# The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll



## Martin Timothy

911 was not the only outrage carried out in broad daylight on American soil..






The other was the killing of President John Fitzgerald Kennedy in Dallas Texas, on 22 November 1963. 






Lethal gunfire came from two directions on the GK, the red spot shows the location of the weapon fired from behind the picket fence some meters past the corner, positively identified as a "Short Sam" version of an AR 15 rifle,






In the super enhanced pic a la the Badgeman pic below that has disappeared from the internet, which also positively identifies the third tramp Charles Frederick Rogers as the gunman, the "pinwheel" pattern is where the flash dissipated thru the flash hider at the muzzle.  












The figures behind the shooter are Martin Luther and Coretta King!






As well shots were from within the Presidential limo.. as the limousine emerged from behind the freeway sign, the driver William Greer turned and looked over his right shoulder, he turned back and while holding the steering wheel with his left hand, retrieved something from under the dash with his right hand.

He then transferred the object in his right hand to his left hand, then turned his head back around to look at the President, and brought his left hand around his body and aimed and fired, what appeared to be a nickel plated .44 Cal revolver, at the Presidents head. 






Not counting shots fired from the roof of the Dal Tech Building, the jury is still out as to whether any firing came from the sixth floor of the TSBD!



> http://community-2.webtv.net/Larry762/font...00FF/page4.html
> 
> *Witnesses make the case for the Limousine Driver shooting JFK!*
> 
> From Fred Newcomb and Perry Adams' book entitled "Murder from Within," © 1975 derived from original research done in Dallas in 1968 when the memories of witnesses were still fresh, Mr. Newcomb's book made the case for the limousine driver shooting JFK so well, that he sent copies to the 1975 Congress and Senate, believing he would be guilty of obstruction of justice" if he did not do so.
> 
> These are the witnesses whose statement to Mr. Newcomb and sometimes the Warren commission included the words "in the car."
> 
> *1. Mary Moorman* - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> *2. Jean Hill* - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder frame 298 shows that Mary Moorman, and Jean Hill in the red coat were the closest eye witnesses.. in this frame the President has already been hit by a shot believed to have been fired from the Dal Tech building, before Greer, Officer Joseph Smith and Charles Frederick Rogers fired!
> 
> *3. Austin P. Miller* - Texas Louisiana Freight Bureau, who stood on the railway overpass overlooking Elm Street was asked by Arlen Spector where the shots came from: His reply was "from right there in the car." Senator Spector just went on to the next question, never asking Miller any specifics. From: Warren Report, New York Times edition, p. 82.
> 
> *4. Clinton J. Hill.* Jacqueline Kennedy's bodyguard reports in Vol. II, pp 38-139 of the Warren Commission Volumes: "I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, and ran to the presidential limousine. Just as I reached it, there was another sound. I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object...it seemed to have some type of echho."
> 
> *5. Hugh Betzner* - Had picture published in Life magazine and was standing right next to the drivers side of the motorcade: He saw a gun in the hand of one of the secret service agents and heard a sound "like firecrackers going off in the car."Link to Betzners official statement: JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *6. Senator Ralph Yarborough* - 3rd car back Source: taped interview with Fred Newcomb. "Smelled gunpowder in the car." (statement made to press but not to Warren Commission) He was challenged by Newcomb on the phone and he then said "I must have smelled it coming down from the book depository."








This is the original pic taken that day, enhancement of the corner of the rotunda wall carried out by a supercomputer which scrutinized the Moorman Polaroid..






Revealed a uniformed figure believed to be Gordon H Arnold, talking into a hand held radio to this man believed to be Lucien Sarti.. 












A Corsican adventurer, accomplice of the so named Umbrella Man whose raised umbrella signaled the shooters, to Arnold's left a uniformed policeman wearing glasses, thought to be Dallas Police Officer Joseph Smith, fires a shotgun..






Cecil B de Mille, is the best guess for the identity of the figure wearing glasses with "Krusty the Clown" hair to his left. 



> *Update:* Cecil B de Mille died 21 January 1959, in Hollywood.










Left: Ed Hoffman, above: the Hoffmans in Dealey Plaza November 22 2003. 



> The next figure seen in profile has the same shoulders as deaf mute Ed Hoffman who claims to have been there, the face looking over his right shoulder looks like his wife.








Charles Frederick Rogers a former US Navy enlisted man, is pictured behind the policeman in the Three Tramps pic above, the other tramps are E Howard Hunt of Watergate fame at the back wearing a hat, positively identified by his son St John Hunt..






"Around 1975 I saw a poster about who killed JFK, it had a picture of the three tramps, the guy in that picture was my dad," the taller one is Charles Harrelson, father of television actor Woody Harrelson.



> Everette Howard Hunt, Jr. October 9, 1918 - January 23, 2007 was an American author and spy, he worked for the CIA and later the White House under President Richard Nixon, he along with G. Gordon Liddy and others, were the White House's "plumbers," a secret team of operatives charged with fixing "leaks".








Hunt, along with Liddy engineered the first Watergate burglary, in the ensuing Watergate Scandal, he was convicted of burglary, conspiracy, and wiretapping eventually serving 33 months in prison. Hunt joined the CIA in 1949, and became station chief in Mexico City in 1950, he and fellow rookie officer William F Buckley Jr worked within the Mexican student movement, Buckley and Hunt remained life long friends.



> There is something about William F Buckley that says "Umbrella Man!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *William Frank Buckley Jr.*November 24, 1925  February 27, 2008, was an American conservative author and commentator, he founded the political magazine National Review in 1955, and hosted 1429 episodes of the television show Firing Line from 1966 until 1999, he was a nationally syndicated newspaper columnist, whose writing style was famed for its erudition, wit and use of uncommon words.



*Feedback says:* Good coverage, my understanding of Howard Hunt's deathbed confession, was that the trigger man who was on the grassy knoll was a man named James Files.. have you researched this possibility?

*Reply* I believe that the whole James Files situ is a red herring designed to distract, notwithstanding the wickedness of Files, and that Wim Dankbaar and Jim Marrs are deliberately muddying the waters with this type of material.






The JFK debate is riddled with false flag websites and sham forums, Mr Dankbaar is a polite and co operative man, despite he has banned me from participating in his on line forum at jfkmurdersolved.com!

The same cannot be said of Marrs, whose deportment at Waco Texas in 1993 during the siege of Mount Carmel, that resulted in the deaths of as many as eighty eight Branch Davidians, was reprehensible.

Vernon Howell aka David Koresh had pleaded with the Press Corps for a fair hearing, the ATF had entered shooting, and he fired back in defense of his household, Marrs led the response which was mockery and chanting!


----------



## Liability

Survey SAYS!



Goofy!


----------



## groupthink




----------



## CrusaderFrank

One of the shots absolutely, positively came from the front.


----------



## 7forever

William Greer, the driver fired the fatal shot seen in the zfilm.


----------



## 7forever

She took her pic at zframe 309 and heard the fatal shot and another right after which proves two shooters right there. A good researcher would wonder why a shot after the fatal one was fired immediately after.

Mary Moorman's Affidavit (back to the list of witnesses)

Mrs. Jean Hill and I were standing on the grass by the park on Elm Street between the underpass and the corner of Elm & Houston. I had a Polaroid Camera with me and was intending to take pictures of President Kennedy and the motorcade. As the motorcade started toward me I took two pictures. As President Kennedy was opposite me I took a picture of him. *As I snapped the picture of President Kennedy, I heard a shot ring out. President Kennedy kind of slumped over. Then I heard another shot ring out and Mrs. Kennedy jumped up in the car and said, "My God he had been shot." *When I heard these shots ring out, I fell to the ground to keep from being hit myself. I heard three or four shots in all. After the pictures I took were developed, the Picture of President Kennedy showed him slumped over. When the pictures were developed, they came out real light. These pictures have been turned over to Officers investigating this incident.


----------



## 7forever

The HSCA said there were 4 shots and gave two scenarios based on the dpd radio analysis. One of their scenarios had a shot coming after the fatal shot which is what the evidence suggests.

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 Grassy Knoll 
4th shot = Z312 TSBD 

The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's. 


1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll 
4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD


----------



## 7forever

In 2001, researcher D. B. Thomas studied the dictabelt recording and also determined that a shot fired from the grassy knoll killed the President. His study indicated a total of five shots with a 96.3% probability as follows: 

? = Z147 No match 
1st Shot = Z175 TSBD (hit a curb) 
2nd Shot = Z204 "Rogue Shot" 
3rd Shot = Z224 TSBD (hit JFK and Connally) 
4th Shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll (Fatal wound) 
5th Shot = Z326 TSBD 

My line up. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
5. 323 give or take a few frames; a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT


----------



## 7forever

She heard 3 shots and then the 4 second pause that surely happened. These 3 shot are supported by facts the goverment concedes and of course disproving the single bullet myth. 18 frames per second. 

Mr. SPECTER - How many shots were there altogether? 
*Mrs. HILL - I have always said there were some four to six shots.* There were three shots---one right after the other, and a distinct pause, or just a moment's pause, and then I heard more. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 Kennedy 
3. 234 Connally 

4 1/3 second pause 

4. 313 fatal shot 
5. 323 dummie shot from knoll


----------



## 7forever

Greer's lies are right up there with OJ Simpson. He was looking directly at Kennedy two seperate times between frame 272-302. The film proves many things and certainly proves Greer lied big time. 

*Mr. SPECTER - Were you able to see anything of President Kennedy as you glanced to the rear? 
Mr. GREER - No, sir; I didn't see anything of the President, I didn't look, I wasn't far enough around to see the President.*THE GUILTY LIE ALL THE TIME...GREER WAS NO EXCEPTION.


----------



## 7forever

*Greer lies *right here by saying he sped off after the second shot and after the first time he turned around. This is his official line and it's visually proven a lie because of the film. Remember this was a whitewash but in the real world Greer would have gotten the chair because of these epic lies. 

Mr. GREER - Well, when we were going down Elm Street, I heard a noise that I thought was a backfire of one of the motorcycle policemen. And I didn't--it did not affect me like anything else. I just thought that it is what it was. We had had so many motorcycles around us. So I heard this noise. And I thought that is what it was. And then I heard it again. And I glanced over my shoulder. And I saw Governor Connally like he was starting to fall. Then I realized there was something wrong. I tramped on the accelerator, and at the same time Mr. Kellerman said to me, "Get out of here fast." *And I cannot remember even the other shots or noises that was. I cannot quite remember any more. I did not see anything happen behind me any more, because I was occupied with getting away.*


----------



## 7forever

Greer slips up and admits he accelerated after the third shot which is always the last shot for people who are lying. He sped off after his second turn and right after he fired the fatal shot. 

Mr. SPECTER - Do you recollect whether you accelerated before or at the same time or after the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - I couldn't really say. Just as soon as I turned my head back from the second shot, right away I accelerated right then. It was a matter of my reflexes to the accelerator. 
*Mr. SPECTER - Was it at about that time that you heard the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - Yes, sir; just as soon as I turned my head.* 

This testimony is golden and would convict anyone on trial for murder in a heartbeat. He admits to turning twice here but officially said he turned only once. OOPS! 


Mr. SPECTER - Do you have an independent recollection at this moment of having heard three shots at that time? 
Mr. GREER - I knew that after I heard the second one, that is when I looked over my shoulder, and I was conscious that there was something wrong, because that is when I saw Governor Connally. *And when I turned around again, to the best of my recollection there was another one, right immediately after.*

The one you fired, you imbecile.


----------



## 7forever

Hill heard 4-6 shots and saw the ss shooting back. She thought she was in a movie.LOL She kinda was! The only ss agent that we know for sure fired a shot was the driver. His name was William Greer and he fired the fatal shot that blew Kennedy's brains out. 

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard? 
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and I thought, *because I guess from the TV and movies, that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know.* 
*Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was? 
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down. *
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

4. 313 fatal shot 
5. 323 dummie shot from knoll


----------



## 7forever

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 Grassy Knoll 
*4th shot = Z312 TSBD *

The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's. 

1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll 
*4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD*

*In 2001, researcher D. B. Thomas studied the dictabelt recording *and also determined that a shot fired from the grassy knoll killed the President. His study indicated a total of five shots with a 96.3% probability as follows: 

? = Z147 No match 
1st Shot = Z175 TSBD (hit a curb) 
2nd Shot = Z204 "Rogue Shot" 
3rd Shot = Z224 TSBD (hit JFK and Connally) 
4th Shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll (Fatal wound) 
*5th Shot = Z326 TSBD *

My line up. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat. 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind
FOUR SECOND PAUSE 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
*5. 323 give or take a few frames; a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT. THE LAST TWO SHOTS WERE BANG BANG.*


----------



## 7forever

Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a r*****er into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. His brain was exposed. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car.* Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*








RIGHT REAR IS MISSING


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
*This conpsiracy kook *who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (just a few months ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. They are dreading the day when at least alot of people find out this shocking truth.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*


----------



## 7forever

218  BEHOLD A PALE HORSE William Cooper


public and perpetuate the cover-up.
I called Bob Grodin and accepted his challenge. I* invited him to
appear with me at Beverly Hills High School and show his film.* I would
show my film. The audience would decide. He refused. *He refused
because he knows what I know, that the audience would boo him out of
town. Grodin knows that Greer shot Kennedy because he is part of the
cover-up.*
Bob Grodin is the same Bob Grodin who claims to be the world's
foremost independent photo-interpretation expert. Bob Grodin has NO
photographic education whatsoever. He has never worked with photography.
Bob Grodin has never been a photographic interpreter in his life.
He has been lying to the public about his credentials for all these years and
no one even checked; not even Congress checked his credentials when they
hired him. Do you really think that was an accident? I HAVE A DEGREE
IN PHOTOGRAPHY.
*Bob Grodin is the same Bob Grodin who was hired by the House Select
Committee on Assassinations in 1976. He is the same Bob Grodin who
blatantly lied to the committee and told them that the driver, William Greer,
never took his hands off the wheel.* *His job is to write books and confuse
you. His job is to maintain the position that the government lied and that
there was a conspiracy. His job is also to prevent you from knowing the
truth about who did kill the President.* You cannot welcome the New World
Order if you have faith in your government. You WILL have faith in your
government if you learn that Greer killed Kennedy on orders of the Illuminati
and that it had nothing to do with the legal, Constitutional
government. Did you know that the man who was in charge of the Secret
Service at the time of the assassination became the man in charge of
security for the Rockefeller family upon his retirement? Well, now you
know. You should also know that Bob Grodin is a friend of Leslie Watkins,
and it is Bob Grodin's name that Watkins uses as the alias of the astronaut
cited in Alternative 003. Did you know that when Ricky White made
appearances on talk radio across the country to say that his father killed
Kennedy, that Bob Grodin accompanied him? Did you know that every
time a caller asked Ricky White a question, Grodin answered for him? Do
you really believe that is a coincidence? Ricky White's father did not kill
Kennedy.
For years I have been telling people and audiences about the discrepancies
between the doctors' reports in Dallas and the autopsy report
made at Bethesda Naval Hospital. I have revealed that the wounds were
tampered with and changed. I have been telling the world that the body
was removed from its casket aboard the plane and was taken out the galley
Takes both hands off wheel. *There's a good possibility Groden's lies were televised and recorded. I believe he testified twice.*


----------



## 7forever

Gifs have made the case against this goon, Greer who was Kennedy's real assassin. Over and over and over an over we can see this killer slowing for only himself and then speeding off to Parkland.


----------



## 7forever

Mary Moorman took her famous pic the equivalent of zframe 309 on the south side of elm. Guess what? There's no fake white on his head because it was placed there in the film to cover the gun over Greer's shoulder. Roy tried to cover the gun with his head but sat a little too low.
















*The fake hair reflection was not added to the nix or muchmore films.*


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
Greer places gun in left hand with right at frame 242, 4 seconds before he fires fatal shot and before he turns the first time.




Perfect view of gun during shooting sequence. It's timed perfectly.












318 is the fake reflection and 319 is physical gun bleached in white.












case closed


----------



## 7forever

*I got this gif from this clip. Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot. The nix film was not shown close-up but this sequence zoomed in on the limo and this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film. 









Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video


----------



## Oddball

> The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll


I know....I know.....







Wait for it.....

























































_*
GEORGE BOOOOOOOSH!*_


----------



## R.C. Christian

This was undoubtedly the work of the Easter Bunny.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I doubt we will ever know the complete story. However, it wasn't the driver.


----------



## 7forever

SFC Ollie said:


> I doubt we will ever know the complete story. However, it wasn't the driver.



It was the driver beyond any doubt.LOL His hand and arm cross over in the nix film as can be seen very clearly in this gif. Denial is not a defense but a message board tactic that could NOT be used in the real world. GREER FIRED THE FATAL SHOT with no challenge from a single soul.




312-313 cause headshot with fake reflection and fake spray working in perfect sync.


----------



## 7forever

R.C. Christian said:


> This was undoubtedly the work of the Easter Bunny.



People on conspiracy boards ridiculing clear evidence of a conclusion is in fact laughable and ironic. GREER'S HAND AND ARM cross over in the nix film proving all the obvious points of alteration in the zfilm. *The whole defense is his hand does not cross over but it does very clearly in the nix film.* Greer is Kennedy's assassin beyond a doubt.


----------



## Douger

OK Geniuses.
Where was George Bush senior at that time ?
Please provide links.


----------



## 7forever

OVER THEN ACROSS=FAKE 








*Never in recorded history has there ever been a grey streak over any suit shoulder except in the pathetically altered zapruder film.*


----------



## ginscpy

I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.

I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy. 

The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.

Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.


----------



## Liability

Because of the beveled nature of the wounds to the bone fragments from the President's skull, I came to the conclusion that the kill shot did come from behind the President.

Thus, the limo driver clearly didn't do it.

Oswald was very probably involved, not just the "patsy" he claimed to have been.

Could there have been other shooters?  Maybe.  There is not a great deal of good evidence for that proposition, however.


----------



## ginscpy

Unable to view page 2 - messages  16 to 30 , and this is 31 on page3.

Bizzare.

I will repeat what I said on page 2 - mess 29??

Case Closed by Gerald Posner is The Bible on the JFK assasination.   Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.

I will have to take a look at the Zap film again - but I don't recall seeing the limo driver Greer turning around and delivering the fatal head-shot.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ginscpy said:


> Unable to view page 2 - messages  16 to 30 , and this is 31 on page3.
> 
> Bizzare.
> 
> I will repeat what I said on page 2 - mess 29??
> 
> Case Closed by Gerald Posner is The Bible on the JFK assasination.   Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> I will have to take a look at the Zap film again - but I don't recall seeing the limo driver Greer turning around and delivering the fatal head-shot.



That would be because he never did it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was undoubtedly the work of the Easter Bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People on conspiracy boards ridiculing clear evidence of a conclusion is in fact laughable and ironic. GREER'S HAND AND ARM cross over in the nix film proving all the obvious points of alteration in the zfilm. *The whole defense is his hand does not cross over but it does very clearly in the nix film.* Greer is Kennedy's assassin beyond a doubt.
Click to expand...


yeah thats how they always act when they cant refute the evidence or facts or they blantaly ignore it like this one disinformation agent troll named candycorn who goes around to all these message boards including this one to toot the horn of the governments version of events no matter how absurd and idiotic it is and how it has been disproven such as in this case it has been disproven that oswald was the lone assassian.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Douger said:


> OK Geniuses.
> Where was George Bush senior at that time ?
> Please provide links.



we dont know exactly where he was that day,but its been proven he was heavily involved in it.watch the video sometime-the jfk/bush connection and you will see that for yourself.

7forever,did you get my pm message?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> Unable to view page 2 - messages  16 to 30 , and this is 31 on page3.
> 
> Bizzare.
> 
> I will repeat what I said on page 2 - mess 29??
> 
> Case Closed by Gerald Posner is The Bible on the JFK assasination.   Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> I will have to take a look at the Zap film again - but I don't recall seeing the limo driver Greer turning around and delivering the fatal head-shot.



and I will repeat for you what i said back then. Bfgrn,has taken idiots afraid of the truth like you and disinformation agents such as candycorn to school on this subject that disproves Posners fairy tales.I will post this for you AGAIN my post on your thread that proves you are full of shit.the only thing Posners book is a bible of, is a bible of lies.example,in his book,Case Closed,he mentions that Audrey Reich,the ambulance driver who took the man who had a seizure in dealy plaza just minutes before the assassination,he says Reich took him to the hospital and the reason Posner says there was no record of him being admitted to the hospital,is  according to agent Posner,the man said he was feeling much better so he didnt need to go into the hospital.Reich has said that Posner lied about that,that he has never said that to anybody.Reich in fact said that when he got to the hospital,the man  got out of the ambulance and just ran off and said nothing to him fool.

you are clearly in denial.Hate to break your heart but that is just one of HUNDREDS of lies Posner tells in his book.You need to read the book CASE OPEN.it shreads to pieces Posners lies.

again my second post here below on this link is evidence that debunks your theorys just like Bfgn debunked all of Posners fairy tales and idiot trolls Rightwinger and Candycorn troll boys posts.

of course you wont take a look at the zapruder film cause you are so obviously in denial.
again look at my second post on this fairy tale thread of yours on this page.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/132866-lee-harvey-oswald-acted-alone-5.html


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> nothing worth subjecting you to....



Gee, you are one lonely sad motherfucker aren't you?


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was undoubtedly the work of the Easter Bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People on conspiracy boards ridiculing clear evidence of a conclusion is in fact laughable and ironic. GREER'S HAND AND ARM cross over in the nix film proving all the obvious points of alteration in the zfilm. *The whole defense is his hand does not cross over but it does very clearly in the nix film.* Greer is Kennedy's assassin beyond a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats how they always act when they cant refute the evidence or facts or they blantaly ignore it like this one disinformation agent troll named candycorn who goes around to all these message boards including this one to toot the horn of the governments version of events no matter how absurd and idiotic it is and how it has been disproven such as in this case it has been disproven that oswald was the lone assassian.
Click to expand...


So we're now at 9/11 Rimjob convinced the Driver shot JFK...in front of the Governor of Texas, the First Lady of Texas, and the First Lady of the United States.  None of whom saw him do it or were deafened by the sound of a shot from a foot away from their ears.  

Ahh...I see.

You know...at times like these, it's always refreshing and, well, just fucking hilarious to go back in time and look at the many many kookie theories that have surfaced about JFK.  Amazingly, their all his:


From February:


9/11 inside job said:


> No idiot think,the CIA killed JFK and it was a conspiracy and oswald had nothing to do with it,those are the facts.
> the warren commission covered it up,those are the facts.
> whats disrespectful to JFK and is being a coward as well is to be like you lone gunmen apologists and say that oswald was the loen assassian.



So apparently the guy driving JFK's limo was in the CIA; you'd think the background check would have revealed something like that.    But wait; theres more:

The very next day in February of 2010:


9/11 inside job said:


> the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,*two* CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.



So now, not only did the driver shoot JFK; he either was a split personality or had another assassin sitting in his lap while driving.


----------



## editec

*



The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll

Click to expand...

 
Not me.

I was in study hall at the time.

*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I so much love it how you throw tantrems and fits to deny the truth  that you have had your ass handed to you on a platter so many hundreds of times on this subject by Bfrgn, Candycorn troll boy.the same way you have in your 9/11 debates as well.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> I so much love it how you throw tantrems and fits to deny the truth  that you have had your ass handed to you on a platter so many hundreds of times on this subject by Bfrgn, Candycorn troll boy.the same way you have in your 9/11 debates as well.



What exactly is a "tantrem" you illiterate hick?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I knew you would be back to sling shit like you always do when you always get your ass handed to you on a platter as we both know that you have By Bfgrn HUNDREDS of times in the past.

again not surprising since thats the same thing that happens to you in 9/11 discussions,getting your ass owned as we both know and spanked.have fun flinging your shit and talking to yourself troll.bye.dont want to step in your shit you left on the floor here.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> I knew you would be back to sling shit like you always do when you always get your ass handed to you on a platter as we both know that you have By Bfgrn HUNDREDS of times in the past.
> 
> again not surprising since thats the same thing that happens to you in 9/11 discussions,getting your ass owned as we both know and spanked.have fun flinging your shit and talking to yourself troll.bye.dont want to step in your shit you left on the floor here.



Still pretending you're not reading every word I write....how very very sad you are little man.


----------



## JiggsCasey

interesting that no one mentions James Files, despite his ties and testimony...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVH--eqWg4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdsXe0cpNFo&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JiggsCasey said:


> interesting that no one mentions James Files, despite his ties and testimony...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVH--eqWg4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdsXe0cpNFo&NR=1



thats a lot of great information there.thanks for posting it.yeah it is interesting that he never gets mentioned despite his ties and testimony.


----------



## Terral

Hi Martin:



Martin Timothy said:


> *The John Kennedy Assassination ... Who's Who On The Grassy Knoll?*



No sir. JFK's assassin worked for the Secret Service, just like the assassin of Abraham Lincoln. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI70I0jKFw8]Watch The Driver[/ame]



Martin Timothy said:


> 911 was not the only outrage carried out in broad daylight on American soil..



*911 Was Definitely An Inside Job* (my blog) perpetrated by factions inside our own US Federal, State and Local Governments (What Really Happened). 






GL,

Terral


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was undoubtedly the work of the Easter Bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People on conspiracy boards ridiculing clear evidence of a conclusion is in fact laughable and ironic. GREER'S HAND AND ARM cross over in the nix film proving all the obvious points of alteration in the zfilm. *The whole defense is his hand does not cross over but it does very clearly in the nix film.* Greer is Kennedy's assassin beyond a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats how they always act when they cant refute the evidence or facts or they blantaly ignore it like this one disinformation agent troll named candycorn who goes around to all these message boards including this one to toot the horn of the governments version of events no matter how absurd and idiotic it is and how it has been disproven such as in this case it has been disproven that oswald was the lone assassian.
Click to expand...


*"Elephant in the room" is an Englishidiom for an obvious truth that is being ignored or goes unaddressed*. The idiomatic expression also applies to an obvious problem or risk no one wants to discuss.[1]
*It is based on the idea that an elephant in a room would be impossible to overlook; thus, people in the room who pretend the elephant is not there have made a choice*. They are choosing to concern themselves with tangential or small and irrelevant issues rather than deal with the looming big one.

There are so many pink elephant's in this case but *the greatest one thus far is Greer's left arm jerking over in the NIX GIF*.








case closed


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People on conspiracy boards ridiculing clear evidence of a conclusion is in fact laughable and ironic. GREER'S HAND AND ARM cross over in the nix film proving all the obvious points of alteration in the zfilm. *The whole defense is his hand does not cross over but it does very clearly in the nix film.* Greer is Kennedy's assassin beyond a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats how they always act when they cant refute the evidence or facts or they blantaly ignore it like this one disinformation agent troll named candycorn who goes around to all these message boards including this one to toot the horn of the governments version of events no matter how absurd and idiotic it is and how it has been disproven such as in this case it has been disproven that oswald was the lone assassian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're now at 9/11 Rimjob convinced the Driver shot JFK...in front of the Governor of Texas, the First Lady of Texas, and the First Lady of the United States.  None of whom saw him do it or were deafened by the sound of a shot from a foot away from their ears.
> 
> Ahh...I see.
> 
> You know...at times like these, it's always refreshing and, well, just fucking hilarious to go back in time and look at the many many kookie theories that have surfaced about JFK.  Amazingly, their all his:
> 
> 
> From February:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idiot think,the CIA killed JFK and it was a conspiracy and oswald had nothing to do with it,those are the facts.
> the warren commission covered it up,those are the facts.
> whats disrespectful to JFK and is being a coward as well is to be like you lone gunmen apologists and say that oswald was the loen assassian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So apparently the guy driving JFK's limo was in the CIA; you'd think the background check would have revealed something like that.    But wait; theres more:
> 
> The very next day in February of 2010:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,*two* CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now, not only did the driver shoot JFK; he either was a split personality or had another assassin sitting in his lap while driving.
Click to expand...


*19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the "play dumb" rule.* Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon). *In order to completely avoid discussing issues may require you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance*.
*GREER'S LEFT ARM JERKS OVER HIS RIGHT SHOULDER, CLOSING THIS CASE, FINALLY*.




*CANDY CORN'S A KENNEDY KOOK*.




CASE CLOSED


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
Here's a nice gif showing Greer placing the gun in his left hand with his right, before he turns the first time at frame 272. You can see his right follow his left hand to below the driver's door as fits gun in his left hand.




*This is before he turns the first time in the 260's. Notice the gun fitted in his left hand below the driver's door*.


----------



## 7forever

The supposed hand that comes off the wheel at frame 304 is completely FAKE. *There's no hand or arm and this is a visual fact which anyone can see if it's pointed out and they are willing to see what is clearly not there.*
*Greer places gun in hand at frame 242.*




*frame 278 is last frame fitted gun is seen*.




NO HAND COMES OFF WHEEL AT 304...IT'S FAKE. His real hand is hidden by the left side of the passenger's head.
*FAKE HANDS FORMS WITH TWO DOTS.LOL*








*304 NO HAND OR ARM COMING OFF THE WHEEL...IT'S FAKE*.




CASE CLOSED


----------



## 7forever

Everyone can see, even the Kennedy Kooks that Greer's left arm is swiftly jerking over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. CASE CLOSED, with no challenge from any lone nutter or ct'er like Groden and Marrs.




NO HAND OR ARM AT 304-305. IT'S OBVIOUS AND CONCLUSIVE.












THEY DID NOT BOTHER MAKING A FAKE ARM FOR THE FAKE HAND.LOL
CASE CLOSED


----------



## 7forever

I proved one year ago that what looks exactly like a gun recoils and seperates from Roy's head proving that it's NOT a real hair reflection. The case was closed in July 09.


----------



## 7forever

Mary took her pic at zframe 309 and in it, the fake blob of white is entirely missing from Roy's head because it was added during alteration to cover the gun over Greer's shoulder. Connally's reflection is accurately depicted in both the pic and film for authenticity
















*The fake reflection was NOT added to the nix or muchmore films*. 
case closed


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*The driver places gun in his left hand 4 seconds before he fires fatal shot. FRAME 241*.








This clip shows the whole shooting sequence. The film simply pans upward when Greer moves the gun to near his right shoulder. *The crop upward is obvious when pointed out.*








*The CARTOON GUN creation is obvious*.




*318 is the fake reflection and 319 is the physical gun bleached in white.*








case closed


----------



## SFC Ollie

Nope, don't see a gun in the drivers hand. No matter how many times I see the video. But yes there are things that happened that day that we will never know about. but the driver didn't fire shit.


----------



## 7forever

*The driver throws gun to floor and Roy reaches way forward to grab it*.












case closed


----------



## 7forever

The HSCA said there were 4 shots and gave two scenarios based on the dpd radio analysis. One of their scenarios had a shot coming after the fatal shot which is what the evidence suggests.

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 Grassy Knoll 
4th shot = Z312 TSBD 

*The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's*. 


1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll 
4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD


----------



## 7forever

*In 2001, researcher D. B. Thomas studied the dictabelt recording *and also determined that a shot fired from the grassy knoll killed the President. His study indicated a total of five shots with a 96.3% probability as follows: 

? = Z147 No match 
1st Shot = Z175 TSBD (hit a curb) 
2nd Shot = Z204 "Rogue Shot" 
3rd Shot = Z224 TSBD (hit JFK and Connally) 
4th Shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll (Fatal wound) 
5th Shot = Z326 TSBD 

*My line up*. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
*5. 323 give or take a few frames; a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT*.


----------



## 7forever

Moorman's affadavit supports the dummie shot that followed the driver shooting at 313. She took the pic 1/5 a second before the fatal shot and then heard another one. The last shot was fired to provide a red herring for the witnesses that remained on elm near the limo. *THE LAST SHOT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT to confuse people and give them an alternative location for the fatal shot*.


Mary Moorman's Affidavit (back to the list of witnesses)
Mrs. Jean Hill and I were standing on the grass by the park on Elm Street between the underpass and the corner of Elm & Houston. I had a Polaroid Camera with me and was intending to take pictures of President Kennedy and the motorcade. As the motorcade started toward me I took two pictures. As President Kennedy was opposite me I took a picture of him. *As I snapped the picture of President Kennedy, I heard a shot ring out. President Kennedy kind of slumped over. Then I heard another shot ring out *and Mrs. Kennedy jumped up in the car and said, "My God he had been shot." When I heard these shots ring out, I fell to the ground to keep from being hit myself. I heard three or four shots in all. After the pictures I took were developed, the Picture of President Kennedy showed him slumped over. When the pictures were developed, they came out real light. These pictures have been turned over to Officers investigating this incident. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
5. 323 give or take a few frames; a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT.


----------



## 7forever

She heard 3 shots and then the 4 second pause that surely happened. These 3 shot are supported by facts the goverment concedes and of course disproving the single bullet myth. 18 frames per second. 

Mr. SPECTER - How many shots were there altogether? 
*Mrs. HILL - I have always said there were some four to six shots.* There were three shots---one right after the other, and a distinct pause, or just a moment's pause, and then I heard more. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 Kennedy 
3. 234 Connally 

4 1/3 second pause 

4. 313 fatal shot 
5. 323 dummie shot from knoll


----------



## 7forever

Greer's lies are right up there with OJ Simpson. He was looking directly at Kennedy two seperate times between frame 272-302. The film proves many things and certainly proves Greer lied big time. 

Mr. SPECTER - Were you able to see anything of President Kennedy as you glanced to the rear? 
*Mr. GREER - No, sir; I didn't see anything of the President, I didn't look, I wasn't far enough around to see the President*.
THE GUILTY LIE ALL THE TIME...GREER WAS NO EXCEPTION.
Posner vs Harris


----------



## 7forever

*Greer lies right here *by saying he sped off after the second shot and after the first time he turned around. This is his official line and it's visually proven a lie because of the film. Remember this was a whitewash but in the real world Greer would have gotten the chair because of these epic lies. 

Mr. GREER - Well, when we were going down Elm Street, I heard a noise that I thought was a backfire of one of the motorcycle policemen. And I didn't--it did not affect me like anything else. I just thought that it is what it was. We had had so many motorcycles around us. So I heard this noise. And I thought that is what it was. And then I heard it again. And I glanced over my shoulder. And I saw Governor Connally like he was starting to fall. Then I realized there was something wrong. I tramped on the accelerator, and at the same time Mr. Kellerman said to me, "Get out of here fast." *And I cannot remember even the other shots or noises that was. I cannot quite remember any more. I did not see anything happen behind me any more, because I was occupied with getting away.*


----------



## 7forever

*Greer slips up and admits he accelerated after the third shot* which is always the last shot for people who are lying. He sped off after his second turn and right after he fired the fatal shot. 

Mr. SPECTER - Do you recollect whether you accelerated before or at the same time or after the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - I couldn't really say. Just as soon as I turned my head back from the second shot, right away I accelerated right then. It was a matter of my reflexes to the accelerator. 
*Mr. SPECTER - Was it at about that time that you heard the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - Yes, sir; just as soon as I turned my head*. 

This testimony is golden and would convict anyone on trial for murder in a heartbeat. He admits to turning twice here but officially said he turned only once. OOPS! 


Mr. SPECTER - Do you have an independent recollection at this moment of having heard three shots at that time? 
Mr. GREER - I knew that after I heard the second one, that is when I looked over my shoulder, and I was conscious that there was something wrong, because that is when I saw Governor Connally. *And when I turned around again, to the best of my recollection there was another one, right immediately after.*
The one you fired, you imbecile.


----------



## 7forever

Hill heard 4-6 shots and saw the ss shooting back. She thought she was in a movie.LOL She kinda was! The only ss agent that we know for sure fired a shot was the driver. His name was William Greer and he fired the fatal shot that blew Kennedy's brains out. 

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard? 
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and I thought,* because I guess from the TV and movies, that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*. 
Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot? 
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was? 
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down*. 
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

4. 313 fatal shot 
5. 323 dummie shot from knoll


----------



## 7forever

If someone fired a shot right over his head you would except this type of testimony. *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER HIS HEAD*!

I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly*. I heard it hit him. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. I heard it hit. *It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*. 
FRAME 317


----------



## 7forever

These tools promoted a theory they knew was impossible because they knew the exit wound was on his right rear, therefore totally inconsistent with a right side shot from the fence. This was an alternative to the shocking truth which certainly directly indicted the us government for killing a president. *They took the red herring by Kennedy's killers and sold it to the american public*.

Here's an accurate angle of both the fence shot and driver.




*Taken from the movie. Impossible angle for rear exit*.




*Excellent angle from fence IMPOSSIBLE*.




*The driver's view of Kennedy was perfect*.




*The exit wound caused by driver. The driver killing kennedy is stupid easy*.












case closed


----------



## 7forever

No better witness than the killer himself. *Greer describes a wound path only he could be responsible for*.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, over the eye*. 
*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. 
Specter confirmed that Greer pointed over his right eye.




*FAKE SPRAY BEFORE HEADSHOT*.








case closed


----------



## 7forever

Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object*--it seemed to have some type of an echo. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head*.








*The fake reflection and fake red mist are in PERFECT SYNC*.




case closed


----------



## mudwhistle

bUMP


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats how they always act when they cant refute the evidence or facts or they blantaly ignore it like this one disinformation agent troll named candycorn who goes around to all these message boards including this one to toot the horn of the governments version of events no matter how absurd and idiotic it is and how it has been disproven such as in this case it has been disproven that oswald was the lone assassian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're now at 9/11 Rimjob convinced the Driver shot JFK...in front of the Governor of Texas, the First Lady of Texas, and the First Lady of the United States.  None of whom saw him do it or were deafened by the sound of a shot from a foot away from their ears.
> 
> Ahh...I see.
> 
> You know...at times like these, it's always refreshing and, well, just fucking hilarious to go back in time and look at the many many kookie theories that have surfaced about JFK.  Amazingly, their all his:
> 
> 
> From February:
> 
> 
> So apparently the guy driving JFK's limo was in the CIA; you'd think the background check would have revealed something like that.    But wait; theres more:
> 
> The very next day in February of 2010:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,*two* CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now, not only did the driver shoot JFK; he either was a split personality or had another assassin sitting in his lap while driving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the "play dumb" rule.* Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon). *In order to completely avoid discussing issues may require you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance*.
> *GREER'S LEFT ARM JERKS OVER HIS RIGHT SHOULDER, CLOSING THIS CASE, FINALLY*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CANDY CORN'S A KENNEDY KOOK*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED
Click to expand...


Total shit.

If I fired a pistol within a foot or two of your unprotected ear, you'd be deaf.   The driver supposedly did it within range of 5 people.  None were deafened.  None.  Zilch.  Zero.  None.   

And for some strange reason; LHO decided to leave work in the middle of the day, go home, get his revolver, take busses, cabs, shoot a cop and hide in a theater....I guess to throw the trail off of Greer who was next to the murder victim for the rest of the afternoon.  

EPIC FAILURE in every conceivable way shape and form.  Due to your continued spamming, I am putting you on ignore.  If you PM me and ask me nicely, I may again consider your disjointed and foolish arguments but it'd take a hell of a PM.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I think I'm just going to drop the thread. this clown is rather boring.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're now at 9/11 Rimjob convinced the Driver shot JFK...in front of the Governor of Texas, the First Lady of Texas, and the First Lady of the United States.  None of whom saw him do it or were deafened by the sound of a shot from a foot away from their ears.
> 
> Ahh...I see.
> 
> You know...at times like these, it's always refreshing and, well, just fucking hilarious to go back in time and look at the many many kookie theories that have surfaced about JFK.  Amazingly, their all his:
> 
> 
> From February:
> 
> 
> So apparently the guy driving JFK's limo was in the CIA; you'd think the background check would have revealed something like that.    But wait; theres more:
> 
> The very next day in February of 2010:
> 
> 
> So now, not only did the driver shoot JFK; he either was a split personality or had another assassin sitting in his lap while driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the "play dumb" rule.* Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon). *In order to completely avoid discussing issues may require you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance*.
> *GREER'S LEFT ARM JERKS OVER HIS RIGHT SHOULDER, CLOSING THIS CASE, FINALLY*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CANDY CORN'S A KENNEDY KOOK*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total shit.
> 
> If I fired a pistol within a foot or two of your unprotected ear, you'd be deaf.   The driver supposedly did it within range of 5 people.  None were deafened.  None.  Zilch.  Zero.  None.
> 
> And for some strange reason; LHO decided to leave work in the middle of the day, go home, get his revolver, take busses, cabs, shoot a cop and hide in a theater....I guess to throw the trail off of Greer who was next to the murder victim for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> EPIC FAILURE in every conceivable way shape and form.  Due to your continued spamming, I am putting you on ignore.  If you PM me and ask me nicely, I may again consider your disjointed and foolish arguments but it'd take a hell of a PM.
Click to expand...


*This what you wrote*...blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah
GREER FIRED THE FATAL SHOT BEYOND ANY AND ALL DOUBT. IT'S ALWAYS BEEN THE TRUTH BUT FINALLY SOMEONE SPENT THE TIME TO PROVE ALTERATION AND THE NIX GIF NAILS THE TRUTH SHUT.




CASE CLOSED


----------



## candycorn

SFC Ollie said:


> I think I'm just going to drop the thread. this clown is rather boring.



The ironic thing is that he implicates probably one of the six people in the world who was alive at the time who couldn't possibly have shot JFK (the people in the car) due to the sound of the murder weapon being fired.  And he quotes someone who supposedly heard the shot the driver fired so he impeached the soon-to-be-upcoming "silencer" caveat.


----------



## 7forever

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 Grassy Knoll 
*4th shot = Z312 TSBD *

The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's. 

1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD 
2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD 
3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll 
*4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD*

In 2001, researcher D. B. Thomas studied the dictabelt recording and also determined that a shot fired from the grassy knoll killed the President. His study indicated a total of five shots with a 96.3% probability as follows: 

? = Z147 No match 
1st Shot = Z175 TSBD (hit a curb) 
2nd Shot = Z204 "Rogue Shot" 
3rd Shot = Z224 TSBD (hit JFK and Connally) 
4th Shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll (Fatal wound) 
*5th Shot = Z326 TSBD *

*My line up*. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat. 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind
FOUR SECOND PAUSE 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
*5. 323 give or take a few frames; a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT. THE LAST TWO SHOTS WERE BANG BANG*.


----------



## 7forever

This is from a man standing right next to the limo when the shot was fired and gives testimony of what everyone clearly sees in the film.

Kennedy's Limo Slowed After the Assassination Shooting Began
*33) Alan Smith---"the car was ten feet from me when a bullet hit the President in the foreheadthe car went about five feet and stopped."* [Chicago Tribune, 11/23/63, p. 9; Murder From Within by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71];


----------



## 7forever

I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. The driver is looking at Kennedy before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy. *He is driving the vehicle and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*. 

*And he lied about ever seeing Kennedy even though he was clearly looking at him twice in less than 2 seconds. He lied because he killed Kennedy and understood that that would raise questions as to why he didn't speed off after looking the first time*. He was a stupid goon but managed to tell that much needed lie but we have the film to confirm he's looking right at jfk both times.

*He turns around the first time at 272. Kellerman turned before at 260 so they are both looking at jfk at the same time until 289. They are both clearly aware that at least Kennedy has been hit and what do they do...slow the limo down and finish Kennedy off at point blank range*. Greer turns back straight at 289, they both look at each around 290-292 and they know at that moment they are gonna shoot the sitting duck in the back seat. Greer starts his second turn at 301-302 and is looking right at Greer by 304 and turns away and pulls the gun down by 318. *There are 45 frames between 272-317 and Greer's looking at Kennedy in those critical moments for 30 of those frames*.


----------



## 7forever

Posner vs Harris 6
Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
(Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)
Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn. 
Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that? 
Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots. 
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes. 
*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that - I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away*. 
Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there? 
Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot. 
Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear? 
*Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure. 
Mr. BALL - You think you heard four? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


----------



## 7forever

What Greer was told about the wound path and the entrance wound over the right eye is consistent with Dr. Mantik's interpretation of the x-ray showing fragments at the entrance site.

Mr. Specter.
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away?
Mr. Greer.
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, over the eye*.
*Mr. Specter.
Indicating the right eye. (GREER POINTED OVER HIS RIGHT EYE)*
Mr. Greer.
I may be wrong.
Mr. Specter.
You don't know which eye?
Mr. Greer.
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.
Mr. Specter.
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy?
Mr. Greer.
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here.
*Mr. Specter.
Upper right?
Mr. Greer.
Upper right side.
Mr. Specter.
Upper right side, going toward the rear. And what was the condition of the skull at that point?
Mr. Greer.
The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.




312-314LOL


----------



## 7forever

The Head Shot from the Front
Dr. David Mantik, a radiation oncologist and physicist, is another doctor who has had the opportunity to study the original autopsy x-rays at the National Archives, and who has likewise concluded they show that two bullets struck the President in the skull, *one from the front. Dr. Mantik notes that there is a "notch" in the right frontal bone, over the lateral orbit. "Such missing bone," says Dr. Mantik, "fits very well with a frontal entry at exactly this site.*" In addition, Dr. Mantik, in agreement with other experts, has observed that the two trails of fragments seen in the x-rays prove that two missiles must have struck the skull.

*In anatomy, the orbital bone is the cavity or socket of the skull in which the eye and its appendages are situated*.
The "orbit" can refer to the bony socket,[1] or it can also be used to also imply the contents.[2]
In the adult human, the volume of the orbit is 30 ml, of which the eye occupies 6.5 ml
The orbits are conical or four-sided pyramidal cavities, which open into the midline of the face and point back into the head. Each consists of a base, an apex and four walls. They are intended to protect the eye from mechanical injury.[4]
The base, which opens in the face, has four borders. The following bones take part in their formation:

Superior margin: frontal bone


----------



## 7forever

*Secret Service Agent Clint Hill was in a unique position to report on the location of the large defect*. *SSA Hill got a close-up look at the wound as he was riding on the back of limousine on the way to Parkland Hospital*. In addition, Agent Hill was present in the trauma room where Parkland doctors were trying to save JFK's life. Then, hours later in Washington, D.C., Agent Hill was called to the morgue at Bethesda Hospital for the express purpose of viewing the President's wounds. *And where did Agent Hill say the large defect was located? He said it was in the right rear part of the head. Newsman Roy Stamps saw Kennedy's body in the limousine at Parkland Hospital shortly before it was taken inside. He said*,I rushed up and saw Kennedy lying in the car on his side. His foot was hanging over the side of the car. *The back of his head was gone*.
Nurse Doris Nelson was the Emergency Room supervisor at the time of the shooting. She assisted in treating the President, and helped prepare his body for placement in the coffin. *When asked about one of the autopsy photos which show the back of the head intact, she replied,
It's not true. . . . There wasn't even hair back there. It was blown away. All that area was blown out*.*General Godfrey McHugh*, one of Kennedy's top aides and was in attendance at the autopsy. He *got a very good look at the President's head wounds. McHugh unmistakably placed the large defect in the back of the head. When asked by to define what he meant by "back of the head," McHugh replied, 
The portion that is in the back of the head, when you're lying down in the bathtub, you hit the back of the head*.


----------



## 7forever

Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)
Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
*Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from? 
Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say from right there in the car. Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*. 
Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.


----------



## 7forever

THIS IS MOST LIKELY THE CLOSEST EYEWITNESS ACCOUNT PLACING THE GUN IN GREER'S HAND.

COUNTY OF DALLAS, TEXAS 
Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22 day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Address 5922 Velasco, Dallas, Age 22 , Phone No. TA 7-9761 
Deposes and says: 
I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm andHouston [sic] Streets, this being the southwest corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I was looking down at my camera to see the number of the film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds. I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pull out what looked like a rifle. *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass*. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. /s/ Hugh William Betzner, Jr.
JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
*GREER HOOKS HIS LEFT ARM OVER RIGHT SHOULDER*.





*CARTOON GUN BY GOVERNMENT GOONS*.


----------



## 7forever

I knew last year the only battle left to fight was the truth against the red herring and the grassy knoll is the devil in sheeps clothing. *The zapruder film was altered to make it look like the fatal shot came from the right side but it came from the front *like most say but they leave out the little fact that the fence is a right side shot, totally inconsistent with a wound path necessary to cause the right rear exit. 

*The goons could make certain alterations to the film but nothing drastic, like making jfk go forward*, the direction he would have went had the shot really come from the rear. They knew early on that witnesses reported shots from the grassy knoll so they went with that type of deception for the altered film that we all see today. 

*It's obvious they did NOT want the film to appear like the shot came from the driver even though it really does look that way *if you are researching it but most people just saw it once or twice or people like *Oliver Stone used the altered film to peddle the lie that is the grassy snow job.* Make no mistake, Hollywood played a very important role in giving Americans an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission and covering the real truth for the government, and of course making millions of $$$.

The red mist or blood spray is fake as many here have seen by viewing it forming between 312-313. I've said it was painted in for two reasons. One, to prevent anyone from seeing the bullet enter jfk's right forehead and two, it gives the illusion that the right side of his head explodes. *The Nix film is crucial in solving this case but so is the Muchmore film which provides a greater angle than nix or Z at the time of the headshot*. In Muchmore, no red mist is showing and her angle is the best out of the three. *Also, we see in zframe 319, the bleached gun going to the floor. Well, something similar happens in the other two films*. 

*It looks like the shot came from the right side because that's what they wanted you to believe and everyone bought it hook, line and sinker*. But, it's an obvious lie that was pretty easy to expose if you were researching it like myself and of course were willing to tell the truth if you found it. *Everyone watching this close-up thinks it comes from the right side*.








*At closer examination*, by looking at slow-motion clips, *the alteration is crystal clear by viewing the fake red mist forming between frames 312-313*.




*The idiot, Bob Harris plays a very important role in exposing this all -important alteration to hide the front right entrance and Kennedy's real assassin, the driver*. The fake reflection and fake mist are working in perfect sync to cause and hide the front right entrance *but thanks to Bob, it's easy to see*.


----------



## Liability

Jesus!  Is this thread fucking stupid or what?

If one bothers to look AT the driver, one sees clearly that he always faced front.  How the fuck would he be expected to shoot at all, much less accurately, while he wasn't even looking back?

Has some conspiracy douche bag yet blamed Mrs. Connolly?

The kill shot came from behind.  Beveled skull bone fragments don't lie.


----------



## Sunshine

Can't believe this was almost half a century ago.  10 out of 10 people my age can tell you exactly where they were when Kennedy was shot.  Camelot didn't last long enough.  We will never know what really happened.  And now with technology as sophisticated as it is anyone can make up any kind of thing with pcitures to boot.  So, this assertion that the driver did it is no cigar.  

I have always thought that Johnson brought JFK to Dallas to have him killed.  If memory serves me correctly, Kennedy was cranking Vietnam down.  When LBJ got into office he cranked Vietnam up and his oil company made a fortune off of it. 

I think Lee Harvey Oswald was the fall guy.  I also think there was more than one shooter.  I do recall the original videos untamperable in the day by ordinary citizens.  And JFK was knocked forward by a bullet from behind and back by a bullet from in front.  It was the one from the front that caused his head to explode and brain matter to fly out.  

Over the years,  and with technology being what it is, the whole thing has taken on an air of complete stupidity.  That was a different day and time.  We changed as a nation that day.  And now almost 50 years later, I can't think about it without getting teary eyed.


----------



## 7forever

The difference was this silly fucking Goon fired a gun right next to his left ear. What a complete idiot.




Mr. GREER - The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it. *But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all.
No silencer used by killer Bill Greer.


----------



## 7forever

Posner vs Harris 1
Thanks, Governor Connally.
*Governor CONNALLY*. A very, very brief span of time. Again my trend of thought just happened to be, I suppose along this line, I immediately thought that this--that I had been shot. I knew it when I just looked down and I was covered with blood, and the thought immediately passed through my mind that there were either two or three people involved or more in this or someone was shooting with an automatic rifle. These were just thoughts that went through my mind because of the rapidity of these two, of the first shot plus the blow that I took, and I knew I had been hit, and I immediately assumed, because of the amount of blood, and in fact, that it had obviously passed through my chest. that I had probably been fatally hit.
So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him.* I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.




No silencer used by killer Bill Greer.


----------



## konradv

Lots of people wanted JFK dead.  A crazed loner just got there first, IMO.


----------



## JiggsCasey

JiggsCasey said:


> interesting that no one mentions James Files, despite his ties and testimony...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVH--eqWg4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdsXe0cpNFo&NR=1



bump**


----------



## candycorn

JiggsCasey said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting that no one mentions James Files, despite his ties and testimony...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVH--eqWg4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdsXe0cpNFo&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump**
Click to expand...


Bumping your own thread...now that is s-a-d.


----------



## ginscpy

JFK assn muddied by braggarts who want to take credit.

See Nov issue of Playboy magazine.  Long article on suppossed Mob-killing of JFK.

This guy named Files claims to have fired the fatal head-shot from the grassy-knoll.

Only one problem - the fatal head-shot has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt by forensics to have come from  behind the motorcade.


----------



## JiggsCasey

candycorn said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting that no one mentions James Files, despite his ties and testimony...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVH--eqWg4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdsXe0cpNFo&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump**
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bumping your own thread...now that is s-a-d.
Click to expand...


Think so? I don't...  I'm still new. Maybe it's different around here, but where I post, people re-iterate a solid point often... Especially when no one can counter it. It's the same with the 9/11 LIHOP stuff. I'll keep bumping it til someone steps to the plate.

So, go ahead cool con: You know everything... so tell us why James Files is full of crap. I have no set opinion on the matter. If you need 'the Google' time, we'll wait.


----------



## candycorn

JiggsCasey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bump**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping your own thread...now that is s-a-d.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think so? I don't...  I'm still new. Maybe it's different around here, but where I post, people re-iterate a solid point often... Especially when no one can counter it. It's the same with the 9/11 LIHOP stuff. I'll keep bumping it til someone steps to the plate.
> 
> So, go ahead cool con: You know everything... so tell us why James Files is full of crap. I have no set opinion on the matter. If you need 'the Google' time, we'll wait.
Click to expand...


Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
Then he hides in a movie theater.

Your move.


----------



## JiggsCasey

candycorn said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping your own thread...now that is s-a-d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think so? I don't...  I'm still new. Maybe it's different around here, but where I post, people re-iterate a solid point often... Especially when no one can counter it. It's the same with the 9/11 LIHOP stuff. I'll keep bumping it til someone steps to the plate.
> 
> So, go ahead cool con: You know everything... so tell us why James Files is full of crap. I have no set opinion on the matter. If you need 'the Google' time, we'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
> After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
> After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
> After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
> After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
> Then he hides in a movie theater.
> 
> Your move.
Click to expand...


LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files? 

Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?


----------



## candycorn

JiggsCasey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think so? I don't...  I'm still new. Maybe it's different around here, but where I post, people re-iterate a solid point often... Especially when no one can counter it. It's the same with the 9/11 LIHOP stuff. I'll keep bumping it til someone steps to the plate.
> 
> So, go ahead cool con: You know everything... so tell us why James Files is full of crap. I have no set opinion on the matter. If you need 'the Google' time, we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
> After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
> After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
> After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
> After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
> Then he hides in a movie theater.
> 
> Your move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
Click to expand...


Not sure who your lord of the flies is. 
I'm positive Oswald acted alone.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
> After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
> After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
> After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
> After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
> Then he hides in a movie theater.
> 
> Your move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure who your lord of the flies is.
> I'm positive Oswald acted alone.
Click to expand...


*Denial is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite overwhelming evidence*. [1] The subject may use:
*&#8226;simple denial - deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether*&#8226;minimisation - admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalisation), or
&#8226;projection - admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility.
The concept of denial is particularly important to the study of addiction. The theory of denial was first researched seriously by Anna Freud. *She classified denial as a mechanism of the immature mind, because it conflicts with the ability to learn from and cope with reality.*

*JIMMY CRACKCORN is too obsessed *to realize that his constant trolling greatly helps the truth about the driver reaching more people on the boards. Without these foolish trolls the views would NOT be as great. *GREER'S LEFT ARM/HAND CROSS OVER IN THE NIX FILM*. 








case closed


----------



## LA RAM FAN

konradv said:


> Lots of people wanted JFK dead.  A crazed loner just got there first, IMO.



obviously you have only heard the lies and propaganda of the governments version,the fairy tale warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunshine said:


> Can't believe this was almost half a century ago.  10 out of 10 people my age can tell you exactly where they were when Kennedy was shot.  Camelot didn't last long enough.  We will never know what really happened.  And now with technology as sophisticated as it is anyone can make up any kind of thing with pcitures to boot.  So, this assertion that the driver did it is no cigar.
> 
> I have always thought that Johnson brought JFK to Dallas to have him killed.  If memory serves me correctly, Kennedy was cranking Vietnam down.  When LBJ got into office he cranked Vietnam up and his oil company made a fortune off of it.
> 
> I think Lee Harvey Oswald was the fall guy.  I also think there was more than one shooter.  I do recall the original videos untamperable in the day by ordinary citizens.  And JFK was knocked forward by a bullet from behind and back by a bullet from in front.  It was the one from the front that caused his head to explode and brain matter to fly out.
> 
> Over the years,  and with technology being what it is, the whole thing has taken on an air of complete stupidity.  That was a different day and time.  We changed as a nation that day.  And now almost 50 years later, I can't think about it without getting teary eyed.



yes we changed as a nation because our government took away our right to freely elect our own people as president that day.Kennedy was the last real president we had who wasnt a puppet for the military industrial complex that Eisenhower warned the american people to be aware of in his farewell address speech.He wasnt doing what they told him and that cost him his life.He was stepping on some very powerful toes in washington.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> JFK assn muddied by braggarts who want to take credit.
> 
> See Nov issue of Playboy magazine.  Long article on suppossed Mob-killing of JFK.
> 
> This guy named Files claims to have fired the fatal head-shot from the grassy-knoll.
> 
> Only one problem - the fatal head-shot has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt by forensics to have come from  behind the motorcade.



as usual,all you can do is sprout off a bunch of crap and not back it up when challenged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JiggsCasey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think so? I don't...  I'm still new. Maybe it's different around here, but where I post, people re-iterate a solid point often... Especially when no one can counter it. It's the same with the 9/11 LIHOP stuff. I'll keep bumping it til someone steps to the plate.
> 
> So, go ahead cool con: You know everything... so tell us why James Files is full of crap. I have no set opinion on the matter. If you need 'the Google' time, we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
> After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
> After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
> After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
> After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
> Then he hides in a movie theater.
> 
> Your move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
Click to expand...


obviously you are not familiar with this troll because thats all he ever does is toot the horn of the governments version on EVERYTHING.doesnt matter if its the kennedy assassination,9/11,oklahoma city,or waco no matter how absurd it is and no matter how it has been disproven so many times such as in this case.

This idiot goes around seeking attention ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys that the governments version is wrong and totally false.If you ever followed any of the posts of this troll you would know he is exactly that,a troll who blatantly ignores evidence and facts.You will find that out immediately if you foolishly decide to debate with him.

according to HIS own logic,he just admitted that he is a sad case because this hypocrite does nothing but go around and bump his own threads at another site he posts at.I can offer proof if you want.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald owned the gun that killed POTUS.
> After he killed POTUS, he left work in the middle of the day.
> After he left work, he goes home and gets his revolver.
> After he gets his revolver, he kills a Dallas Police officer
> After that (or was it before), he takes buses and cabs to get to where he was going.
> Then he hides in a movie theater.
> 
> Your move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously you are not familiar with this troll because thats all he ever does is toot the horn of the governments version on EVERYTHING.doesnt matter if its the kennedy assassination,9/11,oklahoma city,or waco no matter how absurd it is and no matter how it has been disproven so many times such as in this case.
> 
> This idiot goes around seeking attention ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys that the governments version is wrong and totally false.If you ever followed any of the posts of this troll you would know he is exactly that,a troll who blatantly ignores evidence and facts.You will find that out immediately if you foolishly decide to debate with him.
> 
> according to HIS own logic,he just admitted that he is a sad case because this hypocrite does nothing but go around and bump his own threads at another site he posts at.I can offer proof if you want.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. Shut up. Have you ever noticed that everybody either trashes you or ignores you? You're a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously you are not familiar with this troll because thats all he ever does is toot the horn of the governments version on EVERYTHING.doesnt matter if its the kennedy assassination,9/11,oklahoma city,or waco no matter how absurd it is and no matter how it has been disproven so many times such as in this case.
> 
> This idiot goes around seeking attention ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys that the governments version is wrong and totally false.If you ever followed any of the posts of this troll you would know he is exactly that,a troll who blatantly ignores evidence and facts.You will find that out immediately if you foolishly decide to debate with him.
> 
> according to HIS own logic,he just admitted that he is a sad case because this hypocrite does nothing but go around and bump his own threads at another site he posts at.I can offer proof if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Shut up. Have you ever noticed that everybody either trashes you or ignores you? You're a moron.
Click to expand...


great rebuttal there child,the truth so much hurts you. kinda like how everybody at AWE ignored you and trashed you there before you got banned for good. those people did humanity a favor doing that.wonder how long it is before you get banned here kid.lol

 hey have you learned to count yet troll? i love how you exposed your counting problem there saying it had been ten year since 9/11 this year. and child,as usual,you tell lies,you obviously missed the thank you i just got here recently. time to put you back on ignore and let you make an idiot out of yourself replying to my posts talking to yourself.


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You just made it for me. What does ANY of that have to do with James Files?
> 
> Between the two of us: Who here said Oswald acted alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing worth anyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Shut up. Have you ever noticed that everybody either trashes you or ignores you? You're a moron.
Click to expand...


He's getting just a bit more unstable every day.


----------



## 7forever

They had some woman named Ida Dox draw an exit wound which was supposed to be consistent with the altered film and the angle from the sixth floor. *It doesn't even work based on the angle because the window was a right to left angle but it had to be a left to right shot*.LOL

No autopsy photo shows this exit hole because it wasn't there and only witnesses who changed their stories years later supported it. *There is no frame in the zfilm showing this huge exit on the top right because it didn't happen but was made up during the alteration of the zfilm*.
There is no exit wound on the top right as can be seen in the slow motion gif. The mist disappears into thin air because it's fake and forms in front of Kennedy's face before the shot reached his head.













The true location of the exit wound, on the right rear is supported by at least 40 witnesses, a famous frame featuring Jackie K. and at least one autopsy photo. 
*Frame 337*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen to what you said that the government has no case but a made up case as you have so much proven on this thread.thats the understatement of the century.


----------



## 7forever

*319 is the gun bleached in white*.




*WATCH ROY REACH FORWARD AND TO HIS LEFT AND RETREIVE GUN GREER THREW TO FLOOR*.








*THE ALTERED GUN COMING UP FROM FLOOR, BACKWARDS*.


----------



## 7forever

I shaved off two seconds on the end, making it only 3 seconds and it creates a huge difference in seeing Greer's left arm going over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. Nix gif shows driver killing Kennedy. Nix gif shows driver shooting jfk.


----------



## 7forever

Has anyone tried telling this to there skeptic family or friends. at first thought everyone thought I was real life trollin them hard, *but once I showed them this post they are like "WTF*"

I figure no media network is allowed to talk about this material, but can't 4chan or something get this spread on the internet.

I want to post it on my facebook wall but I feel FED's would come knocking (yes just in case paranoid)


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> I shaved off two seconds on the end, making it only 3 seconds and it creates a huge difference in seeing Greer's left arm going over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. Nix gif shows driver killing Kennedy. Nix gif shows driver shooting jfk.


And Jackie wouldn't have seen that? LOL What an idiot.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously you are not familiar with this troll because thats all he ever does is toot the horn of the governments version on EVERYTHING.doesnt matter if its the kennedy assassination,9/11,oklahoma city,or waco no matter how absurd it is and no matter how it has been disproven so many times such as in this case.
> 
> This idiot goes around seeking attention ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys that the governments version is wrong and totally false.If you ever followed any of the posts of this troll you would know he is exactly that,a troll who blatantly ignores evidence and facts.You will find that out immediately if you foolishly decide to debate with him.
> 
> according to HIS own logic,he just admitted that he is a sad case because this hypocrite does nothing but go around and bump his own threads at another site he posts at.I can offer proof if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Shut up. Have you ever noticed that everybody either trashes you or ignores you? You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great rebuttal there child,the truth so much hurts you. kinda like how everybody at AWE ignored you and trashed you there before you got banned for good. those people did humanity a favor doing that.wonder how long it is before you get banned here kid.lol
> 
> hey have you learned to count yet troll? i love how you exposed your counting problem there saying it had been ten year since 9/11 this year. and child,as usual,you tell lies,you obviously missed the thank you i just got here recently. time to put you back on ignore and let you make an idiot out of yourself replying to my posts talking to yourself.
Click to expand...

What in the hell are you talking about? I can see that you and your buddy 7eleven are fucking idiots. I suppose I'm a government agent too, huh, you fucking moron?


----------



## 7forever

The average person who's being honest will admit they clearly see Greer's left arm crossing over his right shoulder in the Nix film. That is conclusive evidence the Zfilm was altered to hide jfk's real assassin. *This case is closed, it's just a matter of getting my work out there in front of millions of people*.
Greer's left arm goes over right shoulder in unison with headshot.




*The grey streak was added @ alteration...simple as that*.


----------



## 7forever

*The only delusion is claiming that there's NOT a gun in this image *and that Greer DID NOT PLACE A COVERED UP OBJECT IN HIS LEFT HAND WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.

*There is one, try an eye doctor*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> *The only delusion is claiming that there's NOT a gun in this image *and that Greer DID NOT PLACE A COVERED UP OBJECT IN HIS LEFT HAND WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.
> 
> *There is one, try an eye doctor*.


Here's a quarter. Go buy a better brain.


----------



## ginscpy

3 future presidents have been mentioned as being in on the JFK assn: LBJ, Nixon, and Bush Sr.


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only delusion is claiming that there's NOT a gun in this image *and that Greer DID NOT PLACE A COVERED UP OBJECT IN HIS LEFT HAND WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.
> 
> *There is one, try an eye doctor*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quarter. Go buy a better brain.
Click to expand...


You really think it would take a quarter for him to upgrade his brain?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> 3 future presidents have been mentioned as being in on the JFK assn: LBJ, Nixon, and Bush Sr.



good job.NOW your learning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The only delusion is claiming that there's NOT a gun in this image *and that Greer DID NOT PLACE A COVERED UP OBJECT IN HIS LEFT HAND WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.
> 
> *There is one, try an eye doctor*.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only delusion is claiming that there's NOT a gun in this image *and that Greer DID NOT PLACE A COVERED UP OBJECT IN HIS LEFT HAND WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.
> 
> *There is one, try an eye doctor*.
Click to expand...


Amazingly...you said it was 2 CIA men earlier.  Now it's the driver of the limousine.  You're simply an idiot.  No offense to other idiots everywhere but you're literally too stupid for words.


----------



## 7forever

Go for it. You've done some excellent research. 

Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.

You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.

*Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.

*It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.


----------



## JWBooth

> The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll



Don't know and my negligible interest level drops by 93% daily.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.



Its likely the only one.


----------



## 7forever

Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.



WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
Click to expand...


That reply was from a poster on another forum.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 future presidents have been mentioned as being in on the JFK assn: LBJ, Nixon, and Bush Sr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job.NOW your learning.
Click to expand...

Idiot. If YOU"RE going to use the word "learn" than "learn" the difference between "your" and "you're", you moron.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That reply was from a poster on another forum.
Click to expand...

See who supports you? 9/11ij is an idiot. Come on, prove to me he's not. Read his posts.


----------



## miller

Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.

Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.


----------



## 7forever

miller said:


> Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.
> 
> Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.



I doubt that will happen but it's a good idea. What needs to happen is mass news dissemination on the web. Kinda like cable but more alternative stories and info.


----------



## Toro

Does this mean we'll still be hearing 9/11 conspiracy theories *50 years from now?*


----------



## Toro

miller said:


> Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.
> 
> Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.



So, there should be a direct attack against 270-295 million people?  

And why would anyone use a font nobody can read?


----------



## Obamerican

miller said:


> Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.
> 
> Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.


What a crappy choice of font color. Idiot.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
Click to expand...

It was a DRAWING of Rather sleeping you fucking idiot.


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a DRAWING of Rather sleeping you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Didn't he replace Cronkite in like 1980...18 years later?  Rimjob Just gets funnier and funnier


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That reply was from a poster on another forum.
Click to expand...


okay,gotcha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Does this mean we'll still be hearing 9/11 conspiracy theories *50 years from now?*



as long as we have this corrupt two party system of republicrats and demopublicans instead of a third party president who has the interests of the people in mind like Kennedy did,yes we will be hearing 9/11 conspiracy theories from people such as yourself 50 years later that 19 muslins were behind the attacks.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean we'll still be hearing 9/11 conspiracy theories *50 years from now?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as we have this corrupt two party system of republicrats and demopublicans instead of a third party president who has the interests of the people in mind like Kennedy did,yes we will be hearing 9/11 conspiracy theories from people such as yourself 50 years later that 19 muslins were behind the attacks.
Click to expand...


Nah, we won't be hearing from you 50 years from now.  Kansas is in deep debt and they'll soon close their public libraries and put people like you on the streets during daylight hours.  Lock up your kids.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miller said:


> Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.
> 
> Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.



thats what I always say.as long as we have this corrupt two party system of the demopublicans and republicrats in office-both being the same party working for the same elite group of people,as long as we continue to have that instead of a third party president who has the same visions Kennedy had or hopefully Rand Paul who like Ron,has the same visions Kennedy had,as long as the american sheepies continue to let it happen,then the corruption will always continue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. You've done some excellent research.
> 
> Thanks. That may be the best compliment I've gotten.
> 
> You've earned a compliment. *Your material stands well enough, you could present it in a non-editorial way*. I think a non-editorial presentation of the material you've gathered will heighten its overall positive possibility of stirring peoples' minds to think for themselves, whether they agree or disagree with the evidence you supply.
> 
> *Disagreeing with some of the available evidence hasn't a logical leg on which to stand*. Some of the video footage has been available for a long time. I was in my teens in the 60s. I remember watching the Zapruder fiasco, out of which survived the rather clear evidence that the bullet which most presumably killed Kennedy came from the front.
> 
> *It's not rationally debatable. So, presenting your material "as it is" helps to strengthen the reasonability of it*. Just my opinion. Best wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That reply was from a poster on another forum.
Click to expand...


by the way 7,did you know about that,my post earlier how Rather started the media propaganda that oswald was the lone assassin spinning his tales that he got to watch the zapruder film and saw oswalds head go violently forward?


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only brainwashed people (90 to 95 % of Americans) believe the irrational propaganda that media pundits spew out daily.  Only electing a 3rd party to prosecute the Democratic Republican Crime Family that controls America can restore American prosperity.
> 
> Only a direct attack against the brainwashed stooges can reverse their irrational behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I always say.as long as we have this corrupt two party system of the demopublicans and republicrats in office-both being the same party working for the same elite group of people,as long as we continue to have that instead of a third party president who has the same visions Kennedy has or hopefully Rand Paul who like Ron,has the same visions Kennedy had,as long as the american sheepies continue to let it happen,then the corruption will always continue.
Click to expand...


When ignorance gets to $40 a barrel, can I have drilling rights on your head?  When it hits 50, I'll see about miller's


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ah the troll is back,the troll agent who always put tinfoil on ron pauls head because he speaks the truth on how corrupt the government is and has the same visions that kennedy had.Knew he couldnt resist coming back and trolling again.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> ah the troll is back,the troll agent who always put tinfoil on ron pauls head because he speaks the truth on how corrupt the government is and has the same visions that kennedy had.Knew he couldnt resist coming back and trolling again.


Awww, I knew the idiot would post. Anything that has to do with Kennedy always brings this idiot.

Hey, moron, were you even alive when Kennedy was shot? I didn't think so. STFU


----------



## elvis

Jackie did it.


----------



## 7forever

SFC Ollie said:


> Nope, don't see a gun in the drivers hand. No matter how many times I see the video. But yes there are things that happened that day that we will never know about. but the driver didn't fire shit.



Yep, you and everyone sees a gun in the drivers hand. No matter how many times you see the video, you see the gun. But, yes there are things that happened that day that we will never know about but the driver fired the fatal shot. You didn't challenge anything because you have no defense or answers to the evidence against jfk's real assassin.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO you talking to? btw,whats funny about the jfk coverup and clear cut evidence that the media participated in it as im sure you know is after it happened,a few days later Dan Rather claimed that he viewed the zapruder film and said he saw Kennedys head go violently forward from oswalds shot behind.over the years since then,people made an illustration where it shows a projector playing the zapruder film and a drawing of Rather in the room watching it sawing logs,that he was asleep while watching it.The coverup began immediately in the next couple days with plants like Rather tooting the horn of the governments.That was Rathers reward for propagating the lies of the warren commission,was getting to be the head seat of CBS. Rather caught caught with his hand in the cookie jar from day one lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reply was from a poster on another forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by the way 7,did you know about that,my post earlier how Rather started the media propaganda that oswald was the lone assassin spinning his tales that he got to watch the zapruder film and *saw oswalds head go violently forward?*
Click to expand...

Proving, once again, that you're a fucking idiot. Oswald's head?


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, don't see a gun in the drivers hand. No matter how many times I see the video. But yes there are things that happened that day that we will never know about. but the driver didn't fire shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you and everyone sees a gun in the drivers hand. No matter how many times you see the video, you see the gun. But, yes there are things that happened that day that we will never know about but the driver fired the fatal shot. You didn't challenge anything because you have no defense or answers to the evidence against jfk's real assassin.
Click to expand...

You're stupid.


----------



## R.C. Christian

This should have originally been a mulitiple choice question:

Who was on that pesky knoll:

A. The easter bunny
B. Ted Bundy
C.  A jew
D. Meredith Baxter Burney
E. Jesse Ventura


----------



## 7forever

Debra Conway from JFK LANCER lies by ommission to her members about Greer placing gun in left hand.

If you guys don't cut out the personal attacks you'll have to stop playing in my yard. I mean it. With both your intelligence, you should be able to respond and be witty without being insulting.

Meanwhile, the Zfilm does show evidence that Greer did not shoot the president. All it takes is looking closely.





See JFK Lancer

Debra
---
Visit the rest of our website at JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research and also
JFK Lancer (JFKLancer) on Twitter
JFK News and Updates - JFK Lancer Blog
JFK Lancer - John F. Kennedy Research | Facebook


She fails to tell her members that Greer places a covered up object in his left hand 4 seconds before he kills Kennedy. *She's saying his left hand is at his side but we now know for sure that it's definitely not there because the nix film shows it crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. Greer was jfk's real assassin.
Places gun in left hand with right.












Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## 7forever

Obamaidiot is retarded...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamaidiot is retarded...



Yeah Obamaaidiot/AKA CANDYCORN is incapable of getting into a debate without acting like a five year old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Debra Conway from JFK LANCER lies by ommission to her members about Greer placing gun in left hand.
> 
> If you guys don't cut out the personal attacks you'll have to stop playing in my yard. I mean it. With both your intelligence, you should be able to respond and be witty without being insulting.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Zfilm does show evidence that Greer did not shoot the president. All it takes is looking closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See JFK Lancer
> 
> Debra
> ---
> Visit the rest of our website at JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research and also
> JFK Lancer (JFKLancer) on Twitter
> JFK News and Updates - JFK Lancer Blog
> JFK Lancer - John F. Kennedy Research | Facebook
> 
> 
> She fails to tell her members that Greer places a covered up object in his left hand 4 seconds before he kills Kennedy. *She's saying his left hand is at his side but we now know for sure that it's definitely not there because the nix film shows it crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. Greer was jfk's real assassin.
> Places gun in left hand with right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit



 Thats how the lone nut worshippers are,they can only use personal attacks cause they have no case or argument that the warren commission lied.they cant get around the fact that witnesses reported seeing a gunman firing a rifle behind the picket fence.I think the reason they employed a gunman behind the picket fence and fire the rifle was to get everybodys attention away from Greer firing the shot to kennedys head.People saw the rifleman behind the picket fence so their focus was on him and not Greer.there were evn witnesses who reported seeing gunmen over on the opposite side of the knoll.a diversion to get everybodys attention away from greer to look everywhere else but at Greer.Yeah i dont know how Debra Conway can be that dense and say that.you have really done your homework i see in the fact that you know who Debra Conway is.I guarantee you,the lone nut theorists have never heard of Debra Conway.


----------



## 7forever

ginscpy said:


> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.



I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.

I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy. 

The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.

The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.


----------



## georgephillip

Those who believe Oswald acted alone and those who don't at least agree on one thing. Namely, JFK WAS murdered in Dallas in 1963. What scares me most are those in both groups who argue the assassination was almost 50 years ago and it's time to move on.

"Nothing could be further from the truth, as James Douglass shows in his extraordinary book, JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters (Orbis Books, 2008).  

"It is clearly one of the best books ever written on the Kennedy assassination and deserves a vast readership.  

"It is bound to roil the waters of complacency that have submerged the truth of this key event in modern American history.

"*Its not often that the intersection of history and contemporary events pose such a startling and chilling lesson as does  the contemplation of the murder of JFK on November 22, 1963 juxtaposed with the situations  faced by President Obama today*.   

"So far, at least, Obamas behavior has mirrored Johnsons, not Kennedys, as he has escalated the war in Afghanistan by 34,000. 

"One cant but help think that the thought of JFKs fate might not be far from his mind as he contemplates his next move in Afghanistan.

"Douglass presents a very compelling argument that Kennedy was killed by 'unspeakable' (the Trappist monk Thomas Mertons term) *forces within the U.S. national security state because of his conversion from a cold warrior into a man of peace.* 

"He argues, using a wealth of newly uncovered information, *that JFK had become a major threat to the burgeoning military-industrial complex and had to be eliminated* through a conspiracy planned by the CIA  'the CIAs fingerprints are all over the crime and the events leading up to it' - not by a crazed individual, the Mafia, or disgruntled anti-Castro Cubans, though some of these may have been used in the execution of the plot."

JFK and the Unspeakable: 

Is it possible Kennedy and Khrushchev were "scared straight" by the Cuban Missile Crisis?

As someone who lived through those days I can attest the only other time I've noticed similar attention to political events in this country was during the week after 911.

For those who believe nothing of substance will change politically in this country by "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat, some individuals and institutions who benefited from  Kennedy's murder are still around and more powerful than ever.

The may be Greens and Libertarians in politics today who aren't afraid to find the truth and prosecute those responsible.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamaidiot is retarded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Obamaaidiot/AKA CANDYCORN is incapable of getting into a debate without acting like a five year old.
Click to expand...


You're the one calling people names idiot.  Can't afford your own Internet yet I see.  Poor loser.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debra Conway from JFK LANCER lies by ommission to her members about Greer placing gun in left hand.
> 
> If you guys don't cut out the personal attacks you'll have to stop playing in my yard. I mean it. With both your intelligence, you should be able to respond and be witty without being insulting.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Zfilm does show evidence that Greer did not shoot the president. All it takes is looking closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See JFK Lancer
> 
> Debra
> ---
> Visit the rest of our website at JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research and also
> JFK Lancer (JFKLancer) on Twitter
> JFK News and Updates - JFK Lancer Blog
> JFK Lancer - John F. Kennedy Research | Facebook
> 
> 
> She fails to tell her members that Greer places a covered up object in his left hand 4 seconds before he kills Kennedy. *She's saying his left hand is at his side but we now know for sure that it's definitely not there because the nix film shows it crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. Greer was jfk's real assassin.
> Places gun in left hand with right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how the lone nut worshippers are,they can only use personal attacks cause they have no case or argument that the warren commission lied.they cant get around the fact that witnesses reported seeing a gunman firing a rifle behind the picket fence.I think the reason they employed a gunman behind the picket fence and fire the rifle was to get everybodys attention away from Greer firing the shot to kennedys head.People saw the rifleman behind the picket fence so their focus was on him and not Greer.there were evn witnesses who reported seeing gunmen over on the opposite side of the knoll.a diversion to get everybodys attention away from greer to look everywhere else but at Greer.Yeah i dont know how Debra Conway can be that dense and say that.you have really done your homework i see in the fact that you know who Debra Conway is.I guarantee you,the lone nut theorists have never heard of Debra Conway.
Click to expand...


Usually I will Just let rimjob's antics go and make a comment or two.

But in this case, I want to go miller-style and highlight what this dipshit just said:

*I think the reason they employed a gunman behind the picket fence and fire the rifle was to get everybodys attention away from Greer firing the shot to kennedys head.People saw the rifleman behind the picket fence so their focus was on him and not Greer.there were evn witnesses who reported seeing gunmen over on the opposite side of the knoll.a diversion to get everybodys attention away from greer to look everywhere else but at Greer.*

Oh my fucking god.  How baked on acid do you think rimjob is?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.
> 
> The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.
Click to expand...


amen to that.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.
> 
> The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amen to that.
Click to expand...


It's always fun mockin' the kooks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> Those who believe Oswald acted alone and those who don't at least agree on one thing. Namely, JFK WAS murdered in Dallas in 1963. What scares me most are those in both groups who argue the assassination was almost 50 years ago and it's time to move on.
> 
> "Nothing could be further from the truth, as James Douglass shows in his extraordinary book, JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters (Orbis Books, 2008).
> 
> "It is clearly one of the best books ever written on the Kennedy assassination and deserves a vast readership.
> 
> "It is bound to roil the waters of complacency that have submerged the truth of this key event in modern American history.
> 
> "*Its not often that the intersection of history and contemporary events pose such a startling and chilling lesson as does  the contemplation of the murder of JFK on November 22, 1963 juxtaposed with the situations  faced by President Obama today*.
> 
> "So far, at least, Obamas behavior has mirrored Johnsons, not Kennedys, as he has escalated the war in Afghanistan by 34,000.
> 
> "One cant but help think that the thought of JFKs fate might not be far from his mind as he contemplates his next move in Afghanistan.
> 
> "Douglass presents a very compelling argument that Kennedy was killed by 'unspeakable' (the Trappist monk Thomas Mertons term) *forces within the U.S. national security state because of his conversion from a cold warrior into a man of peace.*
> 
> "He argues, using a wealth of newly uncovered information, *that JFK had become a major threat to the burgeoning military-industrial complex and had to be eliminated* through a conspiracy planned by the CIA  'the CIAs fingerprints are all over the crime and the events leading up to it' - not by a crazed individual, the Mafia, or disgruntled anti-Castro Cubans, though some of these may have been used in the execution of the plot."
> 
> JFK and the Unspeakable:
> 
> Is it possible Kennedy and Khrushchev were "scared straight" by the Cuban Missile Crisis?
> 
> As someone who lived through those days I can attest the only other time I've noticed similar attention to political events in this country was during the week after 911.
> 
> For those who believe nothing of substance will change politically in this country by "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat, some individuals and institutions who benefited from  Kennedy's murder are still around and more powerful than ever.
> 
> The may be Greens and Libertarians in politics today who aren't afraid to find the truth and prosecute those responsible.



great post,yeah that is so true,for the people who think that since his assassination was over 50 years ago and its time to move on yeah there is nothing further from the truth and yes,that book of Douglass's that you mentioned,is one of the best books ever written on the kennedy assassination.you are alos correct that Obamas actions as president resemble more of Lyndon Johnsons than kennedys.great stuff there george.well said. thanks for coming on here and posting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.
> 
> The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amen to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always fun mocking the kooks.
Click to expand...


true enough.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.
> 
> The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.
Click to expand...


as I said earlier,the book CASE OPEN shreads to pieces posners lies and proves what a liar he is.I already mentioned two examples earlier that prove Posner is a pathalogical liar.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has Oswald firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times incl in slow-motion - Everyone sees the limo driver shooting President Kennedy.
> 
> The LIES on the JFK assn: Case Closed by Gerald Posner. POSNER IS A JOKE.
> 
> The evidence Proves beyond any Doubt that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as I said earlier,the book CASE OPEN shreads to pieces posners lies and proves what a liar he is.I already mentioned two examples earlier that prove Posner is a pathalogical liar.
Click to expand...


Posner looks like an alien.


----------



## 7forever

Twenty-Five Rules of Disinformation 

Note: The first rule and last five (or six, depending on situation) rules are generally not directly within the ability of the traditional disinfo artist to apply. These rules are generally used more directly by those at the leadership, key players, or planning level of the criminal conspiracy or conspiracy to cover up. 

*1**. Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil*.  Regardless of what you know, don't discuss it -- especially if you are a public figure, news anchor,  etc. If it's not reported, it didn't happen,  and you never have to deal with the issues. 
*2. Become incredulous and indignant*.  Avoid discussing key issues and instead focus  on side issues which can be used show the topic  as being critical of some otherwise sacrosanct group or theme. This is also known as the  'How dare you!' gambit. 
*3. Create rumor mongers.  Avoid discussing issues by describing all charges, regardless of venue or evidence, as mere rumors and wild accusations*. Other derogatory terms mutually exclusive of truth may work as well. This method which works especially well with a silent press, because the only way the public  can learn of the facts are through such 'arguable rumors'. If you can associate the material with the Internet, use this fact to certify it a 'wild rumor' from a 'bunch of kids on the Internet' which can have no basis in fact. 
*4. Use a straw man*. Find or create a seeming element of your opponent's argument which you can easily knock down to make yourself look good and the opponent to look bad. Either make up an issue you may safely imply exists based on your interpretation of the opponent/opponent arguments/situation, or select the weakest aspect of the weakest charges.  Amplify their significance and destroy them in a way which appears to debunk all the charges, real and fabricated alike, while actually avoiding discussion of the real issues. 
*5. Sidetrack opponents with name calling and ridicule*.  This is also known as the primary 'attack the messenger'  ploy, though other methods qualify as variants of that approach. Associate opponents with unpopular titles such as 'kooks', 'right-wing', 'liberal', 'left-wing', 'terrorists', 'conspiracy buffs',  'radicals', 'militia', 'racists', 'religious fanatics',  'sexual deviates', and so forth. This makes others  shrink from support out of fear of gaining the same label, and you avoid dealing with issues. 
*6. Hit and Run. In any public forum, make a brief attack of your opponent or the opponent position and then scamper off *before an answer can be fielded, or simply ignore any answer. This works extremely well in Internet  and letters-to-the-editor environments where a steady stream of new identities can be called upon without having to explain criticism, reasoning -- simply make an accusation or other  attack, never discussing issues, and never answering any subsequent response, for that would dignify the opponent's viewpoint. 
*7. Question motives*. Twist or amplify any fact which could be taken to imply that the opponent operates out of a hidden personal  agenda or other bias. This avoids discussing issues and forces the accuser on the defensive.
*8. Invoke authority. Claim for yourself or associate yourself with authority and present your argument with enough 'jargon' and 'minutia' to illustrate you are 'one who knows'*, and simply say it isn't so without discussing issues or demonstrating concretely why or citing sources. 
*9. Play Dumb. No matter what evidence or logical argument is offered, avoid discussing issues except with denials they have any credibility*, make any sense, provide any proof, contain or make a point, have logic, or support a conclusion. Mix well for maximum effect.
*10. Associate opponent charges with old news. A derivative of the straw man -- usually, in any large-scale matter of high visibility*, someone will make charges early on which can be or were already easily dealt with - a kind of investment for the future should the matter not be so easily contained.) Where it can be foreseen, have your own side raise a straw man issue and have it dealt with early on as part of the initial contingency plans. Subsequent charges, regardless of validity or new ground uncovered, can usually then be associated with the original charge and dismissed as simply being a rehash without need to address current issues -- so much the better where the opponent  is or was involved with the original source.
*11. Establish and rely upon fall-back positions*.  Using a minor matter or element of the facts, take the 'high road' and 'confess' with candor that some innocent mistake, in hindsight, was made -- but that opponents have seized on the opportunity to blow it all out of proportion and imply greater criminalities which, 'just isn't so.' Others can reinforce this on your behalf, later, and even publicly 'call for an end to the nonsense' because you have already 'done the right thing.' Done properly, this can garner sympathy and respect for 'coming clean' and 'owning up' to your mistakes without addressing more serious issues.
*12. Enigmas have no solution.  Drawing upon the overall umbrella of events surrounding the crime and the multitude of players and events, paint the entire affair as too complex to solve*. This causes those otherwise following the matter to begin to lose interest more quickly without having to address the actual issues. 
*13. Alice in Wonderland Logic. Avoid discussion of the issues by reasoning backwards *or with an apparent deductive logic 
which forbears any actual material fact. 
*14. Demand complete solutions*. Avoid the issues by requiring opponents to solve the crime at hand completely, a ploy which works best with issues qualifying for rule 10.
*15. Fit the facts to alternate conclusions*.  This requires creative thinking unless the crime  was planned with contingency conclusions in place. 
*16. Vanish evidence and witnesses.  If it does not exist, it is not fact, and you won't have to address the issue*. 
*17. Change the subject. Usually in connection with one of the other ploys  listed here, find a way to side-track the discussion with abrasive or controversial comments in hopes of turning attention to a new, more manageable topic*. This works especially well with companions who can  'argue' with you over the new topic and polarize the discussion arena in order to avoid discussing more key issues. 
*18. Emotionalize, Antagonize, and Goad Opponents. If you can't do anything else, chide and taunt your opponents and draw them into emotional responses *which will tend to make them look foolish and overly motivated, and generally render their material somewhat less coherent. Not only will you avoid discussing the issues in the first instance, but even if their emotional response addresses the issue, you can further avoid the issues by then focusing on how 'sensitive they are to criticism.' 
*19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule*.  Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant  and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance. 
*20. False evidence. Whenever possible, introduce new facts or clues designed and manufactured to conflict with opponent presentations *-- as useful tools to neutralize sensitive issues or impede resolution. This works best when the crime was designed 
with contingencies for the purpose, and the facts cannot be easily separated from the fabrications. 
*21. Call a Grand Jury, Special Prosecutor*, or other  empowered investigative body. Subvert the (process) to your benefit and effectively neutralize all sensitive issues without open discussion. Once convened, the evidence and testimony are required to be secret when properly handled. For instance, if you own the prosecuting attorney, it can insure a Grand Jury hears no useful evidence and that the evidence is sealed and unavailable to subsequent investigators. Once a favorable verdict is achieved, the matter can be considered officially closed. Usually, this technique is applied to find the guilty innocent, but it can also be used to obtain charges when seeking to frame a victim.
*22. Manufacture a new truth. Create your own expert(s), *group(s), author(s), leader(s) or influence existing ones willing to forge new ground via scientific, investigative, or social research or testimony which concludes favorably. In this way, if you must actually address issues, you can do so authoritatively. 
*23. Create bigger distractions. If the above does not seem to be working to distract from sensitive issues*, or to prevent unwanted media coverage of unstoppable  events such as trials, create bigger news stories (or treat them as such) to distract the multitudes. 
*24. Silence critics*. If the above methods do not prevail, consider removing opponents from circulation by some definitive solution so that the need to address issues is removed entirely. This can be by their death, arrest and detention, blackmail or destruction of theircharacter by release of blackmail information, or merely by destroying them financially, emotionally, or severely damaging their health. 
*25. Vanish*. If you are a key holder of secrets or otherwise overly illuminated and you think the heat is getting too hot, to avoid  the issues, vacate the kitchen. .

Note: There are other ways to attack truth, but these listed are the most common, and others are likely derivatives of these. In the end, you can usually spot the professional disinfo players by one or more of seven (now 8) distinct traits:


----------



## 7forever

copyright (c) 1997, 2000 All rights reserved 

(Revised April 2000 - formerly SEVEN Traits) 


*1) Avoidance. They never actually discuss issues head-on or provide constructive input, generally avoiding citation of references or credentials. Rather, they merely imply this, that, and the other. Virtually everything about  their presentation implies their authority *and  expert knowledge in the matter without any further justification for credibility. 

2*) Selectivity. They tend to pick and choose opponents carefully, either applying the hit-and-run approach against mere commentators supportive of opponents, or focusing heavier attacks on key opponents who are known to directly address issues*. Should a commentatorbecome argumentative with any success, the focus will shift to include the commentator as well. 

3*) Coincidental. They tend to surface suddenly and somewhat coincidentally with a new controversial topic with no clear prior record of participation in general discussions in the particular public arena involved. They likewise tend to vanish once the topic is no longer of general concern. *They were likely directed or elected to be there for a reason, and vanish with the reason. 

*4) Teamwork. They tend to operate in self-congratulatory and complementary packs or teams. Of course, this can happen naturally in any public forum, but there will likely be an ongoing pattern of frequent exchanges of this sort where professionals are involved*. Sometimes one of the players will infiltrate the opponent camp to become a source for straw man or other tactics designed to dilute opponent presentation strength. 

*5) Anti-conspiratorial. They almost always have disdain for 'conspiracy theorists' and, usually, for those who in any way believe JFK was not killed by LHO. Ask yourself why, if they hold such disdain for conspiracy theorists, do they focus on defending a single topic discussed in a NG focusing on conspiracies?* One might think they would either be trying to make fools of everyone on every topic, or simply ignore the group they hold in such disdain.Or, one might more rightly conclude they have  an ulterior motive for their actions in going out of their way to focus as they do. 

*6) Artificial Emotions. An odd kind of 'artificial' emotionalism and an unusually thick skin -- an ability to persevere and persist even in the face of overwhelming criticism and unacceptance. This likely stems from intelligence community training that, no matter how condemning the evidence, deny everything, and never become emotionally involved or reactive*. The net result for a disinfo artist is that emotions can seem artificial. Most people, if responding in anger, for instance, will express their animosity throughout their rebuttal. But disinfo types usually have trouble maintaining the 'image' and are hot and cold with respect to pretended emotions and their usually more calm or unemotional communications style. It's just a job, and they often seem unable to 'act their role in character' as well in a communications medium as they might be able in a real face-to-face  conversation/confrontation. You might have outright rage and indignation one moment, ho-hum the next, and more anger later -- an emotional yo-yo. With respect to being thick-skinned, no amount of criticism will deter them from doing their job, and they will generally continue their old disinfo patterns without any adjustments to criticisms of how obvious it is that they play that game -- where a more rational individual who truly cares what others think might seek to improve their communications style, substance, and so forth, or simply give up. 

*7) Inconsistent. There is also a tendency to make mistakes which betray their true self/motives. This may stem from not really knowing their topic, or it may be somewhat 'freudian'*, so to speak, in that perhaps they  really root for the side of truth deep within.

I have noted that often, they will simply cite contradictory information which neutralizes  itself and the author. For instance, one such  player claimed to be a Navy pilot, but blamed his poor communicating skills (spelling, grammar, incoherent style) on having only a grade-school education. I'm not aware of too many Navy pilots who don't have a college degree. Another claimed no knowledge of a particular topic/situation but later claimed first-hand knowledge of it. 

8) BONUS TRAIT: Time Constant. Recently discovered, with respect to News Groups, is the response time factor. There are three ways this can be seen to work, especially when the government or other empowered player is involved in a cover up operation: 

*1) ANY NG posting by a targeted proponent for truth can result in an IMMEDIATE response*. The government and other empowered players can afford to pay people to sit there and watch for an opportunity to do some damage.* SINCE DISINFO IN A NG ONLY WORKS IF THE READER SEES IT - FAST RESPONSE IS CALLED FOR, or the visitor may be swayed towards truth*. 

*2) When dealing in more direct ways with a disinformationalist, such as email, DELAY IS CALLED FOR *- there will usually be a minimum of a 48-72 hour delay. This allows a sit-down team discussion on response strategy for best effect, and even enough time to 'get permission' or instruction from a formal chain of command. 

3*) In the NG example 1) above, it will often ALSO be seen that bigger guns are drawn and fired after the same 48-72 hours delay *- the team approach in play. This is especially true when the targeted truth seeker or their comments are considered more important with respect to potential to reveal truth. Thus, a serious truth sayer will be attacked twice for the same sin.   

I close with the first paragraph of the introduction to my unpublished book, Fatal Rebirth: 

*Truth cannot live on a diet of secrets, withering within entangled lies*. Freedom cannot live on a diet of lies, surrendering to the veil of oppression. The human spirit cannot live on a diet of oppression, becoming subservient in the end to the will of evil. God, as truth incarnate, will not long let stand a world devoted to such evil. *Therefore, let us have the truth and freedom our spirits require... or let us die seeking these things, for without them, we shall surely and justly perish in an evil world*.


----------



## 7forever

Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
Information warfare is being waged throughout the cybersphere.  Whether they are  CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public.   As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as fringe nutcases, ridiculous, fucking conspiracy theorists and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions  by planting bogus information.  And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.

Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments  have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, man-made  global warming and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).

The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as trolls,  use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue.  Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.

Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.  Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOpXV2R6Pc[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> Information warfare&#8221; is being waged throughout the cybersphere.  Whether they are  CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public.   As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as &#8220;fringe nutcases,&#8221; &#8220;ridiculous,&#8221; &#8220;&#8230;fucking conspiracy theorists&#8221; and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions  by planting bogus information.  And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.
> 
> Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments  have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, &#8220;man-made  global warming&#8221; and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).
> 
> The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as &#8220;trolls,&#8221;  use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue.  Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.
> 
> Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.  Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOpXV2R6Pc



This description of a disinformation agent describes candycorn-AKA obamaerican to a tee.
btw, last night on CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA,he exposed George Bush sr's role in the kennedy assassination.He brought up  information I hadnt heard yet that even that great DVD The Jfk/Bush connection doesnt discuss as well as new infromation on Dick Nixons involvement in it as well I "ALSO" hadnt heard before and exposing the more popular known fact of LBJ's involvement as well.I got it all taped. It also had E HOWARD HUNT a known CIA payroll guy on there confessing on his death bed to his son,that he was in dallas that day and that the CIA proudly pulled the coup off and the codeword that day for the agents pulling it off was THE BIG EVENT.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> Information warfare is being waged throughout the cybersphere.  Whether they are  CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public.   As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as fringe nutcases, ridiculous, fucking conspiracy theorists and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions  by planting bogus information.  And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.
> 
> Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments  have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, man-made  global warming and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).
> 
> The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as trolls,  use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue.  Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.
> 
> Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.  Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOpXV2R6Pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This description of a disinformation agent describes candycorn-AKA obamaerican to a tee.
> btw, last night on CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA,he exposed George Bush sr's role in the kennedy assassination.He brought up  information I hadnt heard yet that even that great DVD The Jfk/Bush connection doesnt discuss as well as new infromation on Dick Nixons involvement in it as well I "ALSO" hadnt heard before and exposing the more popular known fact of LBJ's involvement as well.I got it all taped. It also had E HOWARD HUNT a known CIA payroll guy on there confessing on his death bed to his son,that he was in dallas that day and that the CIA proudly pulled the coup off and the codeword that day for the agents pulling it off was THE BIG EVENT.
Click to expand...


Trust me, these kooks on here are nothing. There's much worse out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> Information warfare is being waged throughout the cybersphere.  Whether they are  CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public.   As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as fringe nutcases, ridiculous, fucking conspiracy theorists and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions  by planting bogus information.  And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.
> 
> Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments  have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, man-made  global warming and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).
> 
> The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as trolls,  use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue.  Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.
> 
> Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.  Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOpXV2R6Pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This description of a disinformation agent describes candycorn-AKA obamaerican to a tee.
> btw, last night on CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA,he exposed George Bush sr's role in the kennedy assassination.He brought up  information I hadnt heard yet that even that great DVD The Jfk/Bush connection doesnt discuss as well as new infromation on Dick Nixons involvement in it as well I "ALSO" hadnt heard before and exposing the more popular known fact of LBJ's involvement as well.I got it all taped. It also had E HOWARD HUNT a known CIA payroll guy on there confessing on his death bed to his son,that he was in dallas that day and that the CIA proudly pulled the coup off and the codeword that day for the agents pulling it off was THE BIG EVENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, these kooks on here are nothing. There's much worse out there.
Click to expand...


arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This description of a disinformation agent describes candycorn-AKA obamaerican to a tee.
> btw, last night on CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA,he exposed George Bush sr's role in the kennedy assassination.He brought up  information I hadnt heard yet that even that great DVD The Jfk/Bush connection doesnt discuss as well as new infromation on Dick Nixons involvement in it as well I "ALSO" hadnt heard before and exposing the more popular known fact of LBJ's involvement as well.I got it all taped. It also had E HOWARD HUNT a known CIA payroll guy on there confessing on his death bed to his son,that he was in dallas that day and that the CIA proudly pulled the coup off and the codeword that day for the agents pulling it off was THE BIG EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, these kooks on here are nothing. There's much worse out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?*
Click to expand...

NO! He knows you're a fucking idiot too.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This description of a disinformation agent describes candycorn-AKA obamaerican to a tee.
> btw, last night on CONSPIRACY THEORY WITH JESSE VENTURA,he exposed George Bush sr's role in the kennedy assassination.He brought up  information I hadnt heard yet that even that great DVD The Jfk/Bush connection doesnt discuss as well as new infromation on Dick Nixons involvement in it as well I "ALSO" hadnt heard before and exposing the more popular known fact of LBJ's involvement as well.I got it all taped. It also had E HOWARD HUNT a known CIA payroll guy on there confessing on his death bed to his son,that he was in dallas that day and that the CIA proudly pulled the coup off and the codeword that day for the agents pulling it off was THE BIG EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, these kooks on here are nothing. There's much worse out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
Click to expand...


I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, these kooks on here are nothing. There's much worse out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
Click to expand...


Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


*Every jury of even the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot.

Not only refutable but refuted and proven false*.

There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.

You have been proven wrong and your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten.

But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.

*You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun. 

Greer had the only shot*.

There is tons of evidence to support these claims and *in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.

Declaring the government was correct is all you people have. You have produced no evidence of any kind.

You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.

*Oswald fired no shots including the final head shot*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


The evidence proves the opposite OF YOUR DELUSIONS...*OSWALD IS INNOCENT*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.

*Physical evidence proves Oswald was there with nothing and was framed all evidence points to Greer's guilt*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


There is evidence it is faked and in fact *it is a very FAKE reflection which is NOT seen in any films EXCEPT THE Z film*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


*Wrong you never needed to provide evidence of anything because you are a dumb troll who's been mocked to death but continue because your obessesion over powers you. You made no argument except that your argument has no merit*.

*film, witnesses , and physical evidence supports the claim that Greer fired and all evidence supports it*.

the films refute it the photographs refute it the witnesses refute it the autopsy refutes that OSWALD WAS INVOLVED.

*You have nothing*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you going tot alk about the more important part of my post that I mentioned about Jesse Ventura's show exposing Bush and Nixons connections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
Click to expand...


*All of the evidence refutes that Oswald was involved*.

The film does show a gun and gun fire.

witnesses saw Greer with a gun.

*No evidence supports your claim against Oswald*.


----------



## 7forever

I did not crack the Da Vinci Code here. It's totally obvious that Greer fired the fatal shot.

The fake reflection causes the headshot *by working in perfect sync with the fake blood mist*.




*In the nix film the headshot happens at the exact moment Greer's arm goes over his right shoulder which mirrors the altered zapruder film*. It's that easy in a cartoon sort of way because that's exactly what the zfilm is, a cartoon of the driver shooting Kennedy.




case closed


----------



## Godboy

Ive seen plenty of History Channel and Discovery Channel shows take on this subject and every single one of them came to the same conclusion as the Warren Commission... that Oswald fired all 3 shots from the book depository building. In fact, its an impossibility these bullets came from anywhere else, because the placement of the wounds they suffered matches up perfectly with the tragectory of bullets fired from that window. End of story.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Every jury of even the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Not only refutable but refuted and proven false*.
> 
> There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.
> 
> You have been proven wrong and your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten.
> 
> But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.
> 
> *You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun.
> 
> Greer had the only shot*.
> 
> There is tons of evidence to support these claims and *in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.
> 
> Declaring the government was correct is all you people have. You have produced no evidence of any kind.
> 
> You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.
> 
> *Oswald fired no shots including the final head shot*.
Click to expand...


It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.

The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants.  The occupants could hear quite well.  So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.

Your interpretation of  videos is amusing. 

Again, please take rimjob with you over to that website.  They love morons.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Every jury of even the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Not only refutable but refuted and proven false*.
> 
> There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.
> 
> You have been proven wrong and your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten.
> 
> But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.
> 
> *You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun.
> 
> Greer had the only shot*.
> 
> There is tons of evidence to support these claims and *in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.
> 
> Declaring the government was correct is all you people have. You have produced no evidence of any kind.
> 
> You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.
> 
> *Oswald fired no shots including the final head shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.
> 
> The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants.  The occupants could hear quite well.  So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.
> 
> The difference was this silly fucking Goon fired a gun right next to his left ear. What a complete idiot.
> 
> Mr. GREER - The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it*. But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all.
> 
> Your interpretation of  videos is amusing.
> 
> Again, please take rimjob with you over to that website.  They love morons.
Click to expand...


It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.

The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants. The occupants could hear quite well. So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.

*The difference was this silly fucking Goon fired a gun right next to his left ear. What a complete idiot*.

Mr. GREER - The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it*. But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all. 

Your interpretation of videos is amusing. 

It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.

The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants. The occupants could hear quite well. So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.

Your interpretation of videos is amusing.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Every jury of even the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Not only refutable but refuted and proven false*.
> 
> There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.
> 
> You have been proven wrong and your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten.
> 
> But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.
> 
> *You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun.
> 
> Greer had the only shot*.
> 
> There is tons of evidence to support these claims and *in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.
> 
> Declaring the government was correct is all you people have. You have produced no evidence of any kind.
> 
> You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.
> 
> *Oswald fired no shots including the final head shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.
> 
> The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants.  The occupants could hear quite well.  So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.
> 
> The difference was this silly fucking Goon fired a gun right next to his left ear. What a complete idiot.
> 
> Mr. GREER - The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it*. But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all.
> 
> Your interpretation of  videos is amusing.
> 
> Again, please take rimjob with you over to that website.  They love morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.
> 
> The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants. The occupants could hear quite well. So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.
> 
> *The difference was this silly fucking Goon fired a gun right next to his left ear. What a complete idiot*.
> 
> Mr. GREER - The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it*. But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all.
> 
> Your interpretation of videos is amusing.
> 
> It entertains me greatly that you think you matter; it's very quaint.
> 
> The facts are this; if a gunshot had been fired in the car, it would have deafened the occupants. The occupants could hear quite well. So you've got nothing except an insatiable appetite to look like a damn fool.
Click to expand...


Maybe one of the morons over at waronyou.com can teach you how to quote someone properly; especially when they are head and shoulders smarter than you.    Try again loser.


----------



## 7forever

If candyass had an ounce of any relevant info on this case he would post it. The most important thing proven is Greer killed Kennedy, the grassy knoll is the lie in this case and Oswald being involved in this case has been the running joke since the 60's.


----------



## 7forever

You don't have a fraction of my intelligence, candyass.LOLOLOL Any person who spends time posting on boards defending the Warren Commission Report is an idiot.


----------



## 7forever

Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

*Greer shot right past/over Connally's head and describes the very loud noise that occurred*. The logical reason why Connally started turning towards Greer is because he braked during his second turn to shoot jfk and after both men had been hit. *Connally was thinking, wtf is this idiot driver slowing down for after the first shots. He slowed down to insure shooting accuracy*.

So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course,* the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly*. I heard it hit him. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. I heard it hit. *It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
Click to expand...


I wish this dumbfuck would have someone fire a gun 2 feet from his ear and see how that effects his hearing.


----------



## Obamerican

candycorn said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish this dumbfuck would have someone fire a gun 2 feet from his ear and see how that effects his hearing.
Click to expand...

I doubt he knows anything about firearms.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
Click to expand...


He took it to his grave, you dumb fuck but the film and his testimony prove he saw Greer shoot Kennedy.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
Click to expand...


He saw the third shot you ignorant fuck and then quickly corrected himself but we have the film showing him looking right at Greer when he shot Kennedy. You are a complete idiot with no defense against anything I've posted and cannot prove anything in regards to the fantasy that Oswald was anything other than a patsy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence proves the opposite OF YOUR DELUSIONS...*OSWALD IS INNOCENT*.
Click to expand...


agent candytroll,AKA obamatroll,always comes back with lame ass remarks like that when he cant refute the facts or evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the show but saw the google goof clip on connecting the dots. Of course, after proving Greer killed Kennedy all that stuff becomes more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take rimjob with you over to waronyou.com please. Good place for both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong you never needed to provide evidence of anything because you are a dumb troll who's been mocked to death but continue because your obessesion over powers you. You made no argument except that your argument has no merit*.
> 
> *film, witnesses , and physical evidence supports the claim that Greer fired and all evidence supports it*.
> 
> the films refute it the photographs refute it the witnesses refute it the autopsy refutes that OSWALD WAS INVOLVED.
> 
> *You have nothing*.
Click to expand...


thats why wherever he goes,people eventually get tired of handing his ass to him on platter in debates like you have done with him on this thread and get to the point where they get sick of him blantanly ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys that prove him wrong and can only fling shit in defeat,they get tired of taking him to school all the time like you and others here have many times before on this topic,so eventually they do the wise thing and put the troll on ignore and let him make a moron out of himself watching him talk to himself addressing your points even though you tell the troll you have him on ignore. thats the sign of a kid in desperate need of attention.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up. *Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because *when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it* and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it*, I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw the third shot you ignorant fuck and then quickly corrected himself but we have the film showing him looking right at Greer when he shot Kennedy. You are a complete idiot with no defense against anything I've posted and cannot prove anything in regards to the fantasy that Oswald was anything other than a patsy.
Click to expand...

And Jackie didn't see it or was she bought off too, you ignorant shit stain?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html

 the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Connally never told anyone about it. Right.......got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw the third shot you ignorant fuck and then quickly corrected himself but we have the film showing him looking right at Greer when he shot Kennedy. You are a complete idiot with no defense against anything I've posted and cannot prove anything in regards to the fantasy that Oswald was anything other than a patsy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Jackie didn't see it or was she bought off too, you ignorant shit stain?
Click to expand...


Greer and Kellerman killed Kennedy so that leaves only three people who could report or give some testimony about seeing Greer shoot jfk. Connally did just that but Nellie nor Jackie were looking in Greer's direction.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html
> 
> the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.



Any person who supports Oswald must act childish. There's no other way.


----------



## Douger

Well.
The entire history of the murkin Mpyre is a complete lie.
 OH LOOK ! Britknee gots a klit ring !
Idiots.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html
> 
> the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.



Loser said what?

You morons are still trying to convince anybody; I'm not.  

Fuck you.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html
> 
> the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.


Look at how you use the English language and then talk about who the 5 year old is, you illiterate fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html
> 
> the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who supports Oswald must act childish. There's no other way.
Click to expand...


good point,very true.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey candytroll,you sure love making a fool of yourself all the time like here in this thread where Bfgrn OWNED you and took you to school giving you a major ass beating http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105440-lee-harvey-oswald-innocent.html
> 
> the same way you have gotten one here in this thread by 7eleven. still sticking to your fairy tales I see about your bullshit of working for the NSA.lol.sorry kid,the NSA doesnt employ people who act like five year olds in their posts which many people have told you thats how you act all the time.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who supports Oswald must act childish. There's no other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good point,very true.
Click to expand...


Only the truth holds up to scrutiny in any murder case and the driver cannot be debunked or even remotely challenged.


----------



## 7forever

Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com 

*Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.

In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.

About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.

From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."

*In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.

*In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else.




Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"

It's that simple.

*I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.

Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?

Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.

Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?

Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?

Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy.* Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.

*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?

Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 

Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?

Mrs. HILL - No.

What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 
*Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]

In point of FACT:

*Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.

Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.

And so we're left with this:

*For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.

It's that simple.

*Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy. 
__________________
Charles Drago
Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum


----------



## 7forever

*Listen, I was being a dick about this last night. and upon further review you've actually got research to back up most of what you say*. I still disagree with you're conclusion.

The thing about the "mist" just isn't true. Many times when people get shot that exact same thing happens. It depends a lot on the caliber being used and the ballistics of that particular bullet, but you claiming it's impossible is false.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who supports Oswald must act childish. There's no other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good point,very true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the truth holds up to scrutiny in any murder case and the driver cannot be debunked or even remotely challenged.
Click to expand...


yeah so very true.what I am wondering is whats up with Debra Conway? I have met her many times before and I know for a fact she is a serious truth seeker,she is very nice and wants justice done in this  case as much as  anybody.Thats why I dont get why she ignores the evidence in this film on Greer.Is she like on drugs or something? Unless your a troll like Gerald Posner, the author of the book Case Closed,you would have to be on drugs or something to come to any other conclusion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com
> 
> *Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.
> 
> In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.
> 
> About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.
> 
> From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."
> 
> *In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.
> 
> *In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> *I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.
> 
> Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy.* Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.
> 
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> *Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]
> 
> In point of FACT:
> 
> *Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.
> 
> Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.
> 
> And so we're left with this:
> 
> *For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> *Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy.
> __________________
> Charles Drago
> Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum



so much for the people that have said in JFK discussions over the years,that if it were true,witnesses would have reported seeing Greer do the shooting.well thats ONE witness right there who has come out and said she saw Greer doing the shooting.and as we can tell from looking at the pic,she is looking directly at Greer.I have met and interviewed Jean Hill a couple of times,she never mentioned to me the part about seeing Greer or wrote about it in her book.I wonder if she was afraid to go that far to mention Greer or something.I know she was harrassed and had death threats given to her over the years.she even had the FBI monitering her and watching her moves outside her house till the day she died.amazing how the FBI was STILL doing that all the way up to that point in her life isnt it?

arlen spector sure was rewarded handsomely in his participation of the coverup wasnt he? Us senator.good deal for him i would say wouldnt you? Gerald Ford was REALLY rewarded for his participation in the coverup on the warren commission as well I would say.the office of the presidency.same with Bush,LBJ,Reagan,and Nixon. Reagan was rewarded the office of the presidency as well for his participation in the coverup.as governor of california,he blocked Jim Garrisons extradition request to subpoena Allen Dulles for the trial. what a reward huh? bet you didnt know about that one huh?

yeah its obvious here that Spector was trying to mislead Hill in her testimony to get her attention away from greer.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> good point,very true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the truth holds up to scrutiny in any murder case and the driver cannot be debunked or even remotely challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah so very true.what I am wondering is whats up with Debra Conway? I have met her many times before and I know for a fact she is a serious truth seeker,she is very nice and wants justice done in the case as anybody.Thats why I dont get why she ignores the evidence in this film on Greer.Is she like on drugs or something? Unless your a troll like Geral Posner the authoer of the book Case Closed,you would have to be on drugs to c ome to any other conclusion.
Click to expand...


She supports the south grassy knoll which is progress, but I doubt Lancer will ever cop to the truth about Greer. Proving film alteration leads to only Greer which is why no one has ever done what I have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the truth holds up to scrutiny in any murder case and the driver cannot be debunked or even remotely challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah so very true.what I am wondering is whats up with Debra Conway? I have met her many times before and I know for a fact she is a serious truth seeker,she is very nice and wants justice done in the case as anybody.Thats why I dont get why she ignores the evidence in this film on Greer.Is she like on drugs or something? Unless your a troll like Geral Posner the authoer of the book Case Closed,you would have to be on drugs to c ome to any other conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She supports the south grassy knoll which is progress, but I doubt Lancer will ever cop to the truth about Greer. Proving film alteration leads to only Greer which is why no one has ever done what I have.
Click to expand...


whats the story with Lancer who only seems to ACT like they are interested in the truth?


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah so very true.what I am wondering is whats up with Debra Conway? I have met her many times before and I know for a fact she is a serious truth seeker,she is very nice and wants justice done in the case as anybody.Thats why I dont get why she ignores the evidence in this film on Greer.Is she like on drugs or something? Unless your a troll like Geral Posner the authoer of the book Case Closed,you would have to be on drugs to c ome to any other conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She supports the south grassy knoll which is progress, but I doubt Lancer will ever cop to the truth about Greer. Proving film alteration leads to only Greer which is why no one has ever done what I have.
> 
> 
> whats the story with Lancer who only seems to ACT like they are interested in the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver is off limits because it was deemed politically incorrect a very long time ago. It's the truth though and my grip on it, is very secure.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> *Listen, I was being a dick about this last night. and upon further review you've actually got research to back up most of what you say*. I still disagree with you're conclusion.
> 
> The thing about the "mist" just isn't true. Many times when people get shot that exact same thing happens. It depends a lot on the caliber being used and the ballistics of that particular bullet, but you claiming it's impossible is false.



*I actually just watched a show that pretty thoroughly debunked all the usual theories *put out there, *they interestingly did not even touch yours*. Again *I need to apologize for being a dick *about things earlier. *Finding an individual willing to actually research and back-up the claims they're making is a rare thing*, so it would be dumb of me to crush any rational discussion just because I think you're wrong.

As for some of your claims, as I pointed out earlier, the one about the "pink mist" I believe to be false. I've seen similar looking spray come out of a deer shot with a hunting rifle. Having never shot a person in the head, I can't say for sure it would happen, maybe some law enforcement/military could shed light on that. But still, I believe your point to be false. 

Also, for a pistol to do that type of damage to someones head, it would have to be a fairly large caliber. I'm no expert on ballistics, but I know enough to tell you that a .22LR wouldn't blow the back of a mans head off from a couple feet away. Bigger bullet means louder blast, and an all around more noticeable shot. I still have a hard time believing only a handful of people claimed to notice anything.

Just for fun, if you believe the driver shot him, you must believe in a larger conspiracy as well. Perhaps the driver pulled the trigger, but who do you believe were the guys in the shadows pulling the strings?


----------



## 7forever

*The fatal shot came from the driver's seat and nowhere else*. Those two moronic clowns debunked nothing but failed miserably at disinformation. *When a man gets shot in face, he goes backward as is exactly what happens in real life.*


----------



## 7forever

*A reply from another forum*.

*Well I gotta give you some respect for actually putting together an argument and being willing to back it up with research*. That said I still think your theory is absolutely insane. You still haven't touched on the caliber issue. Pistol rounds don't blow peoples heads off unless you shoot them with something big, and something big would surely be noticed by everyone within a hundred feet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *A reply from another forum*.
> 
> *Well I gotta give you some respect for actually putting together an argument and being willing to back it up with research*. That said I still think your theory is absolutely insane. You still haven't touched on the caliber issue. Pistol rounds don't blow peoples heads off unless you shoot them with something big, and something big would surely be noticed by everyone within a hundred feet.



this person is clearly living in denial and needs to read Jean Hills witness testimony to Spector.You are right,he debunked nothing.


----------



## 7forever

Quote:
Originally Posted by 7forever  
*The zfilm proves both of Greer's hands are off the wheel before he turns the first time and his left hand is off the wheel during the shooting sequence because that is what happens in the nix film*. The driver of Kennedy's car, Greer, has his right hand on the wheel when a bullet enters Kennedy's forehead but his left arm and hand are crossing his shoulder in unison with the headshot in the nix film.





You have been banned for proving that you cannot prove anything other than BS.

In fact, I'm going to delete this entire thread.
William Cooper: JFK Assassin Unmasked - Page 5 - Club Conspiracy Forums


----------



## candycorn

Dear MOD...

Can we get different sub-categories in Conspiracy Theories so the JFK "experts" can argue in peace aside from the 9/11 "experts" etc...?


----------



## 7forever

Deep Politics Forum Kaput? - The Education Forum - Page 3
Deep Politics Forum

*It seems that my Greer thread was one of the reasons it's closed or at least temporarily*.LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

POST #43
As previously stated:

*The Deep Politics Forum is wholly dedicated to free speech. Contrary to recent vitriolic speculation -- born of petty jealousies and/or the intent to destroy a source of truth, integrity, and courageously held convictions *-- it hosts a full Wikileaks mirror and is proud to do so. The costs involved in running the DPF and its Wikileaks mirror, are entirely borne by the forum's founders - although donations are always welcome - but membership is and will always remain free. As a point of principal we are an advertising-free forum and will always remain so. 

PLEASE MAKE CAREFUL NOTE: The undersigned, all founding members who contribute to the running costs of DPF, and will continue to do so, are the ONLY individuals authorized to speak for and otherwise represent the Deep Politics Forum:

Charles Drago, David Guyatt, Magda Hassan, Jan Klimkowski, Dawn Meredith


----------



## 7forever

*The mist is fake and no person on this planet can prove that fake red blotch has ever happened except in the altered zapruder film*. This idiot gets shot right in the face just like Kennedy did and there is nothing but distortion after impact. *NO BLOOD FLOWS AT THE MOMENT OF IMPACT. The zfilm has the mist forming before the shot to hide the shot coming from Greer*.












*Hey candyass, if you don't like reading the truth then stop reading this thread*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 7forever
> *The zfilm proves both of Greer's hands are off the wheel before he turns the first time and his left hand is off the wheel during the shooting sequence because that is what happens in the nix film*. The driver of Kennedy's car, Greer, has his right hand on the wheel when a bullet enters Kennedy's forehead but his left arm and hand are crossing his shoulder in unison with the headshot in the nix film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been banned for proving that you cannot prove anything other than BS.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to delete this entire thread.
> William Cooper: JFK Assassin Unmasked - Page 5 - Club Conspiracy Forums



funny how the truth hurts them so much.it hurts them so much that they go and ban you for it.Proof that you are getting to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The mist is fake and no person on this planet can prove that fake red blotch has ever happened except in the altered zapruder film*. This idiot gets shot right in the face just like Kennedy did and there is nothing but distortion after impact. *NO BLOOD FLOWS AT THE MOMENT OF IMPACT. The zfilm has the mist forming before the shot to hide the shot coming from Greer*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey candyass, if you don't like reading the truth then stop reading this thread*.



this troll has such a sad and patheitc life he goes around trolling hoping for people to reply cause he seeks attention so badly like the troll he is.proof of that is he always address people that have them on thier ignore list,thats a sign of an attention seeker that needs help and is mentally unstable.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 7forever
> *The zfilm proves both of Greer's hands are off the wheel before he turns the first time and his left hand is off the wheel during the shooting sequence because that is what happens in the nix film*. The driver of Kennedy's car, Greer, has his right hand on the wheel when a bullet enters Kennedy's forehead but his left arm and hand are crossing his shoulder in unison with the headshot in the nix film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been banned for proving that you cannot prove anything other than BS.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to delete this entire thread.
> William Cooper: JFK Assassin Unmasked - Page 5 - Club Conspiracy Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the truth hurts them so much.it hurts them so much that they go and ban you for it.Proof that you are getting to them.
Click to expand...


It's happened many times but most often they leave it alone. Forum owners should not post much on their own boards, IMO.


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*FRAME 241 showing both hands close together right before he passes gun*.




*Greer passes gun and frame 258 showing covered gun by driver's door*.


----------



## Talismen

Wrong direction...Wrong trajectory...Wrong direction for JFK's head to snap-back, if it was the driver.
Sorry -- I've been studying this since jr high.

Good effort, great tenacity, but no, it wasn't the driver.


*3 to 4 shots fired.
*From at least two directions, but probably 3.
*The story from the majority of eye-witness accounts (*actual* eye witness accounts), cannot be refuted.
*James Tague is a big clue.


----------



## candycorn

Talismen said:


> Wrong direction...Wrong trajectory...Wrong direction for JFK's head to snap-back, if it was the driver.
> Sorry -- I've been studying this since jr high.
> 
> Good effort, great tenacity, but no, it wasn't the driver.
> 
> 
> *3 to 4 shots fired.
> *From at least two directions, but probably 3.
> *The story from the majority of eye-witness accounts (*actual* eye witness accounts), cannot be refuted.
> *James Tague is a big clue.



All of that and, you know, the passenger side driver, Governor and Ms. Conally and likely Jackie O would all have had either permanent or pronounced acute hearing loss from a pistol fired so close to them.  None of that happened.

Physical evidence always trumps these silly assed fantasies.


----------



## Talismen

candycorn said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong direction...Wrong trajectory...Wrong direction for JFK's head to snap-back, if it was the driver.
> Sorry -- I've been studying this since jr high.
> 
> Good effort, great tenacity, but no, it wasn't the driver.
> 
> 
> *3 to 4 shots fired.
> *From at least two directions, but probably 3.
> *The story from the majority of eye-witness accounts (*actual* eye witness accounts), cannot be refuted.
> *James Tague is a big clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that and, you know, the passenger side driver, Governor and Ms. Conally and likely Jackie O would all have had either permanent or pronounced acute hearing loss from a pistol fired so close to them.  None of that happened.
> 
> Physical evidence always trumps these silly assed fantasies.
Click to expand...


Yep. All very true.

Conally was a veteran, same as Jack. There's a reason why BOTH of the men turned when they heard the 1st shot, which hit no one. It wasn't a back fire, it wasn't a fire-cracker. It was a shot, and they BOTH recognized it as being a shot.

So, if anyone in that car would've done any shooting in ANY direction, in the very least Conally would've turned his head in the direction of THAT shot. He didn't.

I've been to Dealy plaza. Stood behind the picket fence.
It's a *perfect* site for the head-shot. Right direction, right trajectory, both matching with the flow of Jack's head and body when he was hit. A few more inches, and it would've been Jackie.

I'm sure that, and everything else, haunted her until the day she died.


----------



## candycorn

Talismen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong direction...Wrong trajectory...Wrong direction for JFK's head to snap-back, if it was the driver.
> Sorry -- I've been studying this since jr high.
> 
> Good effort, great tenacity, but no, it wasn't the driver.
> 
> 
> *3 to 4 shots fired.
> *From at least two directions, but probably 3.
> *The story from the majority of eye-witness accounts (*actual* eye witness accounts), cannot be refuted.
> *James Tague is a big clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that and, you know, the passenger side driver, Governor and Ms. Conally and likely Jackie O would all have had either permanent or pronounced acute hearing loss from a pistol fired so close to them.  None of that happened.
> 
> Physical evidence always trumps these silly assed fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. All very true.
> 
> Conally was a veteran, same as Jack. There's a reason why BOTH of the men turned when they heard the 1st shot, which hit no one. It wasn't a back fire, it wasn't a fire-cracker. It was a shot, and they BOTH recognized it as being a shot.
> 
> So, if anyone in that car would've done any shooting in ANY direction, in the very least Conally would've turned his head in the direction of THAT shot. He didn't.
> 
> I've been to Dealy plaza. Stood behind the picket fence.
> It's a *perfect* site for the head-shot. Right direction, right trajectory, both matching with the flow of Jack's head and body when he was hit. A few more inches, and it would've been Jackie.
> 
> I'm sure that, and everything else, haunted her until the day she died.
Click to expand...


I feel that Oswald was the lone assassin.


----------



## Talismen

candycorn said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that and, you know, the passenger side driver, Governor and Ms. Conally and likely Jackie O would all have had either permanent or pronounced acute hearing loss from a pistol fired so close to them.  None of that happened.
> 
> Physical evidence always trumps these silly assed fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All very true.
> 
> Conally was a veteran, same as Jack. There's a reason why BOTH of the men turned when they heard the 1st shot, which hit no one. It wasn't a back fire, it wasn't a fire-cracker. It was a shot, and they BOTH recognized it as being a shot.
> 
> So, if anyone in that car would've done any shooting in ANY direction, in the very least Conally would've turned his head in the direction of THAT shot. He didn't.
> 
> I've been to Dealy plaza. Stood behind the picket fence.
> It's a *perfect* site for the head-shot. Right direction, right trajectory, both matching with the flow of Jack's head and body when he was hit. A few more inches, and it would've been Jackie.
> 
> I'm sure that, and everything else, haunted her until the day she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel that Oswald was the lone assassin.
Click to expand...


I think he was involved, but not alone.


----------



## 7forever

I love you, 7Forever! You are the STUFF that reality is made of. 

You solved it and I'm embarrassed to say that I don't even know about the
"Nix film".

Please inform about this, I have seen shots from that side that intrigued me very much. Good animated gif work. 

Computerman
Technical Assistant
Hawaiian-TV


----------



## 7forever

You're a retard, 7forever. You solved shit and are seemingly so insecure you go to abandoned sleeper-forums to relentlessly advertise your junk. Get a life dude. 

Yours truly, 

Forum defender 
Dungeon consultant 
Some unnamed sleeper forum 



You're a retard, dovedumbass. You challenged shit and are seemingly so insecure you post ignorant denials of fact on abandoned sleeper-forums to relentlessly deny reality. Get a life dude. 

Yours truly, 

*The one Kennedy researcher willing to tell the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy*.


----------



## elvis

Jackie did it.


----------



## 7forever

You're an awesome crusader for truth, but your eyesight needs some professional help. As does your common sense. 

It comes down to this: you claim the hand is a fake, while 99% of your peers think otherwise. This is why you're traveling from forum to forum, spamming your claim like it's an obvious fact, and this is what gets you banned every time. 

Maybe you should entertain some other questions as well, like how on earth a closeby shot by a gas-driven pistol can tear away half of jfk's forehead. Oh right, obviously exploding bullets, why not. No more illogical than faked hands. 

Ever heard of the term occam's razor? 


I'm an awesome crusader for truth, but your eyesight needs some professional help. As does your common sense. 

It comes down to this: the hand is a fake, while 99% of researchers ignored Greer's guilt. *I posted the truth on forums because of searches*. 

Listen here, fool. The hand is fake in zapruder because it's crossing in the nix film.LOL 

*Ever heard of the term occam's razor? Greer killing Kennedy is simple and easy and eliminates countless anomalies*.


----------



## 7forever

*Gifs have made the case against this goon, Greer, who was Kennedy's real assassin*. Over and over and over an over we can see this killer slowing for only himself and then speeding off to Parkland.




*Greer's left arm crosses over in nix film*.




*Enhanced and zoomed nix gif showing Greer's left arm crossing with headshot*.




It's a brand new year that'll continue to expose this obvious truth to more people who are ignorant of the fact that the driver was jfk's real assassin.


----------



## 7forever

pareidolia 
*a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.

*There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not there but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND BECAUSE GREER PLACED THE GUN IN HIS LEFT HAND *(AND NEVER RETURNED IT TO THE WHEEL UNTIL AFTER HE SHOT JFK)* AND KILLED JFK. *And that pesky little nix film that debunks the silly cartoon-like ZFilm*.


----------



## candycorn

The dipshit never stops.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all the troll candyfag can do is fling shit in defeat.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> all the troll candyfag can do is fling shit in defeat.



Blow me.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> all the troll candyfag can do is fling shit in defeat.


Shut the fuck up, you worthless asshole.


----------



## 7forever

It's hard to imagine a better comparable to the Kennedy forehead shot. *You can see the bullet smoke when it strikes his face which is mirrored by the nix gif showing the bullet strike his right forehead *consistent with my work placing the entrance over the right eye and logically exiting the right rear, supported by 40 witnesses including Greer and Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> The dipshit never stops.



You are an ignorant person posting about a subject you know nothing about.LOL


----------



## 7forever

1. Misses car, likely intentionally to signal the car turned on Elm. Kennedy reacts to the sound first and Connally right after.

2. Bullet comes through windshield. Watch Connally react to it passing his head. * The shooter very likely was located on the South knoll*.

3. Connally said somewhere that when he saw the film with frames, he named 234 for the shot that hit him from the rear.

---4 second pause like seen in movie.

4. Greer fires fatal shot.

5. A dummie/distraction for Greer fired arguably from the north knoll. Moorman's affadavit along with other evidence supports this nicely.

This excludes the Kennedy back shot which is questionable at least.


----------



## 7forever

3 gunshot wounds for sure happened with two hitting jfk.

1st shot misses very likely from behind.

2nd wound comes from south knoll.

3rd shot hits Connally from rear. Is that the same shooter that missed around 160?LOL

4th and fatal shot fired by Greer.

5th shot is a grassy shot fired for confusion. How many shooters is that?LOL 

Each gunshot wound was fired by a different shooter plus the dummie shot from the north knoll. *That's at least 4 shooters *and my work pulls from alot of available evidence and agreed upon shots from the government and researchers. *No evidence Greer is anything but...no one is supposed to know he fired the fatal shot*.


----------



## PhysicsExist

7forever said:


> 3 gunshot wounds for sure happened with two hitting jfk.
> 
> 1st shot misses very likely from behind.
> 
> 2nd wound comes from south knoll.
> 
> 3rd shot hits Connally from rear. Is that the same shooter that missed around 160?LOL
> 
> 4th and fatal shot fired by Greer.
> 
> 5th shot is a grassy shot fired for confusion. How many shooters is that?LOL
> 
> Each gunshot wound was fired by a different shooter plus the dummie shot from the north knoll. *That's at least 4 shooters *and my work pulls from alot of available evidence and agreed upon shots from the government and researchers. *No evidence Greer is anything but...no one is supposed to know he fired the fatal shot*.



What is your opinion of this new information?


----------



## candycorn

Grassy Knoll Activity:


----------



## Obamerican

PhysicsExist said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 gunshot wounds for sure happened with two hitting jfk.
> 
> 1st shot misses very likely from behind.
> 
> 2nd wound comes from south knoll.
> 
> 3rd shot hits Connally from rear. Is that the same shooter that missed around 160?LOL
> 
> 4th and fatal shot fired by Greer.
> 
> 5th shot is a grassy shot fired for confusion. How many shooters is that?LOL
> 
> Each gunshot wound was fired by a different shooter plus the dummie shot from the north knoll. *That's at least 4 shooters *and my work pulls from alot of available evidence and agreed upon shots from the government and researchers. *No evidence Greer is anything but...no one is supposed to know he fired the fatal shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your opinion of this new information?*
Click to expand...

That you have NO life and are a complete idiot. What is your opinion of the sinking of the Titanic?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you candyfag.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you candyfag.


Shut the fuck up, bitch.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from you candyfag.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, bitch.
Click to expand...


Military Officers for 9/11 Truth


----------



## Patriot911

Oh look.  The shit head simpleton is repeating his bullshit again!  Anyone surprised?  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## 7forever

I'm going to tell you this once. You have NOT read through this thread and the only thing that you're doing is posting nonsense and silly denials of visual facts. *OSWALD IS INNOCENT AND DIDN'T SHOOT ANYONE. There is absolutely no evidence to back that up. No one has challenged anything I've posted because there is no defense against visual facts*. 

*You ignore that Greer has both hands off the wheel before he turns the first time and passes an object which is the gun because you are doing what anyone has to do to deny an unpleasant fact*. Whatever you think you know about the fatal shot is complete bull# and easily disproven by simply watching Greer in zapruder and nix. *HE KILLED KENNEDY AND THERE IS NOTHING ANYONE CAN DO EXCEPT DENY THE FACTS THAT PROVE HE CLEARLY SHOT JFK.  Arguments posed by other members ARE SIMPLE DENIALS AND NOTHING MORE. There are ZERO flaws in the common sense that Greer shot jfk...none. I have continued to rape the souls of thousands of kooks and wackos on 30 or 40 forums since October. I posted more evidence and logic than any army of lawyers could handle let alone some pea brains on any message board*.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> The dipshit never stops.



Please stop posting denials and claiming faux authority of which you have ZERO. It's quite PATHETIC. It also proves you have no defense against visual facts and are clueless. It does show you seem to think that consensus is more important than a convincing argument. Ghandi wouldnt like you.

I point to the fake reflection on Roy's hair and because the REFLECTION is different on a different angle, with different film, settings, it is fake. I also show Greer's left arm crossing in the nix film which proves why the three points of fakery were added to Zapruder to cover those movments which killed Kennedy. 

I use witnesses including Jackie Kennedy and Greer. The shot went in the right front and out the right rear fired by Bill Greer. 

Your kung fu is weak. I know you THINK think your denials mean something. I'm just telling you they don't.

You are denying what is visually happening in nix and zapruder.

The "gun" is visible. You are denying reality.

The "grassy knoll" is a red herring created during the alteration of the zfilm to distract from Greer. This is common sense and fits with the evidence perfectly.

Logic flows naturally, it does need pushing...and animated gifs. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 7forever

Patriot911 said:


> Oh look.  The shit head simpleton is repeating his bullshit again!  Anyone surprised?  Anyone?  Anyone?



In case you haven't noticed, people here are getting uptight and upset with the facts I have posted over and over. They are ignoring and denying visual facts. Just what is it you think your denials mean more than nothing? What is it you hope to prove beyond your simple denials of visual facts? This is a conspiracy site and I bumped a thread about the driver found from a google search. You all know that Greer killed Kennedy after reading this thread but post as if it's not important but it clearly is based upon the supposed one thousand books that have been published in less than 50 years. *The driver killing Kennedy is the most obvious untold truth in american history, certainly in regards to blatant government wrong doing*.


----------



## 7forever

Baconator69 said:


> So his wife never noticed the driver turning around and shooting her husband in the face? Or you think she did notice and just kept quiet about it?
> 
> Seriously........get a brain.



So, his wife never noticed the driver turning shooting her husband in the face because she was looking at her husband. Or do you think she did notice even though she wasn't looking in Greer's direction?LOL YOU PEOPLE ARE COMPLETELY STUPID.

Seriously........get a brain.








HAHAHA


----------



## candycorn

Suspicious Grassy Knoll Activity:
























See Below:







































































Little Further......


----------



## 7forever

rsol Wrote:  
YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING SAID TO YOU.

I have bothered to take some time with you but that is it. im secure in the knowledge you are merely spamming here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. there is no gun. there is your imagination, your ego and your sycophants. i suggest you talk to them.

YOU HAVE BEEN CHALLENGED AND HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE IT. That will not make you correct.
You insist on throwing more and more gifs into your argument as tho they are proof. please spam some other site and maybe take out the unchallenged bit. 6 pages of thread is not agreement. your logic is lacking even in the basics and you cling to excuses for anything pointing this out. shame on you.

I was right in my initial judgements. you are NOT original. you have not researched this even to any real degree... you make false claims repeatedly on this thread even after shown your error. 

spam, rinse, repeat, spam, rinse, repeat.

You are not debating, merely advertising.

Spam. and it will be reported as such..

YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING THAT PROVES GREER'S GUILT AND CLEAR EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION.

You bothered to deny facts because you are a board troll who can't stand that I'm right about the most obvious untold truth in american history. You are secure in the knowledge that I am right and you will run like a little bitch and tell Mommy.LOL You merely deny facts here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. There is a gun and the Zfilm was heavily altered to hide it and Greer's movements which killed Kennedy. You're a whiny little baby who can't stop himself from being properly mocked. 

YOUR DELUSIONS (whatever they are) HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY DESTROYED AND YOU HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE THAT FACT.
You insist on denying visual facts over and over and throwing more bullshit at the wall.

I was right in my initial judgements. You are NOT original. You have not researched anything in this case but make false claims repeatedly in this thread after being shown proof of Greer's guilt. 

You are not debating, merely denying visual facts.

I don't give a fuck what you report. You have done nothing but deny and ignore facts that are irrefutable


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> rsol Wrote:
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING SAID TO YOU.
> 
> I have bothered to take some time with you but that is it. im secure in the knowledge you are merely spamming here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. there is no gun. there is your imagination, your ego and your sycophants. i suggest you talk to them.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN CHALLENGED AND HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE IT. That will not make you correct.
> You insist on throwing more and more gifs into your argument as tho they are proof. please spam some other site and maybe take out the unchallenged bit. 6 pages of thread is not agreement. your logic is lacking even in the basics and you cling to excuses for anything pointing this out. shame on you.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. you are NOT original. you have not researched this even to any real degree... you make false claims repeatedly on this thread even after shown your error.
> 
> spam, rinse, repeat, spam, rinse, repeat.
> 
> You are not debating, merely advertising.
> 
> Spam. and it will be reported as such..
> 
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING THAT PROVES GREER'S GUILT AND CLEAR EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION.
> 
> You bothered to deny facts because you are a board troll who can't stand that I'm right about the most obvious untold truth in american history. You are secure in the knowledge that I am right and you will run like a little bitch and tell Mommy.LOL You merely deny facts here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. There is a gun and the Zfilm was heavily altered to hide it and Greer's movements which killed Kennedy. You're a whiny little baby who can't stop himself from being properly mocked.
> 
> YOUR DELUSIONS (whatever they are) HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY DESTROYED AND YOU HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE THAT FACT.
> You insist on denying visual facts over and over and throwing more bullshit at the wall.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. You are NOT original. You have not researched anything in this case but make false claims repeatedly in this thread after being shown proof of Greer's guilt.
> 
> You are not debating, merely denying visual facts.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you report. You have done nothing but deny and ignore facts that are irrefutable


I KNEW you were lying when you said you were only going to say it once, you fucking liar.


----------



## 7forever

(Today 07:41 AM)rsol Wrote: 
this is what i mean by a lack of ideas. now you are childishly repeating my words. 

well done for not dropping more gifs.

I deny your "facts" because you are trying to sell a blob as a gun.

I deny that a man putting his hand up and onto the steering wheel in order to turn his head easier is what "passing a gun" looks like.

You cant just decide what is on the screen and just keep repeating it hoping it will finally sell. not on this forum anyway.

what evidence of film alteration?

*This is what i mean by your lack of any challenge and posing faux authority and simply lying. I am mocking you, you twit*. 

You deny the "facts" because you have no defense against what Greer is doing in zapruder and nix which proves he was the shooter and the zfilm was altered to hide that fact.

You deny that Greer passed the gun before he turns the first time even though it is happening. You deny that his hand hand/arm cross in nix which proves the zfilm was altered to hide those movements which killed Kennedy. YOU ARE DENYING VISUAL AND IRREFUTABLE FACTS. 

I can and did point out what has been ignored for 47 years and use it to prove Greer was the shooter. 

Overwhelming evidence of film alteration which you are required to ignore because you are a beaten idiot on a little message board.


----------



## 7forever

rsol Wrote:  
you are mocking yourself mate. 

This is what i mean. repeat that again could you? i didnt qiute catch it the first 20 times...

I dont deny greer passed the gun. there is nothing to deny. your logic is flawed. you keep repeating it but still nothing. 

I can and did point out what has been ignored for 47 years and use it to prove Greer was the shooter. 

and I DID tell you this has not been ignored. its been looked at and shown to be bullshit. you are obviously not interested in information against your mindset.

WHAT EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION?

*You are mocking yourself mate. 

This is what I mean. You can't beat me and certainly cannot do anything more than ignore everything that rapes your delusions*. 

You dont deny greer passed the gun. You finally tell the truth about a visual fact. You keep denying reality and it's still lying. 

I can and did point out what has been ignored for 47 years and use it to prove Greer was the shooter. 

It has been ignored and what I've articulated in the last 18 months is new. You are obviously not interested in information against your mindset. YOU ARE AN IDIOT but are too stubborn to stop posting.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> rsol Wrote:
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING SAID TO YOU.
> 
> I have bothered to take some time with you but that is it. im secure in the knowledge you are merely spamming here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. there is no gun. there is your imagination, your ego and your sycophants. i suggest you talk to them.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN CHALLENGED AND HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE IT. That will not make you correct.
> You insist on throwing more and more gifs into your argument as tho they are proof. please spam some other site and maybe take out the unchallenged bit. 6 pages of thread is not agreement. your logic is lacking even in the basics and you cling to excuses for anything pointing this out. shame on you.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. you are NOT original. you have not researched this even to any real degree... you make false claims repeatedly on this thread even after shown your error.
> 
> spam, rinse, repeat, spam, rinse, repeat.
> 
> You are not debating, merely advertising.
> 
> Spam. and it will be reported as such..
> 
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING THAT PROVES GREER'S GUILT AND CLEAR EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION.
> 
> You bothered to deny facts because you are a board troll who can't stand that I'm right about the most obvious untold truth in american history. You are secure in the knowledge that I am right and you will run like a little bitch and tell Mommy.LOL You merely deny facts here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. There is a gun and the Zfilm was heavily altered to hide it and Greer's movements which killed Kennedy. You're a whiny little baby who can't stop himself from being properly mocked.
> 
> YOUR DELUSIONS (whatever they are) HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY DESTROYED AND YOU HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE THAT FACT.
> You insist on denying visual facts over and over and throwing more bullshit at the wall.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. You are NOT original. You have not researched anything in this case but make false claims repeatedly in this thread after being shown proof of Greer's guilt.
> 
> You are not debating, merely denying visual facts.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you report. You have done nothing but deny and ignore facts that are irrefutable
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were lying when you said you were only going to say it once, you fucking liar.
Click to expand...


Please continue posting denials and claiming faux authority of which you have ZERO. It's quite PATHETIC. *It also proves you have no defense against visual facts and are clueless*. It does show you seem to think that consensus is more important than a convincing argument. Ghandi wouldn't like you. 

I point to the fake reflection on Roy's hair and because the REFLECTION is different on a different angle, with different film, settings, it is fake. *I also show Greer's left arm crossing in the nix film which proves why the three points of fakery were added to Zapruder to cover those movments which killed Kennedy*. 




I use witnesses including Jackie Kennedy and Greer. The shot went in the right front and out the right rear fired by Bill Greer. 

*Your kung fu is weak. I know you THINK think your denials mean something. I'm just telling you they don't*.   

You are denying what is visually happening in nix and zapruder. 

The "gun" is visible. You are denying reality. 

The "grassy knoll" is a red herring created during the alteration of the zfilm to distract from Greer. This is common sense and fits with the evidence perfectly. 

Logic flows naturally, it does need pushing...and animated gifs.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> rsol Wrote:
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING SAID TO YOU.
> 
> I have bothered to take some time with you but that is it. im secure in the knowledge you are merely spamming here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. there is no gun. there is your imagination, your ego and your sycophants. i suggest you talk to them.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN CHALLENGED AND HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE IT. That will not make you correct.
> You insist on throwing more and more gifs into your argument as tho they are proof. please spam some other site and maybe take out the unchallenged bit. 6 pages of thread is not agreement. your logic is lacking even in the basics and you cling to excuses for anything pointing this out. shame on you.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. you are NOT original. you have not researched this even to any real degree... you make false claims repeatedly on this thread even after shown your error.
> 
> spam, rinse, repeat, spam, rinse, repeat.
> 
> You are not debating, merely advertising.
> 
> Spam. and it will be reported as such..
> 
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING THAT PROVES GREER'S GUILT AND CLEAR EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION.
> 
> You bothered to deny facts because you are a board troll who can't stand that I'm right about the most obvious untold truth in american history. You are secure in the knowledge that I am right and you will run like a little bitch and tell Mommy.LOL You merely deny facts here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. There is a gun and the Zfilm was heavily altered to hide it and Greer's movements which killed Kennedy. You're a whiny little baby who can't stop himself from being properly mocked.
> 
> YOUR DELUSIONS (whatever they are) HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY DESTROYED AND YOU HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE THAT FACT.
> You insist on denying visual facts over and over and throwing more bullshit at the wall.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. You are NOT original. You have not researched anything in this case but make false claims repeatedly in this thread after being shown proof of Greer's guilt.
> 
> You are not debating, merely denying visual facts.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you report. You have done nothing but deny and ignore facts that are irrefutable
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were lying when you said you were only going to say it once, you fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please continue posting denials and claiming faux authority of which you have ZERO. It's quite PATHETIC. *It also proves you have no defense against visual facts and are clueless*. It does show you seem to think that consensus is more important than a convincing argument. Ghandi wouldn't like you.
> 
> I point to the fake reflection on Roy's hair and because the REFLECTION is different on a different angle, with different film, settings, it is fake. *I also show Greer's left arm crossing in the nix film which proves why the three points of fakery were added to Zapruder to cover those movments which killed Kennedy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use witnesses including Jackie Kennedy and Greer. The shot went in the right front and out the right rear fired by Bill Greer.
> 
> *Your kung fu is weak. I know you THINK think your denials mean something. I'm just telling you they don't*.
> 
> You are denying what is visually happening in nix and zapruder.
> 
> The "gun" is visible. You are denying reality.
> 
> The "grassy knoll" is a red herring created during the alteration of the zfilm to distract from Greer. This is common sense and fits with the evidence perfectly.
> 
> Logic flows naturally, it does need pushing...and animated gifs.
Click to expand...

There is one unarguable fact. You're an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that makes 4 farts you  let out on that last  page candytroll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dipshit never stops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop posting denials and claiming faux authority of which you have ZERO. It's quite PATHETIC. It also proves you have no defense against visual facts and are clueless. It does show you seem to think that consensus is more important than a convincing argument. Ghandi wouldnt like you.
> 
> I point to the fake reflection on Roy's hair and because the REFLECTION is different on a different angle, with different film, settings, it is fake. I also show Greer's left arm crossing in the nix film which proves why the three points of fakery were added to Zapruder to cover those movments which killed Kennedy.
> 
> I use witnesses including Jackie Kennedy and Greer. The shot went in the right front and out the right rear fired by Bill Greer.
> 
> Your kung fu is weak. I know you THINK think your denials mean something. I'm just telling you they don't.
> 
> You are denying what is visually happening in nix and zapruder.
> 
> The "gun" is visible. You are denying reality.
> 
> The "grassy knoll" is a red herring created during the alteration of the zfilm to distract from Greer. This is common sense and fits with the evidence perfectly.
> 
> Logic flows naturally, it does need pushing...and animated gifs.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  The shit head simpleton is repeating his bullshit again!  Anyone surprised?  Anyone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, people here are getting uptight and upset with the facts I have posted over and over. They are ignoring and denying visual facts. Just what is it you think your denials mean more than nothing? What is it you hope to prove beyond your simple denials of visual facts? This is a conspiracy site and I bumped a thread about the driver found from a google search. You all know that Greer killed Kennedy after reading this thread but post as if it's not important but it clearly is based upon the supposed one thousand books that have been published in less than 50 years. *The driver killing Kennedy is the most obvious untold truth in american history, certainly in regards to blatant government wrong doing*.
Click to expand...


 amen to that.


----------



## elvis

Jackie did it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> rsol Wrote:
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING SAID TO YOU.
> 
> I have bothered to take some time with you but that is it. im secure in the knowledge you are merely spamming here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. there is no gun. there is your imagination, your ego and your sycophants. i suggest you talk to them.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN CHALLENGED AND HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE IT. That will not make you correct.
> You insist on throwing more and more gifs into your argument as tho they are proof. please spam some other site and maybe take out the unchallenged bit. 6 pages of thread is not agreement. your logic is lacking even in the basics and you cling to excuses for anything pointing this out. shame on you.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. you are NOT original. you have not researched this even to any real degree... you make false claims repeatedly on this thread even after shown your error.
> 
> spam, rinse, repeat, spam, rinse, repeat.
> 
> You are not debating, merely advertising.
> 
> Spam. and it will be reported as such..
> 
> YOU HAVE IGNORED EVERYTHING THAT PROVES GREER'S GUILT AND CLEAR EVIDENCE OF FILM ALTERATION.
> 
> You bothered to deny facts because you are a board troll who can't stand that I'm right about the most obvious untold truth in american history. You are secure in the knowledge that I am right and you will run like a little bitch and tell Mommy.LOL You merely deny facts here as you just keep repeating the same thing over and over. There is a gun and the Zfilm was heavily altered to hide it and Greer's movements which killed Kennedy. You're a whiny little baby who can't stop himself from being properly mocked.
> 
> YOUR DELUSIONS (whatever they are) HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY DESTROYED AND YOU HAVE CHOSEN TO IGNORE THAT FACT.
> You insist on denying visual facts over and over and throwing more bullshit at the wall.
> 
> I was right in my initial judgements. You are NOT original. You have not researched anything in this case but make false claims repeatedly in this thread after being shown proof of Greer's guilt.
> 
> You are not debating, merely denying visual facts.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you report. You have done nothing but deny and ignore facts that are irrefutable



like everybody else,you have noticed how candytroll debates and why they laugh at this troll all the time. thats why this one site devoted a thread to him called IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST because he is easily by far the biggest troll on any message board.people eventually get sick of the troll evading the facts and evidence and posting something irrelvent to the subject when he is defeated so they eventually dont bother with the troll anymore cause he is just seeking attention.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> that makes 4 farts you  let out on that last  page candytroll.


----------



## 7forever

WATCH THIS GIF...WATCH HIS RIGHT HAND MOVE TO HIS LEFT.




*THE ONLY STORY left to tell is *what I've posted in this thread, *destroying the movie and an industry full of LYING conspiracy authors who are ironically the most responsible for keeping the truth from the masses*.
GREAT GIF showing his right to left movement. Keep your eyes through the windshield.




*FRAME 278 is the last clear view of the fitted gun in Greer's left hand. Logic dictates that Greer would not have put his hand back on the wheel only 2 seconds before he was gonna shoot Kennedy*. It's common sense that he moved the gun from lower position in a similar way to resting it on his chest, so all he had to do was raise, straighten and shoot over the seatback. There was no wild motion, flailing of the gun. *The gun was rested near his right collarbone before he turned the second time at frame 302 to shoot*.
*FRAME 278- You can see the fitted gun from frames 242-278 except 64/65 because of the lamp post*.


----------



## 7forever

Quote:







Originally Posted by bravodelta  

Although mostly everyone agrees that there had to be more than one shooter. I'm pretty convinced that the driver was one of the assassins. There is footage out there that I saw that shows a hand and gun and a puff of smoke coming from the driver. Anyone seen it?



I don't mean to brag but I turned to be the researcher who picked up where Cooper and Newcomb left off. There is no smoke that I'm aware of but my most significant discovery is showing Greer's left arm crossing over in the nix film. This is the smoking gun of smoking guns.


----------



## 7forever

Quote:







Originally Posted by bravodelta  

Although mostly everyone agrees that there had to be more than one shooter. I'm pretty convinced that the driver was one of the assassins. There is footage out there that I saw that shows a hand and gun and a puff of smoke coming from the driver. Anyone seen it?



This is the closest I got to showing gunsmoke. *You can see the fake white extend in unison with the fake red mist*.


----------



## 7forever

matt4792 said:


> NO WAY!!! Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything BUT a gun.



Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything *BUT a gun*. You are finally coming around. My Mama didn't raise no dummie.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> matt4792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY!!! Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything BUT a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything *BUT a gun*. You are finally coming around. My Mama didn't raise no dummie.
Click to expand...


Yes she did; and a blind one at that.

Nobody was deafened by a gun being fired in the car dumbass.  What is your fucking problem?


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> matt4792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY!!! Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything BUT a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how clear that last picture is. There's no way you could say that's anything *BUT a gun*. You are finally coming around. My Mama didn't raise no dummie.
Click to expand...

It's the sun reflecting you moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats now 3 farts from you on this page candytroll.


----------



## 7forever

Quote:
Originally Posted by 7forever  
You think I wanted your attention.LOL You are completely delusional. The only people I hoped to debate were fools like pooboy who supposedly believe the grassy knoll is how it happened. *The shot came from the front, not the right side and that's the only thing that matters for modern day Kennedy research, debunking the government created conspiracy theory that distracts from the truth about Greer*. 

You know 7, I think it is more than just people not wanting to see the truth. I think a lot of times they CAN'T accept the truth because of what it would mean ... If powerful people in and above our government had no problem killing a president, they would have no problem killing anyone else, including them, and that is something that a lot of people just can't accept. The average person has a terrible time with evil and violence, and there are limits to how far they will follow some terrible thing, because they know down deep that they can't handle the answer they will find. *They don't want to know, because it would destroy their safe little world*. 

It is the same reason people can't believe the false flag attacks that happened 30 or 40 years ago, even though the evidence has come out which proves that those things happened. It is the same reason that they cannot look at the scientific information relating to the 9-11 event, and even consider the possibility that it was carried out by or with the help of our very own government. *If they allowed themselves to believe or accept the fact that the very government that controls them was capable of murdering it's own citizens, it would put them over the edge*. 

*Everyone has to believe in something and once that allegiance is formed, they get locked into believing anything they are told by that entity, without question*. And the fact that the news media repeats the stuff over and over is a brain washing technique that psychologists have known about for almost a century. Some may even have crossed over into Stockholm syndrome where they believe and identify with their captors.

Think about that for a moment ...
Stockholm syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In psychology, Stockholm syndrome is a term used to describe a paradoxical psychological phenomenon wherein hostages express adulation and have positive feelings towards their captors that appear irrational in light of the danger or risk endured by the victims, essentially mistaking a lack of abuse from their captors as an act of kindness. 

They even begin to defend their captors. How is that different from the way some people look at this country and the government? People are taxed to death, their freedoms are taken away, their savings are taken away, their kids are indoctrinated, their food and water is poisoned, the old people and veterans are abused, and yet they cannot look at the possibility that this country and government are now corrupt and capable of anything. *They won't believe because they can't believe. It would crumble the very foundation of their belief system, or in the language of youth, it would rock their world!*
__________________
The strength of the pack is in the wolf; the strength of the wolf is in the pack!


----------



## 7forever

*An awesome post about the inside job that killed Kennedy*.

JFK was probably the last President the US has had that was trying to rally the country around patriotism and to show everyone the US was a country that wanted peace and equality in the world. Granted, he was the major factor and mitigating force that thrust us into the Vietnam war, but John Kennedy did a few good things before he was murdered.

He was the man who structured and created the Civil Rights Bill, he made us shoot for the moon literally. He also rallied many nations into our corner because they still remembered the contribution America made in ending world war two. The war was only fifteen years behind people when he became President. It was America's money that rebuilt Europe and Japan and kept Russia from starving to death when their crops failed several times in a row while America's bounty was endless.

He did want to get the Federal Reserve out of doing or having any control of the currency of the US. He did sign an Executive Order instituting a new Silver monetary system. He actually had some of the new money printed and it was circulated. If I recall correctly it was called the United States Silver Note. He had Five, Ten and Twenty Dollar bills printed and put into circulation.

He also was the first Catholic President the US ever had and there were many who were afraid the Pope would be calling the shots in the US. Believe it or not, that was one of the topics of the day. Many people did not like or trust the Catholics.

When Kennedy was elected there was a military plan on the table to have Castro ousted. He was playing ball with the US until he took over Cuba but once he had control he made his political beliefs know to anyone who wanted to hear about them. He was a Communist and he abhorred Capitalists or Capitalism. The Hilton Corporation, Spreckle Sugar and many more mega moneyed corps who lost a bundle in Cuba when Castro took over, and they didn't like it one bit. They wanted their property back. Eisenhower and his people had vowed to do just that and they had formulated the plan to strike Cuba in a military invasion and they would use Cuban Nationals to do it. 

Kennedy was assured it was foolproof, it was for the good of those who yearned for liberty and there were thousands of Cuban who wanted their country back. In the meantime the Castro and Che' Guevara firing squads were shooting people around the clock. Men, women and some children were executed. The biggest boosters of the plan was the CIA and of course the corporations that lost huge investments in Cuba. Cuba had been a playground just 90 miles from the States and then everything was shut down virtually overnight. There were a lot of people that didn't like that either. Cuba was a wide open playground if you could afford to spend a little while you were there. Some of the shows were legendary. It seemed like a good idea and Kennedy went along with the plan.

The final approval was to come from the new President and he gave it after he was assured nothing could go wrong. The invasion was launched on the Cuba mainland by Cubans and American mercenaries along with CIA operatives. It was supposed to be covered by US naval forces who had their numbers on the bows painted out, and an air force of World War Two aircraft that was launched out of Central America. The bulk of the attacking forces were landed by boat on the shores of the Bay of Pigs. The navy did nothing, the airplanes flew over and most were shot down and those invaders who came ashore on the beach were killed or captured. That the invasion failed miserably is a matter of history, and Kennedy was left with an embarrassing situation in the eyes of the world, especially the Russians. He didn't like it one bit and vowed to dissolve the CIA at his earliest opportunity. The Russian leader Khrushchev delighted in the fact America failed and took every opportunity to get in front of the cameras and berate America for being war mongers. He stuck out a pudgy hand in help to Cuba. It was a propaganda feeding fest and America was the main course. 

Kennedy was consequently murdered by a coupe d'état formulated by big business and aided by the CIA which was a way of salvaging their Golden Parachutes. It was a planned hit and it was successful. Many of the faces we saw in the newsreels and on TV at the time were heavily involved including LBJ who salivated at the mere mention of him becoming the next President. George Bush senior was the senior CIA officer in New Orleans where Oswald was recruited, and of course Allen Dulles, the former OSS head during world war two was in charge of the new CIA at the time.

People forget Senator Arlen Specter and the later President Ford were on the Warren committee. Arlen Specter was the person who invented the story about the Magic Bullet that supposedly went into Governor Connelly's body several times and then wound up on the stretcher where Kennedy's body was delivered to Parkland hospital later, in pristine condition without a mark on it. It still amazes me that anyone could buy that story. It astounds me to this day that the Warren Commission report was ever bought by the American public because of the omissions in it and the blatant cover ups that were swept under the rug by everybody.

After Kennedy was killed, the US began to change radically from a country where freedom was cherished above all else to a country of mass welfare and give aways. It engendered a system where the Roosevelt system of helping the poor escalated into a way of life that carried on to this day. America had the educational system, the health care system and a way of life that was envied in every country of the world. We had factories, steel mills, coal mines, the best cars in the world, and America was truly the land of plenty. Then the Vietnam war was escalated by a made up provocation of an attack on one of our naval ships, the demonstrators at home grew stronger and more brave and the protests became organized sieges on many American cities and on the campuses of many universities. That was when accountability lost its bite in America. Prior to that if you lived in a community and it was discovered you stole from a neighbor you were shunned. You were done and just about had to move away if you ever wanted to get a job or get any kind of a career started. People were accountable for their actions then. The protestors brought that to an end. It was a mindset that basically held, anyone can do anything they want to do and there are no consequences.

Kennedy was a real war hero. When his PT Boat was rammed by a Japanese Destroyer which cut the boat in half and sank it. Most of Kennedy's men made it to a small Pacific Island. Several of his men were wounded in the attack and one in particular was burned. When Kennedy decided to move to the next Island in hopes of being seen by a passing PT Boat he took one of the wounded men in his teeth and swam to the next island. He was also injured and suffered the rest of his life from the back injury he received during the sinking of his boat. He thought of his own men first. They were rescued consequently because of his actions. However, when Kennedy died, America began to die as well. It has never stopped since that day, November 22, 1963. I was a young Naval Officer and I remember it well. I also remember how it used to be and find it nearly unbelieveable that it has accelerated to such an extent as it has. If I hadn't been there I would almost challenge you it didn't happen, but it did because I experienced it first hand.

Caseyboy


----------



## 7forever

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DguBcLpWBS0&feature=related[/ame]
*I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that the film had in fact been altered to hide the fact the driver shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.

At around 1:30 he's babbling on about how the driver's left hand is at his side while holding steady at frame 312. *At the end of his verbal nonsense he advances to frame 313 where you can clearly see it extend in sync with the headshot*. *What he did was create this effect which distracts the viewer from seeing the fake white working in sync with the fake red blotch. He did this because the screen didn't change for 30 or more seconds before advancing it to 313*. *This amount of time would have revealed to at least some viewers the connection between the fake reflection and the headshot. Bob, knows the driver fired on Kennedy and this effect proves it beyond any doubt*. Bob, is a wannabe conspiracy theorist which means the driver did it, is off limits. This should teach anybody out there...do not try to use the film to disprove an obvious fact because some sleuth may come along and use it against you. *After this idiot found out I was using his stupid video to prove the film was altered he went back and enhanced the effect to better hide the fake white and fake mist causing and hiding the headshot from the front*.




*The above effect was created to hide the fake reflection and fake blood mist from working in sync *to cause and hide the heashot coming from the driver. *Watch the fake white extend in unison with the red mist between 312-313*.




312-313




*The Certified Idiot himself*.


----------



## 7forever

> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.



Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.
Click to expand...


I thought you were here to provide comedy.  You're good at it.

Everybody in the car would have been deafened by the pistol being fired inches from their mellon you stupid assed piece of shit. 

There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were here to provide comedy.  You're good at it.
> 
> Everybody in the car would have been deafened by the pistol being fired inches from their mellon you stupid assed piece of shit.
> 
> There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


You are here to provide nothing but bullshit.

Connally was deafened by the shot and so was Greer. And Connally saw Greer's gun before he pulled it down in the car you ignorant piece of shit. 

There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself, you little fuckin' twit.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were here to provide comedy.  You're good at it.
> 
> Everybody in the car would have been deafened by the pistol being fired inches from their mellon you stupid assed piece of shit.
> 
> There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/russ/m_j_russ/comp1.htm#con_j
So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly*. *I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were here to provide comedy.  You're good at it.
> 
> Everybody in the car would have been deafened by the pistol being fired inches from their mellon you stupid assed piece of shit.
> 
> There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Mr. SPECTER - Describe as best you can the types of sound of the second report, as distinguished from the first noise which you said was similar to a motorcycle backfire?

*Mr. GREER *- The second one didn't sound any different much than the first one but I kind of got, by turning around, *I don't know whether I got a little concussion of it, maybe when it hit something or not, I may have gotten a little concussion that made me think there was something different to it*. But so far as the noise is concerned, I haven't got any memory of any difference in them at all.

Greer fired the fatal shot right next to his head and this testimony confirms that clearly along with a mountain of other evidence, you little schmuck.LOL


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cervantes said:*
> Except your evidence is false.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, wrong thread. Start a new thread to discuss this topic. You will get more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that says the evidence against Greer is false without challenging the visual proof is pissing in the wind. *There is no way to challenge what is basically survelliance footage of Greer killing Kennedy*. So, people claim this delusional authority that you are spewing. People can censor the truth on forums but cannot debunk the fact that Greer clearly and obviously is and always will be jfk's real assassin.* I don't care if anyone replies. The point of my forum work is showing how delusional people can be by denying unpleasant facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were here to provide comedy.  You're good at it.
> 
> Everybody in the car would have been deafened by the pistol being fired inches from their mellon you stupid assed piece of shit.
> 
> There I gave you 15 seconds of attention; call your day a success and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

I'm not arguing with any person. I am mocking countless idiots who are denying reality. *Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in nix which contradicts Zapruder in the most important way*. This fact can only be denied or simply ignored.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> I'm not arguing with any person. I am mocking countless idiots who are denying reality. *Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in nix which contradicts Zapruder in the most important way*. This fact can only be denied or simply ignored.


YOU are a repetitive fucking ****. Your man "edited" the video to show the TRUTH????? Fuck you and your fucking editor. You fucking ***** are editing the ORIGINAL film to suit your own agenda.


----------



## 7forever

Bigtexan said:


> Seeing how we got one tainted film,,and one fuzzy film,,,all you can do (as with EVERYONE ELSE) is SPECULATE on what really happened that day....
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve repeatedly jumped up and down saying you have proved something when you absolutely have not.(because of the poor quality "evidence")
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot absolutely prove this,,,nor can I,,or ANYONE else!
> 
> 
> 
> Until the Shriver film is ever shown to the public,,we will never know.
> 
> (Yes there IS another film!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you gotta face facts,man.....Case Closed!!!!





Seeing how the Zfilm can be shown to be altered independent of the nix film, your argument is invalid. The films are NOT fuzzy or blurry but very clear in regards to Greer's arm and hand movements which are 100 percent consistent with him shooting jfk. The driver killing jfk is a fact while the grassy knoll is speculation that was in fact created by the government themselves to distract from Greer.



I have repeatedly posted video evidence and plenty of other corroborative proof which has been mostly ignored because there is no real challenge to pose against facts, only simple, childish denials. 



I did absolutely prove this and you nor anyone else can change that fact!



Sometimes you gotta face facts, man.....Case Closed!!!!


----------



## 7forever

dreamscope said:


> You have posted plenty of repeats of the same information over and over again, including a small number of witness statements which do nothing to PROVE, or even suggest, greer fired any shots. In fact, what you have posted corroborates the statements from James Files and those others, including assistant perpetrators and witnesses, whose statements confirmed that Files was where he said he was, and did what he said he did.
> 
> In short, you have only proved that Greer may possibly have been 'in on it' and the only real evidence for this is the slowing down of the motorcade.
> 
> Go check a dictionary, you're confusing proof with speculative evidence.



I have posted overwhelming evidence of Greer's guilt and Zfilm alteration without a morsel of any challenge from a single soul in one year of posting. In fact, what I have posted corroborates that Greer's arm/hand movements in Zapruder and Nix are 100 percent consistent with him shooting jfk in the right forehead with the logical and well documented right rear exit wound. In short, I have proved that Greer fired the fatal shot.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> dreamscope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have posted plenty of repeats of the same information over and over again, including a small number of witness statements which do nothing to PROVE, or even suggest, greer fired any shots. In fact, what you have posted corroborates the statements from James Files and those others, including assistant perpetrators and witnesses, whose statements confirmed that Files was where he said he was, and did what he said he did.
> 
> In short, you have only proved that Greer may possibly have been 'in on it' and the only real evidence for this is the slowing down of the motorcade.
> 
> Go check a dictionary, you're confusing proof with speculative evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted overwhelming evidence of Greer's guilt and Zfilm alteration without a morsel of any challenge from a single soul in one year of posting. In fact, what I have posted corroborates that Greer's arm/hand movements in Zapruder and Nix are 100 percent consistent with him shooting jfk in the right forehead with the logical and well documented right rear exit wound. In short, I have proved that Greer fired the fatal shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*I did NOT write this. From another poster/forum*.

Funny thing about conspiracies, and theories, is that often times the other parts of the "plan" are important parts, but made to DISTRACT from a very simple truth!

This is how it has always been, and this is the most important aspect of it all. If you confront people with the "simple" evidence (which is the driver landed fatal blow) people will reject it having been so used to such a complex conspiracy theory that no one will ever figure out!

It is Genius when you think about it, formulate a massive plan to take out JFK who was a threat to national security of the secret government. But the one thing they were counting on was the man hiding in plain sight, with the means to finish him directly. While everyone around the grassy knoll, the buildings, and even people within the car were panicking, they had no idea what was going on, greer took the final shot. It was the perfect distraction.

edit the film that proves it.


And viola you have a perfect crime

You then have conspiracy theorists and others trying to unravel the mystery of the event for decades...while one little tidbit of information, the most important, was missing.


----------



## 7forever

The HSCA said there were 4 shots and gave two scenarios based on the dpd radio analysis. *One of their scenarios had a shot coming after the fatal shot which is what the evidence suggests*.

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD 

2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD 

3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 Grassy Knoll (*MISSSED...LOL*) 

*4th shot = Z312 TSBD *

*The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's*. 

1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD 

2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD 

3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll 

4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD

*This was their way of rewarding people like Robert Groden for covering up the truth about Greer*. Groden is the pathetic slob on the right.


----------



## 7forever

*Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended *

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com 

*Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.

In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.

About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.

From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."

*In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.

*In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. *This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"

It's that simple.

*I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.

Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?

Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.

Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?

Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?

Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.

*Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy. *Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.

*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?

Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 

Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?

Mrs. HILL - No.

What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

*Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back *and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]

In point of FACT:

*Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.

Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.

And so we're left with this:

*For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.

It's that simple.

*Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy. 
__________________
Charles Drago
Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Notice that since you have owned candytrolls ass in this thread that he is coming back posting under his sockpuppet Obamerica? lol


----------



## 7forever

That's good know. What an idiot.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamscope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have posted plenty of repeats of the same information over and over again, including a small number of witness statements which do nothing to PROVE, or even suggest, greer fired any shots. In fact, what you have posted corroborates the statements from James Files and those others, including assistant perpetrators and witnesses, whose statements confirmed that Files was where he said he was, and did what he said he did.
> 
> In short, you have only proved that Greer may possibly have been 'in on it' and the only real evidence for this is the slowing down of the motorcade.
> 
> Go check a dictionary, you're confusing proof with speculative evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted overwhelming evidence of Greer's guilt and Zfilm alteration without a morsel of any challenge from a single soul in one year of posting. In fact, what I have posted corroborates that Greer's arm/hand movements in Zapruder and Nix are 100 percent consistent with him shooting jfk in the right forehead with the logical and well documented right rear exit wound. In short, I have proved that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I clearly posted enough evidence to convict 10 OJ's and you ignored every bit of it. The driver passed the gun in Zapruder with both hands off the wheel four seconds before the fatal shot. The nix film contradicts the Zfilm by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really do cross over just the way they appear to in Zapruder but at closer examination fake reflections are causing the headshot in Zapruder. The FAKE reflection you keep referring to is old news and is an invalid argument at this point because Greer's arm crosses in Nix, which explains why it looks exactly like Greer shoots jfk in Zapruder because he really did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted overwhelming evidence of Greer's guilt and Zfilm alteration without a morsel of any challenge from a single soul in one year of posting. In fact, what I have posted corroborates that Greer's arm/hand movements in Zapruder and Nix are 100 percent consistent with him shooting jfk in the right forehead with the logical and well documented right rear exit wound. In short, I have proved that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I clearly posted enough evidence to convict 10 OJ's and you ignored every bit of it. The driver passed the gun in Zapruder with both hands off the wheel four seconds before the fatal shot. The nix film contradicts the Zfilm by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really do cross over just the way they appear to in Zapruder but at closer examination fake reflections are causing the headshot in Zapruder. The FAKE reflection you keep referring to is old news and is an invalid argument at this point because Greer's arm crosses in Nix, which explains why it looks exactly like Greer shoots jfk in Zapruder because he really did.
Click to expand...


the troll agent candycorn is just doing what his handlers pay him to do,blatantly ignore evidence and toot the horn of the governments,he does that for ALL government conspiracys.hey did you get my pm i sent ya?


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly posted enough evidence to convict 10 OJ's and you ignored every bit of it. The driver passed the gun in Zapruder with both hands off the wheel four seconds before the fatal shot. The nix film contradicts the Zfilm by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really do cross over just the way they appear to in Zapruder but at closer examination fake reflections are causing the headshot in Zapruder. The FAKE reflection you keep referring to is old news and is an invalid argument at this point because Greer's arm crosses in Nix, which explains why it looks exactly like Greer shoots jfk in Zapruder because he really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the troll agent candycorn is just doing what his handlers pay him to do,blatantly ignore evidence and toot the horn of the governments,he does that for ALL government conspiracys.hey did you get my pm i sent ya?
Click to expand...


Damn you're illiterate;  did you buy your stuff from Korey?


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly posted enough evidence to convict 10 OJ's and you ignored every bit of it. The driver passed the gun in Zapruder with both hands off the wheel four seconds before the fatal shot. The nix film contradicts the Zfilm by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really do cross over just the way they appear to in Zapruder but at closer examination fake reflections are causing the headshot in Zapruder. The FAKE reflection you keep referring to is old news and is an invalid argument at this point because Greer's arm crosses in Nix, which explains why it looks exactly like Greer shoots jfk in Zapruder because he really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the troll agent candycorn is just doing what his handlers pay him to do,blatantly ignore evidence and toot the horn of the governments,he does that for ALL government conspiracys.hey did you get my pm i sent ya?
Click to expand...

Nobody talks to you, ya fucking worm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you candytroll.


----------



## 7forever

I knew last year the only battle left to fight was the truth against the red herring and the grassy knoll is the devil in sheeps clothing. *The zapruder film was altered to make it look like the fatal shot came from the right side but it came from the front *like most say but they leave out the little fact that the fence is a right side shot, totally inconsistent with a wound path necessary to cause the right rear exit. 

*The goons could make certain alterations to the film but nothing drastic, like making jfk go forward*, the direction he would have went had the shot really come from the rear. They knew early on that witnesses reported shots from the grassy knoll so they went with that type of deception for the altered film that we all see today. 

*It's obvious they did NOT want the film to appear like the shot came from the driver even though it really does look that way *if you are researching it but most people just saw it once or twice or people like *Oliver Stone used the altered film to peddle the lie that is the grassy snow job*. Make no mistake, Hollywood played a very important role in giving Americans an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission and covering up the real truth for the government, and of course making millions of $$$.

The red mist or blood spray is fake as many here have seen by seeing it form between 312-313. I've said it was painted in for two reasons. One, to prevent anyone from seeing the bullet enter jfk's right forehead and two, it gives the illusion that the right side of his head explodes. *The Nix film is crucial in solving this case but so is the Muchmore film which provides a greater angle than nix or Z at the time of the headshot*. In Muchmore, no red mist is showing and her angle is the best out of the three. Also, we see in zframe 319, the bleached gun going to the floor. Well, something similar happens in the other two films. 

*It looks like the shot came from the right side because that's what they wanted you to believe and everyone bought it hook, line and sinker*. But, it's an obvious lie that was pretty easy to expose if you were researching it like myself and of course were willing to tell the truth if you found it. *Everyone watching this close-up thinks it comes from the right side*.








*At closer examination*, by looking at slow-motion clips, *the alteration is crystal clear by viewing the fake red mist forming between frames 312-313*.




*The idiot, Bob Harris plays a very important role in exposing this all -important alteration to hide the front right entrance and Kennedy's real assassin, the driver*. The fake reflection and fake mist are working in perfect sync to cause and hide the front right entrance *but thanks to Bob, it's easy to see*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh btw candytroll, AKA Obamamerica.since you missed this before over at AWE,this is something you said to CD over there below.

this was your question to CD
How many socks are going to back you up here?

and here BELOW was my reply to you on that.


oh the irony. "rolls on floor laughing." what a hypocrite.
you sure are good for laughs agent.


----------



## 7forever

At trial, the kooks could NOT explain away the grey steak which is obviously a fake covering for Greer's forearm extention. The grey steak is 100% fake and covers Greer's forearm and elbow extention when he shoots jfk. The grey is over his shoulder first and then across when it's needed.
*OVER*.




*ACROSS WHEN IT'S NEEDED*.




*GOON SQUAD ALTERATION creates perfect view of gun when it's fired*.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> oh btw candytroll, AKA Obamamerica.since you missed this before over at AWE,this is something you said to CD over there below.
> 
> this was your question to CD
> How many socks are going to back you up here?
> 
> and here BELOW was my reply to you on that.
> 
> 
> oh the irony. "rolls on floor laughing." what a hypocrite.
> you sure are good for laughs agent.



Nobody knows what the fuck you're talking about which is a good thing because nobody gives a fuck you illiterate piece of shit.

Speaking of being full of shit... here is what you wrote earlier dickweed:

http://www.arguewitheveryone.com/september-11th/110112-indisputable-absolute-proof-9-11-inside-job-5.html#post2504036

*The Kennedy assassination by the CIA is no theory.that was what woke me up to how corrupt our government is after I saw the movie JFK.people think that just because its a movie its not true,thats bullshit because most of what happened in that movie is based on actual events that happened,and sworn testimonys,evidence and facts.I have read over a hundred books on the kennedy assassination and have been fortunate enough to have intereviewed witnesses that were there that day over the years to know that movie IS the truth.also have been to many november in dallas conferences over the years to know it is true as well.the evidence is even more overhwhelming in 9/11 that 9/11 was an inside job even more so than with the kennedy assassination.okay so you another time.*

Funny, you said the movie is true but now you say the driver killed Kennedy which is mentioned no where in the movie.  So were you lying then or lying now?  
So tell us..which of the 100 books you read (giggle) mention the driver killing Kennedy?  Zippo.  Which of the witnesses you interviewed (laughs) mentioned the driver killing Kennedy?  Zippo.  

Face it, you just tag along to whatever dickweed says "government-bad" and applaud them.  I would ask you to state something factual but I honestly believe you have no idea how to do it and would be too much of a coward to do it anyway.  Remember the noob  on the other board that sent you into hiding?  Yeah; you were his bitch.  

The fact that you base the failure you call a life on a movie says quite a bit too.


----------



## 7forever

Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within

Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST 
*Maskmaker says*:
Tyler, years ago I found a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., *Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot. 

In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST 
*Tyler Newcomb says*:
*Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks

*A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.


----------



## Obamerican

And 7forever still ignores the true troll, 9/11 Inside Job.


----------



## 7forever

sicknote said:


> The parabolic arc being the secondary exit trajectory.
> 
> *The bullet trace certainly looks to be exiting his right ear*.
> 
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkw93jfXaA[/media]
> 
> Original Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkw93jfXaA



My biggest fan/troll tells the truth and even shows the right rear protruding after the front right impact on jfk's forehead. *Sicknote and $ick3nin.vend3tta are Soupnazi from scams - report the scam here and he secretly wants me to move forward with my work*.




*FRAME 337 showing right rear exit*.


----------



## 7forever

$ick3nin.vend3tta said:


> 7forever, Why is there NO right rear bullet exit?.
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't there any brain/skull debris exiting the back of JFK's head?. (Nix gif below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me an answer?.
> 
> Kind Regards.







sicknote said:


> 7forever, Why is there NO right rear bullet exit?.
> 
> Why isn't there any brain/skull debris exiting the back of JFK's head?. (Nix gif below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me an answer?.
> 
> Kind Regards.



JFK MURDER SOLVED - watch killer in action - Page 342 - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> sicknote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parabolic arc being the secondary exit trajectory.
> 
> *The bullet trace certainly looks to be exiting his right ear*.
> 
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkw93jfXaA[/media]
> 
> Original Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkw93jfXaA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fan/troll tells the truth and even shows the right rear protruding after the front right impact on jfk's forehead. *Sicknote and $ick3nin.vend3tta are Soupnazi from scams - report the scam here and he secretly wants me to move forward with my work*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAME 337 showing right rear exit*.
Click to expand...


so those 3 guys are sockpuppets of soupnazi just like omamerica is for candycorn right? yeah that soupnazi is the biggest jfk troll,his handlers pay him to go to message boards every posting his propagnda the same way they do with candycorn on 9/11.i have seen that troll soupnazi at about three different boards posting his lies and propaganda.he is so stupid he doesnt realise he gives it away that he is an agent with the name NAZI in his user name. i love it.


----------



## 7forever

sicknote said:


> No sicknote, 7forever won't give you an answer.
> 
> Why not?.
> 
> It debunks his theory clean out of the water.
> 
> There is *NO* right rear bullet exit (which would indicate Greer).
> 
> Nix gif above.



No sicknazi, you won't give an answer.

Why not?.

It debunks your delusions clean out of the water.

*There is NO right front exit *but a right front entrance which incriminates only Greer. 

*The nix film shows Greer's left arm crossing over his shoulder and in unison his right forehead is struck with a bullet producing a clear smoke at the point of entrance, in this case over the right eye*. This is confirmed by the man getting shot in the face with the smoke and him going backwards.


----------



## 7forever

phantom said:


> *lol 7forever, the drive is not the shooter. look at the clips you posted carefully. Notice the drivers LEFT hand is on the steering wheel. HTF does he shoot kennedy with his right hand.
> 
> What you are seeing the the sun shining on the greasy hair of the passenger not a silver pistol. The sun is even shining off the greasy hair of the driver. Back then it was common for men to grease their hair. I remember my dad using Brylcreem back in the day.
> 
> And Rodin, lol, come on man, do you seriously believe Jacky killed her husband.*



*lol Phantom, the driver is the shooter, always was and always will be*. Look at the clips I posted carefully. Notice the driver's LEFT hand is passing the gun to his right hand before he turns the first time.





What you are seeing is a fake blob of white created by a 1963 goon squad.LOL *Real hair reflections do not recoil at the exact moment a president is being shot by his driver unless the driver shot that president, which Greer clearly and obviously did*. It even separates from Roy's head.LOL


----------



## 7forever

malkor said:


> you're misreading the video evidence.  bullet smoke trails emit from the barrel of the gun, not the target.  the target emits fragments of bone, brain and blood.  the fragment evidence shows the exit point, not the entrance point.  it shows an exit point consistent with a bullet that originated from jackies position.



You're misreading the video evidence and real life. Clear bullet smoke emits when it hits its target. The bullet struck jfk in the right forehead emitting smoke at that point. *Mussolini was executed with a shot to the back of the head and smoke emits from that point*. You don't know what you're talking about in the least.
*Kennedy shot from the front by the driver, William Greer*.








*A man shot in the face with smoke at entrance*.




*Mussolini shot in back of head in the mid 40's*.




CASE CLOSED


----------



## 7forever

moving finger said:


> If you look at frame 9 of that gif of mussolini it clearly shows the smoke appearing behind him as we look at it, ie the front of his head (open it in photoshop & view it full screen.
> 
> His head also jerks backwards as a recoil from the exit wound (it initially goes forward, then reappears vertically).
> 
> Exactly as Kennedy's head did when it received a bullet in the back of the head and it exited out the front.
> 
> Case closed.



If you look at the gif of mussolini it clearly shows the smoke appearing at back of his head where the bullet enters. (open it in photoshop & view it full screen. *Mussolini's head jerks forward naturally from the rear shot, the exact opposite of what Kennedy's head did when he received the shot from the front*.









case closed


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> Thats not smoke, it's brain matter.



The Mussolini and nix films mirror each other but simply show the opposite angle from where the shot/bullet came from. *Mussolini is shot from the rear with the bullet smoke emitting on the rear while Kennedy shows the smoke from the front*. And there heads and bodies go in the correct direction after the shot. *You are just pathetic and backed into a corner where you have to disagree with everything I'm saying because everything I'm saying is 100 percent dead nuts on*.
*A rear shot*.




*The frontal shot by Greer*.


----------



## 7forever

Gotti McCarran said:


> Now they won't move this to the dump or ban this guy. there is not a signle person in the war room that agreed on anything with this agent, yet the thread stays put.
> 
> *I'm guessing orders from up above*.
> 
> *I'm willing to bet that mods cannot touch this guy*.



*You are a complete lunatic*...LOL


----------



## 7forever

sicknote said:


> But there is no right front entrance, lol. That is just fantasy.
> 
> Can't you see the bullet exiting skywards, *ITS NOT EXITING THE REAR*. Don't you understand?, that debunks Greer. Debunk: No right rear exit (Greer).
> 
> Stare at the top of JFK's head in the Nix gif below. The shot EXITS skywards. (Not backwards), the bullet doesn't exit the rear of his head. IF THE BULLET EXITED THE REAR OF THE HEAD, IT WOULD MEAN GREER or a shot fired from a frontal position.
> 
> The bullet DOESN'T exit the rear. The bullet EXITS skywards. Nix gif below proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you see the bullet. It's right there in front of your eyes. EXITING SKYWARDS, NOT REAR WARDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fact: GREER COULDN'T HAVE PRODUCED THAT BULLET TRAJECTORY FROM HIS POSITION.
> 
> The fatal bullet is right there, fired into the sky.
> 
> Both images in this post don't contradict the bullet exit.



*But there is no right front exit, lol. That's just fantasy*.

You do see the bullet entering the right front and slamming him backwards. IT'S ENTERING THE RIGHT FRONT. You do understand, that debunks everything besides Greer. 

Stare at the top of JFK's head in the Nix gif below. *It enters the right front and knocks him violently backward. (Not forward), *the bullet does enter the rigth front. *THE BULLET EXITED THE REAR OF THE HEAD, IT MEANS GREER fired from a frontal position, which he clearly did*.

*The bullet does enter the right front. Nix gif below proves it*.









*You can see greer turn and shoot jfk in the right forehead. It's right there in front of your eyes*. 

Big fact: GREER did PRODUCE THE FRONT TO BACK WOUND PATH FROM HIS POSITION.


----------



## 7forever

dreamscope said:


> The Greer theory is deliberate dis-information because:
> 
> -The 'Greer did it' theory was first introduced to the world by William Cooper, a former US naval intelligence officer *who was trained in photographic alteration and editing.*
> 
> -Cooper rather oddly claimed beforehand that his never-seen-before footage was 'crystal clear'. What he showed was an edited version of the Zapruder film, which when it comes to detail is about as clear as mud
> 
> Even if it isn't disinfo, he couldn't have done it because:
> 
> -At no point does anything resembling a gun appear in any of Greer's hands
> 
> -Neither of Greer's hands are seen to be in a position to have fired the fatal shot
> 
> Most importantly:
> 
> -*At the moment of the fatal shot, Mrs. Connelly is leaning across towards her husband, thus blocking Greer's line of sight to JFK*



-Greer firing the fatal shot is an obvious untold truth which is now being told. 

-The 'Greer did it' truth has been given beyond any doubt in the last year and a half and continues to be unchallenged by anyone even remotely. 

-For two full seconds we can see Greer passing a covered object between frames 242-278 and that object is the gun which Greer used to shoot jfk at point blank range.

-Both of Greer's hands are off the wheel at frame 241 right before his left hand passes the gun to his right.
Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*FRAME 241 showing both hands close together right before he passes gun*.




*Greer passes gun and frame 258 showing covered gun by driver's door*.









Most importantly: Greer killed Kennedy and that has been proven beyond any and all doubt.


----------



## 7forever

Quote:

Originally Posted by 7forever  

If I am wrong then why post anything? *Greer passes the gun which is clear and his left arm crosses in Nix*. Those two facts prove his guilt beyond any doubt. You are board trolling because your obsession is controlling you. It's like an addiction. The same could be said for me but at least I'm obsessed with exposing a very, very obvious truth.


*But this is the whole point: Greer's arm crosses*, but you can't see his hand. The gun is certainly not clear, only you choose to say it is because you want a gun there because it fits your theory. This is what makes your 'facts' pure speculation.

Your so called 'obvious truth' is nothing of the sort; I see you resort to personal attacks again for the thrid post in a row? That says it all about your argument. YOU are the troll here, and I have no qualms in showing you up for what you are, disrupting this thread with your constant spamming and false claims of proof.

*Greer's arm crossing in Nix is proof the government altered those movements in Zapruder*. That fact all by itself proves the illusion that Greer did *NOT* shoot Kennedy is just that, an illusion. *He clearly shoots jfk from the driver's seat and even without all my work, a good prosecutor could have convicted Greer with just the Zapruder film*.
*
The disinfo tactic this Nazi **** is using is as follows: Admit the fact but not the conclusion of what that fact helps conclude. Showing Greer's arm cross in Nix is the best piece of Kennedy research in the history of this case*. No doubt whatsover. It makes the best defense for Greer NOT shooting jfk *invalid*. *Since it looks exactly like Greer shoots Kennedy in Zapruder, if his left arm really does cross then Greer shot Kennedy*.
25 Tactics for Truth Suppression Tactics used by disinformation agents stooges for the elite |

Notice the timing of the headshot in Zapruder and Nix films. *The fake reflection extends in unison with the headshot while Greer's arm crosses his shoulder in unison with the headshot in Nix*.












William Greer assassinated JFK on 11-22-1963


----------



## 7forever

*19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs*. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule. Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, *claim the material irrelevant and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by *(it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.

I cannot show what type of handgun Greer used because the alteration covered the gun with white and grey but it's in Zapruder before and after the shot. *This would be like a judge requiring a video tape of the killer, killing their victim even though there's tons of dna evidence against them. It's message board horseshit*.

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*FRAME 241 showing both hands close together right before he passes gun*.




*Greer passes gun and frame 258 showing covered gun by driver's door*.









*The altered gun is visible before, during and after the shot.
318 is the fake reflection and 319 is the gun bleached in white*.




*COMING UP FROM FLOOR, BACKWARDS*.




*They could NOT edit out the gun so they covered it with white and grey*. The driver killing Kennedy was always THE TRUTH but was universally ignored and covered-up.




case closed


----------



## 7forever

*The back of jfk's head opens up after 312 but before 313.*


----------



## 7forever

*Everyone can see, even the Kennedy Kooks that Greer's left arm is swiftly jerking over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. CASE CLOSED, with no challenge from any lone nutter or ct'er like Groden and Marrs.


----------



## 7forever

RaininThrees said:
			
		

> This is some impressive dedication to a topic no one really cares about.



According to the cable networks there were 1000 books published on jfk. Alot of people cared and still care about this case. They just don't want the obvious truth about Greer to come out but it has, even if only in a small way.


----------



## 7forever

It's hard to imagine a better comparable to the Kennedy forehead shot. *You can see the bullet smoke when it strikes his face which is mirrored by the nix gif showing the bullet strike his right forehead *consistent with my work placing the entrance over the right eye and logically exiting the right rear, supported by 40 witnesses including Greer and Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## 7forever

*You can literally see skull detaching from his rear skull*. Also, notice as his goes back you can see the white lane through the back of his head.LOL


----------



## 7forever

SFC Ollie said:


> I doubt we will ever know the complete story. However, it wasn't the driver.



I doubt we will ever know the complete story. *However, the driver fired the fatal shot*.


----------



## 7forever

Kellerman moved his head forward, backward and forward again in the space of 1 second (frames 296-314) in an attempt to block the gun's view from the north side of elm street and after to look like he's ducking bullets. Watch him look to his left towards Greer's chest. *He was following the movement of the gun and Greer's arm. When Greer turned the second time, the gun was near his right collarbone, so all he did was push it up, over and shoot jfk directly in the forehead*. Kellerman even throws his hand up to signal, it's time to shoot jfk. *That is how ridiculously obvious it is. Minor things like that are normally ignored or written off as anomalies*. 





*Watch the fake reflection recoil and separate from Roy's head*.


----------



## 7forever

With this old copy you can see the cartoon gun, arm and hand form perfectly before the fake reflection jolts backward in perfect unison with the headshot.


----------



## 7forever

Stone2065 said:


> I don't have the video editing skills that you folks do, however, I do have an understanding of video, and 1963 Lincolns. I think I finally see what you think is an arm of the driver, and no, sorry, it's the upper part of the driver's door. Plus, the top of the passenger's head, with the grease, is of course going to move some... there was a high powered rifle shot just shot in his general direction, and just as a final thought, you do understand that this film, even when new, was approximately 7.5mp resolution for still pictures, right? Not counting "Z's" movement during the shooting? Plus the low frame rate doesn't help matters at all.
> 
> Not trying to sound trollish, just saying is all. No offense to anyone.



*Greer's left arm crosses over in the nix film which completely destroys any hope that this idiotic cover-up could continue on indefinitely*. The arm is fake in Zapruder because it crosses in nix and muchmore. 




*Advance to 1:09 and see for yourself where this gif came from*.
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video


----------



## 7forever

Rafael Dutra said:


> why don't you just give up?
> 
> as someone said, 99% of ppl here still don't believe this.
> 
> sorry for the things i said, i get nervous easily
> 
> but dude, that's enough, you had your time, you did your job, now it's about us to believe or not
> 
> no more.



You joined 13 days ago and you're asking me to leave.LOL You are off your fucking rocker...


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*Greer passes the gun starting at frame 242 with both his hands off the wheel at frame 241. The last frame you see the fitted gun is 278 and then the film pans upward with zero evidence his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. We know it didn't because he killed Kennedy and his left arm crosses his right shoulder in nix proving that as factual. The hand popping off the wheel at 304 is 100 percent fake and that you are denying. *So, instead of admitting that Greer killed jfk you are gonna leave? Why not just admit this obvious fact?* You are simply stating the same old denials that are now totally invalid. The only thing you can do is continue denying reality or admit that Greer killed Kennedy and the zfilm was heavily altered to hide that fact.

*Frame 241 shows both hands off the wheel just before he passes gun.*.




*Greer passes the gun to his left hand*.




*Greer passes gun; his left hand goes missing because they panned upward during the frames which Greer transferred the gun from the lower position to near his shoulder before he turned the second time to shoot jfk*.




*The gun in Greer's hand was near his right collarbone when he turned to shoot kennedy. He simply pushed it up, over and shot jfk in the right forehead *with the bullet logically exiting the right rear, totally consistent with the evidence and correct wound path.


----------



## 7forever

sylph said:


> Not actually against your theory but at least give us a motive for each person in the car to make it more interesting.....
> 
> Jackie would have wanted him dead for publically humiliating him with his tarts....
> the others...paid off perhaps?
> 
> Then there's the mafia, the CIA and everyone else that wanted him dead....so not much of a conspiracy.
> 
> *But if it was done openly in public like this, my point is, surely it would have been a spur of the moment murder...because otherwise it is the most ridiculous assassination idea ever.....in an open top car*, get the passenger to kill him and the rest of us say it was a shooter in the hills.....but what about the crowds that will see it?
> 
> So yes, I get what you are saying, you think it was someone in the car...I get that. But why? What motive? And was it spur of the moment or deliberately planned?
> Even if you don't know - just give me your theory, that's all I was asking...



Jackie wasn't look at him, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. *They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up. Just imagine the governor of TX going against the media and government in the 60's. A complete joke*. Of course it was ridiculous and that's the very reason why millions of americans should know about it. So, they can laugh at how retarded government can really be when their arrogance allows such an epic blunder.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me.
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video

Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing over. 

I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.








*THE FAKE GREY STREAK covered Greer's arm movement in the zfilm and the nix film proves that alteration beyond any doubt. Case Closed, finally*. This old copy shows the fake reflection recoiling and pushing back in unison with the headshot very clearly.




*The driver killed Kennedy and the Nix film provides conclusive proof to this inevitable truth*.


----------



## 7forever

Bulthompsn said:


> I stand by my initial research as to the major upper level players.
> 
> *The inside the car shot in my opinion if accurate does not preclude an accidental discharge of the firearm*.
> 
> I do not have instant recall at the moment but I  seem to remember some vague accusations regarding the upper level people subbing inexperienced guys on the detail.
> 
> The shots from behind are a given. Also other shots in the plaza. The truth is always stranger than fiction.
> 
> In this scenario they had a  "hit" in the back from long range. They had a hit from the front still. Also potentially from the front hitting the Governor. Both he and his wife swore until they day they died that shots came from the front.  In the crossfire it would be understandable if the agent driving freaks out and pulls a revolver and attempts a shot to the rear. Ask yourself what would you do if you were in that drivers seat with a weapon at the ready?
> 
> Whether intentional or unintentional this scenario is supported by the actions afterward whereby the car is "wiped".  *If an agent was involved they HAD to cover that up immediately. I should clarify each participant AFTER the fact has no need to be "in on" the murder at all to cover up after the fact with zeal and complicity*.  Prevention of an open revolution, prevention of WWIII,  general career  CYA  are all the potential unintended consequences if  the truth gets out.



*Greer shooting Kennedy by accident is a patently absurd theory but really is the only defense if Greer ever took the stand*. He would admit to shooting jfk by accident in the commission of shooting back at the assassins and that explains why he lied about even seeing Kennedy let alone saying he turned only once. He died in 85. The buffoon's on the right.


----------



## 7forever

yabaw said:


> Kennedy's head jerks forwards as he's hit with that fatal shot, the flap in his head breaks forwards and the pink mist moves back to front. He was shot from the rear. Your gif backs that up.



*Kennedy was shot from the front because the driver shot Kennedy. That has been proven beyond any doubt without even a minute challenge in 14 months of posting this no-brainer*. Your post is ignorant, asinine and just plain childish.

*At the point of impact, clear smoke emits as it does on jfk's forehead, the bank robber's face, and the man shot in the back of the head*. Kennedy's head simply absorbs the impact and he's logically slammed backward.




*Smoke comes off face*.




*Smoke at back of head*.


----------



## 7forever

yabaw said:


> So you cant explain it is the answer you're giving then?
> 
> *You can't explain how JFK's head defy's physics by lurching forwards when the bullet impact hits*. Instead you put your fingers in your ears, stamp your feet and act like a child. Name calling and using insults rather than debating the theories are how you want to go about things.



*You can't explain how JFK's head 'could' defy physics by lurching forward when the bullet impact hits, then stops and changes direction, violently backwards.LOL You can't explain it because it's not possible and has never happened. Instead you put your fingers in your ears, stamp your feet and act like a child*. Show us one headshot that shows what you are lying about. Goes forward, stops, then violently backward. You are a pathetic troll with nothing but bullshit. This man's head and body go forward from the shot to the back of the head. If jfk had been shot from the rear he would have went forward. *These stupid posts of yours make you an idiot...Congrats*.


----------



## SVA

Are these posts meant to be serious?  Do you really believe that Secret Service Greer shot and killed Kennedy while simultaneously driving the limousine?  When I determine you are being serious I will respond further.


----------



## whitehall

There is nothing the fools in the so-called "intelligence" and federal law enforcement like more than conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination because it deflects attention from their gross and borderline criminal negligence. Oswald was a traitor. He renounced his citizenship and defected to Russia. Why was he allowed back into the US with his bride who was the daughter of a KGB officer in the middle of the Cold War? Because the intelligence network thought they could use Oswald as a double agent while Oswald was using them. Oswald killed JFK and everyone knows it. The Grassy Knoll is just eyewash.


----------



## candycorn

SVA said:


> Are these posts meant to be serious?  Do you really believe that Secret Service Greer shot and killed Kennedy while simultaneously driving the limousine?  When I determine you are being serious I will respond further.



He's responding to his own blog...here...if I knew where he lived, I'd send some guys over to his house with a padded truck.  He's in need of serious help.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SVA said:


> Are these posts meant to be serious?  Do you really believe that Secret Service Greer shot and killed Kennedy while simultaneously driving the limousine?  When I determine you are being serious I will respond further.



obviously you havent looked at the evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> There is nothing the fools in the so-called "intelligence" and federal law enforcement like more than conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination because it deflects attention from their gross and borderline criminal negligence. Oswald was a traitor. He renounced his citizenship and defected to Russia. Why was he allowed back into the US with his bride who was the daughter of a KGB officer in the middle of the Cold War? Because the intelligence network thought they could use Oswald as a double agent while Oswald was using them. Oswald killed JFK and everyone knows it. The Grassy Knoll is just eyewash.



as usual,you have nothing but insane ramblings to post and prove as usual,what a brainwashed dumbfuck you are.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> Do you feel that even a .45 caliber pistol, even at close range, would be capable of causing the head wound suffered by JFK?
> 
> You posted several witnesses before who claimed to have seen a gun in the car (including a rifle) or who claimed that the sound of the shots seemed to have come from the car, or who thought they saw 'firecrackers' going off in the car.  Did anyone claim to have seen the driver shoot JFK?



Yes, everyone whose seen the nix film close-up has seen Greer kill jfk. *The damage is exaggerated in Zapruder. The red blotch is fake on the right side*. *The back of his head opens up at the moment of front right impact*.








*The rear skull detaches between 313-314*.


----------



## 7forever

trueblue said:


> I'm going to put on my serious moderator hat now;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever, until you came along, I actually gave some credit to the *Greer *theory. You have certainly proven to me,at least, that *it's just another distraction*.



The truth about the driver killing Kennedy *is a distraction for idiotic theories like Jackie and the only real conspiracy theory, the grassy knoll*.


----------



## chikenwing

Gilbert Godfry,or Jimmy Hoffa nobody knows for sure.


----------



## brokenarrow

SVA said:


> Are these posts meant to be serious? Do you really believe that Secret Service Greer shot and killed Kennedy while simultaneously driving the limousine? When I determine you are being serious I will respond further.


 
How he operated the bolt of the Mannlicher Carcano rifle must have been a real trick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

brokenarrow said:


> SVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these posts meant to be serious? Do you really believe that Secret Service Greer shot and killed Kennedy while simultaneously driving the limousine? When I determine you are being serious I will respond further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How he operated the bolt of the Mannlicher Carcano rifle must have been a real trick.
Click to expand...


especially since the rifle was discovered to be a piece of crap with the scope badly misalined and investigaters found the tree which has been trimmed since,was blocking the view and no expert marksmen have been able to duplicate the feat . the photos taken back then prove it as well.


----------



## 7forever

*There is zero evidence of any exit on the right side or front*. There is no evidence which holds up to scrutiny that supports a right side entrance because it would've exited the left side not right rear. The grassy knoll is a clever red herring that was easily debunked by simple geometry. *The rear skull opens up at the moment of front right impact*.

*This is just before 313. The top and bottom of the skull is distinguishable with the hole in between*. 




*FRAME 313 is more difficult to decipher the top of the skull but the same thing appears and the zoom makes it clear. There appears to be a tail at the bottom break in the skull, which confuses things without the zoom*.


----------



## 7forever

The old copies of Zapruder always show incriminating evidence of the rear exit and film alteration more clearly. 
*Frame 312 shows no fake red mist and his head intact*. Frame 313 shows the rear gape clearly in this copy without any confusion. *The eye can easily distinguish the top and bottom skull and the hole in between*.


----------



## 7forever

Riddler said:
			
		

> 7Forever could be some NSA computer program that's not working very effectively.
> 
> that's the only thing that makes sense to me.
> 
> it won't stop.



Riddler could be some NSA computer program that's not working very effectively. 

that's the only thing that makes sense to me. 

he won't stop posting nonsense.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> *I have told you about tail splash, where brain matter and blood are forced out the entrance, also due from the increased press.*



*If there was any tail splash at the point of entrance, (which there was NOT) it's in the right front at the exact moment the right rear skull gapes open*. You've been debunked with your own idiotic nonsense about nothing that proves Greer shot JFK.LOL





*The right rear is gaped open with the fake mist at right front*.




*This is why there will never be an opposition because anyone will look stupid even trying anything besides ignoring the pink elephant in the room*.


----------



## 7forever

I wanted let everyone here know that I am not an arrogant or know it all person. I became obsessed with Zapruder in 7-09 and my work kept uprooting more evidence that Greer shot Kennedy. *The cover-up is that Hollywood and hundreds of authors covered the truth by promoting the grassy knoll to the american public* when the obvious assassin was right there in jfk's limo. *They simply ignored the truth and promoted the government created theory which was an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission*.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi said:


> Actually the rear of his skull does not detach in this gif duh.



*Actually the rear of his skull does gape open and detach in this gif, duh*.








*FRAME 313 SHOWING PERFECT REAR GAPE*.


----------



## 7forever

consciousness said:


> How many times was he shot ? 4/5 ?
> I still maintain he was shot by snipers hiding in buildings.



Jfk was shot at least twice. The first time in throat at 225 and the fatal shot by Greer five seconds later. He may have been shot in back too but it's questionable and honestly not really relevant because the shot by Greer has been proven.


----------



## 7forever

dutchie said:
			
		

> *Well, I must admit you presented some compelling evidence, 7forever*. However, we would like to know you a bit better, so feel free to post anywhere about anything. Or start your thread in the "Tell us more about yourself" forum..



It's about time a forum owner agreed with the evidence against Greer. *Even though posters on forums don't represent the masses, my relentless posting of this irrefutable truth is finally paying off*.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oswald shot him from the 6th floor. End of story.


----------



## ginscpy

skookerasbil said:


> Oswald shot him from the 6th floor. End of story.



That was obvious by the end of Saturday. 

A slam-dunk case.


----------



## ginscpy

No freaking comparison.

I was in a 4th grade classroom on Nov 22, 1963 when I heard that Kennedy had been shot.

Was on a computer on Sept 11, 2001 when i heard about 9/11


----------



## ginscpy

An absurd comparison 

JFK assn was BIGGER THAN PEARL HARBOR


----------



## ginscpy

Tell it to your face:  no freakingcomparison between the Kennedy assn and 9/11.

Former  ten times bigger on the nationaql psycheandmyself persoannly.


----------



## 7forever

anthonyml said:


> paying off how ?? getting people to listen on this forum won't change shit.
> i hate it when people on here start spouting their opinion like its fact  the truth is its conspiracy "theory" and its just that theory, if it were conspiracy fact the world would be a different place



Conspiracy theory is a perjorative term in american culture. *The driver killing Kennedy is now a proven fact because the Zapruder film has been proven altered by showing Greer's left arm cross in Nix and Muchmore*. The grassy knoll was the FAKE theory in this case created by the government as an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the WC. *You are repeating nonsense and would never in a million years debate this in any public forum*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald shot him from the 6th floor. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was obvious by the end of Saturday.
> 
> A slam-dunk case.
Click to expand...


you both are brainwashed idiots afraid of the truth and agent Candyfag loves you for being that way.thats the only slam dunk case here.


----------



## 7forever

size_of_light said:


> *You've solved it many times over, my friend, and I commend you again on your excellent work*.
> 
> Amazingly and sadly, the FACT that the assassin is IN PLAIN SIGHT the whole time is the VERY REASON why the VAST MAJORITY of people will always refuse to believe their own eyes and WILLFULLY stay blind to the reality.



Great post! I don't think the average person will deny this at all because they have no stake in covering their eyes. It's message boards we're talking about here. *Alot of folks decided to drink the kool-aid when researchers ganged up on Bill Cooper, but it was in fact Fred Newcomb and Perry Adams who first wrote about Greer in the 70's*. Their research started in 1968.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> anthonyml said:
> 
> 
> 
> paying off how ?? getting people to listen on this forum won't change shit.
> i hate it when people on here start spouting their opinion like its fact  the truth is its conspiracy "theory" and its just that theory, if it were conspiracy fact the world would be a different place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theory is a perjorative term in american culture. *The driver killing Kennedy is now a proven fact because the Zapruder film has been proven altered by showing Greer's left arm cross in Nix and Muchmore*. The grassy knoll was the FAKE theory in this case created by the government as an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the WC. *You are repeating nonsense and would never in a million years debate this in any public forum*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> size_of_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You've solved it many times over, my friend, and I commend you again on your excellent work*.
> 
> Amazingly and sadly, the FACT that the assassin is IN PLAIN SIGHT the whole time is the VERY REASON why the VAST MAJORITY of people will always refuse to believe their own eyes and WILLFULLY stay blind to the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post! I don't think the average person will deny this at all because they have no stake in covering their eyes. It's message boards we're talking about here. *Alot of folks decided to drink the kool-aid when researchers ganged up on Bill Cooper, but it was in fact Fred Newcomb and Perry Adams who first wrote about Greer in the 70's*. Their research started in 1968.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Juristic Person said:


> Any inbecile can start a forum. It doesn't matter who agrees with you. If you said the sky is red, you would be wrong no matter how many people you can convice that you are right. It just makes you all wrong.
> 
> "Dutchie" isn't saying he agrees with your position. He said you presented some compelling evidence. I don't think you have. Greer didn't kill Kennedy. He wasn't holding a gun. You haven't presented any evidence to suggest otherwise.
> 
> You don't have irrefutable truth....what you do have is an irrefutable flaw in your argument.



Anyone can start a forum. It doesn't matter who disagrees with the proof against Greer. If you said the sky is red on a sunny day you would be wrong and no matter how many you say it's red, it will always be blue. 

"Dutchie" is saying he agrees with the evidence against Greer. He said I presented some compelling evidence which is true. You know I have. Greer did kill Kennedy. He was holding a gun. You have posed no challenge to the mountains of the evidence to suggest otherwise.

I've unearthed an irrefutable truth that was waiting to be discovered....all you have is the refusal to accept this obvious truth but know it's true. YOU ARE DENYING REALITY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you candyfag,congrats.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you candyfag,congrats.


Wow, you are still the little shit stain.


----------



## 7forever

*You can see the alteration close it up real quick and it shows itself again in the frames around 335*.








*Frame 337 which shows Jackie's freak out when she sees the hole*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you candyfag,congrats.



make that THREE farts from you candyfag.


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from you candyfag,congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are still the little shit stain.
Click to expand...


Whats really funny is that for 2 years; that cocksucker never mentioned the word "Greer" at all swearing that it was 2 guys from the CIA who confessed to the murder.  Now some doofus who responds to his personal blog on THIS FORUM mentions Greer and rimjob is giving his customary Lewinsky; just like he used to do to Sword of Perjury and Oldman.  

Slop it up there Monica.  In the meantime; eat shit and die; as always.


----------



## 7forever

I've bumped so many Martin Timothy threads. It's been an honor to prove such an obvious untold truth in american history. It's been a crazy and vicious ride but well worth it.
10 thousand views for the win.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> I thouht you said it was fake!



*I used your tail splash theory to prove the shot entered the right front. Something similar happens in muchmore but it's not red*, so I don't know but it doesn't make any difference either way. The bullet entered the right front and exited the right rear. What I did was debunk the right side and place the entrance in the correct location.

*The area similar to Zapruder is circled. The clear smoke is above and in front. No break in the rear skull here but there is in Zapruder*.





*The exaggerated mist with his head still down and the clear gape on right rear*.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Christ, I can't believe I missed this stupid thread.

Fuckin' CT's are nuts...............Absolutely fuckin' nuts.

Wonder how many of these fools are Ron Paulettes?


----------



## 7forever

BatemanTX said:


> right on, and thank u for not taking the "easy way out" and instantly bashing someone who doesnt agree with u ALA "Hollywood Nicky."  im not saying ur right or im wrong, etc. i didnt read through every page/post in this thread, ergo, im always open to new evidence or peoples theories.  i try to always keep an open mind, but all i saw was the video and someone saying "the driver did it."  in which i look but dont see what they were trying to establish.  anyways, so please give me ur take on what happened with JFK/ur theory so i can look at all the facts/ur thoughts and draw my own conclusion, thx.
> 
> -cheers



At least you're not an asshole. Good for you. Here is the basic and irrefutable proof that Greer was the assassin who fired the fatal headshot. Everything I will post would have to be challenged directly in a court or real life debate. No asking stupid questions but challenging and dealing with evidence that is visually factual.

What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.




*The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.




Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.

Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. 





The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.

*NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL 





*If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*. 

My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


----------



## whitehall

I guess the Warren commission was a success after all. The commission wasn't intended to find the truth and uncover corruption and negligence. It was intended to deflect attention from the people involved. While conspiracy theorists have been hopping from one foot to the other for the last 45 years worrying about the "grassy knoll", the gross negligence and corruption remains in the background. Why did the CIA allow Oswald back in the Country with a new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer after he defected to Russia and renounced his citizenship? Was Oswald a CIA informant? Did the federal government hire Jack Ruby to kill Oswald so he couldn't talk? Those are the real issues not phantoms on the grassy knoll.


----------



## 7forever

RoboTimbo said:


> You either didn't view that video at all or you didn't understand it.  Which?



You either didn't view that video at all or you covered your eyes. Which is it? I've been mocking denialists hardcore for around a year now. *Do a google search and you'll see what a truth this powerful brings out in people. That is, the people who deny it and the sleuth who slayed it*.


----------



## brokenarrow

7forever said:


> [
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


 
And all the passengers in the limo were too busy picking their noses to see the driver making such an obvious move and, of course, these people were all too deaf to hear a gun go off a few feet from their ears.


----------



## Wicked Jester

7forever said:


> BatemanTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> right on, and thank u for not taking the "easy way out" and instantly bashing someone who doesnt agree with u ALA "Hollywood Nicky."  im not saying ur right or im wrong, etc. i didnt read through every page/post in this thread, ergo, im always open to new evidence or peoples theories.  i try to always keep an open mind, but all i saw was the video and someone saying "the driver did it."  in which i look but dont see what they were trying to establish.  anyways, so please give me ur take on what happened with JFK/ur theory so i can look at all the facts/ur thoughts and draw my own conclusion, thx.
> 
> -cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're not an asshole. Good for you. Here is the basic and irrefutable proof that Greer was the assassin who fired the fatal headshot. Everything I will post would have to be challenged directly in a court or real life debate. No asking stupid questions but challenging and dealing with evidence that is visually factual.
> 
> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.
Click to expand...

Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.

What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.

You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.

Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.


----------



## 7forever

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BatemanTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> right on, and thank u for not taking the "easy way out" and instantly bashing someone who doesnt agree with u ALA "Hollywood Nicky."  im not saying ur right or im wrong, etc. i didnt read through every page/post in this thread, ergo, im always open to new evidence or peoples theories.  i try to always keep an open mind, but all i saw was the video and someone saying "the driver did it."  in which i look but dont see what they were trying to establish.  anyways, so please give me ur take on what happened with JFK/ur theory so i can look at all the facts/ur thoughts and draw my own conclusion, thx.
> 
> -cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're not an asshole. Good for you. Here is the basic and irrefutable proof that Greer was the assassin who fired the fatal headshot. Everything I will post would have to be challenged directly in a court or real life debate. No asking stupid questions but challenging and dealing with evidence that is visually factual.
> 
> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
Click to expand...


As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.

What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.

You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.

Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.


----------



## Wicked Jester

7forever said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're not an asshole. Good for you. Here is the basic and irrefutable proof that Greer was the assassin who fired the fatal headshot. Everything I will post would have to be challenged directly in a court or real life debate. No asking stupid questions but challenging and dealing with evidence that is visually factual.
> 
> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.....Never does he pass anything from his left to right hand.......He glances back quickly towrds Connelly when he hears his distress. The impact to Kennedy's head occurs, and he turns back towards the front and guns it to the freeway......What you are interpreting as his arm crossing his shoulder is nothing more than the sun reflecting off the top inside door panel as he turns his body..........Notice that there is no puff of smoke anywhere near Greer, or anywhere in the front cockpit.....Nobody in the car reacts to a gunshot from inside the car.......No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....Not one has stated it.

You people need to get a fuckin' life.

Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.


----------



## candycorn

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.....Never does he pass anything from his left to right hand.......He glances back quickly towrds Connelly when he hears his distress. The impact to Kennedy's head occurs, and he turns back towards the front and guns it to the freeway......What you are interpreting as his arm crossing his shoulder is nothing more than the sun reflecting off the top inside door panel as he turns his body..........Notice that there is no puff of smoke anywhere near Greer, or anywhere in the front cockpit.....Nobody in the car reacts to a gunshot from inside the car.......No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....Not one has stated it.
> 
> You people need to get a fuckin' life.
> 
> Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.
Click to expand...


And nobody was deafened by the large caliber weapon being fired inches from their ears...but hey, thats a fact and it has no place in a discussion with that shitbrains.


----------



## Wicked Jester

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.....Never does he pass anything from his left to right hand.......He glances back quickly towrds Connelly when he hears his distress. The impact to Kennedy's head occurs, and he turns back towards the front and guns it to the freeway......What you are interpreting as his arm crossing his shoulder is nothing more than the sun reflecting off the top inside door panel as he turns his body..........Notice that there is no puff of smoke anywhere near Greer, or anywhere in the front cockpit.....Nobody in the car reacts to a gunshot from inside the car.......No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....Not one has stated it.
> 
> You people need to get a fuckin' life.
> 
> Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nobody was deafened by the large caliber weapon being fired inches from their ears...but hey, thats a fact and it has no place in a discussion with that shitbrains.
Click to expand...

And the damage to Kennedys head would have had to have been a large caliber weapon.

Is he a 9/11 twoofer also?


----------



## candycorn

Wicked Jester said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.....Never does he pass anything from his left to right hand.......He glances back quickly towrds Connelly when he hears his distress. The impact to Kennedy's head occurs, and he turns back towards the front and guns it to the freeway......What you are interpreting as his arm crossing his shoulder is nothing more than the sun reflecting off the top inside door panel as he turns his body..........Notice that there is no puff of smoke anywhere near Greer, or anywhere in the front cockpit.....Nobody in the car reacts to a gunshot from inside the car.......No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....Not one has stated it.
> 
> You people need to get a fuckin' life.
> 
> Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody was deafened by the large caliber weapon being fired inches from their ears...but hey, thats a fact and it has no place in a discussion with that shitbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the damage to Kennedys head would have had to have been a large caliber weapon.
> 
> Is he a 9/11 twoofer also?
Click to expand...


The jury is out.


----------



## Wicked Jester

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody was deafened by the large caliber weapon being fired inches from their ears...but hey, thats a fact and it has no place in a discussion with that shitbrains.
> 
> 
> 
> And the damage to Kennedys head would have had to have been a large caliber weapon.
> 
> Is he a 9/11 twoofer also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury is out.
Click to expand...

OK.......I guess we should throw up a picture of a big yellow corn encrusted turd, and if he starts telling us they are actually green peas planted into said turd by George Bush we'll know.


----------



## candycorn

Wicked Jester said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the damage to Kennedys head would have had to have been a large caliber weapon.
> 
> Is he a 9/11 twoofer also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.......I guess we should throw up a picture of a big yellow corn encrusted turd, and if he starts telling us they are actually green peas planted into said turd by George Bush we'll know.
Click to expand...


I really think his only goal is to post as many shocking images as possible  and try to get a reaction.  Most of his posts are answers to blog posts.

Let me say that again...he has a blog and he answers the questions on this forum. 

I think there is a strong stench of mental illness outside of the subject matter.


----------



## idb

It was me


----------



## Ringel05

What the grassy knoll looks like today.


----------



## idb

Ringel05 said:


> What the grassy knoll looks like today.



That's a monumental change!


----------



## brokenarrow

Grassy Knoll During The 60's​ 


 
If only Kennedy knew he was driving down a gun range!​


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.....Never does he pass anything from his left to right hand.......He glances back quickly towrds Connelly when he hears his distress. The impact to Kennedy's head occurs, and he turns back towards the front and guns it to the freeway......What you are interpreting as his arm crossing his shoulder is nothing more than the sun reflecting off the top inside door panel as he turns his body..........Notice that there is no puff of smoke anywhere near Greer, or anywhere in the front cockpit.....Nobody in the car reacts to a gunshot from inside the car.......No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....Not one has stated it.
> 
> You people need to get a fuckin' life.
> 
> Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And nobody was deafened by the large caliber weapon being fired inches from their ears...but hey, thats a fact and it has no place in a discussion with that shitbrains*.
Click to expand...


You are such a dumb troll that this question has been asked and answered at least three times. Here it is again for you, candy ass.

So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is out.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.......I guess we should throw up a picture of a big yellow corn encrusted turd, and if he starts telling us they are actually green peas planted into said turd by George Bush we'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really think his only goal is to post as many shocking images as possible  and try to get a reaction.  Most of his posts are answers to blog posts.
> 
> Let me say that again...he has a blog and he answers the questions on this forum.
> 
> I think there is a strong stench of mental illness outside of the subject matter.
Click to expand...


I really think your only goal is to be a half assed troll who posts some of the most inane bullshit I've seen since posting the truth on Greer.

Let me say this again...I have a blog that has overwhelming proof of Greer's guilt.


----------



## 7forever

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
Click to expand...


You are an easily proven liar but that doesn't surprise at all. You have nothing but lies in the face of irrefutable proof.

Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
*Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from? 
Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say from right there in the car. Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*. 
Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.


----------



## 7forever

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
> 
> You people need to get a fuckin' life.
> 
> Are you one of the 9/11 loons also?......Serious question.
Click to expand...


You are an easily proven liar but that doesn't surprise at all. You have nothing but lies in the face of irrefutable proof.

THIS IS MOST LIKELY THE CLOSEST EYEWITNESS ACCOUNT PLACING THE GUN IN GREER'S HAND.

COUNTY OF DALLAS, TEXAS 
Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22 day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Address 5922 Velasco, Dallas, Age 22 , Phone No. TA 7-9761 
Deposes and says: 
I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm andHouston [sic] Streets, this being the southwest corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I was looking down at my camera to see the number of the film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds. I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pull out what looked like a rifle. *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass*. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. /s/ Hugh William Betzner, Jr.
JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner


----------



## 7forever

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, as fully proven in your film links. What you are claiming to be his arm moving back towards Kennedy, is nothing but the sun reflecting off the top of the inside door panel.....It's as clear as day.
> 
> What you are trying to present as a hidden gun in the hand in the still of the film, is nothing more than the hand on the steering wheel.
> 
> You conspiracy loons have a lot of nerve completely mis-representing what is in visual images.
> 
> Seriously, you people need to get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
Click to expand...


Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within

*An early report of Greer firing fatal shot*.

Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST 
*Maskmaker says*:
Tyler, years ago I found *a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., **Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot. 

In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST 
*Tyler Newcomb says*:
*Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks

*A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.


----------



## Wicked Jester

7forever said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is fully proven in the film links, his arm is crossing his right shoulder in nix towards Kennedy, you are nothing but a bug I squash with my shoe......it's as clear as day.
> 
> What I pointed out is Greer passing the gun from his right to left hand in Zapruder. You are nothing more than a silly little child who keeps lying after getting caught with your little hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> You government goons have alot of nerve completely lying about what is visual reality.
> 
> Seriously, you need to get your eyes and head checked.
> 
> 
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within
> 
> *An early report of Greer firing fatal shot*.
> 
> Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST
> *Maskmaker says*:
> Tyler, years ago I found *a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., **Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot.
> 
> In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST
> *Tyler Newcomb says*:
> *Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks
> 
> *A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.
Click to expand...

So, why can't you show ONE SHRED OF EVIDENCE in those clips and photos, of Kennedy actually being shot from inside the car?

And, are you a 9/11 truther?

Serious question.


----------



## brokenarrow

"Everyone heard two shots ring out. One shot made Liberty fall."

From the song "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence"...Gene Pitney


----------



## 7forever

*During the alteration of Zapruder they compressed the impact and the rear skull gape into one frame *and did their best to hide skull detaching in between subsequent frames.

*312, no gape*.




*313, complete rear gape*.


----------



## Wicked Jester

7forever said:


> *During the alteration of Zapruder they compressed the impact and the rear skull gape into one frame *and did their best to hide skull detaching in between subsequent frames.
> 
> *312, no gape*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *313, complete rear gape*.


Are you a 9/11 truther?

Answer the question, please.


----------



## Toro

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within
> 
> *An early report of Greer firing fatal shot*.
> 
> Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST
> *Maskmaker says*:
> Tyler, years ago I found *a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., **Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot.
> 
> In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST
> *Tyler Newcomb says*:
> *Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks
> 
> *A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why can't you show ONE SHRED OF EVIDENCE in those clips and photos, of Kennedy actually being shot from inside the car?
> 
> And, are you a 9/11 truther?
> 
> Serious question.
Click to expand...


If he doesn't have any evidence, he is almost certainly a twoofer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from you candyfag,congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make that THREE farts from you candyfag.
Click to expand...


Now make that FOUR farts from you candyfag.Congrats.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Who shot JFK.

Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.

If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.

That's, how good they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Two Thumbs said:


> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.



except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> *You can't have a gaping hole without something being ejected*!



Connally described being sprayed with a clear liquid which is something more logical than some fake red blotch. *It's also not likely that fluid would show up in these old films but the back of his head popping off would, especially if  t opens up just the way it does in Zapruder*. These are in sequential order with the first being just before 313, showing the perfect gape up close. *Jfk's skull did what it logically had to do with the right rear exit wound he suffered*. The back of his head was blown off just like forty witnesses saw with their own eyes, including Clint Hill, Jackie, and Jfk's killer, Bill Greer.





*Between 313-314*








*THE WHOLE REAR POPS OFF AFTER IMPACT*.


----------



## 7forever

Castle-Bravo354 said:


> *7f....thanks for your information*.



You're welcome. Even if you don't wanna roll with the driver, the rear exit has been proven because of my obsession, youtube, and gifsoup.


----------



## brokenarrow

9/11 inside job said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
Click to expand...

 
The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.
Click to expand...


And he did that only after leaving work in the middle of the day, taking a bus and a cab to go home, getting his gun.  

After popping the cop, he then walks into a movie theater in the middle of a viewing.

Yeah, sounds REAL innocent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

brokenarrow said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.
Click to expand...


Dude obviously that is the ONLY thing you have ever read in this case is the fairy tale warren commission which has been shreaded to pieces too many times to remember you have obviously never interviewed witnesses over the years who were there that day like I have.If you did,you would know that the warren commission ignored many witnesses,oh and there was never any proof that he killed Tippet either.the cop you are talking about.

this next part isnt for you so ignore it.

That now makes  FIVE farts from you candyfag.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.......I guess we should throw up a picture of a big yellow corn encrusted turd, and if he starts telling us they are actually green peas planted into said turd by George Bush we'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think his only goal is to post as many shocking images as possible  and try to get a reaction.  Most of his posts are answers to blog posts.
> 
> Let me say that again...he has a blog and he answers the questions on this forum.
> 
> I think there is a strong stench of mental illness outside of the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really think your only goal is to be a half assed troll who posts some of the most inane bullshit I've seen since posting the truth on Greer.
> 
> Let me say this again...I have a blog that has overwhelming proof of Greer's guilt.
Click to expand...



Candyfag is a paid shill sent here to derail threads about government corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wicked Jester said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......*No eyewitnesses on either side of the car has ever stated they watched Greer shoot the president*......There were a lot of people whose eyes were focused on that car.....*Not one has stated it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within
> 
> *An early report of Greer firing fatal shot*.
> 
> Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST
> *Maskmaker says*:
> Tyler, years ago I found *a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., **Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot.
> 
> In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST
> *Tyler Newcomb says*:
> *Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks
> 
> *A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why can't you show ONE SHRED OF EVIDENCE in those clips and photos, of Kennedy actually being shot from inside the car?
> 
> And, are you a 9/11 truther?
> 
> Serious question.
Click to expand...


He cant show it to you when you cover your eyes to the evidence.the same EXACT same thing you wo when evidence is presented to you that 9/11 was an inside job. He cant do anything for you when your too adfraid to take off the blinders and look at the evidence and only see what you WANT to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> I guess the Warren commission was a success after all. The commission wasn't intended to find the truth and uncover corruption and negligence. It was intended to deflect attention from the people involved. While conspiracy theorists have been hopping from one foot to the other for the last 45 years worrying about the "grassy knoll", the gross negligence and corruption remains in the background. Why did the CIA allow Oswald back in the Country with a new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer after he defected to Russia and renounced his citizenship? Was Oswald a CIA informant? Did the federal government hire Jack Ruby to kill Oswald so he couldn't talk? Those are the real issues not phantoms on the grassy knoll.



wow,looks like you have actually done some research other than just look at what the fairy tale warren commission says since the last time you posted here.congrats.Im pleased to see that the light bulb is finally clicking on for you.those are very good questions you posed at the end and the answers to them are yes.


----------



## Two Thumbs

9/11 inside job said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
Click to expand...


So why did they arrest him?

if there was no proof, it would have been widely known.

And save the cuckoo signs.  "9/11 inside job"  is your online name.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Two Thumbs said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shot JFK.
> 
> Well, if you ask any one in the world, they will tell you a highly trained killing machine put JFK down.
> 
> If you ask a Marine, he will tell you an normal rifleman put one in his head, just like any other Marine could do.
> 
> That's, how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did they arrest him?
> 
> if there was no proof, it would have been widely known.
> 
> And save the cuckoo signs.  "9/11 inside job"  is your online name.
Click to expand...


you are too afraid to look at the evidence in both this and 9/11,so the one who is cuckoo is you.you dont know a damn thing about the laws of physics or you would see how ignorant and pathetic your posts are in both JFK and 9/11.

Hate to break your heart but it WAS  widely known by many people in the next couple  years later  that there was never any proof.with a complicit media and a corrupt FBI and police force investigating it,it was a successful coverup fool.This does no good to explain anything like this to you though because as we both know,you only see what you WANT to see when it comes to government corruption and cover your ears and close your eyes when presented with the facts since as we both know,the truth scares you. 

they arrested him cause the he was the planned patsy just like he said he was dumbfuck,

until you are ready stop letting the idiot box in the living room brainwash you with propaganda and start reading an oppossing view to things about 9/11 and Jfk which obviously you dont,then you have no credibility.you need to see the movie JFK.its 100 times more accurate and far more truthful than the official version.

at least Whitehall has FINALLY woke up and has doubts now.He also used to show off how ignorant he was about the JFK case believing the warren commission.Now he has seen the error of his ways.


----------



## brokenarrow

candycorn said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> except there has never been any evidence or proof that oswald did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he did that only after leaving work in the middle of the day, taking a bus and a cab to go home, getting his gun.
> 
> After popping the cop, he then walks into a movie theater in the middle of a viewing.
> 
> Yeah, sounds REAL innocent.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't say Oswald was smart!


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he did that only after leaving work in the middle of the day, taking a bus and a cab to go home, getting his gun.
> 
> After popping the cop, he then walks into a movie theater in the middle of a viewing.
> 
> Yeah, sounds REAL innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Oswald was smart!
Click to expand...


He he he...

I'll say he wasn't smart.  If he's part of a larger conspiracy (I wonder if the whackjobs here think he is totally innocent); he's perhaps the dumbest human ever for being heroically left to take the heat for the job.


----------



## 7forever

Amazon.com: Tyler Newcomb's review of Murder from within

Posted on Nov. 9, 2010 2:24 AM PST 
*Maskmaker says*:
Tyler, years ago I found a jpg of a newspaper clip from the Chicago sun times, dated Sat., *Nov 23, 1963, and not only is Senator Yarborough quoted as saying he smelled gun powder on LBJ's limo nearly all the way to the hospital, he is quoted as saying that the 3rd shot may have been from a Secret Service man returning fire!* Can't wait to get my hands on this book after all these years, & hopefully, the DVD! All the evidence points towards Greer taking the final shot. 

In reply to an earlier post on Nov. 9, 2010 2:41 AM PST 
*Tyler Newcomb says*:
*Yes I have a very faded copy of that*. If you still have it I'd like to see if it's better than mine to find a way to put it in the book. Thanks

*A Murder Within was self published in 1974*.

_*Look on the right side, under 'beats fists against car'. It's the second sentence*._


----------



## 7forever

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought, because I guess from the TV and movies, that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.
Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*.


----------



## Zona

We will never really know what happened.  I dont think it was just one guy who did this, but to think the driver did it?  Jackie O did hear the gun shot from the front seat?  The guy sitting next to him didnt hear it either?  REally?


----------



## 7forever

Dr. Humes described the mess at the top as dislodged scalp. *He also down played the entrance over the right eye as a contusion*. Some theorists said jfk went somewhere in between Parkland and Bethesda. If so, some type of debridement may have taken place to cover the wound. *This area is still visible and metal fragments were recovered behind the right eye and showed up in x-rays*.

*The right rear is clearly missing here and many witnesses saw jfk the way he lies here. He didn't have to be on his stomach because the hole was on the right rear*. Notice the small flap on the right side compared to that fake mess in Zapruder. 




*A** better view of rear gape and compare the dislodged scalp. It's similar*.


----------



## dbmyers

This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
Here is my original post:

I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final had shot with his nickle plated revolver):  

Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object."  Horne continues, "The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."  
"One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.  
This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forger Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."

Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*


----------



## dbmyers

I've found two typo errors that I failed to find before posting that I wish to correct:

In the second paragraph it should read "source of the final head shot"  (not "had shot").

Seven lines up from the bottom of the really long paragraph it should read, "enough common sense to forget (not "forger") Boring's name"

If I had noticed earlier before the edit button disappeared I would have corrected them that way instead.  Sorry about that.


----------



## 7forever

dbmyers said:


> This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
> Here is my original post:
> 
> I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) *with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination,* during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*."
> 
> Horne continues, *"The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someone&#8217;s hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."  *"
> 
> One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> 
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.
> 
> Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*


*

You finally got it posted! Thanks, for support on the boards but the best is yet to come when the masses get a hold of this.*


----------



## candycorn

dbmyers said:


> This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
> Here is my original post:
> 
> I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final had shot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object."  Horne continues, "The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."
> "One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forger Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*


*

Just curious...how do you explain Oswald's actions after the shooting then?  How do you explain what happened to James Tague?*


----------



## brokenarrow

I don't get it. They'll publish this picture of JFK's head blown up but try and get those delicate darlings to show us bin Laden's body.


----------



## candycorn

brokenarrow said:


> I don't get it. They'll publish this picture of JFK's head blown up but try and get those delicate darlings to show us bin Laden's body.



As I understand it; those pictures took decades to materialize and theres questions to their authenticity anyway.  Give it time; the OBL pictures will surface.


----------



## 7forever

Bigsky770 said:
			
		

> _*7forever:*_
> 
> *Dr. Humes described the mess at the top as dislodged scalp. He also down played the entrance over
> the right eye as a contusion. Some theorists said jfk went somewhere in between Parkland and Bethesda.
> If so, some type of debridement may have taken place to cover the wound. This area is still visible and
> metal fragments were recovered behind the right eye and showed up in x-rays.
> 
> The right rear is clearly missing here and many witnesses saw jfk the way he lies here. He didn't have
> to be on his stomach because the hole was on the right rear. Notice the small flap on the right side
> compared to that fake mess in Zapruder*
> 
> - And would seem to make sense with wound channeling. *They had the **inshoot/outshoot reversed*.
> 
> Problems with HSCA figure II-19:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, see the above and imagine the position Greer (seated as driver) of the presidential limo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redline indicates (approx) positioning Greer's unholstered weapon firing over shoulder - note
> its' intersection JFK's relative position.
> 
> Whoa.    Though it needs to be added here, I've not _yet_ accounted for the proper
> degree of angle (was JFK's body positioned just-so at that _exact moment_ to account for
> this scenario where Greer delivers the killing shot?) Gotta go-back over those vid-bytes.
> 
> Joe (Bigsky770) ick.  ukeright:



*All the government did was conclude the exact opposite of what really happened. Greer fired the fatal shot over the right eye with the exit on the right rear*.


----------



## Jessica Blume

Some say George H W Bush may have been on the grassy knoll that day.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jessica Blume said:


> Some say George H W Bush may have been on the grassy knoll that day.


Typical Ron Paul supporter.......Completely stuck on crazy stupid!


----------



## candycorn

Wicked Jester said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say George H W Bush may have been on the grassy knoll that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ron Paul supporter.......Completely stuck on crazy stupid!
Click to expand...


Got that right...as she unravels you'll see quite a freak show.  Sit back and enjoy.

If she opens up her old bag of tricks (pun intended lol), you'll see pictures of diapers that have been used.  Nobody has ever been sure what she means by showing that but I'm guessing she's going for self portrait?


----------



## dbmyers

candycorn said:


> dbmyers said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
> Here is my original post:
> 
> I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final had shot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object."  Horne continues, "The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."
> "One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forger Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Just curious...how do you explain Oswald's actions after the shooting then?  How do you explain what happened to James Tague?*
Click to expand...

*

Oswald, if he did fire a shot, which I'm not convinced he did, purposely shot high of the mark and hit the curb near Teague (either because he was under pressure to participate in the assassination and didn't want to kill Kennedy, or because he was being told he was part of a false assassination attempt in order to blame it on Castro and manipulate the Kennedy administration into going after Castro in revenge).   

Personally, I believe Oswald was not on the sixth floor during the shootings, was waiting in the luncheon room for a phone call as per instructions from his handler.  I think he got that phone call and was told to go back to his rooming house, get his revolver, then go to the Texas Theater to meet his new contact who would then get him to a plane to head for Cuba to add to the false assassination theory by heading for Cuba as a way to not only blame Castro for the attempt and pressure the administration to invade Cuba, but also to give Oswald access to Cuba and Castro for yet another assassination attempt on Castro - this time with a highly contagious mutated cancer virus that would cause Castro to die within a month if properly exposed.  

Oswald heads for his boarding room, meanwhile an Oswald look alike and a tall dark Cuban looking guy are picked up by the Rambler station wagon in front of the TSBD building and driven to near the site of the Officer Tippit killing where the Oswald look alike and possible the other man murder Tippet and then flee the area, the Oswald look alike making his way to the Texas Theater where he make a big show of hiding in store front recessions when police cars go by and attracts the attention of a store owner who sees him enter the Texas Theater without paying.  

Previously, the real Oswald returns to his rooming house, gets his revolver and while there the landlady sees a police car out front that honks its horn twice then turns around the corner and stops.  Oswald leaves and is given a ride to the Texas Theater, enters (paying his ticket) goes into the main part of the theater and is seen sitting down immediately next to first one person then after a minute or two moving to sit right next to another person for a minute or two and so on, in a theater that only has about 20 people in a bank of several hundred seats.  

Oswald in his luncheon room call was told to go to the theater and meet another contact.  He was trying to establish contact with his new handler by sitting next to them and waiting for the right code word, but without success (I wonder why?  He was sent there and the fake Oswald drew the police there for the purpose of shooting and killing the real Oswald by the police -  Oh yeah, Jack Ruby was sitting in the back row of the theater watching to make sure it worked - but it didn't).  Oswald then goes out into the lobby and buys pop corn at 1:15pm, according to the concession sales person, and this is exactly the same time that Officer Tippet was being murdered.  Then the real Oswald returns to the main part of the theater and starts again to sit next to people looking for his contact.  In the meanwhile after the Oswald look alike arrives and draws attention to himself before entering the theater without paying and goes up into the balcony where he hides.  The store keeper tells the ticket taker about the man sneaking in and they call the police.  

When the police arrive on mass within 10 minutes they arrest the real Oswald and take him out the front of the theater.  Moments later the Oswald look alike is found in the balcony, arrested, and taken out the back door where witness saw him placed in a police car and driven away.  He is driven a short distance away and released and was seen around 2:30pm sitting in a car waiting for someone.  The license plate number was noted by a witness and traced to a CIA employee but was actually for a different car then the one the look alike Oswald was waiting in.  Later he is joined by the tall dark skinned Cuban looking guy and drives across the river to a makeshift air strip where they are seen boarding an unmarked CIA plane which takes off and flies to the CIA air force base "Area 51".  

The witness to this a military man who was inadvertently sent on board that plane through a secretarial mix-up for an in-service flight back to his home base (on clearly the wrong plane), he was in that plane when it landed in Dallas November 22, 1963,  and saw the two men including the Oswald look alike come on board and then flew with he, the pilot and the co-pilot on to the CIA air force base.  He didn't know where he was and saw an office and went in and asked where he was and was told CIA air force base area 51.  He asked where to get a bus to go back home and was told he couldn't leave the base because it was on lock down.  After two hours he was released and given directions to a bus stop.  The following year he learned that the FBI was asking his neighbors all about him.  He was then called in by the CIA and given numerous interviews and tests and was then told he was going to be offered a job with the CIA, he declined.  Several months later he was ordered to return to the CIA offices and then ordered to change jobs and work for the CIA which included taking oaths of secrecy for everything both before and after his hiring.  Thirty years later he finally told the story of his strange air flight to pick up the Oswald look alike.  

All of what I have described, starting with Oswald leaving the TSBD building by first bus then taxi is documented in detail with all of the witnesses named and documented in "JFK and the Unspeakable - Why He Died and Why It Matters" by James W. Douglass (pub. 2008).  I highly recommend it.*


----------



## candycorn

dbmyers said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbmyers said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
> Here is my original post:
> 
> I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final had shot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object."  Horne continues, "The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."
> "One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forger Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Just curious...how do you explain Oswald's actions after the shooting then?  How do you explain what happened to James Tague?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Oswald, if he did fire a shot, which I'm not convinced he did, purposely shot high of the mark and hit the curb near Teague (either because he was under pressure to participate in the assassination and didn't want to kill Kennedy, or because he was being told he was part of a false assassination attempt in order to blame it on Castro and manipulate the Kennedy administration into going after Castro in revenge).
> 
> Personally, I believe Oswald was not on the sixth floor during the shootings, was waiting in the luncheon room for a phone call as per instructions from his handler.  I think he got that phone call and was told to go back to his rooming house, get his revolver, then go to the Texas Theater to meet his new contact who would then get him to a plane to head for Cuba to add to the false assassination theory by heading for Cuba as a way to not only blame Castro for the attempt and pressure the administration to invade Cuba, but also to give Oswald access to Cuba and Castro for yet another assassination attempt on Castro - this time with a highly contagious mutated cancer virus that would cause Castro to die within a month if properly exposed.
> 
> Oswald heads for his boarding room, meanwhile an Oswald look alike and a tall dark Cuban looking guy are picked up by the Rambler station wagon in front of the TSBD building and driven to near the site of the Officer Tippit killing where the Oswald look alike and possible the other man murder Tippet and then flee the area, the Oswald look alike making his way to the Texas Theater where he make a big show of hiding in store front recessions when police cars go by and attracts the attention of a store owner who sees him enter the Texas Theater without paying.
> 
> Previously, the real Oswald returns to his rooming house, gets his revolver and while there the landlady sees a police car out front that honks its horn twice then turns around the corner and stops.  Oswald leaves and is given a ride to the Texas Theater, enters (paying his ticket) goes into the main part of the theater and is seen sitting down immediately next to first one person then after a minute or two moving to sit right next to another person for a minute or two and so on, in a theater that only has about 20 people in a bank of several hundred seats.
> 
> Oswald in his luncheon room call was told to go to the theater and meet another contact.  He was trying to establish contact with his new handler by sitting next to them and waiting for the right code word, but without success (I wonder why?  He was sent there and the fake Oswald drew the police there for the purpose of shooting and killing the real Oswald by the police -  Oh yeah, Jack Ruby was sitting in the back row of the theater watching to make sure it worked - but it didn't).  Oswald then goes out into the lobby and buys pop corn at 1:15pm, according to the concession sales person, and this is exactly the same time that Officer Tippet was being murdered.  Then the real Oswald returns to the main part of the theater and starts again to sit next to people looking for his contact.  In the meanwhile after the Oswald look alike arrives and draws attention to himself before entering the theater without paying and goes up into the balcony where he hides.  The store keeper tells the ticket taker about the man sneaking in and they call the police.
> 
> When the police arrive on mass within 10 minutes they arrest the real Oswald and take him out the front of the theater.  Moments later the Oswald look alike is found in the balcony, arrested, and taken out the back door where witness saw him placed in a police car and driven away.  He is driven a short distance away and released and was seen around 2:30pm sitting in a car waiting for someone.  The license plate number was noted by a witness and traced to a CIA employee but was actually for a different car then the one the look alike Oswald was waiting in.  Later he is joined by the tall dark skinned Cuban looking guy and drives across the river to a makeshift air strip where they are seen boarding an unmarked CIA plane which takes off and flies to the CIA air force base "Area 51".
> 
> The witness to this a military man who was inadvertently sent on board that plane through a secretarial mix-up for an in-service flight back to his home base (on clearly the wrong plane), he was in that plane when it landed in Dallas November 22, 1963,  and saw the two men including the Oswald look alike come on board and then flew with he, the pilot and the co-pilot on to the CIA air force base.  He didn't know where he was and saw an office and went in and asked where he was and was told CIA air force base area 51.  He asked where to get a bus to go back home and was told he couldn't leave the base because it was on lock down.  After two hours he was released and given directions to a bus stop.  The following year he learned that the FBI was asking his neighbors all about him.  He was then called in by the CIA and given numerous interviews and tests and was then told he was going to be offered a job with the CIA, he declined.  Several months later he was ordered to return to the CIA offices and then ordered to change jobs and work for the CIA which included taking oaths of secrecy for everything both before and after his hiring.  Thirty years later he finally told the story of his strange air flight to pick up the Oswald look alike.
> 
> All of what I have described, starting with Oswald leaving the TSBD building by first bus then taxi is documented in detail with all of the witnesses named and documented in "JFK and the Unspeakable - Why He Died and Why It Matters" by James W. Douglass (pub. 2008).  I highly recommend it.*
Click to expand...

*





*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.took place today at 5:07 AM.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wicked Jester said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say George H W Bush may have been on the grassy knoll that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ron Paul supporter.......Completely stuck on crazy stupid!
Click to expand...


typical loyal Bush dupe afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> Well, 7forever, I did post videos:  you said they were fake.  And that's okay with me.  Whatever floats your boat.  You don't have to try to convince me that Greer shot Kennedy.  It's a lost cause.  Without a CLEAR image of Greer with a gun, I'm just not going to believe it, and honestly:  you're not going to be able to post that image.  *You're going to be able to see the gun, but I won't: * and HEY, those are just the two worlds we live in, and that's okay.  So as far as I'm concerned:  do what makes you happy.



You do see Greer pass the covered object just like every person who has viewed my work showing frames in Zapruder. All they did was put something over it but it's there in his left hand. *It's not debatable that Greer passed the covered gun...it's a visual fact*.

*FRAME 258 SHOWING COVERED GUN*.




*Greer passes gun, seen perfectly in Z.*


----------



## 7forever

pepe said:


> How on earth can you honestly say that is a gun..?..That's a visual blur..



What is he passing? And why is he passing anything? And why have researchers ignored and lied about these facts for decades? *Because the driver shot Kennedy and the conspiracy theorists are most responsible for covering this fact up for the government...that's why*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zona said:


> We will never really know what happened.  I dont think it was just one guy who did this, but to think the driver did it?  Jackie O did hear the gun shot from the front seat?  The guy sitting next to him didnt hear it either?  REally?




wrong.we already know the CIA/military industrial complex did it.theres moutains of evidence of that.Greer was connected to the CIA. Like his fellow secret service buddy is REALLY going to be truthful.yeah right.


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
*This conpsiracy kook who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (a year ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot*. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. *They are dreading the day when millions of people find out this shocking truth*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.








*THE FAT HILLBILLY HIMSELF*...LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> pepe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth can you honestly say that is a gun..?..That's a visual blur..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is he passing? And why is he passing anything? And why have researchers ignored and lied about these facts for decades? *Because the driver shot Kennedy and the conspiracy theorists are most responsible for covering this fact up for the government...that's why*.
Click to expand...


Next thing he will be saying is that silver object he is holding is a visual blur as well. not saying thats his gun,it could be his hand in this photo that he is talking about,but the thing that proves he did shoot him is the photo that from the left side you have shown many times which shows Greer turning around and his left arm leaving the wheel getting ready to shoot him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> *This conpsiracy kook who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (just a few months ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot*. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. *They are dreading the day when millions of people find out this shocking truth*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE FAT HILLBILLY HIMSELF*...LOL



I know an american history teacher that has researched the case since 67 and he must have been taken in by Marrs lies in what he said because i was talking to him about it once and he said he looked into it for a while that Greer shot Kennedy and he said the same thing Marrs did,that his hands were on the steering wheel all the time.Yep he got taken in by Marrs.

Man I am really dissapointed in Marrs for making such an ignorant comment.I have met him before and he has done some excellent research on the JFK and 9/11 as well and his book Crossfire is one of the very best on the kennedy assassination.Thats why these ignorant comments of his dissapoint me.for one thing,no those SS agents would not have whispered about it for years because they participated in the coverup,destroying the evidence and removing it and violating SS protection policys and procedures,not to mention Connoly was involved up to his ears in the assassiantion so thats just plain moronic to say that SHE would say something. and as we have talked about before,thats why they had the shooters on the grassy knoll was to get everybodys attention focused on them instead of Greer.everybody is going to be looking at JFK,NOT the driver.

Marrs also contradicts himself there because there is a recent book that came out written by a couple of agents that worked his detail called THE KENNEDY DETAIL.These agents lie about everything which is not surrising since the book ENDORCES the warren commission that so oswald killed kennedy and Marrs goes by what these AGENTS are saying? 

great logic there Marrs.


----------



## Douger

FBI memo, photo link Bush Sr to JFK Dallas murder scene


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.took place today at 5:07 AM.



*It was a little fart from a candy ass*.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pepe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth can you honestly say that is a gun..?..That's a visual blur..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is he passing? And why is he passing anything? And why have researchers ignored and lied about these facts for decades? *Because the driver shot Kennedy and the conspiracy theorists are most responsible for covering this fact up for the government...that's why*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next thing he will be saying is that silver object he is holding is a visual blur as well. not saying thats his gun,it could be his hand,but the thing that proves he did shoot him is the photo that from the left side *you have shown many times which shows Greer turning around and his left arm leaving the wheel getting ready to shoot him*.
Click to expand...


*Don't forget the visual proof of the fake hand (with no fake arm) after Greer passes the gun*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.took place today at 5:07 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was a little fart from a candy ass*.
Click to expand...


no doubt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is he passing? And why is he passing anything? And why have researchers ignored and lied about these facts for decades? *Because the driver shot Kennedy and the conspiracy theorists are most responsible for covering this fact up for the government...that's why*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing he will be saying is that silver object he is holding is a visual blur as well. not saying thats his gun,it could be his hand,but the thing that proves he did shoot him is the photo that from the left side *you have shown many times which shows Greer turning around and his left arm leaving the wheel getting ready to shoot him*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't forget the visual proof of the fake hand (with no fake arm) after Greer passes the gun*.
Click to expand...


thats a great photo right there,especially that third photo at the bottom.You can clearly see that that is a silver object he is holding and that his right hand is on the wheel and his left hand is not.The photo that I was talking about before of course was your first photo you posted on this page.That object could be his hand but this photo,that third one  below,you can clearly see that is a silver object he is holding which is obviously the gun.thanks for posting that.will be interesting to see the people that are so afraid of the truth,what THEY come on here and say about that photo,the Greer apologists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dbmyers said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbmyers said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my forth attempt to post to this thread.  If I'm doing something wrong please let me know rather than just erasing my post.  I'm a newby at this site.
> Here is my original post:
> 
> I believe you 7forever.  Here is some collaborating information (on the possibility of SS Agent Greer being the source of the final had shot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object."  Horne continues, "The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someone&#8217;s hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."
> "One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forger Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Just curious...how do you explain Oswald's actions after the shooting then?  How do you explain what happened to James Tague?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Oswald, if he did fire a shot, which I'm not convinced he did, purposely shot high of the mark and hit the curb near Teague (either because he was under pressure to participate in the assassination and didn't want to kill Kennedy, or because he was being told he was part of a false assassination attempt in order to blame it on Castro and manipulate the Kennedy administration into going after Castro in revenge).
> 
> Personally, I believe Oswald was not on the sixth floor during the shootings, was waiting in the luncheon room for a phone call as per instructions from his handler.  I think he got that phone call and was told to go back to his rooming house, get his revolver, then go to the Texas Theater to meet his new contact who would then get him to a plane to head for Cuba to add to the false assassination theory by heading for Cuba as a way to not only blame Castro for the attempt and pressure the administration to invade Cuba, but also to give Oswald access to Cuba and Castro for yet another assassination attempt on Castro - this time with a highly contagious mutated cancer virus that would cause Castro to die within a month if properly exposed.
> 
> Oswald heads for his boarding room, meanwhile an Oswald look alike and a tall dark Cuban looking guy are picked up by the Rambler station wagon in front of the TSBD building and driven to near the site of the Officer Tippit killing where the Oswald look alike and possible the other man murder Tippet and then flee the area, the Oswald look alike making his way to the Texas Theater where he make a big show of hiding in store front recessions when police cars go by and attracts the attention of a store owner who sees him enter the Texas Theater without paying.
> 
> Previously, the real Oswald returns to his rooming house, gets his revolver and while there the landlady sees a police car out front that honks its horn twice then turns around the corner and stops.  Oswald leaves and is given a ride to the Texas Theater, enters (paying his ticket) goes into the main part of the theater and is seen sitting down immediately next to first one person then after a minute or two moving to sit right next to another person for a minute or two and so on, in a theater that only has about 20 people in a bank of several hundred seats.
> 
> Oswald in his luncheon room call was told to go to the theater and meet another contact.  He was trying to establish contact with his new handler by sitting next to them and waiting for the right code word, but without success (I wonder why?  He was sent there and the fake Oswald drew the police there for the purpose of shooting and killing the real Oswald by the police -  Oh yeah, Jack Ruby was sitting in the back row of the theater watching to make sure it worked - but it didn't).  Oswald then goes out into the lobby and buys pop corn at 1:15pm, according to the concession sales person, and this is exactly the same time that Officer Tippet was being murdered.  Then the real Oswald returns to the main part of the theater and starts again to sit next to people looking for his contact.  In the meanwhile after the Oswald look alike arrives and draws attention to himself before entering the theater without paying and goes up into the balcony where he hides.  The store keeper tells the ticket taker about the man sneaking in and they call the police.
> 
> When the police arrive on mass within 10 minutes they arrest the real Oswald and take him out the front of the theater.  Moments later the Oswald look alike is found in the balcony, arrested, and taken out the back door where witness saw him placed in a police car and driven away.  He is driven a short distance away and released and was seen around 2:30pm sitting in a car waiting for someone.  The license plate number was noted by a witness and traced to a CIA employee but was actually for a different car then the one the look alike Oswald was waiting in.  Later he is joined by the tall dark skinned Cuban looking guy and drives across the river to a makeshift air strip where they are seen boarding an unmarked CIA plane which takes off and flies to the CIA air force base "Area 51".
> 
> The witness to this a military man who was inadvertently sent on board that plane through a secretarial mix-up for an in-service flight back to his home base (on clearly the wrong plane), he was in that plane when it landed in Dallas November 22, 1963,  and saw the two men including the Oswald look alike come on board and then flew with he, the pilot and the co-pilot on to the CIA air force base.  He didn't know where he was and saw an office and went in and asked where he was and was told CIA air force base area 51.  He asked where to get a bus to go back home and was told he couldn't leave the base because it was on lock down.  After two hours he was released and given directions to a bus stop.  The following year he learned that the FBI was asking his neighbors all about him.  He was then called in by the CIA and given numerous interviews and tests and was then told he was going to be offered a job with the CIA, he declined.  Several months later he was ordered to return to the CIA offices and then ordered to change jobs and work for the CIA which included taking oaths of secrecy for everything both before and after his hiring.  Thirty years later he finally told the story of his strange air flight to pick up the Oswald look alike.
> 
> All of what I have described, starting with Oswald leaving the TSBD building by first bus then taxi is documented in detail with all of the witnesses named and documented in "JFK and the Unspeakable - Why He Died and Why It Matters" by James W. Douglass (pub. 2008).  I highly recommend it.*
Click to expand...

*

yes one of the very best books on the Kennedy assassination.But trust me,you might as well be talking to a brick wall.This guy is a a paid shill who will defend ANY government conspiracy no matter how insane it is and is just here seeking attention.you will find out as do all people,that he blatantly ignores evidence and facts like this and always endorces the governments version of events on EVERYTHING.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Douger said:


> FBI memo, photo link Bush Sr to JFK Dallas murder scene



great link there Dougar.I have seen that photo of that guy standing at the texas school book depository before ENHANCED as well and if thats not George Bush sr there,then its his identical twin brother.Dont think he has an identical twin brother though so it must be his clone then.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great photo right there,especially that third photo at the bottom.*You can clearly see that that is a silver object he is holding* and that his right hand is on the wheel and his left hand is not.The photo that I was talking about before of course was your first photo you posted on this page.That object could be his hand but this photo,*that third one  below,you can clearly see that is a silver object he is holding which is obviously the gun.*thanks for posting that.will be interesting to see the people that are so afraid of the truth,what THEY come on here and say about that photo,the Greer apologists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His hand is not by the wheel because it's going over his shoulder in nix and muchmore. The hand is fake and is supposed to give plausible denial to the visual of Greer shooting jfk in Zapruder. *His hand cannot be by the door when it's going over his shoulder in Nix*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI memo, photo link Bush Sr to JFK Dallas murder scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great link there Dougar.I have seen that photo of that guy standing at the texas school book depository before ENHANCED as well and if thats not George Bush sr there,then its his identical twin brother.Dont think he has an identical twin brother though so it must be his clone then.
Click to expand...

 
Wait a second...I thought you said the driver killed Kennedy on this board.  On other boards your story is different but on this board your polluted stream of consciousness has the driver popping Kennedy.


----------



## 7forever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DguBcLpWBS0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
*I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that Zapruder had in fact been altered to hide the fact that Greer shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.

At around 1:30 he's babbling on about how the driver's left hand is at his side while holding steady at frame 312. *At the end of his verbal nonsense he advances to frame 313 where you can clearly see it extend in sync with the headshot*. *What he did was create this effect which distracts the viewer from seeing the fake white working in sync with the fake red blotch. He did this because the screen didn't change for 30 or more seconds before advancing it to 313*. *This amount of time would have revealed to at least some viewers the connection between the fake reflection and the headshot. Bob, knows the driver fired on Kennedy and this effect proves it beyond any doubt*. Bob, is a wannabe conspiracy theorist which means the driver did it, is off limits. This should teach anybody out there...do not try to use the film to disprove an obvious fact because some sleuth may come along and use it against you. *After this idiot found out I was using his stupid video to prove the film was altered he went back and enhanced the effect to better hide the fake white and fake mist causing and hiding the headshot from the front*.




*The above effect was created to hide the fake reflection and fake blood mist from working in sync *to cause and hide the heashot coming from the driver. *Watch the fake white extend in unison with the red mist between 312-313*.




*You can see the back of the head start to gape with the fake mist and open entirely with the fake red blotch*.








312-313




*The Certified Idiot himself*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm;
> *I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that Zapruder had in fact been altered to hide the fact that Greer shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.
> 
> At around 1:30 he's babbling on about how the driver's left hand is at his side while holding steady at frame 312. *At the end of his verbal nonsense he advances to frame 313 where you can clearly see it extend in sync with the headshot*. *What he did was create this effect which distracts the viewer from seeing the fake white working in sync with the fake red blotch. He did this because the screen didn't change for 30 or more seconds before advancing it to 313*. *This amount of time would have revealed to at least some viewers the connection between the fake reflection and the headshot. Bob, knows the driver fired on Kennedy and this effect proves it beyond any doubt*. Bob, is a wannabe conspiracy theorist which means the driver did it, is off limits. This should teach anybody out there...do not try to use the film to disprove an obvious fact because some sleuth may come along and use it against you. *After this idiot found out I was using his stupid video to prove the film was altered he went back and enhanced the effect to better hide the fake white and fake mist causing and hiding the headshot from the front*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The above effect was created to hide the fake reflection and fake blood mist from working in sync *to cause and hide the heashot coming from the driver. *Watch the fake white extend in unison with the red mist between 312-313*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can see the back of the head start to gape with the fake mist and open entirely with the fake red blotch*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 312-313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Certified Idiot himself*.



He is a disinfo failure like candyfag.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> His hand is not by the wheel because it's going over his shoulder in nix and muchmore. The hand is fake and is supposed to give plausible denial to the visual of Greer shooting jfk in Zapruder. *His hand cannot be by the door when it's going over his shoulder in Nix*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the photo disinfo failure candyfag and others can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are. since that photo clearly shows his left arm going over his shoulder. a shame Jim Marrs ignores that.I used to have such great respect  for him because other than his ignoral of Greer,he has done excellent work and research  on the kennedy assassination and 9/11 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing how Marrs only looked at the doctored version of the zapruder film.and never looked at the ones you have shown where his arm is crossing over and he blatanly lies that his hands never left the steering wheel.Like I said,I used to have such great respect for Marrs as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Douger said:


> FBI memo, photo link Bush Sr to JFK Dallas murder scene



that is some amazing great stuff there.thanks for posting it Dougar. Too bad nobody else that comes on here will take the time to read your link since the truth scares them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

brokenarrow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission Report ring a bell? I'm not saying it's true, but Oswald did kill a cop and put the noose around his own neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he did that only after leaving work in the middle of the day, taking a bus and a cab to go home, getting his gun.
> 
> After popping the cop, he then walks into a movie theater in the middle of a viewing.
> 
> Yeah, sounds REAL innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Oswald was smart!
Click to expand...


I love how pai agent candyfag ignores the testimony of witnesses to the tippet shooting such as  Mrs Clemons,Oswalds landlady who said she three men fire shots at Tippet and later the bullets were discovered to not match the ones in oswald handgun. he can only fart in his posts all the time in defeat.


----------



## Wicked Jester

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say George H W Bush may have been on the grassy knoll that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ron Paul supporter.......Completely stuck on crazy stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical loyal Bush dupe afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.
Click to expand...

Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wicked Jester said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ron Paul supporter.......Completely stuck on crazy stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical loyal Bush dupe afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
Click to expand...


so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.


----------



## Wicked Jester

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical loyal Bush dupe afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
Click to expand...

Thanks for further proving my point!


----------



## Warrior102

OP = nutjob


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical loyal Bush dupe afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
Click to expand...


If you seriously believe 9/11 was an "inside job," you need assistance.

Medically.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you seriously believe 9/11 was an "inside job," you need assistance.
> 
> Medically.
Click to expand...

These are the type of people who dress up in ARMY battle dress, run around the forest playing GI Joe, while STILL waiting for the Y2K invasion of government forces.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wicked Jester said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for further proving my point!
Click to expand...


the only thing you proved again is how your scared to look at the truth of government corruption. you never even try to address any evidence or facts in 9/11 or here that people have given you,you always run off like a coward when someone brings up evidence that doesnt go along with your version of events which is actually pretty wise,because you dont expose yourself as near as much of a dumbfuck as candyfag does with his bible length lies and ramblings when he is defeated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's fully validated lunacy + Troofer, birfer, deafer morons = Lost election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you seriously believe 9/11 was an "inside job," you need assistance.
> 
> Medically.
Click to expand...


hey dumbfuck idiot,read the book called DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory BEFORE you start sprouting off moronic comments.nobody has ever debunked it,you wont either,you wont read it like nobody here does when challenged to read it cause like many american sheepie the truth scares you. the one that needs medical assistance is you Bush dupes for being afraid of the truth.


----------



## Jessica Blume

*AHEM*
9 11 *was* an _inside_ job.
Now you know.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the loyal Bush/Obama  dupe who covers his eyes and ears about 9/11  and Obama being a kenyan citizen since the truth scares the loyal Bush/Obama apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further proving my point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved again is how your scared to look at the truth of government corruption. you never even try to address any evidence or facts in 9/11 or here that people have given you,you always run off like a coward when someone brings up evidence that doesnt go along with your version of events which is actually pretty wise,because you dont expose yourself as near as much of a dumbfuck as candyfag does with his bible length lies and ramblings when he is defeated.
Click to expand...


Meh, fuck you.


----------



## candycorn

Jessica Blume said:


> *AHEM*
> 9 11 *was* an _inside_ job.
> Now you know.



Same old crazy assed Jess; just a slow-motion car wreck that never quite ends.  

Any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?  No?  Carry on with your little pissing contests.  Different circus but you're the same old clown.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm;
> *I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that Zapruder had in fact been altered to hide the fact that Greer shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a disinfo failure like candyfag.
Click to expand...


This idiot has jfk getting shot in the back of the head first and then from the front. *That is one reason why this case has stayed in limbo so long*. That's a theory that runs across many others as well.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm;
> *I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that Zapruder had in fact been altered to hide the fact that Greer shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a disinfo failure like candyfag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idiot has jfk getting shot in the back of the head first and then from the front. *That is one reason why this case has stayed in limbo so long*. That's a theory that runs across many others as well.
Click to expand...

That video proves you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three new farts from you candyfag,too bad you posted recenty seven or I could have said to candayfag-three farts in a row from you candyfag.


----------



## 7forever

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.




*Connally turned towards Greer in his reaction to Greer braking during his second turn to shoot jfk. He may not have seen the gun discharged but definitely saw it before Greer pulled it down out of sight*.


----------



## 7forever

Fish said:


> *Also absent is any explanation why Connally would chose not to finger Greer*.



Because it was a massive government cover-up and as the governor of the second largest state in the union, he was not gonna go against the media and the WC. It's silly. He knew Greer shot jfk and the main reason he knew he wasn't shot with the same bullet as jfk is because the bullet came through the windshield, passing his left face before it entered jfk's throat. *Him throwing his arms to the left was his freak out reaction to the bullet passing his head. He turned to his right rear to see if he was correct and he was. You can also see him kinda body burp when he's shot*.


----------



## 7forever

hello people said:


> *So* *what accounts for his head pitching back and to the left if the driver shot him from front left...wouldn't his head have gone back and to the right*?



Back and to the left is deceiving. He was leaning to the left along with his head turned leftward somewhat. *He went straight back from his left leaning position and naturally slumped to the left after the shot*.





*Right before the shot*.


----------



## candycorn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcaq4ElAJrE]YouTube - &#x202a;JFK - Seinfeld Assassination&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Makes a shitload more sense...almost as funny as you are.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:
			
		

> , they all corroborate that FK's head exploded on the right side. *Not one indicated that there was a rear exit or that Greer could have made the fatal shot*.



The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.
*Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer*.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*

*The back of his head opens up at the moment of the front right impact.*




FRAME 337


----------



## 7forever

*Debbie Conaway and Jfk Lancer have assisted in further proving the driver assassinated John F. Kennedy *


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Debra Conway
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
332 N.E.5th Street
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
Phone: 817-488-0978
Email: debra@jfklancer.com
Web: JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research


Warren Commission Suppressed Jackie's 
Testimony On JFK's Head Wound

Court Reporter's Tape Shows 
Additional Description Withheld


Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001 -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony before the Warren Commission had additional descriptions which were withheld.
Mrs. Kennedy testified in a short private session held at her home in Washington, D.C., with Chief Justice Earl Warren, Commission General Council J. Lee Rankin, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, and a court reporter in attendance. Testimony of witnesses before the Warren Commission was made public in the fall of 1964. Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony was also released containing her description of her husbands wounds which read :

*"And just as I turned and looked at him, I could see a piece of his skull and I remember it was flesh colored*. I remember thinking he just looked as if he had a slight headache. And I just remember seeing that. No blood or anything."

But a second section in which she described the wounds she saw carried only the notation: (Reference to Wounds Deleted).
Although very few Americans actually read those transcripts, historians and researchers who did read them were outraged, and waged a legal battle to have the omitted testimony released. In the early 1970s, a court decision required the United States Government to disclose to the public the contents of the still classified section of Mrs. Kennedy's 1964 Warren Commission testimony. Her previously withheld statement read: 

*" I was trying to hold his hair on. From the front there was nothing --- I suppose there must have been*.

*But from the back you could see, you know, you were trying to hold his hair on, and his skull on*."

Releasing this previously withheld section gave researchers what was assumed to be Mrs. Kennedy's complete description of the President's head wounds. Researchers took for granted that the hand-typed transcript page released by the National Archives from the official records of the Warren Commission ended the matter.

However, new analysis reveals that the original court tape actually reads:

*"... I could see a piece of his skull sort of wedge-shaped, like that, and I remember that it was flesh colored with little ridges at the top*."

Filmmaker Mark Sobel found the discrepancy while doing research for a forthcoming documentary on JFK. Sobel explained, "I was quite surprised to find that Mrs. Kennedy was not asked for more detail --- she had an opportunity to view the wounds longer and closer than any other person as they originally existed. Given the seemingly contradictory testimony by the doctors who treated the President at Parkland Hospital in Dallas just after the shooting and the Doctors who performed the autopsy at Bethesda many hours later, Mrs. Kennedy's testimony would appear critical."
Sobel filed under the Freedom of Information Act to have the court reporter's original tape of Mrs. Kennedy's testimony unsealed, citing that the content had already been fully declassified by the courts and that it was in the best interest of the public for the accuracy of the existing transcript to be verified. Sobel explained, "As I compared the 1964 transcript to the original court reporter's paper tape, I reached a sentence officially transcribed by the Warren Commission as: "I could see a piece of his skull, and I remember that it was flesh colored"words on the original paper taped no longer matched up."
Court Reporter Kathy Bradford of Bradford Court Reporting of Dallas, Texas, agreed. Bradford reviewed the transcript from the archives and certified Mrs. Kennedy's complete statement was not found in the Warren Commission's version..

*This extra description was almost certainly witheld from the Commissioners and Legal Staff as well, since these descriptions are missing in the typed transcript that is contained in the actual Warren Commission Records --- before it was finally released publicly in its entirety*.

Apprised of these new details, David Mantik, M.D., Ph.D. stated, "Given the lack of follow-up in Mrs. Kennedy's description to exactly what she saw, these details could have been valuable to the House Select Committee on Assassinations that reviewed the medical evidence." Mantik is one of the few doctors allowed to view President Kennedy's original autopsy materials in the National Archives.
Secret Service Agent Clint Hill, seen in films and photos in Dealey Plaza climbing onto the rear of the limousine, stated in his Warren Commission testimony, 
"Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car."
Debra Conway of JFK Lancer, says that the court reporter's tape is now on their web site. Conway stated, "Mrs. Kennedy also describes this piece of skull to historian Theodore White in her famous 'Camelot' interview where she told him, 'I could see a piece of his skull coming off; it was flesh colored not white--' This is very similar to what she said to the Warren Commission."
Conway went on to explain, "There were pieces of skull found in the street and in the limousine. The piece of skull described by Mrs. Kennedy could have been one of those later found in the street, the limousine, or an avulsed piece still attached to his head."
Researcher Barb Junkkarinen, who specializes in the medical evidence of the Kennedy assassination and is the Director of the JFK Alliance for Open Archives organization, told JFK Lancer, "The real 'find' here is that two specific descriptions of the head wound by Mrs. Kennedy (that the skull piece was wedge shaped, and that it had little ridges at the top) are not included in what is supposed to be the full and complete transcript of her testimony."
In his memoirs, Senator Arlen Specter, a Junior Council for the Warren Commission in 1964, suggests that the minimal testimony taken from Mrs. Kennedy was due to Earl Warren wishing to be protective of her, and that the handling of her testimony created some distress among other Commissioners and Legal Staff. However, in formerly Top Secret transcripts of the meetings of the seven Commissioners, Commissioner John J. McCloy repeatedly emphasized the importance of obtaining such testimony as quickly as possible *"She's the best witness," he said "as to how those bullets struck her husband*."

Junkkarinen adds, "Why they would withhold an accurate description is open to debate, *but the fact that they put out an altered transcript is telling*. How many other transcripts may have fallen victim to the same shenanigans? *This is a find that proves alteration of original evidence, and that is important*.
-2-
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
JFK Lancer Independent News Exchange

*The driver shot Kennedy square in the right forehead with the bullet logically exiting the right rear. That exit wound is corroborated by 40 witnesses and my recent work showing that jfk's rear skull gaped open at the moment of front right impact. Notice the right rear missing in the autopsy pic and compare that to frame 313*.













*FRAME 337 SHOWING REAR GAPE AND JACKIE'S SHOCK*.





_*Thank you, Deb. I am sure you knew this day was coming sooner or later but never could've imagined that you would receive partial credit for exposing Greer as jfk's real assassin. All your hard work has finally paid off by providing an internet sleuth the closest eyewitness to the exit wound that only William Greer could've fired from the front on that fateful day, November 22, 1963*._


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:
			
		

> *I agree!! To say a GK shot was impossible is to assume that the exit would be in the left side and the bullet would follow a straight trajectory*.



It did follow a straight trajectory as can be seen by viewing the front right impact and rear gaping at that moment. *This excludes all grassy knoll bullshit. It was always a red herring and it's finally coming out, hardcore*.

*This gif proves the impact was in the right front which debunks the right side disinfo*.


----------



## 7forever

20) *NURSE DIANA HAMILTON BOWRON: greeted the limousine with a stretcher. She claimed, "...the back of his head...well, it was very bad--you know..." Arlen Specter failed to elucidate what she meant by the "back of the head" being very bad*. (emphasis added) (WC V6:136 Within 48 hours of the assassination the British press relayed a second hand account from Bowron through her mother: "...there was blood all over this neck and shoulders. *There was a gaping wound in the back of his head*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth , p. 180) Author Livingstone corresponded and spoke by phone with Bowron in 1993. He reported that Bowron claimed, "*I first saw the large wound in the back of the head in the car*. When we were preparing the body for the coffin I had the opportunity to examine it more closely. *It was about five inches in diameter and there was no flap of skin covering it, just a fraction of skin along part of the edges of bone. There was, however, some hair hanging down from the top of the head, which was caked with blood, and most of the brain was missing. The wound was so large I could almost put my whole left fist inside*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 181) She also said, "...The hole was basically almost the size of a saucer, and sort of from the occiput. So there was quite a reasonable amount missing from the top as well." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 190) When asked her opinion of the nature of the defect in the rear of the skull, Bowron told Livingstone, "Well, to me it was an exit hole." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 192) Livingstone asked, "Did you see any entry hole in the back of the head?". *"I assumed and I still do that that was an exit wound*." Bowron answered. ( Killing the Truth , p. 195). Bowron prepared a drawing depicting the skull wound as she saw it for Livingstone which bears a striking similarity to *the diagram *of the wound prepared by Robert McClelland, MD and agreed to by Paul Peters, MD ( High Treason in group of images following p. 23 in hard cover edition.) It *shows a defect squarely in the occiput on the right side; a second diagram depicting the skull from above shows the right rear quadrant of the skull absent with the notation "missing*". (Killing the Truth,in images following p. 368)


----------



## Obamerican

****yawn****


----------



## 7forever

zengrifter said:


> Well, 7forever, I'm sold that the driver was in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions --
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who was really behind the assassination? I have previously placed my money on the Brits.
> 
> 2. What ever became of *William Greer*? zg





He *died in 85*. It was an inside job by jfk's own administration and likely other factions in and out of government.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> zengrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 7forever, I'm sold that the driver was in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions --
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who was really behind the assassination? I have previously placed my money on the Brits.
> 
> 2. What ever became of *William Greer*? zg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He *died in 85*. It was an inside job by jfk's own administration and likely other factions in and out of government.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

ndtsopf90 said:


> More questions --
> 
> 
> Do you not give any culpability to the Brits, per ZG's assertion?
> What was the primary reason for the coup d'tet?
> BTW, the driver gambit may have been used on Reagan too.
> 
> John Judge claims that the driver shot Reagan. I think he asserts that it was with a flechette gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Another BTW - William Greer's Wiki entry - there is enough speculation about Greer's complicity that someone should add it to the Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> See also - The Last Confessions of E. Howard Hunt
> 
> William Greer, driver





I never tried but wiki is censored alot from a what I hear. I don't know why because that's NOT my thing but I'm sure many people wanted jfk dead for many reasons.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> Dr. Baxter of Parkland Hospital..." The only wound that I actually saw-- *This wound was in the TEMPORAL PARIETAL plate of bone laid outward to the side and there was a large area*, oh , I would say 6 by 8 or 10 cm of lacerated brain oozing from the wound, part of which was on the table and made a rather massive blood loss mixed withit and around it".



Show one frame which shows your WC exit wound, you looney.LOL There was no exit on the right side because if there was, there would be some photographic evidence of one. *The exit was on the right right rear which slow motion has finally proven beyond all doubt*.









The exit wound could have caused bone loss in all three areas Humes describes but it was on the right rear. *It didn't extend into the occipital region, it was in the occipital region and probably extended at least into the Parietal region but Temporal is more questionable*. It doesn't look at all like any bone is missing on the right side or blown out except the right rear...this is evidence enhanced by WC crazies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from candyfag.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> ndtsopf90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More questions --
> 
> 
> Do you not give any culpability to the Brits, per ZG's assertion?
> What was the primary reason for the coup d'tet?
> BTW, the driver gambit may have been used on Reagan too.
> 
> John Judge claims that the driver shot Reagan. I think he asserts that it was with a flechette gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Another BTW - William Greer's Wiki entry - there is enough speculation about Greer's complicity that someone should add it to the Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> See also - The Last Confessions of E. Howard Hunt
> 
> William Greer, driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never tried but wiki is censored alot from a what I hear. I don't know why because that's NOT my thing but I'm sure many people wanted jfk dead for many reasons.
Click to expand...


yeah wiki is not a reliable source,they can type in anything they want to there.


----------



## 7forever

At trial, the kooks could NOT explain away the grey steak which is obviously a fake covering for Greer's forearm extention. *The grey steak is 100% fake and covers Greer's forearm and elbow extention when he shoots jfk*. The grey is over his shoulder first and then across when it's needed.

*OVER, then across when it's needed*.




*GOON SQUAD ALTERATION creates perfect view of gun with recoil and separation when it's fired*.




*Greer's left arm/hand cross his right shoulder giving reason for this laughable fakery from what's an ancient time in history compared to 2011*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

By chance do you have any way of slowing down this film pic and seing his his left arm go slower  backwards by chance?


----------



## 7forever

dumdum said:


> *His forearm is in the sun*.



*You don't what the hell you're talking about in the least*. His forearm is not supposed to be at shoulder length and that is why they had to create a fake grey streak to mimic those movements in the Zapruder *(because Greer's arm/hand really did cross when he shot Kennedy)* to give plausible denial for silly people like yourself. *You just demonstrated perfectly, you have zero knowledge of this case and are incapable of grasping common sense*.

This clown just admitted to Greer's forearm being at shoulder height and doesn't understand that it's really not supposed to be his arm but really is and it's really fake because *it's not supposed to be crossing but really is because nix and muchmore prove it really did cross when he shot jfk. The illusion has been proven a reality*.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> By chance do you have any way of slowing down this film pic and seing his his left arm go slower  backwards by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thanks,i see why you show the other one in regular motion all the time,its more conclusive,this one you really cant see it very clearly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If you watch the Nix Film after the head shot Greer does not seem to return to the steering wheel immediately and instead seems to duck down to the right side of the front seat by Kellerman. In the Z film Greer's head turn is very fast but a remnant in the frames below from the Z-toon watch closely the false glare on top of Kellerman's head suddenly disappear and shift down in front of him. You can see Greer's left arm with a whitish hand and gun that has been bleached out drop the pistol in front of Kellerman who retrieves it at the end of the video in slow mo.

If Greer was merely looking for JFK to get shot why didn't he return to the steering wheel immediately & why the ducking action seen in NIX and not seen in Z when he turns to the front again after the head shot? Many witnesses said the limo slowed or stopped AFTER the head shot debunking a quick turnaround by Greer before flooring the gas pedal. Obviously he had a gun in his left hand to drop before putting his hands back on the wheel!
Also,there is no glare on Kellermans head from the sun in the very beginning it only comes on a few seconds later which proves it has been tampered with and proves the Oswald did it apologists wrong that the z film wasnt tampered with and thats the glare of the sunlight since the glare would be there THE ENTIRE TIME,so that shoots down the lone nut theorists theory that that is the glare of agent Kellermans head.

The zapruder film  as we all know was altered and tampered with unlike the Nix film.
The forgers had a hard time getting all the snipping, pasting and repainting done in such a way that the timing of the characters in the "film" are strangely out of sync with everyday normal actions...ie...Greers superhuman head turns, Brehm's son appearing too quickly from behind and clapping...others are stiff and frozen looking, Jean Hill and Mary Moorman, plus Altgens too. As well, the large grouping of people prior to the Stemmons sign are mostly unmoving, totally unrealistic with normal crowds behavior upon seeing Jacky and JFK. 
I agree that it is Z that has been most heavily edited and the difference in the location and movements of Greers arms between N and Z proves alteration. This alone should be enough to start an investigation by a normal prosecutor, upon seeing impossible differences between two films of the same Murder.
The chilling thing here is really that the planners and current power structure that keeps covering this sick execution up are daring us to do something about it and feel in control enough that they are confident we wont try it, or will get sidetracked into a useless HSCA type scenario in the 70s which the planners controlled to get the desired results.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> If you watch the Nix Film after the head shot Greer does not seem to return to the steering wheel immediately and instead seems to duck down to the right side of the front seat by Kellerman. In the Z film Greer's head turn is very fast but a remnant in the frames below from the Z-toon watch closely the false glare on top of Kellerman's head suddenly disappear and shift down in front of him. You can see Greer's left arm with a whitish hand and gun that has been bleached out drop the pistol in front of Kellerman who retrieves it at the end of the video in slow mo.
> 
> If Greer was merely looking for JFK to get shot why didn't he return to the steering wheel immediately & why the ducking action seen in NIX and not seen in Z when he turns to the front again after the head shot? Many witnesses said the limo slowed or stopped AFTER the head shot debunking a quick turnaround by Greer before flooring the gas pedal. Obviously he had a gun in his left hand to drop before putting his hands back on the wheel!
> Also,there is no glare on Kellermans head from the sun in the very beginning it only comes on a few seconds later which proves it has been tampered with and proves the Oswald did it apologists wrong that the z film wasnt tampered with and thats the glare of the sunlight since the glare would be there THE ENTIRE TIME,so that shoots down the lone nut theorists theory that that is the glare of agent Kellermans head.
> 
> The zapruder film  as we all know was altered and tampered with unlike the Nix film.
> The forgers had a hard time getting all the snipping, pasting and repainting done in such a way that the timing of the characters in the "film" are strangely out of sync with everyday normal actions...ie...Greers superhuman head turns, Brehm's son appearing too quickly from behind and clapping...others are stiff and frozen looking, Jean Hill and Mary Moorman, plus Altgens too. As well, the large grouping of people prior to the Stemmons sign are mostly unmoving, totally unrealistic with normal crowds behavior upon seeing Jacky and JFK.
> I agree that it is Z that has been most heavily edited and the difference in the location and movements of Greers arms between N and Z proves alteration. This alone should be enough to start an investigation by a normal prosecutor, upon seeing impossible differences between two films of the same Murder.
> The chilling thing here is really that the planners and current power structure that keeps covering this sick execution up are daring us to do something about it and feel in control enough that they are confident we wont try it, or will get sidetracked into a useless HSCA type scenario in the 70s which the planners controlled to get the desired results.


I see that you're still a total moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from you Candyfag.

anyways,this was something else I meant to mention earlier 7 but forgot to.

one of these films is altered.obviously it is the zapruder film because for years researchers always believed that the zapruder film was the smoking gun to the JFK case but its not because its so obvious it has been forged and heavily edited because the unmoving crowds on the opposite side on the stemmons freeway sign where James Tague and was standing is unrealistic with normal crowds behaviour with JFK.

As you can see the little girl running and waving her hand but everybody else there on that side is completely still while on the opposite side by the grassy knoll by zapruder, the crowds ARE moving.the one thing they could not edit out  was JFK's head going backwards.technology was obviously not that advanced back then like it is now.If that event had happened now,they would have done a much better job with it and not so sloppy like they were.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> dumdum said:
> 
> 
> 
> *His forearm is in the sun*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't what the hell you're talking about in the least*. His forearm is not supposed to be at shoulder length and that is why they had to create a fake grey streak to mimic those movements in the Zapruder *(because Greer's arm/hand really did cross when he shot Kennedy)* to give plausible denial for silly people like yourself. *You just demonstrated perfectly, you have zero knowledge of this case and are incapable of grasping common sense*.
> 
> This clown just admitted to Greer's forearm being at shoulder height and doesn't understand that it's really not supposed to be his arm but really is and it's really fake because *it's not supposed to be crossing but really is because nix and muchmore prove it really did cross when he shot jfk. The illusion has been proven a reality*.
Click to expand...


I like the clip of Pitt & Clooney.  Because that was my reaction when I read your posts.  Your video clips don't AT ALL show what you claim they do.  Other than your video "evidence" being rather comical, maybe you can explain the logic in putting a shooter in the car?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumdum said:
> 
> 
> 
> *His forearm is in the sun*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the clip of Pitt & Clooney.  Because that was my reaction when I read your posts.  Your video clips don't AT ALL show what you claim they do.  Other than your video "evidence" being rather comical, maybe you can explain the logic in putting a shooter in the car?
Click to expand...


What part of the ton of evidence against Greer are you referring to? You can't be specific because everything I've posted is a visual fact with tons of other easy to read corroboration. You joined this site to post in this thread that proves this no-brainer.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the clip of Pitt & Clooney.  Because that was my reaction when I read your posts.  Your video clips don't AT ALL show what you claim they do.  Other than your video "evidence" being rather comical, maybe you can explain the logic in putting a shooter in the car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the ton of evidence against Greer are you referring to? You can't be specific because everything I've posted is a visual fact with tons of other easy to read corroboration. You joined this site to post in this thread that proves this no-brainer.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever

The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me.
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video

Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing over. 

I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.








*THE FAKE GREY STREAK covered Greer's arm movement in the zfilm and the nix film proves that alteration beyond any doubt. Case Closed, finally*. This old copy shows the fake reflection recoiling and pushing back in unison with the headshot very clearly.




*The driver killed Kennedy and the Nix film provides conclusive proof to this inevitable truth*.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the clip of Pitt & Clooney.  Because that was my reaction when I read your posts.  Your video clips don't AT ALL show what you claim they do.  Other than your video "evidence" being rather comical, maybe you can explain the logic in putting a shooter in the car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the ton of evidence against Greer are you referring to? You can't be specific because everything I've posted is a visual fact with tons of other easy to read corroboration. You joined this site to post in this thread that proves this no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


C'mon you little Obama faggot. Bring your bullshit, you fucking pussy.LOL


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the clip of Pitt & Clooney.  Because that was my reaction when I read your posts.  Your video clips don't AT ALL show what you claim they do.  Other than your video "evidence" being rather comical, maybe you can explain the logic in putting a shooter in the car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the ton of evidence against Greer are you referring to? You can't be specific because everything I've posted is a visual fact with tons of other easy to read corroboration. You joined this site to post in this thread that proves this no-brainer.
Click to expand...


Can you point me to the "easy to read corroboration"?
Because in the video that you say shows "visual fact", I see his left hand down by the door.
Also, you say the Z film has been manipulated.  Is there any independent study that claims this?  If so, can you point me to that as well?
If the Z film was altered, then why didn't they take that out?


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
Everyone can see, even the Kennedy Kooks that *Greer's left arm is swiftly jerking over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. CASE CLOSED, with no challenge from any lone nutter or ct'er like Groden and Marrs. *It does NOT matter if 1000 people say a blue sky is black, it will always be blue. Every single person who has seen the NIX gif knows Greer's left arm crosses because it happens*.





*NO HAND OR ARM AT 304-305. IT'S OBVIOUS AND CONCLUSIVE*.












*THERE IS NO FAKE ARM ATTACHED TO THE FAKE HAND*. That is how obvious and pathetic a cover-up it was and is.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> Everyone can see, even the Kennedy Kooks that *Greer's left arm is swiftly jerking over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot*. CASE CLOSED, with no challenge from any lone nutter or ct'er like Groden and Marrs. *It does NOT matter if 1000 people say a blue sky is black, it will always be blue. Every single person who has seen the NIX gif knows Greer's left arm crosses because it happens*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM AT 304-305. IT'S OBVIOUS AND CONCLUSIVE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IS NO FAKE ARM ATTACHED TO THE FAKE HAND*. That is how obvious and pathetic a cover-up it was and is.



I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun?
Click to expand...


I proved the hand was fake you troll. All you did was post bullshit. Greer's left arm crosses in both other films, totally solving this case.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> *Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nix, muchmore and Zapruder which prove Greer's guilt beyond all doubt. No need for eyewitnesses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

> I proved the hand was fake you troll.



WOW, I must have missed the "proof".  Can you show me that again?  More importantly, can you show me the evidence that anybody else has studied this and came to the same conclusion?



7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> *Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nix, muchmore and Zapruder which prove Greer's guilt beyond all doubt. No need for eyewitnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying..............if you were to prosecute William Greer (don't get excited, the man died in 1985) for the murder of JFK..............you could show this evidence and a jury would find him guilty?
> If this shows his guilt, "beyond all doubt", how was he never prosecuted for it?  I mean, if it is so obvious, & I'm the blind one that can't see it, how come the thousands of people that have seen that same footage haven't seen it?
> I know you said you don't need a witness...................but one would come in real handy about now.
> 
> Also, I almost forgot, I'm still waiting on that "tons of other easy to read corroboration".
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> *Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nix, muchmore and Zapruder which prove Greer's guilt beyond all doubt. No need for eyewitnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be banned for stupidity. And I don't mean from this board - I mean from America.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> *Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nix, muchmore and Zapruder which prove Greer's guilt beyond all doubt. No need for eyewitnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You should be banned for stupidity. And I don't mean from this board - I mean from America*.
Click to expand...


*You should be banned for stupidity. And I don't mean from this board - I mean from America*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> William Greer, the driver fired the fatal shot seen in the zfilm.



No no.  That's not just untrue, and utterly baseless, but facially absurd and fucking STUPID.

You goons are morons.

Respectfully yours,

an admirer of how well you function with no brain.


----------



## 7forever

20) *NURSE DIANA HAMILTON BOWRON: greeted the limousine with a stretcher. She claimed, "...the back of his head...well, it was very bad--you know..." Arlen Specter failed to elucidate what she meant by the "back of the head" being very bad*. (emphasis added) (WC V6:136 Within 48 hours of the assassination the British press relayed a second hand account from Bowron through her mother: "...there was blood all over this neck and shoulders. *There was a gaping wound in the back of his head*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth , p. 180) Author Livingstone corresponded and spoke by phone with Bowron in 1993. He reported that Bowron claimed, "*I first saw the large wound in the back of the head in the car*. When we were preparing the body for the coffin I had the opportunity to examine it more closely. *It was about five inches in diameter and there was no flap of skin covering it, just a fraction of skin along part of the edges of bone. There was, however, some hair hanging down from the top of the head, which was caked with blood, and most of the brain was missing. The wound was so large I could almost put my whole left fist inside*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 181) She also said, "...The hole was basically almost the size of a saucer, and sort of from the occiput. So there was quite a reasonable amount missing from the top as well." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 190) When asked her opinion of the nature of the defect in the rear of the skull, Bowron told Livingstone, "Well, to me it was an exit hole." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 192) Livingstone asked, "Did you see any entry hole in the back of the head?". *"I assumed and I still do that that was an exit wound*." Bowron answered. ( Killing the Truth , p. 195). Bowron prepared a drawing depicting the skull wound as she saw it for Livingstone which bears a striking similarity to *the diagram *of the wound prepared by Robert McClelland, MD and agreed to by Paul Peters, MD ( High Treason in group of images following p. 23 in hard cover edition.) It *shows a defect squarely in the occiput on the right side; a second diagram depicting the skull from above shows the right rear quadrant of the skull absent with the notation "missing*". (Killing the Truth,in images following p. 368)


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> 20) *NURSE DIANA HAMILTON BOWRON: greeted the limousine with a stretcher. She claimed, "...the back of his head...well, it was very bad--you know..." Arlen Specter failed to elucidate what she meant by the "back of the head" being very bad*. (emphasis added) (WC V6:136 Within 48 hours of the assassination the British press relayed a second hand account from Bowron through her mother: "...there was blood all over this neck and shoulders. *There was a gaping wound in the back of his head*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth , p. 180) Author Livingstone corresponded and spoke by phone with Bowron in 1993. He reported that Bowron claimed, "*I first saw the large wound in the back of the head in the car*. When we were preparing the body for the coffin I had the opportunity to examine it more closely. *It was about five inches in diameter and there was no flap of skin covering it, just a fraction of skin along part of the edges of bone. There was, however, some hair hanging down from the top of the head, which was caked with blood, and most of the brain was missing. The wound was so large I could almost put my whole left fist inside*." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 181) She also said, "...The hole was basically almost the size of a saucer, and sort of from the occiput. So there was quite a reasonable amount missing from the top as well." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 190) When asked her opinion of the nature of the defect in the rear of the skull, Bowron told Livingstone, "Well, to me it was an exit hole." (Livingstone, Killing the Truth, p. 192) Livingstone asked, "Did you see any entry hole in the back of the head?". *"I assumed and I still do that that was an exit wound*." Bowron answered. ( Killing the Truth , p. 195). Bowron prepared a drawing depicting the skull wound as she saw it for Livingstone which bears a striking similarity to *the diagram *of the wound prepared by Robert McClelland, MD and agreed to by Paul Peters, MD ( High Treason in group of images following p. 23 in hard cover edition.) It *shows a defect squarely in the occiput on the right side; a second diagram depicting the skull from above shows the right rear quadrant of the skull absent with the notation "missing*". (Killing the Truth,in images following p. 368)



You say there is a big hole in the back of his.  In the clips that you are showing, there is obviously a hole on the side of his head adjacent to "the flap".  How does he have two exit wounds?  Was he shot from two different directions at the same time?

Also, I am STILL waiting on all the "tons of other easy to read corroboration" that Greer was firing at JFK.


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
*This conpsiracy kook who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (just a few months ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot*. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. *They are dreading the day when millions of people find out this shocking but obvious truth*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.

*Jim Marrs debunks his own disinformation about the Driver NOT shooting JFK by lying about visual facts seen in Zapruder*. These are the type of idiots who've been making money off book sales for over 40 years. JIM MARRS LOVES GOOGLE...LOL  









*THIS FAT HILLBILLY completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bullshit to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own SECRET SERVICE AGENT, bodyguard, DRIVER.*


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> *This conpsiracy kook who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (just a few months ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot*. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. *They are dreading the day when millions of people find out this shocking but obvious truth*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> *Jim Marrs debunks his own disinformation about the Driver NOT shooting JFK by lying about visual facts seen in Zapruder*. These are the type of idiots who've been making money off book sales for over 40 years. JIM MARRS LOVES GOOGLE...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS FAT HILLBILLY completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bullshit to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own SECRET SERVICE AGENT, bodyguard, DRIVER.*


7forever finally posts a picture of himself.


----------



## 7forever

Anders Lindman said:


> :*eek*: Never seen that film before. It's the opposite side from the Zapruder film. *Anyone has a link to this video*?



The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me. Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video


*The Nix film close-up showing Greer's left arm crossing over is the smoking gun in this case that cannot be challenged in any way. It proves Zapruder was altered to hide Greer's left arm crossing when he shot JFK*. 

I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Anders Lindman said:
> 
> 
> 
> :*eek*: Never seen that film before. It's the opposite side from the Zapruder film. *Anyone has a link to this video*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me. Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> 
> *The Nix film close-up showing Greer's left arm crossing over is the smoking gun in this case that cannot be challenged in any way. It proves Zapruder was altered to hide Greer's left arm crossing when he shot JFK*.
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.
Click to expand...


Your not going to send me the link to all the "tons of other easy to read corroboration" on these claims ARE YOU?  I've asked quite a few times now, and all I get is the same pictures in response, or no response at all.
It's interesting to see that you have such differences with Jim Marrs, when you both have made outrageous claims that have no PROOF.  Only difference is, he makes a living writing books about it.  You couldn't fill a pamphlet with the "evidence" you have.


----------



## 7forever

*Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended *

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com 

*Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.

In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.

About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.

From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."

*In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.

*In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. *This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"

It's that simple.

*I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.

Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?

Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.

Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?

Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?

Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.

*Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy. *Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.

*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?

Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 

Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?

Mrs. HILL - No.

What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

*Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back *and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]

In point of FACT:

*Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.

Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.

And so we're left with this:

*For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.

It's that simple.

*Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy. 
__________________
Charles Drago
Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum


----------



## 7forever

*The altered gun is visible before, during and after the shot.
318 is the fake reflection and 319 is the gun bleached in white*.




*COMING UP FROM FLOOR, BACKWARDS*.




*They could NOT edit out the gun so they covered it with white and grey*. The driver killing Kennedy was always THE TRUTH but was universally ignored and covered-up.




Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## 7forever

*The great fake reflection footage that started it all in 7-09*.

-*The fake blob recoils and separates from Roy's head when Greer fires revolver*.
-The fake hand coming off wheel begins with 2 dots.
-*They both make eye contact after turning back straight*.
-Kellerman raises hand signaling that Greer's gonna shoot back.
-*The white lane (by driver's door) comes into focus just in time to blend in with the fake grey streak which mirrored Greer's arm crossing that's seen in the nix film*.
-The fake grey streak is over his shoulder first and then across when it's needed.
-*The fake forehead reflection replacing Greer's hand is the only one that cannot be independently proven fake without the nix film or other evidence*.
-Kellerman moves his head forward, backward and forward again in 1 second in an attempt to block the gun's view from the north side of Elm street.
-*Watch the driver's door when Greer turns to shoot back. Something appears beneath the white lane which is very likely the curb*.
-Watch the top of Greer's head after he shoots jfk. He still had a reflection, so they darkened it to distract from the silly fakery on Roy's head.




*Greer's arm crosses in nix, confirming the logical reasons for Zapruder film fakery*.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jis_ZFspfY]YouTube - Jfk Assassination the limo driver theory Debunked[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Kellerman moved his head forward, backward and forward again in the space of 1 second (frames 296-314) in an attempt to block the gun's view from the north side of elm street and after to look like he's ducking bullets. Watch him look to his left towards Greer's chest. *He was following the movement of the gun and Greer's arm. When Greer turned the second time, the gun was near his right collarbone, so all he did was push it up, over and shoot jfk directly in the forehead*. Kellerman even throws his hand up to signal it's time to shoot jfk. *That is how ridiculously obvious it is. Minor things like that are normally ignored or written off as anomalies*. 





*Watch the fake reflection recoil and separate from Roy's head*.


----------



## candycorn

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anders Lindman said:
> 
> 
> 
> :*eek*: Never seen that film before. It's the opposite side from the Zapruder film. *Anyone has a link to this video*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me. Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> 
> *The Nix film close-up showing Greer's left arm crossing over is the smoking gun in this case that cannot be challenged in any way. It proves Zapruder was altered to hide Greer's left arm crossing when he shot JFK*.
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not going to send me the link to all the "tons of other easy to read corroboration" on these claims ARE YOU? I've asked quite a few times now, and all I get is the same pictures in response, or no response at all.
> It's interesting to see that you have such differences with Jim Marrs, when you both have made outrageous claims that have no PROOF. Only difference is, he makes a living writing books about it. You couldn't fill a pamphlet with the "evidence" you have.
Click to expand...

 

7Forever is only here to promote his blog.  Every post he makes is SPAM in every sense of the word.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever - 

Your rants are seriously idiotic.


----------



## Rationalist1016

candycorn said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me. Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> 
> *The Nix film close-up showing Greer's left arm crossing over is the smoking gun in this case that cannot be challenged in any way. It proves Zapruder was altered to hide Greer's left arm crossing when he shot JFK*.
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not going to send me the link to all the "tons of other easy to read corroboration" on these claims ARE YOU? I've asked quite a few times now, and all I get is the same pictures in response, or no response at all.
> It's interesting to see that you have such differences with Jim Marrs, when you both have made outrageous claims that have no PROOF. Only difference is, he makes a living writing books about it. You couldn't fill a pamphlet with the "evidence" you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7Forever is only here to promote his blog.  Every post he makes is SPAM in every sense of the word.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he keeps writing "case closed" & "end of debate" after his claims.  Somehow that is suppose to persuade us to accept his version of events.
I'm guessing the "7forever" means "act like a seven year old forever".  There is no way an ADULT would handle themselves like this.  I just picture him pounding his fists on the desk, all red faced and yelling the driver did it!  the driver did it!
I was told there is a lot of evidence to prove his point.  I have asked repeatedly for a link to this information.  Have yet to receive anything but.........the drive did!  the drive did it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not going to send me the link to all the "tons of other easy to read corroboration" on these claims ARE YOU? I've asked quite a few times now, and all I get is the same pictures in response, or no response at all.
> It's interesting to see that you have such differences with Jim Marrs, when you both have made outrageous claims that have no PROOF. Only difference is, he makes a living writing books about it. You couldn't fill a pamphlet with the "evidence" you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7Forever is only here to promote his blog.  Every post he makes is SPAM in every sense of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he keeps writing "case closed" & "end of debate" after his claims.  Somehow that is suppose to persuade us to accept his version of events.
> I'm guessing the "7forever" means "act like a seven year old forever".  There is no way an ADULT would handle themselves like this.  I just picture him pounding his fists on the desk, all red faced and yelling the driver did it!  the driver did it!
> I was told there is a lot of evidence to prove his point.  I have asked repeatedly for a link to this information.  Have yet to receive anything but.........the drive did!  the drive did it!
Click to expand...


you are obviously afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see which is why you only read parts of his posts.the fact that you address candyfag kills your credibility,he is the biggest dumbfuck troll to grace any message board as many people here will tell you the same thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever -
> 
> Your rants are seriously idiotic.



obviously you have never read any of candycorns posts because that describes him to a tee.


----------



## Liability

Did ya ever notice that the asshats who insist that the 9/11/2001 attacks against us were somehow perpetrated *not* by al qaeda fuckbrains but by internal agents of Amerika TEND to be the very same asshats who believe that the driver of the completely open to public view limousine in which President Kennedy was being driven was somehow able to turn around and shoot the President point blank in the head?

And those fucking idiots NEVER seem to notice that they are insane.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7Forever is only here to promote his blog.  Every post he makes is SPAM in every sense of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he keeps writing "case closed" & "end of debate" after his claims.  Somehow that is suppose to persuade us to accept his version of events.
> I'm guessing the "7forever" means "act like a seven year old forever".  There is no way an ADULT would handle themselves like this.  I just picture him pounding his fists on the desk, all red faced and yelling the driver did it!  the driver did it!
> I was told there is a lot of evidence to prove his point.  I have asked repeatedly for a link to this information.  Have yet to receive anything but.........the drive did!  the drive did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are obviously afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see which is why you only read parts of his posts.the fact that you address candyfag kills your credibility,he is the biggest dumbfuck troll to grace any message board as many people here will tell you the same thing.
Click to expand...


Yeah............I'm afraid of the truth!  If that is your version of the "truth", well all I can feel is pity for you because the public education system has failed you so horribly.
This whole "the drive shot JFK" theory is just pitiful.  It defies all logic and lacks any true critical thinking.  What's worse, is that we are all looking at the same video evidence and it doesn't make any difference.  You see what you see and I see what I see.  The only problem is that anything that points to a different conclusion than yours is always "FAKED"!  So, your theory is not falsifiable!  No matter what evidence is presented, are you going to call "FAKE"?  Like the evidence that ALL the ballistic evidence matched Oswalds ammunition?  Is that fake?
Also, don't misunderstand, I am not claiming that Oswald did it ........case closed.  I think it is very possible that someone put him up to it.  Or even that there was someone up there with him.  There's not a lot "proof" of it, but there are a lot of claims! 
But once you leave the realm of Oswalds involvement............you are leaving ALL the evidence and logic behind.


----------



## 7forever

THIS IS MOST LIKELY THE CLOSEST EYEWITNESS ACCOUNT PLACING THE GUN IN GREER'S HAND.

COUNTY OF DALLAS, TEXAS 
Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22 day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Address 5922 Velasco, Dallas, Age 22 , Phone No. TA 7-9761 
Deposes and says: 
I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm andHouston [sic] Streets, this being the southwest corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I was looking down at my camera to see the number of the film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds. I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pull out what looked like a rifle. *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass*. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. /s/ Hugh William Betzner, Jr.
JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner


----------



## 7forever

*Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer*.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*

*The back of his head opens up at the moment of the front right impact.*




FRAME 337


----------



## Warrior102

Liability said:


> Did ya ever notice that the asshats who insist that the 9/11/2001 attacks against us were somehow perpetrated *not* by al qaeda fuckbrains but by internal agents of Amerika TEND to be the very same asshats who believe that the driver of the completely open to public view limousine in which President Kennedy was being driven was somehow able to turn around and shoot the President point blank in the head?
> 
> And those fucking idiots NEVER seem to notice that they are insane.



I just looked at 7forever's profile.. he only friend is 9/11 Inside Job......


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> THIS IS MOST LIKELY THE CLOSEST EYEWITNESS ACCOUNT PLACING THE GUN IN GREER'S HAND.
> 
> COUNTY OF DALLAS, TEXAS
> Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22 day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Address 5922 Velasco, Dallas, Age 22 , Phone No. TA 7-9761
> Deposes and says:
> I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm andHouston [sic] Streets, this being the southwest corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I was looking down at my camera to see the number of the film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds. I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pull out what looked like a rifle. *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass*. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. /s/ Hugh William Betzner, Jr.
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner



That's your idea of a good witness to YOUR claim?  A man that was well behind and to the left of the car?  A man that admits he isn't sure where he was when he heard the shots?  Not saw them, heard them, because he was winding his camera?  Admits he wasn't sure of the CAR that the gun/guns were in?  And most of all.......he never mentions the DRIVER of the limousine.  There were guns in the follow-up car.  Those would be the guns that he is seeing.
Also, here is a picture of what this mans vantage point would have been.  This isn't where the car was at the time of the shooting.  This just shows what can been seen from the rear/left angle.  Appears to be a pretty bad angle to see what the driver is doing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he keeps writing "case closed" & "end of debate" after his claims.  Somehow that is suppose to persuade us to accept his version of events.
> I'm guessing the "7forever" means "act like a seven year old forever".  There is no way an ADULT would handle themselves like this.  I just picture him pounding his fists on the desk, all red faced and yelling the driver did it!  the driver did it!
> I was told there is a lot of evidence to prove his point.  I have asked repeatedly for a link to this information.  Have yet to receive anything but.........the drive did!  the drive did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are obviously afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see which is why you only read parts of his posts.the fact that you address candyfag kills your credibility,he is the biggest dumbfuck troll to grace any message board as many people here will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah............I'm afraid of the truth!  If that is your version of the "truth", well all I can feel is pity for you because the public education system has failed you so horribly.
> This whole "the drive shot JFK" theory is just pitiful.  It defies all logic and lacks any true critical thinking.  What's worse, is that we are all looking at the same video evidence and it doesn't make any difference.  You see what you see and I see what I see.  The only problem is that anything that points to a different conclusion than yours is always "FAKED"!  So, your theory is not falsifiable!  No matter what evidence is presented, are you going to call "FAKE"?  Like the evidence that ALL the ballistic evidence matched Oswalds ammunition?  Is that fake?
> Also, don't misunderstand, I am not claiming that Oswald did it ........case closed.  I think it is very possible that someone put him up to it.  Or even that there was someone up there with him.  There's not a lot "proof" of it, but there are a lot of claims!
> But once you leave the realm of Oswalds involvement............you are leaving ALL the evidence and logic behind.
Click to expand...



yep you are definetely afraid of the truth because he has shown many times the nix film from the opposite side of the knoll where you can clearly see Greers left hand leave the wheel because his left jacket sleeve is pointing towards the back of the limo. why is it in the UNALTERED version,the nix film where he is pointing his left arm towards the back of the limo? let me guess,you think he is trying to get the bullet out of jfk's head?  

knowing that you address and actually listen to that dumbfuck troll candyfag,it wouldnt surprise me.Obviously you know nothing about how candyfag debates either.Of how he always declares himself a winner when he is getting his ass handed to him on a platter all the time saying "checkmate,Im batting a thousand,you havent proved a thing in the 3 years you been here."  and crap like that.You criticise 7 for saying case closed and all that,well you lose your credibility when you address candyfag when HE has no idea how to debate.thats why at this other site someone posted a thread there that said IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? because as i said,anybody that debates him,discovers that he is the biggest dumbfuck troll at any message board and thats saying a lot with the likes of Liar-ability and others.

Greers left arm is going backwards toward the back of the limo,look at the nix photos he has shown you,debunk it that it isnt,you cant.time to stop seeing only what you want to see and being afraid of the truth.do the mature thing and admit it that his arm is going backwards towards the back of the limo.again if his left arm is going backwards,its not to help kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Liar ability troll,whats up?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya ever notice that the asshats who insist that the 9/11/2001 attacks against us were somehow perpetrated *not* by al qaeda fuckbrains but by internal agents of Amerika TEND to be the very same asshats who believe that the driver of the completely open to public view limousine in which President Kennedy was being driven was somehow able to turn around and shoot the President point blank in the head?
> 
> And those fucking idiots NEVER seem to notice that they are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at 7forever's profile.. he only friend is 9/11 Inside Job......
Click to expand...


A brainwashed Bush dupe that has allowed agent LIAR ability to brainwash him.nice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Anders Lindman said:
> 
> 
> 
> :*eek*: Never seen that film before. It's the opposite side from the Zapruder film. *Anyone has a link to this video*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me. Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> 
> *The Nix film close-up showing Greer's left arm crossing over is the smoking gun in this case that cannot be challenged in any way. It proves Zapruder was altered to hide Greer's left arm crossing when he shot JFK*.
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.
Click to expand...


Seven spelled it out for you dummies style right here and you  STILL cant admit Greer fired thas fatal shot.yet you listen to shill candyfag who defends the warren commission that oswald did it and ANY version of the governments no matter how absurd it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended *
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com
> 
> *Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.
> 
> In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.
> 
> About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.
> 
> From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."
> 
> *In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.
> 
> *In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. *This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> *I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.
> 
> Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> 
> *Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy. *Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.
> 
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> *Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back *and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]
> 
> In point of FACT:
> 
> *Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.
> 
> Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.
> 
> And so we're left with this:
> 
> *For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> *Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy.
> __________________
> Charles Drago
> Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum



funny how even though Greers left arm is going backwards,they conviently ignore Jean Hills testimony as well where she even mentions she saw a secret service agent shooting back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.............I asked you to refer me to the "tons of other easy to read corroboration".  And to the proof that the Z film is edited.  All you did was repost the same clips.  Which aren't evidence of anything!
> *Can you name a witness that claims to have seen the driver pull a gun*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nix, muchmore and Zapruder which prove Greer's guilt beyond all doubt. No need for eyewitnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be banned for stupidity. And I don't mean from this board - I mean from America.
Click to expand...


yes zionest shill candyfag aka obamaerica,SHOULD be banned from america.the truth obviously hurts your feelings.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are obviously afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see which is why you only read parts of his posts.the fact that you address candyfag kills your credibility,he is the biggest dumbfuck troll to grace any message board as many people here will tell you the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah............I'm afraid of the truth!  If that is your version of the "truth", well all I can feel is pity for you because the public education system has failed you so horribly.
> This whole "the drive shot JFK" theory is just pitiful.  It defies all logic and lacks any true critical thinking.  What's worse, is that we are all looking at the same video evidence and it doesn't make any difference.  You see what you see and I see what I see.  The only problem is that anything that points to a different conclusion than yours is always "FAKED"!  So, your theory is not falsifiable!  No matter what evidence is presented, are you going to call "FAKE"?  Like the evidence that ALL the ballistic evidence matched Oswalds ammunition?  Is that fake?
> Also, don't misunderstand, I am not claiming that Oswald did it ........case closed.  I think it is very possible that someone put him up to it.  Or even that there was someone up there with him.  There's not a lot "proof" of it, but there are a lot of claims!
> But once you leave the realm of Oswalds involvement............you are leaving ALL the evidence and logic behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep you are definetely afraid of the truth because he has shown many times the nix film from the opposite side of the knoll where you can clearly see Greers left hand leave the wheel because his left jacket sleeve is pointing towards the back of the limo. why is it in the UNALTERED version,the nix film where he is pointing his left arm towards the back of the limo? let me guess,you think he is trying to get the bullet out of jfk's head?
> 
> knowing that you address and actually listen to that dumbfuck troll candyfag,it wouldnt surprise me.Obviously you know nothing about how candyfag debates either.Of how he always declares himself a winner when he is getting his ass handed to him on a platter all the time saying "checkmate,Im batting a thousand,you havent proved a thing in the 3 years you been here."  and crap like that.You criticise 7 for saying case closed and all that,well you lose your credibility when you address candyfag when HE has no idea how to debate.thats why at this other site someone posted a thread there that said IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? because as i said,anybody that debates him,discovers that he is the biggest dumbfuck troll at any message board and thats saying a lot with the likes of Liar-ability and others.
> 
> Greers left arm is going backwards toward the back of the limo,look at the nix photos he has shown you,debunk it that it isnt,you cant.time to stop seeing only what you want to see and being afraid of the truth.do the mature thing and admit it that his arm is going backwards towards the back of the limo.again if his left arm is going backwards,its not to help kennedy.
Click to expand...


I noticed that you didn't address any of the points that I made or any of the questions that I asked.  All you did was re-state your position.  And then you went off on a tirade about Candycorns credibility.  Which has NOTHING to do with my points or my questions.  If agreeing with something he said makes me loose my credibility with you...........then so be it.  It's a good thing I'm not here to get verification!  I thought I was here to have an adult discussion/debate over a specified subject.
Granted, I did make fun of 7forever a little bit.  I have been trying to get his attention to address the question that I have been asking him for quite a while now.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how even though Greers left arm is going backwards,they conviently ignore Jean Hills testimony as well where she even mentions she saw a secret service agent shooting back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would say an agent shot jfk from the grassy knoll.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

squealpiggy said:


> *You could post 100% definite proof *of your nutty theories in here *and I'd still say you were wrong*, just to piss you off.  Get professional help please.



Squealpiggy provides the truth behind every person who has denied this obvious truth on the forums. *I posted 1000% definitive proof against jfk's correct assassin*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> squealpiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You could post 100% definite proof *of your nutty theories in here *and I'd still say you were wrong*, just to piss you off.  Get professional help please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squealpiggy provides the truth behind every person who has denied this obvious truth on the forums. *I posted 1000% definitive proof against jfk's correct assassin*.
Click to expand...


No.  No you didn't. 

You posted bullshit.

You are bullshit.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Liar ability troll,whats up?



Hey fuckwit.

I haven't lied as you knew when you chose to lie, ya shitforbrainflyfucker.

And it's not trolling, scumbag, to note that you idiots are fucking idiots.

Morons like you aren't even smart enough to contemplate the utter absurdity of your basic premise:

Let's spell it out for you, shit-licker.

A group of conspirators plot the assassination of the President of the United States of America.  And the KEY component of the conspiracy -- perpetrating the actual murder -- *according to you imbeciles* boils down to having the DRIVER of the vehicle BE the murderer and DOING the deed while driving the President -- in full view of the world -- in an open-air limo!

What could POSSIBLY have gone wrong with THAT kind of ingenious thinking?

You are so far beyond stupid, 9/11 Rimjob, that brain dead trauma victims count themselves as lucky that they aren't you.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to the "easy to read corroboration"?
> Because in the video that you say shows "visual fact", I see his left hand down by the door.
> Also, you say the Z film has been manipulated.  Is there any independent study that claims this?  If so, can you point me to that as well?
> If the Z film was altered, then why didn't they take that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply ignoring all the evidence that points to Greer's guilt and saying something that has no relevance whatsoever. It doesn't matter what anyone said or didn't say. It only matters that the films prove the driver's guilt beyond any doubt. *His left arm crosses in nix proving the zfilm was altered and confirming the illusion in Zapruder is in fact a reality*. There is no need for corroboration when the the nix and muchmore films show Greer visually and factually shooting jfk.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squealpiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You could post 100% definite proof *of your nutty theories in here *and I'd still say you were wrong*, just to piss you off.  Get professional help please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squealpiggy provides the truth behind every person who has denied this obvious truth on the forums. *I posted 1000% definitive proof against jfk's correct assassin*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  No you didn't.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yes you did. 

You posted bullshit.

You are bullshit and a fucking moron.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to the "easy to read corroboration"?
> Because in the video that you say shows "visual fact", I see his left hand down by the door.
> Also, you say the Z film has been manipulated.  Is there any independent study that claims this?  If so, can you point me to that as well?
> If the Z film was altered, then why didn't they take that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply ignoring all the evidence that points to Greer's guilt and saying something that has no relevance whatsoever. It doesn't matter what anyone said or didn't say. It only matters that the films prove the driver's guilt beyond any doubt. *His left arm crosses in nix proving the zfilm was altered and confirming the illusion in Zapruder is in fact a reality*. There is no need for corroboration when the the nix and muchmore films show Greer visually and factually shooting jfk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows no such thing, you lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Liar ability troll,whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwit.
> 
> I haven't lied as you knew when you chose to lie, ya shitforbrainflyfucker.
> 
> And it's not trolling, scumbag, to note that you idiots are fucking idiots.
> 
> Morons like you aren't even smart enough to contemplate the utter absurdity of your basic premise:
> 
> Let's spell it out for you, shit-licker.
> 
> A group of conspirators plot the assassination of the President of the United States of America.  And the KEY component of the conspiracy -- perpetrating the actual murder -- *according to you imbeciles* boils down to having the DRIVER of the vehicle BE the murderer and DOING the deed while driving the President -- in full view of the world -- in an open-air limo!
> 
> What could POSSIBLY have gone wrong with THAT kind of ingenious thinking?
> 
> You are so far beyond stupid, 9/11 Rimjob, that brain dead trauma victims count themselves as lucky that they aren't you.
Click to expand...


Hey fuckwit.

You have lied as you knew when you chose to lie, ya shitforbrainflyfucker.

And it's not trolling, scumbag, to note that you idiots are fucking idiots.

Morons like you aren't even smart enough to contemplate the utter absurdity of your basic premise:

Let's spell it out for you, shit-licker.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squealpiggy provides the truth behind every person who has denied this obvious truth on the forums. *I posted 1000% definitive proof against jfk's correct assassin*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  No you didn't.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit and a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply ignoring all the evidence that points to Greer's guilt and saying something that has no relevance whatsoever. It doesn't matter what anyone said or didn't say. It only matters that the films prove the driver's guilt beyond any doubt. *His left arm crosses in nix proving the zfilm was altered and confirming the illusion in Zapruder is in fact a reality*. There is no need for corroboration when the the nix and muchmore films show Greer visually and factually shooting jfk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows no such thing, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows Greer shooting jfk, you lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  No you didn't.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit and a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
Click to expand...


you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  No you didn't.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit and a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
Click to expand...


You my bitch, you fucking pathetic troll...


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> You posted bullshit.
> 
> You are bullshit and a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
Click to expand...


Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.

President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind.  

End of story.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.
> 
> President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.

President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from the front by Greer. 

End of story. YOU ARE MOCKED TO DEATH WITH YOUR BULLSHIT.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.
> 
> President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


You are pathetic and have nothing to support anything besides proving you are a defeated board troll.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.
> 
> President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.
> 
> President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from the front by Greer.
> 
> End of story. YOU ARE MOCKED TO DEATH WITH YOUR BULLSHIT.
Click to expand...


Oh nozies.  A flaming pussy idiot conspiracy "theorist" with not a shred of credibility is mocking me?

Heaven forfend!


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*Greer passes the gun starting at frame 242 with both his hands off the wheel at frame 241. The last frame you see the fitted gun is 278 and then the film pans upward with zero evidence his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. We know it didn't because he killed Kennedy and his left arm crosses his right shoulder in nix proving that as factual. The hand popping off the wheel at 304 is 100 percent fake and that you are denying. *So, instead of admitting that Greer killed jfk you are gonna leave? Why not just admit this obvious fact?* You are simply stating the same old denials that are now totally invalid. The only thing you can do is continue denying reality or admit that Greer killed Kennedy and the zfilm was heavily altered to hide that fact.

*Frame 241 shows both hands off the wheel just before he passes gun.*.





*Greer passes the gun to his left hand*.




*Greer passes gun; his left hand goes missing because they panned upward during the frames which Greer transferred the gun from the lower position to near his shoulder before he turned the second time to shoot jfk*.




*The gun in Greer's hand was near his right collarbone when he turned to shoot kennedy. He simply pushed it up, over and shot jfk in the right forehead *with the bullet logically exiting the right rear, totally consistent with the evidence and correct wound path.


----------



## 7forever

sylph said:


> If this was true that would mean that every person in the car wanted Kennedy dead. They all agreed what was going to happen.
> 
> *Otherwise I think they would have said something*....



Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
*Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from? 
Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say from right there in the car. Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*. 
Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.


----------



## 7forever

sylph said:


> If this was true that would mean that every person in the car wanted Kennedy dead. They all agreed what was going to happen.
> 
> *Otherwise I think they would have said something*....



Posner vs Harris 6
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
*Mr. BALL *- Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
*Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire*, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes.

*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car*. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
*Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that - I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away*.


----------



## 7forever

iq_145 said:


> He seems to want the thread taken down, or simply swamped with his repetitive garbage. *Either way, he is best ignored*.



*Right, the truth is best ignored when you refuse to accept it and certainly cannot challenge it*.


----------



## elvis

Jackie did it.


----------



## 7forever

iq_145 said:


> He seems to want the thread taken down, or simply swamped with his repetitive garbage. Either way, he is best ignored.



*I have dominated this thread with the most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history*. 14 months of posting the truth and still no challenge from a single soul.


----------



## 7forever

sylph said:


> Not actually against your theory but at least give us a motive for each person in the car to make it more interesting.....
> 
> Jackie would have wanted him dead for publically humiliating him with his tarts....
> the others...paid off perhaps?
> 
> Then there's the mafia, the CIA and everyone else that wanted him dead....so not much of a conspiracy.
> 
> *But if it was done openly in public like this, my point is, surely it would have been a spur of the moment murder...because otherwise it is the most ridiculous assassination idea ever.....in an open top car*, get the passenger to kill him and the rest of us say it was a shooter in the hills.....but what about the crowds that will see it?
> 
> So yes, I get what you are saying, you think it was someone in the car...I get that. But why? What motive? And was it spur of the moment or deliberately planned?
> Even if you don't know - just give me your theory, that's all I was asking...



Jackie wasn't look at him, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. *They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up. Just imagine the governor of TX going against the media and government in the 60's. A complete joke*. Of course it was ridiculous and that's the very reason why millions of americans should know about it. So, they can laugh at how retarded government can really be when their arrogance allows such an epic blunder.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

Bulthompsn said:


> I stand by my initial research as to the major upper level players.
> 
> *The inside the car shot in my opinion if accurate does not preclude an accidental discharge of the firearm*.
> 
> I do not have instant recall at the moment but I  seem to remember some vague accusations regarding the upper level people subbing inexperienced guys on the detail.
> 
> The shots from behind are a given. Also other shots in the plaza. The truth is always stranger than fiction.
> 
> In this scenario they had a  "hit" in the back from long range. They had a hit from the front still. Also potentially from the front hitting the Governor. Both he and his wife swore until they day they died that shots came from the front.  In the crossfire it would be understandable if the agent driving freaks out and pulls a revolver and attempts a shot to the rear. Ask yourself what would you do if you were in that drivers seat with a weapon at the ready?
> 
> Whether intentional or unintentional this scenario is supported by the actions afterward whereby the car is "wiped".  *If an agent was involved they HAD to cover that up immediately. I should clarify each participant AFTER the fact has no need to be "in on" the murder at all to cover up after the fact with zeal and complicity*.  Prevention of an open revolution, prevention of WWIII,  general career  CYA  are all the potential unintended consequences if  the truth gets out.



*Greer shooting Kennedy by accident is a patently absurd theory but really is the only defense if Greer ever took the stand*. He would admit to shooting jfk by accident in the commission of shooting back at the assassins and that explains why he lied about even seeing Kennedy let alone saying he turned only once. *He died in 85. The buffoon's on the right*.


----------



## 7forever

Heads said:


> Just because people don't believe you, doesn't mean they are a troll.



*It has little to do with me but that's what people want. Shoot the messenger. The films prove Greer killed Kennedy, so there's no way out of it unless the government had destroyed at least the nix and muchmore films but they didn't*, which left the opportunity to prove it when someone finally looked at Greer's arm from the south side of elm. *His left arm crosses in both films confirming beyond doubt the zfilm was altered to hide Greer's arm crossing his shoulder. It was that easy but I didn't get the nix close-up until 10-10 about 15 months after my research started. The case was closed when this footage was discovered*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to the "easy to read corroboration"?
> Because in the video that you say shows "visual fact", I see his left hand down by the door.
> Also, you say the Z film has been manipulated.  Is there any independent study that claims this?  If so, can you point me to that as well?
> If the Z film was altered, then why didn't they take that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply ignoring all the evidence that points to Greer's guilt and saying something that has no relevance whatsoever. It doesn't matter what anyone said or didn't say. It only matters that the films prove the driver's guilt beyond any doubt. *His left arm crosses in nix proving the zfilm was altered and confirming the illusion in Zapruder is in fact a reality*. There is no need for corroboration when the the nix and muchmore films show Greer visually and factually shooting jfk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But YOU are the one that said there is a lot of "easy to read corroboration".  I am asking you to produce that.  You can't seem to understand that point.  The video is obviously all you have.  Which seems a little contradictory when you claim that the video evidence has been faked.  How is the "faked" video evidence supposed to prove your "factual" account of the event?
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Heads said:


> Just because people don't believe you, doesn't mean they are a troll.



No matter what any person thought they knew about his case, they now know for certain that Greer killed jfk by learning that *the left hand coming off the wheel at frame 304 in Zapruder is fake*.
*His hand is really by his shoulder in this sequence*.




*Fake hand starts with two dots*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> But YOU are the one that said there is a lot of "easy to read corroboration".  I am asking you to produce that.  You can't seem to understand that point.  The video is obviously all you have.  Which seems a little contradictory when you claim that the video evidence has been faked.  How is the "faked" video evidence supposed to prove your "factual" account of the event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer passes the gun in Z and his left hand completes the movement in nix and muchmore. Zapruder completes those movements with laughable 1963 video fakery. It's totally simple and retarded in the modern day, 2011. What they did then is a fucking joke now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

The only ss agent who shot back was Greer. He fired the fatal shot.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?

*Mrs. HILL *- Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought, because I guess from the TV and movies, that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and *I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Read her testimony. She heard three shots which are identifiable by known and agreed upon shots. The first shot missed. The single bullet myth is 2 shots. There's three right there and Mary's affadavit provides the last two close together. *There were at least 5 shots*.


----------



## 7forever

treeghost said:


> *304 isn't the kill shot frame, so what no hand or arm OR GUN*.
> 
> You know what else? He doesn't have a face on those frames either, very suspicious.



It means everything because it's supposed to be his real hand coming off the wheel but it's an obvious fake. *The greatest defense against the driver shooting jfk is now INVALID*.


----------



## 7forever

treeghost said:


> *304 isn't the kill shot frame, so what no hand or arm OR GUN*.
> 
> You know what else? He doesn't have a face on those frames either, very suspicious.



The point is very simple. *Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder but it can be seen crossing his shoulder in Nix and that is conclusive proof all by itself of the hand being faked at 304*. Greer's left hand returned to the wheel after he shot jfk. Proving the hand is fake in Zapruder was done before I even got the nix close-up. That is how obvious this cover-up is.

*The fake hand was placed there to mimic a hand and to give an excuse for not believing the clear visual that Greer shoots jfk in Zapruder*. Because, if his hand is coming off the wheel a half second before the shot and does not cross, that gives plausible denial. *This requires ignoring that both of Greer's hands are off the wheel 4 seconds before the shot with no visual evidence that his left hand returned to the wheel after the film pans upward. Greer's left arm crossing in Nix is all the proof anyone needed to confirm that the driver (William Robert Greer) fired the fatal shot which killed John F. Kennedy on 11-22-1963*.

*Left arm crosses in unison with headshot*.




*Greer passes gun and the film pans upward which causes his left hand to go missing*.




*Fake hand with NO fake arm attachment...Frames 303-304*.




Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> iq_145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to want the thread taken down, or simply swamped with his repetitive garbage. Either way, he is best ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have dominated this thread with the most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history*. 14 months of posting the truth and still no challenge from a single soul.
Click to expand...


You HAVE dominated this thread.................there is no doubt about that.
But "most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history"?
You've got to be kidding!!  Especially with the next sentence being "still no challenge from a single soul."
All you have received are challenges.  You feel you've won because you haven't addressed any of them.  I think we are getting a little incite into the mind of "7forever".  He is trying to buck himself up as some kind of hero for "cracking the case"!  Too bad the case was solved 47 years ago!!  But good job, good hustle out there!!


----------



## Liability

It is tragic that a mind as infantile and unformed as that of 7fornever can repeat this endless litany of completely absurd drivel and not be subject to any hope of correction.

His mind is frozen shut.  It is impenetrable.

However, for those who care about reality (that leaves 7fornever and 9/11 Rimjob out) the stabilized format of the Zapruder film CLEARLY establishes that Greer had nothing to do with shooting the late President.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNo5ykx_gAg]YouTube - &#x202a;Zapruder Film stabilized and enhanced.mp4&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT appears on it around the time that idiots like 7fornever "see" a gun Greer's hand.  

It's right around the 30 second mark.  

7fornever has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.

But at least he fucks cockroaches.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iq_145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to want the thread taken down, or simply swamped with his repetitive garbage. Either way, he is best ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have dominated this thread with the most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history*. 14 months of posting the truth and still no challenge from a single soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You HAVE dominated this thread.................there is no doubt about that.
> But "most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history"?
> You've got to be kidding!!  Especially with the next sentence being "still no challenge from a single soul."
> All you have received are challenges.  You feel you've won because you haven't addressed any of them.  I think we are getting a little incite into the mind of "7forever".  He is trying to buck himself up as some kind of hero for "cracking the case"!  Too bad the case was solved 47 years ago!!  But good job, good hustle out there!!
Click to expand...


You have denied visual facts all which would never be in question by any judge, jury or open minded person. His arm crosses and that's it. Nothing can change that nor the fact that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT appears on it around the time that idiots like 7fornever "see" a gun Greer's hand.
> 
> It's right around the 30 second mark.
> 
> 7fornever has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.
> 
> But at least he fucks cockroaches.



*In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT recoils like a gun and separates from his head, proving it's an obvious fake just like your attempt at disinfo*. YOU ARE A DEFEATED MORON. 

It's right around the 30 second mark. 

Liar has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.

*But at least he fucks cockroaches*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT appears on it around the time that idiots like 7fornever "see" a gun Greer's hand.
> 
> It's right around the 30 second mark.
> 
> 7fornever has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.
> 
> But at least he fucks cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT recoils like a gun and separates from his head, proving it's an obvious fake just like your attempt at disinfo*. YOU ARE A DEFEATED MORON.
> 
> It's right around the 30 second mark.
> 
> Liar has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.
> 
> *But at least he fucks cockroaches*.
Click to expand...


Indeed, look at how impossible that shot would have had to have been (especially under the cosnpiratorial circumstances of shooting a man at point blank range in the wide open view of everybody and his aunt).

7fornever you remain a void.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> It is tragic that a mind as infantile and unformed as that of 7fornever can repeat this endless litany of completely absurd drivel and not be subject to any hope of correction.
> 
> His mind is frozen shut.  It is impenetrable.
> .



It is awesome that I can viciously rape your mentally deficient mind with such an obvious truth. *You can't control this and that burns you up from the inside out*.LOL *Your mind is infantile and uninformed which enables you to repeat this endless litany of completely absurd drivel allowing me to mock you LIKE THE DUMB BITCH that you will always be*.

Your mind is frozen shut and retarded.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, look at how impossible that shot would have had to have been (especially under the cosnpiratorial circumstances of shooting a man at point blank range in the wide open view of everybody and his aunt).
> 
> 7fornever you remain a void.
Click to expand...


*Indeed, look at how impossible that reflection is, as it recoils and Roy's head moves forward leaving it behind*.LOL Liar, you remain a liar and will always avoid reality.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, look at how impossible that shot would have had to have been (especially under the cosnpiratorial circumstances of shooting a man at point blank range in the wide open view of everybody and his aunt).
> 
> 7fornever you remain a void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Indeed, look at how impossible that reflection is, as it recoils and Roy's head moves forward leaving it behind*.LOL Liar, you remain a liar and will always avoid reality.
Click to expand...


What reflection are you imagining you see?

How doe the imaginary stuff you see have anything to do with persuading anybody of anything?

You are indeed nothing but an abject diseased liar, but you are far too stupid and utterly transparent to ever be convincing at it.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the kids in 3rd grade mock you for you putrid efforts.
> 
> President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh nozies.  A flaming pussy idiot conspiracy "theorist" with not a shred of credibility is mocking me?
> 
> Heaven forfend!
Click to expand...


Oh nozies. A flaming pussy idiot with not a shred of anything dumping rabbit turds on my perfect lawn.

Heaven won't let you in.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, look at how impossible that shot would have had to have been (especially under the cosnpiratorial circumstances of shooting a man at point blank range in the wide open view of everybody and his aunt).
> 
> 7fornever you remain a void.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, look at how impossible that reflection is, as it recoils and Roy's head moves forward leaving it behind*.LOL Liar, you remain a liar and will always avoid reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reflection are you imagining you see?
> 
> How doe the imaginary stuff you see have anything to do with persuading anybody of anything?
> 
> You are indeed nothing but an abject diseased liar, but you are far too stupid and utterly transparent to ever be convincing at it.
Click to expand...


What reflection are you imagining you see?

The imaginary stuff you see has everything to do with believing a bullshit lie. *You cannot prove any reflection could ever recoil at the exact moment a president's being shot by his driver unless that driver really shot him, which Greer did shoot jfk*.

You are indeed nothing but an abject diseased liar, but you are far too stupid and utterly transparent to ever be convincing at it.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, look at how impossible that reflection is, as it recoils and Roy's head moves forward leaving it behind*.LOL Liar, you remain a liar and will always avoid reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are transparent.
Click to expand...


trans·par·ent adj \tran(t)s-&#712;per-&#601;nt\
*Definition of TRANSPARENT*

*2a : free from pretense or deceit : frank *b : easily detected or seen through : *obvious* c : *readily understood *d : *characterized by visibility or accessibility of information especially concerning the driver shooting JFK*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT appears on it around the time that idiots like 7fornever "see" a gun Greer's hand.
> 
> It's right around the 30 second mark.
> 
> 7fornever has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.
> 
> But at least he fucks cockroaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In fact, look at the HAIR on the head of the person seated in the front passenger's seat as the LIGHT recoils like a gun and separates from his head, proving it's an obvious fake just like your attempt at disinfo*. YOU ARE A DEFEATED MORON.
> 
> It's right around the 30 second mark.
> 
> Liar has no brain, no honestly, no integrity and no credibility.
> 
> *But at least he fucks cockroaches*.
Click to expand...


Again..............according to you, the Z film proves your claim of the driver shooting..............but also according to you, the film is faked.  So, which is it?  Defies logic for it to be both.
So, "they" can put in a fake hand (as you claim) but "they" can't remove the head turn (which actually happens) or the left hand over right shoulder (which actually didn't)?
That is some POWERFUL STUPID!


----------



## candycorn

7forever said:


> iq_145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to want the thread taken down, or simply swamped with his repetitive garbage. Either way, he is best ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have dominated this thread with the most obvious untold truth of government wrong doing in american history*. 14 months of posting the truth and still no challenge from a single soul.
Click to expand...


No, you've shown us that you have no idea what a fucking buffoon you are.  

As for "no challenge", I asked you why nobody was deafened by this gunshot only inches from the ears of 5 surviving people in the car.  You never answered.

Consider your ass blown out of the water loser boy.


----------



## Liability

Since 7fornever is unable to admit even what is clearly visible on the Zapruder film, I deem him just another punk ass bitch.

He is dismissed.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nozies.  A flaming pussy idiot conspiracy "theorist" with not a shred of credibility is mocking me?
> 
> Heaven forfend!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh nozies. A flaming pussy idiot with not a shred of anything dumping rabbit turds on my perfect lawn.
> 
> Heaven won't let you in.
Click to expand...


You are one seriously deranged individual.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


YOU ALWAYS IGNORE the facts and evidence which is this:
NOT ONE SHRED of evidence supports your claim. *Not even a tad of evidence suggests the fatal shot came from behind*. Real conspiracy theorists laugh at your embarrassing claims because it makes them look good.

The evidence proves you wrong no matter how CLOSELY you examine and want these silly reports to be true they will always be lies and easily proven so, by accepting that reality destroys them.
*Nothing about the film or the explosion of his skull or the ejection of debris from his skull supports the lie that Oswald fired the fatal shot*.

On the other hand many REAL phds ( as opposed to your fictitious claim ) have proven that claiming authority on a subject when they are telling lies proves only that they are lying and using degrees to cover-up the truth which is that *JFK was shot from the front twice in less than 5 seconds by two different shooters*. The entrance wound to his head was in the right front and exited the right rear...*you know this but continue to post lies from debunked government reports because you are crazy and obsessed*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


*You have been proven wrong and your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten*.

*But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence*.

You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. *Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun*. 

*Greer had the only shot*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


You truly lack comprehension of logic.

*It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.

I proved in numerous ways the film was altered *and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true*. You are silly.

Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.

You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.

There is a gun in the film.

*You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...

You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


*Greer had a shot and fired a shot*.

*This thread is about Oswald not firing the fatal shot you imbecile, because he didn't but Greer did*.

*You crashed and burned like a crippled jackass from your first post*. I mocked your silly ass many times for proof that you have been owning yourself from your first post.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
Click to expand...


Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


*Even a jury of the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot*.

Not only refutable but refuted and proven false.

*There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy*.

Greer fired the fatal shot.

_There is tons of evidence to support this truth and in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but silly nonsense_.

*Declaring the government was correct is all you people have. You have produced no evidence of any kind*.

You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.

*Oswald fired no shots, including the fatal shot*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
Click to expand...


*You have never presented or shown any evidence concerning Oswald supporting the fatal shot*.

The only thing you have posted is the repeated insistence that Greer did not shoot Kennedy.

Missing from all of your posts is ANY form of evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy and in fact, the films and witnesses prove you wrong. I never claimed Oswald did anything. *I proved Greer's guilt and by default debunked Oswald for the fatal shot. You wouldn't even attempt to prove Oswald fired the fatal shot because I would rape it over and over*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
Click to expand...


No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
Click to expand...


*Not one shred of evidence has been produced by you to support the inane and idiotic accusation about OSWALD *and you only posed silly denials of fact against jfk's real assassin...you are debunked but can't stop cuz you're nuts.

*The burden of proof is on the accuser and the burden's been met a million times over and you are a trolling imbecile*.

39 pages and only repeated horsecrap without one iota of evidence by you and you damned well know it.

Nobody believes you and no one ever will, you are a laughing stock.

Now of course you'll just repeat the same thing over and over.

Which is proof you are beaten.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
Click to expand...


Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?


----------



## 7forever

Jay Knowles said:


> *7Eleven has proved Greers role as executioner in the most covered up political murder in modern history. Mainstream corporate media will never print the real truth because*....
> 
> 1. *This would expose the Secret Service to questions that it cant answer*, and destroy trust in them for their role in JFKs murder, as it rightfully should.
> 
> 2. *The truth about JFKs killer would force more exposure about the whole series of political murders of left of center politicians and leaders in the US, essentially a liquidation of anyone capable of challenging the MIC*. The murders of JFK, RFK,MLK,Lennon,JKII, means there are no truly left of center leaders that are not controlled by the military/corporate elite.
> 
> 3. Ownership of mass media is concentrated in only a few hands, and is a profit making exercise. *The purpose of the corporate media is to protect corporate interests, not to tell the truth*.
> 
> 4. *The truth is empowering to people and can lead to restoring faith and integrity, but when the people are lied to and believe they cant do anything about it,* they are more easily lied to AGAIN. So the political masters keep the lying game going.
> 
> 5.In my opinion The Bush Crime Family has been involved in these political liquidations and will fight tooth and nail to keep the lid on a larger exposure of the truth behind these murders. They are very active and will probably thrust another sleazy leader (Jeb Bush)onto the scene to keep their power going into the future. In America the scum always rises to the top.
> 
> Cheers, Jay



You spelled it out quite well, Jay. *This clear truth will have legs with the common man,* especially those who have little to no knowledge of this 50 year old, silly cover-up.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
Click to expand...


When you wanna debate in public, on camera, send me a message and we'll set it up.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
Click to expand...


There is no evidence of an entrance and exit from the rear, only fiction. My work centers around that. Show me your fictional wound. You have no wounds or wound track. It was debunked by hundreds of books and a movie that made the it the joke it has always been and will be.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wanna debate in public, on camera, send me a message and we'll set it up.
Click to expand...


I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion.


----------



## 7forever

BoZz said:


> *of course the driver shot him only a idiot would think otherwise,you can see he turns his head..shoots him then turns his head back on the road..what was the reason for the head turn at the exact time the shot was fired?? And more importantly why did he turn his head back on the road straight after the shot?? And he did not turn his head back after the shot he kept driving..the natural reaction would be to turn the head constantly back because of the shock and to check if he's alive.*



Finally a poster who really belongs to the forum he posts to who agrees with the obvious. *The driver fired the fatal shot because I exposed the left side of Greer's body in the nix and muchmore films*.


----------



## Dabs

I wish the truth would clearly come out about this story too. People are always coming up with a new scenario.
Two things- my opinion, and my opinion only. I do not think Oswald acted alone. There were definitely 2 shots fired, and I don't think if Oswald fired, his was the killing shot.
Second, why the hell would the driver want to shoot JFK??
If that were the case, wouldn't everyone else in the car be aware, including the passenger??


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> BoZz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *of course the driver shot him only a idiot would think otherwise,you can see he turns his head..shoots him then turns his head back on the road..what was the reason for the head turn at the exact time the shot was fired?? And more importantly why did he turn his head back on the road straight after the shot?? And he did not turn his head back after the shot he kept driving..the natural reaction would be to turn the head constantly back because of the shock and to check if he's alive.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a poster who really belongs to the forum he posts to who agrees with the obvious. *The driver fired the fatal shot because I exposed the left side of Greer's body in the nix and muchmore films*.
Click to expand...


Where did you get that quote from?  It showed up as an invalid link.
Are you making up posts that "agree with you" now?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  *You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion*.
Click to expand...


You haven't addressed anything I've proven. If you have a rear shot then show some signs of one. *In slow motion the rear gapes open at the moment of front impact*. If you can show *an exit or missing skull above the right ear when it's visible, then you could offer that but there is none and no autopsy pic showing it*.





*The whole rear's gaped with nothing on the right side. This is visual proof that the right side is a red herring*.


----------



## Warrior102

God, STFU already


----------



## 7forever

Bigsky770 said:
			
		

> _*7forever:*_
> 
> *&#8220;Dr. Humes described the mess at the top as dislodged scalp. He also down played the entrance over
> the right eye as a contusion. Some theorists said jfk went somewhere in between Parkland and Bethesda.
> If so, some type of debridement may have taken place to cover the wound. This area is still visible and
> metal fragments were recovered behind the right eye and showed up in x-rays.
> 
> The right rear is clearly missing here and many witnesses saw jfk the way he lies here. He didn't have
> to be on his stomach because the hole was on the right rear. Notice the small flap on the right side
> compared to that fake mess in Zapruder&#8221;*
> 
> - And would seem to make sense with wound channeling. *They had the **inshoot/outshoot reversed*.
> 
> Problems with HSCA figure II-19:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, see the above and imagine the position Greer (seated as driver) of the presidential limo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redline indicates (approx) positioning Greer's unholstered weapon firing over shoulder - note
> its' intersection JFK's relative position.
> 
> Whoa.    Though it needs to be added here, I've not _yet_ accounted for the proper
> degree of angle (was JFK's body positioned just-so at that _exact moment_ to account for
> this scenario where Greer delivers the killing shot?) Gotta go-back over those vid-bytes.
> 
> Joe (Bigsky770) ick.  ukeright:



*All the government did was conclude the exact opposite of what really happened. Greer fired the fatal shot over the right eye with the exit on the right rear*.


----------



## Dabs

Jesus H.....the YELLOW..my eyes are blinded!
But anyway, why would Greer shoot JFK??...who can answer me that??
Everyone else in the car would have known he was the shooter, and why didn't they say something??
Shit, I said I didn't want to get involved in this thread, and here I am.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  *You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't addressed anything I've proven. If you have a rear shot then show some signs of one. *In slow motion the rear gapes open at the moment of front impact*. If you can show *an exit or missing skull above the right ear when it's visible, then you could offer that but there is none and no autopsy pic showing it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The whole rear's gaped with nothing on the right side. This is visual proof that the right side is a red herring*.
Click to expand...


I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.  
And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  *You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't addressed anything I've proven. If you have a rear shot then show some signs of one. *In slow motion the rear gapes open at the moment of front impact*. If you can show *an exit or missing skull above the right ear when it's visible, then you could offer that but there is none and no autopsy pic showing it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The whole rear's gaped with nothing on the right side. This is visual proof that the right side is a red herring*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
> There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.
> And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.
Click to expand...


Forty witnesses and frame 313 show the rear gape. Show me a blow up or your exit above the right ear. You can't because there isn't one. I did tons of work on this case and you simply repeat bullshit with no evidence.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  *You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
> There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.
> And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.
Click to expand...


*Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer*.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*

*The back of his head opens up at the moment of the front right impact.*




FRAME 337


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  *You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
> *There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear*.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.
> And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.
Click to expand...


*The back of jfk's head opens up after 312 but before 313.* _The impact's in the right front, not the right side_.












[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I]YouTube - &#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
The driver's shot exited the right rear, clearly.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't your own picture show the large defect on the right side of his head?
> Also, it is interesting to note that the picture you have is obviously different than the one I have.  Yours shows the back of the head to be red.  Whereas the one that I have, shows it brown.  Also view the picture of the back of his head.  Doesn't look blown out to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dabs

In the photo above ^^^^^ the center one, with a number 337 on it...it doesn't appear he even has a head!


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't your own picture show the large defect on the right side of his head*?
> Also, it is interesting to note that the picture you have is obviously different than the one I have.  Yours shows the back of the head to be red.  Whereas the one that I have, shows it brown.  Also view the picture of the back of his head.  Doesn't look blown out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The rear skull gape is circled with the fake flap on the right side, likely with sun glare to boot*. The images and vid caps are from different clips showing different exposures. The older clips show more evidence of alteration. *There is hair around the hole that shows no hair in the hole, clearly*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAME 313, MOMENT IMPACT SHOWING SKULL MISSING OR REAR. It doesn't get more clear than this*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Dabs said:


> In the photo above ^^^^^ the center one, with a number 337 on it...it doesn't appear he even has a head!



*There's a lot going on there but his head is down. Watch the fake flap alteration in slow motion*.




*The fake flap and mist starts in the right front and moves to the right side. Watch the fake reflection move back in unison with the fake mist*.




*Watch the rear start breaking with the mist at right front before full gape*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The rear skull gape is circled with the fake flap on the right side, likely with sun glare to boot*. The images and vid caps are from different clips showing different exposures. The older clips show more evidence of alteration. *There is hair around the hole that shows no hair in the hole, clearly*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAME 313, MOMENT IMPACT SHOWING SKULL MISSING OR REAR. It doesn't get more clear than this*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh............the flap is fake!!
> How did I not see that coming?  Of course it's fake, it doesn't fit "your" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

greerdidit said:


> Remember that these guys were superior marksmen and the Continental had a low front seat--why risk detection by bystanders when you don't have to? *This looks like a very plausible trajectory, especially if you're improvising and don't want to be seen*:



*You're gonna be left out when it comes out in a bigger way and I will use you as an example of bullshit disinfo*. You have a fake hand below the seat.:no: Your disinfo is more important than the grassy snow job because it goes directly to how clever the alteration was but looking closer it's very obvious. 

*Even without nix and muchmore there is no evidence his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. Any opposition would have to concede that his left hand only might have returned to the wheel which leads to the work I did with Harris's clip showing no hand or arm. *A decent prosecutor could have convicted Greer with just Zapruder. Greer's arm crossing in nix is the smoking gun and cannot be challenged, just ignored. And then there's muchmore showing the same thing but a little different*.

*NO HAND OR ARM...IT'S FAKE. Independently of nix it's proven fake by pointing out that's it's some grey thing added to the film*. You have to prove it's a real hand which you cannot. There's no arm.LOL You can't have a hand without an arm. 





*I was able to capture the two dots in between frames 303-304. A two dot hand. IT'S RETARDED*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> greerdidit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that these guys were superior marksmen and the Continental had a low front seat--why risk detection by bystanders when you don't have to? *This looks like a very plausible trajectory, especially if you're improvising and don't want to be seen*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're gonna be left out when it comes out in a bigger way and I will use you as an example of bullshit disinfo*. You have a fake hand below the seat.:no: Your disinfo is more important than the grassy snow job because it goes directly to how clever the alteration was but looking closer it's very obvious.
> 
> *Even without nix and muchmore there is no evidence his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. Any opposition would have to concede that his left hand only might have returned to the wheel which leads to the work I did with Harris's clip showing no hand or arm. *A decent prosecutor could have convicted Greer with just Zapruder. Greer's arm crossing in nix is the smoking gun and cannot be challenged, just ignored. And then there's muchmore showing the same thing but a little different*.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...IT'S FAKE. Independently of nix it's proven fake by pointing out that's it's some grey thing added to the film*. You have to prove it's a real hand which you cannot. There's no arm.LOL You can't have a hand without an arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was able to capture the two dots in between frames 303-304. A two dot hand. IT'S RETARDED*.
Click to expand...

I'm sick of your C&P from your stupid website. You're a waste of oxygen and was obviously born at the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## 7forever

greerdidit said:


> *Are you REALLY saying that the government went to the trouble of adding a second hand to the film that showed Greer's hand off the steering wheel?* Why would they do that instead of making it appear as though it was on the steering wheel where it belonged?



*Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*. 
*I started this around frame 238 or so*. 241 is where both hands are close together before he passes the gun.




Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit

Cover-ups rarely make sense and that's why they are so easily exposed as such. The fake hand was created as a reason to say Greer could NOT have shot jfk because his hand was below the seat. *The truth is coming out and going forward. Millions of people in this world are going to see exactly who shot jfk and exactly how he did it*. You're using the fake evidence that proves Greer could not have done it and promoting that impossible shot as how he did it.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever,

So, the hand is fake, because Greer knew there would be a camera videotaping him from an angle that would see it?  
"They" edited the Z film to cover up the gun, but did such a piss-pour job that YOU could still see it?  Yet "they" inserted a fake hand and did such a good job that we can see the hand move with his arm?
And the "flap" on the right side of JFK's head is faked to look like a shot from the rear?  Because a "flap" = rear head shot?  The flap by itself does not prove direction of the bullet.  The direction is shown by the explosion out the right front.  The flap COULD HAVE resulted from a front shot............it didn't in this case, but it could.
So, all your "fake" video evidence doesn't help your claim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dabs said:


> I wish the truth would clearly come out about this story too. People are always coming up with a new scenario.
> Two things- my opinion, and my opinion only. I do not think Oswald acted alone. There were definitely 2 shots fired, and I don't think if Oswald fired, his was the killing shot.
> Second, why the hell would the driver want to shoot JFK??
> If that were the case, wouldn't everyone else in the car be aware, including the passenger??



well only the people living in denial and afraid still think oswald killed kennedy. and to answer your second question,the first part is a reasonable question on why would the driver kill kennedy,thats because Greer had connections to the CIA which of course had a major hand in the assassination.some researchers discovered that through files from the freedom of information act.as for the second part? you cant be that dense?

 Mrs Kennedy was obviously afraid to speak out the truth even though she did go as far as saying when asked at the hospital if she wanted to remove her blood stained coat saying-No I want the world to see what THEY did to my husband.she obviously knew it was a conspiracy. and like agent Kellerman is REALLY going to rat on his buddy when he is involved as well. and like Mrs Connolly whom her and husband both hated The Kennedys are really going to tell the truth either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been sniffing glue ALL day long, you brain dead flyfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Kennedy was killed when he was shot in the head from behind*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU ALWAYS IGNORE the facts and evidence which is this:
> NOT ONE SHRED of evidence supports your claim. *Not even a tad of evidence suggests the fatal shot came from behind*. Real conspiracy theorists laugh at your embarrassing claims because it makes them look good.
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong no matter how CLOSELY you examine and want these silly reports to be true they will always be lies and easily proven so, by accepting that reality destroys them.
> *Nothing about the film or the explosion of his skull or the ejection of debris from his skull supports the lie that Oswald fired the fatal shot*.
> 
> On the other hand many REAL phds ( as opposed to your fictitious claim ) have proven that claiming authority on a subject when they are telling lies proves only that they are lying and using degrees to cover-up the truth which is that *JFK was shot from the front twice in less than 5 seconds by two different shooters*. The entrance wound to his head was in the right front and exited the right rear...*you know this but continue to post lies from debunked government reports because you are crazy and obsessed*.
Click to expand...


thats what disinfo agent LIAR ability ALWAYS does in his debates in ANY discussion about government corruption is ignore the facts and evidence. He never gets tired of exposing what an idiot troll he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
Click to expand...


He is afraid of the truth so he wont look at the nix film where you can see that happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly lack comprehension of logic.
> 
> *It's on you to defend against what I've put up and you did nothing except deny everything that disagrees with your delsusions*.
> 
> I proved in numerous ways the film was altered and showed Greer's movements that are completely consistent with him shooting jfk and you only said it wasn't true because you don't want it to be true. You are silly.
> 
> Try learning something about science you little troll. *You cannot disprove facts only deny them*.
> 
> You cannot prove they are authentic *because they were faked to hide Greer as jkf's real assassin and you know that*.
> 
> There is a gun in the film.
> 
> *You are a persistent idiot troll of epic proportions. Congrats*...
> 
> You are a fool who denys what you don't want to be true but knows is true. *YOU ARE A SIMPLE IDIOT WITH AN OBSESSION THAT'S NOT EVEN WORTH THE TIME YOU SPEND ON IT*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have never presented or shown any evidence concerning Oswald supporting the fatal shot*.
> 
> The only thing you have posted is the repeated insistence that Greer did not shoot Kennedy.
> 
> Missing from all of your posts is ANY form of evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy and in fact, the films and witnesses prove you wrong. I never claimed Oswald did anything. *I proved Greer's guilt and by default debunked Oswald for the fatal shot. You wouldn't even attempt to prove Oswald fired the fatal shot because I would rape it over and over*.
Click to expand...


Thats how Liar ability ALWAYS debates. I once discussed this with him mentioning a book that senator gaston fonzi wrote called THE LAST INVESTIGATION where he mentions he resigned from that commission because he was so disgusted with it because the commission ignored any evidence that pointed towards government involvement.He mentions in the book that two CIA men came forward when the investigation was winding down and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? and like i said,since it pointed towards government involvement,they did not pursue that lead and Liar ability like the coward he is just ignored and and engaged in name calling since he knew he could not counter that and proved him wrong. the troll is like candyfag,a total waste of time not worth the effort.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
Click to expand...


Evidence that he handled the gun? yeah like maybe at the rifle shooting range. evidence the bullet fragements matched his gun? your obviously talking about the fake planted fragment found on the gurney found in pristine condition.Lol.you also ignore the facts how there is a photo of a policemen picking up  a bullet in the grass and putting it in his pocket which should have resulted in prosecution for removing evidence at crime scene and yet he wasnt.

also amazing is how he could have pulled it off and run down the stairs in front of witnesses in 30 seconds and not be out of breath,a feat nobody has ever been able to duplicate,  and that the rifle was a piece of crap with a scope badly misalined. oh and whatever happened the the original rifle,THE MAUSER rifle the police originally reported finding at the crime scene BEFORE they said they found the carcano? give it up,you guys are really making yourselves look like idiots the more and more you say oswald did it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wanna debate in public, on camera, send me a message and we'll set it up.
Click to expand...


of course we both know he wont do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you wanna debate in public, on camera, send me a message and we'll set it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought we were having a public debate.  Only problem is, your not debating.  You just say the same thing over and over.  You haven't addressed anything I have said.  That's not a debate.................it's not even a discussion.
Click to expand...


No he is showing proof the dirver did it,you wont look at the evidence,you just keep making up wild ass theorys that oswald did it with no evidence to back it up the same way LIAR ability always does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of an entrance and exit from the rear, only fiction. My work centers around that. Show me your fictional wound. You have no wounds or wound track. It was debunked by hundreds of books and a movie that made the it the joke it has always been and will be.
Click to expand...


amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> God, STFU already



typical post of a lone nut theorist who knows he is defeated by seven.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dabs said:


> Jesus H.....the YELLOW..my eyes are blinded!
> But anyway, why would Greer shoot JFK??...who can answer me that??
> Everyone else in the car would have known he was the shooter, and why didn't they say something??
> Shit, I said I didn't want to get involved in this thread, and here I am.



answered in previous post,again you cant possibly be that dense like these two idiots Liar ability and that other fool?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
> *There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear*.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.
> And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of jfk's head opens up after 312 but before 313.* _The impact's in the right front, not the right side_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I]YouTube - &#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> The driver's shot exited the right rear, clearly.
Click to expand...


anyone who doent think that is afraid of the truth "except For Liarability,a troll agent that has penetrated this site and KNOWS the CIA did it." because to accept the governments version,they are implying that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years no longer applys anymore not only that, we have witness testimonys who saw a riflemen behind the picket fence and all dallas doctors said it was an ENTRANCE wound to both the forehead and throat.they obviously slept through junior high school science classes and are afraid of the truth the way they keep ignoring the testimony of expert doctors. "rolls on floor laughing" what a bunch of morons.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I will point out that YOU WILL NOT address any of the points made by others.  For example, mine.  That all the ballistic evidence pointed to Oswalds gun and ammunition.  You claim that there is no evidence that supports him firing.  Can you address this?  And please be more intelligent than "IT'S FAKE"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is afraid of the truth so he wont look at the nix film where you can see that happen.
Click to expand...


I think you have claimed that I am afraid of the truth in the past.  Again, I will tell you that I'm not.  If the "truth" is that there was a conspiracy, I'm not afraid to hear that.  I, for one, have not claimed that there wasn't a conspiracy.  I am very open to that idea.  What I have claimed is that Oswald was obviously involved.  I believe that he is the one that shot JFK.  I believe when you claim that he wasn't involved, you're not backed by evidence.  But I think it is very possible, if not likely, that he was one of many that were involved.  I believe that LBJ could of had a dirty hand in it.  There are no hard facts to back that up, but there is a lot of circumstantial evidence that points to that.  So, don't give me this crap that "I'm afraid of the truth" because I don't buy that Greer shot Kennedy!
Of all the claims, and there are A LOT, of who killed JFK, you are backing the most ridiculous one out there.  Not only is there no real evidence, and yes that includes the videos, the lack logic behind it is breathe taking.  No large conspiracy, run by the government, with the ability to make ANYBODY be quite (apparently what you believe) & access to the highest caliber of marksmen, is going to put forth a strategy that says:

_"lets put the shooter in the car, a wide open convertible and while in a wide open area, with a couple hundred people around, probably with cameras, have him assassinate the back seat passenger.  And no one will notice, because we will have a diversionary shot fired from somewhere else in the plaza." _

The best comedy writer in the world, couldn't come up with something funnier than that.

So, I don't know if you are backing this theory because it is the only one that places the shooter on video.  Because, according to 7forever, unless there is video of it.......it didn't happen. 





> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day.


  Apparently THIS proves Oswald is innocent!
Following that LOGIC, the shooter HAS to be on film......right?


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence that he handled the gun? yeah like maybe at the rifle shooting range. evidence the bullet fragements matched his gun? your obviously talking about the fake planted fragment found on the gurney found in pristine condition.Lol.you also ignore the facts how there is a photo of a policemen picking up  a bullet in the grass and putting it in his pocket which should have resulted in prosecution for removing evidence at crime scene and yet he wasnt.
> 
> also amazing is how he could have pulled it off and run down the stairs in front of witnesses in 30 seconds and not be out of breath,a feat nobody has ever been able to duplicate,  and that the rifle was a piece of crap with a scope badly misalined. oh and whatever happened the the original rifle,THE MAUSER rifle the police originally reported finding at the crime scene BEFORE they said they found the carcano? give it up,you guys are really making yourselves look like idiots the more and more you say oswald did it.
Click to expand...


So APPARENTLY, everything that isn't on video is "fake" evidence?

"Evidence that he handles the gun?"............Palm print found on the gun.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)

"evidence the bullet fragements matched his gun?"  You make the assumption that I am talking about the stretcher bullet.  I am not, they did conclude that that bullet did come from Oswalds rifle, but that is not what I am talking about.  I am talking about all the fragments found in the car, in JFK's head, and in Connolly.  All matched Oswalds ammunition.  Oddly enough, no fragments matched ammunition from a hand gun.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)

"also amazing is how he could have pulled it off and run down the stairs in front of witnesses in 30 seconds and not be out of breath,a feat nobody has ever been able to duplicate".  I don't know where you pulled 30 seconds from.  Office Baker "estimated" 90 seconds. (need help with the math?  that's 3 times as long).  Plenty of time to descent 4 floors.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)

And witnesses?......you got me!  No one claims to have seen him on the staircase.  Again, to claim that he didn't do it, because no saw him, is ridiculous.  Number one, there were very few people in the building.  Most were outside.  Number two, there were witnesses on the 5th floor that claimed they could hear the shells hitting the floor during the shooting.  (and those claims ARE made on videotape).

The rifle was an Italian Military issue rifle for many years.  It wasn't a "great" rifle, but it was hardly a piece of junk.  Oswalds was bench tested, and found to be quite accurate.

The Mauser was nothing but an officers claim that it "looked like a Mauser" in the minutes after the shooting.  That got translated to reporters before a proper ID could be made.  Also, all these interviews can be found online too.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)


----------



## ncrespi

The only thing I can add to your insightful post is: Oswald fled soon after the assassination, killed a cop,
resisted arrest when nabbed in a movie theater. These are not the actions of an innocent man. And do you
think an ordinary man could enter Russia, receive luxurious housing and a job?

I only wish Oswald survived long enough to spill the beans on his connections. 
--from a believer in Oswald's guilt & conspiracy ties.


----------



## 7forever

Citadelgrad87 said:


> Kindly explain how every single, not most, but ALL *pathologists* who either conducted the autopsy, or reviewed xray and photos, both *confirmed that they were of JFK to the exclusion of all others, and that they show an ENTRANCE wound on the back of the skull, with an exit in the front*.
> 
> Kind of destroys your gotcha moment claiming that the driver both drove and scored an over the shoulder left handed head shot, since NO BULLETS struck him from the front.



*The rear starts gaping at the moment of front right impact, completely destroying every lie ever told in this case*.








*FRAME 337*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ncrespi said:


> The only thing I can add to your insightful post is: Oswald fled soon after the assassination, killed a cop,
> resisted arrest when nabbed in a movie theater. These are not the actions of an innocent man. And do you
> think an ordinary man could enter Russia, receive luxurious housing and a job?
> 
> I only wish Oswald survived long enough to spill the beans on his connections.
> --from a believer in Oswald's guilt & conspiracy ties.



obviously you have only read the warren commission report because you obviously are not aware that his landlady and witnesses saw others  fire GUNS  at tippet and the officer on the scene did not mark the shell casings and that a look alike oswald was seen at the theatre being taken out the other opposite door by policemen before other policemen arrived by  witnesses. who was that other oswald look alike? you really need to read other books besides the warren commission and what the media tells you. thats the biggest laugh of the  century that his post was insightful. his lies are so pitiful that yeah he is a insightful liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!....................You STILL didn't address my point.
> There is evidence that Oswald owned THAT gun.  Evidence the gun was in the TSBD.  Evidence that he handled the gun.  Evidence he was in that building.  And evidence that the bullet fragments matched his gun and ammunition..............and ONLY his gun & ammunition.  No other caliber ammunition was found.  Which would include your ghost gun in the car.
> To claim that there isn't a picture or video is a bit juvenile.  Do you honestly think that no murder charge can be prosecuted unless there is a video or picture of the accused person actually committing the crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that he handled the gun? yeah like maybe at the rifle shooting range. evidence the bullet fragements matched his gun? your obviously talking about the fake planted fragment found on the gurney found in pristine condition.Lol.you also ignore the facts how there is a photo of a policemen picking up  a bullet in the grass and putting it in his pocket which should have resulted in prosecution for removing evidence at crime scene and yet he wasnt.
> 
> also amazing is how he could have pulled it off and run down the stairs in front of witnesses in 30 seconds and not be out of breath,a feat nobody has ever been able to duplicate,  and that the rifle was a piece of crap with a scope badly misalined. oh and whatever happened the the original rifle,THE MAUSER rifle the police originally reported finding at the crime scene BEFORE they said they found the carcano? give it up,you guys are really making yourselves look like idiots the more and more you say oswald did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So APPARENTLY, everything that isn't on video is "fake" evidence?
> 
> "Evidence that he handles the gun?"............Palm print found on the gun.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)
> 
> "evidence the bullet fragements matched his gun?"  You make the assumption that I am talking about the stretcher bullet.  I am not, they did conclude that that bullet did come from Oswalds rifle, but that is not what I am talking about.  I am talking about all the fragments found in the car, in JFK's head, and in Connolly.  All matched Oswalds ammunition.  Oddly enough, no fragments matched ammunition from a hand gun.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)
> 
> "also amazing is how he could have pulled it off and run down the stairs in front of witnesses in 30 seconds and not be out of breath,a feat nobody has ever been able to duplicate".  I don't know where you pulled 30 seconds from.  Office Baker "estimated" 90 seconds. (need help with the math?  that's 3 times as long).  Plenty of time to descent 4 floors.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)
> 
> And witnesses?......you got me!  No one claims to have seen him on the staircase.  Again, to claim that he didn't do it, because no saw him, is ridiculous.  Number one, there were very few people in the building.  Most were outside.  Number two, there were witnesses on the 5th floor that claimed they could hear the shells hitting the floor during the shooting.  (and those claims ARE made on videotape).
> 
> The rifle was an Italian Military issue rifle for many years.  It wasn't a "great" rifle, but it was hardly a piece of junk.  Oswalds was bench tested, and found to be quite accurate.
> 
> The Mauser was nothing but an officers claim that it "looked like a Mauser" in the minutes after the shooting.  That got translated to reporters before a proper ID could be made.  Also, all these interviews can be found online too.  (Of course that's fake because it wasn't videotaped)
Click to expand...


the palm print was only there two days AFTER the FBI had the gun frady cat. plenty of time to put his palm print on the gun fool.. our FBI with Hoover who hated Kennedy would NEVER mess with evidence. you are a troll and  have been caught lying,after connolly died in 93 i believe it was,the family resisted requests to exhume to body to see if the bullet fragments could be found and did not allow it. all matched his ammunition? your full of shit,your talking to someone who has interviewed witnesses that were there over the years and have read over a hundred books on it. plus you also conviently leave out how the secret service destroyed the evidence in the limo destroying the limo and removing the bullet fragments troll.

thats what I meant 90.my bad.i accidently hit the 3 button instead of the 9,neven been a very good typist. again you have only read the warren report because  there were at least a couple witnesses that descended the stairs that time according to their testimony and they never saw oswald. as usual,you lose.

as usual your full of shit,oswalds rifle WAS pure JUNK.you can brainwash that one fool who loved your lies so much,not me,unlike him,i have done research.

sorry troll,you lose again,those officers knew it was a mauser.

you clearly make up likes when your losing a debate and just here to troll since the truth scares you.that other is scared of the truth as well so you can brainwash him with your lies,but they wont work on me.

again you ignore facts how the secret service violated standard security protocals and were not punished for their ALLEGED incompetence and how  the police and them destroyed evidence.therefore a coverup happened since nobody got reprimended for removing evidence or wen to jail.you are way too easy to defeat your a joke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day. But Greer passes the gun and his left arm crosses in the two obscure films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is afraid of the truth so he wont look at the nix film where you can see that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have claimed that I am afraid of the truth in the past.  Again, I will tell you that I'm not.  If the "truth" is that there was a conspiracy, I'm not afraid to hear that.  I, for one, have not claimed that there wasn't a conspiracy.  I am very open to that idea.  What I have claimed is that Oswald was obviously involved.  I believe that he is the one that shot JFK.  I believe when you claim that he wasn't involved, you're not backed by evidence.  But I think it is very possible, if not likely, that he was one of many that were involved.  I believe that LBJ could of had a dirty hand in it.  There are no hard facts to back that up, but there is a lot of circumstantial evidence that points to that.  So, don't give me this crap that "I'm afraid of the truth" because I don't buy that Greer shot Kennedy!
> Of all the claims, and there are A LOT, of who killed JFK, you are backing the most ridiculous one out there.  Not only is there no real evidence, and yes that includes the videos, the lack logic behind it is breathe taking.  No large conspiracy, run by the government, with the ability to make ANYBODY be quite (apparently what you believe) & access to the highest caliber of marksmen, is going to put forth a strategy that says:
> 
> _"lets put the shooter in the car, a wide open convertible and while in a wide open area, with a couple hundred people around, probably with cameras, have him assassinate the back seat passenger.  And no one will notice, because we will have a diversionary shot fired from somewhere else in the plaza." _
> 
> The best comedy writer in the world, couldn't come up with something funnier than that.
> 
> So, I don't know if you are backing this theory because it is the only one that places the shooter on video.  Because, according to 7forever, unless there is video of it.......it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No viewable/photographic source exists showing Oswald brandishing/holding or firing a weapon on that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently THIS proves Oswald is innocent!
> Following that LOGIC, the shooter HAS to be on film......right?
Click to expand...


you oswald apologists are the best comedy writers in the world,your lies you make up to try and support your case are very amusing. yeah you believe that he shot JFK because the truth scares you that he didnt.just like it does the other guy. thats why you ignore facts that prove he could not do it.for one thing,there was photo taken of the 6th floor window just 10 seconds before the assassination and oswald is not seen in that window.thats what a witness claimed he took it during the time of.not only that,Garrisons investigaters learned that it was impossible for him to do it because the trees back then were blocking his view,you can see that in the photos. and none of Garrisons investigaters were even able to come close to the 90 second time frame that they said oswald did it when they tried to duplicate his feat.lol.

as usual,you lie,we both know you are afraid of the truth and not open to a conspiracy at all.we spelled it out for you dummies style how Greer pulled it off,you ignored it.
not out fault you wont look at the nix film and watch greers left hand leave the wheel.

as seven
 said before,there has been many books that prove there is no evidence he did it,not out fault you wont read anything other than the warren commission report.

the shot he was alledged to have done is far much more difficult than the shot would have been on Houston instead of Elm where he had a clear shot. 

I have never said what seven has that because its not on video it didnt happen,but like i told you,according to the witness who took the photo of the sixth floor window,he took it just ten seconds before the motorcade came up and oswald is not in that window. funny how he magically came out on time to do it.plus you ignore witness testimony of the two workers who placed themselves going down the stairs during that timeframe of 90 seconds after the shooting which both said they never saw oswald pass them.

again you cant get around the fact the ss agents destroyed the evidence of the ballistics in the limo and made shit up that the workers  were all outside that time to support your thesis.again you have clearly done nothing but read the warren commission report and have resulted to making up lies and have no credibility except with that other lone nut theorist who is also afraid of the truth.you are clearly just here to troll like LIAR ABILTY and candyfag always does except unlike them,you are not an agent,your just afraid of the truth and have only read  the warren commission report.come back sometime in the future AFTER reading other books.I could refer you to many that expose the coverup but as we both know, you wont read it.have fun trolling and talking to yourself. like i said,you can brainwash that other lone nut theorist who is also afraid of  the truth,but not me a seasoned researcher for may years.so keep brainwashing him with your lies and ignoring that greer did it.He is willing to listen to your lies and doesnt know any better so he will swallow them hook,line, and sinker.ta ta.troll.

Like i said previously,you obviously slept through junior high school science classes since like I said,if you accept the warren report,you got to conclude the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years no longer applys anymore. not only that,you also are implying that all these experienced doctors who said he had a FRONT entrance wound to the forehead and witnesses who saw gunmen behind the picket fence firing a rifle  are all lying. and that the photos that show that a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle as well are lying. you sure provide great comedy relief.you seriously should consider starting a comedy club,you'll get great laughs with posts like these how you ignore evidence and facts and policemen and ss agents destroying and removing evidence.how convient for you how you ignored all that and had to resort to lies.

the riflemen behind the picket fence were there obviously to get everybodys attention away from Greer to fire the headshot as a diversion.one was there to fire the shot to the throat which the doctors Also said was an entrance wound to the front,but you will ignore that just like you ignore how they all said he had an entrance wound to the forehead and not the back as well of course.and as we both know,you will also claim that witnesses were lying when they said they saw shooters firing from the opposite side of the knoll as well,instead of considering they were they as a diversion as well.
you did provide me great comedy relief,I'll say that much. oh and they kept the majority of the press in the back as evidenced in photos but the NIX film exposes Greer as the shooter.again its not my fault you wont look at it and ignore that Greers left arm left the wheel. pretty hard to have a discussion with someone who wont look at any evidence or facts since it doesnt go along with their version of events that they are comfortable with and ignores and wont even address points brought up to them.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have addressed this, but I will do it again.
> *There is an obvious "flap" that blows out the right side of the head, above the right ear*.  The autopsy photos show the flap on the right side.  That is caused by the "exiting" bullet that entered in the rear.  You do know that the exit wound is larger wound?  The red blast that comes out of the right side of his head is not the "entering" bullet's impact with the skull.  It is the "exiting" bullet pulling all the displaced brain tissue out with it.
> And again, the bullet fragments pulled from his skull matched the ammunition used in Oswalds rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of jfk's head opens up after 312 but before 313.* _The impact's in the right front, not the right side_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I]YouTube - &#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> The driver's shot exited the right rear, clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone who doent think that is afraid of the truth "except For Liarability,a troll agent that has penetrated this site and KNOWS the CIA did it." because to accept the governments version,they are implying that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years no longer applys anymore not only that, we have witness testimonys who saw a riflemen behind the picket fence and all dallas doctors said it was an ENTRANCE wound to both the forehead and throat.they obviously slept through junior high school science classes and are afraid of the truth the way they keep ignoring the testimony of expert doctors. "rolls on floor laughing" what a bunch of morons.
Click to expand...


funny how this post got ignored by the lone nut theorists. They always do that since it doesnt go along with their version of events so no surprise there. especially since they wont look at the nix film where Greers left hand so obviously leaves the wheel and points back towards kennedy. I guess rationalist thinks his left hand was reaching back like that to remove the bullet in his forehead.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever + 9/11 Inside Job. 
You two need a jar of vaseline and a hotel room


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever + 9/11 Inside Job.
> You two need a jar of vaseline and a hotel room



your posts are always amusing when you know you are defeated and cant refute the facts. typical post from a lone nut theorist.


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 inside job said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever + 9/11 Inside Job.
> You two need a jar of vaseline and a hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your posts are always amusing when you know you are defeated and cant refute the facts. typical post from a lone nut theorist.
Click to expand...


Do you actually think anyone is reading your crap? Or 7forever's crap? You can't be serious. 

You and he - idiots to the first degree. 

Keep talking to yourselves..... no one's listening.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever + 9/11 Inside Job.
> You two need a jar of vaseline and a hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your posts are always amusing when you know you are defeated and cant refute the facts. typical post from a lone nut theorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually think anyone is reading your crap? Or 7forever's crap? You can't be serious.
> 
> You and he - idiots to the first degree.
> 
> Keep talking to yourselves..... no one's listening.
Click to expand...


again,great comeback by a lone nut theorist when he knows he is defeated.
yeah you lone nut theorists have demonstrated countless numbers of times you are not interested in the truth and only see what you want to see.great job. you just showed what an idiot liar you are as well like all lone nut theorists.I wasnt talking to myself,I was addressing and taking  IRRATIONALIST to school.candyfag talks to himself all the time.He address posts of mine all the time DESPITE the fact that he knows I have him on ignore.Yet I never see you telling him how he talks to himself which he obviously does as I proved  and how he obviously is here just  seeking attention.


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 inside job said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> your posts are always amusing when you know you are defeated and cant refute the facts. typical post from a lone nut theorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually think anyone is reading your crap? Or 7forever's crap? You can't be serious.
> 
> You and he - idiots to the first degree.
> 
> Keep talking to yourselves..... no one's listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again,great comeback by a lone nut theorist when he knows he is defeated.
> yeah you lone nut theorists have demonstrated countless numbers of times you are not interested in the truth and only see what you want to see.great job. you just showed what an idiot liar you are as well like all lone nut theorists.I wasnt talking to myself,I was addressing and taking  IRRATIONALIST to school.candyfag talks to himself all the time.He address posts of mine all the time DESPITE the fact that he knows I have him on ignore.Yet I never see you telling him how he talks to himself which he obviously does as I proved  and how he obviously is here just  seeking attention.
Click to expand...


Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually think anyone is reading your crap? Or 7forever's crap? You can't be serious.
> 
> You and he - idiots to the first degree.
> 
> Keep talking to yourselves..... no one's listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback by a lone nut theorist when he knows he is defeated.
> yeah you lone nut theorists have demonstrated countless numbers of times you are not interested in the truth and only see what you want to see.great job. you just showed what an idiot liar you are as well like all lone nut theorists.I wasnt talking to myself,I was addressing and taking  IRRATIONALIST to school.candyfag talks to himself all the time.He address posts of mine all the time DESPITE the fact that he knows I have him on ignore.Yet I never see you telling him how he talks to himself which he obviously does as I proved  and how he obviously is here just  seeking attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
Click to expand...


 again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 inside job said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback by a lone nut theorist when he knows he is defeated.
> yeah you lone nut theorists have demonstrated countless numbers of times you are not interested in the truth and only see what you want to see.great job. you just showed what an idiot liar you are as well like all lone nut theorists.I wasnt talking to myself,I was addressing and taking  IRRATIONALIST to school.candyfag talks to himself all the time.He address posts of mine all the time DESPITE the fact that he knows I have him on ignore.Yet I never see you telling him how he talks to himself which he obviously does as I proved  and how he obviously is here just  seeking attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
Click to expand...


You mean you're typing your incoherent mindless rants NOT under the influence of drugs or alcohol? 

Wow. 

You're sicker than I thought.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback by a lone nut theorist when he knows he is defeated.
> yeah you lone nut theorists have demonstrated countless numbers of times you are not interested in the truth and only see what you want to see.great job. you just showed what an idiot liar you are as well like all lone nut theorists.I wasnt talking to myself,I was addressing and taking  IRRATIONALIST to school.candyfag talks to himself all the time.He address posts of mine all the time DESPITE the fact that he knows I have him on ignore.Yet I never see you telling him how he talks to himself which he obviously does as I proved  and how he obviously is here just  seeking attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
Click to expand...


LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!

Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!

Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.


----------



## 7forever

Jay Knowles said:


> The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.
> 
> Jay


----------



## candycorn

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
Click to expand...


He needed 20 bong hits to write it.  

He also thinks there was a shooter behind the fence in addition to the driver doing the shooting.  It would have been less complicated to kill Kennedy using a blow dart apparently.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
Click to expand...


Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
Just wondering...


----------



## Rationalist1016

Mr. Jones said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say that it is outside the realm of possibilities.  Whether it be a government agency or anybody else.  I just haven't seen the evidence that would point to that.  There is evidence that he owned the rifle found on the 6th floor.  Evidence that he handled it.  There is "pretty good" evidence that he brought a brown paper bag, about the length of the broken down gun, with him that day, based on the testimony of his ride that day, Wesley Frazier. 
Now there is no absolute evidence that proves he pulled the trigger.
I just think it is almost impossible for him to not have been involved at all.  If there was a conspiracy that did not involve him but was to be blamed on him, then the people controlling the conspiracy would have to make sure he was out of sight at the time of the shooting.  In other words, if he had absolutely nothing to do with it, it would be very likely that he would be with, or at least seen by, co-works at the time of the shooting.  If that were the case, then it would be pretty hard to convict him.  Even if his gun was to been stolen from his house, used in the shooting, left on the sixth floor, it would still be hard to put on him if he was sitting in the lunch room with a half dozen co-workers or standing out in front of the building with couple hundred people around him.

With all that said, I for the most part, believe he did it, and did it alone.  But over the years, I have read and watched a lot of things that have made me wonder if there was more to it.  Nothing that eliminates him entirely though.

Now, the theory that has dominated this thread, the one that claims that Greer, the driver did it, I believe is absolutely ludicrous.  There is absolutely no evidence that shows this, not even the videos that are claimed to be "proof positive" that he did it.  The videos show that he DID NOT do it.  There is NOTHING that points to him as the shooter.  And it absolutely defies all logic that he would.


----------



## Obamerican

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
Click to expand...

"9/11 Inside Job" screams WASTE OF OXYGEN. The man is a moron.

BTW the idiot thinks that CandyCorn and I are the same person.


----------



## 7forever

Slant81 said:


> I've flip-flopped on this issue so many times in my life that I don't know if I can convince _myself_ of any conspiracy. All the angles look worthy of mention, but there's still nothing I can hang my hat on. I read about the "driver shot him" angle years back from Bill Cooper I believe. Whether I can agree or not, *still have to give 7forever credit for the research and video*. :thumbs: I'll have to keep reading and investigating further and maybe I'll live to see those documents opened and I can finally sit on a decision.



For google's sake. *My work makes sense and hangs together*. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Slant81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've flip-flopped on this issue so many times in my life that I don't know if I can convince _myself_ of any conspiracy. All the angles look worthy of mention, but there's still nothing I can hang my hat on. I read about the "driver shot him" angle years back from Bill Cooper I believe. Whether I can agree or not, *still have to give 7forever credit for the research and video*. :thumbs: I'll have to keep reading and investigating further and maybe I'll live to see those documents opened and I can finally sit on a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For google's sake. *My work makes sense and hangs together*. It's not rocket science.
Click to expand...

The words "my work makes sense" in any post you make is an out and out lie.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Slant81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've flip-flopped on this issue so many times in my life that I don't know if I can convince _myself_ of any conspiracy. All the angles look worthy of mention, but there's still nothing I can hang my hat on. I read about the "driver shot him" angle years back from Bill Cooper I believe. Whether I can agree or not, *still have to give 7forever credit for the research and video*. :thumbs: I'll have to keep reading and investigating further and maybe I'll live to see those documents opened and I can finally sit on a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For google's sake. *My work makes sense and hangs together*. It's not rocket science.
Click to expand...


Why is it that the last couple "quotes" that you have posted that are supporting you, are invalid links.  They can't be followed back to a real thread.  Are you "making up" support for yourself?


----------



## uscitizen

Hey I know who, I saw that movie.  Kevin Kostner was the good guy.


----------



## Liability

The brilliant conspirators said to themselves, 

"Say!  We've got it!  Here's the BEST plan EVER!  Greer, you will undoubtedly be  driving the limo.  It will be an open air limo, of course.  It will be in full view of the public.  While you're driving, you will also have a handgun.  Right?  Ok.  And as you're driving, in full view of the public and any cameras that might be out there, you will turn around and shoot the President of the United States at point blank range right in his head.  Nobody will notice.  It's a perfect plan, I tell ya.  Nothing could POSSIBLY go wrong.  Do any of you fellow-conspirators have any concerns about putting this obviously brilliant, well-conceived, flawless plan into effect?  No?  Fine.  Then that's it.  That's the plan.  Greer, you're good with this, right?  Ok, then.  Let's do it."


----------



## Mr. Jones

Rationalist1016 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that it is outside the realm of possibilities.  Whether it be a government agency or anybody else.  I just haven't seen the evidence that would point to that.  There is evidence that he owned the rifle found on the 6th floor.  Evidence that he handled it.  There is "pretty good" evidence that he brought a brown paper bag, about the length of the broken down gun, with him that day, based on the testimony of his ride that day, Wesley Frazier.
> Now there is no absolute evidence that proves he pulled the trigger.
> I just think it is almost impossible for him to not have been involved at all.  If there was a conspiracy that did not involve him but was to be blamed on him, then the people controlling the conspiracy would have to make sure he was out of sight at the time of the shooting.  In other words, if he had absolutely nothing to do with it, it would be very likely that he would be with, or at least seen by, co-works at the time of the shooting.  If that were the case, then it would be pretty hard to convict him.  Even if his gun was to been stolen from his house, used in the shooting, left on the sixth floor, it would still be hard to put on him if he was sitting in the lunch room with a half dozen co-workers or standing out in front of the building with couple hundred people around him.
> 
> With all that said, I for the most part, believe he did it, and did it alone.  But over the years, I have read and watched a lot of things that have made me wonder if there was more to it.  Nothing that eliminates him entirely though.
> 
> Now, the theory that has dominated this thread, the one that claims that Greer, the driver did it, I believe is absolutely ludicrous.  There is absolutely no evidence that shows this, not even the videos that are claimed to be "proof positive" that he did it.  The videos show that he DID NOT do it.  There is NOTHING that points to him as the shooter.  And it absolutely defies all logic that he would.
Click to expand...


I honestly have a hard time grasping this theory also.
I believe Oswald was set up to take the fall.
Maybe he thought he was the only shooter?
 Perhaps he was told to shoot when the car reached a certain point or distance, and the real assassins did the deed earlier, before Oswald did, as was already planned, after that everything was ain place for the _patsy_ to take the blame. Just like he said he was.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Mr. Jones said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that it is outside the realm of possibilities.  Whether it be a government agency or anybody else.  I just haven't seen the evidence that would point to that.  There is evidence that he owned the rifle found on the 6th floor.  Evidence that he handled it.  There is "pretty good" evidence that he brought a brown paper bag, about the length of the broken down gun, with him that day, based on the testimony of his ride that day, Wesley Frazier.
> Now there is no absolute evidence that proves he pulled the trigger.
> I just think it is almost impossible for him to not have been involved at all.  If there was a conspiracy that did not involve him but was to be blamed on him, then the people controlling the conspiracy would have to make sure he was out of sight at the time of the shooting.  In other words, if he had absolutely nothing to do with it, it would be very likely that he would be with, or at least seen by, co-works at the time of the shooting.  If that were the case, then it would be pretty hard to convict him.  Even if his gun was to been stolen from his house, used in the shooting, left on the sixth floor, it would still be hard to put on him if he was sitting in the lunch room with a half dozen co-workers or standing out in front of the building with couple hundred people around him.
> 
> With all that said, I for the most part, believe he did it, and did it alone.  But over the years, I have read and watched a lot of things that have made me wonder if there was more to it.  Nothing that eliminates him entirely though.
> 
> Now, the theory that has dominated this thread, the one that claims that Greer, the driver did it, I believe is absolutely ludicrous.  There is absolutely no evidence that shows this, not even the videos that are claimed to be "proof positive" that he did it.  The videos show that he DID NOT do it.  There is NOTHING that points to him as the shooter.  And it absolutely defies all logic that he would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly have a hard time grasping this theory also.
> I believe Oswald was set up to take the fall.
> Maybe he thought he was the only shooter?
> Perhaps he was told to shoot when the car reached a certain point or distance, and the real assassins did the deed earlier, before Oswald did, as was already planned, after that everything was ain place for the _patsy_ to take the blame. Just like he said he was.
Click to expand...


He may have been setup.  That possibility is always there.  But I wouldn't base that solely on him claiming to be a "patsy".  Oswald was a proven liar, and very manipulative person.  It is hard to take his word at face value but think everybody else is "in on it".
Another thing that points to his guilt, in my opinion (and it's just my opinion), is that he spoke with his brother while he was in custody.  In an interview his brother discussed their conversation.  At no point does he (the brother.......Robert I think) say that Oswald was claiming he was innocent.  I don't remember the exact quote, but Robert said he was looking at Oswald trying to find "some sign".  And Oswald told him that he's not going to find anything.  Robert said, "he's right, I didn't".  Sounds like a guilty man to me.............or at least a man that knows something.  Definitely not the actions of a totally innocent man. 
One of the pieces of evidence always talked about as being faked or planted is the "backyard photos".  The trouble that I have with them being faked is that Marina Oswald, admitted to taking them.  There does seem to be some confusion as to how many.  Also, Ruth Paine's husband, Michael claimed that Oswald showed him the photos shortly after meeting him.
Another bit of evidence that I feel would be hard to fake is the "firing at General Walker" evidence.  The bullet matched his rifle.  And Marina admitted to knowing about it.

Now a piece of evidence that points to the conspiracy side is the finger print found on a cardboard box in the "snipers nest".  The print had been excluded from anybody that was, or could have been, in that room.  They even finger printed the ladies downstairs that didn't even handle the boxes.  No match to anyone.  It's never followed any further from what I understand.  In 1998 (I believe) that finger print along with a finger print card was taken to a highly experienced finger print examiner.  The examiner concluded that the finger print matched the left little finger on the finger print card.  That finger print card belonged to a Malcolm Wallace.  A supposed "lynch man" of LBJ's.
That, along with a few claims of people seeing more than one man on the sixth floor, makes a case for a conspiracy look pretty plausible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
Click to expand...


they are too afraid to look at any evidence that dioesnt go along with their beliefs like the fact that it took two days for the dallas police dept and the FBI  to find any traces of oswalds fingerprint on the carcano gun which was obviously lifted from his body  or that witnesses SAW  a riflemen behind the picket fence firing a rifle and that all the dallas doctors said it was an entrance wound to the forehead and throat.ofcourse NONE of that means anything to them.lol and of course they obviously think Greer took his hand off the steering wheel to reach back to try and pick the bullet out of kennedys head.they love demonstrating how retarded they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Jay Knowles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.
> 
> Jay
Click to expand...


simple as pie to do with lone nut theorists. like i said,they are afraid of the truth so they wont look at the nix film or listen to witness testimonys and they have no interest in reading any other books except the warren commission report.


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are too afraid to look at any evidence that dioesnt go along with their beliefs like the fact that it took two days for the dallas police dept and the FBI  to find any traces of oswalds fingerprint on the carcano gun which was obviously lifted from his body  or that witnesses SAW  a riflemen behind the picket fence firing a rifle and that all the dallas doctors said it was an entrance wound to the forehead and throat.ofcourse NONE of that means anything to them.lol and of course they obviously think Greer took his hand off the steering wheel to reach back to try and pick the bullet out of kennedys head.they love demonstrating how retarded they are.
Click to expand...


Why don't you and 7forever get a tube of vasaline and a hotel room together.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent. I need four bong hits to comprehend what it is you're attempting to blather about. Drool on Shemp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
Click to expand...


you were taken to school major BIG TIME by me,you know it,I know it,your just too arrogant to admit defeat as we both know. Lone nut theorists are the only ones that scream close minded dumbfuck. for the hundreth time,we both know,you have only read the warren commission and nothing else  since the truth scares you.we both know you have no interest in what witnesses say or reading any books that have an opposing view on kennedy OR 9/11 as I have proven hundreds of times.bye troll. have fun talking to yourself and the government loves you for being afraid  and believing in their fairy tale.so do disinfo agents LIAR ABILITY AND CANDYFAG.as I proved,you never even bothered to address  a few of my posts since you knew you couldnt counter them.revel in your defeat as we both know troll and deal with it.have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are too afraid to look at any evidence that dioesnt go along with their beliefs like the fact that it took two days for the dallas police dept and the FBI  to find any traces of oswalds fingerprint on the carcano gun which was obviously lifted from his body  or that witnesses SAW  a riflemen behind the picket fence firing a rifle and that all the dallas doctors said it was an entrance wound to the forehead and throat.ofcourse NONE of that means anything to them.lol and of course they obviously think Greer took his hand off the steering wheel to reach back to try and pick the bullet out of kennedys head.they love demonstrating how retarded they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you and 7forever get a tube of vasaline and a hotel room together.
Click to expand...


better question you need to ask is why do you only see what you WANT to see and are so afraid of the truth you can only come back with pitiful one liners when defeated? which is actually probably best since you make yourself look like a much less dumbfuck afraid of the truth than IRRATIONALIST does with his pathetic ramblings that have been shot down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
Click to expand...


well when your afraid of the truth like these lone nut theorists are,they ignore evicence and facts and witness testimony and experts in their fields and only read parts of posts and and ignore and dont even address half your points since it does not go along with their version of events.these dumbfukcs are not even aware that it shoots down their theory that only a carcano rifle was found since a MAUSER rifle which looks nothing like a carcano,was filmed by newsmen showing policemen carrying it off the rooftops which shootes down their theory that there was only a carcano rifle found.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that the evidence used to pin this on Oswald, could have been fabricated?? Or is something that is beyond the realm of decency for authorities to do?
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well when your afraid of the truth like these lone nut theorists are,they ignore evicence and facts and witness testimony and experts in their fields and only read parts of posts and and ignore and dont even address half your points since it does not go along with their version of events.these dumbfukcs are not even aware that it shoots down their theory that only a carcano rifle was found since a MAUSER rifle which looks nothing like a carcano,was filmed by newsmen showing policemen carrying it off the rooftops which shootes down their theory that there was only a carcano rifle found.
Click to expand...


Speaking of not reading all of ones posts.  Somehow you have managed to miss that I have said, more than once, that I think a conspiracy is very possible.  I'm not as convinced of it as you are but definitely think it is possible.  If you would spend less time misspelling curse words and actually read & comprehend what people are saying, you might actually be worth conversing with.
Like your Mauser "story".  Yes, policeman where filmed coming off the roof with a gun.  Filmed from way too far away to claim the make of the gun, which was a shotgun, not a rifle.  Did you miss all the photo's of policeman caring shotguns?

Besides, aren't you claiming that no shots came from behind?  That the shots came from the front and front right?  What is your conclusion for a Mauser being on the roof if the conspirators are "planting" a Carcano on the sixth floor?


----------



## Warrior102

I think he failed to read this one - http://www.usmessageboard.com/3823665-post646.html


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again,great comeback when shown you are a liar and an idiot who doesnt know what he is talking about.I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You took me to school alright.  To bad you couldn't teach me anything.
> You feel you have the facts because you have read a lot of the books published?  Are you SERIOUS!?  Because if it is published in a book, it is a fact?
> Now I understand where you are getting these ideas.  Reading books that were written by guys that read the reports written about someone's research.  You are 3rd generation stupid!
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't say you didn't teach me anything.  I have never heard that an "Oswald look-alike" was taken out of the Texas Theater.  That's hilarious!!
> 
> Interesting how you consider yourself a winner in these debates.  Last time I checked, the "official story" is still that Oswald did it.  The only debate is Oswald alone or Oswald & a conspiracy.  Why?  Because all of that pesky evidence that points to Oswald.  I understand that evidence isn't something you deal in.  Only ideas that point to your conclusion are paid any attention.  Your login name "9/11 inside job" screams close minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you were taken to school major BIG TIME by me*,you know it,I know it,your just too arrogant to admit defeat as we both know. Lone nut theorists are the only ones that scream close minded dumbfuck. for the hundreth time,we both know,you have only read the warren commission and nothing else  since the truth scares you.we both know you have no interest in what witnesses say or reading any books that have an opposing view on kennedy OR 9/11 as I have proven hundreds of times.bye troll. have fun talking to yourself and the government loves you for being afraid  and believing in their fairy tale.so do disinfo agents LIAR ABILITY AND CANDYFAG.as I proved,you never even bothered to address  a few of my posts since you knew you couldnt counter them.revel in your defeat as we both know troll and deal with it.have fun talking to yourself.
Click to expand...

That is one of the funniest things I have EVER read. You've never been to school. Your run together sentences, lack of spacing and capitalization AND your inability to spell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from you candyfag. Like i said,I know that you are very pleased that Irrationalist and warrior troll are afraid of the truth and only see what they want to see and are easily able to be brainwashed by your posts because of that.congrats I know your handlers that pay you are pleased with you for making sure they stay afraid.waiting for another fart from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Irrationalist,candyfag,Liar ability,warrior and the other lone nut  trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.uh huh.

The above is how Barry Ernest begins his interesting and unusual book, The Girl on the Stairs. The JFK assassination, like any historical event, had a ripple effect on the history of the country and, indeed, the world. And while many of these effects were foreseeable&#8212;for example, the expansion of the war in Vietnam&#8212;there were an infinite number of others that were not. Some of the most tragic stories that emerged in the wake of the assassination concern the deaths of those who became accidental players by hearing and seeing things they were not supposed to, and whose documentation began with Penn Jones in his Forgive My Grief series. Still others involved those who were not murdered, but instead were forced into a life of hiding and jumping at shadows.

Barry Ernest&#8217;s book tells two stories. One is about himself: his journey from being a believer in the Warren Report to that of being a fierce critic of that now, quite discredited, volume. Therefore he begins the book at a rather appropriate place and time. In fact, it is actually beyond appropriate. It is almost symbolic. Barry was a student at Kent State in 1967. This is the college where the expansion of the Vietnam War would, in three short years, lead to the infamous shooting of students by the National Guard and produce one of the most iconic photographs of that tumultuous era. The first scene of the book is him sitting outside the cafeteria. A fellow student named Terry approaches and asks him about a dialogue from a previous class where Barry actually defended the Warren Report. The student then asks Barry if he had ever seen or heard of the Zapruder film, and if he had read the entire 26 volumes of the Warren Commission. Barry said no to each. The student left him a copy of an interview by Mark Lane, and said, &#8220;Read this.&#8221; Barry did&#8212;right then and there. Hours later, in twilight, he then went to a bookstore and searched for Lane&#8217;s book, Rush to Judgment. This is how the first story&#8212;that of personal discovery and evolution&#8212;begins.

And it was through Lane&#8217;s book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable &#8220;girl on the stairs.&#8221; She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.

This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commission&#8217;s timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, &#8220;questioning people as though he were a policeman.&#8221;

From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barry&#8217;s curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, &#8220;What if she was right?&#8221;

Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriff&#8217;s Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.

The attention didn&#8217;t stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?

Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumes&#8212;Commission Exhibit 496&#8212;he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.

Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Lovelady&#8217;s testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams&#8217; name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, &#8220;Vickie.&#8221; Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?

Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commission&#8212;and the Commission&#8217;s use of it&#8212;Adams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)

However, although the book drops in on her from time to time&#8212;and it builds towards Barry&#8217;s hunt for her, discovering documents that bear out her veracity, and interviewing her in a climactic scene&#8212;the principle narrative is the journey of the author himself, who was a teen-ager at the time of the assassination, and went on to became acquainted with some of the earliest critics. He and Terry became working partners at deciphering the fraud of the Warren Report. They would visit each other&#8217;s dorms to discus the latest deception they found in the volumes, e.g., how the Commission cut corners and accepted false witnesses to place Oswald on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting; the dubious way they reconstructed his movements after he left the Depository; the quality of the witnesses to the Tippit shooting, etc. These all begin to fuel doubts in him about his former belief in the Warren Commission.

In fact, Barry became so obsessed with this mystery that he ignored his studies. He flunked out of Kent State. (p. 33)


II
Going home to Altoona, Pennsylvania, he could not find the 26 Commission volumes there. So he began to read the works of the first generation critics&#8212;every one of them. (Read about the first generation critics in John Kelin&#8217;s highly-acclaimed Praise from a Future Generation. See the first chapter of Kelin&#8217;s book here.) 

He then decided to visit Dallas. There he met a man named Eugene Aldredge. Aldredge had found a bullet mark on the sidewalk near Elm, which showed a missed shot. He told the FBI about it, but they ignored it. (p. 37) He interviewed Roy Truly a manager of the Depository about the incident right after the shooting where he and policeman Marion Baker encountered Oswald on the second floor drinking a Coke. (p. 41) And he learned something odd during their talk: No one other than employees were allowed onto the sixth floor. (p. 42) But Barry did go to the second floor. Here he examines the lunchroom area around where Truly and Baker allegedly encountered Oswald. (p. 43) Here he begins a quite interesting discussion about how Baker could have seen Oswald through the window of the pneumatic door. He makes somewhat the same argument that Howard Roffman did in his excellent book Presumed Guilty. Truly said he saw no one as he proceeded up the stairs in front of Baker. (ibid) So a question now emerged: &#8220;If that door already was closed as Truly passed in advance of the policeman, why would Oswald stand stationary behind it until Baker appeared?&#8221; (ibid) For this is how Baker said he noticed Oswald, through the window of the door. The author comes to the same conclusion that others who had read Roffman: If one takes Baker at his word, Oswald had to have come up to the lunchroom from another set of stairs, a one flight stairway from the first floor for Baker to have seen him as he said he did. This bolstered Victoria Adams&#8217; story for Barry. He tried to visit her on this trip but found out she had left for Chicago already. (p. 44)

He then made a visit to Penn Jones In Midlothian, Texas. Jones, who had two sets, sold him the 26 volumes for $76.00. (p. 39) Penn introduced him to Roger Craig, and he also became involved with Harold Weisberg early on. Both Jones and Weisberg immediately see something in him and venture to tap his skills to assist them; Weisberg as a researcher, Jones to interview people who would not talk to him because he was too well known. He also knew David Lifton long before he came onto the scene with Best Evidence. This is all quite intriguing, although the portraits of these men are a bit sketchy and lacking in depth. Jones sends Barry to interview a couple of witnesses. But they seem quite scared and apprehensive. S. M. Holland agreed to meet with him, but brought two men with him since he felt he had been abused and taken advantage of in the past. (p. 53) He talks to Carolyn Walther, a witness who told the FBI she had seen two men, one with a rifle, in either the fourth or fifth floor southeast window that day. Yet she had not been called to testify by the Commission. (p. 54) But she told Barry that she also told the FBI that she had seen two black men below where the man with a rifle was. This would put the two men on the sixth floor, since the black employees were on the fifth floor. She kept this to herself at the time since she thought the two men were some kind of guards. She said that after the shooting she encountered an acquaintance, Abraham Zapruder, who told her Kennedy had been shot from the front and pointed to his forehead. (p. 55)

Barry then visited the scene of policeman J. D. Tippit&#8217;s shooting. Here, he meets a witness that no agent of government had talked to, a Mrs. Higgins who lived nearby. She offered him some very important information. She had heard the shots and ran out her front door to see Tippit lying in the street. Barry asked her what time it was. She said it was 1:06. He asked her how she recalled that specific time. She said because she was watching TV and the announcer said it. So she automatically checked her clock when he said it and he was right. Barry concludes that it was not possible that Oswald could have traversed the distance from his apartment to the scene of Tippit&#8217;s murder in time to do the shooting. (p. 58) This is when she heard the shots. She also said she got a look at a man running form the scene with a handgun. When Barry asked her what he looked like she replied it was definitely not Oswald. (p. 59)
Barry then timed the Commission&#8217;s story on how long it would take Oswald to get to the Texas Theater from 10th and Patton, the Tippit murder scene. This, the Commission said, took 24 minutes. Yet it was shorter by a third than Oswald&#8217;s walk from his apartment to 10th and Patton. Yet it took twice as long for Oswald to traverse? (ibid) The Commission says it took Oswald 24 minutes to walk that distance. It took Barry ten minutes.

When Barry got back to Pennsylvania he investigated a strange case near to his home, in Martinsburg. A woman named Margaret Hoover told agents she had discovered a discarded piece of paper in her back yard. On the paper were the handwritten words, &#8220;Lee Oswald&#8221; &#8220;Jack Ruby&#8221; &#8220;Rubenstein&#8221; and &#8220;Dallas, Texas&#8221;. The problem was that this discovery occurred not after the assassination but before. (p. 63) She had a brother who tipped off the FBI to this event. The woman told the Bureau that she had also found a railroad company ticket from Miami dated 9/25/63 to Washington. Both papers were found near where the trash was burned by a resident in her apartment house. This resident was Dr. Julio Fernandez, a Cuban refuge and a local junior high teacher. According to the FBI report, she furnished the FBI with the envelope and ticket stub, but not the scrap of paper with the names.

When Barry tracked this story down, it turned out that Hoover showed the papers to her daughter and her daughter also recalled the name &#8220;Silver Bell&#8221; or &#8220;Silver Slipper.&#8221; But the FBI got the daughter to partially retract: she now said she only saw the names of Ruby and Dallas, and she was not quite sure of even that. When they interviewed Hernandez, he explained the ticket as being for his son to come north to see him from Miami. (p. 64)

Barry wrote to Mrs. Hoover. He found out that the FBI had lied: the woman had given them the paper with the names on it. She also added that Fernandez had worked in Washington before moving to Pennsylvania. He had worked for the CIA after escaping Cuba post-Castro. (p. 65)

He and Terry now decided to visit the National Archives to view the Zapruder film. Like everyone else they were shocked by what it depicted. But further, they were angered by the fact that the Commission had never mentioned the backward movement of Kennedy&#8217;s head and body, which was contrary to what would have happened if Oswald had shot the president from behind. Surely they had seen the film. Why did they ignore it? (p. 69)

It was this event that evaporated any belief Barry maintained in the Commission. But it did something worse to Terry. The man who had first instigated Barry&#8217;s interest in that blind belief was now sapped and disgusted. He decided it was the end of the road for him. He gave up. Barry never heard from him after this trip.


III
At the National Archives, he located the November 24th FBI report that Victoria Adams had given. It was remarkably consistent with her later one on March 23rd. She said that she had immediately gone down the stairs with Styles after the shooting. And there was no mention of her seeing Shelley or Lovelady. (p. 75) 
Barry did some further digging into her testimony and statements. It turned out that the Dallas Police questioned her also. This was on February 17th. Way after the FBI and Warren Commission had taken over control of the case from the DPD. In reading this statement, Barry discovered that it was this report that inserted Lovelady and Shelley into her story. It was written by none other than the avuncular, smiling Jim Leavelle, the man who accompanied Oswald out of police HQ to be killed by Jack Ruby. (p. 76) But further, Barry noticed that there was no questioning of the other three women who were watching the motorcade with Adams: Styles, Elsie Dorman, and Dorothy Garner. He thought this was odd since they could confirm if Adams left the window quickly, as she said she had.

Barry also discovered something else that was odd. The FBI did time-reconstructions to simulate Oswald coming down the stairs. They also did one to simulate Truly and Baker coming up the stairs. But he could find none that tried to replicate Adams coming down the stairs. (p. 78) Even though they were keenly aware of the problem she posed to their verdict about Oswald. So much so that counselors Joe Ball and David Belin wrote a memo about this subject that ended: &#8220;We should pin down this time sequence of her running down the stairs.&#8221; But Barry could find no evidence that they did. (p. 79)

At the Archives, Barry met Harold Weisberg. Weisberg asked him to do some work for him. He thought that people would be more eager to talk to someone like him, since he had a low profile. So when he visited Dallas again in August of 1968, he did so. He asked some questions of Sheriff Bill Decker. One of them was if he had kept any more than the 92 pages of files he gave to the Commission. Decker did not buy that one. That question ended the interview. (p. 83)

Barry also got the opportunity to meet Roger Craig via Penn Jones. Craig wanted to meet Barry outside Dallas. And he did at his sister&#8217;s house. Once there Barry asked him about all the secrecy. Craig replied that his problems began in 1965 when the first essays began to appear critical of the Commission. Many had his name in them. Then people wanted to talk to him, but Decker gave him strict orders not to talk to anyone. Then in July of 1967, Decker fired him. Then, in November of that year, there was an assassination attempt against him. (p. 93)

Craig went on to repeat the famous story of Oswald getting in a Rambler station wagon and escaping down Elm Street with a Latin looking fellow driving. Craig then said he saw Oswald at the station later and Fritz asked him about the car Craig saw him run off in. Oswald replied that the car belonged to Mrs. Paine and then exclaimed with disgust, &#8220;Everyone will know who I am now.&#8221; (p. 94) When Barry asked him if he was sure the man he saw entering the car was Oswald, Craig said yes he was. And he added that the Commission had altered his testimony in 14 separate instances. (p. 95) Craig added something quite interesting about the lawyer who examined him, David Belin:

When Belin interrogated me... he would ask me certain questions and, whenever an important question would come up... he would have to know the answer beforehand, he would turn off the recorder and instruct the stenographer to stop taking notes. Then he would ask for the question, and if the answer satisfied him, he would turn the recorder back on, instruct the stenographer to start writing again, and he would ask me the same question, and I would answer it.
However, while the recorder was off, if the answer did not satisfy him... he would turn the recorder back on and instruct the stenographer to start writing again and then he would ask me a completely different question.
He then added that none of these interruptions were noted in the transcript as entered in the Warren Commission. (p. 95)

On the way back from Craig&#8217;s sister&#8217;s house, the police stopped their car. The pretext was that the car had gone through a red light. When Barry insisted the light was green, the cop came around to the passenger window and asked him for his ID. Noting he was from out of state, he asked him what he was doing in Texas. Barry replied that he was visiting friends. The two policemen then went to the front of the car out of earshot. They returned and said they would let it go this time. Craig looked relieved. When Barry told the story to Penn Jones, Penn said that he was lucky Craig was with him. (p. 98)

While in Dallas, Barry visited with newsman Wes Wise. He tells him a story about Ruby being in Dealey Plaza that Saturday before he shot Oswald. The reason he gave Wes was he wanted to see the wreath and flowers that were being laid there for Kennedy. But Wes expected a different reason. The county jail was nearby, which Oswald was going to be transferred to. But yet Garret Hallmark, a parking garage attendant said Ruby used his phone that day before proceeding to Dealey Plaza. He told the man on the other end that he had information the transfer would take place on Saturday, that afternoon. Garret got the impression that Ruby was looking for corroboration for that information. Ruby then said that because of all the people carrying flowers, the transfer could be delayed. (p. 101) Ruby&#8217;s odd Saturday activities were further described by policeman D. V. Harkness who saw Ruby at the entrance to the county jail that day. (p. 102) But when Harkness brought this interesting point up, Belin dropped it instantly. SOP for the Commission.



IV
On this trip, Barry tried to locate Adams. He searched various residences and left a message with Roy Truly, but nothing turned up. 

Adams had gone to college in California and attained a degree in Business Administration. She had graduated summa cum laude and gone into real estate. But one day in the library she came upon a set of Warren Commission volumes. She began to go over them very carefully this time. She recalled that a messenger had delivered her testimony to her at work and she was given the opportunity to make corrections. She did so. But now she saw they were not entered. (p. 106) She also noted that at the end of her appearance it said she waived her right to review her testimony. This was not so. And she noted that her own testimony had her actually talking to Shelley and Lovelady. But they were not on the first floor when she got there. (ibid) Further, she did not recall the Shelley/Lovelady stuff in the copy she had corrected in Dallas.

Barry had enlisted in the Naval Reserve and had been overseas. When he returned it was after Garrison had lost the Clay Shaw trial. The critics were now divided against each other, e.g., Jones had accused Weisberg of being a CIA agent. (p. 128) America was withdrawing from Vietnam after losing the war. The movie Jaws was about to change Hollywood. And to top it off, Warren Commissioner Jerry Ford was now president. To the victors belong the spoils.
Barry went back to college, got married, and had a son. One day he picked up Belin&#8217;s book defending the Warren Commission, November 22, 1963: You are the Jury. In leafing through it he saw that Belin used the testimony of Lovelady and Shelley to discredit Adams. This is the way it worked: Shelley and Lovelady had left the building and gone over to the railway yards about a block away. They then returned and said they saw Adams on the first floor. If this was accurate then the likelihood was that Adams came down the stairs later than she said, when Oswald would have been in the lunchroom already. (p. 129) Belin used these two men without referring to the fact that Lovelady seemed cued in advance. In fact, he spent three pages on the matter.

Just when Barry thought the Kennedy case, and Victoria Adams, were now finis, something happened to change all that. In 1975, Geraldo Rivera showed the Zapruder film on national television. It caused a minor earthquake across the land. Now came the inquiries into CIA scandals by Representative Otis Pike and Senator Frank Church. With the exposure of the CIA&#8211;Mafia plots to kill Castro, and the writing of the Schweiker-Hart report about how poorly the Warren Commission and FBI performed their duties in the investigation of President Kennedy&#8217;s death, the time was ripe for a new investigation of the murder. Unfortunately, the House Select Committee on Assassinations was a disappointment. The author does a nice job briefly summarizing many of their shortcomings. Barry wrote them about Victoria Adams and Sandra Styles. He never got anything back. (p. 132)

But now the nation was faced with two verdicts on the JFK case. The HSCA had concluded, however limply, that the murder was a result of a conspiracy. But now the critics were even more divided and scattered. Barry began to think that maybe Terry was right. It was time to quit.

Victoria Adams had moved to Seattle. And she had become a successful businesswoman who was now listed in Who&#8217;s Who of American Women and Who&#8217;s Who in the World. Now she and her husband decided to travel the country back and forth in a five-wheel trailer. They did that for six years. (p. 142) She also wrote a newsletter called Principles in Action, a chronicle of what she saw and heard on her travels. She also wrote a cookbook called No More than 4 Ingredients. Ironically, she liked Pennsylvania so much, she and her husband stayed there for several months, near Harrisburg. Which is where Barry was living in 1991. Then Oliver Stone&#8217;s film JFK came out. This caused the creation of the Assassination Records Review Board.  After a visit with Weisberg, Barry decided to look through some documents. (p. 145) He also began to read through the HSCA volumes. After reviewing them thoroughly, and summarizing their major findings for us, he notes that they never found and reinterviewed Adams. (p. 148)

From here, the book slows down&#8212;takes a detour so to speak&#8212;as Barry now looks back at the work of the Warren Commission through the declassified Executive Sessions. Barry also now reviews some of the newly declassified medical evidence showing that there was a hole in the back of Kennedy&#8217;s head. He also tried to get in contact with Francis Adams, one of the Warren Commission senior counsel. Adams worked for about a month and then left. His duties were assumed totally by Arlen Specter. It was never clear as to why. And when Lee Rankin, the Commission executive director, was asked about Adams, he replied he should have fired him the first day. (p. 171) Further, there was nothing left behind to explain exactly why he left. Nothing until a quote about leaving showed up in 1966 that said that he was too busy at his law firm and that he had a &#8220;different concept of the investigation.&#8221; (p. 172) There was no reply to any of Barry&#8217;s queries to Adams. But when he died, Barry wrote his surviving wife. He got a call back form his daughter Joyce Adams. She first wanted to know if Barry had spoken to &#8216;Specter.&#8217; She said the name like the late Jean Hill would intone it. Barry said he had not. Joyce laughed when she heard about the &#8220;too busy at the law firm&#8221; excuse. He would have never joined up if that were the case. She thought the real reasons was he did not like the way they were proceeding, &#8220;If he didn&#8217;t think it was being run properly, he would be the type to leave.&#8221; (p. 173)

Barry then asked if her father had many notes, or writings or kept personal papers from his days with the Commission. Joyce quietly said that he had. They were kept in longhand. Barry asked to review the file. Joyce said this was in her sister Judith&#8217;s possession. She said she had to talk to her sister first and would get back to him after. She never did. It is unfortunate that this information was not turned over to the ARRB, for whatever was in those files would have been very important to discover.


V
In the nineties, Barry discovered a document from the Warren Commission that very much bolstered the Adams testimony. Addressed to Rankin, it summarized the corrections she wanted in her testimony&#8212;the ones that were not made. But it also helped explain why the Commission never talked to any of the possible corroborating witnesses who watched the motorcade with her. In the letter, the very last sentence says &#8220;Miss Garner, Miss Adams&#8217; supervisor, stated this morning that after Miss Adams went downstairs she (Miss Garner) saw Mr. Truly and the policeman come up.&#8221; (p. 176) 

Obviously, if they had come up after, then Adams had left when she said she did. Barry notes that he felt like someone had punched him in the gut when he read this. The date of the letter was June 2, 1964. But even with this in their hands, the Commission went ahead and did all they could to discredit Adams. They wrote &#8220;...she actually came down the stairs several minutes after Oswald and after Truly and Baker as well.&#8221; (ibid) This was written in spite of the fact they had this new evidence in their hands saying the opposite. And this is why the Commission never formally deposed the three corroborating witnesses.

When the author showed this letter from Marcia Joe Stroud, the Dallas US Attorney, to Weisberg, Harold told him to write a book about Adams. The author then makes one more try to find Adams or her corroborating witnesses. He visits Dallas and talks to Gary Mack, who Harold referred him to. Mack says he cannot help him.

It was not until 2002, when his son convinced him to buy a computer to type his book, that he found Adams via email. What follows, in Chapters 27 through 29, is a fascinating, long interview with Adams, now aged 61. She goes over her experience that day in full detail: arriving at work, waiting for the motorcade, running down the stairs, seeing Ruby in suit and hat talking to people like a reporter, etc. This interview is really the high point of the book. What it reveals about Leavelle, the Dallas Police, and David Belin is powerful stuff. Adams concludes that Oswald could not have been on those stairs. He was not on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting, he was on a lower floor. (p. 211)
Beginning to master the Internet, Barry then finds Sandra Styles. (p. 217) She confirms Adams. She says the two left the window when Secret Service agent Clint Hill jumped on the back of the car. (p. 218) And she said she neither saw nor heard anyone on the stairs on the way down. And she did not recall Lovelady or Shelley on the ground floor when they got there either. (p. 219) (Editor's bold emphasis throughout) Styles said the only interview she gave was to the FBI and it was not in depth or probing.

The book ends on a sad note. Adams died of cancer in 2007 at the rather young age of 66. We are lucky that Barry found her before she passed.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Irrationalist,candyfag,Liar ability,warrior and the other lone nut  trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.uh huh.
> 
> The above is how Barry Ernest begins his interesting and unusual book, The Girl on the Stairs. The JFK assassination, like any historical event, had a ripple effect on the history of the country and, indeed, the world. And while many of these effects were foreseeablefor example, the expansion of the war in Vietnamthere were an infinite number of others that were not. Some of the most tragic stories that emerged in the wake of the assassination concern the deaths of those who became accidental players by hearing and seeing things they were not supposed to, and whose documentation began with Penn Jones in his Forgive My Grief series. Still others involved those who were not murdered, but instead were forced into a life of hiding and jumping at shadows.
> 
> Barry Ernests book tells two stories. One is about himself: his journey from being a believer in the Warren Report to that of being a fierce critic of that now, quite discredited, volume. Therefore he begins the book at a rather appropriate place and time. In fact, it is actually beyond appropriate. It is almost symbolic. Barry was a student at Kent State in 1967. This is the college where the expansion of the Vietnam War would, in three short years, lead to the infamous shooting of students by the National Guard and produce one of the most iconic photographs of that tumultuous era. The first scene of the book is him sitting outside the cafeteria. A fellow student named Terry approaches and asks him about a dialogue from a previous class where Barry actually defended the Warren Report. The student then asks Barry if he had ever seen or heard of the Zapruder film, and if he had read the entire 26 volumes of the Warren Commission. Barry said no to each. The student left him a copy of an interview by Mark Lane, and said, Read this. Barry didright then and there. Hours later, in twilight, he then went to a bookstore and searched for Lanes book, Rush to Judgment. This is how the first storythat of personal discovery and evolutionbegins.
> 
> And it was through Lanes book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable girl on the stairs. She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.
> 
> This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commissions timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, questioning people as though he were a policeman.
> 
> From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barrys curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, What if she was right?
> 
> Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriffs Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.
> 
> The attention didnt stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?
> 
> Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumesCommission Exhibit 496he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.
> 
> Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Loveladys testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, Vickie. Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?
> 
> Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commissionand the Commissions use of itAdams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)
> 
> However, although the book drops in on her from time to timeand it builds towards Barrys hunt for her, discovering documents that bear out her veracity, and interviewing her in a climactic scenethe principle narrative is the journey of the author himself, who was a teen-ager at the time of the assassination, and went on to became acquainted with some of the earliest critics. He and Terry became working partners at deciphering the fraud of the Warren Report. They would visit each others dorms to discus the latest deception they found in the volumes, e.g., how the Commission cut corners and accepted false witnesses to place Oswald on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting; the dubious way they reconstructed his movements after he left the Depository; the quality of the witnesses to the Tippit shooting, etc. These all begin to fuel doubts in him about his former belief in the Warren Commission.
> 
> In fact, Barry became so obsessed with this mystery that he ignored his studies. He flunked out of Kent State. (p. 33)
> 
> 
> II
> Going home to Altoona, Pennsylvania, he could not find the 26 Commission volumes there. So he began to read the works of the first generation criticsevery one of them. (Read about the first generation critics in John Kelins highly-acclaimed Praise from a Future Generation. See the first chapter of Kelins book here.)
> 
> He then decided to visit Dallas. There he met a man named Eugene Aldredge. Aldredge had found a bullet mark on the sidewalk near Elm, which showed a missed shot. He told the FBI about it, but they ignored it. (p. 37) He interviewed Roy Truly a manager of the Depository about the incident right after the shooting where he and policeman Marion Baker encountered Oswald on the second floor drinking a Coke. (p. 41) And he learned something odd during their talk: No one other than employees were allowed onto the sixth floor. (p. 42) But Barry did go to the second floor. Here he examines the lunchroom area around where Truly and Baker allegedly encountered Oswald. (p. 43) Here he begins a quite interesting discussion about how Baker could have seen Oswald through the window of the pneumatic door. He makes somewhat the same argument that Howard Roffman did in his excellent book Presumed Guilty. Truly said he saw no one as he proceeded up the stairs in front of Baker. (ibid) So a question now emerged: If that door already was closed as Truly passed in advance of the policeman, why would Oswald stand stationary behind it until Baker appeared? (ibid) For this is how Baker said he noticed Oswald, through the window of the door. The author comes to the same conclusion that others who had read Roffman: If one takes Baker at his word, Oswald had to have come up to the lunchroom from another set of stairs, a one flight stairway from the first floor for Baker to have seen him as he said he did. This bolstered Victoria Adams story for Barry. He tried to visit her on this trip but found out she had left for Chicago already. (p. 44)
> 
> He then made a visit to Penn Jones In Midlothian, Texas. Jones, who had two sets, sold him the 26 volumes for $76.00. (p. 39) Penn introduced him to Roger Craig, and he also became involved with Harold Weisberg early on. Both Jones and Weisberg immediately see something in him and venture to tap his skills to assist them; Weisberg as a researcher, Jones to interview people who would not talk to him because he was too well known. He also knew David Lifton long before he came onto the scene with Best Evidence. This is all quite intriguing, although the portraits of these men are a bit sketchy and lacking in depth. Jones sends Barry to interview a couple of witnesses. But they seem quite scared and apprehensive. S. M. Holland agreed to meet with him, but brought two men with him since he felt he had been abused and taken advantage of in the past. (p. 53) He talks to Carolyn Walther, a witness who told the FBI she had seen two men, one with a rifle, in either the fourth or fifth floor southeast window that day. Yet she had not been called to testify by the Commission. (p. 54) But she told Barry that she also told the FBI that she had seen two black men below where the man with a rifle was. This would put the two men on the sixth floor, since the black employees were on the fifth floor. She kept this to herself at the time since she thought the two men were some kind of guards. She said that after the shooting she encountered an acquaintance, Abraham Zapruder, who told her Kennedy had been shot from the front and pointed to his forehead. (p. 55)
> 
> Barry then visited the scene of policeman J. D. Tippits shooting. Here, he meets a witness that no agent of government had talked to, a Mrs. Higgins who lived nearby. She offered him some very important information. She had heard the shots and ran out her front door to see Tippit lying in the street. Barry asked her what time it was. She said it was 1:06. He asked her how she recalled that specific time. She said because she was watching TV and the announcer said it. So she automatically checked her clock when he said it and he was right. Barry concludes that it was not possible that Oswald could have traversed the distance from his apartment to the scene of Tippits murder in time to do the shooting. (p. 58) This is when she heard the shots. She also said she got a look at a man running form the scene with a handgun. When Barry asked her what he looked like she replied it was definitely not Oswald. (p. 59)
> Barry then timed the Commissions story on how long it would take Oswald to get to the Texas Theater from 10th and Patton, the Tippit murder scene. This, the Commission said, took 24 minutes. Yet it was shorter by a third than Oswalds walk from his apartment to 10th and Patton. Yet it took twice as long for Oswald to traverse? (ibid) The Commission says it took Oswald 24 minutes to walk that distance. It took Barry ten minutes.
> 
> When Barry got back to Pennsylvania he investigated a strange case near to his home, in Martinsburg. A woman named Margaret Hoover told agents she had discovered a discarded piece of paper in her back yard. On the paper were the handwritten words, Lee Oswald Jack Ruby Rubenstein and Dallas, Texas. The problem was that this discovery occurred not after the assassination but before. (p. 63) She had a brother who tipped off the FBI to this event. The woman told the Bureau that she had also found a railroad company ticket from Miami dated 9/25/63 to Washington. Both papers were found near where the trash was burned by a resident in her apartment house. This resident was Dr. Julio Fernandez, a Cuban refuge and a local junior high teacher. According to the FBI report, she furnished the FBI with the envelope and ticket stub, but not the scrap of paper with the names.
> 
> When Barry tracked this story down, it turned out that Hoover showed the papers to her daughter and her daughter also recalled the name Silver Bell or Silver Slipper. But the FBI got the daughter to partially retract: she now said she only saw the names of Ruby and Dallas, and she was not quite sure of even that. When they interviewed Hernandez, he explained the ticket as being for his son to come north to see him from Miami. (p. 64)
> 
> Barry wrote to Mrs. Hoover. He found out that the FBI had lied: the woman had given them the paper with the names on it. She also added that Fernandez had worked in Washington before moving to Pennsylvania. He had worked for the CIA after escaping Cuba post-Castro. (p. 65)
> 
> He and Terry now decided to visit the National Archives to view the Zapruder film. Like everyone else they were shocked by what it depicted. But further, they were angered by the fact that the Commission had never mentioned the backward movement of Kennedys head and body, which was contrary to what would have happened if Oswald had shot the president from behind. Surely they had seen the film. Why did they ignore it? (p. 69)
> 
> It was this event that evaporated any belief Barry maintained in the Commission. But it did something worse to Terry. The man who had first instigated Barrys interest in that blind belief was now sapped and disgusted. He decided it was the end of the road for him. He gave up. Barry never heard from him after this trip.
> 
> 
> III
> At the National Archives, he located the November 24th FBI report that Victoria Adams had given. It was remarkably consistent with her later one on March 23rd. She said that she had immediately gone down the stairs with Styles after the shooting. And there was no mention of her seeing Shelley or Lovelady. (p. 75)
> Barry did some further digging into her testimony and statements. It turned out that the Dallas Police questioned her also. This was on February 17th. Way after the FBI and Warren Commission had taken over control of the case from the DPD. In reading this statement, Barry discovered that it was this report that inserted Lovelady and Shelley into her story. It was written by none other than the avuncular, smiling Jim Leavelle, the man who accompanied Oswald out of police HQ to be killed by Jack Ruby. (p. 76) But further, Barry noticed that there was no questioning of the other three women who were watching the motorcade with Adams: Styles, Elsie Dorman, and Dorothy Garner. He thought this was odd since they could confirm if Adams left the window quickly, as she said she had.
> 
> Barry also discovered something else that was odd. The FBI did time-reconstructions to simulate Oswald coming down the stairs. They also did one to simulate Truly and Baker coming up the stairs. But he could find none that tried to replicate Adams coming down the stairs. (p. 78) Even though they were keenly aware of the problem she posed to their verdict about Oswald. So much so that counselors Joe Ball and David Belin wrote a memo about this subject that ended: We should pin down this time sequence of her running down the stairs. But Barry could find no evidence that they did. (p. 79)
> 
> At the Archives, Barry met Harold Weisberg. Weisberg asked him to do some work for him. He thought that people would be more eager to talk to someone like him, since he had a low profile. So when he visited Dallas again in August of 1968, he did so. He asked some questions of Sheriff Bill Decker. One of them was if he had kept any more than the 92 pages of files he gave to the Commission. Decker did not buy that one. That question ended the interview. (p. 83)
> 
> Barry also got the opportunity to meet Roger Craig via Penn Jones. Craig wanted to meet Barry outside Dallas. And he did at his sisters house. Once there Barry asked him about all the secrecy. Craig replied that his problems began in 1965 when the first essays began to appear critical of the Commission. Many had his name in them. Then people wanted to talk to him, but Decker gave him strict orders not to talk to anyone. Then in July of 1967, Decker fired him. Then, in November of that year, there was an assassination attempt against him. (p. 93)
> 
> Craig went on to repeat the famous story of Oswald getting in a Rambler station wagon and escaping down Elm Street with a Latin looking fellow driving. Craig then said he saw Oswald at the station later and Fritz asked him about the car Craig saw him run off in. Oswald replied that the car belonged to Mrs. Paine and then exclaimed with disgust, Everyone will know who I am now. (p. 94) When Barry asked him if he was sure the man he saw entering the car was Oswald, Craig said yes he was. And he added that the Commission had altered his testimony in 14 separate instances. (p. 95) Craig added something quite interesting about the lawyer who examined him, David Belin:
> 
> When Belin interrogated me... he would ask me certain questions and, whenever an important question would come up... he would have to know the answer beforehand, he would turn off the recorder and instruct the stenographer to stop taking notes. Then he would ask for the question, and if the answer satisfied him, he would turn the recorder back on, instruct the stenographer to start writing again, and he would ask me the same question, and I would answer it.
> However, while the recorder was off, if the answer did not satisfy him... he would turn the recorder back on and instruct the stenographer to start writing again and then he would ask me a completely different question.
> He then added that none of these interruptions were noted in the transcript as entered in the Warren Commission. (p. 95)
> 
> On the way back from Craigs sisters house, the police stopped their car. The pretext was that the car had gone through a red light. When Barry insisted the light was green, the cop came around to the passenger window and asked him for his ID. Noting he was from out of state, he asked him what he was doing in Texas. Barry replied that he was visiting friends. The two policemen then went to the front of the car out of earshot. They returned and said they would let it go this time. Craig looked relieved. When Barry told the story to Penn Jones, Penn said that he was lucky Craig was with him. (p. 98)
> 
> While in Dallas, Barry visited with newsman Wes Wise. He tells him a story about Ruby being in Dealey Plaza that Saturday before he shot Oswald. The reason he gave Wes was he wanted to see the wreath and flowers that were being laid there for Kennedy. But Wes expected a different reason. The county jail was nearby, which Oswald was going to be transferred to. But yet Garret Hallmark, a parking garage attendant said Ruby used his phone that day before proceeding to Dealey Plaza. He told the man on the other end that he had information the transfer would take place on Saturday, that afternoon. Garret got the impression that Ruby was looking for corroboration for that information. Ruby then said that because of all the people carrying flowers, the transfer could be delayed. (p. 101) Rubys odd Saturday activities were further described by policeman D. V. Harkness who saw Ruby at the entrance to the county jail that day. (p. 102) But when Harkness brought this interesting point up, Belin dropped it instantly. SOP for the Commission.
> 
> 
> 
> IV
> On this trip, Barry tried to locate Adams. He searched various residences and left a message with Roy Truly, but nothing turned up.
> 
> Adams had gone to college in California and attained a degree in Business Administration. She had graduated summa cum laude and gone into real estate. But one day in the library she came upon a set of Warren Commission volumes. She began to go over them very carefully this time. She recalled that a messenger had delivered her testimony to her at work and she was given the opportunity to make corrections. She did so. But now she saw they were not entered. (p. 106) She also noted that at the end of her appearance it said she waived her right to review her testimony. This was not so. And she noted that her own testimony had her actually talking to Shelley and Lovelady. But they were not on the first floor when she got there. (ibid) Further, she did not recall the Shelley/Lovelady stuff in the copy she had corrected in Dallas.
> 
> Barry had enlisted in the Naval Reserve and had been overseas. When he returned it was after Garrison had lost the Clay Shaw trial. The critics were now divided against each other, e.g., Jones had accused Weisberg of being a CIA agent. (p. 128) America was withdrawing from Vietnam after losing the war. The movie Jaws was about to change Hollywood. And to top it off, Warren Commissioner Jerry Ford was now president. To the victors belong the spoils.
> Barry went back to college, got married, and had a son. One day he picked up Belins book defending the Warren Commission, November 22, 1963: You are the Jury. In leafing through it he saw that Belin used the testimony of Lovelady and Shelley to discredit Adams. This is the way it worked: Shelley and Lovelady had left the building and gone over to the railway yards about a block away. They then returned and said they saw Adams on the first floor. If this was accurate then the likelihood was that Adams came down the stairs later than she said, when Oswald would have been in the lunchroom already. (p. 129) Belin used these two men without referring to the fact that Lovelady seemed cued in advance. In fact, he spent three pages on the matter.
> 
> Just when Barry thought the Kennedy case, and Victoria Adams, were now finis, something happened to change all that. In 1975, Geraldo Rivera showed the Zapruder film on national television. It caused a minor earthquake across the land. Now came the inquiries into CIA scandals by Representative Otis Pike and Senator Frank Church. With the exposure of the CIAMafia plots to kill Castro, and the writing of the Schweiker-Hart report about how poorly the Warren Commission and FBI performed their duties in the investigation of President Kennedys death, the time was ripe for a new investigation of the murder. Unfortunately, the House Select Committee on Assassinations was a disappointment. The author does a nice job briefly summarizing many of their shortcomings. Barry wrote them about Victoria Adams and Sandra Styles. He never got anything back. (p. 132)
> 
> But now the nation was faced with two verdicts on the JFK case. The HSCA had concluded, however limply, that the murder was a result of a conspiracy. But now the critics were even more divided and scattered. Barry began to think that maybe Terry was right. It was time to quit.
> 
> Victoria Adams had moved to Seattle. And she had become a successful businesswoman who was now listed in Whos Who of American Women and Whos Who in the World. Now she and her husband decided to travel the country back and forth in a five-wheel trailer. They did that for six years. (p. 142) She also wrote a newsletter called Principles in Action, a chronicle of what she saw and heard on her travels. She also wrote a cookbook called No More than 4 Ingredients. Ironically, she liked Pennsylvania so much, she and her husband stayed there for several months, near Harrisburg. Which is where Barry was living in 1991. Then Oliver Stones film JFK came out. This caused the creation of the Assassination Records Review Board.  After a visit with Weisberg, Barry decided to look through some documents. (p. 145) He also began to read through the HSCA volumes. After reviewing them thoroughly, and summarizing their major findings for us, he notes that they never found and reinterviewed Adams. (p. 148)
> 
> From here, the book slows downtakes a detour so to speakas Barry now looks back at the work of the Warren Commission through the declassified Executive Sessions. Barry also now reviews some of the newly declassified medical evidence showing that there was a hole in the back of Kennedys head. He also tried to get in contact with Francis Adams, one of the Warren Commission senior counsel. Adams worked for about a month and then left. His duties were assumed totally by Arlen Specter. It was never clear as to why. And when Lee Rankin, the Commission executive director, was asked about Adams, he replied he should have fired him the first day. (p. 171) Further, there was nothing left behind to explain exactly why he left. Nothing until a quote about leaving showed up in 1966 that said that he was too busy at his law firm and that he had a different concept of the investigation. (p. 172) There was no reply to any of Barrys queries to Adams. But when he died, Barry wrote his surviving wife. He got a call back form his daughter Joyce Adams. She first wanted to know if Barry had spoken to Specter. She said the name like the late Jean Hill would intone it. Barry said he had not. Joyce laughed when she heard about the too busy at the law firm excuse. He would have never joined up if that were the case. She thought the real reasons was he did not like the way they were proceeding, If he didnt think it was being run properly, he would be the type to leave. (p. 173)
> 
> Barry then asked if her father had many notes, or writings or kept personal papers from his days with the Commission. Joyce quietly said that he had. They were kept in longhand. Barry asked to review the file. Joyce said this was in her sister Judiths possession. She said she had to talk to her sister first and would get back to him after. She never did. It is unfortunate that this information was not turned over to the ARRB, for whatever was in those files would have been very important to discover.
> 
> 
> V
> In the nineties, Barry discovered a document from the Warren Commission that very much bolstered the Adams testimony. Addressed to Rankin, it summarized the corrections she wanted in her testimonythe ones that were not made. But it also helped explain why the Commission never talked to any of the possible corroborating witnesses who watched the motorcade with her. In the letter, the very last sentence says Miss Garner, Miss Adams supervisor, stated this morning that after Miss Adams went downstairs she (Miss Garner) saw Mr. Truly and the policeman come up. (p. 176)
> 
> Obviously, if they had come up after, then Adams had left when she said she did. Barry notes that he felt like someone had punched him in the gut when he read this. The date of the letter was June 2, 1964. But even with this in their hands, the Commission went ahead and did all they could to discredit Adams. They wrote ...she actually came down the stairs several minutes after Oswald and after Truly and Baker as well. (ibid) This was written in spite of the fact they had this new evidence in their hands saying the opposite. And this is why the Commission never formally deposed the three corroborating witnesses.
> 
> When the author showed this letter from Marcia Joe Stroud, the Dallas US Attorney, to Weisberg, Harold told him to write a book about Adams. The author then makes one more try to find Adams or her corroborating witnesses. He visits Dallas and talks to Gary Mack, who Harold referred him to. Mack says he cannot help him.
> 
> It was not until 2002, when his son convinced him to buy a computer to type his book, that he found Adams via email. What follows, in Chapters 27 through 29, is a fascinating, long interview with Adams, now aged 61. She goes over her experience that day in full detail: arriving at work, waiting for the motorcade, running down the stairs, seeing Ruby in suit and hat talking to people like a reporter, etc. This interview is really the high point of the book. What it reveals about Leavelle, the Dallas Police, and David Belin is powerful stuff. Adams concludes that Oswald could not have been on those stairs. He was not on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting, he was on a lower floor. (p. 211)
> Beginning to master the Internet, Barry then finds Sandra Styles. (p. 217) She confirms Adams. She says the two left the window when Secret Service agent Clint Hill jumped on the back of the car. (p. 218) And she said she neither saw nor heard anyone on the stairs on the way down. And she did not recall Lovelady or Shelley on the ground floor when they got there either. (p. 219) (Editor's bold emphasis throughout) Styles said the only interview she gave was to the FBI and it was not in depth or probing.
> 
> The book ends on a sad note. Adams died of cancer in 2007 at the rather young age of 66. We are lucky that Barry found her before she passed.



That's all very interesting.  Are you not going to address any of the points I made in my last post?
If you would like to discuss the Adams story we can, but first I would like a response to MY questions.


----------



## 7forever

rorechof said:


> *There is NO evidence of a handgun being used* and the blood spray, according to Modern Advanced Forensics, PROVES the shot came from BEHIND Kennedy.
> 
> I don't care how many hours were spent trying to get very old 8mm film to line up with said CT...
> Time spent "_*digitally*_" _manipulating_ video footage promoting a CT does NOT count toward being a 'good' investigator...  ~rore



There is mountains of evidence that the driver shot jfk and the blood spray is fake. 

I don't care how many silly posts of denials are made trying to deny reality, the case against Greer has been proven and the common man will overhwhelming believe it. *The only thing that matters is what the average person will believe and they will believe their eyes and some will realize they were fooled by the right temple entrance*. The bullet enters the right front and exits the right rear. No major damage to the right side really happened. It's an added illusion to confuse things.

*The rear gapes open with the impact at right front*.


----------



## Obamerican

The common man thinks you're an idiot.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> The common man thinks you're an idiot.



You are a common message board idiot.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> The common man thinks you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a common message board idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Twenty-Five Rules of Disinformation
> 
> Note: The first rule and last five (or six, depending on situation) rules are generally not directly within the ability of the traditional disinfo artist to apply. These rules are generally used more directly by those at the leadership, key players, or planning level of the criminal conspiracy or conspiracy to cover up.
> 
> *1**. Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil*.  Regardless of what you know, don't discuss it -- especially if you are a public figure, news anchor,  etc. If it's not reported, it didn't happen,  and you never have to deal with the issues.
> *2. Become incredulous and indignant*.  Avoid discussing key issues and instead focus  on side issues which can be used show the topic  as being critical of some otherwise sacrosanct group or theme. This is also known as the  'How dare you!' gambit.
> *3. Create rumor mongers.  Avoid discussing issues by describing all charges, regardless of venue or evidence, as mere rumors and wild accusations*. Other derogatory terms mutually exclusive of truth may work as well. This method which works especially well with a silent press, because the only way the public  can learn of the facts are through such 'arguable rumors'. If you can associate the material with the Internet, use this fact to certify it a 'wild rumor' from a 'bunch of kids on the Internet' which can have no basis in fact.
> *4. Use a straw man*. Find or create a seeming element of your opponent's argument which you can easily knock down to make yourself look good and the opponent to look bad. Either make up an issue you may safely imply exists based on your interpretation of the opponent/opponent arguments/situation, or select the weakest aspect of the weakest charges.  Amplify their significance and destroy them in a way which appears to debunk all the charges, real and fabricated alike, while actually avoiding discussion of the real issues.
> *5. Sidetrack opponents with name calling and ridicule*.  This is also known as the primary 'attack the messenger'  ploy, though other methods qualify as variants of that approach. Associate opponents with unpopular titles such as 'kooks', 'right-wing', 'liberal', 'left-wing', 'terrorists', 'conspiracy buffs',  'radicals', 'militia', 'racists', 'religious fanatics',  'sexual deviates', and so forth. This makes others  shrink from support out of fear of gaining the same label, and you avoid dealing with issues.
> *6. Hit and Run. In any public forum, make a brief attack of your opponent or the opponent position and then scamper off *before an answer can be fielded, or simply ignore any answer. This works extremely well in Internet  and letters-to-the-editor environments where a steady stream of new identities can be called upon without having to explain criticism, reasoning -- simply make an accusation or other  attack, never discussing issues, and never answering any subsequent response, for that would dignify the opponent's viewpoint.
> *7. Question motives*. Twist or amplify any fact which could be taken to imply that the opponent operates out of a hidden personal  agenda or other bias. This avoids discussing issues and forces the accuser on the defensive.
> *8. Invoke authority. Claim for yourself or associate yourself with authority and present your argument with enough 'jargon' and 'minutia' to illustrate you are 'one who knows'*, and simply say it isn't so without discussing issues or demonstrating concretely why or citing sources.
> *9. Play Dumb. No matter what evidence or logical argument is offered, avoid discussing issues except with denials they have any credibility*, make any sense, provide any proof, contain or make a point, have logic, or support a conclusion. Mix well for maximum effect.
> *10. Associate opponent charges with old news. A derivative of the straw man -- usually, in any large-scale matter of high visibility*, someone will make charges early on which can be or were already easily dealt with - a kind of investment for the future should the matter not be so easily contained.) Where it can be foreseen, have your own side raise a straw man issue and have it dealt with early on as part of the initial contingency plans. Subsequent charges, regardless of validity or new ground uncovered, can usually then be associated with the original charge and dismissed as simply being a rehash without need to address current issues -- so much the better where the opponent  is or was involved with the original source.
> *11. Establish and rely upon fall-back positions*.  Using a minor matter or element of the facts, take the 'high road' and 'confess' with candor that some innocent mistake, in hindsight, was made -- but that opponents have seized on the opportunity to blow it all out of proportion and imply greater criminalities which, 'just isn't so.' Others can reinforce this on your behalf, later, and even publicly 'call for an end to the nonsense' because you have already 'done the right thing.' Done properly, this can garner sympathy and respect for 'coming clean' and 'owning up' to your mistakes without addressing more serious issues.
> *12. Enigmas have no solution.  Drawing upon the overall umbrella of events surrounding the crime and the multitude of players and events, paint the entire affair as too complex to solve*. This causes those otherwise following the matter to begin to lose interest more quickly without having to address the actual issues.
> *13. Alice in Wonderland Logic. Avoid discussion of the issues by reasoning backwards *or with an apparent deductive logic
> which forbears any actual material fact.
> *14. Demand complete solutions*. Avoid the issues by requiring opponents to solve the crime at hand completely, a ploy which works best with issues qualifying for rule 10.
> *15. Fit the facts to alternate conclusions*.  This requires creative thinking unless the crime  was planned with contingency conclusions in place.
> *16. Vanish evidence and witnesses.  If it does not exist, it is not fact, and you won't have to address the issue*.
> *17. Change the subject. Usually in connection with one of the other ploys  listed here, find a way to side-track the discussion with abrasive or controversial comments in hopes of turning attention to a new, more manageable topic*. This works especially well with companions who can  'argue' with you over the new topic and polarize the discussion arena in order to avoid discussing more key issues.
> *18. Emotionalize, Antagonize, and Goad Opponents. If you can't do anything else, chide and taunt your opponents and draw them into emotional responses *which will tend to make them look foolish and overly motivated, and generally render their material somewhat less coherent. Not only will you avoid discussing the issues in the first instance, but even if their emotional response addresses the issue, you can further avoid the issues by then focusing on how 'sensitive they are to criticism.'
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule*.  Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant  and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.
> *20. False evidence. Whenever possible, introduce new facts or clues designed and manufactured to conflict with opponent presentations *-- as useful tools to neutralize sensitive issues or impede resolution. This works best when the crime was designed
> with contingencies for the purpose, and the facts cannot be easily separated from the fabrications.
> *21. Call a Grand Jury, Special Prosecutor*, or other  empowered investigative body. Subvert the (process) to your benefit and effectively neutralize all sensitive issues without open discussion. Once convened, the evidence and testimony are required to be secret when properly handled. For instance, if you own the prosecuting attorney, it can insure a Grand Jury hears no useful evidence and that the evidence is sealed and unavailable to subsequent investigators. Once a favorable verdict is achieved, the matter can be considered officially closed. Usually, this technique is applied to find the guilty innocent, but it can also be used to obtain charges when seeking to frame a victim.
> *22. Manufacture a new truth. Create your own expert(s), *group(s), author(s), leader(s) or influence existing ones willing to forge new ground via scientific, investigative, or social research or testimony which concludes favorably. In this way, if you must actually address issues, you can do so authoritatively.
> *23. Create bigger distractions. If the above does not seem to be working to distract from sensitive issues*, or to prevent unwanted media coverage of unstoppable  events such as trials, create bigger news stories (or treat them as such) to distract the multitudes.
> *24. Silence critics*. If the above methods do not prevail, consider removing opponents from circulation by some definitive solution so that the need to address issues is removed entirely. This can be by their death, arrest and detention, blackmail or destruction of theircharacter by release of blackmail information, or merely by destroying them financially, emotionally, or severely damaging their health.
> *25. Vanish*. If you are a key holder of secrets or otherwise overly illuminated and you think the heat is getting too hot, to avoid  the issues, vacate the kitchen. .
> 
> Note: There are other ways to attack truth, but these listed are the most common, and others are likely derivatives of these. In the end, you can usually spot the professional disinfo players by one or more of seven (now 8) distinct traits:



It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us.  It was surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board.

YOU are the one that won't address any of the questions that I have asked.
YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor.  You just exclaim "Greer did it" and claim case closed.
YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence.  And can't distinguish between fact and theory.

I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely.  Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *17. Change the subject. Usually in connection with one of the other ploys  listed here, find a way to side-track the discussion with abrasive or controversial comments in hopes of turning attention to a new, more manageable topic*. This works especially well with companions who can  'argue' with you over the new topic and polarize the discussion arena in order to avoid discussing more key issues.
> *18. Emotionalize, Antagonize, and Goad Opponents. If you can't do anything else, chide and taunt your opponents and draw them into emotional responses *which will tend to make them look foolish and overly motivated, and generally render their material somewhat less coherent. Not only will you avoid discussing the issues in the first instance, but even if their emotional response addresses the issue, you can further avoid the issues by then focusing on how 'sensitive they are to criticism.'
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule*.  Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant  and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.
> *20. False evidence. Whenever possible, introduce new facts or clues designed and manufactured to conflict with opponent presentations *-- as useful tools to neutralize sensitive issues or impede resolution. This works best when the crime was designed
> with contingencies for the purpose, and the facts cannot be easily separated from the fabrications.
> *21. Call a Grand Jury, Special Prosecutor*, or other  empowered investigative body. Subvert the (process) to your benefit and effectively neutralize all sensitive issues without open discussion. Once convened, the evidence and testimony are required to be secret when properly handled. For instance, if you own the prosecuting attorney, it can insure a Grand Jury hears no useful evidence and that the evidence is sealed and unavailable to subsequent investigators. Once a favorable verdict is achieved, the matter can be considered officially closed. Usually, this technique is applied to find the guilty innocent, but it can also be used to obtain charges when seeking to frame a victim.
> *22. Manufacture a new truth. Create your own expert(s), *group(s), author(s), leader(s) or influence existing ones willing to forge new ground via scientific, investigative, or social research or testimony which concludes favorably. In this way, if you must actually address issues, you can do so authoritatively.
> *23. Create bigger distractions. If the above does not seem to be working to distract from sensitive issues*, or to prevent unwanted media coverage of unstoppable  events such as trials, create bigger news stories (or treat them as such) to distract the multitudes.
> *24. Silence critics*. If the above methods do not prevail, consider removing opponents from circulation by some definitive solution so that the need to address issues is removed entirely. This can be by their death, arrest and detention, blackmail or destruction of theircharacter by release of blackmail information, or merely by destroying them financially, emotionally, or severely damaging their health.
> *25. Vanish*. If you are a key holder of secrets or otherwise overly illuminated and you think the heat is getting too hot, to avoid  the issues, vacate the kitchen. .
> 
> Note: There are other ways to attack truth, but these listed are the most common, and others are likely derivatives of these. In the end, you can usually spot the professional disinfo players by one or more of seven (now 8) distinct traits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us.  It was surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address any of the questions that I have asked.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor.  You just exclaim "Greer did it" and claim case closed.
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence.  And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely.  Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
Click to expand...


It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us. It wasn't surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board because you are an idiot.

YOU are the one that won't address reality.
YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor. You just exclaim "Oswald did it" and claim case closed.LOL
YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence. And can't distinguish between fact and theory.

I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely. Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.


----------



## 7forever

rorechof said:


> You see 7f...  *When I proved *forensic evidence tells us the blood spray indicated *the bullet entered from the rear *YOU NOW Claim the blood spray is faked...



You never proved anything least of all that any blood spray has ever happened besides in the altered ZTOON. *The fake blood spray starts in the right front completely debunking all delusions of a right side anything*. When this visual fact occurs the rear starts gaping, proving 47 years of research placing the exit on the rear. *Slow motion confirms the exit happening exactly with this fake blood spray which purpose was to block the front entrance from view*.  





*The fake reflection is perfectly extending backward with the fake mist forming in the right front*. 




*The rear starts gaping when the fake mist appears in right front*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *17. Change the subject. Usually in connection with one of the other ploys  listed here, find a way to side-track the discussion with abrasive or controversial comments in hopes of turning attention to a new, more manageable topic*. This works especially well with companions who can  'argue' with you over the new topic and polarize the discussion arena in order to avoid discussing more key issues.
> *18. Emotionalize, Antagonize, and Goad Opponents. If you can't do anything else, chide and taunt your opponents and draw them into emotional responses *which will tend to make them look foolish and overly motivated, and generally render their material somewhat less coherent. Not only will you avoid discussing the issues in the first instance, but even if their emotional response addresses the issue, you can further avoid the issues by then focusing on how 'sensitive they are to criticism.'
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule*.  Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant  and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.
> *20. False evidence. Whenever possible, introduce new facts or clues designed and manufactured to conflict with opponent presentations *-- as useful tools to neutralize sensitive issues or impede resolution. This works best when the crime was designed
> with contingencies for the purpose, and the facts cannot be easily separated from the fabrications.
> *21. Call a Grand Jury, Special Prosecutor*, or other  empowered investigative body. Subvert the (process) to your benefit and effectively neutralize all sensitive issues without open discussion. Once convened, the evidence and testimony are required to be secret when properly handled. For instance, if you own the prosecuting attorney, it can insure a Grand Jury hears no useful evidence and that the evidence is sealed and unavailable to subsequent investigators. Once a favorable verdict is achieved, the matter can be considered officially closed. Usually, this technique is applied to find the guilty innocent, but it can also be used to obtain charges when seeking to frame a victim.
> *22. Manufacture a new truth. Create your own expert(s), *group(s), author(s), leader(s) or influence existing ones willing to forge new ground via scientific, investigative, or social research or testimony which concludes favorably. In this way, if you must actually address issues, you can do so authoritatively.
> *23. Create bigger distractions. If the above does not seem to be working to distract from sensitive issues*, or to prevent unwanted media coverage of unstoppable  events such as trials, create bigger news stories (or treat them as such) to distract the multitudes.
> *24. Silence critics*. If the above methods do not prevail, consider removing opponents from circulation by some definitive solution so that the need to address issues is removed entirely. This can be by their death, arrest and detention, blackmail or destruction of theircharacter by release of blackmail information, or merely by destroying them financially, emotionally, or severely damaging their health.
> *25. Vanish*. If you are a key holder of secrets or otherwise overly illuminated and you think the heat is getting too hot, to avoid  the issues, vacate the kitchen. .
> 
> Note: There are other ways to attack truth, but these listed are the most common, and others are likely derivatives of these. In the end, you can usually spot the professional disinfo players by one or more of seven (now 8) distinct traits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us.  It was surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address any of the questions that I have asked.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor.  You just exclaim "Greer did it" and claim case closed.
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence.  And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely.  Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us. It wasn't surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board because you are an idiot.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address reality.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor. You just exclaim "Oswald did it" and claim case closed.LOL
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence. And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely. Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
Click to expand...


 could not have said it better. Like i said,he conviently lied and made things up to support his theorys  and never even bothered addressing most my points  and also ignores expert testimonys of doctors and what witnesses said they saw.typical ploy of a disinfo agent.He can brainwash that one lone nut theorist afraid of the truth, but he shows what a dumbfuck he is when he debates with us.lol. as i said,the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are. also,notice how the trolls never even tried to debunk my last post since they knew they were cornered and could not refute it since it did not go along with their version the warren commission? He conviently like all trols,ignores the facts that witnesses said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys  which should have resulted in criminal prosecution of them.


----------



## Politico

Awesome you have a conspiracy section. No board is entertaining without them.

OMG I know this guy. He started the same thread on a bunch of boards.


----------



## Liability

9/11 Rimjob can't even admit what everybody knows who has sat through a few viewings of the actual Zapruder film.

President Kennedy committed suicide.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> The common man thinks you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a common message board idiot.
Click to expand...


thats candyfag troll for ya.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *17. Change the subject. Usually in connection with one of the other ploys  listed here, find a way to side-track the discussion with abrasive or controversial comments in hopes of turning attention to a new, more manageable topic*. This works especially well with companions who can  'argue' with you over the new topic and polarize the discussion arena in order to avoid discussing more key issues.
> *18. Emotionalize, Antagonize, and Goad Opponents. If you can't do anything else, chide and taunt your opponents and draw them into emotional responses *which will tend to make them look foolish and overly motivated, and generally render their material somewhat less coherent. Not only will you avoid discussing the issues in the first instance, but even if their emotional response addresses the issue, you can further avoid the issues by then focusing on how 'sensitive they are to criticism.'
> *19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the 'play dumb' rule*.  Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant  and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon.) In order to completely avoid discussing issues, it may be required that you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.
> *20. False evidence. Whenever possible, introduce new facts or clues designed and manufactured to conflict with opponent presentations *-- as useful tools to neutralize sensitive issues or impede resolution. This works best when the crime was designed
> with contingencies for the purpose, and the facts cannot be easily separated from the fabrications.
> *21. Call a Grand Jury, Special Prosecutor*, or other  empowered investigative body. Subvert the (process) to your benefit and effectively neutralize all sensitive issues without open discussion. Once convened, the evidence and testimony are required to be secret when properly handled. For instance, if you own the prosecuting attorney, it can insure a Grand Jury hears no useful evidence and that the evidence is sealed and unavailable to subsequent investigators. Once a favorable verdict is achieved, the matter can be considered officially closed. Usually, this technique is applied to find the guilty innocent, but it can also be used to obtain charges when seeking to frame a victim.
> *22. Manufacture a new truth. Create your own expert(s), *group(s), author(s), leader(s) or influence existing ones willing to forge new ground via scientific, investigative, or social research or testimony which concludes favorably. In this way, if you must actually address issues, you can do so authoritatively.
> *23. Create bigger distractions. If the above does not seem to be working to distract from sensitive issues*, or to prevent unwanted media coverage of unstoppable  events such as trials, create bigger news stories (or treat them as such) to distract the multitudes.
> *24. Silence critics*. If the above methods do not prevail, consider removing opponents from circulation by some definitive solution so that the need to address issues is removed entirely. This can be by their death, arrest and detention, blackmail or destruction of theircharacter by release of blackmail information, or merely by destroying them financially, emotionally, or severely damaging their health.
> *25. Vanish*. If you are a key holder of secrets or otherwise overly illuminated and you think the heat is getting too hot, to avoid  the issues, vacate the kitchen. .
> 
> Note: There are other ways to attack truth, but these listed are the most common, and others are likely derivatives of these. In the end, you can usually spot the professional disinfo players by one or more of seven (now 8) distinct traits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us.  It was surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address any of the questions that I have asked.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor.  You just exclaim "Greer did it" and claim case closed.
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence.  And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely.  Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us. It wasn't surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board because you are an idiot.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address reality.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor. You just exclaim "Oswald did it" and claim case closed.LOL
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence. And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely. Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
Click to expand...


REALLY?
What reality am I missing?....................yours?
Did I claim that Oswald did it...........case closed?..............NO.
What have I claimed was FAKED?.................please find that quote.
Fact & Theory................on this thread, it is obviously a gray area.


----------



## Liability

Oswald was clearly involved.  Whether or not he was the "lone" assassin is (in fact) plausibly debatable.

But to argue that the fucking DRIVER "did it" is facially stupid.

It takes a special kind of moron like 9/11 Rimjob and 7forNever to even begin to believe such fantasy.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us.  It was surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address any of the questions that I have asked.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor.  You just exclaim "Greer did it" and claim case closed.
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence.  And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely.  Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us. It wasn't surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board because you are an idiot.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address reality.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor. You just exclaim "Oswald did it" and claim case closed.LOL
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence. And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely. Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could not have said it better. Like i said,he conviently lied and made things up to support his theorys  and never even bothered addressing most my points  and also ignores expert testimonys of doctors and what witnesses said they saw.typical ploy of a disinfo agent.He can brainwash that one lone nut theorist afraid of the truth, but he shows what a dumbfuck he is when he debates with us.lol. as i said,the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are. also,notice how the trolls never even tried to debunk my last post since they knew they were cornered and could not refute it since it did not go along with their version the warren commission? He conviently like all trols,ignores the facts that witnesses said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys  which should have resulted in criminal prosecution of them.
Click to expand...


Ok...............please post the "lies" that I have stated.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> The common man thinks you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a common message board idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats candyfag troll for ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> The common man thinks you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a common message board idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats candyfag troll for ya.
Click to expand...


you should talk, rimjob.  

why don't you turn your rep on so everyone can see what a dipshit you are.


----------



## idb

Do ya wanna know what I think?


----------



## Rationalist1016

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was sure nice of you to list all these out for us. It wasn't surprising that YOU would list this incriminating evidence of how you conduct yourself on this board because you are an idiot.
> 
> YOU are the one that won't address reality.
> YOU are the one that won't discuss the issue in a rational manor. You just exclaim "Oswald did it" and claim case closed.LOL
> YOU are the one that if someone points to evidence that does not align with YOUR theory, you claim "fake!"
> YOU are the one that avoids the known evidence. And can't distinguish between fact and theory.
> 
> I could go on, but you have listed them out pretty nicely. Again, thank you for showing us what a real "disinfo agent" looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not have said it better. Like i said,he conviently lied and made things up to support his theorys  and never even bothered addressing most my points  and also ignores expert testimonys of doctors and what witnesses said they saw.typical ploy of a disinfo agent.He can brainwash that one lone nut theorist afraid of the truth, but he shows what a dumbfuck he is when he debates with us.lol. as i said,the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are. also,notice how the trolls never even tried to debunk my last post since they knew they were cornered and could not refute it since it did not go along with their version the warren commission? He conviently like all trols,ignores the facts that witnesses said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys  which should have resulted in criminal prosecution of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok...............please post the "lies" that I have stated.
Click to expand...


Well, it's been a couple days now.......................still can't find the lies that I posted?
Interesting.......

It's quite telling that you & your alter ego "7forever" spend more time pissing & moaning about the people with an opposing position to you, than you do proving your position or showing the flaws in the opposing position .  Just claiming I'm right & you're an idiot............is not a discussion.  You two can't even seem to have a rational conversation with someone with a different opinion than you.

For example, Mr. Jones & I had quite a long and civil conversation on this subject.  Even though we are definitely on different sides of the issue, we still didn't have to resort to name calling to make our point.  It's called an adult conversation.  You should try it sometime. 
It's interesting to note, that even though Mr. Jones is more on the conspiracy side than I, even he doesn't buy the "driver did it" silliness.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a couple days now.......................still can't find the lies that I posted?
> Interesting.......
> 
> 
> It's interesting to note, that even though Mr. Jones is more on the conspiracy side than I, even he doesn't buy the "driver did it" silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. *Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it*. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a common message board idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats candyfag troll for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...










*Watch the rear gape open with front impact. The right side's a red herring*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a couple days now.......................still can't find the lies that I posted?
> Interesting.......
> 
> 
> It's interesting to note, that even though Mr. Jones is more on the conspiracy side than I, even he doesn't buy the "driver did it" silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. *Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it*. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of researchers DO NOT claim that the driver killed JFK.
> YOUR opinion on this case is debunked by your own posting of the Z film.  Clearly shows the man did no such thing.  Can you find a researcher, other that William Cooper, that claims the driver fired a weapon?
> And also, you still haven't answered the question I asked LONG ago.  Why, if the Z film is faked as you claim, would they leave the "driver shooting" in the film?  Why, if the conspirators are planning on shooting him in the front, why pin it on someone firing from the rear?  Seems like a lot of unnecessary effort.
> So, in your opinion, the conspiracy goes like this?............"We are going to have Greer shooting him from the front, we are going to have other shooters in the area to confess the surrounding public, then we are going to pin it on a guy firing from behind.  To achieve this, we are going to have to edit any films and/or pictures taken of the shooting.  Then we are going to have to edit most of the medical evidence."
> 
> And I almost forgot.................you are claiming JFK the movie as evidence of a conspiracy!!!??  OMFG
> A movie is for entertainment.  I thought JFK was a great movie.  It has very little to do with what actually happened, but it was a great movie.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. *Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it*. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of researchers DO NOT claim that the driver killed JFK.
> YOUR opinion on this case is debunked by your own posting of the Z film.  Clearly shows .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. My work proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of researchers DO NOT claim that the driver killed JFK.
> YOUR opinion on this case is debunked by your own posting of the Z film.  Clearly shows .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts haven't been banned yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts haven't been banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts should be be banned. You are retarded and useless.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. *Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it*. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A movie is for entertainment.  I thought JFK was a great movie.  It has very little to do with what actually happened, but it was a great movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movie made proper fun of the Warren Commission and promoted the grassy knoll red herring. *Greer shot jfk in the right forehead with it exiting the right rear. No evidence to the contrary*.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts haven't been banned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts should be be banned. You are retarded and useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. My work proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
> 
> exactly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of researchers DO NOT claim that the driver killed JFK.
> YOUR opinion on this case is debunked by your own posting of the Z film.  Clearly shows .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. My work proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I dodging?  This is your last post........"Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts."
> 
> I addressed that.  I also asked you to name a researcher, other than William Cooper, that claims the Greer fired a weapon.  And as usual, you did not respond to that.  Also, you didn't respond to my question about the Z film.  Are you going to address those, or are you DODGING the question?
> 
> You want evidence that is contrary to "your" facts?  The clip you show of Greer shows it pretty well that he didn't fire a weapon.  Nobody inside the car or outside the car claims to have seen or heard him do this.  There were no bullet fragments found in Kennedy (or anywhere else for that matter) that didn't match the 6.5mm ammunition.
> Besides that, your challenge for evidence against your claim has one major fallacy................you can't prove a negative.  It would be the same as asking for evidence to prove that Mrs. Connally didn't turn and shoot Kennedy.  Just as what I said about Greer applies to Mrs. Connally.  There is NO EVIDENCE to support that claim.
> 
> You can huff & puff all you want.  Call those that don't agree with you all the names you want, it doesn't make your case.  Just shows that you don't have anything.  The more we go through this, the more I am convinced that you are mainly on this thread to get attention...........nothing more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your bullshit posts should be be banned. You are retarded and useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. *My work* proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
> 
> exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Your work."
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob's "work" is sticking his tongue up the ass of his fellow idiot whacked out delusional scumbag conspiracy douche bag buddies.  His work proves that his breath is as shitty smelling as his mind is twisted.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. My work proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I dodging?  This is your last post........"Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts."
> 
> I addressed that.  I also asked you to name a researcher, other than William Cooper, that claims the Greer fired a weapon.  And as usual, you did not respond to that.  Also, you didn't respond to my question about the Z film.  Are you going to address those, or are you DODGING the question?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You addressed nothing. 40 witnesses and frames 312-313 show the exit on the right rear. Plus frame 337. You have nothing as usual. I would never read your blabbering nonsense. You're wasting your time writing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dodging little bitch and I will gladly smack your ass around. The WC is bunk. Can't be proven and was debunked. My work proves Greer's guilt and debunks the right side entrance and exit. You cannot prove your case nor challenge the facts against Greer. It has nothing to do with anyone except you being a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, your challenge for evidence against your claim has one major fallacy................you can't prove a negative.  It would be the same as asking for evidence to prove that Mrs. Connally didn't turn and shoot Kennedy.  Just as what I said about Greer applies to Mrs. Connally.  There is NO EVIDENCE to support that claim.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cannot disprove or challenge a positive which is all of Greer's movements prove he shot jfk*. He passes the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in both other films. You can't prove the negative that Oswald fired a rear headshot.LOL You are fucked up and horrible at disinfo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I dodging?  This is your last post........"Your opinions on this case were debunked by hundreds of researchers and a movie. Jfk was shot in the right front by Greer with the exit exactly where witnesses and frame 313 place it. No evidence to the contrary can be brought against these facts."
> 
> I addressed that.  I also asked you to name a researcher, other than William Cooper, that claims the Greer fired a weapon.  And as usual, you did not respond to that.  Also, you didn't respond to my question about the Z film.  Are you going to address those, or are you DODGING the question?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You addressed nothing. 40 witnesses and frames 312-313 show the exit on the right rear. Plus frame 337. You have nothing as usual. *I would never read your blabbering nonsense*. You're wasting your time writing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes about you.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You addressed nothing. 40 witnesses and frames 312-313 show the exit on the right rear. Plus frame 337. You have nothing as usual. *I would never read your blabbering nonsense*. You're wasting your time writing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignoring facts and failing to provide any evidence of your lies proves you are a little bitch who feels the need to post dung against visual facts.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You addressed nothing. 40 witnesses and frames 312-313 show the exit on the right rear. Plus frame 337. You have nothing as usual. *I would never read your blabbering nonsense*. You're wasting your time writing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you or any kook started a thread about Oswald, I would never post in it because it's bullshit. But you on the other hand are addicted to denying the facts that prove Greer's guilt. You suck at it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, your challenge for evidence against your claim has one major fallacy................you can't prove a negative.  It would be the same as asking for evidence to prove that Mrs. Connally didn't turn and shoot Kennedy.  Just as what I said about Greer applies to Mrs. Connally.  There is NO EVIDENCE to support that claim.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot disprove or challenge a positive which is all of Greer's movements prove he shot jfk*. He passes the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in both other films. *You can't prove the negative that Oswald fired a rear headshot*.LOL You are fucked up and horrible at disinfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once, you claimed something that is correct............it cannot be proved that Oswald pulled the trigger.............I would agree.  But, it has been proved that the gun that was found, was his.  And had his & only his finger prints on it.  The bullet fragments found in Kennedy where 6.5mm "only", that matched the ammunition in the gun.  Three shells where found............three shots where heard.  Looks like a pretty good case again Oswald.
> Now, I have stated this before, but sense you don't read all of the posts, I will state it again.  I think it is very possible that Oswald did not do it alone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or any kook started a thread about Oswald, I would never post in it because it's bullshit. But you on the other hand are addicted to denying the facts that prove Greer's guilt. You suck at it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACTS?  What facts?  All you have are claims.  Your opinions don't mean anything.
> I know you seem to think you have done a lot of "work" on the subject, sense you claim that all the time.  But you haven't so much as found a creditable researcher that agrees with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

Somehow the quotes on the last few posts have gotten turned around.  So the quotes of  "7forever" look like they came from me.  Don't know if this was done by accident or on purpose, but I do want it clear as to who said what.  I sure don't want to be associated with saying most of the stuff that "7forever" has said.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you or any kook started a thread about Oswald, I would never post in it because it's bullshit. But you on the other hand are addicted to denying the facts that prove Greer's guilt. You suck at it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS?  What facts?  All you have are claims.  Your opinions don't mean anything.
> I know you seem to think you have done a lot of "work" on the subject, sense you claim that all the time.  But you haven't so much as found a creditable researcher that agrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fact that Zapruder was altered, something you must ignore. His arm crosses in both other films, proving that the illusion in Zapruder is a reality. I don't need anyone on silly message boards to agree with visual facts. I just keep posting those facts with them being ignored. *Hundreds of researchers agreed the grassy knoll was possible but it's not. Hundreds of researchers have known for decades that Greer shot jfk but ignored and covered it up. It has finally been proven and they will never challenge it...ever*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot disprove or challenge a positive which is all of Greer's movements prove he shot jfk*. He passes the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in both other films. *You can't prove the negative that Oswald fired a rear headshot*.LOL You are fucked up and horrible at disinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, you claimed something that is correct............it cannot be proved that Oswald pulled the trigger.............I would agree.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He didn't fire the fatal shot because Greer did and even without that truth the fatal shot did not come from the rear*. It looks like he was hit in the right side of head but it was in the right front. It doesn't matter whether Oswald was involved or not. *The secret service fired the kill shot*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Greer did not shoot anybody with the glint of the hair of the front seat passenger.

I doubt that glint was even loaded.


----------



## 7forever

*He used his left arm and hand to shoot jfk*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> *He used his left arm and hand to shoot jfk*.



Absolutely insane that anybody would even THINK something that facially ridiculous, much less couch it as an "argument" with no possibility of factual support.

7forNever is a complete lying douche bag.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He used his left arm and hand to shoot jfk*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would even THINK something that facially ridiculous, much less couch it as an "argument" with no possibility of factual support.
> 
> 7forNever is a complete lying douche bag.
Click to expand...


Absolutely insane that anybody would ever deny that Greer shot jfk after seeing his left arm cross in both other films. 

Liar with no ability is a complete lying douche bag.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He used his left arm and hand to shoot jfk*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would even THINK something that facially ridiculous, much less couch it as an "argument" with no possibility of factual support.
> 
> 7forNever is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would ever deny that Greer shot jfk after seeing his left arm cross in both other films.
> 
> Liar with no ability is a complete lying douche bag.
Click to expand...


There is not a single shred of evidence for your imbecilic contention.

This is why you are a laughingstock, dick breath.

Oh, and for the folks laughing at you for your insane delusional grunting claims, here's a very nice, concise refutation of your idiocy:

JFK Lancer


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would even THINK something that facially ridiculous, much less couch it as an "argument" with no possibility of factual support.
> 
> 7forNever is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would ever deny that Greer shot jfk after seeing his left arm cross in both other films.
> 
> Liar with no ability is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [/url]
Click to expand...


You are the definition of insane. Repeating the same proven lies over and over and expecting something different. *His arm crosses and there's not a damn thing you can do to change that fact*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would even THINK something that facially ridiculous, much less couch it as an "argument" with no possibility of factual support.
> 
> 7forNever is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would ever deny that Greer shot jfk after seeing his left arm cross in both other films.
> 
> Liar with no ability is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not a single shred of evidence for your imbecilic contention.
> 
> This is why you are a laughingstock, dick breath.
> 
> Oh, and for the folks laughing at you for your insane delusional grunting claims, here's a very nice, concise refutation of your idiocy:
> 
> JFK Lancer
Click to expand...


*There is not a single shred of evidence for your imbecilic contention that Oswald shot jfk or whatever bullshit you believe and can't prove*.

This is why you are a laughingstock, dick breath.

Oh, and for the folks laughing at you for your insane delusional grunting denials, here's a very nice, concise refutation of your idiocy. *Greer's left arm crosses with the headshot, solving this case*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane that anybody would ever deny that Greer shot jfk after seeing his left arm cross in both other films.
> 
> Liar with no ability is a complete lying douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single shred of evidence for your imbecilic contention.
> 
> This is why you are a laughingstock, dick breath.
> 
> Oh, and for the folks laughing at you for your insane delusional grunting claims, here's a very nice, concise refutation of your idiocy:
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is not a single shred of evidence for your imbecilic contention that Oswald shot jfk or whatever bullshit you believe and can't prove*.
> 
> This is why you are a laughingstock, dick breath.
> 
> Oh, and for the folks laughing at you for your insane delusional grunting denials, here's a very nice, concise refutation of your idiocy. *Greer's left arm crosses with the headshot, solving this case*.
Click to expand...


Actually, there is a great deal of evidence for the contention that Oswald was involved.  Of course, that's not a point I had ever made here.

Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.

And you can't deal with the refutation.

Not unexpected, you pussy.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a great deal of evidence for the contention that Oswald was involved.  Of course, that's not a point I had ever made here.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> And you can't deal with the refutation.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, there is ZERO evidence that Oswald fired the fatal shot. Of course, that's not a point you ever made here because it's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> You refuted nothing you wacko. You denied reality, the only thing you can do and will never put forth your delusional ideas concerning Oswald. I would destroy every bullshit post if you even tried.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a great deal of evidence for the contention that Oswald was involved.  Of course, that's not a point I had ever made here.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> And you can't deal with the refutation.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is ZERO evidence that Oswald fired the fatal shot. Of course, that's not a point you ever made here because it's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> You refuted nothing you wacko. You denied reality, the only thing you can do and will never put forth your delusional ideas concerning Oswald. I would destroy every bullshit post if you even tried.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
Click to expand...



Wrong again.  Or perhaps you are just dishonest.

The Carcano rifle used to fire the shots at the President left forensic evidence behind.  Ballistics tests confirmed that the rifle found in the Book Depository fired the rounds recovered at the Hospital and in the limo.  

Oswald left a palm print on the weapon that absolutely fired shots at the Presidential limo.

Your denials of reality ore amusing but of less than zero value.

You are either willfully ignorant or an outright liar.

Either way, your claims are bullshit.


----------



## Rationalist1016

So, 7forever, are you ever going to show some corroborating evidence?  You told me a long time ago that there is "a lot of easy to read corroboration", that you have never presented.  You have never answered any of the questions I have asked concerning your claims about the Z film.  You won't address any of the known evidence that excludes Greer as a shooter, except to claim "it's faked".  So, it's time to put up or shut up!


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a great deal of evidence for the contention that Oswald was involved.  Of course, that's not a point I had ever made here.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> And you can't deal with the refutation.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is ZERO evidence that Oswald fired the fatal shot. Of course, that's not a point you ever made here because it's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> You refuted nothing you wacko. You denied reality, the only thing you can do and will never put forth your delusional ideas concerning Oswald. I would destroy every bullshit post if you even tried.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a great deal of evidence for the contention that Oswald was involved.  Of course, that's not a point I had ever made here.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> And you can't deal with the refutation.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is ZERO evidence that Oswald fired the fatal shot. Of course, that's not a point you ever made here because it's bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Your weak-ass parrot efforts only serve to reveal that you are a void.
> 
> You refuted nothing you wacko. You denied reality, the only thing you can do and will never put forth your delusional ideas concerning Oswald. I would destroy every bullshit post if you even tried.
> 
> Not unexpected, you pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW why would you post a video of you driving a forklift?
Click to expand...


----------



## slackjawed

The shooter, there in the crown on the grassy knoll, he is the one disguised as a policeman.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Or perhaps you are just dishonest.
> 
> The Carcano rifle used to fire the shots at the President left forensic evidence behind.  Ballistics tests confirmed that the rifle found in the Book Depository fired the rounds recovered at the Hospital and in the limo.
> 
> Oswald left a palm print on the weapon that absolutely fired shots at the Presidential limo.
> 
> Your denials of reality ore amusing but of less than zero value.
> 
> You are either willfully ignorant or an outright liar.
> 
> Either way, your claims are bullshit.
Click to expand...


Wrong again. You are dishonest, delusional, defeated and stuck in the past.

Oswald was exonerated the moment Zapruder was shown to the public. Jfk was shot from the right front by Greer. No evidence to the contrary will ever surface...sorry.

Your denials of reality are laughable and have less than zero value.

You are willfully ignorant and an outright liar.

Either way, your claims are bullshit and denials of fact, pathetic.


----------



## 7forever

Citadelgrad87 said:


> Kindly explain how every single, not most, but ALL *pathologists* who either conducted the autopsy, or reviewed xray and photos, both *confirmed that they were of JFK to the exclusion of all others, and that they show an ENTRANCE wound on the back of the skull, with an exit in the front*.
> 
> Kind of destroys your gotcha moment claiming that the driver both drove and scored an over the shoulder left handed head shot, since NO BULLETS struck him from the front.



*The rear starts gaping at the moment of front right impact, completely destroying every lie ever told in this case*.








*FRAME 337*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> So, 7forever, are you ever going to show some corroborating evidence?  You told me a long time ago that there is "a lot of easy to read corroboration", that you have never presented.  You have never answered any of the questions I have asked concerning your claims about the Z film.  You won't address any of the known evidence that excludes Greer as a shooter, except to claim "it's faked".  So, it's time to put up or shut up!



I answered every question about Greer's guilt. What have I missed? *The hand is proven fake at 304 by showing it cross in nix and muchmore. That's the case right there*. Furthermore, the disinfo kooks simply ignored that Greer passed the gun and skipped to the fake hand. They cheated and got away with it until I started pointing out what they weren't telling their readers or whomever they were fooling.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever = you need to have your head examined.


----------



## 7forever

Maddog said:
			
		

> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver fired the fatal shot that killed jfk and the irrefutable proof which proves that fact can only be ignored. :bball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you have said for about 14 pages now*.
> 
> You ever been to Dallas?
Click to expand...


*Exactly, and the visual proof I've exposed has never been challenged. You cannot challenge 3 videos of Greer shooting jfk*. I haven't been to Dallas but visiting the south and north grassy knolls would be of most interest to me and this case.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, 7forever, are you ever going to show some corroborating evidence?  You told me a long time ago that there is "a lot of easy to read corroboration", that you have never presented.  You have never answered any of the questions I have asked concerning your claims about the Z film.  You won't address any of the known evidence that excludes Greer as a shooter, except to claim "it's faked".  So, it's time to put up or shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered every question about Greer's guilt. What have I missed? *The hand is proven fake at 304 by showing it cross in nix and muchmore. That's the case right there*. Furthermore, the disinfo kooks simply ignored that Greer passed the gun and skipped to the fake hand. They cheated and got away with it until I started pointing out what they weren't telling their readers or whomever they were fooling.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that you are THE person that has busted this case?  That you are the one that found that the driver did it and everybody else has missed it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts from four different trolls on this page. wonder where agent slackass troll was all this time? probably at another site his handlers sent him to to post more disinformation and lies..oh and just so you know slackass,your absence didnt make me take you off ignore.I knew soon as you got back trolling from whatever other site your handlers sent you to,that you would come back here eventually.you agents are too predicatable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Or perhaps you are just dishonest.
> 
> The Carcano rifle used to fire the shots at the President left forensic evidence behind.  Ballistics tests confirmed that the rifle found in the Book Depository fired the rounds recovered at the Hospital and in the limo.
> 
> Oswald left a palm print on the weapon that absolutely fired shots at the Presidential limo.
> 
> Your denials of reality ore amusing but of less than zero value.
> 
> You are either willfully ignorant or an outright liar.
> 
> Either way, your claims are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again. You are dishonest, delusional, defeated and stuck in the past.
> 
> Oswald was exonerated the moment Zapruder was shown to the public. Jfk was shot from the right front by Greer. No evidence to the contrary will ever surface...sorry.
> 
> Your denials of reality are laughable and have less than zero value.
> 
> You are willfully ignorant and an outright liar.
> 
> Either way, your claims are bullshit and denials of fact, pathetic.
Click to expand...


exactly.so very true.thats why I dont understand why you waste your time with these disinformation agent trolls  like Liar Ability.They are just here to derail threads and waste your time hoping you reply to them and take their bait. that last smiley describes these disinfo agents perfectly,all they have done throughout this whole thread is close their eyes and cover their ears since the evidence and facts dont go along with THEIR version of events.yep.: this is the only stuff they know how to post  in their pathetic replys when defeated in all of their posts on this thread.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Or perhaps you are just dishonest.
> 
> The Carcano rifle used to fire the shots at the President left forensic evidence behind.  Ballistics tests confirmed that the rifle found in the Book Depository fired the rounds recovered at the Hospital and in the limo.
> 
> Oswald left a palm print on the weapon that absolutely fired shots at the Presidential limo.
> 
> Your denials of reality ore amusing but of less than zero value.
> 
> You are either willfully ignorant or an outright liar.
> 
> Either way, your claims are bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. You are dishonest, delusional, defeated and stuck in the past.
> 
> Oswald was exonerated the moment Zapruder was shown to the public. Jfk was shot from the right front by Greer. No evidence to the contrary will ever surface...sorry.
> 
> Your denials of reality are laughable and have less than zero value.
> 
> You are willfully ignorant and an outright liar.
> 
> Either way, your claims are bullshit and denials of fact, pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly.so very true.thats why I dont understand why you waste your time with these disinformation agent trolls  like Liar Ability.They are just here to derail threads and waste your time hoping you reply to them and take their bait. that last smiley describes these disinfo agents perfectly,all they have done thoughout this whole thread is close their eyes and cover their ears since the evidence and facts dont go along with THEIR version of events.yep.: this is the only stuff they can post in their pathetic posts.bsflag:
Click to expand...


9/'11 Rimjob lies and lies and lies and then expresses concern about the truth.

Too fucking funny.

The FACTS remain despite what a tool liar like 9/11 Rimjob tries to suggest.

And the FACT is that the murder weapon was the Carcano rifle with Oswald's palmprint and with the ballistics match to the ballistics' evidence recovered from the limo and from Parkland hospital.

Oswald was undeniably a part of the conspiracy to kill President Kennedy.  *Lone * assassin?  Not sure.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that you are THE person that has busted this case?  That you are the one that found that the driver did it and everybody else has missed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found the fake reflection recoil two years ago and less than a year later I figured out the hand was fake at 304. About four months later a youtuber gave me the close-up of Greer's left arm crossing in nix. That was and is the smoking gun discovered and exposed online less than a year ago in September, 2010. Yes, I am the one who put it together and finally proved it. *I am pretty sure that no person really understood the hand was fake but at least Groden knew his left arm crossed because he was the one narrating that clip with the close-up*. The fake hand is convoluted and silly but very true when seeing that it's nothing but silly fakery and nix confirms it a red herring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

And what is the PROOF that the hand is fake?


----------



## Warrior102

7forever - 9/11 inside job - 
Get a jar of KYJelly and check into a HoJos


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that you are THE person that has busted this case?  That you are the one that found that the driver did it and everybody else has missed it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the fake reflection recoil two years ago and less than a year later I figured out the hand was fake at 304. About four months later a youtuber gave me the close-up of Greer's left arm crossing in nix. That was and is the smoking gun discovered and exposed online less than a year ago in September, 2010. Yes, I am the one who put it together and finally proved it. *I am pretty sure that no person really understood the hand was fake but at least Groden knew his left arm crossed because he was the one narrating that clip with the close-up*. The fake hand is convoluted and silly but very true when seeing that it's nothing but silly fakery and nix confirms it a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach watching you pat yourself on your own back. You do that while Rimjob is giving you head?
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/U].
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach watching you pat yourself on your own back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You haven't followed up on anything. You made a decision to deny the reality that Greer shot Kennedy. The driver did shoot him*. Well... let me qualify that with what I can deduce through what I'm able to see from your silly posts. Greer did fire the final shot. He turned the first time to see where jfk was and the second time to shoot him.
> 
> *From what you can tell, the "driver shot him" is a truth which you will never challenge but simply claim it's not true without addressing the evidence that proves it beyond any doubt*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.





*FRAMES 312-313*


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> *Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAMES 312-313*



#1 - Can you stop screwing up the "quotes" when you reply?  Somehow you are managing to get all the quotes mixed up.

#2 - Are you going to address my question about Greer's hand?

#3 - In the clip of the Nix film that you show, the movement of Greer's left arm that you claim shows he is firing over his right shoulder:  Other than this being an extreme blow up of an already low quality film, it shows Greer's left arm/hand dropping BEFORE the shot strikes Kennedy.  So, your own "evidence" proves you wrong.

#4 - The drawing that you post, looking down on the limo, showing the seating arrangement and the straight line from Greer to Kennedy is flawed..........it shows a gap between Connolly and his wife that you claim Greer fired through.  Just one look at the Z film will show that Connolly is right up against his wife at that time and in the way of any shot.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> *7forever, unless you can show me a gun*, my explanation makes just as much sense as yours!
> 
> However, if you want a proper rebuttal to your argument, this isn't mine, but it will do:



*Your explanation makes zero sense and is patently ridiculous*.

You almost completely ignored the evidence presented and then you say how do I know it's a gun if there's white and grey over it? I know it's a gun because all the evidence points to Greer shooting jfk and being able to easily prove Zfilm alteration. *If you would actually stop denying reality you would accept that I proved Greer's guilt beyond all doubt*. See, for you to pose a challenge you must raise some doubt which you have not nor will you ever. You have doubt on my conclusion, and thus you have not provided any plausible, alternate explanations. *Simply provide an explanation for why Greer is passing anything and why you think Groden and Marrs lied about this for decades? They lied because it's half the proof that Greer was the assassin. The other half's in the Nix and Muchmore films which have been exposed*. 

I can identify the gun because I can see the covered gun he's passing. So, you cannot prove there is NOT a gun or why he's passing anything? 

Secondly, and yet again most importantly, the fact that Greer had a gun is not part of the official story, therefore more proof of cover-up. I have not assumed anything but have proven the reflection on Roy's head fake on its own and showed the reason for its addition to Z by showing his left arm cross in Nix and Muchmore. I have provided overwhelming evidence of film alteration and tons of corroborative work. *Your silly challenge is that you can't see the gun because something is placed over it...that would be laughed at by juries, judges and any open minded person who has no stake in denying this obvious truth*.

The gun was covered and bleached out. I have a bleached object that was covered during alteration.* I have three films that are legible which prove Greer's movements were responsible for the headshot and his angle to Kennedy lines up perfectly with the right rear exit*. 

The gun was covered and bleached out. So again, I have a gun and you have posed no challenge for why an object was covered before and after the shot with three fake reflections that perfectly mirror a cartoon gun, hand and arm at the moment of the headshot. You have no evidence or challenge of anything because you have no interest in this case besides disagreeing with an obvious truth. The past is gone in the jfk case. The present and future is the obvious fact that Greer shot Kennedy.

*Lastly, the demand of impossible proof is requiring to show the uncovered gun which I cannot because it was covered *during the alteration with white and grey, but its ignored and covered up existence is all the proof any prosecutor would need.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever, was that last post in response to me?
Because you didn't address anything that I stated.
You went off about the gun being covered up.............I didn't say anything about the gun.
Could you please address what I actually said.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever, was that last post in response to me?
> Because you didn't address anything that I stated.
> You went off about the gun being covered up.............I didn't say anything about the gun.
> Could you please address what I actually said.



I've answered it over and over without you acknowledging that fact. All you can do is go in circles because apparently it makes you feel good. *You prove the hand is real*. There's your mission because you would be required to do just that in a debate or a mock trial. *Greer's hands were off the wheel 4 seconds before the shot and his left hand did not return to the wheel. No person in this world could ever prove that it did*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAMES 312-313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ##3 - In the clip of the Nix film that you show, the movement of Greer's left arm that you claim shows he is firing over his right shoulder:  Other than this being an extreme blow up of an already low quality film, it shows Greer's left arm/hand dropping BEFORE the shot strikes Kennedy.  So, your own "evidence" proves you wrong.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. His left arm drops immediately after he fires and does not come down all the way until he's sure he shot jfk. It makes no difference because his arm movements in nix and muchmore contradict Zapruder in the most important way.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever - suck it asshole.


----------



## 7forever

Fen Star said:


> People don't really want to contact you 7forever not because they don't have the evidence, or that they'll think you'll prove them wrong, its because.....well sorry to say it but your kinda weird, you see things that nobody else does, you get angry and insult people, just because they don't see what you see, and you seem the sort of person that people would regret being in contact with, like I say don't mean anything by it just saying how I see it...



Everybody sees Greer shoot jfk, including you. *You won't debate this because you would have to put your voice to blatant and visual lies*. The only weird people are the ones who deny reailty on message boards and then take the coward's way out by not debating their defenseless positions.


----------



## 7forever

Warrior102 said:


> 7forever - suck it asshole.



Fuck off, you worthless ****.


----------



## Rationalist1016

In a court of law I would have to prove the left hand we see in the film (not holding a gun) is real!?............Because you claim it is fake?
The assumption and logic would say it is real.  The onus is on YOU to prove it otherwise. 
His hand being on or off the steering wheel doesn't prove anything...............what are you talking about?

Plus you DID NOT address the issue of Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> In a court of law I would have to prove the left hand we see in the film (not holding a gun) is real!?............Because you claim it is fake?
> The assumption and logic would say it is real.  .



Of course you would have to prove it could be real because his hands were off the wheel and no video footage shows his left hand returing to the wheel. *The nix and muchmore prove that it didn't. I didn't claim it was fake, I proved it was fake*. Logic and the films prove it is and always was a red herring because the other two films show his left arm/hand going over his shoulder with the headshot.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Please reference the thread where you PROVED it was fake.

Also, you still didn't address Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
How long are you going to dodge this one?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Please reference the thread where you PROVED it was fake.
> 
> Also, you still didn't address Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> How long are you going to dodge this one?



Show video footage of Greer's left hand returning to the wheel.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reference the thread where you PROVED it was fake.
> 
> Also, you still didn't address Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> How long are you going to dodge this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show video footage of Greer's left hand returning to the wheel.
Click to expand...


Well, the Z film shows it pretty clearly, that after the fatal shot, he grabs the wheel and hits the gas.
Although, I'm not sure I am following your logic on how that applies to his hand being fake.

Can you now address Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reference the thread where you PROVED it was fake.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show video footage of Greer's left hand returning to the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Z film shows it pretty clearly, that after the fatal shot, he grabs the wheel and hits the gas.
> Although, I'm not sure I am following your logic on how that applies to his hand being fake.
> 
> ?/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging and bascially ready to throw in the towel and it's not that big a deal to me. Why people deny this on forums is beyond me. *Watch Greer's left arm/elbow extending downward in Muchmore after the shot and compare that to the fake hand by the door in Zapruder*. Both other films provide proof of the fake hand in Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show video footage of Greer's left hand returning to the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Z film shows it pretty clearly, that after the fatal shot, he grabs the wheel and hits the gas.
> Although, I'm not sure I am following your logic on how that applies to his hand being fake.
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging and bascially ready to throw in the towel and it's not that big a deal to me. Why people deny this on forums is beyond me. *Watch Greer's arm/elbow extending downward in Muchmore after the shot and compare that to the fake hand by the door in Zapruder*. Both other films provide proof of the fake hand in Z.
Click to expand...


People deny it because we can all see (in the clips that you post) that Greer doesn't do any of the things you claim.  He does look over his shoulder, that is the only part of your claim that is true.

You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.

And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Z film shows it pretty clearly, that after the fatal shot, he grabs the wheel and hits the gas.
> Although, I'm not sure I am following your logic on how that applies to his hand being fake.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging and bascially ready to throw in the towel and it's not that big a deal to me. Why people deny this on forums is beyond me. *Watch Greer's arm/elbow extending downward in Muchmore after the shot and compare that to the fake hand by the door in Zapruder*. Both other films provide proof of the fake hand in Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People deny it because we can all see (in the clips that you post) that Greer doesn't do any of the things you claim.  He does look over his shoulder, that is the only part of your claim that is true.
> 
> You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> 
> And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.
Click to expand...


People deny it because they don't want it to be true but it is. Greer does all of the things in the three films that prove he was the fatal shooter. He does look over his shoulder twice and the second time shoots jfk in the right forehead.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Z film shows it pretty clearly, that after the fatal shot, he grabs the wheel and hits the gas.
> Although, I'm not sure I am following your logic on how that applies to his hand being fake.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People deny it because we can all see (in the clips that you post) that Greer doesn't do any of the things you claim.  He does look over his shoulder, that is the only part of your claim that is true.
> 
> You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> 
> And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.
Click to expand...


How can the fake hand be real when his real hand's going over his shoulder in two other films?


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People deny it because we can all see (in the clips that you post) that Greer doesn't do any of the things you claim.  He does look over his shoulder, that is the only part of your claim that is true.
> 
> You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> 
> And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the fake hand be real when his real hand's going over his shoulder in two other films?
Click to expand...


LOL!!  You can't see his hand in any other film!!  You can see his hand in the Z film, but of course "IT'S FAKE".....lol.  The other two films, you can barely make out the head turn.  They show nothing of his hand.

You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.

And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you or any kook started a thread about Oswald, I would never post in it because it's bullshit. But you on the other hand are addicted to denying the facts that prove Greer's guilt. You suck at it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS?  What facts?  All you have are claims.  Your opinions don't mean anything.
> I know you seem to think you have done a lot of "work" on the subject, sense you claim that all the time.  But you haven't so much as found a creditable researcher that agrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you have are denials and dodging reality. Your opinions don't mean anything.
> 
> I know you seem to think you have done something besides nothing on the subject, but you haven't so much as found a credible researcher that would deny that Greer's left arm crosses in nix and muchmore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

Wow...............the "Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting" really scares you don't it!!??


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People deny it because we can all see (in the clips that you post) that Greer doesn't do any of the things you claim.  He does look over his shoulder, that is the only part of your claim that is true.
> 
> You still haven't addressed Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting.
> 
> And you still haven't pointed out any researcher or "all the corroborative evidence" that agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can the fake hand be real when his real hand's going over his shoulder in two other films?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You can't see his hand in any other film!!  You can see his hand in the Z film, but of course "IT'S FAKE".....lol.  The other two films, you can barely make out the head turn.  They show nothing of his hand.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You can see both hands 4 seconds before the shot, off the wheel. The other films both show his left arm extended over his shoulder during the moments of the headshot.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Wow...............the "Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting" really scares you don't it!!??



You have ignored all the evidence and you bring up bullshit about Connally. *The fake reflection's in perfect sync with the headshot. He was not in the way*.


----------



## Liability

The delusion is strong with these JFK conspiracy fubars.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> The delusion is strong with these JFK conspiracy fubars.



The delusion is strong with idiots who blindly support debunked government reports written 50 years ago.


----------



## Warrior102

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The delusion is strong with these JFK conspiracy fubars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The delusion is strong with idiots who blindly support debunked government reports written 50 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> The delusion is strong with these JFK conspiracy fubars.


 such is the power of the farce!


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The delusion is strong with these JFK conspiracy fubars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The delusion is strong with idiots who blindly support debunked government reports written 50 years ago.
Click to expand...

The delusion is strong with idiots who blindly support 7forever reports written 5 years ago.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............the "Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting" really scares you don't it!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have ignored all the evidence and you bring up bullshit about Connally. *The fake reflection's in perfect sync with the headshot. He was not in the way*.
Click to expand...


Connolly is not in the way?  So, being right up against his wife doesn't put his head right in the line between Greer's right shoulder and JFK's head?
And the drawing you post of Greer being able to shoot between the Connollys is accurate?
The Z film shows that Connolly is laying against his wife, how would there be room to shoot between them.............while driving............over his shoulder................without aiming?


----------



## Liability

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............the "Connolly being in the way of Greer shooting" really scares you don't it!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have ignored all the evidence and you bring up bullshit about Connally. *The fake reflection's in perfect sync with the headshot. He was not in the way*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connolly is not in the way?  So, being right up against his wife doesn't put his head right in the line between Greer's right shoulder and JFK's head?
> And the drawing you post of Greer being able to shoot between the Connollys is accurate?
> The Z film shows that Connolly is laying against his wife, how would there be room to shoot between them.............while driving............over his shoulder................without aiming?
Click to expand...


7forNever can't answer intelligent, factually-based, logical questions.

He doesn't even recognize them.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have ignored all the evidence and you bring up bullshit about Connally. *The fake reflection's in perfect sync with the headshot. He was not in the way*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7forNever can't answer intelligent, factually-based, logical questions.
> 
> He doesn't even recognize them.
Click to expand...


Liar with no ability can't answer facts so she ignores them, factually-based, logical questions that destroy her delusions.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connolly is not in the way?  So, being right up against his wife doesn't put his head right in the line between Greer's right shoulder and JFK's head?
> And the drawing you post of Greer being able to shoot between the Connollys is accurate?
> The Z film shows that Connolly is laying against his wife, how would there be room to shoot between them.............while driving............over his shoulder................without aiming?
Click to expand...


*If Greer didn't pass a gun then why would the government place something over the object he passed from his right to left hand?*


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connolly is not in the way?  So, being right up against his wife doesn't put his head right in the line between Greer's right shoulder and JFK's head?
> And the drawing you post of Greer being able to shoot between the Connollys is accurate?
> The Z film shows that Connolly is laying against his wife, how would there be room to shoot between them.............while driving............over his shoulder................without aiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Greer didn't pass a gun then why would the government place something over the object he passed from his right to left hand?*
Click to expand...


I didn't ask about a gun or a gun being covered. For the sake of argument, lets say he does everything you say with the gun.
I want to know, in your opinion, how he shot at Kennedy with Connolly positioned where he was.  He is obviously up against his wife.  Your theory is obviously that he shot between the two of them..........that is what the drawing that you post shows.
I am asking, how is that possible to pull off, while driving and not actually aiming the weapon?


----------



## Warrior102

7forever -


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forNever can't answer intelligent, factually-based, logical questions.
> 
> He doesn't even recognize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar with no ability can't answer facts so she ignores them, factually-based, logical questions that destroy her delusions.
Click to expand...


7forNever presents no facts.

He makes his shit up and is irritated when nobody (but other brain dead conspiracy assholes like him) buy his bullshit.


----------



## Liability

Way back in 2003, all of the 7forNever bullshit baseless speculation was addressed in as scientific a fashion as we have the capacity to undertake.

The late Peter Jennings narrated this:  
&#x202a;"THE KENNEDY ASSASSINATION: BEYOND CONSPIRACY" (ABC-TV)(PART 2)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Liability

Even another conspiracy theorist mocks the asinine "belief" (falsely stated as though it were a "fact") of the utter idiot, 7forNever:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DguBcLpWBS0&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Liability said:


> Even another conspiracy theorist mocks the asinine "belief" (falsely stated as though it were a "fact") of the utter idiot, 7forNever:
> 
> &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



aside from all that, the secret service really fucked up, imo.


----------



## Liability

elvis said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even another conspiracy theorist mocks the asinine "belief" (falsely stated as though it were a "fact") of the utter idiot, 7forNever:
> 
> &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from all that, the secret service really fucked up, imo.
Click to expand...


Either that or they were in on the conspiracy.

Joking aside, that was a horrible day, but I think it was in more naive times.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about a gun or a gun being covered. For the sake of argument, lets say he does everything you say with the gun.
> I want to know, in your opinion, how he shot at Kennedy with Connolly positioned where he was.  He is obviously up against his wife.  Your theory is obviously that he shot between the two of them..........that is what the drawing that you post shows.
> I am asking, how is that possible to pull off, while driving and not actually aiming the weapon?
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you asked about. *The case against Greer has been made and proven beyond doubt and the opposition which does not exist cannot answer the evidence*. That's what happens in the real world. You're living in a fanstasy world because the message board format allows it. *You never have to answer the evidence, just change the subject to moot points*. If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why is the object covered? It's covered because he passed the gun he shot Kennedy with, most likely a 38 revolver.


----------



## Liability

It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer not only didn't shoot President Kennedy, but couldn't have done so.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Even another conspiracy theorist mocks the asinine "belief" (falsely stated as though it were a "fact") of the utter idiot, 7forNever:
> 
> &#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



*I knew a long time ago, bobharris77 had realized during the making of this clip that Zapruder had in fact been altered to hide the fact that Greer shot Kennedy*. He did make some adjustments to it because you can no longer advance it with your mouse from 158-200-202. *At two minutes you could see the red smoke and then advance to 202 and see the red blotch appear, both of those happening in unison with the white extending backward*.

At around 1:30 he's babbling on about how the driver's left hand is at his side while holding steady at frame 312. *At the end of his verbal nonsense he advances to frame 313 where you can clearly see it extend in sync with the headshot*. *What he did was create this effect which distracts the viewer from seeing the fake white working in sync with the fake red blotch. He did this because the screen didn't change for 30 or more seconds before advancing it to 313*. *This amount of time would have revealed to at least some viewers the connection between the fake reflection and the headshot. Bob, knows the driver fired on Kennedy and this effect proves it beyond any doubt*. Bob, is a wannabe conspiracy theorist which means the driver did it, is off limits. This should teach anybody out there...do not try to use the film to disprove an obvious fact because some sleuth may come along and use it against you. *After this idiot found out I was using his stupid video to prove the film was altered he went back and enhanced the effect to better hide the fake white and fake mist causing and hiding the headshot from the front*.





*The above effect was created to hide the fake reflection and fake blood mist from working in sync *to cause and hide the heashot coming from the driver. *Watch the fake white extend in unison with the red mist between 312-313*.




*You can see the back of the head start to gape with the fake mist and open entirely with the fake red blotch*.








312-313




*The Certified Idiot himself*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer not only didn't shoot President Kennedy, but couldn't have done so.



It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer did shoot President Kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Your handlers obviously pay you very well new disinfo agent IRRATIONALIST.otherwise you would never keep coming back here constantly everyday for your constant ass beatings you get in all your posts and keep farting in all your posts like you agents always do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer not only didn't shoot President Kennedy, but couldn't have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer did shoot President Kennedy.
Click to expand...


yep.thats why they have a farting problem and keep shitting all over the floor in all their posts. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are just like their handlers pay them to.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer not only didn't shoot President Kennedy, but couldn't have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer did shoot President Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep.thats why they have a farting problem and keep shitting all over the floor in all their posts. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are just like their handlers pay them to.
Click to expand...


It's hard to believe anyone would pay these retards.


----------



## Liability

Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you jerk offs.

The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out conspiracy fubars.

"Greer shot the President" with BOTH hands on the steering wheel using the sun's reflection off the head and hair of the front seat passenger as his "gun."

God almighty, 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob are two mighty stupid assholes.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you jerk offs.
> 
> The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out conspiracy fubars.
> 
> "Greer shot the President" with BOTH hands on the steering wheel using the sun's reflection off the head and hair of the front seat passenger as his "gun."
> 
> God almighty, 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob are two mighty stupid assholes.



Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you idiot.

The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out government nutjobs.

"Greer shot the President" with his left hand off the steering wheel.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about a gun or a gun being covered. For the sake of argument, lets say he does everything you say with the gun.
> I want to know, in your opinion, how he shot at Kennedy with Connolly positioned where he was.  He is obviously up against his wife.  Your theory is obviously that he shot between the two of them..........that is what the drawing that you post shows.
> I am asking, how is that possible to pull off, while driving and not actually aiming the weapon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you asked about. *The case against Greer has been made and proven beyond doubt and the opposition which does not exist cannot answer the evidence*. That's what happens in the real world. You're living in a fanstasy world because the message board format allows it. *You never have to answer the evidence, just change the subject to moot points*. If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why is the object covered? It's covered because he passed the gun he shot Kennedy with, most likely a 38 revolver.
Click to expand...


I am most definitely not changing the subject.  This is a subject I have been trying to get you to answer for quite a while now.  All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you jerk offs.
> 
> The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out conspiracy fubars.
> 
> "Greer shot the President" with BOTH hands on the steering wheel using the sun's reflection off the head and hair of the front seat passenger as his "gun."
> 
> God almighty, 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob are two mighty stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you idiot.
> 
> The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out government nutjobs.
> 
> "Greer shot the President" with his left hand off the steering wheel.
Click to expand...


While his OTHER left hand remained on the stearing wheel.

Yeah.

You're factual.



You fucking idiot conspiracy fubars are impervious to facts, logic, reason or honesty.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am most definitely not changing the subject.  This is a subject I have been trying to get you to answer for quite a while now.  All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
Click to expand...


You most definitely are changing the subject. The issue is Greer's guilt based on tons of evidence that was left ignored for 4.5 decades. We can see quite clearly that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder and his real left arm crosses in both other films. That proves he was the shooter and you as a denialist cannot deal with those facts so you change the subject to non-issues.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am most definitely not changing the subject.  This is a subject I have been trying to get you to answer for quite a while now.  All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most definitely are changing the subject. The issue is Greer's guilt based on tons of evidence that was left ignored for 4.5 decades. We can see quite clearly that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder and his real left arm crosses in both other films. That proves he was the shooter and you as a denialist cannot deal with those facts so you change the subject to non-issues.
Click to expand...


There is no issue of "Greer's guilt."

There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and  dishonest and ultimately false accusation.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Greer's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and  dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
Click to expand...


There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."

There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Greer's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and  dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
Click to expand...


The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that here is actual evidence i nthe Oswal case.  He MAY not have acted alone.  There is genuine room for some debate on that score.

But t there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that he had some involvement.

There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and irresponsible claim that Greer fired a handgun at the President.

You are a lowlife scumbag with no decency and no principles.

Now, hurry back with a modification of my words.  You are even lackluster in your flames.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
Click to expand...


*The government trying to hide the gun and his left arm crossing make your claim that Connally was in the way a moot point*. He wasn't in the way because Greer shot jfk.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Greer's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and  dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that here is actual evidence i nthe Oswal case.  He MAY not have acted alone.  There is genuine room for some debate on that score.
> 
> But t there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that he had some involvement.
> 
> There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and irresponsible claim that Greer fired a handgun at the President.
> 
> You are a lowlife scumbag with no decency and no principles.
> 
> Now, hurry back with a modification of my words.  You are even lackluster in your flames.
Click to expand...


The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.

But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.

*There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.

You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you jerk offs.
> 
> The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out conspiracy fubars.
> 
> "Greer shot the President" with BOTH hands on the steering wheel using the sun's reflection off the head and hair of the front seat passenger as his "gun."
> 
> God almighty, 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob are two mighty stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one rational person accepts the delusional crap you pretend to state as "factual," you idiot.
> 
> The only idiots who buy the crap you peddle are your fellow whacked out government nutjobs.
> 
> "Greer shot the President" with his left hand off the steering wheel.
Click to expand...

Then give us a list of who backs YOUR THEORY or shut the fuck up. Here, let me help:

1. 9/11 Inside Job
2.
3.
4. 
5.

Or should I start another list where the #1 slot isn't occupied by a proven idiot?


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that here is actual evidence i nthe Oswal case.  He MAY not have acted alone.  There is genuine room for some debate on that score.
> 
> But t there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that he had some involvement.
> 
> There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and irresponsible claim that Greer fired a handgun at the President.
> 
> You are a lowlife scumbag with no decency and no principles.
> 
> Now, hurry back with a modification of my words.  You are even lackluster in your flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.
> 
> But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> *There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
Click to expand...

The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Greer. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.

But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Oswald fired the fatal shot.

*There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Greer fired the fatal shot at the President*.

You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that here is actual evidence i nthe Oswal case.  He MAY not have acted alone.  There is genuine room for some debate on that score.
> 
> But t there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that he had some involvement.
> 
> There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and irresponsible claim that Greer fired a handgun at the President.
> 
> You are a lowlife scumbag with no decency and no principles.
> 
> Now, hurry back with a modification of my words.  You are even lackluster in your flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.
> 
> But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> *There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
Click to expand...


Actually, as I showed earlier (you may ignore any and all evidence, scum-sucker, but that doesn't make it go away):  the evidence against Oswald is compelling and rather voluminous.

The absurdity of your idiotic claim that Greer fired his non-existent gun is beyond doubt to every rational mind.  

This is why only you and the lowlife imbecile 9/11 Rimjob buy that lunacy.

Even your fellow JFK assassination conspiracy buffs find that moronic claim of yours laughable.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.
> 
> But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> *There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, as I showed earlier (you may ignore any and all evidence, scum-sucker, but that doesn't make it go away):  the evidence against Oswald is compelling and rather voluminous.
> 
> The absurdity of your idiotic claim that Greer fired his non-existent gun is beyond doubt to every rational mind.
> 
> This is why only you and the lowlife imbecile 9/11 Rimjob buy that lunacy.
> 
> Even your fellow JFK assassination conspiracy buffs find that moronic claim of yours laughable.
Click to expand...


As I thought. When presented with REAL visual evidence that cannot be disputed, and is not in dispute, you are unable to deal with reality. 

Your concocted scenario is just that. Thats one thing you nutters do...is ignore the REAL evidence because it trumps your bullshit.

YOU LOSE. COMPLETELY.


----------



## 7forever

*The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the nix and muchmore films needed to be examined closer and compared to Zapruder* and that someone turned out to be me.
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video

*The Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. The fakery in Zapruder and Greer's arm crossing in both other films are in perfect sync with the headshot*. 

I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but didn't bother with the nix film*.





*Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake.





*The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.

Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The government trying to hide the gun and his left arm crossing make your claim that Connally was in the way a moot point*. He wasn't in the way because Greer shot jfk.
Click to expand...


"He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"

That is some serious backwards logic.
How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?
Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.  
You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> That is some serious backwards logic.
> How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?View attachment 14127
> Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
> You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.
> You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
> I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?
Click to expand...


You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> That is some serious backwards logic.
> How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?View attachment 14127
> Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
> You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.
> You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
> I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?
Click to expand...


*If Greer moving his left arm over his shoulder was innocent then whey did they add silly fake reflections to cover those movements in Zapruder?*. The nix and muchmore films show his left arm extending over, contradicting Zapruder in the most important way.

*FAKE BULLSHIT FROM THE 60'S*.




*Greer's arm crossing in Nix...CASE CLOSED...NO CHALLENGE*.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces]&#x202a;President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.
> 
> But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> *There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, as I showed earlier (you may ignore any and all evidence, scum-sucker, but that doesn't make it go away):  the evidence against Oswald is compelling and rather voluminous.
> 
> The absurdity of your idiotic claim that Greer fired his non-existent gun is beyond doubt to every rational mind.
> 
> This is why only you and the lowlife imbecile 9/11 Rimjob buy that lunacy.
> 
> Even your fellow JFK assassination conspiracy buffs find that moronic claim of yours laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I thought. When presented with REAL visual evidence that cannot be disputed, and is not in dispute, you are unable to deal with reality.
> 
> Your concocted scenario is just that. Thats one thing you nutters do...is ignore the REAL evidence because it trumps your bullshit.
> 
> YOU LOSE. COMPLETELY.
Click to expand...


The next time you present REAL visual evidence or ANY credible evidence will be the first.

You = 

You =


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> That is some serious backwards logic.
> How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?View attachment 14127
> Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
> You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.
> You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
> I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
Click to expand...


You are talking about everything EXCEPT the issue I am talking about.  I've already said, Let's assume what you claim is true, that he has a gun and is pointing it at Kennedy.  AT THAT POINT, the issue of someone/something being in the way of the shot, needs to be addressed.  And you won't do it.  You won't answer the rather simple question about the drawing, that you post, being in direct contradiction to the reality of the Connolly's position.  Or is that been faked too?

When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".  
Claim: Greer has a gun.
Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
Claim: It's been covered up.
Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)

Like I said earlier, you have to have a COMPLETE theory.  You've hit a roadblock and can't accept it.  Proven by your inability to address the "roadblock".
You have no evidence for any of this..........no evidence for a gun, a fake hand, the faking of the film to cover up a gun, for the fake reflection on Kellerman's head.  None of it.  You can't point to any examination of the Z film, by another party, that confirms your claims.  You have nothing but ranting on this and other forums.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even your fellow JFK assassination conspiracy buffs find that moronic claim of yours laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next time you present REAL visual evidence or ANY credible evidence will be the first.
> 
> You =
> 
> You =
Click to expand...


You will never present anything of any worth, visual evidence or otherwise.

You= 

Me=


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> That is some serious backwards logic.
> How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?View attachment 14127
> Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
> You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.
> You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
> I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
Click to expand...


the troll loses his credibility by ignoring the nix photo just like his handlers pay him to where you can clearly see Greers left arm moving backward towards the back of the limo when taking his hand off the wheel.He obviously thinks greer is reaching back like that to try and remove the bullet out of kennedys head. whats REALLY hysterical is the troll says we cant see the gun when you can clearly see a silver object in his hand and the troll can only resort to lies since knows there isnt a shread of evidence oswald did it.Loved how he ran away with his tail between his legs over that long post of mine where I showed how that lady said the commission LIED about her timeframe being on the steps going down the stairs from the book depository since they knew Oswald would have to pass her by without her seeing him which would have been impossible.Thats how these trolls like him and Liar ABILITY expose themselves as paid trolls,they cant get around FACTS that witnesses said the commission ALTERED their testimonys.troll alert,they are EVERYWHERE on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> That is some serious backwards logic.
> How is Connolly's being in the way a MOOT point?  It is a huge roadblock for your theory.  Are you claiming that Connolly is not right up against his wife?View attachment 14127
> Can you then explain how he would have shot between Connolly and his wife?  Apparently you see enough room for a shot to be fired between them?  A shot that is fired over the shoulder............while driving a car!
> You are going to have to come up with a COMPLETE theory.  This one just fell apart.
> You are claiming that you have picked out enough detail to know that Greer's left hand is fake, that the gun has been covered up and that you see him shoot over his left shoulder.  But you missed the detail of one of the other passengers in the car being in the way!?
> I know you claim he is not in the way.  So, how do you reconcile your drawing, showing the straight light from Greer to Kennedy, going between the Connolly's and the footage of them being right against each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
Click to expand...


these trolls also cant get around that if it wasnt a home grown plot,then how come NOBODY in the secret service or dallas police dept got reprimanded or sent to jail for their alleged incompetence violating secret service policys and destroying and removing evidence at the crime scene.these trolls run off with their tail between their legs EVERYTIME you bring that up and wont address it since they know they cant refute it.a sign of a paid troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is conclusively established beyond ANY rational or honest doubt that Greer did shoot President Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.thats why they have a farting problem and keep shitting all over the floor in all their posts. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are just like their handlers pay them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe anyone would pay these retards.
Click to expand...


well they do.you just know they wouldnt keep coming back here constantly everday for their constant ass beatings they get from us for FREE.no way. their hanndlers pay them great money for their constant bullshit and lies they post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Greer's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and  dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
Click to expand...


best post ever on "Liar" ability.describes him to a tee.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
Click to expand...


*You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.

*Fact: Greer has a gun*.
Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
*Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
Failure: I don't know why?LOL
*Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*. 
Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.LOL 
*Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
*Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue of "Oswald's guilt."
> 
> There is only the issue of your utterly irresponsible and dishonest and ultimately false accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that here is actual evidence i nthe Oswal case.  He MAY not have acted alone.  There is genuine room for some debate on that score.
> 
> But t there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that he had some involvement.
> 
> There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and irresponsible claim that Greer fired a handgun at the President.
> 
> You are a lowlife scumbag with no decency and no principles.
> 
> Now, hurry back with a modification of my words.  You are even lackluster in your flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference (one you are too dishonest to ever admit) is that there's NO evidence against Oswald. He didn't act on anything. There is no genuine room for debate on that score.
> 
> But there is no doubt based on the EVIDENCE that Greer fired the fatal shot.
> 
> *There is not one shred of credible evidence for your completely outrageous and idiotic claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot at the President*.
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
Click to expand...


yeah thats what I was saying before,the trolls always ignore how the secret service violated all standard protocals,destroyed and removed evidence,committed a crime aginst the laws of texas removing the body from the hospital for an autopsy,the dallas police removed evidence and NONE of them went to jail.not to mention as I mentioned before,witnesses testified the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys such as the two ladys who said they were going down the stairs in the time frame they said oswald went down the stairs but they somehow missed him.yep no government coverup.

 i think I will take the trolls off ignore just for a minut to wathc the monkyes sling shit in defeat like the trolls they are. just for a minute.dont know how YOU can tolerate watching them make up  lies  to support the governments version.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Claim: Greer has a gun*.
> Rebuttal: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Claim: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Rebuttal: I don't know why?LOL
> *Claim: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.LOL
> *Claim: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Rebuttal: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Claim: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
Click to expand...


as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?LOL
> *Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.
> *Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
Click to expand...


They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Fact: Greer has a gun.
*Rebuttal: A large covered object can be seen in nix and zapruder*.
Fact: It's been covered up.
*Rebuttal: You see both of Greer's hands off the wheel before he passed that covered object*.
Fact: The hand is fake in Zframe 304. His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun in both other films.
*Rebuttal: **The gun was really over his shoulder as can be seen in both nix and muchmore. The nonsense in Zapruder mirrored Greer's true arm movements. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?LOL
> *Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.
> *Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.
Click to expand...

If you think having RimJob on your side is a plus then you are truly a fucking idiot.


----------



## slackjawed

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think having RimJob on your side is a plus then you are truly a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Once again, just as a public service to remind everyone what kinda guy he is I offer this quote;
*"Hell anybody who espresses their support against the GOVERNMENT of the united states I support.anybody who declares themselves to be an emeny of the USA is smart "*_-911insidejob, USMB 3/6/2010_


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?LOL
> *Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.LOL
> *Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
Click to expand...


Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.

Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> [/U].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
> 7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.
> 
> Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.
Click to expand...


Wow, there aren't enough words to describe how stupid your replies have been.
You are right about ONE thing. You have definitely wasted your time talking about this. You came to this thread looking to troll an obvious truth and failed over and over. What you provided was illogical garbage and simple avoidance of reality.

You never discussed anything with anyone. You ran from reality, asking stupid questions while dodging the many pink elephants in this case.  You nor anyone are capable of dealing with facts that cannot be refuted, so you ignore them and change the subject to bullshit like Connally. You have never addressed the fact that Greer's left arm crossing in nix proves Zapruder film alteration, something that was never done before my work.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> [/U].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
> 7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.
> 
> Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, there aren't enough words to describe how stupid your replies have been.
> You are right about ONE thing. You have definitely wasted your time talking about this. You came to this thread looking to troll an obvious truth and failed over and over. What you provided was illogical garbage and simple avoidance of reality.
> 
> You never discussed anything with anyone. You ran from reality, asking stupid questions while dodging the many pink elephants in this case.  You nor anyone are capable of dealing with facts that cannot be refuted, so you ignore them and change the subject to bullshit like Connally. You have never addressed the fact that Greer's left arm crossing in nix proves Zapruder film alteration, something that was *never done before my work*.
Click to expand...

WOW!!!! You really are an egotistical piece of shit.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> [/U].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
> 7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.
> 
> Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, there aren't enough words to describe how stupid your replies have been.
> You are right about ONE thing. You have definitely wasted your time talking about this. You came to this thread looking to troll an obvious truth and failed over and over. What you provided was illogical garbage and simple avoidance of reality.
> 
> You never discussed anything with anyone. You ran from reality, asking stupid questions while dodging the many pink elephants in this case.  You nor anyone are capable of dealing with facts that cannot be refuted, so you ignore them and change the subject to bullshit like Connally. You have never addressed the fact that Greer's left arm crossing in nix proves Zapruder film alteration, something that was never done before my work.
Click to expand...

7forever AKA Robert Hanson.

Google his name. He's an idiot on more than this board.


----------



## 7forever

*Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended *

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com 

*Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.

In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.

About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.

From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."

*In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.

*In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. *This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"

It's that simple.

*I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.

Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?

Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.

Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?

Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?

Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.

*Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy. *Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.

*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?

Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 

Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?

Mrs. HILL - No.

What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

*Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back *and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]

In point of FACT:

*Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.

Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.

And so we're left with this:

*For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.

It's that simple.

*Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy. 
__________________
Charles Drago
Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum


----------



## Liability

Hearing what she thought was return fire from the secret service is nowhere even remotely akin to the claim that anybody saw or could have seen Greer firing a non-existent gun at the President.

Of all the absolutely fanciful crap spewed by the idiot 7forNever, this latest batch is way up there on the stupid scale.

There is no evidence -- as in none at all -- of any witness having ever claimed to see Greer firing.

In reality ( a concept utterly lost on 7forNever), the glint of sunlight on his passenger's hair was not a gun.  Both of Greer's hands were clearly and unequivocally still on the steering wheel.  And there is ZERO evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Hearing what she thought was return fire from the secret service is nowhere even remotely akin to the claim that anybody saw or could have seen Greer firing a non-existent gun at the President.
> 
> Of all the absolutely fanciful crap spewed by the idiot 7forNever, this latest batch is way up there on the stupid scale.
> 
> There is no evidence -- as in none at all -- of any witness having ever claimed to see Greer firing.
> 
> In reality ( a concept utterly lost on 7forNever), the glint of sunlight on his passenger's hair was not a gun.  Both of Greer's hands were clearly and unequivocally still on the steering wheel.  And there is ZERO evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded.



*Hearing Hill describe the shock of the ss shooting back is corroboration for the films showing Greer shoot Kennedy*.

*There is no challenge against the facts that Greer shot jfk*. Several witnesses gave testimony of a shot in or around the car. None are needed because three films prove he shot jfk.

*In reality, the fake white blob on the passenger's hair is a laughable fake and was not where the gun really was*. Both of Greer's hands were clearly off the wheel before he passed the gun and his left arm crossed in both other films unequivocally proving the illusion in Zapruder a confirmed reality. _And there is ZERO evidence that Oswald was anything other than a patsy_.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing what she thought was return fire from the secret service is nowhere even remotely akin to the claim that anybody saw or could have seen Greer firing a non-existent gun at the President.
> 
> Of all the absolutely fanciful crap spewed by the idiot 7forNever, this latest batch is way up there on the stupid scale.
> 
> There is no evidence -- as in none at all -- of any witness having ever claimed to see Greer firing.
> 
> In reality ( a concept utterly lost on 7forNever), the glint of sunlight on his passenger's hair was not a gun.  Both of Greer's hands were clearly and unequivocally still on the steering wheel.  And there is ZERO evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hearing Hill describe the shock of the ss shooting back is corroboration for the films showing Greer shoot Kennedy*.
Click to expand...


No.  It's not.  Her clear misconception that the Secret Service fired anything at anybody is simply her misconception.  It cannot "confirm" a single blessed thing.  And thee is no "confirmation" for a piece of fiction.  



7forever said:


> *There is no challenge against the facts that Greer shot jfk*. Several witnesses gave testimony of a shot in or around the car. None are needed because three films prove he shot jfk.



You have not stated any "fact."  You have stated an idiotic bit of baseless conjecture sans factual support, moron.  You have not cited to (nor CAN you cite to) one credible bit of testimony claiming that Greer shot anybody.  He couldn't no free hand.  No gun.  His passenger's hair simply wasn't loaded.



7forever said:


> *In reality, the fake white blob on the passenger's hair is a laughable fake and was not where the gun really was*. Both of Greer's hands were clearly off the wheel before he passed the gun and his left arm crossed in both other films unequivocally proving the illusion in Zapruder a confirmed reality. _And there is ZERO evidence that Oswald was anything other than a patsy_.



In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly real, always was and not remotely surprising.  Sunlight does that.

On the other hand, there is compelling evidentiary proof of Oswald's involvement.  

You have failed at every turn.  Repeating your discredited busllshit does nothing to buttress it, butt rash.  You = fail.

7forNever = 
7forNever =


----------



## 7forever

Her clear recollection is simply her voicing the visual fact that Greer shot jfk. It confirms Greer's guilt. And your denials of reality are "confirmation" of your brain dead fiction. 

In reality, the fake white blob on the passenger's hair is a laughable fake and was not where the gun really was. Both of Greer's hands were clearly off the wheel before he passed the gun and his left arm crossed in both other films unequivocally proving the illusion in Zapruder a confirmed reality. *And there is ZERO evidence that Oswald was anything other than a patsy*.

In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil. 

You have failed at every turn. Repeating your discredited busllshit confirms you a moronic failure.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Her clear recollection is simply her voicing the visual fact that Greer shot jfk. It confirms Greer's guilt. And your denials of reality are "confirmation" of your brain dead fiction.
> 
> In reality, the fake white blob on the passenger's hair is a laughable fake and was not where the gun really was. Both of Greer's hands were clearly off the wheel before he passed the gun and his left arm crossed in both other films unequivocally proving the illusion in Zapruder a confirmed reality. *And there is ZERO evidence that Oswald was anything other than a patsy*.
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> You have failed at every turn. Repeating your discredited busllshit confirms you a moronic failure.



There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.

That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.

No wonder it gets you so confused.


----------



## 7forever

There is mountains of evidence that the driver shot jfk and the blood spray is fake. 

I don't care how many silly posts of denials are made trying to deny reality, the case against Greer has been proven and the common man will overhwhelming believe it. *The only thing that matters is what the average person will believe and they will believe their eyes and some will realize they were fooled by the right temple entrance*. The bullet enters the right front and exits the right rear. No major damage to the right side really happened. It's an added illusion to confuse things.

*The rear gapes open with the impact at right front*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> There is mountains of evidence that the driver shot jfk and the blood spray is fake.
> 
> I don't care how many silly posts of denials are made trying to deny reality, the case against Greer has been proven and the common man will overhwhelming believe it. *The only thing that matters is what the average person will believe and they will believe their eyes and some will realize they were fooled by the right temple entrance*. The bullet enters the right front and exits the right rear. No major damage to the right side really happened. It's an added illusion to confuse things.
> 
> *The rear gapes open with the impact at right front*.



Wrong. In REALITY (that concept that always throws you for such a loop) there is not one tiny little speck of credible, worthwhile or even marginally passable evidence that Greer shot the President using the sun's reflection off the front passenger seat's hair as his "gun."  

The mere suggestion that a guy would involve himself in such a major conspiracy but choose to do so by being the driver of the open-air limo and the assassin shooting the kill shot into the head of the President of the United States without ANY hint of a hope of concealment is not just facially ludicrous --

it's certifiably insane.

And there's no evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded, anyway.

You remain a massive fail.

7forNever = 
7forNever =


----------



## 7forever

Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
*Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from? 
Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say from right there in the car. Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*. 
Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.


----------



## zzzz

The 132 pound Cuban was there.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is mountains of evidence that the driver shot jfk and the blood spray is fake.
> 
> jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. In REALITY (that concept that always throws you for such a loop) there is not one tiny little speck of credible, worthwhile or even marginally passable evidence that Greer shot the President using the sun's reflection off the front passenger seat's hair as his "gun."
> 
> The mere suggestion that a guy would involve himself in such a major conspiracy but choose to do so by being the driver of the open-air limo and the assassin shooting the kill shot into the head of the President of the United States without ANY hint of a hope of concealment is not just facially ludicrous --
> 
> it's certifiably insane.
> 
> And there's no evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded, anyway.
> 
> You remain a massive fail.
> 
> 7forNever =
> 7forNever =
Click to expand...


Wrong. In REALITY there is not one tiny little speck of credible, worthwhile or even marginally passable evidence that Oswald shot the President from the rear when he was shot from the front. 

The mere suggestion that a shooter could shoot someone from the rear when jfk was shot from the front is just how fucking deluded you people are.

You remain a massive fail.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is mountains of evidence that the driver shot jfk and the blood spray is fake.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. In REALITY (that concept that always throws you for such a loop) there is not one tiny little speck of credible, worthwhile or even marginally passable evidence that Greer shot the President using the sun's reflection off the front passenger seat's hair as his "gun."
> 
> The mere suggestion that a guy would involve himself in such a major conspiracy but choose to do so by being the driver of the open-air limo and the assassin shooting the kill shot into the head of the President of the United States without ANY hint of a hope of concealment is not just facially ludicrous --
> 
> it's certifiably insane.
> 
> And there's no evidence that his passenger's hair was loaded, anyway.
> 
> You remain a massive fail.
> 
> 7forNever =
> 7forNever =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. In REALITY there is not one tiny little speck of credible, worthwhile or even marginally passable evidence that Oswald shot the President from the rear when he was shot from the front.
> 
> The mere suggestion that a shooter could shoot someone from the rear when jfk was shot from the front is just how fucking deluded you people are.
> 
> You remain a massive fail.
Click to expand...



Wrong.

The Carcano rifle when it fired left behind that stuff thinking people (a group that excludes you, of course) call "evidence."  That ballistics' evidence was recovered and could be -- and was -- compared to the weapon recovered from the Texas School Book Depository.  It was thus possible to scientifically and conclusively establish that thet very same rifle DID fire shots which left physical evidence in the Presidential limo and it also left a little something that was found on the President's gurney at the hospital.   

And the palm print of Lee Harvey Oswald was also lifted off of the weapon.

More of that  actual "evidence" stuff you busily deny for no valid reason.

7forNever = 

To complete the thought (another task in which you have no actual experience), if the Carcano rifle is linked to Oswald by the palm print (check) and if the Carcano rifle is linked to the assassination ballistically (check), then there is a clear link between Oswald and the assassination.   

Not to mention (but I will anyway since 7forNever is so painfully stupid) the Peter Jennings report I provided just yesterday which shows scientifically that the kill shot came from the very window where Oswald had been IN the Book Depository where he worked.  

Oh wow.  MORE of that "evidence" stuff providing clear and unimpeachable linkage between Oswald and the Kennedy assassination.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
Click to expand...


*Even a jury of the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot*.

Not only refutable but refuted and proven false.

There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.

You have been proven wrong and *your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten*.

But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.

You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. *Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun*. 

*Greer had the only shot*.

There is tons of evidence to support these claims *and in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.

*Declaring the government was correct is all you people have*. You have produced no evidence of any kind.

You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.

*Oswald fired no shots, including the fatal shot*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
Click to expand...


There is no good, solid, credible or ACTUAL evidence of Oswald shooting jfk.

That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.

No wonder you are so easily mocked.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...


Since you are just mindlessly and baselessly repeating yourself, and since you are clearly unable to address the refutations, I dismiss you as the dishonest pussy you are.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> cuckoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The Carcano rifle when it fired left behind that stuff thinking people (a group that excludes you, of course) call "evidence."  That ballistics' evidence was recovered and could be -- and was -- compared to the weapon recovered from the Texas School Book Depository.  It was thus possible to scientifically and conclusively establish that thet very same rifle DID fire shots which left physical evidence in the Presidential limo and it also left a little something that was found on the President's gurney at the hospital.
> 
> And the palm print of Lee Harvey Oswald was also lifted off of the weapon.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Everything you wrote is pointless because jfk was shot from the front*. The day Zapruder was released to the public was the day* the official story was debunked. Jfk was not the only man shot from the rear who was shot from the front. There is no man because it's impossible*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are just mindlessly and baselessly repeating yourself, and since you are clearly unable to address the refutations, I dismiss you as the dishonest pussy you are.
Click to expand...


Since you are just mindlessly and baselessly repeating yourself, and since you are clearly unable to address the refutations, I dismiss you as the dishonest pussy that know you are.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> [/U].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
> 7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.
> 
> Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, there aren't enough words to describe how stupid your replies have been.
> You are right about ONE thing. You have definitely wasted your time talking about this. You came to this thread looking to troll an obvious truth and failed over and over. What you provided was illogical garbage and simple avoidance of reality.
> 
> You never discussed anything with anyone. You ran from reality, asking stupid questions while dodging the many pink elephants in this case.  You nor anyone are capable of dealing with facts that cannot be refuted, so you ignore them and change the subject to bullshit like Connally. You have never addressed the fact that Greer's left arm crossing in nix proves Zapruder film alteration, something that was never done before my work.
Click to expand...


Can't even articulate your own response?  
I noticed, as usual, you dodged the question I asked.  To show something that I have lied about.
You know you can't find anything, because there isn't anything.  I'm not the one on here trying to SELL some stupid theory...........you are.  And judging by the responses to YOU on here, everyone knows that.
Every conversation I've had with others was exchange of opinions and points of view.  Conversations with you are more for comic relief.  We all need a few laughs per day.  Especially with quotes like "the word I have done" and "never done before my work".  You obviously fancy yourself some kind of hero for exposing the "TRUTH".  So go ahead and parrot this stuff over and over on every forum you can.  It's never going to be seen as anything more than "one of those stupid theories".

So, go ahead and bring on the mimicking of my statement for you response. 
(in case "mimicking" is too big of word for you, it means copying)


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't even articulate your own response?
> I noticed, as usual, you dodged the question I asked.  To show something that I have lied about.
> You know you can't find anything, because there isn't anything.  I'm not the one on here trying to SELL some stupid theory...........you are.  And judging by the responses to YOU on here, everyone knows that.
> Every conversation I've had with others was exchange of opinions and points of view.  Conversations with you are more for comic relief.  We all need a few laughs per day.  Especially with quotes like "the word I have done" and "never done before my work".  You obviously fancy yourself some kind of hero for exposing the "TRUTH".  So go ahead and parrot this stuff over and over on every forum you can.  It's never going to be seen as anything more than "one of those stupid theories".
Click to expand...


The driver killing Kennedy will be believed by every person who sees his left arm cross that doesn't have a stake in still trying to cover up the truth. Very few people will do anything but laugh your asses off at how completely obvious it is that Greer killed jfk. Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense. A few trolls on each forum had their minds made up and once they saw the truth finally proven, they denied it. 

If you posted the nix close-up on youtube and said his arm didn't cross, people would laugh at you because it's a blatant lie. You can only win in your delusional mind on message boards. The comic relief is for everyone who has read the hundreds of mock posts of mine stemming from crazies like yourself. You can't stop posting because in your deluded mind you think it makes a difference to dump a few pellets on my perfect lawn.


----------



## Liability

Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?

Let's go to the Z film to find out!

It was the driver!


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even articulate your own response?
> I noticed, as usual, you dodged the question I asked.  To show something that I have lied about.
> You know you can't find anything, because there isn't anything.  I'm not the one on here trying to SELL some stupid theory...........you are.  And judging by the responses to YOU on here, everyone knows that.
> Every conversation I've had with others was exchange of opinions and points of view.  Conversations with you are more for comic relief.  We all need a few laughs per day.  Especially with quotes like "the word I have done" and "never done before my work".  You obviously fancy yourself some kind of hero for exposing the "TRUTH".  So go ahead and parrot this stuff over and over on every forum you can.  It's never going to be seen as anything more than "one of those stupid theories".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver killing Kennedy will be believed by every person who sees his left arm cross that doesn't have a stake in still trying to cover up the truth. Very few people will do anything but laugh your asses off at how completely obvious it is that Greer killed jfk. Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense. A few trolls on each forum had their minds made up and once they saw the truth finally proven, they denied it.
> 
> If you posted the nix close-up on youtube and said his arm didn't cross, people would laugh at you because it's a blatant lie. You can only win in your delusional mind on message boards. The comic relief is for everyone who has read the hundreds of mock posts of mine stemming from crazies like yourself. You can't stop posting because in your deluded mind you think it makes a difference to dump a few pellets on my perfect lawn.
Click to expand...

This coming from the idiot that posts the same shit over and over and only links to his own blog.

"Mountains of evidence" you say? You're fucking too stupid to have a computer.


----------



## Obamerican

Liability said:


> Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> Let's go to the Z film to find out!
> 
> It was the driver!


7forever was tazered in the back seat of his Mom's minivan when he wouldn't shut up 3 years ago on his way to Chucky Cheese's.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> Let's go to the Z film to find out!
> 
> It was the driver!



Who murdered liarability's one lonely brain cell?

No one because she has none.

It was NOT Oswald and america has known that for decades.


----------



## Douger

A Mexican, with a double edged machete cutting the grass ? That was 13 years before I invented the electric weed eater........piece of shit but it worked ( fishing line was cheap then)


----------



## 7forever

*The great fake reflection footage that started it all in 7-09*.

-*The fake blob recoils and separates from Roy's head when Greer fires revolver*.
-The fake hand coming off wheel begins with 2 dots.
-*They both make eye contact after turning back straight*.
-Kellerman raises hand signaling that Greer's gonna shoot back.
-*The white lane (by driver's door) comes into focus just in time to blend in with the fake grey streak which mirrored Greer's arm crossing that's seen in the nix film*.
-The fake grey streak is over his shoulder first and then across when it's needed.
-*The fake forehead reflection replacing Greer's hand is the only one that cannot be independently proven fake without the nix film or other evidence*.
-Kellerman moves his head forward, backward and forward again in 1 second in an attempt to block the gun's view from the north side of Elm street.
-*Watch the driver's door when Greer turns to shoot back. Something appears beneath the white lane which is very likely the curb*.
-Watch the top of Greer's head after he shoots jfk. He still had a reflection, so they darkened it to distract from the silly fakery on Roy's head.




*Greer's arm crosses in nix, confirming the logical reasons for Zapruder film fakery*.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jis_ZFspfY]YouTube - Jfk Assassination the limo driver theory Debunked[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

*Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.




*FRAMES 312-313*




*Watch the fake reflection extend in perfect sync with fake red mist/blotch. The fake reflections simply mimic what Greer's true movements did when shooting jfk*.


----------



## 7forever

The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*.

*In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*.


----------



## 7forever

porsteamboy said:


> *You can't have a gaping hole without something being ejected*!



Connally described being sprayed with a clear liquid which is something more logical than some fake red blotch. *It's also not likely that fluid would show up in these old films but the back of his head popping off would, especially if it opens up just the way it does in Zapruder*. These are in sequential order with the first being just before 313, showing the perfect gape up close. *Jfk's skull did what it logically had to do with the right rear exit wound he suffered*. The back of his head was blown off just like forty witnesses saw with their own eyes, including Clint Hill, Jackie, and Jfk's killer, Bill Greer.





*Between 313-314*








*THE WHOLE REAR POPS OFF AFTER IMPACT*.


----------



## 7forever

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. *It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right side, going toward the rear. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 
Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.

*Upper right side, going toward the rear fired by Greer*.




*FRAME 337*


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> Let's go to the Z film to find out!
> 
> It was the driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered liarability's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> No one because she has none.
> 
> It was NOT Oswald and america has known that for decades.
Click to expand...


7forNever is JUST as accurate in his conspiracy claims as he is original in his "come-back" efforts.


----------



## Liability

That's fake sunlight on the Governor, too.

In fact, the sun didn't even come out that sunny day.

It was cloudy I tell you.  Just watch the Zapruder film and any idiot can plainly see as much.

And just then, eye-witnessed by the entire nation (except for every member of the Warren Commission), the President hung himself!


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered liarability's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> No one because she has none.
> 
> It was NOT Oswald and america has known that for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7forNever is JUST as accurate in his conspiracy claims as he is original in his "come-back" efforts.
Click to expand...


*Liar with no ability has no "come-back" efforts because the shot came from the front*.


----------



## Liability

The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.

No shot fired by Greer.

No gun.

7forNever is not capable of honesty.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.



If you simply admitted you believed something that is not true then you could start fresh. You won't do that because this is for you, not a search for truth but spinning the eternal wheels of debunked bullshit that finally stopped with my work. *You are as sick *as everyone who wrote books about Oswald and Hollywood who knowingly promoted those lies. *You ignore everything that disagrees with your silly theories *and that's how you justify not believing that *Greer shot jfk *by ignoring evidence that debunks the rear shot and the clear evidence of Greer's shot. *You are a proven joke and you know it*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.



The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.

No shot fired by Oswald.

No gun.

No wound path.

Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.

A liar is not capable of honesty.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
Click to expand...


In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.  

Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even articulate your own response?
> I noticed, as usual, you dodged the question I asked.  To show something that I have lied about.
> You know you can't find anything, because there isn't anything.  I'm not the one on here trying to SELL some stupid theory...........you are.  And judging by the responses to YOU on here, everyone knows that.
> Every conversation I've had with others was exchange of opinions and points of view.  Conversations with you are more for comic relief.  We all need a few laughs per day.  Especially with quotes like "the word I have done" and "never done before my work".  You obviously fancy yourself some kind of hero for exposing the "TRUTH".  So go ahead and parrot this stuff over and over on every forum you can.  It's never going to be seen as anything more than "one of those stupid theories".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver killing Kennedy will be believed by every person who sees his left arm cross that doesn't have a stake in still trying to cover up the truth. Very few people will do anything but laugh your asses off at how completely obvious it is that Greer killed jfk. *Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense*. A few trolls on each forum had their minds made up and once they saw the truth finally proven, they denied it.
> 
> If you posted the nix close-up on youtube and said his arm didn't cross, people would laugh at you because it's a blatant lie. You can only win in your delusional mind on message boards. The comic relief is for everyone who has read the hundreds of mock posts of mine stemming from crazies like yourself. You can't stop posting because in your deluded mind you think it makes a difference to dump a few pellets on my perfect lawn.
Click to expand...


"Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense".................you are absolute proof of THAT!


----------



## Rationalist1016

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
Click to expand...


With 7forever's idiocy aside....................

Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?


----------



## Liability

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
Click to expand...


I used to think that it was crystal clear that there were multiple shooters.  Oswald was just one of them.

Now, I'm not so sure.

He might have been the only one.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Liability said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that it was crystal clear that there were multiple shooters.  Oswald was just one of them.
> 
> Now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> He might have been the only one.
Click to expand...


I am in the same boat.  I am about 90% sure he was the only.  It is that pesky 10% that bothers me.  There are just a lot of people that claim they saw something going on by the fence and/or retaining wall.  The one thing that I do refuse to buy is that the fatal shot came from the knoll.  All the evidence points to the fatal shot being solely on the right side of his head.  Whether you believe it went from front to back or back to front is one thing. But there is no evidence that anything went from right to left.  That would have exited the left side and possibly killed Jackie.


----------



## Liability

http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...nts-from-her-life-and-career.html#post3876696


----------



## Obamerican

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
Click to expand...

I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".


----------



## Rationalist1016

Obamerican said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".
Click to expand...


I can't disagree with that.  Both of the Kennedys brothers had their share of enemies.
As far as the shooting, do you believe that Oswald was one of the shooters?

I believe Oswald was definitely a shooter.  For a long time, I believed him to be the only shooter.  But, now I'm not 100% sure.  There were a lot of reports of other things going on in the area of the fence/retaining wall. But, with that said, there are a couple problems I have with that area having a shooter.  First, I don't believe the fatal shot was fired from the knoll.  That trajectory is right to left through Kennedy, and that would have most likely exited the left side of his head.  No evidence of wound on the left side of his head or even the left side of his brain for that matter.  Second, I have a problem with the logic of putting a shooter anywhere in front of the car.  If there was a conspiracy and the conspirators are planning on pinning it on Oswald shooting from the rear, why would you put shooters in the front?  The logical placement of shooters would be a similar trajectory to that of Oswald on the sixth floor.  In that case you eliminate the need to access any medical or photographic records.
That's just my opinion.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense".................you are absolute proof of THAT!
Click to expand...


"Message boards are filled with pussies who refuse to deal with reailty".................you are absolute proof of THAT!


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
Click to expand...


In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of anything, least of all honesty.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. The entire country throughout, have by two thirds rejected the WC. *There is no possibility of even remotely challenging the evidence Greer and it will never happen, least of all by some very stupid people on message boards*. Oswald is not guilty, but innocent of all charges. Both shots jfk suffered for sure in Zapruder came from the front.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. The entire country throughout, have by two thirds rejected the WC. *There is no possibility of even remotely challenging the evidence Greer and it will never happen, least of all by some very stupid people on message boards*. Oswald is not guilty, but innocent of all charges. Both shots jfk suffered for sure in Zapruder came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.................nobody asked you.
> My questions where directed to specific people.  You had your chance to discuss this subject.  You are now irrelevant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. The entire country throughout, have by two thirds rejected the WC. *There is no possibility of even remotely challenging the evidence Greer and it will never happen, least of all by some very stupid people on message boards*. Oswald is not guilty, but innocent of all charges. Both shots jfk suffered for sure in Zapruder came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.................nobody asked you.
> My questions where directed to specific people.  You had your chance to discuss this subject.  You are now irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7forNever is unable to comprehend -- pretty much anything.
> 
> But significantly, he is unable to grasp the fact that (not counting idiots like 9/11 Rimjob) nobody takes any of his lunatic mutterings seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the nix and muchmore films needed to be examined closer and compared to Zapruder* and that someone turned out to be me.
> Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> *The Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. The fakery in Zapruder and Greer's arm crossing in both other films are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but didn't bother with the nix film*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.
> 
> Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.



insanity :repeating the same action or event over and over again and expecting a different result !


----------



## Rationalist1016

daws101, what is your take on the whole thing?  Single shooter or multiple shooters?


----------



## Conservative

7 has been banned on so many political message boards it's getting kind of sad.


----------



## daws101

Rationalist1016 said:


> daws101, what is your take on the whole thing?  Single shooter or multiple shooters?


 until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. The entire country throughout, have by two thirds rejected the WC. *There is no possibility of even remotely challenging the evidence Greer and it will never happen, least of all by some very stupid people on message boards*. Oswald is not guilty, but innocent of all charges. Both shots jfk suffered for sure in Zapruder came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, bitch. The adults are talking.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*The driver killing Kennedy is irrefutable and will never be challenged, just ignored by WC idiots and theorists like Groden and Marrs*. The masses will decide this and laugh at obvious it is. A handgun was used in the killing and that fact is indisputable, plus three films prove Greer's arm movements caused the headshot.

It's impossible to shoot someone from the back that was shot from the front. *The whole Oswald lie is retarded which no ever believed after seeing Zapruder*. 

*When a person gets shot from the rear they go forward like this guy. Jfk was killed by the driver with no evidence to the contrary*.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. :
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, bitch. The adults are talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck, you gaping ****. I rape your soul, you whore. You have the mind of maybe a five year old.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, bitch. The adults are talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck, you gaping ****. I rape your soul, you whore. You have the mind of maybe a five year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats candyfag for ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daws101, what is your take on the whole thing?  Single shooter or multiple shooters?
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
Click to expand...


if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> [/U].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...............there aren't enough words to describe how stupid that is.
> 7forever, you were right about ONE thing.  I have definitely wasted my time talking to you about this.  I came to this thread looking for some adult conversation on an interesting event in history.  What I got was some of the most illogical garbage I have ever heard.
> 
> Your other half, claiming that I have ran from ANYTHING is rather comical.  He has claimed that I have lied on multiple occasions, and I have asked him to supply these to me..............he has not been able.  Please bring up a lie that I have stated, and we will talk about it.  I am glad to discuss any subject or issue with anyone as long as they will respond when questioned.  But neither of you are capable of doing that.  I have been asking about the seating position of the Connolly's for a couple pages now..............still no discussion.  Just denial, with no explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, there aren't enough words to describe how stupid your replies have been.
> You are right about ONE thing. You have definitely wasted your time talking about this. You came to this thread looking to troll an obvious truth and failed over and over. What you provided was illogical garbage and simple avoidance of reality.
> 
> You never discussed anything with anyone. You ran from reality, asking stupid questions while dodging the many pink elephants in this case.  You nor anyone are capable of dealing with facts that cannot be refuted, so you ignore them and change the subject to bullshit like Connally. You have never addressed the fact that Greer's left arm crossing in nix proves Zapruder film alteration, something that was never done before my work.
Click to expand...


amen to that.this is your best post ever on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even articulate your own response?
> I noticed, as usual, you dodged the question I asked.  To show something that I have lied about.
> You know you can't find anything, because there isn't anything.  I'm not the one on here trying to SELL some stupid theory...........you are.  And judging by the responses to YOU on here, everyone knows that.
> Every conversation I've had with others was exchange of opinions and points of view.  Conversations with you are more for comic relief.  We all need a few laughs per day.  Especially with quotes like "the word I have done" and "never done before my work".  You obviously fancy yourself some kind of hero for exposing the "TRUTH".  So go ahead and parrot this stuff over and over on every forum you can.  It's never going to be seen as anything more than "one of those stupid theories".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver killing Kennedy will be believed by every person who sees his left arm cross that doesn't have a stake in still trying to cover up the truth. Very few people will do anything but laugh your asses off at how completely obvious it is that Greer killed jfk. Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense. A few trolls on each forum had their minds made up and once they saw the truth finally proven, they denied it.
> 
> If you posted the nix close-up on youtube and said his arm didn't cross, people would laugh at you because it's a blatant lie. You can only win in your delusional mind on message boards. The comic relief is for everyone who has read the hundreds of mock posts of mine stemming from crazies like yourself. You can't stop posting because in your deluded mind you think it makes a difference to dump a few pellets on my perfect lawn.
Click to expand...


you so much speak the truth here.Yeah they would laugh their asses off at this retard for saying his left arm never went around.These posters are obviously paid trolls.I show the nix film to people I know in REAL life and unlike these trolls,they see it EVERYTIME that Greer shot Kennedy.of course these trolls will come on here and lie "like  they always do in their posts." claiming they show it to people they know in real life and they agree with them.yeah right.their HANDLERS do,but thats it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Even a jury of the dumbest crack heads would reject your claim that Oswald fired the fatal shot*.
> 
> Not only refutable but refuted and proven false.
> 
> There is no reasonable interpretation of any image to support a claim that Oswald shot Kennedy.
> 
> You have been proven wrong and *your stupidity is absolute evidence that you know you are wrong and beaten*.
> 
> But in the in end, that's the evidence they base their government delusions on...the lack of evidence.
> 
> You have no case, no evidence and no proof. There is a gun in the video and a shot taken. *Even with the worst of imaginations, you can see the gun*.
> 
> *Greer had the only shot*.
> 
> There is tons of evidence to support these claims *and in fact no evidence the government's conclusions are anything but nonsense*.
> 
> *Declaring the government was correct is all you people have*. You have produced no evidence of any kind.
> 
> You have failed to offer a shred of evidence and are beaten.
> 
> *Oswald fired no shots, including the fatal shot*.
Click to expand...


it never gets old watching you show off what dumbfuck retard LIAR ability is and how he constantly lies all the time like the agent he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no good, solid, credible or ACTUAL evidence of Oswald shooting jfk.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder you are so easily mocked.
Click to expand...


yep yep and yep.Liar ability should be embarrassed to even  come here and show off what a dumbfuck he is by now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
Click to expand...


I love how these disinfo agent paid trolls PRETEND they are not agents and PRETEND they  dont know what the other one already is paid to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Message boards are filled with idiots and tons of speculative nonsense".................you are absolute proof of THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Message boards are filled with pussies who refuse to deal with reailty".................you are absolute proof of THAT!
Click to expand...



yep, yep and yep. it SHOULD read message boards are filled with paid AGENTS who refuse to deal with reality.they would not keep coming back for their ass beatings trying to derail this thread if they were not well paid.they would leave and not come back like that one lone nut theorist did when you took him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Conservative said:


> 7 has been banned on so many political message boards it's getting kind of sad.



yeah the truth hurts the feelings of so many people in denial like you,thats whats sad. so since they know they cant refute it like you all cant,the chickenshits take the easy way out and ban him.too bad the truth hurts.

Happens with 9/11 truthers all the time,they get banned at message boards constantly  because people like you are afraid of the truth and the truth  hurts so they do the chickenshit thing and ban them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.



yeah thats what I was saying before,the trolls always ignore how the secret service violated all standard protocals,destroyed and removed evidence,committed a crime aginst the laws of texas removing the body from the hospital for an autopsy,the dallas police removed evidence and NONE of them went to jail.not to mention as I mentioned before,witnesses testified the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys such as the two ladys who said they were going down the stairs in the time frame they said oswald went down the stairs but they somehow missed him.yep no government coverup.

 i think I will take the trolls off ignore just for a minute to watch the monkeys sling shit in defeat like the trolls they are. just for a minute.dont know how YOU can tolerate watching them make up  lies  to support the governments version.[/QUOTE]

Just like I predicted.Like clockwork,the trolls ran away with their tails between their legs when challenged to refute this post.Never fails. they do this EVERYTIME.they ignore it because they know its the truth and they cant refute it.case closed that we have nothing but paid trolls here seven. they are so predictable,they run off EVERYTIME I make this post. they run away because they know they cant get around the FACT that the commission altered their testimonys which itself is a crime and that the commission altered the testimony of the two girls who said they were going down the stairs in the same timeframe oswald allegedly fired the rifle.I knew they would not address it,cause they so much know they will make themselves look like the dumbfuck morons they are if they even try cause they know they cant counter or refute it,they are so predicatable.:lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The driver killing Kennedy is irrefutable and will never be challenged, just ignored by WC idiots and theorists like Groden and Marrs*. The masses will decide this and laugh at obvious it is. A handgun was used in the killing and that fact is indisputable, plus three films prove Greer's arm movements caused the headshot.
> 
> It's impossible to shoot someone from the back that was shot from the front. *The whole Oswald lie is retarded which no ever believed after seeing Zapruder*.
> 
> *When a person gets shot from the rear they go forward like this guy. Jfk was killed by the driver with no evidence to the contrary*.



the trolls of course will ignore this post since it does not fit the warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am most definitely not changing the subject.  This is a subject I have been trying to get you to answer for quite a while now.  All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most definitely are changing the subject. The issue is Greer's guilt based on tons of evidence that was left ignored for 4.5 decades. We can see quite clearly that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder and his real left arm crosses in both other films. That proves he was the shooter and you as a denialist cannot deal with those facts so you change the subject to non-issues.
Click to expand...


yeah it was funny watching him change the subject everytime he knew he was losing the debate.:lol thats what piad trolls do just like their handlers pay them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?LOL
> *Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.
> *Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* which are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.
Click to expand...


thats why at this point,I think its time to move on and ignore these trolls.they resort to lies,ignore facts,ignore witness testimonys,dont address points you bring up,and evade it by changeing the subject.they ignored and did not address at LEAST 3 of my points when I challenged them to,they just ran off with their tail between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are.
might as well wait to some NEW paid troll comes on.these dumbfucks are a joke, pathetic and a waste of time.Like you said,you just go around in cirlces with them and thats because their handlers pay them to try and derail this thread.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder it gets you so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good, solid, credible or ACTUAL evidence of Oswald shooting jfk.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder you are so easily mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep yep and yep.Liar ability should be embarrassed to even  come here and show off what a dumbfuck he is by now.
Click to expand...


9/11 Rimjob:  The ONLY individuals in the entire universe who take you and your rancid, irrational, illogical and thoroughly dishonest claims seriously are other hapless, helpless, hopeless fuckwits like yourself and the idiot you are busy trying to blow, 7forNever.

Every time you give a "thanks" to the asshole 7forNever, it's a confirmation to all intelligent rational people that 7fornever is a drooling imbecile and a rancid scumbag bitch liar, like you.

True story.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why at this point,I think its time to move on and ignore these trolls.they resort to lies,ignore facts,ignore witness testimonys,dont address points you bring up,and evade it by changeing the subject.they ignored and did not address at LEAST 3 of my points when I challenged them to,they just ran off with their tail between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are.
> might as well wait to some NEW paid troll comes on.these dumbfucks are a joke, pathetic and a waste of time.Like you said,you just go around in cirlces with them and thats because their handlers pay them to try and derail this thread.
Click to expand...


Well, the rest of us have already moved on to real conversations.
But good effort on making it look like YOU are the one taking the high road.


----------



## Liability

It was Col. Mustard in the Parlor with a wrench.

Mystery solved.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daws101, what is your take on the whole thing?  Single shooter or multiple shooters?
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
Click to expand...

 your ignorance is laughable....retard,troll, schill, heard it all before none of it is true ,but then guys like you have a hard time with reality anyway.


----------



## 7forever

Legacy of Suspicion
Decades After, Few Accept the Official Explanation for JFK Assassination

Analysis
By Gary Langer

*Nov. 16 Forty years later, suspicions of a conspiracy endure: Seven in 10 Americans think the assassination of John F. Kennedy was the result of a plot, not the act of a lone killer * and a bare majority thinks that plot included a second shooter on Dealey Plaza.  
ABCNEWS has completed a poll in conjunction with a two-hour ABCNEWS special, Peter Jennings Reporting: The Kennedy Assassination  Beyond Conspiracy, airing 9-11 p.m. (EST) Thursday, Nov. 20. The program includes a computer-generated reconstruction of the shooting that confirms that Oswald was the lone gunman. And it finds no persuasive evidence of a conspiracy to kill the president.

Just 32 percent accept the Warren Commission's 1964 finding that Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone when he shot Kennedy as his motorcade passed through downtown Dallas on Nov. 22, 1963. Fifty-one percent think there was a second gunman, and seven percent go so far as to think Oswald wasn't involved at all.

Sixty-eight percent of Americans also think there was "an official cover-up" to hide the truth about the assassination from the public. And about as many, 65 percent, think that "important unanswered questions" remain, four decades after Kennedy's death.

While such suspicions are well-documented  and well-stoked by conspiracy theorists  for many people they're guesses, not convictions. In a new follow-up question, fewer than half of Americans, four in 10, say they're "pretty sure" there was a plot; another three in 10 say it's just a hunch. Similarly, half of those who suspect a second shooter say this, too, is just their hunch. 

Trend

*Suspicion has been long-running; as far back as 1966, a Harris poll found that 46 percent of Americans thought there was a "broader plot" in the assassination*. This jumped to 60 percent in 1967, after New Orleans District Attorney Jim Garrison filed charges alleging a conspiracy (the man he charged, Clay Shaw, was acquitted in 1969).


Kennedy Assasination, 40 Years Later  
Time Suspect a Plot Think it Was One Man 
Sep. 66 46% 34 
Feb. 67 44 35 
Sep. 67 60 24 
Nov. 83 80 13 
Dec. 91 73 11 
Nov. 03 70 22 




*Belief in a broader plot peaked at 80 percent in a 1983 ABCNEWS poll*; it's since eased a bit, to today's 70 percent. Similarly, the number of people who think there was an official cover-up has moved back from its peak, 81 percent in 1993, to 68 percent now. 

The Film

*The director Oliver Stone reinvigorated the debate with the December 1991 release of JFK, his film based on Garrison's investigation. The movie today is widely known  four in 10 Americans say they've seen it, *and nearly as many have heard or read about it. But its impact on public opinion is debatable.

Twenty percent of Americans say the film made them more likely to think there was a conspiracy behind the assassination. But many of them may have held that view even without the film's influence. The overall number who suspect a conspiracy is the same now as it was in a poll leading up to the movie's release, before many people had a chance to see it. And as noted, suspicions of a plot peaked in 1983, long before the film was made.

*The movie in any case has attracted a conspiracy-minded crowd. Suspicion of a plot peaks at 81 percent of those who've seen it, compared to about six in 10 of those who've only heard or read about it*, or don't know about it at all. *Similarly, 63 percent of viewers suspect there was a second gunman*; that declines to 43 percent of those who haven't seen the film. And 78 percent of viewers suspect a cover-up, compared to 61 percent of non-viewers. But this doesn't necessarily mean that seeing the movie creates suspicion; it could be instead that suspicious people have been drawn to the film.

ABCNEWS.com : Poll: Lingering Suspicion Over JFK Assassination


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am most definitely not changing the subject.  This is a subject I have been trying to get you to answer for quite a while now.  All you have said is "he's not in the way".  We can see quite clearly that he is over against his wife and therefore could not have had a bullet fired between them.  This makes all the claims about guns, reflections and fake hands irrelevant if the shot couldn't be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most definitely are changing the subject. The issue is Greer's guilt based on tons of evidence that was left ignored for 4.5 decades. We can see quite clearly that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder and his real left arm crosses in both other films. That proves he was the shooter and you as a denialist cannot deal with those facts so you change the subject to non-issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah it was funny watching him change the subject everytime he knew he was losing the debate.:lol thats what piad trolls do just like their handlers pay them.
Click to expand...


I stand by Gary Mack being the only real paid disinfo agent. The others are independent contractors.


----------



## Liability

The limo driver, Greer, was simultaneously on the Grassy knoll.

Yes.

That MUST be it.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just go in circles, always ignoring facts. That's been happening for 47 years, only now has the real truth  emerged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why at this point,I think its time to move on and ignore these trolls.they resort to lies,ignore facts,ignore witness testimonys,dont address points you bring up,and evade it by changeing the subject.they ignored and did not address at LEAST 3 of my points when I challenged them to,they just ran off with their tail between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are.
> might as well wait to some NEW paid troll comes on.these dumbfucks are a joke, pathetic and a waste of time.Like you said,you just go around in cirlces with them and thats because their handlers pay them to try and derail this thread.
Click to expand...

Here is an example of just how fucking stupid you really are? Are you listening, shit for brains?

*THE UNITED STATES GOVERNMENT WOULD NOT SPEND MONEY TO DERAIL THREADS POSTED BY STUPID FUCKS LIKE YOU AND 7FORESKIN!!!*

Jesus fucking Christ you are one stupid motherfucker.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daws101, what is your take on the whole thing?  Single shooter or multiple shooters?
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
Click to expand...


And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?

Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.


----------



## Obamerican

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
Click to expand...

Not from Rimjob.


----------



## 7forever

bill.zen said:


> Jackie was holding on to him after he was shot and probably moved him backwards. *I don't see him flying backwards "violently"* as you say.


----------



## daws101

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a more intelligent response when retard is best he's got!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
Click to expand...


thanks for showing off what a dumbfuck troll you are when you know you are defeated. I already took you to school on that hundreds of times but like the paid troll you are,you closed your eyes and covered your ears and ignored it all like the shill you are since you knew you could not refute it.

 and your such a dumbfuck,you fail to realise all that is simple as pie to yes,FAKE.you know it,I know it,and again as always,you show off what a dumbfuck tard you are ignoring that witnesses said the warren commission FABRICATEDand ALTERED  their testimonys to suit their needs which itself is a crime.yep no government coverup there. 

and you STILL keep running away from the testimony of the two girls who said the warren commission fabricated their time frame as well going down the stairs since oswald would have had to pass them.yeah the warren commission members like future president ford are all honest, sincere, people and so is the FBI and dallas police, and all those witnesses like those two ladys and the ones who insist they saw a shooter behind the picket fence are ALL  lying. the government is here to serve us just  like you want us to think. great one troll. guess that pic of that policemen thats been shown in research  books removing a bullet from the grassy knoll and was not arrested for removing evidence is a fake photo then right? you need to get that comedy club of yours going.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a more intelligent response when retard is best he's got!
Click to expand...


I took him to school on this hundreds of times disinfo agent,but like the paid  shill troll you are,just like him,you covered your ears and closed your eyes since it did not fit your version of events as we both know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is laughable....retard,troll, schill, heard it all before none of it is true ,but then guys like you have a hard time with reality anyway.
Click to expand...


yes YOUR ignorance troll is laughable and you love showing off what a retard paid troll and shill you REALLY are,no need to broadcast that,its so obvious. bullshit troll,you agents are the ones that cant deal with reality as we both know.
 you need to get together with your fellow trolls on this thread  and form a comedy club.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a more intelligent response when retard is best he's got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took him to school on this hundreds of times disinfo agent,but like the paid  shill troll you are,just like him,you covered your ears and closed your eyes since it did not fit your version of events as we both know.
Click to expand...


Please reference thread, where I was "taken to school".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good, solid, credible or ACTUAL evidence of Oswald shooting jfk.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> No wonder you are so easily mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep yep and yep.Liar ability should be embarrassed to even  come here and show off what a dumbfuck he is by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob:  The ONLY individuals in the entire universe who take you and your rancid, irrational, illogical and thoroughly dishonest claims seriously are other hapless, helpless, hopeless fuckwits like yourself and the idiot you are busy trying to blow, 7forNever.
> 
> Every time you give a "thanks" to the asshole 7forNever, it's a confirmation to all intelligent rational people that 7fornever is a drooling imbecile and a rancid scumbag bitch liar, like you.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


 predictable as always Liar ability.I took you off ignore "which I have had you on for the last couple of  years"  to give you the chance to address that post I made but like the predictable troll you are,you ran off with your tail between your legs and didnt even bother to address it.you trolls are so predicatable its a joke. another great lie from you LIAR ability.and you know as well as i do,many people here have called you that as well.I did not originate it.OTHERS did since you have to break down to lying everytime you are defeated like the paid shill you are. keep doing  what your handlers tell you to do,lie and avoid certain points since they know you cant refute it. back to ignore.i gave you your chance,but just as I knew you would,you ran ways with your tail between your legs.you shill trolls are so predicatable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a more intelligent response when retard is best he's got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took him to school on this hundreds of times disinfo agent,but like the paid  shill troll you are,just like him,you covered your ears and closed your eyes since it did not fit your version of events as we both know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please reference thread, where I was "taken to school".
Click to expand...


nice dodge troll.


----------



## 7forever

Mr Squirrel said:
			
		

> annie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the" Fact- End of "remark  I am sorry if it was so "Fact End of" ,why did they spend time and money on the Warren commission ? Because it was not a "Fact End of" case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, some people still do not accept the 'verdict' of the Warren Commission report but either way, The shots were fired from the SBD and this 'fact' is supported in every reputable investigation into the shooting. Only the CT crew favour 'alternative' locations/assassins and with very little credible evidence to support these claims.
Click to expand...


*Not surprisingly, Americans have always rejected the completely absurd official story*. Very few people still accept the Warren Commission report but either way, Oswald did not fire either of the two frontal shots jfk suffered.  *Only the lone nutters still live in a fantasy world*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took him to school on this hundreds of times disinfo agent,but like the paid  shill troll you are,just like him,you covered your ears and closed your eyes since it did not fit your version of events as we both know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please reference thread, where I was "taken to school".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice dodge troll.
Click to expand...


What did I dodge?  You did not pose a question to me.  You stated that you took me "to school".  Then I asked you to "show your work".  
So.................can you show where you addressed all the evidence that I just posted?


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep yep and yep.Liar ability should be embarrassed to even  come here and show off what a dumbfuck he is by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob:  The ONLY individuals in the entire universe who take you and your rancid, irrational, illogical and thoroughly dishonest claims seriously are other hapless, helpless, hopeless fuckwits like yourself and the idiot you are busy trying to blow, 7forNever.
> 
> Every time you give a "thanks" to the asshole 7forNever, it's a confirmation to all intelligent rational people that 7fornever is a drooling imbecile and a rancid scumbag bitch liar, like you.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> predictable as always Liar ability.I took you off ignore "which I have had you on for the last couple of  years"  to give you the chance to address that post I made but like the predictable troll you are,you ran off with your tail between your legs and didnt even bother to address it.you trolls are so predicatable its a joke. another great lie from you LIAR ability.and you know as well as i do,many people here have called you that as well.I did not originate it.OTHERS did since you have to break down to lying everytime you are defeated like the paid shill you are. keep doing  what your handlers tell you to do,lie and avoid certain points since they know you cant refute it. back to ignore.i gave you your chance,but just as I knew you would,you ran ways with your tail between your legs.you shill trolls are so predicatable.
Click to expand...


Hey bitch.  You have my permission to put me back on ignore.  If you offered ANYthing to me for my response, I'd probably not know it since I tend to merely skim the few posts of yours I even bother to look at.

You are one of the miserably rotten scumbag motherfuckers who defiles the memory of those lost on 9/11 and who try to exploit their families.  You do so on the basis of the most insane and unsupportable conjecture.

And you embrace utter crap like this silly thread.

Is it possible that the head shot to President Kennedy came from in front and to his right?  Yes.  Possible.

Is it possible that the driver did it?  Nope.  Impossible.  Doesn't even pass the giggle test, you insufferable moron.

Now hurry back to 7forNever.  You are on the clock and he wants another blowjob and rimjob from you, bitch.  You are worse than most tolls.  You have no morality whatsoever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lowlife retard without a morsel of common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats what I was saying before,the trolls always ignore how the secret service violated all standard protocals,destroyed and removed evidence,committed a crime aginst the laws of texas removing the body from the hospital for an autopsy,the dallas police removed evidence and NONE of them went to jail.not to mention as I mentioned before,witnesses testified the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys such as the two ladys who said they were going down the stairs in the time frame they said oswald went down the stairs but they somehow missed him and they ignored and harressed people such as jean Hill who insisted she saw a shooter behind the picket fence..yep no government coverup.
> 
> i think I will take the trolls off ignore just for a minute to watch the monkeys sling shit in defeat like the trolls they are. just for a minute.dont know how YOU can tolerate watching them make up  lies  to support the governments version.
Click to expand...


Just like I predicted.Like clockwork,the trolls ran away with their tails between their legs when challenged to refute this post.Never fails. they do this EVERYTIME.they ignore it because they know its the truth and they cant refute it.case closed that we have nothing but paid trolls here seven. they are so predictable,they run off EVERYTIME I make this post. they run away because they know they cant get around the FACT that the commission altered their testimonys which itself is a crime and that the commission altered the testimony of the two girls who said they were going down the stairs in the same timeframe oswald allegedly fired the rifle.I knew they would not address it,cause they so much know they will make themselves look like the dumbfuck morons they are if they even try cause they know they cant counter or refute it,they are so predicatable.:lol[/QUOTE]

Well I know too much from experience that LIAR ability AND CANDYFAG-AKA OBAMAMERICA wont even bother to address this since they are  such  retards and run off when defeated. so I will give IRRATIONALIST one last chance to address this post that i have made at LEAST 3 times but they like all trolls ignored it since they knew they were defeated.last chance trolls.and dont come back with a pathetic reply which acknowledges defeat saying-that proves nothing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reference thread, where I was "taken to school".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice dodge troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I dodge?  You did not pose a question to me.  You stated that you took me "to school".  Then I asked you to "show your work".
> So.................can you show where you addressed all the evidence that I just posted?
Click to expand...


which I did many times many pages back and showed the work but like the troll you are,you ignored it and made up lies as we both know.still waiting for you to addresss the last post I made before this one which you ran away from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob:  The ONLY individuals in the entire universe who take you and your rancid, irrational, illogical and thoroughly dishonest claims seriously are other hapless, helpless, hopeless fuckwits like yourself and the idiot you are busy trying to blow, 7forNever.
> 
> Every time you give a "thanks" to the asshole 7forNever, it's a confirmation to all intelligent rational people that 7fornever is a drooling imbecile and a rancid scumbag bitch liar, like you.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> predictable as always Liar ability.I took you off ignore "which I have had you on for the last couple of  years"  to give you the chance to address that post I made but like the predictable troll you are,you ran off with your tail between your legs and didnt even bother to address it.you trolls are so predicatable its a joke. another great lie from you LIAR ability.and you know as well as i do,many people here have called you that as well.I did not originate it.OTHERS did since you have to break down to lying everytime you are defeated like the paid shill you are. keep doing  what your handlers tell you to do,lie and avoid certain points since they know you cant refute it. back to ignore.i gave you your chance,but just as I knew you would,you ran ways with your tail between your legs.you shill trolls are so predicatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bitch.  You have my permission to put me back on ignore.  If you offered ANYthing to me for my response, I'd probably not know it since I tend to merely skim the few posts of yours I even bother to look at.
> 
> You are one of the miserably rotten scumbag motherfuckers who defiles the memory of those lost on 9/11 and who try to exploit their families.  You do so on the basis of the most insane and unsupportable conjecture.
> 
> And you embrace utter crap like this silly thread.
> 
> Is it possible that the head shot to President Kennedy came from in front and to his right?  Yes.  Possible.
> 
> Is it possible that the driver did it?  Nope.  Impossible.  Doesn't even pass the giggle test, you insufferable moron.
> 
> Now hurry back to 7forNever.  You are on the clock and he wants another blowjob and rimjob from you, bitch.  You are worse than most tolls.  You have no morality whatsoever.
Click to expand...


YOU embrace the crap of the warren commission and YOU are a disgrace not only  the  9/11 victem familys, but to the human race as well  for being the paid troll you are selling your soul down the drain for money.

YOU are the scumbag motherfucker agent doing that.impossible for Greer to shoot Kennedy? thanks for the laugh fuckface. you have been shown he did it many times,you ignored it. thank god for ignore.that last post I made had NOTHING to do with Greer,it just proved it was an inside job,you ran away from it troll.nice dodge.lol.yeah thank god for ignore,show off what a moron you are talking to yourself again.you trolls are good at that. shows how desperate you are for attention.

time to meet ignore again,which again thank god it exists. you are good for laughs around here LAIR ability but it gets tiresome feeding a troll who is only here to start a pissing contest with posters.meet ignore button again.maybe two years from now I will come back to talk to you again. oh and I loved how you ignored the FACT that I was not the one who came up with the clever name of LIAR ability for you,that i got it from OTHER posters who see through your bullshit and LIES and how you troll here all the time.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> predictable as always Liar ability.I took you off ignore "which I have had you on for the last couple of  years"  to give you the chance to address that post I made but like the predictable troll you are,you ran off with your tail between your legs and didnt even bother to address it.you trolls are so predicatable its a joke. another great lie from you LIAR ability.and you know as well as i do,many people here have called you that as well.I did not originate it.OTHERS did since you have to break down to lying everytime you are defeated like the paid shill you are. keep doing  what your handlers tell you to do,lie and avoid certain points since they know you cant refute it. back to ignore.i gave you your chance,but just as I knew you would,you ran ways with your tail between your legs.you shill trolls are so predicatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bitch.  You have my permission to put me back on ignore.  If you offered ANYthing to me for my response, I'd probably not know it since I tend to merely skim the few posts of yours I even bother to look at.
> 
> You are one of the miserably rotten scumbag motherfuckers who defiles the memory of those lost on 9/11 and who try to exploit their families.  You do so on the basis of the most insane and unsupportable conjecture.
> 
> And you embrace utter crap like this silly thread.
> 
> Is it possible that the head shot to President Kennedy came from in front and to his right?  Yes.  Possible.
> 
> Is it possible that the driver did it?  Nope.  Impossible.  Doesn't even pass the giggle test, you insufferable moron.
> 
> Now hurry back to 7forNever.  You are on the clock and he wants another blowjob and rimjob from you, bitch.  You are worse than most tolls.  You have no morality whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU embrace the crap of the warren commission and YOU are disgrace not only to the familys of 9/11 but to the human race for being the paid troll you are selling your soul down the drain for money.
> 
> YOU are the scumbag motherfucker agent doing that.impossible for Greer to shoot Kennedy? thanks for the laugh fuckface. you have been shown he did it many times,you ignored it. thank god for ignore.that last post I made had NOTHING to do with Greer,it just proved it was an isnide job,you ran away from it troll.yeah thank god for ignore,show off what a moron you are talking to yourself again.you trolls are good at that. shows how desperate you are for attention.
> 
> time to meet ignore again,which again thank god it exists. you are good for laughs around here LAIR ability but it gets tiresome feeding a troll who is only here to start a pissing contest with posters.meet ignore button again.maybe two years from now I will come back to talk to you again. oh and I loved how you ignored the FACT that I was not the one who came up with the clever name of LIAR ability for you,that i got it from OTHER posters who see through your bullshit and LIES and how you troll here all the time.
Click to expand...


You remain an asshole.  You have no basis for your latest idiot claim that I "embrace" the Warren Commission Report.  

In fact, you imbecile, if you had the ability to comprehend simple sentences you'd have noted that I agree that it IS possible that Oswald was not the lone shooter.  

See?  You ARE just a drooling moron scumbag lying sack of shit.

In any event, the fact that a drooling imbecile like you rejects the actual evidence doesn't put even so much as a ding in that evidence.  You are just a fucking piece of shit troll.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice dodge troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I dodge?  You did not pose a question to me.  You stated that you took me "to school".  Then I asked you to "show your work".
> So.................can you show where you addressed all the evidence that I just posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which I did many times many pages back and showed the work but like the troll you are,you ignored it and made up lies as we both know.still waiting for you to addresss the last post I made before this one which you ran away from.
Click to expand...


Ran away from what?
If you want to discuss that post, lets do it.  Lets take it one thing at a time.
What secret service protocols were violated on that day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thanks for showing off what a dumbfuck troll who doesnt listen liar ability and that you love to talk to yourself. I gave you your chance,you ran away. you love talking to yourself.I know you are,thats what you trolls love to do.talk to someone who has you on ignore.I know you been doing that with me the past couple years.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> thanks for showing off what a dumbfuck troll who doesnt listen liar ability and that you love to talk to yourself.



What?  You're mubling dickweed.

Take 7forNever's little dick outta yer mouth, idiot.  Take your tongue outta his asshole.

This is not time for your disgusting perversions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I dodge?  You did not pose a question to me.  You stated that you took me "to school".  Then I asked you to "show your work".
> So.................can you show where you addressed all the evidence that I just posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I did many times many pages back and showed the work but like the troll you are,you ignored it and made up lies as we both know.still waiting for you to addresss the last post I made before this one which you ran away from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ran away from what?
> If you want to discuss that post, lets do it.  Lets take it one thing at a time.
> What secret service protocols were violated on that day?
Click to expand...


Man you are ignorant as shit.The secret service has LONG STANDING protocals that have been in place since mckinley got shot that they violated that day. they NEVER allow people in open windows in buildings,they ALWAYS have agents scan the route and  make sure people dont roll their windows up with men on rooftops to be there IMMEDIATELY when someone tries to and they are there IMMEDIIATELY to stop a person from opening an umbrella and they NEVER go down a side street like that and slowing the car down,ALL violations and they destroyed the evidence of the limo just like the policeman did at that crime scene did. if you are going to keep playing this game of ignorance then the buck stops right here. last chance,address that post of mine where I mentioned that that policemen committing a crime removing evidence and stop trolling or the buck stops right here.dont think you can do that though since all you have done since your first post on this thread is troll and resort to lies when defeated.last chance to stop trolling and lying or this is it.final chance.

oh and if that was just mere incompetence,many of them would have been fired and gone to jail for destroying and removing evidence.time to stop being a troll and acknowledge defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and its a known fact that it was a government operation.your trolling ways cant get around those facts or what fletcher prouty talked about in his book.He was the real life person that donald sutherlands character was based on in the film.He wrote a book talking about his character sutherland portrayed in the movie and says that everything that sutherland talked about in that movie is all true and factual and he explained that he thought it was very strange that he, a top level person in the military was sent to iceland that weekend, for a job any number of low lever people could have done and it occured to him later on the reason why was because he should have been in dallas that day in charge of security and if he had been there,there never would have been people in open windows in buildings,never would have allowed a person to open an umbrella,never would have violated ss regulations slowing the car down to 11 miles an hour and hate to break the news to you,but he knew when the assassination occured it was a coverup because the information in the newspapers in new zealand with oswalds autobiograpy and everything had already been put out in newspapers nationwide less than an hour after the assassination BEFORE he had even been charged with the assassination.To have THAT kind of information out all within an hour back then in the 60's about Oswald? bullshit,give me a break,only a retard would believe that propaganda.

Prouty knew from the black ops operations they ran like that,that it was a coverup.oh and they violated protection protocals calling the 112th military intelligence office to stand down,that their protection was not needed.all under the  strong loud objections of the commander in chief  telling them that would be a dangerous mistake,yet NOBODY got reprimanded or taken to jail for their incompetence or removing evidence,yep no coverup.want to keep making yourself look like a retard saying there was no coverup? hahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> which I did many times many pages back and showed the work but like the troll you are,you ignored it and made up lies as we both know.still waiting for you to addresss the last post I made before this one which you ran away from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran away from what?
> If you want to discuss that post, lets do it.  Lets take it one thing at a time.
> What secret service protocols were violated on that day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you are ignorant as shit.The secret service has LONG STANDING protocals that have been in place since mckinley got shot that they violated that day. they NEVER allow people in open windows in buildings,they ALWAYS have agents scan the route and  make sure people dont roll their windows up with men on rooftops to be there IMMEDIATELY when someone tries to and they are there IMMEDIIATELY to stop a person from opening an umbrella and they NEVER go down a side street like that and slowing the car down,ALL violations and they destroyed the evidence of the limo just like the policeman did at that crime scene did. if you are going to keep playing this game of ignorance then the buck stops right here. last chance,address that post of mine where I mentioned that that policemen committing a crime removing evidence and stop trolling or the buck stops right here.dont think you can do that though since all you have done since your first post on this thread is troll and resort to lies when defeated.last chance to stop trolling and lying or this is it.final chance.
> 
> oh and if that was just mere incompetence,many of them would have been fired and gone to jail for destroying and removing evidence.time to stop being a troll and acknowledge defeat.
Click to expand...


They NEVER allow people to be in windows huh?  I think you need to check your "facts".  Because what you are claiming they do "IMMEDIATELY" is just not true.  It would be impossible to perform the feats that you are proposing.


----------



## Liability

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran away from what?
> If you want to discuss that post, lets do it.  Lets take it one thing at a time.
> What secret service protocols were violated on that day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are ignorant as shit.The secret service has LONG STANDING protocals that have been in place since mckinley got shot that they violated that day. they NEVER allow people in open windows in buildings,they ALWAYS have agents scan the route and  make sure people dont roll their windows up with men on rooftops to be there IMMEDIATELY when someone tries to and they are there IMMEDIIATELY to stop a person from opening an umbrella and they NEVER go down a side street like that and slowing the car down,ALL violations and they destroyed the evidence of the limo just like the policeman did at that crime scene did. if you are going to keep playing this game of ignorance then the buck stops right here. last chance,address that post of mine where I mentioned that that policemen committing a crime removing evidence and stop trolling or the buck stops right here.dont think you can do that though since all you have done since your first post on this thread is troll and resort to lies when defeated.last chance to stop trolling and lying or this is it.final chance.
> 
> oh and if that was just mere incompetence,many of them would have been fired and gone to jail for destroying and removing evidence.time to stop being a troll and acknowledge defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They NEVER allow people to be in windows huh?  I think you need to check your "facts".  Because what you are claiming they do "IMMEDIATELY" is just not true.  It would be impossible to perform the feats that you are proposing.
Click to expand...


9/11 Rimjob never lets facts get in his way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran away from what?
> If you want to discuss that post, lets do it.  Lets take it one thing at a time.
> What secret service protocols were violated on that day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are ignorant as shit.The secret service has LONG STANDING protocals that have been in place since mckinley got shot that they violated that day. they NEVER allow people in open windows in buildings,they ALWAYS have agents scan the route and  make sure people dont roll their windows up with men on rooftops to be there IMMEDIATELY when someone tries to and they are there IMMEDIIATELY to stop a person from opening an umbrella and they NEVER go down a side street like that and slowing the car down,ALL violations and they destroyed the evidence of the limo just like the policeman did at that crime scene did. if you are going to keep playing this game of ignorance then the buck stops right here. last chance,address that post of mine where I mentioned that that policemen committing a crime removing evidence and stop trolling or the buck stops right here.dont think you can do that though since all you have done since your first post on this thread is troll and resort to lies when defeated.last chance to stop trolling and lying or this is it.final chance.
> 
> oh and if that was just mere incompetence,many of them would have been fired and gone to jail for destroying and removing evidence.time to stop being a troll and acknowledge defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They NEVER allow people to be in windows huh?  I think you need to check your "facts".  Because what you are claiming they do "IMMEDIATELY" is just not true.  It would be impossible to perform the feats that you are proposing.
Click to expand...


of course they started relaxing their protocols when kennedy was president troll.they had a few failed attempts before dallas. there is suppose to be an agent on the running boards of HIS limo like there is with that  follow up agent on the following car.there should be agents on both sides of him on his running boards in HIS limo like they are in that MIDDLE photograph. 

oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years  that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards  cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST? as usual,you fail miserably. like it would really be impossible to make sure open windows were not allowed by the 112th militray intelligence,dallas police and ss agents before he got there.lol.and like they are really going to let someone open an umbrella on the street prouty swears an agent would be on top of.fail as usual. want to keep showing off what a retard you are troll? I have told you, you can brainwash others,but your tactics dont work on me troll.

you didnt even tackle the other points,nice dodge.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are ignorant as shit.The secret service has LONG STANDING protocals that have been in place since mckinley got shot that they violated that day. they NEVER allow people in open windows in buildings,they ALWAYS have agents scan the route and  make sure people dont roll their windows up with men on rooftops to be there IMMEDIATELY when someone tries to and they are there IMMEDIIATELY to stop a person from opening an umbrella and they NEVER go down a side street like that and slowing the car down,ALL violations and they destroyed the evidence of the limo just like the policeman did at that crime scene did. if you are going to keep playing this game of ignorance then the buck stops right here. last chance,address that post of mine where I mentioned that that policemen committing a crime removing evidence and stop trolling or the buck stops right here.dont think you can do that though since all you have done since your first post on this thread is troll and resort to lies when defeated.last chance to stop trolling and lying or this is it.final chance.
> 
> oh and if that was just mere incompetence,many of them would have been fired and gone to jail for destroying and removing evidence.time to stop being a troll and acknowledge defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They NEVER allow people to be in windows huh?  I think you need to check your "facts".  Because what you are claiming they do "IMMEDIATELY" is just not true.  It would be impossible to perform the feats that you are proposing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course they started relaxing their protocols when kennedy was president troll.they had a few failed attempts before dallas. there is suppose to be an agent on the running boards of HIS limo like there is with that  follow up agent on the following car.there should be agents on both sides of him on his running boards in HIS limo like they are in that MIDDLE photograph.
> 
> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years  that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards  cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST? as usual,you fail miserably. like it would really be impossible to make sure open windows were not allowed by the 112th militray intelligence,dallas police and ss agents before he got there.lol.and like they are really going to let someone open an umbrella on the street prouty swears an agent would be on top of.fail as usual. want to keep showing off what a retard you are troll? I have told you, you can brainwash others,but your tactics dont work on me troll.
> 
> you didnt even tackle the other points,nice dodge.
Click to expand...




> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST?




Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.

YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service.



> What About People Who Actually Know about Motorcades?
> After leaving the position of Press Secretary for President Eisenhower, James Haggerty went to work for a division of ABC. So it was no surprise when he turned up on ABC's coverage of the assassination. About 2:18 CST on the afternoon of the assassination, the subject of presidental protection came up. Haggerty said:
> 
> I have seen many motorcades. . . . A rifle shot . . . from a window of a building is pretty hard to guard against.
> 
> About twenty minutes later, after interruptions for breaking news, he continues:
> 
> In a large city it is impossible to guard every single window. In the years that I served with General Eisenhower, the only time I ever saw all windows guarded in the line of march was in Tehran, when President Eisenhower went to visit the Shah of Iran . . . . That was the only time I saw that.



As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They NEVER allow people to be in windows huh?  I think you need to check your "facts".  Because what you are claiming they do "IMMEDIATELY" is just not true.  It would be impossible to perform the feats that you are proposing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course they started relaxing their protocols when kennedy was president troll.they had a few failed attempts before dallas. there is suppose to be an agent on the running boards of HIS limo like there is with that  follow up agent on the following car.there should be agents on both sides of him on his running boards in HIS limo like they are in that MIDDLE photograph.
> 
> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years  that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards  cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST? as usual,you fail miserably. like it would really be impossible to make sure open windows were not allowed by the 112th militray intelligence,dallas police and ss agents before he got there.lol.and like they are really going to let someone open an umbrella on the street prouty swears an agent would be on top of.fail as usual. want to keep showing off what a retard you are troll? I have told you, you can brainwash others,but your tactics dont work on me troll.
> 
> you didnt even tackle the other points,nice dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.
> thats STILL dodging the fact that they did not get fired for their incompetence.
> 
> YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
> The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service.
> 
> He was a top level intelligence officer who knew all this stuff troll. read the book and stop trolling.He also said that had he been there like he wanted to,none of that stuff would have happened with the security which is why he was sent to new zealand.the only thing you proved is that people were out in the open when KENNEDY was president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What About People Who Actually Know about Motorcades?
> After leaving the position of Press Secretary for President Eisenhower, James Haggerty went to work for a division of ABC. So it was no surprise when he turned up on ABC's coverage of the assassination. About 2:18 CST on the afternoon of the assassination, the subject of presidental protection came up. Haggerty said:
> 
> I have seen many motorcades. . . . A rifle shot . . . from a window of a building is pretty hard to guard against.
> 
> About twenty minutes later, after interruptions for breaking news, he continues:
> 
> In a large city it is impossible to guard every single window. In the years that I served with General Eisenhower, the only time I ever saw all windows guarded in the line of march was in Tehran, when President Eisenhower went to visit the Shah of Iran . . . . That was the only time I saw that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah talking on the CIA controlled  news is REALLY going to tell the truth. nice one.
> 
> As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.
Click to expand...


seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your ass handed to you on a platter,this will be fun. oh and like someone from the CIA controlled news is REALLY going to tell the truth. hate to break your heart agent,but walter cronkite was  a plant for the CIA.the CIA has plants in the mainstream media and i could show that to you but you of course will ignore it just like you ignore how greer shot Kennedy. Oh and Prouty was the liason between the pentagon and the president.He knew very much about secret service protection troll.if you stopped trolling and read books you would know that.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course they started relaxing their protocols when kennedy was president troll.they had a few failed attempts before dallas. there is suppose to be an agent on the running boards of HIS limo like there is with that  follow up agent on the following car.there should be agents on both sides of him on his running boards in HIS limo like they are in that MIDDLE photograph.
> 
> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years  that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards  cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST? as usual,you fail miserably. like it would really be impossible to make sure open windows were not allowed by the 112th militray intelligence,dallas police and ss agents before he got there.lol.and like they are really going to let someone open an umbrella on the street prouty swears an agent would be on top of.fail as usual. want to keep showing off what a retard you are troll? I have told you, you can brainwash others,but your tactics dont work on me troll.
> 
> you didnt even tackle the other points,nice dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.
> thats STILL dodging the fact that they did not get fired for their incompetence.
> 
> YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
> The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service. He was a top level intelligence officer who knew all this stuff troll. read the book and stop trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What About People Who Actually Know about Motorcades?
> After leaving the position of Press Secretary for President Eisenhower, James Haggerty went to work for a division of ABC. So it was no surprise when he turned up on ABC's coverage of the assassination. About 2:18 CST on the afternoon of the assassination, the subject of presidental protection came up. Haggerty said:
> 
> I have seen many motorcades. . . . A rifle shot . . . from a window of a building is pretty hard to guard against.
> 
> About twenty minutes later, after interruptions for breaking news, he continues:
> 
> In a large city it is impossible to guard every single window. In the years that I served with General Eisenhower, the only time I ever saw all windows guarded in the line of march was in Tehran, when President Eisenhower went to visit the Shah of Iran . . . . That was the only time I saw that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah talking on the CIA controlled  news is REALLY going to tell the truth. nice one.
> 
> As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your as handed on a platter,this will be fun.
Click to expand...


Nobody has "evaded" anything in that department since it is beyond stupid to contend that the driver (with both hands on the steering wheel) fired a gun he didn't have at the President WHILE driving the open-air limo before a gathered crowd.

The imbecility of the "position" you and your fellow goober, 7forNever, take is amazing to behold.  But humorous.  AT your expense, as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey liar ability,having fun kissing the ass of your fellow troll?


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> hey liar ability,having fun kissing the ass of your fellow troll?



Stop mumbling, bitch.

Take your tongue outta the asshole of that other troll lying fuckwit, 7forNever, and try to speak coherently.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you show off what a dumbfuck tard you are  as always liar abilty and how you love talking to yourself.your too predicatable so i know you are talking to yourself addressing my post. someone must have a boring and sad life to do that.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course they started relaxing their protocols when kennedy was president troll.they had a few failed attempts before dallas. there is suppose to be an agent on the running boards of HIS limo like there is with that  follow up agent on the following car.there should be agents on both sides of him on his running boards in HIS limo like they are in that MIDDLE photograph.
> 
> oh and its a proven lie what has been said over the years  that Kennedy would tell the agents not to be on his running boards  cause he wanted crowds to see him.a few of his aides have said over the years he let the ss agents do what they felt neccessary, so you can forget those lies.thats your BEST? as usual,you fail miserably. like it would really be impossible to make sure open windows were not allowed by the 112th militray intelligence,dallas police and ss agents before he got there.lol.and like they are really going to let someone open an umbrella on the street prouty swears an agent would be on top of.fail as usual. want to keep showing off what a retard you are troll? I have told you, you can brainwash others,but your tactics dont work on me troll.
> 
> you didnt even tackle the other points,nice dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.
> thats STILL dodging the fact that they did not get fired for their incompetence.
> 
> YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
> The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service. He was a top level intelligence officer who knew all this stuff troll. read the book and stop trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What About People Who Actually Know about Motorcades?
> After leaving the position of Press Secretary for President Eisenhower, James Haggerty went to work for a division of ABC. So it was no surprise when he turned up on ABC's coverage of the assassination. About 2:18 CST on the afternoon of the assassination, the subject of presidental protection came up. Haggerty said:
> 
> I have seen many motorcades. . . . A rifle shot . . . from a window of a building is pretty hard to guard against.
> 
> About twenty minutes later, after interruptions for breaking news, he continues:
> 
> In a large city it is impossible to guard every single window. In the years that I served with General Eisenhower, the only time I ever saw all windows guarded in the line of march was in Tehran, when President Eisenhower went to visit the Shah of Iran . . . . That was the only time I saw that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah talking on the CIA controlled  news is REALLY going to tell the truth. nice one.
> 
> As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your ass handed to you on a platter,this will be fun. oh and like someone from the CIA controlled news is REALLY going to tell the truth.
Click to expand...


Could you please pick ONE train of thought...........and follow it through!?
Are we discussing the s.s. protocols, your strawman about what JFK did or don't tell is security to do (which SOMEHOW leads to their incompetence?) or now the "driver shot him" theory?  For Gods sake pick one!!

YOU claim that I am dodging?  You make a claim, I show the evidence that refutes it and you counter back with multiple unrelated claims.

We WERE talking about the protocols........I addressed the open windows.  What do you want to cover next?


----------



## Liability

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.
> thats STILL dodging the fact that they did not get fired for their incompetence.
> 
> YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
> The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service. He was a top level intelligence officer who knew all this stuff troll. read the book and stop trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah talking on the CIA controlled  news is REALLY going to tell the truth. nice one.
> 
> As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your ass handed to you on a platter,this will be fun. oh and like someone from the CIA controlled news is REALLY going to tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please pick ONE train of thought...........and follow it through!?
> Are we discussing the s.s. protocols, your strawman about what JFK did or don't tell is security to do (which SOMEHOW leads to their incompetence?) or now the "driver shot him" theory?  For Gods sake pick one!!
> 
> YOU claim that I am dodging?  You make a claim, I show the evidence that refutes it and you counter back with multiple unrelated claims.
> 
> We WERE talking about the protocols........I addressed the open windows.  What do you want to cover next?
Click to expand...


9/11 Rimjob is in WAY the fuck over his head -- and he dimly realizes as much.  Therefore, he is engaging in a style of "debate" designed to obscure.  

He is throwing off as much smoke to provide himself with cover and confusion as he can.

Your determination to keep him focused -- sharp like a laser beam -- will soon reduce him to a whimpering mass.  Wait and see.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> you show off what a dumbfuck tard you are  as always liar abilty and how you love talking to yourself.your too predicatable so i know you are talking to yourself addressing my post. someone must have a boring and sad life to do that.



You keep replying to me, bitch, and then idiotically claim that I am talking to myself?

LOL.

You fool nobody.

Now, stop rimming 7forNever and try to man up for once in your miserably useless life.

Let me help focus your tiny little mind.  Windows.  Rationalist just skewered you with photographic proof that you were wrong and that you clearly don't know what you are talking about (again).

Care to attempt to refute his refutation of your baseless "point?"  Or would you finally just like to admit that you have been wrong?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you arguing a point that "I" didn't make.  I didn't say anything about what JFK did or didn't tell his secret service men to do.
> thats STILL dodging the fact that they did not get fired for their incompetence.
> 
> YOU claimed that the secret service *NEVER* allowed open windows.  I proved that wrong with a couple minutes of searching.
> The fact that you are getting your secret service "facts" from Fletcher Prouty, an Airforce Officer.............not secret service. He was a top level intelligence officer who knew all this stuff troll. read the book and stop trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah talking on the CIA controlled  news is REALLY going to tell the truth. nice one.
> 
> As for the other points, I told you.........we are going to take them one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your ass handed to you on a platter,this will be fun. oh and like someone from the CIA controlled news is REALLY going to tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please pick ONE train of thought...........and follow it through!?
> Are we discussing the s.s. protocols, your strawman about what JFK did or don't tell is security to do (which SOMEHOW leads to their incompetence?) or now the "driver shot him" theory?  For Gods sake pick one!!
> 
> YOU claim that I am dodging?  You make a claim, I show the evidence that refutes it and you counter back with multiple unrelated claims.
> 
> We WERE talking about the protocols........I addressed the open windows.  What do you want to cover next?
Click to expand...


show an open window when EISENHOWER was president before we go any further.of course you'll find plenty when kennedy was in office since they had plans to kill him a long time ago.oh and im still waiting for you to stop being a coward running away everytime  i post how those two ladys said the warren commission ALTERED their timeframes of going down the steps  when they said oswald went down the stairs the same time they did.other witnesses said they altered their testimonys as well,a crime itself they should have gone to jail for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Liar ability I love how you keep showing off what a retard you are talking to yourself.keep it up troll.thats hysterical. I know you are addressing me,your too predictable.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how you keep evaiding how greer shot kennedy and getting your ass handed to you on a platter,this will be fun. oh and like someone from the CIA controlled news is REALLY going to tell the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please pick ONE train of thought...........and follow it through!?
> Are we discussing the s.s. protocols, your strawman about what JFK did or don't tell is security to do (which SOMEHOW leads to their incompetence?) or now the "driver shot him" theory?  For Gods sake pick one!!
> 
> YOU claim that I am dodging?  You make a claim, I show the evidence that refutes it and you counter back with multiple unrelated claims.
> 
> We WERE talking about the protocols........I addressed the open windows.  What do you want to cover next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show an open window when EISENHOWER was president before we go any further.of course you'll find plenty when kennedy was in office since they had plans to kill him a long time ago.oh and im still waiting for you to stop being a coward running away everytime  i post how those two ladys said the warren commission ALTERED their timeframes of going down the steps  when they said oswald went down the stairs the same time they did.other witnesses said they altered their testimonys as well,a crime itself they should have gone to jail for.
Click to expand...


Goalpost has moved.

Goalpost has moved.

"Oh yeah?"  Wait for it.   The dishonest pussy, 9/11 Rimjob, will NEXT demand:

 "Show me a picture where Lincoln's parade routes had open windows.  Just ONE photograph!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the troll continues talking to himself.i love it.someone is desperate for attention. too predicatable.  will wait till your fellow troll comes back for the next post.Im giving you too much attention as it is that you seek.


----------



## Liability

The Secret Service protects President Dwight D. Eisenhower (1953-1961) and his motorcade. Photo Courtesy of the National Archives.   --  The United States Secret Service

Hm.  Some of those windows look kind of -- what's the word? -- oh yeah -- "open."


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> and the troll continues talking to himself.i love it.someone is desperate for attention. too predicatable.  will wait till your fellow troll comes back for the next post.Im giving you too much attention as it is that you seek.



You know, 9/11 Rimjob, if you'd stop replying to me, you'd stop losing any hint of credibility when you lie and claim that I'm talking to myself.

I am addressing your dishonest claims and you have been responding.

Oh, and take note:  EVERYONE else sees as much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh one more thing IRRATIONALIST,since we are talking about Prouty,he said that he thought it was very strange before the assassination  that he was shipped off to new zealand for a job that anybody that had a much lower level paying position than him could easily have done  the week before the assassination.He then realised later on after the assassination why,that he wanted to be in dallas that day to have a major say in security protocals and if he had been there,he would have made sure none of those violations occured that day.you would know that if you read his book which obviously you havent since as we both know,your only here to troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep and honest investigation here.future president ford,fired CIA director allen dulles,j edgar hoover and the others  all were honest people we could trust and all these witnesses were lying.the trolls have penetrated.


Yup CJ...the Warren Commission has no credibility whatsoever, with the
closest witnesses either not called, or those who had their testimony
changed,or were ignored, and those who were browbeat into recanting, or
going along with shyster lawyer tricks to imply or say what they didn't
mean, and moving post mortem wounds head, and back 4 inches on each...
how could any sane person defend the report?...Laz


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> oh one more thing IRRATIONALIST,since we are talking about Prouty,he said that he thought it was very strange before the assassination  that he was shipped off to new zealand for a job that anybody that had a much lower level paying position than him could easily have done  the week before the assassination.He then realised later on after the assassination why,that he wanted to be in dallas that day to have a major say in security protocals and if he had been there,he would have made sure none of those violations occured that day.you would know that if you read his book which obviously you havent since as we both know,your only here to troll.



Of course he finds it weird..........he is a conspiracy theorist.  It doesn't really matter if he "wanted" to be in Dallas on that day.  He wasn't part of the security team that was assembled.
And why we are on this subject, the 112th Military Intelligence WAS used in Dallas on 11/22/63.  As was testified to The House Select Committee on Assassinations by Colonel Robert E. Jones in 1978.

So again, Prouty's claims are found to be baseless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh one more thing IRRATIONALIST,since we are talking about Prouty,he said that he thought it was very strange before the assassination  that he was shipped off to new zealand for a job that anybody that had a much lower level paying position than him could easily have done  the week before the assassination.He then realised later on after the assassination why,that he wanted to be in dallas that day to have a major say in security protocals and if he had been there,he would have made sure none of those violations occured that day.you would know that if you read his book which obviously you havent since as we both know,your only here to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he finds it weird..........he is a conspiracy theorist.  It doesn't really matter if he "wanted" to be in Dallas on that day.  He wasn't part of the security team that was assembled.
> And why we are on this subject, the 112th Military Intelligence WAS used in Dallas on 11/22/63.  As was testified to The House Select Committee on Assassinations by Colonel Robert E. Jones in 1978.
> 
> So again, Prouty's claims are found to be baseless.
Click to expand...


He wondered about it BEFORE he was sent off to new zealand why HE was sent instead of someone else and again he was a top level intel person who had a lot of say in the security of dallas that day had he been there  as he talks about in his book, was instrumental in presidential protection.He talks about it in his book,if you stopped trolling and did research you would know that to be true.

the HSCA was also a joke of an investigation.they ignored and did not pursue leads that pointed towards government involvement.one of the members of that invesitagation was a senator who wrote a book about it and talked all about it in his book what a joke of an investiagion it was.He talks in his book how he was so disgusted with the investigation and how they had no interest in the truth,that he resigned from the commission.He talks in his book how towards the end of the investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation?  and because the HSCA did not pursue that lead,he resigned in disgust.

also E Howard Hunt  who was a CIA operative,even was recorded by his son saying he was in dallas that day and they pulled it off and shot kennedy on his deathbead confession.It was all over national radio.Hunt denied he was in dallas that day for years but on his deathbed,he confessed he was there .It was a known fact Kennedy was trying to get rid of the CIA and they hated him and Hoover hated him.you keep dodging as  well how witnesses said the commission altered their testimonys which itself is a crime they should have gone to jail for,the members of the commission.seeing how the HSCA was a joke of an investigation as the warren commission was,Robert Jones probably was paid off and knew he would die mysteriously like so many others did who gave versions that did not fit the warren commission if he told the truth.

you keep evading facts how the warren commission committed a crime and how the dallas police dept and ss agents destroyed and removed evidence and did not get reprimanded for their alleged incompetence or go to jail for destroying evidence just like you blatantly keep ignoring the facts and evidence that Greer shot kennnedy and keep making up lies to suite your needs that oswald fired the rifle when you have not shown a shread of proof of any of that being true.since all you want to do is troll, Im done playing your game.for the hundreth time,you can brainwash someone else with your pathetic posts that oswald did it with PLANTED palm prints and planted evidence and all that, and fool retards like yourself,it wont work on me though. Im done feeding you troll.have fun with your fellow agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you simply admitted you believed something that is not true then you could start fresh. You won't do that because this is for you, not a search for truth but spinning the eternal wheels of debunked bullshit that finally stopped with my work. *You are as sick *as everyone who wrote books about Oswald and Hollywood who knowingly promoted those lies. *You ignore everything that disagrees with your silly theories *and that's how you justify not believing that *Greer shot jfk *by ignoring evidence that debunks the rear shot and the clear evidence of Greer's shot. *You are a proven joke and you know it*.
Click to expand...


yep thats liar ability and these trolls for ya.along with that,they think future president ford,fired CIA director allen dulles,the FBI and dallas police were all honest people who had our best intererests in mind and that all these witnesses who saw a gunman fire a rifle  behind the picket fence and said the warren commission altered their testimonys are all lying. typical trolls. NONE of them are worth my time anymore,they just keep posting one lie after another and evade important facts like witness testimonys and how the warren commission committed treason along with the media.someone who was objective,open minded and not a troll, would see what a bunch of trolls these guys are.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot conspiracy goober, 7forNever.
> 
> No shot fired by Greer.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> 7forNever is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
Click to expand...


amen to that. thats LIAR ability and the other trolls on here for ya.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered 7forNever's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> Let's go to the Z film to find out!
> 
> It was the driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who murdered liarability's one lonely brain cell?
> 
> No one because she has none.
> 
> It was NOT Oswald and america has known that for decades.
Click to expand...


whats REALLY hysterical about these trolls is that even PBS when they did a special on the kennedy assassination a couple years ago in their pathetic attempts to assure the public that oswald killed kennedy,they said  a statement at the end in their propaganda piece-despite all this and that,80% of americans believe there was a conspiracy to kill him.even that propaganda piece admitted that the majority of americans no longer believe oswald killed kennedy.these trolls know that they dont believe it,cause if you do,you have to say the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years,no longer applies anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The driver killing Kennedy is irrefutable and will never be challenged, just ignored by WC idiots and theorists like Groden and Marrs*. The masses will decide this and laugh at obvious it is. A handgun was used in the killing and that fact is indisputable, plus three films prove Greer's arm movements caused the headshot.
> 
> It's impossible to shoot someone from the back that was shot from the front. *The whole Oswald lie is retarded which no ever believed after seeing Zapruder*.
> 
> *When a person gets shot from the rear they go forward like this guy. Jfk was killed by the driver with no evidence to the contrary*.



like clockwork seven,the trolls ran away with their tails between their legs when you showed this pic just like I said they would.trolls are so predicatable. yeah I spoke to a veteran vietnam  sharpshooter at a dallas conference once and he echoed what you showed in the film and proved that he wasnt making it up.He said he knew the warren commission was b.s as well because he shot many people in the back of the head while a sniper there and he could never recall seeing any have their head go backwards after shooting them in the back of the head.He said it wasnt something he liked talking about either.these trolls obviously slept through junior high science classes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most definitely are changing the subject. The issue is Greer's guilt based on tons of evidence that was left ignored for 4.5 decades. We can see quite clearly that Greer passes the gun in Zapruder and his real left arm crosses in both other films. That proves he was the shooter and you as a denialist cannot deal with those facts so you change the subject to non-issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was funny watching him change the subject everytime he knew he was losing the debate.:lol thats what piad trolls do just like their handlers pay them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by Gary Mack being the only real paid disinfo agent. The others are independent contractors.
Click to expand...


You Know,after thinking about it seven,I think your right.These guys are just retarded and dumbfuck trolls on the net with no life seeking attention.that explans why Liar ability addressed my posts when I had him on ignore recently. these trolls are way too retarded to be a paid disinfo agent.yeah just like you said, they are not professional at their lies and clever at them at all like Paid disinfo agent Gary Mack is.Now Mack is clever at his lies,these trolls arent in the same class as that paid troll is.

Their not worth my time anymore.they just waste it for me.I think I have had enough of your thread  for now,liek you said,it just round and round with these shills.waste of time dealing with liars who evade the facts and wont look at the evidence of Greer shooting kennedy and address only PARTS of what you say but avoid the CRUCIAL facts and evidence of witnesses.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was funny watching him change the subject everytime he knew he was losing the debate.:lol thats what piad trolls do just like their handlers pay them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by Gary Mack being the only real paid disinfo agent. The others are independent contractors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Know,after thinking about it seven,I think your right.These guys are just retarded and dumbfuck trolls on the net with no life seeking attention.that explans why Liar ability addressed my posts when I had him on ignore recently. these trolls are way too retarded to be a paid disinfo agent.yeah just like you said, they are not professional at their lies and clever at them at all like Paid disinfo agent Gary Mack is.Now Mack is clever at his lies,these trolls arent in the same class as that paid troll is.
> 
> Their not worth my time anymore.they just waste it for me.I think I have had enough of your thread  for now,liek you said,it just round and round with these shills.waste of time dealing with liars who evade the facts and wont look at the evidence of Greer shooting kennedy and address only PARTS of what you say but avoid the CRUCIAL facts and evidence of witnesses.
Click to expand...


Definitely not paid, just stupid and obsessed with covering an unwanted truth.


----------



## 7forever

rorechof said:


> [FONT=&quot]You know you can't prove your claim that  [/FONT]"Two thirds of all Americans don't believe the shot came from the rear..."
> You also can't prove Greer was holding ANY Weapon
> [FONT=&quot]I think it's the Delusional Person who watches Bobs Zap Vid and swears Greer shot JFK with an Invisible Weapon  ~rore[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#x202a;Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/FONT]



*You know you can't prove your claim that "Two thirds of all Americans  believe the shot came from the rear because they know it came from the front*..."LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL





You also can't disprove Greer passed a gun. *You simply ignore that he had both hands off the wheel and skip to the fake hand bullshit and ignore that his real left hand crossed with the headshot*. 

I think it's the Delusional Person who watches Bobs Vid and swears Greer didn't shoot JFK when *Bob didn't show Greer passing the gun with a clear Weapon...truth*

*Did the driver shoot JFK? YES, OF COURSE AND RORE KNOWS IT*.


----------



## Liability

Just to clarify:

Greer obviosuly didn't shoot the President.

The suggestion is facially stupid.

This is why it comes from dipshits like 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> I agree, Rore.  *I think these both clearly show a shot from the back*.



Show us the exit wound where you say it is. Show us footage of jfk going forward after the rear headshot. You can't show either because neither happened. *It doesn't make any difference what anyone thinks, only what can be proven. Jfk goes violently backward from the frontal shot. The man shot in the back of the head goes forward. You will never quote my post with any challenge*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> Greer obviosuly didn't shoot the President.
> 
> The suggestion is facially stupid.
> 
> This is why it comes from dipshits like 7forNever and 9/11 Rimjob.



Just to clarify:

Greer obviosuly did shoot the President.

You are facially stupid.

Liar with no abilitly is a seething irrational kunt.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> Then, 7forever, you haven't watched the image I posted.  *The image I posted CLEARLY shows Kennedy going forward*.  Deny it all you want.



*I am posting Zapruder and Nix both showing jfk going violently backward from the driver's shot*. Ignore it all you want but *you're a complete failure at truth suppression*.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh one more thing IRRATIONALIST,since we are talking about Prouty,he said that he thought it was very strange before the assassination  that he was shipped off to new zealand for a job that anybody that had a much lower level paying position than him could easily have done  the week before the assassination.He then realised later on after the assassination why,that he wanted to be in dallas that day to have a major say in security protocals and if he had been there,he would have made sure none of those violations occured that day.you would know that if you read his book which obviously you havent since as we both know,your only here to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he finds it weird..........he is a conspiracy theorist.  It doesn't really matter if he "wanted" to be in Dallas on that day.  He wasn't part of the security team that was assembled.
> And why we are on this subject, the 112th Military Intelligence WAS used in Dallas on 11/22/63.  As was testified to The House Select Committee on Assassinations by Colonel Robert E. Jones in 1978.
> 
> So again, Prouty's claims are found to be baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wondered about it BEFORE he was sent off to new zealand why HE was sent instead of someone else and again he was a top level intel person who had a lot of say in the security of dallas that day had he been there  as he talks about in his book, was instrumental in presidential protection.He talks about it in his book,if you stopped trolling and did research you would know that to be true.
> 
> the HSCA was also a joke of an investigation.they ignored and did not pursue leads that pointed towards government involvement.one of the members of that invesitagation was a senator who wrote a book about it and talked all about it in his book what a joke of an investiagion it was.He talks in his book how he was so disgusted with the investigation and how they had no interest in the truth,that he resigned from the commission.He talks in his book how towards the end of the investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation?  and because the HSCA did not pursue that lead,he resigned in disgust.
> 
> also E Howard Hunt  who was a CIA operative,even was recorded by his son saying he was in dallas that day and they pulled it off and shot kennedy on his deathbead confession.It was all over national radio.Hunt denied he was in dallas that day for years but on his deathbed,he confessed he was there .It was a known fact Kennedy was trying to get rid of the CIA and they hated him and Hoover hated him.you keep dodging as  well how witnesses said the commission altered their testimonys which itself is a crime they should have gone to jail for,the members of the commission.seeing how the HSCA was a joke of an investigation as the warren commission was,Robert Jones probably was paid off and knew he would die mysteriously like so many others did who gave versions that did not fit the warren commission if he told the truth.
> 
> you keep evading facts how the warren commission committed a crime and how the dallas police dept and ss agents destroyed and removed evidence and did not get reprimanded for their alleged incompetence or go to jail for destroying evidence just like you blatantly keep ignoring the facts and evidence that Greer shot kennnedy and keep making up lies to suite your needs that oswald fired the rifle when you have not shown a shread of proof of any of that being true.since all you want to do is troll, Im done playing your game.for the hundreth time,you can brainwash someone else with your pathetic posts that oswald did it with PLANTED palm prints and planted evidence and all that, and fool retards like yourself,it wont work on me though. Im done feeding you troll.have fun with your fellow agent trolls.
Click to expand...


The point is, you are taking whatever Prouty says as "fact".  And it is easy to find evidence that he is lying.
The claim that windows can't be open on a motorcade route.  That has been proven false.
The claim that the 112th Military Intelligence unit was told to stand down on 11/22/63.  That has been proven false.
You need to find better sources for your information.  Try someone that's NOT trying to sell books and make a name for themselves.

So, you are calling quits huh?  Don't want to continue to sell your BS?  Probably gets difficult when your claims get proven wrong so easily huh?  I understand.
Well, lets be clear here............you are the one that is tucking and running.  So, you can cut the crap about everybody else doing it.  Now that you have QUIT, don't come back trying to re-start a discussion.  You have proven, when the going gets tough, you FLEE like Oswald on 11/22/63.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> And when will this moment of revelation occur?
> 
> Never
> 
> They cannot see that he fired a shot because he is clearly visible in film and pictures and he never fires one.
> 
> There is no evidence to show to Americans that he fired a weapon.
> 
> So in fact Americans will never believe such tripe



They will see him firing at jfk when they see all three films which prove this obvious fact. You know the average person will believe it because it clearly happens in the altered Zfilm. *The driver fired the fatal shot because he's clearly visible in three films shooting Kennedy*.

*There is clear evidence to show Americans that Greer was jfk's real assassin.

So, in fact Americans will believe their own eyes*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only liar here is, as all can plainly see, the idiot liar with no ability.
> 
> No shot fired by Oswald.
> 
> No gun.
> 
> No wound path.
> 
> Just made up bullshit that americans rejected back in the 60's.
> 
> A liar is not capable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make your post, you have proved that you are indifferent to facts and that you have no shred of honesty.
> 
> Your gif was also outside the bounds of the TOS, you shithead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 7forever's idiocy aside....................
> 
> Liability & Obamerican, what is your opinion of the whole thing.............single or multiple shooters?
Click to expand...


Last post addressed to you dumbfuck troll,dont expect a reply since you only see what you WANT to see.the evidence  is overwhelming that there were mulitiple shooters with witnesses that got harrassed and intimidated for telling the truth saying they saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle,photographs back up these witnesses  as well and you cover your eyes to the nix film that Greer took his left hand off the wheel and left arm went backwards and is holding a silver object. .if you ever got your head out of your ass and read books on it,you would know this to be true troll.also you cover your eyes when shown the nix film that Greers left hand left the wheel and his left arm went backwards and in the zapruder film,they failed to alter where he is holding a silver object which seven has shown you many times that you ignored.pathetic troll you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 when JFK was shot. The entire country came to a stand still that weekend of the funeral. JFK and his brother Bobby had stepped on a lot of toes and both probably had a bulls eye painted on them. I would say that there is a strong possibility that there was more than one shooter but one of them was NOT Greer. 7foreskin is an idiot that only uses his own blog as "evidence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You were retarded at 11 when JFK was shot*. The entire country throughout, have by two thirds rejected the WC. *There is no possibility of even remotely challenging the evidence Greer and it will never happen, least of all by some very stupid people on message boards*. Oswald is not guilty, but innocent of all charges. Both shots jfk suffered for sure in Zapruder came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not only retarded when he was 11,he was retarded when he was born just like all these trolls were.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for showing off what a dumbfuck troll you are when you know you are defeated. I already took you to school on that hundreds of times but like the paid troll you are,you closed your eyes and covered your ears and ignored it all like the shill you are since you knew you could not refute it.
> 
> and your such a dumbfuck,you fail to realise all that is simple as pie to yes,FAKE.you know it,I know it,and again as always,you show off what a dumbfuck tard you are ignoring that witnesses said the warren commission FABRICATEDand ALTERED  their testimonys to suit their needs which itself is a crime.yep no government coverup there.
> 
> and you STILL keep running away from the testimony of the two girls who said the warren commission fabricated their time frame as well going down the stairs since oswald would have had to pass them.yeah the warren commission members like future president ford are all honest, sincere, people and so is the FBI and dallas police, and all those witnesses like those two ladys and the ones who insist they saw a shooter behind the picket fence are ALL  lying. the government is here to serve us just  like you want us to think. great one troll. guess that pic of that policemen thats been shown in research  books removing a bullet from the grassy knoll and was not arrested for removing evidence is a fake photo then right? you need to get that comedy club of yours going.
Click to expand...

 nothing but dogma here...glad I didn't hold my breath.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and its a known fact that it was a government operation.your trolling ways cant get around those facts or what fletcher prouty talked about in his book.He was the real life person that donald sutherlands character was based on in the film.He wrote a book talking about his character sutherland portrayed in the movie and says that everything that sutherland talked about in that movie is all true and factual and he explained that he thought it was very strange that he, a top level person in the military was sent to iceland that weekend, for a job any number of low lever people could have done and it occured to him later on the reason why was because he should have been in dallas that day in charge of security and if he had been there,there never would have been people in open windows in buildings,never would have allowed a person to open an umbrella,never would have violated ss regulations slowing the car down to 11 miles an hour and hate to break the news to you,but he knew when the assassination occured it was a coverup because the information in the newspapers in new zealand with oswalds autobiograpy and everything had already been put out in newspapers nationwide less than an hour after the assassination BEFORE he had even been charged with the assassination.To have THAT kind of information out all within an hour back then in the 60's about Oswald? bullshit,give me a break,only a retard would believe that propaganda.
> 
> Prouty knew from the black ops operations they ran like that,that it was a coverup.oh and they violated protection protocals calling the 112th military intelligence office to stand down,that their protection was not needed.all under the  strong loud objections of the commander in chief  telling them that would be a dangerous mistake,yet NOBODY got reprimanded or taken to jail for their incompetence or removing evidence,yep no coverup.want to keep making yourself look like a retard saying there was no coverup? hahahahahhahahahaha


 "it's a known fact"= no research...and making shit up!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> until recently I was a multiple shooter guy(I had read all the books saw the investigation in 78.
> then I watched a documentary series called "beyond the magic bullet"
> the investigators did experiments no one had ever done before (at least not with the much attention to details) and that changed my mind.
> For instance where Connelly's seat was and what grassy knoll shot would really have done ,if anyone had been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
Click to expand...


Seven since it is IMPOSSIBLE to have an intelligent discussion with these retards doesn't this post of Irriationalist crack you up to no end? I will have to discuss this post with you and talk about what a liar and dumbfuck he makes himself out to be since it is impossible to discuss anything with him without him resorting to lying to fit the governments version.this troll calls the fingerprints on the boxes as evidence.what a total dumbfuck. yes there were a handful or so  of prints of oswalds  on a few of the boxes there but thats hardly proof.Its a known FACT that oswald and OTHER workers as well moved boxes around up there on the 6th floor so of course oswalds fingerprints would be on the boxes. along with several other employees as well which of course the dallas police had no interest in checking for as most americans know.


THEN the troll talks about the palm print on the rifle which as i said before,wasnt even found until TWO DAYS later by the dallas police and FBI. what a joke,they couldnt even find the fingerprints before that.a real honest police force can find those fingerprints of an employee in no time flat and could then as well. that would work for a laurel and hardy movie,not in real life.

the rifle that oswald owned? yeah an easily traceable rifle ordered through the mail.sneaky way to kill the president. He also lied when I pointed out the FACTS it was found to be  a piece of crap with the scope badly misalined and the firing pinned jammed when they tried it and no expert marksmen have been able to duplicate his miraculous feat.Garrisons investigaters tried it and none could get down there and do all the things the commission said oswald did in 90 seconds. He ignored that as well of course.

bullet fragments matching oswald ammunition? yeah the same corrupt dallas police officers who were photographed  shown in many books ILLEGALLY removing bullets from the grassy knoll on the opposite side of zapruder,the grassy area where james tague was standing which forced the warren commission to change their original thesis that 3 bullets struck and killed kennedy to TWO bullets since Tague was wounded by one.those officers did not go to jail either for removing evidence at a crime scene. it CLEARLY shows the officer putting the bullet in his pocket and walking away which is a crime. yeah because the dallas police said they matched,guess they matched.

He then says that ooswald bullets removed from kennedys head and connolllys thigh matched his.yeah because the MEDIA and the DALLAS POLICE say so,that makes it true and all those witnesses were lying.what an idiot fuckhead,I love it.

oswald leaving the premise? the troll also forgets to say he walked out the FRONT entrance where police officers had gathered.this from an assassin who allegedly shot the president. yeah right. He gradually ALLEGEDLY goes downstairs in 90 seconds and buys a coke,is not out of breath after all that,and walks out the front entance where the cops have gathered? what retarded trolls who want to believe the government.

the troll also fails to mention that the long paper bag that oswald carried in was not anywhere near long enough to hide a rifle even after they broke it down and assembled it. not only that but this pathetic troll ALSO ran away everytime despite the hundreds of times I pointed out the two girls that said they told the warren commssion they went down the stairs after the assassination in the timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down the stairs,they said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys since it of course would place oswald having to go past them.did you notice how he dodge that fact EVERYTIME?

Oh and here he is caught LYING as usual like the troll he is, that only newsmen said the first rifle was mauser. this link shows what blatant liar this retarded troll is.

Wowzer! A Mauser? « ASSASSINATION AGNOSTIC

in that third paragraph there it CLEARLY says that deputys roger craig and Eugene Boone  were present when the first rifle was found and said it was a 7.56 mauser.credible policemen that know these things,NOT reporters as the troll Irrationalist claims.this trolls does NOTHING but lie to suit his own version proven right here for the whole world to see.the warren commission had to ignore that evidence and change it to a mauser of course since the CIA had already doctored the photographs with sowald allegedly holding the rifle.


This troll has not shown one shread of evidence that Oswald had anything to do with shooting JFK,Seven YOU on the other hand as they all know,have shown that Greer shot Kennedy plain as daylight,they just choose to close their eyes when you show the nix film of Greers left arm leaving the wheel  and left arm going backwards to shoot kennedy and aslo choose to ignore how they overlooked when altering the zapruder film through your pics you have shown,that Greer is also holding a silver object.they ignore it since it proves the retarded idiots wrong.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and its a known fact that it was a government operation.your trolling ways cant get around those facts or what fletcher prouty talked about in his book.He was the real life person that donald sutherlands character was based on in the film.He wrote a book talking about his character sutherland portrayed in the movie and says that everything that sutherland talked about in that movie is all true and factual and he explained that he thought it was very strange that he, a top level person in the military was sent to iceland that weekend, for a job any number of low lever people could have done and it occured to him later on the reason why was because he should have been in dallas that day in charge of security and if he had been there,there never would have been people in open windows in buildings,never would have allowed a person to open an umbrella,never would have violated ss regulations slowing the car down to 11 miles an hour and hate to break the news to you,but he knew when the assassination occured it was a coverup because the information in the newspapers in new zealand with oswalds autobiograpy and everything had already been put out in newspapers nationwide less than an hour after the assassination BEFORE he had even been charged with the assassination.To have THAT kind of information out all within an hour back then in the 60's about Oswald? bullshit,give me a break,only a retard would believe that propaganda.
> 
> Prouty knew from the black ops operations they ran like that,that it was a coverup.oh and they violated protection protocals calling the 112th military intelligence office to stand down,that their protection was not needed.all under the  strong loud objections of the commander in chief  telling them that would be a dangerous mistake,yet NOBODY got reprimanded or taken to jail for their incompetence or removing evidence,yep no coverup.want to keep making yourself look like a retard saying there was no coverup? hahahahahhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> "it's a known fact"= no research...and making shit up!
Click to expand...


thanks for proving the FACTS scare you troll. yeah you trolls do NO research,just make shit up,many independent investigaters have said  that was true over the years.if you ever read books and did research,you would know it to be as well idiot.you cant refute anything but CLAIM its made up,thanks for showing off that  a NEW retarded troll has penetrated this site.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and its a known fact that it was a government operation.your trolling ways cant get around those facts or what fletcher prouty talked about in his book.He was the real life person that donald sutherlands character was based on in the film.He wrote a book talking about his character sutherland portrayed in the movie and says that everything that sutherland talked about in that movie is all true and factual and he explained that he thought it was very strange that he, a top level person in the military was sent to iceland that weekend, for a job any number of low lever people could have done and it occured to him later on the reason why was because he should have been in dallas that day in charge of security and if he had been there,there never would have been people in open windows in buildings,never would have allowed a person to open an umbrella,never would have violated ss regulations slowing the car down to 11 miles an hour and hate to break the news to you,but he knew when the assassination occured it was a coverup because the information in the newspapers in new zealand with oswalds autobiograpy and everything had already been put out in newspapers nationwide less than an hour after the assassination BEFORE he had even been charged with the assassination.To have THAT kind of information out all within an hour back then in the 60's about Oswald? bullshit,give me a break,only a retard would believe that propaganda.
> 
> Prouty knew from the black ops operations they ran like that,that it was a coverup.oh and they violated protection protocals calling the 112th military intelligence office to stand down,that their protection was not needed.all under the  strong loud objections of the commander in chief  telling them that would be a dangerous mistake,yet NOBODY got reprimanded or taken to jail for their incompetence or removing evidence,yep no coverup.want to keep making yourself look like a retard saying there was no coverup? hahahahahhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> "it's a known fact"= no research...and making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving the FACTS scare you troll. yeah you trolls do NO research,just make shit up,many independent investigaters have said  that was true over the years.if you ever read books and did research,you would know it to be as well idiot.you cant refute anything but CLAIM its made up,thanks for showing off that  a NEW retarded troll has penetrated this site.
Click to expand...

 when you show any actual facts not specious speculation then we might debate it until then it's like watching you masturbate in a public place, sick and funny all at the same time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "it's a known fact"= no research...and making shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for proving the FACTS scare you troll. yeah you trolls do NO research,just make shit up,many independent investigaters have said  that was true over the years.if you ever read books and did research,you would know it to be as well idiot.you cant refute anything but CLAIM its made up,thanks for showing off that  a NEW retarded troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you show any actual facts not specious speculation then we might debate it until then it's like watching you masturbate in a public place, sick and funny all at the same time.
Click to expand...


that post applies to you and your fellow trolls,you ALL run off and only address PARTS of our posts since you know you cant even come close to even refuting most of them like you cant even with the ones that your fellow troll even tried to but had to resort to lies to fit his version of events. as we both know. 

not my fault the truth scares you and you are a retard who closes your eyes since it doesnt go along with your version of events you want to believe.bye troll its been fun watching you show off  what a dumbfuck retard you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and one more thing I forgot to metnion Irrationalist that proves you are a troll and a liar.I just read one of my hundreds of books I have on the JFK assination last night and so what if that 112th commander said in that other joke of an investigation the HSCA that I already proved as well was a joke.Like i said,he was obviously threatened to say that because  the orginal documents show and prove back then that he objected MAJOR BIG TIME to being told by the ss agents that their protection was not needed that day that he offered.THIS coming from a hostile city like dallas who spat on and used a sign to hit adlai stevenson the week before in dallas.seeing how you have lied on just about everything in your posts and have dodged that point about the two girls i mentinoed hundreds of times since it proves oswald did not do it,no reason to believe you didnt lie to make THAT up as well.since as usual,you show the world what a proven liar you are,nobody should believe you on that either.of course these other trolls that are alos afraid of the truth and only see what they want to see liek you do,WILL of course.have fun talking to yourself troll.Im done with you and your trolling ways and lying to suite you own needs.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and one more thing I forgot to metnion Irrationalist that proves you are a troll and a liar.I just read one of my hundreds of books I have on the JFK assination last night and so what if that 112th commander said in that other joke of an investigation the HSCA that I already proved as well was a joke.Like i said,he was obviously threatened to say that because  the orginal documents show and prove back then that he objected MAJOR BIG TIME to being told by the ss agents that their protection was not needed that day that he offered.THIS coming from a hostile city like dallas who spat on and used a sign to hit adlai stevenson the week before in dallas.seeing how you have lied on just about everything in your posts and have dodged that point about the two girls i mentinoed hundreds of times since it proves oswald did not do it,no reason to believe you didnt lie to make THAT up as well.since as usual,you show the world what a proven liar you are,nobody should believe you on that either.of course these other trolls that are alos afraid of the truth and only see what they want to see liek you do,WILL of course.have fun talking to yourself troll.Im done with you and your trolling ways and lying to suite you own needs.



If anybody bothers to even try to read the random collection of letters spewed out by 9/11 Rimjob, it becomes quickly apparent that he is functionally illiterate.  

The dipshit has "hundred of books" on a topic he still cannot properly spell and doesn't yet grasp the common thread.


----------



## Rationalist1016

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "it's a known fact"= no research...and making shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for proving the FACTS scare you troll. yeah you trolls do NO research,just make shit up,many independent investigaters have said  that was true over the years.if you ever read books and did research,you would know it to be as well idiot.you cant refute anything but CLAIM its made up,thanks for showing off that  a NEW retarded troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you show any actual facts not specious speculation then we might debate it until then it's like watching you masturbate in a public place, sick and funny all at the same time.
Click to expand...


Wow, 9/11 inside job is so frustrated that nobody on this thread is buying his crap, he is over on the 9/11 thread, BITCHING about this thread.
Hope he stays on that thread. Maybe now, people on this one can have real conversations about things that may ACTUALLY have happened.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your saying that you think oswald fired that rifle which only a retard would believe, and there was no conspiracy,you have been brainwashed.Not only do you have witnesses who were harrassed by the police for saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence and there are photographs that back it up,you have all dallas doctors saying it was an ENTRANCE wound to the forehead and throat.sounds like another troll has penetrated this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seven since it is IMPOSSIBLE to have an intelligent discussion with these retards doesn't this post of Irriationalist crack you up to no end? I will have to discuss this post with you and talk about what a liar and dumbfuck he makes himself out to be since it is impossible to discuss anything with him without him resorting to lying to fit the governments version.this troll calls the fingerprints on the boxes as evidence.what a total dumbfuck. yes there were a handful or so  of prints of oswalds  on a few of the boxes there but thats hardly proof.Its a known FACT that oswald and OTHER workers as well moved boxes around up there on the 6th floor so of course oswalds fingerprints would be on the boxes. along with several other employees as well which of course the dallas police had no interest in checking for as most americans know.
> 
> 
> THEN the troll talks about the palm print on the rifle which as i said before,wasnt even found until TWO DAYS later by the dallas police and FBI. what a joke,they couldnt even find the fingerprints before that.a real honest police force can find those fingerprints of an employee in no time flat and could then as well. that would work for a laurel and hardy movie,not in real life.
> 
> the rifle that oswald owned? yeah an easily traceable rifle ordered through the mail.sneaky way to kill the president. He also lied when I pointed out the FACTS it was found to be  a piece of crap with the scope badly misalined and the firing pinned jammed when they tried it and no expert marksmen have been able to duplicate his miraculous feat.Garrisons investigaters tried it and none could get down there and do all the things the commission said oswald did in 90 seconds. He ignored that as well of course.
> 
> bullet fragments matching oswald ammunition? yeah the same corrupt dallas police officers who were photographed  shown in many books ILLEGALLY removing bullets from the grassy knoll on the opposite side of zapruder,the grassy area where james tague was standing which forced the warren commission to change their original thesis that 3 bullets struck and killed kennedy to TWO bullets since Tague was wounded by one.those officers did not go to jail either for removing evidence at a crime scene. it CLEARLY shows the officer putting the bullet in his pocket and walking away which is a crime. yeah because the dallas police said they matched,guess they matched.
> 
> He then says that ooswald bullets removed from kennedys head and connolllys thigh matched his.yeah because the MEDIA and the DALLAS POLICE say so,that makes it true and all those witnesses were lying.what an idiot fuckhead,I love it.
> 
> oswald leaving the premise? the troll also forgets to say he walked out the FRONT entrance where police officers had gathered.this from an assassin who allegedly shot the president. yeah right. He gradually ALLEGEDLY goes downstairs in 90 seconds and buys a coke,is not out of breath after all that,and walks out the front entance where the cops have gathered? what retarded trolls who want to believe the government.
> 
> the troll also fails to mention that the long paper bag that oswald carried in was not anywhere near long enough to hide a rifle even after they broke it down and assembled it. not only that but this pathetic troll ALSO ran away everytime despite the hundreds of times I pointed out the two girls that said they told the warren commssion they went down the stairs after the assassination in the timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down the stairs,they said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys since it of course would place oswald having to go past them.did you notice how he dodge that fact EVERYTIME?
> 
> Oh and here he is caught LYING as usual like the troll he is, that only newsmen said the first rifle was mauser. this link shows what blatant liar this retarded troll is.
> 
> Wowzer! A Mauser? « ASSASSINATION AGNOSTIC
> 
> in that third paragraph there it CLEARLY says that deputys roger craig and Eugene Boone  were present when the first rifle was found and said it was a 7.56 mauser.credible policemen that know these things,NOT reporters as the troll Irrationalist claims.this trolls does NOTHING but lie to suit his own version proven right here for the whole world to see.the warren commission had to ignore that evidence and change it to a mauser of course since the CIA had already doctored the photographs with sowald allegedly holding the rifle.
> 
> 
> This troll has not shown one shread of evidence that Oswald had anything to do with shooting JFK,Seven YOU on the other hand as they all know,have shown that Greer shot Kennedy plain as daylight,they just choose to close their eyes when you show the nix film of Greers left arm leaving the wheel  and left arm going backwards to shoot kennedy and aslo choose to ignore how they overlooked when altering the zapruder film through your pics you have shown,that Greer is also holding a silver object.they ignore it since it proves the retarded idiots wrong.lol.
Click to expand...


*Everything about Oswald is totally irrelevant because Greer shot jfk and even if a few are in denial about that, jfk was shot from the front*. The denialists spin their wheels and never deal with reailty.


----------



## 7forever

Legacy of Suspicion
Decades After, Few Accept the Official Explanation for JFK Assassination

Analysis
By Gary Langer

*Nov. 16 Forty years later, suspicions of a conspiracy endure: Seven in 10 Americans think the assassination of John F. Kennedy was the result of a plot, not the act of a lone killer * and a bare majority thinks that plot included a second shooter on Dealey Plaza.  
ABCNEWS has completed a poll in conjunction with a two-hour ABCNEWS special, Peter Jennings Reporting: The Kennedy Assassination  Beyond Conspiracy, airing 9-11 p.m. (EST) Thursday, Nov. 20. The program includes a computer-generated reconstruction of the shooting that confirms that Oswald was the lone gunman. And it finds no persuasive evidence of a conspiracy to kill the president.

Just 32 percent accept the Warren Commission's 1964 finding that Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone when he shot Kennedy as his motorcade passed through downtown Dallas on Nov. 22, 1963. Fifty-one percent think there was a second gunman, and seven percent go so far as to think Oswald wasn't involved at all.

Sixty-eight percent of Americans also think there was "an official cover-up" to hide the truth about the assassination from the public. And about as many, 65 percent, think that "important unanswered questions" remain, four decades after Kennedy's death.

While such suspicions are well-documented  and well-stoked by conspiracy theorists  for many people they're guesses, not convictions. In a new follow-up question, fewer than half of Americans, four in 10, say they're "pretty sure" there was a plot; another three in 10 say it's just a hunch. Similarly, half of those who suspect a second shooter say this, too, is just their hunch. 

Trend

*Suspicion has been long-running; as far back as 1966, a Harris poll found that 46 percent of Americans thought there was a "broader plot" in the assassination*. This jumped to 60 percent in 1967, after New Orleans District Attorney Jim Garrison filed charges alleging a conspiracy (the man he charged, Clay Shaw, was acquitted in 1969).


Kennedy Assasination, 40 Years Later  
Time Suspect a Plot Think it Was One Man 
Sep. 66 46% 34 
Feb. 67 44 35 
Sep. 67 60 24 
Nov. 83 80 13 
Dec. 91 73 11 
Nov. 03 70 22 




*Belief in a broader plot peaked at 80 percent in a 1983 ABCNEWS poll*; it's since eased a bit, to today's 70 percent. Similarly, the number of people who think there was an official cover-up has moved back from its peak, 81 percent in 1993, to 68 percent now. 

The Film

*The director Oliver Stone reinvigorated the debate with the December 1991 release of JFK, his film based on Garrison's investigation. The movie today is widely known  four in 10 Americans say they've seen it, *and nearly as many have heard or read about it. But its impact on public opinion is debatable.

Twenty percent of Americans say the film made them more likely to think there was a conspiracy behind the assassination. But many of them may have held that view even without the film's influence. The overall number who suspect a conspiracy is the same now as it was in a poll leading up to the movie's release, before many people had a chance to see it. And as noted, suspicions of a plot peaked in 1983, long before the film was made.

*The movie in any case has attracted a conspiracy-minded crowd. Suspicion of a plot peaks at 81 percent of those who've seen it, compared to about six in 10 of those who've only heard or read about it*, or don't know about it at all. *Similarly, 63 percent of viewers suspect there was a second gunman*; that declines to 43 percent of those who haven't seen the film. And 78 percent of viewers suspect a cover-up, compared to 61 percent of non-viewers. But this doesn't necessarily mean that seeing the movie creates suspicion; it could be instead that suspicious people have been drawn to the film.

ABCNEWS.com : Poll: Lingering Suspicion Over JFK Assassination


----------



## Liability

Aliens were standing behind the wall on the grassy knoll.

Thus fucking aliens.

Americans (who believe in the words printed in The National Inquirer and certain generally ignorant but committed morons) have long accepted this fact.

So, in sum, the President was shot in the head from behind, and the side and from in front, simultaneously, with dum-dum bullets and with a variety of other ammunition.


----------



## 7forever

kirin-rex said:


> To do that, 7, I would have to show a person shot from behind while in an accelerating vehicle.
> 
> *You see, 7, the head goes forward because of the shot, and then as Greer accelerates, the body (and the head) goes backward*.
> 
> It's basic physics.



*This is why real trolls never try anything besides denials because you walk right into looking stupid. You are the first person to ever claim Greer went backward because Greer stepped on the gas*.LOL If YOUR stupid explanation was true then at least one person besides jfk would have went backward but no one does because your stupid reason is just that, stupid. _After Greer shoots jfk he accelerates and the passenger goes forward to retreive the gun Greer dropped to the floor. He went in the opposite direction that he would have if the acceleration was great enough but it obviously was NOT. YOU ARE DEBUNKED BY VIDEO EVIDENCE AND COMMON SENSE_.


----------



## Warrior102

Liability said:


> Aliens were standing behind the wall on the grassy knoll.
> 
> Thus fucking aliens.
> 
> Americans (who believe in the words printed in The National Inquirer and certain generally ignorant but committed morons) have long accepted this fact.
> 
> So, in sum, the President was shot in the head from behind, and the side and from in front, simultaneously, with dum-dum bullets and with a variety of other ammunition.



You forgot to blame Bush


----------



## 7forever

_The Zapruder, Nix, and Muchmore films have always proven Jfk's real assassin was the driver, William Greer_

*The silly goon who shot jfk is on the right, the passenger in the middle*. 





*The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the nix and muchmore films needed to be examined closer and compared to Zapruder *and that someone turned out to be me.
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video

*The Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. The fakery in Zapruder and Greer's arm crossing in both other films are in perfect sync with the headshot*. 





I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but didn't bother with the nix film*.

*Greer passes the gun in Z and his left hand goes missing because the film pans upward. There is no evidence in Zapruder that his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. _At least a few researchers have outright lied about Greer's hands not leaving the wheel when it's crystal clear in the frames_.





*Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. _The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake_.





*The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.

_Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot_. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.




CASE CLOSED


----------



## Liability

Warrior102 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aliens were standing behind the wall on the grassy knoll.
> 
> Thus fucking aliens.
> 
> Americans (who believe in the words printed in The National Inquirer and certain generally ignorant but committed morons) have long accepted this fact.
> 
> So, in sum, the President was shot in the head from behind, and the side and from in front, simultaneously, with dum-dum bullets and with a variety of other ammunition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to blame Bush
Click to expand...


The kooks have already laid SOME of the blame at the feet of the Elder President Bush.

W is therefore complicit by --

uhm --

association.

Yes.  That's it.

HE must have been one of the aliens!


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> * * * *
> CASE CLOSED


*


Endless and mindless reiteration of 7forNever's stupidity snipped.

But he got one thing right.

Except to morons like him and the scumbag 9/11 Rimjob, this case IS closed.  Oswald was at least one of the shooters and Greer *clearly* had no hand in the murder.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> _The Zapruder, Nix, and Muchmore films have always proven Jfk's real assassin was the driver, William Greer_
> 
> *The silly goon who shot jfk is on the right, the passenger in the middle*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the nix and muchmore films needed to be examined closer and compared to Zapruder *and that someone turned out to be me.
> Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> *The Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. The fakery in Zapruder and Greer's arm crossing in both other films are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but didn't bother with the nix film*.
> 
> *Greer passes the gun in Z and his left hand goes missing because the film pans upward. There is no evidence in Zapruder that his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. _At least a few researchers have outright lied about Greer's hands not leaving the wheel when it's crystal clear in the frames_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. _The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.
> 
> _Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot_. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NUT CASE*


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing I forgot to metnion Irrationalist that proves you are a troll and a liar.I just read one of my hundreds of books I have on the JFK assination last night and so what if that 112th commander said in that other joke of an investigation the HSCA that I already proved as well was a joke.Like i said,he was obviously threatened to say that because  the orginal documents show and prove back then that he objected MAJOR BIG TIME to being told by the ss agents that their protection was not needed that day that he offered.THIS coming from a hostile city like dallas who spat on and used a sign to hit adlai stevenson the week before in dallas.seeing how you have lied on just about everything in your posts and have dodged that point about the two girls i mentinoed hundreds of times since it proves oswald did not do it,no reason to believe you didnt lie to make THAT up as well.since as usual,you show the world what a proven liar you are,nobody should believe you on that either.of course these other trolls that are alos afraid of the truth and only see what they want to see liek you do,WILL of course.have fun talking to yourself troll.Im done with you and your trolling ways and lying to suite you own needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody bothers to even try to read the random collection of letters spewed out by 9/11 Rimjob, it becomes quickly apparent that he is functionally illiterate.
> 
> The dipshit has "hundred of books" on a topic he still cannot properly spell and doesn't yet grasp the common thread.
Click to expand...

 noticed that is it just me or is most of rim job's "evidence" taken fro the film JFK?
give him some credit he does spell retard and troll, motherfucker well.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> CASE CLOSED
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Endless and mindless reiteration of Liar with no ability stupidity snipped.
> 
> Except to morons like me and any other idiot denailist, this case IS closed. *Oswald is innocent and was not involved.* *Greer clearly fired the fatal shot*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and one more thing I forgot to metnion Irrationalist that proves you are a troll and a liar.I just read one of my hundreds of books I have on the JFK assination last night and so what if that 112th commander said in that other joke of an investigation the HSCA that I already proved as well was a joke.Like i said,he was obviously threatened to say that because  the orginal documents show and prove back then that he objected MAJOR BIG TIME to being told by the ss agents that their protection was not needed that day that he offered.THIS coming from a hostile city like dallas who spat on and used a sign to hit adlai stevenson the week before in dallas.seeing how you have lied on just about everything in your posts and have dodged that point about the two girls i mentinoed hundreds of times since it proves oswald did not do it,no reason to believe you didnt lie to make THAT up as well.since as usual,you show the world what a proven liar you are,nobody should believe you on that either.of course these other trolls that are alos afraid of the truth and only see what they want to see liek you do,WILL of course.have fun talking to yourself troll.Im done with you and your trolling ways and lying to suite you own needs.



Don't suppose you are ever going to post any of these "lies" that I've told?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is YOUR evidence that refutes the know evidence against Oswald?  The finger prints on the boxes that were setup in the snipers nest?  The palm print on the gun stalk?  The rifle found on that floor belonging to Oswald?  Oswalds wife admitting to taking the pictures of him holding the gun in the backyard?  The ballistics on the bullet matching that rifle?  The bullet fragments matching Oswalds ammunition?  (in fact ALL bullet fragments matched his ammunition and no other)  Oswald leaving the premises, going home, changing clothes, and arming himself with a handgun?  Oswald coming home on a Thursday night, as opposed to Friday.............which had never happened before?  The next day, seen carrying a long paper bag into work that morning?
> 
> Please don't say..........."it's all fake".  There has to be a more intelligent answer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven since it is IMPOSSIBLE to have an intelligent discussion with these retards doesn't this post of Irriationalist crack you up to no end? I will have to discuss this post with you and talk about what a liar and dumbfuck he makes himself out to be since it is impossible to discuss anything with him without him resorting to lying to fit the governments version.this troll calls the fingerprints on the boxes as evidence.what a total dumbfuck. yes there were a handful or so  of prints of oswalds  on a few of the boxes there but thats hardly proof.Its a known FACT that oswald and OTHER workers as well moved boxes around up there on the 6th floor so of course oswalds fingerprints would be on the boxes. along with several other employees as well which of course the dallas police had no interest in checking for as most americans know.
> 
> 
> THEN the troll talks about the palm print on the rifle which as i said before,wasnt even found until TWO DAYS later by the dallas police and FBI. what a joke,they couldnt even find the fingerprints before that.a real honest police force can find those fingerprints of an employee in no time flat and could then as well. that would work for a laurel and hardy movie,not in real life.
> 
> the rifle that oswald owned? yeah an easily traceable rifle ordered through the mail.sneaky way to kill the president. He also lied when I pointed out the FACTS it was found to be  a piece of crap with the scope badly misalined and the firing pinned jammed when they tried it and no expert marksmen have been able to duplicate his miraculous feat.Garrisons investigaters tried it and none could get down there and do all the things the commission said oswald did in 90 seconds. He ignored that as well of course.
> 
> bullet fragments matching oswald ammunition? yeah the same corrupt dallas police officers who were photographed  shown in many books ILLEGALLY removing bullets from the grassy knoll on the opposite side of zapruder,the grassy area where james tague was standing which forced the warren commission to change their original thesis that 3 bullets struck and killed kennedy to TWO bullets since Tague was wounded by one.those officers did not go to jail either for removing evidence at a crime scene. it CLEARLY shows the officer putting the bullet in his pocket and walking away which is a crime. yeah because the dallas police said they matched,guess they matched.
> 
> He then says that ooswald bullets removed from kennedys head and connolllys thigh matched his.yeah because the MEDIA and the DALLAS POLICE say so,that makes it true and all those witnesses were lying.what an idiot fuckhead,I love it.
> 
> oswald leaving the premise? the troll also forgets to say he walked out the FRONT entrance where police officers had gathered.this from an assassin who allegedly shot the president. yeah right. He gradually ALLEGEDLY goes downstairs in 90 seconds and buys a coke,is not out of breath after all that,and walks out the front entance where the cops have gathered? what retarded trolls who want to believe the government.
> 
> the troll also fails to mention that the long paper bag that oswald carried in was not anywhere near long enough to hide a rifle even after they broke it down and assembled it. not only that but this pathetic troll ALSO ran away everytime despite the hundreds of times I pointed out the two girls that said they told the warren commssion they went down the stairs after the assassination in the timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down the stairs,they said the warren commission ALTERED their testimonys since it of course would place oswald having to go past them.did you notice how he dodge that fact EVERYTIME?
> 
> Oh and here he is caught LYING as usual like the troll he is, that only newsmen said the first rifle was mauser. this link shows what blatant liar this retarded troll is.
> 
> Wowzer! A Mauser? « ASSASSINATION AGNOSTIC
> 
> in that third paragraph there it CLEARLY says that deputys roger craig and Eugene Boone  were present when the first rifle was found and said it was a 7.56 mauser.credible policemen that know these things,NOT reporters as the troll Irrationalist claims.this trolls does NOTHING but lie to suit his own version proven right here for the whole world to see.the warren commission had to ignore that evidence and change it to a mauser of course since the CIA had already doctored the photographs with sowald allegedly holding the rifle.
> 
> 
> This troll has not shown one shread of evidence that Oswald had anything to do with shooting JFK,Seven YOU on the other hand as they all know,have shown that Greer shot Kennedy plain as daylight,they just choose to close their eyes when you show the nix film of Greers left arm leaving the wheel  and left arm going backwards to shoot kennedy and aslo choose to ignore how they overlooked when altering the zapruder film through your pics you have shown,that Greer is also holding a silver object.they ignore it since it proves the retarded idiots wrong.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Everything about Oswald is totally irrelevant because Greer shot jfk and even if a few are in denial about that, jfk was shot from the front*. The denialists spin their wheels and never deal with reailty.
Click to expand...


Yep like i said before,the trolls like to make things up and tell lies like only NEWSMEN said the first rifle that was found,was a mauser,when I showed in fact two credible police officers saying they were present and it was a mauser.Like I said,they had to get rid of the mauser and change it to a carcano because the doctored photos "which many independent photographers have said the photos of oswald in the backyard holding the carcano rifle ground are fake." the doctored fake photos they came up with, had oswald holding a carcano rifle, so they had to get rid of the mauser so it fit their version of lies.and of course,they never addressed the two girls despite the hundreds of times I mentioned it of them insisting the warren commission altered there testimonys of going down the stairs after the shots rang out because if they did not alter their testimonys,it would show that oswald had to pass them in that timeframe.

How convient they always ignored it since it proves they lie. and other witnesses told garrsions investigaters as well they altered THEIR  testimonys which  the commission members should have gone to jail for as wel as  the ss agents and the dallas police for destroying and removing evidence at a crime scene.they ignored those facts despite the hundreds of times i mentioned it so they have proven they are trolls who only see what they WANT to see.their logic kills me that the dallas police,future president ford,the FBI,and the media ALL were honest people who had our best interests at heart and the witnesses who said they saw a riflemen behind the picket fence were all lying. the are the most amusing trolls ever you can ever find.


yeah as most americans know,the throat shot came from the picket fence,we have witnesses saying they saw the riflemen there ,we got pictures taken that verify it,and like i said,they of course close their eyes when they look at the nix film showing Greers left hand leaving the wheel and his left arm pointing towards the back of the limo where the zapruder film also shows him holding a silver object.we have witnessses who also said they saw gunmen from the OTHER side of the knoll firing,they and the two riflemen behind the picket fence,were there for the diversion of keeping everyones attention away from greer shooting Kennedy,so as usaul,they fail miserably in their pathetic desperate attempts to place oswald being guilty and fail miserably in their attempts in their hundreds of posts  that Greer did not shoot Jfk as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> _The Zapruder, Nix, and Muchmore films have always proven Jfk's real assassin was the driver, William Greer_
> 
> *The silly goon who shot jfk is on the right, the passenger in the middle*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the nix and muchmore films needed to be examined closer and compared to Zapruder *and that someone turned out to be me.
> Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video
> 
> *The Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in unison with the headshot. The fakery in Zapruder and Greer's arm crossing in both other films are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but didn't bother with the nix film*.
> 
> *Greer passes the gun in Z and his left hand goes missing because the film pans upward. There is no evidence in Zapruder that his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. _At least a few researchers have outright lied about Greer's hands not leaving the wheel when it's crystal clear in the frames_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. _The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.
> 
> _Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot_. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED



amen to that. and retard LIAR ability -which he STILL  refuses to acknowledge so many people here find this kid to be a joke in his posts and that I got it from others and was not the one to make that up, him and his fellow trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the retarded monkeys they are afraid of the truth only seeing what they WANT to see.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amen to that. and retard LIAR ability -which he STILL  refuses to acknowledge so many people here find this kid to be a joke in his posts and that I got it from others and was not the one to make that up, him and his fellow trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the retarded monkeys they are afraid of the truth only seeing what they WANT to see.
Click to expand...


Rimjob, Rimjob, Rimjob.

EVERYbody (except idiots like 7forNever) find you and your irrational diatribes to be a joke.

You are the troll, by the way.  

And you really *are* a degenerate.

Get back to the other thread where you casually piss all over the families of the 9/11 victims pretending you speak in their behalf, cum-guzzler.  You have no morality at all.

But the CASE is closed.  And you got it wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey hey,retarded dumbfuck the attentioon seeker LIAR ability who loves to show off what a retard he is talking to himself is back.I love it. HE OF COURSE WILL REPLY TO THIS POST TALKING TO HIMSELF SINCE HE SEEKS ATTENTION AND HAS SUCH A PITIFUL LIFE. WONT REPLY BACK TO HIM AFTER THIS,THATS FEEDING THE TROLL AND I HAVE ALREADY GIVIN HIM TOO MUCH ATTENTION HE SEEKS ALREADY.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> hey hey,retarded dumbfuck the attentioon seeker LIAR ability who loves to show off what a retard he is talking to himself is back.I love it. HE OF COURSE WILL REPLY TO THIS POST TALKING TO HIMSELF SINCE HE SEEKS ATTENTION AND HAS SUCH A PITIFUL LIFE. WONT REPLY BACK TO HIM AFTER THIS,THATS FEEDING THE TROLL AND I HAVE ALREADY GIVIN HIM TOO MUCH ATTENTION HE SEEKS ALREADY.



I'm still replying to you, shit-breath.  And you are still replying to me.

You are one incoherent dipshit.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No altering quotes.  ~elvis..
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I just mindlessly and baselessly repeat myself, and since I am clearly unable to address the refutable proof, I dismiss myself as the dishonest pussy that I truly am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...


Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit.

Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.


----------



## Warrior102

You're asking him to think. 
That's going to be tough.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> no altering quotes. ~elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, you dumb kunt.


----------



## 7forever

Warrior102 said:


> You're asking him to think.
> That's going to be tough.



You've contributed zero to this thread because you're fucking moron with nothing but a few little pellets dropped.


----------



## 7forever

Warrior102 said:


> *You're asking him to think*.
> That's going to be tough.



*Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.




*FRAMES 312-313*




*Watch the fake reflection extend in perfect sync with fake red mist/blotch. The fake reflections simply mimic what Greer's true movements did when shooting jfk*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I just mindlessly and baselessly repeat myself, and since I am clearly unable to address the refutable proof, I dismiss myself as the dishonest pussy that I truly am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
Click to expand...






*YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*


----------



## Liability

Warrior102 said:


> You're asking him to think.
> That's going to be tough.



Apparently, given the mutant's idiotic response, it must be impossible!


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * * * *
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> * * * *
Click to expand...


You, idiot, agreed to the TOS. 

You, you asshole, violated the very terms to which YOU had agreed.

And when your "mistake" was brought to your attention, YOU choose to stand by your violation.  This makes your "mistake," instead, clearly an intentional act.

It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.  

You have no honor and no integrity.


----------



## 7forever

The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*.

*In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*. Note the double image of fake flap on right temple.








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I]&#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*.
> 
> *In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*. Note the double image of fake flap on right temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Rationalist1016

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, idiot, agreed to the TOS.
> 
> You, you asshole, violated the very terms to which YOU had agreed.
> 
> And when your "mistake" was brought to your attention, YOU choose to stand by your violation.  This makes your "mistake," instead, clearly an intentional act.
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> You have no honor and no integrity.
Click to expand...


You are truly wasting your breathe trying to tell him ANYTHING.  I wasted way too many posts trying to have a coherent conversation with him and/or his other half (you know who I am talking about).  I can't understand why either of them come to a DISCUSSION forum, when they won't actually have a discussion.  A discussion entails a back and forward of ideas and opinions.  And in many cases, disagreement.  But as soon as it is obvious that you don't agree with them, YOU are branded a troll.  Which is a "powerful stupid" mindset to have on a discussion forum.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> You have no honor and no integrity.
Click to expand...


It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination. 

*You have no honor and no integrity. JFK WAS SHOT FROM THE FRONT*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> You have no honor and no integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> *You have no honor and no integrity. JFK WAS SHOT FROM THE FRONT*.
Click to expand...


Inasmuch as I have conceded that there may have been more than one shooter, your argument is misguided.  He may have been shot from in front, _*also*_.  But absolutely not by the driver.  That is just a rancid lie told by you since you are hostile to truth and have zero integrity.

But forensic analysis conclusively establishes that he was certainly shot from behind at a minimum.

And you are still intentionally violating the TOS.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> You have no honor and no integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inasmuch as I have conceded that there may have been more than one shooter, your argument is misguided.  He may have been shot from in front, _*also*_.  But absolutely not by the driver.  That is just a rancid lie told by you since you are hostile to truth and have zero integrity.
> 
> But forensic analysis conclusively establishes that he was certainly shot from behind at a minimum.
Click to expand...


Inasmuch as you conceding that there may have been more than one shooter, your argument is misguided. *He was shot from the front and absolutely by the driver*. That is just an obvious truth proven by video evidence. *You are hostile to truth and have zero integrity*.

*But video evidence conclusively establishes that he was certainly shot from the front. YOU ARE A BAD JOKE*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> *There is plenty of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement*.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.



_You can post all the bullshit you wish. The Oswald SHOT has been proven impossible_. 

Have you or anyone else on the RETARDS side conducted such experiments?....NO! You know why??....because you are afraid of being proved wrong and further being exposed as a greater idiot. *Kennedy was shot from the front which was proven over 36 years ago*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately you are wrong.
*No reasoning of any kind points to Oswald as a shooter*.

*In fact no one thinking in a reasonable manner believes such tripe*.

*There is no evidence that Oswald or anyone besides Greer shot Kennedy*. You have wasted  posts without providing any evidence or challenge whatsoever.

*You continuously have to claim ( again without any evidence ) that the film is authentic but it was obviously altered to hide Greer shooting*.

This is necessary because the film clearly shows Greer did fire a weapon.

*Unfortunately for your dumb ass it was retouched and altered and it proves you wrong*.

I also have Greer's lengthy testimony that proves he lied.

*Your lack of proof is your only evidence which is typical of juvenile naive and brainwashed government idiots*.

*Any reasonable person knows you are full of BS and A FUCKING MORON*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the glint of sunlight off the passenger's hair is clearly very fake, always was and not remotely surprising. Sunlight does not recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.  It is neither fortunate nor unfortunate.  It merely "is."  Your empty and totally baseless denial doesn't amount to a hill of warm spit.

The FACTS remain the facts and the facts include the evidence of Oswald's palmprint on the weapon recovered from the book depository; the ballstics' confirmation that it was the Carcano used to fire some of the recovered rounds in the Kennedy limo from his stretcher at Parkland; and the computer / forensic analysis that shows conclusively that the shot was fired from that window in the book depository; and Oswald's own historical background including his employment AT the depository and the fact that only HE of all employees there left moments after the assassination.  

There is actually no doubt at all in the real world that Oswald was a part of that assassination.

What there Is room for doubt about to this day (the Warren Commission report notwithstanding) is whether he acted "alone" or whether there were other assassins.  



7forever said:


> *No reasoning of any kind points to Oswald as a shooter*.



False, for all the foregoing reasons.  Ignoring evidence doesn't make it "go away," child.



7forever said:


> *In fact no one thinking in a reasonable manner believes such tripe*.



Wrong.  All  reasonable people consider ALL of the evidence, unlike you, and thus are perfectly willing to acknowledge minimally that Oswald was clearly involved.



7forever said:


> *There is no evidence that Oswald or anyone besides Greer shot Kennedy*. You have wasted  posts without providing any evidence or challenge whatsoever.



False.  As you knew when you posted that lie, I have shown the evidence and some of the analysis.  Unlike you, I don't need to resort to creative fiction.



7forever said:


> *You continuously have to claim ( again without any evidence ) that the film is authentic but it was obviously altered to hide Greer shooting*.



There is no credible evidence that the film was altered.  And if it had been, YOU would be able to show SOMETHING at least marginally persuasive for your silly position.  You haven't because you can't and you can't because there is no credible evidence for your absurd claim



7forever said:


> This is necessary because the film clearly shows Greer did fire a weapon.



Nope.  It is necessary for you to support your baseless claim.  No film "clearly" shows that Greer fired anything.  No film shows any such thing, in fact, unclearly or clearly.  Your claim is ridiculous on its face and remains totally unsupported by you and your ilk.



7forever said:


> *Unfortunately for your dumb ass it was retouched and altered and it proves you wrong*.
> 
> Wrong.  There is no credible evidence of any alteration, as you knew when you chose to post that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Greer's lengthy testimony that proves he lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your lack of proof is your only evidence which is typical of juvenile naive and brainwashed government idiots*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "evidence" I have pointed to, unlike the looney crap you rely on, is real and not subject to reasonable doubts; and certainly no reasonable doubts predicated on your fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Any reasonable person knows you are full of BS and A FUCKING MORON*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Only utter laughable assholes, like you, would believe that baseless claim.
> 
> 
> 
> There.  I have refuted and rebutted every single one of your baseless claims and all of your petty _ad hominem_ crap as easily as you muttered them.
> 
> I see that your prior alteration of my earlier post did not survive official scrutiny.
> 
> So much for *your* credibility, ya dick lick.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *plenty* of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> False, for all the foregoing reasons.  Ignoring evidence doesn't make it "go away," child.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  All  reasonable people consider ALL of the evidence, unlike you, and thus are perfectly willing to acknowledge minimally that Oswald was clearly involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately for your dumb ass it was retouched and altered and it proves you wrong*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Any reasonable person knows you are full of BS and A FUCKING MORON*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :
> 
> There.  I have refuted and rebutted every single one of your baseless claims and all of your petty _ad hominem_ crap as easily as you muttered them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't refute something you haven't addressed. *How did jfk get shot from the rear when he was shot from the front?* You're wasting your time writing your nonsense. It means nothing but you are an angry and defeated idiot. *Answer the question. Jfk was shot from the front. Oswald is not guilty based on that fact alone*. Once you graduate to the reality of NO rear shot, then you go to the right side versus the front shot by the driver. That's where this case is and will remain. WC crazies are the most deluded and volatile losers. *You will never discuss specifics because you cannot support what you supposedly believe*.
> 
> You would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's your case, an impossible and debunked rear shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*Watch the back of the head gape and close up and compare to frames 313 and 337*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
Click to expand...


great post.that describes them to a tee.all they can do is cry in and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are while THEY are the ones that post bullshit as me and you and they as well all know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*.
> 
> *In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*. Note the double image of fake flap on right temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
Click to expand...


yep thats all you trolls ever post,complete utter bullshit and cry and run away in defeat.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is plenty of good, solid, reliable, credible ACTUAL evidence of Oswald's involvement*.
> 
> That's called a reality-based FACTUALLY accurate statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You can post all the bullshit you wish. The Oswald SHOT has been proven impossible_.
> 
> Have you or anyone else on the RETARDS side conducted such experiments?....NO! You know why??....because you are afraid of being proved wrong and further being exposed as a greater idiot. *Kennedy was shot from the front which was proven over 36 years ago*.
Click to expand...

 http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/jfk-insi...


----------



## Warrior102

9/11 Rim-job / 7foreskin - why don't the two of you get a jar of vaseline, check into a hotel and call it a day. 

Thanks.


----------



## daws101

JFK: Inside the Target Car: 3rd Missed Shot : Video : Discovery News
http://news.discovery.com/videos/jfk-ins...


JFK: Inside the Target Car: Grassy Knoll Field Test : Video : Discovery Channel
http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/jfk-insi...


----------



## 7forever

m2paruk said:
			
		

> @7forever
> just like to tell you that i appreciate all the work you have put into this so thanks



You're welcome. Thank you!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> m2paruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @7forever
> just like to tell you that i appreciate all the work you have put into this so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Thank you!
Click to expand...


cool to see some others out there who are not afraid of the truth and dont only see what they want to see.btw,thought I would send over a few posts of a couple of other intelligent posters out there as well seven.these two guys below  and that other poster you just posted the words of,are about the only posters that belong on this thread besides us.




After all these years I have come full circle and agree that in all likelihood Greer did fire the JFK execution shot, as verified by Greers raised arm in Nix, which was not seen in the altered Ztoon. There is a huge disinfo effort out there that asserts the fatal shot was from the grassy Knoll.....not a chance, as it would have blown out the left side of JFKs head... the only bullet pathway that works with the multiple witness documented right rear exit is an entrance hole above the right eye and above the hairline from Greers revolver, shooting straight at the presidents head from a few feet away. JFKs head was tilted down and his forehead was more or less perpendicular to Greer. This would produce a wound pathway above the hairline that would result in the right rear blow out.
Also..
Greer and Kellerman stayed with JFK right thru the execution process, delivery to Parkland, Body Theft from Parkland, Frantic loading of Body to AF#1, Delivery to Andrews AF Base, Delivery to Bethesda, Participation in Autopsy, Delivery of Corpse to White House...and then storage of JFKs bloody clothes in Greers own friggin locker.
Greer was a hired right wing executioner friendly with the right wing Harriman family, who did not like JFK at all. Greer was just another cog in the killing machine and his participation in this brutal public execution has had to be avoided because it shows direct collusion with the Secret Service who are supposed to protect the guy we elect, not murder him. 
The top planners like Bundy and Phillips and Angleton are who we should really focus on...

Cheers, William


Re: The driver shot kennedy 
I too was dubious of the "Greer did it" theory long before Bill Cooper said it when I read the then unpublished "Murder From Within" by Newcomb & Adams from a researcher. But things always bothered me about Greer denying looking around a second time in back of the limo in his Warren Commission testimony' statements & interviews ( one phone audio interview"Bill Greer Speaks" on Vince Palamara's YouTube channel in fact). Looking at the blow-up of the limo in the NIX film shows a major inconsistency between it & the Z film proving some type of alteration and the MAIN REASON behind such an alteration. Add in the fact that both Greer & Kellerman never shouted back to the occupants in the back of the limo to "Get DOWN NOW!" when aware of shots have been fired and Gov Connally was wounded raises more flags. The splatter effect has been analyzed by notable JFK assassination researcher Sherry Gutierrez Fiester at the JFK Lancer forum and her analysis is that the shot came from the left not the grassy knoll at all. IMHO looking at the Z-film or should I say Z-toon JFK's head does indeed go backward but slumps to the left where his head was leaning towards before the shot plus the weight of his left side brain was heavier than the missing brain on the right side. The old "Glare on Kellerman's head" response is what the film alterers wanted you to believe; if you dig deeper you find the Grassy knoll shooter responsible for the head shot sounds more & more like the govt's magic bullet theory.


Felix,
Thanks for posting the fine gif and getting the Nix slowed down as well. IMO frame 313of the Ztoon was painted over with the weird looking red/orange faux blood in order to obscure an entrance wound from Greers bullet. The forgers had a hard time getting all the snipping, pasting and repainting done in such a way that the timing of the characters in the "film" are strangely out of sync with everyday normal actions...ie...Greers superhuman head turns, Brehm's son appearing too quickly from behind and clapping...others are stiff and frozen looking, Jean Hill and Mary Moorman, plus Altgens too. As well, the large grouping of people prior to the Stemmons sign are mostly unmoving, totally unrealistic with normal crowds behavior upon seeing Jacky and JFK. 
I agree that it is Z that has been most heavily edited and the difference in the location and movements of Greers arms between N and Z proves alteration. This alone should be enough to start an investigation by a normal prosecutor, upon seeing impossible differences between two films of the same Murder.
The chilling thing here is really that the planners and current power structure that keeps covering this sick execution up are daring us to do something about it and feel in control enough that they are confident we wont try it, or will get sidetracked into a useless HSCA type scenario in the 70s which the planners controlled to get the desired results. 
You are really skilled at getting those gifs, carry on !!!!!!

Cheers, Jay


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the lone nut theorists theory that oswald fired the rilfe.as  I said before,a photograph taken 30 seconds before the assassination of the sixth floor window shows no rifle,and no man in it.Like he said,they fail.

Here's your problem...you have to prove he was on the 6th floor of the TSBD at 12:25 CST and that he fired the weapon. Paraffin test on Oswald's face and cheeks were negative...indicating he did not fire the rifle.

You continue to fail....


then there is this-

As anyone knows, prints on a murder weapon on not conclusive evidence. The weapon WAS oswalds, so yes, his prints were on it, that doesn't mean he fired it at the president.

He was a patsy from the beginning, do you think the one's behind Kennedy's assassination wouldn't make sure his prints were on the gun? 

and then there is THIS as well-

Close to his neck doesn't work... there was a HOLE in JFK's back and a hole in JFK's neck, not in his back and a hole his chest.

You really need to understand the laws of physics...

As a matter of FACT...HERE is how the Warren Report got around this problem...they LIED.


Warren Commission Exhibits CE385 and CE386

It's not about a conspiracy, it is about the truth. If the evidence supported Oswald as the lone assassin, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But it doesn't.

yep thats what the lone nut theorists do when confronted with truth just like he said below.

 gave you plenty of evidence that you wouldn't or couldn't address. You ignored it, ran and hid, and then you QUIT...I didn't try to belittle you...

BTW. I already KNOW what the Warren Commission said. But you are unable to explain ANY of the discrepancies. You won't even listen to what 2 subsequent government investigations concluded...

You really turned out to be an asshole... 

so much for the THEORY that oswald fired the rifle.lol

We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle. No one has been able to put him in that building with a gun in his hand."

&#8212;Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry, quoted by United Press International, November 5, 1969


__________________


----------



## daws101

daws101 said:


> JFK: Inside the Target Car: 3rd Missed Shot : Video : Discovery News
> http://news.discovery.com/videos/jfk-ins...
> 
> 
> JFK: Inside the Target Car: Grassy Knoll Field Test : Video : Discovery Channel
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/jfk-insi...




SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK: Inside the Target Car: 3rd Missed Shot : Video : Discovery News
> http://news.discovery.com/videos/jfk-ins...
> 
> 
> JFK: Inside the Target Car: Grassy Knoll Field Test : Video : Discovery Channel
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/jfk-insi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
Click to expand...


the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OPEN AND SHUT CASE JFK'S MURDER WAS A HOME GROWN PLOT AND RIFLE FOUND ON 6TH FLOOR WAS NOT OSWALDS.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyvRfeLDsB4]&#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6vXeg50rjs]&#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK: Inside the Target Car: 3rd Missed Shot : Video : Discovery News
> http://news.discovery.com/videos/jfk-ins...
> 
> 
> JFK: Inside the Target Car: Grassy Knoll Field Test : Video : Discovery Channel
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/jfk-insi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
Click to expand...

 you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why 
because it's all a steaming bowl of:


----------



## Warrior102

7forever + 9/11theory + jar of vasaline + hotel room = their idea of a relaxing evening.


----------



## daws101

&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - 3rd Missed Shot&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
Click to expand...


you are nothing but a pathetic piece of shit troll as well as your posts are.all you do is come back with pathetic one liners when you cant refute anything child.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
> 
> 
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are nothing but a pathetic piece of shit troll as well as your posts are.all you do is come back with pathetic one liners when you cant refute anything child.
Click to expand...

see post #998


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> &#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - 3rd Missed Shot&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



debunked,debunked and debunked.yet you trolls cant debunk it that greer shot kennedy,you wont even watch the nix film,you just close your eyes everytime its posted kid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are nothing but a pathetic piece of shit troll as well as your posts are.all you do is come back with pathetic one liners when you cant refute anything child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post #998
Click to expand...


and the child as usual proves the truth scares him by running off and crying.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - 3rd Missed Shot&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debunked,debunked and debunked.yet you trolls cant debunk it that greer shot kennedy,you wont even watch the nix film,you just close your eyes everytime its posted kid.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great post.that describes them to a tee.all they can do is cry in and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are while THEY are the ones that post bullshit as me and you and they as well all know.
Click to expand...


great picture of you Daws,know we know what you look like in real life,cute little baby you are crying there. hard to tell the difference though could be your lover Warrior kid. dont want to give you anymore attention you seek kid,I have done enough of that already with you.have fun trolling.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are nothing but a pathetic piece of shit troll as well as your posts are.all you do is come back with pathetic one liners when you cant refute anything child.
> 
> 
> 
> see post #998
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the child as usual proves the truth scares him by running off and crying.
Click to expand...

 do you like repeating yourself endlessly......or is that just one of your symptoms?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great post.that describes them to a tee.all they can do is cry in and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are while THEY are the ones that post bullshit as me and you and they as well all know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great picture of you Daws,know we know what you look like in real life,cute little baby you are crying there. hard to tell the difference though could be your lover Warrior kid. dont want to give you anymore attention you seek kid,I have done enough of that already with you.have fun trolling.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
Click to expand...


oh by the way lovers daws and warrior,thanks for proving in spades what i have been saying all along,that you can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys trolls you are.
"rolls on floor laughing."


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
> 
> 
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh by the way lovers daws and warrior,thanks for proving in spades what i have been saying all along,that you can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys trolls you are.
> "rolls on floor laughing."
Click to expand...

 sphincter says what?


----------



## daws101

If the Zapruder film was altered, and Zapruder was not on the pedestal filming with Sitzman, then the following must apply.

The Zapruder film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
Zapruder was part of the conspiracy.
Sitzman was part of the conspiracy.
Beatrice Hester was part of the conspiracy.
Charles Hester was part of the conspiracy.

The Nix film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Nix film must have been altered.
Nix must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Muchmore film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Muchmore film must have been altered.
Muchmore must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Hughes film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Hughes film must have been altered.
Hughes must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Bronson film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Bronson film and photos (slides) must have been altered
Bronson must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Moorman photograph was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Moorman photograph must have been altered.
Moorman must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Altgens photographs were a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Altgens photographs 6, 7 and 8 must have been altered.
Altgens must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Willis photogeaph was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Wilis photograph must have been altered.
Willis must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Betzner photographs were a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Betzner photographs 2 and 3 must have been altered.
Betzner must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Croft photograph was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Croft photograph must have been altered.
Croft must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Paschall film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Paschall film must have been altered.
Paschall must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Towner film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Towner film must be altered.
Towner must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Rickerby photograph was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Rickerby photograph showing Zapruder, Sitzman and the Hesters must have been altered.
Rickerby must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Bell film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Bell film must have been altered.
Bell must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Couch film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Couch film must have been altered.
Couch must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Weigman film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Weigman film must have been altered.
Weigman must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Daniel film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Daniel film must have been altered.
Daniel must have been part of the conspiracy.

The Martin film was a pre Nov 22nd 1963 production.
The Martin film must have been altered.
Martin must have been part of the conspiracy. 

Employees at all of the different Labs, where all of these films and photographs were processed, must have been part of the conspiracy.

It's all completely bonkers.


----------



## Obamerican

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE BAD LINKS  TRY THIS:&#x202a;JFK: Inside the Target Car - Grassy Knoll Field Test&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you proved is that a riflerman can hit a non moving target with one bullet. nice rebuttal to my post.like always,you never even try to refute anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have presented nothing that needs refuting ..why
> because it's all a steaming bowl of:
Click to expand...

I always wondered what Rimjob looked like. I guess I was right calling him a "piece of shit".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

nice job candyfag,you have taught your fellow troll how to fart and shit all over the floor as evidence of his shit he laid on the floor from his butt in his pics he provided of his shit.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> nice job candyfag,you have taught your fellow troll how to fart and shit all over the floor as evidence of his shit he laid on the floor from his butt in his pics he provided of his shit.


english not your 1st language or is that just part of your condition?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone is proving he is a retard talking to himself. no wonder your in love with your gay lover candyfag-akk Obamerica,you both seek attention so much you talk to yourselfs.

I really need to stop giving you the attention you two gay lovers  seek.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> someone is proving he is a retard talking to himself.



Good of you to admit your own silly behavior, moron.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone is proving he is a retard talking to himself. no wonder your in love with your gay lover candyfag-akk Obamerica,you both seek attention so much you talk to yourselfs.
> 
> I really need to stop giving you the attention you two gay lovers  seek.


looked up retard in the dictionary and your picture was next to it!
the old you're gay ploy.......ignorance at it's finest


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hello there paid fellow shill troll LIAR ability,Bye paid shill Liar ability.have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Hello there paid fellow shill troll LIAR ability,Bye paid shill Liar ability.have fun talking to yourself.


so YOU are a shill....the rest is nonsense.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> someone is proving he is a retard talking to himself. no wonder your in love with your gay lover candyfag-akk Obamerica,you both seek attention so much you talk to yourselfs.
> 
> I really need to stop giving you the attention you two gay lovers  seek.


Goddamn you are an illiterate piece of shit. Is English your second language, cocksucker?

Remember on the other board when they posted pictures of you and your boyfriend? It's okay!! There's nothing wrong with it, you little fucking worm.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Hello there paid fellow shill troll LIAR ability,Bye paid shill Liar ability.have fun talking to yourself.



Gee.  I wonder how much paid shills get paid.

Since 9/11 Rimjob just unwittingly admitted that he IS a paid shill, maybe he'll reveal those remarkable wages next?

Hey, Rimjob, it's hard to believe anybody is stupid enough to pay you ANYTHING for the irrational, illogical, unpersuasive, dishonest crap you post in your illiterate fashion.

Do they pay you by the word or by the post?  Do you "report" your marginal "income" to the Feds?  Do you ever realize what a thief you are for accepting any payments for the complete crap you post?


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there paid fellow shill troll LIAR ability,Bye paid shill Liar ability.have fun talking to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.  I wonder how much paid shills get paid.
> 
> Since 9/11 Rimjob just unwittingly admitted that he IS a paid shill, maybe he'll reveal those remarkable wages next?
> 
> Hey, Rimjob, it's hard to believe anybody is stupid enough to pay you ANYTHING for the irrational, illogical, unpersuasive, dishonest crap you post in your illiterate fashion.
> 
> Do they pay you by the word or by the post?  Do you "report" your marginal "income" to the Feds?  Do you ever realize what a thief you are for accepting any payments for the complete crap you post?
Click to expand...

 take it from a paid shill, (me) 911hand job wouldn't  
pass the the physical ( no knuckle walking) much less the spelling test!


----------



## Rationalist1016

daws101 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there paid fellow shill troll LIAR ability,Bye paid shill Liar ability.have fun talking to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.  I wonder how much paid shills get paid.
> 
> Since 9/11 Rimjob just unwittingly admitted that he IS a paid shill, maybe he'll reveal those remarkable wages next?
> 
> Hey, Rimjob, it's hard to believe anybody is stupid enough to pay you ANYTHING for the irrational, illogical, unpersuasive, dishonest crap you post in your illiterate fashion.
> 
> Do they pay you by the word or by the post?  Do you "report" your marginal "income" to the Feds?  Do you ever realize what a thief you are for accepting any payments for the complete crap you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> take it from a paid shill, (me) 911hand job wouldn't
> pass the the physical ( no knuckle walking) much less the spelling test!
Click to expand...


You do have to give him credit for ONE thing though.  That is derailing the conversation on this thread from the topic to personal attacks.  Sense it is obvious that he can't hold up his position on the topic, that is all he CAN do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You dont need to wonder LIAR abiility since you and candyfag-aka obamerican are exactly that and just like your handlers tell you to,deny it and keep paying you to lie.

Love how this new paid disinformation agent troll came on here to pat the back of his fellow paid disinformation agent troll.


----------



## ginscpy

I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.

The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.

It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.

3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.

Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?


----------



## Mr.Nick

It's impossible for 9/11 to be an inside job... That would require a massive conspiracy of at minimum a few hundred people.

I find it hard to believe a few hundred people can keep their mouths shut.

Not to mention there are several conspiracy theories regarding 9/11 and if any of them are true it can only be one...

The biggest problem I have with the 9/11 fools is that they make assertions on what SHOULD have happened, yet mankind has never destroyed something the size of the twin towers, let alone with jets so its impossible to really know what would happen in a controlled demolition using the same method..

Back on topic...

I believe Oswald was a patsy who only hit the governor and the guy that blew Kennedys cap off was on the grassy knoll.... I also believe it was the CIA/ Hoovers orders that murdered him.

Kennedy was loopy due to the meds he was on and he was making many questionable decisions right before he was murdered...

I believe it was the Cuban Missile Crisis that got him killed. He almost got the entire nation nuked, not to mention he lost a U2 which would be like losing a stealth aircraft circa 1986 over the soviet union...

Kennedy was just sloppy and loopy and was not of sound mind to lead this country.

Oh and then there was "Operation Northwoods."

The guy was also obsessed with Castro.... People should read some of the crazy ass ideas he had to get rid of him... Kennedy actually had a plan in which a CIA spy would spike Castro's food with mercury so his beard would fall off, and Kennedy believed a beardless Castro would lose clout amongst his constituents and the those sympathetic to the socialist cause. 

Thats just insane..

If you can poison Castro than why not just kill him via poison, why make his beard fall out??


----------



## Grace

ginscpy said:


> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?


I watched that the other night, too. Looked pretty convincing to me. But...I don't think we will ever know the real truth.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Grace said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that the other night, too. Looked pretty convincing to me. But...I don't think we will ever know the real truth.
Click to expand...


"The magic bullet" idea is one of the most insane theories a general public actually bought there is.


----------



## Grace

I don't think anything was bought. Can't be that many stupid people. I think they were and are just afraid so they take whatever is said that keeps them out of the proverbial limelight. Their families will stay safer that way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr.Nick said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that the other night, too. Looked pretty convincing to me. But...I don't think we will ever know the real truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The magic bullet" idea is one of the most insane theories a general public actually bought there is.
Click to expand...



Look at the last few pages  on this thread of Irrationalist,Obamerica,Daws,and Liar ability though and you will see many sheepie have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?



Glad you actually took the time to watch it finally.yes it is far more accurate to the truth than  the fairy tale warren commission report is. a few witnesses even have said they SAW a man with a rifle behind the picket fence firing and a few enhanced  photographs back them up as well..amazing though how some people blatantly ignore that little tidbit though and think they are lying.Plus you have witnesses who swear the warren commission altered their testimonys,an illegal crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grace said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that the other night, too. Looked pretty convincing to me. But...I don't think we will ever know the real truth.
Click to expand...


the truth is pretty clear cut the CIA killed him and the rifle found on the 6th floor was not oswalds in the information below and in the next post as well.

so much for the lone nut theorists theory that oswald fired the rilfe.as I said before,a photograph taken 30 seconds before the assassination of the sixth floor window shows no rifle,and no man in it.Like he said,they fail.

Here's your problem...you have to prove he was on the 6th floor of the TSBD at 12:25 CST and that he fired the weapon. Paraffin test on Oswald's face and cheeks were negative...indicating he did not fire the rifle.

You continue to fail....


then there is this-

As anyone knows, prints on a murder weapon on not conclusive evidence. The weapon WAS oswalds, so yes, his prints were on it, that doesn't mean he fired it at the president.

He was a patsy from the beginning, do you think the one's behind Kennedy's assassination wouldn't make sure his prints were on the gun? 

and then there is THIS as well-

Close to his neck doesn't work... there was a HOLE in JFK's back and a hole in JFK's neck, not in his back and a hole his chest.

You really need to understand the laws of physics...

As a matter of FACT...HERE is how the Warren Report got around this problem...they LIED.


Warren Commission Exhibits CE385 and CE386

It's not about a conspiracy, it is about the truth. If the evidence supported Oswald as the lone assassin, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But it doesn't.

yep thats what the lone nut theorists do when confronted with truth just like he said below.

gave you plenty of evidence that you wouldn't or couldn't address. You ignored it, ran and hid, and then you QUIT...I didn't try to belittle you...

BTW. I already KNOW what the Warren Commission said. But you are unable to explain ANY of the discrepancies. You won't even listen to what 2 subsequent government investigations concluded...

You really turned out to be an asshole... 

so much for the THEORY that oswald fired the rifle.lol

We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle. No one has been able to put him in that building with a gun in his hand."

Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry, quoted by United Press International, November 5, 1969


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> OPEN AND SHUT CASE JFK'S MURDER WAS A HOME GROWN PLOT AND RIFLE FOUND ON 6TH FLOOR WAS NOT OSWALDS.
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 3&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



they cant get around this evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

continuation.



9/11 inside job said:


> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 5&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## percysunshine

*The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll *

Professor Plum and Colonel Mustard ... with the candlestick and the knife.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Grace said:


> I don't think anything was bought. Can't be that many stupid people. I think they were and are just afraid so they take whatever is said that keeps them out of the proverbial limelight. Their families will stay safer that way.



No, people just believed what they were told was the "truth" without analyzing the idea.

The only time bullets ever change direction is when they hit bone and when they hit bone the bullet shatters the bone and compromises itself and loses velocity. 

I've never heard of a bullet going through two people from that angle...

Thats impossible, or extremely improbable.

There had to have been a second shooter, who IMO was there to make sure the job was done...

Oswald was nothing more than the perfect fall guy and I bet he had no idea there was a second shooter. 

I do believe Oswalds intent was to murder Kennedy but I believe he messed that up and a second shooter hand to make sure the mission was accomplished.

Why use a second shooter one may ask??

Because given Oswalds background his guilt would be unquestioned if he achieved what he was recruited to do or if the second shooter did.

Oswald was an easy fall guy...


----------



## ginscpy

The Warren Commission reportwas made BEFORE the Zapgruder film was made public.

The fatal head-shot was fired from thefront of the motorcade.   A no-brainer.

After the Zap film came out - there was lots of revision as to how the head -shot could have come from behind.


----------



## Mr.Nick

ginscpy said:


> The Warren Commission reportwas made BEFORE the Zapgruder film was made public.
> 
> The fatal head-shot was fired from thefront of the motorcade.   A no-brainer.
> 
> After the Zap film came out - there was lots of revision as to how the head -shot could have come from behind.



Well considering Kennedy's head went backwards and so did parts of his branmatter that would be a no brainer.

The Warren Commission expects us to refute the laws of physics.

If Oswald fired the lethal shot that killed Kennedy than Jackie would have had brains all over her face - either that or the bullet would have gone through Kennedys head and hit Jackie somewhere.


----------



## Grace

I dunno. I think Oswald was all involved in the planning this thing but was out of the loop because he was the fall guy. I don't even think he was aware of what was going on until right after it happened.


----------



## ginscpy

LBJ and maybe Nixon in on it...................................................


----------



## Liability

I already told you butt rashes.

It was a fucking suicide.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Grace said:


> I dunno. I think Oswald was all involved in the planning this thing but was out of the loop because he was the fall guy. I don't even think he was aware of what was going on until right after it happened.



Of course he was "involved" but he was never part of the conspiracy or the planning - he was the fall guy.

Someone else other than Oswald took the kill shot.

Oswald missed Kennedy twice, the real assassin fired the fatal shot and went home to his family.


----------



## ginscpy

NO FUCKING WAY WAS THE FATAL HEAD -SHOT FIRED FROM BEHIND THE MOTORCADE!!!!!!!!!

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just wath the Zap footage.

It came from the front.  FUCKING NO -BRAINER.(excuse the language)

I bought into the BS by  by Gerald Posner(Case Closed)  and others that Kennedys head going backwards violenty was actualy proof that the bullet entered his head from behind. 

Finally came to my senses.

Stone was right all along................................


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re-watched "JFK" 1991 on AMC.
> 
> The re-enactment they show is pretty convincing.
> 
> It was a turkey-shoot in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> 3 assn teams is in triangle.   The Texas School Book Depository, some other place, and the picket fence.
> 
> Multiple  witnesses swear on their parents graves that they saw puffs of smoke behind the picket fence.  Were they wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that the other night, too. Looked pretty convincing to me. But...I don't think we will ever know the real truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the truth is pretty clear cut the CIA killed him and the *rifle found on the 6th floor was not oswalds* in the information below and in the next post as well.
> 
> so much for the lone nut theorists theory that oswald fired the rilfe.as I said before,a photograph taken 30 seconds before the assassination of the sixth floor window shows no rifle,and no man in it.Like he said,they fail.
> 
> Here's your problem...you have to prove he was on the 6th floor of the TSBD at 12:25 CST and that he fired the weapon. Paraffin test on Oswald's face and cheeks were negative...indicating he did not fire the rifle.
> 
> You continue to fail....
> 
> 
> then there is this-
> 
> As anyone knows, prints on a murder weapon on not conclusive evidence. *The weapon WAS oswalds, so yes, his prints were on it*, that doesn't mean he fired it at the president.
> 
> He was a patsy from the beginning, do you think the one's behind Kennedy's assassination wouldn't make sure his prints were on the gun?
> 
> and then there is THIS as well-
> 
> Close to his neck doesn't work... there was a HOLE in JFK's back and a hole in JFK's neck, not in his back and a hole his chest.
> 
> You really need to understand the laws of physics...
> 
> As a matter of FACT...HERE is how the Warren Report got around this problem...they LIED.
> 
> 
> Warren Commission Exhibits CE385 and CE386
> 
> It's not about a conspiracy, it is about the truth. If the evidence supported Oswald as the lone assassin, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But it doesn't.
> 
> yep thats what the lone nut theorists do when confronted with truth just like he said below.
> 
> gave you plenty of evidence that you wouldn't or couldn't address. You ignored it, ran and hid, and then you QUIT...I didn't try to belittle you...
> 
> BTW. I already KNOW what the Warren Commission said. But you are unable to explain ANY of the discrepancies. You won't even listen to what 2 subsequent government investigations concluded...
> 
> You really turned out to be an asshole...
> 
> so much for the THEORY that oswald fired the rifle.lol
> 
> We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle. No one has been able to put him in that building with a gun in his hand."
> 
> Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry, quoted by United Press International, November 5, 1969
Click to expand...


So, which is it!?  Seriously need to get your story straight.


----------



## Douger

These guys ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3cUbdtsxh8&feature=related]&#x202a;waiting-in-the-pumpkinpatch.mp4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy

The whole  thing was sloppily handled beyond belief.

  Jackie was in bloodstained  dress for24 hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Dallas police let a shady character like Jack Ruby access to Oswald - then lets him shoot him on live national TV (I missed that part -was going to church at the time)

FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE INCOMPETENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr.Nick said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anything was bought. Can't be that many stupid people. I think they were and are just afraid so they take whatever is said that keeps them out of the proverbial limelight. Their families will stay safer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, people just believed what they were told was the "truth" without analyzing the idea.
> 
> The only time bullets ever change direction is when they hit bone and when they hit bone the bullet shatters the bone and compromises itself and loses velocity.
> 
> I've never heard of a bullet going through two people from that angle...
> 
> Thats impossible, or extremely improbable.
> 
> There had to have been a second shooter, who IMO was there to make sure the job was done...
> 
> Oswald was nothing more than the perfect fall guy and I bet he had no idea there was a second shooter.
> 
> I do believe Oswalds intent was to murder Kennedy but I believe he messed that up and a second shooter hand to make sure the mission was accomplished.
> 
> Why use a second shooter one may ask??
> 
> Because given Oswalds background his guilt would be unquestioned if he achieved what he was recruited to do or if the second shooter did.
> 
> Oswald was an easy fall guy...
Click to expand...


oswald had an intent to murder kennedy? err apparently you are not aware of the party that was held at his friends house George Demorenshilds whom Marina has always said that Lee praised Kennedy at? which by the way,Demorenshield had connections to the CIA and was found murdered with a ruling of a suicide when it was known that he was going to testify before the HSCA investigation.and guess who's phone number they found in his wallet? CIA director George Bush and future president.Theres all kind of proof out there that Demorensheild and Bush wer pals.

Also you did not look at post # 1032 on previous page which exonerates oswald of having anything to do with the assassination.also you need to look at those videos I posted and just reposted through that link as wel that exonerates oswald and proves government compliticy.

you are right about one thing though,Oswald was an easy fall guy.

SO MUCH FOR THE PROPAGANDA OF THE WARREN COMMISSION THAT OSWALD FIRED A RIFLE AT KENNEDY..Read the paragraphs below.These two women Sandra Styles and Victoris  Adams went down the stairs from the 4th floor after the shots were fired and according to the warren commissions timeframe,Oswald would had to pass them and they never saw him pass her.they also INSISTED the warren commission altered their testimonys,something they did with MANY witnesses which itself is a crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.

And it was through Lane&#8217;s book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable &#8220;girl on the stairs.&#8221; She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.

This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commission&#8217;s timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, &#8220;questioning people as though he were a policeman.&#8221;

From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barry&#8217;s curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, &#8220;What if she was right?&#8221;

Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriff&#8217;s Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.

The attention didn&#8217;t stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?

Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumes&#8212;Commission Exhibit 496&#8212;he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.

Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Lovelady&#8217;s testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams&#8217; name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, &#8220;Vickie.&#8221; Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?

Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commission&#8212;and the Commission&#8217;s use of it&#8212;Adams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)

discovering documents that bear out her veracity

also,those videos I referred to earlier as well as post # prove oswald was innocent but the government was involved.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> The whole  thing was sloppily handled beyond belief.
> 
> Jackie was in bloodstained  dress for24 hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Dallas police let a shady character like Jack Ruby access to Oswald - then lets him shoot him on live national TV (I missed that part -was going to church at the time)
> 
> FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE INCOMPETENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thats how we know that it was an inside job because if it was allegedly incompetence on their part,how come nobody in the dallas police department or the secret service lost their jobs or went to jail for committing a crime by destroying and removing evidence as that video I showed proves? the lone nut theorists always ignore these little facts since they know it proves it was an inside job abnd thats why they wont look at those videos since it proves all that and proves oswald was innocent.

I still cant believe you are FINALLY awake after all these years and now realise you were brainwshed and lied to for so many years.I NEVER thought you would be awake. well better several decades later to wake up than never. 

yeah when the movie JFK first came,I started reading books about it all the time and always talked to everybody I knew about it and I talked with people that were around back then and they would say-Yeah I knew that our government did it and never believed that oswald had anything to do with it after Jack Ruby marched right into the dallas police department that day and shot oswald right on front of all those police officers and they led him out not protecting him with nobody in front of him.It was so obvious to me back then they were lying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr.Nick said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission reportwas made BEFORE the Zapgruder film was made public.
> 
> The fatal head-shot was fired from thefront of the motorcade.   A no-brainer.
> 
> After the Zap film came out - there was lots of revision as to how the head -shot could have come from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering Kennedy's head went backwards and so did parts of his branmatter that would be a no brainer.
> 
> The Warren Commission expects us to refute the laws of physics.
> 
> If Oswald fired the lethal shot that killed Kennedy than Jackie would have had brains all over her face - either that or the bullet would have gone through Kennedys head and hit Jackie somewhere.
Click to expand...


the warren commission ignores the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years.they think it no longer applies anymore.

the coverup was started immediately after the assassination.Dan Rather the only news media person who was permitted to view the warren commission,stated that while viewing the film,when the head shot was fired,the presidents head was seen going forward. no government coverup? yeah right. thats why over the years people have made cartoons of Rather in a room watching the z film and showing him snoozing away. 

That was Rathers reward for participating in the coverup and that was Arlen Specters reward,senator of Pennsylvania for drawing up the lone gunamn theory.That was also the reward for Gerald Ford,the presidency for particpating in the coverup while on the warren commission.


----------



## ginscpy

I was always skeptical and had an open mind re the JFK assn - tilted towars the Warren Commission version  that Oswald acted alone - but videos  don lie - the fatal head shot came from the front of the motorcade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> I was always skeptical and had an open mind re the JFK assn - tilted towars the Warren Commission version  that Oswald acted alone - but videos  don lie - the fatal head shot came from the front of the motorcade.



err have you already forgotten that thread you made a long time ago that said it was ludicrous and  absurd for anybody to think otherwise that oswald Killed Kennedy? are you going to admit you made that thread or are you going to force me to dig that up and prove it? btw,did you read that post of mine post # 993 on page 67  that last long post of mine and watch those videos on that page as well  that exonerates oswald and proves it was an inside job?


----------



## Douger

ginscpy said:


> The whole  thing was sloppily handled beyond belief.
> 
> Jackie was in bloodstained  dress for24 hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Dallas police let a shady character like Jack Ruby access to Oswald - then lets him shoot him on live national TV (I missed that part -was going to church at the time)
> 
> FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE INCOMPETENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Church on Friday during lunch ? At age 10 I snickered while others bawled.
My hillbilly, bible toting neighbors and relatives cheered " they got that thar GawdDamn commie."
Once Nam got rolling I realized how fucking stupid those assholes were......and are to this very day.


----------



## ginscpy

9/11 inside job said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always skeptical and had an open mind re the JFK assn - tilted towars the Warren Commission version  that Oswald acted alone - but videos  don lie - the fatal head shot came from the front of the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err have you already forgotten that thread you made a long time ago that said it was ludicrous and  absurd for anybody to think otherwise that oswald Killed Kennedy? are you going to admit you made that thread or are you going to force me to dig that up and prove it? btw,did you read that post of mine post # 993 on page 67  that last long post of mine and watch those videos on that page as well  that exonerates oswald and proves it was an inside job?
Click to expand...


I dont care what  I posted a long time ago.

Re-watchinging "JFK" and considering other eveidence  - I changed my mind.


----------



## ginscpy

Douger said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole  thing was sloppily handled beyond belief.
> 
> Jackie was in bloodstained  dress for24 hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Dallas police let a shady character like Jack Ruby access to Oswald - then lets him shoot him on live national TV (I missed that part -was going to church at the time)
> 
> FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE INCOMPETENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Church on Friday during lunch ? At age 10 I snickered while others bawled.
> My hillbilly, bible toting neighbors and relatives cheered " they got that thar GawdDamn commie."
> Once Nam got rolling I realized how fucking stupid those assholes were......and are to this very day.
Click to expand...


Oswald was murdered on a Sunday.   Heard the news at chucrch.  Recall it like yesteday how shockedI  was  - even more than the JFK assn itself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> LBJ and maybe Nixon in on it...................................................



Yeah LBJ and DICK Nixon were involved up to their ears in his assassination.So was Bush sr as I just talked about previously.LBJ'S mistress Madeline Brown said that the night before the assassination she was with LBJ and his friends at Clint Murchison the Dallas Cowboys owner at that time,at his house having a party.

She said that Johnson was there,Nixon was there,Connolly was there and J Edgar Hoover as well.She said that Johnson came out of a room that all those people I mentioned were all in and LBJ whispered to her-after tomorrow,that bastard Kennedy will never embarrass me again.thats not a threat,thats a promise.The Book THE TEXAS CONNECTION proves Johnsons guilt in spades.

In that book it talks about how white house staff members witnessed a very heated argument between LBJ and JFK because LBJ wanted his friend Connolly to ride with him and JFK'S friend Ralph Yarbrough whom Johnson also hated,to ride with JFK but JFK won out and Connolly rode with him and Yarbrough rode with LBJ.

Thats why when you look at the films,Connolly looks really worried,he doesnt look happy like Kennedy and everybody else does because he knows his life is in danger.Thats why when HE got shot,he shouted out-Oh my god,their going to kill us all. when HE was shot,he was thinking,oh my god,they are not just going to kill kennedy,they are going to kill us all.

Also Yarbrough said that before the shots were fired,that LBJ was on a radio crouching down talking to people and that before the shots were fired,that LBJ ducked.

yeah LBJ,HOOVER,NIXON,CONNOLLY,they were all buddies with each other and all hated Kennedy.Matter of fact,Connolly shocked the nation in the 70's when after Johnson was no longer president anymore,he switched partys and went from being a democrat to a republican so he could serve on the staff of his OTHER buddy DICK NIXON.

The evidence that Nixon and Bush sr were involved up to their ears in the kennedy assassination as well is in this video,JFK II.The JFK/BUSH connection.
ITS ABOUT AN HOUR AND A HALF BUT BEST HOUR IN A HALF YOU CAN SPEND.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN AND SHUT CASE JFK'S MURDER WAS A HOME GROWN PLOT AND RIFLE FOUND ON 6TH FLOOR WAS NOT OSWALDS.
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Two Men In Dallas - Part 3&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they cant get around this evidence.
Click to expand...

 can't get around something that's not there..1976 ....I'm guessing that was before you were born!


----------



## daws101

ginscpy said:


> The Warren Commission reportwas made BEFORE the Zapgruder film was made public.
> 
> The fatal head-shot was fired from thefront of the motorcade.   A no-brainer.
> 
> After the Zap film came out - there was lots of revision as to how the head -shot could have come from behind.


was it a no brainer:&#x202a;JFK Inside The Target Car Part 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


&#x202a;JFK Inside The Target Car Part 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;JFK Inside The Target Car Part 3&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;JFK Inside The Target Car Part 4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube ...enjoy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always skeptical and had an open mind re the JFK assn - tilted towars the Warren Commission version  that Oswald acted alone - but videos  don lie - the fatal head shot came from the front of the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err have you already forgotten that thread you made a long time ago that said it was ludicrous and  absurd for anybody to think otherwise that oswald Killed Kennedy? are you going to admit you made that thread or are you going to force me to dig that up and prove it? btw,did you read that post of mine post # 993 on page 67  that last long post of mine and watch those videos on that page as well  that exonerates oswald and proves it was an inside job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care what  I posted a long time ago.
> 
> Re-watchinging "JFK" and considering other eveidence  - I changed my mind.
Click to expand...


Thats what i was saying,better late several decades later to wake up,than never.the first  time you watched it,you were obviously half asleep and not paying attention to it.I know many people that have done that.when you pay attention to it,the evidence is overwhelming it was an inside job and oswald had nothing to do with it.Stone exhaustively researched the case before he made the film.a lot of people are ignorant and think that some of the stuff he did was just made up and done for dramatic purposes but thats totally false.you should watch it three or four more times,you will pick up things you missed the previous time around as well..

All the dialouge that took place in that movie is based off interviews given to stone of those actual people that those actors portayed in the movie.matter of fact,there was a guy that lived in dallas who collected thousands of documents from research over the years whom I got to meet and whom Stone used his sources from as well and when someone in the audience asked him how accurate is the movie,he replied saying -About 95%.
Pretty damn accurate I would say.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> err have you already forgotten that thread you made a long time ago that said it was ludicrous and  absurd for anybody to think otherwise that oswald Killed Kennedy? are you going to admit you made that thread or are you going to force me to dig that up and prove it? btw,did you read that post of mine post # 993 on page 67  that last long post of mine and watch those videos on that page as well  that exonerates oswald and proves it was an inside job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what  I posted a long time ago.
> 
> Re-watchinging "JFK" and considering other eveidence  - I changed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what i was saying,better late several decades later to wake up,than never.the first  time you watched it,you were obviously half asleep and not paying attention to it.I know many people that have done that.when you pay attention to it,the evidence is overwhelming it was an inside job and oswald had nothing to do with it.Stone exhaustively researched the case before he made the film.a lot of people are ignorant and think that some of the stuff he did was just made up and done for dramatic purposes but thats totally false.you should watch it three or four more times,you will pick up things you missed the previous time around as well..
> 
> All the dialouge that took place in that movie is based off interviews given to stone of those actual people that those actors portayed in the movie.matter of fact,there was a guy that lived in dallas who collected thousands of documents from research over the years whom I got to meet and whom Stone used his sources from as well and when someone in the audience asked him how accurate is the movie,he replied saying -About 95%.
> Pretty damn accurate I would say.
Click to expand...


That fucking idjit, 9/11 Rimjob did it.

He assisted JFK  in the commission of suicide.

That prick.


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what  I posted a long time ago.
> 
> Re-watchinging "JFK" and considering other eveidence  - I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i was saying,better late several decades later to wake up,than never.the first  time you watched it,you were obviously half asleep and not paying attention to it.I know many people that have done that.when you pay attention to it,the evidence is overwhelming it was an inside job and oswald had nothing to do with it.Stone exhaustively researched the case before he made the film.a lot of people are ignorant and think that some of the stuff he did was just made up and done for dramatic purposes but thats totally false.you should watch it three or four more times,you will pick up things you missed the previous time around as well..
> 
> All the dialouge that took place in that movie is based off interviews given to stone of those actual people that those actors portayed in the movie.matter of fact,there was a guy that lived in dallas who collected thousands of documents from research over the years whom I got to meet and whom Stone used his sources from as well and when someone in the audience asked him how accurate is the movie,he replied saying -About 95%.
> Pretty damn accurate I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fucking idjit, 9/11 Rimjob did it.
> 
> He assisted JFK  in the commission of suicide.
> 
> That prick.
Click to expand...

bump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LIAR ability troll comes on the scene now with his troll buddydaw.

thank god for these new posters that have come on recently.can have an intelligent conversation for once now finally.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> LIAR ability troll comes on the scene now with his troll buddydaw.
> 
> thank god for these new posters that have come on recently.can have an intelligent conversation for once now finally.


is it possible for you to write a coherent sentence?
how many tries did it take you to spell intelligent?.....with the help of spell check?


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> err have you already forgotten that thread you made a long time ago that said it was ludicrous and  absurd for anybody to think otherwise that oswald Killed Kennedy? are you going to admit you made that thread or are you going to force me to dig that up and prove it? btw,did you read that post of mine post # 993 on page 67  that last long post of mine and watch those videos on that page as well  that exonerates oswald and proves it was an inside job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what  I posted a long time ago.
> 
> Re-watchinging "JFK" and considering other eveidence  - I changed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what i was saying,better late several decades later to wake up,than never.the first  time you watched it,you were obviously half asleep and not paying attention to it.I know many people that have done that.when you pay attention to it,the evidence is overwhelming it was an inside job and oswald had nothing to do with it.Stone exhaustively researched the case before he made the film.a lot of people are ignorant and think that some of the stuff he did was just made up and done for dramatic purposes but thats totally false.you should watch it three or four more times,you will pick up things you missed the previous time around as well..
> 
> All the dialouge that took place in that movie is based off interviews given to stone of those actual people that those actors portayed in the movie.matter of fact,there was a guy that lived in dallas who collected thousands of documents from research over the years whom I got to meet and whom Stone used his sources from as well and when someone in the audience asked him how accurate is the movie,he replied saying -About 95%.
> Pretty damn accurate I would say.
Click to expand...


So, what exactly do YOU believe happened?  You have posted contradicting statements about Oswalds involvement.  You obviously believe the driver fired the fatal shot.  We've discussed THAT at length.  If Stone "exhaustively researched" the case, then how did he miss the driver shooting?
You seem to think everybody was involved EXCEPT Oswald.
JFK is a great movie, it is no where near 95% accurate, but it is a great movie.
Here is a link to some things to consider:
JFK -- The Assassination Movie


----------



## Liability

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR ability troll comes on the scene now with his troll buddydaw.
> 
> thank god for these new posters that have come on recently.can have an intelligent conversation for once now finally.
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible for you to write a coherent sentence?
> how many tries did it take you to spell intelligent?.....with the help of spell check?
Click to expand...


It is NOt possible for 9/11 Rimjob to post intelligently or literately.  He is nothing but a joke.

The stupid and uninteresting Oliver Stone movie, JFK, fascinated his little pinhead.

He bases his "opinions" on such fantasy.

And no.  He can't figure out how to make Spell Check work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well was able to have an intelligent conversation with someone today for a while anyways till the tards surfaced again.

the tards dont even know what the term-this person is on your ignore list means,thats why they talk to themselves.you all need help talking to yourselfs like you do.seriously.Geez when someone puts me on ignore,I dont continue quoting them talkingv to myself.That advertises how a poster is  desperate for attention talking to themselves like that quoting that person who has them on ignore.cant get more pathetic that that.

Gyp,thanks for coming on,it was a refreshing change to see someone other than a tard come on here that I could talk to.


----------



## Liability

If 9/11 Rimjob saw a YouBoob video (or an Oliver Stone movie) that depicted him *hanging* President Kennedy in the limo, 9/11 Rimjob would turn himself in to the Dallas PD.

There is no statute of limitations on murder.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> well was able to have an intelligent conversation with someone today for a while anyways till the tards surfaced again.
> 
> the tards dont even know what the term-this person is on your ignore list means,thats why they talk to themselves.you all need help talking to yourselfs like you do.seriously.Geez when someone puts me on ignore,I dont continue quoting them talkingv to myself.That advertises how a poster is  desperate for attention talking to themselves like that quoting that person who has them on ignore.cant get more pathetic that that.
> 
> Gyp,thanks for coming on,it was a refreshing change to see someone other than a tard come on here that I could talk to.



So, are you going to whine, or are you going to discuss the topic at hand?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> well was able to have an intelligent conversation with someone today for a while anyways till the tards surfaced again.
> 
> the tards dont even know what the term-this person is on your ignore list means,thats why they talk to themselves.you all need help talking to yourselfs like you do.seriously.Geez when someone puts me on ignore,I dont continue quoting them talkingv to myself.That advertises how a poster is  desperate for attention talking to themselves like that quoting that person who has them on ignore.cant get more pathetic that that.
> 
> Gyp,thanks for coming on,it was a refreshing change to see someone other than a tard come on here that I could talk to.


  is it just me or isn't odd for someone who claims "us" turds are on ignore to keep commenting on what he's suppose to be ignoring.


----------



## daws101

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well was able to have an intelligent conversation with someone today for a while anyways till the tards surfaced again.
> 
> the tards dont even know what the term-this person is on your ignore list means,thats why they talk to themselves.you all need help talking to yourselfs like you do.seriously.Geez when someone puts me on ignore,I dont continue quoting them talkingv to myself.That advertises how a poster is  desperate for attention talking to themselves like that quoting that person who has them on ignore.cant get more pathetic that that.
> 
> Gyp,thanks for coming on,it was a refreshing change to see someone other than a tard come on here that I could talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you going to whine, or are you going to discuss the topic at hand?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well was able to have an intelligent conversation with someone today for a while anyways till the tards surfaced again.
> 
> the tards dont even know what the term-this person is on your ignore list means,thats why they talk to themselves.you all need help talking to yourselfs like you do.seriously.Geez when someone puts me on ignore,I dont continue quoting them talkingv to myself.That advertises how a poster is  desperate for attention talking to themselves like that quoting that person who has them on ignore.cant get more pathetic that that.
> 
> Gyp,thanks for coming on,it was a refreshing change to see someone other than a tard come on here that I could talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or isn't odd for someone who claims "us" turds are on ignore to keep commenting on what he's suppose to be ignoring.
Click to expand...


Yeah..............it doesn't make sense to come onto a "discussion" board to "ignore" people does it?  Do us a favor and ignore us by being absent!


----------



## Stashman

ginscpy said:


> JFK assn muddied by braggarts who want to take credit.
> 
> See Nov issue of Playboy magazine.  Long article on suppossed Mob-killing of JFK.
> 
> This guy named Files claims to have fired the fatal head-shot from the grassy-knoll.
> 
> Only one problem - the fatal head-shot has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt by forensics to have come from  behind the motorcade.



Please post your evidence of that statement, but please do not use something from the Warren commission.


----------



## Liability

Stashman said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK assn muddied by braggarts who want to take credit.
> 
> See Nov issue of Playboy magazine.  Long article on suppossed Mob-killing of JFK.
> 
> This guy named Files claims to have fired the fatal head-shot from the grassy-knoll.
> 
> Only one problem - the fatal head-shot has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt by forensics to have come from  behind the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your evidence of that statement, but please do not use something from the Warren commission.
Click to expand...


That you don't like the evidence is not a sufficient basis for your absurd little ground rule.

It is what it is.

It always is what it is.


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK assn muddied by braggarts who want to take credit.
> 
> See Nov issue of Playboy magazine.  Long article on suppossed Mob-killing of JFK.
> 
> This guy named Files claims to have fired the fatal head-shot from the grassy-knoll.
> 
> Only one problem - the fatal head-shot has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt by forensics to have come from  behind the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your evidence of that statement, but please do not use something from the Warren commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you don't like the evidence is not a sufficient basis for your absurd little ground rule.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> It always is what it is.
Click to expand...


What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?

So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.


----------



## Liability

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your evidence of that statement, but please do not use something from the Warren commission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you don't like the evidence is not a sufficient basis for your absurd little ground rule.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> It always is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?
> 
> So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.
Click to expand...


I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.

Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.  

So what?

What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.

It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.

That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.  

Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.

Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.

Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you don't like the evidence is not a sufficient basis for your absurd little ground rule.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> It always is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?
> 
> So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
Click to expand...


If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.

Physical Evidence of Conspiracy

If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.


----------



## daws101

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?
> 
> So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
Click to expand...

no linkage...


----------



## Stashman

daws101 said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no linkage...
Click to expand...


Sorry about that. Let's try this.

Physical Evidence of Conspiracy


----------



## daws101

hey handjob thought you had us on ignore?


----------



## Liability

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?
> 
> So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
Click to expand...


I have read tons of idiot conspiracy whack-job bullshit.

I have also read and viewed much of the actual evidence, such as that reflected in the Warren Commission Report.

Oswald was absolutely involved.

Only utter idiots contend that there is "no evidence" of that.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence? You don't have it and you can't post it here. Can you?
> 
> So that means that your words are like a fart in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
Click to expand...


Well, here is some counter-evidence:
LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?

In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.


----------



## Stashman

Rationalist1016 said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  That stench is entirely yours.
> 
> Again, you personally don't care for the WC Report.
> 
> So what?
> 
> What YOU care for remains entirely irrelevant.
> 
> It was Oswald's print on the Carcano.
> 
> That very weapon found IN the Book Depository was ballistically confirmed to have fired some of the shots that were recovered from the limo and from the Hospital where the mortally wounded President was taken.
> 
> Oswald's personal absence from the Book Depository (where he *had* been, in that perch just before or during the moments of the murder) AS THE SOLE employee missing from the location immediately AFTER the assassination is a given.
> 
> Oswald's own bizarre personal background is also a given.
> 
> Oswald was without ANY hint of a reasonable doubt involved.  He may have even been the lone assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is some counter-evidence:
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
> Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?
> 
> In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
> Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.
Click to expand...


Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?

There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etgDxSUKLqc]&#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d&#39;Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

Sorry about the amount of post. A correction would be 73 post.


----------



## Stashman

You'll have to open the, "The Men Who Killed Kennedy' video to watch it all. There are 9 parts.


----------



## Liability

Stashboi:

Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."

Here's a link that might help you -- someday.

It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.

Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> Stashboi:
> 
> Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."
> 
> Here's a link that might help you -- someday.
> 
> It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.
> 
> Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!



You gotta be kidding me. Really? Everyone by now knows every word of the warren commission. Hell they probably have them read it in schools by now. That's why two thirds of Americans believe there has to be a conspiracy. With two thirds of Americans believing there was a conspiracy, that makes you the conspiracy theorist to believe otherwise.


----------



## Liability

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stashboi:
> 
> Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."
> 
> Here's a link that might help you -- someday.
> 
> It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.
> 
> Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me. Really? Everyone by now knows every word of the warren commission. Hell they probably have them read it in schools by now. That's why two thirds of Americans believe there has to be a conspiracy. With two thirds of Americans believing there was a conspiracy, that makes you the conspiracy theorist to believe otherwise.
Click to expand...



LOL!

Such an erudite scholar!


----------



## Rationalist1016

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is some counter-evidence:
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
> Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?
> 
> In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
> Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etgDxSUKLqc]&#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.

You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.

And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window. 

There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?


----------



## Stashman

Rationalist1016 said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is some counter-evidence:
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
> Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?
> 
> In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
> Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etgDxSUKLqc]&#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
Click to expand...


Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:

Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
1. To insure the death of Kennedy
2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.

For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.

Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.


----------



## Liability

When the FBI agents interviewed Lee Harvey fucking Oswald, and they reported the substance of that interview, were they lying?

CE 832

I ask because it seems pretty apparent that what Lee fucking Oswald said is pretty incirminating.

So, if he didn't say it, then this interview was just a part of the coverup?

Or, if it's not a part of the coverup, then didn't Lee Harvey fucking Oswald say incriminating shit?

Maybe HE was part of the conspiracy to frame himself?

Devious bastard, eh?


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> When the FBI agents interviewed Lee Harvey fucking Oswald, and they reported the substance of that interview, were they lying?
> 
> CE 832
> 
> I ask because it seems pretty apparent that what Lee fucking Oswald said is pretty incirminating.
> 
> So, if he didn't say it, then this interview was just a part of the coverup?
> 
> Or, if it's not a part of the coverup, then didn't Lee Harvey fucking Oswald say incriminating shit?
> 
> Maybe HE was part of the conspiracy to frame himself?
> 
> Devious bastard, eh?



I see nothing on that were he incriminates himself other then the Mexico trip, Cuba, and that he carried a gun. I grew up in Dallas and I carry one, but I do not kill Kennedy. I think the fact that he did live in Russia, was pro Castro, made him the perfect person to set-up for this. However, He could have been part of it as well. But I have also seen evidence that he was with the CIA. That's not the important part. The important part is that we have been lied to by our Government, and who is going to hold them responsible for doing so if not the American citizens?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stashboi:
> 
> Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."
> 
> Here's a link that might help you -- someday.
> 
> It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.
> 
> Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me. Really? Everyone by now knows every word of the warren commission. Hell they probably have them read it in schools by now. That's why two thirds of Americans believe there has to be a conspiracy. With two thirds of Americans believing there was a conspiracy, that makes you the conspiracy theorist to believe otherwise.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> &#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
Click to expand...


See what Im talking about? this guy has done NOTHING but read what the warren commission tells him.He wont watch those videos that I showed earlier or the one you showed or read that long post of mine that exonerates oswald  or read ANY books you refer him to other than the warren commission since it doesnt go along with what he wants to see.

If he watched those videos he would see all that stuff he posted is propaganda that has nothing to back it up on. He is a complete waste of time and  is only interested in what the warren commission tells him.NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> &#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
Click to expand...


Even though I disagree with most of that, I do REALLY appreciate the fact that you responded to questions with actual answers.  And actually ask questions yourself.  There are a couple on here that if you disagree with, your just an idiot and not worth discussing things with.  It's nice to speak with someone that, even though we disagree on most of this, we can still discuss it.

As for the subject at hand; like I said earlier, I DO believe a cover-up is possible.  There is one piece of evidence that I understand points to LBJ.  I don't know if you have ever heard of Malcolm Wallace?  It's my understanding that a single finger print that was pulled off of a box in the snipers nest that could not be traced to anybody was found to belong to Malcolm Wallace.  Here is the information that I read:



> In 1998, A. Nathan Darby executed an affadavit in which he confirmed a match between a latent fingerprint found on one of the cardboard boxes that comprised the TSBD "sniper's nest" and the inked print of Malcolm Wallace. Subsequently, Darby's match has been criticized by some people who have the requisite qualifications to critique his work, and by many who don't. A few observations on the debate that has surrounded the fingerprint issue follow, based on a wading through the mire of opinions over the years (with the significant caveat that I am certainly not professionally qualified in this field!!)
> 
> 1.) Darby originally identified 14 matching points between the inked and latent prints that were given to him. While there is some debate on the amount of matching points necessary to make a definitive judgement on a match (The FBI suggests 8, some other countries require as many as 16, U.S. courts normally will accept 10-12, etc.), a 14 point match, testified to in court by a Certified Latent Print Examiner with proper experience and credentials, will generally clinch a case.
> 
> 2.) Subsequently, criticism of Darby's match by fingerprint experts focused on dissimilarities between the latent and inked prints. Darby addressed these points directly, noting that Wallace had sustained an injury ("a laceration" ) which, upon healing, created a non-corresponding area near the "delta" in the latent. Other criticism amounted to ignoring the pressure distortion created by hoisting heavy boxes. Little or no substantive criticism was made of Darby's matching points.
> 
> 3.) Darby's match was a BLIND match. Another Texas-based fingerprint expert, E.H. Hoffmeister, when presented with the two prints that had been given to Darby, concluded that they were made by the same person. When he was told that the Kennedy assassination was involved, he backed off the identification. The experts who concluded that the match was in error all knew the consequences of a positive match. In a perfect world this would not be important. In this world, unfortunately, even forensic judgements made by experienced scientists can be colored by many factors. The only two BLIND (i.e. scientifically proper) submissions of the latent print from the book carton and the inked Wallace print resulted in a match.
> 
> 4.) The prints, and Darby's analysis, were submitted to the FBI for evaluation. After 18 months had passed, the Bureau released a simple statement that the print match was in error. No analysis accompanied the statement, and no further comment has been made by the FBI on this issue. I think that this verdict, backed by nothing but the (arguably dubious) history of FBI criminal science, is essentially worthless.
> 
> 5.) Following the hubbub over the print match, Darby went back to the prints and spent a great deal of time (far more time than would normally be spent in a typical investigation), and eventually arrived at a 34 point match.
> 
> 6.) Criticism has been levelled because Darby used photocopies rather than originals for his print comparison. Darby's professional critics used photocopies as well, though, and the copies that they used were, in a couple of cases, inferior to the copies Darby worked with. In this case, the point is probably moot. It might be relevant if we were dealing with a very few match points, some of which were being called into question. That's not the case here.
> 
> 7.) If this print match did not have the importance that it obviously does, I seriously doubt that it would be at all controversial. Darby's 55 years of experience in his field, and his sterling record in court testimony over the years would easily carry the day. 34 matching points? Barring some extraordinary revelation, I think that Walt Brown's description of this print match as "a slam dunk" is probably correct.
> 
> It has been suggested that Mac Wallace's presence on the sixth floor of the TSBD on 11/22/63 might well represent an attempt to blackmail Lyndon Johnson into silence and support. Estes claims he heard from Cliff Carter that Wallace was a shooter. These questions about the use of Wallace in the assassination can and should be discussed. In future years, I doubt that Wallace's presence that day in SOME role or other will be seriously challenged.
> 
> When a CLPE with over a half century of experience makes a blind match, confirms it in an affadavit, stakes his reputation on it, offers to testify to it in court, deals with the objections of doubters, and states that, if he had to make a dying declaration on the matter, it would be "It's him!", I tend to believe that it WAS in fact 'him."



I have also watched an interview with Darby where he states pretty much the same thing.
So, that is pretty damning evidence for the "Oswald did it alone" theory.  But, I would say that doesn't show that Oswald was NOT involved, but rather that it shows there was an associate of LBJ's up there with him.  In what capacity or for what reason..........I can't really figure out.


One more thing, have you heard the theory that the driver of the limo fired the fatal shot?  What is your take on that?


----------



## Ringel05

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stashboi:
> 
> Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."
> 
> Here's a link that might help you -- someday.
> 
> It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.
> 
> Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me. Really? Everyone by now knows every word of the warren commission. Hell they probably have them read it in schools by now. That's why two thirds of Americans believe there has to be a conspiracy. With two thirds of Americans believing there was a conspiracy, that makes you the conspiracy theorist to believe otherwise.
Click to expand...


Two thirds of Americans have been wrong before, on numerous occasions.  Using that as a basis or pillar of an argument is sophistic at best.


----------



## ginscpy

It attributed the assasination to a French hit team.

Problem is - all the members of the team were either in jail or serving in the French military at the time.

Gerald Posner pointed this out in his Case Closed.

It was a CIA job.


----------



## 7forever

*Watch the back of the head gape and close up and compare to frames 313 and 337*.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. In the *CWN* study, after looking at the nix film, I have come to the absolute conclusion that, the image where the driver appears to be turning and aiming a shinning weapon towards JFK, then JFK's head exlpodes is false, it is in the image ofcourse, but what you are actually seeing is, the reflection of the guys hair and fourhead who is sitting in the front seat passenger side of the limo.
2. The movement of the so-called gun image, is the  front seat passenger rocking back and forward when the driver accelerates and tapped the breaks.
3. CASE CLOSED.
4. Lee Harvey Oswald did it by himself, and ofcourse I met Lee's brother once.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Stashman

Rationalist1016 said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though I disagree with most of that, I do REALLY appreciate the fact that you responded to questions with actual answers.  And actually ask questions yourself.  There are a couple on here that if you disagree with, your just an idiot and not worth discussing things with.  It's nice to speak with someone that, even though we disagree on most of this, we can still discuss it.
> 
> As for the subject at hand; like I said earlier, I DO believe a cover-up is possible.  There is one piece of evidence that I understand points to LBJ.  I don't know if you have ever heard of Malcolm Wallace?  It's my understanding that a single finger print that was pulled off of a box in the snipers nest that could not be traced to anybody was found to belong to Malcolm Wallace.  Here is the information that I read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1998, A. Nathan Darby executed an affadavit in which he confirmed a match between a latent fingerprint found on one of the cardboard boxes that comprised the TSBD "sniper's nest" and the inked print of Malcolm Wallace. Subsequently, Darby's match has been criticized by some people who have the requisite qualifications to critique his work, and by many who don't. A few observations on the debate that has surrounded the fingerprint issue follow, based on a wading through the mire of opinions over the years (with the significant caveat that I am certainly not professionally qualified in this field!!)
> 
> 1.) Darby originally identified 14 matching points between the inked and latent prints that were given to him. While there is some debate on the amount of matching points necessary to make a definitive judgement on a match (The FBI suggests 8, some other countries require as many as 16, U.S. courts normally will accept 10-12, etc.), a 14 point match, testified to in court by a Certified Latent Print Examiner with proper experience and credentials, will generally clinch a case.
> 
> 2.) Subsequently, criticism of Darby's match by fingerprint experts focused on dissimilarities between the latent and inked prints. Darby addressed these points directly, noting that Wallace had sustained an injury ("a laceration" ) which, upon healing, created a non-corresponding area near the "delta" in the latent. Other criticism amounted to ignoring the pressure distortion created by hoisting heavy boxes. Little or no substantive criticism was made of Darby's matching points.
> 
> 3.) Darby's match was a BLIND match. Another Texas-based fingerprint expert, E.H. Hoffmeister, when presented with the two prints that had been given to Darby, concluded that they were made by the same person. When he was told that the Kennedy assassination was involved, he backed off the identification. The experts who concluded that the match was in error all knew the consequences of a positive match. In a perfect world this would not be important. In this world, unfortunately, even forensic judgements made by experienced scientists can be colored by many factors. The only two BLIND (i.e. scientifically proper) submissions of the latent print from the book carton and the inked Wallace print resulted in a match.
> 
> 4.) The prints, and Darby's analysis, were submitted to the FBI for evaluation. After 18 months had passed, the Bureau released a simple statement that the print match was in error. No analysis accompanied the statement, and no further comment has been made by the FBI on this issue. I think that this verdict, backed by nothing but the (arguably dubious) history of FBI criminal science, is essentially worthless.
> 
> 5.) Following the hubbub over the print match, Darby went back to the prints and spent a great deal of time (far more time than would normally be spent in a typical investigation), and eventually arrived at a 34 point match.
> 
> 6.) Criticism has been levelled because Darby used photocopies rather than originals for his print comparison. Darby's professional critics used photocopies as well, though, and the copies that they used were, in a couple of cases, inferior to the copies Darby worked with. In this case, the point is probably moot. It might be relevant if we were dealing with a very few match points, some of which were being called into question. That's not the case here.
> 
> 7.) If this print match did not have the importance that it obviously does, I seriously doubt that it would be at all controversial. Darby's 55 years of experience in his field, and his sterling record in court testimony over the years would easily carry the day. 34 matching points? Barring some extraordinary revelation, I think that Walt Brown's description of this print match as "a slam dunk" is probably correct.
> 
> It has been suggested that Mac Wallace's presence on the sixth floor of the TSBD on 11/22/63 might well represent an attempt to blackmail Lyndon Johnson into silence and support. Estes claims he heard from Cliff Carter that Wallace was a shooter. These questions about the use of Wallace in the assassination can and should be discussed. In future years, I doubt that Wallace's presence that day in SOME role or other will be seriously challenged.
> 
> When a CLPE with over a half century of experience makes a blind match, confirms it in an affadavit, stakes his reputation on it, offers to testify to it in court, deals with the objections of doubters, and states that, if he had to make a dying declaration on the matter, it would be "It's him!", I tend to believe that it WAS in fact 'him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have also watched an interview with Darby where he states pretty much the same thing.
> So, that is pretty damning evidence for the "Oswald did it alone" theory.  But, I would say that doesn't show that Oswald was NOT involved, but rather that it shows there was an associate of LBJ's up there with him.  In what capacity or for what reason..........I can't really figure out.
> 
> 
> One more thing, have you heard the theory that the driver of the limo fired the fatal shot?  What is your take on that?
Click to expand...


This was interesting reading. I did a search on Google for Malcolm Wallace and got his bio. So LBJ's brother in law was not only a convicted murderer, but a hit man as well. It is known that LBJ hated the Kennedy's, and the Kennedy's hated LBJ. I think most people would put LBJ in the mix somewhere. But I think it goes a bit deeper than that.

I am a believer in a shadow government. A power elite that control this country and others. This is a cabal of world government cronies and they are the same folks that own the Federal Reserve. I think this group has controlled all of our most highly placed officials since Roosevelt. Than Kennedy shows up and goes against their agenda. I think its more likely that LBJ was under their orders to kill Kennedy and cover it up than I do that he did so for a personal reason.



In his testimony to the Warren Commission he states that he made a trip to Cuba. This is interesting because Oswald was a part of the Pro-Castro movement. He also places himself in New Orleans which is where Oswald worked with the Pro-Castro movement. So I think that this and the fact eye witnesses state that they saw the two men together is enough to convince me that in fact they did.

In regard to the limousine driver I don't think there is enough video evidence to support it.
He would have had to be an incredible shot to throw his left arm over his right while driving, and shoot between the Texas Governor and his wife in order to hit the President. This is the reason that I don't think it was in the plan if he did do it. Many point to how the driver looks back at Kennedy. Well we must remember that he might of done so because Kennedy had already been shot once, and he might of been looking back to see if he was alright. 

I also want to point out that there was another investigation into the assassination of Kennedy in 1976 or 79 that came to the conclusion that Oswald did not act alone, and that there had to be at least another shooter.

Look at this link about the power elite(The Insiders) and world government. Is this not what we are seeing right now.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...by+Robert+Welch+Founder+of+John+Birch+Society


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stashboi:
> 
> Your "video" offering consists of ZERO "evidence."
> 
> Here's a link that might help you -- someday.
> 
> It will require lots of effort on your part.  And some serious attention to your deficit in logic.
> 
> Table of Contents <-- the Warren Commission Report may be accessed starting HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me. Really? Everyone by now knows every word of the warren commission. Hell they probably have them read it in schools by now. That's why two thirds of Americans believe there has to be a conspiracy. With two thirds of Americans believing there was a conspiracy, that makes you the conspiracy theorist to believe otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A moron says something really very sadly stupid, and the drug-addled village ass picker claps and brays like the jackass he always is.    Plodding and predictable.  Sad, but inevitable.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> &#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
Click to expand...


But why would you want to "confuse the issue" if they were wanting to frame the Oswald for shooting from the sixth floor?  If you are going to frame someone for doing something, wouldn't it make more sense to have all the witness claims point to that person?  If the government was involved and wanted EVERYTHING to point to Oswald, they wouldn't want claims of other shooters.
As for "to insure the death of Kennedy", on one hand, it does make sense to have multiple locations for more options for a hit.  But, on the other hand, the cleanest and hardest to protect against, would be a shot from an elevated location.
All the other "theoretical" locations are on the ground in front or to the right.  To the right is the knoll and the picket fence.  And there is NO evidence that a shot passed through Kennedy from right to left.

I understand that someone in the government would have a better chance of changing records, films, photos, and intimidating witnesses, but it still doesn't make sense to do all that when they (the government) could just as well have planted a sharp shooter in a building to the rear, still achieve there objective, and eliminate all the interference with the evidence.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I think the death shot was shot from the front seat passengers fore head and hair.
2. The light just hit it in a certain way, and that produced a bullet, that didn't even have a powder flash.
3. Yup, that did it!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> It attributed the assasination to a French hit team.
> 
> Problem is - all the members of the team were either in jail or serving in the French military at the time.
> 
> Gerald Posner pointed this out in his Case Closed.
> 
> It was a CIA job.



yeah the trolls cant get around the fact that the CIA was involved in the fact that when the HSCA in the 70's during their investigation,when it was winding down,two CIA men came forwarrd and said-WE DID IT.WHERE DO YOU WANT TO GO WITH THIS INVESTIGATION? the HSCA on assassinations of course did not pursue this lead because anything that pointed towards government involvement,they ignored.

This was all written and talked about in a book written by a man who was a senator who served on that HSCA investigation.He resigned in disgust because of that since they made it clear they had no interest in finding out the truth.Their investigation was as much a joke as the warren commission was.He wrote a book that and talked about all of that in it.

Plus you have E Howard Hunt a covert CIA operaive that did covert wars for the CIA for Dick Nixon when he was vice president Under Eisenhower,who ran secret CIA wars in vietnam for him that even Eisenhower did not know about,he made a a death bed confession to his son in a taped recording that was played all over national radio networks.For his entire life,he denied that he was in dallas that day.

Him and Dick Nixon are the only men who could not remember where they were that day.Nixon was at a pepsi cola convention in dallas the morning of the assassination yet he lied and said he was in washington that morning. Hunt as well lied saying saying his entire life that he was not in dallas that day.well on his deathbed confession before he died,he is on tape telling his son that he WAS in dallas that day and he participated in the assassination and that it was a rogue element of the CIA that pulled off the assassination.

The CIA's fingerprints are all over this when you follow the money trail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the *CWN* study, after looking at the nix film, I have come to the absolute conclusion that, the image where the driver appears to be turning and aiming a shinning weapon towards JFK, then JFK's head exlpodes is false, it is in the image ofcourse, but what you are actually seeing is, the reflection of the guys hair and fourhead who is sitting in the front seat passenger side of the limo.
> 2. The movement of the so-called gun image, is the  front seat passenger rocking back and forward when the driver accelerates and tapped the breaks.
> 3. CASE CLOSED.
> 4. Lee Harvey Oswald did it by himself, and ofcourse I met Lee's brother once.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas




sir james,the TROLL of texas.  anymore fairy tales of the day to tell? yeah thats it,only read the warren commission,dont watch those videos I referred to earlier and read that long post of mine a few pages back that proves you are full of shit.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





9/11 inside job said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the *CWN* study, after looking at the nix film, I have come to the absolute conclusion that, the image where the driver appears to be turning and aiming a shinning weapon towards JFK, then JFK's head exlpodes is false, it is in the image ofcourse, but what you are actually seeing is, the reflection of the guys hair and fourhead who is sitting in the front seat passenger side of the limo.
> 2. The movement of the so-called gun image, is the  front seat passenger rocking back and forward when the driver accelerates and tapped the breaks.
> 3. CASE CLOSED.
> 4. Lee Harvey Oswald did it by himself, and ofcourse I met Lee's brother once.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sir james,the TROLL of texas.  anymore fairy tales of the day to tell? yeah thats it,only read the warren commission,dont watch those videos I referred to earlier and read that long post of mine a few pages back that proves you are full of shit.
Click to expand...





1. SO you're saying that the shiny image that appears near the driver is in fact a pistol, that the driver reached up under the dash board and fired the, *kill shot*?
2.  PLEASE SAY YOU"RE SAYING THAT!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sir james,the TROLL of texas.  anymore fairy tales of the day to tell? yeah thats it,only read the warren commission,dont watch those videos I referred to earlier and read that long post of mine a few pages back that proves you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. SO you're saying that the shiny image that appears near the driver is in fact a pistol, that the driver reached up under the dash board and fired the, *kill shot*?
> 2.  PLEASE SAY YOU"RE SAYING THAT!!!!
Click to expand...


*SO you're saying that white fake blob that recoils and separates from his head is a real reflection*? 2. PLEASE SAY YOU"RE SAYING THAT


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. Yes I am absolutely saying that.
2. What is actually happening here is simple, its the suns reflective light bouncing off the fore head and top of the hair, of the front seat passenger,*THAT* is all we are seeing in this clip 7forever.
3. Please argue with me claiming its a gun.
4. You need your eyes checked.
5. I know you desperately want to see a gun there, but from my *Study*, which took me all of three minutes, I have unequivocally determined what all, *WE* are seeing is just a reflection of light coming over the visor, and bouncing off the hair and fore head of the front seat passenger.
6. You can also see that the front seat passenger looked around to the back seat area, just before the *kill shot* then was propelled forward due to the driver hitting the breaks, during the fatal shot, the mass of the front seat passengers body is easy to make out in the lower portion of this clip, just over where the bottom edge of the clip is, see how that dark mass moves around, and how the sun only hits his head at certain times, when he sits more up right.
7. I would think, that the sound of JFK's head exploding sounded like a loud bang, and the driver thought he had been in a car accident, so he hit the breaks, as a auto sensory reaction.
8. Thank me for figuring this out.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

To any rational mind, it is beyond question that we are seeing the sunlight gleam off of the passenger's hair.

As I have said before, however, he may not have known that his haircut was loaded.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Liability said:


> To any rational mind, it is beyond question that we are seeing the sunlight gleam off of the passenger's hair.
> 
> As I have said before, however, he may not have known that his haircut was loaded.





1. So you are saying you already made this same conclusion in this thread?
2. If so where?
3. I thought that I was the first to make this observation, in this thread???
4. At least thats what it seemed like when I joined in to this thread.
5. Kindly direct me to where it is you made such a claim earlier in this thread.
6. I did love the part in your post, 

 "He may not have known that his haircut was loaded."

7. But that too was borrowed from me, you are not plagiarizing my stuff are you?




Regards,
SirJameofTexas


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am absolutely saying that.
> 2. What is actually happening here is simple, its the suns reflective light bouncing off the fore head and top of the hair, of the front seat passenger,*THAT* is all we are seeing in this clip 7forever.
> 3. Please argue with me claiming its a gun.
> 4. You need your eyes checked.
> 5



Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> To any rational mind, it is beyond question that we are seeing the sunlight gleam off of the passenger's hair.
> 
> As I have said before, however, he may not have known that his haircut was loaded.




*To any rational mind, it is beyond question that we are seeing 1963 video fakery *by simply showing that Greer's left arm really does cross with the headshot.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






7forever said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am absolutely saying that.
> 2. What is actually happening here is simple, its the suns reflective light bouncing off the fore head and top of the hair, of the front seat passenger,*THAT* is all we are seeing in this clip 7forever.
> 3. Please argue with me claiming its a gun.
> 4. You need your eyes checked.
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
Click to expand...





1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I know you desperately want to see a gun there, but from my *Study*, which took me all of three minutes, I have unequivocally determined what all, *WE* are seeing is just a reflection of light coming over the visor, and bouncing off the hair and fore head of the front seat passenger.



There's nothing desperate about showing Greer shoot jfk. He shot him because three films show it very clearly. You are desperate and delusional. *You have evidence of nothing and continue with your silly obsession by denying visual facts*.


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am absolutely saying that.
> 2. What is actually happening here is simple, its the suns reflective light bouncing off the fore head and top of the hair, of the front seat passenger,*THAT* is all we are seeing in this clip 7forever.
> 3. Please argue with me claiming its a gun.
> 4. You need your eyes checked.
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


The fakery in Zapruder simply mirrors what Greer really did which was fire the shot over his right shoulder. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






7forever said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fakery in Zapruder simply mirrors what Greer really did which was fire the shot over his right shoulder. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder.
Click to expand...





1. So you are saying, the gun isn't the reflective looking thing, that appears to some to be a gun, but the actual guns was not in the clip, and was lower, down on his shoulder, which can't been seen?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Until you can show a hair reflection besides jfk's recoiling and separating from the head its attached to, it's a proven fake. Get to work, bitch.


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fakery in Zapruder simply mirrors what Greer really did which was fire the shot over his right shoulder. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying, the gun isn't the reflective looking thing, that appears to some to be a gun, but the actual guns was not in the clip, and was lower, down on his shoulder, which can't been seen?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Greer passed the gun in Zapruder and that same bleached object is seen going to the floor in frame 319. The gun's in the film before and after the shot and fakery was created during the shot.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






7forever said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So are you saying the hair is a gun or not???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you can show a hair reflection besides jfk's recoiling and separating from the head its attached to, it's a proven fake. Get to work, bitch.
Click to expand...





1. Lets be clear, you are saying, "I believe that the shiny object towards the front seat that is near the drivers head, is in fact a gun".
2. Or this is what you believe, "I believe the gun isn't shown in the clip, its lower on the drivers shoulder, and is not shiny.
3. Just post this is your next post, a, 1. or a 2. I will then know what you are saying.
4. I know I have just shattered your reality, and this must be very hard on you, so just post 1. or 2.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

Morons like 7forNever have no proof of any forgery.

But that will never stop them from mindlessly and dishonestly (with intent) repeating their bullshit like a fucking broken record.


----------



## 7forever

PurseStrings said:


> Okay. I read through a lot of the posts, but not all. If this is redundant I apologize in advance. I believe in conspiracy theories & government cover ups.
> What I am not understanding here is this:
> 
> If the passenger beside the driver saw this, & he definitely would have, then he was in on it also?
> 
> If the Governor thought Greer pulled the trigger, then I assume his wife did too.
> *Why would they cover for him*?
> 
> *Why would Jackie keep her mouth shut all those years after, even on her deathbed, if she knew who really killed JFK*?
> 
> Do none of you subscribe to theory that LBJ had the most to gain from the death of JFK?
> 
> *I seriously want your opinions & answers*. I wasn't born when JFK was murdered, but I have always been interested in the theories. I obviously have my own. The whole Kennedy curse has legs.



Jackie wasn't look at him, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. *They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up. Just imagine the governor of TX going against the media and government in the 60's. A complete joke*. Of course it was ridiculous and that's the very reason why millions of americans should know about it. So, they can laugh at how retarded government can really be when their arrogance allows such an epic blunder.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Morons like 7forNever have no proof of any forgery.
> 
> But that will never stop them from mindlessly and dishonestly (with intent) repeating their bullshit like a fucking broken record.



Morons like you have proof of nothing.

But that will never stop you from mindlessly and dishonestly (with nonsense) repeating your denials of fact like a broken record.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. 1. or 2.
2.Thats all I ask.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

*Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.





*FRAMES 312-313*




*Watch the fake reflection extend in perfect sync with the fake red mist/blotch. The fake reflections simply mimic what Greer's true movements did when shooting jfk*.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> *Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAMES 312-313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the fake reflection extend in perfect sync with the fake red mist/blotch. The fake reflections simply mimic what Greer's true movements did when shooting jfk*.



Bullshit.  IF the driver done it (and that's impossible for a whole variety of reasons) but just to follow your willy line of logic:

IF the driver had shot the President, then why did the President's head go back and to his left?

According to the ridiculous crap theory you postulate, 7forNever, one would "expect" the President's head to have gone back and to his RIGHT since the alleged "shooter" was in front of him and to HIS left.  

You sub-morons MOCK derisively the Warren Commission conclusion that the President's head may have gone back and to the left (despite having been shot from behind and to his right) due to the neuro-muscular reaction to the brain trauma.  You idiots INSIST that Newtonian physics ALONE can predict how the head will react to the impact of the fatal shot.  

Well, if you REALLY believe that, then YOU must assume that the President's head flew back forcefully in the wrong direction.

If it could do that in one case (the driver done it scenario) then there's no reason it couldn't also have done that under the other scenario (the book depository shot).  

So which is it?  Are the laws of Newtonian physics subject to some exceptions when the brain is traumatically injured?  Or are you willing to admit that the driver couldn't have done it?


----------



## Stashman

7forever said:


> *Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FRAMES 312-313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the fake reflection extend in perfect sync with the fake red mist/blotch. The fake reflections simply mimic what Greer's true movements did when shooting jfk*.




It seems to me that Greer's arm has been lowered back in place before Kennedy's head goes back from the impact. No one is faster than a bullet. We all agree that there was indeed a conspiracy to kill Kennedy, and all we do is fight each other than to banned together and do what we should and try to get another investigation into this matter.
I do think the Greer issue should be looked into, but than so should all the others.


----------



## 7forever

Moorman's affadavit supports the dummie shot that followed the driver shooting at 313. *She took the pic 1/5 a second before the fatal shot and then heard another one. The last shot was fired to provide a red herring for the witnesses *that remained on elm near the limo. *THE LAST SHOT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT to confuse people and give them an alternative location for the fatal shot*.


Mary Moorman's Affidavit (back to the list of witnesses)
Mrs. Jean Hill and I were standing on the grass by the park on Elm Street between the underpass and the corner of Elm & Houston. I had a Polaroid Camera with me and was intending to take pictures of President Kennedy and the motorcade. As the motorcade started toward me I took two pictures. As President Kennedy was opposite me I took a picture of him. *As I snapped the picture of President Kennedy, I heard a shot ring out. President Kennedy kind of slumped over. Then I heard another shot ring out *and Mrs. Kennedy jumped up in the car and said, "My God he had been shot." When I heard these shots ring out, I fell to the ground to keep from being hit myself. I heard three or four shots in all. After the pictures I took were developed, the Picture of President Kennedy showed him slumped over. When the pictures were developed, they came out real light. These pictures have been turned over to Officers investigating this incident. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
*5. 323 *give or take a few frames; *a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm *about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT.


----------



## 7forever

Stashman said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm crossing in the Nix film and the fake reflection in Zapruder are in perfect sync with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Greer's arm has been lowered back in place before Kennedy's head goes back from the impact. No one is faster than a bullet. We all agree that there was indeed a conspiracy to kill Kennedy, and all we do is fight each other than to banned together and do what we should and try to get another investigation into this matter.
> [B]I do think the Greer issue should be looked into, but than so should all the others[/B].[/QUOTE]
> 
> I can't argue much with that but the issue at hand is convoluted but his left hand did not return to the wheel after he passed the gun in Z. [B]The irrefutable proof it's fake is seeing his left shoulder rotate swiftly to the right in nix and muchmore. The hand in zframe 304 [/B][B]is fake[/B]. The disinfo crowds simply ignored Greer passing the gun and skipped to the fake hand BS.:eusa_liar:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. 1. or 2.
> 2.Thats all I ask.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



He's not going to answer that question.  Trust me, I've already tried to get simple answers to simple questions........................not going to happen.

The question that I never got answered was "how could Greer have shot THROUGH Connolly?  I contend that Connolly is up against his wife at the time of the fatal shot which puts him right in the line of fired.  He posts a drawing that shows the shot being fired between Mr & Mrs Connolly.  The video clearly shows Connolly in the line of fire.
Plus, Greer supposedly pulls this off by shooting over his right shoulder, not being able to aim the weapon, while driving!

So, good luck with any questions!


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. 1. or 2.
> 2.Thats all I ask.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not going to answer that question.  Trust me, I've already tried to get simple answers to simple questions........................not going to happen.
> 
> !
Click to expand...


Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. 1. or 2.
> 2.Thats all I ask.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not going to answer that question.  Trust me, I've already tried to get simple answers to simple questions........................not going to happen.
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
Click to expand...


Why was it ended IN by fakery?


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. 1. or 2.
> 2.Thats all I ask.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not going to answer that question.  Trust me, I've already tried to get simple answers to simple questions........................not going to happen.
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
Click to expand...


I absolutely WILL address that.
Because there is NO PROOF that the Zapruder film has been faked.  Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake?  Your claim is that "an event happened, yet it was edited out of the video evidence".  So, how do YOU know about it?  Oh yeah, the Nix film!  The one filmed from farther away than Zapruder and from the left side of the car.  Which shows what?  Nothing!  Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is so pixelated you can't make out any real detail.  And even in THAT film, the detail that you claim is the left arm, is out of timing with the head shot.

Now I addressed your question.  Will you address mine?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Yup, *The Hair* did it!
2. That damned hair will do it everytime!!!!
3. Thats what we call a *Bad Hair Day* here in Texas



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

Couldn't help but notice that 7forNever is ducking the obvious.

IF Greer (the driver) shot the President from IN FRONT of the PRESIDENT and to the President's LEFT, then WHY did the President's head and upper torso slam back and to the the President's left?

IF 7forNever ever finds the nadz to answer that one, then no matter what he says, he's stuck.

And he knows it too.  But let's highlight the problem -- again.

If he says that a shot from in front and left can cause a head to slam back AND also to the left, then he is admitting that forces other than simple Newtonian physics might account for the physical reactions we observe.

IF he says that, then there's no reason those same "factors" (whatever they might be) could not account for the movement of the President's head when shot from BEHIND and to the right.  (Book Depository).

If he says, "Uhm, ONLY Newtonian Physics can account for the movement of the President's head upon being struck by the bullet," then he is denying that the President was shot by Greer.

Which is it, 7forNever?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Liability said:


> Couldn't help but notice that 7forNever is ducking the obvious.
> 
> IF Greer (the driver) shot the President from IN FRONT of the PRESIDENT and to the President's LEFT, then WHY did the President's head and upper torso slam back and to the the President's left?
> 
> IF 7forNever ever finds the nadz to answer that one, then no matter what he says, he's stuck.
> 
> And he knows it too.  But let's highlight the problem -- again.
> 
> If he says that a shot from in front and left can cause a head to slam back AND also to the left, then he is admitting that forces other than simple Newtonian physics might account for the physical reactions we observe.
> 
> IF he says that, then there's no reason those same "factors" (whatever they might be) could not account for the movement of the President's head when shot from BEHIND and to the right.  (Book Depository).
> 
> If he says, "Uhm, ONLY Newtonian Physics can account for the movement of the President's head upon being struck by the bullet," then he is denying that the President was shot by Greer.
> 
> Which is it, 7forNever?






1. I shall answer this question, its easy to answer anyways.
2. There is basically, no way in HELL a person can while driving a Limo, and swing around and within a second, shoot at a man and hit him sitting basically three rows back over his right shoulder with his left hand, this is impossible, thats just to say the least, no way and no how, not in this life time ever could it EVER, be done, give it up!!!!!
3. Besides we all know the passenger did it with his hair!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

Wow.  7forNever is a *total* pussy.

Too afraid to answer 'cause he knows that EITHER answer nails him as the douche bag fraud he is.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely WILL address that.
> Because there is NO PROOF that the Zapruder film has been faked.  Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake?  Your claim is that "an event happened, yet it was edited out of the video evidence".  So, how do YOU know about it?  Oh yeah, the Nix film!  The one filmed from farther away than Zapruder and from the left side of the car.  Which shows what?  Nothing!  Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is so pixelated you can't make out any real detail.  And even in THAT film, the detail that you claim is the left arm, is out of timing with the head shot.
> 
> Now I addressed your question.  Will you address mine?
Click to expand...


Because there is PROOF that Zapruder was faked. Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake? I can't because it's brand new and every person who saw Greer pass the gun in Zapruder and looked at nix understand the simple fakery committed to Zapruder. Your claim is that a visual fact did not happen and Greer's left hand came off the wheel in frame 304 but there is no evidence the left hand returned to the wheel but there is visual proof it did cross his shoulder in both nix and muchmore. 

So, you are assuming something you could never prove. Oh yeah, the Nix film! The one film that needed to be zoomed on to see if his left arm really did cross and it did along with muchmore. Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is clear as day that his left arm crosses with the headshot and you can make out real detail. It's not out of timing. Over his right shoulder it shows the muzzle blast. The grey area pops at the same time as Greer's shot.

Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.




This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.


----------



## Stashman

Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.

Explosive Jackie O tapes reveal how she believed Johnson killed JFK -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net


----------



## Liability

Liability said:


> Couldn't help but notice that 7forNever is ducking the obvious.
> 
> IF Greer (the driver) shot the President from IN FRONT of the PRESIDENT and to the President's LEFT, then WHY did the President's head and upper torso slam back and to the the President's left?
> 
> IF 7forNever ever finds the nadz to answer that one, then no matter what he says, he's stuck.
> 
> And he knows it too.  But let's highlight the problem -- again.
> 
> If he says that a shot from in front and left can cause a head to slam back AND also to the left, then he is admitting that forces other than simple Newtonian physics might account for the physical reactions we observe.
> 
> IF he says that, then there's no reason those same "factors" (whatever they might be) could not account for the movement of the President's head when shot from BEHIND and to the right.  (Book Depository).
> 
> If he says, "Uhm, ONLY Newtonian Physics can account for the movement of the President's head upon being struck by the bullet," then he is denying that the President was shot by Greer.
> 
> Which is it, 7forNever?



BUMP! 7forNever will answer the logical question in 
(a) one millenium
(b) one epoch
(c) on a distant world, far far away -- but probably not in our lifetime
(d) on the 7th day after for NEVER.


----------



## Liability

Stashman said:


> Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.
> 
> Explosive Jackie O tapes reveal how she believed Johnson killed JFK -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net



Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely WILL address that.
> Because there is NO PROOF that the Zapruder film has been faked.  Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake?  Your claim is that "an event happened, yet it was edited out of the video evidence".  So, how do YOU know about it?  Oh yeah, the Nix film!  The one filmed from farther away than Zapruder and from the left side of the car.  Which shows what?  Nothing!  Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is so pixelated you can't make out any real detail.  And even in THAT film, the detail that you claim is the left arm, is out of timing with the head shot.
> 
> Now I addressed your question.  Will you address mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is PROOF that Zapruder was faked. Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake? I can't because it's brand new and every person who saw Greer pass the gun in Zapruder and looked at nix understand the simple fakery committed to Zapruder. Your claim is that a visual fact did not happen and Greer's left hand came off the wheel in frame 304 but there is no evidence the left hand returned to the wheel but there is visual proof it did cross his shoulder in both nix and muchmore.
> 
> So, you are assuming something you could never prove. Oh yeah, the Nix film! The one film that needed to be zoomed on to see if his left arm really did cross and it did along with muchmore. Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is clear as day that his left arm crosses with the headshot and you can make out real detail. It's not out of timing. Over his right shoulder it shows the muzzle blast. The grey area pops at the same time as Greer's shot.
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.
Click to expand...


What a shock..................you didn't address the question that I had asked.
Do you remember?  The one about Connolly being in the line of fire.  So, how about it?

I've also noticed you have not addressed Liability's question about the movement of Kennedy's head.  Which is an EXCELLENT question by the way.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now I addressed your question.  Will you address mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.
> jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shock..................you didn't address the question that I had asked.
> Do you remember?  The one about Connolly being in the line of fire.  So, how about it?
> 
> I've also noticed you have not addressed Liability's question about the movement of Kennedy's head.  Which is an EXCELLENT question by the way.
Click to expand...


If you wanna continue your delusions that Connally was in the way, that's your business. You said the timing was off meaning that you do see his arm cross, so it is clear. I showed the muzzle blast is in perfect sync with the fake reflection. It's all going forward.


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.
> 
> Explosive Jackie O tapes reveal how she believed Johnson killed JFK -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever.
Click to expand...


I was just sharing what came out on the news this morning. I do believe though they she would have information that the general public does not have access too.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
Click to expand...


You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.


----------



## daws101

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't post evidence I will. However I don't you will read it if in fact you can read it.
> 
> Physical Evidence of Conspiracy
> 
> If it's ok to you for your Government to lie to you than that's on you. As for me, I will not have my employees lie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is some counter-evidence:
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
> Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?
> 
> In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
> Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etgDxSUKLqc]&#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

....true logic would dictate  that what is fact would stand even when a majority of speculation is thrown against it.
there is not on piece of solid evidence proving a conspiracy .
if your answer is the gov is hiding it or has destroyed it.....you 1st have to prove it.
in nearly 50 years no one has done that.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is that more people, on a "conspiracy thread", think there is a conspiracy than people that don't?  It's not the number of posts of evidence, it's the credibility of that evidence.  You could have 600 pages of peoples "opinions"..................that doesn't constitute evidence.
> 
> You also didn't address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories.
> 
> And let me be clear, I have never claimed that Oswald did it and did it alone.  I believe that there could be a conspiracy in this case.  I just believe that the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald was involved.   And that shots were fired from the sixth floor window.
> 
> There, I have explained my position.  Can you explain yours?  And can you address the question of the logic of these conspiracy theories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what Im talking about? this guy has done NOTHING but read what the warren commission tells him.He wont watch those videos that I showed earlier or the one you showed or read that long post of mine that exonerates oswald  or read ANY books you refer him to other than the warren commission since it doesnt go along with what he wants to see.
> 
> If he watched those videos he would see all that stuff he posted is propaganda that has nothing to back it up on. He is a complete waste of time and  is only interested in what the warren commission tells him.NOTHING ELSE.
Click to expand...

 guess you forgot what ignore means!


----------



## Stashman

daws101 said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is some counter-evidence:
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD'S SOLE GUILT -- POINT-BY-POINT
> Lee Harvey Oswald -- Lone Assassin or Patsy?
> 
> In addition, I've got a question for those that believe shots were fired from multiple locations:
> Why would conspirators that are planning on framing a guy on the sixth floor of a building, of firing at the president from behind, place the "real" shooters anywhere but BEHIND the president?  Why would their plan be to fire at him from the front and/or side and then have to do all the work of changing medical records, photos, films, and even the actual wound themselves?  It defies logic to conduct a conspiracy in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etgDxSUKLqc]&#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....true logic would dictate  that what is fact would stand even when a majority of speculation is thrown against it.
> there is not on piece of solid evidence proving a conspiracy .
> if your answer is the gov is hiding it or has destroyed it.....you 1st have to prove it.
> in nearly 50 years no one has done that.
Click to expand...


I will state this once again. In 1976 or 79 a commission looked into the JFK assassination and concluded that there had to be more than one shooter. That in the very definition means conspiracy. 

NOUN:
pl. con·spir·a·cies

   1. An agreement to perform together an illegal, wrongful, or subversive act.
    A group of conspirators.
   2. Law An agreement between two or more persons to commit a crime or accomplish a legal purpose through illegal action.
   3. A joining or acting together, as if by sinister design: a conspiracy of wind and tide that devastated coastal areas.


----------



## daws101

ginscpy said:


> It attributed the assasination to a French hit team.
> 
> Problem is - all the members of the team were either in jail or serving in the French military at the time.
> 
> Gerald Posner pointed this out in his Case Closed.
> 
> It was a CIA job.


 any evidence or just your opinion ?


----------



## daws101

Stashman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> &#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ....true logic would dictate  that what is fact would stand even when a majority of speculation is thrown against it.
> there is not on piece of solid evidence proving a conspiracy .
> if your answer is the gov is hiding it or has destroyed it.....you 1st have to prove it.
> in nearly 50 years no one has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will state this once again. In 1976 or 79 a commission looked into the JFK assassination and concluded that there had to be more than one shooter. That in the very definition means conspiracy.
> 
> NOUN:
> pl. con·spir·a·cies
> 
> 1. An agreement to perform together an illegal, wrongful, or subversive act.
> A group of conspirators.
> 2. Law An agreement between two or more persons to commit a crime or accomplish a legal purpose through illegal action.
> 3. A joining or acting together, as if by sinister design: a conspiracy of wind and tide that devastated coastal areas.
Click to expand...

that's 78...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
Click to expand...


agreed.He should be banned for that statement alone spitting on Jackie like that.


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> To any rational mind, it is beyond question that we are seeing the sunlight gleam off of the passenger's hair.
> 
> As I have said before, however, he may not have known that his haircut was loaded.


 it was  a brilcream 45. extra hold with extended clip!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 600 post on this thread I think and if i start from page one and collcet the posted evidence showing a conspiracy to those that show none the evidence for conspiracy far outwieghs the other. Where is the logic of ANY man that would choose the evidence that is by far the minority?
> 
> There is a documentary called, "The Men That Killed Kennedy' and in it it shows a photo of the shooter on the grassy knoll. It can be found at the following link:
> 
> &#x202a;THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY "The Coup d'Etat" COMPLETE EPISODE 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ....true logic would dictate  that what is fact would stand even when a majority of speculation is thrown against it.
> there is not on piece of solid evidence proving a conspiracy .
> if your answer is the gov is hiding it or has destroyed it.....you 1st have to prove it.
> in nearly 50 years no one has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will state this once again. In 1976 or 79 a commission looked into the JFK assassination and concluded that there had to be more than one shooter. That in the very definition means conspiracy.
> 
> NOUN:
> pl. con·spir·a·cies
> 
> 1. An agreement to perform together an illegal, wrongful, or subversive act.
> A group of conspirators.
> 2. Law An agreement between two or more persons to commit a crime or accomplish a legal purpose through illegal action.
> 3. A joining or acting together, as if by sinister design: a conspiracy of wind and tide that devastated coastal areas.
Click to expand...


thats what cracks me up about all these books written defedning the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin is that even the HSCA that I mentioned earlier before where that senator talked that about evidence of the CIA being involved,not pursued,that even THEY said the warren commission was wrong and that there was a probable conspiracy.yet we have people writing books and coming on the net STILL defending the official version.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am absolutely saying that.
> 2. What is actually happening here is simple, its the suns reflective light bouncing off the fore head and top of the hair, of the front seat passenger,*THAT* is all we are seeing in this clip 7forever.
> 3. Please argue with me claiming its a gun.
> 4. You need your eyes checked.
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show a reflection that looks like a gun at the moment a president's being shot. You can't because it never happened but in the altered Zfilm.
Click to expand...

 it was and still is impossible to alter 8mm film with out changing the frame count .
any copies would show  the so called alterations as faded or mis matched color or smearing ,fuzzy focus .


----------



## daws101

WHY THE ZAPRUDER FILM IS AUTHENTIC
Presented in Dallas on Friday, 11/20/98 by
Dr. Josiah Thompson

(As transcribed by Clint Bradford. Original file at his Why the Zapruder Film is Authentic - Josiah Thompson)


Preface (by C. Bradford)

Educated at Yale, Josiah Thompson received his Ph.D. in philosophy in 1964. In between studies, he spent a couple of years in the Navy with Underwater Demolition Team 21. He taught at Yale and then Haverford College and rose to the rank of Professor of Philosophy. 

In 1976, he resigned his tenured professorship to work as a private investigator in northern California, starting his own investigations firm in 1979. 

In the past twenty years, he has participated in cases ranging from child kidnapping to white collar crime and insurance defense. He has investigated over one hundred murder cases, eighteen of them carrying the death penalty. His investigation of a 1991 Virginia case persuaded then-Governor Wilder to commute a death sentence to life-imprisonment on the eve of the scheduled execution. 

A number of his cases have garnered national attention. He participated in the defense of Bill and Emily Harris in the Patty Hearst kidnapping, and of Huey Newton on murder and assault charges. He also participated in the successful defense of Chol Soo Lee on murder charges (an ABC-TV "20/20" segment and basis for the film, "True Believer"), and was defense investigator for attorney Stephen Bingham (acquitted on five counts of murder in the "San Quentin Six" case). His most recent high-profile cases include being investigator for Timothy McVeigh in the Oklahoma bombing trial and investigating the bombing of environmental activists Judi Bari and Darryl Cherney. 

His hardcover 1967 and paperback 1976 publications of Six Seconds in Dallas - A Micro-Study of the Kennedy Assassination live up to their sub-titles' promise: "Six Seconds in Dallas is infuriating," reviewed the Los Angeles Times, "for it suggests the kind of analytical study the Warren Commission failed even to attempt." His 1988 book, Gumshoe: Reflections in a Private Eye, has been called "the best book ever written about the life of the private eye." 

The text below covers several points raised in the "Zapruder alteration" debate. Dr. Thompson walks us through what devious persons would have thought if they decided to undertake the alteration of the Zapruder film. Then he provides us with a "Zapruder Film Possession Timeline." He next debunks two re-hashed assertions that were recently published in James Fetzer's "Assassination Science" - first, that the NPIC possessed the Zapruder film on November 22, 1963, and second, Fetzer's tendency to pull facts out of context from others' works to suit his needs - and forsake the original authors' intent. 


- Clint Bradford, 11/24/98

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR. THOMPSON: Before turning to the Zapruder film in particular, I want to situate it under a more general horizon. 
If altered, the Zapruder film would be an example of a more general phenomenon: the alteration of physical evidence by the authorities in a criminal case. Yes, it does happen. Not often. In fact, it's almost unique. In over twenty years of experience as a criminal investigator, I've seen it happen only once or twice. But it does happen. In fact, right now I have a death-penalty case where I think it happened. Let me tell you about it. 

[Here follows a brief description of the possible substitution of a cartridge case by the investigating officer in a murder case.] 

Whether or not a substitution was made in this case is not the point. What is the point is the considerations that would make such a substitution plausible, that would make someone even try it: Note first that the crime scene cartridge case was in the custody of the person carrying out the substitution. Note second that, since the cartridge case was linked to no other evidence in the case, once the substitution was made there was no way for it to be discovered. Note third that the person who substituted the cartridge case knew exactly what he had to prove by the substitution. 

Now let's try on another hypothetical example for size. Let's say that a particular letter is found at a crime scene. Let's say that that letter was the output of a computer at a remote location. Let's also say that the investigating officer had some incentive to change the wording in the letter. If you were that investigating officer, what questions would you ask yourself? Wouldn't you first ask whether there were other copies of the letter? Had the writer kept a copy in a safe place or given it to someone else? Was the text of the letter kept on the computer? Even if it had been deleted from the hard drive of the computer, was there a backup somewhere? The alteration of evidence in a criminal case is a desperate act. Would you take that chance if you knew that irrefutable evidence of the alteration might turn up somewhere else? And how could you ever be sure? 

Now let's take a photograph of a crime. First, you'd have to know exactly how you wanted to alter it. Secondly, you'd have to be sure no other copies - no negative hidden away, no second copy residing in someone else's possession - existed. Thirdly, you'd have to be sure that no other photographs taken by anyone else later would surface to expose the alteration. 

With these considerations in mind, consider whether you would undertake to alter the Zapruder film. First, you'd have to know exactly what you wanted to show in your alteration. Second, since the film in question was a movie, you might very well have to alter not just one frame, not just one sequence of frames, but many. Thirdly, what about the other films? At least thirty-eight people were taking pictures that day in Dealey Plaza. At the very least, the Muchmore and Nix films also would have to be altered. The Muchmore film was purchased by UPI on Monday, November 25th, and shown the following day on WNEW-TV in New York City. On Friday, November 29th, the Nix film was also purchased by UPI and shown the next week in theater newsreels. 

But the critical problem for anyone thinking of altering the Zapruder film is not the Muchmore and Nix films. It is all the other films you don't know about - films developed outside Dallas by people from out-of-state who just happened by...or by foreign tourists who would get their films developed in their home countries. Any one of these unknown films could expose your alteration. 

If one sat down for a long, long time it would be difficult to come up with a situation where alteration was more unlikely than in a film of the assassination of President Kennedy - a murder occurring at noon in a public square in front of hundreds of witnesses, an unknown number of whom were taking photographs of it. 

Unlikely? Yes. Foolhardy? Yes. Impossible? No. 

What makes it impossible is the actual provenance of the film itself. Recall above the example which showed the foolhardiness of faking a letter if you were not in possession of all the copies. This situation is repeated with respect to the Zapruder film. For a minute, come along with me as we plot Zapruder and his film's movements over that crucial weekend thirty-five years ago... 


NOVEMBER 22, 1963 
8:00 am
Abraham Zapruder arrives at the offices of Jennifer Juniors. Marilyn Sitzman and Lillian Rogers persuade him to retrieve his 8 mm. movie camera from his home.
11:30 am
Zapruder returns to his office after retrieving his camera.
12:30 pm
Zapruder films the assassination from a pedestal in Dealey Plaza.
12:45 pm
Zapruder returns to his office and locks the camera in his safe.
1:30 pm
Reporter Harry McCormick takes Secret Service Agent Forrest Sorrels to Zapruder's office. Emotionally upset, Zapruder agrees to furnish Sorrels with a copy of his film - if Sorrels will agree that the copy is only for use by the Secret Service and that it would not be shown or given to any media. Sorrels agrees.
1:45 pm
Together with Zapruder's partner, Irwin Schwartz, Sorrels, McCormick and Zapruder drive to Dallas Morning News. Since they can't process the film, they walk to WFAA-TV. Zapruder is interviewed live; Schwartz is photographed with the camera.
2:15 pm
A police car takes Sorrels, Schwartz, Zapruder and McCormick to the Kodak plant. Zapruder makes arrangements for the processing of the film. Phil Willis meets Sorrels at the Kodak plant and also agrees to furnish the Secret Service with copies of his 35 mm. slides. Sorrels gets a phone call and leaves for Dallas Police Headquarters.
3:15 pm (est.)
The processed film is shown to fifteen to eighteen people. To have copies made, Zapruder must take camera original to Jamieson Company.
4:00 pm (est.)
Zapruder has three (3) copies made by the Jamieson Company. He requests affidavit that no more copies were made.
4:30 pm (est.)
Zapruder returns to Kodak plant with the original and three (3) copies. He has the three (3) copies processed and requests affidavits from Kodak personnel that only three (3) copies were processed.

Afternoon
Richard Stolley and Tommy Thompson of LIFE fly in from Los Angeles. LIFE stringers Patsy Swank and Holland McCombs learn that Zapruder has film of the assassination. Forrest Sorrels receives two of the three first generation copies and assures Zapruder they will be used only for official purposes by the Secret Service. 

Evening
Stolley sets up offices in the Adolphus Hotel and begins calling Zapruder's home at fifteen minute intervals. Zapruder, shaken by the day's events, drives aimlessly around Dallas. 

9:55 pm
Secret Service Agent Max Phillips sends one of the two copies to Secret Service Chief Rowley in Washington, D.C. In an accompanying note, Phillips says that "Mr. Zapruder is in custody of the 'master' film."
11:00 pm
Stolley reaches Zapruder at home and asks to come out and view the film. Zapruder declines. They agree to meet the next morning at 9:00am at Zapruder's office. 


NOVEMBER 23
8:00 am
Stolley is waiting at Zapruder's office when Zapruder arrives. The film is screened for Stolley. Stolley agrees that LIFE will pay Zapruder $50,000 in two installments for print rights to the film. Stolley leaves with the original and perhaps the remaining copy. The original is sent to Chicago where the LIFE editorial staff has assembled to prepare the new issue to be on the newsstands the following Tuesday, November 26th. During the preparation of black and white copies, the original is broken in several places by photo technicians. Splices are made. 

At some time this weekend, a copy of the film is sent to New York where it is viewed by C.D. Jackson, publisher of LIFE. Jackson decides to acquire all rights to the film and so instructs Stolley. 

Evening
Since copies cannot be made in Dallas, Gordon Shanklin, FBI SAIC in Dallas, is instructed to send the copy the FBI obtained from Sorrels by commercial flight to Washington, D.C. Shanklin does so, at the same time requesting that the FBI Lab make three, second-generation copies, one for Washington and two for the Dallas Field Office. 


NOVEMBER 24
Zapruder may have screened the film for Forrest Sorrels and other law enforcement agents. 


NOVEMBER 25
Morning
Stolley meets with Zapruder in the offices of Zapruder's lawyer. The negotiations end with LIFE purchasing world-wide rights to the film for $150,000. 

During these negotiations, Dan Rather is shown the film. He neglects to make an immediate bid but elects to check with New York first. During a radio broadcast with Richard C. Hottelet and Hughes Rudd, Rather describes the film which he has "just returned from seeing." Later that day, Rather describes his viewing of the film on the CBS Evening News. Rather could only have seen this film at this time if Zapruder had retained one copy and provided Stolley with only the original the previous Saturday. 


NOVEMBER 26 
Morning
LIFE begins newsstand distribution of the November 29th issue. At the same time, various LIFE editors order up prints of the film for viewing in their offices. I was shown one of these in October 1966. Since control was lax, bootleg copies began to circulate. 
What emerges from this chronology is a single important fact: At no time during this hectic weekend did the original of the film ever leave the custody and control of Abraham Zapruder and LIFE magazine. Two first-generation copies were provided to Forrest Sorrels of the Secret Service in the late afternoon of November 22nd . One of these copies was shipped to Washington that night. The other was turned over to the FBI and sent by commercial air to Washington the next day. But the original stayed with Zapruder until the morning of November 23rd when Dick Stolley walked out of Zapruder's office with it under his arm. That original remained under LIFE's custody and control until it was given back to Zapruder's family in the 1970s. 

But how do we know that LIFE did not conspire in the alteration of the film? As it is impossible to prove any negative, so it is impossible to prove this negative. But there is no shred of evidence that it happened. On Monday, November 25th, many millions of LIFE magazine copies went into the mails to subscribers with black and white frames from the film, and, about the same time, copies of the film began appearing in editors' offices. Had the conspiratorial alteration of the film by LIFE and the government already taken place? If not, it would have been too late. With unknown copies floating around, the toothpaste could no longer have been put back in the tube. 

Recently, another thread in the fabric has become visible. On Saturday morning, November 23rd, 1963, Zapruder sold just print rights to LIFE for $50,000. Other media were clamoring at Zapruder's heels, and two days later he sold additional rights to LIFE for $100,000 more. Are we to believe that Zapruder - always a shrewd businessman - had let Stolley walk out of his office with both the original and the last first- generation copy? How would Zapruder be able to negotiate with the media for the remaining rights to his film? 

Had he given up his last copy of the film, then Dan Rather could not have viewed the film in the offices of Zapruder's lawyer on the morning of November 25th. Had he given up the last copy of his film, he could not have shown the film numerous times to Forrest Sorrels and others over that weekend. 

Recently, a new fact has come to light via the inquiries of the AARB. Their report disclosed that "...the Zapruder family's company possessed a third, first-generation copy of the Zapruder film." If Zapruder retained a first-generation copy of the film, then there was no time ever when the toothpaste could have been put back in the tube. You say that Zapruder and LIFE could both have cooperated with the government in the alteration of the film? You can say this if you will. You can believe it, I suppose... But I can't. I think it's silly.

At this conference two years ago, Professor James Fetzer declared that a "historical turning point" had been reached: The alteration of the Zapruder film had been proven! When my colleague here, Hal Verb, had the temerity to disagree, the Professor told him he was "irrational." When earlier this year, I had the temerity to disagree, I was told by the Professor that "...you have thereby discredited yourself as a commentator on these matters." 
Well, Professor Fetzer is a commentator here today and you will be able to judge his commentary. But since he is here, I want to close by taking up two of his contentions. First, that the original of the Zapruder film was sent to the National Photographic Interpretation Center on the evening of November 22nd. Second, that famed eyewitness identification expert Elizabeth Loftus has produced findings showing that salient details of events are remembered with 98% accuracy and completeness. 

In a recent email to me, Professor Fetzer wrote: 

"A study that appears in ASSASSINATION SCIENCE [states that] the film appears to have been in the hands of the National Photographic Interpretation Center run by the CIA already Friday night, where an original and three copies were struck and then returned to Dallas in time for a small group of reporters, including Dan Rather, to view the film in a preliminarily-edited version." 

The study referred to is by Mike Pincher and Roy L. Schaeffer. These writers manufacture out of whole cloth a flight of "at least the original and one copy" from Dallas to Andrews Air Force Base on the night of the 22nd and a return flight of the altered film to Dallas in the early morning hours of November 23rd. They do this without a single fact to support their fancy. They even cite the Max Phillips note (quoted above), but never tell the reader that Phillips also pointed out that "Mr. Zapruder is in custody of the 'master' [read 'original'] film." 

They - and apparently Professor Fetzer - have simply misinterpreted the so-called "CIA 450 Documents" discovered by Paul Hoch in the early 1980s. These documents recount the preparation of four photo briefing boards for government officials based upon NPIC's analysis of the film. The question at issue is the timing of the shots. The selection of frames for the briefing boards makes clear that NPIC is looking at the same film we see today. 

Telltale information is found on page six of the documents which refer to the December 6, 1963 issue of LIFE. Hence, the examination was carried out not on November 22nd - but sometime in December 1963. The copy of the film analyzed was the Secret Service copy, whose agents stayed with the film while the briefing boards were prepared. AARB located and interviewed two former employees of NPIC who stated that internegatives were made of only single frames to be mounted on briefing boards and that they never "reproduced the film as a motion picture." 

Professor Fetzer makes his second claim in his own recognizable style. He wrote to me: 

"On Table 3.1 of Elizabeth Loftus, EYEWITNESS TESTIMONY, appears a summary of research with 151 subjects which reports that, when a group of subjects considered what they were observing to be salient or significant, they were 98% accurate and 98% complete with respect to their observations, which reinforces their importance as evidence. Even though you appear to accept the widely-held belief that eyewitness testimony is unreliable, Loftus' findings provide one more striking indication that opinions that are popular are not always true. 

"Indeed, to think that a view must be true because it is widespread is to commit the FALLACY OF POPULAR SENTIMENTS... While you have cited an appropriate expert in Elizabeth Loftus, you have misrepresented her findings concerning eyewitness testimony in relation to the assassination of JFK... Indeed, David [Mantik] offers a calculation that, whenever dozens of witnesses all recall an event...in the same way then they are almost certainly correct. If a single witness has a 2% chance of being wrong, then if all ten witnesses report the same event, the probability they are all wrong is 02 to the 10th power or 10 to the minus 17th, which equals .00000000000000001!" 

There are so many errors in these few lines that it is difficult to know where to begin. 

First of all, these are not Elizabeth Loftus' findings, but the account of an experiment published in the Harvard Law Review by Marshall, et al. entitled, "Effects of Kind of Question and Atmosphere of Interrogation on Accuracy and Completeness of Testimony." The focus of the study is not "salience" or "accuracy" or "completeness" - but, rather, methods of interrogation. Elizabeth Loftus cited the study in her book - but these are not "her findings." 

Had Professor Fetzer taken the trouble to look at the article he cites, he would have recognized that the "salient items" were not picked out by the people tested in the experiment, but by staff members and high school students. Hence, he misspeaks in saying, "...when a group of subjects considered what they were observing to be salient or significant, they were 98% accurate and 98% complete with respect to their observations." 

It is Professor Fetzer's practice to ascribe nonsensical views to people and then criticize them for holding them. Likewise here. The Professor ascribes to me the silly idea that "...a view must be true because it is widespread." Then he exposes me as having committed "the fallacy of popular sentiments" for holding such a silly idea. This isn't argument. It's just silliness! 

Then there is Professor Fetzer's claim that I have "misrepresented" Elizabeth Loftus' findings with respect to the Kennedy assassination. It is not only I who "accepts the widely-held belief that eyewitness testimony is unreliable," it is also Elizabeth Loftus. In fact, it is precisely her work which brought about this "widely-held belief." The cover of Eyewitness Testimony states that the book "...makes the psychological case against the reliability of the eyewitness." 

This is the book's single, unifying theme. Eyewitness testimony is both unreliable at its inception and subject to corruption by later acquired information and questioning. 

Since I'd worked with Elizabeth Loftus on two cases (most recently the Oklahoma City bombing case), I asked her what she thought of the use the Harvard Law article had been put to by David Mantik and Professor Fetzer. She wrote back: 

"It is fair to say that salient details are remembered better than peripheral ones. Also, it is easier to mislead people about peripheral details. 

"It is WRONG [her emphasis], however, to say anything like 98% of salient details are accurately remembered. If that was shown in the Marshall case, it is only with those subjects, with that stimulus material, in that study. We virtually never make claims about absolute percentages because the real percentages in any situation depend on so many other factors." 

So much for my alleged misinterpretation of her views. 

Next is Professor Fetzer's quotation of a statistical error by David Mantik. Here, as in so many other things, he wraps himself in David Mantik's skirts. But David Mantik is mistaken when he writes: 

"If a single witness has a 2% chance of being wrong, then if all ten witnesses report the same event, the probability they are all wrong is .02 to the 10th power or 10 to the minus 17th, which equals .00000000000000001!" 

They both got it wrong. As Art Snyder will be able to explain to you, they confused a Type I Probability (false negative) with a Type II Probability (false positive). I am sure Professor Fetzer will go on for hours in argument with Art Snyder about this. As for me, I know zip about probability theory and find the important point to be Elizabeth Loftus' "...it's wrong to say anything like 98% of salient details are accurately remembered." 

You may wonder why I've taken the time to attack Professor Fetzer here. It is because he expresses a trend in assassination research which I find odious. 

His emphasis on credentials and the cult of expertise (or alleged expertise) is demeaning to the tradition of inquiry we all share as a community. When the final history of this case is written it will be based on the canons of acute historical research. These canons have nothing to do with how many initials you can hang after your name or how often you're called "distinguished." 

They have to do with the evidence you put forward for your view and the reasonableness of the interpretations you hang on that evidence. That's what Sylvia Meagher and I believed when we started working together in the 60s. It was a long time ago in virtually another country. It was 1965... 66... 67, and here and there people were beginning to distrust what they'd been told. 

There was Mary Ferrell in Dallas, Penn Jones just outside Dallas, Sylvia Meagher in New York City, Paul Hoch in Berkeley, Cyril Wecht in Pittsburgh, Vince Salandria in Philadelphia, Harold Weisberg in Maryland, Ray Marcus and David Lifton in Los Angeles... and many, many more. A housewife, a lawyer for the school board, the editor of a small paper, a graduate student, a young professor, a WHO official. We were little people. People who had only a few things in common -- inquiring minds, an unwillingness to be intimidated by public attitudes, more than a little tenacity, a bit of modesty and a willingness to laugh at oneself. None of us had any money or hoped to make any money out of this. We were doing it for its own sake. We formed a community... the closest thing to a true community of inquiry that I've ever known. 

We shared information on a transcontinental basis. I still remember the excitement with which Vince Salandria and I received our copy of the Sibert-O'Neill Report from Paul Hoch! None of us gave a damn for credentials because - as we put it - "There are no Ph.Ds in assassination research." 

Back then - with the might and majesty of the federal government aligned with the news media in defense of the Warren Report - performing assassination research was somewhat like doing research on UFOs. It was not respectable. And so we formed our own community and helped with each others' research and critiqued each others' drafts. It's that community which still stands in my mind's eye as the ideal - and it's that community to which I owe my loyalty. 

That community lies at the farthest remove from "Assassination Science" and its promoter. 

Josiah Thompson, 11/98


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.
> jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shock..................you didn't address the question that I had asked.
> Do you remember?  The one about Connolly being in the line of fire.  So, how about it?
> 
> I've also noticed you have not addressed Liability's question about the movement of Kennedy's head.  Which is an EXCELLENT question by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wanna continue your delusions that Connally was in the way, that's your business. You said the timing was off meaning that you do see his arm cross, so it is clear. I showed the muzzle blast is in perfect sync with the fake reflection. It's all going forward.
Click to expand...


No..........I said what "you claim" is his arm.........is out of timing with the head shot.  There is nothing clear in that blown-up clip.

You didn't actually address my question now did you.  You are just claiming that I am wrong...............FINE................show me why.

YES or NO................is the drawing that you have posted, showing the line of fire going between the Connolly's correct?

YES or NO...............Is Mr. Connolly laying against his wife, as we see in the film and in their own accounts of the event?

Simple questions...............simple answers.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audio recordings of Jackie Kennedy saying that she believed that LBJ was behind the assassination are about to be released to the public.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
Click to expand...


The absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.

And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless  rat twat moron.

By the way, you are still ducking my question.

It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.


----------



## Liability

Liability said:


> Couldn't help but notice that 7forNever is ducking the obvious.
> 
> IF Greer (the driver) shot the President from IN FRONT of the PRESIDENT and to the President's LEFT, then WHY did the President's head and upper torso slam back and to the the President's left?
> 
> IF 7forNever ever finds the nadz to answer that one, then no matter what he says, he's stuck.
> 
> And he knows it too.  But let's highlight the problem -- again.
> 
> If he says that a shot from in front and left can cause a head to slam back AND also to the left, then he is admitting that forces other than simple Newtonian physics might account for the physical reactions we observe.
> 
> IF he says that, then there's no reason those same "factors" (whatever they might be) could not account for the movement of the President's head when shot from BEHIND and to the right.  (Book Depository).
> 
> If he says, "Uhm, ONLY Newtonian Physics can account for the movement of the President's head upon being struck by the bullet," then he is denying that the President was shot by Greer.
> 
> Which is it, 7forNever?



7forNever must be ducking this with all of his "might!"


----------



## Rationalist1016

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless rodent, rat twat moron.
> 
> Bt the way, you are still ducking my question.
> 
> It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Well, the truth comes quickly.........................it takes time to make stuff up!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

six farts in a row from the trolls since my last post.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless  rat twat moron.
> 
> By the way, you are still ducking my question.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes it is you ignorant fucking ****. Elvis should ban your useless out of respect for Jackie.  It's blasphemous all by itself. She saw the exit wound on the right rear and certainly at some point was told Greer fired the fatal shot. It means everything that she'd point at one who was at least aware it was gonna happen. You ain't rational in any way.LOL


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
> G]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless rodent, rat twat moron.
> 
> Bt the way, you are still ducking my question.
> 
> It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the truth comes quickly.........................it takes time to make stuff up!!
Click to expand...


I never made up anything, just pointed out facts. *If Greer didn't pass a gun then why was the object covered with white and grey?*


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever the late widow of President Kennedy "believed" is of no importance whatsoever*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless  rat twat moron.
> 
> By the way, you are still ducking my question.
> 
> It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.
Click to expand...



The absolutely ignorant opinion of a lying **** , you is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.

And leave it me, a sleuth to point out what a disrespectful **** you are. Only a scumbag like you would post such idiotic nonsense, you fumbling worthless rat twat moron.

*By the way, you are still ducking my question. How did jfk get shot from the rear when he was shot from the front*?




*You fucking worthless *****.

It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shock..................you didn't address the question that I had asked.
> Do you remember?  The one about Connolly being in the line of fire.  So, how about it?
> 
> I've also noticed you have not addressed Liability's question about the movement of Kennedy's head.  Which is an EXCELLENT question by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna continue your delusions that Connally was in the way, that's your business. You said the timing was off meaning that you do see his arm cross, so it is clear. I showed the muzzle blast is in perfect sync with the fake reflection. It's all going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..........I said what "you claim" is his arm.........is out of timing with the head shot.  There is nothing clear in that blown-up clip.
> 
> You didn't actually address my question now did you.  You are just claiming that I am wrong...............FINE................show me why.
> 
> YES or NO................is the drawing that you have posted, showing the line of fire going between the Connolly's correct?
> 
> YES or NO...............Is Mr. Connolly laying against his wife, as we see in the film and in their own accounts of the event?
> 
> Simple questions...............simple answers.
Click to expand...


The films are very clear that Greer passed the gun in Zapruder and his left hand never returned to the wheel. *At the time of the headshot, three very fake reflections mimic the movements of the gun, hand and arm*. That fakery is confirmed by Greer's real arm crossing in both other films. I ignored nothing because in the real world you would be fucked and have to deal with reality. *You have no defense, just deflection and changing the subject. No challenge is forthcoming concerning Greer's guilt. The only thing researchers will do is ignore that film alteration has finally been proven and the secret is finally out*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the truth comes quickly.........................it takes time to make stuff up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Greer's left arm crossing was innocent then why was that edited out of Zapruder? His left shoulder does not rotate in Z like in nix and muchmore. The fake hand pops off the wheel, changing shape and size. *Greer shot jfk and that is why they added a silly fake hand for retards like you to say 'hey look his hand is below the seat'. But that defense is now invalid because his left arm really crosses exposing this 1963 silliness*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

yy123 said:


> but...but...but... YOU'RE the one who solved the mystery!!!
> Yet, Why bother with a "dummy" shot... it's ignorant! A waste of manpower and resources! To "distract" people from seeing Greer do the deed! Please...
> IF it was a dummy shot as you claim... why bother expending a live round and then having people search for and retreive the bullet. It makes no sense.
> Why not solve the problems of... you need a life. There is nobody to prosecute and you have no evidence.
> Hell... you can't even prove Greer's shot is possible much less plausible.
> But it is fun to see this thread continue with "Yes he did, No he didn't" dialogue.




*The shot is proven by showing that they tried to hide it*. But because of the info age and at least one person with enough sniffing power the truth came out. *The last two shots were close together and my reasoning makes sense* with Moorman's historical pic, making her account solid that she heard a shot when she took the pic and one right after. *The grassy knoll has its place in this case as a red herring*.

*The distraction shot makes perfect sense and Hill's testimony shows the confusion they were gunning for*. It simply gave people an excuse to ignore that they saw Greer shoot jfk.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> yy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but...but...but... YOU'RE the one who solved the mystery!!!
> Yet, Why bother with a "dummy" shot... it's ignorant! A waste of manpower and resources! To "distract" people from seeing Greer do the deed! Please...
> IF it was a dummy shot as you claim... why bother expending a live round and then having people search for and retreive the bullet. It makes no sense.
> Why not solve the problems of... you need a life. There is nobody to prosecute and you have no evidence.
> Hell... you can't even prove Greer's shot is possible much less plausible.
> But it is fun to see this thread continue with "Yes he did, No he didn't" dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The shot is proven by showing that they tried to hide it*. But because of the info age and at least one person with enough sniffing power the truth came out. *The last two shots were close together and my reasoning makes sense* with Moorman's historical pic, making her account solid that she heard a shot when she took the pic and one right after. *The grassy knoll has its place in this case as a red herring*.
> 
> *The distraction shot makes perfect sense and Hill's testimony shows the confusion they were gunning for*. It simply gave people an excuse to ignore that they saw Greer shoot jfk.
Click to expand...








even she thinks you're nuts!


----------



## Divine Wind

Not a conspiracy theorist here.  Frankly, I think most of them are silly.  Human nature is such that it is impossible to keep big secrets hidden from the public for very long.  Eventually it all leaks out.  Anything that doesn't wasn't  a secret to begin with.

When I first moved to the Dalla-Ft. Worth area in 1998, one of the first things I did was visit Dealey Plaza.  I don't know everything that happened there on November 22, 1963, but I've been a expert rifleman for several decades in both ROTC and in the military.  I never put much stock in the wild conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, but when I went up to the Grassy Knoll and looked up Elm Street, I got a chill.  It was the perfect place to be for an assassination.  Due to the curve of the road, it lined up perfectly with anyone making the turn off N. Houston Street onto Elm.  It was so easy anyone with some modest training could shoot a target since the car would be coming straight at them at low speed after making the turn.  Conversely, shooting a deflection shot from a building as a target moved from left to right is much more difficult.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most most ignorant, worthless **** ever. She had the best view of the rear exit immediately after Greer shot jfk. *You should be banned for that statement alone*.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolutely ignorant opinion of a grieving widow is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it to a fuck-stain evasive scumbag like you to think that my expression of opinion would warrant a banning.  You fumbling worthless  rat twat moron.
> 
> By the way, you are still ducking my question.
> 
> It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The absolutely ignorant opinion of a lying **** , you is of no value to ANY rational person, dipshit.
> 
> And leave it me, a sleuth to point out what a disrespectful **** you are. Only a scumbag like you would post such idiotic nonsense, you fumbling worthless rat twat moron.
> 
> *By the way, you are still ducking my question. How did jfk get shot from the rear when he was shot from the front*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You fucking worthless *****.
> 
> It has not gone unnoticed, you complete gutless cowardly pussy piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Well, your handle on the idiom is marginal, but at least you ducked the question, as easily predicted.

See?

It was easy to expose you as the cowardly pussy you are.

Thanks for obliging us all by stepping up to acknowledge it, loser!


----------



## Liability

There are lots of slow motion videos available of rifle shots striking various objects.

One cool thing observant (and honest) folks will notice is that the spray out of the exit side is almost ALWAYS much more noticeable and prominent than anything ejected from the entry hole.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. When Oswald's big brother first saw him in jail, he knew he had did it.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divine.Wind said:


> Not a conspiracy theorist here.  Frankly, I think most of them are silly.  Human nature is such that it is impossible to keep big secrets hidden from the public for very long.  Eventually it all leaks out.  Anything that doesn't wasn't  a secret to begin with.
> 
> When I first moved to the Dalla-Ft. Worth area in 1998, one of the first things I did was visit Dealey Plaza.  I don't know everything that happened there on November 22, 1963, but I've been a expert rifleman for several decades in both ROTC and in the military.  I never put much stock in the wild conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, but when I went up to the Grassy Knoll and looked up Elm Street, I got a chill.  It was the perfect place to be for an assassination.  Due to the curve of the road, it lined up perfectly with anyone making the turn off N. Houston Street onto Elm.  It was so easy anyone with some modest training could shoot a target since the car would be coming straight at them at low speed after making the turn.  Conversely, shooting a deflection shot from a building as a target moved from left to right is much more difficult.



as you'll find out,the trolls here have NO INTEREST in hearing true facts from expert marksmen like yourself.Just read through their ramblings in the last 10 pages or so.anything that shows it was impossible for oswald to do it,they ignore and  wont address it since it counters their fairy tales.Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.

He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush for a triangular crossfire with a team behind the picket fence,one on the dal tex building and the other on another building.Thats how his units coordinated ambushs with the enemy when he was in vietnam.

He also talked in his book that he knew that the warren commission was pure B.S as well in the fact that once he learned later on after looking into the case that the commission concluded oswald fired the fatal head shot from behind that it was exactly that,B.S because in all his sniper kills that he performed in vietnam,he never once  saw a mans head go backwards after shooting him in the back of the head.It was a grusome memory that haunts him to this day and does not like  to talk about but he clearly remembers that NEVER happened in his sniper kills.

Thanks for coming on in sharing this.Its a nice refreshing change to see someone on here that knows what they are talking about and doesnt only see what they want to see.


----------



## Divine Wind

9/11 inside job said:


> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.



Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.  

Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?  

"Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divine.Wind said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.
> 
> Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?
> 
> "Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".
Click to expand...


to answer THAT question,you got to rememebr the president is just a puppet for the establishment.he doesnt control the country like he is suppose to be able to according to the constituion.Every president since JFK,has been a willing puppet for them and did what they told him to do while in office.thats why THEY are still alive and he was killed because Kennedy WASNT a puppet for the establishment and did not do what they told him to do.He was our last REAL president we had.Thats why they got rid of Bobby as well because according to aides of his,he was going to reopen an independent investigation into it if he got elected to office which he would have if not assassinated.


----------



## Divine Wind

While I know a lot more goes on behind the scenes than some people realize, I also know that it takes a huge people-machine to make such a system work.....and people talk.  Having worked for Uncle Sam for 21 years, I can tell that most of the power comes from the will of so many people working together, not just one person or a small group of people.  

In fact, I'm amazed we get so much done as we do such as NASA.  Congress?  They've rendered themselves impotent because of their self-involved concern to become reelected.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.
> 
> Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?
> 
> "Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to answer THAT question,*you got to rememebr* the president is just a puppet for the establishment.he doesnt control the country like he is suppose to be able to according to the constituion.Every president since JFK,has been a willing puppet for them and did what they told him to do while in office.thats why THEY are still alive and he was killed because Kennedy WASNT a puppet for the establishment and did not do what they told him to do.He was our last REAL president we had.Thats why they got rid of Bobby as well because according to aides of his,he was going to reopen an independent investigation into it if he got elected to office which he would have if not assassinated.
Click to expand...




One cannot "rememebr" [sic] or even remember something which doesn't in fact exist in reality.

You, being an incredibly gullible douche bag, may believe that a President is just a puppet, but that doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a conspiracy theorist here.  Frankly, I think most of them are silly.  Human nature is such that it is impossible to keep big secrets hidden from the public for very long.  Eventually it all leaks out.  Anything that doesn't wasn't  a secret to begin with.
> 
> When I first moved to the Dalla-Ft. Worth area in 1998, one of the first things I did was visit Dealey Plaza.  I don't know everything that happened there on November 22, 1963, but I've been a expert rifleman for several decades in both ROTC and in the military.  I never put much stock in the wild conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, but when I went up to the Grassy Knoll and looked up Elm Street, I got a chill.  It was the perfect place to be for an assassination.  Due to the curve of the road, it lined up perfectly with anyone making the turn off N. Houston Street onto Elm.  It was so easy anyone with some modest training could shoot a target since the car would be coming straight at them at low speed after making the turn.  Conversely, shooting a deflection shot from a building as a target moved from left to right is much more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you'll find out,the trolls here have NO INTEREST in hearing true facts from expert marksmen like yourself.Just read through their ramblings in the last 10 pages or so.anything that shows it was impossible for oswald to do it,they ignore and  wont address it since it counters their fairy tales.Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush for a triangular crossfire with a team behind the picket fence,one on the dal tex building and the other on another building.Thats how his units coordinated ambushs with the enemy when he was in vietnam.
> 
> He also talked in his book that he knew that the warren commission was pure B.S as well in the fact that once he learned later on after looking into the case that the commission concluded oswald fired the fatal head shot from behind that it was exactly that,B.S because in all his sniper kills that he performed in vietnam,he never once  saw a mans head go backwards after shooting him in the back of the head.It was a grusome memory that haunts him to this day and does not like  to talk about but he clearly remembers that NEVER happened in his sniper kills.
> 
> Thanks for coming on in sharing this.Its a nice refreshing change to see someone on here that knows what they are talking about and doesnt only see what they want to see.
Click to expand...


What is the name of that book?  Or the authors name?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a conspiracy theorist here.  Frankly, I think most of them are silly.  Human nature is such that it is impossible to keep big secrets hidden from the public for very long.  Eventually it all leaks out.  Anything that doesn't wasn't  a secret to begin with.
> 
> When I first moved to the Dalla-Ft. Worth area in 1998, one of the first things I did was visit Dealey Plaza.  I don't know everything that happened there on November 22, 1963, but I've been a expert rifleman for several decades in both ROTC and in the military.  I never put much stock in the wild conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, but when I went up to the Grassy Knoll and looked up Elm Street, I got a chill.  It was the perfect place to be for an assassination.  Due to the curve of the road, it lined up perfectly with anyone making the turn off N. Houston Street onto Elm.  It was so easy anyone with some modest training could shoot a target since the car would be coming straight at them at low speed after making the turn.  Conversely, shooting a deflection shot from a building as a target moved from left to right is much more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you'll find out,the trolls here have NO INTEREST in hearing true facts from expert marksmen like yourself.Just read through their ramblings in the last 10 pages or so.anything that shows it was impossible for oswald to do it,they ignore and  wont address it since it counters their fairy tales.Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush for a triangular crossfire with a team behind the picket fence,one on the dal tex building and the other on another building.Thats how his units coordinated ambushs with the enemy when he was in vietnam.
> 
> He also talked in his book that he knew that the warren commission was pure B.S as well in the fact that once he learned later on after looking into the case that the commission concluded oswald fired the fatal head shot from behind that it was exactly that,B.S because in all his sniper kills that he performed in vietnam,he never once  saw a mans head go backwards after shooting him in the back of the head.It was a grusome memory that haunts him to this day and does not like  to talk about but he clearly remembers that NEVER happened in his sniper kills.
> 
> Thanks for coming on in sharing this.Its a nice refreshing change to see someone on here that knows what they are talking about and doesnt only see what they want to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Divine.Wind said:


> Not a conspiracy theorist here.  Frankly, I think most of them are silly.  Human nature is such that it is impossible to keep big secrets hidden from the public for very long.  Eventually it all leaks out.  Anything that doesn't wasn't  a secret to begin with.
> 
> When I first moved to the Dalla-Ft. Worth area in 1998, one of the first things I did was visit Dealey Plaza.  I don't know everything that happened there on November 22, 1963, but I've been a expert rifleman for several decades in both ROTC and in the military.  I never put much stock in the wild conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, but when I went up to the Grassy Knoll and looked up Elm Street, I got a chill.  It was the perfect place to be for an assassination.  Due to the curve of the road, it lined up perfectly with anyone making the turn off N. Houston Street onto Elm.  It was so easy anyone with some modest training could shoot a target since the car would be coming straight at them at low speed after making the turn.  Conversely, shooting a deflection shot from a building as a target moved from left to right is much more difficult.


not necessarily ...My father was a marine sharpshooter and a sniper in ww2 and highly decorated.
I watched him shoot holes in silver dollars (center mass) with a 45. at 50 yards..
he said that any good marksman could have made the book depository shot.
he also said that he could have shot and killed all the people in the limo using an m1 with no site ,because at that slow speed they might as well be standing still.
as to the grassy knoll, he said that if someone had fired from there it would have blown apart the president's head. "the knoll was a perfect nest to shoot from. but a damn dumb place to retreat from" that's a direct quote from my dad.
BTW OSWALD LEARNED TO SHOOT IN THE U.S.MARINES.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Divine.Wind said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.
> 
> Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?
> 
> "Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".
Click to expand...


So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?

It is interesting to hear the perspective of someone that has been on the Knoll.  I have been in Dallas a couple times for work, but unfortunately didn't have the opportunity to walk around the site.  All I got was to drive through there at dusk.  That doesn't give you a good layout of the land.  What I did observe, was that Elm street is a steeper hill than I previously thought it was.


----------



## Stashman

Rationalist1016 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.
> 
> Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?
> 
> "Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?
> 
> It is interesting to hear the perspective of someone that has been on the Knoll.  I have been in Dallas a couple times for work, but unfortunately didn't have the opportunity to walk around the site.  All I got was to drive through there at dusk.  That doesn't give you a good layout of the land.  What I did observe, was that Elm street is a steeper hill than I previously thought it was.
Click to expand...


I grew up in Dallas and back in the mid 80's worked for a glass company and I and another guy changed the window glass at the snipers nest at the School book depository.
Have been to the grassy knoll dozens of times.

Along the curb on Elm St. is a sewer drain on the right side a few feet from where Kennedy was shot. This would have been the perfect spot for a shooter. There is a tunnel inside that drain which at the time could be followed out and to the trinity river bottoms. This should be looked into further.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. In *My Study*, on the effects of a lateral quadrant head shot, by a 6.5  mm bolt action rifle, the reflex action always is for the victim, to push back with feet and legs, and mid section, for one, in order to avoid another shot, a gut reaction, what have you.... also the force of the bullet entering into the skull, is slight, and while it penetrates the shell of the skull, the bullet begins to tumble and slow down, going through the thick mass of the brain, tumbling towards the front globe, and striking the right interior forehead at a side spin angle, not the tip of the bullet, creating the explosion of the bullet hitting inside the interior of the skull, and exploding, having kinetic energy, this is what propels the head back-wards, along with the  instinctive reflex action of the legs and feet and and muscles of the mid section.
2. So there we have it, case closed, *CWN* knows *all* the answers again.


Regards,
Circumflex's


----------



## Divine Wind

Rationalist1016 said:


> So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?
> 
> It is interesting to hear the perspective of someone that has been on the Knoll.  I have been in Dallas a couple times for work, but unfortunately didn't have the opportunity to walk around the site.  All I got was to drive through there at dusk.  That doesn't give you a good layout of the land.  What I did observe, was that Elm street is a steeper hill than I previously thought it was.



Elm is sloped, but that adds to why the Grassy Knoll is a good place to be, because the angle is straight on, but the front of the car would be tilted down allowing a better view of the open rear seats.  No need to shoot through the windshield.  Anyone standing up there can see it as cars drive down the road.  

I don't know if Oswald was in it, alone or not.  All I know is that it would be an extremely unlikely coincidence that many witnesses on the day pointed to the very place that would have been the perfect spot for a sniper assassin.


----------



## ginscpy

It must have made Jackies skin crawl when LBJ called her up a few days after the assn and called her "dear" and "Is there anything I can do to help.?"

She thoght LBJ was the one who ordered the assn.


----------



## Rationalist1016

Divine.Wind said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?
> 
> It is interesting to hear the perspective of someone that has been on the Knoll.  I have been in Dallas a couple times for work, but unfortunately didn't have the opportunity to walk around the site.  All I got was to drive through there at dusk.  That doesn't give you a good layout of the land.  What I did observe, was that Elm street is a steeper hill than I previously thought it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elm is sloped, but that adds to why the Grassy Knoll is a good place to be, because the angle is straight on, but the front of the car would be tilted down allowing a better view of the open rear seats.  No need to shoot through the windshield.  Anyone standing up there can see it as cars drive down the road.
> 
> I don't know if Oswald was in it, alone or not.  All I know is that it would be an extremely unlikely coincidence that many witnesses on the day pointed to the very place that would have been the perfect spot for a sniper assassin.
Click to expand...


The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side.
So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.


----------



## Stashman

Okay I'm not saying this is how it happened, I just want to share this because it is viable.

This shows that the head-shot could have come from the storm drain in from the Presidential limo.

SIGHTINGS


----------



## ginscpy

Rationalist1016 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?
> 
> It is interesting to hear the perspective of someone that has been on the Knoll.  I have been in Dallas a couple times for work, but unfortunately didn't have the opportunity to walk around the site.  All I got was to drive through there at dusk.  That doesn't give you a good layout of the land.  What I did observe, was that Elm street is a steeper hill than I previously thought it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elm is sloped, but that adds to why the Grassy Knoll is a good place to be, because the angle is straight on, but the front of the car would be tilted down allowing a better view of the open rear seats.  No need to shoot through the windshield.  Anyone standing up there can see it as cars drive down the road.
> 
> I don't know if Oswald was in it, alone or not.  All I know is that it would be an extremely unlikely coincidence that many witnesses on the day pointed to the very place that would have been the perfect spot for a sniper assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
Click to expand...



look at all that foliage in the recent photo.

sure watered the trees


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divine.Wind said:


> While I know a lot more goes on behind the scenes than some people realize, I also know that it takes a huge people-machine to make such a system work.....and people talk.  Having worked for Uncle Sam for 21 years, I can tell that most of the power comes from the will of so many people working together, not just one person or a small group of people.
> 
> In fact, I'm amazed we get so much done as we do such as NASA.  Congress?  They've rendered themselves impotent because of their self-involved concern to become reelected.



congress is bought off and paid for.anybody who does get into congress and wants to change things,the establishment gets them thrown out of office.they vote themselves to have all these huge pay raises while the american peoples minimun wages just barely get higher every 5 years or so.They get all these special perks that the american people never get.

The trolls here that think oswald killed kennedy think that congress is out for us and wants to take care of us,that they are honest people looking out for our best interests.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> It must have made Jackies skin crawl when LBJ called her up a few days after the assn and called her "dear" and "Is there anything I can do to help.?"
> 
> She thoght LBJ was the one who ordered the assn.



yeah thats a safe bet.LbJ really rubbed it in her nose.Immediately after the assassination,he had all of her furniture and her belongings,taken out of the white house the next day.what a nice man with a big heart huh?


----------



## Divine Wind

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah thats a safe bet.LbJ really rubbed it in her nose.Immediately after the assassination,he had all of her furniture and her belongings,taken out of the white house the next day.what a nice man with a big heart huh?



More like two weeks.  LBJ was an arrogant ass whom I blame for mishandling Viet Nam, but I doubt he ordered a "hit" on JFK and he certainly didn't kick Jackie Kennedy out the next day. 

The Capital: Moving Out - TIME


> Jackie Kennedy moved out of the White House on a sunny but crisply cool afternoon late last week. Until her departure, last-minute deliveries kept arriving at the red brick Georgetown house lent to her by Under Secretary of State Averell Harriman.



The article contains some interesting historical tidbits like this one: 


> In the east wing of the White House, letters offering prayers and sympathy for Jackie piled up in stacks six feet high over 300,000 in all. And at the Treasury Department Building, Jackie, expressionless, watched Treasury Secretary Douglas Dillon award the department's citation for "exceptional bravery" to Secret Service Man Clinton J. Hill. It was Hill, assigned to protect Jackie since the day she became First Lady, who ran to the rear of the presidential limousine in Dallas after Kennedy had been killed, clambered onto the bumper and clutched Jackie's hand as she pulled him aboard.
> 
> At Their Father's Side. At Jackie's request, the remains of her two dead childrenPatrick Bouvier, who died last August less than 48 hours after caesarean birth, and a girl stillborn in 1956were reburied beside their father in Arlington National Cemetery. There was no advance announcement; instead, the transfer was moved up by a day when it appeared that newsmen might get wind of it. Patrick's body was accompanied to Quonset, R.I., from the Kennedy burial plot at Brookline, Mass., by Boston's Richard Cardinal Gushing and Municipal Judge Francis X. Morrissey, both family friends. The stillborn girl was brought by a Catholic priest from Newport, R.I.
> 
> At Quonset, the small white coffins were put aboard the Kennedy family plane, Caroline, as it stood, deliberately inconspicuous, at a far corner of the airfield. Senator Edward Kennedy accompanied them on the two-hour flight to Washington. At 8:40 that evening, a handful of relatives and close friends stood with Jackie during a 20-minute burial service in the flickering light of the "eternal flame" that burns at the head of John Kennedy's grave.
> 
> Read more: The Capital: Moving Out - TIME


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must have made Jackies skin crawl when LBJ called her up a few days after the assn and called her "dear" and "Is there anything I can do to help.?"
> 
> She thoght LBJ was the one who ordered the assn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats a safe bet.LbJ really rubbed it in her nose.Immediately after the assassination,he had all of her furniture and her belongings,taken out of the white house the next day.what a nice man with a big heart huh?
Click to expand...

That is total bullshit. I'll bet your dumbass wasn't even alive when JFK was shot, you moron.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is your take on the whole thing?  Oswald alone?  Oswald in on a Conspiracy?  No Oswald at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  *And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side*.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted about the right side being impossible as have many researchers. Greer's testimony and the only metal fragments being recovered behind the right eye confirm the entry by Greer over the right eye. The WC reversed it  with a fantasy wound path.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  *And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side*.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted about the right side being impossible as have many researchers. Greer's testimony and the only metal fragments being recovered behind the right eye confirm the entry by Greer over the right eye. The WC reversed it  with a fantasy wound path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops wrong post ! sorry!
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

daws101 said:


> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson_026/steamingpileofpoo.jpg[/IMG]



You erred in the quotation and it makes it appear I wrote something which I did not.  Please correct it.  Thanks.


----------



## daws101

Divine.Wind said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson_026/steamingpileofpoo.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You erred in the quotation and it makes it appear I wrote something which I did not.  Please correct it.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


fixed. once again sorry!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  *And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side*.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted about the right side being impossible as have many researchers. Greer's testimony and the only metal fragments being recovered behind the right eye confirm the entry by Greer over the right eye. The WC reversed it  with a fantasy wound path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the post !
Click to expand...


----------



## Rationalist1016

What is going on with the quotes?  Why am I shown saying something that I DID NOT?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divine.Wind said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats a safe bet.LbJ really rubbed it in her nose.Immediately after the assassination,he had all of her furniture and her belongings,taken out of the white house the next day.what a nice man with a big heart huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like two weeks.  LBJ was an arrogant ass whom I blame for mishandling Viet Nam, but I doubt he ordered a "hit" on JFK and he certainly didn't kick Jackie Kennedy out the next day.
> 
> The Capital: Moving Out - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Kennedy moved out of the White House on a sunny but crisply cool afternoon late last week. Until her departure, last-minute deliveries kept arriving at the red brick Georgetown house lent to her by Under Secretary of State Averell Harriman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article contains some interesting historical tidbits like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> In the east wing of the White House, letters offering prayers and sympathy for Jackie piled up in stacks six feet high &#8212;over 300,000 in all. And at the Treasury Department Building, Jackie, expressionless, watched Treasury Secretary Douglas Dillon award the department's citation for "exceptional bravery" to Secret Service Man Clinton J. Hill. It was Hill, assigned to protect Jackie since the day she became First Lady, who ran to the rear of the presidential limousine in Dallas after Kennedy had been killed, clambered onto the bumper and clutched Jackie's hand as she pulled him aboard.
> 
> At Their Father's Side. At Jackie's request, the remains of her two dead children&#8212;Patrick Bouvier, who died last August less than 48 hours after caesarean birth, and a girl stillborn in 1956&#8212;were reburied beside their father in Arlington National Cemetery. There was no advance announcement; instead, the transfer was moved up by a day when it appeared that newsmen might get wind of it. Patrick's body was accompanied to Quonset, R.I., from the Kennedy burial plot at Brookline, Mass., by Boston's Richard Cardinal Gushing and Municipal Judge Francis X. Morrissey, both family friends. The stillborn girl was brought by a Catholic priest from Newport, R.I.
> 
> At Quonset, the small white coffins were put aboard the Kennedy family plane, Caroline, as it stood, deliberately inconspicuous, at a far corner of the airfield. Senator Edward Kennedy accompanied them on the two-hour flight to Washington. At 8:40 that evening, a handful of relatives and close friends stood with Jackie during a 20-minute burial service in the flickering light of the "eternal flame" that burns at the head of John Kennedy's grave.
> 
> Read more: The Capital: Moving Out - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


naw he didnt order the hit but he knew about it all.Nixon,Johnson,connolly and hoover were all friends with each other and they all hated the kennedys.that was  very well known.That was why connolly shocked the nation when after serving with Johnson,he switched parties and just from the democrat party to the republican party so he could serve with his other buddy DICK Nixon.He pretty much blew it that he knew there was a conspiracy to kil him when after he was shot he shouted out-OH MY GOD,THEIR GOING TO KISS US ALL.he was obviously thinking when he got shot,oh my god,their not just going to kill kennedy,their going to kill me to,they are going to kiss us all.

as I said earlier,according to ralph yarbrough who rode with LBJ,LBJ before the shots were fired,bout 10 seconds prior,he said johnson was ducking down and before they entered dealy plaza,he was on a radio talking to people which he thought was very weird and strange for him to be doing that.also,its funny that you mentioned Harriman because the Bush family has a long drawn out history of being friends with the Harriman family.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  *And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side*.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted about the right side being impossible as have many researchers. Greer's testimony and the only metal fragments being recovered behind the right eye confirm the entry by Greer over the right eye. The WC reversed it  with a fantasy wound path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lone nut theorists fail miserably in the fact all the dallas doctors said the back of his head was blasted out with an entrance wound to the throat and to the forehead as well.the photos were obvious forgerys.the two main  men in charge of the autopsy at bethesda had never even done one before.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elm is sloped, but that adds to why the Grassy Knoll is a good place to be, because the angle is straight on, but the front of the car would be tilted down allowing a better view of the open rear seats.  No need to shoot through the windshield.  Anyone standing up there can see it as cars drive down the road.
> 
> I don't know if Oswald was in it, alone or not.  All I know is that it would be an extremely unlikely coincidence that many witnesses on the day pointed to the very place that would have been the perfect spot for a sniper assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look at all that foliage in the recent photo.
> 
> sure watered the trees
Click to expand...


thanks for posting that pic.we know oswald also could not have done it because the photos taken back then show that the trees were in his line of fire and he would have had to shoot between the tree's.No way would an experience riflemen wait for him to get off houston when he has a straight line fire and no obstruction in front of him and wait for him to go down elm where it is a far more difficult shot.

There was definetely a team of snipers down there that day.Not only did you have a few witnesses saying they saw a man on the grassy knoll firing a rifle,but other witnesses said they saw gunmen firing from over behind those trees as well next to that white buiding on the far right closeup.

Those shooters were there as a diversion to get everybody going in different directions so the shooters in the dal tex building could get away and for the diversionary shooters that were behind the fence where zapruder was,they of course had CIA men posing as secret service agents.we know there were men posing as ss agents because patrolmen joe smith ran up the knoll and the guy flashed his badge to him and told him he was a secret service agent.we also  know no secret agents  were on foot that day because they  reported they were not so we obviously had some imperonaters inpersonating them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.
> jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shock..................you didn't address the question that I had asked.
> Do you remember?  The one about Connolly being in the line of fire.  So, how about it?
> 
> I've also noticed you have not addressed Liability's question about the movement of Kennedy's head.  Which is an EXCELLENT question by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wanna continue your delusions that Connally was in the way, that's your business. You said the timing was off meaning that you do see his arm cross, so it is clear. I showed the muzzle blast is in perfect sync with the fake reflection. It's all going forward.
Click to expand...


yeah thats hysterical his delusions that connolly was in the way. If he did not close his eyes all the time while looking at the film,he would see that connolly is turning to the right looking over his right shoulder to see that he has been shot.He knew better than to look to his left since he knew Greer was going to fire at him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can. My position is now and has always been that we have been lied to by our Government, and that we need a REAL investigation into this matter. As to your questions:
> 
> Multiple shots were fired for two reasons.
> 1. To insure the death of Kennedy
> 2. To confuse this issue by having different witness opinions of where the shots came from.
> 
> For most people it would not be possible to change records etc..if they were involved in a murder conspiracy, but that is not the case if the Government was involved. It would be more than possible.
> 
> Its not the number of post on this thread, but the amount of evidence presented on it for which I made my earlier statement. It's just not this thread but everywhere this issue comes up there seems to be more evidence contradicting the warren report, than that that supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I disagree with most of that, I do REALLY appreciate the fact that you responded to questions with actual answers.  And actually ask questions yourself.  There are a couple on here that if you disagree with, your just an idiot and not worth discussing things with.  It's nice to speak with someone that, even though we disagree on most of this, we can still discuss it.
> 
> As for the subject at hand; like I said earlier, I DO believe a cover-up is possible.  There is one piece of evidence that I understand points to LBJ.  I don't know if you have ever heard of Malcolm Wallace?  It's my understanding that a single finger print that was pulled off of a box in the snipers nest that could not be traced to anybody was found to belong to Malcolm Wallace.  Here is the information that I read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1998, A. Nathan Darby executed an affadavit in which he confirmed a match between a latent fingerprint found on one of the cardboard boxes that comprised the TSBD "sniper's nest" and the inked print of Malcolm Wallace. Subsequently, Darby's match has been criticized by some people who have the requisite qualifications to critique his work, and by many who don't. A few observations on the debate that has surrounded the fingerprint issue follow, based on a wading through the mire of opinions over the years (with the significant caveat that I am certainly not professionally qualified in this field!!)
> 
> 1.) Darby originally identified 14 matching points between the inked and latent prints that were given to him. While there is some debate on the amount of matching points necessary to make a definitive judgement on a match (The FBI suggests 8, some other countries require as many as 16, U.S. courts normally will accept 10-12, etc.), a 14 point match, testified to in court by a Certified Latent Print Examiner with proper experience and credentials, will generally clinch a case.
> 
> 2.) Subsequently, criticism of Darby's match by fingerprint experts focused on dissimilarities between the latent and inked prints. Darby addressed these points directly, noting that Wallace had sustained an injury ("a laceration" ) which, upon healing, created a non-corresponding area near the "delta" in the latent. Other criticism amounted to ignoring the pressure distortion created by hoisting heavy boxes. Little or no substantive criticism was made of Darby's matching points.
> 
> 3.) Darby's match was a BLIND match. Another Texas-based fingerprint expert, E.H. Hoffmeister, when presented with the two prints that had been given to Darby, concluded that they were made by the same person. When he was told that the Kennedy assassination was involved, he backed off the identification. The experts who concluded that the match was in error all knew the consequences of a positive match. In a perfect world this would not be important. In this world, unfortunately, even forensic judgements made by experienced scientists can be colored by many factors. The only two BLIND (i.e. scientifically proper) submissions of the latent print from the book carton and the inked Wallace print resulted in a match.
> 
> 4.) The prints, and Darby's analysis, were submitted to the FBI for evaluation. After 18 months had passed, the Bureau released a simple statement that the print match was in error. No analysis accompanied the statement, and no further comment has been made by the FBI on this issue. I think that this verdict, backed by nothing but the (arguably dubious) history of FBI criminal science, is essentially worthless.
> 
> 5.) Following the hubbub over the print match, Darby went back to the prints and spent a great deal of time (far more time than would normally be spent in a typical investigation), and eventually arrived at a 34 point match.
> 
> 6.) Criticism has been levelled because Darby used photocopies rather than originals for his print comparison. Darby's professional critics used photocopies as well, though, and the copies that they used were, in a couple of cases, inferior to the copies Darby worked with. In this case, the point is probably moot. It might be relevant if we were dealing with a very few match points, some of which were being called into question. That's not the case here.
> 
> 7.) If this print match did not have the importance that it obviously does, I seriously doubt that it would be at all controversial. Darby's 55 years of experience in his field, and his sterling record in court testimony over the years would easily carry the day. 34 matching points? Barring some extraordinary revelation, I think that Walt Brown's description of this print match as "a slam dunk" is probably correct.
> 
> It has been suggested that Mac Wallace's presence on the sixth floor of the TSBD on 11/22/63 might well represent an attempt to blackmail Lyndon Johnson into silence and support. Estes claims he heard from Cliff Carter that Wallace was a shooter. These questions about the use of Wallace in the assassination can and should be discussed. In future years, I doubt that Wallace's presence that day in SOME role or other will be seriously challenged.
> 
> When a CLPE with over a half century of experience makes a blind match, confirms it in an affadavit, stakes his reputation on it, offers to testify to it in court, deals with the objections of doubters, and states that, if he had to make a dying declaration on the matter, it would be "It's him!", I tend to believe that it WAS in fact 'him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have also watched an interview with Darby where he states pretty much the same thing.
> So, that is pretty damning evidence for the "Oswald did it alone" theory.  But, I would say that doesn't show that Oswald was NOT involved, but rather that it shows there was an associate of LBJ's up there with him.  In what capacity or for what reason..........I can't really figure out.
> 
> 
> One more thing, have you heard the theory that the driver of the limo fired the fatal shot?  What is your take on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was interesting reading. I did a search on Google for Malcolm Wallace and got his bio. So LBJ's brother in law was not only a convicted murderer, but a hit man as well. It is known that LBJ hated the Kennedy's, and the Kennedy's hated LBJ. I think most people would put LBJ in the mix somewhere. But I think it goes a bit deeper than that.
> 
> I am a believer in a shadow government. A power elite that control this country and others. This is a cabal of world government cronies and they are the same folks that own the Federal Reserve. I think this group has controlled all of our most highly placed officials since Roosevelt. Than Kennedy shows up and goes against their agenda. I think its more likely that LBJ was under their orders to kill Kennedy and cover it up than I do that he did so for a personal reason.
> 
> 
> 
> In his testimony to the Warren Commission he states that he made a trip to Cuba. This is interesting because Oswald was a part of the Pro-Castro movement. He also places himself in New Orleans which is where Oswald worked with the Pro-Castro movement. So I think that this and the fact eye witnesses state that they saw the two men together is enough to convince me that in fact they did.
> 
> In regard to the limousine driver I don't think there is enough video evidence to support it.
> He would have had to be an incredible shot to throw his left arm over his right while driving, and shoot between the Texas Governor and his wife in order to hit the President. This is the reason that I don't think it was in the plan if he did do it. Many point to how the driver looks back at Kennedy. Well we must remember that he might of done so because Kennedy had already been shot once, and he might of been looking back to see if he was alright.
> 
> I also want to point out that there was another investigation into the assassination of Kennedy in 1976 or 79 that came to the conclusion that Oswald did not act alone, and that there had to be at least another shooter.
> 
> Look at this link about the power elite(The Insiders) and world government. Is this not what we are seeing right now.
> 
> Yahoo! Video Detail for 1958 - Great Speech by Robert Welch Founder of John Birch Society
Click to expand...


the problem with that though stashman is that Greer had CIA connections and he violated every protocal in ss regulations by turning around like that and stopping the car.ALL the ss agents violated their protocals that day by destroying and removing evidence on the orders of Johnson.the fact that Greer was not prosecuted or even reprimanded for his disgraceful actions,is proof that it was a home grown plot which Johnson was just covering up like you said.he didnt orchestrate it.The CIA/military did. Greer had plenty of traning and knew that upon hearing shots like that,that he needed to accelerate the limo and get the president out of the line of fire instead of committing treason and stopping the car and looking back like he did.Greer and the ss agents should have been burned at the stake for their treasonous crimes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. 1. or 2.
> 2.Thats all I ask.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not going to answer that question.  Trust me, I've already tried to get simple answers to simple questions........................not going to happen.
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
Click to expand...


the trolls always ignore that little tidbit,they can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are everytime.Yeah why edit out his left arm going back if it was pure innocent? nobody can ever give a rational answer to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely WILL address that.
> Because there is NO PROOF that the Zapruder film has been faked.  Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake?  Your claim is that "an event happened, yet it was edited out of the video evidence".  So, how do YOU know about it?  Oh yeah, the Nix film!  The one filmed from farther away than Zapruder and from the left side of the car.  Which shows what?  Nothing!  Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is so pixelated you can't make out any real detail.  And even in THAT film, the detail that you claim is the left arm, is out of timing with the head shot.
> 
> Now I addressed your question.  Will you address mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is PROOF that Zapruder was faked. Can you find a study, done in a peer review manner, that shows the film is fake? I can't because it's brand new and every person who saw Greer pass the gun in Zapruder and looked at nix understand the simple fakery committed to Zapruder. Your claim is that a visual fact did not happen and Greer's left hand came off the wheel in frame 304 but there is no evidence the left hand returned to the wheel but there is visual proof it did cross his shoulder in both nix and muchmore.
> 
> So, you are assuming something you could never prove. Oh yeah, the Nix film! The one film that needed to be zoomed on to see if his left arm really did cross and it did along with muchmore. Once you zoom in far enough to see the driver, it is clear as day that his left arm crosses with the headshot and you can make out real detail. It's not out of timing. Over his right shoulder it shows the muzzle blast. The grey area pops at the same time as Greer's shot.
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old copy shows the same recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery. *You can also see the fake red mist appear before the full blotch forms*.
Click to expand...


the lone nut theorist  trolls logic cracks me up to no end.they cant face FACTS that the zapruder film has been altered and thats why you dont see Greers arm going backwards in the z film like you do in the UNALTERED nix film.

the facts prove it was altered because you look at the crowds reaction on the opposite side of  zapruder is and you got that little girl running and waving her hand and the crowd waving and cheering which is consistant with the crowds Kennedy always encountered,then you look at the crowds on zapruders side,and they are ALL standing there perfectly still.No waving or NOTHING.

Many film experts in the early 90's exposed that fatal flaw they made when they altered it.they cant face the facts that it was altered and thats why you dont see his arm backwards because it wasnt just a mere act of innocence by Greer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divine.Wind said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was this one researcher who got involved in the JFK assassination case by accident like yourself as well who was also an expert rifleman.
> He wrote a book about it talking about how he served in vietnam and was a distinguished expert riflemen amongst his peers.He had many kills as a sniper and never looked into the warren commission,he just automatically like everybody else, accepted their conclusions until one day just like yourself,he was visiting Dealy Plaza.
> 
> He just happened to be there by accident.He was there in dallas for some convention for his company and had arrived several hours early that day so he had some time to kill so he thought he would visit Dealy Plaza to pass the time by.He went up to the 6th floor museum and he looked out and said to himself -No way.He knew right then and there that the warren commission was pure B.S.He knew oswald could not have done it because he knew HE could not have done it.after scanning dealy plaza,he came to the conclusion that it was done down in the grassy knoll area and KNEW that was a perfect spot for an ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback and the comment about the sniper.  I'm sure any competent marksman who visited there would see exactly what we saw.  I've watched number shows on television about the assassination and theories about it, but there is nothing like actually seeing the topography to understand what would be involved.
> 
> Since we've had many Presidents and administrations come and go since LBJ, one question I've always wondered is, "if the Warren Commission was a cover up, then why have subsequent Presidents maintained the cover up?"   If any of us ever became President wouldn't that be among the first questions asked?
> 
> "Where's the bathroom in here and, oh yeah, send me all the info on the JFK assassination from the classified files".
Click to expand...


speaking of this divine,I wanted to add something I did not mention earlier that the only president since JFK we have had that was halfway decent and not corrupt to the extremes all the others have been since him,is Carter.Carter also while he was in office was trying to get rid of the CIA as well.The only other president since Jfk that has tried.Towards the last year of being in office,he was taking steps to try and reform the CIA and dismantle it as well but since he did not start his plans till later in his administration,he never had time to implement them.They made sure that Carter did not stick around long enough to do so either by not getting reelected setting him up with the october surprise.If he had been reelected,they would have assassinated him as well.

Carter was the only president since him who wasnt quite corrupt as the others and was actually likeable compared to all the others because not only that,but he is also the only one who came forward and said he did not believe the warren commission report.

In a national radio address speech,he expressed his doubts about the warren commission and did not agree with their findings but most people never heard him say it because his broadcast speech was blacked out that time.Only the people that were there knew about him expressing his doubts.after that Im sure they got to him and told him if he ever did that again,he would end up like Kennedy because  he never said anything more about it again after that.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. I've seen the evidence boys, its bogus.
2. Get a life kids.


Regards,
SirJamsofTexas


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simple question you won't answer. If Greer's arm crossing was innnocent then why did they edit that out of Zapruder with silly video fakery from 63?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls always ignore that little tidbit,they can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are everytime.*Yeah why edit out his left arm going back if it was pure innocent?* nobody can ever give a rational answer to that.
Click to expand...


They will NEVER answer that because there is no logical reason. He killed jfk, that's the reason. The only way his arm crossing can be seen is by zooming in.


----------



## cootydog

be honest with yourself an understand Kennedy was killed by Americans who did not want him to do what he had planned to do and that was to bring home the troops from Vietnam, attack cuba, and disclose Americas involvement with aliens. he told Maryland Monroe and his brother, they got them too, they let Jacky live but scared her bad enough she wont tell til her death bed. listen to John Lear sometime.


----------



## 7forever

dreamscope said:


> *7f has avoided *my question to him regarding exit wounds and bullet behaviours, so let's give him a little help here
> 
> ][/I]



*You are avoiding the fact that Greer's arm crosses in both other films, proving that Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the assassin*. That's the evidence. *Unless someone can provide another logical reason for hiding those movments, Greer is guilty*.


----------



## daws101

Rationalist1016 said:


> What is going on with the quotes?  Why am I shown saying something that I DID NOT?


 oops! that was meant for 7 whatever...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the Knoll, at least for the kill shot, is that a shot fired from that position, with the car where it was, would cause the bullet to travel right to left through Kennedy.  And there is no evidence that happened.  There was no damage to left side of Kennedy's head or even to the left side of his brain.  Photos and x-rays show all the damage to the right side.  *And the x-rays show the trail of metal fragments traveling back to front (or front to back, which ever you believe) all on the right side*.
> So, I don't think the kill shot could have been fired from that location.  That is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted about the right side being impossible as have many researchers. Greer's testimony and the only metal fragments being recovered behind the right eye confirm the entry by Greer over the right eye. The WC reversed it  with a fantasy wound path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for  7whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post #1189
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cootydog said:


> be honest with yourself an understand Kennedy was killed by Americans who did not want him to do what he had planned to do and that was to bring home the troops from Vietnam, attack cuba, and disclose Americas involvement with aliens. he told Maryland Monroe and his brother, they got them too, they let Jacky live but scared her bad enough she wont tell til her death bed. listen to John Lear sometime.



the only thing you need to correct here is saying he was killed by americans,that kinda indicates people like oswald.He was killed by top brass in the CIA/MILITARY INDUSTRAIL COMPLEX that eisenhower warned the american people to be aware of in his fareweel address speech.you should have said that instead,then this would have been an accorate statement.if you read through the posts of posters like troll daws and others,you will see these guiys are exactly that,trolls who ignore the evidence and facts that it was a homegrown plot and oswald was innocent.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on with the quotes?  Why am I shown saying something that I DID NOT?
> 
> 
> 
> oops! that was meant for 7 whatever...
Click to expand...


You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on with the quotes?  Why am I shown saying something that I DID NOT?
> 
> 
> 
> oops! that was meant for 7 whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.
Click to expand...







 jfk's skull


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on with the quotes?  Why am I shown saying something that I DID NOT?
> 
> 
> 
> oops! that was meant for 7 whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops! that was meant for 7 whatever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfk's skull
Click to expand...


There's one big problem with the x-rays. There is no picture or any amount of witnesses that support that hole. No frames either. The right rear by Greer.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfk's skull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's one big problem with the x-rays. There is no picture or any amount of witnesses that support that hole. No frames either. The right rear by Greer.
Click to expand...

 assume much? that is not an xray it's a photo taken after the bones were prepped...eye witness statements are N.F.G. without hard evidence to back them up.
so in the end you're just makin'  shit up.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your mommy posting for you, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfk's skull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's one big problem with the x-rays. There is no picture or any amount of witnesses that support that hole. No frames either. The right rear by Greer.
Click to expand...

It's a PHOTO you stupid fuck.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfk's skull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big problem with the x-rays. There is no picture or any amount of witnesses that support that hole. No frames either. The right rear by Greer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a PHOTO you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


You posted a picture of an x-ray, you dumb fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> dreamscope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7f has avoided *my question to him regarding exit wounds and bullet behaviours, so let's give him a little help here
> 
> ][/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are avoiding the fact that Greer's arm crosses in both other films, proving that Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the assassin*. That's the evidence. *Unless someone can provide another logical reason for hiding those movments, Greer is guilty*.
Click to expand...


Notice how the three trolls all ran away with their tail between their legs when we pointed that out? they cant come up with an answer for that so they dont even try.Never fails every time,they always run off. i made that point on another message board and just like here,nobody  addressed it and nobody has come back on that thread since then because they dont know how to get around that. dont even try and mention this to that soupnazi troll,the biggest JFK troll at message boards.that paid agent will come up with the most retarded crap  in the world and defends the warren commission to no end as you well know.. He's got to do what his handlers pay him to,cant miss that paycheck.lol.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamscope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *7f has avoided *my question to him regarding exit wounds and bullet behaviours, so let's give him a little help here
> 
> ][/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are avoiding the fact that Greer's arm crosses in both other films, proving that Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the assassin*. That's the evidence. *Unless someone can provide another logical reason for hiding those movments, Greer is guilty*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how the three trolls all ran away with their tail between their legs when we pointed that out? they cant come up with an answer for that so they dont even try.Never fails every time,they always run off. i made that point on another message board and just like here,nobody  addressed it and nobody has come back on that thread since then because they dont know how to get around that. dont even try and mention this to that soupnazi troll,the biggest JFK troll at message boards.that paid agent will come up with the most retarded crap  in the world and defends the warren commission to no end as you well know.. He's got to do what his handlers pay him to,cant miss that paycheck.lol.
Click to expand...




1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are avoiding the fact that Greer's arm crosses in both other films, proving that Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the assassin*. That's the evidence. *Unless someone can provide another logical reason for hiding those movments, Greer is guilty*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the three trolls all ran away with their tail between their legs when we pointed that out? they cant come up with an answer for that so they dont even try.Never fails every time,they always run off. i made that point on another message board and just like here,nobody  addressed it and nobody has come back on that thread since then because they dont know how to get around that. dont even try and mention this to that soupnazi troll,the biggest JFK troll at message boards.that paid agent will come up with the most retarded crap  in the world and defends the warren commission to no end as you well know.. He's got to do what his handlers pay him to,cant miss that paycheck.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
> 2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


1. It didn't happen the way they said it did.
2. Oswald was a patsy, you are a crackpot, when you die we will throw your dead body  on top of his.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are avoiding the fact that Greer's arm crosses in both other films, proving that Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the assassin*. That's the evidence. *Unless someone can provide another logical reason for hiding those movments, Greer is guilty*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the three trolls all ran away with their tail between their legs when we pointed that out? they cant come up with an answer for that so they dont even try.Never fails every time,they always run off. i made that point on another message board and just like here,nobody  addressed it and nobody has come back on that thread since then because they dont know how to get around that. dont even try and mention this to that soupnazi troll,the biggest JFK troll at message boards.that paid agent will come up with the most retarded crap  in the world and defends the warren commission to no end as you well know.. He's got to do what his handlers pay him to,cant miss that paycheck.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
> 2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


great rebuttal there sherlock. thats the ONLY replies you trolls can EVER come up with.I love it. thats ALMOST-thats the key word,almost,as funny as this reply this one troll came up saying-did you ever think his arm might have gone back voluntary? now THAT reply was the most hysterical ever because greer was a trained ss agent and violated all protocals that day,first stopping instead of driving off when he was first shot in the back like they are trained to do,then taking it to a far more treasonous level by turning around and looking back and pointing his arm backwards for no reason at all.

thats why that guys post is the most hysterical ever because we are talking about a trained ss agent who violated all protocals and did not go to jail like he should have for that.NOBODY can come up with a rational explanation for WHY his arm went backwards and the people that DO acknowledge that it did it like that guy did at that other site or like someone else did before,is they say it was an innocent act.yet they dont even try like that fool at that other message board at least did,to try and explain why did they alter the zapruder film like experts concluded in the 90's that they did deleting greers left arm going backwards which the nix film shows it DID ike that one lone nut theorist at least acknowledged,WHY delete his arm going backwards like that if he did not pull the trigger.NOBODY here even trys to answer it like that one guy did at that other message board at least tried to.

btw seven,did you notice at that other message board,when I brought that point up and asked people to give an explanation why his left arm went backwards if he did not shoot greer if he was innocent that NOBODY even tried to address that? that they ALL ran off and have not posted on the thread since?


----------



## ginscpy

The limo driver didnt do it.

I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.

You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??

I don't think so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.



then why do you think they altered the zapruder film? answer this question that none of the tards will even try to address if your so certain he did not do it.we KNOW the zapruder film is altered because ONE all the people on the other side of the knoll opposite of zapruder are all moving around,that girl is running and waving her hand and people are seen jumping up and down waving which is consistant with the crowds JFK always had,their behaviour is also consistant with the crowd seen before he came on Elm.

Then you look at the crowd on elm on zapruders side.THEY are ALL standing completely still and not moving a muscle,not waving or anything,not ONE of them.thats totally inconsistant with JFK'S crowd behaviour.experts concluded it was a forgery in the 90's when a few researchers really studied that and noticed it.

TWO -In the proven forgery film of zapruders,WHY do they show the fake left hand of Greers on the wheel and dont see his arm go backwards and YET as you look in the nix film that seven has shown here many times,the unaltered version they did NOT get a hold of, so we know its not doctored,WHY is he clearly raising his left arm  turning around pointing his left arm towards the back of the limo and WHY did they delete him doing that from the z film if he did not shoot the president? NOBODY has ever been able to come up with an answer of that one.I will be waiting for an answer from you on this.I know you cant though.you always ran off in your threads before when you USED to be brainwashed that oswald did it and everytime I proved you wrong,you ran off and never came back to address my posts so I know you will do the same thing here.lol


----------



## ginscpy

3 teams of assasins in a triangle - as depicted in "JFK" makes the most sense to me.

Even "JFK" doesn't mention Greer.

"Case Closed" only mentions Greer in passing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ginscpy said:


> 3 teams of assasins in a triangle - as depicted in "JFK" makes the most sense to me.
> 
> Even "JFK" doesn't mention Greer.
> 
> "Case Closed" only mentions Greer in passing.



Stone left out MANY key facts in his movie so why even bring that irrelevent point up?

Case Closed? Posner is a proven liar and the biggest fraud as well yet you bring that laughable book up? in short,you have no rational explanation for my 2 questions I posed.Just as i thought.


----------



## daws101




----------



## daws101

ginscpy said:


> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.


 it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the three trolls all ran away with their tail between their legs when we pointed that out? they cant come up with an answer for that so they dont even try.Never fails every time,they always run off. i made that point on another message board and just like here,nobody  addressed it and nobody has come back on that thread since then because they dont know how to get around that. dont even try and mention this to that soupnazi troll,the biggest JFK troll at message boards.that paid agent will come up with the most retarded crap  in the world and defends the warren commission to no end as you well know.. He's got to do what his handlers pay him to,cant miss that paycheck.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
> 2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great rebuttal there sherlock. thats the ONLY replies you trolls can EVER come up with.I love it. thats ALMOST-thats the key word,almost,as funny as this reply this one troll came up saying-did you ever think his arm might have gone back voluntary? now THAT reply was the most hysterical ever because greer was a trained ss agent and violated all protocals that day,first stopping instead of driving off when he was first shot in the back like they are trained to do,then taking it to a far more treasonous level by turning around and looking back and pointing his arm backwards for no reason at all.
> 
> btw seven,did you notice at that other message board,when I brought that point up and asked people to give an explanation *why his left arm went backwards if he did not shoot greer if he was innocent that NOBODY even tried to address that? that they ALL ran off and have not posted on the thread since?*
Click to expand...


They can't address it besides saying you can't see it clearly or bullshit like that. His left arm crosses and that's the pink elephant in the room.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
Click to expand...


You watch yourself posting in a mirror...


----------



## candycorn

daws101 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
Click to expand...


Ass pirates is probably more accurate.


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ass pirates is probably more accurate.
Click to expand...


Hey look, it's CANDY DICK. Fuckin' fags.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ass pirates is probably more accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's CANDY DICK. Fuckin' fags.
Click to expand...


candyfag HAS been posting the last several pages under his sock puppet Obamerica. He exposed that a long time ago at another message board.See he has a counting problem and cant count.It was something that quite a few members there  noticed actually. He would make posts like-"you havent proven anything in your 102 posts since you started posting" when that person had only 53 posts at the time. then last year under his sock puppet obamerica,he said it had been 10 years since 9/11. plus he took it personal when I thought i was talking to a different poster obamerica,telling him how him  how candyfag was considered  the biggest joke of a poster at that site and he took it personal. not a very good way to hide your sock explosid not keeping your cool the way he ALWAYS does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
> 2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great rebuttal there sherlock. thats the ONLY replies you trolls can EVER come up with.I love it. thats ALMOST-thats the key word,almost,as funny as this reply this one troll came up saying-did you ever think his arm might have gone back voluntary? now THAT reply was the most hysterical ever because greer was a trained ss agent and violated all protocals that day,first stopping instead of driving off when he was first shot in the back like they are trained to do,then taking it to a far more treasonous level by turning around and looking back and pointing his arm backwards for no reason at all.
> 
> btw seven,did you notice at that other message board,when I brought that point up and asked people to give an explanation *why his left arm went backwards if he did not shoot greer if he was innocent that NOBODY even tried to address that? that they ALL ran off and have not posted on the thread since?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't address it besides saying you can't see it clearly or bullshit like that. His left arm crosses and that's the pink elephant in the room.
Click to expand...


yeah I know,EVERYTIME they get cornered on this,thats the kind of crap they try to come up with. they NEVER even try to address it,they make up all kinds of things to dodge it.it never fails. that one guy at that site saying he might have dont it involunintarily STILL takes the cake.I almost fell off the chair laughing over that one.He cussed me out on it over there  because the truth hurts that he had no rational explanation for it.none of them there do thats why none have come back to try and give an explanation,they're stumped,they have no answer.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Why didn't you guys admit that the reflection in the front seat was indeed the passengers hair, and never a gun, like you were saying it was?
2. The way you guys been going on about that reflection so long, don't you both feel just a itty bit stupid, after I looked at the film like five minutes and figured it out???



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

























*SAY IT PUSAYS*!!!!!!!!!!











































Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Wry Catcher

Who was on the Grassy Knoll?  I don't know, I was a junior in high school and focused on our playoff game, the winner to play on local TV on Thanksgiving.  All football games that weekend, except for the pros, were canceled and I had never seen, and have never since seen, San Francisco so quite as it was that Friday night.

Everything was closed; I went to church with my HS girl friend and her parents, and latter went out for beers with some guys from the team.  The night was surreal, as was the entire weekend. 

I have total recall of that day; we had a rally at around 10:00 AM (pacific time) and when it was over, on my way to Physics class, someone in the hall said, "Kennedy got shot".

My Physics class was on the third floor, so by the time I got to class the halls were buzzing with the news.  Our instructor had a small transistor radio on as I entered and we all sat quietly and listened.  Some started to cry and a few left ( probably to go home).  Mr L. sat quietly as did we all.  When we learned the president had died, it was like the air had been expelled from all of us.  Mr. L said, "Go home, be with your family".  We all left as did most (all?) of the student body, in silence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> Who was on the Grassy Knoll?  I don't know, I was a junior in high school and focused on our playoff game, the winner to play on local TV on Thanksgiving.  All football games that weekend, except for the pros, were canceled and I had never seen, and have never since seen, San Francisco so quite as it was that Friday night.
> 
> Everything was closed; I went to church with my HS girl friend and her parents, and latter went out for beers with some guys from the team.  The night was surreal, as was the entire weekend.
> 
> I have total recall of that day; we had a rally at around 10:00 AM (pacific time) and when it was over, on my way to Physics class, someone in the hall said, "Kennedy got shot".
> 
> My Physics class was on the third floor, so by the time I got to class the halls were buzzing with the news.  Our instructor had a small transistor radio on as I entered and we all sat quietly and listened.  Some started to cry and a few left ( probably to go home).  Mr L. sat quietly as did we all.  When we learned the president had died, it was like the air had been expelled from all of us.  Mr. L said, "Go home, be with your family".  We all left as did most (all?) of the student body, in silence.



whats funny is everybody in america who was alive that day and old enough to remember,they all vividly remember just like you do,where thery were that day and what they were doing.Everybody in the world EXCEPT for 3 people.DICK Nixon,his henchmen who served for him in covert operations for the CIA when he was vice president under Eisenhower-E Howard Hunt,and George Bush sr.they are the only three men who said they could not remember where they were that day.Nixon kept changing his story and could not remember where he was that day and Hunt actually,while denying he was in dallas for so many years,confessed on his deathbed confession that to his son in a tape recorded message that he lied all those years,that he WAS in dallas that day and it was the CIA that killed him.


----------



## 7forever

bobster said:


> thats fucking hilarious!



Exactly! *No reflection in history has recoiled and separated from a head, except in the altered Zapruder film*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You watch yourself posting in a mirror...
Click to expand...

 say's the mirror queen himself.


----------



## daws101

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver didnt do it.
> 
> I never even heard about that bizzare theory until I read this thread.
> 
> You think the limo driver - in front of the whole world - is going to turn around and shoot the president - and expect to get away with it??
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ass pirates is probably more accurate.
Click to expand...

 lol!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is didn't happen the way you say it did.
> 2. Oswald did it, he was a crack shot, you are a crack pot, when you die, can we throw your dead body in on top of his???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great rebuttal there sherlock. thats the ONLY replies you trolls can EVER come up with.I love it. thats ALMOST-thats the key word,almost,as funny as this reply this one troll came up saying-did you ever think his arm might have gone back voluntary? now THAT reply was the most hysterical ever because greer was a trained ss agent and violated all protocals that day,first stopping instead of driving off when he was first shot in the back like they are trained to do,then taking it to a far more treasonous level by turning around and looking back and pointing his arm backwards for no reason at all.
> 
> btw seven,did you notice at that other message board,when I brought that point up and asked people to give an explanation *why his left arm went backwards if he did not shoot greer if he was innocent that NOBODY even tried to address that? that they ALL ran off and have not posted on the thread since?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't address it besides saying you can't see it clearly or bullshit like that. His left arm crosses and that's the pink elephant in the room.
Click to expand...

only in your twisted dreams!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ridicules .....but entertaining to watch these ass clowns at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ass pirates is probably more accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's CANDY DICK. Fuckin' fags.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from daws.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> bobster said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats fucking hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! *No reflection in history has recoiled and separated from a head, except in the altered Zapruder film*.
Click to expand...




excellent point seven.I never noticed that before till now.so much for the fairy tales from the lone gunman theorists that thats the sunlight reflection from his head.


----------



## Obamerican

4 indisputable facts:

1. Kennedy is dead.
2. Oswald shot him.
3. 7foreskin loves to see his own posts no matter how repetitive.
4. Rimjob is a little cocksucker.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 4 indisputable facts:
> 
> 1. Kennedy is dead.
> 2. Oswald shot him.
> 3. 7foreskin loves to see his own posts no matter how repetitive.
> 4. Rimjob is a little cocksucker.



4 indisputable facts:

1. Kennedy is dead.
2. Greer shot him.
3. Obama is the worst President in United States history.
4. Obamerican is a little cocksucker and a retard.


----------



## 7forever

Red Skare said:


> Fake red mist? What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?



Fake red mist. I know, how silly. What color is real head mist from a real gunshot? Show us one besides jfk.LOL Another silly bunch of board trolls.

*Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.




*Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.




*Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Okay kids, now, I want you to say openly that you believe that the image where it looks like a gun that recoils, toward the drivers seat "Is A Gun"
2. SAY IT!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Red Skare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake red mist? What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake red mist. I know, how silly. What color is real head mist from a real gunshot? Show us one besides jfk.LOL Another silly bunch of board trolls.
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We know now the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.

V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer
Greer retired in July 1966 after having undergone a stomach operation and Jackie Kennedy sent him a letter thanking him for being with the President until the end. 
He said he "saw blood on Connally's shirt" and looked back only "one time", in direct contrast to the Zapruder film. He went on to say that he "didn't really see the President at all". 
Said the Zapruder film "was proven legitimate". 
Claimed to have not seen anyone on the triple overpass. 
Regarding the assassination itself, Greer claimed that "we never stopped...there was no reason to stop...no need to stop." In regard to the direction of the shots, he said that "everyone was hit from the rear...my back was covered with it [debris from head shot]." When told that Connally has always insisted that he was hit with a different bullet than had hit JFK, Greer said "I feel that way, too. They [the Warren Commission] had lawyers working on it...these lawyers had already made up their mind". Greer also believed that the back wound [which he referred to as being in the "back of the shoulder"] did not go through and that that was also the first thought of the autopsy doctors in attendance. 
Greer claimed he was "in the OPERATING ROOM at Parkland" [emphasis added] and stated that JFK's clothing "were in my custody from Parkland to Washington." 
Greer denied that there was a hole in the limousine's windshield. He said there was only a "star"; a spidering crack. 
Greer did not know why the photographers were out of their usual position in front of and close to JFK's limousine that fateful day in Dallas, but did not seem to regard this as suspicious. 
Regarding agent Roy Kellerman, Greer said twice that he was "a very fine gentleman." Regarding President Kennedy, Greer said "He and I were pretty close friends. He treated me just wonderful." 
Regarding William Manchester and his book "Death of a President", Greer said harshly "He's garbage...didn't like it at all", further commenting on Manchester's criticism concerning his age and reflexes behind the wheel [Greer thought that his experience was an advantage, coming from "years of experience" , and certainly not a disadvantage]. He went on to say that he thought that Jim Bishop's book ("The Day Kennedy Was Shot") was the best book of all regarding the events of November 22, 1963. (However, keep in mind that *his comments were made in 1970) 
Greer said, somewhat cryptically, "there's alot of things I know that no one else knows." (!)*

Finally, Greer said that the Warren Commission closed up shop too soon and that "there might have been a conspiracy in another part of the country." [!!!]


----------



## 7forever

SSG said:


> And it did happen because you say so.
> You telling the truth - How about you telling what you want us to believe to be the truth.  47 years later, when does your book come out, and if Greer is still alive when is he going to trial.
> ________________
> "FIRE IN THE HOLE"



I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> SSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it did happen because you say so.
> You telling the truth - How about you telling what you want us to believe to be the truth.  47 years later, when does your book come out, and if Greer is still alive when is he going to trial.
> ________________
> "FIRE IN THE HOLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
Click to expand...

make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> SSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it did happen because you say so.
> You telling the truth - How about you telling what you want us to believe to be the truth.  47 years later, when does your book come out, and if Greer is still alive when is he going to trial.
> ________________
> "FIRE IN THE HOLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. *Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof*, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
Click to expand...


REALLY!?
Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it did happen because you say so.
> You telling the truth - How about you telling what you want us to believe to be the truth.  47 years later, when does your book come out, and if Greer is still alive when is he going to trial.
> ________________
> "FIRE IN THE HOLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. *Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof*, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REALLY!?
> Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!
Click to expand...


What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it did happen because you say so.
> You telling the truth - How about you telling what you want us to believe to be the truth.  47 years later, when does your book come out, and if Greer is still alive when is he going to trial.
> ________________
> "FIRE IN THE HOLE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
> when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....
Click to expand...


It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. *Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof*, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY!?
> Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
Click to expand...


They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.

You are just a lying dumbshit.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> 
> 
> make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
> when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
Click to expand...

nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's  wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind?


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> 
> 
> make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
> when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
Click to expand...

You were asked about Connelly's wounds.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I get it now, I see it was the driver, I am convinced Greer actually did it.
2. It took a while, but I can see it now.
3. Yeah that bastard!
4. NOT!!!!!!!!!  



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY!?
> Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
Click to expand...


They are visual facts. Your brain doesn't appear to exist.

You are just a lying dumbshit.


----------



## Rationalist1016

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided evidence from all directions, most importantly Greer's arm crossing. *Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof*, except maybe suggesting he fired by accident. I've researched this silly case for only two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY!?
> Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
Click to expand...


"I" haven't refuted anything.  The VISUAL PROOF has done all the refuting.

"You" are the one that said "Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof".
The visual proof is that there is NO GUN in any of the films of the assassination.

So, since there is no gun in any video (or photo) and since "Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof", then Greer is out as a shooter.  It's pretty hard to shoot someone without a gun!!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are visual facts. Your brain doesn't appear to exist.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
Click to expand...

nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind? 
__________________


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are visual facts. Your brain doesn't appear to exist.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind?
> __________________
Click to expand...


Since you claim to know something about it. You tell us.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I" haven't refuted anything.  The VISUAL PROOF has done all the refuting.
> 
> "You" are the one that said "Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof".
> The visual proof is that there is NO GUN in any of the films of the assassination.
> 
> So, since there is no gun in any video (or photo) and since "Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof", then Greer is out as a shooter.  It's pretty hard to shoot someone without a gun!!
Click to expand...


You haven't refuted anything.  The VISUAL PROOF has done it's work.

"You" are the one that said "Something can be done in defense of visual proof".
The visual proof is that there is a GUN in 2 films of the assassination.

So, since there is a gun in two films and overwhelming film alteration (and photo) and since "Nothing can be done in defense of visual proof", then Greer is the shooter.  It's pretty easy to shoot someone with a gun!!


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
> when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were asked about Connelly's wounds.
Click to expand...


You were asked to stick your stupid head up your ass and report what you see.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> make that fantasy from all directions...if this case is silly why are you wasting sooo much time on it.
> when you could be doing something really valuable like say explaing gov Connelly's wounds ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's  wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind?
Click to expand...


nice dodge ! what was that about explaining jfk's wounds again? you know the ones that came from the front?


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY!?
> Then how come when you are shown VISUAL PROOF that refutes your "silly case", you claim..............Oh, THAT visual proof,................that's fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself, you dimwitted idiot.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you refuted? Greer passed the gun in Z and his left arm crosses in nix and muchmore...that's it. You can only deny and ignore those visual facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't visual facts.  They don't even SEEM to appear on the tapes.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you dimwitted idiot.
Click to expand...


No thanks, assmunch.  I enjoy pointing out your illogicality and downright dishonesty, you quiff.

There is a reason you have such an abysmal ranking here, scumbag.

You are fundamentally dishonest.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked about Connelly's wounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to stick your stupid head up your ass and report what you see.
Click to expand...

Nice dodge, you stupid fuck. HOW did Connelly get shot from behind, shit stain?


----------



## ginscpy

The "curtain rods" that Oswald took into the Texas Book Depository on the morning of the assn.

That points to his involvement in an overall greater conspiracy.

Once he got it into his head that he  was set-up as a patsy - he panicked instead of remaining cool- shot JD Tippet and acted like a guilty person.   He was - because he knew of the assn beforehand............


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are visual facts. Your brain doesn't appear to exist.
> 
> You are just a lying dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind?
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you claim to know something about it. You tell us.
Click to expand...

 well, logic would dictate that JFK's and Connelly's wounds  were part of the same event...that would mean  in your theory (such as it is)  that "Greer" would have to have leap from the limo and fire the magic gun, while running behind it hitting Connelly, then running to the drivers side of limo and  leaping back in without losing control of the vehicle,holster the weapon and drive to hospital. ALL WITHOUT BEING  SEEN..If I missed anything please let me know!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's silly because Greer's guilt has always been obvious and the researchers ignoring his guilt makes it ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> nice dodge ! what was that about explaining Connelly's  wounds again? you know the ones that came from behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice dodge ! what was that about explaining jfk's wounds again? you know the ones that came from the front?
Click to expand...

  originality not one of your skills I see!


----------



## daws101

ginscpy said:


> The "curtain rods" that Oswald took into the Texas Book Depository on the morning of the assn.
> 
> That points to his involvement in an overall greater conspiracy.
> 
> Once he got it into his head that he  was set-up as a patsy - he panicked instead of remaining cool- shot JD Tippet and acted like a guilty person.   He was - because he knew of the assn beforehand............


 is that the famous curtain affair....


----------



## ginscpy

Oswald and the curtain rods.

Always bothered me.

Would the JFK assn been solved if their had been state-of-the art DNA testing back then??


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Hey everyone, can we *Fuckchop* this thread a little short here?
2. JFK was *Fuckchopped* by a single shooter, his initials are LHO,and LHO's life was of a person who never seemed to have a purpose in life, also he was misguided, and wanted to be remembered some way in the history books, he won, and people like 7forever want to steal this from him, he will always be known for the single man who shot and murdered JFK, this shall never ever change.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

Here's another one that pussy 7forNever insists on ducking and dodging.

If the driver, Greer, somehow shot President Kennedy (the fatal head shot), then how come President Kennedy got slammed back and to his left?

Notice how 7forNever insists on evading this pretty obvious question?


----------



## daws101

ginscpy said:


> Oswald and the curtain rods.
> 
> Always bothered me.
> 
> Would the JFK assn been solved if their had been state-of-the art DNA testing back then??


nice "what if " but since they didn't we'll never know.


----------



## Liability

Oswald was secretly an interior decorator.

In THOSE days that was code for "gay."


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> Oswald was secretly an interior decorator.
> 
> In THOSE days that was code for "gay."


 he was also known to say"Pearls with corduroy? you must be mad!"


----------



## 7forever

*Groden is the biggest tool in covering up Greer for the government. You can see his enhanced version makes it more difficult to see Greer's arm crossing*.




*The gif that's all over the web was enhanced some but this is the original pulled from Groden's clip which was probably done in the eighties or nineties*.





1:09
Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video


----------



## 7forever

MSabre said:


> Why is the "enhanced" shitty quality? I thought when you enhance something, it...you know...gets enhanced, not blurry beyond recognition.


 
*For sure. The enhanced is more blurred. I had this enhanced back in January. Very clearly showing his left arm crossing with the headshot*. A lot of well known researchers have known of Greer's guilt for decades and kept it under wraps but the information age finally caught up with this epic blunder committed by government in 1963.


----------



## 7forever

*Mary's historic pic confirms red herring shot from GRASSY KNOLL *

Moorman's affadavit supports the dummie shot that followed the driver shooting at 313. *She took the pic 1/5 a second before the fatal shot and then heard another one. The last shot was fired to provide a red herring for the witnesses *that remained on elm near the limo. *THE LAST SHOT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT to confuse people and give them an alternative location for the fatal shot*.


Mary Moorman's Affidavit (back to the list of witnesses)
Mrs. Jean Hill and I were standing on the grass by the park on Elm Street between the underpass and the corner of Elm & Houston. I had a Polaroid Camera with me and was intending to take pictures of President Kennedy and the motorcade. As the motorcade started toward me I took two pictures. As President Kennedy was opposite me I took a picture of him. *As I snapped the picture of President Kennedy, I heard a shot ring out. President Kennedy kind of slumped over. Then I heard another shot ring out *and Mrs. Kennedy jumped up in the car and said, "My God he had been shot." When I heard these shots ring out, I fell to the ground to keep from being hit myself. I heard three or four shots in all. After the pictures I took were developed, the Picture of President Kennedy showed him slumped over. When the pictures were developed, they came out real light. These pictures have been turned over to Officers investigating this incident. 

1. 147-160 missed 
2. 225 from front hit Kennedy in throat 
3. 234 Connally struck in back from behind 
4. 313 Driver fires fatal shot 
*5. 323 *give or take a few frames; *a shot was fired from the fence/knoll immediately after Greer fired to confuse people standing on elm *about the fatal shot coming from inside the limo. IT WAS A DUMMIE SHOT.


----------



## 7forever

*Shots from the rear, front, and right side created confusion which Hill articulates nicely*.

*Mocking an entire generation of baby boomers whose 47 year reign on covering up Jfk's real assassin has ended *

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Anonymous has left a new comment on your post "www.deeppoliticsforum.com 

*Over the past 24 hours a certain Robert Hanson was successful in penetrating the Deep Politics Forum with the obvious truth about the driver killing Kennedy and I banned him because the truth raped my soul so I used my power to censor the truth that has been known by Fetzer, Groden and hundreds of other researchers for decades*.

In doing so, Hanson hosted a most enlightening workshop in the craft of sleuthing.

About a half-hour ago I discovered Hanson's blog, "The Driver Killed Kennedy." It seems to have been created on November 19 of this year.

From his blog there is his thread titled "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back."

*In classic sleuthing style, Hanson cites a lengthy segment of Hill's WC testimony given to Arlen Specter *so as to A) demonstrate his own familiarity with the record, and B) appeal to reading comprehension and general Kennedy sleuthing.

*In essence, Hill states that she simply saw the Secret Service shooting back which is totally obvious to everyone looking at Greer's left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film*. SHE STATES THAT SHE SAW THE SS SHOOT BACK AND SHE CLEARLY STATES THAT SHE HEARD GUNFIRE FROM THE GRASSY KNOLL. *This, in the real world is called corroboration. Greer is the only ss agent who shot back, so she could not have meant anyone else*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard *were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back,"

It's that simple.

*I believe that he is TELLING TRUTH BUT AM REALLY AFRAID TO ADMIT IT*.

Here's what Hill told Specter -- as published by Hanson on his own blog:

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?

Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.

Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?

Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?

Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.

*Specter was trying to make her sound crazy but she was simply describing the confusion of gunshots coming from all directions. She saw Greer shoot back and she heard what she thought were multiple shots from the knoll although there was only one fired immediately after Greer shot Kennedy to provide a distraction for Greer*. The last shot arguably did come from the north knoll but was was fired to only confuse people as to who shot Kennedy. *Without the last shot that followed Greer's, people would have thrown their hands up like the agents did after Roberts called them off jfk's limo. It was a dummie shot to confuse and give witnesses an alternative account for where the fatal shot really came from, the ss agent driving Kennedy's limo*.

*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?

Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 

Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?

Mrs. HILL - No.

What could have prompted Hill to conclude that the SS was shooting in Dealey Plaza? *Because she was looking right at Greer when he shot back at jfk's forehead*.




*Mr. SPECTER *- You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

*Mrs. Hill - ... I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back *and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know[.]

In point of FACT:

*Hill offers eyewitness evidence for a Greer Shot.

Hill offers compelling ear witness testimony for a Grassy Knoll shot which is the red herring promoted by Hollywood and disinfo clowns like Groden and Fetzer*.

And so we're left with this:

*For the third time, Hanson is TELLING THE TRUTH when he states that "Jean Hill saw Greer shoot back*." I see no other viable interpretations for his obvious claim.

It's that simple.

*Expect more of this sort of truth movement as we move closer to the 50th anniversary of the Dealey Plaza coup d'etat*. I am afraid but I know just beneath the surface that Greer killed Kennedy. 
__________________
Charles Drago
Co-Founder, Deep Politics Forum


----------



## Liability

Hey 7forNEver, you pussy.

I have outed you.

I noted (correctly) that you would never find your nadz long enough to man up and answer a direct question.

Need it broken down into bite-sized pieces, you pussy?

IF the limo driver Greer (sitting in front of JFK and to the President's left) fired the fatal head shot that killed the President, then how come the President was swiftly thrown back AND TO HIS OWN LEFT?


----------



## 7forever

Fly said:


> *you can clearly see the driver shooting him in the head when in fullscreen*
> 
> 
> 
> murder solved. BUT WHY!!!


 
*It's been completely obvious since January when I got the nix close-up enhanced*. He was assassinated for all or many of the reasons given by authors for the last 47 years. *Greer's left arm crossing with the headshot in both of other films is irrefutable video evidence of Greer shooting jfk. It'll be accepted by the common man which is the only thing that matters*.




*You can see in the altered Zfilm, the fake grey fake streak performs the same function that Greer's real arm did*.




*Greer started passing the gun 4 seconds before he fired back. Greer's left hand never returned to the wheel in Zapruder, further proving silly video illusions from 1963*.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. Yup, the damn driver did it, grabbing the head and hair of the front passenger seat, and blowing th Presidents head *wide open*
2. I hate that when that happens.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

Liability said:


> Hey 7forNEver, you pussy.
> 
> I have outed you.
> 
> I noted (correctly) that you would never find your nadz long enough to man up and answer a direct question.
> 
> Need it broken down into bite-sized pieces, you pussy?
> 
> IF the limo driver Greer (sitting in front of JFK and to the President's left) fired the fatal head shot that killed the President, then how come the President was swiftly thrown back AND TO HIS OWN LEFT?



BUMPED to highlight the 7forNever perpetual pussiness and evasion.

Whatta quiff that pussy is.


----------



## 7forever

82 said:


> This although interesting is of no consequence to this thread.....*The only thing we need to be discussing here....is Greer's arm crossing over his shoulder to shoot Kennedy in the head.....too much nonsense in this thread*...



These idiots here are simple board trolls, nothing more. There are researchers who have seen the nix film but none have commented on it. *Jack White, some old quack was looking at my work before I was banned from a forum. His name was at the bottom of the page for at least an hour*.LOL It has gotten around to some of those old kooks who turned a blind eye to this obvious truth.

They know it's coming and soon. They will never ridicule this truth because they have credibility issues. *Greer's left arm crossing is a bonified visual fact that no honest person will ever deny*. *Board trolls and people who sold books are very different breeds*. These liars here have no accountability and no worries about being anonymous retards posting nonsense on a message board.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> 82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This although interesting is of no consequence to this thread.....*The only thing we need to be discussing here....is Greer's arm crossing over his shoulder to shoot Kennedy in the head.....too much nonsense in this thread*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These idiots here are simple board trolls, nothing more. There are researchers who have seen the nix film but none have commented on it. *Jack White, some old quack was looking at my work before I was banned from a forum. His name was at the bottom of the page for at least an hour*.LOL It has gotten around to some of those old kooks who turned a blind eye to this obvious truth.
> 
> They know it's coming and soon. They will never ridicule this truth because they have credibility issues. *Greer's left arm crossing is a bonified visual fact that no honest person will ever deny*. *Board trolls and people who sold books are very different breeds*. *These liars here have no accountability and no worries about being anonymous retards posting nonsense on a message board.*
Click to expand...

Sounds like your dumb ass don't it. You STOLE all the information you have posted. 

WOW, you banned from a forum. Who would've guessed, asshole.


----------



## Liability

Gee.  Nope.  7forNever is still afraid to find his own nadz.

("When will that mean old Liability stop exposing me," he whines.)

NEVER!

You spine-less, gut-less, ball-less pussy.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I have refuted the *Fuckchop* to death, and yet he still says he's got some image of the driver crossing over some bullshit, shooting JFK with a gun, a gun thats a a refection, on hair???
2. I get o answer, I don't get a refutation that the reflection is nothing, or something, he's a moron, so whatchagonado?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

*It does a great job of showing the right rear gaping open...NICE*.


----------



## 7forever

Google friends the truth

16 posts - 4 authors - Last post: Jul 12
What is the point of this thread? *The driver fired the fatal shot that killed jfk and the irrefutable proof which proves that fact can only be ignored.* ...
You've visited this page 2 times. Last visit: 8/27/11


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,




1. Hahahahahaha,........
2. Nothing to see here folks, just some kid jacking off.
3. Move along people.
4. Hey kid, you have heard that will make you blind right?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## daws101

well, logic would dictate that JFK's and Connelly's wounds were part of the same event...that would mean in your theory (such as it is) that "Greer" would have to have leap from the limo and fire the magic gun, while running behind it hitting Connelly, then running to the drivers side of limo and leaping back in without losing control of the vehicle,holster the weapon and drive to hospital. ALL WITHOUT BEING SEEN..If I missed anything please let me know!


----------



## 7forever

beldabeast said:


> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.



I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






7forever said:


> beldabeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
Click to expand...





1. I just got a call from the FBI, and they have informed me they want to award you with some sort of monetary award for solving the JFK case!
2. You did it!
3. You really did it!
4. Congratulations there partner you win!!!!!
5. Damn you are one smart cookie, this whole thing got past every investigator over the last 50 years, and you fucking nailed it! *Fuckchop*!
6. We here at USMB are so very very proud that you joined us, just so you would solve this crime of the century, we are so honored for you to just be here with us, and sharing the shot light on us lowing posters!
7. I knew it when you came aboard we were being graced by such a wonderful,...*Fuckchop*!
8. WOW!!!!!!
9. Can Baruch have your Baby!!!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> beldabeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
Click to expand...

No you didn't. You stole it.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> beldabeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
Click to expand...

if anything you plagiarized it..but than again it's total bullshit so it's meaningless!


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> beldabeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
Click to expand...


But -- 7forNever, you pussy -- 

you still (very pussy-like) evade the obvious question which you -- obviously -- cannot handle, you pussy.  (Did ZI mention that you're a pussy?)

*IF the driver (front of JFK and to JFK's left) fired the fatal shot into JFK's head, then why did JFK get sent forcibly BACKWARD and to his OWN left?
*

I know.  I know.  You have ignored this one innumerable times and will evade, duck and ignore it again this time.  It's what pussy liars like you do.

But that's fine.  By ASKING you, again, it forces you to be publicly OUTED (again) as the evasive, dishonest, cowardly pussy you are.


----------



## daws101

Stop fucking dodging and answer this simple question 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

well, logic would dictate that JFK's and Connelly's wounds were part of the same event...that would mean in your theory (such as it is) that "Greer" would have to have leap from the limo and fire the magic gun, while running behind it hitting Connelly, then running to the drivers side of limo and leaping back in without losing control of the vehicle,holster the weapon and drive to hospital. ALL WITHOUT BEING SEEN..If I missed anything please let me know!


----------



## AbeGoldstein

Can those losers who claim they can show direction in Dealey Plaza from a grassy knoll shot based upon sound prove it in a blind test?


----------



## Liability

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But -- 7forNever, you pussy --
> 
> you still (very pussy-like) evade the obvious question which you -- obviously -- cannot handle, you pussy.  (Did I mention that you're a pussy?)
> 
> *IF the driver (front of JFK and to JFK's left) fired the fatal shot into JFK's head, then why did JFK get sent forcibly BACKWARD and to his OWN left?
> *
> 
> I know.  I know.  You have ignored this one innumerable times and will evade, duck and ignore it again this time.  *{Man, was I prescient on that call or what?}*  It's what pussy liars like you do.
> 
> But that's fine.  By ASKING you, again, it forces you to be publicly OUTED (again) as the evasive, dishonest, cowardly pussy you are.
Click to expand...


Yep:  BUMPAGE for highlighting 7forNever's Perpetual Pussiness.


----------



## techieny

Do I think there was foul play in the JFK case? YES I do. What if anything comes out of a forum debate on the how?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Does anyone realize how easy it would have been to whack JFK??

All someone with power has to do is plant a person posing as a cop and place him in the right area, while the real cops are diverted to different areas and allow the pseudo-cop to set up his his shot then he could just walk away and no one would question why a person in uniform was holding a riffle...

This conspiracy unlike most others only requires a few people to be involved..

In 1963 no one would  question an officer nor would they cross over a cordoned off area....

The best reason is "why" would someone want Kennedy dead, and the answer to that is simple - because he was highly medicated, delusional and not fit to serve as president.

He was obsessed with offing Castro to the point of committing a domestic act of terrorism.. Not to mention the Bay of Pigs and the Cuban Missile Crisis.

Which leads me to another point... What the hell was the USSR thinking when they attempted to move nukes to Cuba when JFK was obsessed with Cuba and Castro?

Apparently they weren't in the loop with how obsessed Kennedy was....

I mean Kennedy only went as far as to devise a plan to make Castros beard fall off via poison believing if Castros beard fell off the people of Cuba would reject him..

Does that sound rational? if you can get close enough to poison him to make his beard fall off why not just poison and kill him??

You see this is why he was offed by the government....

The guy was only on drugs 24-7 and making nutty decisions..

John F. Kennedy - A Life of Back Pain & Hidden Illness | VacuPractor Back Pain Relief Device


----------



## 7forever

*This showed up in my traffic sources. An Italian has copied my driver shot jfk blog*. 

Google Traduttore

*Translation: Italian » English *Thanks, Deb. I am sure this day was coming You Knew Sooner or later but never could've imagined That You Would receive partial credit for exposing Greer as JFK's real assassin. I'm sure you knew this day was coming sooner or later, but never would have imagined that he would receive partial credit for exposing Greer as the true murderess of JFK. All your hard work has finally paid off by an Internet sleuth Providing the closest eyewitness to the exit wound That only fired from the William Greer could've Front On That fateful day, November 22, 1963. All your hard work has finally paid off, providing an Internet sleuth as close an eye witness the exit wound that only William Greer could have shot from the front on that fateful day, November 22, 1963.


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beldabeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The head shot came from Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the work...for God's sake I did the work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But -- 7forNever, you pussy --
> 
> you still (very pussy-like) evade the obvious question which you -- obviously -- cannot handle, you pussy. (Did ZI mention that you're a pussy?)
> 
> *IF the driver (front of JFK and to JFK's left) fired the fatal shot into JFK's head, then why did JFK get sent forcibly BACKWARD and to his OWN left?*
> 
> 
> I know. I know. You have ignored this one innumerable times and will evade, duck and ignore it again this time. It's what pussy liars like you do.
> 
> But that's fine. By ASKING you, again, it forces you to be publicly OUTED (again) as the evasive, dishonest, cowardly pussy you are.
Click to expand...

 
While you're at it, ask them why nobody who had a pistol fired a few inches from their ears was deafened by the shot.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *This showed up in my traffic sources. An Italian has copied my driver shot jfk blog*.
> 
> Google Traduttore
> 
> *Translation: Italian » English *Thanks, Deb. I am sure this day was coming You Knew Sooner or later but never could've imagined That You Would receive partial credit for exposing Greer as JFK's real assassin. I'm sure you knew this day was coming sooner or later, but never would have imagined that he would receive partial credit for exposing Greer as the true murderess of JFK. All your hard work has finally paid off by an Internet sleuth Providing the closest eyewitness to the exit wound That only fired from the William Greer could've Front On That fateful day, November 22, 1963. All your hard work has finally paid off, providing an Internet sleuth as close an eye witness the exit wound that only William Greer could have shot from the front on that fateful day, November 22, 1963.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> I already told you butt rashes.
> 
> It was a fucking suicide.



There isn't one piece of credible evidence presented by you...to even begin to believe Oswald had anything to do with the assassination, let alone shoot JFK.

The Nix video clearly shows Greer's left arm/shoulder turn when he shoots jfk and no honest person would say it wasn't clear after looking at it several times. 

The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer passing the gun which was covered during the editing process which will be laughed at when normal people view it. 

While Greer's guilt has been proven beyond doubt, that doesn't mean that many in the world will learn about it and that's the hurdle. You have assumed Oswald's guilt...without the slightest bit of evidence. The ss killed jfk because three films prove it beyond refute and that fact will be believed by anyone who sees the evidence and you know that full well.

Not to mention, there isn't a SINGLE EYEWITNESS WHO SAW Oswald FIRE any SHOTs...even though there was plenty of fabricated evidence framing him. You will only ever exist in anonymity and you know that full well and that average people will believe my work.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you butt rashes.
> 
> It was a fucking suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't one piece of credible evidence presented by you...to even begin to believe Oswald had anything to do with the assassination, let alone shoot JFK.
> 
> The Nix video clearly shows Greer's left arm/shoulder turn when he shoots jfk and no honest person would say it wasn't clear after looking at it several times.
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer passing the gun which was covered during the editing process which will be laughed at when normal people view it.
> 
> While Greer's guilt has been proven beyond doubt, that doesn't mean that many in the world will learn about it and that's the hurdle. You have assumed Oswald's guilt...without the slightest bit of evidence. The ss killed jfk because three films prove it beyond refute and that fact will be believed by anyone who sees the evidence and you know that full well.
> 
> Not to mention, there isn't a SINGLE EYEWITNESS WHO SAW Oswald FIRE any SHOTs...even though there was plenty of fabricated evidence framing him. You will only ever exist in anonymity and you know that full well and that average people will believe my work.
Click to expand...

what they'll know is you're a wackjob with far too much time on his hands and not enough meds...
besides you plagiarized this shit!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you butt rashes.
> 
> It was a fucking suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't one piece of credible evidence presented by you...to even begin to believe Oswald had anything to do with the assassination, let alone shoot JFK.
> 
> The Nix video clearly shows Greer's left arm/shoulder turn when he shoots jfk and no honest person would say it wasn't clear after looking at it several times.
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer passing the gun which was covered during the editing process which will be laughed at when normal people view it.
> 
> While Greer's guilt has been proven beyond doubt, that doesn't mean that many in the world will learn about it and that's the hurdle. You have assumed Oswald's guilt...without the slightest bit of evidence. The ss killed jfk because three films prove it beyond refute and that fact will be believed by anyone who sees the evidence and you know that full well.
> 
> Not to mention, there isn't a SINGLE EYEWITNESS WHO SAW Oswald FIRE any SHOTs...even though there was plenty of fabricated evidence framing him. You will only ever exist in anonymity and you know that full well and that average people will believe my work.
Click to expand...


what Liar ability said to you si what him,candycunt and daws kid troll should all do.they would so america a favor by doing so.your wasting your time on these paid shills liar ability and candycunt and the kid troll daws.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you butt rashes.
> 
> It was a fucking suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't one piece of credible evidence presented by you...to even begin to believe Oswald had anything to do with the assassination, let alone shoot JFK.
> 
> The Nix video clearly shows Greer's left arm/shoulder turn when he shoots jfk and no honest person would say it wasn't clear after looking at it several times.
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer passing the gun which was covered during the editing process which will be laughed at when normal people view it.
> 
> While Greer's guilt has been proven beyond doubt, that doesn't mean that many in the world will learn about it and that's the hurdle. You have assumed Oswald's guilt...without the slightest bit of evidence. The ss killed jfk because three films prove it beyond refute and that fact will be believed by anyone who sees the evidence and you know that full well.
> 
> Not to mention, there isn't a SINGLE EYEWITNESS WHO SAW Oswald FIRE any SHOTs...even though there was plenty of fabricated evidence framing him. You will only ever exist in anonymity and you know that full well and that average people will believe my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what Liar ability said to you si what him,candycunt and daws kid troll should all do.they would so america a favor by doing so.your wasting your time on these paid shills liar ability and candycunt and the kid troll daws.
Click to expand...

the toadie babbles on!


----------



## Liability

The ORB killed Kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Daws kid troll.I hate to break your heart but that video that you worship and have been brainwahed with BEYOND CONSPIRACY has been debunked by this other video that has proof that Bush sr had a huge hand in the assassination.the video shows beyond conspiracy leaves out major facts and critical evidence and was caught with propaganda but as you have proven so many times here,you dont look at any video or read anything that proves you worng otherwise if you were a serious researcher instead of just a kid troll who never debates but instead  lets paid shills like LIAR ABILITY AND CANDYCUNT-AKA OBAMAERICA,brainwash you with lies and propaganda I would take the time to show you the video but as we both know,your scared of the truth about government corruption as you have proven wnd would not look at it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey 7,been wondering,whats with this obsession of yours of resurrecting Martin Timothys threads all the time?


----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, ask them why nobody who had a pistol fired a few inches from their ears was deafened by the shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candy dick tells lies and covers up for the real killer of JFK, who was driving the limo. Simple put, candy ass will never convince anyone on here or anywhere in this world he's anything but a nutcracker who tries to suppress any truth that surfaces like the driver. I'm giving you the real stuff people, candy is someone stalking truths on message boards and he wants your soul.
> 
> Candy dick is definitely not brainwashed. He knows exactly who killed JFK and all of his posts point away from it. He's the worst example of a shill I've ever come across.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

7forNever isn't even smart enough to properly use the quote function, but that mental pygmy is befuddled that nobody can possibly take him or his posts seriously.


----------



## Liability

7forNever was standing behind the wall on the Grassy Orb!


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you butt rashes.
> 
> It was a fucking suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't one piece of credible evidence presented by you...to even begin to believe Oswald had anything to do with the assassination, let alone shoot JFK.
> 
> The Nix video clearly shows Greer's left arm/shoulder turn when he shoots jfk and no honest person would say it wasn't clear after looking at it several times.
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer passing the gun which was covered during the editing process which will be laughed at when normal people view it.
> 
> While Greer's guilt has been proven beyond doubt, that doesn't mean that many in the world will learn about it and that's the hurdle. You have assumed Oswald's guilt...without the slightest bit of evidence. The ss killed jfk because three films prove it beyond refute and that fact will be believed by anyone who sees the evidence and you know that full well.
> 
> Not to mention, there isn't a SINGLE EYEWITNESS WHO SAW Oswald FIRE any SHOTs...even though there was plenty of fabricated evidence framing him. You will only ever exist in anonymity and you know that full well and that average people will believe my work.
Click to expand...

I proved months ago that you STOLE all of this BS crap you spew on every post. You're an idiot about JFK and a fucking moron about 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, ask them why nobody who had a pistol fired a few inches from their ears was deafened by the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy dick tells lies and covers up for the real killer of JFK, who was driving the limo. Simple put, candy ass will never convince anyone on here or anywhere in this world he's anything but a nutcracker who tries to suppress any truth that surfaces like the driver. I'm giving you the real stuff people, candy is someone stalking truths on message boards and he wants your soul.
> 
> Candy dick is definitely not brainwashed. He knows exactly who killed JFK and all of his posts point away from it. He's the worst example of a shill I've ever come across.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well an objective person sees that immediately about candycunt-aka obamerica  in his posts the first day.He is a paid zionest shill who knows as well as we do that Greer shot him and that 9/11 was an inside job as well.Like you said,he is the easily the biggest troll shill to ever penetrate message boards.
> 
> His handlers pay him to come here and derail truth discussions to brainwash kids afraid of the  truth like troll daws kid and Liar ability for instance and since they are afraid and only see what they want to see,they get brainwashed by him as well as the media and government propaganda.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> * * * *



I cannot be bothered to fix the fucking up of the quote function for the tragically stupid 9/11 Rimjob.

But let it be noted, yet again, that the pussy STILL cannot and will not answer the most BASIC of questions.

Therefore, it is unquestionably the case that Kennedy killed himself by shooting himself from the Grassy Orb in Greer's hair!


----------



## katsung47

665. Obama faces extortion (4/18/2011)

Today the Feds have occupied the high ranking of government office. They manipulate the politicians to squeeze money and power through false flag terror attacks and war. They used to set up a plot, then let the President sign it so they would not have to take any responsibility. The president becomes an important role in their plot. 

Here are the cases:

1.	According to the article &#8220;CIA spy captured giving nuclear bomb to terrorists&#8221;, President Kennedy was assassinated because he rejected the Cuba war plan &#8220;Operation Northwoods&#8221;. 

2.	President Clinton was seriously humiliated by &#8220;Lewinsky scandal&#8221; because he didn&#8217;t approve the request of &#8220;war on Iraq&#8221; proposed by the Neo-con group. 

3.	G.W.Bush was awarded the post of President(2001-2004) for the promising of Iraq war. (In a controversial election &#8220;Bush vs. Al Gore&#8221; with the background that Clinton finished his term with splendid economic achievement- an unprecedented budget surplus) 

G.W.Bush also was rewarded with second term of President (2005-2008) for the promising of Iran war. (At the background that he activated Iraq war with a big lie (WMD)) The plot signaled with the event of a B-52 loaded with nuclear missiles flied over US continent. The plot was failed to go through. 

   4.  Now President Obama faces the Iran war deal. He is under extortion: a puppet of the Feds &#8211; Donald Trump is waging a propaganda war &#8211; Birthers&#8217; movement. The purpose is clear: either you approve the war on Iran or you lose the chance of second term. What I worry is worse: Obama may be sacrificed for Iran war. Iran war needs big justification. Nothing is bigger than the assassination of the President. They killed President Kennedy. So what for the Feds to kill another one? 



> , &#8220;CIA Spy Captured Giving Nuclear Bomb To Terrorists
> 
> Most ominous in this SVR report, though, is Pakistan&#8217;s ISI stating that top-secret CIA documents found in Davis&#8217;s possession point to his, and/or TF373, providing to al Qaeda terrorists &#8220;nuclear fissile material&#8221; and &#8220;biological agents&#8221; they claim are to be used against the United States itself in order to ignite an all-out war in order to reestablish the West&#8217;s hegemony over a Global economy that is warned is just months away from collapse.
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;Operation Northwoods, which had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, called for innocent people to be shot on American streets; for boats carrying refugees fleeing Cuba to be sunk on the high seas; for a wave of violent terrorism to be launched in Washington, D.C., Miami, and elsewhere. People would be framed for bombings they did not commit; planes would be hijacked. Using phony evidence, all of it would be blamed on Castro, thus giving Lemnitzer and his cabal the excuse, as well as the public and international backing, they needed to launch their war.&#8221;
> 
> Though Operation Northwoods had the &#8220;approval&#8221; of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, it did not have the approval of their boss, President John F. Kennedy (1917-1963), but who barely one year after his outright rejection of this monstrous plan to kill thousands of innocent Americans was gunned down as an example to any future US leader what would happen to them if they dared go against the wishes of the Military-Industrial Complex (MIC).
> 
> Today, as the US Department of Homeland Security has just issued a grim warning that the threat of terror strike on America is at a higher level than it has been since September 11, 2001, and the WikiLeaks release of secret US government cables reveals that al Qaeda is on the brink of using a nuclear bomb, a new President stands between his people and the CIA warmongers with the only question being will he protect them like Kennedy did?
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not allowed to post url) You may google for it


----------



## Obamerican




----------



## waltky

I remember that era - I was in the 6th grade when Kennedy was assassinated...

*Kennedy Assassination Transformed US Secret Service*
_November 21, 2011 - The assassination of President John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1963, 48 years ago, stunned the world.  It was the first time since 1901- when President William McKinley was killed - that a U.S. president fell to an assassins bullet._


> The Secret Service is responsible for protecting the president and his family.  President Kennedys death put the service on the defensive. In conversations with several former Secret Service agents, our correspondent reports that the assassination, and later attempts on Presidents Gerald Ford and Ronald Reagan, led to changes in how the President and first family are protected.  On November 22, 1963, when shots rang out in Dallas, Secret Service Agent Clint Hill was in the best position to react.  His analysis of that day is simple.  Theres no question that we failed in providing protection for President Kennedy," said Hill.
> 
> Agent Gerald Blaine was also in Texas that day, but not in Dallas. He says a lack of manpower was partly responsible. In 1963 we had 330 agents; we had about 34 agents on the White House detail," said Blaine.  The agents were visible.  Some ran alongside or stood on cars in the presidential motorcade.  But Blaine says they couldn't communicate with each other.  We didnt have radios," he said. "We operated through hand signals. We had photographs of subjects that we had concerns about, and we would memorize those subjects. And we had to rely on each other to work together as a team."
> 
> Author Lisa McCubbin collaborated with Blaine on the book The Kennedy Detail.  She says weaknesses exposed by the Kennedy assassination forced a change in how the Secret Service was funded.  So it made them realize even more how important their mission was, and they were able then to convince Congress to get more money," said McCubbin. "They had been asking for more money for years and years, to get more people. They knew they couldn't protect the president with what they had."  Clint Hill stayed with the Secret Service after the assassination.  He rose to assistant director, and witnessed changes in the agency:  no more travel in open automobiles and more agents, more money, and better communication.  But Hill suffered from guilt after the assassination. He retired in 1975.
> 
> Several months later, not once but twice, assailants tried to kill President Gerald Ford during visits he made to California.  And in 1981, another disaster was narrowly averted.  President Ronald Reagan, emerging from a Washington hotel, was shot by John Hinckley Jr.  Reagan was rushed to a nearby hospital for life-saving surgery.  Secret Service agent Tim McCarthy was shot in the abdomen. Press Secretary James Brady was struck in the head and seriously disabled.  But no one died in the attack.
> 
> McCarthy says the incident led to even more changes. After that, metal detectors were used to screen anyone who gets near the president," said McCarthy. "Shortly thereafter, and the legacy is that since that time, there has not been an attack on any of our presidents by the historic assassin which is the lone gunman."  Though the assassination of President Kennedy was a transforming event for the Secret Service, recent incidents are a reminder that the president is still a target.  At 21-year-old Idaho man is under arrest for allegedly firing several shots at the White House on November 11.
> 
> Source



See also:

*Secret Service Agents Open Up About Kennedy Assassination*
_November 21, 2011 - Former Secret Service agent Clint Hill explains how the day of President John F. Kennedy's assassination unfolded, and how it forever changed his life, November 2011._


> President John F. Kennedys trip to Dallas on November 22, 1963 was intended to boost support in Texas for his 1964 re-election campaign.  But an assassins bullet ended his life, an event still shrouded in controversy.  Since that time, Secret Service agents assigned to protect President Kennedy have spoken only rarely about that day.  But in an interview with VOA, former agent Clint Hill explains how the day unfolded, and how it changed his life.  Former Secret Service agent Clint Hill said providing security for President John F. Kennedy was a challenge.  With President Kennedy it was mix and mingle. He didnt like anybody to be, come between he and the people, said Hill.
> 
> November 22, 1963 began like most presidential visits... even though it was in a part of the country - Texas - that was not enthusiastic about the president.  This was an extremely conservative area. Kennedy was not labeled as a conservative by any stretch of the imagination, so it was considered that there could be some problems that could develop. But we had no threats, no information that would lead us to believe that we would have a major problem, said Hill.  As the president's motorcade made its way through Dealey Plaza in Dallas, Hill was on a vehicle behind the presidential limousine.  I heard an explosive noise to my right rear, the rear of the motorcade," said Hill. "I saw the president grab at his throat and move to his left and I knew something was wrong, so I jumped and ran toward the presidential car with the idea of getting up on top.
> 
> "By the time I just about got to the car, the third shot had been fired, hit the President in the head, caused a massive wound, which caused blood, brains and other material to be exploded out on to the car, onto me, onto Mrs. Kennedy. She was trying to retrieve some material that had come off from the presidents head and went to the right rear. I grabbed her and did the best I could to get her back in the seat.  "When I did that, the president fell to his left into her lap. I got up on top and lay on top behind both of them, and I turned and gave a thumbs down to the follow up car," said Hill.  That event lasted less than a minute, but it scarred Hill for life.
> 
> I feel guilt, I feel responsibility. I was the only agent who was in a position to do anything that day, said Hill.  The assassination shook the nation, and the Secret Service.  Clint Hill protected three more presidents, but in 1975, overcome by depression, he retired.  In 2009, author Lisa McCubbin requested an interview with Hill for a possible book.    He did one interview in 1975 with 60 Minutes thats a classic interview in which he had basically a nervous breakdown on television. Then he went into seclusion," said McCubbin.
> 
> Encouraged by friend, former agent and now author Gerald Blaine, Hill and other agents in Dallas on that day decided to talk, in part, to document how the assassination affected them.  Hill said the release last year of The Kennedy Detail has been therapeutic.  ...especially being able to go out and talk to people about the book and answer it, a lot of the questions that they have because there are still a lot of questions out there, said Hill.  One question often asked is whether or not there was more than one assassin. Hill supports the findings of the Warren Commission, which concluded that Lee Harvey Oswald was the lone gunman.
> 
> Source


----------



## 7forever

I watched a show yesterday on NatGEO which was called  JFK:the lost bullet which I mainly watched to see the new HD and sad to say that they didn`t really investigate they just said "oh yeah it was Oswald.  *They did start however by saying it was not the driver although they didn`t really make it clear in the video they showed*.  

It's very telling that after all these years they mention the driver, and they do so because it's all over the web and I personally proved it beyond refute. *Did they show the nix film close-up that totally invalidates the only defense against Greer shooting jfk?* _Of course they didn't make it clear because the Zapruder film all by itself shows Greer passing the covered gun_ *and the nix film demonstrates how quickly his left hand/arm jolted over with the headshot*.


----------



## 7forever

My work has proven Greer was the fatal assassin but *the 'Greer did it by accident' defense is the only possibility in the real world *that would surely fail for many reasons.


----------



## MoistTrout

7forever said:


> My work has proven Greer was the fatal assassin but *the 'Greer did it by accident' defense is the only possibility in the real world *that would surely fail for many reasons.



The only thing you've proven is you have WAY too much time on your hands. 

Take up stamp collecting. Get a girlfriend. Something.


----------



## daws101

MoistTrout said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> My work has proven Greer was the fatal assassin but *the 'Greer did it by accident' defense is the only possibility in the real world *that would surely fail for many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've proven is you have WAY too much time on your hands.
> 
> Take up stamp collecting. Get a girlfriend. Something.
Click to expand...

 Russian roulette


----------



## 7forever

*The fake blood spray starts in the right front completely debunking all delusions of a right side anything*. When this visual fact occurs the rear starts gaping, proving 47 years of research placing the exit on the rear. *Slow motion confirms the exit happening exactly with this fake blood spray which purpose was to block the front entrance from view*. 





*The fake reflection is perfectly extending backward with the fake mist forming in the right front*. 




*The rear starts gaping when the fake mist appears in right front*.


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory

*This conpsiracy kook who promotes obvious nonsense published an article (over a year ago) that blatantly lies about a very important fact in the film. GREER HAS BOTH HIS HANDS OFF THE WHEEL 4 seconds before he fires the fatal shot*. He also places the gun in his left hand. This obvious truth is so scary to these kooks that they publish articles as recent as May, 2010. *They are dreading the day when millions of people find out this shocking but obvious truth*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.

*Jim Marrs debunks his own disinformation about the Driver NOT shooting JFK by lying about visual facts seen in Zapruder*. These are the type of idiots who've been making money off book sales for over 40 years.





*YOU CAN SEE THE OUTLINE OF THE GUN BY THE DOOR AS HE FITS IT*.




*THIS FAT HILLBILLY completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bullshit to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own SECRET SERVICE AGENT, bodyguard, DRIVER.*


----------



## 7forever

It followed a straight trajectory as can be seen by viewing the front right impact and rear gaping at that moment. *This excludes all grassy knoll bullshit. It was always a red herring and it's finally coming out.*

*This gif proves the impact was in the right front which debunks the right side disinfo*.


----------



## 7forever

*The back of his head came off. His skull and scalp detached*. _The caps are in sequential order_.


----------



## Bfgrn

Interesting video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.





*The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.





Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.

Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.






The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.

*NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL






*If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*. 

My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


----------



## 7forever

What's shocking to me is how obvious it is, but also how difficult it was to understand that *the hand at frame 304 was added fakery. It took me eight or nine months before I figured it out*, which was before I got the nix close-up. *You can't have a hand without an arm it's attached to, nor can a hand be leaving the wheel when the arm's extending over the shoulder*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> What's shocking to me is how obvious it is, but also how difficult it was to understand that *the hand at frame 304 was added fakery. It took me eight or nine months before I figured it out*, which was before I got the nix close-up. *You can't have a hand without an arm it's attached to, nor can a hand be leaving the wheel when the arm's extending over the shoulder*.


*You have plagiarized someone else's work so:*


----------



## 7forever

*The gif that's all over the web was enhanced, but this is the original pulled from Groden's clip which was probably done in the eighties or nineties*. 

*I had it enhanced back in January, 2011. It very clearly shows his left arm crossing with the headshot*. A lot of well known researchers have known of Greer's guilt for decades and kept it under wraps but the information age finally caught up with this epic blunder committed by government in 1963.










Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video *1:09*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsung47 said:


> 665. Obama faces extortion (4/18/2011)
> 
> Today the Feds have occupied the high ranking of government office. They manipulate the politicians to squeeze money and power through false flag terror attacks and war. They used to set up a plot, then let the President sign it so they would not have to take any responsibility. The president becomes an important role in their plot.
> 
> Here are the cases:
> 
> 1.	According to the article &#8220;CIA spy captured giving nuclear bomb to terrorists&#8221;, President Kennedy was assassinated because he rejected the Cuba war plan &#8220;Operation Northwoods&#8221;.
> 
> 2.	President Clinton was seriously humiliated by &#8220;Lewinsky scandal&#8221; because he didn&#8217;t approve the request of &#8220;war on Iraq&#8221; proposed by the Neo-con group.
> 
> 3.	G.W.Bush was awarded the post of President(2001-2004) for the promising of Iraq war. (In a controversial election &#8220;Bush vs. Al Gore&#8221; with the background that Clinton finished his term with splendid economic achievement- an unprecedented budget surplus)
> 
> G.W.Bush also was rewarded with second term of President (2005-2008) for the promising of Iran war. (At the background that he activated Iraq war with a big lie (WMD)) The plot signaled with the event of a B-52 loaded with nuclear missiles flied over US continent. The plot was failed to go through.
> 
> 4.  Now President Obama faces the Iran war deal. He is under extortion: a puppet of the Feds &#8211; Donald Trump is waging a propaganda war &#8211; Birthers&#8217; movement. The purpose is clear: either you approve the war on Iran or you lose the chance of second term. What I worry is worse: Obama may be sacrificed for Iran war. Iran war needs big justification. Nothing is bigger than the assassination of the President. They killed President Kennedy. So what for the Feds to kill another one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , &#8220;CIA Spy Captured Giving Nuclear Bomb To Terrorists
> 
> Most ominous in this SVR report, though, is Pakistan&#8217;s ISI stating that top-secret CIA documents found in Davis&#8217;s possession point to his, and/or TF373, providing to al Qaeda terrorists &#8220;nuclear fissile material&#8221; and &#8220;biological agents&#8221; they claim are to be used against the United States itself in order to ignite an all-out war in order to reestablish the West&#8217;s hegemony over a Global economy that is warned is just months away from collapse.
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> &#8220;Operation Northwoods, which had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, called for innocent people to be shot on American streets; for boats carrying refugees fleeing Cuba to be sunk on the high seas; for a wave of violent terrorism to be launched in Washington, D.C., Miami, and elsewhere. People would be framed for bombings they did not commit; planes would be hijacked. Using phony evidence, all of it would be blamed on Castro, thus giving Lemnitzer and his cabal the excuse, as well as the public and international backing, they needed to launch their war.&#8221;
> 
> Though Operation Northwoods had the &#8220;approval&#8221; of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, it did not have the approval of their boss, President John F. Kennedy (1917-1963), but who barely one year after his outright rejection of this monstrous plan to kill thousands of innocent Americans was gunned down as an example to any future US leader what would happen to them if they dared go against the wishes of the Military-Industrial Complex (MIC).
> 
> Today, as the US Department of Homeland Security has just issued a grim warning that the threat of terror strike on America is at a higher level than it has been since September 11, 2001, and the WikiLeaks release of secret US government cables reveals that al Qaeda is on the brink of using a nuclear bomb, a new President stands between his people and the CIA warmongers with the only question being will he protect them like Kennedy did?
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not allowed to post url) You may google for it
Click to expand...


Naw obama like Bush is a willing puppet,they wont assassinate him cause like Bush,he'll give it to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> I watched a show yesterday on NatGEO which was called  JFK:the lost bullet which I mainly watched to see the new HD and sad to say that they didn`t really investigate they just said "oh yeah it was Oswald.  *They did start however by saying it was not the driver although they didn`t really make it clear in the video they showed*.
> 
> It's very telling that after all these years they mention the driver, and they do so because it's all over the web and I personally proved it beyond refute. *Did they show the nix film close-up that totally invalidates the only defense against Greer shooting jfk?* _Of course they didn't make it clear because the Zapruder film all by itself shows Greer passing the covered gun_ *and the nix film demonstrates how quickly his left hand/arm jolted over with the headshot*.



yeah I saw that as well.it was a pathetic propaganda piece by them but considering the source that it was national geographic what else is new?.I would have been shocked if they said anything to the contrary.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a show yesterday on NatGEO which was called  JFK:the lost bullet which I mainly watched to see the new HD and sad to say that they didn`t really investigate they just said "oh yeah it was Oswald.  *They did start however by saying it was not the driver although they didn`t really make it clear in the video they showed*.
> 
> It's very telling that after all these years they mention the driver, and they do so because it's all over the web and I personally proved it beyond refute. *Did they show the nix film close-up that totally invalidates the only defense against Greer shooting jfk?* _Of course they didn't make it clear because the Zapruder film all by itself shows Greer passing the covered gun_ *and the nix film demonstrates how quickly his left hand/arm jolted over with the headshot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I saw that as well.it was a pathetic propaganda piece by them but considering the source that it was national geographic what else is new?.I would have been shocked if they said anything to the contrary.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


 another insightful retort by hand job!


----------



## SigTurner

There was no shot from the grassy knoll.  Only a complete idiot would take position there.  It is too exposed and forces the shooter to make a diagonal, crossfield shot on a moving target, obstructed by an unpredictable number of spectators.  

The head shot most likely came from the Dal-Tex buliding, which, incidentally, offers the best and clearest angle on the target, as well as the best cover for the shooter who was likely nested somewhere behind the fire escape using a suppressed AR-15 type weapon and JHP ammo.


----------



## Bfgrn

SigTurner said:


> There was no shot from the grassy knoll.  Only a complete idiot would take position there.  It is too exposed and forces the shooter to make a diagonal, crossfield shot on a moving target, obstructed by an unpredictable number of spectators.
> 
> The head shot most likely came from the Dal-Tex buliding, which, incidentally, offers the best and clearest angle on the target, as well as the best cover for the shooter who was likely nested somewhere behind the fire escape using a suppressed AR-15 type weapon and JHP ammo.



There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

*This was the first book written about the Secret Service Agent, William Greer being jfk's real assassin*. You can order this book now. *It's just a little ironic that Lancer would host this book launch since they provided disinfo way back in mid 90's about the Zapruder film*.

Murder From Within 

It has been noted as one of the most significant events of the 20th Century - the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.  Murder From Within is a startling take on the power of a handful of top officials and secret service agents who orchestrated the kill shot of the President and got away with it.

*Written in 1974, Murder From Within was the first book on the Kennedy assassination to document accurately and in detail how and why President Kennedy was killed*. Unlike other conspiracy books, there is no conjecture or uncertainty as to what happened on Nov 22, 1963. Documented facts and eyewitness accounts from public records and the authors' own private interviews draw a clear picture of the events on that fateful day. Because of the names named and who they were, Murder From Within was never published beyond the 100 copies originally printed.

*On November 18, 2011 the book will make its public debut at the JFK Lancer's Annual International Conference*.  Invited speaker Tyler Newcomb will present Murder From Within and will also explain key details in the murder plot and coverup of JFK's assassination.

Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy


----------



## Bfgrn

7forever said:


> *This was the first book written about the Secret Service Agent, William Greer being jfk's real assassin*. You can order this book now. *It's just a little ironic that Lancer would host this book launch since they provided disinfo way back in mid 90's about the Zapruder film*.
> 
> Murder From Within
> 
> It has been noted as one of the most significant events of the 20th Century - the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.  Murder From Within is a startling take on the power of a handful of top officials and secret service agents who orchestrated the kill shot of the President and got away with it.
> 
> *Written in 1974, Murder From Within was the first book on the Kennedy assassination to document accurately and in detail how and why President Kennedy was killed*. Unlike other conspiracy books, there is no conjecture or uncertainty as to what happened on Nov 22, 1963. Documented facts and eyewitness accounts from public records and the authors' own private interviews draw a clear picture of the events on that fateful day. Because of the names named and who they were, Murder From Within was never published beyond the 100 copies originally printed.
> 
> *On November 18, 2011 the book will make its public debut at the JFK Lancer's Annual International Conference*.  Invited speaker Tyler Newcomb will present Murder From Within and will also explain key details in the murder plot and coverup of JFK's assassination.
> 
> Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy



The driver did not kill the President. It is ridiculous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no shot from the grassy knoll.  Only a complete idiot would take position there.  It is too exposed and forces the shooter to make a diagonal, crossfield shot on a moving target, obstructed by an unpredictable number of spectators.
> 
> The head shot most likely came from the Dal-Tex buliding, which, incidentally, offers the best and clearest angle on the target, as well as the best cover for the shooter who was likely nested somewhere behind the fire escape using a suppressed AR-15 type weapon and JHP ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.


----------



## Bfgrn

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no shot from the grassy knoll.  Only a complete idiot would take position there.  It is too exposed and forces the shooter to make a diagonal, crossfield shot on a moving target, obstructed by an unpredictable number of spectators.
> 
> The head shot most likely came from the Dal-Tex buliding, which, incidentally, offers the best and clearest angle on the target, as well as the best cover for the shooter who was likely nested somewhere behind the fire escape using a suppressed AR-15 type weapon and JHP ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
Click to expand...


Anyone who has done any serious research would be aware that people in Dealey Plaza instinctively ran up the grassy knoll where shots were fired.

JFK - Mark Bell JFK Film Enhanced - YouTube


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no shot from the grassy knoll.  Only a complete idiot would take position there.  It is too exposed and forces the shooter to make a diagonal, crossfield shot on a moving target, obstructed by an unpredictable number of spectators.
> 
> The head shot most likely came from the Dal-Tex buliding, which, incidentally, offers the best and clearest angle on the target, as well as the best cover for the shooter who was likely nested somewhere behind the fire escape using a suppressed AR-15 type weapon and JHP ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
Click to expand...


If you are going to use the physics of Kennedys head movement to draw your conclusion, then how can you support "the driver did it" theory?  If a shot from the right rear (or even straight from the rear for that matter) won't cause the head to go back to the left (as Kennedys did), then a shot from the front left isn't going to either.  If your claim is that the head will move in the direction of the bullet, that would EXCLUDE Greer as the shooter.


----------



## 7forever

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was the first book written about the Secret Service Agent, William Greer being jfk's real assassin*. You can order this book now. *It's just a little ironic that Lancer would host this book launch since they provided disinfo way back in mid 90's about the Zapruder film*.
> 
> Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did not kill the President. It is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


The driver did kill the President. It is obvious. The grassy knoll is an old and easily debunked theory. It is laughable that kooks still post that nonsense.


----------



## Bfgrn

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This was the first book written about the Secret Service Agent, William Greer being jfk's real assassin*. You can order this book now. *It's just a little ironic that Lancer would host this book launch since they provided disinfo way back in mid 90's about the Zapruder film*.
> 
> Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did not kill the President. It is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver did kill the President. It is obvious. The grassy knoll is an old and easily debunked theory. It is laughable that kooks still post that nonsense.
Click to expand...


If Greer wanted to kill the President, WHY would he do it in broad daylight? He had access to the President in private settings... you really need to THINK. There was another Secret Service agent in the limo along with the President's wife, the Governor of Texas and his wife, plus a carload of very loyal agents in the Queen Mary just behind the President.


----------



## candycorn

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going to use the physics of Kennedys head movement to draw your conclusion, then how can you support "the driver did it" theory?  If a shot from the right rear (or even straight from the rear for that matter) won't cause the head to go back to the left (as Kennedys did), then a shot from the front left isn't going to either.  If your claim is that the head will move in the direction of the bullet, that would EXCLUDE Greer as the shooter.
Click to expand...


You'd also have to rationalize why no members of the Presidential limo were deafened by the gunshot a few inches from their ears.  

The entire notion is bullshit.


----------



## daws101

candycorn said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to use the physics of Kennedys head movement to draw your conclusion, then how can you support "the driver did it" theory?  If a shot from the right rear (or even straight from the rear for that matter) won't cause the head to go back to the left (as Kennedys did), then a shot from the front left isn't going to either.  If your claim is that the head will move in the direction of the bullet, that would EXCLUDE Greer as the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd also have to rationalize why no members of the Presidential limo were deafened by the gunshot a few inches from their ears.
> 
> The entire notion is bullshit.
Click to expand...

if you buy that...you'd have to believe that Greer could stop time or barrow an Elvin cloak from Frodo to be invisible as he ran to the back of the limo and shot Connelly with a pistol that fired the same caliber bullets  as the  6.5 mm Carcano Model 91/38 rifle. 
then rush back, jump in the drivers side of limo, stash the cloak and drive off without the limo ever slowing down.
in front of TV cameras ,photographers and a shit load of wittinesses!


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to use the physics of Kennedys head movement to draw your conclusion, then how can you support "the driver did it" theory?  If a shot from the right rear (or even straight from the rear for that matter) won't cause the head to go back to the left (as Kennedys did), then a shot from the front left isn't going to either.  If your claim is that the head will move in the direction of the bullet, that would EXCLUDE Greer as the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd also have to rationalize why no members of the Presidential limo were deafened by the gunshot a few inches from their ears.
> 
> The entire notion is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you buy that...you'd have to believe that Greer could stop time or barrow an Elvin cloak from Frodo to be invisible as he ran to the back of the limo and shot Connelly with a pistol that fired the same caliber bullets  as the  6.5 mm Carcano Model 91/38 rifle.
> then rush back, jump in the drivers side of limo, stash the cloak and drive off without the limo ever slowing down.
> in front of TV cameras ,photographers and a shit load of wittinesses!
Click to expand...


I agree with you, but I've thought about composing a post to explain what life was like in 1963 for people who were not alive back then. It was still the stone age as far as TV goes. There were no TV cameras in Dealey Plaza, only amateur photographers. Abraham Zapruder's film was made on an 8 mm home movie camera.

Another important fact: The Warren Commission authored a 26 volume report in 1964. It claimed Oswald was the line assassin. The American people bought the report, figuring that a report being that voluminous must have been the result of a thorough investigation. It wasn't until 1975 that the America public got to see the Zapruder film. Seeing the President's head thrown against the trunk of the limo, and Jackie climbing on the trunk lid to retrieve a piece of her husband's head caused an outrage. Americans knew they were lied to.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd also have to rationalize why no members of the Presidential limo were deafened by the gunshot a few inches from their ears.
> 
> The entire notion is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> if you buy that...you'd have to believe that Greer could stop time or barrow an Elvin cloak from Frodo to be invisible as he ran to the back of the limo and shot Connelly with a pistol that fired the same caliber bullets  as the  6.5 mm Carcano Model 91/38 rifle.
> then rush back, jump in the drivers side of limo, stash the cloak and drive off without the limo ever slowing down.
> in front of TV cameras ,photographers and a shit load of wittinesses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but I've thought about composing a post to explain what life was like in 1963 for people who were not alive back then. It was still the stone age as far as TV goes. There were no TV cameras in Dealey Plaza, only amateur photographers. Abraham Zapruder's film was made on an 8 mm home movie camera.
> 
> Another important fact: The Warren Commission authored a 26 volume report in 1964. It claimed Oswald was the line assassin. The American people bought the report, figuring that a report being that voluminous must have been the result of a thorough investigation. It wasn't until 1975 that the America public got to see the Zapruder film. Seeing the President's head thrown against the trunk of the limo, and Jackie climbing on the trunk lid to retrieve a piece of her husband's head caused an outrage. Americans knew they were lied to.
Click to expand...

ahh ....I was alive back then..and there were tv cameras there mostly film,
JFK&#39;S ASSASSINATION (CBS-TV COVERAGE)(11+ HOURS OF FOOTAGE)(PART 1) - YouTube!
,


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you buy that...you'd have to believe that Greer could stop time or barrow an Elvin cloak from Frodo to be invisible as he ran to the back of the limo and shot Connelly with a pistol that fired the same caliber bullets  as the  6.5 mm Carcano Model 91/38 rifle.
> then rush back, jump in the drivers side of limo, stash the cloak and drive off without the limo ever slowing down.
> in front of TV cameras ,photographers and a shit load of wittinesses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but I've thought about composing a post to explain what life was like in 1963 for people who were not alive back then. It was still the stone age as far as TV goes. There were no TV cameras in Dealey Plaza, only amateur photographers. Abraham Zapruder's film was made on an 8 mm home movie camera.
> 
> Another important fact: The Warren Commission authored a 26 volume report in 1964. It claimed Oswald was the line assassin. The American people bought the report, figuring that a report being that voluminous must have been the result of a thorough investigation. It wasn't until 1975 that the America public got to see the Zapruder film. Seeing the President's head thrown against the trunk of the limo, and Jackie climbing on the trunk lid to retrieve a piece of her husband's head caused an outrage. Americans knew they were lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh ....I was alive back then..and there were tv cameras there mostly film,
> JFK'S ASSASSINATION (CBS-TV COVERAGE)(11+ HOURS OF FOOTAGE)(PART 1) - YouTube!
> ,
Click to expand...


You need to pay closer attention. What I said was: There were no TV cameras *in Dealey Plaza*, only amateur photographers.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but I've thought about composing a post to explain what life was like in 1963 for people who were not alive back then. It was still the stone age as far as TV goes. There were no TV cameras in Dealey Plaza, only amateur photographers. Abraham Zapruder's film was made on an 8 mm home movie camera.
> 
> Another important fact: The Warren Commission authored a 26 volume report in 1964. It claimed Oswald was the line assassin. The American people bought the report, figuring that a report being that voluminous must have been the result of a thorough investigation. It wasn't until 1975 that the America public got to see the Zapruder film. Seeing the President's head thrown against the trunk of the limo, and Jackie climbing on the trunk lid to retrieve a piece of her husband's head caused an outrage. Americans knew they were lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh ....I was alive back then..and there were tv cameras there mostly film,
> JFK'S ASSASSINATION (CBS-TV COVERAGE)(11+ HOURS OF FOOTAGE)(PART 1) - YouTube!
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to pay closer attention. What I said was: There were no TV cameras *in Dealey Plaza*, only amateur photographers.
Click to expand...

  should have said was "there were TV "film" cameras in the plaza". in those days they would shoot a roll and have a"runner" take it back to the station for processing.
hence the term "film at eleven"   
video tape or rotoscope as it was called then was for the most part too cumbersome to use outdoors.  

 odd that oswald's assassination was caught on tape.


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh ....I was alive back then..and there were tv cameras there mostly film,
> JFK'S ASSASSINATION (CBS-TV COVERAGE)(11+ HOURS OF FOOTAGE)(PART 1) - YouTube!
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay closer attention. What I said was: There were no TV cameras *in Dealey Plaza*, only amateur photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> should have said was "there were TV "film" cameras in the plaza". in those days they would shoot a roll and have a"runner" take it back to the station for processing.
> hence the term "film at eleven"
> video tape or rotoscope as it was called then was for the most part too cumbersome to use outdoors.
> 
> odd that oswald's assassination was caught on tape.
Click to expand...


There were no TV "film" cameras in the plaza. It was the end of the motorcade. The crowds were thin. They were seconds from jumping on the Stemmons Freeway to head the the Trade Mart.

The assassination was caught on a 8 mm Bell & Howell Zoomatic Director Series Model 414 PD home movie camera by amateur photographer Abraham Zapruder. 







The Zapruder film was never seen by the public until March 6, 1975 on the ABC late-night television show Good Night America (hosted by Geraldo Rivera), assassination researchers Robert Groden and Dick Gregory presented the first-ever network television showing of the Zapruder home movie. The public's response and outrage to that first television showing quickly led to the forming of the Hart-Schweiker investigation, contributed to the Church Committee Investigation on Intelligence Activities by the United States, and resulted in the House Select Committee on Assassinations investigation.

The only professional photos in Dealey Plaza at the time of the assassination were taken by James Altgens, an American photographer and field reporter for the Associated Press.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay closer attention. What I said was: There were no TV cameras *in Dealey Plaza*, only amateur photographers.
> 
> 
> 
> should have said was "there were TV "film" cameras in the plaza". in those days they would shoot a roll and have a"runner" take it back to the station for processing.
> hence the term "film at eleven"
> video tape or rotoscope as it was called then was for the most part too cumbersome to use outdoors.
> 
> odd that oswald's assassination was caught on tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no TV "film" cameras in the plaza. It was the end of the motorcade. The crowds were thin. They were seconds from jumping on the Stemmons Freeway to head the the Trade Mart.
> 
> The assassination was caught on a 8 mm Bell & Howell Zoomatic Director Series Model 414 PD home movie camera by amateur photographer Abraham Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film was never seen by the public until March 6, 1975 on the ABC late-night television show Good Night America (hosted by Geraldo Rivera), assassination researchers Robert Groden and Dick Gregory presented the first-ever network television showing of the Zapruder home movie. The public's response and outrage to that first television showing quickly led to the forming of the Hart-Schweiker investigation, contributed to the Church Committee Investigation on Intelligence Activities by the United States, and resulted in the House Select Committee on Assassinations investigation.
> 
> The only professional photos in Dealey Plaza at the time of the assassination were taken by James Altgens, an American photographer and field reporter for the Associated Press.
Click to expand...

sing to the choir much?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did not kill the President. It is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did kill the President. It is obvious. The grassy knoll is an old and easily debunked theory. It is laughable that kooks still post that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Greer wanted to kill the President, WHY would he do it in broad daylight? He had access to the President in private settings... you really need to THINK. There was another Secret Service agent in the limo along with the President's wife, the Governor of Texas and his wife, plus a carload of very loyal agents in the Queen Mary just behind the President.
Click to expand...


thats a good point but to answer that its because of the same reason the CIA themselves did not pull it off like that in the middle of the night a long time ago when they easily could have.This one researcher talked about that saying they could easily have drugged him and killed him in the middle of the night several different ways along time ago before then  if they had  wanted to, but the reason they did not was they wanted to arrogantly show off their power to the whole  world  who was  really is in charge of running the country and they wanted the whole world to witness their power they had of killing the president. so Greer did not do it in the middle of the night  because of that reason.He has to answer to a higher power you know?Everybody that was involved got off scott free,they knew they would so Greer did not care.Look how many years its been since this happened and how the real killers got away with it all.

answer this question,this is one that nobody has ever been able to answer,if Greer did not pull the trigger,then why in the nix film is he turning around with his left arm and raising it at Kennedy? People use the altered zapruder film as evidence that you dont see his arm go backwards but thats because again,the zapruder film has been altered so they have no argument there with the z film.

.In the nix film though which I will post the pic for that seven has posted many times here,you see that Greer turns around and he raises his left arm.I dont think he is turning around raising his arm up like that to try and pull the bullet out of Kennedys head. I asked troll Irrationalist this and he of course ignored the evidence that Greer DOES point his left arm around to the back and raise it. These trolls here cant get around that and deny it. so whats your theory then by chance why he is doing that then if he is not shooting Kennedy? 

I hope you have a much better answer than this deniar below had when I brought that up.unlike these trolls here that keep posting,HE at least acknowledged the obvious that Greer DID turn around and raise his left arm and all he could come up with was this laughable and pathetic answer below.

 Do you not think his reaction could have been involuntary.????????? 

 See I can at LEAST respect this poster unlike I can trolls daws kid,liar ability,candyfag,Irrationalt  and the other idiots who keep coming on here  propping  up the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin because this poster-he called himself john connor,he at least is aknowledging the obvious that Greer did turn around and raise his left arm.He came up with a moronic answer that I would only expect out of a retard but again,I can at least respect the guy since he did not  do what all these trolls here have done saying Greer did not point his left arm back towards Kennedy.  His answer practically made me fall out of the chair laughing saying his reaction was involuntary? 

yeah a TRAINED agent who has hundreds of hours of training for these situations is going to do that involuntary? thats priceless.I love it. well whats YOUR reply? I hope you can at least come up with something far better than that moronic reply he came up with. The apologists they want to live in denial. I asked the mod there and all others to come up with an answer and the mod ran off and never tried.this guy was the only one who tried to explain it and he failed miserably. unlike seven,I dont care if people dont want to see it that Greer shot kennedy.I just would like to hear a much better explanation to it than that moronic comment that moron John Connor came up with.lol. the only poster I have ever come across before on any message board who was big enough to admit Greers left arm went around and the only one to date who has tried to answer it.

btw,shouldnt you read the book he referenced to before automatically dimissing it that Greer did not do it? that is the proper way to debate you know? Look at the evidence that your opponent presents which includes books and then refute it.Thats why I always enjoy reading your posts because unlike all these trolls who defend the fairy tale that oswald did it,you address their points all the time and counter them.Thats why I dont bother with these lone nut theorists anymore because they never address your facts or points you bring up and run off with their tail between their legs when you challenge them to read a book that proves your case.anytime ANYBODY challenges me to read a book on a message board in a debate,I always take that challenge and read that book especially when its about Kennedy.These trolls here dont get it that thats the number one rule to follow is take your opponents challenge and read the book he refers you to and fefute it.they always run off. until you read the book he referred you to,you dont have a case that he is wrong.there may be a lot of information in there in that book you dont know about.


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should have said was "there were TV "film" cameras in the plaza". in those days they would shoot a roll and have a"runner" take it back to the station for processing.
> hence the term "film at eleven"
> video tape or rotoscope as it was called then was for the most part too cumbersome to use outdoors.
> 
> odd that oswald's assassination was caught on tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no TV "film" cameras in the plaza. It was the end of the motorcade. The crowds were thin. They were seconds from jumping on the Stemmons Freeway to head the the Trade Mart.
> 
> The assassination was caught on a 8 mm Bell & Howell Zoomatic Director Series Model 414 PD home movie camera by amateur photographer Abraham Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film was never seen by the public until March 6, 1975 on the ABC late-night television show Good Night America (hosted by Geraldo Rivera), assassination researchers Robert Groden and Dick Gregory presented the first-ever network television showing of the Zapruder home movie. The public's response and outrage to that first television showing quickly led to the forming of the Hart-Schweiker investigation, contributed to the Church Committee Investigation on Intelligence Activities by the United States, and resulted in the House Select Committee on Assassinations investigation.
> 
> The only professional photos in Dealey Plaza at the time of the assassination were taken by James Altgens, an American photographer and field reporter for the Associated Press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sing to the choir much?
Click to expand...


You are the one disputing there were TV cameras in Dealey Plaza.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay closer attention. What I said was: There were no TV cameras *in Dealey Plaza*, only amateur photographers.
> 
> 
> 
> should have said was "there were TV "film" cameras in the plaza". in those days they would shoot a roll and have a"runner" take it back to the station for processing.
> hence the term "film at eleven"
> video tape or rotoscope as it was called then was for the most part too cumbersome to use outdoors.
> 
> odd that oswald's assassination was caught on tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no TV "film" cameras in the plaza. It was the end of the motorcade. The crowds were thin. They were seconds from jumping on the Stemmons Freeway to head the the Trade Mart.
> 
> The assassination was caught on a 8 mm Bell & Howell Zoomatic Director Series Model 414 PD home movie camera by amateur photographer Abraham Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film was never seen by the public until March 6, 1975 on the ABC late-night television show Good Night America (hosted by Geraldo Rivera), assassination researchers Robert Groden and Dick Gregory presented the first-ever network television showing of the Zapruder home movie. The public's response and outrage to that first television showing quickly led to the forming of the Hart-Schweiker investigation, contributed to the Church Committee Investigation on Intelligence Activities by the United States, and resulted in the House Select Committee on Assassinations investigation.
> 
> The only professional photos in Dealey Plaza at the time of the assassination were taken by James Altgens, an American photographer and field reporter for the Associated Press.
Click to expand...


Kid troll Daws only sees what he wants to see.you might as well be talking to a brick wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who has done any serious research would be aware that people in Dealey Plaza instinctively ran up the grassy knoll where shots were fired.
> 
> JFK - Mark Bell JFK Film Enhanced - YouTube
Click to expand...


they would also know about the handful or so that saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle who after giving their testimonys to the dallas police were harrrassed and intimidated to change their story and how many people like Lee Bowers who testified to the warren commission and gave information to them that did not go along with their version of events,wound up dying in mysterious deaths and that many credible witnesses were not called to testify and many said the commission altered their testimonys a crime the commission members all should have gone to jail for. 

Grodens Book backs up those handful of witnesses as well.He has enhanced photos of the picket fence and you can see a man with a rifle behind it. other witnesses on the knoll also said the gunshots were so loud and just a few feet away from them that they instintively hit the grass covering their kids like at father did with his son and at least one of them was an experienced combat man who served in world war two.so much for that guys case that the head shot came from the dal tech building.there were shots fired from the dal tech building no doubt but the best researchers think it was the shot that hit him in the back that came from the dal tech building.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The gif that's all over the web was enhanced, but this is the original pulled from Groden's clip which was probably done in the eighties or nineties*.
> 
> *I had it enhanced back in January, 2011. It very clearly shows his left arm crossing with the headshot*. A lot of well known researchers have known of Greer's guilt for decades and kept it under wraps but the information age finally caught up with this epic blunder committed by government in 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymotion - jfk assassination films-orville nix - a News & Politics video *1:09*



that bottom photo CLEARLY shows Greer turning around raising his left arm towards Kennedy.Its even greater when in slow motion like seven has shown here before many times.

Even that wacko John connor on that other board was able to acknowledge that about  Greer.something these lone nut theorist trolls refuse to do .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were witnesses who saw 2 men fire from the grassy knoll and saw puffs of smoke.
> 
> JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes anybody who has done any serious research on this knows that a few witnesses said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence with a rifle which was a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer. also the laws of physics show this guy slept through junior high school science classes in the fact your head never goes backwards from a rear end shot even Dan Rather the only person allowed to view the zapruder film before the whole world was able to and the only journalist to do so,said Kennedys head went forward.Rather lied because he knew about the laws of physics.when he learned the warren commission said oswald did it,he changed his story and stuck with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who has done any serious research would be aware that people in Dealey Plaza instinctively ran up the grassy knoll where shots were fired.
> 
> JFK - Mark Bell JFK Film Enhanced - YouTube
Click to expand...


you made a great point about Jesse Curry once to troll agent Candycunt,something that the other trolls like Irrationalist will ignore.it got me to looking more into Curry and here is something else really interesting here involving Curry.

Jesse Curry : Biography


----------



## candycorn

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did not kill the President. It is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did kill the President. It is obvious. The grassy knoll is an old and easily debunked theory. It is laughable that kooks still post that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Greer wanted to kill the President, WHY would he do it in broad daylight? He had access to the President in private settings... you really need to THINK. There was another Secret Service agent in the limo along with the President's wife, the Governor of Texas and his wife, plus a carload of very loyal agents in the Queen Mary just behind the President.
Click to expand...


Excellent point, totally irrefutable.


----------



## katsung47

My experience that the Feds admitted they killed Kennedy. 

17. They killed President Kennedy

After I found I became the murder target of law enforcement agency, I visited D.A.'s office, DEA, FBI, Federal attorney's office.... .But they denied any involvement. Some government department suggested me to ask for help from local police department. Local police department said they need solid evidence such as gun, bullet. But how could I hold microwave in the air if they shoot it next door. I could only complain this to people I knew.

I had a customer whom came every half year or so. One Saturday, she came to buy something. I talked about events happened recently and expressed disappointment about system. She didn't say anything and left.

Next day, I was surprised to see her coming again. She didn't buy anything. She simply talked about the murdering issue I told her yesterday and left right away after leaving a word:" So what, they even killed President Kennedy."

I was shocked. Obviously she was coming to deliver the word of scorn and intimidation for FBI. There was no DEA when JFK was assassinated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here just before Katsung posted.

happened yesterday at 2:26 am.


----------



## daws101

katsung47 said:


> My experience that the Feds admitted they killed Kennedy.
> 
> 17. They killed President Kennedy
> 
> After I found I became the murder target of law enforcement agency, I visited D.A.'s office, DEA, FBI, Federal attorney's office.... .But they denied any involvement. Some government department suggested me to ask for help from local police department. Local police department said they need solid evidence such as gun, bullet. But how could I hold microwave in the air if they shoot it next door. I could only complain this to people I knew.
> 
> I had a customer whom came every half year or so. One Saturday, she came to buy something. I talked about events happened recently and expressed disappointment about system. She didn't say anything and left.
> 
> Next day, I was surprised to see her coming again. She didn't buy anything. She simply talked about the murdering issue I told her yesterday and left right away after leaving a word:" So what, they even killed President Kennedy."
> 
> I was shocked. Obviously she was coming to deliver the word of scorn and intimidation for FBI. There was no DEA when JFK was assassinated.


"that was a good story uncle Kat ,NOW PLEASE ,PLEASE PLEASE TELL US THE ONE ABOUT HOW THE VIKINGS BOMBED PEARL HARBOR "!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from a different troll.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from a different troll.


----------



## 7forever

*If Greer moving his left arm over his shoulder was innocent then why did they add silly fake reflections to cover those movements in Zapruder?*. The nix and muchmore films show his left arm extending over, contradicting Zapruder in the most important way. *Notice the fake hand change in size, color, and shape*.

*FAKE BULLSHIT FROM THE 60'S*.





*Greer's arm crossing in Nix...CASE CLOSED.*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the smell of candyfags fart  so close to you must smell really bad seven.


----------



## percysunshine

Not many people know this, but the original reports were conflicting and confused.

It was a greasy knoll...not a grassy knoll. The Italians were involved.


----------



## 7forever

*There was a hole in the windshield that was captured by James Altgens at frame 255, *but there was a wagon wheel crack that was photographed later, is fake and has nothing to do with the real hole photographed only 1.5 seconds after the bullet came through the winshield, as has been proven over and over. *There will always be a hole in the windshield*.


----------



## Bfgrn

7forever said:


> *There was a hole in the windshield that was captured by James Altgens at frame 255, *but there was a wagon wheel crack that was photographed later, is fake and has nothing to do with the real hole photographed only 1.5 seconds after the bullet came through the winshield, as has been proven over and over. *There will always be a hole in the windshield*.



Do you have the video of the driver standing on the hood firing through the windshield and then leaping to the trunk lid to shoot Governor Connally?


----------



## derk

Not here go back to pottersville. It was safe there and you were with like minded conspirarists. They will rationalize your fears and give voice to those voices inside you that are yet free. Seriously go see, we'll wait.


----------



## SigTurner

Did I already say that the head shot came from the Dal-Tex building across the street?  I cannot find my post.

Anyway, as the Zapruder film clearly shows, JFK was indeed hit from behind (you can actually see the mass of energy and brain tissue emerging from the front of his head_ before_ his head jerks backwards).   

What is more, JFK is already holding his throat while Connelly is turning around to see what's the matter.  As much as the Magic Bullet Theory is plausible, it is negated by the video evidence:  if JFK is already holding his throat, then Connelly should already be knocked over into Mrs. Connelly's arms.  He is not.  Ergo, there was a fourth shot.

The fourth shot, the one which hit JFK in the head, was obviously a round of much different physical qualities than the rounds fired by Oswald from TSBD.  This round exploded into a cloud of fragments (which are visible in the X-rays of JFK's brain)  much more consistent with a JHP (jacketed hollow point) round than a FMJ (full metal jacket) round, such as Oswald was using.  Indeed, to this day, there remains considerable controversy over the entrance and exit wounds of the head shot.  This could only have been precipitated by the effects of a JHP round.  The effects of a full metal jacket round would have been much more distinctive.

Since it would not make much sense for Oswald to be using two different types of ammo, and it would have been impossible for Oswald to have fired four shots, there was obviously another shooter involved.  This rather poignant discrepancy might explain why it would have been necessary for the remains of JFK's brain to go missing following the autospy.  

As far as the Grassy Knoll Theory goes, it is utter nonsense; perhaps thrown into the mix by the conspirators themselves (much like the needless "magic bullet" controversy) just to obfuscate the obvious.   No trained sniper of any substance would have taken position behind the fence by the grassy knoll.  This is probably the worst of all possible positions in Dealey Plaza.  It is far too exposed, and way, way, wayyyy  too awkward for a one shot, one kill assignment of this magnitude.


----------



## Bfgrn

SigTurner said:


> Did I already say that the head shot came from the Dal-Tex building across the street?  I cannot find my post.
> 
> Anyway, as the Zapruder film clearly shows, JFK was indeed hit from behind (you can actually see the mass of energy and brain tissue emerging from the front of his head_ before_ his head jerks backwards).
> 
> What is more, JFK is already holding his throat while Connelly is turning around to see what's the matter.  As much as the Magic Bullet Theory is plausible, it is negated by the video evidence:  if JFK is already holding his throat, then Connelly should already be knocked over into Mrs. Connelly's arms.  He is not.  Ergo, there was a fourth shot.
> 
> The fourth shot, the one which hit JFK in the head, was obviously a round of much different physical qualities than the rounds fired by Oswald from TSBD.  This round exploded into a cloud of fragments (which are visible in the X-rays of JFK's brain)  much more consistent with a JHP (jacketed hollow point) round than a FMJ (full metal jacket) round, such as Oswald was using.  Indeed, to this day, there remains considerable controversy over the entrance and exit wounds of the head shot.  This could only have been precipitated by the effects of a JHP round.  The effects of a full metal jacket round would have been much more distinctive.
> 
> Since it would not make much sense for Oswald to be using two different types of ammo, and it would have been impossible for Oswald to have fired four shots, there was obviously another shooter involved.  This rather poignant discrepancy might explain why it would have been necessary for the remains of JFK's brain to go missing following the autospy.
> 
> As far as the Grassy Knoll Theory goes, it is utter nonsense; perhaps thrown into the mix by the conspirators themselves (much like the needless "magic bullet" controversy) just to obfuscate the obvious.   No trained sniper of any substance would have taken position behind the fence by the grassy knoll.  This is probably the worst of all possible positions in Dealey Plaza.  It is far too exposed, and way, way, wayyyy  too awkward for a one shot, one kill assignment of this magnitude.



Yet Abraham Zapruder, a dressmaker and amateur photographer was able to 'shoot' the only comprehensive video of the assassination from the 'grassy knoll' without any problem. You know, the video you are able to compare the President's reaction to his wounds and shows clearly that Connolly is not yet hit.


----------



## SigTurner

Bfgrn said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I already say that the head shot came from the Dal-Tex building across the street?  I cannot find my post.
> 
> Anyway, as the Zapruder film clearly shows, JFK was indeed hit from behind (you can actually see the mass of energy and brain tissue emerging from the front of his head_ before_ his head jerks backwards).
> 
> What is more, JFK is already holding his throat while Connelly is turning around to see what's the matter.  As much as the Magic Bullet Theory is plausible, it is negated by the video evidence:  if JFK is already holding his throat, then Connelly should already be knocked over into Mrs. Connelly's arms.  He is not.  Ergo, there was a fourth shot.
> 
> The fourth shot, the one which hit JFK in the head, was obviously a round of much different physical qualities than the rounds fired by Oswald from TSBD.  This round exploded into a cloud of fragments (which are visible in the X-rays of JFK's brain)  much more consistent with a JHP (jacketed hollow point) round than a FMJ (full metal jacket) round, such as Oswald was using.  Indeed, to this day, there remains considerable controversy over the entrance and exit wounds of the head shot.  This could only have been precipitated by the effects of a JHP round.  The effects of a full metal jacket round would have been much more distinctive.
> 
> Since it would not make much sense for Oswald to be using two different types of ammo, and it would have been impossible for Oswald to have fired four shots, there was obviously another shooter involved.  This rather poignant discrepancy might explain why it would have been necessary for the remains of JFK's brain to go missing following the autospy.
> 
> As far as the Grassy Knoll Theory goes, it is utter nonsense; perhaps thrown into the mix by the conspirators themselves (much like the needless "magic bullet" controversy) just to obfuscate the obvious.   No trained sniper of any substance would have taken position behind the fence by the grassy knoll.  This is probably the worst of all possible positions in Dealey Plaza.  It is far too exposed, and way, way, wayyyy  too awkward for a one shot, one kill assignment of this magnitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Abraham Zapruder, a dressmaker and amateur photographer was able to 'shoot' the only comprehensive video of the assassination from the 'grassy knoll' without any problem. You know, the video you are able to compare the President's reaction to his wounds and shows clearly that Connolly is not yet hit.
Click to expand...


So, what's your point?

I sincerely hope that you are not comparing the skill required for making an eight mm camera shot of a motorcade to that of making a sniper head shot on a target moving diagonally across field with any number of spectators blocking (including some guy with a Super 8 camera) and then making your exit without being apprehended.

Please, tell me you're not.


----------



## Bfgrn

SigTurner said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I already say that the head shot came from the Dal-Tex building across the street?  I cannot find my post.
> 
> Anyway, as the Zapruder film clearly shows, JFK was indeed hit from behind (you can actually see the mass of energy and brain tissue emerging from the front of his head_ before_ his head jerks backwards).
> 
> What is more, JFK is already holding his throat while Connelly is turning around to see what's the matter.  As much as the Magic Bullet Theory is plausible, it is negated by the video evidence:  if JFK is already holding his throat, then Connelly should already be knocked over into Mrs. Connelly's arms.  He is not.  Ergo, there was a fourth shot.
> 
> The fourth shot, the one which hit JFK in the head, was obviously a round of much different physical qualities than the rounds fired by Oswald from TSBD.  This round exploded into a cloud of fragments (which are visible in the X-rays of JFK's brain)  much more consistent with a JHP (jacketed hollow point) round than a FMJ (full metal jacket) round, such as Oswald was using.  Indeed, to this day, there remains considerable controversy over the entrance and exit wounds of the head shot.  This could only have been precipitated by the effects of a JHP round.  The effects of a full metal jacket round would have been much more distinctive.
> 
> Since it would not make much sense for Oswald to be using two different types of ammo, and it would have been impossible for Oswald to have fired four shots, there was obviously another shooter involved.  This rather poignant discrepancy might explain why it would have been necessary for the remains of JFK's brain to go missing following the autospy.
> 
> As far as the Grassy Knoll Theory goes, it is utter nonsense; perhaps thrown into the mix by the conspirators themselves (much like the needless "magic bullet" controversy) just to obfuscate the obvious.   No trained sniper of any substance would have taken position behind the fence by the grassy knoll.  This is probably the worst of all possible positions in Dealey Plaza.  It is far too exposed, and way, way, wayyyy  too awkward for a one shot, one kill assignment of this magnitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Abraham Zapruder, a dressmaker and amateur photographer was able to 'shoot' the only comprehensive video of the assassination from the 'grassy knoll' without any problem. You know, the video you are able to compare the President's reaction to his wounds and shows clearly that Connolly is not yet hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's your point?
> 
> I sincerely hope that you are not comparing the skill required for making an eight mm camera shot of a motorcade to that of making a sniper head shot on a target moving diagonally across field with any number of spectators blocking (including some guy with a Super 8 camera) and then making your exit without being apprehended.
> 
> Please, tell me you're not.
Click to expand...


You are wrong. HERE is the view of Elm Street from the grassy knoll






The President's limousine would NOT be passing diagonally across. It would be approaching at an angle in between head on and diagonally. The President's limousine was traveling at about 10 mph. Not anywhere near highway speeds.

Also, the area behind the picket fence is railroad property. There are tracks and an employee parking lot.

There is more than one witness who saw men behind the picket fence. Here is Ed Hoffman, a deaf mute who was there that day.

Fast forward one minute to hear what Hoffman saw.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veVqYo9I5gg]What they saw Ed Hoffman - YouTube[/ame]

Here is Lee Bowers, a railroad supervisor who was in a tower where could see behind the picket fence.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SigTurner

Bfgrn said:


> You are wrong. HERE is the view of Elm Street from the grassy knoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President's limousine would NOT be passing diagonally across. It would be approaching at an angle in between head on and diagonally. The President's limousine was traveling at about 10 mph. Not anywhere near highway speeds.



What is wrong with you?

Your own photo demonstrates what a horrible position this is.  Do you not see all those two-footed creatures standing along the side of Elm St. blocking the shot?  

The target would be moving along, rather sinuously (if you do not like the word diagonal) across field and it would eventually pass right in front of you and keep moving to the right as it passed you, all the while you as you are trying to get a clear shot between spectators standing unpredictably along the side of the road. 

...and then some shmuck holding an open umbrella on a sunny day f*cks up your very last chance at a clear shot.  

The bottom line is that the position behind the picket fence would be a position of last resort, and not one chosen well ahead of time.  







Now, take a look from the position of the Dal-Tex building.  
This is an excellent position and one which would not likely 
have escaped the attention of those planning a sniper attack
on the POTUS in Dealey Plaza.  It has excellent cover and a
clear line of sight without any possibility of obstruction.
​ 



> Also, the area behind the picket fence is railroad property. There are tracks and an employee parking lot.



In other words, you would be plainly visible by God only knows how many people.



> There is more than one witness who saw men behind the picket fence. Here is Ed Hoffman, a deaf mute who was there that day.



...including a deaf mute.  



> Here is Lee Bowers, a railroad supervisor who was in a tower where could see behind the picket fence.



...and a railroad supervisor.


----------



## SigTurner

One more thing, had the shot been taken from the grassy knoll using a JHP round, Jackie Kennedy would have had blood and brain matter all over her.  In the case of a FMJ round being used, she would have been killed as well.


----------



## Bfgrn

SigTurner said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. HERE is the view of Elm Street from the grassy knoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President's limousine would NOT be passing diagonally across. It would be approaching at an angle in between head on and diagonally. The President's limousine was traveling at about 10 mph. Not anywhere near highway speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you?
> 
> Your own photo demonstrates what a horrible position this is.  Do you not see all those two-footed creatures standing along the side of Elm St. blocking the shot?
> 
> The target would be moving along, rather sinuously (if you do not like the word diagonal) across field and it would eventually pass right in front of you and keep moving to the right as it passed you, all the while you as you are trying to get a clear shot between spectators standing unpredictably along the side of the road.
> 
> ...and then some shmuck holding an open umbrella on a sunny day f*cks up your very last chance at a clear shot.
> 
> The bottom line is that the position behind the picket fence would be a position of last resort, and not one chosen well ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, take a look from the position of the Dal-Tex building.
> This is an excellent position and one which would not likely
> have escaped the attention of those planning a sniper attack
> on the POTUS in Dealey Plaza.  It has excellent cover and a
> clear line of sight without any possibility of obstruction.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the area behind the picket fence is railroad property. There are tracks and an employee parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you would be plainly visible by God only knows how many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more than one witness who saw men behind the picket fence. Here is Ed Hoffman, a deaf mute who was there that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...including a deaf mute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lee Bowers, a railroad supervisor who was in a tower where could see behind the picket fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and a railroad supervisor.
Click to expand...


What is wrong with YOU? Did you even watch the 2 videos I posted, or are you too smart already to learn anything? You keep tripping YOURSELF up. First, you try to dismiss that an amateur wielding a bulky 8 mm home movie camera with a non reflex viewfinder, which means you're not looking through the lens, is more difficult that wielding a rifle with a telescopic site. Did you ever use a disposal still camera at a drug store? - they have non-reflex viewfinders.

The picture I posted was to provide the limousine's angle of approach, not elevation of the shooter. Abraham Zapruder's camera was LOWER that a rifle at the top of the picket fence...where are all the spectators standing unpredictably along the side of the road in Zapruder's film? Are they in the way???

Also, a chunk of the President's skull was found in the grass on the opposite side of Elm street from the grassy knoll.

Shortly after the assasination, Dallas resident Billy Harper was walking in the median in Dealey Plaza and found a piece of the President's skull laying in the grass. With the shot from the knoll hitting the president in the right front temple, the blood spray dousing the motorcyle cops who were behind Kennedy to his left rear and then the skull pieces found in the grass opposite the knoll, the debris pattern has been clearly established. This is a major factor in every criminal murder case.

I don't dismiss that shots may have been fired from the Dal-Tex building. But you really need to do more research into the evidence...


----------



## SigTurner

Bfgrn said:


> What is wrong with YOU? Did you even watch the 2 videos I posted, or are you too smart already to learn anything? You keep tripping YOURSELF up. First, you try to dismiss that an amateur wielding a bulky 8 mm home movie camera with a non reflex viewfinder, which means you're not looking through the lens, is more difficult that wielding a rifle with a telescopic site. Did you ever use a disposal still camera at a drug store? - they have non-reflex viewfinders.
> 
> The picture I posted was to provide the limousine's angle of approach, not elevation of the shooter. Abraham Zapruder's camera was LOWER that a rifle at the top of the picket fence...where are all the spectators standing unpredictably along the side of the road in Zapruder's film? Are they in the way???



Here is probably the best Zapruder film vid available.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q91RZko5Gw]Hi quality footage of JFK Assassination - YouTube[/ame]

I see nothing to convince me that a position behind the picket fence is not a thoroughly bad idea.  There would have been far too many unpredictable variables to take into consideration, not the least of which would the line of spectators vis-a-vis the angle of approach of the presidential limo.  

Sorry, but the only way this would have been chosen as the position for the insurance sniper is if there were no other choice.  Of course, this then begs the question, "If the conspirators could place Oswald in the TSBD, then why could they not have placed their insurance sniper in the Dal-Tex buiding?"  In any case, they would have placed him somewhere other than the grassy knoll, for all the reasons previously stated.



> Also, a chunk of the President's skull was found in the grass on the opposite side of Elm street from the grassy knoll.
> 
> Shortly after the assasination, Dallas resident Billy Harper was walking in the median in Dealey Plaza and found a piece of the President's skull laying in the grass. With the shot from the knoll hitting the president in the right front temple, the blood spray dousing the motorcyle cops who were behind Kennedy to his left rear and then the skull pieces found in the grass opposite the knoll, the debris pattern has been clearly established. This is a major factor in every criminal murder case.



The Zapruder film clearly shows the brain and tissue matter coming out of JFK's frontal lobe suggesting the mass of energy forcing it out is coming from behind. 

Pieces of JFK's skull could easily have ended up almost anywhere considering the explosive energy exhibited.  

Motorcyle cops trailing the limo no doubt passed through a cloud of blood and brain tissue as they continued behind the limo as it sped away.  This in no way suggests that the head shot came from the grassy knoll.



> I don't dismiss that shots may have been fired from the Dal-Tex building. But you really need to do more research into the evidence..



I have done considerable research.  What you may need to consider is the possibility that some of supposed evidence floating around out there may have been purposely injected into the mix for no other reason than to further obfuscation.  

_Why all the controversy about the "magic bullet" remaining relatively pristine after passing through Kennedy and Connally when the 6.5 Carcano round was designed to pass through multiple enemy personnel on a WWI type battle scenario?  _

Perhaps, the "magic bullet" controversy is little more than a red herring intended to draw time an attention away from the more disturbing discrepancy involving the way in which the head shot bullet exploded as it passed through JFK's skull in a manner less consistent with a 6.5 FMJ Carcano round and more consistent with a JHP type round.   

...and then JFK's brain goes missing following the autospy. 


_Why all the controversy about the "grassy knoll" when it makes no sense whatsoever to place a sniper there for such an assignment?_ 

Perhaps, the "grassy knoll controversy" is another red herring intended to draw time and attention away from the Dal-Tex building, a much more sensible location to place an insurance sniper.

While it is possible that a third sniper was present at Dealey Plaza, it is unlikely.  The more snipers you have, the more variables you have to juggle and the more you increase the possibility of the whole operation blowing up in your face.   

Keep it stupid simple: 

One insurance sniper firing from the Dal-Tex building using a suppressor.   This is no former Marine marksman.  This is an actual trained sniper with considerable skill sets and trigger time.  He does not miss, ever.

One patsy shooting from the TSBD.  If he makes the shot, great; if not, it really doesn't matter.  The important thing is that he fires the weapon so that he can be plausbily indicted as the actual assassin.  Someone has to go down for the crime in order for the investigation to end.


----------



## 7forever

This silly argument has been used by government loyalists for decades but finally it can be shown to be an illusion. *His head appears to move forward slightly between 312-313 but what really happens is jfk's bottom skull half gapes open providing this illusion*. What these crazies failed to show is someone besides jfk, shot from the rear that goes forward slightly, stops, and violently goes backward. *It's impossible on its face but debunking any jfk myth is good because there are so many and this one is used by both conspiracy kooks and WC supporters*.

*If you look at the top rear of his head and hair, it never moves forward of the white line*. The bottom half of his skull gapes open from front impact causing this illusion that I figured out only two days ago. *After two years things keep coming to me and this one is important for both debunking goverment crazies and disinfo idiots who promote two shots to the head*.





*This capture shows perfectly the rear skull gaped open with the top and bottom on the same vertical level*.




*Notice that jfk's nose never moves but his head appears to move forward because of the rear starting to break*.




*What happened is jfk's forehead absorbed the impact making his head kind of straighten before slamming backward. This can be seen in nix also*.




*Watch his right front kind of contract from impact*.


----------



## 7forever

There's a gap in the middle where the exit wound was, but *the top rear never moves forward of the white line*. The exit wound's clearly on the right rear at the moment of front impact.


----------



## 7forever

*This was the first book written about the Secret Service Agent, William Greer being jfk's real assassin*. You can order this book now. *It's just a little ironic that Lancer would host this book launch since they provided disinfo way back in the mid 90's about the Zapruder film*.

Murder From Within 

It has been noted as one of the most significant events of the 20th Century - the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.  Murder From Within is a startling take on the power of a handful of top officials and secret service agents who orchestrated the kill shot of the President and got away with it.

*Written in 1974, Murder From Within was the first book on the Kennedy assassination to document accurately and in detail how and why President Kennedy was killed*. Unlike other conspiracy books, there is no conjecture or uncertainty as to what happened on Nov 22, 1963. Documented facts and eyewitness accounts from public records and the authors' own private interviews draw a clear picture of the events on that fateful day. Because of the names named and who they were, Murder From Within was never published beyond the 100 copies originally printed.

*On November 18, 2011 the book will make its public debut at the JFK Lancer's Annual International Conference*.  Invited speaker Tyler Newcomb will present Murder From Within and will also explain key details in the murder plot and coverup of JFK's assassination.

Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy


----------



## 7forever

*Greer shooting jfk was proven beyond refute in September, 2010 *when I started posting that his left arm really did cross with the headshot. *The jfk case is closed in that regard and will NEVER be challenged by any real researchers*. _The gun clearly pops over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot_.


----------



## 7forever

It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We know now the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.

V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer
Greer retired in July 1966 after having undergone a stomach operation and Jackie Kennedy sent him a letter thanking him for being with the President until the end. 
He said he "saw blood on Connally's shirt" and looked back only "one time", in direct contrast to the Zapruder film. He went on to say that he "didn't really see the President at all". 
Said the Zapruder film "was proven legitimate". 
Claimed to have not seen anyone on the triple overpass. 
Regarding the assassination itself, Greer claimed that "we never stopped...there was no reason to stop...no need to stop." In regard to the direction of the shots, he said that "everyone was hit from the rear...my back was covered with it [debris from head shot]." When told that Connally has always insisted that he was hit with a different bullet than had hit JFK, Greer said "I feel that way, too. They [the Warren Commission] had lawyers working on it...these lawyers had already made up their mind". Greer also believed that the back wound [which he referred to as being in the "back of the shoulder"] did not go through and that that was also the first thought of the autopsy doctors in attendance. 
Greer claimed he was "in the OPERATING ROOM at Parkland" [emphasis added] and stated that JFK's clothing "were in my custody from Parkland to Washington." 
Greer denied that there was a hole in the limousine's windshield. He said there was only a "star"; a spidering crack. 
Greer did not know why the photographers were out of their usual position in front of and close to JFK's limousine that fateful day in Dallas, but did not seem to regard this as suspicious. 
Regarding agent Roy Kellerman, Greer said twice that he was "a very fine gentleman." Regarding President Kennedy, Greer said "He and I were pretty close friends. He treated me just wonderful." 
Regarding William Manchester and his book "Death of a President", Greer said harshly "He's garbage...didn't like it at all", further commenting on Manchester's criticism concerning his age and reflexes behind the wheel [Greer thought that his experience was an advantage, coming from "years of experience" , and certainly not a disadvantage]. He went on to say that he thought that Jim Bishop's book ("The Day Kennedy Was Shot") was the best book of all regarding the events of November 22, 1963. (However, keep in mind that *his comments were made in 1970) 
Greer said, somewhat cryptically, "there's alot of things I know that no one else knows." (!)*

Finally, Greer said that the Warren Commission closed up shop too soon and that "there might have been a conspiracy in another part of the country." [!!!]


----------



## 7forever

What color is real head mist from a real gunshot? 

*Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.




*Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.




*Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.


----------



## 7forever

*Greer passes the gun in Z and his left hand goes missing because the film pans upward. There is no evidence in Zapruder that his left hand ever returned to the wheel*. _At least a few researchers have outright lied about Greer's hands not leaving the wheel when it's crystal clear in the frames_.





*Zapruder clearly shows the cartoon additions that are Greer's hand, arm, and gun forming and moving toward jfk when he shot Kennedy*. _The fake reflection recoils like a gun when the gun discharges and it separates from the passenger's head furthing proving it an obvious fake_. *The grey streak moves just like Greer's arm did in nix and muchmore*.





*The muchmore film was purposely distorted and blurred but the clear copy can be found which shows his left arm extending downward after he shot jfk*.

Watch his left/arm elbow coming down after the shot. *There's an obstructed view running forward but all that has to be done is start from the end and run forward again when it comes down*.


----------



## 7forever

*Watch the back of the head gape and close up and compare to frames 313 and 337*.


----------



## 7forever

*The driver killing Kennedy is irrefutable and will never be challenged, just ignored by WC idiots and theorists like Groden and Marrs*. The masses will decide this and laugh at obvious it is. A handgun was used in the killing and that fact is indisputable, plus three films prove Greer's arm movements caused the headshot.

It's impossible to shoot someone from the back that was shot from the front. *The whole Oswald lie is retarded which no ever believed after seeing Zapruder*.

*When a person gets shot from the rear they go forward like this guy. Jfk was killed by the driver with no evidence to the contrary*.


----------



## daws101

derk said:


> Not here go back to pottersville. It was safe there and you were with like minded conspirarists. They will rationalize your fears and give voice to those voices inside you that are yet free. Seriously go see, we'll wait.


the pottersville site still up?
wtf...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.



once again you've doctored the the evidence.


----------



## SigTurner

The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.

There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.


----------



## Crackerjack

I went to The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza this last November 22, as I happened to be in town at the time.  Going up there and looking out the window where Oswald had his sniper's nest pretty much blows the doors off of all the idiotic conspiracy theories about a second shooter and all that.  It was such a ridiculously easy shot that there'd be no need for a second shooter and all that nonsense.

I know that doesn't satisfy all the juvenile ko0ks who get a hard-on for silly conspiracies and watching grainy footage of a human being's skull exploding over and over and all that, but for people of reasonable intelligence, visiting the site puts it all to rest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Crackerjack said:


> I went to The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza this last November 22, as I happened to be in town at the time.  Going up there and looking out the window where Oswald had his sniper's nest pretty much blows the doors off of all the idiotic conspiracy theories about a second shooter and all that.  It was such a ridiculously easy shot that there'd be no need for a second shooter and all that nonsense.
> 
> I know that doesn't satisfy all the juvenile ko0ks who get a hard-on for silly conspiracies and watching grainy footage of a human being's skull exploding over and over and all that, but for people of reasonable intelligence, visiting the site puts it all to rest.



the latest troll in denial and  afraid of the truth and been brainwashed.


----------



## Crackerjack

9/11 inside job said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza this last November 22, as I happened to be in town at the time.  Going up there and looking out the window where Oswald had his sniper's nest pretty much blows the doors off of all the idiotic conspiracy theories about a second shooter and all that.  It was such a ridiculously easy shot that there'd be no need for a second shooter and all that nonsense.
> 
> I know that doesn't satisfy all the juvenile ko0ks who get a hard-on for silly conspiracies and watching grainy footage of a human being's skull exploding over and over and all that, but for people of reasonable intelligence, visiting the site puts it all to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the latest troll in denial and  afraid of the truth and been brainwashed.
Click to expand...

Here's one of the ko0ks now!  Ever been there?  Of course you haven't!

Now go back to tickling your prostate with strangers' dicks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

derk said:


> Not here go back to pottersville. It was safe there and you were with like minded conspirarists. They will rationalize your fears and give voice to those voices inside you that are yet free. Seriously go see, we'll wait.



still another lone nut theorist troll afraid of the truth  to find this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza this last November 22, as I happened to be in town at the time.  Going up there and looking out the window where Oswald had his sniper's nest pretty much blows the doors off of all the idiotic conspiracy theories about a second shooter and all that.  It was such a ridiculously easy shot that there'd be no need for a second shooter and all that nonsense.
> 
> I know that doesn't satisfy all the juvenile ko0ks who get a hard-on for silly conspiracies and watching grainy footage of a human being's skull exploding over and over and all that, but for people of reasonable intelligence, visiting the site puts it all to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the latest troll in denial and  afraid of the truth and been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's one of the ko0ks now!  Ever been there?  Of course you haven't!
> 
> Now go back to tickling your prostate with strangers' dicks.
Click to expand...


you lost your credibility kid claiming you know everything about me that I have never been there when you have no clue whatseover where I have traveled child.go ahead,be afraid,see only what you want to see,they love you for that.the fact you replied so quickly proves in spades your just another kid troll here to troll the boards I need to add to ignore.


----------



## Crackerjack

9/11 inside job said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the latest troll in denial and  afraid of the truth and been brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the ko0ks now!  Ever been there?  Of course you haven't!
> 
> Now go back to tickling your prostate with strangers' dicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you lost your credibility kid claiming you know everything about me that I have never been there when you have no clue whatseover where I have traveled child.go ahead,be afraid,see only what you want to see,they love you for that.the fact you replied so quickly proves in spades your just another kid troll here to troll the boards I need to add to ignore.
Click to expand...

Please learn to punctuate.  It's hard to read your addle-brained rants without proper punctuation.  Actually, getting back on your lithium regimen would probably fix that, among other things.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.



you keep talking this shit  yet you run off everytime we ask you to explain why his left arm crossed over his chest and went backwards towards  JFK  when he makes this post here below.


Greer shooting jfk was proven beyond refute in September, 2010 when I started posting that his left arm really did cross with the headshot. The jfk case is closed in that regard and will NEVER be challenged by any real researchers. The gun clearly pops over his right shoulder in unison with the headshot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with YOU? Did you even watch the 2 videos I posted, or are you too smart already to learn anything? You keep tripping YOURSELF up. First, you try to dismiss that an amateur wielding a bulky 8 mm home movie camera with a non reflex viewfinder, which means you're not looking through the lens, is more difficult that wielding a rifle with a telescopic site. Did you ever use a disposal still camera at a drug store? - they have non-reflex viewfinders.
> 
> The picture I posted was to provide the limousine's angle of approach, not elevation of the shooter. Abraham Zapruder's camera was LOWER that a rifle at the top of the picket fence...where are all the spectators standing unpredictably along the side of the road in Zapruder's film? Are they in the way???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is probably the best Zapruder film vid available.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q91RZko5Gw]Hi quality footage of JFK Assassination - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I see nothing to convince me that a position behind the picket fence is not a thoroughly bad idea.  There would have been far too many unpredictable variables to take into consideration, not the least of which would the line of spectators vis-a-vis the angle of approach of the presidential limo.
> 
> Sorry, but the only way this would have been chosen as the position for the insurance sniper is if there were no other choice.  Of course, this then begs the question, "If the conspirators could place Oswald in the TSBD, then why could they not have placed their insurance sniper in the Dal-Tex buiding?"  In any case, they would have placed him somewhere other than the grassy knoll, for all the reasons previously stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a chunk of the President's skull was found in the grass on the opposite side of Elm street from the grassy knoll.
> 
> Shortly after the assasination, Dallas resident Billy Harper was walking in the median in Dealey Plaza and found a piece of the President's skull laying in the grass. With the shot from the knoll hitting the president in the right front temple, the blood spray dousing the motorcyle cops who were behind Kennedy to his left rear and then the skull pieces found in the grass opposite the knoll, the debris pattern has been clearly established. This is a major factor in every criminal murder case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows the brain and tissue matter coming out of JFK's frontal lobe suggesting the mass of energy forcing it out is coming from behind.
> 
> Pieces of JFK's skull could easily have ended up almost anywhere considering the explosive energy exhibited.
> 
> Motorcyle cops trailing the limo no doubt passed through a cloud of blood and brain tissue as they continued behind the limo as it sped away.  This in no way suggests that the head shot came from the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dismiss that shots may have been fired from the Dal-Tex building. But you really need to do more research into the evidence..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have done considerable research.  What you may need to consider is the possibility that some of supposed evidence floating around out there may have been purposely injected into the mix for no other reason than to further obfuscation.
> 
> _Why all the controversy about the "magic bullet" remaining relatively pristine after passing through Kennedy and Connally when the 6.5 Carcano round was designed to pass through multiple enemy personnel on a WWI type battle scenario?  _
> 
> Perhaps, the "magic bullet" controversy is little more than a red herring intended to draw time an attention away from the more disturbing discrepancy involving the way in which the head shot bullet exploded as it passed through JFK's skull in a manner less consistent with a 6.5 FMJ Carcano round and more consistent with a JHP type round.
> 
> ...and then JFK's brain goes missing following the autospy.
> 
> 
> _Why all the controversy about the "grassy knoll" when it makes no sense whatsoever to place a sniper there for such an assignment?_
> 
> Perhaps, the "grassy knoll controversy" is another red herring intended to draw time and attention away from the Dal-Tex building, a much more sensible location to place an insurance sniper.
> 
> While it is possible that a third sniper was present at Dealey Plaza, it is unlikely.  The more snipers you have, the more variables you have to juggle and the more you increase the possibility of the whole operation blowing up in your face.
> 
> Keep it stupid simple:
> 
> One insurance sniper firing from the Dal-Tex building using a suppressor.   This is no former Marine marksman.  This is an actual trained sniper with considerable skill sets and trigger time.  He does not miss, ever.
> 
> One patsy shooting from the TSBD.  If he makes the shot, great; if not, it really doesn't matter.  The important thing is that he fires the weapon so that he can be plausbily indicted as the actual assassin.  Someone has to go down for the crime in order for the investigation to end.
Click to expand...


the problem with these theories of yours is every dallas doctor said it was an entrance wound to the front of the head and if you ever read the book KILL ZONE by Craig Roberts a police officer and former distinguished sniper from the marines in vietnam who is more qualified to speak on this than any of us,the shot from the back of the head is impossible in the fact that in his hundreds of kills in nam,he knew the warren commission was b.s in the fact that everytime he shot someone in nam in the back of the head,he vividly remembered their head going forwards which is in tune with the laws of physics and Sevens photo proves Roberts is telling the truth as well.That theory of being shot from the back of the head has been shreaded to pieces over the years and on this thread as well.It holds no water whatsoever.next subject.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.



that was your best find ever besides the nix film is that photo of that guys head going forward when shot in the back of the head because it backs up everything Roberts says in his book that in his time in nam as a sharpshooter,he vividly remembers his head shots from the back that theuir head NEVER once went forward.His book and this photo prove in spades the shot came from the front and the case is closed on that subject.anybody else who says otherwise is an idiot in denial ignoring facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.



Not near as kookie as  your kooky ramblings that his headshot came from the dal tech bld.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not near as kookie as  your kooky ramblings that his headshot came from the dal tech bld.
Click to expand...

Still a dumb ****? I noticed you didn't answer if you'd been to TSBD building. You haven't, have you, cocksucker?


----------



## Rationalist1016

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was your best find ever besides the nix film is that photo of that guys head going forward when shot in the back of the head because it backs up everything Roberts says in his book that in his time in nam as a sharpshooter,he vividly remembers his head shots from the back that theuir head NEVER once went forward.His book and this photo prove in spades the shot came from the front and the case is closed on that subject.anybody else who says otherwise is an idiot in denial ignoring facts.
Click to expand...


So, I'll ask this again.................sense you ignored it the first time.
If the head will ALWAYS go in the direction the bullet is traveling, and Greer fired that bullet from Kennedy's left front, then how did Kennedy's head go "back and to his left"?  Which is 90 deg. to the bullets trajectory.
You are completely contradicting yourself with these two ideas.  Can you explain how they can BOTH be true?


----------



## Obamerican

Rationalist1016 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color is real head mist from a real gunshot?
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on face, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on rear, no fake mist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear bullet smoke on right front in all three jfk films, confirming Greer's entry on right forehead*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was your best find ever besides the nix film is that photo of that guys head going forward when shot in the back of the head because it backs up everything Roberts says in his book that in his time in nam as a sharpshooter,he vividly remembers his head shots from the back that theuir head NEVER once went forward.His book and this photo prove in spades the shot came from the front and the case is closed on that subject.anybody else who says otherwise is an idiot in denial ignoring facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll ask this again.................sense you ignored it the first time.
> If the head will ALWAYS go in the direction the bullet is traveling, and Greer fired that bullet from Kennedy's left front, then how did Kennedy's head go "back and to his left"?  Which is 90 deg. to the bullets trajectory.
> You are completely contradicting yourself with these two ideas.  Can you explain how they can BOTH be true?
Click to expand...

You won't get a straight answer. Usually he reposts some of his old crap.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza this last November 22, as I happened to be in town at the time.  Going up there and looking out the window where Oswald had his sniper's nest pretty much blows the doors off of all the idiotic conspiracy theories about a second shooter and all that.  It was such a ridiculously easy shot that there'd be no need for a second shooter and all that nonsense.
> 
> I know that doesn't satisfy all the juvenile ko0ks who get a hard-on for silly conspiracies and watching grainy footage of a human being's skull exploding over and over and all that, but for people of reasonable intelligence, visiting the site puts it all to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the latest troll in denial and  afraid of the truth and been brainwashed.
Click to expand...


Caught handjob spanking the Vienna sausage  in here


----------



## 7forever

*Slow motion confirms the exit happening exactly with this fake blood spray which purpose was to block the front entrance from view*.





*The fake reflection is perfectly extending backward with the fake mist forming in the right front*. 




*The rear starts gaping when the fake mist appears in right front*.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.



The driver did shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he didn't, then I've got a bridge to sell you.

There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest. Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor. GRASSY KNOLL=


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he didn't, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest. Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor. GRASSY KNOLL=
Click to expand...

you just plagiarize everybody !


----------



## Crackerjack

Projection isn't just for movie theaters, I guess.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *10 characteristics of Government Crapologists*
> *Copywrite violation-Meister*


----------



## SigTurner

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did NOT shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he did, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest.  Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he didn't, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest. Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor. GRASSY KNOLL=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just plagiarize everybody !
Click to expand...


How long has he been off his meds, and who let him out of the puzzle factory?


----------



## daws101

SigTurner said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver did shoot JFK, and if you are so credulous to be persuaded that he didn't, then I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> There are a lot of kooky CTs about the JFK assissination, but yours is the kookiest. Please refrain from spamming up the boards with anymore such nonsense, and see a doctor. GRASSY KNOLL=
> 
> 
> 
> you just plagiarize everybody !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long has he been off his meds, and who let him out of the puzzle factory?
Click to expand...

 it's ok he lives in his mom's basement .
Her name is BATES...


----------



## SigTurner

daws101 said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just plagiarize everybody !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has he been off his meds, and who let him out of the puzzle factory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's ok he lives in his mom's basement .
> Her name is BATES...
Click to expand...


Oh, then he must be Master Bates.  How fitting.









_The driver shot JFK!  The driver shot JFK!
How many time do I have to say it!
The driver shot JFK!..._​


----------



## Crackerjack

By the way, the driver of the Presidential limo died in 1985.

So ... it matters so much now because ... ?


----------



## daws101

SigTurner said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has he been off his meds, and who let him out of the puzzle factory?
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok he lives in his mom's basement .
> Her name is BATES...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, then he must be Master Bates.  How fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The driver shot JFK!  The driver shot JFK!
> How many time do I have to say it!
> The driver shot JFK!..._​
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> By the way, the driver of the Presidential limo died in 1985.
> 
> So ... it matters so much now because ... ?


since he's dead, he can take the credit.


----------



## Obamerican

7foreskin is a fucking idiot. He posts the stupidest shit of anyone and he didn't even do the work. HE STEALS IT FROM OTHER IDIOTS.


----------



## 7forever

Grassy knoll vs. Greer and logic always wins. *Frames 312-313 function as the gun in Zapruder*. If you watch the fake reflection closely, it separates from his head because Kellerman started moving forward. *The second one is 312-314 and up close shows the recoil and clear separation*.


----------



## rightwinger

Closeup photo of the Grassy Knoll


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> Grassy knoll vs. Greer and logic always wins.



Logic, you say.

Okay Copernicus, what sort of handgun is going to deliver that sort of energy?

What was Greer using, a .50 caliber Desert Eagle?


Please, see a doctor.


----------



## 7forever

*With this old copy you can see the cartoon gun, arm and hand form perfectly *before the fake reflection jolts backward in perfect unison with the headshot. *The fake blood mist appears just before official impact*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *With this old copy you can see the cartoon gun, arm and hand form perfectly *before the fake reflection jolts backward in perfect unison with the headshot. *The fake blood mist appears just before official impact*.


----------



## SigTurner

An interesting video on the subject:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCVaYxOvcMs&feature=related]JFK - ASSASSINATED BY THE CIA BECAUSE HE STOPPED OPERATION NORTHWOODS! - YouTube[/ame]



Though I have serious doubts about a shot coming from the grassy knoll, this vid exposes some serious discrepancies with the findings of the Warren Commission, not the least of which is the plainly observable fact that the shot which hit JFK in the throat and the shot which hit Gov. Connelly _*absolutely *_had to be two different shots.

In other words, there were at least four shots fired, meaning that there had to be a second gunman.

What is more, the sort of destruction caused to the cranium by the head shot would not have have been caused by a FMJ round such that Oswald used.  This shot was made by a much more frangible round such as a jacketed hollow point (JHP), which, incidentally, would have been much more appropriate for this particular assignment where a lethal head shot was required for immediate proof of termination.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grassy knoll vs. Greer and logic always wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic, you say.
> 
> Okay Copernicus, what sort of handgun is going to deliver that sort of energy?
> 
> What was Greer using, a .50 caliber Desert Eagle?
> 
> 
> Please, see a doctor.
Click to expand...


*Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*.

*I started this around frame 238 or so*. 241 is where both hands are close together before he passes the gun.




Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit

Cover-ups rarely make sense and that's why they are so easily exposed as such. *The fake hand was created as a reason to say Greer could NOT have shot jfk because his hand was below the seat*. *The truth is coming out and going forward. Millions of people in this world are going to see exactly who shot jfk and exactly how he did it*. You're using the fake evidence that proves Greer could not have done it and promoting that impossible shot..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Abraham Zapruder, a dressmaker and amateur photographer was able to 'shoot' the only comprehensive video of the assassination from the 'grassy knoll' without any problem. You know, the video you are able to compare the President's reaction to his wounds and shows clearly that Connolly is not yet hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your point?
> 
> I sincerely hope that you are not comparing the skill required for making an eight mm camera shot of a motorcade to that of making a sniper head shot on a target moving diagonally across field with any number of spectators blocking (including some guy with a Super 8 camera) and then making your exit without being apprehended.
> 
> Please, tell me you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong. HERE is the view of Elm Street from the grassy knoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President's limousine would NOT be passing diagonally across. It would be approaching at an angle in between head on and diagonally. The President's limousine was traveling at about 10 mph. Not anywhere near highway speeds.
> 
> Also, the area behind the picket fence is railroad property. There are tracks and an employee parking lot.
> 
> There is more than one witness who saw men behind the picket fence. Here is Ed Hoffman, a deaf mute who was there that day.
> 
> Fast forward one minute to hear what Hoffman saw.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veVqYo9I5gg]What they saw Ed Hoffman - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Here is Lee Bowers, a railroad supervisor who was in a tower where could see behind the picket fence.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wP-kCdQPE]JFK - The Death of Eyewitness Lee Bowers - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


the trolls that say oswald was the lone assassin cant get around the ed hoffman or lee bowers story nor can they get around i think his name was arnorld rowland,the experienced combat officer who said a guy posing as a secret service agent told him to leave the area when he was trying to film JFK behind the fence and ordered out and then after the assassination,this experienced combat officer from ww2 said he knew from experience shots were coming from over his shoulder behind the fence so like Bill Newman who ducked and covered his kids saying he heard shots form behind him,also ducked and hit the ground.arnold then said the agent pointed a gun at him and insisted he turn it over to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Closeup photo of the Grassy Knoll



Love how the kid trolls say thanks to paid agent rightwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grassy knoll vs. Greer and logic always wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic, you say.
> 
> Okay Copernicus, what sort of handgun is going to deliver that sort of energy?
> 
> What was Greer using, a .50 caliber Desert Eagle?
> 
> 
> Please, see a doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*.
> 
> *I started this around frame 238 or so*. 241 is where both hands are close together before he passes the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> 
> Cover-ups rarely make sense and that's why they are so easily exposed as such. *The fake hand was created as a reason to say Greer could NOT have shot jfk because his hand was below the seat*. *The truth is coming out and going forward. Millions of people in this world are going to see exactly who shot jfk and exactly how he did it*. You're using the fake evidence that proves Greer could not have done it and promoting that impossible shot..
Click to expand...


Funny how he keeps ignoring your point that if Greer is innocent when you ask then  why did they edit out his arm going across his body back towards kennedy in the altered zapruder film which the UNALTERED nix film clearly shows his left arm going backwards.

also someone mentioned earlier that Greer who had connections to the CIA,that why would he have done it when he only had two years left for retirement and a pension.Thats all the more reason WHY he would do it. Even if he wasnt connected to the CIA like he was,you got to remember,they would approach him and say -You either do this,or we will have one of our shooters we have lined up to take you out as well. self preservation is the one motivating factor for someone to do what they are told.

If its a choice between his life and keeping his retirement and pension and the life of the president,even if Greer WASNT evil which he obviously was since he was connected to the CIA,the choice would be simple and choose option A to kill the president and stay alive.Cant wait to get that book Murder From Within that you mentioned.I plan on buying that book really soon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> My work has proven Greer was the fatal assassin but *the 'Greer did it by accident' defense is the only possibility in the real world *that would surely fail for many reasons.



thats what I was saying earlier is I can at LEAST respect the posters like that John Connor poster I mentioned  that even though he doesnt want to believe that Greer did it,he at LEAST acknowledges the obvious in the nix film that Greer turns around and his left arm points backwards toward Kennedy unlike all the lone nut theorist trolls here. Like you said,thats the ONLY defense in the real world that they can muster is that he did it inadvertantly  but fails for so many reasons especially for the fact that he was a trained agent who had HOURS upon hours of extensive training in what to do in that situation.thats the thing that proves beyond a doubt that it wasnt just mere carelessness by them as well because if it was,there should have been MULTIPLE firings for their incredible screwups and destruction of evidence yet nobody got fired.In the real world,if we screw up badly like they allegedly do at our jobs,we get fired for such incompetence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

something else that was mentioned earlier MANY pages back is that Flecther Prouty the character that donald sutherland played in the movie,he was wrong that during parades,that windows are never down and he actually had a good point by showing pics of JFK when he was in berlin with windwos down,well the point prouty was making was that it was actually unprecedented for the ss not to scout in area like dallas days in and weeks in advance when there hasd been over a hundred deeath threats from dallas given to him.THAT was unprecendeted especailly since aldail stevenson had been apot on a week earlier.


----------



## 7forever

I will make it simple for all the naysayers. *Some things aren't supposed to be true but really are and rarely they are proven*, like in the case of the driver shooting jfk. *The only defense against this truth has been invalidated by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really did cross with the headshot*. _The illusion has been proven a reality_. 

Even if somehow a lot of people learn this truth, it won't change the world as much as it will confirm that some really absurd things have happened in America and been covered up by the gatekeepers (conspiracy theorists) and the mass media. _The WWW solved this case, and more directly, youtube. The untruthers simply ignored that Greer had both hands off the wheel and skipped to the fake hand excuse_. *His left hand never returned to the wheel because it was going over his right shoulder during the headshot*. A little enhancement worked wonders in making it crystal clear. *Watch the area over his right shoulder pop with the headshot*.


----------



## Obamerican




----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> *Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*.



No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.  

Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.


----------



## SigTurner

9/11 inside job said:


> the trolls that say oswald was the lone assassin cant get around the ed hoffman or lee bowers story nor can they get around i think his name was arnorld rowland,the experienced combat officer who said a guy posing as a secret service agent told him to leave the area when he was trying to film JFK behind the fence and ordered out and then after the assassination,this experienced combat officer from ww2 said he knew from experience shots were coming from over his shoulder behind the fence so like Bill Newman who ducked and covered his kids saying he heard shots form behind him,also ducked and hit the ground.arnold then said the agent pointed a gun at him and insisted he turn it over to him.



The problem with Ed Hoffman is that he keeps embellishing his story and appears to have made a cottage industry as a "witness" to the assassination.

Ed Hoffman -- Telltale Changes in His Story

The problem with Lee Bowers is that he really did not see anything of value.  "A flash of light or some kind of disturbance" does not tell us much.  For all we know, he caught sight of the reflection off the side-view mirror of a car as someone slammed the door.  Fact is, he was too far away to make a detailed observation of the actions of two people standing by the stockade fence.


While it is possible that a shot came from the grassy knoll, it is difficult to believe that any any trained sniper would have chosen such a postion.  It is far too exposed and far too awkward and unreliable for an assignment of this magnitude.  The fact of the matter is that there were far better locations to nest a sniper in Dealey Plaza, not the least of which was the Dal-Tex building.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the trolls that say oswald was the lone assassin cant get around the ed hoffman or lee bowers story nor can they get around i think his name was arnorld rowland,the experienced combat officer who said a guy posing as a secret service agent told him to leave the area when he was trying to film JFK behind the fence and ordered out and then after the assassination,this experienced combat officer from ww2 said he knew from experience shots were coming from over his shoulder behind the fence so like Bill Newman who ducked and covered his kids saying he heard shots form behind him,also ducked and hit the ground.arnold then said the agent pointed a gun at him and insisted he turn it over to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Ed Hoffman is that he keeps embellishing his story and appears to have made a cottage industry as a "witness" to the assassination.
> 
> Ed Hoffman -- Telltale Changes in His Story
> 
> The problem with Lee Bowers is that he really did not see anything of value.  "A flash of light or some kind of disturbance" does not tell us much.  For all we know, he caught sight of the reflection off the side-view mirror of a car as someone slammed the door.  Fact is, he was too far away to make a detailed observation of the actions of two people standing by the stockade fence.
> 
> 
> While it is possible that a shot came from the grassy knoll, it is difficult to believe that any any trained sniper would have chosen such a postion.  It is far too exposed and far too awkward and unreliable for an assignment of this magnitude.  The fact of the matter is that there were far better locations to nest a sniper in Dealey Plaza, not the least of which was the Dal-Tex building.
Click to expand...


the problem with your ramblings is this below.

the problem with these theories of yours is every dallas doctor said it was an entrance wound to the front of the head and if you ever read the book KILL ZONE by Craig Roberts a police officer and former distinguished sniper from the marines in vietnam who is more qualified to speak on this than any of us,the shot from the back of the head is impossible in the fact that in his hundreds of kills in nam,he knew the warren commission was b.s in the fact that everytime he shot someone in nam in the back of the head,he vividly remembered their head going forwards which is in tune with the laws of physics and Sevens photo proves Roberts is telling the truth as well.That theory of being shot from the back of the head has been shreaded to pieces over the years and on this thread as well.It holds no water whatsoever.next subject. 

so enough of this  it came from the dal tex building b.s

oh and actually Hoffman doesnt embellish anything.unlike some of the other witnesses,his story has been consistant from day one.People say that he changes his story but whats actually happening is its not his story that has changed,its his interpreters who have changed and thats why the details are sometimes different is because Ed he gets excited when he tells his story,I know I have met the guy and got to ride with him to a dallas meeting once,he gets excited and starts telling his story so fast that his interpreters sometime think he will say something like gunshots when he just said gunshot or riflemen when he actually said RIFLEMAN. oh and the NET can make up anything.

This is just another attempt for them to slander Ed just like Posner the author of that bullshit book CASE CLOSED which endorces the warren commission.Thats how we know that Rightwinger troll who came on earlier,is a disinfo agent troll  that has penetrated this site.That book has been shredded to pieces for the propaganda tand lies that it is.It endorces the warren commission and Posner attacks Hoffman making up all these lies saying he said this and that in his book.

I spoke to Ed about it and Ed told me he was in tears over posners slanderous attacks saying he never said any of those things Posner said he did.There is a book out there that debunks Posners book in spades called CASE OPEN and it calls out Posners lies and propaganda.Rightwinger troll refused to take me up on that challenge to read it because he knows Posners book is B.s.Posner in fact was even invited to come to a confernce in dallas in november to talk about his book and debate it amongst researchers and that troll was such a coward,he turned them down and did not show up because he knew people like Jim Marrs or Mark Lane and other researchers,would humiliate him and he would leave with his tail between his legs. Posner lies so much in his book about Ed so much its pathetic and this piece is just another attempt by them to try and slander him.

for a long time he had different interpreters so we were hearing storys a little different everytime and Ed would later have to write out to someone when they asked him about something,that they quoted him wrong and write out what he ACTUALLY said.Because of that,he started using someone who became friends with him as his regular interpreter all the time and even HE has once in while has to correct himself because he finds himself misinterpreting what he says but no,Ed wrote a book and everything in his book is exactly how he says he saw it. AGAIN,the grassy knoll shooter and the shooter behind the underpass and the shooter behind the concrete fence amongst others were there as diversions to get everybody chasing them and their attention away from Greer.

thats why that gunman was there on the knoll was to get everybody to think he had fired the kill shot instead of Greer. Oh and Hoffman and many others died very mysteriously after giving testimony that did not fit the warren commissions version of events so Hoffman was obviously a dangerous loose cannon for them.for so many people to die in such mysterious deaths like they did,it was determined that the odds were something like a several million to one.Dont quote me on that cause I dont know the exact number.but its out there on the net that its something similiar to that.Matter of fact some witnesses that were there that day who saw something different than the actual events the warren commission gave,they kept quiet for a couple decades or so when so many people like Bowers for instance,started dying in such strange myserious deaths but now have broken their silence in recent years since they wont be around much longer and dont care anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
Click to expand...


You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> I will make it simple for all the naysayers. *Some things aren't supposed to be true but really are and rarely they are proven*, like in the case of the driver shooting jfk. *The only defense against this truth has been invalidated by showing that Greer's left arm/hand really did cross with the headshot*. _The illusion has been proven a reality_.
> 
> Even if somehow a lot of people learn this truth, it won't change the world as much as it will confirm that some really absurd things have happened in America and been covered up by the gatekeepers (conspiracy theorists) and the mass media. _The WWW solved this case, and more directly, youtube. The untruthers simply ignored that Greer had both hands off the wheel and skipped to the fake hand excuse_. *His left hand never returned to the wheel because it was going over his right shoulder during the headshot*. A little enhancement worked wonders in making it crystal clear. *Watch the area over his right shoulder pop with the headshot*.



amazing,you spelled it out for them dummies style and yet they STILL dont get it even after that as evidenced by the lack of replies.

You would have better luck trying to reason on this with some grade school children. They at least would be open minded and not go into it only seeing what they WANTED to see.Might as well move on,these trolls are hopeless.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
Click to expand...


No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a rifle. The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a handgun at close range. What is more, the mass of energy shows the shot came from the front of the head and demonstrates that the momentum of energy moved from the right front to the rear occipital region. In other words, JFK was hit in the front of the head, not the rear. 

Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that anything you post is something other than regurgitated nonsense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> something else that was mentioned earlier MANY pages back is that Flecther Prouty the character that donald sutherland played in the movie,he was wrong that during parades,that windows are never down and he actually had a good point by showing pics of JFK when he was in berlin with windwos down,well the point prouty was making was that it was actually unprecedented for the ss not to scout in area like dallas days in and weeks in advance when there hasd been over a hundred death threats from dallas given to him.THAT was unprecendeted especially since adlai stevenson had been spat on a week earlier.



commenting on this further,like i said,they were correct saying kennedy had been in cities and around the world in places where windows were open like Berlin for instance but what Prouty was saying was that for a HOSTILE city like dallas where he had had well over a hundred different death threats given to him in the weeks prior to his visit,it was unprecedented for the secret service to lower their protection like that.That that was unheard of for the secret service to let down their guard like that especially in a city where a couple weeks before,adlai stevenson had been spat on and hit on the head with a sign during a protest and AGAIN,where he had had well over a hundred different death threats from dallas given to him in the prior weeks.

They would have scouted out the area days even weeks in advance and had men situated in buildings on radios to radio that agent to go to that building the moment a windown went up.they would never have allowed a man to open up an umbrella like that especially so close to the curb and close to the limo like that guy seen in the photos is.they would have had men on him in seconds.also the 112th commander objected strongly when he offered them their assistance and they told him it was not needed.

He argued very loudly with them matter of fact he told independent researchers strongly objecting.also if you look at the films,before he enters dealy plaza,all the way up to main and houston,the crowds were well into the THOUSANDS lined up on the streets  but were placed way back away from the limo and a ss agent was walking alongside kennedys right hand side and was on the back running board.However as seen in the films,soon as they enter dealy plaza,those crowds thin out and instead of being in the thousands,there were only about 50 to a 100 people there in the dealy plaza area in the triangular kill zone the CIA had set up for him.

They had to have it clear of as few witnesses as possible.Not only that,but you have a ss agent who has been told to get off the back running board objecting vigorously to having to do so because his superiours orderd him th and his aides always said that JFK let the secrtet service make the decisions and he was always okay with whatever they wanted because he trusted them,a fatal mistake.Dont let anybody tell you differently.if they do,they are paid trolls.

The secret service violated long standing protocals that day slowing the car down to 11 miles an hour and overlooking tall buildings with open windows in a hostile city that JFK had over a hundred death threats given to him and they illegally destoryed and removed evidence.and forget the argument that it was just carelessness on their part because nobody got fired from their jobs for being so careless like they should have been.The secret service did not care about protecting him in the fact they were out into the wee hours of the night the night before getting drunk as well which they all should have been fired for also.Even on JFK's trip to berlin,while you can see open windows therein tall buildings,the films also show motorcycles on both sides of the limo like there SHOULD be so the people who come on here and STILL say oswald was the lone assassin are paid trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a rifle. The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a handgun at close range. What is more, the mass of energy shows the shot came from the front of the head and demonstrates that the momentum of energy moved from the right front to the rear occipital region. In other words, JFK was hit in the front of the head, not the rear.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that anything you post is something other than regurgitated nonsense.
Click to expand...




as long as the troll keeps saying the disproven head shot came from the dal tech building,he has no credibility and has not one iota of logic and common sense.I dont mind it myself when someone says they dont believe the head shot came from greer,but for god sakes when someone starts rambling saying it came from the dal tex building,you know they are just here to troll and not worth the effort  might as move on to someone else.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a rifle. The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a handgun at close range. What is more, the mass of energy shows the shot came from the front of the head and demonstrates that the momentum of energy moved from the right front to the rear occipital region. In other words, JFK was hit in the front of the head, not the rear.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that anything you post is something other than regurgitated nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the troll keeps saying the disproven head shot came from the dal tech building,he has no credibility and has not one iota of logic and common sense.I dont mind it myself when someone says they dont believe the head shot came from greer,but for god sakes when someone starts rambling saying it came from the dal tex building,you know they are just here to troll and not worth the effort  might as move on to someone else.
Click to expand...


Scientifically, it has been repeatedly proved that the fatal shot to President Kennedy's head came from BEHIND as did shot to his back that went through him and directly into the Governor in the jump seat.

Denying reality, 9/11 Rimjob, is your forte` but, no matter.  It's not like you ever had the first hint of a shred of a shadow of credibility, anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing how this thread only atttracts children trolls like Liar ability for instance who has proven in spades he is a sad kid who seeks attention always quoting me addressing me as though  I read his posts.I wont satisfy him though and post after his next post. that will just be giving the kid the attention he seeks.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> amazing how this thread only atttracts children trolls like Liar ability for instance who has proven in spades he is a sad kid who seeks attention always quoting me addressing me as though  I read his posts.I wont satisfy him though and post after his next post. that will just be giving the kid the attention he seeks.





You just claimed that you responded to my post but you don't read my posts.  

Try to be honest for once in your utterly worthless meaningless life.  You read every word I post, avidly.

But whether you do or not, it is still a good and useful thing to note how utterly dishonest you are.

You ignore the evidence that proves, conclusively, that you are dead wrong.

9/11 Rimjob, you still have no hope of ever having any hint of cred, you assmunch.


----------



## daws101

hand job pontificating  on "the laws of physics" 
 best joke ever!


----------



## Liability

SECRETS OF A HOMICIDE: JFK ASSASSINATION - Project Home


----------



## 7forever

I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. *The driver is looking at Kennedy before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy*. He is driving the vehicle and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. *IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*. 

*And he lied about ever seeing Kennedy even though he was clearly looking at him twice in less than 2 seconds*. _He lied because he killed Kennedy and understood that that would raise questions as to why he didn't speed off after looking the first time_. *He was a goon but managed to tell that much needed lie but we have the film to confirm he's looking right at jfk both times*.

He turns around the first time at 272. Kellerman turned before at 260 so they are both looking at jfk at the same time until 289. They are both clearly aware that at least Kennedy has been hit and what do they do...slow the limo down and finish Kennedy off at point blank range. Greer turns back straight at 289, they both look at each around 290-292 and they know at that moment they are gonna shoot the sitting duck in the back seat. Greer starts his second turn at 301-302 and is looking right at Greer by 304 and turns away and pulls the gun down by 318. *There are 45 frames between 272-317 and Greer's looking at Kennedy in those critical moments for 30 of those frames*.


----------



## 7forever

Greer's lies are right up there with OJ Simpson. He was looking directly at Kennedy two seperate times between frame 272-302. The film proves many things and certainly proves Greer lied big time. 

Mr. SPECTER - Were you able to see anything of President Kennedy as you glanced to the rear? 
*Mr. GREER - No, sir; I didn't see anything of the President, I didn't look, I wasn't far enough around to see the President*.


----------



## 7forever

Greer slips up and admits he accelerated after the third shot which is always the last shot for people who are lying. He sped off after his second turn and right after he fired the fatal shot. 

Mr. SPECTER - Do you recollect whether you accelerated before or at the same time or after the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - I couldn't really say. Just as soon as I turned my head back from the second shot, right away I accelerated right then. It was a matter of my reflexes to the accelerator. 
*Mr. SPECTER - Was it at about that time that you heard the third shot? 
Mr. GREER - Yes, sir; just as soon as I turned my head*. 

This testimony is golden and would convict anyone on trial for murder in a heartbeat. *He admits to turning twice here but officially said he turned only once. OOPS!* 


Mr. SPECTER - Do you have an independent recollection at this moment of having heard three shots at that time? 
Mr. GREER - I knew that after I heard the second one, that is when I looked over my shoulder, and I was conscious that there was something wrong, because that is when I saw Governor Connally. *And when I turned around again, to the best of my recollection there was another one, right immediately after*.

The one you fired, you imbecile.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. *The driver is looking at Kennedy before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy*. He is driving the vehicle and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. *IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*.
> 
> *And he lied about ever seeing Kennedy even though he was clearly looking at him twice in less than 2 seconds*. _He lied because he killed Kennedy and understood that that would raise questions as to why he didn't speed off after looking the first time_. *He was a goon but managed to tell that much needed lie but we have the film to confirm he's looking right at jfk both times*.
> 
> He turns around the first time at 272. Kellerman turned before at 260 so they are both looking at jfk at the same time until 289. They are both clearly aware that at least Kennedy has been hit and what do they do...slow the limo down and finish Kennedy off at point blank range. Greer turns back straight at 289, they both look at each around 290-292 and they know at that moment they are gonna shoot the sitting duck in the back seat. Greer starts his second turn at 301-302 and is looking right at Greer by 304 and turns away and pulls the gun down by 318. *There are 45 frames between 272-317 and Greer's looking at Kennedy in those critical moments for 30 of those frames*.


ahhh.... you do realize that 30 frames of 8mm film is just a tiny bit more then one second.  (24 frames per second )


----------



## SigTurner

9/11 inside job said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your point is moot for several reasons; Here are two*. Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel 3.5 seconds before the fake hand appears to come off the wheel. During those seconds he placed the gun in his left hand and never placed it back on the wheel which is proven by his left arm crossing his right shoulder in the nix film. *You simply ignore the pink elephant in the room and continue on with your nonsense*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
Click to expand...


You are clearly a dipshit who does not know his thumb from his dick.  

All the doctors DID NOT say otherwise.  What they did say is that much of the occipital and parietal portions of his cranium had been blown away.  This is exactly the effect one would expect from a high-powered JHP round smashing into the rear of the skull.  

If you and the other goof want to argue that the Zapruder film has been altered, then the sky is the limit as far theories go since the Zapruder film will no longer amount to reliable evidence and will have to be tossed out of serious discussion.

As for me, the Zapruder film is the most important piece of evidence that exists.  I will go with what it presents because, without it, there is very little left to discuss.  That being said, from what I see, the Zapruder film shows a high-powered round hitting JFK in the back of the head pushing a cone of blood and brain tissue forward, eviscerating much of the right cerebral hemisphere out of the more frontal side of the cranium.

The fact that part of JFK's skull and brain tissue fell backward onto the rear of the limo is not at all surprising.  After all, the limo was moving forward.  You do understand that this is a top-down convertible we are talking about, don't you?

As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.  

In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.


Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:


----------



## 7forever

It is convoluted but the fake reflection only functioned as the gun for Zapruder. *The real gun was lower, near his shoulder*. This is proven accurate by looking at the frames immediately after the reflection falls off the passenger's head. *Frame 318 is the fake reflection which I think they allowed to distract from the bleached gun that followed in 319*. Notice in 320 that there's still a smidgen of white.

















Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## Crackerjack

SigTurner said:


> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:


Or he could have had a firearm that shot magic bullets.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> It is convoluted but the fake reflection only functioned as the gun for Zapruder. *The real gun was lower, near his shoulder*. This is proven accurate by looking at the frames immediately after the reflection falls off the passenger's head. *Frame 318 is the fake reflection which I think they allowed to distract from the bleached gun that followed in 319*. Notice in 320 that there's still a smidgen of white.



You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument.

For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_


----------



## daws101

SigTurner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clearly a dipshit who does not know his thumb from his dick.
> 
> All the doctors DID NOT say otherwise.  What they did say is that much of the occipital and parietal portions of his cranium had been blown away.  This is exactly the effect one would expect from a high-powered JHP round smashing into the rear of the skull.
> 
> If you and the other goof want to argue that the Zapruder film has been altered, then the sky is the limit as far theories go since the Zapruder film will no longer amount to reliable evidence and will have to be tossed out of serious discussion.
> 
> As for me, the Zapruder film is the most important piece of evidence that exists.  I will go with what it presents because, without it, there is very little left to discuss.  That being said, from what I see, the Zapruder film shows a high-powered round hitting JFK in the back of the head pushing a cone of blood and brain tissue forward, eviscerating much of the right cerebral hemisphere out of the more frontal side of the cranium.
> 
> The fact that part of JFK's skull and brain tissue fell backward onto the rear of the limo is not at all surprising.  After all, the limo was moving forward.  You do understand that this is a top-down convertible we are talking about, don't you?
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
Click to expand...

according to 7 whatever there was a fake hand fake blood.
that hand cannon would be impossible to hide.


----------



## Crackerjack

daws101 said:


> according to 7 whatever there was a fake hand fake blood.
> that hand cannon would be impossible to hide.


Especially for Greer.  Poor guy probably suffered from the Irish Curse.


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to 7 whatever there was a fake hand fake blood.
> that hand cannon would be impossible to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for Greer.  Poor guy probably suffered from the Irish Curse.
Click to expand...

 you know what "they" say: "if you can't hit bottom bang the shit out of the sides!


----------



## Obamerican

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is convoluted but the fake reflection only functioned as the gun for Zapruder. *The real gun was lower, near his shoulder*. This is proven accurate by looking at the frames immediately after the reflection falls off the passenger's head. *Frame 318 is the fake reflection which I think they allowed to distract from the bleached gun that followed in 319*. Notice in 320 that there's still a smidgen of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument.
> 
> For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_
Click to expand...

He will repeat "itself" repeatedly. The funny part is the fact that the stupid shit he says he STOLE from other people. He should be BANNED for stealing stupid thoughts from other idiots.


----------



## Crackerjack

Obamerican said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is convoluted but the fake reflection only functioned as the gun for Zapruder. *The real gun was lower, near his shoulder*. This is proven accurate by looking at the frames immediately after the reflection falls off the passenger's head. *Frame 318 is the fake reflection which I think they allowed to distract from the bleached gun that followed in 319*. Notice in 320 that there's still a smidgen of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument.
> 
> For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will repeat "itself" repeatedly. The funny part is the fact that the stupid shit he says he STOLE from other people. He should be BANNED for stealing stupid thoughts from other idiots.
Click to expand...

I guess there's not enough stupid to go around, surprisingly.


----------



## 7forever

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.





*Connally turned towards Greer in his reaction to Greer braking during his second turn to shoot jfk. He may have seen the gun discharged but definitely saw it before Greer pulled it down out of sight*.


----------



## 7forever

The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.
*Clint describes a massive exit that could have only been caused by that goon, Greer*.

Clint Hill saw the massive hole on the right rear portion of his head. 

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there. 


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*

*The back of his head opens up at the moment of the front right impact.*




FRAME 337


----------



## 7forever

*Clint Hill and Jackie *were the closest witnesses to the exit wound immeditately after Greer shot jfk. They *both saw the gaping hole on the rear*.

*Debbie Conaway and Jfk Lancer have assisted in further proving the driver assassinated John F. Kennedy *


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Debra Conway
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
332 N.E.5th Street
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
Phone: 817-488-0978
Email: debra@jfklancer.com
Web: JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research


Warren Commission Suppressed Jackie's 
Testimony On JFK's Head Wound

Court Reporter's Tape Shows 
Additional Description Withheld


Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001 -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony before the Warren Commission had additional descriptions which were withheld.
Mrs. Kennedy testified in a short private session held at her home in Washington, D.C., with Chief Justice Earl Warren, Commission General Council J. Lee Rankin, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, and a court reporter in attendance. Testimony of witnesses before the Warren Commission was made public in the fall of 1964. Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony was also released containing her description of her husbands wounds which read :

*"And just as I turned and looked at him, I could see a piece of his skull and I remember it was flesh colored*. I remember thinking he just looked as if he had a slight headache. And I just remember seeing that. No blood or anything."

But a second section in which she described the wounds she saw carried only the notation: (Reference to Wounds Deleted).
Although very few Americans actually read those transcripts, historians and researchers who did read them were outraged, and waged a legal battle to have the omitted testimony released. In the early 1970s, a court decision required the United States Government to disclose to the public the contents of the still classified section of Mrs. Kennedy's 1964 Warren Commission testimony. Her previously withheld statement read:  *Edited, link to the rest of article*

 JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
JFK Lancer Independent News Exchange

*The driver shot Kennedy square in the right forehead with the bullet logically exiting the right rear. That exit wound is corroborated by 40 witnesses and my recent work showing that jfk's rear skull gaped open at the moment of front right impact. Notice the right rear missing in the autopsy pic and compare that to frame 313*.

*XXXXXXXX- No Graphic Pics Meister*


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> blah blah blah


Does posting post-mortem photos of JFK give you a chubby?


----------



## 7forever

The proof was found by a youtuber who gave me the link that showed Greer's left arm crossing in the nix film. *That was September, 2010. The jfk case was solved when I got this footage*. The only defense was saying that his left arm didn't extend over his right shoulder but it clearly does in nix and muchmore, both being filmed across the street from Zapruder, exposing Greer's left arm. *Advance to 1:09 and see the blurry footage that was enhanced a few months later*. It was witnessed by several people that were posted in this thread.

jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
> 
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/data/default/images/catalog/535/kel[/QUOTE]according to 7 whatever there was a fake hand fake blood.
> that hand cannon would be impossible to hide.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Robin, post: 735532"]I'm sorry, but this doesn't address my concern.
> 
> Your question or concerns have nothing to do with him shooting jfk, as [B]the films clearly prove that his arm movments [/B]and the obvious fakery to hide those movements [B]were responsible for the President being shot[/B]. A crime does not have to make sense for it to be true. It's true and factual because three films prove that it's true.
> 
> [B]Greer performed exactly like someone who shot a man [/B]because he passed the gun, then turned the first time to see where his target was, turned back forward, and then quickly turned back a second time to shoot the wounded President. [B]Greer's actions were indefensible and completely prove he was jfk's real assassin[/B].
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> Does posting post-mortem photos of JFK give you a chubby?
Click to expand...

 I think you're on to something.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
> 
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/data/default/images/catalog/535/kel[/quote]according to 7 whatever there was a fake hand fake blood.
> that hand cannon would be impossible to hide.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Robin, post: 735532"]I'm sorry, but this doesn't address my concern.
> 
> Your question or concerns have nothing to do with him shooting jfk, as [B]the films clearly prove that his arm movments [/B]and the obvious fakery to hide those movements [B]were responsible for the President being shot[/B]. A crime does not have to make sense for it to be true. It's true and factual because three films prove that it's true.
> 
> [B]Greer performed exactly like someone who shot a man [/B]because he passed the gun, then turned the first time to see where his target was, turned back forward, and then quickly turned back a second time to shoot the wounded President. [B]Greer's actions were indefensible and completely prove he was jfk's real assassin[/B].[/quote][IMG]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson_026/bj.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

JOHN F. KENNEDY'S FATAL WOUNDS: 
THE WITNESSES AND THE INTERPRETATIONS 
FROM 1963 TO THE PRESENT 
by
Gary L. Aguilar, MD
San Francisco, California, *August, 1994*

*17) JOHN EBERSOLE, MD: was Assistant Chief of Radiology and head of the Radiology Division at Bethesda, and was the radiologist who evaluated the X-rays in close cooperation with the autopsists on the night of the autopsy*. He was not called to testify before the Warren Commission. However he was called to testify by the HSCA on March 11, 1978. Ebersole's deposition was not published by the HSCA causing it to be sealed for 50 years under congressional rules. (Due to pressure, however, the transcript of his interview was released in October, 1993.) A brief wire service account appeared regarding his appearance before the HSCA claiming that he agreed with the Warren Commissions' conclusions. *However, in an interview with reporter Gil Dulaney published two days before his HSCA appearance Ebersole said of the head wound, "When the body was removed from the casket there was a very obvious horrible gaping wound to the back of the head *(BE:543).", and "The front of the body, *except for a very slight bruise above the right eye on the forehead,* was absolutely intact. It was the back of the head that was blown off." (BE:546) 

*In HSCA testimony recently released, Ebersole claimed, "The back of the head was missing..."(HSCA interview with Ebersole, 3-11-78, p.3), and when shown the autopsy photograph with the back of the scalp intact, Ebersole commented, "You know, my recollection is more of a gaping occipital wound than this but I can certainly not state that this is the way it looked. Again we are relying on a 15 year old recollection. But had you asked me without seeing these or seeing the pictures, you know, I would have put the wound here rather than more forward*." (HSCA interview with Ebersole, 3-11-78, p. 62). Ebersole, faced with the photographs before the HSCA, said JFK's skull defect was, "More lateral. Much more lateral and superior than I remembered." (HSCA interview with Ebersole, 3-11-63, p. 63) Yet Ebersole claimed that "I had the opportunity (to examine the back of JFK's head while positioning the head for X-rays) (HSCA Ebersole interview, 3-11-78, p. 64). Later Ebersole said, "...perhaps about 12:30 (am) a large fragment of the occipital bone was received from Dallas and at Dr. Finck's request I X-rayed these (sic)...". As Lifton observed about Ebersole's HSCA enlightenment, "When Ebersole met with Art Smith on March 28, and of course after his HSCA interview, he said: 'The back portion of the head...the back part of the head, was reasonably intact.' Ebersole claimed that Dulaney had misquoted him. Smith asked: "That was a misquote?" Ebersole: "Yes, Misquoted. I, really, ah, I may have said that--what I meant was, the side." David Lifton had Dulaney read a verbatim transcript of the Ebersole interview. Dulaney again quoted Ebersole describing the head wound as "a very obvious horrible gaping wound at the back of the head..." (BE:546) (Emphasis added.) Ebersole's reliability has also been questioned as he also claimed that the neck wound upon arrival at Bethesda was sutured closed. Ebersole told this to both Dulaney and to Art Smith (BE:543). 

If, as has been argued, the error rate in the determination of entrance from exit in single, perforating wounds is 37% among emergency physicians (Randall T. Clinicians' forensic interpretations of fatal gunshot wounds often miss the mark. JAMA. 1993; 269:2058- 2061), and, accepting for the sake of argument that the determining of the location of a skull defect is as troublesome as determining entrance from exit in perforating bullet wounds (it should not be, of course), *the likelihood of error by 44 witnesses from two facilities is 1 divided by 2 to the 44th power, or 1 in 4,294,967,296. The likelihood that 44 of 44 erroneous witnesses *would agree (excepting Giesecke and Salyer) among themselves to the same "wrong" location is considerably less than 1 divided by 2 to the 44th power. Critics of the Warren Commission's conclusions are chary to embrace such odds and are troubled that loyalists seem to be unaware of this problem.

JFK Wound Witnesses - (ag6)


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument*.
> 
> For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered? THERE IS SO MUCH MORE...
Click to expand...

 in the real world you 7 whatever would have to stop plagiarizing 

and have acual proof of your delusions ,as of now you have zero proof of anything.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> *You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument*.
> 
> For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_



In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in *frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?* THERE IS SO MUCH MORE.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're just going to keep saying the same thing over and over, regardless of what anyone says to contradict your argument*.
> 
> For the record, numnutz:  _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to be using?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered? THERE IS SO MUCH MORE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the real world you 7 whatever would have to stop plagiarizing
> 
> and have acual proof of your delusions ,as of now you have zero proof of anything.
Click to expand...


In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in *frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?* THERE IS SO MUCH MORE.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered? THERE IS SO MUCH MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> in the real world you 7 whatever would have to stop plagiarizing
> 
> and have acual proof of your delusions ,as of now you have zero proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in *frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?* THERE IS SO MUCH MORE.
Click to expand...

the objects you claim to see are reflections and hot spots,  because it's an 8mm camera with a slow frame rate and an aperture on the wrong setting for those lighting  conditions,
as to the alleged fake blood, hand and other illusionary objects how were they done?
prosthetic makeup? double exposure? Matt painting? or a multiple exposer re shoot?

it's not enough to claim those things are fake, you have to have actual  evidence.
debunked or made up eye/ ear witness testimony without any hard evidence to back it up is meaningless.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?



That is not what I asked you.  

Now, pull yourself together and answer the question:

_What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to have used to shoot JFK in the head?_

I am not interested in "bleached objects in the Zapruder film" or any other evasive responses.

Either answer the question or get lost.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the real world you 7 whatever would have to stop plagiarizing
> 
> and have acual proof of your delusions ,as of now you have zero proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in *frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?* THERE IS SO MUCH MORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *the objects you claim to see are reflections and hot spots*,  because it's an 8mm camera with a slow frame rate and an aperture on the wrong setting for those lighting  conditions,
> as to the alleged fake blood, hand and other illusionary objects how were they done?
> prosthetic makeup? double exposure? Matt painting? or a multiple exposer re shoot?
> 
> it's not enough to claim those things are fake, you have to have actual  evidence.
> debunked or made up eye/ ear witness testimony without any hard evidence to back it up is meaningless.
Click to expand...


*Nah. 319 is the same bleached object that Greer passed before shoot Kennedy*. That was the gun that could not be taken out, apparently.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I asked you.
> 
> Now, pull yourself together and answer the question:
> 
> _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to have used to shoot JFK in the head?_
> 
> I am not interested in "bleached objects in the Zapruder film" or any other evasive responses.
> 
> Either answer the question or get lost.
Click to expand...


That is what I asked you. 

Now, pull yourself together and answer the question:

*If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why did he pass a covered object before the shot *and that same object was seen magically going to floor after the shot?

I am interested in "bleached objects in the Zapruder film" but not interested in your blabbering nonsense.

Either answer the evidence or fuckoff.


----------



## 7forever

*I saw it the first time I viewed the old blurry clip because I knew what to look for*. The enhanced version makes it very clear. Greer's right shoulder rotates to the right in both other films when he shot jfk. That proves *Zapruder was altered to hide those movements*. _The WWW solved this case, and more directly, youtube. The untruthers simply ignored that Greer had both hands off the wheel and skipped to the fake hand excuse_.










*1:09*
jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion


----------



## candycorn

Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it? 

No? 

Carry on.


----------



## Bfgrn

candycorn said:


> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.



Or that the carload of Secret Service Agents in the Queen Mary just off the bumper of the President's limousine, didn't see a muzzle flash.







This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SigTurner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who are conveniently ignoring the glaringly obvious fact that the head shot DID NOT and COULD NOT have come from a handgun.   The kinetic energy demonstrated by the Zapruder film is clearly from a high powered weapon.  What is more, the mass of energy cones outward from the front of the head demonstrating that the momentum of energy moved from the rear occipital region of the cranium toward the frontal region of the crannium.  In other words, JFK was hit in the back of the head, not the front.
> 
> Now, kindly do us all a favor and desist with spamming up the boards with more reruns of your thoroughly idiotic theory until you can somehow demonstrate that Greer was in possession of a handgun that could fire high-powered rounds and that he was somehow able to shoot JFK in the back of the head with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clearly a dipshit who does not know his thumb from his dick.
> 
> All the doctors DID NOT say otherwise.  What they did say is that much of the occipital and parietal portions of his cranium had been blown away.  This is exactly the effect one would expect from a high-powered JHP round smashing into the rear of the skull.
> 
> If you and the other goof want to argue that the Zapruder film has been altered, then the sky is the limit as far theories go since the Zapruder film will no longer amount to reliable evidence and will have to be tossed out of serious discussion.
> 
> As for me, the Zapruder film is the most important piece of evidence that exists.  I will go with what it presents because, without it, there is very little left to discuss.  That being said, from what I see, the Zapruder film shows a high-powered round hitting JFK in the back of the head pushing a cone of blood and brain tissue forward, eviscerating much of the right cerebral hemisphere out of the more frontal side of the cranium.
> 
> The fact that part of JFK's skull and brain tissue fell backward onto the rear of the limo is not at all surprising.  After all, the limo was moving forward.  You do understand that this is a top-down convertible we are talking about, don't you?
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
Click to expand...


Definetly another paid troll  that has penetrated this site here,this site sure attracks them like flies.you and Irrationist kid should become lovers since he loves your pathetic ramblings so much. this will be my last post to you since your just seeking attention and just here to troll.

again you CLEARLY know nothing at all about the laws of physics obviously sleeping through junior high school science classes or that the doctors INSISTED in the beginning that the head wound was an entrance wound to the front and that the "THROUT" wound was an entrance wound to the FRONT as well.they only changed their story that it might have come from the back AFTER secret service agents paid a visit to them moron. also in the beginning when they were told by the ss that the FBI said he was shot from the sixth floor window from behind,they said he must have turned around and looked at it because they insisted both wounds were entrance wounds in the front,I love how  you grasp at straws when your getting your ass handed to you on a platter.

as usual,you dodge the facts and just proved FOR me with your OWN post that Greer shot him with your evasiveness.

Its been proven its been altered even though your fellow trolls ignore this fact,they have stated that MANY times on this thread it has not.yet you listen to those morons,I love it.we know it has because in the 90's Jack white a serious researcher in dallas, who is a photographer expert who has viewed the zapruder film thousands of times,for the first time noticed that the crowd on zapruders side was totally inconsistant with the crowd on the other knoll facing Jackies left hand side,that crowd is jumping up and down waving which is consistant with Kennedys crowds,the people on Zapruders side are all standing COMPLETELY still  not moving an inch totally inconsistant with the crowds on the opposite side.He spoke with other photographer experts who agree with him as well.

Hey moron,the brain matter SHOULD have landed on Connollys head and all over the back  of his suit if shot from the back, not on the back of the limo and all over the helmet of Officer Hargis who was riding behind Jackie. your clearly trolling and getting your ass handed to you on a platter in the process since again,you as we both know,slept through junior high school science classes. 

and of course you are not aware of the CIA having high powered hand guns in 1963.no need to tell me what I already knew,you dont do any serious research,If you did,you would KNOW researchers discovered through the national archives in washington that Greer WAS connected to the CIA.you really have not done very good research.well we both know you have no interest in the truth so why would you? 

 Oh please, your ramblings fail major big time,we both know as long as you keep clinging to your pathetic ramblings of ignoring the laws of physics,what the doctors said,that thats all you have is pathetic ramblings that he was shot in the back of the head from the dal tech building. again if you had done any SERIOUS research,you would know for a FACT that the CIA had high powered handguns capable of that but your only here to troll so you'll never look ino that of course. yeah of course  you dont care if greer had his head up his ass.

You dont care because you dont care to touch that subject since you cant answer the question WHY would they alter the zapruder film of Greers arm going backwards pointing at Kennedys as the nix film shows if it was a mere act of innocence. Like seven says,YOU are the one ignoring the facts and evading the evidence in your refusal to address why they  altered Greers arm going backwards with your pathetic ignorance and ramblings of kinetic energy not being available to a handgun.all that shows is your complete ignorance. which you have proven ever  since you first came on here with your pathetic lies that he was shot from the BACK of the head.

as long as you continue with these pitiful and disproven pathetic ramblings that he was shot from the back of the head and blatantly ignoring what all the doctors said in dallas that day when they first viewed his head wound,you just keep showing off that you slept through junior high school science classes and that your nothing but a pathetic rambler with no credibility. 

Till you can grow up and ADMIT your just trolling with that pathetic shot from the back from  dal tech building bullshit,you wont get anymore serious attention from me anymore.I dont debate with trolls who blatantly ignore facts,evidence and expert witness testimony and quotes only PARTS of what the doctors said instead of their ENTIRE witness testimony about the doctors what they said that day.

You can fool trolls like Irrationalist who are afraid of the truth,but your patheitc ramblings wont work on ME.again till you grow up and knock it off with your pitiful he was shot in the back of the head bullshit,you are just trolling and have no credibility whatsoever.You would be laughed out of a debating hall in minutes if you kept up with this bullshit that he was shot from the back of the head crap.you know it,I know it troll.have fun talking to yourself and growing up.actually you would take a page out of that other troll Gerald Posner in what HE did.

He was invited to come to a conference in dallas one time to debate his book CASE CLOSED a propaganda piece that defends the fairy tale warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin,but he turned them down and did not bother to show up because he KNEW the experts would tear him a new asshole because they would shread to pieces his book.Thats exactly what you would do as well.Like him,you would run away and not show up because as we both know,you know that they would tear you a new asshole like they would have with him.


----------



## 7forever

*There is zero evidence of any exit on the right side or front*. There is no evidence which holds up to scrutiny that supports a right side entrance because it would've exited the left side not right rear. The grassy knoll is a clever red herring that was easily debunked by simple geometry. *The rear skull opens up at the moment of front right impact*. The entry over the eye is circled in 312.

*This is just before 313. The top and bottom of the skull are distinguishable with the hole in between*. 




*FRAME 313 is more difficult to decipher the top of the skull but the same thing appears and the zoom makes it clear. There appears to be a tail at the bottom break in the skull, which confuses things without the zoom*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *Clint Hill and Jackie *were the closest witnesses to the exit wound immeditately after Greer shot jfk. They *both saw the gaping hole on the rear*.
> 
> *Debbie Conaway and Jfk Lancer have assisted in further proving the driver assassinated John F. Kennedy *
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> CONTACT: Debra Conway
> JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
> 332 N.E.5th Street
> Grand Prairie, TX 75050
> Phone: 817-488-0978
> Email: debra@jfklancer.com
> Web: JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research
> 
> 
> Warren Commission Suppressed Jackie's
> Testimony On JFK's Head Wound
> 
> Court Reporter's Tape Shows
> Additional Description Withheld
> 
> 
> Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001 -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony before the Warren Commission had additional descriptions which were withheld.
> Mrs. Kennedy testified in a short private session held at her home in Washington, D.C., with Chief Justice Earl Warren, Commission General Council J. Lee Rankin, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, and a court reporter in attendance. Testimony of witnesses before the Warren Commission was made public in the fall of 1964. Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony was also released containing her description of her husbands wounds which read :
> 
> *"And just as I turned and looked at him, I could see a piece of his skull and I remember it was flesh colored*. I remember thinking he just looked as if he had a slight headache. And I just remember seeing that. No blood or anything."
> 
> But a second section in which she described the wounds she saw carried only the notation: (Reference to Wounds Deleted).
> Although very few Americans actually read those transcripts, historians and researchers who did read them were outraged, and waged a legal battle to have the omitted testimony released. In the early 1970s, a court decision required the United States Government to disclose to the public the contents of the still classified section of Mrs. Kennedy's 1964 Warren Commission testimony. Her previously withheld statement read:  *Edited, link to the rest of article*
> 
> JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
> JFK Lancer Independent News Exchange
> 
> *The driver shot Kennedy square in the right forehead with the bullet logically exiting the right rear. That exit wound is corroborated by 40 witnesses and my recent work showing that jfk's rear skull gaped open at the moment of front right impact. Notice the right rear missing in the autopsy pic and compare that to frame 313*.
> 
> *XXXXXXXX- No Graphic Pics Meister*



well you cant hate on Debra Conway anymore seven.You got to give her credit where the credit is due in the fact that she is actually like you said,assassinting in proving Greer did it by selling that book A MURDER WITHIN which I plan on ordering and hopefully be done reading it by the end of january.Its for sure on my priority list to get a hold of that book and read it ASAP.unlike these trolls,I'll look at an oppossing view. these trolls will never read that book since they are here to just troll.well like I said,you cant hate on Conway anymore.at least she is selling that book there now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

QUOTE=7forever;4567641]





SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the real world you'd have to explain why there's a bleached object in frame 319. If it wasn't a gun then why was it covered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I asked you.
> 
> Now, pull yourself together and answer the question:
> 
> _What sort of weapon do you believe Greer to have used to shoot JFK in the head?_
> 
> I am not interested in "bleached objects in the Zapruder film" or any other evasive responses.
> 
> Either answer the question or get lost.
Click to expand...


That is what I asked you. 

Now, pull yourself together and answer the question:

*If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why did he pass a covered object before the shot *and that same object was seen magically going to floor after the shot?

I am interested in "bleached objects in the Zapruder film" but not interested in your blabbering nonsense.

Either answer the evidence or fuckoff.[/QUOTE]

Yep as always,he evades it.Looks like he will have to go fuck himself since he WONT answer that question or WHY they edited out Greers arm going backwards pointing towards kennedy.

well at least he only evades the questions,at least he doesnt troll to the extremes Irrationalist,Liar ability,Daws Kidd,Obamaerica-aka candycunt do who have ALL said the zapruder film wasnt altered many times on this page. This troll cant even agree with his fellow trolls and be on the same page as them.I love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or that the carload of Secret Service Agents in the Queen Mary just off the bumper of the President's limousine, didn't see a muzzle flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.
Click to expand...


I love how agent candyfag ignores that Connoly the entire time was turning around to his right and that jackie the whole time was looking at JFK and that Mrs connolly was  ducking down looking at the floor the entire time and he wont ask the RELEVENT important questions like why did the warren commission members not go to jail for altering witness testimonys like many claimed they did which IS a crime or not calling key witnesses or why  did the secret service agents not get fired from any of their jobs for violating ALL protocals,not asking why did Greer violate secret service protocols turning around looking at him putting on the breaks instead of accelerating IMMEDIATELY after the first shot that struck him in the back and accelerate and swerve  like he should have or why Kellerman was not fired for his incompetence for not jumping to the back  over Connolly and shield Kennedy like he was trained for which was his ONLY purpose to be there. His handlers sure pay him a lot of money for his ass beatings he gets here everyday.

The ONLY secret service agent that day that acted like he is suppose to and who did his job like he is trained to do who  should NOT have been put behind bars for treason is Clint Hill and HIS only assingnment was to protect Jackie.NONE of the agents assigned to protect the president that day acted accordingly and that is treason.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a dipshit who does not know his thumb from his dick.
> 
> All the doctors DID NOT say otherwise.  What they did say is that much of the occipital and parietal portions of his cranium had been blown away.  This is exactly the effect one would expect from a high-powered JHP round smashing into the rear of the skull.
> 
> If you and the other goof want to argue that the Zapruder film has been altered, then the sky is the limit as far theories go since the Zapruder film will no longer amount to reliable evidence and will have to be tossed out of serious discussion.
> 
> As for me, the Zapruder film is the most important piece of evidence that exists.  I will go with what it presents because, without it, there is very little left to discuss.  That being said, from what I see, the Zapruder film shows a high-powered round hitting JFK in the back of the head pushing a cone of blood and brain tissue forward, eviscerating much of the right cerebral hemisphere out of the more frontal side of the cranium.
> 
> The fact that part of JFK's skull and brain tissue fell backward onto the rear of the limo is not at all surprising.  After all, the limo was moving forward.  You do understand that this is a top-down convertible we are talking about, don't you?
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definetly another paid troll  that has penetrated this site here,this site sure attracks them like flies.you and Irrationist kid should become lovers since he loves your pathetic ramblings so much. this will be my last post to you since your just seeking attention and just here to troll.
> 
> again you CLEARLY know nothing at all about the laws of physics obviously sleeping through junior high school science classes or that the doctors INSISTED in the beginning that the head wound was an entrance wound to the front and that the "THROUT" wound was an entrance wound to the FRONT as well.they only changed their story that it might have come from the back AFTER secret service agents paid a visit to them moron. also in the beginning when they were told by the ss that the FBI said he was shot from the sixth floor window from behind,they said he must have turned around and looked at it because they insisted both wounds were entrance wounds in the front,I love how  you grasp at straws when your getting your ass handed to you on a platter.
> 
> as usual,you dodge the facts and just proved FOR me with your OWN post that Greer shot him with your evasiveness.
> 
> Its been proven its been altered even though your fellow trolls ignore this fact,they have stated that MANY times on this thread it has not.yet you listen to those morons,I love it.we know it has because in the 90's Jack white a serious researcher in dallas, who is a photographer expert who has viewed the zapruder film thousands of times,for the first time noticed that the crowd on zapruders side was totally inconsistant with the crowd on the other knoll facing Jackies left hand side,that crowd is jumping up and down waving which is consistant with Kennedys crowds,the people on Zapruders side are all standing COMPLETELY still  not moving an inch totally inconsistant with the crowds on the opposite side.He spoke with other photographer experts who agree with him as well.
> 
> Hey moron,the brain matter SHOULD have landed on Connollys head and all over the back  of his suit if shot from the back, not on the back of the limo and all over the helmet of Officer Hargis who was riding behind Jackie. your clearly trolling and getting your ass handed to you on a platter in the process since again,you as we both know,slept through junior high school science classes.
> 
> and of course you are not aware of the CIA having high powered hand guns in 1963.no need to tell me what I already knew,you dont do any serious research,If you did,you would KNOW researchers discovered through the national archives in washington that Greer WAS connected to the CIA.you really have not done very good research.well we both know you have no interest in the truth so why would you?
> 
> Oh please, your ramblings fail major big time,we both know as long as you keep clinging to your pathetic ramblings of ignoring the laws of physics,what the doctors said,that thats all you have is pathetic ramblings that he was shot in the back of the head from the dal tech building. again if you had done any SERIOUS research,you would know for a FACT that the CIA had high powered handguns capable of that but your only here to troll so you'll never look ino that of course. yeah of course  you dont care if greer had his head up his ass.
> 
> You dont care because you dont care to touch that subject since you cant answer the question WHY would they alter the zapruder film of Greers arm going backwards pointing at Kennedys as the nix film shows if it was a mere act of innocence. Like seven says,YOU are the one ignoring the facts and evading the evidence in your refusal to address why they  altered Greers arm going backwards with your pathetic ignorance and ramblings of kinetic energy not being available to a handgun.all that shows is your complete ignorance. which you have proven ever  since you first came on here with your pathetic lies that he was shot from the BACK of the head.
> 
> as long as you continue with these pitiful and disproven pathetic ramblings that he was shot from the back of the head and blatantly ignoring what all the doctors said in dallas that day when they first viewed his head wound,you just keep showing off that you slept through junior high school science classes and that your nothing but a pathetic rambler with no credibility.
> 
> Till you can grow up and ADMIT your just trolling with that pathetic shot from the back from  dal tech building bullshit,you wont get anymore serious attention from me anymore.I dont debate with trolls who blatantly ignore facts,evidence and expert witness testimony and quotes only PARTS of what the doctors said instead of their ENTIRE witness testimony about the doctors what they said that day.
> 
> You can fool trolls like Irrationalist who are afraid of the truth,but your patheitc ramblings wont work on ME.again till you grow up and knock it off with your pitiful he was shot in the back of the head bullshit,you are just trolling and have no credibility whatsoever.You would be laughed out of a debating hall in minutes if you kept up with this bullshit that he was shot from the back of the head crap.you know it,I know it troll.have fun talking to yourself and growing up.actually you would take a page out of that other troll Gerald Posner in what HE did.
> 
> He was invited to come to a conference in dallas one time to debate his book CASE CLOSED a propaganda piece that defends the fairy tale warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin,but he turned them down and did not bother to show up because he KNEW the experts would tear him a new asshole because they would shread to pieces his book.Thats exactly what you would do as well.Like him,you would run away and not show up because as we both know,you know that they would tear you a new asshole like they would have with him.
Click to expand...


In case all of this  that I just said is too complicated for you to understand troll.in short dumbfuck,until you admit you are trolling with this disproven shot in the back of the head bullshit crap which you have had your ass handed to you on a platter too many times to rmember here on this thread,until you desist from that bullshit and acknowledge the TRUTH that the ONLY shot that hit Kennedy that was from the dal tech building, was the shot that struck him in the "BACK.",you just keep showing off what a dumbfuck troll you are that evades facts and has no credibility whatsoever in the REAL world till you admit that.


----------



## Crackerjack

candycorn said:


> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.


It took the Internet to discover the shot happened inside the car, I guess.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly trolling because you lie because it is YOU who keeps making up b.s that he had a headshot from the back of the head when all the doctors said otherwise and you clearly know nothing at all about the laws of physics.The CIA had and has high powered handguns capable of that kind of force,the brain matter went back toward the limo,thats what Jackie is retrieving and landed on one of the motorcycle officers riding behind jackie.The only one ignoring things is you,you keep ignoring the FACT that the zapruder film was altered and everytime he asks you to explain why if his act was so innocent in turning around backwards pointing his left arm back towards kennedy in the unaltered nix film,you run away with your tail between your legs and refuse to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a dipshit who does not know his thumb from his dick.
> 
> All the doctors DID NOT say otherwise.  What they did say is that much of the occipital and parietal portions of his cranium had been blown away.  This is exactly the effect one would expect from a high-powered JHP round smashing into the rear of the skull.
> 
> If you and the other goof want to argue that the Zapruder film has been altered, then the sky is the limit as far theories go since the Zapruder film will no longer amount to reliable evidence and will have to be tossed out of serious discussion.
> 
> As for me, the Zapruder film is the most important piece of evidence that exists.  I will go with what it presents because, without it, there is very little left to discuss.  That being said, from what I see, the Zapruder film shows a high-powered round hitting JFK in the back of the head pushing a cone of blood and brain tissue forward, eviscerating much of the right cerebral hemisphere out of the more frontal side of the cranium.
> 
> The fact that part of JFK's skull and brain tissue fell backward onto the rear of the limo is not at all surprising.  After all, the limo was moving forward.  You do understand that this is a top-down convertible we are talking about, don't you?
> 
> As far as CIA agents toting high-powered handguns in 1963, I am not aware of it, nor is it relevant.  Greer was Secret Service, not CIA.   What I am aware of is the fact that Secret Service Agents do not typically carry such exotic weapons, especially those agents who drive the presidential limo.
> 
> In conclusion, I do not care a whit if Greer had his arm up his ass, the shot which hit JFK in the head was a high-powered round, fired from a high-powered rifle, and it hit JFK in the back of the head.  It was DEFINITELY not fired from a handgun.  I challenge you to find any ballistics expert to say that it was.
> 
> 
> Just so we are on the same page, Greer would have had to been packing something like this in order to achieve the sort of kinetic energy presented in the Zapruder film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the remainder was edited for stupidity
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> It took the Internet to discover the shot happened inside the car, I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

im totally amazed how this thread only attracks trolls.Bfgrn being the exception of course.


----------



## 7forever

Crackerjack said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> It took the Internet to discover the shot happened inside the car, I guess.
Click to expand...


That's right. YOUTUBE FOR THE WIN.


----------



## 7forever

Kennedy was shot from the front because the driver shot Kennedy. That has been proven beyond any doubt without even a minute challenge in 23 months of posting this no-brainer. *At the point of impact, clear smoke emits as it does on jfk's forehead, the bank robber's face, and the man shot in the back of the head*._ Kennedy's head simply absorbs the impact and he's logically slammed backward_.

*IMAGES EDITED FOR GRAPHIC CONTENT - AVG-JOE*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Kennedy was shot from the front because the driver shot Kennedy. That has been proven beyond any doubt without even a minute challenge in 23 months of posting this no-brainer. *At the point of impact, clear smoke emits as it does on jfk's forehead, the bank robber's face, and the man shot in the back of the head*._ Kennedy's head simply absorbs the impact and he's logically slammed backward_.
> 
> *IMAGES EDITED FOR GRAPHIC CONTENT*


the only part of this rant that's correct is the no brainer part.
as you'd have to have no brain to take it seriously


----------



## Crackerjack

9/11 inside job said:


> im totally amazed how this thread only attracks trolls.Bfgrn being the exception of course.


Poor baby.  Want a lollipop?


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word yet on why no one in the car was deafened by the shot happening inches away from their ears?  Hell, any word yet on why nobody in the car saw it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> It took the Internet to discover the shot happened inside the car, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. YOUTUBE FOR THE WIN.
Click to expand...

Because a shot could not have been seen or heard except for fifty years later on the Internet.

Again,


----------



## 7forever

The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*. The bottom gif shows rear skull detaching.

*In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*.
*IMAGES EDITED FOR GRAPHIC CONTENT - AVG-JOE*


----------



## Crackerjack

Watching someone get killed in the arms of a loved one makes you get all funny in the pants, doesn't it, 7forever?


----------



## 7forever

-There is nothing even remotely unclear or vague about Greer killing Jfk. That's a simple cop-out...nothing less.
-*He passes the covered gun in Zapruder and Nix completes the movements of his left arm crossing when he shoots Kennedy. Greer's arm crossing was covered with ridiculous fake reflections for the only film, Zapruder, that had widespread use and was viewed by millions*.

-There is nothing gruesome about jfk's headshot because the red blotch is fake. It is quite simply a cartoon forgery committed by 1960's idiots. 
*-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.

-I'm not interested in why he was assassinated because Greer killing Kennedy proves an inside job all by itself. I don't care why he was killed, only that he was killed by the secret service, therefore his own administration.

-*Some people want to know my motivation. I posted the evidence to forty or fifty forums so people could see how obvious and silly this cover-up and assassination of an American President really was and is*.

-The jfk cover-up is solved and proven beyond any doubt because of the nix film and my determination to point out overwhelming evidence that has been available for decades. The conspiracy theorists are most responsible for this lingering for almost 50 years. The information age solved this case.


----------



## 7forever

The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see Greer's left arm/elbow coming down after he shot jfk.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*. The bottom gif shows rear skull detaching.
> 
> *In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*.
> *IMAGES EDITED FOR GRAPHIC CONTENT - AVG-JOE*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> -There is nothing even remotely unclear or vague about Greer killing Jfk. That's a simple cop-out...nothing less.
> -*He passes the covered gun in Zapruder and Nix completes the movements of his left arm crossing when he shoots Kennedy. Greer's arm crossing was covered with ridiculous fake reflections for the only film, Zapruder, that had widespread use and was viewed by millions*.
> 
> -There is nothing gruesome about jfk's headshot because the red blotch is fake. It is quite simply a cartoon forgery committed by 1960's idiots.
> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.
> 
> -I'm not interested in why he was assassinated because Greer killing Kennedy proves an inside job all by itself. I don't care why he was killed, only that he was killed by the secret service, therefore his own administration.
> 
> -*Some people want to know my motivation. I posted the evidence to forty or fifty forums so people could see how obvious and silly this cover-up and assassination of an American President really was and is*.
> 
> -The jfk cover-up is solved and proven beyond any doubt because of the nix film and my determination to point out overwhelming evidence that has been available for decades. The conspiracy theorists are most responsible for this lingering for almost 50 years. The information age solved this case.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why did he pass a covered object before the shot [and that same object was seen magically going to floor after the shot?



Who the hell knows why, or even if that is what he did?   For all you know, Greer could have been jerking off with a jelly donut.   Do you realy think that barely perceptible and highly speculative and subjective interpretation of such subtle action in a blurry 8mm enlargement amounts to conclusive evidence of anything?

It doesn't.  

What is more, it doesn't matter; unless you can argue that the "covered object" which Greer was supposedly passing prior to the head shot could possibly have been a high-powered rifle, which you obviously cannot.  

That head shot did not come from any handgun which a Secret Service Agent might possibly be carrying.  That is the bottom line.   You can go on and on about bleach spots and covered objects all you want.  It is moot.  *JFK was not shot in the head with a handgun.*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see Greer's left arm/elbow coming down after he shot jfk.


golly couldn't just be pointing at the car.
and maybe thinking oh SHIT! 
the rest is wishful thinking.
and it give you a very small wood ,more like a splinter!


----------



## daws101

JFK Lancer


----------



## SigTurner

9/11 inside job said:


> In case all of this  that I just said is too complicated for you to understand troll.in short dumbfuck,until you admit you are trolling with this disproven shot in the back of the head bullshit crap which you have...



Yeah, yeah, yeah... 

Will someone please take this snot-nosed kid out to the woodshed?  He is getting on my nerves.

...and use an extra thick switch this time.


----------



## daws101

SigTurner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case all of this  that I just said is too complicated for you to understand troll.in short dumbfuck,until you admit you are trolling with this disproven shot in the back of the head bullshit crap which you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...
> 
> Will someone please take this snot-nosed kid out to the woodshed?  He is getting on my nerves.
> 
> ...and use an extra thick switch this time.
Click to expand...

 too bad we can't


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> -There is nothing even remotely unclear or vague about Greer killing Jfk. That's a simple cop-out...nothing less.
> -*He passes the covered gun in Zapruder and Nix completes the movements of his left arm crossing when he shoots Kennedy. Greer's arm crossing was covered with ridiculous fake reflections for the only film, Zapruder, that had widespread use and was viewed by millions*.
> 
> -There is nothing gruesome about jfk's headshot because the red blotch is fake. It is quite simply a cartoon forgery committed by 1960's idiots.
> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.
> 
> -I'm not interested in why he was assassinated because Greer killing Kennedy proves an inside job all by itself. I don't care why he was killed, only that he was killed by the secret service, therefore his own administration.
> 
> -*Some people want to know my motivation. I posted the evidence to forty or fifty forums so people could see how obvious and silly this cover-up and assassination of an American President really was and is*.
> 
> -The jfk cover-up is solved and proven beyond any doubt because of the nix film and my determination to point out overwhelming evidence that has been available for decades. The conspiracy theorists are most responsible for this lingering for almost 50 years. The information age solved this case.


Yeah, you are a sick fuck.


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*."




I think it's hilarious that you put words in someone else's mouth and then use it to prove your own ridiculous assertion.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why did he pass a covered object before the shot [and that same object was seen magically going to floor after the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell knows why, or even if that is what he did?   For all you know, Greer could have been jerking off with a jelly donut.   Do you realy think that barely perceptible and highly speculative and subjective interpretation of such subtle action in a blurry 8mm enlargement amounts to conclusive evidence of anything?
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> What is more, it doesn't matter; unless you can argue that the "covered object" which Greer was supposedly passing prior to the head shot could possibly have been a high-powered rifle, which you obviously cannot.
> 
> That head shot did not come from any handgun which a Secret Service Agent might possibly be carrying.  That is the bottom line.   You can go on and on about bleach spots and covered objects all you want.  It is moot.  *JFK was not shot in the head with a handgun.*
Click to expand...


None of what you've said changes anything. Greer fired an at close range shot with most likely a 38 revolver. There were witnesses who reported a gun in or around the limo. The old man's just a bonus for what the three films prove.


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hilarious that you put words in someone else's mouth and then use it to prove your own ridiculous assertion.
Click to expand...

he must be physic!


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.


By the way, why the hell should anyone listen to you if you can't even keep straight who was shot?  Moron.


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> None of what you've said changes anything. Greer fired an at close range shot with most likely a 38 revolver. *There were witnesses who reported a gun in or around the limo.* The old man's just a bonus for what the three films prove.


If you knew anything at all about criminal investigations and prosecutions, you would know how unreliable witness testimony is.  People see all sorts of shit in stressful situations, which, of course, helps losers who want attention on the Internet because they can cherry-pick the witness testimony that supports them and reject the rest.


----------



## Bfgrn

7forever said:


> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.



Ludicrous! NONE of the Dallas doctors noticed an entrance wound over the right eye?


----------



## Crackerjack

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludicrous! NONE of the Dallas doctors noticed an entrance wound over the right eye?
Click to expand...

They were too busy planting evidence to notice someone else had a massive head wound.  It's such a cover up that not even Greer himself knew he was shot.


----------



## Bfgrn

Crackerjack said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *-Greer had a small entrance wound over the right eye with a gaping exit on the right rear...that's it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludicrous! NONE of the Dallas doctors noticed an entrance wound over the right eye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were too busy planting evidence to notice someone else had a massive head wound.  It's such a cover up that not even Greer himself knew he was shot.
Click to expand...


Including Dr. George Burkley, JFKs personal physician, who was with the President in Dallas, witnessed the trauma room procedures, signed the President's Certificate of Death, accompanied the body to Bethesda and was there for the autopsy... 






The plot thickens...


----------



## Crackerjack

Bfgrn said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ludicrous! NONE of the Dallas doctors noticed an entrance wound over the right eye?
> 
> 
> 
> They were too busy planting evidence to notice someone else had a massive head wound.  It's such a cover up that not even Greer himself knew he was shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Including Dr. George Burkley, JFKs personal physician, who was with the President in Dallas, witnessed the trauma room procedures, signed the President's Certificate of Death, accompanied the body to Bethesda and was there for the autopsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens...
Click to expand...

Clearly this is of the CIA's doing.

Why?  Because I said so, and anyone else who thinks differently is a troll.


----------



## daws101

Crackerjack said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were too busy planting evidence to notice someone else had a massive head wound.  It's such a cover up that not even Greer himself knew he was shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including Dr. George Burkley, JFKs personal physician, who was with the President in Dallas, witnessed the trauma room procedures, signed the President's Certificate of Death, accompanied the body to Bethesda and was there for the autopsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this is of the CIA's doing.
> 
> Why?  Because I said so, and anyone else who thinks differently is a troll.
Click to expand...

 No i'm a troll.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> sigturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> if greer didn't shoot jfk then why did he pass a covered object before the shot [and that same object was seen magically going to floor after the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell knows why, or even if that is what he did?   For all you know, greer could have been jerking off with a jelly donut.   Do you realy think that barely perceptible and highly speculative and subjective interpretation of such subtle action in a blurry 8mm enlargement amounts to conclusive evidence of anything?
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> What is more, it doesn't matter; unless you can argue that the "covered object" which greer was supposedly passing prior to the head shot could possibly have been a high-powered rifle, which you obviously cannot.
> 
> That head shot did not come from any handgun which a secret service agent might possibly be carrying.  That is the bottom line.   You can go on and on about bleach spots and covered objects all you want.  It is moot.  *jfk was not shot in the head with a handgun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of what you've said changes anything. Greer fired an at close range shot with most likely a 38 revolver. There were witnesses who reported a gun in or around the limo. The old man's just a bonus for what the three films prove.
Click to expand...


Does that look like the effects of a .38 revolver at close range, or any range???

Do you have _any_ idea what you are talking about???

JFK was not shot in the head with a .38 revolver, numnutz!!!!



_*Bloody fucking hell!!  You have got to be the stupidest person on the face of the earth!!*_


----------



## Obamerican

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell knows why, or even if that is what he did?   For all you know, greer could have been jerking off with a jelly donut.   Do you realy think that barely perceptible and highly speculative and subjective interpretation of such subtle action in a blurry 8mm enlargement amounts to conclusive evidence of anything?
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> What is more, it doesn't matter; unless you can argue that the "covered object" which greer was supposedly passing prior to the head shot could possibly have been a high-powered rifle, which you obviously cannot.
> 
> That head shot did not come from any handgun which a secret service agent might possibly be carrying.  That is the bottom line.   You can go on and on about bleach spots and covered objects all you want.  It is moot.  *jfk was not shot in the head with a handgun.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of what you've said changes anything. Greer fired an at close range shot with most likely a 38 revolver. There were witnesses who reported a gun in or around the limo. The old man's just a bonus for what the three films prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that look like the effects of a .38 revolver at close range, or any range???
> 
> Do you have _any_ idea what you are talking about???
> 
> JFK was not shot in the head with a .38 revolver, numnutz!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bloody fucking hell!!  You have got to be the stupidest person on the face of the earth!!*_
Click to expand...

It's quite obvious that 7Foreskin knows NOTHING about firearms. BTW, he actually STEALS the information he posts which is hilarious considering that it is total bullshit.


----------



## SigTurner

Obamerican said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of what you've said changes anything. Greer fired an at close range shot with most likely a 38 revolver. There were witnesses who reported a gun in or around the limo. The old man's just a bonus for what the three films prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like the effects of a .38 revolver at close range, or any range???
> 
> Do you have _any_ idea what you are talking about???
> 
> JFK was not shot in the head with a .38 revolver, numnutz!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bloody fucking hell!!  You have got to be the stupidest person on the face of the earth!!*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite obvious that 7Foreskin knows NOTHING about firearms. BTW, he actually STEALS the information he posts which is hilarious considering that it is total bullshit.
Click to expand...


The shmuck should try to be a little more discerning with his plagiarism.  








_Hey, look guys!  See what I just stole out of that Johnny-on-the-Spot! 
This is the big secret they've been keeping from us all these years!_​


----------



## SigTurner

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey moron,the *brain matter SHOULD have landed on Connollys head and all over the back  of his suit if shot from the back,*



This is true.  In fact, a 6.5 FMJ Carcano round would likely have come out the other side of JFK's head and hit Connelly.  This is how we know that the head shot was not a 6.5 FMJ Carcano round.  It was likely a more frangible round like a JHP (jacketed hollow point), given the degree to which it apparently disintegrated while passing through the brain and the way in which it apparently blew out a large portion of the occipital and parietal portions of the cranium upon impact. 

This is exactly why there is such considerable discrepancy between the observations made by the doctors at Parkland Hospital and the autopsists at Bethesda in regards to a gaping wound at the back of JFK's head, and why it was necessary to lose the remains of JFK's brain:  Since it is highly unlikely that Oswald would have been using two different types of ammo, then there must have been a second shooter.  The remaining brain tissue would have proven that the head wound did indeed come from something other than the 6.5 FMJ Carcano rounds which Oswald was using.


----------



## 7forever

The updated version of 'Murder from Within' is finally available for sale.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=murder+from+within&sprefix=Murder+from]Amazon.com: murder from within: Books[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car come to complete stops.






http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol]; 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];

As they say in America...BOO-YA


----------



## 7forever

Greer pressed on the brakes in the Muchmore film. *The brake light illuminates and creates another...BOO-YA*. 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrX8lsb2WTk]The Muchmore film suggests frames were removed from the Zapruder film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Advance to 2:15 and hear the real deal from Joe O'Donnell. *He saw pictures of the entrance over the right eye and the well documented exit wound on right rear which was fired by Greer, the driver*. 










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPXzX1DtJE]JFK Autopsy Photo Forgery - YouTube[/ame]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_O'Donnell_(photojournalist)


----------



## 7forever

JFK Wound Witnesses - (ag6)
Note, this is not testimony by people who had a quick look, or were doing something else at the time and happened to see JFK. These are people who were focused specifically on the where the wound was. *Their findings are backed by Zapruder which places the hole on the right rear. Not just opinions from washed-up drones*.

) KEMP CLARK, MD: Professor and Director of Neurological Surgery at Parkland, in an undated note apparently written contemporaneously at Parkland described *the President's skull wound as, "...in the occipital region of the skull... Through the head wound, blood and brain were extruding... There was a large wound in the right occipitoparietal region, from which profuse bleeding was occurring*... There was considerable loss of scalp and bone tissue. Both cerebral and cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound." (WC--CE#392) 

In a hand written note dated 11-22-63, Dr. Clark wrote, "a large 3 x 3 cm remnant of cerebral tissue present....there was a smaller amount of cerebellar tissue present also....*There was a large wound beginning in the right occiput extending into the parietal region....Much of the skull appeared gone at the brief examination...." *(Exhibit #392: WC V17:9-10) 

*Read the rest of the article using the link provided*
No credible evidence of a forward exit has ever surfaced. It is complete fiction.


----------



## 7forever

*PECULIAR POSNER...ALIEN CIA OP?*

Russ Baker: Peculiar Posner
At first glance, I thought my eyes were deceiving me. Here's a complaint letter to the editor published in The New York Times, from a man representing the highly controversial brother of Afghanistan's president Karzai---and the letter-writer's name is Gerald Posner. 

*Gerald Posner*? Isn't that the same name as the investigative journalist who *resigned *from the website Daily Beast after allegations surfaced of *serial plagiarism*? (The Miami New Times also provided examples that Posner "seems to add, subtract, or misattribute quotes" and displayed a series of such "apparently altered or misattributed quotes.") The letter to The Times puts this Gerald Posner's location as Miami Beach---where the Posner in question happens to live, so yes, it does seem to be the right person. Assuming Karzai didn't prefer to hire some unknown Gerald Posner from Miami. Which raises some more questions. 

Why would Ahmed Wali Karzai hire Posner, of all people, to help clear his name? And why would Posner the journalist take what is essentially a publicity job representing this seemingly unpleasant and fraught fellow? 

*Actually, Posner has been in a propaganda role before*. But first, the letter. 



Follow Russ Baker on Twitter: Twitter


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *PECULIAR POSNER...ALIEN CIA OP?*
> 
> Russ Baker: Peculiar Posner
> At first glance, I thought my eyes were deceiving me. Here's a complaint letter to the editor published in The New York Times, from a man representing the highly controversial brother of Afghanistan's president Karzai---and the letter-writer's name is Gerald Posner.
> 
> *Gerald Posner*? Isn't that the same name as the investigative journalist who *resigned *from the website Daily Beast after allegations surfaced of *serial plagiarism*? (The Miami New Times also provided examples that Posner "seems to add, subtract, or misattribute quotes" and displayed a series of such "apparently altered or misattributed quotes.") The letter to The Times puts this Gerald Posner's location as Miami Beach---where the Posner in question happens to live, so yes, it does seem to be the right person. Assuming Karzai didn't prefer to hire some unknown Gerald Posner from Miami. Which raises some more questions.
> 
> Why would Ahmed Wali Karzai hire Posner, of all people, to help clear his name? And why would Posner the journalist take what is essentially a publicity job representing this seemingly unpleasant and fraught fellow?
> 
> *Actually, Posner has been in a propaganda role before*. But first, the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Russ Baker on Twitter: Twitter


looks like you need some paper towels and a smoke, after all that masturbation.


----------



## PrometheusBound

JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car come to complete stops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
> 1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol];
> 
> 2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63];
> 
> 3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32];
> 
> 4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129];
> 
> 5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134];
> 
> 6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];
> 
> As they say in America...BOO-YA



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M]Laugh harder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

PrometheusBound said:


> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTHNBKjMBU]Merrie Melodies & Looney Tunes - Opening themes. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Amazon.com: murder from within: Books
> 
> Murder from Within  Foreword by Tyler Newcomb
> 
> That which is most simple and obvious is the hardest to fathom E.A.
> Poe
> 
> How It All Began
> 
> *I remember it like it was yesterday. It was early summer in 1966 *and I was
> sitting at the breakfast table with my father, Fred T. Newcomb while he was
> reading a front page article in the L.A. Times written by Robert J. Donovan.
> It was a review of a new book written by Edward J. Epstein entitled Inquest.
> Suddenly, Dad got up and started pacing the kitchen floor. *My God,
> someone else may have shot Kennedy were his words. That was how it all
> began*.
> 
> <snipped to not violate copyright>



Why won't you discuss this with Robert Prey??


----------



## PrometheusBound

daws101 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTHNBKjMBU]Merrie Melodies & Looney Tunes - Opening themes. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

We've all been brainwashed to support the aristocrats' right to rule us.  JFK was incompetent and aggressive to the point of self-destruction.  There is only one way to get rid of this guillotine-fodder, by educating the majority that if we have to do it on our own, so must the children of the rich.  The result would be more competence and sanity in the corridors of power.


----------



## Bfgrn

PrometheusBound said:


> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.



President Kennedy prevented World War III. You need to educate yourself on REAL events instead of the brainwashing you spew.

J.F.K. was less afraid of Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev's ordering a surprise attack than he was "that something would go wrong in a Dr. Strangelove kind of way"with a politically unstable U.S. general snapping and launching World War III. 

Kennedy was particularly alarmed by his trigger-happy Air Force chief, cigar-chomping General Curtis LeMay, who firmly believed the U.S. should unleash a pre-emptive nuclear broadside against Russia while America still enjoyed massive arms superiority. Throughout the 13-day Cuban missile crisis, Kennedy was under relentless pressure from LeMay and nearly his entire national-security circle to "fry" Cuba, in the Air Force chief's memorable language. But J.F.K., whose only key support in the increasingly tense Cabinet Room meetings came from his brother Bobby and Defense Secretary Robert McNamara, kept searching for a nonmilitary solution. When Kennedy, assiduously working the back channels to the Kremlin, finally succeeded in cutting a deal with Khrushchev, the world survived "the most dangerous moment in human history," in Schlesinger's words. But no one at the time knew just how dangerous. Years later, attending the 40th anniversary of the crisis at a conference in Havana, Schlesinger, Sorensen and McNamara were stunned to learn that if U.S. forces had attacked Cuba, Russian commanders on the island were authorized to respond with tactical and strategic nuclear missiles. The Joint Chiefs had assured Kennedy during the crisis that "no nuclear warheads were in Cuba at the time," Sorensen grimly noted. "They were wrong." If Kennedy had bowed to his military advisers' pressure, a vast swath of the urban U.S. within missile range of the Soviet installations in Cuba could have been reduced to radioactive rubble.

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME

And we must face the fact that the United States is neither omnipotent or omniscient - that we are only six percent of the world's population - that we cannot impose our will upon the other ninety-four percent of mankind - that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity - and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem. 
President John F. Kennedy


----------



## Obamerican

Bfgrn said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy prevented World War III. You need to educate yourself on REAL events instead of the brainwashing you spew.
> 
> J.F.K. was less afraid of Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev's ordering a surprise attack than he was "that something would go wrong in a Dr. Strangelove kind of way"with a politically unstable U.S. general snapping and launching World War III.
> 
> Kennedy was particularly alarmed by his trigger-happy Air Force chief, cigar-chomping General Curtis LeMay, who firmly believed the U.S. should unleash a pre-emptive nuclear broadside against Russia while America still enjoyed massive arms superiority. Throughout the 13-day Cuban missile crisis, Kennedy was under relentless pressure from LeMay and nearly his entire national-security circle to "fry" Cuba, in the Air Force chief's memorable language. But J.F.K., whose only key support in the increasingly tense Cabinet Room meetings came from his brother Bobby and Defense Secretary Robert McNamara, kept searching for a nonmilitary solution. When Kennedy, assiduously working the back channels to the Kremlin, finally succeeded in cutting a deal with Khrushchev, the world survived "the most dangerous moment in human history," in Schlesinger's words. But no one at the time knew just how dangerous. Years later, attending the 40th anniversary of the crisis at a conference in Havana, Schlesinger, Sorensen and McNamara were stunned to learn that if U.S. forces had attacked Cuba, Russian commanders on the island were authorized to respond with tactical and strategic nuclear missiles. The Joint Chiefs had assured Kennedy during the crisis that "no nuclear warheads were in Cuba at the time," Sorensen grimly noted. "They were wrong." If Kennedy had bowed to his military advisers' pressure, a vast swath of the urban U.S. within missile range of the Soviet installations in Cuba could have been reduced to radioactive rubble.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> And we must face the fact that the United States is neither omnipotent or omniscient - that we are only six percent of the world's population - that we cannot impose our will upon the other ninety-four percent of mankind - that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity - and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem.
> President John F. Kennedy
Click to expand...

And I have to agree with this 100%.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> The updated version of 'Murder from Within' is finally available for sale.



I see you are still evading the issue over what sort of handgun Greer could possibly have used to cause that sort of head wound.  

Look, numnutz, you are going to have to address this issue if your theory is ever to make sense.  Repeating the same lame argument, over and over and over again, just does not work.

Of course, the worst of it is that you make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that could not possibly have come from a .38 revolver.   You are so damn stupid that you do not even recognize when the evidence you are presenting actually undermines your own argument.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The updated version of 'Murder from Within' is finally available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still evading the issue over what sort of handgun Greer could possibly have used to cause that sort of head wound.
> 
> Look, numnutz, you are going to have to address this issue if your theory is ever to make sense.  Repeating the same lame argument, over and over and over again, just does not work.
> 
> Of course, the worst of it is that you make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that could not possibly have come from a .38 revolver.   You are so damn stupid that you do not even recognize when the evidence you are presenting actually undermines your own argument.
Click to expand...


You will always evade the overwhelming evidence that Greer shot jfk because Zapruder was altered to hide his left arm crossing with headshot. There was a small entrance wound over the right eye with an exit on right rear. 

Look, numnutz, you will never address these facts but point to moot points that have nothing to do with anything except avoiding reality. 

Of course, the best of it is that I make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that did come from a .38 revolver. You are so damn stupid that you do recognize when evidence is presented but you ignore it and present no challenge.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The updated version of 'Murder from Within' is finally available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still evading the issue over what sort of handgun Greer could possibly have used to cause that sort of head wound.
> 
> Look, numnutz, you are going to have to address this issue if your theory is ever to make sense.  Repeating the same lame argument, over and over and over again, just does not work.
> 
> Of course, the worst of it is that you make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that could not possibly have come from a .38 revolver.   You are so damn stupid that you do not even recognize when the evidence you are presenting actually undermines your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will always evade the overwhelming evidence that Greer shot jfk because Zapruder was altered to hide his left arm crossing with headshot. There was a small entrance wound over the right eye with an exit on right rear.
> 
> Look, numnutz, you will never address these facts but point to moot points that have nothing to do with anything except avoiding reality.
> 
> Of course, the best of it is that I make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that did come from a .38 revolver. You are so damn stupid that you do recognize when evidence is presented but you ignore it and present no challenge.
Click to expand...

Moot points like why no one else in the limo saw or heard a gun? You fucking moron.


----------



## Crackerjack

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still evading the issue over what sort of handgun Greer could possibly have used to cause that sort of head wound.
> 
> Look, numnutz, you are going to have to address this issue if your theory is ever to make sense.  Repeating the same lame argument, over and over and over again, just does not work.
> 
> Of course, the worst of it is that you make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that could not possibly have come from a .38 revolver.   You are so damn stupid that you do not even recognize when the evidence you are presenting actually undermines your own argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will always evade the overwhelming evidence that Greer shot jfk because Zapruder was altered to hide his left arm crossing with headshot. There was a small entrance wound over the right eye with an exit on right rear.
> 
> Look, numnutz, you will never address these facts but point to moot points that have nothing to do with anything except avoiding reality.
> 
> Of course, the best of it is that I make repeated posts about the doctors at Parkland attesting to a head wound that did come from a .38 revolver. You are so damn stupid that you do recognize when evidence is presented but you ignore it and present no challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moot points like why no one else in the limo saw or heard a gun? You fucking moron.
Click to expand...

It's all part of the conspiracy.


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like the effects of a .38 revolver at close range, or any range???
> 
> Do you have _any_ idea what you are talking about???
> 
> JFK was not shot in the head with a .38 revolver, numnutz!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have provided no*...
> 
> -alternative wound path besides Greer's simple shot that entered the right forehead and exited the right rear because there isn't one.
> -defined location of exit with witnesses supported by photo and/or video.
> -evidence that a handgun could not cause a large exit hole fired at close range because there isn't any.
> -*evidence of anything but nothing*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PrometheusBound

Bfgrn said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy prevented World War III. You need to educate yourself on REAL events instead of the brainwashing you spew.
> 
> J.F.K. was less afraid of Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev's ordering a surprise attack than he was "that something would go wrong in a Dr. Strangelove kind of way"with a politically unstable U.S. general snapping and launching World War III.
> 
> Kennedy was particularly alarmed by his trigger-happy Air Force chief, cigar-chomping General Curtis LeMay, who firmly believed the U.S. should unleash a pre-emptive nuclear broadside against Russia while America still enjoyed massive arms superiority. Throughout the 13-day Cuban missile crisis, Kennedy was under relentless pressure from LeMay and nearly his entire national-security circle to "fry" Cuba, in the Air Force chief's memorable language. But J.F.K., whose only key support in the increasingly tense Cabinet Room meetings came from his brother Bobby and Defense Secretary Robert McNamara, kept searching for a nonmilitary solution. When Kennedy, assiduously working the back channels to the Kremlin, finally succeeded in cutting a deal with Khrushchev, the world survived "the most dangerous moment in human history," in Schlesinger's words. But no one at the time knew just how dangerous. Years later, attending the 40th anniversary of the crisis at a conference in Havana, Schlesinger, Sorensen and McNamara were stunned to learn that if U.S. forces had attacked Cuba, Russian commanders on the island were authorized to respond with tactical and strategic nuclear missiles. The Joint Chiefs had assured Kennedy during the crisis that "no nuclear warheads were in Cuba at the time," Sorensen grimly noted. "They were wrong." If Kennedy had bowed to his military advisers' pressure, a vast swath of the urban U.S. within missile range of the Soviet installations in Cuba could have been reduced to radioactive rubble.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> And we must face the fact that the United States is neither omnipotent or omniscient - that we are only six percent of the world's population - that we cannot impose our will upon the other ninety-four percent of mankind - that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity - and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem.
> President John F. Kennedy
Click to expand...


Back in the 60s, I too was childishly hypnotized by the glitter of Camelot.  JFK, being a spoiled heirhead, would not admit that the Russians had beaten him with Cuba.  By giving them their point, he could have gotten the missiles out of Cuba by trading the point we had scored by getting Turkey to put our missiles there.  Instead, in order to avoid nuclear war, we had to do that and match assassinating Kennedy with deposing Khrushchev.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was a sheltered and megalomaniac Preppy, a loose cannon who almost started World War III, the prevention of which is the one thing the CIA and the KGB had in common.  In order to get the Russians to back down and lose face, the CIA offered to get rid of Kennedy and take our missiles out of Turkey, which were just as much of a threat to the Soviet Union as their missiles in Cuba were to us.  The Russians agreed to get rid of Khrushchev, who had misjudged the sanity of Kennedy.  In order to confuse the public, the CIA brought in Right Wingers and mobsters (one of whom was Jack Ruby, who killed Oswald) to make things too complicated.  The KGB supplied Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy prevented World War III. You need to educate yourself on REAL events instead of the brainwashing you spew.
> 
> J.F.K. was less afraid of Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev's ordering a surprise attack than he was "that something would go wrong in a Dr. Strangelove kind of way"&#8212;with a politically unstable U.S. general snapping and launching World War III.
> 
> Kennedy was particularly alarmed by his trigger-happy Air Force chief, cigar-chomping General Curtis LeMay, who firmly believed the U.S. should unleash a pre-emptive nuclear broadside against Russia while America still enjoyed massive arms superiority. Throughout the 13-day Cuban missile crisis, Kennedy was under relentless pressure from LeMay and nearly his entire national-security circle to "fry" Cuba, in the Air Force chief's memorable language. But J.F.K., whose only key support in the increasingly tense Cabinet Room meetings came from his brother Bobby and Defense Secretary Robert McNamara, kept searching for a nonmilitary solution. When Kennedy, assiduously working the back channels to the Kremlin, finally succeeded in cutting a deal with Khrushchev, the world survived "the most dangerous moment in human history," in Schlesinger's words. But no one at the time knew just how dangerous. Years later, attending the 40th anniversary of the crisis at a conference in Havana, Schlesinger, Sorensen and McNamara were stunned to learn that if U.S. forces had attacked Cuba, Russian commanders on the island were authorized to respond with tactical and strategic nuclear missiles. The Joint Chiefs had assured Kennedy during the crisis that "no nuclear warheads were in Cuba at the time," Sorensen grimly noted. "They were wrong." If Kennedy had bowed to his military advisers' pressure, a vast swath of the urban U.S. within missile range of the Soviet installations in Cuba could have been reduced to radioactive rubble.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> And we must face the fact that the United States is neither omnipotent or omniscient - that we are only six percent of the world's population - that we cannot impose our will upon the other ninety-four percent of mankind - that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity - and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem.&#8221;
> President John F. Kennedy
Click to expand...


Damn I cant believe that I am actually agreeing with troll daws here.This marks a historic moment.well said,good post.Boy he sure does need to educate himself on the REAL events that transpired. Yeah as I have said many times before in the past thank god we had the bay of pigs disaster because the CIA lied to kennedy from the very get go telling him they would not need air support and when it started unraveling,,he approached them telling him he knew they lied to him from the beginning and to tell the truth now saying-do you need air support? and of course they lied to him again telling him no so after that Kennedy said-forget it,I will not listen to the CIA anymore.

Thats when he made the statement that got around to the CIA saying he was going to splinter them into a thousand pieces and scatter them to the four winds and then started making plans to dismantle the CIA.I say thank god for the bay of pigs disaster because after that,JFK stopped listening to the military brass and their recommendations and started listening to the advise of his aides and Bobby instead during the cuban missle crisis.That was how we averted ww3 was he listened to his aides instead.

Also what a lot of people dont realise because we have never been taught this in our corrupt school system is that contrary to belief,kennedy never authorized for the missles to be in turkey,they were already there when he was inagurated.they were put in place under Eisenhowers administration.Just like the bay of pigs,Kennedy inherited the cuban missle crisis from Eisenhower. Thank god that Kennedy got elected in 1960 instead of Dick Nixon.

Nixon WOULD have gotten us into world war 3.He would have done exactly what the military brass wanted him to do and would have gone in there and bombed them.we know that to be true because in later years when Lbj was president,he even publicly said that if he had been president back then,he would have gone in and bombed them.Thats Dick Nixon for ya.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

New film just discovered proves Oswald did not shoot JFK!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNg19eTJKYE]JFK assassination parody film 2.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PrometheusBound

The lack of protection for Oswald that allowed his murder is just too hard for a logical person to accept.  But I disagree with the reasons provided to us for the assassination, which starts with the lie that JFK was not a trigger-happy rich kid looking for a thrill, like his fellow preppy Bush.

  The whole key was the missiles in Turkey.  The only way the Russians could remove that existential threat was by countering that move with their own missiles in Cuba.  The illogic of the objection that Eisenhower put them there, not Kennedy, is evidence that those mesmerized by aristocratic glitter can't justify themselves except by chanting irrelevant facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PrometheusBound said:


> The lack of protection for Oswald that allowed his murder is just too hard for a logical person to accept.  But I disagree with the reasons provided to us for the assassination, which starts with the lie that JFK was not a trigger-happy rich kid looking for a thrill, like his fellow preppy Bush.
> 
> The whole key was the missiles in Turkey.  The only way the Russians could remove that existential threat was by countering that move with their own missiles in Cuba.  The illogic of the objection that Eisenhower put them there, not Kennedy, is evidence that those mesmerized by aristocratic glitter can't justify themselves except by chanting irrelevant facts.



again you dont know your true history,they were already there put in place under Eisenhower.your right about one thing though,the fact that the secret service violated all protocals and did not do their job to protect the president that day and destoryed and removed evidence is overwhelming proof they were involved.there in fact was this one black agent that transferred out of the white house after kennedy appointed him to his detail cause he got sick of hearing them say they would never take a bullet for him as they proved that day on nov 22nd 1963.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of protection for Oswald that allowed his murder is just too hard for a logical person to accept.  But I disagree with the reasons provided to us for the assassination, which starts with the lie that JFK was not a trigger-happy rich kid looking for a thrill, like his fellow preppy Bush.
> 
> The whole key was the missiles in Turkey.  The only way the Russians could remove that existential threat was by countering that move with their own missiles in Cuba.  The illogic of the objection that Eisenhower put them there, not Kennedy, is evidence that those mesmerized by aristocratic glitter can't justify themselves except by chanting irrelevant facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you dont know your true history,they were already there put in place under Eisenhower.your right about one thing though,the fact that the secret service violated all protocals and did not do their job to protect the president that day and destoryed and removed evidence is overwhelming proof they were involved.there in fact was this one black agent that transferred out of the white house after kennedy appointed him to his detail cause he got sick of hearing them say they would never take a bullet for him as they proved that day on nov 22nd 1963.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bfgrn

PrometheusBound said:


> The lack of protection for Oswald that allowed his murder is just too hard for a logical person to accept.  But I disagree with the reasons provided to us for the assassination, which starts with the lie that JFK was not a trigger-happy rich kid looking for a thrill, like his fellow preppy Bush.
> 
> The whole key was the missiles in Turkey.  The only way the Russians could remove that existential threat was by countering that move with their own missiles in Cuba.  The illogic of the objection that Eisenhower put them there, not Kennedy, is evidence that those mesmerized by aristocratic glitter can't justify themselves except by chanting irrelevant facts.



Jack Kennedy was the LEAST trigger happy President we ever had. At every turn he refused to use military force...Bay of Pigs, Berlin, the Cuban Missile Crisis. He had planned to withdraw from Vietnam once he secured re-election. He confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964. "So we had better make damned sure that I am re-elected," he told O'Donnell.

Fearing a backlash from his generals and the rightunder the feisty leadership of Barry Goldwater, his likely opponent in the upcoming presidential raceKennedy never made his Vietnam plans public.

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME

"War will exist until that distant day when the conscientious objector enjoys the same reputation and prestige that the warrior does today."
President John F. Kennedy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of protection for Oswald that allowed his murder is just too hard for a logical person to accept.  But I disagree with the reasons provided to us for the assassination, which starts with the lie that JFK was not a trigger-happy rich kid looking for a thrill, like his fellow preppy Bush.
> 
> The whole key was the missiles in Turkey.  The only way the Russians could remove that existential threat was by countering that move with their own missiles in Cuba.  The illogic of the objection that Eisenhower put them there, not Kennedy, is evidence that those mesmerized by aristocratic glitter can't justify themselves except by chanting irrelevant facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Kennedy was the LEAST trigger happy President we ever had. At every turn he refused to use military force...Bay of Pigs, Berlin, the Cuban Missile Crisis. He had planned to withdraw from Vietnam once he secured re-election. He confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964. "So we had better make damned sure that I am re-elected," he told O'Donnell.
> 
> Fearing a backlash from his generals and the right&#8212;under the feisty leadership of Barry Goldwater, his likely opponent in the upcoming presidential race&#8212;Kennedy never made his Vietnam plans public.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> "War will exist until that distant day when the conscientious objector enjoys the same reputation and prestige that the warrior does today."
> President John F. Kennedy
Click to expand...


Looks like he doesnt read anything that proves him wrong.you spelled it out for him   dummies style earlier and he still hasnt grasped it. Looks like he doesnt want to learn. its well know fact now that Kennedy was going to completely withdraw from vietnam by 1965.Here is the proof in the pudding he cant get around that LBJ esculated the war that Kennedy did not want.

The Vietnam War and the Assassination of JFK - The Education Forum

Oh yeah its a well known fact kennedy was going to pull out of vietnam.

contrary to what our corrupt school system teachs in history,Eisenhower got us into vietnam and had plans for our servicemen to go to war.Kennedy got in there and he did not follow the plans Eisenhower laid out.

Its well known thanks to the ARRB "assassinations record review board" when they were authorized by President Clinton to gather documents from the kennedy administration that kennedy was for sure going to pull out of vietnam by 1965 and completely withdraw ALL military personel.It was all over the front pages  of the militarys newpaper STARS AND STRIPES that he was going to do so, so it was no secret back then amongst people in the military.

after his assassination,2 days later Lyndon Johnson signed memo number 273 which reversed kennedys policy of memo # 263  Jfk signed to withdraw from vietnam and it followed the plans  Eisenhower laid out to esculate the war.

Thats not debateable as that link I posted proves. whats most people dont know though thanks to our corrupt school system as well is that the missiles in turkey were already there when he was inaugurated ad that they were already put there in place by Eisenhower.On this one,Eisenhower gets  a free pass unlike vietnam because unlike vietnam,Eisenhower actually had a good reason for installing the missiles there in turkey.

His reason was after world war two the russians and the united states of course signed an agreement that the russians would occupy east germany and we would occupy west germany.well the russians started to violate that agreement and were taking steps to take over west berlin as well.well Ike sent them the message by installing the missiles in turkey-Hey if you mess with us and violate our agreement and try to take over west germany,we have missiles aimed at you and we'll take you out.The russians of course got the message and withdrew their plans to try and take over west berlin.Not wanting to start a war with the united states,after we put our missiles in turkey,they then put theirs in cuba just for protection against us.Jfk realising this then opened up a back channel with Kruschev like you showed earlier  to negotiate removing the missles in turkey as long as they removed their missiles from cuba

You took him to school on this earlier and have OWNED him since then. He just refuses to acknowledge he has been owned in this debate.


----------



## Liability

9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.

Again.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.



No, he is accurate on this subject.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
Click to expand...


No.  He's not.

He's a flaming idiot on this and every subject.


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.


his only real skill!


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He's not.
> 
> He's a flaming idiot on this and every subject.
Click to expand...


You would know, you are looking in a mirror.

Everything he said is true. President Kennedy confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964.

Kennedy never made it to the 1964 election, and since he left behind such a vaporous paper trail, the man who succeeded him, Lyndon Johnson, was able to portray his own deeper Vietnam intervention as a logical progression of J.F.K.'s policies. But McNamara knows the truth. The man who helped L.B.J. widen the war into a colossal tragedy knows Kennedy would have done no such thing. And McNamara acknowledges this, though it highlights his own blame. In the end, McNamara says today, Kennedy would have withdrawn, realizing "that it was South Vietnam's war and the people there had to win it... We couldn't win the war for them."

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He's not.
> 
> He's a flaming idiot on this and every subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would know, you are looking in a mirror.
> 
> Everything he said is true. President Kennedy confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964.
> 
> Kennedy never made it to the 1964 election, and since he left behind such a vaporous paper trail, the man who succeeded him, Lyndon Johnson, was able to portray his own deeper Vietnam intervention as a logical progression of J.F.K.'s policies. But McNamara knows the truth. The man who helped L.B.J. widen the war into a colossal tragedy knows Kennedy would have done no such thing. And McNamara acknowledges this, though it highlights his own blame. In the end, McNamara says today, Kennedy would have withdrawn, realizing "that it was South Vietnam's war and the people there had to win it... We couldn't win the war for them."
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
Click to expand...


Wrong again, stupid.

I was looking at your idiot friend, Rimjob.

You and he have a lot in common.

Nobody gives a shit about your history lesson, ass sucker.

I happen to believe that President Kennedy WAS pissed with the military industrial complex establishment and it is quite likely that he would have moved to alter course.

So what?

That has nothing to do with the topic of the thread.  

President Kennedy was shot from above and behind and somewhat to his right.  He was NOT shot from in front.  Not from the grassy knoll.  And absolutely not by the driver.

Oh, and by the way, the Twin Towers came down because the fucking terrorist scum hijacked some passenger jet-liners and crashed them into the towers.

No detonators.  No wiring.  No advanced thermite materials.  No major conspiracy.  Nothing at all to do with American government conspiracies. 

9/11 Rimjob, like you, is a fucking skell piece of shit idiot.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He's not.
> 
> He's a flaming idiot on this and every subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know, you are looking in a mirror.
> 
> Everything he said is true. President Kennedy confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964.
> 
> Kennedy never made it to the 1964 election, and since he left behind such a vaporous paper trail, the man who succeeded him, Lyndon Johnson, was able to portray his own deeper Vietnam intervention as a logical progression of J.F.K.'s policies. But McNamara knows the truth. The man who helped L.B.J. widen the war into a colossal tragedy knows Kennedy would have done no such thing. And McNamara acknowledges this, though it highlights his own blame. In the end, McNamara says today, Kennedy would have withdrawn, realizing "that it was South Vietnam's war and the people there had to win it... We couldn't win the war for them."
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was looking at your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> You and he have a lot in common.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about your history lesson, ass sucker.
> 
> I happen to believe that President Kennedy WAS pissed with the military industrial complex establishment and it is quite likely that he would have moved to alter course.
> 
> So what?
> 
> That has nothing to do with the topic of the thread.
> 
> President Kennedy was shot from above and behind and somewhat to his right.  He was NOT shot from in front.  Not from the grassy knoll.  And absolutely not by the driver.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Twin Towers came down because the fucking terrorist scum hijacked some passenger jet-liners and crashed them into the towers.
> 
> No detonators.  No wiring.  No advanced thermite materials.  No major conspiracy.  Nothing at all to do with American government conspiracies.
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob, like you, is a fucking skell piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...


I am not 9/11 inside job. He does not speak for me and I don't speak for him. But his post was accurate. YOU just verified that.

The rest is not relevant to his post on Vietnam.

I don't believe 9/11 was an inside job. I have never said that. But I also don't believe Oswald was the lone assassin. They are two different events. But you believe everything your beloved government tells you to believe. You really need to be able to discern.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know, you are looking in a mirror.
> 
> Everything he said is true. President Kennedy confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964.
> 
> Kennedy never made it to the 1964 election, and since he left behind such a vaporous paper trail, the man who succeeded him, Lyndon Johnson, was able to portray his own deeper Vietnam intervention as a logical progression of J.F.K.'s policies. But McNamara knows the truth. The man who helped L.B.J. widen the war into a colossal tragedy knows Kennedy would have done no such thing. And McNamara acknowledges this, though it highlights his own blame. In the end, McNamara says today, Kennedy would have withdrawn, realizing "that it was South Vietnam's war and the people there had to win it... We couldn't win the war for them."
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was looking at your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> You and he have a lot in common.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about your history lesson, ass sucker.
> 
> I happen to believe that President Kennedy WAS pissed with the military industrial complex establishment and it is quite likely that he would have moved to alter course.
> 
> So what?
> 
> That has nothing to do with the topic of the thread.
> 
> President Kennedy was shot from above and behind and somewhat to his right.  He was NOT shot from in front.  Not from the grassy knoll.  And absolutely not by the driver.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Twin Towers came down because the fucking terrorist scum hijacked some passenger jet-liners and crashed them into the towers.
> 
> No detonators.  No wiring.  No advanced thermite materials.  No major conspiracy.  Nothing at all to do with American government conspiracies.
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob, like you, is a fucking skell piece of shit idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 9/11 inside job. He does not speak for me and I don't speak for him. But his post was accurate. YOU just verified that.
> 
> The rest is not relevant to his post on Vietnam.
> 
> I don't believe 9/11 was an inside job. I have never said that. But I also don't believe Oswald was the lone assassin. They are two different events. But you believe everything your beloved government tells you to believe. You really need to be able to discern.
Click to expand...


Liar ability has REALLY lost his credibility major big time now  here because just like you said,he just proved it himself with his own post that kennedy was a danger to the establihment and thats why they had to get rid of him. I love it how liar ability still says oswald killed him and did it alone when even the HSCA in the 70's even said the warren commission was wrong and that there were two shooters involved,these trolls always conviently ignore that little fact.

its hysterical that he even brought up 9/11 since thats a topic YOU never talk about.

oh and not to talk about 9/11 or anything but since you believe the official version,you really should read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY.It shreads to pieces the official version and has overwhelming evidence in it that 9/11 was an inside job.

Nobody has even been able to debunk it. again I only bring this up since you mentioned you dont think 9/11 was an inside job to that troll. I myself try to stay away from that topic these days and avoid getting into a discussion about it.either people want to know the truth and will read that book or they dont and they wont read the book.I dont go any further than that on that discussion.if they cant see the truth from that book,we'll they did not read it like they claim they did.thats their choice to read it or not.I leave it at that.

oh and you are arguing with a child so i dont know what you hope to get out of it talking to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
Click to expand...


Liar ability as usual,proves he did not read that link and is afraid of the truth.

congrats Liar ability.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He's not.
> 
> He's a flaming idiot on this and every subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would know, you are looking in a mirror.
> 
> Everything he said is true. President Kennedy confided to trusted advisers like McNamara and White House aide O'Donnell, he intended to withdraw completely from Vietnam after he was safely re-elected in 1964.
> 
> Kennedy never made it to the 1964 election, and since he left behind such a vaporous paper trail, the man who succeeded him, Lyndon Johnson, was able to portray his own deeper Vietnam intervention as a logical progression of J.F.K.'s policies. But McNamara knows the truth. The man who helped L.B.J. widen the war into a colossal tragedy knows Kennedy would have done no such thing. And McNamara acknowledges this, though it highlights his own blame. In the end, McNamara says today, Kennedy would have withdrawn, realizing "that it was South Vietnam's war and the people there had to win it... We couldn't win the war for them."
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
Click to expand...


as usual,the troll proves he did not read anything you said since it proves his ramblings to be just that and is just here to troll.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob just sucked his own asshole.
> 
> Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar ability as usual,proves he did not read that link and is afraid of the truth.
> 
> congrats Liar ability.
Click to expand...


Hey,just a heads up. The angry stalker trolls have arrived. But you probably already have them on ignore so it may not matter much to ya. Just thought i would give you a heads up anyway. They're very angry and bitchy today. More than usual.


----------



## Obamerican

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is accurate on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar ability as usual,proves he did not read that link and is afraid of the truth.
> 
> congrats Liar ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey,just a heads up. The angry stalker trolls have arrived. But you probably already have them on ignore so it may not matter much to ya. Just thought i would give you a heads up anyway. They're very angry and bitchy today. More than usual.
Click to expand...

Wow!! You tell when posters are posting? You don't think they'll notice on their own? Even Rimjob isn't that stupid.


----------



## Wolfstrike

JFK was deemed a "nazi" by a Marxist cell in our government and killed


----------



## Liability

Zzz.

Facts remain facts. 

Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch.


You, and you alone know the truth.  Wow.  

Must make a waste of sperm like you feel almost special.  Almost like not a total loser and failure at life.

But of course you, pauliturd and 9/11 rim job are just one person with three accounts, so ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> You and he have a lot in common with idiots.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it*, you little bitch.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. And absolutely not by Oswald*, you pathetic excuse for a bitch.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...


So when do you plan on taking your evidence before a grand jury to get the perpetrators charged and Oswald's name cleared??


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> You and he have a lot in common with idiots.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it*, you little bitch.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when do you plan on taking your evidence before a grand jury to get the perpetrators charged and Oswald's name cleared??
Click to expand...


Never. The driver shooting jfk will live online and *could* reach millions.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.



Wrong again, stupid.

I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.

*You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.

*Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.

*I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.

So...

You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized. 

*President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.

Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.

No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy. 

You are a piece of shit idiot.


----------



## Crackerjack

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...

You go, Droopy Dog!




​


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...

The thieving Foreskin strikes again. What a little fucking ****. I'll bet this bitch doesn't have this attitude in the real world. He'd get his ass kicked like the little bitch we all know he is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> You and he have a lot in common with idiots.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it*, you little bitch.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when do you plan on taking your evidence before a grand jury to get the perpetrators charged and Oswald's name cleared??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never. The driver shooting jfk will live online and *could* reach millions.
Click to expand...


So you just intend to keep JAQing around, and letting the perps go free while Oswald gets all the blame.

Good to know.

And, if it's your goal to let Oswald be the patsy, you should stop spamming 23 boards (including this one), because you have absolutely no intention of bringing the true criminals to justice.

After all, you don't really want the truth if you won't bring charges against those who set LHO up for the fall.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...


when do you plan on presenting your evidence of this to a grand jury to bring charges against the perps, and gain justice for the victims??


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> * * * *
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.



Except, of course, you just lied again, you fantasy driven delusional anus-sucking scumbag twoofer rat twat.

The "films" show nothing even remotely akin to Greer shooting President Kennedy.  That simply and clearly never happened and it isn't seen on ANY film, anywhere, ever, at any time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
Click to expand...


whats hysterical about Liar abilitys post is he says facts remain facts and the FACTS prove that his ramblings that oswald was the lone assassin are just that,ramblings. the facts also prove his ramblings that the planes caused the towers to collapse to be just ramblings as well. he just debunked himself. thats the liar ability kid for ya.

Like you said,the FACTS prove that controlled demolitions were used.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats hysterical about Liar abilitys post is he says facts remain facts and the FACTS prove that his ramblings that oswald was the lone assassin are just that,ramblings. the facts also prove his ramblings that the planes caused the towers to collapse to be just ramblings as well. he just debunked himself. thats the liar ability kid for ya.
> 
> Like you said,the FACTS prove that controlled demolitions were used.
Click to expand...

what facts?
since you have no evidence to bolster that claim, it's specious speculation


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzz.
> 
> Facts remain facts.
> 
> Idiotic brainless tripe from Rimjob remains just him licking anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, stupid.
> 
> I was mocking your idiot friend, Rimjob.
> 
> *You and it have a lot in common with idiots*.
> 
> *Nobody gives a shit about you, you ass licking midget minded twerp*.
> 
> *I happen to know that President Kennedy WAS shot by Greer because the films prove it, you little bitch*.
> 
> So...
> 
> You have little to nothing to do with the topic of this thread beyond displaying anger at a very obvious truth, finally realized.
> 
> *President Kennedy was shot from the front by the driver*. He was NOT shot from the rear. Not from the grassy knoll. *And absolutely not by Oswald, you pathetic excuse for a bitch*.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, *the Twin Towers came down because of controlled demolitions after silly video fakery of fake black planes aired on TV*, you scum sucking maggot.
> 
> No planes, but advanced thermite materials...major U.S government and media conspiracy.
> 
> You are a piece of shit idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats hysterical about Liar abilitys post is he says facts remain facts and the FACTS prove that his ramblings that oswald was the lone assassin are just that,ramblings. the facts also prove his ramblings that the planes caused the towers to collapse to be just ramblings as well. he just debunked himself. thats the liar ability kid for ya.
> 
> Like you said,the FACTS prove that controlled demolitions were used.
Click to expand...

The only facts I see in your post is you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


 just like handjob to fart and lie about it!


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol:
> 
> Like you said,the FACTS prove that controlled demolitions were used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only facts I see in your post is you're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


The geometry does clearly show that it came from the driver's seat and not the rear. Kennedy was sitting rear right. Greer was front left, and aimed over his right shoulder, firing with his left hand (he passed the "gun" between frames 241-278 and the fake reflection was proven so 2.5 years ago but I digress....) If Kennedy had an entrance wound in the rear with an exit wound on the right forehead, that would make sense in a Oswald did it scenario. However, the shot came from the driver and not Kennedy's right rear.

There was always clear evidence of a gun in Greer's hand and the nickel plated revolver has been confirmed by proving that Greer's left arm extended over his shoulder in both other films. 

In the "Nix film", realtime shows that Greer braked and fired a handgun over his right shoulder which he passed 4 seconds before he shot jfk. If you are still one of the retards who supports the WC or HSCA that some other trolls are still promoting and were convinced by giving it too much thought, it's time to let it go. It wasn't Oswald. It's an easy answer and I understand how you were swayed, but it's easily debunked with clear pics and some simple facts which debunk any headshot fired from the rear. If you're really interested in finding out what happened to Kennedy, let the Oswald thing go, it's bunk. A hoax. That's it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

JFK's driver and assassin is a shape-shifting Reptilian Transformer from the Constellation Draco who killed Kennedy to cause a disruption in the Space-Time Continuum, hurtling himself forward to the year 2001 where he morphed into a plane and took out the World Trade Center Towers, the subsequent blast releasing enough energy out into the Cosmos to tilt Earth's Evil Twin - Nibiru - off it's gravitational axis, and onto a collision course with earth, wiping out most off Humanity.

The Rothschilds then take over, enslaving the remainder of Humanity and sacrificing them to the great Deity, Cthulu.

All hail the Lizard Kings!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol:
> 
> Like you said,the FACTS prove that controlled demolitions were used.
> 
> 
> 
> The only facts I see in your post is you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The geometry does clearly show that it came from the driver's seat and not the rear. Kennedy was sitting rear right. Greer was front left, and aimed over his right shoulder, firing with his left hand (he passed the "gun" between frames 241-278 and the fake reflection was proven so 2.5 years ago but I digress....) If Kennedy had an entrance wound in the rear with an exit wound on the right forehead, that would make sense in a Oswald did it scenario. However, the shot came from the driver and not Kennedy's right rear.
> 
> There was always clear evidence of a gun in Greer's hand and the nickel plated revolver has been confirmed by proving that Greer's left arm extended over his shoulder in both other films.
> 
> In the "Nix film", realtime shows that Greer braked and fired a handgun over his right shoulder which he passed 4 seconds before he shot jfk. If you are still one of the retards who supports the WC or HSCA that some other trolls are still promoting and were convinced by giving it too much thought, it's time to let it go. It wasn't Oswald. It's an easy answer and I understand how you were swayed, but it's easily debunked with clear pics and some simple facts which debunk any headshot fired from the rear. If you're really interested in finding out what happened to Kennedy, let the Oswald thing go, it's bunk. A hoax. That's it.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the trolls like rat in the hat,daws kid and candycaunt can only fling shit in defeat that oswald was the lone assassin in the fact that even the house select committee on assassination in the 70's a more serious investigation,concluded the warren commission was wrong and his death was the result of a probably conspiracy but unable to locate the other shooter.there is plenty of evidence that oswald is innocent and plenty that the CIA did it. I will only reply to the posts of PRED FAN since i aksed him to come here though,not to any of these agent trolls who post lies after lies and ignore evidence and facts.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> the trolls like rat in the hat,daws kid and candycaunt can only fling shit in defeat that oswald was the lone assassin in the fact that even the house select committee on assassination in the 70's a more serious investigation,concluded the warren commission was wrong and his death was the result of a *probably conspiracy* but unable to locate the other shooter.there is plenty of evidence that oswald is innocent and plenty that the CIA did it. I will only reply to the posts of PREZ. since i aksed him to come here though,not to any of these agent trolls who post lies after lies and ignore evidence and facts.



Gotta just hate those * probably conspiracies.* 

Aside from either posting highly intoxicated or high or without any appreciation of the rules of English or grammar, Rimjob is living proof that Twoofers are overtly and irrationally hostile to truth and reality.

That pussy motherfucker wouldn't recognize an actual fact if it bit him on the nose.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> the trolls like rat in the hat,daws kid and candycaunt can only fling shit in defeat that oswald was the lone assassin in the fact that even the house select committee on assassination in the 70's a more serious investigation,concluded the warren commission was wrong and his death was the result of a probably conspiracy but unable to locate the other shooter.there is plenty of evidence that oswald is innocent and plenty that the CIA did it. I will only reply to the posts of PREZ. since i aksed him to come here though,not to any of these agent trolls who post lies after lies and ignore evidence and facts.



On Arguewitheveryone.com you said Oliver Stone's version was true.
Now here you say the driver killed Kennedy.

Which is it this week?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXNLYZWANgA]Hitler Parody Throwbacks: Hitler Finds Out President Kennedy Has Been Shot! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ha ha the three agents trolls are getting desperate and hate that I am trying to educate someone.your handlers sure got worried about this in the fact they sent you here so quickly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oops, more spatter. We're going to need something bigger than a Wet Jet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anyway Predfan if you happen to make it over here, to keep it short and sweet,not only did the house select committe on assassinations conclude the warren commision was wrong but what proves oswalds innocence is something the government and school systems have brainwashed americans with over the years convinetly leaving out details of, is that there were a few witnesses there  that were recording the texas school book deposit during the shooting seconds before,during and after the shooting.and the enhancement closeups of his fim show the photos taken seconds before and during the shooting and there is NOBODY in that alleged 6th floor window.

Cant remember his name but when he saw the warren commission say oswald did in from that window,he knew that was a lie because of his film.That film in the closeups of those windows have been shown MANY times in conferences in dallas.cant remember his name who the witness was but its all known facts amongst serious researchers.He was there in dallas and he did film the warehouse and the sixth floor window..also the film shows a few minutes before the shooting of TWO men in the window moving boxes around.

then you have a handful of witnesses who said they ran towards the grassy knoll because they saw A gunman behind the picket fence and in Groden book when you look at the enhanced photos,you can see a gunman indeed behind the fence.these are suppressed photos that you can only find in Grodens book. some of the witnesses even hit the ground immediately after the shooting saying the yeard sounds of gunfire coming from behind them over their shoulder.

one was an EXPERINCED COMBAT OFFICER who served in world war two and knew the warren commission was lying cause he knew from his experince with firearms,that the shots were fired from behind the fence so he ducked immediately.He had taken film of the incident and he said a guy in a suit came up and threatened to blow his head off if he did not turn over the film.then we have joe smith who ran up to the knoll and encounted a man in a suit saying he with the secrte service and they had the area sealed off. but secret service records showed all secret service men were accounted for and were all in the cars and none were on foot.so obviously we had agents of the government impersonating them.

so much for the fairy tales that oswald was the lone assassin.and the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> anyway Predfan if you happen to make it over here, to keep it short and sweet,not only did the house select committe on assassinations conclude the warren commision was wrong but what proves oswalds innocence is something the government and school systems have brainwashed americans with over the years convinetly leaving out details of, is that there were a few witnesses there  that were recording the texas school book deposit during the shooting seconds before,during and after the shooting.and the enhancement closeups of his fim show the photos taken seconds before and during the shooting and there is NOBODY in that alleged 6th floor window.
> 
> *Cant remember his name* but when he saw the warren commission say oswald did in from that window,he knew that was a lie because of his film.That film in the closeups of those windows have been shown MANY times in conferences in dallas.*cant remember his name* who the witness was but its all known facts amongst serious researchers.He was there in dallas and he did film the warehouse and the sixth floor window..also the film shows a few minutes before the shooting of TWO men in the window moving boxes around.
> 
> then you have a handful of witnesses who said they ran towards the grassy knoll because they saw A gunman behind the picket fence and in Groden book when you look at the enhanced photos,you can see a gunman indeed behind the fence.these are suppressed photos that you can only find in Grodens book. some of the witnesses even hit the ground immediately after the shooting saying the yeard sounds of gunfire coming from behind them over their shoulder.
> 
> one was an EXPERINCED COMBAT OFFICER who served in world war two and knew the warren commission was lying cause he knew from his experince with firearms,that the shots were fired from behind the fence so he ducked immediately.He had taken film of the incident and he said *a guy in a suit* came up and threatened to blow his head off if he did not turn over the film.then we have joe smith who ran up to the knoll and encounted* a man in a suit* saying he with the secrte service and they had the area sealed off. but secret service records showed all secret service men were accounted for and were all in the cars and none were on foot.so obviously we had agents of the government impersonating them.
> 
> so much for the fairy tales that oswald was the lone assassin.and the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.



Why don't you just make up names for these people, just like you made up the rest of this post??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

also you have the story of these two ladys on the fourth floor who after they heard the shooting,they went down the stairs and never encountered oswald in the timeframe that oswald allegedly went down the stairs in.according to the warren commissions timeframe,he would have had to pass them going down the stairs but they never saw him and they worked with him and knew him.

they said that the warren commission ALTERED their timeframe of the time oswald went down the stairs.they did so obviously because again he would have had to pass them to run down them.In fact MANY witneses said the warren commission altered their testimonys WHICH ITSELF IS A CRIME they should have all gone to jail for dude and yet you believe in this fairy tale?

agents Moron in the hat,liar ability and candycunt can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.I know your handlers are getting worried now which is they sent you here so quickly.

so much for your fantasys and the warren commissions that oswald did it.the warren commission altered styles and adams testimony like they did countless other witnesses because if they did not,they knew oswald would have to pass them on the stairway which he did not.altering witness testimonys is a crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.

oswald had an intent to murder kennedy? err apparently you are not aware of the party that was held at his friends house George Demorenshilds whom Marina has always said that Lee praised Kennedy at? which by the way,Demorenshield had connections to the CIA and was found murdered with a ruling of a suicide when it was known that he was going to testify before the HSCA investigation.and guess who's phone number they found in his wallet? CIA director George Bush and future president.Theres all kind of proof out there that Demorensheild and Bush wer pals.

Also you did not look at post # 1032 on previous page which exonerates oswald of having anything to do with the assassination.also you need to look at those videos I posted and just reposted through that link as wel that exonerates oswald and proves government compliticy.

you are right about one thing though,Oswald was an easy fall guy.

SO MUCH FOR THE PROPAGANDA OF THE WARREN COMMISSION THAT OSWALD FIRED A RIFLE AT KENNEDY..Read the paragraphs below.These two women Sandra Styles and Victoris Adams went down the stairs from the 4th floor after the shots were fired and according to the warren commissions timeframe,Oswald would had to pass them and they never saw him pass her.they also INSISTED the warren commission altered their testimonys,something they did with MANY witnesses which itself is a crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.

And it was through Lanes book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable girl on the stairs. She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.

This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commissions timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, questioning people as though he were a policeman.

From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barrys curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, What if she was right?

Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriffs Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.

The attention didnt stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?

Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumesCommission Exhibit 496he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.

Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Loveladys testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, Vickie. Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?

Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commissionand the Commissions use of itAdams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)

discovering documents that bear out her veracity

also,those videos I referred to earlier as well as post # prove oswald was innocent but


----------



## Rat in the Hat

My "handlers" are worried about a stupid conspiracy "theory" that no one has been able to prove for over 48 years?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

again so much for the fairy tale that oswald killed kennedy.The police chief back then in the few days after the assassination went along with it and said oswald was the lone assassin but he later wrote a book about it in the 70's saying that he was under pressure by his superiours to say that so he was afraid to go against his superiors so he said that back then but he reversed himself in 1969 as you can see below in this quote of his.

We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle. No one has been able to put him in that building with a gun in his hand."

&#8212;Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry, quoted by United Press International, November 5, 1969


Oh and many of the corrupt dallas police officers were friends with Jack Ruby and even a couple of the dancers who worked for Ruby when they saw him shoot oswald on tv shey were horrified and they said-thats Jacks friend.those two dancers of rubys of course died in mysterious deaths.oh and you cant get around what Rose cheramie said either.she was dumped on the side of the road in Louisiana a few days before the assassination and she told the doctors that there were some men traveling to dallas and they were going to kill kennedy.

she was on drugs at the time so they did not take her serious but after the assassination they contacted authorities and told them about her and of course she later conviently died as well.how convient for the authorities again. oh and it wasnt just those two ladys that said ther warren commission altered their testimonys.MANY witnesses said so.many were harrassed to change their story.Oswalds landlady said she saw TWO gunmen kill tippet and oswald was not one of them.she died later on after testifying that to the warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.at 6:40pm today.


----------



## Liability

9/11 inside job said:


> ha ha the three agents trolls are getting desperate and hate that I am trying to educate someone.your handlers sure got worried about this in the fact they sent you here so quickly.



Handlers?



Rat in the Hat nailed your stupidity sufficiently on this one.

You couldn't say or do anything at this point to more definitively confirm that you are nothing but an assclown, Rimjob.


----------



## freedombecki

Rat in the Hat said:


> My "handlers" are worried about a stupid conspiracy "theory" that no one has been able to prove for over 48 years?



Yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

freedombecki said:


> Yep.



yep is right. you obviously have never read any of the posts of this troll and those other two because they have  been caught HUNDREDS of times lying and spreading disinformation like agents do.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep is right. you obviously have never read any of the posts of this troll and those other two because they have  been caught HUNDREDS of times lying and spreading disinformation like agents do.
Click to expand...

how long have you been having these delusions: "persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also : the abnormal state marked by such beliefs "
if this doesn't discribe handjob, what could!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.








HANDJOB MADE A FUNNY!


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*Greer passed the gun in Zapruder before the shot and it's seen after the shot in frame 319*. The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retreives the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> *Greer passed the gun in Zapruder before the shot and it's seen after the shot in frame 319*. The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retreives the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*.



Baaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Godboy

It was me! I was the guy on the grassy knoll, and while i was there eating a sandwhich, Oswald was shooting the president from the book depository. Im sorry this thing ended so anticlimactically, but there you have it.


----------



## Obamerican

Godboy said:


> It was me! I was the guy on the grassy knoll, and while i was there eating a sandwhich, Oswald was shooting the president from the book depository. Im sorry this thing ended so anticlimactically, but there you have it.


PROVE IT!!! What kind of sandwich was it?


----------



## daws101

Obamerican said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was me! I was the guy on the grassy knoll, and while i was there eating a sandwhich, Oswald was shooting the president from the book depository. Im sorry this thing ended so anticlimactically, but there you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> PROVE IT!!! What kind of sandwich was it?
Click to expand...


"it was a ham on rye no mayo. 
all that shooting ruined our grassy knoll picnic!" -godboy's mom's journal nov 1963-


----------



## 7forever

Mary took her pic at zframe 309 and in it, *the fake blob of white is entirely missing from Roy's head because it was added during alteration *to mirror the gun's movement over Greer's shoulder. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder. *Connally's reflection is accurately depicted in both the pic and film for authenticity*.


















*The fake reflection was NOT added to the nix or muchmore films*. THERE IS NO OTHER SIDE TO THE TOP OF THE HEAD.


----------



## 7forever

What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.

*The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.





Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.

Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.






The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.

*NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL






*If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*. 

My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


----------



## Liability

It is still obviously the plain truth that the images which age7forever repeatedly posts to "prove" that Greer shot the President actually show no such thing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mary took her pic at zframe 309 and in it, *the fake blob of white is entirely missing from Roy's head because it was added during alteration *to mirror the gun's movement over Greer's shoulder. The gun was not next to his face but near his right shoulder. *Connally's reflection is accurately depicted in both the pic and film for authenticity*.
> 
> *The fake reflection was NOT added to the nix or muchmore films*. THERE IS NO OTHER SIDE TO THE TOP OF THE HEAD.



Hey Chumly, quick question.

If Greer shot JFK from the driver's seat, how did JFK's blood and tissue get all over the windshield and dashboard, and especially all over Greer's back??


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.



Now all you have to do is prove how JFK's blood and tissue could travel opposite the direction of a shot from the driver's seat to land all over the dashboard, windshield, and the driver's back.

This I can't wait to see.


----------



## Obamerican

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you have to do is prove how JFK's blood and tissue could travel opposite the direction of a shot from the driver's seat to land all over the dashboard, windshield, and the driver's back.
> 
> This I can't wait to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.






*This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*.


WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom
> 
> [B]This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist[/B]. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. [B]Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/elbow-greer_h_GIFSoupcomG]
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/BillGreer][/quote]WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk[/B]. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. [U]Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore[/U]. [B]The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead[/B].
> 
> [B]In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce[/B]. It's fake and you have nothing but making blanket statements of fact, which are impossible. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman. [B]The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head[/B], but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. [B]Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder[/B]. [I]Defeated liars like yourself must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies[/I]. [B]The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly [/B](just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), [B]the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/frame309mary.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom
> 
> [B]This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist[/B]. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. [B]Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/elbow-greer_h_GIFSoupcomG]
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/BillGreer][/quote]WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk[/B]. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. [U]Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore[/U]. [B]The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead[/B].
> 
> [B]In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce[/B]. It's fake and you have nothing but making blanket statements of fact, which are impossible. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman. [B]The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head[/B], but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. [B]Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder[/B]. [I]Defeated liars like yourself must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies[/I]. [B]The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly [/B](just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), [B]the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/frame309mary.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defeated? How many people actually believe this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom
> 
> [B]This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist[/B]. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. [B]Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/elbow-greer_h_GIFSoupcomG]
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/BillGreer][/quote]WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk[/B]. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. [U]Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore[/U]. [B]The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead[/B].
> 
> [B]In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce[/B]. It's fake and you have nothing but making blanket statements of fact, which are impossible. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman. [B]The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head[/B], but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. [B]Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder[/B]. [I]Defeated liars like yourself must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies[/I]. [B]The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly [/B](just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), [B]the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/frame309mary.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, explain "HOW & WHEN IT WAS "ALTERED?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bfgrn

Numerous railroad workers and bystanders heard a shot(s) from the triple overpass and saw a puff of smoke by the picket fence. NONE were called to testify before the Warren Commission.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEq63vTOwcI]The railroad workers on the Triple Overpass (English Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your screen size to 200% and watch the area over Greer's right shoulder. *It pops in unison with the headshot. It's most noticeable at normal speed*.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom
> 
> [B]This new gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist[/B]. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. [B]Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/elbow-greer_h_GIFSoupcomG]
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/BillGreer][/quote]WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk[/B]. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. [U]Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore[/U]. [B]The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead[/B].
> 
> [B]In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce[/B]. It's fake and you have nothing but making blanket statements of fact, which are impossible. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman. [B]The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head[/B], but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. [B]Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder[/B]. [I]Defeated liars like yourself must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies[/I]. [B]The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly [/B](just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), [B]the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/frame309mary.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much for the alleged light thats suppose to be on Greers head.Its nowhere present in that pic like it would have been and dawgshit and candycunt can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. Nice find.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> Numerous railroad workers and bystanders heard a shot(s) from the triple overpass and saw a puff of smoke by the picket fence. NONE were called to testify before the Warren Commission.
> 
> The railroad workers on the Triple Overpass (English Version) - YouTube



also one of the witnesses standing on the triple overpass said after he heard the shots and saw a puff of smoke rise from the picket fence,he said he saw a man flee from the grassy knoll behind the fence to one of the traincars on the train in the railroad yard behind the grassy knoll.Guess he must have been running to go get some lunch he left in one of the traincars right?


----------



## candycorn

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! What a surprise!! No answer to RITH's question. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk*. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore. *The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead*.
> 
> *In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce*. It's fake and you have nothing but making blanket statements of fact, which are impossible. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman. *The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head*, but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. *Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder*. _Defeated liars like yourself must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies_. *The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly *(just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), *the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defeated? How many people actually believe this crap?
Click to expand...


Those that show up here and promote "it" are not even in the camp of being the "believers".    They are just here for attention which is why they make the outrageous claims.  Its the attention they never got from their parents and can't garner in real life they seek.  Being right is not a goal of theirs.  Making a spectacle of themselves is.  Think of Ron Paul off of Lithium and you can get a good picture of what the average conspiracy theorist looks like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## 7forever

*Right lateral x-ray shows bullet fragments behind right eye*

The Head Shot from the Front
Well guys, I knew this case was solved almost a year ago when the recoil showed itself but there is so much more like metallic fragments at exactly the site the autopsy refers to and Greer describing the wound path with the right eye as the start point going back to the rear. Notice the fragments just behind and slightly above the right eyesocket. READ THE STUFF below...it nails it.

The autopsy x-rays contain additional evidence of a frontal shot. *Wound ballistics expert Dr. Larry Sturdivan told the HSCA that if an exploding or frangible bullet had struck the skull, it "definitely" would have left a cloud of metal fragments close to the point of entrance:*
Mr. MATHEWS. Mr. Sturdivan, taking a look at JFK exhibit F-53, which is an X-ray of President Kennedy's skull, can you give us your opinion as to whether the President may have been hit with an exploding bullet?
Mr. STURDIVAN. . . . In those cases, you would definitely have seen a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound. (1 HSCA 401)
*Dr. Sturdivan was seemingly unaware of the fact that on the unenhanced autopsy x-rays, a cloud of fragments is visible in the right frontal region, which would indicate that a frangible bullet struck in that area. Apparently Dr. Sturdivan only examined the enhanced x-rays and not the original x-rays*. Historian Dr. Michael Kurtz comments on Dr. Sturdivan's testimony: 
Sturvidan also stated that Kennedy was not struck in the front of the head by an exploding bullet fired from the grassy knoll. *The reason, Sturdivan declared, was that the computer-enhanced x-rays of Kennedy's skull do not depict "a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound*." In cases where exploding bullets impact, he asserted that "you would definitely have seen" such a cloud of fragments in the x-ray. Sturdivan's remarks betrayed both his own ignorance of the medical evidence and the committee's careful manipulation of that evidence. *Sturdivan saw only the computer-enhanced x-ray of the skull, not the original, unretouched x-rays. Had he seen the originals, he would have observed a cloud of metallic fragments clustered in the right front portion of the head*. Furthermore, the close-up photograph of the margins of the large wound in the head shows numerous small fragments. The Forensic Pathology Panel itself noted the presence of "missile dust" near the wound in the front of the head. One of the expert radiologists who examined the x-rays noticed "a linear alignment of tiny metallic fragments" located in the "posterior aspect of the right frontal bone." *The chief autopsy pathologist, Dr. James J. Humes, remarked about the numerous metallic fragments like grains of sand scattered near the front head wound. The medical evidence, then, definitely proves the existence of a cloud of fragments in the right front portion of Kennedy's head*, _convincing evidence, according to Sturdivan, that an exploding bullet actually did strike the president there_.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *Right lateral x-ray shows bullet fragments behind right eye*
> 
> The Head Shot from the Front
> Well guys, I knew this case was solved almost a year ago when the recoil showed itself but there is so much more like metallic fragments at exactly the site the autopsy refers to and Greer describing the wound path with the right eye as the start point going back to the rear. Notice the fragments just behind and slightly above the right eyesocket. READ THE STUFF below...it nails it.
> 
> The autopsy x-rays contain additional evidence of a frontal shot. *Wound ballistics expert Dr. Larry Sturdivan told the HSCA that if an exploding or frangible bullet had struck the skull, it "definitely" would have left a cloud of metal fragments close to the point of entrance:*
> Mr. MATHEWS. Mr. Sturdivan, taking a look at JFK exhibit F-53, which is an X-ray of President Kennedy's skull, can you give us your opinion as to whether the President may have been hit with an exploding bullet?
> Mr. STURDIVAN. . . . In those cases, you would definitely have seen a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound. (1 HSCA 401)
> *Dr. Sturdivan was seemingly unaware of the fact that on the unenhanced autopsy x-rays, a cloud of fragments is visible in the right frontal region, which would indicate that a frangible bullet struck in that area. Apparently Dr. Sturdivan only examined the enhanced x-rays and not the original x-rays*. Historian Dr. Michael Kurtz comments on Dr. Sturdivan's testimony:
> Sturvidan also stated that Kennedy was not struck in the front of the head by an exploding bullet fired from the grassy knoll. *The reason, Sturdivan declared, was that the computer-enhanced x-rays of Kennedy's skull do not depict "a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound*." In cases where exploding bullets impact, he asserted that "you would definitely have seen" such a cloud of fragments in the x-ray. Sturdivan's remarks betrayed both his own ignorance of the medical evidence and the committee's careful manipulation of that evidence. *Sturdivan saw only the computer-enhanced x-ray of the skull, not the original, unretouched x-rays. Had he seen the originals, he would have observed a cloud of metallic fragments clustered in the right front portion of the head*. Furthermore, the close-up photograph of the margins of the large wound in the head shows numerous small fragments. The Forensic Pathology Panel itself noted the presence of "missile dust" near the wound in the front of the head. One of the expert radiologists who examined the x-rays noticed "a linear alignment of tiny metallic fragments" located in the "posterior aspect of the right frontal bone." *The chief autopsy pathologist, Dr. James J. Humes, remarked about the numerous metallic fragments like grains of sand scattered near the front head wound. The medical evidence, then, definitely proves the existence of a cloud of fragments in the right front portion of Kennedy's head*, _convincing evidence, according to Sturdivan, that an exploding bullet actually did strike the president there_.


----------



## 7forever

Between jfk and 911, a great case can be made that humanity is ignorant, but the advent of the internet has made it possible to expose that unsettling fact. Getting people to organize is what hasn't happened, but must, if there is to be any lasting progress. Agreeing on basic facts and supporting any and all researchers who have relevant information on a wide range of topics is required.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Between jfk and 911, a great case can be made that humanity is ignorant, but the advent of the internet has made it possible to expose that unsettling fact. Getting people to organize is what hasn't happened, but must, if there is to be any lasting progress. Agreeing on basic facts and supporting any and all researchers who have relevant information on a wide range of topics is required.



Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between jfk and 911, a great case can be made that humanity is ignorant, but the advent of the internet has made it possible to expose that unsettling fact. Getting people to organize is what hasn't happened, but must, if there is to be any lasting progress. Agreeing on basic facts and supporting any and all researchers who have relevant information on a wide range of topics is required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
Click to expand...

shhhhh.he's on a roll!


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
Click to expand...


Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"

Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"

One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. Shut up.


----------



## SigTurner

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
Click to expand...


Actually, that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.  

The plot thickens.


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
Click to expand...


iqof7forever would be scraping the bottom, but he's actually said much dumber shit already -- on a regular basis.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.
> 
> The plot thickens.
Click to expand...


Maybe it was J3G0


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's back is required too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
Click to expand...


thats where these paid agents are going selling their souls down the drain for money like they do to try  derail truth discussions.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats where these paid agents are going selling their souls down the drain for money like they do to try  derail truth discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more they can't help themselves, the more views the truth receives.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats where these paid agents are going selling their souls down the drain for money like they do to try  derail truth discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more they can't help themselves, the more views the truth receives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth, Chri*$$*y? The truth that a driver killed someone named "Kenendy"
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

SigTurner said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Explaining how JFK's blood got on Jim Greer's *back is required too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, *that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car*.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.
Click to expand...


He name was Bill Greer, you misinformed crackpot.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car*.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He name was Bill Greer, you misinformed crackpot.
Click to expand...

*You're a fucking thief, Chrissy.*


----------



## percysunshine

7-11 

Everyone knows that rdean was the second shooter on the grassy knoll. Heck, he admitted it to the board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two denialists die and go to Hell. As they stood before Lucifer, one of them asks, "Lu, please tell us, who killed JFK?"
> 
> Satan looks at them sternly and says, "I want you to listen carefully. Lee Harvey Oswald was a patsy, and the driver shot jfk. Got it?"
> 
> One of the denialist's turns to the other and says, "This hurts worse than I thought it would."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car*.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He name was Bill Greer, you misinformed crackpot.
Click to expand...

 so you resurrected this old dead thread just to tell disinfo agent moron in the hat that? well at least you didnt bring one back that was dead for over a year like agent moron in the hat did,still though I just got done telling moron in the hat what a troll he was for bringing back an old dead thread like that yet your doing the same thing now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SigTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *that wasn't even Jim Greer in the car*.  It was a very clever android that looked exactly like Jim Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He name was Bill Greer, you misinformed crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you resurrected this old dead thread just to tell disinfo *agent moron in the hat* that? well at least you didnt bring one back that was dead for over a year like *agent moron in the hat* did,still though I just got done telling *moron in the hat* what a troll he was for bringing back an old dead thread like that yet your doing the same thing now.
Click to expand...


*I own this freak. * 








C'mon rimjob, tell us again about your fixation on all things anal.


----------



## 7forever

percysunshine said:


> 7-11
> 
> Everyone knows that rdean was the second shooter on the grassy knoll. Heck, he admitted it to the board.



Everyone knows that Greer was the assassin because it was never not obvious.


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
*Greer passed the gun in Zapruder before the shot and it's seen after the shot in frame 319*. The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retreives the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*.


----------



## 7forever

What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.






*The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.





Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.

Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.






The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.

*NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL






*If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*. 

My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> What an opposition would have to do is impossible. *They would have to prove that Greer's fake hand popping off the wheel in zframe 304 is real. In other words they would fail because Greer's left hand/arm were crossing his right shoulder in both nix and muchmore during the critical frames right before jfk received the headshot*. The first thing that happens is, Greer is passing a large covered object from his right to left hand 4 seconds before he fired back. *This visual fact has been ignored and in some cases researchers have outright lied about his hands even leaving the wheel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The covered gun is seen perfectly in 258 with his right suited arm distinguishable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer's left hand cannot be seen returning to the wheel in Zapruder because during the alteration they panned upward to hide when Greer moved his left hand with the gun to near his shoulder, so when he turned the second time to shoot, he just pushed up, over and fired.
> 
> Greer's left arm crosses his shoulder in perfect unison with the headshot in nix, proving Zapruder was altered to hide Greer as the real assassin. The same movement happens in muchmore but there's an obstructed view running forward. *You can see the white/bleached gun going to the floor after Greer shoots and turns forward*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake hand is very obvious without even looking at nix because of Bob Harris's  brightening of this footage. *No evidence exists that his left hand ever returned to the wheel and all researchers did was ignore that he passed the gun*, therefore ignoring he shot jfk and supported a very obviously altered Zfilm because they felt it was politically incorrect to prove this shocking and pathetic fact against american government.
> 
> *NO HAND OR ARM...there is nothing but some grey thing that tried and failed to mimic a hand but there's one huge problem there. THEY DIDN'T ATTACH A FAKE ARM TO THE FAKE HAND*.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If William Greer did not kill Kennedy *none of these alterations would have taken place. *If Greer didn't shoot jfk *his left arm would not be crossing in two other films. *If Greer wasn't the assassin *he would NOT have passed anything to his left hand. *If Greer was innocent *it wouldn't look exactly like he shoots jfk with silly FAKE reflections creating that visual at the exact moment jfk's shot in the head. *In other words, it is impossible for Greer to be anything but guilty of assassinating John F. Kennedy*.
> 
> My obsession paid off in the biggest way possible for any truth seekers in this world. *Never in this country has there ever been a more epic blunder than those goons in the 60's thinking they could get away with something as silly as using the secret service to kill an American President in an open limousine. Make no mistake that this is not as much me who solved this silly cover-up but the information age*.


You're an idiot. Shut the fuck up, you thieving piece of shit.


----------



## 7forever

*Right lateral x-ray shows bullet fragments behind right eye*

The Head Shot from the Front
Metallic fragments at exactly the site the autopsy refers to and *Greer describing the wound path with the right eye as the start point going back to the rear*. Notice the fragments just behind and slightly above the right eyesocket. READ THE STUFF below...it nails it.

The autopsy x-rays contain additional evidence of a frontal shot. *Wound ballistics expert Dr. Larry Sturdivan told the HSCA that if an exploding or frangible bullet had struck the skull, it "definitely" would have left a cloud of metal fragments close to the point of entrance:*
Mr. MATHEWS. Mr. Sturdivan, taking a look at JFK exhibit F-53, which is an X-ray of President Kennedy's skull, can you give us your opinion as to whether the President may have been hit with an exploding bullet?
Mr. STURDIVAN. . . . In those cases, you would definitely have seen a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound. (1 HSCA 401)
*Dr. Sturdivan was seemingly unaware of the fact that on the unenhanced autopsy x-rays, a cloud of fragments is visible in the right frontal region, which would indicate that a frangible bullet struck in that area. Apparently Dr. Sturdivan only examined the enhanced x-rays and not the original x-rays*. Historian Dr. Michael Kurtz comments on Dr. Sturdivan's testimony: 
Sturvidan also stated that Kennedy was not struck in the front of the head by an exploding bullet fired from the grassy knoll. *The reason, Sturdivan declared, was that the computer-enhanced x-rays of Kennedy's skull do not depict "a cloud of metallic fragments very near the entrance wound*." In cases where exploding bullets impact, he asserted that "you would definitely have seen" such a cloud of fragments in the x-ray. Sturdivan's remarks betrayed both his own ignorance of the medical evidence and the committee's careful manipulation of that evidence. *Sturdivan saw only the computer-enhanced x-ray of the skull, not the original, unretouched x-rays. Had he seen the originals, he would have observed a cloud of metallic fragments clustered in the right front portion of the head*. Furthermore, the close-up photograph of the margins of the large wound in the head shows numerous small fragments. The Forensic Pathology Panel itself noted the presence of "missile dust" near the wound in the front of the head. One of the expert radiologists who examined the x-rays noticed "a linear alignment of tiny metallic fragments" located in the "posterior aspect of the right frontal bone." *The chief autopsy pathologist, Dr. James J. Humes, remarked about the numerous metallic fragments like grains of sand scattered near the front head wound. The medical evidence, then, definitely proves the existence of a cloud of fragments in the right front portion of Kennedy's head*, _convincing evidence, according to Sturdivan, that an exploding bullet actually did strike the president there_.


----------



## 7forever

*JFK'S real assassin was the closest and ironically, most honest witness*. _Over the right eye, out the right rear, by Billy Greer_.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. *It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right side, going toward the rear. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 
Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *JFK'S real assassin was the closest and ironically, most honest witness*. _Over the right eye, out the right rear, by Billy Greer_.
> 
> Mr. Specter.
> Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away?
> Mr. Greer.
> No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. *It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, over the eye*.
> 
> *Mr. Specter.
> Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
> Mr. Greer.
> I may be wrong.
> Mr. Specter.
> You don't know which eye?
> Mr. Greer.
> I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.
> Mr. Specter.
> Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy?
> 
> Mr. Greer.
> I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here.
> Mr. Specter.
> Upper right?
> *Mr. Greer.
> Upper right side.
> Mr. Specter.
> Upper right side, going toward the rear. And what was the condition of the skull at that point?
> Mr. Greer.
> The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.


."so you're saying that the worldwide  live news broadcast of 911 happened BEFORE the actual event?


----------



## 7forever

*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, look at how impossible that reflection is, as it recoils and Roy's head moves forward leaving it behind*.LOL Liar, you remain a liar and will always avoid reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are transparent*.
Click to expand...


trans·par·ent adj \tran(t)s-&#712;per-&#601;nt\
*Definition of TRANSPARENT*

*2a : free from pretense or deceit : frank *b : easily detected or seen through : *obvious* c : *readily understood *d : *characterized by visibility or accessibility of information especially concerning the driver shooting JFK*.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> So, 7forever, are you ever going to show some corroborating evidence?  You told me a long time ago that there is "a lot of easy to read corroboration", that you have never presented.  You have never answered any of the questions I have asked concerning your claims about the Z film.  You won't address any of the known evidence that excludes Greer as a shooter, except to claim "it's faked".  So, it's time to put up or shut up!



I answered every question about Greer's guilt. What have I missed? *The hand is proven fake at 304 by showing it cross in nix and muchmore. That's the case right there*. Furthermore, the disinfo kooks simply ignored that Greer passed the gun and skipped to the fake hand. They cheated and got away with it until I started pointing out what they weren't telling their readers or whomever they were fooling.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask about a gun or a gun being covered. For the sake of argument, lets say he does everything you say with the gun.
> I want to know, in your opinion, how he shot at Kennedy with Connolly positioned where he was.  He is obviously up against his wife.  Your theory is obviously that he shot between the two of them..........that is what the drawing that you post shows.
> I am asking, how is that possible to pull off, while driving and not actually aiming the weapon?
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you asked about. *The case against Greer has been made and proven beyond doubt and the opposition which does not exist cannot answer the evidence*. That is what happens in the real world. You're living in a fanstasy world because the message board format allows it. *You never have to answer the evidence, just change the subject to moot points*. If Greer didn't shoot jfk then why is the object covered? It's covered because he passed the gun he shot Kennedy with, most likely a 38 revolver.


----------



## 7forever

Rationalist1016 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't in the way *BECAUSE* Greer shot jfk"
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
Click to expand...


*You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.

*Fact: Greer has a gun*.
Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
*Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
Failure: I don't know why?LOL
*Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.LOL 
*Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
*Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* that are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't get past the evidence that proves greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *if greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with kellerman's head and not with greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?lol
> *fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.lol
> *fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to zapruder, to mirror greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with kellerman's head and not with greer's arm?
> *fact: Because during the alteration they took kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic greer's true arm movements* that are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
Click to expand...

*kenendy?????*


----------



## 7forever

*The gif that's all over the web was enhanced, but this is the original pulled from Robert Groden's video which was probably done in the eighties or nineties*. 

*I had it enhanced back in January, 2011. It very clearly shows his left arm crossing with the headshot*. A lot of well known researchers have known of Greer's guilt for decades and kept it under wraps but the information age finally caught up with this epic blunder committed by government in 1963.










jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion *1:09*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rationalist1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get past the evidence that proves Greer shot jfk and the government tried to hide it. *If Greer did not pass a gun then why they would place something over the object he passed*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you realize you have no evidence for your claim, you just make another claim: "that the film has been faked".
> Claim: Greer has a gun.
> Rebuttal: A gun cannot be seen in any film.
> Claim: It's been covered up.
> Rebuttal:  We can see Greer's hand.........empty.
> Claim:  The hand is fake.  His real hand is going up over his right shoulder with the gun.
> Rebuttal: What you say is a gun, is the reflection off the top of Kellerman's head.
> Claim:  That is fake.  That's what covers the gun.
> Rebuttal:  Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> Claim:  Greer shot Kennedy, none of this other stuff matters!! (said red faced and pounding fists)
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You won't admit you have no defense for your delusions, but change the subject and never address what you could never explain*.
> 
> *Fact: Greer has a gun*.
> Failure: It could be a gun but it's covered.
> *Fact: If it's not a gun then why would the object be covered*?
> Failure: I don't know why?LOL
> *Fact: The hand is proven fake by showing his left arm crossing in both other films*.
> Failure: What you say is a gun is the reflection he passsed from his right to left hand.LOL
> *Fact: The reflection is fake because it recoils and separates from Roy's head. His left arm crossing is the reason why three fake reflections were added to Zapruder, to mirror Greer's arm movements when he shot jfk*.
> Failure: Why then does the reflection move with Kellerman's head and not with Greer's arm?
> *Fact: Because during the alteration they took Kellerman's movements to block the gun's view and added obvious fake reflections (to the Zfilm) that look exactly like a gun, hand, and arm which mimic Greer's true arm movements* that are seen clearly in the nix and muchmore films.
Click to expand...


there you go again acting like Moron In That Hat addressing a post from a long time ago.


----------



## 7forever

*William Robert Greer was JFK's real assassin* (1909-1985)

One other point. The Zapruder film has been proven to have been altered. You can't say it proves Greer's innocence unless you look at all his movements, _which includes that both his hands were off the wheel 4 seconds before he shot jfk_. *Tools attempted to use the fake evidence and at the same time ignore real evidence that incriminated Greer*. 

"There was a conspiracy. We know because the Zapruder film was been altered because his left hand left the wheel in Zapruder and crossed his right shoulder in both other films, solving this idiotic cover up once and for all.

"Do you have any proof of the conspiracy?"

"Yes, we have evidence from the Zapruder, nix, and muchmore films. *A fake two dot hand occurs between 303-304. No fake arm attachment and Greer's left arm crossing in nix*.


----------



## Liability

The claim of alteration is unsubstantiated.

IQof.7forever is making shit up then using his fictionalized (and yet still utterly unpersuasive) premise as the key point in an "argument" that makes no sense of any kind to any rational person.

There is not one coherent reason on the face of God's green Earth to imagine (much less believe) that Greer shot President Kennedy -- or that guy Kenendy.


----------



## 7forever

*It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL


----------



## Liability

7forever said:


> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL



It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.


----------



## Peach

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.
Click to expand...


Those who did the ballistics on the rifle must have been part of the drivers' team of co conspirators, I gather?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9HY1XHqjYA]Trolzillalolol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.
Click to expand...


It "shows" everything of the sort. You are a defenseless jackass.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It "shows" everything of the sort. You are a defenseless jackass.
Click to expand...

you're right it does show that only a delusional fuck like you could steal this shit call it his own.
and claim that a few seconds of an incredibly blurred film solve the JFK assignation...


----------



## Obamerican

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It "shows" everything of the sort. You are a defenseless jackass.
Click to expand...

Still sucking shit covered cock I see?


----------



## 7forever

Obamerican said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" nothing even remotely of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "shows" everything of the sort. You are a defenseless jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sucking shit covered cock I see?
Click to expand...


You always suck cock and eat shit. That'll never change.


----------



## 7forever

*The film being altered to make it look like his left arm didn't cross is the evidence that Greer shot jfk*. The alteration would NOT have been committed for any other reason. Connnally's reflection is depicted the same in the polaroid and Zapruder but Roy's head is without the fake blob in the polaroid, nix, and muchmore. *The muchmore cap is the moment of entrance to jfk's right forehead*.

*In addition, it recoils and does all kinds of impossible things only a cartoon could produce*. Unless the sun disappears when filmed from the other side of a reflection, but depicts the same reflection on Connally but not Kellerman, the reflection's a fake. *The Moorman pic was taken at Zapruder frame 309 and shows no fake reflection on Roy's head*, but frame 312-313 of Z shows the fake reflection causing the headshot. *Connally's reflection is the same in the pic and Zapruder*. _Defeated liars must ignore Connally's consistent reflection and impose fictional fantasies_. *The nix film depicts no fake reflection, and Roy's head snaps back swiftly *(just like you'd expect of someone trying to hide that the driver was shooting the President), *the complete opposite of the perfectly altered movement seen in Zapruder*.


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> The claim of alteration is unsubstantiated.
> 
> IQof.7forever is making shit up then using his fictionalized (and yet still utterly unpersuasive) premise as the key point in an "argument" that makes no sense of any kind to any rational person.
> 
> There is not one coherent reason on the face of God's green Earth to imagine (much less believe) that Greer shot President Kennedy -- or that guy Kenendy.



The claim of alteration is substantiated.

There is not one coherent reason on the face of God's green Earth to imagine (much less believe) that Oswald shot President Kennedy because the driver did.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The claim of alteration is unsubstantiated.
> 
> IQof.7forever is making shit up then using his fictionalized (and yet still utterly unpersuasive) premise as the key point in an "argument" that makes no sense of any kind to any rational person.
> 
> There is not one coherent reason on the face of God's green Earth to imagine (much less believe) that Greer shot President Kennedy -- or that guy Kenendy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The claim of alteration is substantiated.
> 
> There is not one coherent reason on the face of God's green Earth to imagine (much less believe) that Oswald shot President Kennedy because the driver did.
Click to expand...


We really don't care who shot Kennedy. 

We just want to know why the driver shot _*Kenendy*_.

And who was _*Kenendy*_ anyway???


----------



## 7forever

JFK Wound Witnesses - (ag6)
Note, this is not testimony by people who had a quick look, or were doing something else at the time and happened to see JFK. These are people who were focused specifically on the where the wound was. *Their findings are backed by Zapruder which places the hole on the right rear. Not just opinions from washed-up drones*.

) KEMP CLARK, MD: Professor and Director of Neurological Surgery at Parkland, in an undated note apparently written contemporaneously at Parkland described *the President's skull wound as, "...in the occipital region of the skull... Through the head wound, blood and brain were extruding... There was a large wound in the right occipitoparietal region, from which profuse bleeding was occurring*... There was considerable loss of scalp and bone tissue. Both cerebral and cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound." (WC--CE#392) 

In a hand written note dated 11-22-63, Dr. Clark wrote, "a large 3 x 3 cm remnant of cerebral tissue present....there was a smaller amount of cerebellar tissue present also....*There was a large wound beginning in the right occiput extending into the parietal region....Much of the skull appeared gone at the brief examination...." *(Exhibit #392: WC V17:9-10) 

At a press conference 2&1/2 hours after the shooting Clark said, "The head wound could have been either the exit wound from the neck or it could have been a tangential wound, as it was simply a large, gaping loss of tissue." ("At the White House with Wayne Hawks" news conference, 11/22/63, 3:16 PM, CST, Dallas, Texas) This virtually contemporaneous description is not entirely unequivocal. However, if JFK's skull defect were not rearward, it is impossible to imagine Clark would have conjectured that the skull defect was the possible exit site of the neck wound, for Malcolm Perry, MD, who participated with him in the press conference, and had performed a tracheotomy on JFK, had just claimed three times the neck wound was a wound of entrance. 

In a typed summary submitted to Rear Admiral Burkley on 11-23-63, Clark described the head wound as, "a large wound in the right occipito-parietal region... Both cerebral and cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound. (Warren Report, p.518, Warren Commission Exhibit #392, Lifton, D. Best Evidence, p. 322) 

Under oath and to the Warren Commission's Arlen Specter, Clark described his findings upon arrival to the emergency room, "I then examined the wound in the back of the President's head. *This was a large, gaping wound in the right posterior part, with cerebral and cerebellar tissue being damaged and exposed*." (WC--V6:20) Specter, either inattentive to Dr. Clark's skull wound description or wishing to move the wound more anterior than the eyewitness, neurosurgery professor placed it, later asked Clark, "Now, you described the massive wound at the top of the of the President's head, with brain protruding..." (WC:6:25) Dr. Clark later located the skull wound to Mr. Specter again, "...in the right occipital region of the President's skull, from which considerable blood loss had occurred which stained the back of his head, neck and upper shoulders." (WC--V6:29) 

In answer to a question from Specter about the survivability of Kennedy's head wounding, Clark said: "...the loss of cerebellar (sic) tissue wound probably have been of minimal consequence in the performance of his duties. *The loss of the right occipital and probably part of the right parietal lobes wound have been of specific importance*..." (WC6:26) That Clark, a neurosurgeon, specified that the occipital lobe of the brain was missing cannot suggest anything but a very posterior defect. 

2) ROBERT McCLELLAND, MD: In testimony at Parkland taken before Arlen Specter on 3-21-64, McClelland described the head wound as, "...*I could very closely examine the head wound*, *and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted. It had been shattered...so that the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral half*, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself and see that probably a third or so, at least, of the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out...." (WC--V6:33) Later he said, "...unfortunately the loss of blood and the loss of cerebral and cerebellar tissues were so great that the efforts (to save Kennedy's life) were of no avail." (Emphasis added throughout) (WC--V6:34) *McClelland made clear that he thought the rear wound in the skull was an exit wound (WC-V6:35,37). McClelland ascribed the cause of death to, "...massive head injuries with loss of large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues and massive blood loss*." (WC--V6:34) 

McClelland's unwillingness to change his recollection has recently attracted detractors in the aftermath of Charles Crenshaw's book, "Conspiracy of Silence". McClelland told Posner, "I saw a piece of cerebellum fall out on the stretcher." (Posner, G. "CC.", p. 311, paper). To dismiss McClelland, Posner quotes Malcolm Perry, "I am astonished that Bob (McClelland) would say that... It shows such poor judgment, and usually he has such good judgment." (Posner G. "Case Closed". p. 311, paperback edition.) Perry's own inconsistent and unreliable memory lessens the merit of his opinions of others, as we will see.

No credible evidence of a forward exit has ever surfaced. It is complete fiction.


----------



## 7forever

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and the follow-up car come to complete stops.






http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol]; 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*That was a great post and all, and I'm gonna let ya finish, but first you have to tell us who Kenendy was.*


----------



## 7forever

Advance to 2:15 and hear the real deal from Joe O'Donnell. *He saw pictures of the entrance over the right eye and the well documented exit wound on right rear which was fired by Greer, the driver*. 










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPXzX1DtJE]JFK Autopsy Photo Forgery - YouTube[/ame]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_O'Donnell_(photojournalist)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Never mind all that...

Who was Kenendy, and why did the driver shoot him??????????????????????????*


----------



## 7forever

-Mary Moorman took her polaroid at Zapruder frame 309, and in it the white blob was not added.
-The Muchmore Film is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either.
-And finally, the all-important Nix Film provides a double whammy. Not only is it missing the white blob, but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. His head moves perfectly with the fakery in Zapruder, but they didn't even bother with these other recordings.
*-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN*.


----------



## 7forever

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire, he said*." I am very sure the Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire, he said*." I am very sure the Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ.


 who left the door unlocked...and let the psyco in.


----------



## 7forever

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## 7forever

It was Emory Roberts who called off the agents. The agent on the passenger's side threw his hands up three times in disbelief.


----------



## 7forever

Here is Killtown's case that was reproduced from his website and his contributing correspondent "wildwood". So, here you go:

No witnesses made any reference to shots from inside the presidential limousine...(?)

*1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*): 
Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
*Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.

*2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*, 6WCH225.

*3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2 

*4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508. 

*5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.

*6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467



"Handgun used"

"1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxterdeclined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."

2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*, 

3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.

4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission Note, written 22 Nov 1963 at 4.45 pm, reproduced in WCR, p.527 & 17WCH11-12: cited in Liftons Best Evidence, p.55; and Meaghers Accessories After the Fact, pp.159-160> 

*5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"

6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486; Jim Marrs Crossfire, p.28>

7. S.M. Holland: It would be like youre firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun. 

8. Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole, New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas  The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol and that the bullet entered the right temple. Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.

9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:2215.

10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedys head p.249: clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.

11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63: 

I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds. I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a  flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. 

A damn good case if we must throw out the films, I would say:


----------



## 7forever

Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)

(Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn. 
Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that? 
Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots. 
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes. 
*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away. 
Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there? 
Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot. 
*Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear? 
Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure. 
Mr. BALL - You think you heard four? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


----------



## Trajan

*The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll*


jose and paco, the gardeners dopey...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr. Charles Wilbur: &#8220;Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range,&#8221; 

I just got done reading the book HIGH TREASON and I noticed in that book that the surgeons made that comment as well.That more than anything is the smoking gun right there that Greer fired the shot.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range,
> 
> I just got done reading the book HIGH TREASON and I noticed in that book that the surgeons made that comment as well.That more than anything is the smoking gun right there that Greer fired the shot.



Go back to the previous page and note that numerous witnesses reported that. I didn't know about many of those.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. *STILL OSWALD*.
2. And always will be.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> porsteamboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't have a gaping hole without something being ejected*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off just like forty witnesses saw with their own eyes, including Clint Hill, Jackie, and Jfk's killer, Bill Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE WHOLE REAR POPS OFF AFTER IMPACT*.
Click to expand...


*I, apparently identified around two years ago that Zapruder clearly depicted jfk's rear skull breaking open and detaching*. This simple fact debunks the conspiracy nonsense that jfk was shot in the head from the rear and then the front. Of course, no normal person would ever believe it because there's only one violent impact seen in Zapruder and Nix. *The bullet struck the President's right forehead and exited the opposite side, right rear, the exact location that Kinney described so beautifully*. 

*The first gif file is a recent find that shows his hair and skull extending way beyond the back of the head*. The others I made long ago that provide the video evidence that had to be there unless the editors were able to wipe it clean from Zapruder. They weren't successful even remotely around the exact frames that needed the most editing. Kinney's perfect eyewitness account corroborates exactly what *Zapruder has always shown, jfk's right rear skull was blown off*, which means that hundreds of researchers either ignored these video facts or didn't look close enough. *Emory Roberts was the SS agent in charge and rode in the follow-up car* along with Kinney, Hill, and several others. *He told the agents not to move after the first shots were fired, in other words, "stay still until the fatal shot is fired"*. The SS agents were the only guilty parties involved that day where conclusive evidence exists of their involvement.   

SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. | Defending and Vindicating Lee Harvey Oswald -- Patsy, Hero and Patriot | causes.com

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK* 

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*. 
Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source 
of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the 
author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent 
admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that 
he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed 
about it." ...Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President 
Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect; Harry S. 
Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents 
would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he 
trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William 
Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League 
charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37 
(1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William 
Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history 
that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of 
what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had 
nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and 
that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered 
anyone around". ...

In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He 
had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his 
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## 7forever

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Debra Conway
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
332 N.E.5th Street
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
Phone: 817-488-0978

Warren Commission Suppressed Jackie's 
Testimony On JFK's Head Wound

Court Reporter's Tape Shows 
Additional Description Withheld

*Jackie Kennedy obliterates the official lies and confirms the real truth. The driver fired the shot that created a small entrance hole over the right eye which blew out the right occipital/parietal area*.  JFK Lancer Independent News Exchange


*Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001 -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony before the Warren Commission had additional descriptions which were withheld*.

Mrs. Kennedy testified in a short private session held at her home in Washington, D.C., with Chief Justice Earl Warren, Commission General Council J. Lee Rankin, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, and a court reporter in attendance. Testimony of witnesses before the Warren Commission was made public in the fall of 1964. Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony was also released containing her description of her husbands wounds which read :

"And just as I turned and looked at him, I could see a piece of his skull and I remember it was flesh colored. I remember thinking he just looked as if he had a slight headache. And I just remember seeing that. No blood or anything."

But a second section in which she described the wounds she saw carried only the notation: (Reference to Wounds Deleted).
Although very few Americans actually read those transcripts, historians and researchers who did read them were outraged, and waged a legal battle to have the omitted testimony released. In the early 1970s, a court decision required the United States Government to disclose to the public the contents of the still classified section of Mrs. Kennedy's 1964 Warren Commission testimony. Her previously withheld statement read: 

*" I was trying to hold his hair on*. 

*From the front there was nothing --- I suppose there must have been*.

*But from the back you could see, you know, you were trying to hold his hair on, and his skull on*."

Releasing this previously withheld section gave researchers what was assumed to be Mrs. Kennedy's complete description of the President's head wounds. Researchers took for granted that the hand-typed transcript page released by the National Archives from the official records of the Warren Commission ended the matter.

However, new analysis reveals that the original court tape actually reads:

"...* I could see a piece of his skull sort of wedge-shaped, like that, and I remember that it was flesh colored with little ridges at the top*."

Filmmaker Mark Sobel found the discrepancy while doing research for a forthcoming documentary on JFK. Sobel explained, "I was quite surprised to find that Mrs. Kennedy was not asked for more detail --- she had an opportunity to view the wounds longer and closer than any other person as they originally existed. Given the seemingly contradictory testimony by the doctors who treated the President at Parkland Hospital in Dallas just after the shooting and the Doctors who performed the autopsy at Bethesda many hours later, Mrs. Kennedy's testimony would appear critical."
Sobel filed under the Freedom of Information Act to have the court reporter's original tape of Mrs. Kennedy's testimony unsealed, citing that the content had already been fully declassified by the courts and that it was in the best interest of the public for the accuracy of the existing transcript to be verified. Sobel explained, "As I compared the 1964 transcript to the original court reporter's paper tape, I reached a sentence officially transcribed by the Warren Commission as: "I could see a piece of his skull, and I remember that it was flesh colored"words on the original paper taped no longer matched up."
Court Reporter Kathy Bradford of Bradford Court Reporting of Dallas, Texas, agreed. Bradford reviewed the transcript from the archives and certified Mrs. Kennedy's complete statement was not found in the Warren Commission's version..

*This extra description was almost certainly witheld from the Commissioners and Legal Staff as well, since these descriptions are missing in the typed transcript that is contained in the actual Warren Commission Records *--- before it was finally released publicly in its entirety.

Apprised of these new details, David Mantik, M.D., Ph.D. stated, "Given the lack of follow-up in Mrs. Kennedy's description to exactly what she saw, these details could have been valuable to the House Select Committee on Assassinations that reviewed the medical evidence." Mantik is one of the few doctors allowed to view President Kennedy's original autopsy materials in the National Archives.
Secret Service Agent Clint Hill, seen in films and photos in Dealey Plaza climbing onto the rear of the limousine, stated in his Warren Commission testimony, 
"Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car."
Debra Conway of JFK Lancer, says that the court reporter's tape is now on their web site. Conway stated, "Mrs. Kennedy also describes this piece of skull to historian Theodore White in her famous 'Camelot' interview where she told him, 'I could see a piece of his skull coming off; it was flesh colored not white--' This is very similar to what she said to the Warren Commission."
Conway went on to explain, "There were pieces of skull found in the street and in the limousine. The piece of skull described by Mrs. Kennedy could have been one of those later found in the street, the limousine, or an avulsed piece still attached to his head."
Researcher Barb Junkkarinen, who specializes in the medical evidence of the Kennedy assassination and is the Director of the JFK Alliance for Open Archives organization, told JFK Lancer, "The real 'find' here is that two specific descriptions of the head wound by Mrs. Kennedy (that the skull piece was wedge shaped, and that it had little ridges at the top) are not included in what is supposed to be the full and complete transcript of her testimony."
In his memoirs, Senator Arlen Specter, a Junior Council for the Warren Commission in 1964, suggests that the minimal testimony taken from Mrs. Kennedy was due to Earl Warren wishing to be protective of her, and that the handling of her testimony created some distress among other Commissioners and Legal Staff. However, in formerly Top Secret transcripts of the meetings of the seven Commissioners, Commissioner John J. McCloy repeatedly emphasized the importance of obtaining such testimony as quickly as possible "*She's the best witness," he said "as to how those bullets struck her husband*."

Junkkarinen adds, "Why they would withhold an accurate description is open to debate, but the fact that they put out an altered transcript is telling. How many other transcripts may have fallen victim to the same shenanigans? *This is a find that proves alteration of original evidence, and that is important*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Advance to 2:15 and hear Joe talk about what he saw. *Robert Knudsen (WH photographer) took the photos Joe described*.  [ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPXzX1DtJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPXzX1DtJE[/ame]

Several Kennedy Autopsy Photographs Were Faked While Many Others Were Hidden.
By Allan Jacobs   JFKMURDER.COM - Missing and Faked Autopsy Photos.

New testimony about the autopsy of John F. Kennedy shows that at least one or more additional sets of autopsy pictures were taken of President Kennedy's wounds but no information about the existence of the pictures was ever made public. 

*The existence of additional photographs which were taken by White House photographer Robert L. Knudsen during the autopsy of the president at the National Naval Medical Center in Bethesda, Maryland*, raises new questions about the honesty and accuracy of the autopsy and how it was controlled by high ranking military officers and politicians. Also in focus is how the autopsy was conducted, which has been a subject of scorn by assassination critics for more than thirty-five years. But the new evidence gives no indication as to the location of any of the additional photographs. They are missing from the National Archives along with the president's brain, skull fragments and pieces and microscope slides of tissues from the margins of the wounds. 

"One of the many tragedies of the assassination of President Kennedy has been the incompleteness of the autopsy record and the suspicion caused by the shroud of secrecy that has surrounded the records that do exist," said the Assassination Records Review Board, which released the testimony and the information about the suppressed photographic materials. 

The Review Board, which was created by Congress to collect all pertinent records concerning President Kennedy's murder, said the doctors who conducted the autopsy may have had the best of intentions--protecting the privacy of the Kennedy family. But "the legacy of such secrecy ultimately has caused distrust and suspicion," the board said. 

"I don't believe that the answer is quite so innocent." declares Kennedy assassination researcher and Warren Commission critic Robert J. Groden, "This whole thing stinks of the same old cover-up we've seen for three and a half decades. *Robert Knudsen's photographs were hidden because they proved that the single bullet theory was a lie*. *The exit wound was in the rear of the head, showing that a fatal bullet struck from the front*. *Probes photographed in the body showed that the angles were wrong for several of the shots to have come from the Texas School Book Depository building*." 

One set of autopsy photographs, now at the National Archives, has been known to exist for years, and most of the pictures have been published by Robert Groden, but the new testimony documents the existence of at least one other complete set. 

In 1977, Mr. Groden had examined the "known" autopsy photographs in the National Archives while he was Staff Photographic Consultant for the House Select Committee on Assassinations. He noticed that several photographs were missing from the known inventory and he also discovered and reported to the HSCA that about a half dozen others, that were not in the original inventory, were now present in the Archives' collection. In his report to the HSCA, *Mr. Groden reported that he had noticed that some of the photographs, notably those showing the rear of the president's head, had been retouched photographically. The insert lines and contrast changes were quite evident*. 

No other members of the HSCA photo panel were aware of the testimony of the Dallas doctors about the massive exit wound in President Kennedy's head. "They didn't know what to look for." stated Mr. Groden. 

In 1997, the review board found and interviewed *Saundra K. Spencer*, who worked at the Naval Photographic Center in 1963. She was shown the autopsy photographs in the National Archives and *found that they were not the photographs that she had processed*. 

The pictures that she developed and printed had, "no blood or opening cavities." she stated. 

The film was brought in by an agent she believed was with the FBI. "When he gave us the material to process, he said that they had been shot at Bethesda and they were autopsy pictures." 

She was told, she said: "Process them and try not to observe too much, don't peruse." 

Robert Knudsen's widow, Gloria, revealed to the review board that her husband told her that photographing the dead president was "the hardest thing he had ever had to do in his life." 

Mr. Knudsen testified before the House Select Committee on Assassinations, which in the late 1970s reopened the official investigation into the killings of both President Kennedy and Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., and Mrs. Knudsen said he later told her that four or five of the pictures the committee showed him did not represent what he saw or photographed that night and that at least one of them had been altered. 

*"His son Bob said that his father told him that 'hair had been drawn in' on the photos to conceal a missing portion of the top-back of President Kennedy's head*," according to a review board memo about a meeting with Mr. Knudsen's family. 

Mr. Knudsen's observations were identical to those of another autopsy photographer, Floyd Riebe as well as Robert Groden who also reported the alteration of exactly the same photographs, in exactly the same location. 

The House Assassinations Committee suppressed both Mr. Knudsen's testimony and Mr. Groden's report of the alteration. 

"It is quite important that there were other cameras." said Mr. Groden, *"There were four autopsy photographers (and cameras) in all*." John Stringer, William Bruce Pitzer, Robert L. Knudsen and Floyd Riebe. *Mr. Pitzer was murdered soon after President Kennedy's autopsy to silence him*. The existence of the other two or three additional sets of autopsy photographs have been concealed from the public and investigative agencies for thirty-five years. 

Additionally, testimony was received by the review board that *Mr. Pitzer was, at the time of his death, in possession of a 16 millimeter film of the autopsy which he had taken during the autopsy examination and been working on at the time he was murdered. The film disappeared and has never again surfaced*. No one from any of the five governmental investigations has seen any of these other three sets. The only set they've seen contain the doctored photographs which show a photographically rebuilt rear of the head to disguise the large exit wound which was in the back of President Kennedy's head. The proof of at least one more gunman and, of course, a conspiracy."


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Don't worry that acid trip you are on will eventually wear off,...! 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## daws101

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Don't worry that acid trip you are on will eventually wear off,...!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


the massive brain trauma will not!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I see trolls  dawgshit,Moron In The hat,and chesswars now have all come on to shit all the florr in your thread seven.

I love the logic of dawgshit,a long time ago he said on this thread that he strongly considered that there was a conspiracy to kill kennedy till he saw the special beyond conspiracy.that cracks me up to no end because beyond conspiracy is so biased its laughable.It doesnt even touch on many key facts such as several of the witneses testimony was altered by the warren commission,itself an illegal act,or the many unnaccountable bullets found that day like an entrance shot to the windshield that some forensic officers said was,or the bullet photographed in the doorframe,or the one on the curb that was replaced two days later,or the one on the street marked and the one on the grass and the one in the sign seen in the zapruder film or the one where a police officer is picking it up off the grass and putting it in his pocket of the one in the street sign seen in the zapruder film that two officers saw and was removed two days later.It doesnt cover ANY of that stuff and THATS his source.classic.


----------



## 7forever

Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver):  

Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) *with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination,* during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."  

Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*."  

Horne continues, *"The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someone&#8217;s hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."  *"

One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.

This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.  

Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."

Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Bfgrn

Give it up 7forever. The driver did not shoot the President. How do you explain six credible witnesses seeing a bullet hole in the windshield, a Ford Motor Company senior manager saying: "The hole was about 4 or 6 inches to the right of the rear view mirror [as viewed from the front]. The impact had come from the front of the windshield. (If you have spent 40 years in the glass [illegible] you know which way the impact [sic] was from." How do you explain a bullet hole in the President's back and a bullet that entered Governor Connolly's back, exited his chest, shattered his wrist and lodged in his thigh?


----------



## 7forever

Bfgrn said:


> Give it up 7forever. The driver did not shoot the President. How do you explain six credible witnesses seeing a bullet hole in the windshield, a Ford Motor Company senior manager saying: "The hole was about 4 or 6 inches to the right of the rear view mirror [as viewed from the front]. The impact had come from the front of the windshield. (If you have spent 40 years in the glass [illegible] you know which way the impact [sic] was from." How do you explain a bullet hole in the President's back and a bullet that entered Governor Connolly's back, exited his chest, shattered his wrist and lodged in his thigh?



Start a thread on the windshield and I will add to it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver):
> 
> Douglas P. Horne, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly detailed and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died) *with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination,* during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and in a moment of complete honesty, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'."
> 
> Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, Clint Hill was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious.  Hill's descriptions of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*."
> 
> Horne continues, *"The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment."  "The videotaped interview of the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine during the assassination, and is consistent with Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins)."  *"
> 
> One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital).  Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us.  And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room.  It was sheer bedlam.
> 
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward.  Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward.  He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down.  He was surrounded by known traitors:  William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him.  He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.
> 
> Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley.  The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace.  (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about.  The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca.  I strongly recommend it.


----------



## 7forever

Hi,

*My name is William Greer, the clown who shot JFK from the driver's seat*. I died 38 years ago last month. The conscious burden of killing the President caused enormous stress that led to a stomach ulcer which eventually killed me twenty years later. I drove around lots of rich people but will always be remembered for assassinating no. 35.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Hi,
> 
> *My name is William Greer, the clown who shot JFK from the driver's seat*. I died 38 years ago last month. The conscious burden of killing the President caused enormous stress that led to a stomach ulcer which eventually killed me twenty years later. I drove around lots of rich people but will always be remembered for assassinating no. 35.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Haven't you conspiracy nuts come up with something new to rant about? Let me suggest that you move on to the 9/11 government conspiracy and Bin Laden's faked death...or even Obama's birth place and his secret Muslin faith.


----------



## daws101

Vandalshandle said:


> Haven't you conspiracy nuts come up with something new to rant about? Let me suggest that you move on to the 9/11 government conspiracy and Bin Laden's faked death...or even Obama's birth place and his secret Muslin faith.


or what's really in chicken nuggets!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Hi,
> 
> *My name is William Greer, the clown who shot JFK from the driver's seat*. I died 38 years ago last month. The conscious burden of killing the President caused enormous stress that led to a stomach ulcer which eventually killed me twenty years later. I drove around lots of rich people but will always be remembered for assassinating no. 35.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vandalshandle said:


> Haven't you conspiracy nuts come up with something new to rant about? Let me suggest that you move on to the 9/11 government conspiracy and Bin Laden's faked death...or even Obama's birth place and his secret Muslin faith.



great rebutall to the facts below.

Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range, 

thanks for proving your a brainwashed sheople in denial about Bin ladens death being faked when it was exposed on a thread here that indeed it was,that he died a couple months later after 9/11  and ignoring EXPERTS who say Obamas certificate is FORGED as well as the experts on the fatal head shot as well. great debating skills.

who did you learn them from moron in the hat and dawgshit?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you conspiracy nuts come up with something new to rant about? Let me suggest that you move on to the 9/11 government conspiracy and Bin Laden's faked death...or even Obama's birth place and his secret Muslin faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great rebutall to the facts below.
> 
> Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range,
> 
> thanks for proving your a brainwashed sheople in denial about Bin ladens death being faked when it was exposed on a thread here that indeed it was,that he died a couple months later after 9/11  and ignoring EXPERTS who say Obamas certificate is FORGED as well as the experts on the fatal head shot as well. great debating skills.
> 
> who did you learn them from moron in the hat and dawgshit?
Click to expand...

as always hand job can't even keep his conspiracies straight....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


hand job's debate skills at their finest....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two more farts form the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts form the agent trolls.


----------



## 7forever

I am not an arrogant or know it all person. I became obsessed with Zapruder in 7-09 and my work kept uprooting more evidence that Greer shot Kennedy. *The cover-up is that Hollywood and hundreds of authors covered the truth by promoting the grassy knoll to the american public* when the obvious assassin was right there in jfk's limo. *They simply ignored the truth and promoted the government created theory which was an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> I am not an arrogant or know it all person. I became obsessed with Zapruder in 7-09 and my work kept uprooting more evidence that Greer shot Kennedy. *The cover-up is that Hollywood and hundreds of authors covered the truth by promoting the grassy knoll to the american public* when the obvious assassin was right there in jfk's limo. *They simply ignored the truth and promoted the government created theory which was an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission*.


----------



## 7forever

*I have dominated this thread with the most obvious now told truth of government wrong doing in American history*. 3 years of posting bona fide facts and still no challenge from a single soul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Oh boy, Rat in the Ass and his photo rips from Google images. Soo lame. Probably time for a "Tinfoil Hat" insult. I can feel it coming. Wait for it...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> I am not an arrogant or know it all person. I became obsessed with Zapruder in 7-09 and my work kept uprooting more evidence that Greer shot Kennedy. *The cover-up is that Hollywood and hundreds of authors covered the truth by promoting the grassy knoll to the american public* when the obvious assassin was right there in jfk's limo. *They simply ignored the truth and promoted the government created theory which was an alternative to the absurd conclusions of the Warren Commission*.


that's almost the biggest lie you ever told..


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *I have dominated this thread with the most obvious now told truth of government wrong doing in American history*. 3 years of posting bona fide facts and still no challenge from a single soul.


----------



## Bfgrn

It is a shame this thread has been hijacked by 7forever and his absurd 'the driver did it', and his ad-nauseam spamming.  

As someone who has done a lot of reading and research on the subject, including calling a few book authors on the phone, there is no doubt in my mind the Warren Commission was a sham.


----------



## 7forever

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.






Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)  Posner vs Harris

(Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)   

Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn. 
Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that? 
Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots. 
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes. 
*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away. 
Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there? 
Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot. 
*Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear? 
Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure. 
Mr. BALL - You think you heard four? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)  Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)
> 
> Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn.
> Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that?
> Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots.
> Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from?
> Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was.
> Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing?
> Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement.
> Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes.
> *Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction?
> Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car.
> Mr. BALL - From the President's car.
> Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away.
> Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there?
> Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot.
> *Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear?
> Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure.
> Mr. BALL - You think you heard four?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


fifty year old speculation is still speculation 
lonely and nuts, must suck to be you.


----------



## 7forever

*The fake reflection does recoil and separate from Roy's head because it's fake *and basically replaced the real gun that Greer fired at the President. This was the first landmark proof I discovered almost three years ago. *What you're seeing here is a cartoon of the gun, his left hand and arm*. It was apparently necessary to add these movements in order to eventually release the film for public consumption.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The fake reflection does recoil and separate from Roy's head because it's fake *and basically replaced the real gun that Greer fired at the President. This was the first landmark proof I discovered almost three years ago. *What you're seeing here is a cartoon of the gun, his left hand and arm*. It was apparently necessary to add these movements in order to eventually release the film for public consumption.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> *fifty year old speculation is still speculation *
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

William Greer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Bill Greer was a ss agent for almost 18 years when he assassinated JFK*. He died in 1985.

Greer was born on a farm in Stewartstown, County Tyrone, Ireland, and emigrated to the United States in 1929.[1] After working for over a decade as a chauffeur and servant to several wealthy families in the Boston and New York areas, including the Lodge family and several years with Franklin Q. Brown of Dobbs Ferry, NY (the 1940 census has him as a live-in servant of Franklin Brown of Dobbs Ferry and in Greer's Warren Commission testimony he said that he worked for a "private family" in Dobbs Ferry for "13 years" before enlisting into the Navy in 1942), *Greer* enlisted in the U.S. Navy in World War II, was assigned to the presidential yacht in May, 1944, was discharged on September 18, 1945 and then *joined the United States Secret Service on October 1, 1945*.

Greer took a role close to Kennedy, and can be seen in several pictures with the Kennedy family. He chauffeured the president on many occasions, including the day of the assassination. Like all agents involved, he has been the target of much speculation and criticism for his actions on that day. He testified before the Warren Commission regarding the incident.

*Greer retired on disability from the Secret Service in 1966 due to a stomach ulcer that grew worse following the Kennedy assassination*.[2][3] In 1973 he relocated to Waynesville, North Carolina, where he eventually died of cancer. Greer's son Richard told author Vince Palamara in 1991 that his father "had absolutely no survivor's guilt."[


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> William Greer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Bill Greer was a ss agent for almost 18 years when he assassinated JFK*. He died in 1985.
> 
> Greer was born on a farm in Stewartstown, County Tyrone, Ireland, and emigrated to the United States in 1929.[1] After working for over a decade as a chauffeur and servant to several wealthy families in the Boston and New York areas, including the Lodge family and several years with Franklin Q. Brown of Dobbs Ferry, NY (the 1940 census has him as a live-in servant of Franklin Brown of Dobbs Ferry and in Greer's Warren Commission testimony he said that he worked for a "private family" in Dobbs Ferry for "13 years" before enlisting into the Navy in 1942), *Greer* enlisted in the U.S. Navy in World War II, was assigned to the presidential yacht in May, 1944, was discharged on September 18, 1945 and then *joined the United States Secret Service on October 1, 1945*.
> 
> Greer took a role close to Kennedy, and can be seen in several pictures with the Kennedy family. He chauffeured the president on many occasions, including the day of the assassination. Like all agents involved, he has been the target of much speculation and criticism for his actions on that day. He testified before the Warren Commission regarding the incident.
> 
> *Greer retired on disability from the Secret Service in 1966 due to a stomach ulcer that grew worse following the Kennedy assassination*.[2][3] In 1973 he relocated to Waynesville, North Carolina, where he eventually died of cancer. Greer's son Richard told author Vince Palamara in 1991 that his father "had absolutely no survivor's guilt."[


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever

I KNOW HOW TO SPELL NOBLE.LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

*Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


bullshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent  trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> It is a shame this thread has been hijacked by 7forever and his absurd 'the driver did it', and his ad-nauseam spamming.
> 
> As someone who has done a lot of reading and research on the subject, including calling a few book authors on the phone, there is no doubt in my mind the Warren Commission was a sham.



He may be spamming on the thread and he may have an irrational obsession over the driver doing it and all,but paid trolls like Rat In The Ass and Rightwinger-"whos name says it all about his interest in the truth" and why he always evades facts and evidence that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy,them and dawgshit do the exact same thing in 9/11 threads,spam them with stupid photos as Paulitician just showed so he isnt doing anything different than what they do.

yes,thats the understatement of the century that the warren commission is a sham,I have talked to other authors of books as well myself but whats REALLY  absurd is saying the driver did NOT do it though. Bill Greer indeed did have connections to the CIA.That I would think you would be aware of? facts that people cant get around on that Greer did it is 

1.as you already know,the zapruder film has been altered. many scientists and photography experts have concluded that. You look at the altered zapruder film and Greers hand is still on the steering wheel.

2.You look at the mooreman and muchmoore  films and the photos that seven has displayed throughout this entire thread,the films that were NOT altered,and they clearly show Greer taking his hand off the steering wheel  raising his arm and pointing it back at kennedy.The trolls i just mentioned earlier say they dont see him turning around and pointing his arm back at Kennedy but what else do you expect from THOSE trolls? Even other posters I have talked with from other sites before who wont accept it that Greer shot kennedy,even THEY have acknowledged that Greer turns around and raises his arm at kennedy. 

You cant deny that fact that he is doing that,to say otherwise is living in denial.  I posted before on this thread where some posters have acknowledged he did that but dont accept it that Greer killed kennedy and when they try and come up with an exp[lanation on WHY he did that,all they say is something like-Dont you think he might have done that inadvertantly? yeah like an experienced driver with connections to the CIA is going to inadvertantly raise his arm at kennedy and turn around.

Sure he inadvertantly did that,and Im going to be the next president of the united states.

3.finally, the other thing that cinched it for me that Greer did it is you obviously have not read Grodens book HIGH TREASON where he quotes a doctor that examined kennedy and other physicans making this statement below.

Dr. Charles Wilbur: &#8220;Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity HANDGUN bullet fired at close range,&#8221;

whats by far more of a shame than seven having an obsession over greer killing Kennedy by far though is that the real killers got away with this crime and the stupid american people let them get away with it and have not brought them to justice and were paying for it now with unnessary wars around the country.thats the tragedy of the whole thing along with the fact that our right to elect our own leaders was taken away from us on nov 22nd 1963.

Its the 50th anniversary of his assassination,I dont see YOU making threads trying to educate people how important his assassination still affects us today.therefore Im glad seven is here at this site.someone needs to try and and get the word out about it and how it still affects our lives today.

I just think its a shame that more people are worried about the 9/11 event and argue with all these paid trolls that have penetrated this site when its just like the jfk assassination,done and over with and no justice will ever be done in that case either.at least with the JFK assassination,they have a valid reason to be discussing it since it is the 50th anniversary. there will never be a president anything like him again.one that went out of his way to serve the people instead of wall street and the establishment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


>



That for sure was the main reason they killed him.Every president since JFK has refused to reinstate his executive order.His executive order would have abolished the federal reserve had he lived and therefore our country would not be in shambles like it is now because of the federeral reserve and how it has ruined the country and the world today.

His assassiantion forever altered the course of history and the world forever in the worst way again because the real killers got away with it scott free.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.



agents rat in the ass and rightwinger troll never have any answers for the facts in this video that has overwhelming proof that Bush was a major player in the event and there was a conspiracy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSakrYOpJ5s]JFK 2: The Bush Connection [newer release] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> I KNOW HOW TO SPELL NOBLE.LOL



thats spelling it out for trolls dawgshit,rat in the ass,and rightwinger dummies style.they still wont catch on though.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame this thread has been hijacked by 7forever and his absurd 'the driver did it', and his ad-nauseam spamming.
> 
> As someone who has done a lot of reading and research on the subject, including calling a few book authors on the phone, there is no doubt in my mind the Warren Commission was a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He may be spamming on the thread and he may have an irrational obsession over the driver doing it *and all,but paid trolls like Rat In The Ass and Rightwinger-"whos name says it all about his interest in the truth" and why he always evades facts and evidence that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy,them and dawgshit do the exact same thing in 9/11 threads,spam them with stupid photos as Paulitician just showed so he isnt doing anything different than what they do.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I take great offense to that 'irrational' reference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame this thread has been hijacked by 7forever and his absurd 'the driver did it', and his ad-nauseam spamming.
> 
> As someone who has done a lot of reading and research on the subject, including calling a few book authors on the phone, there is no doubt in my mind the Warren Commission was a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He may be spamming on the thread and he may have an irrational obsession over the driver doing it *and all,but paid trolls like Rat In The Ass and Rightwinger-"whos name says it all about his interest in the truth" and why he always evades facts and evidence that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy,them and dawgshit do the exact same thing in 9/11 threads,spam them with stupid photos as Paulitician just showed so he isnt doing anything different than what they do.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take great offense to that 'irrational' reference.
Click to expand...


well what else you call it? it doesnt matter WHO did it,what matters is the CIA did it and they are still running around scott free starting fake and phony wars and have gotten away with it scott free and no justice has ever been done in this case and the lie is still being told today by the CIA controlled media and they they are still allowed to report lies and propaganda like the sandy hook shootings,and 9/11,waco,ect.ect and get away with it all scott free.thats the REAL injustice done is that our media and government still to this day has never conducted a REAL investigation.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He may be spamming on the thread and he may have an irrational obsession over the driver doing it *and all,but paid trolls like Rat In The Ass and Rightwinger-"whos name says it all about his interest in the truth" and why he always evades facts and evidence that oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy,them and dawgshit do the exact same thing in 9/11 threads,spam them with stupid photos as Paulitician just showed so he isnt doing anything different than what they do.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take great offense to that 'irrational' reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *well what else you call it? it doesnt matter WHO did it*,what matters is the CIA did it and they are still running around scott free starting fake and phony wars and have gotten away with it scott free and no justice has ever been done in this case and the lie is still being told today by the CIA controlled media and they they are still allowed to report lies and propaganda like the sandy hook shootings,and 9/11,waco,ect.ect and get away with it all scott free.thats the REAL injustice done is that our media and government still to this day has never conducted a REAL investigation.
Click to expand...


I will explain it to you very simply. *The JFK ASSASSINATION stopped being a conspiracy theory when the ss agent driving the President was proven to be jfk's real assassin*. The countless reasons for why the government killed him are now on the table. *Without my relentless work on how simple it is, there's no real hope for the truth to really connect with the masses*. Greer's guilt is the most important piece of sleuthing in regards to how completely ignorant humanity really and truly is. The opportunity is there to make a dent, but how that happens is to be determined.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent  trolls.


----------



## Pheonixops

7forever said:


> Gifs have made the case against this goon, Greer who was Kennedy's real assassin. Over and over and over an over we can see this killer slowing for only himself and then speeding off to Parkland.



How come the survivors (Connolly, Mrs. Kennedy, etc.) didn't implicate the driver then?


----------



## 7forever

Pheonixops said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gifs have made the case against this goon, Greer who was Kennedy's real assassin. Over and over and over an over we can see this killer slowing for only himself and then speeding off to Parkland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come the survivors (Connolly, Mrs. Kennedy, etc.) didn't implicate the driver then?
Click to expand...


Thanks for a question, instead of the normal nonsense. I have thought of it this way. He was the governor of the second largest state in the country and that still stands today. Him coming forward and saying that he witnessed the driver's shot (which he clearly did) would have been diametrically opposed to what the government and media gave to the American people as the truth.

Jackie was looking at jfk, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gifs have made the case against this goon, Greer who was Kennedy's real assassin. Over and over and over an over we can see this killer slowing for only himself and then speeding off to Parkland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come the survivors (Connolly, Mrs. Kennedy, etc.) didn't implicate the driver then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for a question, instead of the normal nonsense. I have thought of it this way. He was the governor of the second largest state in the country and that still stands today. Him coming forward and saying that he witnessed the driver's shot (which he clearly did) would have been diametrically opposed to what the government and media gave to the American people as the truth.
> 
> Jackie was looking at jfk, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
Click to expand...


yes thanks for asking a questiona dn being reasonable.yeah thats a good point by seven.Like he said,connolly changed his story when he found out what the official lies were the media were telling the american people and you got to remember,these people,if jackie had seen it,they would not only have killed her,they would have killed her children as well.they wont stop at any lengths.

matter of fact Jackie when she was asked if she wanted a different dress to wear at the swearing in of Johnson said no she did not saying_ i want everyone to see what THEY did to my husband.she knew it was a conspiracy.connolly knoew as well and was involved.when he got shot he thought HE was going to get killed as well crying out Oh my god,THEY are going to kill us all!!! he thought when he got killed they were going to kill them ALL and he spilled the beans there.lol.


----------



## 7forever

Greer didn't stop but did apply pressure to the brakes as is proven by looking at Gerda's nice closeups of both brake lights in the Muchmore film.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here's close up footage of Greer blowing up Kenendy's head...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer did such a great job shooting Kenendy that the CIA rewarded him by giving him a job in bomb disposal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you rat in the ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you rat in the ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the survivors (Connolly, Mrs. Kennedy, etc.) didn't implicate the driver then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a question, instead of the normal nonsense. I have thought of it this way. He was the governor of the second largest state in the country and that still stands today. Him coming forward and saying that he witnessed the driver's shot (which he clearly did) would have been diametrically opposed to what the government and media gave to the American people as the truth.
> 
> Jackie was looking at jfk, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes thanks for asking a questiona dn being reasonable.yeah thats a good point by seven.Like he said,connolly changed his story when he found out what the official lies were the media were telling the american people and you got to remember,these people,if jackie had seen it,they would not only have killed her,they would have killed her children as well.they wont stop at any lengths.
> 
> matter of fact Jackie when she was asked if she wanted a different dress to wear at the swearing in of Johnson said no she did not saying_ i want everyone to see what THEY did to my husband.she knew it was a conspiracy.connolly knoew as well and was involved.when he got shot he thought HE was going to get killed as well crying out Oh my god,THEY are going to kill us all!!! he thought when he got killed they were going to kill them ALL and he spilled the beans there.lol.
Click to expand...


something I meant to say earlier for the benefit of pheonixops when I made this post was i meant to say if Jackie had come out and said Greer shot Kennedy,they would not only have killed her the way they easily killed kennedy,they would have killed her children as well.

Death threats might not have worked on her if she had told the truth what she knew that Greer shot him if she saw him do it-i dont think she saw it cause she was looking at Kennedy  the whole time,but if they had said-okay we wont kill you,but we'll kill your children.any parent who cares about their chilldren,they are going to keep quiet obviously.

matter of fact many witnesses that were there that day kept quiet ufor many years until the late 80's and 90's and did not talk about seeing a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle-obviously a diversion to get everybodys attention away from greer,they kpet qiet because of all the mysterious deaths that occured of so many people sying who gave versions that did not fir the explanation of the governments.the CIA not only murdered kennedy,but many innocent bystanders that were there that day as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always,you show how predictable you are agent rat in the ass and how you have an obsession with me.

Not only that, you also show off what an agent troll you are coming on here trying to derail any kind of reasonable discussion someone brings on here who isnt a troll like Pheonixops.He comes on and makes  a reasonable post unlike so many here,and you come on and troll the boards trying to derail  any kind of reasonable discussion he started.Nice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a question, instead of the normal nonsense. I have thought of it this way. He was the governor of the second largest state in the country and that still stands today. Him coming forward and saying that he witnessed the driver's shot (which he clearly did) would have been diametrically opposed to what the government and media gave to the American people as the truth.
> 
> Jackie was looking at jfk, so she didn't see Greer shoot although she may have realized it but who knows.* Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. They didn't say anything because it was a massive cover-up.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot Kennedy.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes thanks for asking a questiona dn being reasonable.yeah thats a good point by seven.Like he said,connolly changed his story when he found out what the official lies were the media were telling the american people and you got to remember,these people,if jackie had seen it,they would not only have killed her,they would have killed her children as well.they wont stop at any lengths.
> 
> matter of fact Jackie when she was asked if she wanted a different dress to wear at the swearing in of Johnson said no she did not saying_ i want everyone to see what THEY did to my husband.she knew it was a conspiracy.connolly knoew as well and was involved.when he got shot he thought HE was going to get killed as well crying out Oh my god,THEY are going to kill us all!!! he thought when he got killed they were going to kill them ALL and he spilled the beans there.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> something I meant to say earlier for the benefit of pheonixops when I made this post was i meant to say if Jackie had come out and said Greer shot Kennedy,they would not only have killed her the way they easily killed kennedy,they would have killed her children as well.
> 
> Death threats might not have worked on her if she had told the truth what she knew that Greer shot him if she saw him do it-i dont think she saw it cause she was looking at Kennedy  the whole time,but if they had said-okay we wont kill you,but we'll kill your children.any parent who cares about their chilldren,they are going to keep quiet obviously.
> 
> matter of fact many witnesses that were there that day kept quiet ufor many years until the late 80's and 90's and did not talk about seeing a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle-obviously a diversion to get everybodys attention away from greer,they kpet qiet because of all the mysterious deaths that occured of so many people sying who gave versions that did not fir the explanation of the governments.the CIA not only murdered kennedy,but many innocent bystanders that were there that day as well.
Click to expand...


*Translated from CT woo = *


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you show how predictable you are agent rat in the ass and how you have an obsession with me.not only that, you also show off what an agent troll you are coming on here trying to derail any kind of reasonable discussion someone brings on here who isnt a troll like Pheonixops.He comes on and brings and posta a reasonable posts unlike so many here,and you come on and troll the boards trying to dearil any kind of reasonable discussion he started.Nice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you show how predictable you are agent rat in the ass and how you have an obsession with me.
> 
> Not only that, you also show off what an agent troll you are coming on here trying to derail any kind of reasonable discussion someone brings on here who isnt a troll like Pheonixops.He comes on and makes  a reasonable post unlike so many here,and you come on and troll the boards trying to derail  any kind of reasonable discussion he started.Nice.



translation of rat in the asses last two posts-yeahh you are right 9/11.I have a childish obsession with you and your fart jokes and like you said,I am here because my boss has sent me to try and derail any reasonable truth discussions on government corruption.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you show how predictable you are agent rat in the ass and how you have an obsession with me.
> 
> Not only that, you also show off what an agent troll you are coming on here trying to derail any kind of reasonable discussion someone brings on here who isnt a troll like Pheonixops.He comes on and makes  a reasonable post unlike so many here,and you come on and troll the boards trying to derail  any kind of reasonable discussion he started.Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation of rat in the asses last two posts-yeahh you are right 9/11.I have a childish obsession with you and your fart jokes and like you said,I am here because my boss has sent me to try and derail any reasonable truth discussions on government corruption.
Click to expand...

it's Tuesday, that means it's handjob's happy time on the computer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland
> 
> I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact.
> 
> "-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
> Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
> left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
> oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
> brain tissue it was;
> -*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
> were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)


----------



## 7forever

kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland

I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact. 

"-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
 Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
 left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
 oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
 brain tissue it was;
-*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
 were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland
> 
> I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact.
> 
> "-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
> Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
> left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
> oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
> brain tissue it was;
> -*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
> were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.  rat in the ass and dawgshits handlers are getting very worried your getting all this truth out seven.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.  rat in the ass and dawgshits handlers are getting very worried your getting all this truth out seven.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.  rat in the ass and dawgshits handlers are getting very worried your getting all this truth out seven.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Now, watch this everyone. 9/11 inside Rimjob is going to say something along the lines of...

"4 farts in a row from agent rat in the ass"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so predictable you are agent rat in the ass.I KNEW you would come on here within minutes of my posts because of your sad and pathetic obsession you have with me and my fart jokes that you came back to fart 4 times in a row.must suck to be you and be so predictable.

waits for you to fart again which will be minutes if not seconds away from now as we both know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now, watch this everyone. 9/11 inside Rimjob is going to say something along the lines of...
> 
> "4 farts in a row from agent rat in the ass"





9/11 inside job said:


> so predictable you are *agent rat in the ass*.I KNEW you would come on here within minutes of my posts because of your sad and pathetic obsession you have with me and my fart jokes that you came back to *fart 4 times in a row*.must suck to be you and be so predictable.
> 
> waits for you to fart again which will be minutes if not seconds away from now as we both know.


*
I win AGAIN!!!!!!!!*



Dance puppet, DANCE!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> so predictable you are agent rat in the ass.I KNEW you would come on here within minutes of my posts because of your sad and pathetic obsession you have with me and my fart jokes that you came back to fart 4 times in a row.must suck to be you and be so predictable.
> 
> *waits for you to fart again which will be minutes if not seconds away *from now as we both know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> so predictable you are agent rat in the ass.I KNEW you would come on here within minutes of my posts because of your sad and pathetic obsession you have with me and my fart jokes that you came back to fart 4 times in a row.must suck to be you and be so predictable.
> 
> waits for you to fart again which will be minutes if not seconds away from now as we both know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here it comes....


"agent rat in the ass farted 4 more times"



You heard it here first!








Cleese.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> so predictable you are agent rat in the ass.I KNEW you would come on here within minutes of my posts because of your sad and pathetic obsession you have with me and my fart jokes that you came back to fart 4 times in a row.must suck to be you and be so predictable.
> 
> waits for you to fart again which will be minutes if not seconds away from now as we both know.



I rest my case.rat in the ass reveals his obsession with me and how sad his life is coming on here IMMEDIATELY just like i predicted and knew .such a sad troll who again must really suck to be him since he is  so easy as pie to predict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Has anyone else ever noticed that 9/11 Rimjob, age7forever & wildcard are never logged in at the same time?


Co-incidence?













Cleese.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This just in...

Kenendy's true assassin finally revealed.










I always knew it was the clown. He always showed just how violent he could be.


----------



## theHawk

Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.

Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.


Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.


----------



## 7forever

theHawk said:


> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.



Some people just can't handle the fact that the secret service shot jfk and a retard was framed for it.

Just like no person can prove that a real plane was recorded on 911.

Since it doesn't fit their agenda, these rejects have to make up excuses to support their belief in fiction.


----------



## Bfgrn

7forever said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that the secret service shot jfk and a retard was framed for it.
> 
> Just like no person can prove that a real plane was recorded on 911.
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, these rejects have to make up excuses to support their belief in fiction.
Click to expand...


The title of the thread is: The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll

Who? I don't know his name, but he is the gunman who fired the fatal shot that killed President Kennedy.

The driver did not kill the President. Oswald did not kill the President.

You can't ignore the law of physics.

Motorcycle Officer Bobby Hargis was riding on the left (passenger) side and slightly to the rear (in line with the President and the grassy knoll).

The physical evidence on the scene documented blood, tissue, and bone to the rear of the President's head. It was found on motorcycle police officer Bobby Hargis, the back of the limousine, and in the roadway.





Bobby Hargis 

Hargis' Warren Commission Testimony

Mr. HARGIS. Yes; when President Kennedy straightened back up in the
car the bullet him in the head, the one that killed him and it seemed like
his head exploded, and I was splattered with blood and brain, and kind of
a bloody water. It wasn't really blood. And at that time the
Presidential car slowed down. I heard somebody say, "Get going," or "get
going,"----

Mr. STERN. Someone inside---

Mr. HARGIS. I don't know whether it was the Secret Service car, and I
remembered seeing Officer Chaney. Chaney put his motor in' first gear and
accelerated up to the front to tell them to get everything out of the way,
that he was coming through, and that is when the Presidential limousine
shot off, and I stopped and got off my motorcycle and ran to the
right-hand side of the street, behind the light pole.

Mr. STERN. Just a minute. Do you recall your impression at the time
regarding the source of the shots?

Mr. HARGIS. Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next
to me. There wasn't any way in the world I could tell where they were
coming from, but at the time there was something in my head that said that
they probably could have been coming from the railroad overpass, because I
thought since I had got splattered, with blood---I was just a little back
and left of---just a little bit back and left of Mrs. Kennedy, but I
didn't know. I had a feeling that it might have been from the Texas Book
Depository, and these two places was the primary place that could have
been shot from.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*My hovercraft is full of eels.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theHawk said:


> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.



some people cant handle the truth that the CIA killed him and the driver shot him.they cant believe their government could do such a thing and are closed minded to the facts

since it doesnt fit their agenda that there was a conspiracy,some people live in denial and have to make up excuses and come up with coincidence theories to deflect from the real perps,the CIA.

some people ignore the laws of physics

oh and since you bring up 9/11,same thing, about the CIA,cant believe their own government coud do such a thing and are closed minded about the facts and ignore the laws of physics and expert witness testimonys that explosives brought down the towers and neocons in the Bush administration orchestrated it all.

you have no answers for these facts in these videos and this post that prove a conspiracy existed and oswald was innocent. the people who believe 19 muslims were behind 9/11 and that oswald did it,need to get off that weed they been smoking.


 oh and by the way,your obviously ignorant to the fact that even the government itself admitted in the 70's that the warren commissions conclusions that oswald was the lone assassin were wrong when confronted with facts that there were at least 5 shots as recorded from a policemens dictablet that day inadvertantly.

they were forced to admit a second shooter was involved when that evidence surfaced,concluding that his death was the result of a probable conspiracy but were unable to locate the 2nd shooter.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html




anyone who thinks oswald shot kennedy is a complete idiot or a disinformation agent troll like rightwinger.The facts are overwhelming that oswald was innocent and there were many forces behind his assassination.these are the facts the lone nut theorists cant get around that exonerate oswald and prove he was innocent and there was a conspiracy that nobody has ever been able to debunk.

cause again,like i said,not ONE SINGLE lone nut theorist has even attempted to debunk these facts below.all they say is they believe oswald did it without showing any evidence that supports their belief that hasnt been shreadded to pieces.Here again are the facts below that prove there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent that the lone nut theorists all refuse to address cause they know they cant counter them.


1.no your just afraid of the truth, been brainwashed by our corrupt school system and only see what you WANT to see which is why you will ignore all these facts as we both know.there were many people who came forward who gave versions different than the governments who wound up dying in mysterious deaths.

2.some witnesses to the tippet shooting reported seeing TWO men fire at tippet and their descriptions did not fit oswald.neither did the descrptions of the few witnesses who said they saw oswald in the 6th floor window.matter of fact,a film taken of the event that was focused on the 6th floor window,shows TWO figures moving around.

3.oswald was sure nonchalent about getting in position and getting up there to shoot the president in the fact that his limo was suppose to arrive at 12:20 where a witness in the book depository said she saw oswald at 12:25 in the second floor room drinking a coke and the limo was running late and did not arrive till 12:30 TEN MINUTES LATE!!. so oswald is all of a sudden a psychic and knows Jfk is going to run late all of a sudden? your funny.

4.witnesses claimed the warren commission altered many of their testimonys,a crime itself that the commission members should have all gone to jail for:yep,no conspiracy there.
the most important one they altered was sandra stiles and another girl who gave testimony they were walking down the stairs in the same timeframe the commission said oswald went down the stairs.in later years after refusing to admit their time frame was wrong,they received harrassment by the police and eventually changed their names and address to get away from that harrassment.

6.witnesses that were there that day have come forward years later identifying themselves in the photos that they were there that day saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence.they kept quiet because of all the people who started dying who gave versions different than the governments.they are old and no longer afraid of them anymore and they are talking.Plus Grodens book THE KILLING OF A PRESIDENT indeed shows a pic of a rifleman behind the picket fence.you cant find it on the computer but its in that book.

7.many photographer experts have concluded the zapruder film has been altered which is why you dont see Greer the driver who had connections to to the CIA,turn around and fire the fatal head shot to the head. some of the surgeons said that the bullet that killed him came from a HANDGUN shot at close range so the driver indeed did it.the man behind the picket fence was a diversion to get everyones attention away from him.

8.they have also concluded the autopsy photos were altered as well.

9 at least two days before the assassination,Rose Cheramie,a lady whom a highway police officer found off to the side of the highway dumped from a car in Lousiana,was taken into a hospital and told the doctors while she was still awake before they sedated her,that there was a plot of MEN traveling to dallas to kill Kennedy.the doctors did not take her seriously since they found her to be on drugs but after the assassination,they then took her serious and notified the dallas police and of course she later on died mysteriously after that.How conveinient for the warren commission,yep no conspiracy there.

10.all the dallas doctors said the head wound and neck wound were both ENTRANCE wounds.

11.you clearly dont know anything at all about the laws of physics since a persons head goes FORWARD if shot from behind.Not ony have many people come on before and posted in the JFK section saying they are hunters and have never seen an animals head go backwards when shot from behind,but an experienced sniper from vietnam who had several DOZEN of sniper kills and was one of the most highly decorated,wrote a book about it as well saying he has never seen a mans head go backwards after shooting them from behind.

12.oh and this photo clearly shows this marine sniper and myself unlike you people who are in denial and have been brainwashed by the media,know what we are talking about in the fact his head is going forward after being shot from behind as well.the proof is in the pudding.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...GIFSoupcom.gif


13.finally, the hughes film which was taken in dealy plaza by cant remember his first name but last name was Hughes,his film was focused on the alleged 6th floow window and close up photos that have been shown at seminars in dallas over the years show closeups taken seconds before,during,and after the shooting and there is NOBODY in that window!!!!!!


Now if you were saying he was PART of a conspiracy,you would have a case because of these facts below of unnaccountable bullets found at the scene and photographed but as I just proved,that falls apart as well cause of the testimony of the two ladies going down the stairs in the same timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down.

14.these are the facts you cant get around that there WAS a conspiracy.

love the logic of the lone nut theorists.the warren commission was so biased of an investigation its a sick joke It doesnt even touch on many key facts such as several of the witnesses testimony were altered by the warren commission,itself an illegal act,or the many unnaccountable bullets found that day like an entrance shot to the windshield that forensic officers said was an indeed an entrance shot,or the bullet photographed in the doorframe,or the one on the curb that was replaced two days later and plastered over with,or the one on the street marked by an officer,and the one in the street sign seen in the zapruder film that witnesses saw which was taken down and replaced a day later, or the one where a police officer is seen picking it up one off the grass and putting it in his pocket and walking away with it illegally removing evidence

and according to two women, they altered the testimony of two theirs of having gone down the same stairway the warren commission said oswald went down during the same timeframe.altering their timeframe they gave.

again they altered many witnesses testimony.a crime itself.

you all are also ignorant of the testimony of Rose Cherimae, whom you see in the beginning of the film JFK she was a woman found on the side of a highway in Louisiana by a highway patrol officer who was taken to a hospital and told doctors a couple days before the assassination that there was a plot to kill kennedy.that there were MEN traveling to dallas to kill kennedy.they did not take her serious at first because she was found to be on drugs, but after the assassination,they then took her seriously and called the dallas police,and how conveinent for the government that she ended up dying mysteriously after that.

many witnesses who came forward and gave testimony that did not fit the governments version of events ended up dying mysteriously.in fact,some witnesses kept quiet for many years because they were afraid of winding up as mysterious deaths if they camer forward and talked about a gunman they saw firing a rifle behind the picket fence.Now they are old and close to death so they dont care anymore and are no longer afraid.

you lone nut theorists have no answers for any of these facts.


----------



## Godboy

Haha, you believe in weird things. I laugh at you for being so clueless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> Haha, you believe in weird things. I laugh at you for being so clueless.



well you sure showed me.what an excellent debater you are,you sure countered all those facts and sure showed me there. comedy gold.

even funnier than trolls deniars old school and glacks post when they were confronted with facts there was a second gunman.hahahahahahahahahhahaaaaa they of course did not bother to read the title of this thread just like you wont and never do.lol.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Rimjob, do you like it when Scraps grabs your leg and rubs up and down?*​


----------



## 7forever

50 years on, finding profit in 'truth' on JFK case

With the 50th anniversary of President John F. Kennedy's assassination looming, a new generation is set to cash in on the conspiracy theories surrounding it.

On the very day John F. Kennedy died, a cottage industry was born. Fifty years and hundreds of millions of dollars later, it's still thriving.

Its product? The "truth" about the president's assassination.

"By the evening of November 22, 1963, I found myself being drawn into the case," Los Angeles businessman Ray Marcus wrote in "Addendum B," one of several self-published monographs he produced on the assassination. For him, authorities were just too quick and too pat with their conclusion.

"The government was saying there was only one assassin; that there was no conspiracy. It was obvious that even if this subsequently turned out to be true, it could not have been known to be true at that time."

Most skeptics, including Marcus, didn't get rich by publishing their doubts and theories  and some have even bankrupted themselves chasing theirs. But for a select few, there's been good money in keeping the controversy alive.

Best-selling books and blockbuster movies have raked in massive profits since 1963. And now, with the 50th anniversary of that horrible day in Dallas looming, a new generation is set to cash in.

Of course, the Warren Commission officially concluded in 1964 that Lee Harvey Oswald had acted alone  and issued 26 volumes of documents to support that determination. But rather than closing the book on JFK's death, the report merely served as fuel for an already kindled fire of doubt and suspicion.

Since then, even government investigators have stepped away from the lone assassin theory. In 1978, the U.S. House Select Committee on Assassinations ended its own lengthy inquiry by finding that JFK "was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy."

That panel acknowledged it was "unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy." But armed with mountains of subsequently released documents, there has been no shortage of people willing to offer their own conclusions.

Among the leading suspects: Cuban exiles angry about the Bay of Pigs fiasco; Mafiosi enraged by Attorney General Robert Kennedy's attacks on organized crime; the "military-industrial complex," worried about JFK's review of war policy in Vietnam.

*One theorist even floated the notion that Kennedy's limousine driver shot the president  as part of an effort to cover up proof of an alien invasion*.

Anything but that Oswald, a hapless former Marine, was in the right place at the right time, with motive and opportunity to pull off one of the most audacious crimes in American history.

"As they say, nature abhors a vacuum, and the mind abhors chance," says Michael Shermer, executive director of the Skeptics Society and author of "The Believing Brain," a book on how humans seem hardwired to find patterns in disparate facts and unconnected, often innocent coincidences.

Polls underscore the point.

*About 6 in 10 Americans say they believe multiple people were involved in a conspiracy to assassinate Kennedy, while only one-fourth think Oswald acted alone,* according to an AP-GfK survey done in mid-April. Belief in a conspiracy, though strong, has declined since a 2003 Gallup poll found 75 percent said they thought Oswald was part of a wider plot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> 50 years on, finding profit in 'truth' on JFK case
> 
> With the 50th anniversary of President John F. Kennedy's assassination looming...
> 
> *< wharrrgarrrbbbllllllle removed >*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqNLel0SSPs]Hitler Shot JFK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Testimony Of Dr. Paul Conrad Peters

Mr. SPECTER - What did you observe as to the nature of the President's wound? 
Dr. PETERS - Well, as I mentioned, the neck wound had already been interfered with by the tracheotomy at the time I got there, but *I noticed the head wound, and as I remember--I noticed that there was a large defect in the occiput. 
Mr. SPECTER - What did you notice in the occiput? 
Dr. PETERS - It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area that there was a large defect. There appeared to be bone loss and brain loss in the area*. 
Mr. SPECTER - Did you notice any holes below the occiput, say, in this area below here? 
Dr. PETERS - No, I did not and at the time and the moments immediately following the injury, we speculated as to whether he had been shot once or twice because *we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted the large occipital wound*, and *it is a known fact that high velocity missiles often have a small wound of entrance and a large wound of exit*, and I'm just giving you my honest impressions at the time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here's what it looked like when driver Gear shot Kenendy.


----------



## 7forever

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that the secret service shot jfk and a retard was framed for it.
> 
> Just like no person can prove that a real plane was recorded on 911.
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, these rejects have to make up excuses to support their belief in fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of the thread is: The John Kennedy assassination ..who's who on the Grassy Knoll
> 
> Who? I don't know his name, but he is the gunman who fired the fatal shot that killed President Kennedy.
> 
> The driver did not kill the President. Oswald did not kill the President.
> 
> You can't ignore the law of physics.
> 
> Motorcycle Officer Bobby Hargis was riding on the left (passenger) side and slightly to the rear (in line with the President and the grassy knoll).
> 
> The physical evidence on the scene documented blood, tissue, and bone to the rear of the President's head. It was found on motorcycle police officer Bobby Hargis, the back of the limousine, and in the roadway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Hargis
> 
> Hargis' Warren Commission Testimony
> 
> 
> *Mr. HARGIS. Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next
> to me*. There wasn't any way in the world I could tell where they were
> coming from, but at the time there was something in my head that said that
> they probably could have been coming from the railroad overpass, because I
> thought since I had got splattered, with blood---I was just a little back
> and left of---just a little bit back and left of Mrs. Kennedy, but I
> didn't know. I had a feeling that it might have been from the Texas Book
> Depository, and these two places was the primary place that could have
> been shot from.
Click to expand...


*Hargis was right next to the rear of the limo*. That simple statement is consistent with all the evidence gathered from the three films that confirm Greer was really the assassin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Hargis was right next to the rear of the limo*. That simple statement is consistent with all the evidence gathered from the three films that confirm Greer was really the assassin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Im sure the lone nut theorists God"BOY" obviously from his posts,thats what he is,will ignore this link just like they did my last post.

Last surviving FBI agent at JFK autopsy who 'did not believe the single bullet theory' dies | Mail Online

thats all the warren commissions findings were,a magic bullet THEORY that holds no water.

http://www.indyweek.com/indyweek/13...out-the-jfk-assassination/Content?oid=3192028


----------



## 7forever

kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland

I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact. 

"-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
 Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
 left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
 oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
 brain tissue it was;
-*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
 were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> The limo driver, Greer, was simultaneously on the Grassy knoll.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> That MUST be it.



William Greer did shoot jfk and that was proven 2.5 years ago. I might suggest that you step away from believing something that researchers agreed wasn't true that clearly was true from day one. Greer shot jfk because three films prove that he did. That is a fact that will never be challenged by anyone, as it hasn't been since the closeup of Greer's left arm going over his shoulder was identified in the nix film. That same movement is seen Muchmore's video. 

 All the people and research you claim are relevant are irrelevant because the driver shot jfk...that's it. The why is now available because of this obvious fact proving an inside job.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland
> 
> I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact.
> 
> "-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
> Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
> left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
> oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
> brain tissue it was;
> -*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
> were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver, Greer, was simultaneously on the Grassy knoll.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> That MUST be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Greer did shoot jfk and that was proven 2.5 years ago. I might suggest that you step away from believing something that researchers agreed wasn't true that clearly was true from day one. Greer shot jfk because three films prove that he did. That is a fact that will never be challenged by anyone, as it hasn't been since the closeup of Greer's left arm going over his shoulder was identified in the nix film. That same movement is seen Muchmore's video.
> 
> All the people and research you claim are relevant are irrelevant because the driver shot jfk...that's it. The why is now available because of this obvious fact proving an inside job.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland
> 
> I will be responsible for telling the real truth, but my discovery of the rear gaping and exploding in Zapruder is something that Bob Harris and most jfk researchers will likely never acknowledge because they know where it leads. It leaves no doubt about the exit location and leads to a conclusion that they don't want. It's coming whether they like it or not. *There may have been some missing temporal bone below and left of the right ear but not the right side of the head*. Audrey Bell confirms this important fact.
> 
> "-Although only in Trauma Room One for 3-5 minutes,* she did see the head wound. After asking Dr.
> Perry where is the wound, she said he turned the Presidents head slightly to the Presidents anatomical
> left, so that she could see a right rear posterior head wound, which she described as occipital in both her
> oral remarks, and in her drawings;* -She said she could see brain and spinal fluid coming out of the wound, but could not tell what type of
> brain tissue it was;
> -*She said it was her recollection that the right side of the Presidents head, and the top of his head,
> were intact*, which is why she had to ask Dr. Perry where the wound was in the first place."(04/l 4/97 Summary of ARRB interview)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLUiy0-JYow]Hitler goes to Amy's Baking Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The limo driver, Greer, was simultaneously on the Grassy knoll.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> That MUST be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *William Greer did shoot jfk and that was proven 2.5 years ago*. That is a fact that will never be challenged by anyone, as it hasn't been *since the closeup of Greer's left arm going over his shoulder was identified in the nix film*. That same movement is seen Muchmore's video.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In the above gif the bleached gun is released to the floor after Greer's shot. The bleached gun is also seen in Zapruder frame 319, after which Kellerman (THE PASSENGER) reaches way to his left to retrieve what was likely his own gun. Powerful corroborative evidence that any one hundreds before me could have easily used to prove this case.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William Greer did shoot jfk and that was proven 2.5 years ago*. That is a fact that will never be challenged by anyone, as it hasn't been *since the closeup of Greer's left arm going over his shoulder was identified in the nix film*. That same movement is seen Muchmore's video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the above gif the bleached gun is released to the floor after Greer's shot. The bleached gun is also seen in Zapruder frame 319, after which Kellerman (THE PASSENGER) reaches way to his left to retrieve what was likely his own gun. Powerful corroborative evidence that any one hundreds before me could have easily used to prove this case.
Click to expand...

 bleached gun?


----------



## 7forever

Daws cannot use the passenger is ducking excuse because Roy literally had his head to the floor on Greer's side. My work cripples any potential challenge. If Greer didn't pass a gun then bleaching that object before and after the shot would have been unnecessary. If Greer didn't shoot the president then both his hands would not have been off the wheel before the shot, nor would he have looked back twice and countless other incriminating actions wouldn't have taken place. *It's not speculation, it's honestly explaining why so many incriminating things happened in the front seat*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Daws cannot use the passenger is ducking excuse because Roy literally had his head to the floor on Greer's side. My work cripples any potential challenge. If Greer didn't pass a gun then bleaching that object before and after the shot would have been unnecessary. If Greer didn't shoot the president then both his hands would not have been off the wheel before the shot, nor would he have looked back twice and countless other incriminating actions wouldn't have taken place. *It's not speculation, it's honestly explaining why so many incriminating things happened in the front seat*.


more proof your a nut job  I've never used any excuses on any thread especially this one.
there is no bleached  gun.
the only crippling to what you laughing call work has done  is to your already nonfunctional perception of reality.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Daws cannot use the passenger is ducking excuse because Roy literally had his head to the floor on Greer's side. My work cripples any potential challenge. If Greer didn't pass a gun then bleaching that object before and after the shot would have been unnecessary. If Greer didn't shoot the president then both his hands would not have been off the wheel before the shot, nor would he have looked back twice and countless other incriminating actions wouldn't have taken place. *It's not speculation, it's honestly explaining why so many incriminating things happened in the front seat*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *William Greer did shoot jfk and that was proven 2.5 years ago*. That is a fact that will never be challenged by anyone, as it hasn't been *since the closeup of Greer's left arm going over his shoulder was identified in the nix film*. That same movement is seen Muchmore's video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the above gif the bleached gun is released to the floor after Greer's shot. The bleached gun is also seen in Zapruder frame 319, after which Kellerman (THE PASSENGER) reaches way to his left to retrieve what was likely his own gun. Powerful corroborative evidence that any one hundreds before me could have easily used to prove this case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Staidhup

Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then on the streets.


----------



## 7forever

The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _*The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock*_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _*The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock*_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WILL HAPPEN.
> 
> Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Staidhup said:


> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.



THAT WILL HAPPEN.

Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WILL HAPPEN.
> 
> Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bleached gun?
> 
> http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q674/brian_dawson1/shit/conspiracynuts-Copy_zps30f301][/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The WC is a fantasy[/B]. The grassy knoll is a government created theory to distract from Greer. [B]The driver shooting jfk is not just the truth, it's a very obvious truth that at least 95% of open minded people will believe in a heartbeat[/B]. They will laugh at the complete absurdity of the WC and realize how they were fooled by the grassy snow job.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The WC is a fantasy*. The grassy knoll is a government created theory to distract from Greer. *The driver shooting jfk is not just the truth, it's a very obvious truth that at least 95% of open minded people will believe in a heartbeat*. They will laugh at the complete absurdity of the WC and realize how they were fooled by the grassy snow job.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArKx06XmAX0]Hitler masturbates for 10 Hours! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

agent rat in the hats handlers are obviously worried you are getting this information out,the way they keep sending him here to troll everytime you post.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WILL HAPPEN.
> 
> Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.
Click to expand...




whats amazing is even when you spell it out to them dummies style like this,they ignore this unaltered video that his arm has left the wheel and he is turning around raising it at Jfk. 

whats amazing is there are are some alleged JFK researchers seeking the truth like Jim Marrs for instance who are just as much gatekeepers for the establishment as the trolls like rat in the ass are who defend the lies of the warren commission.

Marrs is obviously a gatekeeper for the establishment and just wants to make money selling books and has no interest in the real truth.

He says Greers hand is on the wheel  using the zapruder film as evidence saying that  proves he did not do it, ignoring the fact that many photography experts and scientists have concluded the zapruder film has been altered and is a hoax.

the Greer apologists have no answers for the question why did they alter the zapruder film and superimpose greers hand on the wheel if Greer did not shoot him. they get frustrated at that point and say that you havent proved the zapruder film is wrong,that all those photography experts are wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WILL HAPPEN.
> 
> Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.
Click to expand...


No matter how many times you spell it out to them dummies style like this like you have done,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always amazed me at just how smart, knowledgeable, and well informed people are. They have sources of information none of us have access to. Oh well, better behind a computer screen then *on the streets*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WILL HAPPEN.
> 
> Greer's real left arm extends over with the shot in both nix and muchmore and that's the case in a nutshell. That movement is not seen in Zapruder because they edited out his true arm movements but ironically added video effects that make it look exactly like he shot jfk because he did. It's an irrefutable fact that no one will ever challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you spell it out to them dummies style like this like you have done,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.
Click to expand...


They definitely see Greer shooting jfk. It's 911 that has all the fake evidence to champion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> agent rat in the hats handlers are obviously worried you are getting this information out,the way they keep sending him here to troll everytime you post.lol.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Politico

And at page 121 we still got nothing but copy and paste lol.


----------



## editec

All I know is that America has gone steadily down the rathole since Nov 22, 1963.


----------



## 7forever

editec said:


> All I know is that America has gone steadily down the rathole since Nov 22, 1963.



I think it happened long before 63 but the ss shooting so blatantly killing Kennedy will be the foundation for any honest truth movement.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that America has gone steadily down the rathole since Nov 22, 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it happened long before 63 but the ss shooting so blatantly killing Kennedy will be the foundation for any honest truth movement.
Click to expand...







> *honest truth movement*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

editec said:


> All I know is that America has gone steadily down the rathole since Nov 22, 1963.



Yeah america has never been the same since then.For the first time in decades,we had a president who was serving the people instead of wall street and the bankers and followed the constituion of the united states.every president since then has been more evil and more corrupt than the previous one with the exception of carter.

Carter is the only president that ever came out and said he did not believe the warren commission.That he thought there was a lot more to it than that.It was during a national radio broadcast and to no surprise,the speech got blacked out and censored.Carter was the only halfway decent president we have had since then.

Carter also tried to do the right thing,he also was taking steps to try and get rid of the CIA in his last year in office.He didnt have enough time to implememt the plans though since he started so late and the establishment made sure he did not get reelected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the city of dallas is in denial that he was killed in a conspiracy.polls show from THE HISTORY CHANNEL that 85% of americans no longer accept the lie that oswald was the lone assassin.

Dealey Plaza Controversy Featured in Wall Street Journal | COPA


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that America has gone steadily down the rathole since Nov 22, 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah america has never been the same since then.For the first time in decades,we had a president who was serving the people instead of wall street and the bankers and followed the constituion of the united states.every president since then has been more evil and more corrupt than the previous one with the exception of carter.
> 
> Carter is the only president that ever came out and said he did not believe the warren commission.That he thought there was a lot more to it than that.It was during a national radio broadcast and to no surprise,the speech got blacked out and censored.Carter was the only halfway decent president we have had since then.
> 
> Carter also tried to do the right thing,he also was taking steps to try and get rid of the CIA in his last year in office.He didnt have enough time to implememt the plans though since he started so late and the establishment made sure he did not get reelected.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that like i said before recently,all this information thats getting out is obviously scaring rat in the asses handlers the way he keeps trolling this thread so much.

He'll be along any second now to shit all over the floor again in this thread.his handlers got him trolling these boards at the moment right now.


----------



## theHawk

9/11 inside job said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people cant handle the truth that the CIA killed him and the driver shot him.they cant believe their government could do such a thing and are closed minded to the facts
> 
> since it doesnt fit their agenda that there was a conspiracy,some people live in denial and have to make up excuses and come up with coincidence theories to deflect from the real perps,the CIA.
> 
> some people ignore the laws of physics
> 
> oh and since you bring up 9/11,same thing, about the CIA,cant believe their own government coud do such a thing and are closed minded about the facts and ignore the laws of physics and expert witness testimonys that explosives brought down the towers and neocons in the Bush administration orchestrated it all.
> 
> you have no answers for these facts in these videos and this post that prove a conspiracy existed and oswald was innocent. the people who believe 19 muslims were behind 9/11 and that oswald did it,need to get off that weed they been smoking.
> 
> 
> oh and by the way,your obviously ignorant to the fact that even the government itself admitted in the 70's that the warren commissions conclusions that oswald was the lone assassin were wrong when confronted with facts that there were at least 5 shots as recorded from a policemens dictablet that day inadvertantly.
> 
> they were forced to admit a second shooter was involved when that evidence surfaced,concluding that his death was the result of a probable conspiracy but were unable to locate the 2nd shooter.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j35UxRKDW-s]The Day The Dream Died JFK Conspiracy Documentary - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyvRfeLDsB4]Two Men In Dallas - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anyone who thinks oswald shot kennedy is a complete idiot or a disinformation agent troll like rightwinger.The facts are overwhelming that oswald was innocent and there were many forces behind his assassination.these are the facts the lone nut theorists cant get around that exonerate oswald and prove he was innocent and there was a conspiracy that nobody has ever been able to debunk.
> 
> cause again,like i said,not ONE SINGLE lone nut theorist has even attempted to debunk these facts below.all they say is they believe oswald did it without showing any evidence that supports their belief that hasnt been shreadded to pieces.Here again are the facts below that prove there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent that the lone nut theorists all refuse to address cause they know they cant counter them.
> 
> 
> 1.no your just afraid of the truth, been brainwashed by our corrupt school system and only see what you WANT to see which is why you will ignore all these facts as we both know.there were many people who came forward who gave versions different than the governments who wound up dying in mysterious deaths.
> 
> 2.some witnesses to the tippet shooting reported seeing TWO men fire at tippet and their descriptions did not fit oswald.neither did the descrptions of the few witnesses who said they saw oswald in the 6th floor window.matter of fact,a film taken of the event that was focused on the 6th floor window,shows TWO figures moving around.
> 
> 3.oswald was sure nonchalent about getting in position and getting up there to shoot the president in the fact that his limo was suppose to arrive at 12:20 where a witness in the book depository said she saw oswald at 12:25 in the second floor room drinking a coke and the limo was running late and did not arrive till 12:30 TEN MINUTES LATE!!. so oswald is all of a sudden a psychic and knows Jfk is going to run late all of a sudden? your funny.
> 
> 4.witnesses claimed the warren commission altered many of their testimonys,a crime itself that the commission members should have all gone to jail for:yep,no conspiracy there.
> the most important one they altered was sandra stiles and another girl who gave testimony they were walking down the stairs in the same timeframe the commission said oswald went down the stairs.in later years after refusing to admit their time frame was wrong,they received harrassment by the police and eventually changed their names and address to get away from that harrassment.
> 
> 6.witnesses that were there that day have come forward years later identifying themselves in the photos that they were there that day saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence.they kept quiet because of all the people who started dying who gave versions different than the governments.they are old and no longer afraid of them anymore and they are talking.Plus Grodens book THE KILLING OF A PRESIDENT indeed shows a pic of a rifleman behind the picket fence.you cant find it on the computer but its in that book.
> 
> 7.many photographer experts have concluded the zapruder film has been altered which is why you dont see Greer the driver who had connections to to the CIA,turn around and fire the fatal head shot to the head. some of the surgeons said that the bullet that killed him came from a HANDGUN shot at close range so the driver indeed did it.the man behind the picket fence was a diversion to get everyones attention away from him.
> 
> 8.they have also concluded the autopsy photos were altered as well.
> 
> 9 at least two days before the assassination,Rose Cheramie,a lady whom a highway police officer found off to the side of the highway dumped from a car in Lousiana,was taken into a hospital and told the doctors while she was still awake before they sedated her,that there was a plot of MEN traveling to dallas to kill Kennedy.the doctors did not take her seriously since they found her to be on drugs but after the assassination,they then took her serious and notified the dallas police and of course she later on died mysteriously after that.How conveinient for the warren commission,yep no conspiracy there.
> 
> 10.all the dallas doctors said the head wound and neck wound were both ENTRANCE wounds.
> 
> 11.you clearly dont know anything at all about the laws of physics since a persons head goes FORWARD if shot from behind.Not ony have many people come on before and posted in the JFK section saying they are hunters and have never seen an animals head go backwards when shot from behind,but an experienced sniper from vietnam who had several DOZEN of sniper kills and was one of the most highly decorated,wrote a book about it as well saying he has never seen a mans head go backwards after shooting them from behind.
> 
> 12.oh and this photo clearly shows this marine sniper and myself unlike you people who are in denial and have been brainwashed by the media,know what we are talking about in the fact his head is going forward after being shot from behind as well.the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...GIFSoupcom.gif
> 
> 
> 13.finally, the hughes film which was taken in dealy plaza by cant remember his first name but last name was Hughes,his film was focused on the alleged 6th floow window and close up photos that have been shown at seminars in dallas over the years show closeups taken seconds before,during,and after the shooting and there is NOBODY in that window!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now if you were saying he was PART of a conspiracy,you would have a case because of these facts below of unnaccountable bullets found at the scene and photographed but as I just proved,that falls apart as well cause of the testimony of the two ladies going down the stairs in the same timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down.
> 
> 14.these are the facts you cant get around that there WAS a conspiracy.
> 
> love the logic of the lone nut theorists.the warren commission was so biased of an investigation its a sick joke It doesnt even touch on many key facts such as several of the witnesses testimony were altered by the warren commission,itself an illegal act,or the many unnaccountable bullets found that day like an entrance shot to the windshield that forensic officers said was an indeed an entrance shot,or the bullet photographed in the doorframe,or the one on the curb that was replaced two days later and plastered over with,or the one on the street marked by an officer,and the one in the street sign seen in the zapruder film that witnesses saw which was taken down and replaced a day later, or the one where a police officer is seen picking it up one off the grass and putting it in his pocket and walking away with it illegally removing evidence
> 
> and according to two women, they altered the testimony of two theirs of having gone down the same stairway the warren commission said oswald went down during the same timeframe.altering their timeframe they gave.
> 
> again they altered many witnesses testimony.a crime itself.
> 
> you all are also ignorant of the testimony of Rose Cherimae, whom you see in the beginning of the film JFK she was a woman found on the side of a highway in Louisiana by a highway patrol officer who was taken to a hospital and told doctors a couple days before the assassination that there was a plot to kill kennedy.that there were MEN traveling to dallas to kill kennedy.they did not take her serious at first because she was found to be on drugs, but after the assassination,they then took her seriously and called the dallas police,and how conveinent for the government that she ended up dying mysteriously after that.
> 
> many witnesses who came forward and gave testimony that did not fit the governments version of events ended up dying mysteriously.in fact,some witnesses kept quiet for many years because they were afraid of winding up as mysterious deaths if they camer forward and talked about a gunman they saw firing a rifle behind the picket fence.Now they are old and close to death so they dont care anymore and are no longer afraid.
> 
> you lone nut theorists have no answers for any of these facts.
Click to expand...


Laughable.  Just because the first doctor to examine him thought the entrance wound was in front, doesn't make it a fact.

Most all of your points are about witnesses who years later supposedly came out with bullshit stories.  Why would they be afraid to come out the day it happened?  Its pure nonesense to believe any witness that waited years to come forward when a President was assassinated.

The "Magic Bullet" conspiracy theory has been debunked so many times.  The governer and Kennedy were both struck at the exact same time (frane 223), as the bulge coming out of the governors chest moved his jacked is noticeable in the frame.  There is no way two gunners from different positions could of inflicted these wounds at the exact same time.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSBXW1-VGmM]Beyond Conspiracy - Kennedy assassination - YouTube[/ame]


Oswald killed him.  Its been demonstrated that a sniper at that distance and angle can hit a slow moving target easily, and yes a skull hit at that angle will explode in the exact manner as seen on in the film.   Its been proven time and again, but nutjobs can't believe it can be that "easy" to kill a President.

Besides, if the CIA wanted to killl him, all they had to do was sabotage his airplane at any time.  Planting multiple snipers in broad daylight in public?  The notion is just so rediculous, and there is ZERO evidence to back it up.

Oswald was a leftwing nutjob, and its hard for modern leftwing nutjobs to accept he killed JFK.


----------



## right_answerjfk

the shooter on the grassy knoll is the cameraman A. Zapruter.  Kennedy was wired into an electrical system that malfunctioned when he was shot by L.H. Oswald.  The camera Zapruter was holding became a part of that electrical current and actually 'shot' Kennedy in the skull with a uranium/plutonium/high energy actinide metal.  That's the black blob seen in front of Kennedy right before his head explodes.  He was killed by the electrical properties of radioactive elements, the physics of the Manhattan Project.  Oswald was the only shooter of a gun at JFK, and the bullet embedded in JFK was sufficient ground to conduct enough radiation to electrocute his skull, as he was actually wired in via his brain to an x-ray propagator.  It's how we now have the MRI, cell phones, and the Internet.  Amazing stuff, and a true american tragedy.  there was a big coverup in 1984 on CNN of what exactly did it.  cnn footage from those years is under lock and key because it determined how the politics would be dealt with... unfortunately, foreign extremists didn't like how we did handle it and conducted the 9/11 attacks.  Truely a shame as this accurate description will most likely not become American truth for years to come.


----------



## Bfgrn

right_answerjfk said:


> the shooter on the grassy knoll is the cameraman A. Zapruter.  Kennedy was wired into an electrical system that malfunctioned when he was shot by L.H. Oswald.  The camera Zapruter was holding became a part of that electrical current and actually 'shot' Kennedy in the skull with a uranium/plutonium/high energy actinide metal.  That's the black blob seen in front of Kennedy right before his head explodes.  He was killed by the electrical properties of radioactive elements, the physics of the Manhattan Project.  Oswald was the only shooter of a gun at JFK, and the bullet embedded in JFK was sufficient ground to conduct enough radiation to electrocute his skull, as he was actually wired in via his brain to an x-ray propagator.  It's how we now have the MRI, cell phones, and the Internet.  Amazing stuff, and a true american tragedy.  there was a big coverup in 1984 on CNN of what exactly did it.  cnn footage from those years is under lock and key because it determined how the politics would be dealt with... unfortunately, foreign extremists didn't like how we did handle it and conducted the 9/11 attacks.  Truely a shame as this accurate description will most likely not become American truth for years to come.



It is pretty amazing the lengths morons will go to just to conform. No independent though allowed. Leftist Oliver Stone produced a movie about the assassination. That is the equivalent of Micheal Moore, so whatever Stone came up with, it MUST be crushed.

I have studied this horrible event for 40 years. Oswald was not the lone assassin. The law of physics disproves that fact at every turn.

Need one? Because ONE is all that's needed to disprove a single assassin with a bolt action rifle killed the President and wounded the Governor. FBI tests for the Warren Commission found that a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 required a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots.

Numerous witnesses including Secret Service agents described a double-bang. The last two shots almost simultaneous. IMPOSSIBLE if a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 requiring a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots did all the carnage.

The Double Bang

 FBI tests for the Warren Commission found that a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 required a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots. [62] The HSCA made tests in which the telescopic sight was removed to see how fast the rifle could be fired without aiming. Its tests resulted in firings of 1.65, 1.75, and just over two seconds. [63] The only way that the rifle could be fired this quickly was to simply maneuver the bolt action as fast as possible and shoot. The tests were not done with Oswald's Mannlicher Carcano. Whether Oswald's rifle was in a condition where it could be tested is questionable since "the pressure to open the bolt was so great that we tended to move the rifle off the target," according to one of the Warren Commission testers. [64]

If Oswald were the only shooter there would have to be at least 2.3 seconds between shots, assuming he used the telescopic sight found on the Mannlicher Carcano. The three shots that the Warren Commission claimed were fired from Oswald's rifle could not have been shot faster than 6.9 seconds. Secret Service Agent Roy Kellerman described the shots as a "flurry." Two of the shots were often described by witnesses as so closely spaced that theyseemed "simultaneous" and had "practically no time element between them." Additionally, there is a substantial amount of testimony, presented in this article, that describes the later shots as sounding different from the first shot. Governor Connally's initial reaction to the gunfire was "that there were either two or three people involved or more in this or someone was shooting with an automatic rifle." [65]

A double sound, or bang, is described by three Secret Service agents. Two of these agents sat within feet of Kennedy as occupants of the limousine. A double shot was reported by one of the witnesses standing on the overpass.

Special Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, testified that "the last two shots seemed to be just simultaneously, one behind the other." [66]

The other Secret Serviceman in the limousine was Roy Kellerman. Agent Kellerman sat next to Greer and was intimately familiar with the sound of weapons. He described the first shot like many others had, as sounding like a firecracker. But the other two shots, which he officially reported as a "flurry," sounded different than the first shot. Asked by Mr. Specter if Kellerman could describe the sound of the flurry of shots by way of distinction of the first shot, Kellerman replied " ... if I recall correctly these were two sharp reports, sir." Did they sound different from the first shot, asked Specter. "Yes. Definitely. Very much so." Kellerman added: " ... "Let me give you an illustration ... You have heard the sound barrier, of a plane breaking the sound barrier, bang, bang? That is it. It was like a doublebang --- bang, bang." [67]

In Warren Commission testimony Special Agent Hickey described "two reports which I thought were shots ... that there seemed to be practically no time element between them." [68]

Clint Hill, the agent who threw himself into the limousine after the shooting, told the Commission that the second noise he heard was different from the first shot " ... like the sound of shooting a revolver into something hard... almost a double sound." [69]

S.M. Holland carefully watched the motorcade from the railroad overpass. He heard four shots with the third and fourth sounding like a "double shot." He thought some of the shots came from behind the fence on the grassy knoll. "Well it would be like you're firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun... the third shot was not so loud ... the third and fourth shot hit the President." [70]

Deputy Sheriff Roger Craig. "The first shot ... sort of like it reverberated ... well, it was quite a pause between there [the first and second shots] ... It could have been a little longer [than two or three seconds]... " Between the second and third shots there was "no more than two seconds. It was--they were real rapid." [71]

Joe R. Molina. "... Of course, the first shot was fired then there was an interval between the first and second, longer than the second and third." [72]

Seymour Weitzman. "First one, then the second two seemed to be simultaneously." [73]

Ladybird Johnson. " ... suddenly there was a sharp loud report--a shot. It seemed to me to come from the right, above my shoulder, from a building. Then a moment and then two more shots in rapid succession." [74]

Special Agent Forrest V. Sorrels. "There was to me about twice as much time between the first and second shots as there was between the second and third shots." [75]

Congressman Ralph W. Yarborough. "... by my estimate--to me there seemed to be a longer time between the first and second shots, a much shorter time between the second and third shots... after the first shot about three seconds another shot boomed out, and after what I took to be one-half the time between the first and second shots ... the third shot about one and one-half seconds after the second shot ..." [76]

Mayor Earle Cabell. "There was a longer pause between the first and second shots than there was between the second and third shots. They were in rather rapid succession." [77]

Special Agent Sam A. Kinney. "I saw the President lean toward the left and appeared to have grabbed his chest with his right hand. There was a second of pause and then two more shots were heard ... " [78]

Special Agent William A. McIntyre. "The Presidential vehicle was approximately 200 feet from the underpass when the first shot was fired, followed in quick succession by two more. I would estimate that all three shots were fired within five seconds. After the second shot, I looked at the President and witnessed his being struck in the head by the third and last shot." [79]

Special Agent George Hickey (in reference to the second and third shots). "At the moment he was almost sitting erect I heard two reports, which I thought were shots and that appeared to me completely different in sound than the first report and were in such rapid succession that there seemed to be practically no time element between them." [80]

Special Agent Warren W. Taylor. "In the instant that my left foot touched the ground, I heard two more bangs and realized that they must be gun shots." [81]

Linda Willis. "Yes, I heard one. Then there was a little bit of time, and then there were two real fast bullets together. When the first one hit, well, the President turned from waving to the people, and he grabbed his throat, and he kind of slumped forward, and then I couldn't tell where the second shot went." [82]

Special Agent Rufus Youngblood. "There seemed to be a longer span of time between the first and the second shot than there was between the second and third shot." [83] " ... from the beginning at the sound of the first shot to the second or third shot, happened with a few seconds." [84]

Robert Jackson. "I would say to me it seemed like three or four seconds between the first and the second, and between the second and third, well, I guess two seconds, they were very close together ... " [85]

Arnold Rowland. "The actual time between the reports I would say now, after having had time to consider the six seconds between the first and second report and two between the second and third." [86]

Luke Mooney. "... The second and third shot was pretty close together, but there was a short lapse there between the first and second shot." [87]

Ms. Mitchell (Mary Ann Mitchell). "... there were three---the second and third being closer together than the first and second ... " [88]

Lee Bowers "I heard three shots. One, then a slight pause, then two very close together ... also reverberation from the shots." [89]

Jean Hill. "There were three shots -- one right after the other, and a distinct pause, or just a moment's pause, and I heard more ... " And concerning the shots that followed the first three Ms. Hill said they were "quicker -- more automatic." [90]


----------



## 7forever

Did ya catch that B? He may have been shot twice at the end, but the other would be in the back, not head. *He is really describing four shots*.

Special Agent William A. McIntyre. "The Presidential vehicle was approximately 200 feet from the underpass when the first shot was fired, followed in quick succession by two more. I would estimate that all three shots were fired within five seconds. After the second shot,* I looked at the President and witnessed his being struck in the head by the third and last shot*." [79]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Did ya catch that B? He may have been shot twice at the end, but the other would be in the back, not head. *He is really describing four shots*.
> 
> Special Agent William A. McIntyre. "The Presidential vehicle was approximately 200 feet from the underpass when the first shot was fired, followed in quick succession by two more. I would estimate that all three shots were fired within five seconds. After the second shot,* I looked at the President and witnessed his being struck in the head by the third and last shot*." [79]



I could explain where you're going wrong using that quote, but it's more fun watching you flail helplessly.


----------



## theHawk

Bfgrn said:


> Need one? Because ONE is all that's needed to disprove a single assassin with a bolt action rifle killed the President and wounded the Governor. FBI tests for the Warren Commission found that a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 required a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots.
> 
> Numerous witnesses including Secret Service agents described a double-bang. The last two shots almost simultaneous. IMPOSSIBLE if a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 requiring a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots did all the carnage.



The last two shots were simultaneous?  What the hell are you talking about?  The second shot (that struck Kennedy through the neck and also the governor) took place at 223 and the third was a few seconds later (313).  With the first missed shot at about 160, it was 8.3 seconds for three shots, not 6 seconds.  And guess how many empty rounds were found with the rifle?  Three!

And why are you conspiracy nuts always using vague interviews of people that were there, as if any of those people had a stopwatch and was timing the shots.   There is NO evidence there was ever a second gunman, NONE.

Oswald was a radical leftwing nut just like you conspiracy nuts.  He tried to kill a retired general in April of 1963 because he was too right wing, and he killed JFK because he wasn't left wing enough.


----------



## Bfgrn

theHawk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need one? Because ONE is all that's needed to disprove a single assassin with a bolt action rifle killed the President and wounded the Governor. FBI tests for the Warren Commission found that a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 required a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots.
> 
> Numerous witnesses including Secret Service agents described a double-bang. The last two shots almost simultaneous. IMPOSSIBLE if a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 requiring a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots did all the carnage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two shots were simultaneous?  What the hell are you talking about?  The second shot (that struck Kennedy through the neck and also the governor) took place at 223 and the third was a few seconds later (313).  With the first missed shot at about 160, it was 8.3 seconds for three shots, not 6 seconds.  And guess how many empty rounds were found with the rifle?  Three!
> 
> And why are you conspiracy nuts always using vague interviews of people that were there, as if any of those people had a stopwatch and was timing the shots.   There is NO evidence there was ever a second gunman, NONE.
> 
> Oswald was a radical leftwing nut just like you conspiracy nuts.  He tried to kill a retired general in April of 1963 because he was too right wing, and he killed JFK because he wasn't left wing enough.
Click to expand...


Vague interviews? Many of the people who said the cadence was: bang.....................bang..bang 
were Secret Service agents like Win Lawson who was in the car directly in front of the President's limousine.

Need another? Because ONE is all that's needed to disprove a single assassin with a bolt action rifle killed the President and wounded the Governor.

The second shot did not strike Kennedy in the neck. A bullet struck the President in the BACK, at the level of the third thoracic vertebrae. In the autopsy, the wound was probed and the bullet never entered the plural cavity. It was a shallow wound and at a steep 45 degree downward angle. The only way someone on the 6th floor or the TSBD building could inflict that wound would be to fire when the limousine was almost directly under the window. That would have been well before the President showed any evidence of being hit.

My problem with the assassination of President Kennedy and the official state version of the truth is that the evidence doesn't support the conclusion. 

If you are going to play the 'why, why not' card, then why would the Warren Commission start with the single bullet theory. That should have evolved after exhaustive investigations into the most likely explanation...a second gunman. The overwhelming evidence points to different bullets hitting the president and the Governor. The Warren Commission reminds me of the Emperor's New Clothes.

I will provide some facts that should create a great deal of doubt in any thinking person.

The Warren Commission never examined autopsy photos of the president's wounds. They were provided artist renderings (CE385, 86) of his wounds produced by H.A. Rydberg under the direction of JFK autopsy physician Dr. James Humes, these drawings made by Rydberg represent the Commission's view of the paths of two bullets that struck Kennedy....

*Here is the official version of the truth 

Warren Commission Exhibits...the state's version of the President's wounds...

CE385





CE386




---------------------------------------------------------------------
NOW...

Here is the autopsy face sheet (note the location of the body wound (7x4) that is the SBT first wound) 






Here is the President's jacket and shirt...











Here is an autopsy photo of the back wound...






Here is the Death Certificate signed by the President's personal physician Dr. Burkley. Note the description of the second wound 'in the posterior back at about the level of the thrird thoracic vertebra'   











You don't need to be a doctor or a scientist to see the anomalies and contradictions...*


----------



## theHawk

OK, so the bullet actually went in through his upper back/shoulder, and out just below his neck.  If you're saying that shot came from the front, it would had been fired from a low angle, within the limosine? If it came from a high angle then the bullet would of continued downward and the bullet would of struck the car somewhere behind him, but this did not happen since there is no bullet hole or dent in the rear of the vehicle.

I don't know where you get this 45 degree angle from either, nothing in the autopsy shows that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theHawk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just can't handle the fact that a left wing communist loon is responsible for the assassination.
> 
> Just like some people can't believe that radical islamists hijacked planes on 9/11 and crashed them.
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't fit their agenda, some people have to make up excuses and come up with conspiracy theories to deflect off the real perps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people cant handle the truth that the CIA killed him and the driver shot him.they cant believe their government could do such a thing and are closed minded to the facts
> 
> since it doesnt fit their agenda that there was a conspiracy,some people live in denial and have to make up excuses and come up with coincidence theories to deflect from the real perps,the CIA.
> 
> some people ignore the laws of physics
> 
> oh and since you bring up 9/11,same thing, about the CIA,cant believe their own government coud do such a thing and are closed minded about the facts and ignore the laws of physics and expert witness testimonys that explosives brought down the towers and neocons in the Bush administration orchestrated it all.
> 
> you have no answers for these facts in these videos and this post that prove a conspiracy existed and oswald was innocent. the people who believe 19 muslims were behind 9/11 and that oswald did it,need to get off that weed they been smoking.
> 
> 
> oh and by the way,your obviously ignorant to the fact that even the government itself admitted in the 70's that the warren commissions conclusions that oswald was the lone assassin were wrong when confronted with facts that there were at least 5 shots as recorded from a policemens dictablet that day inadvertantly.
> 
> they were forced to admit a second shooter was involved when that evidence surfaced,concluding that his death was the result of a probable conspiracy but were unable to locate the 2nd shooter.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j35UxRKDW-s]The Day The Dream Died JFK Conspiracy Documentary - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyvRfeLDsB4]Two Men In Dallas - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anyone who thinks oswald shot kennedy is a complete idiot or a disinformation agent troll like rightwinger.The facts are overwhelming that oswald was innocent and there were many forces behind his assassination.these are the facts the lone nut theorists cant get around that exonerate oswald and prove he was innocent and there was a conspiracy that nobody has ever been able to debunk.
> 
> cause again,like i said,not ONE SINGLE lone nut theorist has even attempted to debunk these facts below.all they say is they believe oswald did it without showing any evidence that supports their belief that hasnt been shreadded to pieces.Here again are the facts below that prove there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent that the lone nut theorists all refuse to address cause they know they cant counter them.
> 
> 
> 1.no your just afraid of the truth, been brainwashed by our corrupt school system and only see what you WANT to see which is why you will ignore all these facts as we both know.there were many people who came forward who gave versions different than the governments who wound up dying in mysterious deaths.
> 
> 2.some witnesses to the tippet shooting reported seeing TWO men fire at tippet and their descriptions did not fit oswald.neither did the descrptions of the few witnesses who said they saw oswald in the 6th floor window.matter of fact,a film taken of the event that was focused on the 6th floor window,shows TWO figures moving around.
> 
> 3.oswald was sure nonchalent about getting in position and getting up there to shoot the president in the fact that his limo was suppose to arrive at 12:20 where a witness in the book depository said she saw oswald at 12:25 in the second floor room drinking a coke and the limo was running late and did not arrive till 12:30 TEN MINUTES LATE!!. so oswald is all of a sudden a psychic and knows Jfk is going to run late all of a sudden? your funny.
> 
> 4.witnesses claimed the warren commission altered many of their testimonys,a crime itself that the commission members should have all gone to jail for:yep,no conspiracy there.
> the most important one they altered was sandra stiles and another girl who gave testimony they were walking down the stairs in the same timeframe the commission said oswald went down the stairs.in later years after refusing to admit their time frame was wrong,they received harrassment by the police and eventually changed their names and address to get away from that harrassment.
> 
> 6.witnesses that were there that day have come forward years later identifying themselves in the photos that they were there that day saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence.they kept quiet because of all the people who started dying who gave versions different than the governments.they are old and no longer afraid of them anymore and they are talking.Plus Grodens book THE KILLING OF A PRESIDENT indeed shows a pic of a rifleman behind the picket fence.you cant find it on the computer but its in that book.
> 
> 7.many photographer experts have concluded the zapruder film has been altered which is why you dont see Greer the driver who had connections to to the CIA,turn around and fire the fatal head shot to the head. some of the surgeons said that the bullet that killed him came from a HANDGUN shot at close range so the driver indeed did it.the man behind the picket fence was a diversion to get everyones attention away from him.
> 
> 8.they have also concluded the autopsy photos were altered as well.
> 
> 9 at least two days before the assassination,Rose Cheramie,a lady whom a highway police officer found off to the side of the highway dumped from a car in Lousiana,was taken into a hospital and told the doctors while she was still awake before they sedated her,that there was a plot of MEN traveling to dallas to kill Kennedy.the doctors did not take her seriously since they found her to be on drugs but after the assassination,they then took her serious and notified the dallas police and of course she later on died mysteriously after that.How conveinient for the warren commission,yep no conspiracy there.
> 
> 10.all the dallas doctors said the head wound and neck wound were both ENTRANCE wounds.
> 
> 11.you clearly dont know anything at all about the laws of physics since a persons head goes FORWARD if shot from behind.Not ony have many people come on before and posted in the JFK section saying they are hunters and have never seen an animals head go backwards when shot from behind,but an experienced sniper from vietnam who had several DOZEN of sniper kills and was one of the most highly decorated,wrote a book about it as well saying he has never seen a mans head go backwards after shooting them from behind.
> 
> 12.oh and this photo clearly shows this marine sniper and myself unlike you people who are in denial and have been brainwashed by the media,know what we are talking about in the fact his head is going forward after being shot from behind as well.the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...GIFSoupcom.gif
> 
> 
> 13.finally, the hughes film which was taken in dealy plaza by cant remember his first name but last name was Hughes,his film was focused on the alleged 6th floow window and close up photos that have been shown at seminars in dallas over the years show closeups taken seconds before,during,and after the shooting and there is NOBODY in that window!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now if you were saying he was PART of a conspiracy,you would have a case because of these facts below of unnaccountable bullets found at the scene and photographed but as I just proved,that falls apart as well cause of the testimony of the two ladies going down the stairs in the same timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down.
> 
> 14.these are the facts you cant get around that there WAS a conspiracy.
> 
> love the logic of the lone nut theorists.the warren commission was so biased of an investigation its a sick joke It doesnt even touch on many key facts such as several of the witnesses testimony were altered by the warren commission,itself an illegal act,or the many unnaccountable bullets found that day like an entrance shot to the windshield that forensic officers said was an indeed an entrance shot,or the bullet photographed in the doorframe,or the one on the curb that was replaced two days later and plastered over with,or the one on the street marked by an officer,and the one in the street sign seen in the zapruder film that witnesses saw which was taken down and replaced a day later, or the one where a police officer is seen picking it up one off the grass and putting it in his pocket and walking away with it illegally removing evidence
> 
> and according to two women, they altered the testimony of two theirs of having gone down the same stairway the warren commission said oswald went down during the same timeframe.altering their timeframe they gave.
> 
> again they altered many witnesses testimony.a crime itself.
> 
> you all are also ignorant of the testimony of Rose Cherimae, whom you see in the beginning of the film JFK she was a woman found on the side of a highway in Louisiana by a highway patrol officer who was taken to a hospital and told doctors a couple days before the assassination that there was a plot to kill kennedy.that there were MEN traveling to dallas to kill kennedy.they did not take her serious at first because she was found to be on drugs, but after the assassination,they then took her seriously and called the dallas police,and how conveinent for the government that she ended up dying mysteriously after that.
> 
> many witnesses who came forward and gave testimony that did not fit the governments version of events ended up dying mysteriously.in fact,some witnesses kept quiet for many years because they were afraid of winding up as mysterious deaths if they camer forward and talked about a gunman they saw firing a rifle behind the picket fence.Now they are old and close to death so they dont care anymore and are no longer afraid.
> 
> you lone nut theorists have no answers for any of these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Just because the first doctor to examine him thought the entrance wound was in front, doesn't make it a fact.
> 
> Most all of your points are about witnesses who years later supposedly came out with bullshit stories.  Why would they be afraid to come out the day it happened?  Its pure nonesense to believe any witness that waited years to come forward when a President was assassinated.
> 
> The "Magic Bullet" conspiracy theory has been debunked so many times.  The governer and Kennedy were both struck at the exact same time (frane 223), as the bulge coming out of the governors chest moved his jacked is noticeable in the frame.  There is no way two gunners from different positions could of inflicted these wounds at the exact same time.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSBXW1-VGmM]Beyond Conspiracy - Kennedy assassination - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Oswald killed him.  Its been demonstrated that a sniper at that distance and angle can hit a slow moving target easily, and yes a skull hit at that angle will explode in the exact manner as seen on in the film.   Its been proven time and again, but nutjobs can't believe it can be that "easy" to kill a President.
> 
> Besides, if the CIA wanted to killl him, all they had to do was sabotage his airplane at any time.  Planting multiple snipers in broad daylight in public?  The notion is just so rediculous, and there is ZERO evidence to back it up.
> 
> Oswald was a leftwing nutjob, and its hard for modern leftwing nutjobs to accept he killed JFK.
Click to expand...


Nice game of dodgeball you play. you dodged everyone of those facts I listed and proved you didnt even bother to  watch those two videos since they debunk that propaganda piece people like you have been brainwashed to believe in.those two videos have facts in there that beyond conspiracy did not cover and ignored. thanks for proving you only see what you WANT to see and your in denial.

according to YOUR logic,one of the men on the HSCA investigation committe never wrote a book talking about how he resigned because the committe ignored and did not pursue any evidence that pointed towards government involvement.He just made it up talking about how two CIA men came forwward when the HSCA investigation was winding down and said-we did it where do you want to go with this investigation? which they did not pursue.that never happpened,

 nor did it ever happen that E HOWRD HUNT a CIA operative under richard nixon when he was vice president and ran covert operations for him,and was arressted in the watergate burglury and denied for years that he was in dallas texas that day,according to YOUR logic,his son never tape recorded him confessing he lied all those years ADMITTING he was in dallas  that day as part of a CIA operation to kill him. 

I would post the video of Hunt confessing this  but as you just proved,you only see what you WANT to see and only watch vidoes that supports the warren commission fairy tale that oswald did it.

you clearly have no debating skills.you did not counter one bit of information presented in those two videos or any of those facts I listed.you wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall.you got to actually address the information your opponent presents.till you learn to do that,this is what I have to say to your pathetic lies


----------



## LA RAM FAN

right_answerjfk said:


> the shooter on the grassy knoll is the cameraman A. Zapruter.  Kennedy was wired into an electrical system that malfunctioned when he was shot by L.H. Oswald.  The camera Zapruter was holding became a part of that electrical current and actually 'shot' Kennedy in the skull with a uranium/plutonium/high energy actinide metal.  That's the black blob seen in front of Kennedy right before his head explodes.  He was killed by the electrical properties of radioactive elements, the physics of the Manhattan Project.  Oswald was the only shooter of a gun at JFK, and the bullet embedded in JFK was sufficient ground to conduct enough radiation to electrocute his skull, as he was actually wired in via his brain to an x-ray propagator.  It's how we now have the MRI, cell phones, and the Internet.  Amazing stuff, and a true american tragedy.  there was a big coverup in 1984 on CNN of what exactly did it.  cnn footage from those years is under lock and key because it determined how the politics would be dealt with... unfortunately, foreign extremists didn't like how we did handle it and conducted the 9/11 attacks.  Truely a shame as this accurate description will most likely not become American truth for years to come.



okay your clearly trolling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

theHawk said:


> OK, so the bullet actually went in through his upper back/shoulder, and out just below his neck.  If you're saying that shot came from the front, it would had been fired from a low angle, within the limosine? If it came from a high angle then the bullet would of continued downward and the bullet would of struck the car somewhere behind him, but this did not happen since there is no bullet hole or dent in the rear of the vehicle.
> 
> I don't know where you get this 45 degree angle from either, nothing in the autopsy shows that.



wow your clearly in denial. a 6th floor window and no 45 degree angle? yep your in denial. and sorry to break your heart but there was no entrance wound in the neckonly in the throut..

then congressmen Gerald Ford moved the back wound up a few inches to the neck and it was even in the lamestream media amazingly a few years ago,that he secretly recorded the warren commission hearings and gave them to J edgar Hoover.that was his reward for participating in the coverup,the office of the presidency.

you are also ignorant of the fact that all the dalls doctors said both the wound to the head and the neck were ENTRANCE wounds. you wont read any of this of course since you prove you play a nice game of dodgeball all the time when you are cornered,running away from all those facts I listed earlier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In fact all the initial reports that first came out that day,the newspapers in fact were quoting the doctors saying he had an ENTRANCE wound to the front of the neck in all the newspapers.

Then when the newspapers dicovered the lies of the FBI that oswald was the lone assassin from the school book depository,Time Life magazine ran a special the following week saying that Kennedy received the entrance wound to the throut because he was turning around looking at the depository,then when film footage emerged showing that to be a lie,that he never turned around to look backwards,thats when the media THEN changed their story AGAIN  a to a NEW lie,that oswald was shot in the back of the neck.

It was one lie concocted after another from the very begginning and all you lone nut theorists are making yourselves look like idiots living in denial playing dodgeball refusing to address the facts that prove the warren commission was a fairy tale.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> In fact all the initial reports that first came out that day,the newspapers in fact were quoting the doctors saying he had an ENTRANCE wound to the front of the neck in all the newspapers.
> 
> Then when the newspapers dicovered the lies of the FBI that oswald was the lone assassin from the school book depository,Time Life magazine ran a special the following week saying that Kennedy received the entrance wound to the throut because he was turning around looking at the depository,then when film footage emerged showing that to be a lie,that he never turned around to look backwards,thats when the media THEN changed their story AGAIN  a to a NEW lie,*that oswald was shot in the back of the neck.*
> 
> It was one lie concocted after another from the very begginning and all you lone nut theorists are making yourselves look like idiots living in denial playing dodgeball refusing to address the facts that prove the warren commission was a fairy tale.



*Please link to any story claiming that Oswald was shot in the back of the neck.

Thankies.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The logic of people like the hawk obviousy think this guy is a tin foli hatter as were all the dallas doctors. comedy gold.the hawk and the other lone nut theorists really need to get that comedy club going.

or they could do the mature thing and admit they skipped through junior high school science classes and admit they have been brainwashed,based on how net people can hide behind the computer though,i doubt he is mature enough to do that though.

Last surviving FBI agent at JFK autopsy who 'did not believe the single bullet theory' dies | Mail Online


----------



## PredFan

I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:

1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
3. We did actually land on the moon.
4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.

You're welcome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.





predfan  obviously has reading comprehension problems just like The Hawk does.

that seems to be a common trait with all lone nut theorists.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html

predfan cant refute the facts so like all lone nut theorists,he can only troll in defeat.comedy gold.


----------



## Bfgrn

PredFan said:


> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.



4 out of 5 is a good average. And it is deceitful and ignorant to try to lump them together. 

Any citizen who has studied the physical, medical, forensic and expert witness testimony in the assassination of President Kennedy and then makes a blanket statement that Oswald acted alone is a first class brainwashed conformist and statist. The government LIED to us. Something you right wing turds tell us every day, EXCEPT in this case. Even though we have verification that the White House, the FBI and the Justice Department decided the day after Oswald was silenced: "The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial."

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact all the initial reports that first came out that day,the newspapers in fact were quoting the doctors saying he had an ENTRANCE wound to the front of the neck in all the newspapers.
> 
> Then when the newspapers dicovered the lies of the FBI that oswald was the lone assassin from the school book depository,Time Life magazine ran a special the following week saying that Kennedy received the entrance wound to the throut because he was turning around looking at the depository,then when film footage emerged showing that to be a lie,that he never turned around to look backwards,thats when the media THEN changed their story AGAIN  a to a NEW lie,*that oswald was shot in the back of the neck.*
> 
> It was one lie concocted after another from the very begginning and all you lone nut theorists are making yourselves look like idiots living in denial playing dodgeball refusing to address the facts that prove the warren commission was a fairy tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please link to any story claiming that Oswald was shot in the back of the neck.
> 
> Thankies.*
Click to expand...


Bump for Rimjob to ignore again.


----------



## 7forever

The JFKHistory forum is now closed. It's primary function was to lend a bit of badly 
needed sanity to the JFK case, but in recent times it has done exactly the opposite. I 
do want to thank everyone who has contributed over the years - even those whose beliefs
are extreme. 

Robert Harris


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edit out.wrong thread by mistake.


----------



## 7forever

It's not about rubbing it in, but setting the record straight. Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. The three films showing all or parts of the assassination confirm these accounts. 

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.






Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)  Posner vs Harris

(Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)   

Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn. 
Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that? 
Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots. 
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes. 
*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away. 
Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there? 
Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot. 
*Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear? 
Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure. 
Mr. BALL - You think you heard four? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> It's not about rubbing it in, but setting the record straight. Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. The three films showing all or parts of the assassination confirm these accounts.
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)  Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)
> 
> Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn.
> Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that?
> Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots.
> Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from?
> Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was.
> Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing?
> Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement.
> Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes.
> *Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction?
> Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car.
> Mr. BALL - From the President's car.
> Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away.
> Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there?
> Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot.
> *Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear?
> Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure.
> Mr. BALL - You think you heard four?
> Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.



*Baloney.*


----------



## 7forever

C'mon Rat, I expect more bullshit than that from you.

THE FAKE REFLECTIONS WERE ONLY ADDED TO ZAPRUDER. *This simple truth was proven almost three years ago*.

-*Mary Moorman *took her *polaroid* at Zapruder frame 309, and in it *the white blob was not added*.
-*The Muchmore Film *is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and *no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either*.

-And finally, *the* all-important* Nix Film *provides a double whammy. Not only* is it missing the white blob*, but *Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. His head moves perfectly with the fakery in Zapruder*, but they didn't even bother with these other recordings.
*-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> C'mon Rat, I expect more bullshit than that from you.
> 
> THE FAKE REFLECTIONS WERE ONLY ADDED TO ZAPRUDER. *This simple truth was proven almost three years ago*.
> 
> -*Mary Moorman *took her *polaroid* at Zapruder frame 309, and in it *the white blob was not added*.
> -*The Muchmore Film *is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and *no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either*.
> 
> -And finally, *the* all-important* Nix Film *provides a double whammy. Not only* is it missing the white blob*, but *Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. His head moves perfectly with the fakery in Zapruder*, but they didn't even bother with these other recordings.
> *-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN!*



*Baloney.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Bfgrn

It's too bad this thread has turned into a childish food fight.

There is a lot of evidence that the assassination of the leader of the free world did not happen the way our government said it did.

What's ironic is how many people who on other threads say they don't trust the government and that the government lies to us, BUT, on this topic they adamantly defend the government version. And to even question the government version makes you some kind of nut.

Even though we have proof the highest levels of government (the White House, the FBI Director, and the Justice Dept) decided one day after Oswald was silenced forever that:

1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists.

Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

Deputy Attorney General


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> It's too bad this thread has turned into a childish food fight.
> 
> There is a lot of evidence that the assassination of the leader of the free world did not happen the way our government said it did.
> 
> What's ironic is how many people who on other threads say they don't trust the government and that the government lies to us, BUT, on this topic they adamantly defend the government version. And to even question the government version makes you some kind of nut.
> 
> Even though we have proof the highest levels of government (the White House, the FBI Director, and the Justice Dept) decided one day after Oswald was silenced forever that:
> 
> 1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.
> 
> 2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists.
> 
> Nicholas deB. Katzenbach
> 
> Deputy Attorney General


(snicker)


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad this thread has turned into a childish food fight.
> 
> There is a lot of evidence that the assassination of the leader of the free world did not happen the way our government said it did.
> 
> What's ironic is how many people who on other threads say they don't trust the government and that the government lies to us, BUT, on this topic they adamantly defend the government version. And to even question the government version makes you some kind of nut.
> 
> Even though we have proof the highest levels of government (the White House, the FBI Director, and the Justice Dept) decided one day after Oswald was silenced forever that:
> 
> 1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.
> 
> 2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists.
> 
> Nicholas deB. Katzenbach
> 
> Deputy Attorney General
> 
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


snicker? Try not to overwhelm us with too much information...


----------



## 7forever

Since the ss agent driving the President shot him, the conspiracy went to the Whitehouse, which included LBJ. I personally don't think the decision to kill JFK originated with Lyndon, but he knew it was gonna happen and was pleased with being sworn in early that afternoon.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=murder+from+within&sprefix=Murder+from]Amazon.com: murder from within: Books[/ame]

Murder from Within  Foreword by Tyler Newcomb

*That which is most simple and obvious is the hardest to fathom* E.A.
Poe

                                           How It All Began

*I remember it like it was yesterday. It was early summer in 1966 *and I was
sitting at the breakfast table with my father, Fred T. Newcomb while he was
reading a front page article in the L.A. Times written by Robert J. Donovan.
It was a review of a new book written by Edward J. Epstein entitled Inquest.
Suddenly, Dad got up and started pacing the kitchen floor. *My God,
someone else may have shot Kennedy were his words. That was how it all
began*.

For the next 8 years nearly all of his spare time and money was devoted to
the subject. *With the partnership of Perry Adams it eventually culminated in
the writing of Murder From Within in 1974*.

Dad and Perry wrote Murder From Within after years of hard work and
thousands of dollars in personal expense. I witnessed this first hand while I
was in college at ASU in Tempe AZ and helped out when *I* could (for
example buying them the Warren Commissions 26 Volumes and Exhibits
for their use and study and *venturing to* the National Archives in
Washington DC for documents and to* Bill Greer's home in nearby Maryland
(the driver of the Limo that day) to try to interview him in 1973*. During this time *Dad and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape*. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book. *One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade*. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.

*When the book was just about completed they printed up @ 100 copies* at a personal cost of far more than $1000 (in the 1970's an enormous expense for their modest incomes and lifestyles). Not For Sale was explicitly stamped at the beginning. *All copies were mailed to prominent Senators, Congressmen, FBI Agents and other law enforcement personnel for the express purpose of seriously reopening the case*. Perhaps the 1976 House Select Committee on Assassinations came to be in some small measure from someone there reading Murder From Within? *He and Perry were asked to testify*.

I often wondered about that and also wondered what motivated my Dad to
do what he did by not trying to market and sell this incredible story. It didn't
make sense to me at the time. I am more pragmatic than my father.
Eventually I realized Dad was not motivated by greed. He was an Idealist on
a mission. After all is said and done (what with all the critics of the critics
complaining about the "money making motivation" for their books) that is to
be admired.

During this time I was in a traveling Rock Show Band The Gringos and
nearly every town we played in *I would do a JFK Assassination slide show
and film and audio tape show. A primitive Powerpoint presentation so to
speak in 32 different States at all the Night Clubs we played*. I would guess
hundreds of people over the years saw this or heard about this "theory" and
believe it. Nearly Every time I ask them to take their eyes off Kennedy and
watch the Driver while projecting the Zapruder Film* (we had a bootleg copy
from Jim Garrison 7 years before Geraldo showed it on TV) a gasp and
groan comes out "Oh My God...he did it"*. The "optical illusion" on the film
of the Driver turning, aiming, firing and turning back to drive at the moment
Kennedy's head explodes is mind shattering. What are the odds such a thing
could actually happen at that exact instant on the most important amateur
film ever made? The "gun" however upon close frame inspection appears to
be part of Roy Kellerman's hair. But is it? (Fig. Forward -1)

No one can prove it either way because the film was in possession of the
Secret Service and if Dads theory is correct they were busy altering the film
itself creating a new original obliterating their complicity in the killing.
For the better part of forty years all of us have been scouring the landscape
for a gunman other than Oswald. We've looked in trees and bushes the sewer
system the Dal-Tex building the overpass everywhere except the most
obvious place, the car itself, which conveniently and by design became both
a portable crime scene and the "get away" car.

All along it was right there in front of us. Our eyes can't believe it. "That's
preposterous" is the first reaction. But it's really the only theory that answers
the oft asked question why did *Jackie frantically *try to get out of the car?
Was she going for help or trying to retrieve a part of Kennedy's skull? No.
The first law in times of danger is self-preservation. As Lenny Bruce so
inelegantly put it..."She *was hauling ass to save ass*".

*Over the years the 100 + copies of the book became an underground cult
rarity* and "must have" in the JFK Assassination Research and Collector
community. *Copies of it were cheaply Xeroxed in Canada and illegally sold
from there for $30*. These copies made the rounds between researchers and collectors alike.

For years and years I have been asked by scores of people if they could
purchase a copy of the manuscript Murder From Within. I've always politely
declined and told them I only have my one personal signed copy # 95 but
that perhaps someday it will be released and published. That someday has
finally arrived. It is the fondest wish of myself, my sister Valerie and Bonnie
Adams (Perry's widow) to have it legally and professionally printed and
published while Dad is still alive (although ailing). What did Dad say when
we told him about this from his convalescent bed? He smiled and said
simply "get 'er dun".

If you are reading this for first time and all you know about it is "the Driver
did it" theory be prepared to find a lot more to it than just that. *Read this
knowing it was written years and years before anyone else had pointed a
finger at the Secret Service and Lyndon Johnson*. This theory out of all of
them is the only one that can truly hold together as far as answering the 3
major questions: Why did it happen (motive), Who was responsible and
most important How was it covered up and a scapegoat framed.

Who could have done such a thing and gotten away with The Crime of the
Century? *The "simplest explanation is the best" or "Occam's Razor" which is
an old Lawyers Maxim and certainly applies in this case*. Only a small,
brutal and fiendishly clever group led by the only person driven to benefit
from the murder directly could have accomplished such a dastardly deed. All of this is certainly not without precedence in history. *Going all the way back to Caesar and several Roman emperors (who were done in by their inner circle and by their own praetorian guards) and on up to Napoleon (arsenic poisoning?) Huey Long, Benigno Aquino (army airport security), Anwar Sadat and recently Indhira Ghandi*.

*Once the power of the Presidency was obtained Lyndon Johnson could and
did control the flow and manipulation of the evidence and also had the
umbrella of cover that if it were exposed it could quite literally collapse the
entire US Government*. If exposed as an illegitimate President guilty of a
murder conspiracy the country very well could have descended into a new
civil war. Most *people who "knew*" kept quiet knowing full well that *this* is
truly "national security" and *must never be exposed lest the entire country fall into complete uncontrollable civil unrest*.* Did Jackie tell Bobby *what she thought? *That the car stopped during the shooting? That there was a large exit wound in the back of his head and an ear shattering sound in her left ear combined with awful smell of gunpowder?* Did they decide to go along with the official story and wait until 1968 to win back the Presidency and expose it then? We all know what happened to Bobby, don't we?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXNLYZWANgA]Hitler Parody Throwbacks: Hitler Finds Out President Kennedy Has Been Shot! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

Both sides are a bunch of morons here. 

Beam me up Scotty, there is no intelligent life on this planet...


----------



## 7forever

*Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
Mrs. HILL - *The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out*, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. *It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mrs. HILL - Yes; and as I came across the street--as I said---I never did see Mrs. Kennedy get up or anything, because when I ran across the street, the first motorcycle that was fight behind her nearly hit me turning around, because I looked up in his face and he was looking all around. 
Mr. SPECTER - You mean the policeman?
Mrs. HILL - Yes; and I don't think he ever did see me. I Just looked at him and dodged then because I thought his wheel was going to hit me, and I don't think he ever did see me, and I ran across through there and started up the hill. When I looked down on the ground, I mean, as I was running up the hill to catch that man, I looked down and saw some red stuff and I thought, "Oh, they got him, he's bleeding," and this is embarrassing, but it turned out to be Koolade or some sort of red drink.
Mr. SPECTER - You thought they had gotten the man who was running away?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.
*Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 
Mr. SPECTER - Can you describe what that man looked like?
Mrs. HILL - He wasn't
Mr. SPECTER - How tall was he? 
Mrs. HILL - He wasn't very tall.
Mr. SPECTER - Was he more than 5 feet tall, or can you give me any meaningful description of him?
Mrs. HILL - Well, yes; but I don't want to. 
Mr. SPECTER - Why is that?

Mrs. HILL - Well, because I had told several people and I also said it that day down there and the person that I described, and I am fully aware that his whereabouts have been known at all times, and that it seems that I am merely using a figure and converting it to my story, but the person that I saw looked a lot like---I would say the general build as I would think Jack Ruby would from that position. But I have talked with the FBI about this and I told them I realized that his whereabouts had been covered at all times and of course I didn't---at that time I didn't realize that the shots were coming from the building. I frankly thought they were coming from the knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Why did you think they were coming from the knoll? 
Mrs. HILL - That was just my idea where they were coming from.

Mrs. HILL - Not any different from any of them. I thought it was just people shooting from the knoll---I did think there was more than one person shooting. 
*Mr. SPECTER - You did think there was more than one person shooting?
Mrs. HILL - Yes, sir.
Mr. SPECTER - What made you think that?
Mrs. HILL - The way the 'gun report sounded and the difference in the way they were fired-the timing*.

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else*.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.
Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

FRAME 310 OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, while he brought the car to a near stop. That's really what her testimony focuses on, the fatal shot, and any more just prior or after that.


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - *The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out*, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. *It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Yes; and as I came across the street--as I said---I never did see Mrs. Kennedy get up or anything, because when I ran across the street, the first motorcycle that was fight behind her nearly hit me turning around, because I looked up in his face and he was looking all around.
> Mr. SPECTER - You mean the policeman?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes; and I don't think he ever did see me. I Just looked at him and dodged then because I thought his wheel was going to hit me, and I don't think he ever did see me, and I ran across through there and started up the hill. When I looked down on the ground, I mean, as I was running up the hill to catch that man, I looked down and saw some red stuff and I thought, "Oh, they got him, he's bleeding," and this is embarrassing, but it turned out to be Koolade or some sort of red drink.
> Mr. SPECTER - You thought they had gotten the man who was running away?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> Mr. SPECTER - Can you describe what that man looked like?
> Mrs. HILL - He wasn't
> Mr. SPECTER - How tall was he?
> Mrs. HILL - He wasn't very tall.
> Mr. SPECTER - Was he more than 5 feet tall, or can you give me any meaningful description of him?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, yes; but I don't want to.
> Mr. SPECTER - Why is that?
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Well, because I had told several people and I also said it that day down there and the person that I described, and I am fully aware that his whereabouts have been known at all times, and that it seems that I am merely using a figure and converting it to my story, but the person that I saw looked a lot like---I would say the general build as I would think Jack Ruby would from that position. But I have talked with the FBI about this and I told them I realized that his whereabouts had been covered at all times and of course I didn't---at that time I didn't realize that the shots were coming from the building. I frankly thought they were coming from the knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Why did you think they were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - That was just my idea where they were coming from.
> 
> Mrs. HILL - Not any different from any of them. I thought it was just people shooting from the knoll---I did think there was more than one person shooting.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You did think there was more than one person shooting?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER - What made you think that?
> Mrs. HILL - The way the 'gun report sounded and the difference in the way they were fired-the timing*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> FRAME 310 OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, *while he brought the car to a near stop*. That's really what her testimony focuses on, the fatal shot, and any more just prior or after that.
> 
> http://s889.photootobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/WallPaint653.jpg[/img
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/jfkmuchmorenomg][/quote]
> 
> You can see the limo suddenly slow down in the nix film and speed up after the shot. [B]Watch the motorcycles and follow-up car[/B].
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/large-nix_h_GIFSoupcom.gif


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> You can see the limo suddenly slow down in the nix film and speed up after the shot. *Watch the motorcycles and follow-up car*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Since the ss agent driving the President shot him, the conspiracy went to the Whitehouse, which included LBJ. I personally don't think the decision to kill JFK originated with Lyndon, but he knew it was gonna happen and was pleased with being sworn in early that afternoon.
> 
> Amazon.com: murder from within: Books
> 
> Murder from Within  Foreword by Tyler Newcomb
> 
> *That which is most simple and obvious is the hardest to fathom* E.A.
> Poe
> 
> How It All Began
> 
> *I remember it like it was yesterday. It was early summer in 1966 *and I was
> sitting at the breakfast table with my father, Fred T. Newcomb while he was
> reading a front page article in the L.A. Times written by Robert J. Donovan.
> It was a review of a new book written by Edward J. Epstein entitled Inquest.
> Suddenly, Dad got up and started pacing the kitchen floor. *My God,
> someone else may have shot Kennedy were his words. That was how it all
> began*.
> 
> For the next 8 years nearly all of his spare time and money was devoted to
> the subject. *With the partnership of Perry Adams it eventually culminated in
> the writing of Murder From Within in 1974*.
> 
> Dad and Perry wrote Murder From Within after years of hard work and
> thousands of dollars in personal expense. I witnessed this first hand while I
> was in college at ASU in Tempe AZ and helped out when *I* could (for
> example buying them the Warren Commissions 26 Volumes and Exhibits
> for their use and study and *venturing to* the National Archives in
> Washington DC for documents and to* Bill Greer's home in nearby Maryland
> (the driver of the Limo that day) to try to interview him in 1973*. During this time *Dad and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape*. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book. *One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade*. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> *When the book was just about completed they printed up @ 100 copies* at a personal cost of far more than $1000 (in the 1970's an enormous expense for their modest incomes and lifestyles). Not For Sale was explicitly stamped at the beginning. *All copies were mailed to prominent Senators, Congressmen, FBI Agents and other law enforcement personnel for the express purpose of seriously reopening the case*. Perhaps the 1976 House Select Committee on Assassinations came to be in some small measure from someone there reading Murder From Within? *He and Perry were asked to testify*.
> 
> I often wondered about that and also wondered what motivated my Dad to
> do what he did by not trying to market and sell this incredible story. It didn't
> make sense to me at the time. I am more pragmatic than my father.
> Eventually I realized Dad was not motivated by greed. He was an Idealist on
> a mission. After all is said and done (what with all the critics of the critics
> complaining about the "money making motivation" for their books) that is to
> be admired.
> 
> During this time I was in a traveling Rock Show Band The Gringos and
> nearly every town we played in *I would do a JFK Assassination slide show
> and film and audio tape show. A primitive Powerpoint presentation so to
> speak in 32 different States at all the Night Clubs we played*. I would guess
> hundreds of people over the years saw this or heard about this "theory" and
> believe it. Nearly Every time I ask them to take their eyes off Kennedy and
> watch the Driver while projecting the Zapruder Film* (we had a bootleg copy
> from Jim Garrison 7 years before Geraldo showed it on TV) a gasp and
> groan comes out "Oh My God...he did it"*. The "optical illusion" on the film
> of the Driver turning, aiming, firing and turning back to drive at the moment
> Kennedy's head explodes is mind shattering. What are the odds such a thing
> could actually happen at that exact instant on the most important amateur
> film ever made? The "gun" however upon close frame inspection appears to
> be part of Roy Kellerman's hair. But is it? (Fig. Forward -1)
> 
> No one can prove it either way because the film was in possession of the
> Secret Service and if Dads theory is correct they were busy altering the film
> itself creating a new original obliterating their complicity in the killing.
> For the better part of forty years all of us have been scouring the landscape
> for a gunman other than Oswald. We've looked in trees and bushes the sewer
> system the Dal-Tex building the overpass everywhere except the most
> obvious place, the car itself, which conveniently and by design became both
> a portable crime scene and the "get away" car.
> 
> All along it was right there in front of us. Our eyes can't believe it. "That's
> preposterous" is the first reaction. But it's really the only theory that answers
> the oft asked question why did *Jackie frantically *try to get out of the car?
> Was she going for help or trying to retrieve a part of Kennedy's skull? No.
> The first law in times of danger is self-preservation. As Lenny Bruce so
> inelegantly put it..."She *was hauling ass to save ass*".
> 
> *Over the years the 100 + copies of the book became an underground cult
> rarity* and "must have" in the JFK Assassination Research and Collector
> community. *Copies of it were cheaply Xeroxed in Canada and illegally sold
> from there for $30*. These copies made the rounds between researchers and collectors alike.
> 
> For years and years I have been asked by scores of people if they could
> purchase a copy of the manuscript Murder From Within. I've always politely
> declined and told them I only have my one personal signed copy # 95 but
> that perhaps someday it will be released and published. That someday has
> finally arrived. It is the fondest wish of myself, my sister Valerie and Bonnie
> Adams (Perry's widow) to have it legally and professionally printed and
> published while Dad is still alive (although ailing). What did Dad say when
> we told him about this from his convalescent bed? He smiled and said
> simply "get 'er dun".
> 
> If you are reading this for first time and all you know about it is "the Driver
> did it" theory be prepared to find a lot more to it than just that. *Read this
> knowing it was written years and years before anyone else had pointed a
> finger at the Secret Service and Lyndon Johnson*. This theory out of all of
> them is the only one that can truly hold together as far as answering the 3
> major questions: Why did it happen (motive), Who was responsible and
> most important How was it covered up and a scapegoat framed.
> 
> Who could have done such a thing and gotten away with The Crime of the
> Century? *The "simplest explanation is the best" or "Occam's Razor" which is
> an old Lawyers Maxim and certainly applies in this case*. Only a small,
> brutal and fiendishly clever group led by the only person driven to benefit
> from the murder directly could have accomplished such a dastardly deed. All of this is certainly not without precedence in history. *Going all the way back to Caesar and several Roman emperors (who were done in by their inner circle and by their own praetorian guards) and on up to Napoleon (arsenic poisoning?) Huey Long, Benigno Aquino (army airport security), Anwar Sadat and recently Indhira Ghandi*.
> 
> *Once the power of the Presidency was obtained Lyndon Johnson could and
> did control the flow and manipulation of the evidence and also had the
> umbrella of cover that if it were exposed it could quite literally collapse the
> entire US Government*. If exposed as an illegitimate President guilty of a
> murder conspiracy the country very well could have descended into a new
> civil war. Most *people who "knew*" kept quiet knowing full well that *this* is
> truly "national security" and *must never be exposed lest the entire country fall into complete uncontrollable civil unrest*.* Did Jackie tell Bobby *what she thought? *That the car stopped during the shooting? That there was a large exit wound in the back of his head and an ear shattering sound in her left ear combined with awful smell of gunpowder?* Did they decide to go along with the official story and wait until 1968 to win back the Presidency and expose it then? We all know what happened to Bobby, don't we?





Great stuff there.well done. I notice the Greer apologists wont even read any of that of what you just posted since it proves greer did it and them wrong and just attack you.Not surprising though.They want the mystery of who fired the fatal head shot to not be solved.Thats one more person besides Jean Hill saying they thought it was the secret service guy.

The Greer apologists will of course then say she said that she thought she the ss agent shot at the driver.They cant comprehend it that back then in the 60's,it was an innocent time.That americans trusted their government and never imiagined their own government could do such a horrible thing.

Then when watergate happened,that woke a lot of them up and since then,most amerricans dont trust their government at all.They trusted their government so much back then though  that the people like Hill and and that other person just mentioned who said they thought the secret service agent did it,of COURSE they are going to say they THOUGHT they saw him do it instead of coming out and saying I saw him shoot at him because again,back then,people never dreamed that a secret service agent would do such a thing to the president of the united states so they were shocked by it all not wanting to believe greer could do that.Thats why they said they THOUGHT they saw him do it.

Two things that crack me up about the greer apologists who insist he did not do it is they have no answer for the question-If he did not do it,then why did he turn around and raise his left arm like he did and point it at kennedy,They never have an answer.they ignore the film saying he didnt turn around,or when they ARE brave enough to acknowledge the truth,that he turned around and raised his arm,they change the subject.they have no answers. 

Then when you ask them why did they alter the zapruder film putting a fake hand of Greers in the steering wheel,they ignore that reality saying there is no proof of that.even though countless numbers of photography experts have sai it has been altered,thats not good enough for them. the problem is the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX proves beyond a doubt the film was altered while  time magazine had it which was a front for the CIA. 

Like I said,the greer apologists,even the ones who dont accept the lies of the warren commission and know he was innocent,even THEY dont want to accept it that Greer shot Jfk.they dont want the mystery of who fired the fatal head shot to be solved obviously.


The Jfk assassination is what made most americans lose trust in the government.Back then like I said,americans trusted their government like they did their own parents.it was unthinkable back then that our government could do such a thing.Now americans trust in their government is at an all time low and most americans will say we have a corrupt government on our hands.even PBS when they do specials on the kennedy case promoting th lies of the warren commission,even THEY have to acknowledge it that most americans no longer believe in the lies of the warren commission anymore that oswald did it ADMITTING that 80% of americans dont accept the lies of the warren commission anymore. anytiem i bring that up to the lone nut theorists and aks are 80% of americans stupid? they dodge that question and wont answer it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Politico

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snicker? Try not to overwhelm us with too much information...
Click to expand...


No one else has so far. The thread is still right on track.


----------



## Bfgrn

Politico said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snicker? Try not to overwhelm us with too much information...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one else has so far. The thread is still right on track.
Click to expand...


I have tried to have an intelligent conversation about our President's assassination. I don't believe the driver shot him, but I know the Warren Report is fiction.


----------



## 7forever

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop.






http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol]; 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];

10) DPD Earle Brown---" The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it stopped..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*." [6 H 233];

Greer pressed on the brakes in the Muchmore film. *The brake light illuminates*. 59 EYEWITNESSES ARE CONFIRMED BY 2 VIDEOS showing Greer brake during his second turn to shoot the already wounded President. 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrX8lsb2WTk]The Muchmore film suggests frames were removed from the Zapruder film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

I guess the brake pedal was wired to the gun's trigger.

Greer acted badly in a crisis. He had that sinister thing called a human reaction. When anyone driving a car turns to look at what is going on behind him, he will instinctively step on the brake pedal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

As you'll see in this newly released tape, Rambo killed Kenendy, then went on to exterminate all the witnesses.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLS7omjBKdc&feature=related]Rambo 4 Benny Hill - YouTube[/ame]


And here's a still picture of the kill shot...


----------



## 7forever

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

James Altgens was a press photographer and shared some mighty fine testimony that supports Greer's shot from the driver's seat. *The pistol mention doesn't come from left field*. 

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jack Rudy tried to shoot Rambo too, but it didn't turn out so well for him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkpawOKbPD8]Rambo Explodes Enemy | Rambo 2 | Classic Clips TV - YouTube[/ame]


He blowed up real good.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> snicker? Try not to overwhelm us with too much information...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else has so far. The thread is still right on track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have tried to have an intelligent conversation about our President's assassination. I don't believe the driver shot him, but I know the Warren Report is fiction.
Click to expand...

really how?


----------



## Montrovant

I'm surprised 7forever isn't contending that there was no car.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> I'm surprised 7forever isn't contending that there was no car.


there was a car?


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one else has so far. The thread is still right on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to have an intelligent conversation about our President's assassination. I don't believe the driver shot him, but I know the Warren Report is fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really how?
Click to expand...


Where do you want to start? The murder scene, ballistics, Parkland Hospital, the autopsy, the forensic evidence, the physical evidence, common sense?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.


----------



## 7forever

That's the gun Greer passed from his right to left hand, starting at frame 241.







Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> That's the gun Greer passed from his right to left hand, starting at frame 241.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


how can you tell? you cannot see his hands......oh! it must be your x-ray vision !


----------



## Bfgrn

Vandalshandle said:


> I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.



Put on the glass slippers and chat this 10 times:

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.

The government would never lie to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Vandalshandle said:


> I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.



Actually, if the search tags on this page are true, the bigass girl on the grassy knoll shot kennedy.


----------



## Bfgrn

Don't you kids have to take a nap or something?


----------



## 7forever

Put on your glass slippers and chant this 10 times:

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.





The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.

The government would never lie to you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey 7, stop searching porn when you're signed on here. You're fucking up the search tags again.

*the bigass girl on the grassy knoll shot kennedy
,
president carter bleeped when talking about the bigass girl
,
jfk driver william bigass greer
,
the bigass girl on the grassy knoll
,
jfk and the bigass girl
,
jackie kennedy, the bigassed girl
,
my hovercraft is full of eels.
,
kennedy wounded the bigassed girl
,
kenendy brain after assassination of 7forever
,*


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the glass slippers and chat this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
Click to expand...

governments lie, citizens lie, your point?


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the glass slippers and chat this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> governments lie, citizens lie, your point?
Click to expand...


My point; the government lied about the assassination of President Kennedy. And if you think about the 'official' story (Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large), there is no other possible story that could have been told to the American people, our allies, our enemies or the world. Any other story would have been a huge national security problem, a huge citizens' confidence in their government problem and a huge black eye for the FBI, the CIA, the Secret Service and the government. It would have shut down government. It would have castrated any agenda Johnson had as the new president.  

The day after Oswald expired in Dallas, Nicholas Katzenbach, the Assistant Attorney General sent a memo to Bill Moyers, special assistant to President Lyndon B. Johnson (the same Bill Moyers who has a program on PBS) spelling out CLEARLY that "The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial"

Now, please tell me HOW any other story (Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large) would or could be told to the world?

The Big Lie Begins

It's important to understand that from the very beginning, officials of our government did not want a true investigation and made every attempt to "make the public satisfied that Oswald was the assassin."

There may be no other document that makes it more clear that there was no interest in a true investigation by the highest federal authorities and it was issued just days after the assassination. A memo prepared by Walter Jenkins reflects his conversation with J. Edgar Hoover where Hoover makes this telling statement:

            "The thing I am most concerned about, and Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that they can convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin."

    This conversation occured on November 24, 1963, one day prior to Katzenbach's memo below. Meanwhile, Hoover himself wrote a glaring similar memo on the same day that reads:

            "The thing I am most concerned about, and SO IS Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that WE can convince the pubic that Oswald is the real assassin." (HSCA, vol 3, pp 471-473. This memo was apparently prepared by Hoover at 4 pm.)

    A third memo written by the FBI's Courtney Evans on November 26th mentions that Hoover himself drafted the Katzenbach memo. (North, "Act of Treason")

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General

JFK Lancer: Katzenbach Memo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Put on your glass slippers and chant this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.



 I see the Greer apologists are still hard at work ignoring post#1848 of yours as well as coming up with theories of Greer stepping on the car pedal as an instinct never mind the fact that he had connections to the CIA as as were revealed in the 90's when the ARRB got a hold of many documents.they also revealed what many researchers suspected for many years but could not prove till then that Oswald was a CIA agent. 

The Greer apologists always ignore that Greer and Kellerman violated their duties as ss agents that day and you can forget it that it was just an act of carelessness.If that was the case,they would have all been fired for their incompetence that day but not one of them got reprimanded.Also Greer was trained  as a veteran SS agent to step on the gas pedal and floor it at a moments notice for something like that,he should have done that soon as Kennedy got the shot in the throut so thats absurd to say he was just being incompetent that day. 

Kellerman also should have immediately have thrown himself over Jfk and withdrawn his gun.Thats what the agents did with Johnson according to Ralph Yarbrough who rode with him.To not even be fired for their incompetence that day and removing and destroying evidence like they did with the limo,goes wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyonf just mere incopetence.the proof is in the pudding in the fact they did not get fired.To say they were not traiterous scums who should have been jailed for life,especially Kellerman and Greer,is being extremely ignorant.


----------



## Bfgrn

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put on your glass slippers and chant this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Greer apologists are still hard at work ignoring post#1848 of yours as well as coming up with theories of Greer stepping on the car pedal as an instinct never mind the fact that he had connections to the CIA as as were revealed in the 90's when the ARRB got a hold of many documents.they also revealed what many researchers suspected for many years but could not prove till then that Oswald was a CIA agent.
> 
> The Greer apologists always ignore that Greer and Kellerman violated their duties as ss agents that day and you can forget it that it was just an act of carelessness.If that was the case,they would have all been fired for their incompetence that day but not one of them got reprimanded.Also Greer was trained  as a veteran SS agent to step on the gas pedal and floor it at a moments notice for something like that,he should have done that soon as Kennedy got the shot in the throut so thats absurd to say he was just being incompetent that day.
> 
> Kellerman also should have immediately have thrown himself over Jfk and withdrawn his gun.Thats what the agents did with Johnson according to Ralph Yarbrough who rode with him.To not even be fired for their incompetence that day and removing and destroying evidence like they did with the limo,goes wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyonf just mere incopetence.the proof is in the pudding in the fact they did not get fired.To say they were not traiterous scums who should have been jailed for life,especially Kellerman and Greer,is being extremely ignorant.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you are beyond help...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put on your glass slippers and chant this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Greer apologists are still hard at work ignoring post#1848 of yours as well as coming up with theories of Greer stepping on the car pedal as an instinct never mind the fact that he had connections to the CIA as as were revealed in the 90's when the ARRB got a hold of many documents.they also revealed what many researchers suspected for many years but could not prove till then that Oswald was a CIA agent.
> 
> The Greer apologists always ignore that Greer and Kellerman violated their duties as ss agents that day and you can forget it that it was just an act of carelessness.If that was the case,they would have all been fired for their incompetence that day but not one of them got reprimanded.Also Greer was trained  as a veteran SS agent to step on the gas pedal and floor it at a moments notice for something like that,he should have done that soon as Kennedy got the shot in the throut so thats absurd to say he was just being incompetent that day.
> 
> Kellerman also should have immediately have thrown himself over Jfk and withdrawn his gun.Thats what the agents did with Johnson according to Ralph Yarbrough who rode with him.To not even be fired for their incompetence that day and removing and destroying evidence like they did with the limo,goes wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyonf just mere incopetence.the proof is in the pudding in the fact they did not get fired.To say they were not traiterous scums who should have been jailed for life,especially Kellerman and Greer,is being extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are beyond help...
Click to expand...


I love how everytime you are cornered with these pesky facts of the complicity of the ss agents,your only come back is laughable one liners.


----------



## Bfgrn

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Greer apologists are still hard at work ignoring post#1848 of yours as well as coming up with theories of Greer stepping on the car pedal as an instinct never mind the fact that he had connections to the CIA as as were revealed in the 90's when the ARRB got a hold of many documents.they also revealed what many researchers suspected for many years but could not prove till then that Oswald was a CIA agent.
> 
> The Greer apologists always ignore that Greer and Kellerman violated their duties as ss agents that day and you can forget it that it was just an act of carelessness.If that was the case,they would have all been fired for their incompetence that day but not one of them got reprimanded.Also Greer was trained  as a veteran SS agent to step on the gas pedal and floor it at a moments notice for something like that,he should have done that soon as Kennedy got the shot in the throut so thats absurd to say he was just being incompetent that day.
> 
> Kellerman also should have immediately have thrown himself over Jfk and withdrawn his gun.Thats what the agents did with Johnson according to Ralph Yarbrough who rode with him.To not even be fired for their incompetence that day and removing and destroying evidence like they did with the limo,goes wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyonf just mere incopetence.the proof is in the pudding in the fact they did not get fired.To say they were not traiterous scums who should have been jailed for life,especially Kellerman and Greer,is being extremely ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are beyond help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how everytime you are cornered with these pesky facts of the complicity of the ss agents,your only come back is laughable one liners.
Click to expand...


Listen, you are always going off on tangents. 

Greer and Kellerman may have violated their duties as ss agents that day. And Greer may have previously been in the CIA. But NONE of that is a crime. NONE of that proves any guilt and NONE of that is even a motive. It is CONSPIRACY shit. That is who and what you are, a conspiracy nut.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are beyond help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how everytime you are cornered with these pesky facts of the complicity of the ss agents,your only come back is laughable one liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, you are always going off on tangents.
> 
> Greer and Kellerman may have violated their duties as ss agents that day. And Greer may have previously been in the CIA. But NONE of that is a crime. NONE of that proves any guilt and NONE of that is even a motive. It is CONSPIRACY shit. That is who and what you are, a conspiracy nut.
Click to expand...


a conspiracy nut would be someone like you who ignores reality of the points I have mentioned DOZENS of times and seven has mentioned throughout this whole thread which you just ignore cause it doesnt go along with what you believe. I mention that countless numbers of photography experts have agreed the zapruder film was altered and that they talk about it in the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX when you ask me i have to prove it was altered when i talk about Greers hand being superimposed on the wheel,I offer you proof with EXPERTS talking about that in the book,and somehow thats not good enough for you that it was altered.

Im also waiting for an answer to why turn around and point and raise his arm at JFK if isnt shooting him and alter and superimpose Greers hand on the wheel if he did not do it but i get no answer out of you.Let me guess,he is turning around raising his arm to remove the bullet from his throut? or he did it with his arm instintively right? 

that works in a comedy routine,but not in real life im afraid.Not for a trained agent.oh and now your not making any sense in the fact that he was connected to the CIA and the CIA pulled it off.there is a thing called MONEY you know? sounds like a good motive to me. I guarantee you all those agents got tons of money as a reward fro violating all protocals and destroying and removing evidence..


----------



## Bfgrn

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how everytime you are cornered with these pesky facts of the complicity of the ss agents,your only come back is laughable one liners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you are always going off on tangents.
> 
> Greer and Kellerman may have violated their duties as ss agents that day. And Greer may have previously been in the CIA. But NONE of that is a crime. NONE of that proves any guilt and NONE of that is even a motive. It is CONSPIRACY shit. That is who and what you are, a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a conspiracy nut would be someone like you who ignores reality of the points I have mentioned DOZENS of times and seven has mentioned throughout this whole thread which you just ignore cause it doesnt go along with what you believe. I mention that countless numbers of photography experts have agreed the zapruder film was altered and that they talk about it in the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX when you ask me i have to prove it was altered when i talk about Greers hand being superimposed on the wheel,I offer you proof with EXPERTS,and somehow thats not good enough for you that it was altered.
Click to expand...


Dozens? More like HUNDREDS. Maybe even thousands. You and 7 are like conspiracy beavers, you never sleep, you CONSTANTLY pump out the same shit over, and over, and over, and, over and OVER ad nauseam. 

If you can put Greer on the grassy knoll, I'll listen, because that is where the fatal shot came from. It is why motorcycle officer Bobby Hargis riding on the left flank was splattered with pieces of JFK 's head flying out the back left of the car. Hargis stated he was hit with bone, blood, and brain matter, as a result of the shooting. He said the hit was so hard he briefly thought he had been hit with a bullet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and Im no photography expert but even though Im not,anyone with common sense and logic can see they are correct that it has been altered.as many people have pointed out on other message boards I have been to, you look at all the people on the opposite knoll on zapruders side where Jean Hill and Mary Mooreman were and all the people there are jumping up and down waving at Kennedy which was typical of the normal crowds he drew.You even see the girl in the white jacket running and waving at him.

You look at the all the people on the same side that zapruder is on,they are ALL standing completey still.No waving,nothing.totally inconsistant with the crowd on the opposite.So only the illogical would deny that these photograpy experts are correct,that the film has been altered.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you are always going off on tangents.
> 
> Greer and Kellerman may have violated their duties as ss agents that day. And Greer may have previously been in the CIA. But NONE of that is a crime. NONE of that proves any guilt and NONE of that is even a motive. It is CONSPIRACY shit. That is who and what you are, a conspiracy nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a conspiracy nut would be someone like you who ignores reality of the points I have mentioned DOZENS of times and seven has mentioned throughout this whole thread which you just ignore cause it doesnt go along with what you believe. I mention that countless numbers of photography experts have agreed the zapruder film was altered and that they talk about it in the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX when you ask me i have to prove it was altered when i talk about Greers hand being superimposed on the wheel,I offer you proof with EXPERTS,and somehow thats not good enough for you that it was altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dozens? More like HUNDREDS. Maybe even thousands. You and 7 are like conspiracy beavers, you never sleep, you CONSTANTLY pump out the same shit over, and over, and over, and, over and OVER ad nauseam.
> 
> If you can put Greer on the grassy knoll, I'll listen, because that is where the fatal shot came from. It is why motorcycle officer Bobby Hargis riding on the left flank was splattered with pieces of JFK 's head flying out the back left of the car. Hargis stated he was hit with bone, blood, and brain matter, as a result of the shooting. He said the hit was so hard he briefly thought he had been hit with a bullet.
Click to expand...


For me its just been dozens,you forget unlike 7, I DONT CARE IF YOU BELIEVE IT OR NOT.I just want the lies to stop being told in our corrupt schools  in our history books and  in the media to stop lying that oswald was the lone assassin and tell the truth that the CIA did it and for a REAL investigation to be done so until this year the 50th anniversary,I havent spoken much about it.but yeah your right,he has explained it to you maybe hundreds of times on here,its not HIS  fault you wont look at the evidence.

None of what you just said though proves that it came from the fence so i dont even know why you even bothered posting that.If anything,that just reinforces the fact Greer did it.Greers left arm is going backward,so naturally all that blood and brain matter are going to splatter on Hargis with that much force. 
Now if he was shooting right handed,I would say yeah,no way could Greer have done it.but thats not the case.

oh and just in case you dont remember,I am not saying there wasnt a shooter at the fence.He was there firing to get everyones attention away from Greer.

Oh and by the way,I notice a pattern with you.the same one thats present in the lone nut theorists.everytime you are proven wrong,you ignore that post and then change the subject. example.First you mention that  theory that the secret service loved Kennedy from what  source? the laughable Kennedy detail series. 

I prove it was a lie by talking abour Mark Lanes book where he talks about a black ss agent who to this day says the same thing Lane does,that he left the kennedy detail cause he was disgusted with the racist remarks made to him by many of the red neck agents in that detail calling him ****** all the time and how they talked about how they would never take a bullet for Kennedy because he was a ****** lover.No admittance from you that your wrong.you avoid that topic talking about soemthing else.

Then you mention I have to prove the zapruder film was altered and when I mention the proof and the book that explians it all with many photography experts talking about it in that book,you dodge that fact as well and change the subject again.

NOW i address WHY Greer had the motive and why him and all the agents hated Jfk,and you change the subject AGAIN.I address all your points but you do the same thing with me that all lone nut theorists do,only selectively read PARTS of posts and then change the subject.the same pattern of the lone nut theorists. strange.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put on your glass slippers and chant this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> The government would never lie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Greer apologists are still hard at work ignoring post#1848 of yours as well as coming up with theories of Greer stepping on the car pedal as an instinct never mind the fact that he had connections to the CIA as as were revealed in the 90's when the ARRB got a hold of many documents.they also revealed what many researchers suspected for many years but could not prove till then that Oswald was a CIA agent.
> 
> The Greer apologists always ignore that Greer and Kellerman violated their duties as ss agents that day and you can forget it that it was just an act of carelessness.If that was the case,they would have all been fired for their incompetence that day but not one of them got reprimanded.Also Greer was trained  as a veteran SS agent to step on the gas pedal and floor it at a moments notice for something like that,he should have done that soon as Kennedy got the shot in the throut so thats absurd to say he was just being incompetent that day.
> 
> Kellerman also should have immediately have thrown himself over Jfk and withdrawn his gun.Thats what the agents did with Johnson according to Ralph Yarbrough who rode with him.To not even be fired for their incompetence that day and removing and destroying evidence like they did with the limo,goes wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyonf just mere incopetence.the proof is in the pudding in the fact they did not get fired.To say they were not traiterous scums who should have been jailed for life,especially Kellerman and Greer,is being extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are beyond help...
Click to expand...

now you're catching on 
btw from now on handjob will claim you're a paid disinfo agent.
welcome to the club.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys haven't figured this out. Elvis shot JFK. He was being controled by aliens from Pluto. When Elvis became unstable, because of drugs, they took him to Pluto, where today, he pumps gas at a filling station. However, he is plotting to return, because he is pissed about Michael Jackson marrying his daughter. Newspapers take a long time to get to Pluto, so he is not yet aware that Jackson is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the glass slippers and chat this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> governments lie, citizens lie, your point?
Click to expand...


I just made one for fun and used *chant instead of chat*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the glass slippers and chat this 10 times:
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> The government would never lie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> governments lie, citizens lie, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just made one for fun and used *chant instead of chat*.
Click to expand...

if that's you idea of fun ...you must be a laugh riot at funerals...


----------



## Toro

You dupes refuse to believe that governments lie to you. 

If you believed this, you dupes would realize that earth is ruled by giant lizards from outer space.


----------



## Bfgrn

Toro said:


> You dupes refuse to believe that governments lie to you.
> 
> If you believed this, you dupes would realize that earth is ruled by giant lizards from outer space.



Yes, governments do lie, and in this case I can even comprehend why. If the US government had told the people that the leader of the free world was gunned down in the middle of the street of a major city, at high noon, and that we don't know who did it, and the killer(s) are still at large, it would have caused outrage, fear, shame and even panic. President Johnson believed it would lead to WWIII "that can kill 40 million Americans in an hour."

There is much more that shreds the 'official story' that Oswald acted alone.

History Matters Archive - LBJ-Hoover 11-23-63

Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.

But when LBJ then asked *"Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September,"* an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied *"No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there."* In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.


And in a phone conversation with Senator Richard Russell on 11/29/63, Johnson lays out why the Warren Commission must put this to bed and report that Oswald was the lone assassin. And LBJ bragged that he had Chief Justice Earl Warren in tears promising to serve and do whatever LBJ says.

History Matters Archive - LBJ-Russell 11-29-63, 2nd call

This fascinating conversation between President Johnson and his old mentor Senator Richard Russell is very revealing. Johnson begins by reading to Russell the announcement of the formation of the President's Commission to study the assassination, to which he has named Russell. Not realizing that it's a done deal, Russell complains that he "couldn't serve on it with Chief Justice Warren--I don't like that man" and pleads with Johnson to reconsider. LBJ tells him that "Dick, it's already been announced and you can serve with anybody for the good of America, *and this is a question that has a good many more ramifications than on the surface and we've got to take this out of the arena where they're testifying that Khruschev and Castro did this and did that and kicking us into a war that can kill 40 million Americans in an hour."*

Toward the end of the conversation, Johnson re-invokes the image of 40 million Americans killed in a nuclear exchange with the Soviet Union, and then tells Russell how he got Warren to serve on the Commission. After Warren refused several times, Johnson called him to the Oval Office and told him "what Hoover told me about a little incident in Mexico City," whereupon Warren began crying and told Johnson "well I won't turn you down, I'll just do whatever you say."


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dupes refuse to believe that governments lie to you.
> 
> If you believed this, you dupes would realize that earth is ruled by giant lizards from outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, governments do lie, and in this case I can even comprehend why. If the US government had told the people that the leader of the free world was gunned down in the middle of the street of a major city, at high noon, and that we don't know who did it, and the killer(s) are still at large, it would have caused outrage, fear, shame and even panic.
> 
> There is much more that shreds the 'official story' that Oswald acted alone.
> 
> History Matters Archive - LBJ-Hoover 11-23-63
> 
> Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.
> 
> But when LBJ then asked *"Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September,"* an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied *"No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there."* In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.
> 
> 
> And in a phone conversation with Senator Richard Russell on 11/29/63, Johnson lays out why the Warren Commission must put this to bed and report that Oswald was the lone assassin. And LBJ bragged that he had Chief Justice Earl Warren in tears promising to serve and do whatever LBJ says.
> 
> History Matters Archive - LBJ-Russell 11-29-63, 2nd call
> 
> This fascinating conversation between President Johnson and his old mentor Senator Richard Russell is very revealing. Johnson begins by reading to Russell the announcement of the formation of the President's Commission to study the assassination, to which he has named Russell. Not realizing that it's a done deal, Russell complains that he "couldn't serve on it with Chief Justice Warren--I don't like that man" and pleads with Johnson to reconsider. LBJ tells him that "Dick, it's already been announced and you can serve with anybody for the good of America, *and this is a question that has a good many more ramifications than on the surface and we've got to take this out of the arena where they're testifying that Khruschev and Castro did this and did that and kicking us into a war that can kill 40 million Americans in an hour."*
> 
> Toward the end of the conversation, Johnson re-invokes the image of 40 million Americans killed in a nuclear exchange with the Soviet Union, and then tells Russell how he got Warren to serve on the Commission. After Warren refused several times, Johnson called him to the Oval Office and told him "what Hoover told me about a little incident in Mexico City," whereupon Warren began crying and told Johnson "well I won't turn you down, I'll just do whatever you say."
Click to expand...

if I recall Johnson's campaign tag line was "vote Johnson your life may depend on it.  the PSA had a little girl with a flower and a mushroom cloud.
scared the shit out of me at five years old.


----------



## Bfgrn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO0R4k1tVMs]Daisy, 1964 Lyndon Johnson ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> Daisy, 1964 Lyndon Johnson ad - YouTube


that's the one!


----------



## Bfgrn

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy, 1964 Lyndon Johnson ad - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one!
Click to expand...


Seems pretty tame compared to the vitriol we hear today.


----------



## daws101

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy, 1964 Lyndon Johnson ad - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems pretty tame compared to the vitriol we hear today.
Click to expand...

naw!


----------



## 7forever

*The then Governor of Texas, John Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. He didn't say anything because it was a massive goverment cover-up. *Just imagine the Governor of TX going against the government and media in the 60's, an impossibility, then and now*. 

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized that Greer shot the President.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The then Governor of Texas, John Connally saw Greer shoot jfk and took it to his grave*. He didn't say anything because it was a massive goverment cover-up. *Just imagine the Governor of TX going against the government and media in the 60's, an impossibility, then and now*.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized that Greer shot the President.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.



OK, between you and your search tags, you finally have me convinced.

Greer and the bigass girl both shot Kenendy, then escaped on the Love Boat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWyxZR69CI0]Star Trek as The Love Boat - YouTube[/ame]




Well done!


----------



## 7forever

PressTV - New studies: ?Conspiracy theorists? sane; government dupes crazy, hostile

Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes, those labeled *conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events*.

Quote:
Jul 12, 2013

The most recent study was published on July 8th by psychologists Michael J. Wood and Karen M. Douglas of the University of Kent (UK). Entitled What about Building 7? A social psychological study of online discussion of 9/11 conspiracy theories, the study compared conspiracist (pro-conspiracy theory) and conventionalist (anti-conspiracy) comments at news websites.

The authors were surprised to discover that it is now more conventional to leave so-called conspiracist comments than conventionalist ones:* Of the 2174 comments collected, 1459 were coded as conspiracist and 715 as conventionalist. *In other words, among people who comment on news articles, those who disbelieve government accounts of such events as 9/11 and the JFK assassination outnumber believers by more than two to one. *That means it is the pro-conspiracy commenters who are expressing what is now the conventional wisdom, while the anti-conspiracy commenters are becoming a small, beleaguered minority*.

*Perhaps because their supposedly mainstream views no longer represent the majority, the anti-conspiracy commenters often displayed anger and hostility:* The research showed that people who favoured the official account of 9/11 were generally more hostile when trying to persuade their rivals.

*Additionally, it turned out that the anti-conspiracy people were not only hostile, but fanatically attached to their own conspiracy theories as well. According to them, their own theory of 9/11 - a conspiracy theory holding that 19 Arabs, none of whom could fly planes with any proficiency, pulled off the crime of the century under the direction of a guy on dialysis in a cave in Afghanistan - was indisputably true*. The so-called conspiracists, on the other hand, did not pretend to have a theory that completely explained the events of 9/11: For people who think 9/11 was a government conspiracy, the focus is not on promoting a specific rival theory, but in trying to debunk the official account.

In short, the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist -* a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory - accurately describes the people who defend the official account of 9/11, not those who dispute it*.

Additionally, the study found that so-called conspiracists discuss historical context (such as viewing the JFK assassination as a precedent for 9/11) more than anti-conspiracists. It also found that the so-called conspiracists to not like to be called conspiracists or conspiracy theorists.

Both of these findings are amplified in the new book *Conspiracy Theory in America *by political scientist Lance deHaven-Smith, published earlier this year by the University of Texas Press. Professor deHaven-Smith explains why people dont like being called conspiracy theorists: *The term was invented and put into wide circulation by the CIA to smear and defame people questioning the JFK assassination! *The CIAs campaign to popularize the term conspiracy theory and make conspiracy belief a target of ridicule and hostility must be credited, unfortunately, with being one of the most successful propaganda initiatives of all time.

*In other words, people who use the terms conspiracy theory and conspiracy theorist as an insult are doing so as the result of a well-documented, undisputed, historically-real conspiracy by the CIA to cover up the JFK assassination*. That campaign, by the way, was completely illegal, and the CIA officers involved were criminals; the CIA is barred from all domestic activities, yet routinely breaks the law to conduct domestic operations ranging from propaganda to assassinations.

*DeHaven-Smith *also explains why those who doubt official explanations of high crimes are eager to discuss historical context. He *points out that a very large number of conspiracy claims have turned out to be true, and that there appear to be strong relationships between many as-yet-unsolved state crimes against democracy.* An obvious example is the link between the JFK and RFK assassinations, which both paved the way for presidencies that continued the Vietnam War. According to DeHaven-Smith, we should always discuss the Kennedy assassinations in the plural, because the two killings appear to have been aspects of the same larger crime.

Psychologist* Laurie Manwell *of the University of Guelph agrees that the CIA-designed conspiracy theory label impedes cognitive function. She *points out*, in an article published in American Behavioral Scientist (2010), *that anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly about such apparent state crimes against democracy as 9/11 due to their inability to process information that conflicts with pre-existing belief*.

In the same issue of ABS, University of Buffalo professor Steven Hoffman adds that *anti-conspiracy people *are typically prey to strong confirmation bias - that is, they *seek out information that confirms their pre-existing beliefs, while using irrational mechanisms (such as the conspiracy theory label) to avoid conflicting information*.

*The extreme irrationality of those who attack conspiracy theories has been ably exposed by Communications professors Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State University*. In a 2007 peer-reviewed article entitled Dangerous Machinery: Conspiracy Theorist as a Transpersonal Strategy of Exclusion, they wrote:

Quote:
If I call you a conspiracy theorist, it matters little whether you have actually claimed that a conspiracy exists or whether you have simply raised an issue that I would rather avoid By labeling you, I strategically exclude you from the sphere where public speech, debate, and conflict occur.
But now, thanks to the internet, people who doubt official stories are no longer excluded from public conversation; *the CIAs 44-year-old campaign to stifle debate using the conspiracy theory smear is nearly worn-out. In academic studies, as in comments on news articles, pro-conspiracy voices are now more numerous - and more rational - than anti-conspiracy ones*.


----------



## PredFan

*Who's who on the Grassy Knoll.*

Did you hear about the guy on the grassy knoll?
No, there was a guy?
Yes.
What was his name?
Who.
The guy on the grassy knoll.
Who.
The guy you were talking about.
Who!
Look. You told me there was a guy on the grassy knoll.
Yes.
What's his name?
No, What's the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know!
Oh, he was behind the motorcade.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Chuck Norris puts the "laughter" in "slaughter".​*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrHmcpRAZNs]Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four] - YouTube[/ame]


​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> PressTV - New studies: ?Conspiracy theorists? sane; government dupes crazy, hostile
> 
> Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes, those labeled *conspiracy theorists appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events*.
> 
> Quote:
> Jul 12, 2013
> 
> The most recent study was published on July 8th by psychologists Michael J. Wood and Karen M. Douglas of the University of Kent (UK). Entitled What about Building 7? A social psychological study of online discussion of 9/11 conspiracy theories, the study compared conspiracist (pro-conspiracy theory) and conventionalist (anti-conspiracy) comments at news websites.
> 
> The authors were surprised to discover that it is now more conventional to leave so-called conspiracist comments than conventionalist ones:* Of the 2174 comments collected, 1459 were coded as conspiracist and 715 as conventionalist. *In other words, among people who comment on news articles, those who disbelieve government accounts of such events as 9/11 and the JFK assassination outnumber believers by more than two to one. *That means it is the pro-conspiracy commenters who are expressing what is now the conventional wisdom, while the anti-conspiracy commenters are becoming a small, beleaguered minority*.
> 
> *Perhaps because their supposedly mainstream views no longer represent the majority, the anti-conspiracy commenters often displayed anger and hostility:* The research showed that people who favoured the official account of 9/11 were generally more hostile when trying to persuade their rivals.
> 
> *Additionally, it turned out that the anti-conspiracy people were not only hostile, but fanatically attached to their own conspiracy theories as well. According to them, their own theory of 9/11 - a conspiracy theory holding that 19 Arabs, none of whom could fly planes with any proficiency, pulled off the crime of the century under the direction of a guy on dialysis in a cave in Afghanistan - was indisputably true*. The so-called conspiracists, on the other hand, did not pretend to have a theory that completely explained the events of 9/11: For people who think 9/11 was a government conspiracy, the focus is not on promoting a specific rival theory, but in trying to debunk the official account.
> 
> In short, the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist -* a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory - accurately describes the people who defend the official account of 9/11, not those who dispute it*.
> 
> Additionally, the study found that so-called conspiracists discuss historical context (such as viewing the JFK assassination as a precedent for 9/11) more than anti-conspiracists. It also found that the so-called conspiracists to not like to be called conspiracists or conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Both of these findings are amplified in the new book *Conspiracy Theory in America *by political scientist Lance deHaven-Smith, published earlier this year by the University of Texas Press. Professor deHaven-Smith explains why people dont like being called conspiracy theorists: *The term was invented and put into wide circulation by the CIA to smear and defame people questioning the JFK assassination! *The CIAs campaign to popularize the term conspiracy theory and make conspiracy belief a target of ridicule and hostility must be credited, unfortunately, with being one of the most successful propaganda initiatives of all time.
> 
> *In other words, people who use the terms conspiracy theory and conspiracy theorist as an insult are doing so as the result of a well-documented, undisputed, historically-real conspiracy by the CIA to cover up the JFK assassination*. That campaign, by the way, was completely illegal, and the CIA officers involved were criminals; the CIA is barred from all domestic activities, yet routinely breaks the law to conduct domestic operations ranging from propaganda to assassinations.
> 
> *DeHaven-Smith *also explains why those who doubt official explanations of high crimes are eager to discuss historical context. He *points out that a very large number of conspiracy claims have turned out to be true, and that there appear to be strong relationships between many as-yet-unsolved state crimes against democracy.* An obvious example is the link between the JFK and RFK assassinations, which both paved the way for presidencies that continued the Vietnam War. According to DeHaven-Smith, we should always discuss the Kennedy assassinations in the plural, because the two killings appear to have been aspects of the same larger crime.
> 
> Psychologist* Laurie Manwell *of the University of Guelph agrees that the CIA-designed conspiracy theory label impedes cognitive function. She *points out*, in an article published in American Behavioral Scientist (2010), *that anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly about such apparent state crimes against democracy as 9/11 due to their inability to process information that conflicts with pre-existing belief*.
> 
> In the same issue of ABS, University of Buffalo professor Steven Hoffman adds that *anti-conspiracy people *are typically prey to strong confirmation bias - that is, they *seek out information that confirms their pre-existing beliefs, while using irrational mechanisms (such as the conspiracy theory label) to avoid conflicting information*.
> 
> *The extreme irrationality of those who attack conspiracy theories has been ably exposed by Communications professors Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State University*. In a 2007 peer-reviewed article entitled Dangerous Machinery: Conspiracy Theorist as a Transpersonal Strategy of Exclusion, they wrote:
> 
> Quote:
> If I call you a conspiracy theorist, it matters little whether you have actually claimed that a conspiracy exists or whether you have simply raised an issue that I would rather avoid By labeling you, I strategically exclude you from the sphere where public speech, debate, and conflict occur.
> But now, thanks to the internet, people who doubt official stories are no longer excluded from public conversation; *the CIAs 44-year-old campaign to stifle debate using the conspiracy theory smear is nearly worn-out. In academic studies, as in comments on news articles, pro-conspiracy voices are now more numerous - and more rational - than anti-conspiracy ones*.


----------



## PredFan

*Who's who on the Grassy Knoll.* Cont.

So, you don't know the guy's name?
Who?
The guy on the grassy knoll.
Who.
The guy you were talking about.
Who!
I'm asking YOU, what's the name of the guy on the grassy knoll?
No, What's the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know!
He's behind the motorcade.
How did I get to the guy behind the motorcade?
You mentioned his name.
Who?
No, Who is the guy on the Grassy Knoll.
I don't know.
He's behind the motorcade.


----------



## PredFan

*Who's who on the Grassy Knoll* cont.

I'm asking YOU who's on the grassy knoll?
That's the man's name.
That's who's name?
Yes.
Well go ahead and tell me.
That's it.
That's who?
Yes.
Look, someone was on the grassy knoll?
Certainly.
Who was there?
That's right.
When you say some one shot from the grassy knoll, who was the one that took the shot?
That's what we believe.
All I'm trying to find out is what's the fellow's name on the grassy knoll.
No. What is on the bridge.
I'm not asking you who's on the bridge.
Who's on the grassy knoll.
Look, let's stay in one spot.
I'm not changing anything!
I'm only asking you, who's the guy on the grassy knoll?
That's right.


----------



## 7forever

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire, he said*."The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'could smell gunpowder'. He smelled gunpowder all the way to the hospital* because the fatal shot came from the driver and the wind, *according to Gary Mack was blowing back eastward. The motorcade was traveling west*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire, he said*."The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'could smell gunpowder'. He smelled gunpowder all the way to the hospital* because the fatal shot came from the driver and the wind, *according to Gary Mack was blowing back eastward. The motorcade was traveling west*.


----------



## cathycollie

Read 'Preserving Their Legacy' by Mat Wilson.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Look, it's really quite simple. Kennedy shot himself from the grassy knoll.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6naJ08Tskk&feature=player_embedded]JFK assination - Red Dwarf - BBC comedy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cathycollie said:


> Read 'Preserving Their Legacy' by Mat Wilson.



havent heard of that one but I'll look into it.thanks.


----------



## PredFan

*Who's who on the grassy knoll *cont.

Look was there someone else shooting?
We believe so yes.
Whats his name?
Yes.
What? 
That's right.
What's right?
Yes.
We please tell me.
I told you.
You told me what?
Yes.
Ok, ok, ok. There was a guy on the grassy gnoll and a guy on the bridge, you said there was also a guy behind the motorcade?
Yes, up in the book depository building.
What was his name?
No, What is the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know.
No, he's behind the motorcade.
Who's behind the motorcade?
No, Who's on the grassy gnoll.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8HTr-F-FVM]JFK - The Speech That Killed Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

The reflection was proven fake long ago. It only appears in the Zapruder film. That means it wasn't added to three other recordings where it must be present if it were real. 

 -Mary Moorman took her *polaroid* at Zapruder frame 309, and in it *the white blob was not added*.
-The* Muchmore Film *is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and *no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either*.
-And finally,* the all-important Nix Film *provides a double whammy. Not only* is *it *missing the white blob*, but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. *His head moves perfectly with the white blob in Zapruder, but they didn't bother adding any fake imagery to these three other recordings*.

*-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> The reflection was proven fake long ago. It only appears in the Zapruder film. That means it wasn't added to three other recordings where it must be present if it were real.
> 
> -Mary Moorman took her *polaroid* at Zapruder frame 309, and in it *the white blob was not added*.
> -The* Muchmore Film *is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and *no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either*.
> -And finally,* the all-important Nix Film *provides a double whammy. Not only* is *it *missing the white blob*, but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. *His head moves perfectly with the white blob in Zapruder, but they didn't bother adding any fake imagery to these three other recordings*.
> 
> *-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN*.


----------



## Montrovant

Wait....were there ORBS involved in the JFK assassination, too?!?!


----------



## Billo_Really

I think we can now answer who was on the grassy knoll.

It was none other than_*................Grandpa Zimmerman!*_


----------



## 7forever

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):&#8220;*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): &#8220;I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air,&#8221; *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467

James Altgens (*the man on right*) was a press photographer and shared some mighty fine testimony that supports Greer's shot from the driver's seat. *The pistol mention doesn't come from left field*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.
> 
> *8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467
> 
> James Altgens (*the man on right*) was a press photographer and shared some mighty fine testimony that supports Greer's shot from the driver's seat. *The pistol mention doesn't come from left field*.


----------



## namvet

no question about it. they did it. they just look like killers


----------



## 7forever

These old copies show the same recoil/jolt backward with video fakery. *The second gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL Connally's looking right at Greer after the shot, which explains why he hit the floor horrified.


----------



## 7forever

*Willful ignorance is the state and practice of ignoring any sensory input that appears to contradict ones inner model of reality*. At heart, it is almost certainly driven by *confirmation bias*. 

It differs from the standard definition of ignorance  which just means that one is unaware of something  in that *willfully ignorant people are fully aware of facts, resources and sources, but refuse to acknowledge them*. Indeed, calling someone "ignorant" shouldnt really be a pejorative, but intentional and willful ignorance is an entirely different matter. *In practice though, the word "ignorance" has often come to mean "willfull ignorance"*, and indeed, in many non-English languages, the word based on the same stem actually carries that meaning. 

Depending on the nature and strength of an individuals pre-existing beliefs, willful ignorance can manifest itself in different ways. *The practice can entail completely disregarding established facts, evidence *and/or reasonable opinions if they fail to meet ones expectations.* Often excuses will be made, stating that the source is unreliable, that the experiment was flawed or the opinion is too biased*. More often than not this is simple circular reasoning: I cannot agree with that source because it is untrustworthy because it disagrees with me. 

In other cases, slightly more extreme cases, *willful ignorance can involve outright refusal to read, hear or study, in any way, anything that does not conform to the persons worldview*. With regard to oneself, this can even extend to fake locked-in syndrome with complete unresponsiveness. Or with regard to others, to outright censorship of the material from others.

*Confirmation bias is the tendency for people to only seek out information that conforms to their pre-existing view points, and subsequently ignore information that goes against them*. It is a type of cognitive bias and a form of selection bias toward confirmation of the hypothesis under study. *Avoiding confirmation bias is an important part of rationalism and in science in general*. This is achieved by setting up problems so that you must find ways of disproving your hypothesis (see falsifiability).

Readers should be aware that *willful ignorance is a mechanism that actually protects the brain from becoming unable to function in situations that it just cant handle*. An individual can never accept its whole own reality being meaningless or making no sense, as that would make it impossible to act towards any goal. *Forcing an individual into such a state has psychologically been found to be comparable to the death of the higher developed parts of the brain from an outside perspective*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Willful ignorance is the state and practice of ignoring any sensory input that appears to contradict ones inner model of reality*. At heart, it is almost certainly driven by *confirmation bias*.
> 
> It differs from the standard definition of ignorance  which just means that one is unaware of something  in that *willfully ignorant people are fully aware of facts, resources and sources, but refuse to acknowledge them*. Indeed, calling someone "ignorant" shouldnt really be a pejorative, but intentional and willful ignorance is an entirely different matter. *In practice though, the word "ignorance" has often come to mean "willfull ignorance"*, and indeed, in many non-English languages, the word based on the same stem actually carries that meaning.
> 
> Depending on the nature and strength of an individuals pre-existing beliefs, willful ignorance can manifest itself in different ways. *The practice can entail completely disregarding established facts, evidence *and/or reasonable opinions if they fail to meet ones expectations.* Often excuses will be made, stating that the source is unreliable, that the experiment was flawed or the opinion is too biased*. More often than not this is simple circular reasoning: I cannot agree with that source because it is untrustworthy because it disagrees with me.
> 
> In other cases, slightly more extreme cases, *willful ignorance can involve outright refusal to read, hear or study, in any way, anything that does not conform to the persons worldview*. With regard to oneself, this can even extend to fake locked-in syndrome with complete unresponsiveness. Or with regard to others, to outright censorship of the material from others.
> 
> *Confirmation bias is the tendency for people to only seek out information that conforms to their pre-existing view points, and subsequently ignore information that goes against them*. It is a type of cognitive bias and a form of selection bias toward confirmation of the hypothesis under study. *Avoiding confirmation bias is an important part of rationalism and in science in general*. This is achieved by setting up problems so that you must find ways of disproving your hypothesis (see falsifiability).
> 
> Readers should be aware that *willful ignorance is a mechanism that actually protects the brain from becoming unable to function in situations that it just cant handle*. An individual can never accept its whole own reality being meaningless or making no sense, as that would make it impossible to act towards any goal. *Forcing an individual into such a state has psychologically been found to be comparable to the death of the higher developed parts of the brain from an outside perspective*.


----------



## 7forever

CLINT HILL'S THE AGENT WHO GOT JACKIE BACK IN THE LIMO.  insidethearrb

Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver) 
*
Douglas P. Horne*, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly *detailed* and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died*) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, *during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "*was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and *in a moment of complete honesty*, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, *confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'*." 

Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, *Clint Hill *was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious. Hill's *descriptions* of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, *were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*." 

Horne continues, "*The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment*." "The videotaped interview of *the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine *during the assassination, and is consistent with *Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins*)." "

One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital). Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us. And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room. It was sheer bedlam.

This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward. Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward. He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down. He was surrounded by known traitors: William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him. He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'. 

Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley. The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace. (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about. The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."

Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca. I strongly recommend it.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> CLINT HILL'S THE AGENT WHO GOT JACKIE BACK IN THE LIMO.
> *< ridiculous word soup snipped >*
> 
> it.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.


*Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.



*This chimp laughs at your silly "driver killed Kenendy" theory. *


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aUsOVzv7LI&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.



and who was the alleged "diluted" guman???  he's not laffin at JFK but were laffin at YOU !!!!


----------



## PredFan

*Who's Who on the Grassy Knoll.*

Did you hear about the guy on the grassy knoll?
No. There was a guy?
Yes.
What was his name?
Who.
The guy on the grassy knoll.
Who.
The guy you were talking about.
Who!
Look. You told me there was a guy on the grassy knoll.
Yes.
What's his name?
No, What's the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know!
Oh, he was behind the motorcade.
Look was there someone else shooting?
We believe so yes.
Whats his name?
Yes.
What? 
That's right.
What's right?
Yes.
We please tell me.
I told you.
You told me what?
Yes.
Ok, ok, ok. There was a guy on the grassy gnoll and a guy on the bridge, you said there was also a guy behind the motorcade?
Yes, up in the book depository building.
What was his name?
No, What is the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know.
No, he's behind the motorcade.
Who's behind the motorcade?
No, Who's on the grassy knoll.


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.



Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . . 

. . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.


----------



## PredFan

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
Click to expand...


Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
Click to expand...


Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
Click to expand...

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! 
an airliner struck wtc 1 debris from wtc 1 fell on to wtc7  so the NO PLANE ploy is a red herring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
Click to expand...


building 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commision them and NIST cant get around,these trolls always ignore that NIST said the the planes striking them with the fires caused the collapsed,they have no rational explanation for that when you bring up the fact building 7 was not hit by a plane.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
Click to expand...


How does one prevent peer review of a study?  Other than by not releasing the study, of course....

It just seems odd, as NIST is certainly not in charge of worldwide scientific study or publication.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
Click to expand...


You're right, 7 didn't get hit by a plane.

It got hit by a damn BUILDING!


----------



## PredFan

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, on point #4.  WTC 1 fell to a smouldering pile.  WTC 2 fell to a smouldering pile.  The Pentagon west wall crumbled, all we were told, was caused by three planes. . . yet WTC 7, also fell to a smouldering pile, but no plane?  That was a neat trick. . . .
> 
> . . . and half of America started to re-examine the JFK controversy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
Click to expand...


I don't need the NIST studys to figure it out. I thought you wouldn't either.

It was severly damaged by the debris from, and the eventual fall of the main towers.


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need the NIST studys to figure it out. I thought you wouldn't either.
> 
> It was severely damaged by the debris from, and the eventual fall of the main towers.
Click to expand...

the facts! handjob don't need no stinkin' facts...


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY that dificult to understand how and why WTC 7 fell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one prevent peer review of a study?  Other than by not releasing the study, of course....
> 
> It just seems odd, as NIST is certainly not in charge of worldwide scientific study or publication.
Click to expand...


No, but if you want scientific credibility, you MUST release the data you have used to reach your conclusions.  They haven't.  So saying a building has collapsed due to fire is just what you think until you have proved it.  They haven't.  If you had bothered to research and read about the issue, you would know that.

Read it and weep.  It is no conspiracy, it is a fact.   The data is being withheld.  This is from a partner organization to Wikileaks called Cryptome.

http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf



> "We are, however, withholding 3,370 files.  The NIST Director determined that the release of these data might jeopardize public safety.  This withheld data include remaining input and all results files of the ANASYS 16-story Case B collapse initiation model, break element source code, ANSYS script files for the break elements, custom executable ANSYS file, and all spreadsheets and other supporting calculations sued to develop floor connection failure modes and capacities, in order to work with the ANSYS files, a copy of the licensed software is required."



The upshot?  In order for the engineering and scientific community to verify NIST collapse models, they need to use their hypothetical data models.  NIST won't release it.  Basically, it's a, "Because we said so," or "Trust us," situation.   REAL scientists and engineers do peer review.  You don't go by that.  This is a classic coverup.  But then, if you bothered to research and READ, you would know that.


After I uncovered this document, I asked the guy that first made me aware of issues like this a question.  He is a rabid "troother," (I tend to be more sober and fact based.)  In this document from Cryptome, it stated the reason NIST is with holding the data is for reasons of public safety.  I was very dumbfounded and confused.  Public safety?  How could it endanger public safety to know how fire can cause a steel high rise to collapse due to fire I questioned him?  He told me, "Naw. . . you college types are so dumb sometimes.  It'd be a public safety issue if'nd the public ever found out them goberm't types kilt muricans for policy goals.  Shit, they'd be riot'n loot in the street before sun down."  

I don't think we would go that insane to find out our own government had betrayed us.  But, I suppose, that is a whole other thread.  Public Safety.  huh. . . .


----------



## daws101

how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
> maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
> that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.



Maybe "Kenendy"'s driver shot the towers too?


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
> maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
> that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "Kenendy"'s driver shot the towers too?
Click to expand...

naw ! they retired him after ruby ridge..


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is for NIST.  Their own reports contradict each other, they won't release the data their predictive models are based on, and they won't allow peer review of any of their studies.  So, yeah, I guess it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one prevent peer review of a study?  Other than by not releasing the study, of course....
> 
> It just seems odd, as NIST is certainly not in charge of worldwide scientific study or publication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but if you want scientific credibility, you MUST release the data you have used to reach your conclusions.  They haven't.  So saying a building has collapsed due to fire is just what you think until you have proved it.  They haven't.  If you had bothered to research and read about the issue, you would know that.
> 
> Read it and weep.  It is no conspiracy, it is a fact.   The data is being withheld.  This is from a partner organization to Wikileaks called Cryptome.
> 
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are, however, withholding 3,370 files.  The NIST Director determined that the release of these data might jeopardize public safety.  This withheld data include remaining input and all results files of the ANASYS 16-story Case B collapse initiation model, break element source code, ANSYS script files for the break elements, custom executable ANSYS file, and all spreadsheets and other supporting calculations sued to develop floor connection failure modes and capacities, in order to work with the ANSYS files, a copy of the licensed software is required."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The upshot?  In order for the engineering and scientific community to verify NIST collapse models, they need to use their hypothetical data models.  NIST won't release it.  Basically, it's a, "Because we said so," or "Trust us," situation.   REAL scientists and engineers do peer review.  You don't go by that.  This is a classic coverup.  But then, if you bothered to research and READ, you would know that.
> 
> 
> After I uncovered this document, I asked the guy that first made me aware of issues like this a question.  He is a rabid "troother," (I tend to be more sober and fact based.)  In this document from Cryptome, it stated the reason NIST is with holding the data is for reasons of public safety.  I was very dumbfounded and confused.  Public safety?  How could it endanger public safety to know how fire can cause a steel high rise to collapse due to fire I questioned him?  He told me, "Naw. . . you college types are so dumb sometimes.  It'd be a public safety issue if'nd the public ever found out them goberm't types kilt muricans for policy goals.  Shit, they'd be riot'n loot in the street before sun down."
> 
> I don't think we would go that insane to find out our own government had betrayed us.  But, I suppose, that is a whole other thread.  Public Safety.  huh. . . .
Click to expand...


None of that is really my point.  The way you said it in the first post is that NIST won't "allow" peer review.  That seems to indicate that peer review would be done if only NIST would grant permission.  It's a little different than concealing data.  Mostly a matter of semantics, I think.


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one prevent peer review of a study?  Other than by not releasing the study, of course....
> 
> It just seems odd, as NIST is certainly not in charge of worldwide scientific study or publication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if you want scientific credibility, you MUST release the data you have used to reach your conclusions.  They haven't.  So saying a building has collapsed due to fire is just what you think until you have proved it.  They haven't.  If you had bothered to research and read about the issue, you would know that.
> 
> Read it and weep.  It is no conspiracy, it is a fact.   The data is being withheld.  This is from a partner organization to Wikileaks called Cryptome.
> 
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are, however, withholding 3,370 files.  The NIST Director determined that the release of these data might jeopardize public safety.  This withheld data include remaining input and all results files of the ANASYS 16-story Case B collapse initiation model, break element source code, ANSYS script files for the break elements, custom executable ANSYS file, and all spreadsheets and other supporting calculations sued to develop floor connection failure modes and capacities, in order to work with the ANSYS files, a copy of the licensed software is required."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The upshot?  In order for the engineering and scientific community to verify NIST collapse models, they need to use their hypothetical data models.  NIST won't release it.  Basically, it's a, "Because we said so," or "Trust us," situation.   REAL scientists and engineers do peer review.  You don't go by that.  This is a classic coverup.  But then, if you bothered to research and READ, you would know that.
> 
> 
> After I uncovered this document, I asked the guy that first made me aware of issues like this a question.  He is a rabid "troother," (I tend to be more sober and fact based.)  In this document from Cryptome, it stated the reason NIST is with holding the data is for reasons of public safety.  I was very dumbfounded and confused.  Public safety?  How could it endanger public safety to know how fire can cause a steel high rise to collapse due to fire I questioned him?  He told me, "Naw. . . you college types are so dumb sometimes.  It'd be a public safety issue if'nd the public ever found out them goberm't types kilt muricans for policy goals.  Shit, they'd be riot'n loot in the street before sun down."
> 
> I don't think we would go that insane to find out our own government had betrayed us.  But, I suppose, that is a whole other thread.  Public Safety.  huh. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is really my point.  The way you said it in the first post is that NIST won't "allow" peer review.  That seems to indicate that peer review would be done if only NIST would grant permission.  It's a little different than concealing data.  Mostly a matter of semantics, I think.
Click to expand...


But of course peer review WOULD be done if NIST weren't concealing their data.  It isn't any different.  They aren't allowing the possibility of any peer review to be done.  Call it what ever you like, semantics, what ever.  They are telling the public, that they have concluded through scientific findings, the reason WTC 7 fell was through a fire induced collapse.  Their first report was a complete sham, they had to go back and rework it.  The second one came out, and it relied on a statistical model that used data points, that were, well, classified.  When you start with a conclusion, and then make your model fit that conclusion?  That isn't science.  If you don't release your data to PROVE that is not what you did, the public has to regard what you did as, well, the technical term is. . . .

JUNK SCIENCE​


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if you want scientific credibility, you MUST release the data you have used to reach your conclusions.  They haven't.  So saying a building has collapsed due to fire is just what you think until you have proved it.  They haven't.  If you had bothered to research and read about the issue, you would know that.
> 
> Read it and weep.  It is no conspiracy, it is a fact.   The data is being withheld.  This is from a partner organization to Wikileaks called Cryptome.
> 
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf
> 
> 
> The upshot?  In order for the engineering and scientific community to verify NIST collapse models, they need to use their hypothetical data models.  NIST won't release it.  Basically, it's a, "Because we said so," or "Trust us," situation.   REAL scientists and engineers do peer review.  You don't go by that.  This is a classic coverup.  But then, if you bothered to research and READ, you would know that.
> 
> 
> After I uncovered this document, I asked the guy that first made me aware of issues like this a question.  He is a rabid "troother," (I tend to be more sober and fact based.)  In this document from Cryptome, it stated the reason NIST is with holding the data is for reasons of public safety.  I was very dumbfounded and confused.  Public safety?  How could it endanger public safety to know how fire can cause a steel high rise to collapse due to fire I questioned him?  He told me, "Naw. . . you college types are so dumb sometimes.  It'd be a public safety issue if'nd the public ever found out them goberm't types kilt muricans for policy goals.  Shit, they'd be riot'n loot in the street before sun down."
> 
> I don't think we would go that insane to find out our own government had betrayed us.  But, I suppose, that is a whole other thread.  Public Safety.  huh. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is really my point.  The way you said it in the first post is that NIST won't "allow" peer review.  That seems to indicate that peer review would be done if only NIST would grant permission.  It's a little different than concealing data.  Mostly a matter of semantics, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But of course peer review WOULD be done if NIST weren't concealing their data.  It isn't any different.  They aren't allowing the possibility of any peer review to be done.  Call it what ever you like, semantics, what ever.  They are telling the public, that they have concluded through scientific findings, the reason WTC 7 fell was through a fire induced collapse.  Their first report was a complete sham, they had to go back and rework it.  The second one came out, and it relied on a statistical model that used data points, that were, well, classified.  When you start with a conclusion, and then make your model fit that conclusion?  That isn't science.  If you don't release your data to PROVE that is not what you did, the public has to regard what you did as, well, the technical term is. . . .
> 
> JUNK SCIENCE​
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing the point.  If no one sees your data, it can't be considered conclusive.

I was just pointing out that the way you worded things earlier made it sound like you were saying something else, that's all.


----------



## MisterBeale

daws101 said:


> how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
> maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
> that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.



I'll remind you. .  Predfan made this little denial post, 



PredFan said:


> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.



implying that no false flag ever occur.  And while I never thought twice about them, until TPTB made the god awful mistake of knocking down WTC 7, then, well, I, like many well educated individuals started asking questions, lot of them.

In fact, I didn't know it until just a year a go, but hell, did you know the sinking of the Titanic was planned by the Jesuits?    Yup, I had no clue till I had myself educated.

The did it to saddle us all with a national income tax.  And sick irony of ironies, now "tax day" is the same day that the big ship went down and the did away with all of it powerful opponents in one fell swoop;  John Jacob Astor IV, Benjamin Guggenheim, Isidor Straus, etc.


----------



## MaryL

If, and when we find out the truth about this, it will become irrelevant by new outrages, so what is the point?


----------



## MisterBeale

Agreed.  lol


----------



## MisterBeale

I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
> maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
> that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remind you. .  Predfan made this little denial post,
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> implying that no false flag ever occur.  And while I never thought twice about them, until TPTB made the god awful mistake of knocking down WTC 7, then, well, I, like many well educated individuals started asking questions, lot of them.
> 
> In fact, I didn't know it until just a year a go, but hell, did you know the sinking of the Titanic was planned by the Jesuits?    Yup, I had no clue till I had myself educated.
> 
> The did it to saddle us all with a national income tax.  And sick irony of ironies, now "tax day" is the same day that the big ship went down and the did away with all of it powerful opponents in one fell swoop;  John Jacob Astor IV, Benjamin Guggenheim, Isidor Straus, etc.
Click to expand...


Wait, what?  A Jesuit on the Titanic got on the bridge and steered them into an iceberg?


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how'd this thread go from JFK to 911...?
> maybe Jfk's ghost knocked the towers down..?
> that's just as viable a theory as the steaming piles that handjob, and mr. beele espouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remind you. .  Predfan made this little denial post,
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably wasting my time but here's a public service announcement designed to help you all seem not so ignorant:
> 
> 1. Lee Harvey Oswald killed John F. Kennedy.
> 2. Aliens did not crash at Roswell.
> 3. We did actually land on the moon.
> 4. Al Queda operatives flew three planes into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.
> 5. Those two kids blew up the Boston Marathon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> implying that no false flag ever occur.  And while I never thought twice about them, until TPTB made the god awful mistake of knocking down WTC 7, then, well, I, like many well educated individuals started asking questions, lot of them.
> 
> In fact, I didn't know it until just a year a go, but hell, did you know the sinking of the Titanic was planned by the Jesuits?    Yup, I had no clue till I had myself educated.
> 
> The did it to saddle us all with a national income tax.  And sick irony of ironies, now "tax day" is the same day that the big ship went down and the did away with all of it powerful opponents in one fell swoop;  John Jacob Astor IV, Benjamin Guggenheim, Isidor Straus, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  A Jesuit on the Titanic got on the bridge and steered them into an iceberg?
Click to expand...

The captain of the boat was a Jesuit.  He didn't steer them into an iceberg, he told them to not worry about steering way clear of it.  After all, the Titanic was, "Unsinkable."


----------



## MisterBeale

But hey, that's entirely different thread.  I have no wish to discuss that. . .


----------



## PredFan

MisterBeale said:


> I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.



Here's what I've learned from history:

There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
Click to expand...


Here's what I've learned from jfk case:

There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aUsOVzv7LI&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who was the alleged "diluted" guman???  he's not *laffin* at JFK but were laffin at YOU !!!!
Click to expand...


You can't even spell laugh, retard. You laugh at yourself because the driver shot jfk and there's nothing you can do to change that fact.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
Click to expand...


The only actual proof in the case points to Oswald. What you offer is purely fiction. But hey, history shows that you will disagree without anything of substance or truth to back up your claims.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This chimp laughs at your silly "driver killed Kenendy" theory. *
Click to expand...


Of course it's silly you idiot, but it's true.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
Click to expand...


Fuck your theory, this is the only wildly entertaining post of a video you will ever need!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uDSnYQx3Q]Gangnam Style by Hitler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only actual proof in the case points to Oswald. What you offer is purely fiction. But hey, history shows that you will disagree without anything of substance or truth to back up your claims.
Click to expand...


All the evidence points to Greer and no one or nothing else. The witnesses, the films, all point to Greer shooting jfk over the right eye.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your theory, this is the only wildly entertaining post of a video you will ever need!!!!!!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uDSnYQx3Q]Gangnam Style by Hitler - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You my bitch. It's not a theory but a video/s fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The Imbecile That Misspelled "Kenendy" said:
			
		

> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This chimp laughs at your silly "driver killed Kenendy" theory. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's silly you idiot, that's because it's not true.
Click to expand...


Fixed that for you, Dumbass.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only actual proof in the case points to Oswald. What you offer is purely fiction. But hey, history shows that you will disagree without anything of substance or truth to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Oswald shot jfk in the back in the head because he was shot in the front of the head by the driver.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> The Imbecile That Misspelled "Kenendy" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This chimp laughs at your silly "driver killed Kenendy" theory. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's silly you idiot, that's because it's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you, Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Whatever makes you feel good, bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> All the evidence points to Greer and no one or nothing else. The witnesses, the films, all point to Greer shooting jfk over the right eye.



Nope. All the evidence point to you having your head up your ass. The witnesses, the films, all point to you having a mental retardation issue.


Go back to trying to convince the guys on the basketball forum. That was a hoot!


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only actual proof in the case points to Oswald. What you offer is purely fiction. But hey, history shows that you will disagree without anything of substance or truth to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the evidence points to Greer and no one or nothing else. The witnesses, the films, all point to Greer shooting jfk over the right eye.
Click to expand...



See? I was right.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only actual proof in the case points to Oswald. What you offer is purely fiction. But hey, history shows that you will disagree without anything of substance or truth to back up your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Oswald shot jfk in the back in the head because he was shot in the front of the head by the driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Imbecile That Misspelled "Kenendy" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's silly you idiot, that's because it's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you, Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel good, bitch.
Click to expand...


What's the matter, 7 ??? Still upset because James Randi gave you the boot??

Just think, he kicked your dumb ass to the curb, but let Robert Prey stay.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel good, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, 7 ??? Still upset because James Randi gave you the boot??
> 
> Just think, he kicked your dumb ass to the curb, but let Robert Prey stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Robert Prey's a sock. The proof's all over Google for all to see and ten of thousands have.
Click to expand...




That's funny as Hell. you calling someone a sock while you're on 37 different forums under various names because you keep getting banned.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Robert Prey's a sock. The proof's all over Google for all to see and ten of thousands have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny as Hell. you calling someone a sock while you're on 37 different forums under various names because you keep getting banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prey is someone that belongs to the other trolls. I'm the same person who used different names because the real truth is rejected on most forums.
Click to expand...




This from the dim-wit that got banned from a forum that believes the 9/11 planes were holograms and the victims were all simulations.


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> All these eyewitnesses could never be refuted in a real debate. They, in fact are confirmed by seeing Greer's left arm push back toward jfk in both the nix and muchmore films. *A gun was seen in jfk's limo and many heard the shot in the limo and smelled gunpowder*. These trolls here and others must ignore this unassailable proof of Greer's guilt and are given the green light to do so by most message boards. But, the evidence is still here and there for all to see.



Many eye, ear, and *nose witnesses *supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. The three films showing all or parts of the assassination confirm these accounts. 

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n73lXCzJUZ4]"The Merry-go-round Broke Down" (Looney Tunes theme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

All these eyewitnesses could never be refuted in a real debate. They, in fact are confirmed by seeing Greer's left arm push back toward jfk in both the nix and muchmore films. *A gun was seen in jfk's limo and many heard the shot in the limo and smelled gunpowder*. These trolls here and others must ignore this unassailable proof of Greer's guilt and are given the green light to do so by most message boards. But, the evidence is still here and there for all to see.

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

Many eyewitnesses reported hearing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.

*1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*): 
Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
*Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.

*2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*, 6WCH225.

*3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2 

*4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508. 

*5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.

*6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467



"Handgun used"

"1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxterdeclined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."

2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*, 

3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.

4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission> 

*5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"

6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>

7. S.M. Holland: It would be like youre firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun. 

8. Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole, New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas  The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol and that the bullet entered the right temple. Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.

9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:2215.

10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedys head p.249: clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.

11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63:
JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner 

I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds.* I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped*. Then I saw a a  flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. 

*A conclusive case when the films are included*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> All these eyewitnesses could never be refuted in a real debate. They, in fact are confirmed by seeing Greer's left arm push back toward jfk in both the nix and muchmore films. *A gun was seen in jfk's limo and many heard the shot in the limo and smelled gunpowder*. These trolls here and others must ignore this unassailable proof of Greer's guilt and are given the green light to do so by most message boards. But, the evidence is still here and there for all to see.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> Many eyewitnesses reported hearing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.
> 
> *1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*):
> Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
> *Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.
> 
> *2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
> Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*, 6WCH225.
> 
> *3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2
> 
> *4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508.
> 
> *5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.
> 
> *6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.
> 
> *7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.
> 
> *8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467
> 
> 
> 
> "Handgun used"
> 
> "1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxterdeclined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> 3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.
> 
> 4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission>
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. S.M. Holland: It would be like youre firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.
> 
> 8. Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole, New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas  The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol and that the bullet entered the right temple. Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.
> 
> 9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:2215.
> 
> 10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedys head p.249: clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.
> 
> 11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63:
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds.* I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped*. Then I saw a a  flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident.
> 
> *A conclusive case when the films are included*.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxsPF1uM5tE]Roger Rabbit Music Video - The Merry-Go-Round Broke Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

The Doctors agree. Greer shot jfk with some type of high velocity handgun fired at close range.

2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*, 

*5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> The Doctors agree. Greer shot jfk with some type of high velocity handgun fired at close range.
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> The Doctors agree. Greer shot jfk with some type of high velocity handgun fired at close range.
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"





great find there seven.as most serious researchers know,all the dallas doctors agreed that the head wound was an entrance wound to the forehead and i knew about dr charles wilbur saying it was from a handgun fired at close range but i hadnt heard that one from mcclelland. rat in the asses handlers are getting so desperate your getting these facts out they keep sending him here to shit all over the floor and troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Doctors agree. Greer shot jfk with some type of high velocity handgun fired at close range.
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great find there seven.as most serious researchers know,all the dallas doctors agreed that the head wound was an entrance wound to the forehead and i knew about dr charles wilbur saying it was from a handgun fired at close range but i hadnt heard that one from mcclelland. *rat in the asses* handlers are getting so desperate your getting these facts out they keep sending him here to shit all over the floor and troll.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that point is, those who do not learn from history, are doomed to be taken in by the events of the future leaders and events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from history:
> 
> There are those who will blame some shadowy cabal for just about anything. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so usually I just point and laugh. Like my wildly entertaining posts in this thread: Who's on the Grassy Knoll, What's on the bridge, I Don't Know's behind the motorcade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I've learned from jfk case:
> 
> There are a few trolls who still push Oswald or some other fiction but offer no proof. You cannot reason with them, you cannot change their minds. I have learned that it's a waste of time so the facts that refute their nonsense laugh at them throughout tons of threads. Like my wildly entertaining posts of video proof in this thread: The driver shot jfk and nothing else can or will ever be proven it its place.
Click to expand...

what I've learned from forever 7's posts :they lack any sort of originality ,his "mocking skills or should I say lack of them, are smoking gun evidence of a lost grip on reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

2 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> All these eyewitnesses could never be refuted in a real debate. They, in fact are confirmed by seeing Greer's left arm push back toward jfk in both the nix and muchmore films. *A gun was seen in jfk's limo and many heard the shot in the limo and smelled gunpowder*. These trolls here and others must ignore this unassailable proof of Greer's guilt and are given the green light to do so by most message boards. But, the evidence is still here and there for all to see.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> Many eyewitnesses reported hearing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.
> 
> *1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*):
> Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
> *Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.
> 
> *2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
> Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*, 6WCH225.
> 
> *3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2
> 
> *4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508.
> 
> *5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.
> 
> *6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.
> 
> *7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.
> 
> *8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467
> 
> 
> 
> "Handgun used"
> 
> "1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxterdeclined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> 3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.
> 
> 4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission>
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. S.M. Holland: It would be like youre firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.
> 
> 8. Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole, New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas  The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol and that the bullet entered the right temple. Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.
> 
> 9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:2215.
> 
> 10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedys head p.249: clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.
> 
> 11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63:
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds.* I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped*. Then I saw a a  flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident.
> 
> *A conclusive case when the films are included*.



wow,more interesting stuff there of witness testimony of a witness who saw someone in the limo with a handgun.amazing how all these facts have been supprssed for so long about Greer firing the fatal shot.


----------



## 7forever

Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.


hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking!


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/5705081a-95d8-4617-b8e9-6caaa576c6ba_zpsc9[/URL][/quote]hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking![/QUOTE]
> 
> Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise, then please do so.. but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in debunked stupidity.
> 
> If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward to jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size.
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/5705081a-95d8-4617-b8e9-6caaa576c6ba_zpsc9[/URL][/quote]hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking![/QUOTE]
> 
> Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise, then please do so.. but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in debunked stupidity.
> 
> If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward to jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size.
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQof7forever posts this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and then proceeds to post 2 grainy gif's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise, then please do so.. but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in debunked stupidity.
> 
> If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward to jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQof7forever posts this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and then proceeds to post 2 grainy gif's.
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/319/c/d/irony_demotivational_by_neonMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad you admit from your stupidity that Zapruder is inconsistent with the other 2 films. You are a pure troll for not suggesting they are.:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

God-dammit, the question has been answered!

The person on the grassy knoll was *Grandpa Zimmerman*.

Now either end this mindless discussion, or a Neighborhood Watch program will be starting near your home within the month!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/5705081a-95d8-4617-b8e9-6caaa576c6ba_zpsc9[/URL][/quote]hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking![/QUOTE]
> 
> Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise, then please do so.. but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in debunked stupidity.
> 
> If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward to jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size.
> 
> [IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mormal_h_GIFSoupcom.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,as he does everyday in all his posts,Dawgshit gets his ass handed to him on a platter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey shit head it's a still photo! there is no way to know if some one is winking....it's a fact however you're wanking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise, then please do so.. but, there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in debunked stupidity.
> 
> If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward to jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,as he does everyday in all his posts,Dawgshit gets his ass handed to him on a platter.
Click to expand...


Rat ass is a good troll. I'll give him dat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.



Yeah I forget the name of that man in that pic but he was a congressmen who was friends with LBJ  who also hated Kennedy.You can see him winking at LBJ and its pretty obvious LBJ is laughing and ladybird is as well while Jackie is the ONLY one acting correctly like people do at a funeral.

I dont expect LBJ,his friend,or ladybird to be crying like Jackie,but they should at least be stunned and not jolly over the whole events like they are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I forget the name of that man in that pic but he was a congressmen who was friends with LBJ  who also hated Kennedy.You can see him winking at LBJ and its pretty obvious LBJ is laughing and ladybird is as well while Jackie is the ONLY one acting correctly like people do at a funeral.
> 
> I dont expect LBJ,his friend,or ladybird to be crying like Jackie,but they should at least be stunned and not jolly over the whole events like they are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Snouter

That new book out confirms one think anyone with a brain knew for decades, the Warren Commission was a coverup just like that 9/11 Commission.  To think that piece of garbage Arlen Specter was elected Senator after that by the dumbasses in PA.  

But yeah, the lone gunman, magic bullet bullshit is beyond retarded.


----------



## 7forever

ginscpy said:


> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - *I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy*.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.



Your requirements to believe something that happened are irrelevant. Whether Greer's handgun was nickel plated or not is moot. He used a high velocity handgun (probably a revolver) and fired it into the still and wounded President's right forehead. *BETZNER SAW GREER'S GUN*.

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some wacko JFK assn scenerios - but the one that has the limo driver Greer firing the fatal head-shot takes the cake.
> 
> I've watched the Zap film countless times  incl in slow-motion - *I dont see the limo driver shooting President Kennedy*.
> 
> The Bible on the JFK assn:  Case Closed by Gerald Posner.
> 
> Proves beyond any Reasonable Doubt that Lee Oswald ACTED ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your requirements to believe something that happened are irrelevant. Whether Greer's handgun was nickel plated or not is moot. He used a high velocity handgun (probably a revolver) and fired it into the still and wounded President's right forehead. *BETZNER SAW GREER'S GUN*.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car.
Click to expand...


This Ginscyp guy is for sure a retarded idiot.The only research he has done in this case obviously is reading the warren report and posners propaganda piece case closed.He needs to read the book case open.that book slams posners b.s crap into the ground.

He obviously isnt aware that it was impossible for oswald to do the shooting,that the physical evidence proves multiple shooters,such as the bullet fragment photogrpahed on the sidewalk which was paved over a couple days later,the freeway sign officers said had bullet holes in them and was also removed and replaced two days later,the bullet on the grass you see a plainclothes fbi agent picking up putting in his pocket walking off with,the bullet hole in the winshiled of the car forensic experts said was an entrance shot,all the dallas doctors saying both the head wound and throut wound were entrance shots from the FRONT.man this guy is an idiot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*^^^^^^^^^^​*
This pair of retarded dumbasses are responding to a post from 13 OCT *2010*.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^​*
> This pair of retarded dumbasses are responding to a post from 13 OCT *2010*.


must be a slow day in conspiracyville !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Snouter said:


> That new book out confirms one think anyone with a brain knew for decades, the Warren Commission was a coverup just like that 9/11 Commission.  To think that piece of garbage Arlen Specter was elected Senator after that by the dumbasses in PA.
> 
> But yeah, the lone gunman, magic bullet bullshit is beyond retarded.



excellent post.well said.thats the understatement of the century.

yeah to believe in the lies of the warren commission, you got to simply be retarded.to believe in it,you got to believe in magic bullets.

Like you said,it was a total coverup just like the 9/11 commission.  you also forgot to mention that piece of garbage congressman Gerald Ford was handsomly rewarded as well for his participation in the coverup becoming future president of the united states.

He held his breath to the very end taking his secrets to the grave defending the lies of the warren commission "even though the house select committe on assassassinations even concluded in the 70's that there was a second shooter."  may he burn and rot in hell for sticking to the lies till the very end.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent trolls since my first post on this page.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls since my first post on this page.


*
^^^^^^^^^​*

Hey look, here's another post that was first made in *2010*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from the agent trolls since my first post on this page.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ^^^^^^^^^​*
> 
> Hey look, here's another post that was first made in *2010*.
Click to expand...

hand job has had amajor flatulence  condition his whole life...
his nickname growing up was  fartatron


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> All these eyewitnesses could never be refuted in a real debate. They, in fact are confirmed by seeing Greer's left arm push back toward jfk in both the nix and muchmore films. *A gun was seen in jfk's limo and many heard the shot in the limo and smelled gunpowder*. These trolls here and others must ignore this unassailable proof of Greer's guilt and are given the green light to do so by most message boards. But, the evidence is still here and there for all to see.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> Many eyewitnesses reported hearing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.
> 
> *1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*):
> Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
> *Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.
> 
> *2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
> Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*, 6WCH225.
> 
> *3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2
> 
> *4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508.
> 
> *5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.
> 
> *6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.
> 
> *7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.
> 
> *8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air, *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467
> 
> 
> 
> "Handgun used"
> 
> "1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxterdeclined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> 3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.
> 
> 4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission>
> 
> *5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected 'from a very high velocity missilewith a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. S.M. Holland: It would be like youre firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.
> 
> 8. Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole, New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas  The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol and that the bullet entered the right temple. Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.
> 
> 9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:2215.
> 
> 10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedys head p.249: clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.
> 
> 11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63:
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds.* I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped*. Then I saw a a  flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident.
> 
> *A conclusive case when the films are included*.



Thanks for posting those videos. It shows clearly that you are insane.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.



He winked??? OMG he winked!!! That proves it!!! Because no one ever winks except people who are guilty!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thanks for proving as always the troll you who is afraid of the truth  only seeing  what you WANT to see ignoring all the tesimonys of witnesses who saw greer with a handgun in the car and doctors testimonys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He winked??? OMG he winked!!! That proves it!!! Because no one ever winks except people who are guilty!!!
Click to expand...


oh my god witness testimonys were posted.oh my god,a troll who only sees what he WANTS to see.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He winked??? OMG he winked!!! That proves it!!! Because no one ever winks except people who are guilty!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god witness testimonys were posted.oh my god,a troll who only sees what he WANTS to see.
Click to expand...

sure hand job sure .... a word you should learn- context ..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



You are absolutely correct. 7 keeps farting his Rainbow Unicorn Conspiracy Fantasies in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> LBJ's mistress, Madeline Brown all but tells her that JFK will be dead tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=79lOKs0Kr_Y



Crazy Amy unravels the whole JFK conspiracy!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk]Crazy Amy's Baking Company - YouTube[/ame]


It was online bullies and haters.... and bloggers!!!


----------



## PredFan

On the anniversary of his assassination, I present the answer to the mystery:


Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK from the book depository building.

We can all focus our attention on something worthwhile now.

You're welcome.


----------



## 7forever

LBJ tells mistress, Madeline Brown all but JFK will be dead the next day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> LBJ tells mistress, Madeline Brown all but JFK will be dead the next day.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=79lOKs0Kr_Y



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MstyFwhLy4]Monty Python - Storytime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory

*It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.

He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.


----------



## Montrovant

So do these recent Kennedy posts mean we've given up on the orbs on 9/11 thing?


----------



## percysunshine

PredFan said:


> On the anniversary of his assassination, I present the answer to the mystery:
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK from the book depository building.
> 
> We can all focus our attention on something worthwhile now.
> 
> You're welcome.



Why did Ruby shoot Oswald?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

percysunshine said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of his assassination, I present the answer to the mystery:
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK from the book depository building.
> 
> We can all focus our attention on something worthwhile now.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ruby shoot Oswald?
Click to expand...


For the LULZ!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.



7forever, pronounced "Dumbass conspiritard" has an interesting origin. He started as an idiot, but swiftly progressed to an imbecile. Everybody laughs at his sales pitch, even the little old ladies on the knitting forum. *A 7forever is a fast talking imbecile pretending to be an expert.*


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.



I love how all of the videos you post show the driver clearly NOT shooting Kennedy.


----------



## PredFan

percysunshine said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of his assassination, I present the answer to the mystery:
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK from the book depository building.
> 
> We can all focus our attention on something worthwhile now.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ruby shoot Oswald?
Click to expand...


Ask him.


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.



Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.


----------



## 7forever

*Dallas Reporter "Not Surprised" at shooting *


----------



## PredFan

Did you miss it? I solved it for you a few days ago: 

Lee Harvey Oswald killed Kennedy from the Book Depository building. 

You can all do something constructive with your lives now.

You're welcome.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.



7forever, pronounced "Dumbass conspiritard" has an interesting origin. He started as an idiot, but swiftly progressed to an imbecile. Everybody laughs at his sales pitch, even the little old ladies on the knitting forum. *A 7forever is a fast talking imbecile pretending to be an expert.*


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever, pronounced "Dumbass conspiritard" has an interesting origin. He started as an idiot, but swiftly progressed to an imbecile. Everybody laughs at his sales pitch, even the little old ladies on the knitting forum. *A 7forever is a fast talking imbecile pretending to be an expert.*
Click to expand...

he's also a master of bation.


----------



## 7forever

*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?

Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)

1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.

 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Within-Johnsons-Against-President/dp/1463422423/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361435369&sr=8-1&keywords=murder+from+within]Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson&#39;s Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.


*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy * 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> 
> *<<< SNIPPED TO SAVE SERVER SPACE >>>>*


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.



another magic bullet ??? Connally was shot on his RIGHT side, well ???


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls. one paid,one non paid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Did you miss it? I solved it for you a few days ago:
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald killed Kennedy from the Book Depository building.
> 
> You can all do something constructive with your lives now.
> 
> You're welcome.



like be afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see like YOU do? says mr LIE czar.


----------



## percysunshine

PredFan said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of his assassination, I present the answer to the mystery:
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK from the book depository building.
> 
> We can all focus our attention on something worthwhile now.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ruby shoot Oswald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him.
Click to expand...


I don't know how to conduct a sceance. Why don't you speculate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls. one paid,one non paid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):&#8220;*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): &#8220;I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air,&#8221; *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467

James Altgens was a press photographer and shared some mighty fine testimony that supports Greer's shot from the driver's seat. *The pistol mention has some fine company in Betzner who saw Greer's gun*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see* Greer's left arm/elbow retracting after he shot jfk in both the other films*. That movement does not occur in Zapruder. This shows a consistency in two of the three films, with *Zapruder being the odd film faked out*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see* Greer's left arm/elbow retracting after he shot jfk in both the other films*. That movement does not occur in Zapruder. This shows a consistency in two of the three films, with *Zapruder being the odd film faked out*.



I love how no video you have ever posted has shown the driver killing Kennedy.


----------



## PredFan

percysunshine said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ruby shoot Oswald?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how to conduct a sceance. Why don't you speculate.
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant to the discussion but OK:

Jack Ruby REALLY hated Oswald.


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, *"I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see* Greer's left arm/elbow retracting after he shot jfk in both the other films*. That movement does not occur in Zapruder. This shows a consistency in two of the three films, with *Zapruder being the odd film faked out*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how no video you have ever posted has shown the driver killing Kennedy.
Click to expand...

it was an invisible gun.
despite what 7 almost never and his boy hand job say ,the driver would have had to have stopped the limo,jumped out ,ran around the back ,fire thee shots, ran back, jumped in and driven off with out anybody noticing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
Click to expand...


Yeah the fat man is just like Robert Groden.one of those controlled opposition guys.He is very smart and intelligent,his book CROSSFIRE I would say is probably the best book out there on the JFK assassination,yet he wont touch Greer though.

I love Marrs logic he uses as well in his pathetic attempts to say the driver did not do it using the zapruder film as his  evidence saying Greers hand is on the wheel.

Your going by the ALTERD zapruder film that numerous photograpy experts and scientists have deemed to be altered you fat idiot. Dont get me wrong,You can learn an awful lot from Marrs.The guy is like a computer and a brain but he clearly isnt interested in exposing the ENTIRE truth like Cooper did.


----------



## skye

Who was on the grassy knoll?

Don't copy and paste please!

Just tell me in plain English ... be succinct    in one or two phrases....who was it!

I would really like  to know once and for all.

Who was on that grassy  knoll.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the fat man is just like Robert Groden.one of those controlled opposition guys.He is very smart and intelligent,his book CROSSFIRE I would say is probably the best book out there on the JFK assassination,yet he wont touch Greer though.
> 
> I love Marrs logic he uses as well in his pathetic attempts to say the driver did not do it using the zapruder film as his  evidence saying Greers hand is on the wheel.
> 
> Your going by the ALTERD zapruder film that numerous photograpy experts and scientists have deemed to be altered you fat idiot. Dont get me wrong,You can learn an awful lot from Marrs.The guy is like a computer and a brain but he clearly isnt interested in exposing the ENTIRE truth like Cooper did.
Click to expand...


2  farts in a row from the trolls


----------



## skye

Do you have any theory  who was on the grassy knoll *namvet*?

the mafia? the CIA? who?


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Who was on the grassy knoll?
> 
> Don't copy and paste please!
> 
> Just tell me in plain English ... be succinct    in one or two phrases....who was it!
> 
> I would really like  to know once and for all.
> 
> Who was on that grassy  knoll.



Lance Armstrong....that's who!







Next question????...


----------



## skye

but seriously .....I wanna know who the hell was that day on the grassy knoll....

this is a long thread and I still don't have any answers to this conspiracy.

this bothers me some


----------



## Trajan

Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.


----------



## Trajan

skye said:


> but seriously .....I wanna know who the hell was that day on the grassy knoll....
> 
> this is a long thread and I still don't have any answers to this conspiracy.
> 
> this bothers me some



the gardener, trimming hedges.


----------



## skye

Trajan said:


> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.




Since I will never the book  .....  who does he say was on the grassy knoll?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnBlPrCj2_8]Kennedy Assassination Rare Footage of Lee Harvey Oswald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

skye said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I will never the book  .....  who does he say was on the grassy knoll?
Click to expand...


why not? 

and no, can't spoil it for ya hon..


----------



## skye

Trajan said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I will never the book  .....  who does he say was on the grassy knoll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> and no, can't spoil it for ya hon..
Click to expand...



Spoil it!!!!!! 

CIA? Mafia?   one of those two  right?


----------



## Trajan

skye said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I will never the book  .....  who does he say was on the grassy knoll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> and no, can't spoil it for ya hon..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoil it!!!!!!
> 
> CIA? Mafia?   one of those two  right?
Click to expand...


no. its either a coke bottle or human head on a person approx. 30 feet behind the fence....and that that....no mas. read it for yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Trajan said:


> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.



yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.

Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.

Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.


Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.

Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open. 

Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.

These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.

Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK

http://www.reclaiminghistory.org/


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Somebody farted in here. It happened one minute ago.


----------



## Trajan

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
Click to expand...


did you read it?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
Click to expand...

MUST BE HanDJOB'S COMPUTER TIME AT THE HOME..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Do you have any theory  who was on the grassy knoll *namvet*?
> 
> the mafia? the CIA? who?



so namvet has FINALLY stopped trolling and admitted he was brainwashed and lied to his whole life by the government and corporate controlled media admitting the facts there was a gunman behind the picket fence? 

thats the first step in the right direction of admitting how corrupt our government is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Trajan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you read it?
Click to expand...


I havent read it personally but I HAVE heard him talk about it before in a taped interview  with Jesse Ventura when Ventura had his show going on a year or so ago before it got cancelled to no surprise.Cant have the truth being told. In that interview,Ventura exposed him as the liar he is.

Ventura kept talking about the facts of the doctors saying the head shot was an entrance wound from the front and the throut wound as well and talking about the overwhelming evidence of facts there were proving there were multiple shooters such as a bullet that hit the pavement that was removed and plastered over 2 days later,and the one photos show in a doorframe of the limo,the one in the windshild officers said was an entry shot from the frontand the one on the grass you see an FBI clothesmen pick up and put in his pocket and walk away with.

He gave all that evidence and Vince got so frustrated like all magic bullet theorists do ,that he changed the subject and evaded all of Venturas facts.He was totally humilated by Ventura.

Have you read Weisbergs book Case Open? Weisberg exposed Posner of Cased Closed for the pathalogical liar he was in that book.

matter of fact,Posner was invited to come down to texas and debate his book but like the coward he is,he declined because he knew they would tear his lies up and shread him to pieces easily.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Posner and Bugliosi are such idiots making up lies defending the warren commission that they ignore the fact that even the house select committe on assassinations concluded in the 70's the warren commission got it wrong and there was a probable conspiracy,that there was a second shooter.they better research the facts.

They also better bone up on these facts as well that even police Chief Jesse Curry said in 1967 they could not place Oswald in the alleged 6th floor window.

Only initially did he say oswald was the lone gunman but in 1967 he came out and confessed he said so because he was under pressure from his superiours to tell that tale.

He later wrote a book all about that talking about that in his book.

Nothing like hearing it from the horses mouth himself.actual live interviews with him from back then in the 60's
amazing how the corporate controlled media suppressed these interviews from the american people for over 30 years.



here is another more in depth video of Curry exposing the lies of the warren commission.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent read it personally but I HAVE heard him talk about it before in a taped interview  with Jesse Ventura
> 
> ENOUGH SAID...
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Posner and Bugliosi are such idiots making up lies defending the warren commission that they ignore the fact that even the house select committe on assassinations concluded in the 70's the warren commission got it wrong and there was a probable conspiracy,that there was a second shooter.they better research the facts.
> 
> They also better bone up on these facts as well that even police Chief Jesse Curry said in 1967 they could not place Oswald in the alleged 6th floor window.
> 
> Only initially did he say oswald was the lone gunman but in 1967 he came out and confessed he said so because he was under pressure from his superiours to tell that tale.
> 
> He later wrote a book all about that talking about that in his book.
> 
> Nothing like hearing it from the horses mouth himself.actual live interviews with him from back then in the 60's
> amazing how the corporate controlled media suppressed these interviews from the american people for over 30 years.
> 
> Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry JFK assassination- Kennedy Detail- Clint Hill+ - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.

your handlers are obviously getting worried these facts are getting out the fact they sent you here to troll so soon.


----------



## Trajan

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent read it personally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped right there ......you cannot discuss it so, just leave it alone dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I HAVE heard him talk about it before in a taped interview  with Jesse Ventura when Ventura had his show going on a year or so ago before it got cancelled to no surprise.Cant have the truth being told. In that interview,Ventura exposed him as the liar he is.
> 
> Ventura kept talking about the facts of the doctors saying the head shot was an entrance wound from the front and the throut wound as well and talking about the overwhelming evidence of facts there were proving there were multiple shooters such as a bullet that hit the pavement that was removed and plastered over 2 days later,and the one photos show in a doorframe of the limo,the one in the windshild officers said was an entry shot from the frontand the one on the grass you see an FBI clothesmen pick up and put in his pocket and walk away with.
> 
> He gave all that evidence and Vince got so frustrated like all magic bullet theorists do ,that he changed the subject and evaded all of Venturas facts.He was totally humilated by Ventura.
> 
> Have you read Weisbergs book Case Open? Weisberg exposed Posner of Cased Closed for the pathalogical liar he was in that book.
> 
> matter of fact,Posner was invited to come down to texas and debate his book but like the coward he is,he declined because he knew they would tear his lies up and shread him to pieces easily.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Trajan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you read it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped right there ......you cannot discuss it so, just leave it alone dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I HAVE heard him talk about it before in a taped interview  with Jesse Ventura when Ventura had his show going on a year or so ago before it got cancelled to no surprise.Cant have the truth being told. In that interview,Ventura exposed him as the liar he is.
> 
> Ventura kept talking about the facts of the doctors saying the head shot was an entrance wound from the front and the throut wound as well and talking about the overwhelming evidence of facts there were proving there were multiple shooters such as a bullet that hit the pavement that was removed and plastered over 2 days later,and the one photos show in a doorframe of the limo,the one in the windshild officers said was an entry shot from the frontand the one on the grass you see an FBI clothesmen pick up and put in his pocket and walk away with.
> 
> He gave all that evidence and Vince got so frustrated like all magic bullet theorists do ,that he changed the subject and evaded all of Venturas facts.He was totally humilated by Ventura.
> 
> Have you read Weisbergs book Case Open? Weisberg exposed Posner of Cased Closed for the pathalogical liar he was in that book.
> 
> matter of fact,Posner was invited to come down to texas and debate his book but like the coward he is,he declined because he knew they would tear his lies up and shread him to pieces easily.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said,Vince was exposed for the liar he is by ventura on that show  and as those links prove.you might actually try and read them.lol
> 
> vince is about as credible on JFK as Posner is. Ive read over 200 books on it from BOTH sides like Posners to know Vince is as much a liar as Posner is.hee hee.read Case Open by Weisberg,otherwise,stop right there.hee hee.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped right there ......you cannot discuss it so, just leave it alone dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince was exposed for the liar he is by ventura on that show  and as those links prove.you might actually try and read them.lol
> 
> vince is about as credible on JFK as Posner is.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.
> 
> your handlers are obviously getting worried these facts are getting out the fact they sent you here to troll so soon.


so much for being on ignore !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two more farts in a  row from you Dawgshit.

again your handlers are sure getting worried and desperate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a  row from you Dawgshit.
> 
> again your handlers are sure getting worried and desperate.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a  row from you Dawgshit.
> 
> again your handlers are sure getting worried and desperate.


gotta wonder when this delusion started?


----------



## Bfgrn

skye said:


> but seriously .....I wanna know who the hell was that day on the grassy knoll....
> 
> this is a long thread and I still don't have any answers to this conspiracy.
> 
> this bothers me some



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEq63vTOwcI&feature=related]The railroad workers on the Triple Overpass (English Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veVqYo9I5gg]What they saw Ed Hoffman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped right there ......you cannot discuss it so, just leave it alone dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said,Vince was exposed for the liar he is by ventura on that show  and as those links prove.you might actually try and read them.lol
> 
> vince is about as credible on JFK as Posner is. Ive read over 200 books on it from BOTH sides like Posners to know Vince is as much a liar as Posner is.hee hee.read Case Open by Weisberg,otherwise,stop right there.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right, you've read 200 books but just_ not that one_..  whatever......I should have known not to post in imbecilic threads, I blame myself...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two more farts in a  row from you Dawgshit.
> 
> again your handlers are sure getting worried and desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta wonder when this delusion started?
Click to expand...


Zapruder is not consistent with the other two films. If you want to show otherwise then be my guest, but there's one rule here: We need to see clear film, nothing grainy please. Real, clear, easy to see evidence and then we'll believe you. And it is available. Otherwise you're simply choosing to believe in fairy tales.

*If you can show Greer's left arm pushing back toward jfk (IN ZAPRUDER) before the shot and retracting thereafter, then this movement seen in nix and muchmore may not be incriminating*. If you're having problems seeing Greer's left arm push back you can either take your hands off your eyes or increase your screen size. By the same token if you can show Greer's real left arm moving in the bottom Zapruder gif then find any copy which shows it moving. *If you can do that then you will have proven that Greer's left hand can be in two different places at the exact same time, and his left arm can be moving and not moving at the same time. GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7y2xPucnAo]The Professor Brothers - History Lesson (JFK) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> Hugh Betzner saw George Hickey's rifle and the driver, Bill Greer's revolver.
> 
> *I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street*. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air.* I also saw a man in *either the President's car or *the car behind his *and someone down in one of those cars *pull out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.



and at the hospital "someone" just stood there holding the gun right???


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped right there ......you cannot discuss it so, just leave it alone dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said,Vince was exposed for the liar he is by ventura on that show  and as those links prove.you might actually try and read them.lol
> 
> vince is about as credible on JFK as Posner is. Ive read over 200 books on it from BOTH sides like Posners to know Vince is as much a liar as Posner is.hee hee.read Case Open by Weisberg,otherwise,stop right there.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another fart bag
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet

Rat in the Hat said:


>



case closed


----------



## 7forever

Hugh Betzner saw George Hickey's rifle and the driver, Bill Greer's revolver. 

*I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street*. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air.* I also saw a man in *either the President's car or *the car behind his *and someone down in one of those cars *pull out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Hugh Betzner saw George Hickey's rifle and the driver, Bill Greer's revolver.
> 
> *I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street*. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air.* I also saw a man in *either the President's car or *the car behind his *and someone down in one of those cars *pull out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Hugh Betzner saw George Hickey's rifle and the driver, Bill Greer's revolver.
> 
> *I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street*. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air.* I also saw a man in *either the President's car or *the car behind his *and someone down in one of those cars *pull out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
Click to expand...


here vice is exposing himself as the lair and fraud he is.He says in this video that Marina said oswald wanted to be remembered in history,this is where idiots that trump the magic bullet theory like vince and posner fall flat on their faces.yeah he wanted his place in history, thats why you hear him in interviews saying-No I did not shoot anybody,Im just a patsy.yep denying you did it is sure seeking fame alright.

He ALSO fails to mention Marina has said many times over the years that she and her children were threatened with deportation back to Russia if she did not tell the warren commission what they wanted to hear that oswald did it.

conveinent facts magic bullet theorist trolls like Vince and Posner always conveinetely leave out.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here vice is exposing himself as the lair and fraud he is.He says in this video that Marina said oswald wanted to be remembered in history,this is where idiots that trump the magic bullet theory like vince and posner fall flat on their faces.yeah he wanted his place in history, thats why you hear him in interviews saying-No I did not shoot anybody,Im just a patsy.yep denying you did it is sure seeking fame alright.
> 
> He ALSO fails to mention Marina has said many times over the years that she and her children were threatened with deportation back to Russia if she did not tell the warren commission what they wanted to hear that oswald did it.
> 
> conveinent facts magic bullet theorist trolls like Vince and Posner always conveinetely leave out.
Click to expand...


another fart in the wind


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'Case Closed' by Vincent Bugliosi, its a monster of a book, over 1600 pages, the footnotes are on a CD BUT,  if you really are into the whole JFK conspiracy thing, its a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a must if you want to hear the same rehashing and outright lies and propaganda of the warren commision.
> 
> Bugliosi has done some great work outside of Jfk, but his book on JFK  is a miserable failure omitting key facts and evidence and many outright lies.
> 
> Also the book you are referring to that he wrote on JFK Case Closed is not from Bugliosi.You are thinking of that propaganda B.S piece Reclaiming history.
> 
> 
> Case Closed was written by disinformation propaganda specialist Gerald Posner a lawyer whos law firm is a lobbying firm for the CIA.
> 
> Anyone who reads the bullshit and lies of Posners Case Closed and Bugliosi's lies Reclaiming History needs to read Harold Weisbergs book Case Open.
> 
> Weisberg was the first critic in the 60's to expose the lies and bullshit of the warren commission with Whitwash.His book Case Open exposes the lies and Bullshit of Posners Case Closed and Reclaming history as well.
> 
> These two links below address accurately the lies and bullshit of Bugliosis's book Reclaming history.
> 
> Richard Belzer: Defaming History or, Who Didn't Kill JFK
> 
> http://reclaiminghistory.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here vice is exposing himself as the lair and fraud he is.He says in this video that Marina said oswald wanted to be remembered in history,this is where idiots that trump the magic bullet theory like vince and posner fall flat on their faces.yeah he wanted his place in history, thats why you hear him in interviews saying-No I did not shoot anybody,Im just a patsy.yep denying you did it is sure seeking fame alright.
> 
> He ALSO fails to mention Marina has said many times over the years that she and her children were threatened with deportation back to Russia if she did not tell the warren commission what they wanted to hear that oswald did it.
> 
> conveinent facts magic bullet theorist trolls like Vince and Posner always conveinetely leave out.
Click to expand...


this reseacher who has done an excellent job exposing the secret service compicity in it,ALSO exposed Buglusio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QAB0WlcNag&list=PL89F9D35BDEA5F445]Vince Palamara- Kennedy Detail / Secret Service Expert- Clint Hill+ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugh Betzner saw George Hickey's rifle and the driver, Bill Greer's revolver.
> 
> *I was sitting back down on the corner of Elm Street*. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air.* I also saw a man in *either the President's car or *the car behind his *and someone down in one of those cars *pull out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at the hospital "someone" just stood there holding the gun right???
Click to expand...


For the millionith time: Where's the exit wound in your deluded world? The red blob does indicate the missing skull, correct, in your fake world?

Incidentally, you have yet to explain why the mass of blood and brain tissue expels backward out of the rear skull which is corroborated by Sam Kinney who was driving the follow-up car. If the headshot came from the rear, don't you think that Jfk's face would have been blown off since that's where the red blob was at the moment of impact? *The ZFILM WAS ALTERED, plain and simple*.

In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He 
had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that *that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too*...*it involved half his 
head*". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".  

You ARE never going to answer the facts which refute your willful ignorance.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## dilloduck

Rat in the Hat said:


>



That's the pinkest thing I've seen so far this morning.


----------



## daws101

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the pinkest thing I've seen so far this morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Bfgrn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously .....I wanna know who the hell was that day on the grassy knoll....
> 
> this is a long thread and I still don't have any answers to this conspiracy.
> 
> this bothers me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEq63vTOwcI&feature=related]The railroad workers on the Triple Overpass (EngTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, *the driver did shoot the President and every NORMAL person is gonna believe it because the videos and eyewitnesses make it conclusive*. Normal is a reference to all the people who have little or no knowledge of this case, or are simply open minded. *The driver did jfk, no doubt whatsoever*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously .....I wanna know who the hell was that day on the grassy knoll....
> 
> this is a long thread and I still don't have any answers to this conspiracy.
> 
> this bothers me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEq63vTOwcI&feature=related]The railroad workers on the Triple Overpass (EngTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, *the driver did shoot the President and every NORMAL person is gonna believe it because the videos and eyewitnesses make it conclusive*. Normal is a reference to all the people who have little or no knowledge of this case, or are simply open minded. *The driver did jfk, no doubt whatsoever*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*Many witnesses reported a shot in the limo *because there was one. Miller had a perfect, elevated view of the President. 

Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from? 
Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, *I would say from right there in the car*. *Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Many witnesses reported a shot in the limo *because there was one. Miller had a perfect, elevated view of the President.
> 
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass)
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, *I would say from right there in the car*. *Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*.


----------



## 7forever

"The President was struck in forehead. All of the brain matter went out the back of the head. The red halo was on the rear. The back of his head blew off, and it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear and still have your face intact. He must've been hit from the front or side, but the back of his head blew off." *Great quotes from eyewitnesses*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> "The President was struck in forehead. All of the brain matter went out the back of the head. The red halo was on the rear. The back of his head blew off, and it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear and still have your face intact. He must've been hit from the front or side, but the back of his head blew off." *Great quotes from eyewitnesses*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WHvfDijnASM


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> "The President was struck in forehead. All of the brain matter went out the back of the head. The red halo was on the rear. The back of his head blew off, and it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear and still have your face intact. He must've been hit from the front or side, but the back of his head blew off." *Great quotes from eyewitnesses*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WHvfDijnASM


"seemed" .....eem [ seem ]   
appear to be something: to give a particular impression or sensation, either of a quality or of something happening
used to suggest uncertainty: used to lessen the force of a following statement, usually by suggesting uncertainty or mitigating criticism, often for the sake of politeness


----------



## LA RAM FAN

2 farts in a row from the agent trolls.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the pinkest thing I've seen so far this morning.
Click to expand...


I love how you trols when you are cornered with facts you cant refute,you resort to this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *Many witnesses reported a shot in the limo *because there was one. Miller had a perfect, elevated view of the President.
> 
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass)
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER - Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, *I would say from right there in the car*. *Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline*.



disinformation agent troll Posner was caught so many times lying in his book its unreal.Like for instance,he mentioned that ed Hoffmans dad said-That sounds like Ed,always telling fairy tales.I met Hoffman personally and even rode in a limo with him so i got to talk extensively with him via his interpreter,and he said his father NEVER said any of that bullshit Posner made up.

Not only that,but I also met the aubreay rike who was the ambulance driver that drove the alleged epileic to the hospital.Posner lies in his book saying the reason there is no record of him being admitted into the hospital is when they got there,he was felling better so he dtold the driver that and that he did not need to go in.complete Bullshit.

I spoke to aubrey reich the driver about that and as he has told many people over the years about that lie of posners,he always says that posner lied about that,that he never said that,that he says the alleged epilepic,got up and ran off and didnt say a word to him.

Posner the liear exposed.the only thing about the title of Posners book Case Closed thats true is that its a case closed that Posner is a freaking liar and is full of bullshit.


----------



## 7forever

I started looking at the Zapruder film almost exactly four years ago and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> I started looking at the Zapruder film almost exactly four years ago and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.



I started looking at *Amy's Baking Company* almost exactly four months ago and it went from there. *I got the closeup of the store-bought frozen crap raviolis in 5-2013. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping forty-two cents to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Gordon's left arm really moved the ravioli ice cube toward Amy just the way it appears to in Kitchen Nightmares, then he was definitely the better chef.* They apparently had to create a cartoon of Gordon humiliating Amy and Samy, which is quite comical to say the least. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk]Crazy Amy's Baking Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

*Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.
> 
> ]



*Killing Star Trek The Original Series was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
Click to expand...


so typical of agent trolls.they cant refute facts when cornered and change the subject.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.



notice how the agent troll rat in the ass is doing what his hanlders have programmed him to do? he wont touch these facts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these gifs in desperate hopes of trying to derail this information you made in this post here..one agent troll thanking the other i see as rat in the ass did with the other one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> notice how the agent troll rat in the ass is doing what his hanlders have programmed him to do? he wont touch these facts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these gifs in desperate hopes of trying to derail this information you made in this post here..one agent troll thanking the other i see as rat in the ass did with the other one.




notice how the Gage Dupe eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer is doing what his Pope, Dickie the Gage programmed him to do? he won't stop making fart posts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these "shill" accusations in desperate hopes of trying to derail the fact that Pope Dickie is making major coin from his dupes..one Gage dupe troll supporting the other i see as IQof7forever did with eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer.





By the way testerosa, congrats on joining the "shills" organization. 

 NWO Kitty will be sending her customary "Welcome To The Club" basket of goodies and secret codes. And Mr Bilderberg himself will be over to your place this weekend to personally teach you the secret handshake, and give you the keys to all the secret meeting halls.


----------



## 7forever

CLINT HILL'S THE AGENT WHO GOT JACKIE BACK IN THE LIMO.  insidethearrb

Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver) 
*
Douglas P. Horne*, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly *detailed* and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died*) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, *during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "*was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and *in a moment of complete honesty*, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, *confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'*." 

Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, *Clint Hill *was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious. Hill's *descriptions* of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, *were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*." 

Horne continues, "*The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment*." "The videotaped interview of *the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine *during the assassination, and is consistent with *Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins*)." "

One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital). Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us. And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room. It was sheer bedlam.

This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward. Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward. He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down. He was surrounded by known traitors: William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him. He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'. 

Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley. The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace. (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about. The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."

Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca. I strongly recommend it.*


----------



## 7forever

*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.

Dennis Roy: But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
Jean Hill: Yes.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?

Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)

1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.

 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Within-Johnsons-Against-President/dp/1463422423/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361435369&sr=8-1&keywords=murder+from+within]Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.


*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy * 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## PredFan

I love how all of the videos you post clearly show the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> *
> <<<  NONSENSE SNIPPED >>>*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.

one paid,and one NON paid.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> Dennis Roy: But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
> Jean Hill: Yes.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.



Look at the black guy on the grassy knoll. He's like: "I'm getting the fuck out of here before someone blames me for this!"


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> Dennis Roy: But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
> Jean Hill: Yes.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the black guy on the grassy knoll. He's like: "I'm getting the fuck out of here before someone blames me for this!"
Click to expand...


Could be. The old man points, not at jfk but toward the front of the limo. He drops his arms...he just saw the driver shoot the President, and there was nothing he could do but know the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Could be. The old man points, not at jfk but toward the front of the limo. He drops his arms...he just saw the driver shoot the President, and there was nothing he could do but know the truth.
> 
> ]





*Could be. Seigfried points, not at Roy but toward the back of the audience. He doesn't drop his arms...he just saw the tiger eat Roy, and there was nothing he could do but think about how he was going to salvage the act.
*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from the agent troll above.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> I love how all of the videos you post clearly show the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.



thats the logic of predefan troll.he only sees what he wants to see in his debates  on government corruption,so in his warped mind,seven hasnt shown it here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Still another vacuous post from the Gage Dupe above.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> Dennis Roy: But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
> Jean Hill: Yes.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the black guy on the grassy knoll. He's like: "I'm getting the fuck out of here before someone blames me for this!"
Click to expand...


as always,predfan kid can only troll and change the topic when cornered by facts.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> Dennis Roy: But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
> Jean Hill: Yes.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the black guy on the grassy knoll. He's like: "I'm getting the fuck out of here before someone blames me for this!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,predfan kid can only troll and change the topic when cornered by facts.
Click to expand...


Maybe a racist?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Two farts in a row from the Gage Dupes above. Both unpaid by Pope Dickie the G.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> CLINT HILL'S THE AGENT WHO GOT JACKIE BACK IN THE LIMO.  insidethearrb
> 
> Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver)
> *
> Douglas P. Horne*, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly *detailed* and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died*) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, *during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "*was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and *in a moment of complete honesty*, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, *confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'*."
> 
> Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, *Clint Hill *was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious. Hill's *descriptions* of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, *were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*."
> 
> Horne continues, "*The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment*." "The videotaped interview of *the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someones hand inside the limousine *during the assassination, and is consistent with *Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins*)." "
> 
> One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
> 'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital). Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us. And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room. It was sheer bedlam.
> 
> This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward. Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward. He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down. He was surrounded by known traitors: William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him. He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.
> 
> Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley. The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace. (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about. The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."
> 
> Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca. I strongly recommend it.*


*

Great find. 

Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?

I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that ifnroamtuion on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.

I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.

these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.



Two questions...


#1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????

#2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??

Be specific.


----------



## PredFan

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?

To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
Click to expand...


But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All *kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false *because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
Click to expand...


What is ridiculous, and false, is that anyone would claim they can smell "gunsmoke" in an open air convertible that has just been driven at 60+ miles an hour.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
Click to expand...


It is not proven from any angle, nor any video. So far not a single video you've posted shows the driver doing anything but driving. Not only  is there not a mountain of evidence there isn't even a molecule of it.

It's one of the MOST absurd theories I've ever heard about the killing of Kennedy. You are not to be taken seriously, and this is the one and only time I will.


----------



## PredFan

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All *kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false *because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous, and false, is that anyone would claim they can smell "gunsmoke" in an open air convertible that has just been driven at 60+ miles an hour.
Click to expand...


In order for this wack-a-doodle theory to happen:

1. The driver would have to find a handgun that shoots 30-06
2. Smuggle the gun into the car with him.
3. Turn around and shoot JFK, while JFK was able to see the gun.
4. Shoot the other guy.
5. Do so without Jackie Kennedy seeing it.
6. Do so without the Secret Service seeing it.
7. Do it in a convertable without anyone getting a picture of it.
8. Do it without anyone getting video of it.
9. Actually PLAN it to go this way.

It's too fucking stupid to contemplate.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not proven from any angle, nor any video. So far not a single video you've posted shows the driver doing anything but driving. Not only  is there not a mountain of evidence there isn't even a molecule of it.
> 
> It's one of the MOST absurd theories I've ever heard about the killing of Kennedy. You are not to be taken seriously, and this is the one and only time I will.
Click to expand...


If it's not true then where were Greer's hands during frames 241-278? How could so many people have reported seeing, hearing or smelling a gunshot in the car if it's not true? How could Greer not have had a gun when Betzner saw a nickel revolver in the car? 

How could the fake reflection be real when it clearly causes the headshot in Zapruder but wasn't captured in three other recordings where it had to be? It goes on and on and on. You are a delusional denialist with nothing but anger and frustration toward something that won't be challenged by those who wrote about this and made money. Nobody will challenge it because obviously it's true, when the other two films are included. Those films confirm the illusion in Zapruder was in fact reality.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All *kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false *because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous, and false, is that anyone would claim they can smell "gunsmoke" in an open air convertible that has just been driven at 60+ miles an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order for this wack-a-doodle theory to happen:
> 
> 1. The driver would have to find a handgun that shoots 30-06
> 2. Smuggle the gun into the car with him.
> 3. Turn around and shoot JFK, while JFK was able to see the gun.
> 4. Shoot the other guy.
> 5. Do so without Jackie Kennedy seeing it.
> 6. Do so without the Secret Service seeing it.
> 7. Do it in a convertable without anyone getting a picture of it.
> 8. Do it without anyone getting video of it.
> 9. Actually PLAN it to go this way.
> 
> It's too fucking stupid to contemplate.
Click to expand...


Greer shooting jfk is proven for one simple reason: His left arm extended over with headshot in both other films. That's a fact that you cannot refute. He did it because all three films prove that he very clearly shot jfk directly in the forehead.


----------



## PredFan

Can you imagine the planning stages of this?

"We have to kill the president."

"I know right, but how are we going to do it?"

"We'll get the driver to shoot him and we'll pin it on this commie pussy I know."

"The driver? Won't the president see him and duck?"

"No"

"Really? Won't Jackie see it and tell?"

"No."

"What about that other guy, the politician?"

"He'll shoot him too. That will help to make it look like the commie did it. Oh, and that reminds me. We need a pistol that shoots 30-06."

"There is no such pistol."

"Gun, pistol, whatever."

"Only rifles shoot 30-06, and he can't smuggle a rifle into the car."

"Just make it happen."

"The top of the convertable will be down, he'll get  caught."

"No he won't."

"What about the people watching or taking pictures?"

"They won't be taking pictures or watching at the time he shoots him."

"How the hell can you know that??"

"I just do, don't worry about it."

"So let me get this straight, we are going to get the driver to smuggle a handgun capable of shooting a rifle shell past the secret service, and then he's going to shoot the president when Jackie, the cops, the secret service, and the person in the passenger's seat aren't looking, AND when no one is taking pictures or video, AND using gunpowder that emits no smoke. Then he's going to shoot the politician in the passenger seat, who despite the previous shots will still not be looking?"

"Yes."

"Sounds like a plan, lets do it."


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east toward the follow-up car at 15 miles per hour. Greer all but stopped before he shot jfk, therefore those behind drove right into it. They smelled Greer's smoking gun that Betzner saw. The editors whited out the gun that Greer passed before the shot and it was seen in frame 319 after the shot. *Kellerman leaned way over to grab it from Greer's side. That's how obvious it is*. THIS IS NOT 911. I GET THAT THAT IS MUCH HARDER TO SWALLOW. GREER SHOOTING JFK IS BONA FIDE, not complicated in any way.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east toward the follow-up car at 15 miles per hour. Greer all but stopped before he shot jfk, therefore those behind drove right into it. They smelled Greer's smoking gun that Betzner saw. The editors whited out the gun that Greer passed before the shot and it was seen in frame 319 after the shot. *Kellerman leaned way over to grab it from Greer's side. That's how obvious it is*. THIS IS NOT 911. I GET THAT THAT IS MUCH HARDER TO SWALLOW. GREER SHOOTING JFK IS BONA FIDE, not complicated in any way.
Click to expand...


Every video you post clearly shows the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find.
> 
> Notice how all the agent trolls here are getting so worried your getting this truthful information out that they are getting desperate trying to derail it with all these childish GIFS their handlers keep telling them to post?
> 
> I was about to post information on that as well since I also recently came acorss some of that *ifnroamtuion* on the net as well but I see you beat me to the point.
> 
> I remember reading about that in a jfk book as well sometime back.How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
> 
> these trolls like predfan LIE CZAR and rat in the ass and others of course will say the breeze from the air in dealy plaza brought the smell of gunpowder into the limo and thats why someone from the hospital smelled gunfire in the limo of course.you know they will.they should start a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east toward the follow-up car at 15 miles per hour. Greer all but stopped before he shot jfk, therefore those behind drove right into it. They smelled Greer's smoking gun that Betzner saw. The editors whited out the gun that Greer passed before the shot and it was seen in frame 319 after the shot. *Kellerman leaned way over to grab it from Greer's side. That's how obvious it is*. THIS IS NOT 911. I GET THAT THAT IS MUCH HARDER TO SWALLOW. GREER SHOOTING JFK IS BONA FIDE, not complicated in any way.
Click to expand...


You should have read what your fellow Gage-Dupe Rimjob actually said before you replied to me with this pack of baloney. Here, let me make it clear what Pope Dickie's alter-boy said...

*



			How one of the staff people at the hospital smelled gunsmoke in the limo and could tell it was from a gun going off.
		
Click to expand...

*
Now, explain how the smell of "gunsmoke" was still in the car after arriving in the hospital after a high speed run to try and save JFK's life.


Be specific.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east toward the follow-up car at 15 miles per hour. Greer all but stopped before he shot jfk, therefore those behind drove right into it. They smelled Greer's smoking gun that Betzner saw. The editors whited out the gun that Greer passed before the shot and it was seen in frame 319 after the shot. *Kellerman leaned way over to grab it from Greer's side. That's how obvious it is*. THIS IS NOT 911. I GET THAT THAT IS MUCH HARDER TO SWALLOW. GREER SHOOTING JFK IS BONA FIDE, not complicated in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every video you post clearly shows the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.
Click to expand...


I wonder what the arrows pointing to Kellerman's head and the dashboard of the limo are supposed to indicate??


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every video you post clearly shows the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the arrows pointing to Kellerman's head and the dashboard of the limo are supposed to indicate??
Click to expand...


Gickr was always cool to use. *318 is the fake reflection that fell off his head, instead of disappearing*. Frame 319 is the bleached gun that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every video you post clearly shows the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the arrows pointing to Kellerman's head and the dashboard of the limo are supposed to indicate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gickr was always cool to use. *318 is the fake reflection that fell off his head, instead of disappearing*. Frame 319 is the bleached gun that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.
Click to expand...


You should blur those up more using your analog TV/camcorder trick a few more times. Then they would be *REALLY* convincing.


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the agent troll rat in the ass is doing what his hanlders have programmed him to do? he wont touch these facts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these gifs in desperate hopes of trying to derail this information you made in this post here..one agent troll thanking the other i see as rat in the ass did with the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the Gage Dupe eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer is doing what his Pope, Dickie the Gage programmed him to do? he won't stop making fart posts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these "shill" accusations in desperate hopes of trying to derail the fact that Pope Dickie is making major coin from his dupes..one Gage dupe troll supporting the other i see as IQof7forever did with eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way testerosa, congrats on joining the "shills" organization.
> 
> NWO Kitty will be sending her customary "Welcome To The Club" basket of goodies and secret codes. And Mr Bilderberg himself will be over to your place this weekend to personally teach you the secret handshake, and give you the keys to all the secret meeting halls.
Click to expand...


  

Is my matching Club tshirt in the basket of goodies?


----------



## testarosa

> Frame 319 is the *bleached gun *that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.



I missed that crucial piece of evidence. 

Well that settles it.  The driver did it.


----------



## PredFan

testarosa said:


> Frame 319 is the *bleached gun *that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that crucial piece of evidence.
> 
> Well that settles it.  The driver did it.
Click to expand...


I didn't know you could bleach a gun. Was it made of denim?


----------



## testarosa

PredFan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame 319 is the *bleached gun *that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that crucial piece of evidence.
> 
> Well that settles it.  The driver did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could bleach a gun. Was it made of denim?
Click to expand...


They bleach all the guns in Fantasy Unicorn Land so they're pretty like snow covered rainbows.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the agent troll rat in the ass is doing what his hanlders have programmed him to do? he wont touch these facts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these gifs in desperate hopes of trying to derail this information you made in this post here..one agent troll thanking the other i see as rat in the ass did with the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the Gage Dupe eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer is doing what his Pope, Dickie the Gage programmed him to do? he won't stop making fart posts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these "shill" accusations in desperate hopes of trying to derail the fact that Pope Dickie is making major coin from his dupes..one Gage dupe troll supporting the other i see as IQof7forever did with eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way testerosa, congrats on joining the "shills" organization.
> 
> NWO Kitty will be sending her customary "Welcome To The Club" basket of goodies and secret codes. And Mr Bilderberg himself will be over to your place this weekend to personally teach you the secret handshake, and give you the keys to all the secret meeting halls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my matching Club tshirt in the basket of goodies?
Click to expand...


Better than a t-shirt, you get an NWO Kitty hoodie!! 






A NWO Kitty laptop case...






And buttons!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 
> #1 - What the FUCK is "*ifnroamtuion*"?????
> 
> #2 - Exactly how could anyone smell "gunsmoke" in a convertible that has just finished speeding down an expressway to get JFK to Parkland Hospital with the top down??
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would ask, if I took any of these lunatics seriously, would be how anyone who wanted to kill Kennedy and pin it on Oswald would have THE DRIVER of an open convertable shoot him right in front of his wife, out in the open for everyone to see?
> 
> To even suggest something this assinine.....well......I can't even get my mind around such insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's how they did it. The absurdity of it doesn't change it unfortunately, for a minority of denialists. No doubt the average person will believe it because it's proven from numerous angles,  including three videos. All kinds of ridiculous things happen every day, and none are false because of it. Greer shot jfk because a mountain of evidence supports it at the exclusion of all other theories, official or otherwise.
Click to expand...

James Henry Fetzer is a retired United States Marine, a retired philosophy professor at the University of Minnesota Duluth and a conspiracy theorist. He has written on the philosophy of science and on the theoretical foundations of computer science, artificial intelligence, and cognitive science. Two of his most recent books were on the evolution of intelligence and philosophical aspects of "the Christian Right's crusade against science".


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east toward the follow-up car at 15 miles per hour. Greer all but stopped before he shot jfk, therefore those behind drove right into it. They smelled Greer's smoking gun that Betzner saw. The editors whited out the gun that Greer passed before the shot and it was seen in frame 319 after the shot. *Kellerman leaned way over to grab it from Greer's side. That's how obvious it is*. THIS IS NOT 911. I GET THAT THAT IS MUCH HARDER TO SWALLOW. GREER SHOOTING JFK IS BONA FIDE, not complicated in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every video you post clearly shows the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the arrows pointing to Kellerman's head and the dashboard of the limo are supposed to indicate??
Click to expand...

a blow job or puking on the seat?


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the Gage Dupe eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer is doing what his Pope, Dickie the Gage programmed him to do? he won't stop making fart posts cause he knows he is cornered so he puts up these "shill" accusations in desperate hopes of trying to derail the fact that Pope Dickie is making major coin from his dupes..one Gage dupe troll supporting the other i see as IQof7forever did with eddie "9/11 Rimjob" spacer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way testerosa, congrats on joining the "shills" organization.
> 
> NWO Kitty will be sending her customary "Welcome To The Club" basket of goodies and secret codes. And Mr Bilderberg himself will be over to your place this weekend to personally teach you the secret handshake, and give you the keys to all the secret meeting halls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my matching Club tshirt in the basket of goodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than a t-shirt, you get an NWO Kitty hoodie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NWO Kitty laptop case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buttons!!
Click to expand...


 *!!!!*


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame 319 is the *bleached gun *that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that crucial piece of evidence.
> 
> Well that settles it.  The driver did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could bleach a gun. Was it made of denim?
Click to expand...

I was about to ask the same question?
did they pre-soak the gun before bleaching it?


----------



## testarosa

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that crucial piece of evidence.
> 
> Well that settles it.  The driver did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could bleach a gun. Was it made of denim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to ask the same question?
> did they pre-soak the gun before bleaching it?
Click to expand...


Did they use color safe bleach or straight Clorox?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Gickr was always cool to use. *318 is the fake reflection that fell off his head, instead of disappearing*. Frame 319 is the bleached gun that was apparently hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder.


----------



## daws101

testarosa said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could bleach a gun. Was it made of denim?
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to ask the same question?
> did they pre-soak the gun before bleaching it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they use color safe bleach or straight Clorox?
Click to expand...

in all the years I've been gun bleaching, color safe has always worked best and leaves no nasty bathtub ring!


----------



## testarosa

daws101 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to ask the same question?
> did they pre-soak the gun before bleaching it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they use color safe bleach or straight Clorox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in all the years I've been gun bleaching, color safe has always worked best and leaves no nasty bathtub ring!
Click to expand...


My gun always jams after I presoak and wash it in straight Clorox.

No wonder!  I've been doing it wrong all this time.  

Thanks for the tip.

Are you using the gentle cycle or permanent press?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they use color safe bleach or straight Clorox?
> 
> 
> 
> in all the years I've been gun bleaching, color safe has always worked best and leaves no nasty bathtub ring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gun always jams after I presoak and wash it in straight Clorox.
> 
> No wonder!  I've been doing it wrong all this time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Are you using the gentle cycle or permanent press?
Click to expand...


*NO!!!!!!!!!!!*

Don't bleach your guns in the washing machine!!!!! You'll damage the grips that way. You have to hand bleach them in the tub or the kitchen sink.


----------



## daws101

testarosa said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they use color safe bleach or straight Clorox?
> 
> 
> 
> in all the years I've been gun bleaching, color safe has always worked best and leaves no nasty bathtub ring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gun always jams after I presoak and wash it in straight Clorox.
> 
> No wonder!  I've been doing it wrong all this time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Are you using the gentle cycle or permanent press?
Click to expand...

are you mad!? straight clorox !
that's like wearing pearls with corduroy!
gentle cycle only !


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in all the years I've been gun bleaching, color safe has always worked best and leaves no nasty bathtub ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gun always jams after I presoak and wash it in straight Clorox.
> 
> No wonder!  I've been doing it wrong all this time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Are you using the gentle cycle or permanent press?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Don't bleach your guns in the washing machine!!!!! You'll damage the grips that way. You have to hand bleach them in the tub or the kitchen sink.
Click to expand...


Oh Whew!

You caught me just in time, I was just putting in a load of guns.


----------



## testarosa

OUCH!

I caught the fake reflection of my head in the washer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gun always jams after I presoak and wash it in straight Clorox.
> 
> No wonder!  I've been doing it wrong all this time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Are you using the gentle cycle or permanent press?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Don't bleach your guns in the washing machine!!!!! You'll damage the grips that way. You have to hand bleach them in the tub or the kitchen sink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Whew!
> 
> You caught me just in time, I was just putting in a load of guns.
Click to expand...


Hey, I have a better idea for you, and you can get a nice two-fer out of it...

Put your guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard and let the sun help bleach the guns for you. Then when you're done, take your pesky roosters and give them a bath in the bucket. Bet those suckers won't be crowing too well tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> OUCH!
> 
> I caught the fake reflection of my head in the washer.



  ​


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Don't bleach your guns in the washing machine!!!!! You'll damage the grips that way. You have to hand bleach them in the tub or the kitchen sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Whew!
> 
> You caught me just in time, I was just putting in a load of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a better idea for you, and you can get a nice two-fer out of it...
> 
> Put your guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard and let the sun help bleach the guns for you. Then when you're done, take your pesky roosters and give them a bath in the bucket. Bet those suckers won't be crowing too well tomorrow morning.
Click to expand...


Two-fer, Two-fer one!

Maybe I should put the guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard, grab the roosters, stick them in the gentle cycle on hot with a little color safe bleach.  They'll be "done" when they come out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Whew!
> 
> You caught me just in time, I was just putting in a load of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a better idea for you, and you can get a nice two-fer out of it...
> 
> Put your guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard and let the sun help bleach the guns for you. Then when you're done, take your pesky roosters and give them a bath in the bucket. Bet those suckers won't be crowing too well tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two-fer, Two-fer one!
> 
> Maybe I should put the guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard, grab the roosters, stick them in the gentle cycle on hot with a little color safe bleach.  They'll be "done" when they come out.
Click to expand...


You don't use gentle cycle on roosters. 


Bulky items, heavily soiled, hot, extra fast spin. 


You'll be truly amazed with the results.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a better idea for you, and you can get a nice two-fer out of it...
> 
> Put your guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard and let the sun help bleach the guns for you. Then when you're done, take your pesky roosters and give them a bath in the bucket. Bet those suckers won't be crowing too well tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-fer, Two-fer one!
> 
> Maybe I should put the guns in a little bucket, fill it with bleach, then put that out in the yard, grab the roosters, stick them in the gentle cycle on hot with a little color safe bleach.  They'll be "done" when they come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't use gentle cycle on roosters.
> 
> 
> Bulky items, heavily soiled, hot, extra fast spin.
> 
> 
> You'll be truly amazed with the results.
Click to expand...

for the really tough stuff like the scales on their feet and the beak, use one extra tide pod.
it makes a fine tenderizer too!


----------



## freedombecki

Does that beat ring around the collar?


----------



## testarosa

freedombecki said:


> Does that beat ring around the collar?



Guns, roosters, plus a whole lot more!


----------



## PredFan

freedombecki said:


> Does that beat ring around the collar?



Sometimes you end up with ring aroung the gun sight. It's pretty unsightly with the rest of the gun bleached white and all. Need to try some Wisk maybe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

@ the search tags on the bottom of the thread. 



> *
> permanent press,
> color safe bleach works best,
> gentle cycle,
> washing machine,
> use bleach for cleaning whites,
> bleach,
> hand washing whites,
> i use clorox bleach,
> rooster washing,
> clorox,
> color safe bleach,
> washing whites with bleach*



It looks like the Google spiders think this is a thread about laundry.


----------



## testarosa

JFK conspiracy thread flips to the laundry thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e-d5BsP41o]Friends - Ross & Rachel doing laundry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

"rooster washing"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> "rooster washing"



Farmers do laundry too!


----------



## testarosa

*Now driver approved for gun bleaching!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> *Now driver approved for gun bleaching!*



Bet you would need a lot of that to bleach this gun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> *Now driver approved for gun bleaching!*



By the way, did you know that after the driver killed JFK, he and all the witnesses were eliminated by John Rambo?







They have film coverage of it too! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5VqEHR7I6s]Rambo On a 50 cal With Benny Hill Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

*GOON SQUAD ALTERATION creates perfect view of gun with recoil and separation when it's fired*. All of this cartoon crap was added in replacement of Greer's left arm, gun and hand. We know this, mainly because his left arm goes over with the headshot in the nix film. *Greer's left arm/hand cross his right shoulder giving reason for this laughable fakery from what's an ancient time in history compared to 2013*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *GOON SQUAD ALTERATION creates perfect view of gun with recoil and separation when it's fired*. All of this cartoon crap was added in replacement of Greer's left arm, gun and hand. We know this, mainly because his left arm goes over with the headshot in the nix film. *Greer's left arm/hand cross his right shoulder giving reason for this laughable fakery from what's an ancient time in history compared to 2013*.



*GIF SOUP ALTERATION creates perfect view of brick and separation when it's thrown*. Nothing was added in replacement of Greer's right arm, brick, and hand. We know this, mainly because his right arm goes over with the brick in the gifsoup film. *Greer's right arm/hand cross his left shoulder giving reason for this death of a washing machine from what's an ancient time in history compared to 2013*.


----------



## 7forever

There is no subculture. I proved it three years ago after a 14 month obsession over the Zapruder film and this now proven fact. *That led to the Nix and Muchmore films which both show Greer's left arm moving with the headshot*.

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory

*It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.

He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.

Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed &#8212; claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.

*pro·sa·ic  *(pr-zk)
adj.
1. 
a.  Consisting or characteristic of prose.

b.  *Matter-of-fact; straightforward*.

2.  Lacking in imagination and spirit; dull.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now driver approved for gun bleaching!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you would need a lot of that to bleach this gun.
Click to expand...

that rifle is taller than he is ....you know what they say about having to own big guns and big trucks!


----------



## testarosa

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now driver approved for gun bleaching!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you would need a lot of that to bleach this gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that rifle is taller than he is ....you know what they say about having to own big guns and big trucks!
Click to expand...


This?


----------



## testarosa

Take 2 parts clorox, 1 part rooster washing, some permanent press, a big gun and a truck -  mix 'em all up in the Scroogler and see what we get at the bottom.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> There is no subculture. I proved it three years ago after a 14 month obsession over the Zapruder film and this now proven fact. *That led to the Nix and Muchmore films which both show Greer's left arm moving with the headshot*.
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> *pro·sa·ic  *(pr-zk)
> adj.
> 1.
> a.  Consisting or characteristic of prose.
> 
> b.  *Matter-of-fact; straightforward*.
> 
> 2.  Lacking in imagination and spirit; dull.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> There is no subculture. I proved it three years ago after a 14 month obsession over the Zapruder film and this now proven fact. *That led to the Nix and Muchmore films which both show Greer's left arm moving with the headshot*.
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> *pro·sa·ic  *(pr-zk)
> adj.
> 1.
> a.  Consisting or characteristic of prose.
> 
> b.  *Matter-of-fact; straightforward*.
> 
> 2.  Lacking in imagination and spirit; dull.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no subculture. I proved it three years ago after a 14 month obsession over the Zapruder film and this now proven fact. *That led to the Nix and Muchmore films which both show Greer's left arm moving with the headshot*.
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> *pro·sa·ic  *(pr-zk)
> adj.
> 1.
> a.  Consisting or characteristic of prose.
> 
> b.  *Matter-of-fact; straightforward*.
> 
> 2.  Lacking in imagination and spirit; dull.
Click to expand...

bet she washes alot of roosters.!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no subculture. I proved it three years ago after a 14 month obsession over the Zapruder film and this now proven fact. *That led to the Nix and Muchmore films which both show Greer's left arm moving with the headshot*.
> 
> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *It's no longer a mystery why this slob, Jim Marrs told this huge lie just three years ago*. He completely defines a true conspiracy kook. Making up bulldung to sell books and on the other hand denying the obvious truth about JFK being killed by his own bodyguard, SECRET SERVICE AGENT, DRIVER.
> 
> He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely but those days of claiming authority are over. Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.
> 
> *pro·sa·ic  *(pr-zk)
> adj.
> 1.
> a.  Consisting or characteristic of prose.
> 
> b.  *Matter-of-fact; straightforward*.
> 
> 2.  Lacking in imagination and spirit; dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bet she washes alot of roosters.!
Click to expand...




> Bet she washes down a lot of roosters from Popeye's with grape drank and red flavored Slurpies.




Fixed that for ya'.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet she washes alot of roosters.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet she washes down a lot of roosters from Popeye's with grape drank and red flavored Slurpies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya'.
Click to expand...

thanks! 
bet she owns stock in burger king too!


----------



## 7forever

*I, apparently identified around two years ago that Zapruder clearly depicted jfk's rear skull breaking open and detaching*. This simple fact debunks the conspiracy nonsense that jfk was shot in the head from the rear and then the front. Of course, no normal person would ever believe it because there's only one violent impact seen in Zapruder and Nix. *The bullet struck the President's right forehead and exited the opposite side, right rear, the exact location that Kinney described so beautifully*. 

causes.com | Anyone can change the world.

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK* 

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*. 
Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source 
of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the 
author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent 
admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that 
he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed 
about it." ...Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President 
Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect; Harry S. 
Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents 
would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he 
trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William 
Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League 
charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37 
(1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William 
Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history 
that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of 
what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had 
nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and 
that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered 
anyone around". ...

In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He 
had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that *that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too*...*it involved half his 
head*". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## 7forever

*I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT JEAN HILL DID SAY SHE WAS SURE THERE WAS A GUNSHOT IN THE CAR*.

*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.

*Dennis Roy:* But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
*Jean Hill:* Yes.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT JEAN HILL DID SAY SHE WAS SURE THERE WAS A GUNSHOT IN THE CAR*.
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.
> 
> *Dennis Roy:* But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car?
> *Jean Hill:* Yes.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?



*I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT BILL MURRAY DID SAY HE WAS SURE THERE WAS A LOBSTER LOOSE*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*OH, HOLY COW, IT'S LOOSE*"

He also advises everyone to "*COVER YOURSELVES WITH HOT BUTTER, AND CARRY LEMONS JUST IN CASE*"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9cBc-TQESI]Everybody get out there's a lobster loose.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is an article that refutes posners lies in his book Case Closed and actually proves the case is OPEN.huge read but its well worth the read.there arent any serious reseachers here that will read the link though so i dont know why i bother posting it.

HASTY JUDGMENT: A Reply to Gerald Posner (240k)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> I think it was Vietnam. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME.
> 
> *< SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*
> .



This post didn't go so well on the radio station forum, so you thought you'd try it here, huh? 

 ​


----------



## 7forever

JFK was killed by his own administration/government because of his opposition to the Vietnam War. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. *The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME*.

The JFK Assassination Marked the End of the American Republic | Global Research

LS: What do you see as the prime motive(s) to get Kennedy killed?

MB: To make a long story, which I elaborate in the book, short: JFK had made definitive steps to end the cold war. He had denied the involvement of the army in the Bay of Pigs invasion, which he had inherited from his predecessor, he had solved the missile crisis in Cuba through direct and secret contact with the Soviet-leader Khrushchev, he had ensured a nuclear test-stop with the Soviets, and *he had ordered the withdrawal from Vietnam. All this against the will of the military, the CIA, and even against many members of his own administration*.

LS: If one looks at the crime from the perspective of motive, means, opportunity, which groups are the most likely culprits? Some of the usual suspects may have had a motive, but neither the means nor the opportunity, right?

MB: Yes. This is a crucial point with many JFK theories. A lot of people had motives, be it the hardcore commies in Russia, China, Cuba, be it the Israelis because of JFKs dismissal of nukes in Israel, *be it the Federal Reserve because of his idea for a new US dollar backed by silver*, the mob because of his dismissal to invade Cuba to get their casinos and brothels back, the racist Southerners because of his engagement for civil rights but no one of them had the means and opportunity for the murder and above all the means to cover it up over the years.

LS: Which party had the necessary components of means and opportunity available?

MB: *Only the CIA and the military  and the FBI and the Johnson administration for the cover-up*. A moment after the shootings, a policeman ran up to the grassy knoll, his gun pulled out, and stopped a man there, asking for his ID. The man showed a Secret Service card and the cop let him go. Several other men on Dealey Plaza also showed genuine looking Secret Service IDs when asked by cops  but there were no real Secret Service men placed on the knoll and the plaza this day.

*These IDs were fakes but the FBI and the Warren Commission didnt investigate this at all*. Only in the 80s it came out who was responsible for *the printing of Secret Service IDs and passes at that time: it was the CIAs Technical Division, headed by Sydney Gottlieb of MK Ultra fame*. This fact alone rules out that the mob or the Russians, Cubans, Chinese or some other autonomous killers did this on their own bill. And even if these groups would have been able to fake genuine looking Secret Service IDs  the fact that this deception was not investigated, immediately brings Hoovers FBI into a top-position of suspects.


----------



## testarosa

7forever said:


> JFK was killed by his own administration/government because of his opposition to the Vietnam War. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. *The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME*.
> 
> The JFK Assassination Marked the End of the American Republic | Global Research
> 
> *< SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*



^

Is this thing set on auto-post?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> JFK was killed by his own administration/government because of his opposition to the Vietnam War. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. *The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME*.
> 
> *<SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*
> .



Elmo was killed by his own neighborhood because of his opposition to Burt and Ernie's gay relationship. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly had an annoying voice and laugh. *ELMO WAS HATED, BIG TIME.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVNp9DMQKzs]Elmo gets shot in the face and loses his head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was killed by his own administration/government because of his opposition to the Vietnam War. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. *The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME*.
> 
> The JFK Assassination Marked the End of the American Republic | Global Research
> 
> *< SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Is this thing set on auto-post?
Click to expand...


He has a bad case of "last-word-itis".

Quite similar to someone else we know. 


Coincidence???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> JFK was killed by
> 
> *<SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*
> .



JFK was killed by....


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was killed by his own administration/government because of his opposition to the Vietnam War. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly said he wanted to dismantle the CIA. *The KENNEDY'S WERE HATED, BIG TIME*.
> 
> *<SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH>*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmo was killed by his own neighborhood because of his opposition to Burt and Ernie's gay relationship. And just a lot of other things. He supposedly had an annoying voice and laugh. *ELMO WAS HATED, BIG TIME.*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVNp9DMQKzs]Elmo gets shot in the face and loses his head - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer

It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We know now the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.

Greer retired in July 1966 after having undergone a stomach operation and Jackie Kennedy sent him a letter thanking him for being with the President until the end. 
 He said he "saw blood on Connally's shirt" and looked back only "one time", in direct contrast to the Zapruder film. He went on to say that he "didn't really see the President at all". 
 Said the Zapruder film "was proven legitimate". 
 Claimed to have not seen anyone on the triple overpass. 
 Regarding the assassination itself, Greer claimed that "we never stopped...there was no reason to stop...no need to stop." In regard to the direction of the shots, he said that "everyone was hit from the rear...my back was covered with it [debris from head shot]." When told that Connally has always insisted that he was hit with a different bullet than had hit JFK, Greer said "I feel that way, too. They [the Warren Commission] had lawyers working on it...these lawyers had already made up their mind". Greer also believed that the back wound [which he referred to as being in the "back of the shoulder"] did not go through and that that was also the first thought of the autopsy doctors in attendance. 
 Greer claimed he was "in the OPERATING ROOM at Parkland" [emphasis added] and stated that JFK's clothing "were in my custody from Parkland to Washington." 
 Greer denied that there was a hole in the limousine's windshield. He said there was only a "star"; a spidering crack. 
 Greer did not know why the photographers were out of their usual position in front of and close to JFK's limousine that fateful day in Dallas, but did not seem to regard this as suspicious. 
 Regarding agent Roy Kellerman, Greer said twice that he was "a very fine gentleman." Regarding President Kennedy, Greer said "He and I were pretty close friends. He treated me just wonderful." 

Regarding William Manchester and his book "Death of a President", Greer said harshly "He's garbage...didn't like it at all", further commenting on Manchester's criticism concerning his age and reflexes behind the wheel [Greer thought that his experience was an advantage, coming from "years of experience" , and certainly not a disadvantage]. He went on to say that he thought that Jim Bishop's book ("The Day Kennedy Was Shot") was the best book of all regarding the events of November 22, 1963. (However, keep in mind that *his comments were made in 1970*) 
*Greer said*, somewhat cryptically, "*there's alot of things I know that no one else knows*." (!)

 Finally, Greer said that the Warren Commission closed up shop too soon and that "there might have been a conspiracy in another part of the country." [!!!]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer
> 
> It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We know now the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.
> 
> *< SNIP TO SAVE BANDWIDTH >*



It took almost 27 years to prove Darth was Luke's real father. *We know now the one important thing Obi-wan Kenobi kept secret*.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1fIH6GMIJg]"Luke, I Am Your Father" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.

1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory



*You bother because you are an idiot*.

1. There is video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
2. There is photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
3. There was a hv handgun that killed Kennedy.
4. The driver shot Kennedy once.
5. The Oswald and every other theory is false besides Greer shooting jfk in the right forehead.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You bother because you are an idiot*.
> 
> 1. There is video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There was a hv handgun that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver shot Kennedy once.
> 5. The Oswald and every other theory is false besides Greer shooting jfk in the right forehead.
Click to expand...


Lol! the comedy writes itself!

I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You bother because you are an idiot*.
> 
> 1. There is video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There was a hv handgun that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver shot Kennedy once.
> 5. The Oswald and every other theory is false besides Greer shooting jfk in the right forehead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
Click to expand...


Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.

The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory



*You are ignoring Greer's testimony and lying instead*. The bullet entered over the right eye and exited the right rear. He said it very clearly, and Specter made sure there was nothing debatable about the missing skull on the rear.

Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*? 

Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--*this part was completely gone*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You bother because you are an idiot*.
> 
> 1. There is video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There was a hv handgun that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver shot Kennedy once.
> 5. The Oswald and every other theory is false besides Greer shooting jfk in the right forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
Click to expand...


Jeez, make up your mind, Corky.

You say this as the title of your blog...


> //thedriverkilled*kenendy*.blogspot.com/



Now you say this in your post...


> The driver shot *jfk*



Did the driver kill Kennedy or Kenendy??

Or did he kill both men? 

Maybe he was a serial killer. Did he shoot Oswald and Officer Tippett too?? And maybe he shot Reagan!! Should we check his whereabouts when J.R. Ewing was shot??


----------



## testarosa

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez, make up your mind, Corky.
> 
> You say this as the title of your blog...
> 
> 
> 
> //thedriverkilled*kenendy*.blogspot.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you say this in your post...
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot *jfk*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the driver kill Kennedy or Kenendy??
> 
> Or did he kill both men?
> 
> Maybe he was a serial killer. Did he shoot Oswald and Officer Tippett too?? And maybe he shot Reagan!! Should we check his whereabouts when J.R. Ewing was shot??
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You bother because you are an idiot*.
> 
> 1. There is video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There was a hv handgun that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver shot Kennedy once.
> 5. The Oswald and every other theory is false besides Greer shooting jfk in the right forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
Click to expand...


How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.
Click to expand...


But, but, but... Didn't you see all his overly compressed YouTubee's and gifs that he made by using a VHS camcorder to film VHS tapes run on an analog TV set?? 

Those artificial videos really wow them on the tavern website.


----------



## PredFan

Rat in the Hat said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but, but... Didn't you see all his overly compressed YouTubee's and gifs that he made by using a VHS camcorder to film VHS tapes run on an analog TV set??
> 
> Those artificial videos really wow them on the tavern website.
Click to expand...


Yeah I saw them, and the funniest thing about them is that they clearly show the driver NOT shooting Kennedy.


----------



## testarosa

When I bleached my guns to try to prove or disprove 7's serial killer driver's bleached gun point, there was a red sock in there by accident.  

Now all my guns are pink.

That's the last time I'm trying one of 7's tips.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! the comedy writes itself!
> 
> I asked why i bother, and he tells me I bother because I'm an idiot. He's said something correct for a change. I'd have to be an idiot to argue with this insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron*? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.
Click to expand...


*You are such an idiot. You can't prove anyone shot jfk in the head besides the driver*. No matter what you want to be true, it is false, unless of course you cop to Greer shooting jfk. You can't talk any specifics when I'm around because I'll slap back your whack.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a loser would make a claim without any evidence. You've posted no evidence indicating anything because you are a pathetic joke hanging out with other like-minded pathetics.
> 
> The driver shot jfk and no honsest challenge will ever be put forth against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron*? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are such an idiot. You can't prove anyone shot jfk in the head besides the driver*. No matter what you want to be true, it is false, unless of course you cop to Greer shooting jfk. You can't talk any specifics when I'm around because I'll slap back your whack.
Click to expand...


*And you can't prove the driver did it.*


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How the fuck am i supposed to prove that something didn't happen moron*? YOU are supposed to prove that it did. It's your claim, you need to prove it, not me. So far you have failed epically to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are such an idiot. You can't prove anyone shot jfk in the head besides the driver*. No matter what you want to be true, it is false, unless of course you cop to Greer shooting jfk. You can't talk any specifics when I'm around because I'll slap back your whack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you can't prove the driver did it.*
Click to expand...


I didn't have to prove it, *the nix film did that on its own three years ago*.


----------



## 7forever

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 128

*There are few things more ironic than jfk's real assassin describing his own shot and ultimately debunking Oswald  and the grassy snow job*. At the end of Greer's testimony here, he takes his finger over his right forehead and drags it along his right temple to his right rear. *Note how Greer doesn't turn around and speed off until he's sure his shot connected*.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*? 

Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--*this part was completely gone*.

*Upper right side, going toward the rear fired by Greer*.






*Greer confirmed his own shot with the help of Arlen Specter*. Over the right eye out the right rear. It's that simple. Greer already pointed over his right eye, therefore, upper right side refers to that specific location.

Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)

Mr. Specter. 
*Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? *

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*? 

Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--*this part was completely gone*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are such an idiot. You can't prove anyone shot jfk in the head besides the driver*. No matter what you want to be true, it is false, unless of course you cop to Greer shooting jfk. You can't talk any specifics when I'm around because I'll slap back your whack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And you can't prove the driver did it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to prove it, *the nix film did that on its own three years ago*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 128

*There are few things more ironic than jfk's real assassin describing his own shot and ultimately debunking Oswald  and the grassy snow job*. At the end of Greer's testimony here, he takes his finger over his right forehead and drags it along his right temple to his right rear. *Note how Greer doesn't turn around and speed off until he's sure his shot connected*.

*Greer confirmed his own shot with the help of Arlen Specter*. Over the right eye out the right rear. It's that simple. Greer already pointed *over his right eye*, therefore, *upper right side refers to that specific location*.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right?

Mr. Greer. 
*Upper right side*. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*? 

Mr. Greer. 
*The skull *was completely--*this part was completely gone*.

Mr. Specter. Now, aside from* that opening *which you have described and *you have indicated a circle with a diameter of approximately 5 inches*, would you say that is about what you have indicated there?

Mr. Greer. Approximately *I would say 5 inches*; yes.

Mr. Specter. Did you observe any other opening or hole of any sort in the head itself?

Mr. Greer. No, sir; I didn't. No other one.

*Mr. Specter*. Specifically did you observe a hole which would be below *the large area of skull which was absent*?

Mr. Greer. No, sir; I didn't.

*Mr. Specter*. Did you have occasion to look in *the back of the head *immediately below *where the skull was missing*?

Mr. Greer. No; I can't remember even examining the head that close at that time.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 124

Mr. Specter. What did you observe with respect to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the Parkland Hospital?

Mr. Greer. To the best of my knowledge he was laying, it seemed across Mrs. Kennedy, looked like laying across her lap or in front of her, I am not too sure which, I opened the doors--the doors were opened before I got to it, someone else had opened the doors and they were trying to get Connally out, and Mrs. Connally out of the seats so they could get to the President.

Mr. Specter. What did you observe about the President with respect to his wounds?

Mr. Greer. His head was all shot, *this whole part was all a matter of blood like he had been hit*.

*Mr. Specter*. Indicating *the top and right rear side of the head*?

*Mr. Greer*. Yes, sir; it looked like that *was all blown off*.

Mr. Specter.Yes.

Mr. Greer. I run around the front of the car and got hold of a stretcher or thing and I got hold of it to keep it steady while they lifted the President's body onto it and then I helped pull the front end of it into the emergency room.

*Upper right side, going toward the rear fired by Greer*.






*That is dislodged scalp on the top back of his head. Humes said so*, but I have it on my other computer. *He downplays the wound over the right eye because that's where the bullet really entered*. Big hole on rear, small hole over right eye. It's that simple._ "HIS FACE WAS NORMAL", except for the entrance over the right eye_.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 128
> 
> *There are few things more ironic than jfk's real assassin describing his own shot and ultimately debunking Oswald  and the grassy snow job*.






*
There are few things more ironic than putting a fake nose on someone and actually catching a witch.*



Cast:
(V) Sir Vladimir
(King) King is Arthur, King of the Britains!
(W) 'Witch' woman
(P1,P2,P3) Peasants one, two and three

Peasants: We have found a witch! (A witch! a witch!)
Burn her burn her!

Peasant 1: We have found a witch, may we burn her?
(cheers)
Vladimir: How do you known she is a witch?
P2: She looks like one!
V: Bring her forward
(advance)
Woman: I'm not a witch! I'm not a witch!
V: ehh... but you are dressed like one.
W: They dressed me up like this!
All: naah no we didn't... no.
W: And this isn't my nose, it's a false one.
(V lifts up carrot)
V: Well?
P1: Well we did do the nose
V: The nose?
P1: ...And the hat, but she is a witch!
(all: yeah, burn her burn her!)
V: Did you dress her up like this?
P1: No! (no no... no) Yes. (yes yeah) a bit (a bit bit a bit) But she has got a wart!
(P3 points at wart)
V: What makes you think she is a witch?
P2: Well, she turned me into a newt!
V: A newt?!
(P2 pause & look around)
P2: I got better.
(pause)
P3: Burn her anyway! (burn her burn her burn!)
(king walks in)
V: There are ways of telling whether she is a witch.
P1: Are there? Well then tell us! (tell us)
V: Tell me... what do you do with witches?
P3: Burn'em! Burn them up! (burn burn burn)
V: What do you burn apart from witches?
P1: More witches! (P2 nudge P1)
(pause)
P3: Wood!
V: So, why do witches burn?
(long pause)
P2: Cuz they're made of... wood?
V: Gooood.
(crowd congratulates P2)
V: So, how do we tell if she is made of wood?
P1: Build a bridge out of her!
V: Ahh, but can you not also make bridges out of stone?
P1: Oh yeah...
V: Does wood sink in water?
P1: No
P3: No. It floats!
P1: Let's throw her into the bog! (yeah yeah ya!)
V: What also floats in water?
P1: Bread
P3: Apples
P2: Very small rocks
(V looks annoyed)
P1: Cider
P3: Grape gravy
P1: Cherries
P3: Mud
King: A Duck!
(all look and stare at king)
V: Exactly! So, logically...
P1(thinking): If she ways the same as a duck... she's made of wood!
V: And therefore,
(pause & think)
P3: A witch! (P1: a witch)(P2: a witch)(all: a witch!)
V: We shall use my largest scales.
(V jumps down)
----------------------------end?---------------------------------
(walk over while cheering)
(push her into scale)
V: Right, remove the stops!
(wait while scales remains still)
All: A witch! burn her burn her!!
W: It's a fair cop.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU]monty python-witch scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Do it again, Seven.

This amuses me.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory



Greer was describing the wounds that match the evidence against himself, as the correct conclusion fits exactly what Specter and Greer conveyed in his testimony. *Upper right side going toward the rear leaves no room for debate*. You are reduced to outright lies, which you apparently have no problem with.

Mr. Greer. 
*Upper right side*. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*? 

Mr. Greer. 
*The skull *was completely--*this part was completely gone*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you agent rat in the ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you agent rat in the ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer was describing the wounds that match the evidence against himself, as the correct conclusion fits exactly what Specter and Greer conveyed in his testimony. *Upper right side going toward the rear leaves no room for debate*. You are reduced to outright lies, which you apparently have no problem with.
> 
> Mr. Greer.
> *Upper right side*.
> Mr. Specter.
> *Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*?
> 
> Mr. Greer.
> *The skull *was completely--*this part was completely gone*.
Click to expand...


predfan troll is really on drugs,

1.He ignores the pics you have shown over and over of the silver gun Greer is holding in the zapruder film that greer apologists have been brainwashed into believing is Kellermans head 

2.same as number one.
3.he is really ignorant.coming from a troll who believes oswald did it even though that has been proven to be b.s no surprise he would say that though proving his ignorance.

4.high powered rifle? what a dumbshit,doesnt even know the difference between a rifle and a hand gun.
5.shot a senator?what is this idiot babbling about now?

6.i love how predfan troll ignores facts that many witnesses SAW a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle and pics in books show a rifleman there also showing his ignorance that many witnesses years laster also come forward saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence but kept quiet all these years cause of how many people died mysterious deaths when they gave versions of events different than the governments.no foul play there according to his warped logic.

you forgot to mention to him how some of the main doctors as well said the head wound came from the front from a HIGH POWERED HANDGUN AT CLOSE RANGE.actually you have posted that many times here but the troll only sees what he wants to see in his debates so he ignores it acting like you never posted it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> 1. There is no video evidence of the driver shooting Kennedy.
> 2. There is no photographic evidence of the driver killing Kennedy.
> 3. There is no handgun that can shoot the high-powered RIFLE bullets that killed Kennedy.
> 4. The driver couldn't hide a high powered rifle from the Secret Service, Jackie Kennedy, or Senator Connelly.
> 5. The driver couldn't have shot Kennedy once, and then shoot the Senator after that without being seen by anyone in the car, particularly the Senator.
> 6. This theory is more insane than the grassy Knoll theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer was describing the wounds that match the evidence against himself, as the correct conclusion fits exactly what Specter and Greer conveyed in his testimony. *Upper right side going toward the rear leaves no room for debate*. You are reduced to outright lies, which you apparently have no problem with.
> 
> Mr. Greer.
> *Upper right side*.
> Mr. Specter.
> *Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And *what was the condition of the skull at that point*?
> 
> Mr. Greer.
> *The skull *was completely--*this part was completely gone*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> predfan troll is really on drugs,
> 
> 1.He ignores the pics you have shown over and over of the silver gun Greer is holding in the zapruder film that greer apologists have been brainwashed into believing is Kellermans head
> 
> 2.same as number one.
> 3.he is really ignorant.coming from a troll who believes oswald did it even though that has been proven to be b.s no surprise he would say that though proving his ignorance.
> 
> 4.high powered rifle? what a dumbshit,doesnt even know the difference between a rifle and a hand gun.
> 5.shot a senator?what is this idiot babbling about now?
> 
> 6.i love how predfan troll ignores facts that many witnesses SAW a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle and pics in books show a rifleman there also showing his ignorance that many witnesses years laster also come forward saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence but kept quiet all these years cause of how many people died mysterious deaths when they gave versions of events different than the governments.no foul play there according to his warped logic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockland

What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I bother? I don't know. Perhaps I'm bored.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You bother because you are an idiot*.
> 
> {snip-snip}
Click to expand...


...says the guy babbling about mysterious orbs flying around the South Tower.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?


if only that were true..but alas he's a grown man..


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> if only that were true..but alas he's a grown man..
Click to expand...


Physically, yes.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> if only that were true..but alas he's a grown man..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Physically, yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

"Handgun used"

2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by *several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*, 

3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.

5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "*Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected'from a very high velocity missile*with a heavy calibre bullet, *such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"

6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>

7. *S.M. Holland*: It would be *like youre firing a .38 pistol *right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> "Handgun used"
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by *several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> 3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.
> 
> 5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "*Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected'from a very high velocity missile*with a heavy calibre bullet, *such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. *S.M. Holland*: It would be *like youre firing a .38 pistol *right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.



"Terroristic weapon used"

2.* Capt. James Tiberius Kirk*: Interpretation of the horrible visual signal by *several high ranking crewmembers suggested a terroristic weapon transmitted at close range*, 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q-dRHdwxkk]Captain Kirk watches Miley Cyrus performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## folksteady

The most important clue to the JFK assassination can be found by searching Youtube for "folksteady."


----------



## Rat in the Hat

folksteady said:


> The most important clue to the JFK assassination can be found by searching Youtube for "folksteady."



The most important clue to the JFK assassination can be found in this YouTubeey video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deRGy1HE-l8&feature=fvw]The Autobots Who Say Ni - YouTube[/ame]



"Nee, Peng, and Neu-wum"

That's all you really need to know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from agent rat in the ass.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from agent rat in the ass.



You sure do reply to Rat in the Hat a lot for someone who's on your alleged ignore list.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from agent rat in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do reply to Rat in the Hat a lot for someone who's on your alleged ignore list.
Click to expand...

alleged is the operative word.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from agent rat in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do reply to Rat in the Hat a lot for someone who's on your alleged ignore list.
Click to expand...


I always post that with rat in the ass and dawgshit when they post,thats all they are worthy of.I do that with agent trolls like them  on my ignore list.

they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption truth discussions,got to have some fun with the trolls.
they also come in handy as in this case for helping to keep threads alive a the top.hee hee.

thankfully this is one site that allows it.This is one of the few sites I have come across that believes in free speech and doesnt play favorites  now that that troll administrater Gunny is finally gone thank god.that idiot guy always played favorites here and abused his power as an administrater calling people he disagreed with  names all the time when he was cornered with facts he could not counter.again,thank god he is gone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from agent rat in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do reply to Rat in the Hat a lot for someone who's on your alleged ignore list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always post that with rat in the ass and dawgshit when they post,thats all they are worthy of.I do that with agent trolls like them  on my ignore list.
> 
> they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption truth discussions,got to have some fun with the trolls.
> 
> thankfully this is one site that allows it.This is one of the few sites I have come across that believes in free speech and doesnt play favorites  now that that troll administrater Gunny is finally gone thank god.that idiot guy always played favorites here and abused his power as an administrater calling people he disagreed with  names all the time when he was cornered with facts he could not counter.again,thank god he is gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from agent rat in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do reply to Rat in the Hat a lot for someone who's on your alleged ignore list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always post that with rat in the ass and dawgshit when they post,thats all they are worthy of.I do that with agent trolls like them  on my ignore list.
> 
> they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption truth discussions,got to have some fun with the trolls.
> 
> thankfully this is one site that allows it.This is one of the few sites I have come across that believes in free speech and doesnt play favorites  now that that troll administrater Gunny is finally gone thank god.that idiot guy always played favorites here and abused his power as an administrater calling people he disagreed with  names all the time when he was cornered with facts he could not counter.again,thank god he is gone.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://youtu.be/_gJVIhQIxYI]Pink Floyd- Brain Damage / Eclipse:" A Piece For Assorted Lunatics." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> "Handgun used"
> 
> 2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Interpretation of the fatal head wound by *several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,
> 
> 3. Iona Antonov, On the Trail of the Presidents Killers: part 2, New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy while others ambushed Kennedy from closer range*.
> 
> 5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "*Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected'from a very high velocity missile*with a heavy calibre bullet, *such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*' This would particularly apply to the skull 'where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle. <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. *S.M. Holland*: It would be *like youre firing a .38 pistol *right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.



I'll bet you won't want to hear the new evidence *Robert Prey* found...


----------



## 7forever

Arlen Specter: Dr Humes - JFK SHOT IN THROAT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Arlen Specter: Dr Humes - JFK SHOT IN THROAT
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTFXIudM2ek



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M]Laugh harder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rockland said:


> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?



You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass. Love how you ignored your OWN juvenile behaviour of every post you make in reply to seven elevens is that of a 3 year old. Love how you also  ignored your OWN childish obsession you have with seven eleven coming on here trolling everyday  with posts that  equal that of a 3 year old and ignoring your OWN childish obsession you have with 7-11.

Like YOUR posts are really mature.

how pathetic. at least my fart jokes are funny unlike your asinine posts you make and then like the pitiful troll you are,use this sock puppet user name to tell yourself your posts are funny.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass. Love how you ignored your OWN juvenile behaviour of every post you make in reply to seven elevens is that of a 3 year old. Love how you also  ignored your OWN childish obsession you have with seven eleven coming on here trolling everyday  with posts that  equal that of a 3 year old and ignoring your OWN childish obsession you have with 7-11.
> 
> Like YOUR posts are really mature.
> 
> how pathetic. at least my fart jokes are funny unlike your asinine posts you make and then like the pitiful troll you are,use this sock puppet user name to tell yourself your posts are funny.
Click to expand...


Sorry bout that,

1. See how dumb Gage Dupes are?
2. This Gage Dupe can't get his fellow Dupe's name right.
3. Several times.
4. He's also too dumb to use proper English.
5. And spacing.
6. And capitalization
7. And spelling.
8. Which only proves he is Eddie.
9. Then he wonders why Gage stopped loving him.


Regards,

Sir Rattus of Parmesan.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> my fart jokes are asinine posts



Fixed that for ya.  No need to thank me.  You're quite welcome.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ahh..guys your  AVERAGE loon is by far more intelliegent then hand job.
below is a pic of handjob's intellectual equal:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with 9/11 and his obsession with farts?  What is he, twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


love how you evaded the FACTS that rat in the ass's asinine posts consists of that of a 3 year old and avoided the fact as well he has an obbsession over 7-11 as well as he does with me.

and you say "I" have an obsession over HIM? thanks for exposing this to be your sock puppet you created rat in the ass. your so desperate for attention form me youy crerated that sock puppet so i would reply to you since i always ignore you.

well it worked for a while and i gave you the attention you seek from me but no more,im putting this sock puppet of yours you use to post under as well on ignore as well which i know is going to depress you.sorry troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do an extremely lousy job of disguising your sock puppet rat in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> love how you evaded the FACTS that rat in the ass's asinine posts consists of that of a 3 year old and avoided the fact as well he has an obbsession over 7-11 as well as he does with me.
> 
> and you say "I" have an obsession over HIM? thanks for exposing this to be your sock puppet you created rat in the ass. your so desperate for attention form me youy crerated that sock puppet so i would reply to you since i always ignore you.
> 
> well it worked for a while and i gave you the attention you seek from me but no more,im putting this sock puppet of yours you use to post under as well on ignore as well which i know is going to depress you.sorry troll.
Click to expand...


Did Pope Dickie the Gage give you these new talking points about me to spew all over the board??

You really should dump Dickie G. He never returns your love.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*All Hail Pope Cardboard The First...  Dickie The Gage !!!!!!!*




..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you rat in the ass,surprised you didnt fart under your sock puppet as well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you rat in the ass,surprised you didnt fart under your sock puppet as well.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you rat in the ass,surprised you didnt fart under your sock puppet as well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rockland

911 acid trips put me on ignore?  Woo!  I'll wear that like a badge of honor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why doesn't he just put *all* of us on ignore?  That way he can have the entire site to himself and pretend that he actually matters.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 911 acid trips put me on ignore?  Woo!  I'll wear that like a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he just put *all* of us on ignore?  That way he can have the entire site to himself and pretend that he actually matters.


don't mean to kill your buzz but handjob never really puts anyone on ignore  ,hes just too chicken shit to debate live.


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 acid trips put me on ignore?  Woo!  I'll wear that like a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't he just put *all* of us on ignore?  That way he can have the entire site to himself and pretend that he actually matters.
> 
> 
> 
> don't mean to kill your buzz but handjob never really puts anyone on ignore  ,hes just too chicken shit to debate live.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what I thought.  That's why he disabled his rep and brags about his "enemies list".  He couldn't ignore us even if he wanted to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

six farts in a row from the agent trolls.4 by rat in the ass and his sockpuppet he uses and two by dawgshit.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> six farts in a row from the agent trolls.4 by rat in the ass and his sockpuppet he uses and two by dawgshit.



I notice that anyone who is more intelligent than you (that would be *almost* everyone here, obviously not counting your best bud 7 years in a straitjacket) is labeled an "agent troll,"  a "paid shill" and/or a sockpuppet, and put on your imaginary ignore list.  

Hey, whatever you have to do to keep from admitting that you get your ass handed to you every time you post, right? 

911 lines of cocaine comes back to talk some more about his fascination with farts in 5...4...3...


----------



## PredFan

*Who's Who on the Grassy Knoll.*

Did you hear about the guy on the grassy knoll?
No. There was a guy?
Yes.
What was his name?
Who.
The guy on the grassy knoll.
Who.
The guy you were talking about.
Who!
Look. You told me there was a guy on the grassy knoll.
Yes.
What's his name?
No, What's the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know!
Oh, he was behind the motorcade.
Look was there someone else shooting?
We believe so yes.
Whats his name?
Yes.
What? 
That's right.
What's right?
Yes.
Well please tell me.
I told you.
You told me what?
Yes.
Ok, ok, ok. There was a guy on the grassy gnoll and a guy on the bridge, you said there was also a guy behind the motorcade?
Yes, up in the book depository building.
What was his name?
No, What is the name of the guy on the bridge.
I don't know.
No, he's behind the motorcade.
Who's behind the motorcade?
No, Who's on the grassy knoll.
I'M ASKING YOU!
Well, I'm telling you!
So you're saying that Who is on the grassy knoll, What's on the bridge, and I Don't Know was behind the motorcade?
Now that's the first thying you've said that makes sense.
I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> six farts in a row from the agent trolls.4 by rat in the ass and his sockpuppet he uses and two by dawgshit.


----------



## 7forever

*Bill Greer, jfk's real assassin confirms gaping rear exit wound*.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 124

Mr. Specter. What did you observe with respect to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the Parkland Hospital?

Mr. Greer. To the best of my knowledge he was laying, it seemed across Mrs. Kennedy, looked like laying across her lap or in front of her, I am not too sure which, I opened the doors--the doors were opened before I got to it, someone else had opened the doors and they were trying to get Connally out, and Mrs. Connally out of the seats so they could get to the President.

Mr. Specter. What did you observe about the President with respect to his wounds?

Mr. Greer. His head was all shot, *this whole part was all a matter of blood like he had been hit*.

Mr. Specter. Indicating *the top and right rear side of the head*?

Mr. Greer. Yes, sir; it looked like that *was all blown off*.

Mr. Specter.Yes.

Mr. Greer. I run around the front of the car and got hold of a stretcher or thing and I got hold of it to keep it steady while they lifted the President's body onto it and then I helped pull the front end of it into the emergency room.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 125

Mr. Specter. *Were you able to observe any wound on the front side of the President?*

Mr. Greer. *No, sir; I didn't, I never seen any on the front side of the President*.
 The only thing I saw was on the head. *I didn't know at the time of any other injuries on him*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Bill Greer, jfk's real assassin confirms gaping rear exit wound*.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 124
> 
> Mr. Specter. What did you observe with respect to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the Parkland Hospital?
> 
> Mr. Greer. To the best of my knowledge he was laying, it seemed across Mrs. Kennedy, looked like laying across her lap or in front of her, I am not too sure which, I opened the doors--the doors were opened before I got to it, someone else had opened the doors and they were trying to get Connally out, and Mrs. Connally out of the seats so they could get to the President.
> 
> Mr. Specter. What did you observe about the President with respect to his wounds?
> 
> Mr. Greer. His head was all shot, *this whole part was all a matter of blood like he had been hit*.
> 
> Mr. Specter. Indicating *the top and right rear side of the head*?
> 
> Mr. Greer. Yes, sir; it looked like that *was all blown off*.
> 
> Mr. Specter.Yes.
> 
> Mr. Greer. I run around the front of the car and got hold of a stretcher or thing and I got hold of it to keep it steady while they lifted the President's body onto it and then I helped pull the front end of it into the emergency room.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume II :: Page 125
> 
> Mr. Specter. *Were you able to observe any wound on the front side of the President?*
> 
> Mr. Greer. *No, sir; I didn't, I never seen any on the front side of the President*.
> The only thing I saw was on the head. *I didn't know at the time of any other injuries on him*.



*Hey, that's the same argument that FAMED historian and researcher ROBERT PREY is using.

So now you agree with ROBERT that JFK was shot from the grassy knoll by E. Howard Hunt.

And not the driver.*


----------



## 7forever

Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> [/URL]



This winkinging makes huge much bunching of giant konserninging for me. Much great thinking of this I shall spend time aboot.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.


so you've ruled out that it might be a reaction to the flash from the camera?


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you've ruled out that it might be a reaction to the flash from the camera?
Click to expand...


You're asking 7-watt bulb to apply logic and/or common sense to his thinking.  Not gonna happen in our lifetimes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.



You're right on schedule, Whackjob.  Good boy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.



You must lead a really sad life if all you can think about are farts and poop.


----------



## Toro

Rockland said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you've ruled out that it might be a reaction to the flash from the camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking 7-watt bulb to apply logic and/or common sense to his thinking.  Not gonna happen in our lifetimes.
Click to expand...


Oh my fucking God!

He's winking!


----------



## 7forever

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory

*Jim Marrs told this huge lie three years ago*. He doesn't care that he's a proven liar because he'll never (likely) be asked by anyone in the media about *Greer*'s hands being off the steering wheel just seconds before he *shot the wounded President*.

*He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely *but those days of claiming authority are over. *Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof *because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.

Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.


----------



## Rockland

I'm surprised you CTs haven't found a way to implicate a two-year-old Barack Obama yet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 2:26 pm someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you've ruled out that it might be a reaction to the flash from the camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking 7-watt bulb to apply logic and/or common sense to his thinking.  Not gonna happen in our lifetimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my fucking God!
> 
> He's winking!
Click to expand...


oh my fucking god,you ignore facts that the CIA killed kennedy all the time and that johnson reversed kennedys policy to withdraw from vietnam completely by 1965 like the troll you are with his phony gulf of tonim incident he lied to the american people about which expanded the war,oh and robert mcnamara as well as the commander of that ship have even come out and confessed they were never fired on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory
> 
> *Jim Marrs told this huge lie three years ago*. He doesn't care that he's a proven liar because he'll never (likely) be asked by anyone in the media about *Greer*'s hands being off the steering wheel just seconds before he *shot the wounded President*.
> 
> *He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely *but those days of claiming authority are over. *Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof *because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed  claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.



yeah another alleged truther who is in on the coverup of who really fired the fatal head shot as well.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you've ruled out that it might be a reaction to the flash from the camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking 7-watt bulb to apply logic and/or common sense to his thinking.  Not gonna happen in our lifetimes.
Click to expand...

true ..but in the spirit of fairness, I had to present it..


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a really sad life if all you can think about are farts and poop.
Click to expand...

chronic ulcerative colitis..will do that...
or his brain is infected from his head being up his ass...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a really sad life if all you can think about are farts and poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chronic ulcerative colitis..will do that...
> or his brain is infected from his head being up his ass...
Click to expand...


I think Rimjob's just upset that Dickie Gage is taking a vacation (oops, I mean giving a presentation  ) at Paradise Island, and didn't invite Rimjob to go with him.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a really sad life if all you can think about are farts and poop.
> 
> 
> 
> chronic ulcerative colitis..will do that...
> or his brain is infected from his head being up his ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Rimjob's just upset that Dickie Gage is taking a vacation (oops, I mean giving a presentation  ) at Paradise Island, and didn't invite Rimjob to go with him.
Click to expand...

the cabana boy job was taken!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from the agent trolls.



Don't cry, Eddie. Maybe Dickie the Gage will take you on his next vacation. (I mean stop on the world tour.  )


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> current program on bravo or ovation or some other insignificant station had a program on that introduces some person's theory that a secret service agent in the following car heard the shots, grabbed an ar-15 from the floorboard and accidentally shot kennedy as he was releasing the safety. *it aired sunday on reelzchannel*.
> 
> *apparently* there are film clips that show the agent with the ar-15.
> 
> 
> *hugh betzner apparently saw the driver shoot jfk with a revolver*. He also saw hickey with his rifle. *hickey did not fire his rifle and i'd love to see even one witness who said so*. Numerous witnesses reported the ss shooting back. Hickey could not have been shooting back and shot jfk, as he was behind him.  jfk: Eyewitness statements, assassination of president john f. Kennedy, murder of j. D. Tippit and arrest of lee harvey oswald: Hugh william betzner
> 
> *betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the president and the other pulled out by an agent in the follow-up car*.
> 
> I looked down the street and i could see the president's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then i saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then i ran around so i could look over the back of a monument and i either saw the following then or when i was standing back down on the corner of elm street. I cannot remember exactly where i was when i saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and i saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car. My assumption for this was because i saw fragments going up in the air. *i also saw a man in either the president's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *i** also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the president's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the president's car sped on under the underpass.


are you pissed because your "theory" is too convoluted for tv?


----------



## 7forever

Current program on Bravo or Ovation or some other insignificant station had a program on that introduces some person's theory that a Secret Service agent in the following car heard the shots, grabbed an AR-15 from the floorboard and accidentally shot Kennedy as he was releasing the safety. *It aired Sunday on ReelzChannel*.

*Apparently* there are film clips that show the agent with the AR-15.


*Hugh Betzner apparently saw the driver shoot jfk with a revolver*. He also saw Hickey with his rifle. *Hickey did not fire his rifle and I'd love to see even one witness who said so*. Numerous witnesses reported the SS shooting back. HICKEY COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SHOOTING BACK AND SHOT JFK, AS HE WAS BEHIND HIM.  JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

*Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled out by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the car.

I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I** also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Current program on Bravo or Ovation or some other insignificant station had a program on that introduces some person's theory that a Secret Service agent in the following car heard the shots, grabbed an AR-15 from the floorboard and accidentally shot Kennedy as he was releasing the safety. *It aired Sunday on ReelzChannel*.
> 
> *Apparently* there are film clips that show the agent with the AR-15.
> 
> 
> *Hugh Betzner apparently saw the driver shoot jfk with a revolver*. He also saw Hickey with his rifle. *Hickey did not fire his rifle and I'd love to see even one witness who said so*. Numerous witnesses reported the SS shooting back. HICKEY COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SHOOTING BACK AND SHOT JFK, AS HE WAS BEHIND HIM.  JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled out by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the car.
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I** also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Faun

That's not a gun in the driver's hand -- it's an orb of some sort, like a ball.


----------



## 71sportstourer

Oswald acted alone.


----------



## 71sportstourer

Speaking of politics, murder and mysteries, I see there's a new book out on the murder of former IL senator Chuck Percy's daughter, Valerie, in 1966. It's called Sympathy Vote: a reinvestigation of the valerie percy murder.


----------



## 7forever

*I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT JEAN HILL DID SAY SHE WAS SURE THERE WAS A GUNSHOT IN THE CAR*.

*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them in 1971*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*. HILL SAW GREER'S SHOT.

Had the question been "from *in* front of the car or simply, in front of the car", that could certainly have meant somewhere outside the car but those words weren't used.* FROM THE FRONT OF THE CAR LEAVES DOUBT THAT HE MEANT INSIDE THE CAR*. TAKE OUT FROM AND YOU HAVE, *THE FRONT OF THE CAR. VERY SPECIFIC*.  *The key word here is, the, instead of in*.

*Roy Dennis*: But you do remember at least one shot *from the front of the car?*

*Jean Hill*: *Yes*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?

Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)

1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.

 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Within-Johnsons-Against-President/dp/1463422423/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361435369&sr=8-1&keywords=murder+from+within]Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.


*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy * 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE *
> 
> *< Repetitively posted bullshit snipped >*


----------



## KokomoJojo

7forever said:


> *I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT JEAN HILL DID SAY SHE WAS SURE THERE WAS A GUNSHOT IN THE CAR*.




yeh and the cia is going to leave self incriminating evidence in a video just so you can be a hero and expose them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

71sportstourer said:


> Oswald acted alone.





I knew as the 50th anniversary got closer and close there would be more paid shills here sent to post their propaganda.

you sir are a paid dumbfuck.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 71sportstourer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald acted alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew as the 50th anniversary got closer and close there would be more paid shills here sent to post their propaganda.
> 
> you sir are a paid dumbfuck.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n73lXCzJUZ4]"The Merry-go-round Broke Down" (Looney Tunes theme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

No one is being paid for squat lol.


----------



## daws101

Politico said:


> No one is being paid for squat lol.


you're not ? call your rep immediately!


----------



## skye

I am beginning to have this very strong feeling ......very strong.... that it was the CIA who killed the President.

I am 95% sure. 

It was the CIA.


----------



## 7forever

jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion

Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.

I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Welcome back. We were getting tired of the idiot who is trying to take your place.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


>



You need to blur this gif some more.  I can still tell that the "gun" is the top of the passenger's head.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to blur this gif some more.  I can still tell that the "gun" is the top of the passenger's head.
Click to expand...

didn't you know it a fake head with the gun inside!
everybody in the motorcade was in on it except of the president.


----------



## PredFan

The driver was somehow able to smuggle a gun into the president's car without knowledge of the SS. Then he was able to shoot Kennedy without Kennedy, or Jackie, or the senator in the passenger seat seeing him. Then he was able to shoot senator Connelly after that without him seeing it or knowing it.

Yeah perfectly reasonable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

4 farts in a row from the paid trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh,oh. Someone pissed off 9/11 Rimjob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the child agent rat in the ass "who always whines to the mods about me like the crybaby he is" as always comes back to show off his obsession with me.like clockwork,so predictable he is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)

JFK Lancer

*The damage to the cerebellum confirms the exit wound was low at the lowest point*, but definitely extended to the Parietal bone, and likely to the Temporal region. That is consistent with the autopsy report.

1) *Dr. William Kemp Clark, Chief Neurosurgeon*:
 WR 516-518/ 17 H 1-3 / CE 392 [undated summary; see also 21 H 150-152
 :Clark's 11/23/63 report to Admiral Burkley with the verbatim summary .
 In addition, see "Assassination Science", pp. 416-418: this is an FBI
 report dated 11/25/63 which includes the verbatim summary to Burkley
 from 11/23/63]---"..*in the occipital region of the skull "; "There was a
 large wound in the right occipitoparietal region "; "Both cerebral and
 cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound*.";

 2) *Dr. Malcolm Oliver "Mac" Perry*, Attending Surgeon:
 a) WR 521-522/ 17 H 6-7/ CE392: report written 11/22/63---"A large wound
 of the right posterior cranium ";
 b) Parkland press conference, 11/22/63 [see "Assassination Science", pp.
 419-427; silent film clip used in "Reasonable Doubt" (1988), "20/20"
 (4/92), etc.]---"There was an entrance wound in the neck It appeared to
 be coming at him The wound appeared to be an entrance wound in the front
 of the throat; yes, that is correct. The exit wound, I don't know. It
 could have been the head or there could have been a second wound of the
 head." (apparently, based off this conference, *the Associated Press
 dispatch on 11/22/63 stated that Dr. Perry "said the entrance wound was
 in the front of the head*," while all the AP wires for this day stated
 that JFK had a large hole in the "back" of his head.);

 3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland, Attending Surgeon*:
 a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
 massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
 trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
 a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
 b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
 appear to be an entrance wound."
 c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
 head wound, and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull
 had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
 brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar
 tissue had been blasted out* "; " there was definitely a piece of
 cerebellum that extruded from the wound "; " the loss of cerebral and
 cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
 large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
 impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
 anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
 taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
 skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
 head.";

 4) *Dr. Marion Thomas "Pepper" Jenkins, Chief Anesthesiologist *[deceased
 11/22/94]:
 WR 529-530 / 17 H 14-15 / CE 392: report addressed to Administrator
 C.J. Price dated 11/22/63 (the verbatim, retyped report, this time
 addressed to Dean A.J. Gill, can be found at 20 H 252-253)---" a great
 laceration on *the right side of the head (temporal and occipital*),
 causing a great defect in the skull plate so that there was herniation
 and laceration of great areas of the brain, even to the extent that *the
 cerebellum had portruded from the wound*."[see also p. 35 of Jesse
 Curry's 1969 book entitled "JFK Assassination File"];

 5) *Dr. Charles James "Jim" Carrico, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) WR 519-520 / 17 H 4-5 / CE 392: handwritten report dated
 11/22/63---"[*the skull] wound had avulsed the calvarium and shredded
 brain tissue present with profuse oozing attempts to control slow oozing
from cerebral and cerebellar tissue via packs instituted *."; "small
 penetrating wound of ent. neck";

 6) *Dr. Ronald Coy Jones, Chief Resident Surgeon*:
 a) 20 H 333: handwritten report dated 11/23/63---" severe skull and
 brain injury was noted as well as a small hole in anterior midline of
 neck thought to be a bullet entrance wound air was bubbling through the
 neck wound.";
 b)a) 6 H 53-54, 56 / testimony (3/24/64)---" *he had a large wound in the
right posterior side of the head There was large defect in the back side
 of the head* as the President lay on the cart with what appeared to be
 some brain hanging out of this wound with multiple pieces of skull noted
 with the brain "; "*what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior
 portion of the skull *the only speculation that I could have as far as to
 how this could occur with a single wound would be that it would enter
 the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change
 its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the
 head."; "The hole [in the throat] was very small and relatively clean
 cut, as you would see in a bullet that is entering rather than exiting
 from a patient.";

 7) *Dr. Gene Coleman Akin, Resident Anesthesiologist *[a.k.a. Solomon Ben
 Israel]:
 6 H 65 and 67 / testimony---"*The back of the right occipitalparietal
 portion of his head was shattered*, with brain substance extruding."; *"I
 assume the right occiptalparietal region was the exit,* so to speak, that
*he had probably been hit on the other side of the head*, or at least
 tangentially in the back of the head "; "this [the neck wound] must have
 been an entrance wound ";

*8) Dr. Paul Conrad Peters, Urologist*:
 6 H 70-71 / testimony---"It was pointed out that an examination of the
 brain had been done we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted
 the large occipital wound ";" *I noticed that there was a large defect in
 the occiput It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area
 that there was a large defect*.";

 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
 himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. *His
 entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
 crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, there was no doubt in my
 mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front, and as it
 surgically passed through his cranium, the missile obliterated part of
 the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
 lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
 about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
 entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
 b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
 and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
 body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
 c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
 (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
 (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
 d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
 Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
 in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
 all means, not to.";



_


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/-HboLQccEv0]Let It Be - The Beatles Live Studio HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

freedombecki said:


> Let It Be - The Beatles Live Studio HD - YouTube



so typical of you,when your cornered with facts you cant refute,evade them and troll the boards.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let It Be - The Beatles Live Studio HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so typical of you,when your cornered with facts you cant refute,evade them and troll the boards.
Click to expand...

you haven't provided any facts..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


he who smelled it dealt it!


----------



## 7forever

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

*Many eyewitnesses reported hearing and seeing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine*. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.

*1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*): 
Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
*Hargis: Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*, 6WCH294.

*2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
Mr. Belin: Where did the shots sound like they came from?
Miller: *Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car. Would be to my left, the way I was looking at him toward that incline.*, 6WCH225.

*3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): *Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if  he would have after being shot from the rear, President Dead, Connally Shot, The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2 

*4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*, 19WCH508. 

*5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*, 22WCH840.

*6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): Shortly after the Presidents automobile passed by*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the Presidents automobileat approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the Presidents automobile*, 24WCH525.

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467


----------



## 7forever

Jay Knowles said:


> The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _*The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock*_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.
> 
> Jay









WAKE UP BEFORE WE ARE ALL DESTROYED


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> jay knowles said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fairy tale we are dealing with is the wc fairy tale. *nix shows greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of jfks execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *greer should have been handcuffed at parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _*the case against greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock*_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the wc fairy tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its ok ....the government prefers you this way.
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wake up before we are all destroyed
Click to expand...

same shit ,different day!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Jay Knowles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fairy tale we are dealing with is the WC Fairy Tale. *Nix shows Greer crossing his arm over to the right side of his body at the moment of JFKs execution*. At the very least this film should arouse even a slight, fleeting, tiny curiosity that perhaps, maybe, possibly, *Greer should have been handcuffed at Parkland, tried before a jury with a competent prosecutor, and swung on a rope for murder after being found guilty*. _*The case against Greer, as presented here is solid as granite rock*_. If the rock is too hard for some people than perhaps its time to hear the WC Fairy Tale again and hit the pillow again as reality is becoming too challenging. Its OK ....the government prefers you this way.
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP BEFORE WE ARE ALL DESTROYED
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## 7forever

*The smell of Greer's shot was in the air*. According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing back east at 15 mph. That explains the Senators honest account. Not to mention the secret service shooting back. I wonder what agent could have been shooting back in the direction of jfk?


Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was  three cars behind Jfk's, (*the white car*) with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The smell of Greer's shot was in the air*.]


----------



## skye

Please, can somebody who knows  and is serious about the topic tell me if it was  Lyndon B. Johnson the one who planned  and covered up the Kennedy assassination, along with  FBI director J. Edgar Hoover?



Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: Why did you have my brother killed?



Is that  the answer?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Please, can somebody who knows  and is serious about the topic tell me if it was  Lyndon B. Johnson the one who planned  and covered up the Kennedy assassination, along with  FBI director J. Edgar Hoover?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: &#8220;Why did you have my brother killed?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that  the answer?



Johnson was instrumental in the planning of the texas trip and covering up the facts about the case.He had more to gain by the assassination than anybody.He should have been investigated as a PRIME suspect in the case but he wasnt so it was a joke of an investigation by the warren commission.

He had more to gain by it than anybody not only that he became president,his life long dream,but he was also being investigated in the prior months to it for his mob ties and death of some people closely associated to him.On the day of the assassination,that investigation was dropped that very day. 

He got to HANDPICK the members of the warren commission himself.He even appointed former CIA director allen dulles to the panel whom Kennedy fired after the bay of pigs invasion. 

That was like having the fox guard the henhouse.Dulles got the last laugh being able to rewrite history like he was able to. Lbj appointed the warren commission because members of congress were starting to talk about having an independent investigation done since many were no longer buying into the lies of the magic bullet theory anymore.Johnson effectively shut down an independent congressional investigation into it.

Johnson did have a big hand in the planning of the trip and covering it up but he didnt orchestrate it all.The CIA did the planning and execution of it all.

They also had as much to gain by the assassination as Johnson did because JFK two months before his assassination,signed a document that called for a complete withdrawal from vietnam by all military personal by 1965.

 Johnson one day BEFORE the assassination,signed a document that REVERSED kennedys policy on vietnam and called for an esculation into the war with the phony gulf of tonkin incident.

war means big business and big profits for these corporations and they stood to lose millions if JFK pulled out of the vietnam war.thats why we have this phony war in the mideast going on.

Johnson,Nixon,and John Connolly were major players involved in the assassination.Nixon ran covert operations for the CIA when he was vice president Under Eisenhower so he was only too willing to help out his CIA buddies to kill of JFK.he also had ties to the mafia.He pardoned jack Ruby from a congressional investigation in 1947 when he was still a congressman.Johnson and Nixon were long time pals and both pals with Hoover as well.

we know the CIA was behind the assassination because e howard hunt,a CIA operative who was arrested in the watergate burglury and who did covert operations for Nixon when he was in charge of their covert operations as vice president,for years,Hunt denied he was in dallas that day,but on his death bead confession to his son,he taped recorded his dad confession he WAS in dallas that day as part of a CIA operation to kill kennedy and Nixon and Johnson were major players involved.here is the video of Hunts confession.


whats REALLY funny though is we have alot of trolls here defending the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin even though the HSCA Investigation in the 70's concluded the warren commision was wrong,that there was a second shooter behind the grassy knoll.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html


----------



## skye

The pieces of this puzzle have  finally  come together, for me at least. All makes perfect sense now.

 Lyndon B. Johnson  had the motive and opportunity...he benefited.... changed things after Kennedy's  death....he had the power to do it.... and he had the power to cover it up!


I can imagine how traumatic must be for the american people to accept this truth....it's almost impossible to accept ..... nevertheless... that's exactly what happened. Incredible!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Please, can somebody who knows  and is serious about the topic tell me if it was  Lyndon B. Johnson the one who planned  and covered up the Kennedy assassination, along with  FBI director J. Edgar Hoover?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: Why did you have my brother killed?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that  the answer?



There are many lesser know people associated with LBJ, for example, Malcolm E. "Mac" Wallace who was a murderer and  had an  affair with LBJ's sister, Josefa Johnson. She purportedly called him "Killer" because she claimed he torrid love making "slayed" her.

Nevertheless, according to Roger Stone, in his book "The Man Who Killed Kennedy: The Case Against LBJ" claims  "Malcom "Mac" Wallace is the shooter from the 6th floor of the Texas School Book Depository. He left a perfect match fingerprint on a box in the sniper nest, a place he had no reason to be. Six eyewitnesses see a man on the 6th floor who meets the description of Mac Wallace. Mac Wallace was an ex-Marines marksman and a convicted murderer, and I can tie him irrevocably to Johnson, who arranged for a series of political patronage jobs for Wallace from the time he graduated college. The Dallas Police Department conducted a paraffin test of Oswald's skin that showed that he didn't fire a rifle that day".
This Man is Positive LBJ Hired a Man to Kill Kennedy. And He Knows That Man's Name. - Esquire

Further, "A Texas-based assassination research group has publicly named a man believed to have left a previously unidentified fingerprint on a box making up the so-called "sniper's nest" on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository.

At a May 29 press conference in Dallas, researcher and author Walt Brown said that the fingerprints belong to Malcolm E. "Mac" Wallace, a convicted killer with ties to Lyndon Baines Johnson. The fingerprints have been officially unidentified since President Kennedy was assassinated in 1963.

Brown presented data showing a 14-point match between Wallace's fingerprint card, obtained from the Texas Department of Public Safety, and the previously unidentified print, a copy of which was kept in the National Archives. The match was made by A. Nathan Darby, an expert with certification by the International Association of Identifiers.

The Texas researchers forwarded their findings to the Dallas Police Department, who passed it on to the Federal Bureau of Investigation. Copies have also gone to Assassination Records Review Board, the federal panel created to oversee the identification and release of records relating to the JFK assassination."
Malcolm (Mac) Wallace : Biography

Indeed, "Johnson micro-managed Kennedys Dallas motorcade, demanding it pass through Dealy Plaza on the afternoon of November 22, 1963, the infamous day when Oswald shot Kennedy from the overlooking book depository building.

Nixon knew Jack Ruby, hired him on House payroll in 1947 at request of  Lyndon Johnson".

Former Nixon aide claims he has evidence Lyndon B. Johnson arranged John F. Kennedy's assassination in new book | Mail Online

 [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]


----------



## 7forever

Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.


----------



## skye

"It seems fantastical that Lyndon Johnson would have played a part in President Kennedys assassination, or that he had a motive to do so, but apparently this is was Jackie believed. According to Cathal Derval writing in IrishCentral:

* Jackie Kennedy believed Lyndon B Johnson was behind the 1963 assassination of her husband President John F Kennedy.
*
In the sensational tapes recorded by the First Lady months after the Presidents death, broadcast by ABC, Kennedy revealed her belief that Johnson and a cabal of Texas tycoons orchestrated the murder of her husband by gunman Lee Harvey Oswald.

Kennedy, who later became Jackie Onassis, claimed that the Dallas murder was part of a larger conspiracy to allow Johnson to become American President in his own right.

Johnson, who served as a member of Congress, completed Kennedys term after the assassination and went on to be elected president.

Leading historian Arthur Schlesinger Jnr recorded the tapes with Jackie Kennedy within months of her husbands death."



another one who believed that Johnson was involved was Robert Kennedy......................this is well worth repeating over and over so it is internalized in people's minds and hearts....... * Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: Why did you have my brother killed?   *


----------



## skye

This topic has been lately on my mind a lot...... I don't know why......  

it doesn't really matter who was on the grassy knoll .... or on the buildings close by .... it matters who were the CEO's of this crime. 

and I  ask myself if all those who arranged this and covered it up....all those thousands of people...I  wonder if they have paid for what they have done.... paid in a personal and terrible  way ....KARMA kind of  payment if you know what I mean....because a crime like that surely will not go unpunished.

and the truth can not remain hidden forever.

they have kept many  documents out of public reach....until 2039 or something like that...in the hope that everybody will be dead by then....

but there is an Eternal Divine Justice...It works slowly but surely...that is the JusticeI am counting on!



Whewwww ok....now I feel better!


----------



## skye

Sometimes, only a comedian can tell the truth. 



(if this has been posted before I apologize.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Fl9ZVJ7B8]Bill Hicks - JFK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

skye said:


> This topic has been lately on my mind a lot...... I don't know why......
> 
> it doesn't really matter who was on the grassy knoll .... or on the buildings close by .... it matters who were the CEO's of this crime.
> 
> and I  ask myself if all those who arranged this and covered it up....all those thousands of people...I  wonder if they have paid for what they have done.... paid in a personal and terrible  way ....KARMA kind of  payment if you know what I mean....because a crime like that surely will not go unpunished.
> 
> and the truth can not remain hidden forever.
> 
> they have kept many  documents out of public reach....until 2039 or something like that...in the hope that everybody will be dead by then....
> 
> but there is an Eternal Divine Justice...It works slowly but surely...that is the JusticeI am counting on!
> 
> 
> 
> Whewwww ok....now I feel better!


justice for who?also who would you punish?
most everyone real or imagined, that were involved are dead..any "justice" would be hollow.


----------



## skye

daws101 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been lately on my mind a lot...... I don't know why......
> 
> it doesn't really matter who was on the grassy knoll .... or on the buildings close by .... it matters who were the CEO's of this crime.
> 
> and I  ask myself if all those who arranged this and covered it up....all those thousands of people...I  wonder if they have paid for what they have done.... paid in a personal and terrible  way ....KARMA kind of  payment if you know what I mean....because a crime like that surely will not go unpunished.
> 
> and the truth can not remain hidden forever.
> 
> they have kept many  documents out of public reach....until 2039 or something like that...in the hope that everybody will be dead by then....
> 
> but there is an Eternal Divine Justice...It works slowly but surely...that is the JusticeI am counting on!
> 
> 
> 
> Whewwww ok....now I feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> justice for who?also who would you punish?
> most everyone real or imagined, that were involved are dead..any "justice" would be hollow.
Click to expand...


I believe in a  Divine Higher Justice.... that's the one I am counting on.

Dead or alive, at the end  everything levels up.


----------



## daws101

skye said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been lately on my mind a lot...... I don't know why......
> 
> it doesn't really matter who was on the grassy knoll .... or on the buildings close by .... it matters who were the CEO's of this crime.
> 
> and I  ask myself if all those who arranged this and covered it up....all those thousands of people...I  wonder if they have paid for what they have done.... paid in a personal and terrible  way ....KARMA kind of  payment if you know what I mean....because a crime like that surely will not go unpunished.
> 
> and the truth can not remain hidden forever.
> 
> they have kept many  documents out of public reach....until 2039 or something like that...in the hope that everybody will be dead by then....
> 
> but there is an Eternal Divine Justice...It works slowly but surely...that is the JusticeI am counting on!
> 
> 
> 
> Whewwww ok....now I feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> justice for who?also who would you punish?
> most everyone real or imagined, that were involved are dead..any "justice" would be hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in a  Divine Higher Justice.... that's the one I am counting on.
> 
> Dead or alive, at the end  everything levels up.
Click to expand...

you really believe that 
'god" gives a shit about who killed jfk or rfk ?


----------



## skye

daws101 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> justice for who?also who would you punish?
> most everyone real or imagined, that were involved are dead..any "justice" would be hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in a  Divine Higher Justice.... that's the one I am counting on.
> 
> Dead or alive, at the end  everything levels up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really believe that
> 'god" gives a shit about who killed jfk or rfk ?
Click to expand...



and I give  two shits about what you think troll.


----------



## daws101

skye said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in a  Divine Higher Justice.... that's the one I am counting on.
> 
> Dead or alive, at the end  everything levels up.
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe that
> 'god" gives a shit about who killed jfk or rfk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and I give  two shits about what you think troll.
Click to expand...

you must, you answered.


----------



## skye

what an abnoxious creature ...     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> "It seems fantastical that Lyndon Johnson would have played a part in President Kennedy&#8217;s assassination, or that he had a motive to do so, but apparently this is was Jackie believed. According to Cathal Derval writing in IrishCentral:
> 
> * Jackie Kennedy believed Lyndon B Johnson was behind the 1963 assassination of her husband President John F Kennedy.
> *
> In the sensational tapes recorded by the First Lady months after the President&#8217;s death, broadcast by ABC, Kennedy revealed her belief that Johnson and a cabal of Texas tycoons orchestrated the murder of her husband by gunman Lee Harvey Oswald.
> 
> Kennedy, who later became Jackie Onassis, claimed that the Dallas murder was part of a larger conspiracy to allow Johnson to become American President in his own right.
> 
> Johnson, who served as a member of Congress, completed Kennedy&#8217;s term after the assassination and went on to be elected president.
> 
> Leading historian Arthur Schlesinger Jnr recorded the tapes with Jackie Kennedy within months of her husband&#8217;s death."
> 
> 
> 
> another one who believed that Johnson was involved was Robert Kennedy......................this is well worth repeating over and over so it is internalized in people's minds and hearts....... * Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: &#8220;Why did you have my brother killed?&#8221;   *



cool to see you been doing some research of this on your own and your onboard with this.

I was just about to mention that part you mentioned of how RFK came up to Johnson and and said-why did you have my brother killed? he also added on god damn it.at the end.

was about to mention that but i see your aware of that.yeah there is a photo that shows RFk next to Lbj and he is slamming something next to the wall with makes johnson jump and startles him and according to the photographer that took the picture-thats what Bobby said to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, can somebody who knows  and is serious about the topic tell me if it was  Lyndon B. Johnson the one who planned  and covered up the Kennedy assassination, along with  FBI director J. Edgar Hoover?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy to Lyndon Johnson: Why did you have my brother killed?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that  the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many lesser know people associated with LBJ, for example, Malcolm E. "Mac" Wallace who was a murderer and  had an  affair with LBJ's sister, Josefa Johnson. She purportedly called him "Killer" because she claimed he torrid love making "slayed" her.
> 
> Nevertheless, according to Roger Stone, in his book "The Man Who Killed Kennedy: The Case Against LBJ" claims  "Malcom "Mac" Wallace is the shooter from the 6th floor of the Texas School Book Depository. He left a perfect match fingerprint on a box in the sniper nest, a place he had no reason to be. Six eyewitnesses see a man on the 6th floor who meets the description of Mac Wallace. Mac Wallace was an ex-Marines marksman and a convicted murderer, and I can tie him irrevocably to Johnson, who arranged for a series of political patronage jobs for Wallace from the time he graduated college. The Dallas Police Department conducted a paraffin test of Oswald's skin that showed that he didn't fire a rifle that day".
> This Man is Positive LBJ Hired a Man to Kill Kennedy. And He Knows That Man's Name. - Esquire
> 
> Further, "A Texas-based assassination research group has publicly named a man believed to have left a previously unidentified fingerprint on a box making up the so-called "sniper's nest" on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository.
> 
> At a May 29 press conference in Dallas, researcher and author Walt Brown said that the fingerprints belong to Malcolm E. "Mac" Wallace, a convicted killer with ties to Lyndon Baines Johnson. The fingerprints have been officially unidentified since President Kennedy was assassinated in 1963.
> 
> Brown presented data showing a 14-point match between Wallace's fingerprint card, obtained from the Texas Department of Public Safety, and the previously unidentified print, a copy of which was kept in the National Archives. The match was made by A. Nathan Darby, an expert with certification by the International Association of Identifiers.
> 
> The Texas researchers forwarded their findings to the Dallas Police Department, who passed it on to the Federal Bureau of Investigation. Copies have also gone to Assassination Records Review Board, the federal panel created to oversee the identification and release of records relating to the JFK assassination."
> Malcolm (Mac) Wallace : Biography
> 
> Indeed, "Johnson micro-managed Kennedys Dallas motorcade, demanding it pass through Dealy Plaza on the afternoon of November 22, 1963, the infamous day when Oswald shot Kennedy from the overlooking book depository building.
> 
> Nixon knew Jack Ruby, hired him on House payroll in 1947 at request of  Lyndon Johnson".
> 
> Former Nixon aide claims he has evidence Lyndon B. Johnson arranged John F. Kennedy's assassination in new book | Mail Online
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Oh yeah thats right.I forgot  how reseacher walt brown discovered through anaysis's of fingerprints on all the boxes from all the employeess there  that day how Johnsons buddy,hitman Mac wallace's fingerprints turned up  on the boxes. 

I plan to read that book of stones pretty soon but so far it doesnt sound like he talks about anything new i havent heard before from other books.


----------



## Connery

I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com



I have studied the JFK assassination for almost 50 years. I never got wrapped up in who did it, instead I focused on the evidence. The evidence doesn't support a lone gunman in the 6th floor of the Texas School Depository. As a matter of fact, the only wounds that would match that location are the non-fatal wounds to Governor Connolly.


----------



## KokomoJojo

Bfgrn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied the JFK assassination for almost 50 years. I never got wrapped up in who did it, instead I focused on the evidence. The evidence doesn't support a lone gunman in the 6th floor of the Texas School Depository. As a matter of fact, the only wounds *that would match* that location are the non-fatal wounds to Governor Connolly.
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## KokomoJojo

Connery said:


> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com




how about this psychological study?


----------



## Connery

Bfgrn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied the JFK assassination for almost 50 years. I never got wrapped up in who did it, instead I focused on the evidence. The evidence doesn't support a lone gunman in the 6th floor of the Texas School Depository. As a matter of fact, the only wounds that would match that location are the non-fatal wounds to Governor Connolly.
Click to expand...



Totally with you on this!


----------



## daws101

KokomoJojo said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about this psychological study?
Click to expand...

hey shit head this is not a no planes hit the twin towers thread..


----------



## Faun

KokomoJojo said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about this psychological study?
Click to expand...


Hey, where's your study of how many people shot their own videos of an event but then never complained that said videos were altered by someone else? And what percentage of those people presented the *original * unedited version in order to demonstrate their video was edited?

Oh, that's right .... The answer is zero. Same as the number of functioning brain cells you possess needed to process basic logic reasoning.


----------



## KokomoJojo

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about this psychological study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey shit head this is not a no planes hit the twin towers thread..
Click to expand...







hey retard the psychological study was not about planes hitting the towers.


*it is about RETARDS like you who dont know the difference.
*




Faun said:


> Hey, where's your study of how many people shot their own videos of an  event but then never complained that said videos were altered by someone  else? And what percentage of those people presented the *original * unedited version in order to demonstrate their video was edited?
> 
> Oh, that's right .... The answer is zero. Same as the number of  functioning brain cells you possess needed to process basic logic  reasoning.



make that 2 retards with IQ's in the negative that do not understand this is a jkf topic not a 911 topic.

Unless of course you brain dead fucking geniuses want to take your best shot at a _*psychology only applies to 911*_ argument.


----------



## daws101

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about this psychological study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey shit head this is not a no planes hit the twin towers thread..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey retard the test was not about planes hitting the towers.
> 
> its about retards like you who dont know the difference.
Click to expand...

so it's a part of your self published biography?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Connery said:


> I find this all very fascinating. How entire nation swallow that it was a lone gunman is beyond me, let alone even entertain that thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com



just shows how our corrupt school system has failed america.the fact that so many are ignorant about the laws of physics and cant put two and two together that there were many witnesses who gave versions different than the governments version of events who wound up dying mysterious deaths.


----------



## Faun

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about this psychological study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey shit head this is not a no planes hit the twin towers thread..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey retard the psychological study was not about planes hitting the towers.
> 
> 
> *it is about RETARDS like you who dont know the difference.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where's your study of how many people shot their own videos of an  event but then never complained that said videos were altered by someone  else? And what percentage of those people presented the *original * unedited version in order to demonstrate their video was edited?
> 
> Oh, that's right .... The answer is zero. Same as the number of  functioning brain cells you possess needed to process basic logic  reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> make that 2 retards with IQ's in the negative that do not understand this is a jkf topic not a 911 topic.
> 
> Unless of course you brain dead fucking geniuses want to take your best shot at a _*psychology only applies to 911*_ argument.
Click to expand...

While  your boyfriend probably likes the way you look in that bra, perhaps one of you can show where I said anything about 9.11?

Like I said (and you prove yet again), you have no functioning brain cells to help you sort out logic reasoning.


----------



## Bfgrn

Sad, this thread can never rise above a childish level.


----------



## KokomoJojo

Bfgrn said:


> Sad, this thread can never rise above a childish level.



never happen as long as you have trolls like dawes tard n socks.

the idiot still thinks the bank is wtc 7, cant take a damn thing he says at face value.

now he and his socks think psychology does not apply to the kennedy case despite the fact that is where the pejorative use of the phrase "conspiracy theorist" was created and promulgated by the CIA to put retards to sleep and avoid a real investigation.


----------



## Bfgrn

KokomoJojo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, this thread can never rise above a childish level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never happen as long as you have trolls like dawes tard n socks.
> 
> the idiot still thinks the bank is wtc 7, cant take a damn thing he says at face value.
> 
> now he and his socks think psychology does not apply to the kennedy case despite the fact that is where the pejorative use of the phrase "conspiracy theorist" was created and promulgated by the CIA to put retards to sleep and avoid a real investigation.
Click to expand...


KokomoJojo, I want you to meet ...


----------



## KokomoJojo

Bfgrn said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, this thread can never rise above a childish level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never happen as long as you have trolls like dawes tard n socks.
> 
> the idiot still thinks the bank is wtc 7, cant take a damn thing he says at face value.
> 
> now he and his socks think psychology does not apply to the kennedy case despite the fact that is where the pejorative use of the phrase "conspiracy theorist" was created and promulgated by the CIA to put retards to sleep and avoid a real investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo, I want you to meet ...
Click to expand...



no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.  

big difference.


----------



## Politico

There is no conspiracy. To this day there is still grass on the grassy knoll.


----------



## Bfgrn

KokomoJojo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> never happen as long as you have trolls like dawes tard n socks.
> 
> the idiot still thinks the bank is wtc 7, cant take a damn thing he says at face value.
> 
> now he and his socks think psychology does not apply to the kennedy case despite the fact that is where the pejorative use of the phrase "conspiracy theorist" was created and promulgated by the CIA to put retards to sleep and avoid a real investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo, I want you to meet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.
> 
> big difference.
Click to expand...


The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.


----------



## 7forever

KokomoJojo said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I HEARD THE AUDIO TAPE AND CONFIRMED THAT JEAN HILL DID SAY SHE WAS SURE THERE WAS A GUNSHOT IN THE CAR*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh and the cia is going to leave self incriminating evidence in a video just so you can be a hero and expose them.
Click to expand...


First of the all, that interview was done by Roy Dennis, a researcher for Newcomb's book. Second, Government coverups reveal all kinds of evidence that contradict the official story. FOIA works wonders at times, but jfk has so much testimony and documentation, it's crazy.


----------



## 7forever

Bfgrn said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo, I want you to meet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
Click to expand...


How would challenge the evidence against the driver? His shot was proven over three years ago.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would challenge the evidence against the driver? His shot was proven over three years ago.
Click to expand...

 
If that were true, you would have _gone missing_ years ago.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would challenge the evidence against the driver? His shot was proven over three years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were true, you would have _gone missing_ years ago.
Click to expand...


Nah. It happened 50 years ago and my work exists online only, at present. It's not directly related to anything going on today, but provides proof of how duped the common man is, and the mass media does not participate in investigative journalism.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would challenge the evidence against the driver? His shot was proven over three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you would have _gone missing_ years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. It happened 50 years ago and my work exists online only, at present. It's not directly related to anything going on today, but provides proof of how duped the common man is, and the mass media does not participate in investigative journalism.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. If your "theory" was anything even approaching the truth, your shadow govt/media cabal would have no problem completely erasing you from existence. If they had the power to hide the "facts" for 50 years, getting rid of you and any record of you would be child's play.

Your being alive is proof positive that your story is nonsense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would challenge the evidence against the driver? His shot was proven over three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you would have _gone missing_ years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. It happened 50 years ago and my work exists online only, at present. It's not directly related to anything going on today, but provides proof of how duped the common man is, and the mass media does not participate in investigative journalism.
Click to expand...


thats the undertstatement of the century that the mass media doesnt partipate in investigative journalism.contrary to the myth the american sheople have been brainwahed into believeing,they dont investigate anything,they are nothing but a TOOL for the government,nothing more.


----------



## KokomoJojo

Bfgrn said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo, I want you to meet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
Click to expand...



Yo umay want to pay closer attention to the logic behind your statement.  While thats nice sounding pc it has no basis in fact.  facts prove the point and stand despite the level of pc.   some people any criticism what so ever is labelled "name calling".   These tactics are designed to promote dismissal without review.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is actually the smoking gun that Johnson knew all about it that it was going to happen.In the book released this past year called-LBJ,the mastermind of the JFK assassination. You see a pic that was taken by one of the press photographers taken shortly before the assassination.In the photo,you see Lady Bird Johnson in the follow up limo but Johnson is nowhere to be seen in the photo because he was ducking down shortley before the shots rang out.

He didnt trust them.He thought they were so crazy that they might decide to take HIM out as well.

Senator Ralph Yarbrough who was riding with him,he said shortly before the shots ran out that Johnson was acting very strange.That he was hunched over talking into a walkie talkie and secret service agent rufus youngblood took it and was talking into it as well. than afterwards after talking into it,he ducked down before the shots ran out.

One of the motorcycle officers riding near Johnson also had this to say about it seeing it all happen as well.officer b.j martin stated that  other police officers  riding motorcycles close by the johnson convertible in the motorcade said that he had slouched down in the seat and continued shinking along houston street as he sat lower and lower in the seat."According to the guys who were escorting his car in the motorcade,our new president is either one jumpy son of a bitch or he knows something he is not telling about the kennedy thing...He started ducking down in the car a good 30 or 40 seconds before the first shots were fired.Johnsons profile had dissapeared completely by the time the car turned onto Elm street.

another good book about Johnsons connection to it is called THE TEXAS CONNECTION. In that book,Johnson and Kennedy had a blowup argument cause he wanted his friend connolly to ride with him and his enemy ralph yarbrough to rided with kenendy.

Kennedy wanted just the opposite and a lous shoting match accored betweeen them on that according to his aides.Kennedy got his way of course and connolly rode with him while yarbrough rode with Johnson.

johnson was obviously hoping yarbrough would ride with jfk so they could kill two birds with one stone.

you know that had to terrify connolly knowing he had to ride with him and could get hit.

Thats why when he got shot he yelled out-oh my god,they're going to kill us all!!!!

after he got shot and hit as well,he thought they werent just going kill kennedy,he thought they were going to kill them all off.He was thinking to himself-Oh my god,they're not going to just kill kennedy,they are going to kill  us all!!!!!! so he panicked and yelled that out loud during the shooting of course.


----------



## skye

....also it must be remember that Johnson wanted  Gov  Connolly, to ride with him instead of in JFK's car  where...he would have been out of danger.... and of course Connolly  also     got hit ....so he had a point.....he knew everything that was going to happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> ....also it must be remember that Johnson wanted  Gov  Connolly, to ride with him instead of in JFK's car  where...he would have been out of danger.... and of course Connolly  also     got hit ....so he had a point.....he knew everything that was going to happen.



thats just what i got done saying gal. yeah that part of what you mentioned is all detailed and talked about in the THE TEXAS CONNECTION book.great book.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here are facts in these two videos below that prove beyond a doubt there were multiple shooters there that day because in the first video you see,it shows multiple bullets photograhed that day that could not be traced to oswalds rifle.like one on the manhole cover a police officer idenitified as a bullet hole,one in the chrome of the limo,one on the opposite side of the grassy knoll from zapruder that a FBL plainsclothesmen is seen picking up putting in his pocket and walking off with that a police officer identified as.ect.ect.ect.the list goes on and on and on as you will see when watching the first video.

Please watch these two videos Skye.the facts are ovewhelming proof that there were multiple shooters there after you watch it with all the multiple unnaccountable bullets photographed that day.

paid trolls like dawgshit for instance,wont ever watch them or comment on them since it exposes the coverup.they NEVER coment on those videos so please watch them so i can have some comments form them like I ask from them but they always ignore since ti shreads to pieces the lies of the warren commission.they are about 40 lon each but its well worth it.

you'll hear quite a few facts in them you wont believe.



THIS ONE BELOW IS PART ONE OF A 6 PART  SERIES.PLEASE WATCH ALL 6 PARTS.


----------



## Bfgrn

KokomoJojo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, my post had bonafide useful information and was applicable to the topic, dawes n socks et al are top shelf ass tard trolls. nothing to contribute what so ever outside of continually proving how fucking insanely tarded they are.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo umay want to pay closer attention to the logic behind your statement.  While thats nice sounding pc it has no basis in fact.  facts prove the point and stand despite the level of pc.   some people any criticism what so ever is labelled "name calling".   These tactics are designed to promote dismissal without review.
Click to expand...


I have been hoping for a long time we could have an adult thread about the assassination of President Kennedy. Your replies with name calling is ONLY going to attract like responses from the folks you deride. 

And the thread continues to be a childish playground fight...


----------



## KokomoJojo

Bfgrn said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The useful information is cancelled out by your name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo umay want to pay closer attention to the logic behind your statement.  While thats nice sounding pc it has no basis in fact.  facts prove the point and stand despite the level of pc.   some people any criticism what so ever is labelled "name calling".   These tactics are designed to promote dismissal without review.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been hoping for a long time we could have an adult thread about the assassination of President Kennedy. Your replies with name calling is ONLY going to attract like responses from the folks you deride.
> 
> And the thread continues to be a childish playground fight...
Click to expand...



well then why dont you start a thread in the clean debate section and ask the trolls to stay out.


----------



## daws101

KokomoJojo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, this thread can never rise above a childish level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never happen as long as you have trolls like dawes tard n socks.
> 
> the idiot still thinks the bank is wtc 7, cant take a damn thing he says at face value.
> 
> now he and his socks think psychology does not apply to the kennedy case despite the fact that is where the pejorative use of the phrase "conspiracy theorist" was created and promulgated by the CIA to put retards to sleep and avoid a real investigation.
Click to expand...

once again this is not a 911 thread.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The country has really gone downhill since JFK died.He was our last great president we had.You look at every president we have had since then,everyone of them,Carter being the lone exception,has been more corrupt than the previous one.

Carter is the only decent president we have had since then. Carter when he was in office,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA as well.He didnt try to implement the plan till his last year in office so he did not have time to get it implemented. His actions though in his entire time as president prove that like kennedy,he was also trying to clean up the CIA.

He got in office and he immediately fired George Bush as director of the CIA and brought in Stansfield Turner.Turner cleaned house in the CIA with the corruption that had been going on for decades by getting rid of all the black ops specialists in the CIA who were always going around the globe creating messes with other countries with their covert secret wars they started.

Turner fired them and the CIA black ops specialists were out of a job for a while till Reagan got elected.Reagan got elected and he then fired Turner and brought in William Casey as CIA director and the CIA went back to its normal dirty tricks black ops stuff again and has since then continued its ways.

Carter like Jfk,did not get to serve in office very long since he also took steps to clean up and get rid of the CIA. Good presidents never  get to serve in office very long anymore.

just another example of another good president who did not get to serve in office very long because he also tried to do the right thing serving the american people following the constitution by trying to get rid of that evil  organization the CIA.


----------



## skye

Can I ask a question if I may?

It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...

why were they there?



  what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what


----------



## Rockland

You seriously think the guy on the left has a good haircut?  

As for the guy in the middle, nice hat.  We can't even *see* his hair.

Why were they there?  Oh, I dunno.  Maybe they wanted to get a look at the president, like so many others.


----------



## skye

skye said:


> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what




BUMP
???

I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!

Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...


I been away in ths sports section the last week or so with the playoffs and everything,my team the seattle seahawks are finally making it back to their second superbowl in their history so i kinda been busy following them this week.You never know if they will make it back again,its so difficult to get there in the first place I got to relish every minute of it.i been waiting forever for this.This time they are going to WIN baby!!!!!!!

anyways,I have read over a couple hundred books on the assassination but I have never read one that has answered that question.all we can do is theorize on that one since there has never been a real investigation.they were taken off the train so its hard to understand exactly WHAT their true role in it was.

One of the younger two of those three i  have to believe was one of the shooters or spotters behind the picket fence who ran to the train because a couple  witnesses who were on the triple overpass in the opposite direction from the grassy knoll  said during the shooting,they  saw a flash of light behind the picket fence and a puff of smoke rise up from the ground and that they saw a man running from that direction,get on the train.so maybe he was there to get pastports from those two individuals out of the country or something? I dont know since like i said,I have never heard that question addressed before in any book before.


since I TRIED to answer that,just wondering,did you watch that video the JFK/BUSH connection? 

If so,i have to assume like any logical person with common sense and reasoning would,that you agree that the evidence in that video is overwhelming that  Bush had a hand in it and the facts presented in it are overwhelming as well that prove there were also multiple shooters involved? 

the magic bullet theorist never comment on that video because they know they cant refute the facts in there that prove beyond a doubt there were multiple shooters and Bush had a major role in it.

al they can ever do is come back with one liners and throw insults everytime knowing they are cornered.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I been away in ths sports section the last week or so with the playoffs and everything,my team the seattle seahawks are finally making it back to their second superbowl in their history so i kinda been busy following them this week.You never know if they will make it back again,its so difficult to get there in the first place I got to relish every minute of it.i been waiting forever for this.This time they are going to WIN baby!!!!!!!
> 
> anyways,I have read over a couple hundred books on the assassination but I have never read one that has answered that question.all we can do is theorize on that one since there has never been a real investigation.they were taken off the train so its hard to understand exactly WHAT their true role in it was.
> 
> One of the younger two of those three i  have to believe was one of the shooters or spotters behind the picket fence who ran to the train because a couple  witnesses who were on the triple overpass in the opposite direction from the grassy knoll  said during the shooting,they  saw a flash of light behind the picket fence and a puff of smoke rise up from the ground and that they saw a man running from that direction,get on the train.so maybe he was there to get pastports from those two individuals out of the country or something? I dont know since like i said,I have never heard that question addressed before in any book before.
> 
> 
> since I TRIED to answer that,just wondering,did you watch that video the JFK/BUSH connection?
> 
> If so,i have to assume like any logical person with common sense and reasoning would,that you agree that the evidence in that video is overwhelming that  Bush had a hand in it and the facts presented in it are overwhelming as well that prove there were also multiple shooters involved?
> 
> the magic bullet theorist never comment on that video because they know they cant refute the facts in there that prove beyond a doubt there were multiple shooters and Bush had a major role in it.
> 
> al they can ever do is come back with one liners and throw insults everytime knowing they are cornered.
Click to expand...

wrong as always hand job...


----------



## skye

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I been away in ths sports section the last week or so with the playoffs and everything,my team the seattle seahawks are finally making it back to their second superbowl in their history so i kinda been busy following them this week.You never know if they will make it back again,its so difficult to get there in the first place I got to relish every minute of it.i been waiting forever for this.This time they are going to WIN baby!!!!!!!
> 
> anyways,I have read over a couple hundred books on the assassination but I have never read one that has answered that question.all we can do is theorize on that one since there has never been a real investigation.they were taken off the train so its hard to understand exactly WHAT their true role in it was.
> 
> One of the younger two of those three i  have to believe was one of the shooters or spotters behind the picket fence who ran to the train because a couple  witnesses who were on the triple overpass in the opposite direction from the grassy knoll  said during the shooting,they  saw a flash of light behind the picket fence and a puff of smoke rise up from the ground and that they saw a man running from that direction,get on the train.so maybe he was there to get pastports from those two individuals out of the country or something? I dont know since like i said,I have never heard that question addressed before in any book before.
> 
> 
> since I TRIED to answer that,just wondering,did you watch that video the JFK/BUSH connection?
> 
> 
> ..........................................................
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for answering!  yes, I also think they  possibly were spotters  on the the grassy knoll.... because they certainly were no tramps!

I haven't watched the JFK/Bush video yet, I'll do it as soon as I can.


----------



## Bfgrn

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ATbhCUZxjQ#t=31]Ed Lansdale in Dealey Plaza Nov 22 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

Wow 160 pages and still nothing.


----------



## Bfgrn

Politico said:


> Wow 160 pages and still nothing.



The parrot can count...


----------



## Politico

So that is a rep request? Read my sig before you answer Retard.


----------



## Connery

I am currently viewing this:

"The Day Kennedy Died

The doctor who tried to save him. The Secret Service agent who was seconds too late. The man wrongly accused of his murder. And the woman who unwittingly sheltered an assassin. The death of JFK has inspired thousands of books and debates over the last 50 years, but the stories of the people there on that day have gone largely untold...until now. Experience November 22, 1963 as it has never been presented before, in this minute-by-minute account of that day, narrated by Academy Award-winner Kevin Spacey, and brought to life through rarely seen footage and rarely heard testimonies."

The Day Kennedy Died | Smithsonian Channel

I am doing this piecemeal as I like to watch facial expressions, tells etc and research as I view.


----------



## Mudflap

Connery said:


> I am currently viewing this:
> 
> "The Day Kennedy Died
> 
> The doctor who tried to save him. The Secret Service agent who was seconds too late. The man wrongly accused of his murder. And the woman who unwittingly sheltered an assassin. The death of JFK has inspired thousands of books and debates over the last 50 years, but the stories of the people there on that day have gone largely untold...until now. Experience November 22, 1963 as it has never been presented before, in this minute-by-minute account of that day, narrated by Academy Award-winner Kevin Spacey, and brought to life through rarely seen footage and rarely heard testimonies."
> 
> The Day Kennedy Died | Smithsonian Channel
> 
> I am doing this piecemeal as I like to watch facial expressions, tells etc and research as I view.



Sounds interesting. I'll peep it out later this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been away in ths sports section the last week or so with the playoffs and everything,my team the seattle seahawks are finally making it back to their second superbowl in their history so i kinda been busy following them this week.You never know if they will make it back again,its so difficult to get there in the first place I got to relish every minute of it.i been waiting forever for this.This time they are going to WIN baby!!!!!!!
> 
> anyways,I have read over a couple hundred books on the assassination but I have never read one that has answered that question.all we can do is theorize on that one since there has never been a real investigation.they were taken off the train so its hard to understand exactly WHAT their true role in it was.
> 
> One of the younger two of those three i  have to believe was one of the shooters or spotters behind the picket fence who ran to the train because a couple  witnesses who were on the triple overpass in the opposite direction from the grassy knoll  said during the shooting,they  saw a flash of light behind the picket fence and a puff of smoke rise up from the ground and that they saw a man running from that direction,get on the train.so maybe he was there to get pastports from those two individuals out of the country or something? I dont know since like i said,I have never heard that question addressed before in any book before.
> 
> 
> since I TRIED to answer that,just wondering,did you watch that video the JFK/BUSH connection?
> 
> 
> ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for answering!  yes, I also think they  possibly were spotters  on the the grassy knoll.... because they certainly were no tramps!
> 
> I haven't watched the JFK/Bush video yet, I'll do it as soon as I can.
Click to expand...


okay,when you have an hour and a half to spare,please do so.thanks.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...



The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.

The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:

Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.

Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"

Charles Harrelson : Biography

 [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.
> 
> The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:
> 
> Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.
> 
> Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"
> 
> Charles Harrelson : Biography
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
Click to expand...



Thank    you for the info Connery! I have also been researching this and here is what I have come up with.... 

Here is a presentation of Lois Gibson.... this lady   works for the Houston Police Department and is probably the most respected forensic artist and facial expert in the world. She has just been awarded with a notation in the Guinness Book of World Records for the highest crime solving rate based on composite sketches.

This is what she thinks about the three tramps.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFkA9-xksdk]Lois Gibson presentation on the three tramps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.
> 
> The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:
> 
> Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.
> 
> Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"
> 
> Charles Harrelson : Biography
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank    you for the info Connery! I have also been researching this and here is what I have come up with....
> 
> Here is a presentation of Lois Gibson.... this lady   works for the Houston Police Department and is probably the most respected forensic artist and facial expert in the world. She has just been awarded with a notation in the Guinness Book of World Records for the highest crime solving rate based on composite sketches.
> 
> This is what she thinks about the three tramps.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFkA9-xksdk]Lois Gibson presentation on the three tramps - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


This is a very interesting skye! Harrelson was a horrendous character.  This video is amazing.


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question if I may?
> 
> It's about the three tramps..... I don't want to know about their possible identities ...I want to know what was their role in the   assassination of the President...
> 
> why were they there?
> 
> 
> 
> what was their role in the murder? they called them "tramps" but they had the most expensive shoes and the best haircuts.....what were they doing there? CIA? FBI? mob?  what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.
> 
> The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:
> 
> Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.
> 
> Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"
> 
> Charles Harrelson : Biography
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Nice story, but it doesn't explain why the 3 tramps were arrested and escorted by Dallas police to the Sheriff's dept, and there is absolutely no record anywhere that these men were booked that day. There are no "blotter" records at all. The men have simply vanished.


----------



## Connery

Bfgrn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> ???
> 
> I am calling  out  those in this thread who know  all about the President's assassination!
> 
> Can somebody answer me please? Does somebody know the answer?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.
> 
> The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:
> 
> Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.
> 
> Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"
> 
> Charles Harrelson : Biography
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice story, but it doesn't explain why the 3 tramps were arrested and escorted by Dallas police to the Sheriff's dept, and there is absolutely no record anywhere that these men were booked that day. There are no "blotter" records at all. The men have simply vanished.
Click to expand...


A story it is....there is more. There is always more. 







http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo1small.gif






http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo2small.gif






http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo3small.gif


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Three tramps" are a source for many theories. However,  "the Dallas Police Department revealed that the three tramps were Gus Abrams, John F. Gedney and Harold Doyle. Ray and Mary LaFontaine carried out their own research into this claim. They traced Doyle and Gedley who confirmed they were two of the tramps in the photograph. Gus Abrams was dead but his sister identified him as the third tramp in the photograph.
> 
> The FBI and private researchers sought the other two tramps. Gedney was located in Melbourne, Florida, serving as a municipal officer, a respected member of the community who had not spoken about former life as a vagabond until interviewed by researcher Billy Cox, and by the FBI. Both Doyle and Gedney told the same story of spending the night before the assassination at a rescue mission. According to Oliver Revell of the Dallas FBI office:
> 
> Both commented that they had gotten fresh clothes, showered, shaved and had a meal. They headed back to the railroad yard when they heard all the commotion and sirens and everything, and they asked what happened. They were told the president had been shot.
> 
> Abrams, the oldest of the tramps, was deceased. But researcher Kenneth Formet interviewed his sister, with whom he had lived the last 15 years of his life. She remembered his vagabond days, saying "he was always on the go hopping trains and drinking wine." When shown a picture of the Dealey Plaza tramps she responded "Yep, that's my Bill!"
> 
> Charles Harrelson : Biography
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice story, but it doesn't explain why the 3 tramps were arrested and escorted by Dallas police to the Sheriff's dept, and there is absolutely no record anywhere that these men were booked that day. There are no "blotter" records at all. The men have simply vanished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A story it is....there is more. There is always more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo1small.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo2small.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/hobo3small.gif
Click to expand...


Herein lies your problem(s).

1) Those 'arrest report' say "Police Department, City of Dallas'. The 3 hobos were marched into the Dallas County Sheriff's office.

Photographic evidence, including the famous "tramp" photographs, show that ten men were "arrested" at Dealey Plaza. No record of these arrests exists and there is none in the Warren report.

In the case of the "tramps," those three men who were rounded up on orders of Police Inspector J. Herbert Sawyer (the man in charge of security activity at Dealey Plaza), we find a sequence of astounding actions. A Sergeant D.V. Harkness was ordered to stop a freight train and remove the men. Harkness arrested the three men and turned them over to policemen Marvin Wise and Billy Bass, who marched them all the way from the west side of the Book building, around the north side of the Plaza, and into the vehicle entrance of the Sheriff's office. Few people realize this entire procedure took place almost on the steps of the Sheriff's office. While Wise and Bass were marching these men to the Sheriff's office, William Allen, George Smith, and Jack Beers of the Dallas Times Herald, the Fort Worth Star Telegram, and the Dallas Morning News, took several pictures of them. Their remarkable pictures show clearly that Wise and Bass took them to the Sheriff's office. Yet Harkness and Sheriff Harold Elkins couldn't remember that there were any other policemen with Harkness. This is utterly ridiculous in the face of so many clear pictures. Why was this done? And why weren't these amazing pictures shown to the Commission so that it could order the men before them. And worse still, there is absolutely no record anywhere that these men were booked that day. There are no "blotter" records at all. The men have simply vanished.

I have been given a list of the names of these men. Also, the pictures show three policemen. Did the Sheriff, or someone in that office, spirit them away? And why did the Sheriff, who had all of these men in his custody, permit them to get away within minutes of the time that the President of the United States had been shot and killed on his doorstep? These are tough questions, but let's go a bit further. Why didn't the all-powerful Warren Commissionwhich included the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court, the former Director of Central Intelligence, the man who is now our President, etc.why didn't they have an opportunity to see these pictures? The photos would have led them to ask these questions and then to demand answers.

It is this type of grossly irrational action that leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission. No one can buy the idea that the Warren Commission was that incurious, that inexperienced, and that stupid. Having gone this far, it is not a long step to realize that this same cabal has been able to control these things for the past eleven years. This is the greater crime.

"The Guns of Dallas", by L. Fletcher Prouty

2) SOME COMMENTS ON JOHN MCADAMS KENNEDY ASSASSINATION HOME PAGE

From time to time visitors to my JFK web page ask me about John McAdams Kennedy Assassination Home Page. In this article I will respond to some of the claims that are presented on McAdams site. It is my contention that most of McAdams claims are wrong and that in some cases McAdams presents information that is badly outdated.

John McAdams is a university professor who believes strongly that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, shot President Kennedy. McAdams doesnt believe a conspiracy of any kind was involved. McAdams believes the Warren Commission (WC) was correct in all its essential conclusions.

In McAdams opinion, anyone who defends the conspiracy position is a conspiracy buff. McAdams frequently refers to those who reject the lone-gunman theory as buffs. McAdams even applies this label to experts who speak about aspects of the assassination that involve their field of expertise. For example, when McAdams learned that a professor of neuroscience at a Canadian university rejected the lone-gunman view that Kennedys backward head snap was the result of a neuromuscular reaction, he opined that the professor was either a buff or had been spoon fed erroneous information by a critic of the lone-gunman theory.

McAdams attitude toward virtually anyone who disagrees with him about the assassination is somewhat surprising, given the fact that for the last three decades surveys have consistently shown that anywhere from 65-90 percent of the American people believe Kennedy was killed as a result of a conspiracy (with about 5 percent undecided).

McAdams acknowledges that most Americans believe there was a conspiracy, but he suggests this is because most people have been misled by disinformation put out by conspiracy theorists:

If you are like most Americans, you believe that a conspiracy killed Kennedy. And if you are like most Americans, you have heard a vast number of bogus factoids about the case.

This web site is dedicated to debunking the mass of misinformation and disinformation surrounding the murder of JFK. If you are believer in Oswald as a lone gunman, you are likely to enjoy this web site, since most of that misinformation and disinformation has come from conspiracists. But if you are a sophisticated conspiracist, you likely understand that the mass of silly nonsense in conspiracy books and documentaries does no service to the cause of truth in the assassination, and simply buries the case for conspiracy under layers of bunk.

It might be worthwhile at this point to mention some of the experts and public figures who have said they believe a conspiracy killed President Kennedy or who have said they reject the single-bullet theory, which is the foundation of the lone-gunman theory:

* Dr. Joseph Dolce, an Army wound ballistics expert who played a leading role in the WCs wound ballistics tests.

* G. Robert Blakey, a professor of law at Notre Dame University and the former chief counsel for the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA).

* The late Senator Richard Schweiker.

* Senator Christopher Dodd, who served on the HSCA when he was a member of the House of Representatives.

* The late Senator Richard Russell, who served on the WC.

* Dr. Roger McCarthy, a ballistics expert with Failure Analysis, which assisted with the American Bar Associations mock Oswald trials in the 1990s.

* Robert MacNeil, formerly of the McNeil-Lehrer News Hour on PBS.

* Ambassador William Atwood, former Special Assistant to the U.S. delegation to the United Nations.

* Vice President Al Gore.

* President Lyndon Johnson. (We now know from the Johnson White House tapes that Johnson rejected the single-bullet theory. We also know from former Johnson aides and associates that privately Johnson said he believed Kennedy was killed by a conspiracy.)

* The late Dr. Milton Helpern, a renowned forensic pathologist and formerly the medical examiner for New York City.

* The late Dr. John Nichols, a forensic pathologist and formerly a professor of pathology at the University of Kansas.

* The late Carlos Hathcock, a Marine sniper who was widely regarded as the greatest sniper of the 20th century.

* The late Evelyn Lincoln, who was Kennedys White House secretary.

* The late Dr. George Burkley, Kennedys personal physician.

Literally, this list could continue for several pages. We also know that many members of the Kennedy family, along with Jackie Kennedys own mother, came to believe JFK was killed by a conspiracy. I quote from Chris Andersons discussion on this point in his book JACKIE AFTER JACK:

Even those not privy to the facts found it hard to believe that Oswald acted alone. Jackies own mother believed it was no coincidence that the assassination took place in Dallas. Mother always felt Johnson was behind Jacks assassination, Jamie Auchinloss said. She never stopped believing it.

By the late 1970s, Ted Kennedy would privately lean toward the conspiracy view, as would Bobbys oldest son, Joe, and several other Kennedy cousins. (JACKIE AFTER JACK, New York: William Morrow and Company, 1998, p. 80)


----------



## Connery

This statement qualifies what you have provided, "It is this type of grossly irrational action that *leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude* that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission." By it's own merits it is speculative in nature and that is the weight I will give it.


I am not wedded to any one idea. In fact, what skye had provided is certainly more persuasive in this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/8517610-post2397.html


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> This statement qualifies what you have provided, "It is this type of grossly irrational action that *leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude* that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission." By it's own merits it is speculative in nature and that is the weight I will give it.
> 
> 
> I am not wedded to any one idea. In fact, what skye had provided is certainly more persuasive in this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/8517610-post2397.html



I tend to believe someone who had inside knowledge...

Leroy Fletcher Prouty (January 24, 1917  June 5, 2001) served as Chief of Special Operations for the Joint Chiefs of Staff under President John F. Kennedy. A former colonel in the United States Air Force, he retired from military service to become a bank executive, and subsequently became a critic of U.S. foreign policy, particularly the covert activities of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) about which he had considerable inside knowledge.

If you wish to subscribe to John McAdams' mythology, go for it Connery...then you may as well jump in with both feet and subscribe to Dale Myers' house of cartoons.


----------



## Connery

Bfgrn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This statement qualifies what you have provided, "It is this type of grossly irrational action that *leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude* that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission." By it's own merits it is speculative in nature and that is the weight I will give it.
> 
> 
> I am not wedded to any one idea. In fact, what skye had provided is certainly more persuasive in this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/8517610-post2397.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to believe someone who had inside knowledge...
> 
> Leroy Fletcher Prouty (January 24, 1917  June 5, 2001) served as Chief of Special Operations for the Joint Chiefs of Staff under President John F. Kennedy. A former colonel in the United States Air Force, he retired from military service to become a bank executive, and subsequently became a critic of U.S. foreign policy, particularly the covert activities of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) about which he had considerable inside knowledge.
> 
> If you wish to subscribe to John McAdams' mythology, go for it Connery...then you may as well jump in with both feet and subscribe to Dale Myers' house of cartoons.
Click to expand...


I am opened minded to many thoughts and theories I questioned the one you put up. Further, to suggest Dale Myers in any serious discussion is to go far afield from trying to derive the truth of these matters.


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This statement qualifies what you have provided, "It is this type of grossly irrational action that *leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude* that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission." By it's own merits it is speculative in nature and that is the weight I will give it.
> 
> 
> I am not wedded to any one idea. In fact, what skye had provided is certainly more persuasive in this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/8517610-post2397.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to believe someone who had inside knowledge...
> 
> Leroy Fletcher Prouty (January 24, 1917  June 5, 2001) served as Chief of Special Operations for the Joint Chiefs of Staff under President John F. Kennedy. A former colonel in the United States Air Force, he retired from military service to become a bank executive, and subsequently became a critic of U.S. foreign policy, particularly the covert activities of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) about which he had considerable inside knowledge.
> 
> If you wish to subscribe to John McAdams' mythology, go for it Connery...then you may as well jump in with both feet and subscribe to Dale Myers' house of cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am opened minded to many thoughts and theories I questioned the one you put up. Further, to suggest Dale Myers in any serious discussion is to go far afield from trying to derive the truth of these matters.
Click to expand...


If you question the one I put up, I suggest you explore the LBJ conversations with J Edgar Hoover. There was a definite government conspiracy to:

a) pin the whole blame on Oswald who would never stand trial.

b) Cover up the events that transpired in Mexico City a little more than a month before the assassination where an Oswald imposter showed up at the Soviet Embassy. 

c) create a 'blue ribbon' panel to stop Bobby Kennedy, the Senate, and Texas from investigating the assassination.

d) Make sure that this 'blue ribbon' panel relied solely on the FBI for evidence and witnesses.

 LBJ Phone Calls - November 1963
TRANSCRIPT    (PDF: 162 K)

Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.

But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.


----------



## Connery

Bfgrn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to believe someone who had inside knowledge...
> 
> Leroy Fletcher Prouty (January 24, 1917  June 5, 2001) served as Chief of Special Operations for the Joint Chiefs of Staff under President John F. Kennedy. A former colonel in the United States Air Force, he retired from military service to become a bank executive, and subsequently became a critic of U.S. foreign policy, particularly the covert activities of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) about which he had considerable inside knowledge.
> 
> If you wish to subscribe to John McAdams' mythology, go for it Connery...then you may as well jump in with both feet and subscribe to Dale Myers' house of cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am opened minded to many thoughts and theories I questioned the one you put up. Further, to suggest Dale Myers in any serious discussion is to go far afield from trying to derive the truth of these matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you question the one I put up, I suggest you explore the LBJ conversations with J Edgar Hoover. There was a definite government conspiracy to:
> 
> a) pin the whole blame on Oswald who would never stand trial.
> 
> b) Cover up the events that transpired in Mexico City a little more than a month before the assassination where an Oswald imposter showed up at the Soviet Embassy.
> 
> c) create a 'blue ribbon' panel to stop Bobby Kennedy, the Senate, and Texas from investigating the assassination.
> 
> d) Make sure that this 'blue ribbon' panel relied solely on the FBI for evidence and witnesses.
> 
> LBJ Phone Calls - November 1963
> TRANSCRIPT    (PDF: 162 K)
> 
> Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.
> 
> But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.
Click to expand...


Could not agree more.  I deal in facts not fiction. 

Ford changing the final report is fact.

Ford's relationship with Hoover is fact.

LBJ's telephone conversation with Hoover regarding the investigation is fact.

Allen W. Dulles, lawyer and former Director of the Central Intelligence Agency terminated by JFK and his conflict of interest is fact.

The HSCA finding that "_The Warren Commission failed to investigate adequately the   possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President. This deficiency   was attributable in part to the failure of the commission to receive   all the relevant information that was in the possession of   other agencies and departments of the Government_" is fact;

The Central Intelligence Agency was deficient in its   collection and sharing of information both prior to and subsequent to the assassination, is fact;

_"The Federal Bureau of Investigation failed to investigate adequately   the possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President  _    and  _The Federal Bureau of Investigation was deficient in its sharing of   information with other agencies and departments_", is fact;

"The Warren Report was not, in some respects, an   accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission   or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly   on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination", is fact.

This would lead a reasonably prudent person to beleive that a conspiracy is within the realm of possibility and there was a conspiracy as expressed in the relation between Ford, Hoover and LBJ.

The problem I have with this whole situation is the Warren Commission investigation and how it was conducted by the FBI and the CIA, the relationship between Gerald Ford and Hoover and the FBI and the appointment of Dulles who was fired by JFK as head of the CIA who not only had an inherent conflict of interest but tacitly withheld information pertinent to the investigation. Indeed, those Assist Counsel recommended by Ford for the Warren Commission were the architects of the lone gunman theory. 

Hoover wanted a lone gunman theory to prevail, the Warren Commission was thwarted or chose not to investigate a possible conspiracy. Indeed, Gerald Ford actually changed the final report. One question the HSCA had was, "Why senior officials of the FBI and the CIA permitted the investigation to go forward, in light of these deficiencies, and why they permitted the Warren Commission to reach its conclusion without all relevant information is still unclear... But the possibility exists that senior officials in both agencies made conscious decisions not to disclose potentially important information."

"In conclusion, the (HSCA) found ... the Warren Report was not, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination. It is a reality to be regretted that the Commission failed to live up to its promise."

It has been clearly shown the Warren Commission reached a conclusion based upon partial evidence, they did not seek to exercise their rights and use independent investigators, but, relied on those who may have had unclean hands. 

Based upon the aforementioned the findings of the Warren Commission should be rejected.


----------



## Bfgrn

Connery said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am opened minded to many thoughts and theories I questioned the one you put up. Further, to suggest Dale Myers in any serious discussion is to go far afield from trying to derive the truth of these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you question the one I put up, I suggest you explore the LBJ conversations with J Edgar Hoover. There was a definite government conspiracy to:
> 
> a) pin the whole blame on Oswald who would never stand trial.
> 
> b) Cover up the events that transpired in Mexico City a little more than a month before the assassination where an Oswald imposter showed up at the Soviet Embassy.
> 
> c) create a 'blue ribbon' panel to stop Bobby Kennedy, the Senate, and Texas from investigating the assassination.
> 
> d) Make sure that this 'blue ribbon' panel relied solely on the FBI for evidence and witnesses.
> 
> LBJ Phone Calls - November 1963
> TRANSCRIPT    (PDF: 162 K)
> 
> Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.
> 
> But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could not agree more.  I deal in facts not fiction.
> 
> Ford changing the final report is fact.
> 
> Ford's relationship with Hoover is fact.
> 
> LBJ's telephone conversation with Hoover regarding the investigation is fact.
> 
> Allen W. Dulles, lawyer and former Director of the Central Intelligence Agency terminated by JFK and his conflict of interest is fact.
> 
> The HSCA finding that "_The Warren Commission failed to investigate adequately the   possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President. This deficiency   was attributable in part to the failure of the commission to receive   all the relevant information that was in the possession of   other agencies and departments of the Government_" is fact;
> 
> The Central Intelligence Agency was deficient in its   collection and sharing of information both prior to and subsequent to the assassination, is fact;
> 
> _"The Federal Bureau of Investigation failed to investigate adequately   the possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President  _    and  _The Federal Bureau of Investigation was deficient in its sharing of   information with other agencies and departments_", is fact;
> 
> "The Warren Report was not, in some respects, an   accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission   or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly   on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination", is fact.
> 
> This would lead a reasonably prudent person to beleive that a conspiracy is within the realm of possibility and there was a conspiracy as expressed in the relation between Ford, Hoover and LBJ.
> 
> The problem I have with this whole situation is the Warren Commission investigation and how it was conducted by the FBI and the CIA, the relationship between Gerald Ford and Hoover and the FBI and the appointment of Dulles who was fired by JFK as head of the CIA who not only had an inherent conflict of interest but tacitly withheld information pertinent to the investigation. Indeed, those Assist Counsel recommended by Ford for the Warren Commission were the architects of the lone gunman theory.
> 
> Hoover wanted a lone gunman theory to prevail, the Warren Commission was thwarted or chose not to investigate a possible conspiracy. Indeed, Gerald Ford actually changed the final report. One question the HSCA had was, "Why senior officials of the FBI and the CIA permitted the investigation to go forward, in light of these deficiencies, and why they permitted the Warren Commission to reach its conclusion without all relevant information is still unclear... But the possibility exists that senior officials in both agencies made conscious decisions not to disclose potentially important information."
> 
> "In conclusion, the (HSCA) found ... the Warren Report was not, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination. It is a reality to be regretted that the Commission failed to live up to its promise."
> 
> It has been clearly shown the Warren Commission reached a conclusion based upon partial evidence, they did not seek to exercise their rights and use independent investigators, but, relied on those who may have had unclean hands.
> 
> Based upon the aforementioned the findings of the Warren Commission should be rejected.
Click to expand...


Anyone that has looked at the evidence in this case and understands government, the political climate and the personalities involved in 1963 can clearly see there are too many anomalies and unscientific conclusions for the Warren Report to be considered a clear and solid case that Oswald acted alone. The Warren Report is for all intents and purposes J Edgar Hoover's FBI version of what happened. That conclusion was determined the moment Oswald expired. The forensic evidence is based on a botched autopsy performed by 2 pencil pushers who hadn't performed an autopsy since college labs. 

Try for one moment to imagine what would have happened if the government had come out in 1964 with this report:

_The President of the United States of America was murdered at high noon on an American city street. One probable gunman has been apprehended, but other suspected gunman are unknown and still at large._

Lyndon Johnson's nuts would have been flown on the FBI flagpole the very next day.


----------



## Bfgrn

The Warren Commission apparently did not have the sort of cooperative relationship with the FBI one might have wished for in so important an investigation. The evidence, the House Select Committee on Assassinations discovered, indicates that Hoover viewed the Warren Commission more as an adversary than a partner in a search for the facts of the assassination. The HSCAs chief counsel, Robert Blakey, an experienced criminal investigator and prosecutor himself, was impressed with neither the Commissions vigor nor its independence from the FBI. What was significant, Blakey has written, was the ability of the FBI to intimidate the Commission, in light of the bureaus predisposition on the questions of Oswalds guilt and whether there had been a conspiracy. 

At a January 27 [1964] Commission meeting, there was another dialogue [among Warren Commissioners]:

*John McCloy*:  the time is almost overdue for us to have a better perspective of the FBI investigation than we now have  We are so dependent on them for our facts  .

*Commission counsel J. Lee Rankin*: Part of our difficulty in regard to it is that they have no problem. They have decided that no one else is involved  .

*Senator Richard Russell*: They have tried the case and reached a verdict on every aspect.
*
Senator Hale Boggs*: You have put your finger on it. (Closed Warren Commission meeting.)





_FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover
(LBJ Library Photo)_

Hoover may have succeeded in intimidating the Commission by employing one of his favorite dirty tricks. [D]erogatory information pertaining to both Commission members and staff was brought to Mr. Hoovers attention, the Church Committee discovered. During an appearance before the HSCA in 1977, no less than Warren Commission chief counsel J. Lee Rankin sheepishly conceded, Who could protest against what Mr. Hoover did back in those days? Apparently not even presidential appointees.

Thus, with the exposes of the Church and Select Committees, the government has itself granted one of the more potent criticisms of Warren Commission skeptics: that its final conclusions had been determined even before work had commenced. Looked at this way, the reasons for the Commissions inattention to clear conflicts in the medical and autopsy evidence can be seen as of a piece with the Commissions general disinterest in anyone other than Oswald, an orientation that is well explored in the works of skeptics such as Sylvia Meagher, Harold Weisberg, Josiah Thompson, Henry Hurt, Peter Dale Scott, Robert Blakey, etc.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Connery said:


> This statement qualifies what you have provided, "It is this type of grossly irrational action that *leads any concerned and level-headed person to conclude* that a massive conspiracy had taken over and was strong enough during 1964 to control the Warren Commission." By it's own merits it is speculative in nature and that is the weight I will give it.
> 
> 
> I am not wedded to any one idea. In fact, what skye had provided is certainly more persuasive in this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/8517610-post2397.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Connery said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am opened minded to many thoughts and theories I questioned the one you put up. Further, to suggest Dale Myers in any serious discussion is to go far afield from trying to derive the truth of these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you question the one I put up, I suggest you explore the LBJ conversations with J Edgar Hoover. There was a definite government conspiracy to:
> 
> a) pin the whole blame on Oswald who would never stand trial.
> 
> b) Cover up the events that transpired in Mexico City a little more than a month before the assassination where an Oswald imposter showed up at the Soviet Embassy.
> 
> c) create a 'blue ribbon' panel to stop Bobby Kennedy, the Senate, and Texas from investigating the assassination.
> 
> d) Make sure that this 'blue ribbon' panel relied solely on the FBI for evidence and witnesses.
> 
> LBJ Phone Calls - November 1963
> TRANSCRIPT    (PDF: 162 K)
> 
> Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.
> 
> But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could not agree more.  I deal in facts not fiction.
> 
> Ford changing the final report is fact.
> 
> Ford's relationship with Hoover is fact.
> 
> LBJ's telephone conversation with Hoover regarding the investigation is fact.
> 
> Allen W. Dulles, lawyer and former Director of the Central Intelligence Agency terminated by JFK and his conflict of interest is fact.
> 
> The HSCA finding that "_The Warren Commission failed to investigate adequately the   possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President. This deficiency   was attributable in part to the failure of the commission to receive   all the relevant information that was in the possession of   other agencies and departments of the Government_" is fact;
> 
> The Central Intelligence Agency was deficient in its   collection and sharing of information both prior to and subsequent to the assassination, is fact;
> 
> _"The Federal Bureau of Investigation failed to investigate adequately   the possibility of a conspiracy to assassinate the President  _    and  _The Federal Bureau of Investigation was deficient in its sharing of   information with other agencies and departments_", is fact;
> 
> "The Warren Report was not, in some respects, an   accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission   or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly   on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination", is fact.
> 
> This would lead a reasonably prudent person to beleive that a conspiracy is within the realm of possibility and there was a conspiracy as expressed in the relation between Ford, Hoover and LBJ.
> 
> The problem I have with this whole situation is the Warren Commission investigation and how it was conducted by the FBI and the CIA, the relationship between Gerald Ford and Hoover and the FBI and the appointment of Dulles who was fired by JFK as head of the CIA who not only had an inherent conflict of interest but tacitly withheld information pertinent to the investigation. Indeed, those Assist Counsel recommended by Ford for the Warren Commission were the architects of the lone gunman theory.
> 
> Hoover wanted a lone gunman theory to prevail, the Warren Commission was thwarted or chose not to investigate a possible conspiracy. Indeed, Gerald Ford actually changed the final report. One question the HSCA had was, "Why senior officials of the FBI and the CIA permitted the investigation to go forward, in light of these deficiencies, and why they permitted the Warren Commission to reach its conclusion without all relevant information is still unclear... But the possibility exists that senior officials in both agencies made conscious decisions not to disclose potentially important information."
> 
> "In conclusion, the (HSCA) found ... the Warren Report was not, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination. It is a reality to be regretted that the Commission failed to live up to its promise."
> 
> It has been clearly shown the Warren Commission reached a conclusion based upon partial evidence, they did not seek to exercise their rights and use independent investigators, but, relied on those who may have had unclean hands.
> 
> Based upon the aforementioned the findings of the Warren Commission should be rejected.
Click to expand...


You probably have noticed that the magic bullet theorists "or the ones who acknowledge a conspiracy took place but it was solely the mob behind it and no government involvement,"  that unlike you,they deal with fiction INSTEAD of facts.

they never have any answers for any of those facts you mentioned.

Like you mentioned Ford relationship with Hoover.They deny reality that Ford secretly tape recorded the hearings of the warren commission members and turned those tapes over to Hoover.His reward as you know for particpating in the coverup,was the oval office.

He might have been able to redeem himself had he came forward and told everything he knew in his final days but like Nixon,he held his breath and took the secrets to his grave and is now suffering miserably in the world beyond forever paying for it,not that Im religious or anything.

the thing that REALLY cracks me up is even the HSCA investigation in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter indeed behind the grassy knoll,yet we STILL have trolls coming on here and other message boards  ignoring that fact saying oswald was the lone assassin.


----------



## 7forever

*JFK Assassination: One Month After JFKs Murder, Former President Harry Truman Called For Abolishing The CIA*
JFK Assassination: One Month After JFK?s Murder, Former President Harry Truman Called For Abolishing The CIA

In December 1963, Truman articulated in no uncertain terms what he thought of the CIAs covert operations dimension:

*Truman said they should be terminated*.

*Later, in 1964, Truman would reiterate his call for removing covert operations from the CIA in a letter to Look magazine *-- underscoring that he never intended the CIA to get involved in strange activities *when he signed the legislation creating the institution*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *This statement reaches at least as far back as the JFK assassination, no doubt*.
> 
> *CORRECT GHWB QUOTE - WITH SARAH MCCLENDON*
> 
> Posted By: Guarded_Optimist
> Date: Friday, 17-Nov-2006 15:13:42
> 
> In Response To: GHWB QUOTE ON ABC DURING THE 1990's (Guarded_Optimist)
> 
> A reader sent in the corrected quote. *It appeared during a June 1992 interview with the late Sarah McClendon*, the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=george+bush+if+they+ever+knew+what+we+did
> 
> *************************************************
> Peace . Gold . LOVE | Daily Paul
> 
> *Sarah McClendon*: "What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?
> 
> George H.W. Bush: *"Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they will chase us down the streets and lynch us."*



Seven, if the American people ever find out that you are loose, they will chase you down the streets and throw you in an insane asylum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbk4HMt4N7g



*Mr Worf Laughs at Seven Forever.*


----------



## Vandalshandle

I confess that I did it. I was actually shooting at the son-of-a-bitch LBJ, but missed....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *This statement reaches at least as far back as the JFK assassination, no doubt*.
> 
> *CORRECT GHWB QUOTE - WITH SARAH MCCLENDON*
> 
> Posted By: Guarded_Optimist
> Date: Friday, 17-Nov-2006 15:13:42
> 
> In Response To: GHWB QUOTE ON ABC DURING THE 1990's (Guarded_Optimist)
> 
> A reader sent in the corrected quote. *It appeared during a June 1992 interview with the late Sarah McClendon*, the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=george+bush+if+they+ever+knew+what+we+did
> 
> *************************************************
> Peace . Gold . LOVE | Daily Paul
> 
> *Sarah McClendon*: "What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?
> 
> George H.W. Bush: *"Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they will chase us down the streets and lynch us."*
> 
> *Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbk4HMt4N7g


*
Gumby gets drunk after watching Seven repeatedly deleting and reposting his fantasies.*


----------



## 7forever

*This statement reaches at least as far back as the JFK assassination, no doubt*.

*CORRECT GHWB QUOTE - WITH SARAH MCCLENDON* 

Posted By: Guarded_Optimist
Date: Friday, 17-Nov-2006 15:13:42 

In Response To: GHWB QUOTE ON ABC DURING THE 1990's (Guarded_Optimist)  

A reader sent in the corrected quote. *It appeared during a June 1992 interview with the late Sarah McClendon*, the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time. 

https://www.google.com/#q=george+bush+if+they+ever+knew+what+we+did

************************************************* 
Peace . Gold . LOVE | Daily Paul

*Sarah McClendon*: "What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra? 

George H.W. Bush: *"Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they will chase us down the streets and lynch us."*


*Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting *


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *This statement reaches at least as far back as the JFK assassination, no doubt*.
> 
> *CORRECT GHWB QUOTE - WITH SARAH MCCLENDON*
> 
> Posted By: Guarded_Optimist
> Date: Friday, 17-Nov-2006 15:13:42
> 
> In Response To: GHWB QUOTE ON ABC DURING THE 1990's (Guarded_Optimist)
> 
> A reader sent in the corrected quote. *It appeared during a June 1992 interview with the late Sarah McClendon*, the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=george+bush+if+they+ever+knew+what+we+did
> 
> *************************************************
> Peace . Gold . LOVE | Daily Paul
> 
> *Sarah McClendon*: "What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?
> 
> George H.W. Bush: *"Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they will chase us down the streets and lynch us."*
> 
> 
> *Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbk4HMt4N7g


this is reaching even for you 7....
living in an 8x4 cell will do that...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *This statement reaches at least as far back as the JFK assassination, no doubt*.
> 
> *CORRECT GHWB QUOTE - WITH SARAH MCCLENDON*
> 
> Posted By: Guarded_Optimist
> Date: Friday, 17-Nov-2006 15:13:42
> 
> In Response To: GHWB QUOTE ON ABC DURING THE 1990's (Guarded_Optimist)
> 
> A reader sent in the corrected quote. *It appeared during a June 1992 interview with the late Sarah McClendon*, the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=george+bush+if+they+ever+knew+what+we+did
> 
> *************************************************
> Peace . Gold . LOVE | Daily Paul
> 
> *Sarah McClendon*: "What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?
> 
> George H.W. Bush: *"Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they will chase us down the streets and lynch us."*
> 
> 
> *Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbk4HMt4N7g



*Third time that Seven has deleted and reposted this bullshit.

Will he do it a 4th time? The whole world wonders.*


----------



## daws101




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the thing I find very interesting about the jfk assassination is that Jimmy Carter,our last decent president we had since JFK,our last grear president not a puppet for the establishment,that like JFK,carter was also taking steps to get rid of the CIA.He had early on in his administration,fired bastard Fords appointee George Bush and replaced him with Stansfield Turner who cleaned house immediately firing all the covert specialists and reforming the CIA. Carter then tried to take steps to completely get rid of them.The CIA got wind of it obviously because there was an assassination attempt on his life with two of the fall guys being arressted were amazingly named Raymond Lee Harvey and the other ones first name starting with Osvaldo.


1979 U.S. President Jimmy Carter Assassination Attempt: CIA To Carter "Play Ball Or We'll Kill You Like We Did JFK." | Alternative


the message from the CIA they were sending to carter was clear with those two names of those assassins,-we know what you are doing,stop it and play ball with us or you will die as Jfk did.

Carter then got the message and caved in aborting his plans to get rid of the CIA and serve the people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *JFK Assassination: One Month After JFKs Murder, Former President Harry Truman Called For Abolishing The CIA*
> JFK Assassination: One Month After JFK?s Murder, Former President Harry Truman Called For Abolishing The CIA
> 
> In December 1963, Truman articulated in no uncertain terms what he thought of the CIAs covert operations dimension:
> 
> *Truman said they should be terminated*.
> 
> *Later, in 1964, Truman would reiterate his call for removing covert operations from the CIA in a letter to Look magazine *-- underscoring that he never intended the CIA to get involved in strange activities *when he signed the legislation creating the institution*.



excellent stuff there seven.thanks for posting it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

matter of fact Truman  later on during that time said he regretted creating the CIA.That it was the worst mistake he made as president because he had helped create a monster.Under Truman,the CIA acted the way he intended it to,gathering information on other countries and reporting their findings directly to the president. Under Eisenhower and every president since then though,it became a policy making firm engaging in secret covert wars with other countries.

this is interesting as well.same old swan song and dance,the CIA wont release files pertaining to it due to national security,same old swan song we have heard since 1963 from the government.

http://www.ibtimes.com/jfk-assassina...sident-kennedy


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> Here is the thing I find very interesting about the jfk assassination is that Jimmy Carter,our last decent president we had since JFK,our last grear president not a puppet for the establishment,that like JFK,carter was also taking steps to get rid of the CIA.He had early on in his administration,fired bastard Fords appointee George Bush and replaced him with Stansfield Turner who cleaned house immediately firing all the covert specialists and reforming the CIA. Carter then tried to take steps to completely get rid of them.The CIA got wind of it obviously because there was an assassination attempt on his life with two of the fall guys being arressted were amazingly named Raymond Lee Harvey and the other ones first name starting with Osvaldo.
> 
> 
> 1979 U.S. President Jimmy Carter Assassination Attempt: CIA To Carter "Play Ball Or We'll Kill You Like We Did JFK." | Alternative
> 
> 
> the message from the CIA they were sending to carter was clear with those two names of those assassins,-we know what you are doing,stop it and play ball with us or you will die as Jfk did.
> 
> Carter then got the message and caved in aborting his plans to get rid of the CIA and serve the people.



Bugliosi liked Carter and claimed he won the debate over Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I find very interesting about the jfk assassination is that Jimmy Carter,our last decent president we had since JFK,our last grear president not a puppet for the establishment,that like JFK,carter was also taking steps to get rid of the CIA.He had early on in his administration,fired bastard Fords appointee George Bush and replaced him with Stansfield Turner who cleaned house immediately firing all the covert specialists and reforming the CIA. Carter then tried to take steps to completely get rid of them.The CIA got wind of it obviously because there was an assassination attempt on his life with two of the fall guys being arressted were amazingly named Raymond Lee Harvey and the other ones first name starting with Osvaldo.
> 
> 
> 1979 U.S. President Jimmy Carter Assassination Attempt: CIA To Carter "Play Ball Or We'll Kill You Like We Did JFK." | Alternative
> 
> 
> the message from the CIA they were sending to carter was clear with those two names of those assassins,-we know what you are doing,stop it and play ball with us or you will die as Jfk did.
> 
> Carter then got the message and caved in aborting his plans to get rid of the CIA and serve the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugliosi liked Carter and claimed he won the debate over Reagan.
Click to expand...


which was discovered that like all elections since then,was rigged and reagan stole the election from him. Its odd that Bugliosi liked carter since Carter was the one president who came out saying he did not believe the warren report making a radio statement that got blacked out on the airwaves. 

I guess Bugliosi was not aware of that blacked out speech Carter made. They must have really gotten to carter and shook him up with that assassination attempt because now he is a traiter to the american people cause now he has reversed his stance on it and now endorces the warren report.That tells me he changed his gears after that assassination attempt.that they got to him.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I find very interesting about the jfk assassination is that Jimmy Carter,our last decent president we had since JFK,our last grear president not a puppet for the establishment,that like JFK,carter was also taking steps to get rid of the CIA.He had early on in his administration,fired bastard Fords appointee George Bush and replaced him with Stansfield Turner who cleaned house immediately firing all the covert specialists and reforming the CIA. Carter then tried to take steps to completely get rid of them.The CIA got wind of it obviously because there was an assassination attempt on his life with two of the fall guys being arressted were amazingly named Raymond Lee Harvey and the other ones first name starting with Osvaldo.
> 
> 
> 1979 U.S. President Jimmy Carter Assassination Attempt: CIA To Carter "Play Ball Or We'll Kill You Like We Did JFK." | Alternative
> 
> 
> the message from the CIA they were sending to carter was clear with those two names of those assassins,-we know what you are doing,stop it and play ball with us or you will die as Jfk did.
> 
> Carter then got the message and caved in aborting his plans to get rid of the CIA and serve the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugliosi liked Carter and claimed he won the debate over Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which was discovered that like all elections since then,was rigged and reagan stole the election from him. Its odd that Bugliosi liked carter since Carter was the one president who came out saying he did not believe the warren report making *a radio statement that got blacked out on the airwaves*.
> 
> I guess Bugliosi was not aware of that blacked out speech Carter made. They must have really gotten to carter and shook him up with that assassination attempt because now he is a traiter to the american people cause now he has reversed his stance on it and now endorces the warren report.That tells me he changed his gears after that assassination attempt.that they got to him.
Click to expand...


Is there a transcript of it? There must be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugliosi liked Carter and claimed he won the debate over Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was discovered that like all elections since then,was rigged and reagan stole the election from him. Its odd that Bugliosi liked carter since Carter was the one president who came out saying he did not believe the warren report making *a radio statement that got blacked out on the airwaves*.
> 
> I guess Bugliosi was not aware of that blacked out speech Carter made. They must have really gotten to carter and shook him up with that assassination attempt because now he is a traiter to the american people cause now he has reversed his stance on it and now endorces the warren report.That tells me he changed his gears after that assassination attempt.that they got to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a transcript of it? There must be.
Click to expand...


dont have a clue.I just remember reading it in a couple of jfk assassination books.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

after surfing the net,here is the closest thing I could find about it on Carter being cut off on the radio when he mentioned he did not believe the warren report.

(Remember how President Carter was cut off the air when he began to speak about the assassination of JFK in March 1977?)



In March 1977 President Carter was asked about the JFK assassination on a call-in radio program.
When he began to answer the question he was silenced by a "technical failure" that went away as soon as he finished his answer.
This has never happened before or since. Carter also never answered this question again. Who knows what he said?


Amazon.com: Acute Observer's review of Winter Kills

it was actually learned from the few  radio people that were there, that when the radio broadcast got interrupted,he had mentioned he did not believe the warren report,that he believed there was more than one shooter.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> after surfing the net,here is the closest thing I could find about it on Carter being cut off on the radio when he mentioned he did not believe the warren report.
> 
> (Remember how President Carter was cut off the air when he began to speak about the assassination of JFK in March 1977?)
> 
> 
> 
> In March 1977 President Carter was asked about the JFK assassination on a call-in radio program.
> When he began to answer the question he was silenced by a "technical failure" that went away as soon as he finished his answer.
> This has never happened before or since. Carter also never answered this question again. Who knows what he said?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Acute Observer's review of Winter Kills
> 
> it was actually learned from the few  radio people that were there, that when the radio broadcast got interrupted,he had mentioned he did not believe the warren report,that he believed there was more than one shooter.



Last edited by the author on Jan 2, 2013 8:48:33 AM PST 
Acute Observer says:

*In March 1977 President Carter was asked about the JFK assassination* on a call-in radio program.

*When he began to answer the question he was silenced by a "technical failure" that went away as soon as he finished his answer*.
This has never happened before or since. Carter also never answered this question again. Who knows what he said?

You might try to find and read the novel "The Sicilian Specialist" (?), written back in 1974.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> after surfing the net,here is the closest thing I could find about it on Carter being cut off on the radio when he mentioned he did not believe the warren report.
> 
> (Remember how President Carter was cut off the air when he began to speak about the assassination of JFK in March 1977?)
> 
> 
> 
> In March 1977 President Carter was asked about the JFK assassination on a call-in radio program.
> When he began to answer the question he was silenced by a "technical failure" that went away as soon as he finished his answer.
> This has never happened before or since. Carter also never answered this question again. Who knows what he said?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Acute Observer's review of Winter Kills
> 
> it was actually learned from the few  radio people that were there, that when the radio broadcast got interrupted,he had mentioned he did not believe the warren report,that he believed there was more than one shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last edited by the author on Jan 2, 2013 8:48:33 AM PST
> Acute Observer says:
> 
> *In March 1977 President Carter was asked about the JFK assassination* on a call-in radio program.
> 
> *When he began to answer the question he was silenced by a "technical failure" that went away as soon as he finished his answer*.
> This has never happened before or since. Carter also never answered this question again. Who knows what he said?
> 
> You might try to find and read the novel "The Sicilian Specialist" (?), written back in 1974.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockland

Yes, anyone who *dares* to disagree with 9/11 Whackjob and 7-Upchuck is clearly a paid government agent troll.  We're not here simply because we like to point and laugh at their insanity.  Oh no.  We *must* have a more sinister purpose!  

Yes, it's all true!  We're here because Big Evil Government is *sooooo* concerned about the rantings of a couple of cracked-coconut nobodies on a random internet forum.  Whackjob and Upchuck are totally on to us!  We surrender!


----------



## Freewill

Rockland said:


> Yes, anyone who *dares* to disagree with 9/11 Whackjob and 7-Upchuck is clearly a paid government agent troll.  We're not here simply because we like to point and laugh at their insanity.  Oh no.  We *must* have a more sinister purpose!
> 
> Yes, it's all true!  We're here because Big Evil Government is *sooooo* concerned about the rantings of a couple of cracked-coconut nobodies on a random internet forum.  Whackjob and Upchuck are totally on to us!  We surrender!



Damn do I have to give back the money?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Delta4Embassy said:


> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...



same as how he because he was dead,they did not follow through on his document he signed two months before his assassination for a complete withdrawal of vietnam by 1965. Your's is very interesting though.I havent heard that one though,that ones new for me and I have read over 200 books on it.


----------



## 7forever

Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting 

"*After a deluded gunman (he laughs)* assassinated President Kennedy our nation turned to Gerald Ford and a select handful of others to make sense of that madness." *Of course he's laughing at the absurdity of a lone gunman*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting
> 
> "*After a deluded gunman (he laughs)* assassinated President Kennedy our nation turned to Gerald Ford and a select handful of others to make sense of that madness." *Of course he's laughing at the absurdity of a lone gunman*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZb_UAoHQBU









Delete/Repost in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting
> 
> "*After a deluded gunman (he laughs)* assassinated President Kennedy our nation turned to Gerald Ford and a select handful of others to make sense of that madness." *Of course he's laughing at the absurdity of a lone gunman*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZb_UAoHQBU



the paid shills at this forum such as rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill,they never have any answers for any of these pesky facts in this video below.

 I see how Bush fails to mention how Ford like himself,was rewarded the office of the presdency for role in the coverup.all the monster Buswacker says is Gerry Ford's  word was good.failing to mention that half the members of the warren commission did not believe themselves oswald was the lone assassin.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSakrYOpJ5s]JFK 2: The Bush Connection [newer release] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

*Who Really Killed JFK? Newsmax Looks Into the Story*

Who Really Killed JFK? Newsmax Looks into the Story

Even Secretary of State *John Kerry recently said he believed that Oswald did not act alone* and suggested ties between Oswald and the Russians and Cuba.

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. recently disclosed that *the Kennedy family does not believe the lone gunman finding*.


----------



## Freewill

Delta4Embassy said:


> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...



Do you have a link or anything to confirm this story in any way?


----------



## daws101

Freewill said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or anything to confirm this story in any way?
Click to expand...

President John F. Kennedy & UFO's Was JFK silenced for knowing too much?

found this in the Ripley's  believe it or not file


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *Who Really Killed JFK? Newsmax Looks Into the Story*
> 
> Who Really Killed JFK? Newsmax Looks into the Story
> 
> Even Secretary of State *John Kerry recently said he believed that Oswald did not act alone* and suggested ties between Oswald and the Russians and Cuba.
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy Jr. recently disclosed that *the Kennedy family does not believe the lone gunman finding*.


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or anything to confirm this story in any way?
Click to expand...


*The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer shooting Kennedy*. You have to prove the main film was authentic by using all four types of evidence I used, that would be used in any real debate or trial. *Get to work, you loser*.

*X-rays*
Eyewitnesses
*All three films*
Autopsy report


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or anything to confirm this story in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer shooting Kennedy*. You have to prove the main film was authentic by using all four types of evidence I used, that would be used in any real debate or trial. *Get to work, you loser*.
> 
> *X-rays*
> Eyewitnesses
> *All three films*
> Autopsy report
Click to expand...


Here's film #1 that you have to watch...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer shooting Kennedy.



The Zapruder film you keep insisting has been altered?  That Zapruder film?  Or do frames of your choosing get to be real because you believe they support your delirium?


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer shooting Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zapruder film you keep insisting has been altered?  That Zapruder film?  Or do frames of your choosing get to be real because you believe they support your delirium?
Click to expand...

7 makes that claim but hasn't got a clue on how it was done or by who...
I'm a film maker and 8mm film is notoriously hard to impossible to alter due to it's size and composition.
if it was "edited at any time before digital photography the alternations would be easily spotted by anyone who could see, let alone film annalists.
if it was digitally altered and good editing app would spot it immediately .
the short version, 7 is talking out his ass ...but you knew that already.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most compelling thing I've heard about the JFK assassination was how he'd signed an order to CIA to share UFO info with the Soviets just days prior. Because he was then dead they didn't follow through on the order. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or anything to confirm this story in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Zapruder film clearly shows Greer shooting Kennedy*. You have to prove the main film was authentic by using all four types of evidence I used, that would be used in any real debate or trial. *Get to work, you loser*.
> 
> *X-rays*
> Eyewitnesses
> *All three films*
> Autopsy report
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting
> 
> "*After a deluded gunman (he laughs)* assassinated President Kennedy our nation turned to Gerald Ford and a select handful of others to make sense of that madness." *Of course he's laughing at the absurdity of a lone gunman*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZb_UAoHQBU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the paid shills at this forum such as rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill,they never have any answers for any of these pesky facts in this video below.
> 
> I see how Bush fails to mention how Ford like himself,was rewarded the office of the presdency for role in the coverup.all the monster Buswacker says is Gerry Ford's  word was good.failing to mention that half the members of the warren commission did not believe themselves oswald was the lone assassin.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSakrYOpJ5s]JFK 2: The Bush Connection [newer release] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


and like clockwork,as anybody who happens to be lurking reading these posts who did take the time to watch this video and understands Bushs role in the assassination and sees the facts through pics posted in the video showing overwhelming evidence there were multiple shooters involved,those paid government agent trolls that I just mentioned,can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are as evidenced in their replies to this.


----------



## mamooth

NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.

NOVA | Cold Case JFK

Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush Sr Laughs at JFK Shooting
> 
> "*After a deluded gunman (he laughs)* assassinated President Kennedy our nation turned to Gerald Ford and a select handful of others to make sense of that madness." *Of course he's laughing at the absurdity of a lone gunman*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZb_UAoHQBU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the paid shills at this forum such as rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill,they never have any answers for any of these pesky facts in this video below.
> 
> I see how Bush fails to mention how Ford like himself,was rewarded the office of the presdency for role in the coverup.all the monster Buswacker says is Gerry Ford's  word was good.failing to mention that half the members of the warren commission did not believe themselves oswald was the lone assassin.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSakrYOpJ5s]JFK 2: The Bush Connection [newer release] - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like clockwork,as anybody who happens to be lurking reading these posts who did take the time to watch this video and understands Bushs role in the assassination and sees the facts through pics posted in the video showing overwhelming evidence there were multiple shooters involved,those paid government agent trolls that I just mentioned,can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are as evidenced in their replies to this.
Click to expand...


Anyone who watches a 1hr 27min YOUTUBE cartoon and thinks he found the smoking gun is a raging loon in need of more serious meds.


----------



## Rockland

SAYIT said:


> Anyone who watches a 1hr 27min YOUTUBE cartoon and thinks he found the smoking gun is a raging loon in need of more serious meds.



9/11 Whackjob is currently unavailable.  Filling in for him will be Rockland.

*ahem*



hurr hurr hurr some paid government agent shit-flinging monkey troll shill farted in here


----------



## 7forever

mamooth said:


> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.



I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
Click to expand...


Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
Click to expand...


Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
Click to expand...


They came to the following conclusions.

1. You are mentally retarded.
2. You are the worst conspiritard ever.
3. You are the dumbest thing on two legs.

By the way, they also made the observation that it is really amazing that you are capable of walking upright.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
Click to expand...


The CT loon who makes Christophera seem intelligent by comparison is calling me an idiot.  Whatever shall I do?  My life is ruined.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
Click to expand...

more proof you're  chicken shit....


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They came to the following conclusions.
> 
> 1. You are mentally retarded.
> 2. You are the worst conspiritard ever.
> 3. You are the dumbest thing on two legs.
> 
> By the way, they also made the observation that it is really amazing that you are capable of walking upright.
Click to expand...

my ape friends are offended....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mamooth said:


> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.



the newest disinfo agent to troll this thread..thanks for proving you did not look at my video that exposes George Bushs role in the JFK assassination. and how it proves with photographs taken that day,there were multiple shooters there with multiple bullets fired and found all over the place that day. too many bullets.

hey dumbfuck,your obviously also ignorant of the fact that all the dallas doctors said the wound to the back of the head was an EXIT wound,that many witnesses saw a man behind the picket fence firing a rifle,and that the warren commission altered witness testimonys-a crime itself they should have all gone to jail for.

that right,use the CIA piece NOVA for your evidence,ignore what witnesses and the dallas doctors said.Ignore the fact that Marina Oswald has said over the years she only told the warren commission she believed oswald did it because the secret service physically abused her when at first she wouldnt cooperate and that they threatened to deport her and her children back to russia if she did not testify.


miserable fail by the newest paid troll.

you're so stupid,you're not even aware that even a different government agency in the 1970's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter involved.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest disinfo agent to troll this thread..thanks for proving you did not look at my video that exposes George Bushs role in the JFK assassination. and how it proves with photographs taken that day,there were multiple shooters there with multiple bullets fired and found all over the place that day. too many bullets.
> 
> hey dumbfuck,your obviously also ignorant of the fact that all the dallas doctors said the wound to the back of the head was an EXIT wound,that many witnesses saw a man behind the picket fence firing a rifle,and that the warren commission altered witness testimonys-a crime itself they should have all gone to jail for.
> 
> that right,use the CIA piece NOVA for your evidence,ignore what witnesses and the dallas doctors said.Ignore the fact that Marina Oswald has said over the years she only told the warren commission she believed oswald did it because the secret service physically abused her when at first she wouldnt cooperate and that they threatened to deport her and her children back to russia if she did not testify.
> 
> 
> miserable fail by the newest paid troll.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NShgvtEro7I&feature=related]Bert & Ernie, Pesci & Deniro, Casino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> hey dumbfuck,your obviously also ignorant of the fact that {wall of tinfoil hattery snipped}



*calls mamooth a dumbfuck*
*doesn't know the difference between "your" and "you're"*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
Click to expand...


what a fucking hypocrite agent troll rat in the ass is. He needs to look in the mirror when making that quote "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions."  the fact HE refuses to acknowledge  the truth of my previous post those facts that cant be refuted I posted as well as cowardly refusing to watch the jfk/BUSH  connection that proves there were multiple shooters there that day. 

demonstrating they have NO ANSWERS for the facts in that video.

as well as constantly ignoring the FACT the HSCA investigation in the 70's even conclded there was a second shooter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a fucking hypocrite agent troll rat in the ass is. He needs to look in the mirror when making that quote "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions."  the fact HE refuses to acknowledge  the truth of my previous post those facts that cant be refuted I posted as well as cowardly refusing to watch the jfk/BUSH  connection that proves there were multiple shooters there that day.
> 
> demonstrating they have NO ANSWERS for the facts in that video.
> 
> as well as constantly ignoring the FACT the HSCA investigation in the 70's even conclded there was a second shooter.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1oVdOxKko]Goodfellas Peanuts: Funny, How? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> what a fucking hypocrite agent troll blah blah blah blah



Don't talk with your mouth full. =====D


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking hypocrite agent troll blah blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk with your mouth full. =====D
Click to expand...

full of what is the question..?


----------



## Rockland

Perhaps Whackjob would like to post his theory on how Rat and I were able to post no more than 15 seconds apart.

Yes, as a sock, I'm just that good.  

*applause*

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rockland said:


> Perhaps Whackjob would like to post his theory on *how Rat and I were able to post no more than 15 seconds apart.*
> 
> Yes, as a sock, I'm just that good.
> 
> *applause*
> 
> Thank you, thank you.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof you're  chicken shit....
Click to expand...


You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.

Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post 
NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.

NOVA | Cold Case JFK

Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I have no interest in watching it because it would totally fuck up my delusions.  LALALALALALALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CT loon who makes Christophera seem intelligent by comparison is calling me an idiot.  Whatever shall I do?  My life is ruined.
Click to expand...


Only idiot wouldn't answer a direct question. You are a jackass. *Did you watch Nova/Cold Case?* It's a simple question you little turd.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CT loon who makes Christophera seem intelligent by comparison is calling me an idiot.  Whatever shall I do?  My life is ruined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only idiot wouldn't answer a direct question. You are a jackass. *Did you watch Nova/Cold Case?* It's a simple question you little turd.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrZHroTxgtE]Popeyes Freakout (Ghetto Vers. 2.0) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone who *dares* to disagree with 9/11 Whackjob and 7-Upchuck is clearly a paid government agent troll.  We're not here simply because we like to point and laugh at their insanity.  Oh no.  We *must* have a more sinister purpose!
> 
> Yes, it's all true!  We're here because Big Evil Government is *sooooo* concerned about the rantings of a couple of cracked-coconut nobodies on a random internet forum.  Whackjob and Upchuck are totally on to us!  We surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn do I have to give back the money?
Click to expand...


Did you watch NOVA | Cold Case JFK?  Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? 

Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post 
NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.

NOVA | Cold Case JFK

Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone who *dares* to disagree with 9/11 Whackjob and 7-Upchuck is clearly a paid government agent troll.  We're not here simply because we like to point and laugh at their insanity.  Oh no.  We *must* have a more sinister purpose!
> 
> Yes, it's all true!  We're here because Big Evil Government is *sooooo* concerned about the rantings of a couple of cracked-coconut nobodies on a random internet forum.  Whackjob and Upchuck are totally on to us!  We surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn do I have to give back the money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you watch NOVA | Cold Case JFK?  Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkQCZEkGeq8&feature=related]Rosie sings in chinese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in watching it because the three jfk films prove beyond doubt that the driver shot jfk. Bring the specifics of the fake documentary and I will school you on the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you're  chicken shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
Click to expand...

I saw it when it first aired.
you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
the conclusions present in that doc are correct....
the crap you present is just crap...


----------



## onefour1

Not yet up to 15 posts to give you links but I saw a video on youtube that was interesting which talks about the involvement of Oswald with the development of killer viruses.  Watch: "The Exploding Autoimmune Epidemic - Dr. Tent - It's Not Autoimmune, you have viruses".  The video itself is quite interesting but it contains information about a woman who was having an affair with Oswald and the business she was involved in was creating killer viruses that were going to be used to kill Castro.

My opinion as to who killed Kennedy is that it was Johnson, with the help of many other Texans and the FBI and CIA.  George H.W. Bush was found to be in Dallas and the video on youtube called, "Dark Legacy", I found to be quite interesting.  I think Kennedy was getting in the way of these gobalists vision for the future and they wanted him out of the way.  Now the globalists have been in control ever since.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you're  chicken shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it when it first aired.
> you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
> *the conclusions present in that doc are correct*....
> the crap you present is just crap...
Click to expand...


That's your job you little shit. *You have to articulate what they are talking about*. The conclusions in the doc are pure fiction.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

onefour1 said:


> Not yet up to 15 posts to give you links but I saw a video on youtube that was interesting which talks about the involvement of Oswald with the development of killer viruses.  Watch: "The Exploding Autoimmune Epidemic - Dr. Tent - It's Not Autoimmune, you have viruses".  The video itself is quite interesting but it contains information about a woman who was having an affair with Oswald and the business she was involved in was creating killer viruses that were going to be used to kill Castro.
> 
> My opinion as to who killed Kennedy is that it was Johnson, with the help of many other Texans and the FBI and CIA.  George H.W. Bush was found to be in Dallas and the video on youtube called, "Dark Legacy", I found to be quite interesting.  I think Kennedy was getting in the way of these gobalists vision for the future and they wanted him out of the way.  Now the globalists have been in control ever since.



finally someone objective and open minded who actually WATCHED the video.not going it it only seeing what they want to see.
 Its very rare for a poster like this one come around who actually looks at the evidence instead of only seeing that they want to see like the previous trolls mentioned before.

thank god someone intelligent FINALLY came on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Last one that came on before him that wasnt a paid troll was delta 4 embassy a couple pages back so this is quite a refreshing change.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you're  chicken shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it when it first aired.
> you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
> the conclusions present in that doc are correct....
> *the crap you present is just crap*...
Click to expand...


Provide one example you miserable loser. *I haven't made any major mistakes regarding Greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what conclusions they came to, you idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CT loon who makes Christophera seem intelligent by comparison is calling me an idiot.  Whatever shall I do?  My life is ruined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only idiot wouldn't answer a direct question. You are a jackass. *Did you watch Nova/Cold Case?* It's a simple question you little turd.
Click to expand...


Rockland just exposed himself for who he really is on what i have been saying about him from day one that he is that thing that you wear over your feet and under your shoes.
 chris has been gone for over two years now where rockland has only been here like 6 months or so. he couldnt possibly no chris unless of course he was the thing i just dscribed

dun da dun dun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rockland said:


> Perhaps Whackjob would like to post his theory on how Rat and I were able to post no more than 15 seconds apart.
> 
> Yes, as a sock, I'm just that good.
> 
> *applause*
> 
> Thank you, thank you.



taking you off ignore for a minute you porved that for me.you're such an idiot retard you got careless and mentioned chris who always gave you an ass beatin in all your posts from YEARS ago on 9/11.chris has been GONE for over two years.Look at your registration date idiot.you agents always screw up in major ways exposing those little things you wear on your feet.

oh let me guess?you have been lurking here for the last two years just reading posts right? yeah rigggghhhhhhttttttt

what a dumbfuck careless troll.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> *I haven't made any major mistakes regarding Greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.



Mistake 1: 





7forever said:


> *Greer's shot*



There is no evidence that Greer shot JFK.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that Greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.

Mistake 2: 





7forever said:


> *rear exit wound*



The only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, Whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits JFK's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the Zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the Land of the Cracked Coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it when it first aired.
> you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
> *the conclusions present in that doc are correct*....
> the crap you present is just crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your job you little shit. *You have to articulate what they are talking about*. The conclusions in the doc are pure fiction.
Click to expand...

why would i need to do that? the doc is correct...yours on the other hand


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watched it, right? Did mammoth tell the truth when he said the following? *You won't answer this direct question because you're an asswiped loser*.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by mamooth View Post
> NOVA looks into the story, using modern forensics.
> 
> NOVA | Cold Case JFK
> 
> Summary: *All the evidence is consistent with Oswald's weapon and location, and inconsistent with a second shooter on the grassy knoll*.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it when it first aired.
> you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
> the conclusions present in that doc are correct....
> *the crap you present is just crap*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide one example you miserable loser. *I haven't made any major mistakes regarding Greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
Click to expand...

really since all of it is your fantasy and not fact I'd say that'S a MAJOR FUCK UP.


----------



## daws101

rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *greer's shot*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
Click to expand...

spectacular bump !


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> Rockland just exposed himself for who he really is on what i have been saying about him from day one that he is that thing that you wear over your feet and under your shoes.
> chris has been gone for over two years now where rockland has only been here like 6 months or so. he couldnt possibly no chris unless of course he was the thing i just dscribed



Oh noes, I didn't know that reading old threads was a board violation!  Please ban me immediately!

Have you ever read a post where someone, perhaps a former poster,  was mentioned, and been curious enough about that person to look up their posts, Whackjob?  I'm sure you have.  But nooooooooo, in your addled "brain," this just proves some bizarre point of yours.  Kindly dry-hump a cactus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

@ Rimjob forgetting how he whined about my bumping Christophera's threads a couple months ago.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> taking you off ignore for a minute



"Taking you off ignore for a minute." Riiiiiiiiiiight. Sure, I've been on ignore, Whackjob.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectacular bump !
Click to expand...


The fake reflection is not an issue. Greer's hands were off the wheel. *He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time*.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it when it first aired.
> you did not answer his question and yes you are an ass wipe loser.
> *the conclusions present in that doc are correct*....
> the crap you present is just crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your job you little shit. *You have to articulate what they are talking about*. The conclusions in the doc are pure fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would i need to do that? the doc is correct...yours on the other hand
Click to expand...


You can't prove it because it's fake. *The eyewitnesses debunk that trash all by itself*. Not one mention of eyewitnesses in that piece of shit.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectacular bump !
Click to expand...


Not one mention of the autopsy report findings about the exit wound extending back to Occipital bone. *The blue is the Occipital*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> 
> 
> spectacular bump !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one mention of the autopsy report findings about the exit wound extending back to Occipital bone. *The blue is the Occipital*.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAYDiPizDIs&feature=player_embedded#]Monty Python - Theory on Brontosauruses by Anne Elk (Miss). - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spectacular bump !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake reflection is not an issue. *Greer's hands were off the wheel.* He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time[/B].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From page 2 of this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.
Click to expand...


Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film. In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  *You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so*.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectacular bump !
Click to expand...


That is correct because the eyewitnesses confirm the rear exit. And frame 313 verifies those forty or so witnesses. *They said so, which include the driver, Clint Hill, and Jackie*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake reflection is not an issue. *Greer's hands were off the wheel.* He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time[/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From page 2 of this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83U5Oupj1RI]White Star Fleet vs. Advanced Destroyers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectacular bump !
Click to expand...


You have been shown the testimony of many doctors who viewed the exit wound. *The bullet entered the front and exited the right rear*.

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)

JFK Lancer

*The damage to the cerebellum confirms the exit wound was low at the lowest point*, but definitely extended to the Parietal bone, and likely to the Temporal region. That is consistent with the autopsy report.

1) *Dr. William Kemp Clark, Chief Neurosurgeon*:
 WR 516-518/ 17 H 1-3 / CE 392 [undated summary; see also 21 H 150-152
 :Clark's 11/23/63 report to Admiral Burkley with the verbatim summary .
 In addition, see "Assassination Science", pp. 416-418: this is an FBI
 report dated 11/25/63 which includes the verbatim summary to Burkley
 from 11/23/63]---"..*in the occipital region of the skull "; "There was a
 large wound in the right occipitoparietal region "; "Both cerebral and
 cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound*.";

 2) *Dr. Malcolm Oliver "Mac" Perry*, Attending Surgeon:
 a) WR 521-522/ 17 H 6-7/ CE392: report written 11/22/63---"A large wound
 of the right posterior cranium ";
 b) Parkland press conference, 11/22/63 [see "Assassination Science", pp.
 419-427; silent film clip used in "Reasonable Doubt" (1988), "20/20"
 (4/92), etc.]---"There was an entrance wound in the neck It appeared to
 be coming at him The wound appeared to be an entrance wound in the front
 of the throat; yes, that is correct. The exit wound, I don't know. It
 could have been the head or there could have been a second wound of the
 head." (apparently, based off this conference, *the Associated Press
 dispatch on 11/22/63 stated that Dr. Perry "said the entrance wound was
 in the front of the head*," while all the AP wires for this day stated
 that JFK had a large hole in the "back" of his head.);

 3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland, Attending Surgeon*:
 a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
 massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
 trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
 a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
 b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
 appear to be an entrance wound."
 c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
 head wound, and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull
 had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
 brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar
 tissue had been blasted out* "; " there was definitely a piece of
 cerebellum that extruded from the wound "; " the loss of cerebral and
 cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
 large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
 impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
 anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
 taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
 skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
 head.";

 4) *Dr. Marion Thomas "Pepper" Jenkins, Chief Anesthesiologist *[deceased
 11/22/94]:
 WR 529-530 / 17 H 14-15 / CE 392: report addressed to Administrator
 C.J. Price dated 11/22/63 (the verbatim, retyped report, this time
 addressed to Dean A.J. Gill, can be found at 20 H 252-253)---" a great
 laceration on *the right side of the head (temporal and occipital*),
 causing a great defect in the skull plate so that there was herniation
 and laceration of great areas of the brain, even to the extent that *the
 cerebellum had portruded from the wound*."[see also p. 35 of Jesse
 Curry's 1969 book entitled "JFK Assassination File"];

 5) *Dr. Charles James "Jim" Carrico, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) WR 519-520 / 17 H 4-5 / CE 392: handwritten report dated
 11/22/63---"[*the skull] wound had avulsed the calvarium and shredded
 brain tissue present with profuse oozing attempts to control slow oozing
from cerebral and cerebellar tissue via packs instituted *."; "small
 penetrating wound of ent. neck";

 6) *Dr. Ronald Coy Jones, Chief Resident Surgeon*:
 a) 20 H 333: handwritten report dated 11/23/63---" severe skull and
 brain injury was noted as well as a small hole in anterior midline of
 neck thought to be a bullet entrance wound air was bubbling through the
 neck wound.";
 b)a) 6 H 53-54, 56 / testimony (3/24/64)---" *he had a large wound in the
right posterior side of the head There was large defect in the back side
 of the head* as the President lay on the cart with what appeared to be
 some brain hanging out of this wound with multiple pieces of skull noted
 with the brain "; "*what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior
 portion of the skull *the only speculation that I could have as far as to
 how this could occur with a single wound would be that it would enter
 the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change
 its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the
 head."; "The hole [in the throat] was very small and relatively clean
 cut, as you would see in a bullet that is entering rather than exiting
 from a patient.";

 7) *Dr. Gene Coleman Akin, Resident Anesthesiologist *[a.k.a. Solomon Ben
 Israel]:
 6 H 65 and 67 / testimony---"*The back of the right occipitalparietal
 portion of his head was shattered*, with brain substance extruding."; *"I
 assume the right occiptalparietal region was the exit,* so to speak, that
*he had probably been hit on the other side of the head*, or at least
 tangentially in the back of the head "; "this [the neck wound] must have
 been an entrance wound ";

*8) Dr. Paul Conrad Peters, Urologist*:
 6 H 70-71 / testimony---"It was pointed out that an examination of the
 brain had been done we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted
 the large occipital wound ";" *I noticed that there was a large defect in
 the occiput It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area
 that there was a large defect*.";

 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
 himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
 entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
 crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
 mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
 surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
 the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
 lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
 about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
 entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
 b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
 and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
 body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
 c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
 (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
 (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
 d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
 Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
 in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
 all means, not to.";





*Your faked video shows blood splatter coming from the front where no exit wound existed*. It is so evident that you are just being contrary. With that said I am thinking we are done here because you just won't be honest.

DOGSHIT IS A DISHONEST LIAR_


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film. In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  *You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so*.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> 
> 
> spectacular bump !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct because the eyewitnesses confirm the rear exit. And frame 313 verifies those forty or so witnesses. *They said so, which include the driver, Clint Hill, and Jackie*.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJhZfpzxTMQ]Picard And Janeway Fight The Borg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *<< Wall of horseshit snipped >>*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv1MZMMdAfU]Picard owns Klingons as he asks for a favour, a cloaked vessel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

Re-posting because my original post somehow got lost in the shuffle.  

Also, hey, if 7-Upchuck can re-post all the time...



7forever said:


> The fake reflection is not an issue. *Greer's hands were off the wheel.* He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time[/B].



From page 2 of this very thread:



7forever said:


> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*



So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.



Oh, so now his hands came off the wheel.  What made you change your mind, Upchuck?  His hands *not* coming off the wheel didn't support the rest of your bullshit theory?


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> From page 2 of this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now his hands came off the wheel.  What made you change your mind, Upchuck?  His hands *not* coming off the wheel didn't support the rest of your bullshit theory?
Click to expand...


*Jim Marrs told that lie you punk*.

Marrs Rebuts JFK Driver As Shooter Theory *Now you agree with the evidence as it really is*.

"I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine*. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again."


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now his hands came off the wheel.  What made you change your mind, Upchuck?  His hands *not* coming off the wheel *didn't support the rest of your bullshit theory?*
Click to expand...


*If it wasn't important, then Marrs would not have lied about it*. I am very sure Groden told the same lie to the HSCA. It'll just take some time to go through the testimony.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your job you little shit. *You have to articulate what they are talking about*. The conclusions in the doc are pure fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> why would i need to do that? the doc is correct...yours on the other hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't prove it because it's fake. *The eyewitnesses debunk that trash all by itself*. Not one mention of eyewitnesses in that piece of shit.
Click to expand...

because the eyewitness testimony does not match the forensic facts eyewitness testimony is only valid when it matches the physical evidence....
you lose ..... next.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would i need to do that? the doc is correct...yours on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't prove it because it's fake. *The eyewitnesses debunk that trash all by itself*. Not one mention of eyewitnesses in that piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the eyewitness testimony does not match the forensic facts eyewitness testimony is only valid when *it matches the physical evidence*....
> you lose ..... next.
Click to expand...


The eyewitnesses are corroborated by the autopsy report, which included missing skull in the Occipital bone. *The three films are the best physical evidence in this case*. It shows the driver shooting jfk, very clearly.

What is Physical Evidence?


 Lawrence Chow

*Physical evidence is any object that can establish that a crime has been committed or can provide a link between a crime and its victim or between a crime and its perpetrator*. The examination of physical evidence by a forensic investigator is usually undertaken for identification and comparison. The purpose of identification is to determine the physical or chemical identity of a substance with as near absolute certainty as existing analytical techniques will permit. The objective of a comparison is to determine whether or not the suspect specimen and a control specimen have a common origin, by subjecting them to the same examinations and tests. In a comparison analysis, the forensic investigator must not forget the role that probability plays a determining factor in the discovering the origins of two or more specimens. Evidence is said to possess individual characteristics when it can be associated with a common source with an extremely high degree of probability. However, evidence that can be associated only with a group and never with a single source is said to possess class characteristics.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would i need to do that? the doc is correct...yours on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't prove it because it's fake. *The eyewitnesses debunk that trash all by itself*. Not one mention of eyewitnesses in that piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because *the eyewitness testimony* does not match the forensic facts eyewitness testimony is only valid when it *matches the physical evidence*....
> you lose ..... next.
Click to expand...


This autopsy photo was credited to Robert Groden, as it's told. *The right rear is removed as so many said it was*, lying flat. That matches frame 313 on the rear, *BUT NOT THE RIGHT FRONT. His face was clear*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> This autopsy photo was credited to Robert Groden, as it's told. *The right rear is removed as so many said it was*, lying flat. That matches frame 313 on the rear, *BUT NOT THE RIGHT FRONT. His face was clear*.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_u7VGiMO0U]Monty Python - Albatross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i haven't made any major mistakes regarding greer's shot or the rear exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistake 1:
> 
> there is no evidence that greer shot jfk.  Zero.  Zilch.  Nada.  You know that greer's "gun" is the top of the passenger's head, so you use 10th-generation blur-o-rama gifs and claim that the reflection was added.  To an 8mm film.  In 1963.
> 
> mistake 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rear exit wound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only rear exit wound is the one you got the last time your sycophant, whackjob, used his foaming pipe snake on your plumbing.  You claim that the blood splatter as the bullet exits jfk's head is also faked, while simultaneously believing that other frames of the zapruder film are real, because you say so.  It doesn't work that way in the real world, far from the land of the cracked coconuts where you and your sycophant reside, sugarlump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *spectacular bump *!
Click to expand...


*Your fake entrance wound is NOT where the huge exit wound was*, is, and always will be, *THE RIGHT REAR*. It's your case to prove. *You have NO REAR entry in Zapruder and cannot ignore this area* because that's exactly where your fake entrance has to be. *Your fake entrance has to fit in the large hole on the rear*. YOUR FAKE BELIEF IS DEBUNKED by that simple fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake reflection is not an issue. *Greer's hands were off the wheel.* He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time[/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From page 2 of this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.
Click to expand...


love how the agent trolls use the logic that because the fake altered zapruder film has his hand on the wheel,that that automatically makes it true that his hand is on the wheeel.comedy gold from the agents.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DguBcLpWBS0]Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the agent trolls are getting desperate,their handlers are sending them in droves to try and derail this thread.  nam wanna be vet kid id s the exception of someone not a paid troll.He is just a kid that fantasies about what it was like to be  a vietnam vet.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> the agent trolls are getting desperate,their handlers are sending them in droves to try and derail this thread.  nam wanna be vet kid id s the exception of someone not a paid troll.He is just a kid that fantasies about what it was like to be  a vietnam vet.



prove it


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob is a complete moron*. He left out Greer's hands being off the wheel. Start there. He focused on about 8 frames. *Ask him why he omitted frames 240-278 from his fake video*.
Click to expand...


prove it


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob is a complete moron*. He left out Greer's hands being off the wheel. Start there. He focused on about 8 frames. *Ask him why he omitted frames 240-278 from his fake video*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I prove something that happens in a video besides pointing it out? *Harris excluded those frames and I know that because I used his video many times over the years*.
> 
> The better question is *how would Jim Marrs prove Greer's hands never left the steering wheel when they were clearly off the wheel?* He simply lied and was proven a liar when I started posting his bullshit article a few years ago.
Click to expand...


prove it


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I prove something that happens in a video besides pointing it out? *Harris excluded those frames and I know that because I used his video many times over the years*.
> 
> The better question is *how would Jim Marrs prove Greer's hands never left the steering wheel when they were clearly off the wheel?* He simply lied and was proven a liar when I started posting his bullshit article a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob Harris and Jim Marrs proved it by lying about it, and/or, omitting those material facts.
Click to expand...


prove it


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## namvet

Rat in the Hat said:


>



never has been since post 1

its just humor so I came in for a few laffs


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Harris and Jim Marrs proved it by lying about it, and/or, omitting those material facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say for example that no one ever acknowledged Greer's hands being off or on the wheel, then the 'I can't see shit' excuse could be made. *These issues were made by idiots like Harris, Marrs, and many other gatekeepers*.
> 
> Bob Harris and Jim Marrs proved it by lying about it, and/or, omitting those material facts.
Click to expand...


prove it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Real pic of JFK'S ASSASSIN*:


----------



## SAYIT

7forever said:


> I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.
> 
> jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion
> 
> Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.
> 
> I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.



A tragic waste of $30.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Real pic of JFK'S ASSASSIN:*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't prove it because it's fake. *The eyewitnesses debunk that trash all by itself*. Not one mention of eyewitnesses in that piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> because the eyewitness testimony does not match the forensic facts eyewitness testimony is only valid when *it matches the physical evidence*....
> you lose ..... next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The eyewitnesses are corroborated by the autopsy report, which included missing skull in the Occipital bone. *The three films are the best physical evidence in this case*. It shows the driver shooting jfk, very clearly.
> 
> What is Physical Evidence?
> 
> 
> Lawrence Chow
> 
> *Physical evidence is any object that can establish that a crime has been committed or can provide a link between a crime and its victim or between a crime and its perpetrator*. The examination of physical evidence by a forensic investigator is usually undertaken for identification and comparison. The purpose of identification is to determine the physical or chemical identity of a substance with as near absolute certainty as existing analytical techniques will permit. The objective of a comparison is to determine whether or not the suspect specimen and a control specimen have a common origin, by subjecting them to the same examinations and tests. In a comparison analysis, the forensic investigator must not forget the role that probability plays a determining factor in the discovering the origins of two or more specimens. Evidence is said to possess individual characteristics when it can be associated with a common source with an extremely high degree of probability. However, evidence that can be associated only with a group and never with a single source is said to possess class characteristics.
Click to expand...

Lawrence Chou
Lawrence Chou
www.hkcinemagic.
Lawrence Chou is a Canadian singer and actor. Born in Hong Kong and raised in Vancouver, Chou developed a strong passion for music since he was a little kid. With his exceptional vocal talent, Chou won numerous singing contests in Vancouver and eventually earned a record deal with BMG in 1998. With two EPs and three LPs to his name, Chou quickly established himself as one of the brightest young singers in Taiwan, and was awarded the Best Male Newcomer award in 1998 by Channel V - the equivalent of MTV in Asia. Chou further revealed his musical talent as a producer and co-producer on many different albums for other artists or band since 1999, including highly acclaimed Mavis Fan's Jazz album, ASOSs Rock album, and finished release his own independent music group the album in 2003, and won the Best Electronic Music Album awards in China 2004. 


wtf!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the eyewitness testimony does not match the forensic facts eyewitness testimony is only valid when *it matches the physical evidence*....
> you lose ..... next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitnesses are corroborated by the autopsy report, which included missing skull in the Occipital bone. *The three films are the best physical evidence in this case*. It shows the driver shooting jfk, very clearly.
> 
> What is Physical Evidence?
> 
> 
> Lawrence Chow
> 
> *Physical evidence is any object that can establish that a crime has been committed or can provide a link between a crime and its victim or between a crime and its perpetrator*. The examination of physical evidence by a forensic investigator is usually undertaken for identification and comparison. The purpose of identification is to determine the physical or chemical identity of a substance with as near absolute certainty as existing analytical techniques will permit. The objective of a comparison is to determine whether or not the suspect specimen and a control specimen have a common origin, by subjecting them to the same examinations and tests. In a comparison analysis, the forensic investigator must not forget the role that probability plays a determining factor in the discovering the origins of two or more specimens. Evidence is said to possess individual characteristics when it can be associated with a common source with an extremely high degree of probability. However, evidence that can be associated only with a group and never with a single source is said to possess class characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawrence Chou
> Lawrence Chou
> www.hkcinemagic.
> Lawrence Chou is a Canadian singer and actor. Born in Hong Kong and raised in Vancouver, Chou developed a strong passion for music since he was a little kid. With his exceptional vocal talent, Chou won numerous singing contests in Vancouver and eventually earned a record deal with BMG in 1998. With two EPs and three LPs to his name, Chou quickly established himself as one of the brightest young singers in Taiwan, and was awarded the Best Male Newcomer award in 1998 by Channel V - the equivalent of MTV in Asia. Chou further revealed his musical talent as a producer and co-producer on many different albums for other artists or band since 1999, including highly acclaimed Mavis Fan's Jazz album, ASOSs Rock album, and finished release his own independent music group the album in 2003, and won the Best Electronic Music Album awards in China 2004.
> 
> 
> wtf!
Click to expand...


Now, now. Everyone knows musicians are the best determiners of autopsy results.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.
> 
> jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion
> 
> Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.
> 
> I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.
Click to expand...





*Dumbass edited out the wrong part of my post!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.
> 
> jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion
> 
> Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.
> 
> I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.
> 
> 
> 170K VIEWS
Click to expand...


  ​_

Dumbass deleted and reposted this, and still deleted the wrong part of my post!!!!!!!_



     ​


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started posting this over three years ago.
> 170K VIEWS
Click to expand...

and 169,000 of those are still laughing at you ...


----------



## 7forever

*A real picture of jfk's assassin*. He was the SS agent driving the President's limo on the day of the assassination. *His name was William Robert Greer*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *A real picture of jfk's assassin*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *A real picture of jfk's assassin*. He was the SS agent driving the President's limo on the day of the assassination. *His name was William Robert Greer*.


ok and what the fuck does the bottom picture have to do with anything other than showcasing your mental illness....
it's not as if we needed any more proof you're batshit!


----------



## 7forever

I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.

jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion

Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.

I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least. 














170K VIEWS


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say for example that no one ever acknowledged Greer's hands being off or on the wheel, then the 'I can't see shit' excuse could be made. *These issues were made by idiots like Harris, Marrs, and many other gatekeepers*.
> 
> Bob Harris and Jim Marrs proved it by lying about it, and/or, omitting those material facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prove it*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 edited for unnecessary re posting and waste of band width .....


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> I started posting this over three years ago.


ti was bullshit then and it's bullshit now...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> I started posting this over three years ago.



So THAT'S when your meds ran out.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> ]


----------



## Rockland

Poor 7 hasn't been feeling himself lately.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> Poor 7 hasn't been feeling himself lately.


and handjob is on vacation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats got to be a world record that there were 12 farts in a row from the agent trolls after my last post on page 168.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake reflection is not an issue. *Greer's hands were off the wheel.* He was passing gun during that period before he turned the first time[/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From page 2 of this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which is it, Upchuck?  Did Big Bad Bill's hands come off the steering wheel or not?  C'mon, make up that shriveled old raisin you call a brain.  We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get that idiot Marrs and I WILL MOCK HIM RELENTLESSLY. His hands came off the wheel, ya.
Click to expand...


yep,yep and yep.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX2YIj77Cp0]Mr. Bean Playing and Singing Opera part / Mr. Bean's Holiday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101




----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk...* {remainder of 927th reposting snipped}


----------



## 7forever

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. *Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop*.






http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol] 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];

10) DPD Earle Brown---" The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it stopped..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*." [6 H 233];

Greer pressed on the brakes in the Muchmore film. *The brake light illuminates*. *59 EYEWITNESSES ARE CONFIRMED BY 2 VIDEOS showing Greer brake* during his second turn to shoot the already wounded President. 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrX8lsb2WTk]The Muchmore film suggests frames were removed from the Zapruder film - YouTube[/ame]

It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We now know the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.

V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer

Greer retired in July 1966 after having undergone a stomach operation and Jackie Kennedy sent him a letter thanking him for being with the President until the end. 
*He said he *"saw blood on Connally's shirt" and* looked back only "one time", in direct contrast to the Zapruder film*. *He went on to say that he "didn't really see the President at all*". 
Said the Zapruder film "was proven legitimate". 
Claimed to have not seen anyone on the triple overpass. 
Regarding the assassination itself, *Greer claimed that "we never stopped...there was no reason to stop...no need to stop*." In regard to the direction of the shots, he said that "everyone was hit from the rear...my back was covered with it [debris from head shot]." When told that Connally has always insisted that he was hit with a different bullet than had hit JFK, Greer said "I feel that way, too. They [the Warren Commission] had lawyers working on it...these lawyers had already made up their mind". Greer also believed that the back wound [which he referred to as being in the "back of the shoulder"] did not go through and that that was also the first thought of the autopsy doctors in attendance. 
Greer claimed he was "in the OPERATING ROOM at Parkland" [emphasis added] and stated that JFK's clothing "were in my custody from Parkland to Washington." 
Greer denied that there was a hole in the limousine's windshield. He said there was only a "star"; a spidering crack. 
Greer did not know why the photographers were out of their usual position in front of and close to JFK's limousine that fateful day in Dallas, but did not seem to regard this as suspicious. 
Regarding agent Roy Kellerman, Greer said twice that he was "a very fine gentleman." Regarding President Kennedy, Greer said "He and I were pretty close friends. He treated me just wonderful." 
Regarding William Manchester and his book "Death of a President", Greer said harshly "He's garbage...didn't like it at all", further commenting on Manchester's criticism concerning his age and reflexes behind the wheel [Greer thought that his experience was an advantage, coming from "years of experience" , and certainly not a disadvantage]. He went on to say that he thought that Jim Bishop's book ("The Day Kennedy Was Shot") was the best book of all regarding the events of November 22, 1963. (However, keep in mind that *his comments were made in 1970) 
Greer said, somewhat cryptically, "there's alot of things I know that no one else knows." (!)*

Finally, *Greer said* that the Warren Commission closed up shop too soon and that "*there might have been a conspiracy in another part of the country*." [!!!]


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


>



You have been shown the testimony of many doctors who viewed the exit wound. *The bullet entered the right forehead and exited the right rear*.

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)

JFK Lancer

*The damage to the cerebellum confirms the exit wound was low at the lowest point*, but definitely extended to the Parietal bone, and likely to the Temporal region. That is consistent with the autopsy report.

1) *Dr. William Kemp Clark, Chief Neurosurgeon*:
 WR 516-518/ 17 H 1-3 / CE 392 [undated summary; see also 21 H 150-152
 :Clark's 11/23/63 report to Admiral Burkley with the verbatim summary .
 In addition, see "Assassination Science", pp. 416-418: this is an FBI
 report dated 11/25/63 which includes the verbatim summary to Burkley
 from 11/23/63]---"..*in the occipital region of the skull "; "There was a
 large wound in the right occipitoparietal region "; "Both cerebral and
 cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound*.";

 2) *Dr. Malcolm Oliver "Mac" Perry*, Attending Surgeon:
 a) WR 521-522/ 17 H 6-7/ CE392: report written 11/22/63---"A large wound
 of the right posterior cranium ";
 b) Parkland press conference, 11/22/63 [see "Assassination Science", pp.
 419-427; silent film clip used in "Reasonable Doubt" (1988), "20/20"
 (4/92), etc.]---"There was an entrance wound in the neck It appeared to
 be coming at him The wound appeared to be an entrance wound in the front
 of the throat; yes, that is correct. The exit wound, I don't know. It
 could have been the head or there could have been a second wound of the
 head." (apparently, based off this conference, *the Associated Press
 dispatch on 11/22/63 stated that Dr. Perry "said the entrance wound was
 in the front of the head*," while all the AP wires for this day stated
 that JFK had a large hole in the "back" of his head.);

 3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland, Attending Surgeon*:
 a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
 massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
 trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
 a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
 b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
 appear to be an entrance wound."
 c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
 head wound, and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull
 had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
 brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar
 tissue had been blasted out* "; " there was definitely a piece of
 cerebellum that extruded from the wound "; " the loss of cerebral and
 cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
 large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
 impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
 anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
 taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
 skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
 head.";

 4) *Dr. Marion Thomas "Pepper" Jenkins, Chief Anesthesiologist *[deceased
 11/22/94]:
 WR 529-530 / 17 H 14-15 / CE 392: report addressed to Administrator
 C.J. Price dated 11/22/63 (the verbatim, retyped report, this time
 addressed to Dean A.J. Gill, can be found at 20 H 252-253)---" a great
 laceration on *the right side of the head (temporal and occipital*),
 causing a great defect in the skull plate so that there was herniation
 and laceration of great areas of the brain, even to the extent that *the
 cerebellum had portruded from the wound*."[see also p. 35 of Jesse
 Curry's 1969 book entitled "JFK Assassination File"];

 5) *Dr. Charles James "Jim" Carrico, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) WR 519-520 / 17 H 4-5 / CE 392: handwritten report dated
 11/22/63---"[*the skull] wound had avulsed the calvarium and shredded
 brain tissue present with profuse oozing attempts to control slow oozing
from cerebral and cerebellar tissue via packs instituted *."; "small
 penetrating wound of ent. neck";

 6) *Dr. Ronald Coy Jones, Chief Resident Surgeon*:
 a) 20 H 333: handwritten report dated 11/23/63---" severe skull and
 brain injury was noted as well as a small hole in anterior midline of
 neck thought to be a bullet entrance wound air was bubbling through the
 neck wound.";
 b)a) 6 H 53-54, 56 / testimony (3/24/64)---" *he had a large wound in the
right posterior side of the head There was large defect in the back side
 of the head* as the President lay on the cart with what appeared to be
 some brain hanging out of this wound with multiple pieces of skull noted
 with the brain "; "*what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior
 portion of the skull *the only speculation that I could have as far as to
 how this could occur with a single wound would be that it would enter
 the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change
 its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the
 head."; "The hole [in the throat] was very small and relatively clean
 cut, as you would see in a bullet that is entering rather than exiting
 from a patient.";

 7) *Dr. Gene Coleman Akin, Resident Anesthesiologist *[a.k.a. Solomon Ben
 Israel]:
 6 H 65 and 67 / testimony---"*The back of the right occipitalparietal
 portion of his head was shattered*, with brain substance extruding."; *"I
 assume the right occiptalparietal region was the exit,* so to speak, that
*he had probably been hit on the other side of the head*, or at least
 tangentially in the back of the head "; "this [the neck wound] must have
 been an entrance wound ";

*8) Dr. Paul Conrad Peters, Urologist*:
 6 H 70-71 / testimony---"It was pointed out that an examination of the
 brain had been done we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted
 the large occipital wound ";" *I noticed that there was a large defect in
 the occiput It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area
 that there was a large defect*.";

 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
 himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
 entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
 crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
 mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
 surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
 the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
 lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
 about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
 entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
 b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
 and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
 body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
 c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
 (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
 (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
 d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
 Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
 in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
 all means, not to.";





*Your faked video shows blood splatter coming from the front where no exit wound existed*. It is so evident that you are just being contrary. With that said I am thinking we are done here because you just won't stop being a blithering jackass._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<< WALL OF BULLSHIT SNIPPED >>*
> 
> .
Click to expand...








hat tip to NLT for the pic


----------



## 7forever

JFK was shot three times in this order: *The only confirmed exit wound is the headshot, on the right rear*.

In the throat

*In the back around T3*

In the right forehead


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Before killer[


unnecessaRY RE POST DELETED


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockland

7-Upchuck hasn't re-posted his "Before killer *Bill Greer*..." doe snot in over seven hours.  He must be busy masturbating furiously to the exploding head gif.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 7-Upchuck hasn't re-posted his "Before killer *Bill Greer*..." doe snot in over seven hours.  He must be busy masturbating furiously to the exploding head gif.


 he gummed up the keyboard or has wrist cramps..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> JFK was shot three times in this order: *The only confirmed exit wound is the headshot, on the right rear*.
> 
> In the throat
> 
> *In the back around T3*
> 
> In the right forehead


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was shot three times in this order: *The only confirmed exit wound is the headshot, on the right rear*.
> 
> In the throat
> 
> *In the back around T3*
> 
> In the right forehead
Click to expand...

can you say fuck you ....I knew you could!


----------



## Rockland

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was shot three times in this order: *The only confirmed exit wound is the headshot, on the right rear*.
> 
> In the throat
> 
> *In the back around T3*
> 
> In the right forehead
Click to expand...


Okay, I LOL'd at this one.


----------



## 7forever

*Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
Mrs. HILL - *The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out*, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. *It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mrs. HILL - Yes; and as I came across the street--as I said---I never did see Mrs. Kennedy get up or anything, because when I ran across the street, the first motorcycle that was fight behind her nearly hit me turning around, because I looked up in his face and he was looking all around. 
Mr. SPECTER - You mean the policeman?
Mrs. HILL - Yes; and I don't think he ever did see me. I Just looked at him and dodged then because I thought his wheel was going to hit me, and I don't think he ever did see me, and I ran across through there and started up the hill. When I looked down on the ground, I mean, as I was running up the hill to catch that man, I looked down and saw some red stuff and I thought, "Oh, they got him, he's bleeding," and this is embarrassing, but it turned out to be Koolade or some sort of red drink.
Mr. SPECTER - You thought they had gotten the man who was running away?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.
*Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - Can you describe what that man looked like?
Mrs. HILL - He wasn't
Mr. SPECTER - How tall was he? 
Mrs. HILL - He wasn't very tall.
Mr. SPECTER - Was he more than 5 feet tall, or can you give me any meaningful description of him?
Mrs. HILL - Well, yes; but I don't want to. 
Mr. SPECTER - Why is that?

Mrs. HILL - Well, because I had told several people and I also said it that day down there and the person that I described, and I am fully aware that his whereabouts have been known at all times, and that it seems that I am merely using a figure and converting it to my story, but the person that I saw looked a lot like---I would say the general build as I would think Jack Ruby would from that position. But I have talked with the FBI about this and I told them I realized that his whereabouts had been covered at all times and of course I didn't---at that time I didn't realize that the shots were coming from the building. I frankly thought they were coming from the knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Why did you think they were coming from the knoll? 
Mrs. HILL - That was just my idea where they were coming from.

Mrs. HILL - Not any different from any of them. I thought it was just people shooting from the knoll---I did think there was more than one person shooting. 
*Mr. SPECTER - You did think there was more than one person shooting?
Mrs. HILL - Yes, sir.
Mr. SPECTER - What made you think that?
Mrs. HILL - The way the 'gun report sounded and the difference in the way they were fired-the timing*.

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else*.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.

Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.
Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*FRAME 310* OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, while he brought the car to a near stop. That's really what her testimony focuses on, the fatal shot, and any more just prior or after that.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.



Where in her testimony does Jean Hill say anything of the sort, Chuckles the Clown?  Certainly not in what you posted.  Care to try again?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in her testimony does Jean Hill say anything of the sort, Chuckles the Clown?  Certainly not in what you posted.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She said many times she saw the ss service shooting back*. In fact, she was the one who brought it up first. She didn't understand why they were shooting at all, *so she could came up with the most innocent excuse*. Greer shot jfk intentionally, not because he was shooting back at the assassins, so to speak.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and *I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots* at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> *Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> *FRAME 310* OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, while he brought the car to a near stop.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in her testimony does Jean Hill say anything of the sort, Chuckles the Clown?  Certainly not in what you posted.  Care to try again?
Click to expand...


*She said many times she saw the ss service shooting back*. In fact, she was the one who brought it up first. She didn't understand why they were shooting at all, *so she came up with the most innocent excuse*. Greer shot jfk intentionally, not because he was shooting back at the assassins, so to speak.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and *I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Mr. SPECTER - *And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots* at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
*Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

*FRAME 310* OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, while he brought the car to a near stop.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in her testimony does Jean Hill say anything of the sort, Chuckles the Clown?  Certainly not in what you posted.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She said many times she saw the ss service shooting back*. In fact, she was the one who brought it up first. She didn't understand why they were shooting at all, *so she came up with the most innocent excuse*. Greer shot jfk intentionally, not because he was shooting back at the assassins, so to speak.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and *I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service?
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots* at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> *Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> *FRAME 310* OF ZAPRUDER. *Jean Hill was looking directly at the limo just before Greer shot the President*, while he brought the car to a near stop.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1QSVX7SiCo]how to spackle basics.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in her testimony does Jean Hill say anything of the sort, Chuckles the Clown?  Certainly not in what you posted.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She said many times she saw the ss service shooting back*.
Click to expand...


*Where* in Jean Hill's testimony does she say she *saw* Bill Greer shoot JFK?  Where in her testimony does she say she *saw* the Secret Service guys shooting back?  *Nowhere.* 

There's a whole lot of "I thought I heard" and "It sounded like," but not one "I saw." Jean Hill didn't "see" shit, bunkie.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> [


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She said many times she saw the ss service shooting back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where* in Jean Hill's testimony does she say she *saw* Bill Greer shoot JFK?  Where in her testimony does she say she *saw* the Secret Service guys shooting back?  *Nowhere.*
> 
> There's a whole lot of "I thought I heard" and "It sounded like," but not one "I saw." Jean Hill didn't "see" shit, bunkie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to say it directly
Click to expand...


Let the backpedaling begin. 



7forever said:


> the films prove that Greer did shoot jfk.



Which films would that be?  I've been watching the Zapruder, Nix and Muchmore films.  You, on the other hand, seem to be watching "Fantasia".


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where* in Jean Hill's testimony does she say she *saw* Bill Greer shoot JFK?  Where in her testimony does she say she *saw* the Secret Service guys shooting back?  *Nowhere.*
> 
> There's a whole lot of "I thought I heard" and "It sounded like," but not one "I saw." Jean Hill didn't "see" shit, bunkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to say it directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the backpedaling begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> the films prove that Greer did shoot jfk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which films would that be?  I've been watching the Zapruder, Nix and Muchmore films.  You, on the other hand, seem to be watching "Fantasia".
Click to expand...


Go ahead and track Greer's left arm in all three films. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence, but not in the other two*.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q674/brian_dawson1RL][/QUOTE]
> 
> The fake reflection on Roy's head is a moot point, sorry.:D
> 
> [B]The reflection was proven fake long ago[/B]. It only appears in the Zapruder film. That means [B]it wasn't added to three other recordings where it must be present had it been real[/B].
> 
> -Mary Moorman took her [B]polaroid[/B] at Zapruder frame 309, and in it [B]the white blob was not added[/B].
> -The[B] Muchmore Film [/B]is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and [B]no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either[/B].
> -And finally,[B] the all-important Nix Film [/B]provides a double whammy. Not only[B] is [/B]it [B]missing the white blob[/B], but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. [B]His head moves perfectly with the white blob in Zapruder, but they didn't bother adding any fake imagery to these three other recordings[/B].
> 
> [B]-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. [U]THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN[/U][/B].
> 
> [img]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/WallPaint615.jpg


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill, the lady in red saw the driver shoot back*.
> 
> [
Click to expand...


*It's NOT based on a theory at all*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. *How would you address this simple video fact?* He was passing a whited out object.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q674/brian_dawson1RL][/QUOTE]
> 
> The fake reflection on Roy's head is a moot point, sorry.:D
> 
> [B]The reflection was proven fake long ago[/B]. It only appears in the Zapruder film. That means [B]it wasn't added to three other recordings where it must be present had it been real[/B].
> 
> -Mary Moorman took her [B]polaroid[/B] at Zapruder frame 309, and in it [B]the white blob was not added[/B].
> -The[B] Muchmore Film [/B]is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and [B]no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either[/B].
> -And finally,[B] the all-important Nix Film [/B]provides a double whammy. Not only[B] is [/B]it [B]missing the white blob[/B], but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. [B]His head moves perfectly with the white blob in Zapruder, but they didn't bother adding any fake imagery to these three other recordings[/B].
> 
> [B]-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. [U]THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN[/U][/B].
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i_bJHAVeDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i_bJHAVeDA[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Freewill

Someone farted


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Someone farted



*Connally was shot between frames 231-234*. Your single bullet myth is destroyed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone farted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Connally was shot between frames 231-234*. Your single bullet myth is destroyed.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49KH68OWVrI]How to Build a Chicken Coop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone farted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Freewilly is stumped*.
> 
> JFK Assassination Forum Kennedy Assassination JFK Assassination Forum JFK Dealey Plaza Dallas November 22nd 1963 Assassination of JFK
> The Testimony of John B. Connally
> 
> *Connally was shot in the back immediately after jfk was shot from the front. That proves two shooters hit their target in less than one second*. How many gunshot victims are asked to determine when they were shot by watching a video of when they were shot? The Governor knew when he was shot, and there is no person or group that can make a logical argument to the contrary. *Jfk reacted to being shot no later than 225*.
> 
> Source: Warren Commission Testimony of Governor John Bowden Connally, Jr. on April 21, 1964 - 4H, 145
> Mr. SPECTER. I have just one other question, Governor. With respect to the films and the slides which you have viewed this morning, had you ever seen those pictures before this morning?
> *Governor CONNALLY. I had seen what purported to be a copy of the film when I was in the hospital in Dallas*. I had not seen the slides.
> Mr. SPECTER. And *when do you think you were hit on those slides, Governor*, or in what range of slides?
> Governor CONNALLY. We took - you are talking about the number of the slides?
> Mr. SPECTER. Yes.
> Governor CONNALLY. As we looked at them this morning, and as you related the numbers to me, it appeared to me that I was hit in the range between 130 or 131, I dont remember precisely, up to 134, in that bracket.
> Mr. SPECTER. May I suggest to you that it was 231?
> *Governor CONNALLY. Well, 231 and 234, then*.
> Mr. SPECTER. The series under our numbering system starts with a higher number when the car comes around the turn, so when you come out of the sign, which was -
> Governor CONNALLY. It was just after we came out of the sign, for whatever that sequence of numbers was, and if it was 200, I correct my testimony. *It was 231 to about 234. It was within that range*.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM6SdZpJWOs]How to Make Cupcakes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone farted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Connally was shot between frames 231-234*. Your single bullet myth is destroyed.
Click to expand...

he means:


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Someone farted



*Freewilly is stumped*.

JFK Assassination Forum Kennedy Assassination JFK Assassination Forum JFK Dealey Plaza Dallas November 22nd 1963 Assassination of JFK
The Testimony of John B. Connally

*Connally was shot in the back immediately after jfk was shot from the front. That proves two shooters hit their target in less than one second*. How many gunshot victims are asked to determine when they were shot by watching a video of when they were shot? The Governor knew when he was shot, and there is no person or group that can make a logical argument to the contrary. *Jfk reacted to being shot no later than 225*.  

Source: Warren Commission Testimony of Governor John Bowden Connally, Jr. on April 21, 1964 - 4H, 145 
Mr. SPECTER. I have just one other question, Governor. With respect to the films and the slides which you have viewed this morning, had you ever seen those pictures before this morning? 
*Governor CONNALLY. I had seen what purported to be a copy of the film when I was in the hospital in Dallas*. I had not seen the slides. 
Mr. SPECTER. And *when do you think you were hit on those slides, Governor*, or in what range of slides? 
Governor CONNALLY. We took - you are talking about the number of the slides? 
Mr. SPECTER. Yes. 
Governor CONNALLY. As we looked at them this morning, and as you related the numbers to me, it appeared to me that I was hit in the range between 130 or 131, I dont remember precisely, up to 134, in that bracket. 
Mr. SPECTER. May I suggest to you that it was 231? 
*Governor CONNALLY. Well, 231 and 234, then*. 
Mr. SPECTER. The series under our numbering system starts with a higher number when the car comes around the turn, so when you come out of the sign, which was - 
Governor CONNALLY. It was just after we came out of the sign, for whatever that sequence of numbers was, and if it was 200, I correct my testimony. *It was 231 to about 234. It was within that range*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone farted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Freewilly is stumped*.
> 
> JFK Assassination Forum Kennedy Assassination JFK Assassination Forum JFK Dealey Plaza Dallas November 22nd 1963 Assassination of JFK
> The Testimony of John B. Connally
> 
> *Connally was shot in the back immediately after jfk was shot from the front. That proves two shooters hit their target in less than one second*. How many gunshot victims are asked to determine when they were shot by watching a video of when they were shot? The Governor knew when he was shot, and there is no person or group that can make a logical argument to the contrary. *Jfk reacted to being shot no later than 225*.
> 
> Source: Warren Commission Testimony of Governor John Bowden Connally, Jr. on April 21, 1964 - 4H, 145
> Mr. SPECTER. I have just one other question, Governor. With respect to the films and the slides which you have viewed this morning, had you ever seen those pictures before this morning?
> *Governor CONNALLY. I had seen what purported to be a copy of the film when I was in the hospital in Dallas*. I had not seen the slides.
> Mr. SPECTER. And *when do you think you were hit on those slides, Governor*, or in what range of slides?
> Governor CONNALLY. We took - you are talking about the number of the slides?
> Mr. SPECTER. Yes.
> Governor CONNALLY. As we looked at them this morning, and as you related the numbers to me, it appeared to me that I was hit in the range between 130 or 131, I dont remember precisely, up to 134, in that bracket.
> Mr. SPECTER. May I suggest to you that it was 231?
> *Governor CONNALLY. Well, 231 and 234, then*.
> Mr. SPECTER. The series under our numbering system starts with a higher number when the car comes around the turn, so when you come out of the sign, which was -
> Governor CONNALLY. It was just after we came out of the sign, for whatever that sequence of numbers was, and if it was 200, I correct my testimony. *It was 231 to about 234. It was within that range*.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLKQtO7qbE]How to Beat FLAPPY BIRD! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Someone farted



*The film was altered in numerous ways which answers why Greer's revolver didn't produce smoke when fired*. But the fake reflection caused the headshot and functioned as the gun in the Zapruder film. *You have to prove the film was completely authentic in order for your impossible demands of proof to be legit*.

*The fake reflection syncs with the right frontal entrance*.

IT EVEN RECOILS.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone farted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The film was altered in numerous ways which answers why Greer's revolver didn't produce smoke when fired*. But the fake reflection caused the headshot and functioned as the gun in the Zapruder film. *You have to prove the film was completely authentic in order for your impossible demands of proof to be legit*.
> 
> *The fake reflection syncs with the right frontal entrance*.
> 
> IT EVEN RECOILS.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> The film was altered in numerous ways which answers why Greer's revolver didn't produce smoke when fired.



The film is unaltered which answers why 7 has to lie through his tooth in order to support his delusions.


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film was altered in numerous ways which answers why Greer's revolver didn't produce smoke when fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The film is unaltered which answers why 7 has to lie through his tooth in order to support his delusions.
Click to expand...


The film was altered which answers why you have to *lie through your two teeth* in order to support stupidity.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> The film was altered



Prove it.  We'll wait.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because he found out that he was planning on stealing all of his Cinnamon Toast Crunch.

True story 







Cleese.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> Greer shot Kenendy.
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> http://bestuff.com/images/images_of_stuff/64x64crop/john-cleese-161311.jpg?1
> 
> Cleese.[/quote]
> 
> I knew you'd finally come around.:D


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because the limo got terrible gas mileage.

True story 







Cleese.


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film was altered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  We'll wait.
Click to expand...


You have to prove it's authentic. You can't. *Can a sun reflection on a man's head fire a shot into another man's head*, or was that just a video alteration from the 60's?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because he weighed the same as a duck, which proved he was a witch.

True story. 







Cleese.


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film was altered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove it's authentic. You can't.
Click to expand...


Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class how it was altered, and show your proof.


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  We'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove it's authentic. You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class how it was altered, and show your proof.
Click to expand...


I proved my case long ago. You have the burden of proving Oswald's guilt. *You haven't even tried*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because someone stole his lunch.

True story. 








Cleese.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because Jackie Kenendy queefed.

True story. 







Cleese.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film was altered in numerous ways which answers why Greer's revolver didn't produce smoke when fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The film is unaltered which answers why 7 has to lie through his tooth in order to support his delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The film was altered which answers why you have to *lie through your two teeth* in order to support stupidity.
Click to expand...

at least his two teeth aren't store bought like yours cletus!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because 9/11 Rimjob makes fart and poop posts.

True story. 







Cleese.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove it's authentic. You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class how it was altered, and show your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you could disprove what I've proved, then you'd be quick to answer any of my questions. YOU ANSWER NONE. Is it possible for a sun reflection to shoot a president in the head?
Click to expand...

you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
the reflection you wish was a gun is just a reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob 
effectively mimicking  a rorschach blot...
the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.  We'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove it's authentic. You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class *how it was altered, and show your proof*.
Click to expand...


The right front of jfk's face is missing in frame 313 and the right lateral x-ray. *That didn't really happen. That's clear proof the Zfilm was altered*. 

*That said, they left the truth with the rear exit very clearly depticted in that same critical frame, 313*.














THE ZAPRUDER FILM WAS DEFINITELY ALTERED.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove it's authentic. You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class *how it was altered, and show your proof*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ZAPRUDER FILM WAS DEFINITELY ALTERED.
Click to expand...

specious speculation edited out...


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the burden of proof is on you, since you're the one claiming the film was altered.  Please tell the class how it was altered, and show your proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could disprove what I've proved, then you'd be quick to answer any of my questions. YOU ANSWER NONE. Is it possible for a sun reflection to shoot a president in the head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
> the reflection you wish was a gun is just a reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob
> effectively mimicking  a rorschach blot...
> the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....
Click to expand...


you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
the reflection you wish wasn't a gun is just a fake reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob 
effectively mimicking a rorschach blot...
the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because every breakfast item at the diner contained Spam.

True story. 







Cleese.


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The film is unaltered which answers why 7 has to lie through his tooth in order to support his delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The film was altered which answers why you have to *lie through your two teeth* in order to support stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at least his two teeth aren't store bought like yours cletus!
Click to expand...


Damn right!

Wait, what?


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could disprove what I've proved, then you'd be quick to answer any of my questions. YOU ANSWER NONE. Is it possible for a sun reflection to shoot a president in the head?
> 
> 
> 
> you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
> the reflection you wish was a gun is just a reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob
> effectively mimicking  a rorschach blot...
> the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
> the reflection you wish wasn't a gun is just a fake reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob
> effectively mimicking a rorschach blot...
> the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....
Click to expand...

typically pathetic..


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> Greer shot Kenendy because every breakfast item at the diner contained Spam.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleese.


even the lobster!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
> the reflection you wish wasn't a gun is just a fake reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob
> effectively mimicking a rorschach blot...
> the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....
> 
> 
> 
> *typically pathetic*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never disappoint.
Click to expand...

thanks too back you always do....


----------



## Rockland

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've proven nothing except that you're a raving nut sack ....
> the reflection you wish wasn't a gun is just a fake reflection when you blow it up it becomes a blob
> effectively mimicking a rorschach blot...
> the rest is your deceased mind working over time ....
> 
> 
> 
> *typically pathetic*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never disappoint.
Click to expand...


A cup of tea has been steeping on my counter for over six hours now.  I'll just nuke it for a minute and fifteen seconds.  It'll be good as new.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greer shot Kenendy because every breakfast item at the diner contained Spam.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleese.
> 
> 
> 
> even the lobster!
Click to expand...


*It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greer shot Kenendy because every breakfast item at the diner contained Spam.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleese.
> 
> 
> 
> even the lobster!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
Click to expand...

whited out? 
you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....

funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...


----------



## Rockland

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *typically pathetic*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cup of tea has been steeping on my counter for over six hours now.  I'll just nuke it for a minute and fifteen seconds.  It'll be good as new.
Click to expand...


Aww, poor 7 deleted his post because he couldn't stand being at the bottom of the page.  He does this *all* the time.


----------



## Faun

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> even the lobster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
Click to expand...

Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?


----------



## daws101

Faun said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
Click to expand...

other than entertainment value none....


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
Click to expand...


The exit on the right rear was examined and found to be exactly where it always was, and will be. *The rear exit is corroborated by the autopsy report, too*.

*The bullet entered the right forehead*, lifted up the Parietal bone, creating extensive fractures *and* *ultimately exited the Occipital bone*. The autopsy photo matches frame 313 quite predictably.

_Dr. Grossman clearly states that the hole was too large to be an entrance wound_, because the large irregular hole was a wound of exit. *The back of the head was lifted up to demonstrate the large wound on the right rear*. Frame 313 and the autopsy report jibe nicely to produce a factual basis for the rear blow-out witnessed by forty or so folks, including Jackie and the driver. *Instead of completely lying, Dr. Humes simply understated the missing skull in the Occipital region which the hole was most dominant*. 

Lastly, Dr. Grossman describes perfectly the confusion about whether a hole exited in the Parietal region: *"It was clear to me that the right parietal bone had been lifted up by a bullet which had exited."* It was on the right rear and the top back/Parietal. *His hair and skull is clearly lifted up in 313, thereby corroborating Grossman's accurate view of the wounds*. 

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)
JFK Lancer

Missile Wounds

1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
 involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
 temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
 absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
 approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.

11) *Dr. Robert G. Grossman, Resident Neurosurgeon*:
a) "High Treason", pages 30, 36, 51, 53, 459 ("The Boston Globe", June
21, 1981-notes placed in JFK Library [see also "Killing Kennedy", pp.
303-304, "Between The Signal and the Noise" by Roger Bruce Feinman
(1993) and Groden's "TKOAP", p. 181])---*saw two separate head wounds*: *a
large defect in the parietal area above the right ear*, 

as well as "*a
large* [albeit smaller than the first wound described], *separate wound*,
*located squarely in the occiput*."; " 

_*described a large hole squarely in
the occiput,* *far too large for a bullet entry wound *"; Grossman_: "*It was
clear to me that the right parietal bone had been lifted up by a bullet
which had exited*."; noticed the skin flap near the right temple; *Dr.
Clark picked up the back of the head to demonstrate the wound*;
b) 6 H 81 (Salyer)---confirms Grossman's presence in Trauma Room One;


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The exit on the right rear was examined and found to be exactly where it always was, and will be. *The rear exit is corroborated by the autopsy report, too*.
> 
> *The bullet entered the right forehead*, lifted up the Parietal bone, creating extensive fractures *and* *ultimately exited the Occipital bone*. The autopsy photo matches frame 313 quite predictably.
> 
> _Dr. Grossman clearly states that the hole was too large to be an entrance wound_, because the large irregular hole was a wound of exit. *The back of the head was lifted up to demonstrate the large wound on the right rear*. Frame 313 and the autopsy report jibe nicely to produce a factual basis for the rear blow-out witnessed by forty or so folks, including Jackie and the driver. *Instead of completely lying, Dr. Humes simply understated the missing skull in the Occipital region which the hole was most dominant*.
> 
> Lastly, Dr. Grossman describes perfectly the confusion about whether a hole exited in the Parietal region: *"It was clear to me that the right parietal bone had been lifted up by a bullet which had exited."* It was on the right rear and the top back/Parietal. *His hair and skull is clearly lifted up in 313, thereby corroborating Grossman's accurate view of the wounds*.
> 
> V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)
> JFK Lancer
> 
> Missile Wounds
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 11) *Dr. Robert G. Grossman, Resident Neurosurgeon*:
> a) "High Treason", pages 30, 36, 51, 53, 459 ("The Boston Globe", June
> 21, 1981-notes placed in JFK Library [see also "Killing Kennedy", pp.
> 303-304, "Between The Signal and the Noise" by Roger Bruce Feinman
> (1993) and Groden's "TKOAP", p. 181])---*saw two separate head wounds*: *a
> large defect in the parietal area above the right ear*,
> 
> as well as "*a
> large* [albeit smaller than the first wound described], *separate wound*,
> *located squarely in the occiput*."; "
> 
> _*described a large hole squarely in
> the occiput,* *far too large for a bullet entry wound *"; Grossman_: "*It was
> clear to me that the right parietal bone had been lifted up by a bullet
> which had exited*."; noticed the skin flap near the right temple; *Dr.
> Clark picked up the back of the head to demonstrate the wound*;
> b) 6 H 81 (Salyer)---confirms Grossman's presence in Trauma Room One;
Click to expand...


Greer shot Kenendy because of retarded posts like this.

True story. 






Cleese.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely *batshit insane*?
Click to expand...


*Zapruder was altered*. Is it possible for a fake reflection on a man's head to shoot a man in the head behind him?

*This old copy shows the recoil/jolt backward but with video fakery*. The second gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist. 

*The gun was hidden during the shooting sequence in Zapruder but shows up again in frame 319*. Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot. *Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door*.LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Greer shot Kenendy because he couldn't find Waldo.

True story. 








Cleese.


----------



## 7forever




----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSZ6O34YQTo]Hitler gets bad news about his Amy's Baking Company franchise... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
Click to expand...


like you magic bullet thoerists who believe in magic bullets and one lone nut killing him from behind?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.
> 
> jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion
> 
> Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.
> 
> I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170K VIEWS



that many views.that tells you right there that while there may be only agent trolls like dawgshit and rat in the ass posting here,people are looking at this thread and reading it learning from you that it was the driver,

matter of fact  more and more people are waking up all the time that it was the driver that did it not the man with the rifle from behidn the fence because I was talking to a coworker of mine ther othe day who i had talked many times before about the jfk assassination and i had only talked to her mentioning the REASONS why the CIA killed him.I never went into who did it and how or anything. and guess what seven?

 she told me that she was looking at something and out of the blue,she said she saw soemthing that convinced her the driver did it.AGAIN I had never said a word to her about the driver doing it or who was behind it or anything,she decided that on her own,plus a friend of mine i had never mentioend that to before,he said the same thing as well a couple months ago.


so people are waking up,the truth is no longer a secret anymore,more and more people are catching on it was the driver that did it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started posting this over three years ago. *His left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence* and replaced with video fakery. In other words, they (THE GOVERNMENT EDITORS) were required to make it look like he shot jfk, but provided some excuses for people not to believe it. *Greer's arm extention refutes those excuses completely*.
> 
> jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion
> 
> Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.
> 
> I started looking at the Zapruder film in 7-09 and it went from there. *I got the closeup of Greer's arm going over in 9-2010. That's what's made it factual. I paid a guy a whopping thirty dollars to enhance it*. Once that was clear this case was closed for everyone willing to look past all the nonsense that came before it. *If Greer's left arm really moved back toward JFK just the way it appears to in Zapruder, then he was definitely the shooter*. They apparently had to create a cartoon of Greer shooting jfk, which is quite comical to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170K VIEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that many views.that tells you right there that while there may be only agent trolls like dawgshit and rat in the ass posting here,people are looking at this thread and reading it learning from you that it was the driver,
> 
> matter of fact  more and more people are waking up all the time that it was the driver that did it not the man with the rifle from behidn the fence because I was talking to a coworker of mine ther othe day who i had talked many times before about the jfk assassination and i had only talked to her mentioning the REASONS why the CIA killed him.I never went into who did it and how or anything. and guess what seven?
> 
> she told me that she was looking at something and out of the blue,she said she saw soemthing that convinced her the driver did it.AGAIN I had never said a word to her about the driver doing it or who was behind it or anything,she decided that on her own,plus a friend of mine i had never mentioend that to before,he said the same thing as well a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> so people are waking up,the truth is no longer a secret anymore,more and more people are catching on it was the driver that did it.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJE5BoihVHo]Hitler and the singing Burgdorf incident - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland *THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*
> 
> Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6K0wdcucJE]Hitler is informed Himmler did not unclog his toilet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland *THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*.

Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*

Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Testimony Of Dr. Ro
> 
> [URL=http://s889.photobucket.com/user/77forever/media/WallPaint566.jpg.html]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBYHDevLQ8w]Hitler goes to the toilet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

No challenge in over four years of posting the truth. The driver did it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> No challenge in over four years of posting the truth. The driver did it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqq2Px58ZdU]Hitler finds out his daughter is pregnant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> No challenge in over four years of posting the truth. The driver did it.


only when you masturbate ....


----------



## 7forever

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit

*Greer passes the gun starting at frame 242 with both his hands off the wheel at frame 241.* The last frame you see the fitted gun is 278, then the altered film pans upward.  

*Frame 241 shows both hands off the wheel just before he passes gun*.










175K

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> 
> *Greer passes the gun starting at frame 242 with both his hands off the wheel at frame 241.* The last frame you see the fitted gun is 278, then the altered film pans upward.
> 
> *Frame 241 shows both hands off the wheel just before he passes gun*.
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## 7forever

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

*This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*. 

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This interview leaves no doubt *


*




*


----------



## 7forever

[B said:
			
		

> Faun[/B];8903358]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
Click to expand...


*The exit wound was on the right rear*. That's a fact. I don't have to lie about anything. *I just post facts that go unchallenged*.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I&list=PLCA3C4F4B4B12C20C&index=21&feature=plpp_video]JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328 - YouTube[/ame]

*The back of his head opens up and skull detaches*. The red blotch was painted in. *It entered over the right eye*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun[/B];8903358]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whited out?
> you really believe any sane person would buy that bullshit....
> 
> funny how the non blown up original pov of the film refutes the shit out of your fantasy it clearly shows the white blobs you wish were a gun are just reflections off the heads of greer and the other bodyguard.
> men used a shit load of "product on their hair in those days.
> that it what is shown it the film....the rest is your favorite masterbation fantasy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there really any point in debating with someone who is completely batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The exit wound was on the right rear*.
Click to expand...


----------



## emilynghiem

Liability said:


> Because of the beveled nature of the wounds to the bone fragments from the President's skull, I came to the conclusion that the kill shot did come from behind the President.
> 
> Thus, the limo driver clearly didn't do it.
> 
> Oswald was very probably involved, not just the "patsy" he claimed to have been.
> 
> Could there have been other shooters?  Maybe.  There is not a great deal of good evidence for that proposition, however.



Reclaiming History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This book on the JFK Assassination, compiled by a famous prosecutor Vincent Bugliosi has won awards, and carries a memorable review, by a hard core believer who changed his mind after reading this book.

The little I know makes me think there had to be other conspirators, and not sure if reading this book would change my mind. But if people who seriously studied the case in depth, and were previously convinced there was more going on, changed their minds, I would recommend it to others. It is over 1600 pages of very detailed material though.


----------



## emilynghiem

Honestly 7
I don't see how this issue can ever be resolved if people have trust issues
being projected onto the evidence, sources, and each other.

I think we'd have better luck:
* requiring spiritual and group therapy for all people with opinions one way or another,
and making sure NOBODY is projecting anything other than verifiable agreed truth
* finding the reincarnated soulmates of all people involved in this assassination, and doing "past life regression therapy" to uncover the details from the subconsious conscience.

If science could be perfected to measure fact from fiction
by the quality of energy or brainwaves/signals, maybe we could settle this.

But even that WOULD NOT WORK if people are PROJECTING TRUST ISSUES.
We'd have to address the mutual distrust no matter WHAT evidence or theory is looked at.

Thank you, 7
If I can help you in any way to resolve this or related issues
I am happy to help!



7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greer shot Kenendy because every breakfast item at the diner contained Spam.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleese.
> 
> 
> 
> even the lobster!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's all based on your denial of simple facts, you lying jackass*. Greer's hands were off the wheel before he shot jfk. How would you address this simple video fact? *He was passing a whited out object, another fact you must ignore*.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

emilynghiem said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the beveled nature of the wounds to the bone fragments from the President's skull, I came to the conclusion that the kill shot did come from behind the President.
> 
> Thus, the limo driver clearly didn't do it.
> 
> Oswald was very probably involved, not just the "patsy" he claimed to have been.
> 
> Could there have been other shooters?  Maybe.  There is not a great deal of good evidence for that proposition, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaiming History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This book on the JFK Assassination, compiled by a famous prosecutor Vincent Bugliosi has won awards, and carries a memorable review, by a hard core believer who changed his mind after reading this book.
> 
> The little I know makes me think there had to be other conspirators, and not sure if reading this book would change my mind. But if people who seriously studied the case in depth, and were previously convinced there was more going on, changed their minds, I would recommend it to others. It is over 1600 pages of very detailed material though.
Click to expand...


Vince is a clever paid shill or the government on their payroll just like that other phony fraud gerald posner is.His book has been debunked and shreadded to pieces.anybody from the government can come on there and type their review they want everyone naive enough to believe in it.   only an idiot wouldnt think there were multiple shooters.

the magic bullet theorists always fall falt on their face saying oswald was the lone assassin because  main facts they cant account for.1.witnesses saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle.2.all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of the head was an EXIt wound proving a shot came from the front.same as the throut wound.3.if you know anything about forencis,you know that an exit wound is larger than an entrance wound of a bullet.the bullet wound in the back of the head was large where the wound in the front of the head was very small,his face would not have existed had it come from the back.4.more importantly this cinces it there were multiple shooters is that there were several bullts photographed and found all over the place that could not be linked to oswalds rifle,one in the opposite side of the grassy knoll the opposite of zapruder where and FBI man is seen picking it up putting it in his pocket and walking off,one in the street sign policeman saw and was removed and replaced two days later,one in the curb that was removed and relaced and covered over as well,one in the middle of the street a policeman identified as a bullet,one in the chrome of the limo found and photographed,one in the windshield that forensic experts said was an ENTRANCE shot. the magic bullet theirsts have NO ANSWERS for these facts with retarded comebacks like bullshit and crap like that knowing they are cornered.

oh and you are adressing LIAR ABILITY, there,a paid government shill so you wont get anywhere with him.


----------



## emilynghiem

Thanks, I have never been able to shake the gut feeling
that other people were involved besides Oswald.

Maybe it's just my disbelief that a single person can pull that off.

I've seen what it takes to get things done less complicated than this,
and it takes more than one person.

Sorry for this thread, I went back and reviewed the photos and film footage.
It just breaks my heart, and I pray that people who grieve for our nation
and govt can find healing and unity and we can move forward to a better stage.

These stages we have to go through, I just have to remember that all nations
and generations suffer war and violence until we can rise to a higher level that
no longer requires that. 

Just heartbreaking and grievous to me.



9/11 inside job said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the beveled nature of the wounds to the bone fragments from the President's skull, I came to the conclusion that the kill shot did come from behind the President.
> 
> Thus, the limo driver clearly didn't do it.
> 
> Oswald was very probably involved, not just the "patsy" he claimed to have been.
> 
> Could there have been other shooters?  Maybe.  There is not a great deal of good evidence for that proposition, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaiming History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This book on the JFK Assassination, compiled by a famous prosecutor Vincent Bugliosi has won awards, and carries a memorable review, by a hard core believer who changed his mind after reading this book.
> 
> The little I know makes me think there had to be other conspirators, and not sure if reading this book would change my mind. But if people who seriously studied the case in depth, and were previously convinced there was more going on, changed their minds, I would recommend it to others. It is over 1600 pages of very detailed material though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vince is a clever paid shill or the government on their payroll just like that other phony fraud gerald posner is.His book has been debunked and shreadded to pieces.anybody from the government can come on there and type their review they want everyone naive enough to believe in it.   only an idiot wouldnt think there were multiple shooters.
> 
> the magic bullet theorists always fall falt on their face saying oswald was the lone assassin because  main facts they cant account for.1.witnesses saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle.2.all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of the head was an EXIt wound proving a shot came from the front.same as the throut wound.3.if you know anything about forencis,you know that an exit wound is larger than an entrance wound of a bullet.the bullet wound in the back of the head was large where the wound in the front of the head was very small,his face would not have existed had it come from the back.4.more importantly this cinces it there were multiple shooters is that there were several bullts photographed and found all over the place that could not be linked to oswalds rifle,one in the opposite side of the grassy knoll the opposite of zapruder where and FBI man is seen picking it up putting it in his pocket and walking off,one in the street sign policeman saw and was removed and replaced two days later,one in the curb that was removed and relaced and covered over as well,one in the middle of the street a policeman identified as a bullet,one in the chrome of the limo found and photographed,one in the windshield that forensic experts said was an ENTRANCE shot. the magic bullet theirsts have NO ANSWERS for these facts with retarded comebacks like bullshit and crap like that knowing they are cornered.
> 
> oh and you are adressing LIAR ABILITY, there,a paid government shill so you wont get anywhere with him.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

emilynghiem,

I don't what the hell you're talking about, but I can assure you that only man can expose the fact that *jfk was killed by the U.S. government*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> emilynghiem,
> 
> I don't what the hell you're talking about, but I can assure you that only man can expose the fact that *jfk was killed by the U.S. government*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted n here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

emilynghiem said:


> Thanks, I have never been able to shake the gut feeling
> that other people were involved besides Oswald.
> 
> Maybe it's just my disbelief that a single person can pull that off.
> 
> I've seen what it takes to get things done less complicated than this,
> and it takes more than one person.
> 
> Sorry for this thread, I went back and reviewed the photos and film footage.
> It just breaks my heart, and I pray that people who grieve for our nation
> and govt can find healing and unity and we can move forward to a better stage.
> 
> These stages we have to go through, I just have to remember that all nations
> and generations suffer war and violence until we can rise to a higher level that
> no longer requires that.
> 
> Just heartbreaking and grievous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaiming History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This book on the JFK Assassination, compiled by a famous prosecutor Vincent Bugliosi has won awards, and carries a memorable review, by a hard core believer who changed his mind after reading this book.
> 
> The little I know makes me think there had to be other conspirators, and not sure if reading this book would change my mind. But if people who seriously studied the case in depth, and were previously convinced there was more going on, changed their minds, I would recommend it to others. It is over 1600 pages of very detailed material though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince is a clever paid shill or the government on their payroll just like that other phony fraud gerald posner is.His book has been debunked and shreadded to pieces.anybody from the government can come on there and type their review they want everyone naive enough to believe in it.   only an idiot wouldnt think there were multiple shooters.
> 
> the magic bullet theorists always fall falt on their face saying oswald was the lone assassin because  main facts they cant account for.1.witnesses saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle.2.all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of the head was an EXIt wound proving a shot came from the front.same as the throut wound.3.if you know anything about forencis,you know that an exit wound is larger than an entrance wound of a bullet.the bullet wound in the back of the head was large where the wound in the front of the head was very small,his face would not have existed had it come from the back.4.more importantly this cinces it there were multiple shooters is that there were several bullts photographed and found all over the place that could not be linked to oswalds rifle,one in the opposite side of the grassy knoll the opposite of zapruder where and FBI man is seen picking it up putting it in his pocket and walking off,one in the street sign policeman saw and was removed and replaced two days later,one in the curb that was removed and relaced and covered over as well,one in the middle of the street a policeman identified as a bullet,one in the chrome of the limo found and photographed,one in the windshield that forensic experts said was an ENTRANCE shot. the magic bullet theirsts have NO ANSWERS for these facts with retarded comebacks like bullshit and crap like that knowing they are cornered.
> 
> oh and you are adressing LIAR ABILITY, there,a paid government shill so you wont get anywhere with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not only is there DOZENS of evidence that there wwre multuple shooters,but there is ZERO evidence oswald was involved as well. see the people that say there was a conspiracy,they dont have to try and prove it,there is way too many facts like the ones i mentioned that prove it.Its the job of the magic bulle theorists to try and prove oswald did it and they have zero evidence to prove it.In an honest court of law,he would have been aqquited in a heartbeat. Here is why.1..nobody has ever been able to duplicate his miracolous feat of running clear across the 6th floor and down the steps in under 90 seconds.Investigaters tried it,none of them could do it.
2.the first rifle they found was a mauser which looks NOTHING like a mannlicher carcano rifle.the mauser disapearred and was never seen again.
3.no marksmen has ever been able to duplicte oswalds feat.when they tried to duplicate it in 1967,they opened the window up the entire way not patially open as seen in the photos.they also cut down the tress as well because it was blocking the view of their shots and they practiced on NON MOVING TARGETS.
4.nitrate tests on oswalds cheeks tested negative proving he never could have fired the rifle.
5.oswalds palm print did not show up on the rifle until two days later after the FBI had custody of the rifle,enough time to easily lift the print.
6.photos ttaken seconds before,during,and after the shooting show nobody in the window.
7.people say he would have been back a ways from the window to take the shot but if that was so,you would see a puff of smoke in the phtoe like witnesses saw behind the picket fence and you would see some kind of figure as well and a muzzle flash that witnesses ALSO saw behind the picket fence,you dont see ANY of those things in the photo.
8.oswald is innocent.there is zero evidence he was involved.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> 8.oswald is innocent.there is zero evidence he was involved.



Except for, y'know, all the evidence that he was. 

Internet access day at the facility, Whackjob?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

back to fart again i see rat in the ass.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> back to fart again i see rat in the ass.


----------



## emilynghiem

Hi 9/11: I think it hurts the credibility of arguments to argue "absolute YES to all that one side says and absolutely NOT to anything otherwise." Especially when sides ATTACK each other's motives which clouds the arguments on both sides where it looks all political.

Has there even been a coming together of ALL advocates on both sides who WERE willing to form a consensus (and leave out people who just want to EXCLUDE the other side).

If all those historians with CREDIBLE intent and NOT just political got together from both sides, and sorted through the material to distinguish fact, fiction and possible fabrication,
then I might believe THOSE results.

Oswald Innocence Campaign: Home

If you are willing to read through Vincent Bugliosi's book and work with other historians to pick apart arguments on both sides, discarding or categorizing everything as either "agree fact, agreed opinion, disputed fact, disputed opinion, agreed as false, disputed as fabrication" etc. I would support that for JFK/Oswald's case and also for 9/11.

But it cannot be twisted or tainted by anyone with onesided agenda, to exclude others while excusing their own unproven information. 
It would have to be based on including all viewpoints, then assessing all points and agreeing what is established or not universally.

That other website lists a lot of historians.
If they are willing to meet with Vincent Bugliosi, and work out all conflicts to reach a consensus, I would trust that among people whose intent is to resolve the issues regardless what the end conclusion is or isn't; it cannot be based on political motive, but all people can participate provided the established agreed truth is the deciding criteria.

I am happy to order and send you the book, you can consider this, and I will support you in writing a petition to Bugliosi and all historians to form a consortium for the purpose of consensus; people with only objections or one-sided agenda can give input, but only people who are consensus-based and commit to resolving all objections should be in the decision.

If this could be agreed upon, I would ask leaders of the Green party to facilitate using their consensus model, with the rule that anyone making objections must be open to resolving or correcting 
the issue causing the objection; there cannot be just insistence on objection or exclusion without correcting the problem to keep the process based on inclusion and consensus of all people and points,
or else the process fails every time.



9/11 inside job said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have never been able to shake the gut feeling
> that other people were involved besides Oswald.
> 
> Maybe it's just my disbelief that a single person can pull that off.
> 
> I've seen what it takes to get things done less complicated than this,
> and it takes more than one person.
> 
> Sorry for this thread, I went back and reviewed the photos and film footage.
> It just breaks my heart, and I pray that people who grieve for our nation
> and govt can find healing and unity and we can move forward to a better stage.
> 
> These stages we have to go through, I just have to remember that all nations
> and generations suffer war and violence until we can rise to a higher level that
> no longer requires that.
> 
> Just heartbreaking and grievous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince is a clever paid shill or the government on their payroll just like that other phony fraud gerald posner is.His book has been debunked and shreadded to pieces.anybody from the government can come on there and type their review they want everyone naive enough to believe in it.   only an idiot wouldnt think there were multiple shooters.
> 
> the magic bullet theorists always fall falt on their face saying oswald was the lone assassin because  main facts they cant account for.1.witnesses saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle.2.all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of the head was an EXIt wound proving a shot came from the front.same as the throut wound.3.if you know anything about forencis,you know that an exit wound is larger than an entrance wound of a bullet.the bullet wound in the back of the head was large where the wound in the front of the head was very small,his face would not have existed had it come from the back.4.more importantly this cinces it there were multiple shooters is that there were several bullts photographed and found all over the place that could not be linked to oswalds rifle,one in the opposite side of the grassy knoll the opposite of zapruder where and FBI man is seen picking it up putting it in his pocket and walking off,one in the street sign policeman saw and was removed and replaced two days later,one in the curb that was removed and relaced and covered over as well,one in the middle of the street a policeman identified as a bullet,one in the chrome of the limo found and photographed,one in the windshield that forensic experts said was an ENTRANCE shot. the magic bullet theirsts have NO ANSWERS for these facts with retarded comebacks like bullshit and crap like that knowing they are cornered.
> 
> oh and you are adressing LIAR ABILITY, there,a paid government shill so you wont get anywhere with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only is there DOZENS of evidence that there wwre multuple shooters,but there is ZERO evidence oswald was involved as well. see the people that say there was a conspiracy,they dont have to try and prove it,there is way too many facts like the ones i mentioned that prove it.Its the job of the magic bulle theorists to try and prove oswald did it and they have zero evidence to prove it.In an honest court of law,he would have been aqquited in a heartbeat. Here is why.1..nobody has ever been able to duplicate his miracolous feat of running clear across the 6th floor and down the steps in under 90 seconds.Investigaters tried it,none of them could do it.
> 2.the first rifle they found was a mauser which looks NOTHING like a mannlicher carcano rifle.the mauser disapearred and was never seen again.
> 3.no marksmen has ever been able to duplicte oswalds feat.when they tried to duplicate it in 1967,they opened the window up the entire way not patially open as seen in the photos.they also cut down the tress as well because it was blocking the view of their shots and they practiced on NON MOVING TARGETS.
> 4.nitrate tests on oswalds cheeks tested negative proving he never could have fired the rifle.
> 5.oswalds palm print did not show up on the rifle until two days later after the FBI had custody of the rifle,enough time to easily lift the print.
> 6.photos ttaken seconds before,during,and after the shooting show nobody in the window.
> 7.people say he would have been back a ways from the window to take the shot but if that was so,you would see a puff of smoke in the phtoe like witnesses saw behind the picket fence and you would see some kind of figure as well and a muzzle flash that witnesses ALSO saw behind the picket fence,you dont see ANY of those things in the photo.
> 8.oswald is innocent.there is zero evidence he was involved.
Click to expand...


----------



## FuelRod

I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.

Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video


----------



## 7forever

FuelRod said:


> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video



*Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*

Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described? 
Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described. 
*Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?* 
Dr. McCLELLAND - No. 
Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *

*Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described?
> Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described.
> *Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?*
> Dr. McCLELLAND - No.
> Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *
> 
> *Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.
Click to expand...

hey guys 7 is posting this same shit on at least 5 other sites.....during my enforced vacation I went site hopping and everywhere I went, 7 was spanking this rotten sausage!


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described?
> Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described.
> *Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?*
> Dr. McCLELLAND - No.
> Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *
> 
> *Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey guys 7 is posting this same shit on at least 5 other sites.....during my enforced vacation I went site hopping and everywhere I went, 7 was spanking this rotten sausage!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]You got...dity ignored reality and facts?:eusa_whistle:
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FuelRod said:


> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video



someone is obviously living in denial.
see post #2624 and #2629.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nation-who-s-who-on-the-grassy-knoll-175.html

I see you have done zero research into this.if you had,you would KNOW that PBS and NOVA are funded by the government so of course they are only going to broadcast what they WANT you to hear and leave out key facts and evidence.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described?
> Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described.
> *Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?*
> Dr. McCLELLAND - No.
> Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *
> 
> *Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey guys 7 is posting this same shit on at least 5 other sites.....during my enforced vacation I went site hopping and everywhere I went, 7 was spanking this rotten sausage!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/yiKrR7BLFv0]JFK Skull Fracture Lines - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


*Go get that twerp in the your nova scotia farce and bring him here*. I will school him in the art of facts and how to mock a liar, himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

emilynghiem said:


> Hi 9/11: I think it hurts the credibility of arguments to argue "absolute YES to all that one side says and absolutely NOT to anything otherwise." Especially when sides ATTACK each other's motives which clouds the arguments on both sides where it looks all political.
> 
> Has there even been a coming together of ALL advocates on both sides who WERE willing to form a consensus (and leave out people who just want to EXCLUDE the other side).
> 
> If all those historians with CREDIBLE intent and NOT just political got together from both sides, and sorted through the material to distinguish fact, fiction and possible fabrication,
> then I might believe THOSE results.
> 
> Oswald Innocence Campaign: Home
> 
> If you are willing to read through Vincent Bugliosi's book and work with other historians to pick apart arguments on both sides, discarding or categorizing everything as either "agree fact, agreed opinion, disputed fact, disputed opinion, agreed as false, disputed as fabrication" etc. I would support that for JFK/Oswald's case and also for 9/11.
> 
> But it cannot be twisted or tainted by anyone with onesided agenda, to exclude others while excusing their own unproven information.
> It would have to be based on including all viewpoints, then assessing all points and agreeing what is established or not universally.
> 
> That other website lists a lot of historians.
> If they are willing to meet with Vincent Bugliosi, and work out all conflicts to reach a consensus, I would trust that among people whose intent is to resolve the issues regardless what the end conclusion is or isn't; it cannot be based on political motive, but all people can participate provided the established agreed truth is the deciding criteria.
> 
> I am happy to order and send you the book, you can consider this, and I will support you in writing a petition to Bugliosi and all historians to form a consortium for the purpose of consensus; people with only objections or one-sided agenda can give input, but only people who are consensus-based and commit to resolving all objections should be in the decision.
> 
> If this could be agreed upon, I would ask leaders of the Green party to facilitate using their consensus model, with the rule that anyone making objections must be open to resolving or correcting
> the issue causing the objection; there cannot be just insistence on objection or exclusion without correcting the problem to keep the process based on inclusion and consensus of all people and points,
> or else the process fails every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have never been able to shake the gut feeling
> that other people were involved besides Oswald.
> 
> Maybe it's just my disbelief that a single person can pull that off.
> 
> I've seen what it takes to get things done less complicated than this,
> and it takes more than one person.
> 
> Sorry for this thread, I went back and reviewed the photos and film footage.
> It just breaks my heart, and I pray that people who grieve for our nation
> and govt can find healing and unity and we can move forward to a better stage.
> 
> These stages we have to go through, I just have to remember that all nations
> and generations suffer war and violence until we can rise to a higher level that
> no longer requires that.
> 
> Just heartbreaking and grievous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is there DOZENS of evidence that there wwre multuple shooters,but there is ZERO evidence oswald was involved as well. see the people that say there was a conspiracy,they dont have to try and prove it,there is way too many facts like the ones i mentioned that prove it.Its the job of the magic bulle theorists to try and prove oswald did it and they have zero evidence to prove it.In an honest court of law,he would have been aqquited in a heartbeat. Here is why.1..nobody has ever been able to duplicate his miracolous feat of running clear across the 6th floor and down the steps in under 90 seconds.Investigaters tried it,none of them could do it.
> 2.the first rifle they found was a mauser which looks NOTHING like a mannlicher carcano rifle.the mauser disapearred and was never seen again.
> 3.no marksmen has ever been able to duplicte oswalds feat.when they tried to duplicate it in 1967,they opened the window up the entire way not patially open as seen in the photos.they also cut down the tress as well because it was blocking the view of their shots and they practiced on NON MOVING TARGETS.
> 4.nitrate tests on oswalds cheeks tested negative proving he never could have fired the rifle.
> 5.oswalds palm print did not show up on the rifle until two days later after the FBI had custody of the rifle,enough time to easily lift the print.
> 6.photos ttaken seconds before,during,and after the shooting show nobody in the window.
> 7.people say he would have been back a ways from the window to take the shot but if that was so,you would see a puff of smoke in the phtoe like witnesses saw behind the picket fence and you would see some kind of figure as well and a muzzle flash that witnesses ALSO saw behind the picket fence,you dont see ANY of those things in the photo.
> 8.oswald is innocent.there is zero evidence he was involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Like I said before,Bugliosi is a government paid stooge on their payroll.I have read his book.It it full of outright lies that have been debunked. matter of fact since you mentioned that,jessie ventura had Vince on his show CONSPIRACY THEORY a couple years ago before it got cancelled and he took vince to school.He gave him a majar ass beating.everytime Jessie brought up facts that disproved the warren commission,Vince would dodge them and not address them and try some other kind of disinformation ploy to try and get around venturas facts knowing he was cornered. in a debating hall,vince would have been laughed out of that hall within a minute.

yeah that is a great story there on oswald.It really does prove his innocence as well cause as you know,that is the exact clothing he was wearing when he was arrested.The warren commission said that pic was bill lovelady but when the commission asked lovelady to wear the exact clothes he wore that day to work,he came in dressed NOTHING like that.He had some kind of white shirt wth a stripe on it and he also said in his testimony,he was outside the depository across from the building when the shots were fired as well.

since you are mentioning books out ther eon the JFK assassination,you should read harodl weisbergs book CASE OPEN.he wrote it only cause he was so outraged and infuriated over gerald posners outright lies that he wrote in his book case closed which endorces the warren commission.Posner is also a paid government operative.I would advise reading CASE OPEN because not only does it shread to pieces the lies of Posners book,but it shreads to pieces Bugliosi's as well.


----------



## 7forever

It has been obsession of mine, that is for sure. I don't think the case will ever be closed, but forcing both sides to answer some of the evidence is crucial to bringing a better understanding of what really happened and why it was covered up for so long. *The jfk researchers who don't support the official myth were the most responsible for keeping the lid on the truth, not only about the driver but the rear exit being visible in frame 313 and many others*.


*Oswald was a patsy* and most americans know and accept that. *He called himself a patsy on live tv*.


----------



## FuelRod

My personal thoughts after the special on NOVA stand.  The President's head wound was so severe I really doubt they have any idea which direction the shot came from as the skull fragments were no longer there and putting it together was like a puzzle with matter all over the limo and persons and the street likely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described?
> Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described.
> *Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?*
> Dr. McCLELLAND - No.
> Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *
> 
> *Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys 7 is posting this same shit on at least 5 other sites.....during my enforced vacation I went site hopping and everywhere I went, 7 was spanking this rotten sausage!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/yiKrR7BLFv0]JFK Skull Fracture Lines - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Go get that twerp in the your nova scotia farce and bring him here*. I will school him in the art of facts and how to mock a liar, himself.
Click to expand...


agent troll dawgshits handlers are obviously worried you are getting this true out seven,the fact they sent him to FOLLOW you to those other sites to try and derail your facts even though all he has ever been able to do at this site since coming here from day one,is sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is having you take him to school and give him major ass beatings constantly eveyday.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a firm conspiracy believer until some of the programming I saw during the 50th anniversary this past fall. Some of the forensic evidence that is available now, I am more of a believer that Oswald did in fact act alone.
> 
> Video: Cold Case JFK | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there a small entrance wound below the huge exit hole on the right rear of jfk's skull?*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - You saw a large opening which you have already described?
> Dr. McCLELLAND - I saw the large opening which I have described.
> *Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any other wound on the back of the head?*
> Dr. McCLELLAND - No.
> Mr. SPECTER - *Did you observe a small gunshot wound below the large opening on the back of the head? *
> 
> *Dr. McCLELLAND - No*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey guys 7 is posting this same shit on at least 5 other sites.....during my enforced vacation I went site hopping and everywhere I went, 7 was spanking this rotten sausage!
Click to expand...


*The back of his head starts opening after 312 but before 313, and produces an open exit wound in 313.* NO EYEWITNESSES OR DOCS NEEDED FOR REAR EXIT CONCLUSION.












6) *Dr. Ronald Coy Jones, Chief Resident Surgeon*:
 a) 20 H 333: handwritten report dated 11/23/63---" severe skull and
 brain injury was noted as well as a small hole in anterior midline of
 neck thought to be a bullet entrance wound air was bubbling through the
 neck wound.";
 b)a) 6 H 53-54, 56 / testimony (3/24/64)---" *he had a large wound in the
right posterior side of the head There was large defect in the back side
 of the head* as the President lay on the cart with what appeared to be
 some brain hanging out of this wound with multiple pieces of skull noted
 with the brain "; "*what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior
 portion of the skull *the only speculation that I could have as far as to
 how this could occur with a single wound would be that it would enter
 the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change
 its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the
 head."; "The hole [in the throat] was very small and relatively clean
 cut, as you would see in a bullet that is entering rather than exiting
 from a patient.";


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FuelRod said:


> My personal thoughts after the special on NOVA stand.  The President's head wound was so severe I really doubt they have any idea which direction the shot came from as the skull fragments were no longer there and putting it together was like a puzzle with matter all over the limo and persons and the street likely.



AGAIN,I see you didnt read posts #2624 and # 2629  of mine that shread to pieces the lies of the warren commission. FACTS nobody ever has an answer for or has ever been able to disprove that  there was indeed a conspiracy.

again,its easy as pie for me to prove there wa a conspiracy existed.your job is to try and prove oswald was involved.you have no evidence.

oh and these two short videos prove the warren commission to be b.s as well,if you would actually take the time to watch them you would see that for yourself.nobody ever has an answer for any of these facts or has been able to debunk them either.


----------



## 7forever

They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.










*In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.


----------



## 7forever

Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland 

*THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*.

Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*

Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Oompa Loompas, acting on behalf of the estate of Marilyn Monroe. *


----------



## 7forever

Liability said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Altering quotes is a violation of the TOS, you dishonest dipshit*.
> 
> Give immediate thought to correcting the violation you just performed, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> *YOU WITTLE CRY BABY BITCH*
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, idiot, agreed to the TOS.
> 
> You, you asshole, violated the very terms to which YOU had agreed.
> 
> And when your "mistake" was brought to your attention, YOU choose to stand by your violation.  This makes your "mistake," instead, clearly an intentional act.
> 
> It is an unavoidable conclusion that your word means no more to you than does the accuracy of the silly shit you spew about the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> You have no honor and no integrity.
Click to expand...


*There has to be an entrance/impact at the rear for your delusion to work. There wasn't*, but there is and was a gaping rear exit hole in the film which is confirmed accurate by more than forty eyewitnesses.

*FRAME 313 DEPICTS PERFECT REAR GAPE*. 312 shows no disruption or break in the skull. It starts breaking between the frames which is another great sign of film alteration. *The driver's shot entered at the circled area above the right eye*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Lieutenant Commander Phillip Queeg, who was convinced that Kenendy was the one who stole the strawberries. *


----------



## Rockland

7 seems to have an obsession with "gaping rears".  Is there something you'd like to tell the class, 7?


----------



## 7forever

Rockland said:


> 7 seems to have an obsession with "gaping rears".  Is there something you'd like to tell the class, 7?



*The truth exposes your defeat*. This close eyewitness specified the rear, smashing your lies and refusals of reality. 

kennedy witnesses bethesda
*JAMES CURTIS JENKINS*: the other laboratory technologist who worked with the autopsy team on JFK, Jenkins was at that time in a Ph.D. program in pathology. ( High Treason II , p. 226) The HSCA's Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy reported that *Jenkins* "said he *saw a head wound in the "...middle temporal region back to the occipital*." (HSCA interview with Curtis Jenkins, Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy, 8-29-77. JFK Collection, RG 233, Document #002193, p.4) He told author, David Lifton, "I would say *that parietal and occipital section on the right side of the head--it was a large gaping area*...It had just been crushed, and *kind of blown apart, toward the rear*." 

(Lifton, Best Evidence ", p. 616) *When Lifton told Jenkins that photographs showed that the back of the head was essentially intact, except for a small bullet entry wound at the top, he responded, "That's not possible, That is totally--you know, there's no possible way. Okay? It's not possible.*" ( Best Evidence , p. 617) Jenkins told Livingstone, "*Everything from just above the right ear back was fragmented...there was (an absence of scalp and bone) along the midline just above the occipital area*....this (wound) would not have been low enough to have gotten into the cerebellum." ( High Treason II , p. 228). Jenkins' views, whether as given by the HSCA, Livingstone, or Lifton, are noteworthy by their consistency, and as Jenkins was in a Ph.D. pathology program, his anatomic specificity is of value.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Colonel Sanders, in order to protect the 17 secret spices in his chicken recipe.*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

7forever said:


> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.



His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast. 






Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.


----------



## 7forever

*One reason Jackie tried to bolt was seeing her husband's brains blown out the back of his head*. This evidence was revealed in the 90's, I think. *She freaked out which is totally understandable*.   Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit

JFK Lancer Information Archives

" I was trying to hold his hair on. *From the front there was nothing*--- I suppose there must have been.

*But from the back *you could see, you know,* you were trying to hold his hair on, and his skull on*."

Releasing this previously withheld section gave researchers what was assumed to be Mrs. Kennedy's complete description of the President's head wounds. Researchers took for granted that the hand-typed transcript page released by the National Archives from the official records of the Warren Commission ended the matter.

However, new analysis reveals that the original court tape actually reads:

*"... I could see a piece of his skull sort of wedge-shaped, like that, and I remember that it was flesh colored with little ridges at the top*."

Filmmaker Mark Sobel found the discrepancy while doing research for a forthcoming documentary on JFK. Sobel explained, "I was quite surprised to find that Mrs. Kennedy was not asked for more detail --- she had an opportunity to view the wounds longer and closer than any other person as they originally existed.

*FRAME 337 SHOWING REAR GAPE AND JACKIE'S SHOCK*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by George Washington, to keep him from crossing the Potomac River first.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.
Click to expand...


hey seven,this is the newest government disinfo agent troll they have sent.the handlers of rat in the ass and him are really getting desperate,they keep senidn them to troll these threads knowing your getting the truth out. this troll agent here ignore the laws of physics as well as not looking at the photographic evidence of multiple shooters and ignoring witness testimonys and what the dallas doctors said as well acting like you bever posted those vidoes or said any of the stuff i just said as you'll find out if you try and have a discussion with him.when he is proven that there was a conspiracy,he eavdes your points and goes to another aspect of the assassination. then when you dont give him the attention he seeks,he resurrects and old dead post of yours. he ignores that not one witness said they saw his head go forward as well as the fact numerous photographic experts from around the world agree the autopsy photos,the zapruder film are all faked which proves oswald was telling the truth when captain fritz who interviewed him,told investigaters that oswald said the backyeard photos were faked,that marian never took that shot. he wont address any of those facts,he lives in denial that he isnt ready for the big leagues yet,that he is going to be playing in the minors with boys his whole life and cant stand toe to toe with the big boys in the majors.he denys that reality as you will find out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Admiral Yamamoto, during a well planned sneak attack.*


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.
Click to expand...


The back of his head blown off. You understand that fact, correct?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Sergeant Joe Friday, because Kenendy kept giving him everything but the facts.*


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> http://jfkmurdersolv
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]Were the entrance and exit wound both in the Occipital region?[/B]
> 
> Jfk had [B]a gaping hole[/B] on the right rear of his skull, [B]caused by a close range gunshot [U]fired from the driver's seat[/U][/B].  [url=http://jfkassassination.net/russ/testimony/hill_c.htm]Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service[/url]
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> 
> [b]Mr. HILL. [U]The right rear portion of his head was missing[/U][/b]. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. [b]His brain was exposed[/b]. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. [b]There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the [U]one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head[/U].[/b]
> 
> [URL=http://s889.photobucket.com/user/77forever/media/Gifs/mcclelland_shows_wound_zps81eab9e8.jpg.html][IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/mcclelland_shows_wound_zps81eab9e8.jpg[/URL]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Bruce Wayne and his youthful ward Dick Grayson.*


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> http://jfkmurdersolved.com/ima
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]The autopsy report,[/B] (one autopsy photo) [B]40 eyewitnesses, and Zapruder film prove a rear exit hole[/B]. In a real debate you'd have to submit to that fact. The driver shooting jfk is really a separate issue, as it doesn't have to be included in a debate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by TyQuanisha Welfarinia Jackson, because he wouldn't buy her a 32 piece bucket of extra crispy KFC with 6 large sides.*


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> http://jfkmurdersolved
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]In your deluded world[/B], was [B]the[/B] entrance and [B]exit wound in the Occipital region[/B] of the skull?
> 
> [URL=http://s889.photobucket.com/user/77forever/media/WallPaint567.jpg.html][IMG]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/WallPaint567.jpg[/URL]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Oliver Stone, so he could make a movie about it and get oodles of cash.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to show a man going backward from a rear shot, which of course is impossible. *That's their fantasy, an impossible and debunked rear shot*. The *clear smoke at the point of impact is present where the bullet enters*, the right front on jfk. The bank robber makes that point the clearest. *The smoke* and backspatter *are present on his face and jfk's*.
> 
> 
> *In the real world a man goes forward from a rear shot to the head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head did indeed move FORWARD once JFK was shot, after that, centrifugal force throws the president backwards AFTER he is initially moved forward from the blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember - JFK is in a MOVING car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head blown off. You understand that fact, correct?
Click to expand...


thats a little too complicated for him to grasp.mad cabbie and rat in the ass-aka rockwell,always give it away they they are paid trolls because they constantly come back posting gifs and make up lifes evading facts when they know they are cornered,thats what their handlers pay them to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats how you can tell the difference in someone who is just brainwashed and in denial like fuelrod is with HIM,he saw facts he couldnt counter that there were multiple shooters and hwo the evidence was covered up,he left knowing he was cornered,thats how you distinguish someone like him just in denial,and paid troll like rat in the ass-aka rockwell and mad cabbie,both of them lying disinfo agents paid to troll boards.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The driver did not kill Kenendy.

Kenendy was shot by Goldilocks, because his porridge was too hot.*


----------



## Rockland

"Rockwell"?

I am not a dead Saturday Evening Post artist.

I am also not a one-hit wonder from the '80s.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you rat in the ass.


----------



## 7forever

THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

CHUBBY CHECKER DID THE TWIST.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row {hurr hurr hurr}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.



thats why the handlers of disinfo agents rat in the ass and mad cabbie are getting desperate sending them here to rol this thread because you are posting the truth and people are waking up more and more all the time that it was the driver so they send those two agents rat in the ass and mad cabbie here to shit all over the floor in hpes to try and derail the the thread and and discussion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why the handlers of disinfo agents rat in the ass and mad cabbie are getting desperate sending them here to rol this thread because you are posting the truth and people are waking up more and more all the time that it was the driver so they send those two agents rat in the ass and mad cabbie here to shit all over the floor in hpes to try and derail the the thread and and discussion.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i see the child agent still has his obsession with me.like clockwork.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rimjob (a.k.a. Ed Spacer) thinks my mocking is obsession.





.


----------



## 7forever

*Real pic of JFK'S ASSASSIN*:


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Real pic of JFK'S ASSASSIN:*


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Why not? He gets the blame for everything else.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> There was *1 shot* to the head, *into the right forehead*. That's consistent with the autopsy report, x-rays, and many eyewitnesses. *That shot was fired the driver*.
> 
> Advance to 2:15 and hear the real deal from Joe O'Donnell. *He saw pictures of the entrance over the right eye and the well documented exit wound on right rear which was fired by Greer, the driver*. The other man is Press Secretary, Malcom Kilduff.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRC4Vk6kisY]FPMV: "PFUDOR" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.



WRONG!!! IT WAS COL. MUSTARD IN THE KITCHEN WITH THE CANDLESTICK!


----------



## 7forever

There was *1 shot* to the head, *into the right forehead*. That's consistent with the autopsy report, x-rays, and many eyewitnesses. *That shot was fired the driver*.

Advance to 2:15 and hear the real deal from Joe O'Donnell. *He saw pictures of the entrance over the right eye and the well documented exit wound on right rear which was fired by Greer, the driver*. The other man is Press Secretary, Malcom Kilduff.













[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPXzX1DtJE]JFK Autopsy Photo Forgery - YouTube[/ame]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_O'Donnell_(photojournalist)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> There was *1 shot* to the head, *into the right forehead*. That's consistent with the autopsy report, x-rays, and many eyewitnesses. *That shot was fired the driver*.
> 
> Advance to 2:15 and hear the real deal from Joe O'Donnell. *He saw pictures of the entrance over the right eye and the well documented exit wound on right rear which was fired by Greer, the driver*. The other man is Press Secretary, Malcom Kilduff.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUSTARD IN THE KITCHEN WITH
Click to expand...



*Were the entrance and exit wound both in the Occipital region?*

*Jfk had a gaping hole on the right rear of his skull,* indicative of an exit wound from a gunshot fired at close range.

*40 some odd eyewitnesses specified a large defect at the right rear of the skull*.

kennedy witnesses bethesda
*JAMES CURTIS JENKINS*: the other laboratory technologist who worked with the autopsy team on JFK, Jenkins was at that time in a Ph.D. program in pathology. ( High Treason II , p. 226) The HSCA's Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy reported that *Jenkins* "said he *saw a head wound in the "...middle temporal region back to the occipital*." (HSCA interview with Curtis Jenkins, Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy, 8-29-77. JFK Collection, RG 233, Document #002193, p.4) He told author, David Lifton, "I would say *that parietal and occipital section on the right side of the head--it was a large gaping area*...It had just been crushed, and *kind of blown apart, toward the rear*." 

(Lifton, Best Evidence ", p. 616) *When Lifton told Jenkins that photographs showed that the back of the head was essentially intact, except for a small bullet entry wound at the top, he responded, "That's not possible, That is totally--you know, there's no possible way. Okay? It's not possible.*" ( Best Evidence , p. 617) Jenkins told Livingstone, "*Everything from just above the right ear back was fragmented...there was (an absence of scalp and bone) along the midline just above the occipital area*....this (wound) would not have been low enough to have gotten into the cerebellum." ( High Treason II , p. 228). Jenkins' views, whether as given by the HSCA, Livingstone, or Lifton, are noteworthy by their consistency, and as Jenkins was in a Ph.D. pathology program, his anatomic specificity is of value.

Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service

Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 

*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER DID THE FATAL SHOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUSTARD IN THE KITCHEN WITH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Were the entrance and exit wound both in the Occipital region?*
> 
> *Jfk had a gaping hole on the right rear of his skull,* indicative of an exit wound from a gunshot fired at close range.
> 
> *40 some odd eyewitnesses specified a large defect at the right rear of the skull*.
> 
> kennedy witnesses bethesda
> *JAMES CURTIS JENKINS*: the other laboratory technologist who worked with the autopsy team on JFK, Jenkins was at that time in a Ph.D. program in pathology. ( High Treason II , p. 226) The HSCA's Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy reported that *Jenkins* "said he *saw a head wound in the "...middle temporal region back to the occipital*." (HSCA interview with Curtis Jenkins, Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy, 8-29-77. JFK Collection, RG 233, Document #002193, p.4) He told author, David Lifton, "I would say *that parietal and occipital section on the right side of the head--it was a large gaping area*...It had just been crushed, and *kind of blown apart, toward the rear*."
> 
> (Lifton, Best Evidence ", p. 616) *When Lifton told Jenkins that photographs showed that the back of the head was essentially intact, except for a small bullet entry wound at the top, he responded, "That's not possible, That is totally--you know, there's no possible way. Okay? It's not possible.*" ( Best Evidence , p. 617) Jenkins told Livingstone, "*Everything from just above the right ear back was fragmented...there was (an absence of scalp and bone) along the midline just above the occipital area*....this (wound) would not have been low enough to have gotten into the cerebellum." ( High Treason II , p. 228). Jenkins' views, whether as given by the HSCA, Livingstone, or Lifton, are noteworthy by their consistency, and as Jenkins was in a Ph.D. pathology program, his anatomic specificity is of value.
> 
> Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> 
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
Click to expand...

I see you've gone full circle with this bullshit again!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

7forever said:


> There was *1 shot* to the head, *into the right forehead*. That's consistent with the autopsy report, x-rays, and many eyewitnesses. *That shot was fired the driver*.








look CLOSELY ... where is the entry point? Would the hole not have been at least as large as the wound in Kennedy's throat? Good god man, even when presented with _photographic evidence,_ you still refuse to let this go!


----------



## daws101




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## DigitalBluster

I haven't delved deeply enough into the JFK murder to have a firm opinion of who _did_ fire the fatal head-shot, but I'm firmly convinced it wasn't Oswald. The fatal bullet didn't behave like one fired by Oswald's rifle. But it doesn't matter: Oswald _tried_ to kill JFK, and he did land one shot, causing serious wounds, so he was guilty of attempted murder, among other things.

What are your opinions on _JFK: The Smoking Gun_, which follows cold case detective Colin McLaren? (I can't post links yet; it's at IMDb, title: "tt2945784".) It's based on the book _Mortal Error_, by Bonar Menninger, which concludes, based on the theories of ballistics expert Howard Donahue, that JFK was accidentally shot from the car behind, by Secret Service agent George Hickey, and that the truth was covered up to save face, basically, since they had an attempted murderer in Oswald, who was only "innocent" by a matter of inches anyway.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver shot jfk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> DigitalBluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't delved deeply enough into the JFK murder to have a firm opinion of who _did_ fire the fatal head-shot, but I'm firmly convinced it wasn't Oswald. The fatal bullet didn't behave like one fired by Oswald's rifle. But it doesn't matter: Oswald _tried_ to kill JFK, and he did land one shot, causing serious wounds, so he was guilty of attempted murder, among other things.
> 
> What are your opinions on _JFK: The Smoking Gun_, which follows cold case detective Colin McLaren? (I can't post links yet; it's at IMDb, title: "tt2945784".) It's based on the book _Mortal Error_, by Bonar Menninger, which concludes, based on the theories of ballistics expert Howard Donahue, that JFK was accidentally shot from the car behind, by Secret Service agent George Hickey, and that the truth was covered up to save face, basically, since they had an attempted murderer in Oswald, who was only "innocent" by a matter of inches anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing your question to?
Click to expand...

*
James Abbott McNeill Whistler*


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



*You will never claim Oswald fired the fatal shot because you know he didn't: The driver fired the fatal shot.

You've claimed nothing, because you can't prove anything. That is all you'll ever prove.*


----------



## DigitalBluster

7forever said:


> DigitalBluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't delved deeply enough into the JFK murder to have a firm opinion of who _did_ fire the fatal head-shot, but I'm firmly convinced it wasn't Oswald. The fatal bullet didn't behave like one fired by Oswald's rifle. But it doesn't matter: Oswald _tried_ to kill JFK, and he did land one shot, causing serious wounds, so he was guilty of attempted murder, among other things.
> 
> What are your opinions on _JFK: The Smoking Gun_, which follows cold case detective Colin McLaren? (I can't post links yet; it's at IMDb, title: "tt2945784".) It's based on the book _Mortal Error_, by Bonar Menninger, which concludes, based on the theories of ballistics expert Howard Donahue, that JFK was accidentally shot from the car behind, by Secret Service agent George Hickey, and that the truth was covered up to save face, basically, since they had an attempted murderer in Oswald, who was only "innocent" by a matter of inches anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing your question to?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I guess "What are your opinions...?" wasn't as clear as I thought. It was addressed to anyone with an opinion on the film or book.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will never claim Oswald fired the fatal shot because you know he didn't: The driver fired the fatal shot.
> 
> You've claimed nothing, because you can't prove anything. That is all you'll ever prove.*
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

DigitalBluster said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalBluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't delved deeply enough into the JFK murder to have a firm opinion of who _did_ fire the fatal head-shot, but I'm firmly convinced it wasn't Oswald. The fatal bullet didn't behave like one fired by Oswald's rifle. But it doesn't matter: Oswald _tried_ to kill JFK, and he did land one shot, causing serious wounds, so he was guilty of attempted murder, among other things.
> 
> What are your opinions on _JFK: The Smoking Gun_, which follows cold case detective Colin McLaren? (I can't post links yet; it's at IMDb, title: "tt2945784".) It's based on the book _Mortal Error_, by Bonar Menninger, which concludes, based on the theories of ballistics expert Howard Donahue, that JFK was accidentally shot from the car behind, by Secret Service agent George Hickey, and that the truth was covered up to save face, basically, since they had an attempted murderer in Oswald, who was only "innocent" by a matter of inches anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing your question to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I guess "What are your opinions...?" wasn't as clear as I thought. It was addressed to anyone with an opinion on the film or book.
Click to expand...



*I, apparently identified around 3.5 years ago that Zapruder clearly depicted jfk's rear skull breaking open and detaching*. This simple fact debunks the conspiracy nonsense that jfk was shot in the head from the rear and then the front. Of course, no normal person would ever believe it because there's only one violent impact seen in Zapruder and Nix. *The bullet struck the President's right forehead and exited the opposite side, right rear, the exact location that Kinney described so beautifully*. 

*The gif files (312-313) show his hair and skull extending way beyond the back of the head and white line*. The others I made long ago that provide the video evidence that had to be there unless the editors were able to wipe it clean from Zapruder. They weren't successful even remotely around the exact frames that needed the most editing. Kinney's perfect eyewitness account corroborates exactly what *Zapruder has always shown, jfk's right rear skull was blown off*, which means that hundreds of researchers either ignored these video facts or didn't look close enough. *Emory Roberts was the SS agent in charge and rode in the follow-up car* along with Kinney, Hill, and several others. *He told the agents not to move after the first shots were fired, in other words, "stay still until the fatal shot is fired"*. The SS agents were the only guilty parties involved that day where conclusive evidence exists of their involvement.

*Kinney, the driver with the sunglasses in the follow-up car *had a perfect view of the rear exploding. It's verified and proven. *Clint Hill*, the agent who got Jackie back in the limo *stood next to Kinney*.    

https://www.causes.com/causes/308048/updates/647605

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK* 

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*. 
Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source 
of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the 
author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent 
admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that 
he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed 
about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President 
Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S. 
Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents 
would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he 
trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William 
Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League 
charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37 
(1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William 
Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history 
that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of 
what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had 
nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and 
that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered 
anyone around". ...

*In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He 
had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his 
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IfF60kp3rM]bonanza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



Many liars have claimed his hands remained on the wheel. *Removing one's hands from the steering wheel is not normal when driving a vehicle and is uncommon*. He passed a gun and fired the fatal shot and the 3 films clearly make that a fact.

All of your posts will always be empty nonsense.

*HIS RIGHT HAND MOVES TO HIS LEFT DURING THE TRANSFER OF THE GUN*.   Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit






GREAT GIF showing his right to left movement. *Keep your eyes through the windshield*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



Removing both of one's hands from the steering wheel is a normal practice for an assassin such as *Greer who fired over his right shoulder*. This would be uncommon for pretty much every driver in the history of mankind.  Try asking one.

*Zapruder shows* a gun being passed and *a fake reflection shooting jfk*. You are claiming something didn't happen, which obviously did really happen because all 3 films prove that it really did happen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing both of one's hands from the steering wheel is a normal practice for an assassin such as *Greer who fired over his right shoulder*. This would be uncommon for pretty much every driver in the history of mankind.  Try asking one.
> 
> *Zapruder shows* a gun being passed and *a fake reflection shooting jfk*. You are claiming something didn't happen, which obviously did really happen because all 3 films prove that it really did happen.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fCnGByrJKc]PFUDOR - G Major Version (Fluffle Puff Tales) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



*The driver's left arm REALLY extended over his right shoulder, which cleanly debunks any stupid video that says otherwise*. That's the only issue, really, as to whether Greer shot jfk. And he did, because both other films show his left arm moving when it does not in the Zapruder film. *This case was closed almost four years ago*.

1:09 jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion 














CASE CLOSED


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



*Who else could Connally have seen shoot jfk besides the driver?* He was looking at Greer when the shot was fired. Connally gave the answer you're looking for. He didn't have to say it exactly the way you'd like, but the truth couldn't help itself from coming out of his mouth.  

*The driver shooting jfk is the simplest answer to just how corrupt our government is* and how relentless simple denial can be when faced with a shocking truth such as this. Stupid things happen all the time and killing jfk in an open limousine without destroying the evidence falls into that catergory. 

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.






So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who else could Connally have seen shoot jfk besides the driver?* He was looking at Greer when the shot was fired. Connally gave the answer you're looking for. He didn't have to say it exactly the way you'd like, but the truth couldn't help itself from coming out of his mouth.
> 
> *The driver shooting jfk is the simplest answer to just how corrupt our government is* and how relentless simple denial can be when faced with a shocking truth such as this. Stupid things happen all the time and killing jfk in an open limousine without destroying the evidence falls into that catergory.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



She wasn't unsure about whether the SS service were shooting. She was unsure and speculating that they may have been shooting back at the assassins. She was making an excuse that Ralph Yarborough also made. *Simply put, she heard shots coming from all over, but very clearly saw Greer shoot back at jk*. 

*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy* 

She died in 2000. Jean Hill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Ropey

^Knows the feeling.


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a large *EXIT wound* in the back of the head. *Joe, O'Donnell and Bill Greer pointed over their right eye as the point of entry*. This location is referenced throughout this case by Humes and many others. *Two bullet fragments were retrieved from behind the right eye*. The bullet entered over the right eye, no doubt that's what the evidence demonstrates in this case.
> 
> Mr. Specter.
> Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away?
> Mr. Greer.
> No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.
> 
> *Mr. Specter.
> Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
> Mr. Greer.
> I may be wrong.
> Mr. Specter.
> You don't know which eye?
> Mr. Greer.
> I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.
Click to expand...


the driver??? so..........what did he do with the gun, eat it?? shove it up his ass, throw out the car?? where is it???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a large *EXIT wound* in the back of the head. *Joe, O'Donnell and Bill Greer pointed over their right eye as the point of entry*. This location is referenced throughout this case by Humes and many others. *Two bullet fragments were retrieved from behind the right eye*. The bullet entered over the right eye, no doubt that's what the evidence demonstrates in this case.
> 
> Mr. Specter.
> Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away?
> Mr. Greer.
> No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.
> 
> *Mr. Specter.
> Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
> Mr. Greer.
> I may be wrong.
> Mr. Specter.
> You don't know which eye?
> Mr. Greer.
> I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!



He had a large *EXIT wound* in the back of the head. *Joe, O'Donnell and Bill Greer pointed over their right eye as the point of entry*. This location is referenced throughout this case by Humes and many others. *Two bullet fragments were retrieved from behind the right eye*. The bullet entered over the right eye, no doubt that's what the evidence demonstrates in this case.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick and fucking tired of seeing JFK's HEAD explode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a large *EXIT wound* in the back of the head. *Joe, O'Donnell and Bill Greer pointed over their right eye as the point of entry*. This location is referenced throughout this case by Humes and many others. *Two bullet fragments were retrieved from behind the right eye*. The bullet entered over the right eye, no doubt that's what the evidence demonstrates in this case.
> 
> Mr. Specter.
> Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away?
> Mr. Greer.
> No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.
> 
> *Mr. Specter.
> Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
> Mr. Greer.
> I may be wrong.
> Mr. Specter.
> You don't know which eye?
> Mr. Greer.
> I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## namvet

7forever sent me a PM. says he knows what happened to the drivers gun. well we're waitin' 7forever. let's have it. NOW !!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

namvet said:


> 7forever sent me a PM. says he knows what happened to the drivers gun. well we're waitin' 7forever. let's have it. NOW !!!



After the shooting, the driver stashed the gun back inside Agent Kellerman's hair.


Then they both went to downtown Dallas, and disposed of the gun in a dumpster behind the Chick-fil-A restaurant.


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever sent me a PM. says he knows what happened to the drivers gun. well we're waitin' 7forever. let's have it. NOW !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the shooting, the driver stashed the gun back inside Agent Kellerman's hair.
> 
> 
> Then they both went to downtown Dallas, and disposed of the gun in a dumpster behind the Chick-fil-A restaurant.
Click to expand...

where it is proudly displayed with a sign that says we discriminate.


----------



## Vandalshandle

JFK is not actually dead. He just wanted to get away from Jackie for a while, so he hired a stunt man and special effects guy, and faked the whole thing. He has been hanging out with Marilyn Monroe in Acapulco ever since.


----------



## namvet

well !!! finally we're making progress


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> well !!! finally *we're making progress *



*The exit wound was in the back of the head*.

The evidence and testimony proves that fact. Was there a small entrance wound inside the large hole on the right rear, or maybe below it?

*Were the entrance and exit wound both in the Occipital region?*

Jfk had a gaping hole on the right rear of his skull. *A vertical line was drawn to indicate the missing skull on the rear*.  Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service

Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 

*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> well !!! finally *we're making progress *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The exit wound was in the back of the head*.
> 
> The evidence and testimony proves that fact. Was there a small entrance wound inside the large hole on the right rear, or maybe below it?
> 
> *Were the entrance and exit wound both in the Occipital region?*
> 
> Jfk had a gaping hole on the right rear of his skull. *A vertical line was drawn to indicate the missing skull on the rear*.  Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> 
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet

7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> 7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed



Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
Click to expand...


you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard


----------



## Rat in the Hat

namvet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard
Click to expand...


Actually, HE isn't saying anything. His posts are all copy/pastes from other people on conspiritard sites.


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever can't tell us what happened to the drivers gun. he just told me in a PM there was none. he's a fake and a major loser. case closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard
Click to expand...


If he didn't pass the gun, then you cam show his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't pass the gun, then you cam show his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.
Click to expand...


no driver no gun. your words ****


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were Greer's hands on the steering during the shooting sequence? Answer the question you little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't pass the gun, then you *cam show* his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.
Click to expand...


What the fuck is a "cam show"??


----------



## namvet

no gun was ever found. case closed


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DguBcLpWBS0]Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube[/ame]

*closed*​


----------



## Rat in the Hat

namvet said:


> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you said no driver no gun you faggot bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't pass the gun, then you cam show his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no driver no gun. your words ****
Click to expand...


If he didn't pass the gun, then you cam show his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​



Show the frames that precede that retardation. I dare you, you fuckin' little jackoff.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't pass the gun, then you cam show his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no driver no gun. your words ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he didn't pass the gun, then you *cam show* his hands on the wheel? You can't, you little turd.
Click to expand...


I ask again...
*
WHAT THE FUCK IS A "CAM SHOW"???*


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​



Bring Bob Harris into this thread, you little loser bitch...I DARE YOU AND HIM.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> did the driver shoot jfk? (revised) - youtube
> 
> *closed*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the driver shot jfk...case closed.:d
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

rat in the hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> did the driver shoot jfk? (revised) - youtube
> 
> *closed*​
Click to expand...


THE DRIVER SHOT JFK...CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the driver shot jfk...case closed.:d
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The evidence says otherwise. Greer did it.


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​



C'mon, *you little pussy ass faggot*. You got no evidence or ability to roll with the best.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> did the driver shoot jfk? (revised) - youtube
> 
> *closed*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER SHOT JFK...CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO.
Click to expand...


Then post the grand jury indictment, charging documents, trial transcript, and verdict paperwork.

Or, shut the fuck up.

Your choice.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER SHOT JFK...CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post the grand jury indictment, charging documents, trial transcript, and verdict paperwork.
> 
> Or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Your choice.
Click to expand...


I can't indict and you know that. I don't even know if they try people who are dead. Maybe they do.


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​



Were Greer's hands on the steering wheel around frames 241-260? Answer the question *you little fucking troll*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRIVER SHOT JFK...CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post the grand jury indictment, charging documents, trial transcript, and verdict paperwork.
> 
> Or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't indict and you know that. I don't even know if they try people who are dead. Maybe they do.
Click to expand...


You said, and I quote...



> CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO



so post the case files.

or, shut the fuck up.


Your choice.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then post the grand jury indictment, charging documents, trial transcript, and verdict paperwork.
> 
> Or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't indict and you know that. I don't even know if they try people who are dead. Maybe they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said, and I quote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so post the case files.
> 
> or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> Your choice.
Click to expand...


*I have been for 4.5 years*. What questions, if any do you have about the simple shot over the right eye and out the right rear might you have?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't indict and you know that. I don't even know if they try people who are dead. Maybe they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I quote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE WAS CLOSED 4 YEARS AGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so post the case files.
> 
> or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I have been for 4.5 years*. What questions, if any do you have about the simple shot over the right eye and out the right rear might you have?
Click to expand...


So you lied when you said that a case was closed 4 years ago.

Good to know.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I quote...
> 
> 
> 
> so post the case files.
> 
> or, shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been for 4.5 years*. What questions, if any do you have about the simple shot over the right eye and out the right rear might you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said that a case was closed 4 years ago.
> 
> Good to know.
Click to expand...


Closed in the sense that it hasn't been challenged, and can't honestly be. I simply picked up the pieces that all others before me refused to.


----------



## namvet

uhhhhh 7forever shit for brains is gettin rattled cause no one here, or in the world buys his fake bill a goods. there goes his ship sinking slowly to the abyss with him on it


----------



## namvet

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been for 4.5 years*. What questions, if any do you have about the simple shot over the right eye and out the right rear might you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said that a case was closed 4 years ago.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closed in the sense that it hasn't been challenged, and can't honestly be. I simply picked up the pieces that all others before me refused to.
Click to expand...


they have common sense. you have dementia. uh oh no cure its fatal


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been for 4.5 years*. What questions, if any do you have about the simple shot over the right eye and out the right rear might you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said that a case was closed 4 years ago.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closed in the sense that it hasn't been challenged, and can't honestly be. I simply picked up the pieces that all others before me refused to.
Click to expand...


You haven't picked up shit. All you do is copy/paste other people's horseshit.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said that a case was closed 4 years ago.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed in the sense that it hasn't been challenged, and can't honestly be. I simply picked up the pieces that all others before me refused to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't picked up shit. All you do is copy/paste other people's horseshit.
Click to expand...


*Every post I've ever made is factual and unchallenged*. Prosecutors, every day around the globe have to debunk all kinds of nonsense from defense teams. All my work around the fatal shot is consistent with the known facts in this case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closed in the sense that it hasn't been challenged, and can't honestly be. I simply picked up the pieces that all others before me refused to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't picked up shit. All you do is copy/paste other people's horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Every post I've ever made is factual and unchallenged*. Prosecutors, every day around the globe have to debunk all kinds of nonsense from defense teams. All my work around the fatal shot is consistent with the known facts in this case.
Click to expand...


Every post you've made is ridiculous, unsupported, and is the work of some other goofball that you copied, pasted, and tried to pass off as your own.


True story 






Cleese.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Every post I've ever made is factual and unchallenged*. Prosecutors, every day around the globe have to debunk all kinds of nonsense from defense teams. All my work around the fatal shot is consistent with the known facts in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every post you've made is ridiculous, unsupported, and is the work of some other goofball that you copied, pasted, and tried to pass off as your own.
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking retarded unless you believe the rear blow-out was a wound of exit. Where do you stand on that most important issue? *Are you a retard or a realist?*
Click to expand...


You're using the term "rear blow-out" now? When did you become an acolyte of Robert Prey?

By the way, you are aware that he thinks your theory is ridiculous, right?


And another reason we know you're theory is baloney is because you can't even spell Kennedy's name right in your blog.


			
				Goofy 7's Blog said:
			
		

> tp://thedriverkilled*kenendy*.blogspot.com/



"Kenendy"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Where's the hole on the left front of his forehead, you pathetic moron??











"Kenendy"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking retarded unless you believe the rear blow-out was a wound of exit. Where do you stand on that most important issue? *Are you a retard or a realist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're using the term "rear blow-out" now? When did you become an acolyte of *Robert Prey?*
> By the way, you are aware that he thinks your theory is ridiculous, right?
> 
> 
> And another reason we know you're theory is baloney is because you can't even spell Kennedy's name right in your blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy 7's Blog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tp://thedriverkilled*kenendy*.blogspot.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Kenendy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring Prey to me and you know what'll happen. BRING THE PUSSY RIGHT NOW.
Click to expand...


I know what will happen too. He'll make you get yourself banned again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the hole on the left front of his forehead, you pathetic moron??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "kenendy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you won't answer a simple question. You are pathetic.:d
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't picked up shit. All you do is copy/paste other people's horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Every post I've ever made is factual and unchallenged*. Prosecutors, every day around the globe have to debunk all kinds of nonsense from defense teams. All my work around the fatal shot is consistent with the known facts in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every post you've made is ridiculous, unsupported, and is the work of some other goofball that you copied, pasted, and tried to pass off as your own.
> 
> 
> True story
> 
> http://bestuff.com/images/images_of_stuff/64x64crop/john-cleese-161311.jpg?
> 
> Cleese.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are fucking retarded unless you believe [B]the rear blow-out was a wound of exit[/B]. Where do you stand on that most important issue? [b]Are you a retard or a realist?[/b]
> 
> [SIZE="7"]RAT SHIT WON'T ANSWER A SIMPLE QUESTION.:D[/SIZE] [SIZE="7"]RAT'S A RETARD.:lol:[/SIZE]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the hole on the left front of his forehead, you pathetic moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kenendy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN PREY UP YOU PATHETIC TROLL. YOU KNOW YOU WON'T BECAUSE I WILL DESTROY YOU, I MEAN HIM.
Click to expand...




Yeah, just like you did last time you "debated" him.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the hole on the left front of his forehead, you pathetic moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kenendy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN PREY UP YOU PATHETIC TROLL. YOU KNOW YOU WON'T BECAUSE I WILL DESTROY YOU, I MEAN HIM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like you did last time you "debated" him.
Click to expand...


The autopsy report does place the entrance *near the eop* but also includes the Occipital region as part of the missing skull. Do you know what/where that is? *I am saying that the entrance and exit wound cannot both be in the occipital region of the skull*. Capiche?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN PREY UP YOU PATHETIC TROLL. YOU KNOW YOU WON'T BECAUSE I WILL DESTROY YOU, I MEAN HIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like you did last time you "debated" him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The autopsy report does place the entrance *near the eop* but also includes the Occipital region as part of the missing skull. Do you know what/where that is? *I am saying that the entrance and exit wound cannot both be in the occipital region of the skull*. Capiche?
Click to expand...




> *near the eop*



What the FUCK is an "eop"???


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, *you little pussy ass faggot*. You got no evidence or ability to roll with the best.
Click to expand...

one thing is true you roll the bullshit with the best of them...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like you did last time you "debated" him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autopsy report does place the entrance *near the eop* but also includes the Occipital region as part of the missing skull. Do you know what/where that is? *I am saying that the entrance and exit wound cannot both be in the occipital region of the skull*. Capiche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *near the eop*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the FUCK is an "eop"???
Click to expand...


Many docs proved, along with the autopsy report, numerous eyewitnesses and the Zfilm that a gaping Occipital/Parietal hole was present. *No one from your fictional side has ever admitted that fact and still claimed a small entrance wound was present in that same area*, which actually would've had to cause the large hole above it. *You have to show an autopsy photo with a small and large hole at the rear of jfk's head*. THERE ISN'T ONE BECAUSE ONLY A LARGE EXIT WOUND EXISTED.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the driver shoot JFK? (revised) - YouTube
> 
> *closed*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, *you little pussy ass faggot*. You got no evidence or ability to roll with the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one thing is true you roll the bullshit with the best of them...
Click to expand...


Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. The three films showing all or parts of the assassination confirm these accounts. *Ralph* (very sure) *is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*.  https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...H524HIBw&sqi=2&ved=0CK0BEIke&biw=1536&bih=748

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*



			He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital.
		
Click to expand...

*


In a convertible doing 60 miles an hour.


 


A fucking beagle couldn't smell gunpowder under those conditions.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> In a convertible doing 60 miles an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fucking beagle couldn't smell gunpowder under those conditions.



Maybe you could claim Oswald fired the fatal shot near the motorcade since the smell of gunpowder was at street level. *Or maybe he and many others were simply mistaken*.


----------



## 7forever

rat in the hat said:


> where's the hole on the left front of his forehead, you pathetic moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "kenendy"



sign prey up you pathetic troll. You know you won't because i will destroy you, i mean him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> In a convertible doing 60 miles an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fucking beagle couldn't smell gunpowder under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could claim Oswald fired the fatal shot near the motorcade since the smell of gunpowder was at street level. *Or maybe he and many others were simply mistaken*.
Click to expand...


Right after you explain how someone could smell gunpowder in a high speed convertible.



"all the way to the hospital"


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a convertible doing 60 miles an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fucking beagle couldn't smell gunpowder under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could claim Oswald fired the fatal shot near the motorcade since the smell of gunpowder was at street level. *Or maybe he and many others were simply mistaken*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after you explain how someone could smell gunpowder in a high speed convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> "all the way to the hospital"
Click to expand...


Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.

Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.

Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh, wait. I know what happened. The rounds in the driver's gun were filled with super-nano-gunpowder.

The Govt invented that right before they invented super-nano-thermite.


Super-nano-gunpowder has the same mystic qualities of super-nano-thermite. It can do anything you want it to do to fit a crackpot theory. Including being able to linger in a vehicle with no roof doing 60 mph.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Super-nano-gunpowder can be smelled many, many miles away at the hospital.


Oswald's gun only had regular gunpowder. So there's no way anybody could smell that at the scene.



Which was 88 yards away.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> Super-nano-gunpowder can be smelled many, many miles away at the hospital.
> 
> 
> Oswald's gun only had regular gunpowder. *So there's no way anybody could smell that at the scene*.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was *88 yards away*.



But they did *you schmuck*, because *Greer fired the fatal shot at street level*.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> Super-nano-gunpowder can be smelled many, many miles away at the hospital.
> 
> 
> Oswald's gun only had regular gunpowder. So there's no way anybody could smell that at the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was *88 yards away*.



According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing about 15 mph (west to the east) into the motorcade. *Greer's close range shot completely supports these awesome accounts of gunpowder right near the limo* and debunks the fatal shot from being 265 feet behind (east of) the limo.

From "Murder From Within" on the gunpowder "nose witnesses:"   The Smell of Gunpowder in Dealey Plaza - from "Murder From Within" Wind Speed & Direction - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, You could smell the gunpowder you knew he wasnt far away. When youre that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why youyouve got to be pretty close to them* *you could smell the gunpowder right there in the street*.63 (Figure 3-7) Nose witnesses Sen. Ralph Yarborough rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*photographs show bystanders skirts billowing in the wind. At Parkland Hospital *Yarborough told reporters the third shot may have been a Secret Service man returning fire*.65-b

CASE CLOSED


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super-nano-gunpowder can be smelled many, many miles away at the hospital.
> 
> 
> Oswald's gun only had regular gunpowder. *So there's no way anybody could smell that at the scene*.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was *88 yards away*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they did *you schmuck*, because *Greer fired the fatal shot at street level*.
Click to expand...


The only ones who claimed to smell it are the liars who said they smelled it at the hospital.


*MILES* away. 

Since they lied about that, they are liars about everything.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey, I wonder if it was a combo deal.


The perps used sooper-dooper nano-gunpowder in the driver's gun, then used sooper-dooper nano-thermite to blow-out Kenendy's head.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super-nano-gunpowder can be smelled many, many miles away at the hospital.
> 
> 
> Oswald's gun only had regular gunpowder. *So there's no way anybody could smell that at the scene*.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was *88 yards away*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they did *you schmuck*, because *Greer fired the fatal shot at street level*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ones who claimed to smell it are the liars who said they smelled it at the hospital.
> 
> 
> *MILES* away.
> 
> Since they lied about that, they are liars about everything.
Click to expand...


The ones who smelled it were near the limo.

Feet away. 

Since you're retarded about that, they told the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they did *you schmuck*, because *Greer fired the fatal shot at street level*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones who claimed to smell it are the liars who said they smelled it at the hospital.
> 
> 
> *MILES* away.
> 
> Since they lied about that, they are liars about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who smelled it were near the limo.
> 
> Feet away.
> 
> Since you're retarded about that, they told the truth.
Click to expand...


They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?

Amazing feat of athletic strength.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The driver should have gone for the trifecta.

After shooting Kenendy, and using thermite to "blow-out" the back of his head, he should have crashed the limo into the tallest building in Dealey Plaza, causing it to collapse at free-fall speed into it's own footprint.


That would have been teh AWESOME!!!


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones who claimed to smell it are the liars who said they smelled it at the hospital.
> 
> 
> *MILES* away.
> 
> Since they lied about that, they are liars about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who smelled it were near the limo.
> 
> Feet away.
> 
> Since you're retarded about that, they told the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?
> 
> Amazing feat of athletic strength.
Click to expand...


They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who smelled it were near the limo.
> 
> Feet away.
> 
> Since you're retarded about that, they told the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?
> 
> Amazing feat of athletic strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
Click to expand...


And you said they smelled it all the way to Parkland.

MILES away.

Which means they are liars.

CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)


----------



## Ropey

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who smelled it were near the limo.
> 
> Feet away.
> 
> Since you're retarded about that, they told the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?
> 
> Amazing feat of athletic strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?
> 
> Amazing feat of athletic strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you said they smelled it all the way to Parkland.
> 
> MILES away.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
Click to expand...


His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.

Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*


----------



## Ropey

You both closed the case.

Now shut up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they smelled it all the way to Parkland.
> 
> MILES away.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*
Click to expand...


Holy Shit, that's even phunnier. 

He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder in another vehicle racing at 60 mph with no roof.

By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.

What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?


----------



## 7forever

Ropey said:


> You both closed the case.
> 
> Now shut up.



He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both closed the case.
> 
> Now shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.
Click to expand...


You don't have a case against Greer.

And neither do the morons that you copy/paste/plagiarize their work.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they smelled it all the way to Parkland.
> 
> MILES away.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder in another vehicle racing at 60 mph with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
Click to expand...


Was Greer driving 60 when he shot jfk, or about 5 mph?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder in another vehicle racing at 60 mph with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Greer driving 60 when he shot jfk, or about 5 mph?
Click to expand...


*



			throughout the race to Parkland Hospital
		
Click to expand...

*
Was Greer driving 5 when he was going to the hospital, or over 60 MPH?


You're not very good at this, you know that?


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder in another vehicle racing at 60 mph with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Greer driving 60 when he shot jfk, or about 5 mph?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> throughout the race to Parkland Hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Was Greer driving 5 when he was going to the hospital, or over 60 MPH?
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this, you know that?
Click to expand...


The only thing you're good at is being a troll who can't answer evidence.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stayed feet away all the way to the hospital?
> 
> Amazing feat of athletic strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you said they *smelled it *all the way to Parkland.
> 
> *MILES away*.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
Click to expand...


THE STINK OF GUNPOWDER WAS RIGHT THERE AT STREET LEVEL.

***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, &#8220;You could smell the gunpowder&#8230; you knew he wasn&#8217;t far away. When you&#8217;re that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why you&#8212;you&#8217;ve got to be pretty close to them*&#8230; *you could smell the gunpowder&#8230; right there in the street*.

*The Smell of Gunsmoke*

In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, there were also nose witnesses to the murder.

Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.

Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder&#8230;you knew he wasn't far away. When you're that close you can smell the powder burning, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them&#8230;*you could smell the gunpowder&#8230;right there in the street*."

&#8220;Nose&#8221; witnesses

Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.

*Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "&#8230;was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.

According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "&#8230;very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."

At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.

Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass, stated that he heard the shots and then smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him.

A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there.

One newspaper summed it up: "&#8230;*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street.    [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Within-Johnsons-Against-President/dp/1463422423/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341243956&sr=8-2&keywords=murder+from+within[/ame]

RAT RETARD HAS NO RESPONSE TO THE FACT OF GUNPOWDER AT STREET LEVEL...NONE.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were feet away when Greer blew JFK'S brains out. CASE CLOSED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they *smelled it *all the way to Parkland.
> 
> *MILES away*.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE STINK OF GUNPOWDER WAS RIGHT THERE AT STREET LEVEL.
> 
> ***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, You could smell the gunpowder you knew he wasnt far away. When youre that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why youyouve got to be pretty close to them* *you could smell the gunpowder right there in the street*.
> 
> RAT RETARD HAS NO RESPONSE TO THE FACT OF GUNPOWDER AT STREET LEVEL...NONE.
Click to expand...


My farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from my house. And I can smell the gunpowder at street level.

Except for when I'm driving my car.

Up my driveway.


At 5 mph.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they *smelled it *all the way to Parkland.
> 
> *MILES away*.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE STINK OF GUNPOWDER WAS RIGHT THERE AT STREET LEVEL.
> 
> ***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, &#8220;You could smell the gunpowder&#8230; you knew he wasn&#8217;t far away. When you&#8217;re that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why you&#8212;you&#8217;ve got to be pretty close to them*&#8230; *you could smell the gunpowder&#8230; right there in the street*.
> 
> RAT RETARD HAS NO RESPONSE TO THE FACT OF GUNPOWDER AT STREET LEVEL...NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from my house. And I can smell the gunpowder at street level.
> 
> Except for when I'm driving my car.
> 
> Up my driveway.
> 
> 
> At 5 mph.
Click to expand...


Oswald's shot was NOT smelled at street level when the fatal shot occured because he wasn't driving the President's limo, Greer was.

Did Billy Martin smell Greer's shot or someone else's near the motorcade. You are retarded at this.


----------



## Ropey

7forever said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both closed the case.
> 
> Now shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.
Click to expand...


He don't have a case for anything but he still closed it and so did you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

My neighbor isn't driving the President's limo when he sends feral cats to the great beyond.

What's your point??


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> My neighbor isn't driving the President's limo when he sends feral cats to the great beyond.
> 
> What's your point??



Oswald wasn't driving the President's limo when Greer shot jfk.

That's the point.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE STINK OF GUNPOWDER WAS RIGHT THERE AT STREET LEVEL.
> 
> ***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, You could smell the gunpowder you knew he wasnt far away. When youre that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why youyouve got to be pretty close to them* *you could smell the gunpowder right there in the street*.
> 
> RAT RETARD HAS NO RESPONSE TO THE FACT OF GUNPOWDER AT STREET LEVEL...NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from my house. And I can smell the gunpowder at street level.
> 
> Except for when I'm driving my car.
> 
> Up my driveway.
> 
> 
> At 5 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from my house. And I can smell the gunpowder at street level.
> 
> Except for when he's driving your car.
> 
> Up his driveway.
> 
> 
> At 60 mph.
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


Wow.

I knew you liked lying, but damn.

Just damn.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they *smelled it *all the way to Parkland.
> 
> *MILES away*.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE STINK OF GUNPOWDER WAS RIGHT THERE AT STREET LEVEL.
> 
> ***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, You could smell the gunpowder you knew he wasnt far away. When youre that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why youyouve got to be pretty close to them* *you could smell the gunpowder right there in the street*.
> 
> RAT RETARD HAS NO RESPONSE TO THE FACT OF GUNPOWDER AT STREET LEVEL...NONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from my house. And I can smell the gunpowder at street level.
> 
> Except for when I'm driving my car.
> 
> Up my driveway.
> 
> 
> At 5 mph.
Click to expand...


Your farmer neighbor shoots feral cats over 200 yards away from your house. And he can smell the gunpowder at his house.

Except for when he's driving your car.

Up his driveway.


At 60 mph.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor isn't driving the President's limo when he sends feral cats to the great beyond.
> 
> What's your point??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald wasn't driving the President's limo when Greer shot jfk.
> 
> That's the point.
Click to expand...


So only drivers of President's limos can shoot people?

Damn.

Just...... damn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Our takeaway info for today, courtesy of 7 dumbo.

If you are driving a limo, your gunpowder has an odor.

If you're anywhere else, it smells like flowers. Or something.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald wasn't driving the President's limo when Greer shot jfk.
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So only drivers of President's limos can shoot people?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Just...... damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a patsy's gunsmoke could be smelled 265 in front of the President's car?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Just...... damn.
Click to expand...


I thought you said motorbike Billy was "one-half car length from the left rear fender" of the limo.

Now you want to magically move him 88 yards in front??


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, I'm out for a while.

I'm going to head down to the gun club, and send some rounds downrange.

And of course I won't smell any gunsmoke in the parking lot.


Because they don't have any Presidential limos to sit in.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could claim Oswald fired the fatal shot near the motorcade since the smell of gunpowder was at street level. *Or maybe he and many others were simply mistaken*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you explain how someone could smell gunpowder in a high speed convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> "all the way to the hospital"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.
> 
> Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.
> 
> Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.
Click to expand...

fuck me that's reaching even for you....you do know the wind was blowing that day.....and most all of the adults along the parade route were smokers.....
you nose witnesses chance of smelling gun powder on the ground were about the same as being bitten by a polar bear and a regular bear  in the same day....


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you said they smelled it all the way to Parkland.
> 
> MILES away.
> 
> Which means they are liars.
> 
> CASE CLOSED (at free-fall speed into it's own footprint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder *in another vehicle racing at 60 mph* with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
Click to expand...


The whole motorcade came to a stop when Greer shot jfk. LBJ'S car simply passed the area where the shot was fired in the limo, which was a matter of feet. *The breeze was blowing back east toward LBJ'S car, explaining why the smell was so profound*. 

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. *Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> His words, not mine. They smelled gunpowder which was from Greer's revolver. There's no way out of it. This is *jfk*, NOT 911=NOT COMPLICATED, DEBATABLE, OR UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> Nose witnesses Sen. *Ralph Yarborough* rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and* said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.65 He later commented, . . . *you dont smell gunpowder unless youre shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder *in another vehicle racing at 60 mph* with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole motorcade came to a stop when Greer shot jfk. LBJ'S car simply passed the area where the shot was fired in the limo, which was a matter of feet. *The breeze was blowing back east toward LBJ'S car, explaining why the smell was so profound*.
> 
> Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. *Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop*.
Click to expand...


You're wasting your time posting your silly gifs at me.

I've got ALL of them blocked.

Including your dopey "orb" gifs.


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both closed the case.
> 
> Now shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You don't have a case against Greer*.
> 
> And neither do the morons that you copy/paste/plagiarize their work.
Click to expand...


Greer's shot is bona fide, a fact without any chance of even a mere challenge. You got no case for Oswald or your Prey fake horseshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't have a case against Greer*.
> 
> And neither do the morons that you copy/paste/plagiarize their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's shot is bona fide,* a fact without any chance of even a mere challenge. You got no case for Oswald or your Prey fake horseshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, that's even phunnier.
> 
> He was in a second vehicle, but could smell nano-gunpowder *in another vehicle racing at 60 mph* with no roof.
> 
> By the way, 60 mph isn't a "breeze". That's almost a hurricane.
> 
> What are you going to come up with next? Some doofus in El Paso who said he smelled nano-gunpowder even though it was raining and the windows were up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole motorcade came to a stop when Greer shot jfk. LBJ'S car simply passed the area where the shot was fired in the limo, which was a matter of feet. *The breeze was blowing back east toward LBJ'S car, explaining why the smell was so profound*.
> 
> Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. *Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time posting your silly gifs at me.
> 
> I've got ALL of them blocked.
> 
> Including your dopey "orb" gifs.
Click to expand...


Only a defeated loser would block the truth. Show us your Prey, bitch. You wouldn't dare, on this board.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

Rat in the Hat said:


> [



*If an entrance wound existed on the rear of jfk's head, it would have been photographed for real or faked. Neither is available in evidence*, therefore you have no verifiable proof of any such entry wound. *Your radical beliefs are not evidence*. The hole on the right rear was an exit wound, until proven or explained otherwise. *The small hole depicted on the face sheet is contradicted by the written autopsy report and all other evidence that confirms a large exit wound in this exact area*. YOU HAVE NOTHING.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you explain how someone could smell gunpowder in a high speed convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> "all the way to the hospital"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.
> 
> Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.
> 
> Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *fuck me* that's reaching even for you....you do know the wind was blowing that day.....and most all of the adults along the parade route were smokers.....
> you nose witnesses chance of smelling gun powder on the ground were about the same as being bitten by a polar bear and a regular bear  in the same day....
Click to expand...


FUCK YOU IS RIGHT.

All you have to do, is the impossible. *Show how a small entrance hole at the bottom rear caused a large exit wound just above that point*. I've never heard or read anyone trying to prove that nonsense. They simply pushed the exit wound forward, to the top of the head. By doing so, *they invented a small entry and exit point. That is pure and simple fiction*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.
> 
> Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.
> 
> Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> *fuck me* that's reaching even for you....you do know the wind was blowing that day.....and most all of the adults along the parade route were smokers.....
> you nose witnesses chance of smelling gun powder on the ground were about the same as being bitten by a polar bear and a regular bear  in the same day....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU IS RIGHT.
> 
> All you have to do, is the impossible. *Show how a small entrance hole at the bottom rear caused a large exit wound just above that point*. I've never heard or read anyone trying to prove that nonsense. They simply pushed the exit wound forward, to the top of the head. By doing so, *they invented a small entry and exit point. That is pure and simple fiction*.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT
[ame=http://youtu.be/EoMY0eR3eEs]JFK Inside The Target Car Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/SjrupSwqrAs]JFK Inside The Target Car Part 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If an entrance wound existed on the rear of jfk's head, it would have been photographed for real or faked. Neither is available in evidence*, therefore you have no verifiable proof of any such entry wound. *Your radical beliefs are not evidence*. The hole on the right rear was an exit wound, until proven or explained otherwise. *The small hole depicted on the face sheet is contradicted by the written autopsy report and all other evidence that confirms a large exit wound in this exact area*. YOU HAVE NOTHING.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you explain how someone could smell gunpowder in a high speed convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> "all the way to the hospital"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.
> 
> Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.
> 
> Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *fuck me* that's reaching even for you....you do know the wind was blowing that day.....and most all of the adults along the parade route were smokers.....
> you nose witnesses chance of smelling gun powder on the ground were about the same as being bitten by a polar bear and a regular bear  in the same day....
Click to expand...


FUCK OFF, YOU.

*The driver's shot impacted jfk's right forehead and exited the rear*.

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)

*29) Dr. Donald W. Seldin, Chief Internist*:
 a) WC references by others present: WR 528; 3 H 371; 6 H 11,32,60-61,64;
 17 H 13; 20 H 5; 21 H 184-185, 258, 263;
 b)*8/27/98 letter to Vince Palamara*---"*The bullet struck the President in
 the forehead and literally exploded in his skull*, so that the entire
 frontal, parietal and temporal bones were shattered I believe that the
 official story is accurate in all details." [!];


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smelling gun powder all the way to the hospital is a figure of speech but I assume they followed to Parkland.
> 
> Smelling smoke in the air is a totally relevant fact all day and nose witnesses are very reliable in this case because others smelled it too.
> 
> Oswald did not fire the fatal shot from the TSBD. It is/was proven that *Greer did fire the fatal shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> *fuck me* that's reaching even for you....you do know the wind was blowing that day.....and most all of the adults along the parade route were smokers.....
> you nose witnesses chance of smelling gun powder on the ground were about the same as being bitten by a polar bear and a regular bear  in the same day....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK OFF, YOU.
> 
> *The driver's shot impacted jfk's right forehead and exited the rear*.
> 
> V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)
> 
> *29) Dr. Donald W. Seldin, Chief Internist*:
> a) WC references by others present: WR 528; 3 H 371; 6 H 11,32,60-61,64;
> 17 H 13; 20 H 5; 21 H 184-185, 258, 263;
> b)*8/27/98 letter to Vince Palamara*---"*The bullet struck the President in
> the forehead and literally exploded in his skull*, so that the entire
> frontal, parietal and temporal bones were shattered I believe that the
> official story is accurate in all details." [!];
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

*The clearer copies (are both old school)* show the bottom Occipital caving in, and the top rear skull and hair extending behind the white line. *Costella's blurry copy makes it look more like his skull is blending in with the top of the door*.   https://www.google.com/search?q=enl...5YCwDw&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=748#imgdii=_ http://www.assassinationresearch.com/zfilm/z313.jpg


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *The clearer copies (are both old school)* show the bottom Occipital caving in, and the top rear skull and hair extending behind the white line. *Costella's blurry copy makes it look more like his skull is blending in with the top of the door*.   https://www.google.com/search?q=enl...5YCwDw&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=748#imgdii=_ http://www.assassinationresearch.com/zfilm/z313.jpg


not this shit again....the fatal shot came from behind ..period...


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The clearer copies (are both old school)* show the bottom Occipital caving in, and the top rear skull and hair extending behind the white line. *Costella's blurry copy makes it look more like his skull is blending in with the top of the door*.   https://www.google.com/search?q=enl...5YCwDw&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=748#imgdii=_ http://www.assassinationre3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not this shit again....the fatal shot came from behind ..period...
Click to expand...


The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have a case for Oswald or anyone besides Greer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't have a case against Greer*.
> 
> And neither do the morons that you copy/paste/plagiarize their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greer's shot is bona fide, a fact without any chance of even a mere challenge. You got no case for Oswald or your Prey fake horseshit.
Click to expand...


agent rat in the asss and his lover dawgshit,the two government trolls who have an obsession with you,their handlers are really getting so  desperate that you are exposing the truth that greer shot kennedy. the fact they keep sending them here to shit all over the floor everyday and ignore how THEY have no case oswald shot him yet you have provided plenty of facts that greer did.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The clearer copies (are both old school)* show the bottom Occipital caving in, and the top rear skull and hair extending behind the white line. *Costella's blurry copy makes it look more like his skull is blending in with the top of the door*.   https://www.google.com/search?q=enl...5YCwDw&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=748#imgdii=_ http://www.assassinationre3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not this shit again....the fatal shot came from behind ..period...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
Click to expand...

wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not this shit again....the fatal shot came from behind ..period...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
Click to expand...


Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
Click to expand...

The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/j
> [img]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gi[/QUOTE]
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> [Img]http://nspcanada.nfshost.com/graphics/backofhead.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/j
> [img]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gi[/quote]
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> [Img]http://nspcanada.nfshost.com/graphics/backofhead.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One _ slight _ correction ... it was your brain, not the photo, which was altered.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheJedi

This was answered a while ago.

The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.

The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.

The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.

There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
Click to expand...

hey micro dick, you did know that's the right side of his head .....


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One _ slight _ correction ... it was your brain, not the photo, which was altered.
Click to expand...


Nothing was altered in the evidence, *you stupid bitch*, except the Zapruder film and x-rays. Do you understand that *a gaping hole was on the rear of his skull*, and *the autopsy report confirms that fact?*


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> One _ slight _ correction ... it was your brain, not the photo, which was altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was altered in the evidence, *you stupid bitch*, except the Zapruder film and x-rays. Do you understand that *a gaping hole was on the rear of his skull*, and *the autopsy report confirms that fact?*
Click to expand...

Show me the gaping hole you speak of? I don't see it ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
Click to expand...


hey dipshit,photographic experts from around the world have concluded that autopsy photos were forgerys.what the dallas doctors saw was totally inconsistant with what the doctors in bethesda saw.practially every dallas doctor and nurse when shown those photos all said the photos were not what they saw.they back up the photographic experts conclusions.before calling someone delusional,you really should get familiar with the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheJedi said:


> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.



wow the truely gullible sheople.Hate to break your heart but the films taken that day show that that secretservice agent Hinkleys gun accidentally went off. you need to look at all his previous posts,it was greer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gifs/j
> [img]http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac98/77forever/Gi[/quote]
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> [Img]http://nspcanada.nfshost.com/graphics/backofhead.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are making way too much sense for the delusional nutjob to comprehend.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The autopsy report includes the Occipital bone as part of the missing skull*. The photo you posted was altered, you nutjob. JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving chiefly *the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions*. In *this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> One _ slight _ correction ... it was your brain, not the photo, which was altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was altered in the evidence, *you stupid bitch*, except the Zapruder film and x-rays. Do you understand that *a gaping hole was on the rear of his skull*, and *the autopsy report confirms that fact?*
Click to expand...


yeah the GOVERNMENTS autopsy report. I give you credit,your a far more clever disinfo agent than rat in the ass and dawgshit at least acknowleding the zapruder film and x rays were altered.something they cant seem to come to grips with. you REALLY lost your credibilty big time right there saying NOTHING was altered in the evidence.the zapruder film and the x rays you speak of ARE  evidence that you just admitted was altered..

you disinfo agents can never keep your stories straight in all your lies you make up.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit,photographic experts from around the world have concluded that autopsy photos were forgerys.what the dallas doctors saw was totally inconsistant with what the doctors in bethesda saw.practially every dallas doctor and nurse when shown those photos all said the photos were not what they saw.they back up the photographic experts conclusions.before calling someone delusional,you really should get familiar with the facts.
Click to expand...

Oh? Please provide a verifiable link to where these "doctors and nurses" can be found impuning the photo I posted....


----------



## daws101

Faun said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit,photographic experts from around the world have concluded that autopsy photos were forgerys.what the dallas doctors saw was totally inconsistant with what the doctors in bethesda saw.practially every dallas doctor and nurse when shown those photos all said the photos were not what they saw.they back up the photographic experts conclusions.before calling someone delusional,you really should get familiar with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Please provide a verifiable link to where these "doctors and nurses" can be found impuning the photo I posted....
Click to expand...

hand job is back must have gotten banned  on that other site he was haunting!
faun no need to argue with him...just laugh at his nonsense!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit,photographic experts from around the world have concluded that autopsy photos were forgerys.what the dallas doctors saw was totally inconsistant with what the doctors in bethesda saw.practially every dallas doctor and nurse when shown those photos all said the photos were not what they saw.they back up the photographic experts conclusions.before calling someone delusional,you really should get familiar with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Please provide a verifiable link to where these "doctors and nurses" can be found impuning the photo I posted....
Click to expand...


nice dodge,you have reading comprehension problems. there are far too many books out there that document all that.again your at least a better clever disinfo agent that dawgshit and rat in the ass.

miserable fail.

again at least you arent near as transparent a disinfo agent troll as rat in the ass and dawgshit.at least you come up with something new different than the same old lies of the warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

nice game of dodgeball.your such an ignorant fool,you arent even  aware of the facts that all the dallas doctors said the back of his head was blown out and that the wound in the back of the head was a EXIT wound.till you are ready to stop living in denial and do some actual research and grow up,im done with you.

miserable fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
Click to expand...


you just demonstrated with your OWN evidence how gullible you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheJedi said:


> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.



nice fairy tale.that orientation seat thing has been debunked thousands of times over the years. you are so gullible you fall for what the CIA MEDIA TELLS YOU.

Your are cluless about the document that was disocovered where gerald ford moved the bullet wound down from below his shoulder up to his neck,hense his reward as president participating in the coverup. and ignorant that bullets travel DOWNWARD from a 45 degree trajectory angle from that high up making it impossible to have exited his neck as well since the bullet wound went through his back below his shoulder. miserable fail.

you are a far more clever agent troll than dawgshit and rat in the ass at least.at least you dont talk about the same old debunked lies of the warren commission and can come up with a new disinformation lie that has been debunked as wel over the years.lol


----------



## BriannaMichele

TheJedi said:


> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.




Thejedi is right


Pinky


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BriannaMichele said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thejedi is right
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


whatever you say the jedi.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion. 


Pinky


----------



## daws101

BriannaMichele said:


> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky


did you realize how long this thread is...


----------



## BriannaMichele

No. I'm new.  &#128518;   Sorry. Carry on. 


Pinky


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BriannaMichele said:


> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;



hey jedi,hate to be the bearer of bad news to you but that is a new disinformation ploy by the government that a secret service agent accidently shot JFK now that their lies of oswald being the lone assassin have been shreaded over the years.

to get an intelligent opinion you must first get familiar with the facts which i can see you obviously are not aware of.first off,many witnesses saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle.

He was there as a diversion to get everybodys attention away from Greer,the driver that fired the fatal head shot. second,all the dallas doctors said the wound in the back of the head was an EXIT wound,if you know anything about ballistics you know that an exit wound from a bullet is larger than an entrance wound.the entire back of his head was blasted out,there was nothing there. so that pretty much shoots down the new laughable disinformation ploy by the government that he was shot from the back by a secret service agent.

the films never show his gun going off either in any of the films.
oh and dont fall for that pic displayed earlier by  that disinfo agent showing the back of his  head intact either because the dallas doctors who have seen those pics over the years, have all said that was not what they saw in dallas,that his head was entirely gone.photographic experts agree with them as well that they are obvious forgerys.


----------



## 7forever

Investigation of the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy: Hearings ... - Google Books
JFK Assassination Forum discussion and debate surrounding the assassination of President John Fitzgerald Kennedy In Dealey Plaza Texas on November 22nd 1963 Assassination of JFK

I think the agent closest to jfk after the shot would know best about exactly where the skull was blasted off.

*From his W.C. testimony
*
Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
*Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. *I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head*.
From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'*

*In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement

'In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair.'
As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'

ZAPRUDER FRAME # 374 & a few others - Page 9 - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum *FRAMES 313 AND 312*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Investigation of the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy: Hearings ... - Google Books
> JFK Assassination Forum discussion and debate surrounding the assassination of President John Fitzgerald Kennedy In Dealey Plaza Texas on November 22nd 1963 Assassination of JFK
> 
> I think the agent closest to jfk after the shot would know best about exactly where the skull was blasted off.
> 
> *From his W.C. testimony
> *
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. *I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head*.
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'*
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> 'In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair.'
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> ZAPRUDER FRAME # 374 & a few others - Page 9 - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum *FRAMES 313 AND 312*.


did you get banned from the the necrophila forum again?


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice fairy tale.that orientation seat thing has been debunked thousands of times over the years. you are so gullible you fall for what the CIA MEDIA TELLS YOU.
> 
> Your are cluless about the document that was disocovered where gerald ford moved the bullet wound down from below his shoulder up to his neck,hense his reward as president participating in the coverup. and ignorant that bullets travel DOWNWARD from a 45 degree trajectory angle from that high up making it impossible to have exited his neck as well since the bullet wound went through his back below his shoulder. miserable fail.
> 
> you are a far more clever agent troll than dawgshit and rat in the ass at least.at least you dont talk about the same old debunked lies of the warren commission and can come up with a new disinformation lie that has been debunked as wel over the years.lol
Click to expand...

I hate to be the bearer of bad news ... buuuut ... an insane conspiracist denying reality is not actually _"debunking"_ anything.


----------



## 7forever

*For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.

Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”

“*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## n0spam4me

BriannaMichele said:


> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky



Wow, izat Pinky as in "THE PINKY SHOW"

just curious......


----------



## BriannaMichele

Lol no. My names not that well thought out. The name was given to me when my friends who created a political activist page on Facebook called "peacenotsheep" and made me an admin. The creator of the page used the handle "Rayne" and I had pink hair at the time so they named me "•Pinky•" and we referred to ourselves as •Pinky• and the Rayne


----------



## BriannaMichele

n0spam4me said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, izat Pinky as in "THE PINKY SHOW"
> 
> just curious......
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was answered a while ago.
> 
> The Magic bullet - Wasn't magic at all. They had the orientation of the seats wrong and when adjusted accounted for straight trajectories.
> 
> The fatal head shot actually came from a Secret Service guy whose M16 accidentally went off striking Kennedy in the head. He slipped in the vehicle that he was in following Kennedy and accidentally squeezed a round off which accounts for the smoke and smell by witnesses on the bridge as the motorcade passed under the bridge.
> 
> The cover-up came because the Secret Service did not want to be embarrassed.
> 
> There is a great documentary about it on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice fairy tale.that orientation seat thing has been debunked thousands of times over the years. you are so gullible you fall for what the CIA MEDIA TELLS YOU.
> 
> Your are cluless about the document that was disocovered where gerald ford moved the bullet wound down from below his shoulder up to his neck,hense his reward as president participating in the coverup. and ignorant that bullets travel DOWNWARD from a 45 degree trajectory angle from that high up making it impossible to have exited his neck as well since the bullet wound went through his back below his shoulder. miserable fail.
> 
> you are a far more clever agent troll than dawgshit and rat in the ass at least.at least you dont talk about the same old debunked lies of the warren commission and can come up with a new disinformation lie that has been debunked as wel over the years.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news ... buuuut ... an insane conspiracist denying reality is not actually _"debunking"_ anything.
Click to expand...


thats what you warren commission paid shills are,insane.


7forever said:


> *For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage Multiple JFK assassins


the warren commission apologists cant deny facts the zapruder film has been altered in the fact that photographic experts from around the world have concluded it to be that plus the statements of the witnesses one what they did contradict whats the film shows.

one of them being that hill said he shoved jackie back into the car where the film doesnt show that,it just shows her reaching for what they want people to believe is part of the skull and getting back into the car because the reality is she was trying to get out of the car after seeing greer shoot kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting information there.thanks. she obviously didnt fire the fatal head shot.Greer"whoconnections to the CIA" did.

However some facts that are very intriguing make you wonder if she was in on it as much as Lyndon Johnson was and just like Johnson,faked her emotions over it as well pretending to be in shock and broken up about it and everything BECAUSE her parents the boviers,were friends interestingly enough with George Demorenshield who of course was Oswalds handler.

Demorenshield and oswald of course were connected very heavily with the intelligence community and the CIA which is really no surprise because Demorenshield of course worked closely with none other than the Bushwacker George Bush Sr.

kinda blows your mind the connections here doesnt it?


----------



## 7forever

Specter told Dr. Jones that some eyewitnesses saw the shooter from the front. I wound who that could be? 


In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Jones,* 

*"We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But we don't want to interview them, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either."* http://www.amazon.com/We-Were-There-Revelations-Attended-ebook/dp/B00E258JTS/ref=cm_cr_pr_orig_subj


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Specter told Dr. Jones that some eyewitnesses saw the shooter from the front. I wound who that could be?
> 
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Jones,*
> 
> *"We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But we don't want to interview them, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either."* http://www.amazon.com/We-Were-There-Revelations-Attended-ebook/dp/B00E258JTS/ref=cm_cr_pr_orig_subj


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
Click to expand...


The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
Click to expand...

Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
















So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

^someone farted in here.

i love how the paid troll used fake doctored photos that phootography experts around the wolrd have concluded to be fake in his fantays and lies he tells that kennedy was shot from behind in the back of the head.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> ^someone farted in here.
> 
> i love how the paid troll used fake doctored photos that phootography experts around the wolrd have concluded to be fake in his fantays and lies he tells that kennedy was shot from behind in the back of the head.


Ooooh .... you sure told me ....


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
Click to expand...


Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.

Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)

1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
Click to expand...

So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.


----------



## n0spam4me

wasn't there an additional hearing held, some time much after the Warren Commission published its white wash job, and the second hearing was given evidence that by way of the audio recordings available, there had to have been more than one gun firing upon the Presidential motorcade.  That alone is very heavy stuff and should get followed up.  I wonder why it has not?


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.
Click to expand...


That is the official story according to the men that performed and wrote the autopsy report. *The government claimed they were wrong and moved up the entry wound to the Parietal region*. You don't know what the evidence is, and that's your problem. Hill's account supports the autopsy report and frame 313. In other words, he's only assuming there was an entry in the rear, but the exit wound was obvious. *Hill trying to reconcile this faux scenario would be interesting to say the least*.

*For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.

Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”

“*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.” Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the official story according to the men that performed and wrote the autopsy report. *The government claimed they were wrong and moved up the entry wound to the Parietal region*. You don't know what the evidence is, and that's your problem. Hill's account supports the autopsy report and frame 313. In other words, he's only assuming there was an entry in the rear, but the exit wound was obvious. *Hill trying to reconcile this faux scenario would be interesting to say the least*.
> 
> *For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.” Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...

And still,nothing shows those photos are not authentic. Your delirium is noted as usual.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the official story according to the men that performed and wrote the autopsy report. *The government claimed they were wrong and moved up the entry wound to the Parietal region*. You don't know what the evidence is, and that's your problem. Hill's account supports the autopsy report and frame 313. In other words, he's only assuming there was an entry in the rear, but the exit wound was obvious. *Hill trying to reconcile this faux scenario would be interesting to say the least*.
> 
> *For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.” Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still,nothing shows those photos are not authentic. Your delirium is noted as usual.
Click to expand...


*You are a pea-brained twit*. The photo is proof of fakery because it doesn't show a hole in the rear, which is inconsistent with the evidence in this case. *You lack the intelligence and knowledge to discuss this case properly*.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insanity has been thoroughly debunked ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your lunacy that the "right rear" of JFK's head was "blown off."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the official story according to the men that performed and wrote the autopsy report. *The government claimed they were wrong and moved up the entry wound to the Parietal region*. You don't know what the evidence is, and that's your problem. Hill's account supports the autopsy report and frame 313. In other words, he's only assuming there was an entry in the rear, but the exit wound was obvious. *Hill trying to reconcile this faux scenario would be interesting to say the least*.
> 
> *For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.” Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still,nothing shows those photos are not authentic. Your delirium is noted as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a pea-brained twit*. The photo is proof of fakery because it doesn't show a hole in the rear, which is inconsistent with the evidence in this case. *You lack the intelligence and knowledge to discuss this case properly*.
Click to expand...

Because there was no hole in the back. You have failed miserably to prove there was and unlike you, I am under no obligation to listen to the voices in your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

agent faun as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter by us.boy your handlers sure pay you a lot of money to troll these boards.no way in hell would you constantly come back here everyday for your constant ass beatings you get here everyday from us for FREE..no way.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> agent faun as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter by us.boy your handlers sure pay you a lot of money to troll these boards.no way in hell would you constantly come back here everyday for your constant ass beatings you get here everyday from us for FREE..no way.


Your delusions aside, I still see don't see where the back of Kennedy's head was blown off. I earn every penny I get, huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here. these government agents are so predictable, a pattern i always notice with them is their handlers always send them to troll these threads that expose government corruption IMMEDIATELY.like clockwork,they are too easy to predict.i knew his hanlders would send him here to  come on here and troll IMMEDIATELY after this post.

The shill is  in a government agency being paid to troll these threads as we speak.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here. these government agents are so predictable, a pattern i always notice with them is their handlers always send them to troll these threads that expose government corruption IMMEDIATELY.like clockwork,they are too easy to predict.i knew his hanlders would send him here to  come on here and troll IMMEDIATELY after this post.
> 
> The shill is  in a government agency being paid to troll these threads as we speak.


Is this a quick enough response to earn my check for this week? Oh, and the back of JFK's head is still there in those photos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


Yeah, you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you sure have a farting problem agent.hee hee.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> you sure have a farting problem agent.hee hee.


No, you do.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of his head of blown off, period, you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong you delusional micro dick. the right side and some of the forehead are blown off..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, you delusional micro maggot. The right rear and NONE of the forehead were blown off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The back of his head was blown off? You really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of his head was blown off. You don't really think more evidence is needed to demonstrate that you're completely insane.
Click to expand...

that was the side of his head ...insisting it was the back when all the credible evidence say otherwise,just proves what we already know about you !


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the autopsy report wrong when it included the Occipital region as part of the exit wound, you insane wackjob? Your altered image fails to show any missing skull in the back of the head. That is contradicted by forty eyewitnesses, the autopsy report, and frame 313 of Zapruder.
> 
> Missile Wounds (*From jfk's autopsy report*)
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
> involving *chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
> temporal and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone *producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> So? The shot, which came from behind, blew out big chunks of skull and brain, extending as far down as the occipital region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the official story according to the men that performed and wrote the autopsy report. *The government claimed they were wrong and moved up the entry wound to the Parietal region*. You don't know what the evidence is, and that's your problem. Hill's account supports the autopsy report and frame 313. In other words, he's only assuming there was an entry in the rear, but the exit wound was obvious. *Hill trying to reconcile this faux scenario would be interesting to say the least*.
> 
> *For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out the rear of JFK’s head and actually view the hole as he lie in the backseat* is all the proof anyone needs to know that the massive exit wound was exactly where it always was, and where it wasn't supposed to be according to over fifty years of pushing it forward of that posterior area. The proof in this case is found by identifying the biggest lies. *The government was apparently not comfortable with saying the entrance and exit wounds were both at the rear because no one would believe such tripe*. Forty eyewitnesses, specific Zapruder frames, and the autopsy report support Clint Hill's description of JFK's exit wound.
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.” Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still,nothing shows those photos are not authentic. Your delirium is noted as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a pea-brained twit*. The photo is proof of fakery because it doesn't show a hole in the rear, which is inconsistent with the evidence in this case. *You lack the intelligence and knowledge to discuss this case properly*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there was no hole in the back. You have failed miserably to prove there was and unlike you, I am under no obligation to listen to the voices in your head.
Click to expand...


That means in your deluded world that the autopsy report was wrong when it said the hole was toward the rear, in the occipital/parietal region?


----------



## 7forever

http://www.amazon.com/We-Were-There-...r_pr_orig_subj

It's little pieces of truth like this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truth thrashing such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?* 

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* https://www.google.com/search?q=rona...0QsAQ#imgdii=_ 

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

Nothing of value here December 28, 2013 

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *

Format:Hardcover

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.

Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.


----------



## 7forever

*The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. That is McClelland's drawing of the exit wound.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

*This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*. 

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal. 

Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland 

*THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*. The force of the bullet pushed up the top of the head, but the bullet exited the right rear, as has been factual for many decades. *That is McCLELLAND'S drawing of the rear blow-out*. https://www.google.com/search?q=dr+m...w=1536&bih=748

Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*

Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as *some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft*, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1lYifmUXA


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. That is McClelland's drawing of the exit wound.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
> 
> Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland
> 
> *THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*. The force of the bullet pushed up the top of the head, but the bullet exited the right rear, as has been factual for many decades. *That is McCLELLAND'S drawing of the rear blow-out*. https://www.google.com/search?q=dr+m...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*
> 
> Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as *some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft*, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1lYifmUXA


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. That is McClelland's drawing of the exit wound.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
Click to expand...


*Oswald was a patsy* and most americans know and accept that. *He called himself a patsy on live television.
*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. That is McClelland's drawing of the exit wound.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oswald was a patsy* and most americans know and accept that. *He called himself a patsy on live television.
> *
Click to expand...

Of course Oswald was a patsy. *I* killed JFK. In the library. With a candlestick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agents trolls^

Secret Service abandoning his car just moments before he was shot - some say in the front/face possibly by SS limo driver.



I concur. I did not know that about Mrs. Johnson. I do agree that the limousine driver fired the fatal shot. I've watched the Zapruder film many times and I believe it was the limo driver.



The mainstream media has edited the assassination as they do everything else. The hand is quicker then the eye, so If you look very very closely at the driver of the presidential limo, you will see the driver look back at the Kennedy's and see that the driver notices JFK is still alive after the first bullet hits him in his neck, but look at the driver again who turns around a second time and fires what looks to be a 12 gage pistol, fires the weapon and blows JFK's brains apart. JFK's head snaps back from the impact and it ultimately kills him. The Warren Commission asked the driver how many times did you look back after the first shot, he replied that he only looked back once. The video shows he looked back twice.



the truth is becoming more and more well known all the time by more and more people and the handlers of rat in the ass and dawgshit,their getting worried sending them here to troll and fart in this thread all the time


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agents trolls^
> 
> Secret Service abandoning his car just moments before he was shot - some say in the front/face possibly by SS limo driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur. I did not know that about Mrs. Johnson. I do agree that the limousine driver fired the fatal shot. I've watched the Zapruder film many times and I believe it was the limo driver.
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream media has edited the assassination as they do everything else. The hand is quicker then the eye, so If you look very very closely at the driver of the presidential limo, you will see the driver look back at the Kennedy's and see that the driver notices JFK is still alive after the first bullet hits him in his neck, but look at the driver again who turns around a second time and fires what looks to be a 12 gage pistol, fires the weapon and blows JFK's brains apart. JFK's head snaps back from the impact and it ultimately kills him. The Warren Commission asked the driver how many times did you look back after the first shot, he replied that he only looked back once. The video shows he looked back twice.
> 
> 
> 
> the truth is becoming more and more well known all the time by more and more people and the handlers of rat in the ass and dawgshit,their getting worried sending them here to troll and fart in this thread all the time


I must admit it's rather adorable how you post this shit like it's real and you're not insane; as though it's the rest of the world that just doesn't get it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just like the handlers of aent dawgshit and rat in the ass are getting worried the truth is coming out,like them,your hanlders are worried as well more and more people are waking up that it was the drive that shot him and they are sending you here to troll in hopes of trying to derail this thread as well.your hanlders just like agents dawgshit and rightwinger,can go fuck themselves as well,you can tell tham that that i said that.they sure pay you guys a lot for your constant ass beatings you get here all the time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> just like the handlers of aent dawgshit and rat in the ass are getting worried the truth is coming out,like them,your hanlders are worried as well more and more people are waking up that it was the drive that shot him and they are sending you here to troll in hopes of trying to derail this thread as well.your hanlders just like agents dawgshit and rightwinger,can go fuck themselves as well,you can tell tham that that i said that.they sure pay you guys a lot for your constant ass beatings you get here all the time.


So you are lying about having us on ignore. If you really did, you wouldn't even know we had posted.

A lying "Truther". Talk about hypocrisy.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> just like the handlers of aent dawgshit and rat in the ass are getting worried the truth is coming out,like them,your hanlders are worried as well more and more people are waking up that it was the drive that shot him and they are sending you here to troll in hopes of trying to derail this thread as well.your hanlders just like agents dawgshit and rightwinger,can go fuck themselves as well,you can tell tham that that i said that.they sure pay you guys a lot for your constant ass beatings you get here all the time.


if you needed any more proof handjob is a raving nut sack .
the following should lock it up: "your hanlders just like agents dawgshit and rightwinger,can go fuck themselves as well,you can tell tham that that i said that.they sure pay you guys a lot for your constant ass beatings you get here all the time."- HANDJOB


----------



## 7forever

*The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* http://educationforum.ipbhost.com/in...pic=19251&st=0

In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.

Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.

Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…you knew he wasn't far away. When you're that close you can smell the powder burning, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."

“Nose” witnesses

Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.

*Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.

According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."

Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"

At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.

Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass, stated that he heard the shots and then smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him.

*A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.

One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## 7forever

PressTV - New studies: ?Conspiracy theorists? sane; government dupes crazy, hostile

Recent studies by psychologists and social scientists in the US and UK suggest that contrary to mainstream media stereotypes, those labeled *“conspiracy theorists” appear to be saner than those who accept the official versions of contested events*.

Quote:
Jul 12, 2013

The most recent study was published on July 8th by psychologists Michael J. Wood and Karen M. Douglas of the University of Kent (UK). Entitled “What about Building 7? A social psychological study of online discussion of 9/11 conspiracy theories,” the study compared “conspiracist” (pro-conspiracy theory) and “conventionalist” (anti-conspiracy) comments at news websites.

The authors were surprised to discover that it is now more conventional to leave so-called conspiracist comments than conventionalist ones:* “Of the 2174 comments collected, 1459 were coded as conspiracist and 715 as conventionalist.” *In other words, among people who comment on news articles, those who disbelieve government accounts of such events as 9/11 and the JFK assassination outnumber believers by more than two to one. *That means it is the pro-conspiracy commenters who are expressing what is now the conventional wisdom, while the anti-conspiracy commenters are becoming a small, beleaguered minority*.

*Perhaps because their supposedly mainstream views no longer represent the majority, the anti-conspiracy commenters often displayed anger and hostility:* “The research… showed that people who favoured the official account of 9/11 were generally more hostile when trying to persuade their rivals.”

*Additionally, it turned out that the anti-conspiracy people were not only hostile, but fanatically attached to their own conspiracy theories as well. According to them, their own theory of 9/11 - a conspiracy theory holding that 19 Arabs, none of whom could fly planes with any proficiency, pulled off the crime of the century under the direction of a guy on dialysis in a cave in Afghanistan - was indisputably true*. The so-called conspiracists, on the other hand, did not pretend to have a theory that completely explained the events of 9/11: “For people who think 9/11 was a government conspiracy, the focus is not on promoting a specific rival theory, but in trying to debunk the official account.”

In short, the new study by Wood and Douglas suggests that the negative stereotype of the conspiracy theorist -* a hostile fanatic wedded to the truth of his own fringe theory - accurately describes the people who defend the official account of 9/11, not those who dispute it*.

Additionally, the study found that so-called conspiracists discuss historical context (such as viewing the JFK assassination as a precedent for 9/11) more than anti-conspiracists. It also found that the so-called conspiracists to not like to be called “conspiracists” or “conspiracy theorists.”

Both of these findings are amplified in the new book *Conspiracy Theory in America *by political scientist Lance deHaven-Smith, published earlier this year by the University of Texas Press. Professor deHaven-Smith explains why people don’t like being called “conspiracy theorists”: *The term was invented and put into wide circulation by the CIA to smear and defame people questioning the JFK assassination! *“The CIA’s campaign to popularize the term ‘conspiracy theory’ and make conspiracy belief a target of ridicule and hostility must be credited, unfortunately, with being one of the most successful propaganda initiatives of all time.”

*In other words, people who use the terms “conspiracy theory” and “conspiracy theorist” as an insult are doing so as the result of a well-documented, undisputed, historically-real conspiracy by the CIA to cover up the JFK assassination*. That campaign, by the way, was completely illegal, and the CIA officers involved were criminals; the CIA is barred from all domestic activities, yet routinely breaks the law to conduct domestic operations ranging from propaganda to assassinations.

*DeHaven-Smith *also explains why those who doubt official explanations of high crimes are eager to discuss historical context. He *points out that a very large number of conspiracy claims have turned out to be true, and that there appear to be strong relationships between many as-yet-unsolved “state crimes against democracy.”* An obvious example is the link between the JFK and RFK assassinations, which both paved the way for presidencies that continued the Vietnam War. According to DeHaven-Smith, we should always discuss the “Kennedy assassinations” in the plural, because the two killings appear to have been aspects of the same larger crime.

Psychologist* Laurie Manwell *of the University of Guelph agrees that the CIA-designed “conspiracy theory” label impedes cognitive function. She *points out*, in an article published in American Behavioral Scientist (2010), *that anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly about such apparent state crimes against democracy as 9/11 due to their inability to process information that conflicts with pre-existing belief*.

In the same issue of ABS, University of Buffalo professor Steven Hoffman adds that *anti-conspiracy people *are typically prey to strong “confirmation bias” - that is, they *seek out information that confirms their pre-existing beliefs, while using irrational mechanisms (such as the “conspiracy theory” label) to avoid conflicting information*.

*The extreme irrationality of those who attack “conspiracy theories” has been ably exposed by Communications professors Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State University*. In a 2007 peer-reviewed article entitled “Dangerous Machinery: ‘Conspiracy Theorist’ as a Transpersonal Strategy of Exclusion,” they wrote:

Quote:
“If I call you a conspiracy theorist, it matters little whether you have actually claimed that a conspiracy exists or whether you have simply raised an issue that I would rather avoid… By labeling you, I strategically exclude you from the sphere where public speech, debate, and conflict occur.”
But now, thanks to the internet, people who doubt official stories are no longer excluded from public conversation; *the CIA’s 44-year-old campaign to stifle debate using the “conspiracy theory” smear is nearly worn-out. In academic studies, as in comments on news articles, pro-conspiracy voices are now more numerous - and more rational - than anti-conspiracy ones*.


----------



## whitehall

You almost gotta laugh. The guy who authorized Oswald  to be welcomed back to the US and concocted the strangest invasion in history at the Bay of Pigs wasn't subpoenaed to appear before the Warren Commission. Former CIA director Allen Dulles who was fired by JFK was appointed to be a freaking member of the commission. No wonder low information Americans are still looking for the Grassy Knoll phantoms.


----------



## 7forever

"The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> did you realize how long this thread is...
Click to expand...


I didn't miss it the first time, but give it your best shot. *How did Oswald shoot jfk in the back of the head while also causing the back of his head to blow-out?* In other words the rear was an exit wound. This was confirmed by Boswell in 1996. *This is your fantasy case to which you cannot explain because it's complete nonsense*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> did you realize how long this thread is...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take time to watch the film and review the investigation before you automatically assume this is impossible.  Otherwise you can't really form an intelligent opinion.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> did you realize how long this thread is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't miss it the first time, but give it your best shot. *How did Oswald shoot jfk in the back of the head while also causing the back of his head to blow-out?* In other words the rear was an exit wound. This was confirmed by Boswell in 1996. *This is your fantasy case to which you cannot explain because it's complete nonsense*.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

ta daa !


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> ta daa !


*
There was no entrance hole in the rear*, because *there was a massive gaping exit wound in the rear*. This and other facts will continue to expose your unwillingness to prove any of your fake claims.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE

*Where did Clint Hill say the bullet entered and exited?*

*Where did he point to on his own head where jfk's missing skull was?*

*It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*. But it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled. Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman

"The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ta daa !
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There was no entrance hole in the rear*, because *there was a massive gaping exit wound in the rear*. This and other facts will continue to expose your unwillingness to prove any of your fake claims.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *Where did Clint Hill say the bullet entered and exited?*
> 
> *Where did he point to on his own head where jfk's missing skull was?*
> 
> *It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*. But it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled. Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
Click to expand...

bullshit. if you look at the top right of Kennedy's just above his ear   .it's the same spot  the man pictured  has his hand on..


----------



## 7forever

*Of course Linda Willis understood a rear entry was impossible*. Dr. McClelland pointed to the exact area the bullet really entered. *The driver who fired the fatal shot pointed to this exact area* when questioned by Arlen Specter. *The specks of lead Greer was referring to were behind the right eye, the bullet's actual entry point*. http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps834f3ddb.jpg

*"The particular headshot must have come from another direction besides behind him* because *the back of his head blew off*, and *it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear* and still have your face intact. *So he must've been hit from another position*, ya know possibly, *ya know in the front* or over to the side, I, I really don't know where, *but the back of his head blew off.*" Great quotes from eyewitnesses. Linda Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=WHvfDijnASM








Phillip Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Willis stated in a 1979 interview: "*There's no doubt in our mind the final shot that blew his head off did not come from the depository*. His head blew up like a halo. *The brains and matter went to the left and the rear*."

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side*. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 

Mr. Greer. 
*The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.


----------



## n0spam4me

People know, that is KNOW what is real here, 
Look up Bill Hicks doing his bit on the JFK murder were he sez
"BACK & TO THE LEFT" and it invokes nervous twitters from the crowd, clearly indicating that people KNOW, they just don't want to admit that they know, because to admit that you know, invokes responsibility for what you know, and most people do not want the heavy weight of responsibility for that knowledge.  So now what?  How to wake up the sleeping masses?
any suggestions from the peanut gallery?


----------



## 7forever

*The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.


----------



## PredFan

n0spam4me said:


> People know, that is KNOW what is real here,
> Look up Bill Hicks doing his bit on the JFK murder were he sez
> "BACK & TO THE LEFT" and it invokes nervous twitters from the crowd, clearly indicating that people KNOW, they just don't want to admit that they know, because to admit that you know, invokes responsibility for what you know, and most people do not want the heavy weight of responsibility for that knowledge.  So now what?  How to wake up the sleeping masses?
> any suggestions from the peanut gallery?



Bill Hicks????
Dead drug addict comedian is your reference.


----------



## 7forever

Occam's razor. *The back of his head was blown off*. Jfk was shot from the front. *There is nothing simple about a bullet entering and exiting the rear*. The driver shooting jfk in the forehead with a resulting rear blow-out is perfectly simple. 

The most useful statement of the principle for scientists is
"when you have two competing theories that make exactly the same predictions, *the simpler one is the better*."

Occam's razor is often cited in stronger forms than Occam intended, as in the following statements. . .

"If you have two theories that both explain the observed facts, then *you should use the simplest until more evidence comes along*"

"*The simplest explanation for some phenomenon is more likely to be accurate* than more complicated explanations."

"If you have two equally likely solutions to a problem, *choose the simplest*."

"*The explanation requiring the fewest assumptions is most likely to be correct*."

. . .or in the only form that takes its own advice. . .
*"Keep things simple!"* What is Occam's Razor?

*Sam Kinney* said basically the same thing, but didn't write a book. Someone called him and asked a few questions. He *answered them like he'd been waiting years for that call*. The truth is just he truth. It doesn't mean that anything will be done about it, but at least it's been discovered in a brutally honest fashion. 

*Kinney, the driver with the sunglasses in the follow-up car *had a perfect view of jfk's head exploding. It's verified and proven. *Clint Hill*, the agent who got Jackie back in the limo *stood next to Kinney*. 

https://www.causes.com/causes/308048/updates/647605

*In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He 
had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his 
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. This guys still thinks the drivers hair killed Kennedy???
2. LOL!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## n0spam4me

PredFan said:


> n0spam4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> People know, that is KNOW what is real here,
> Look up Bill Hicks doing his bit on the JFK murder were he sez
> "BACK & TO THE LEFT" and it invokes nervous twitters from the crowd, clearly indicating that people KNOW, they just don't want to admit that they know, because to admit that you know, invokes responsibility for what you know, and most people do not want the heavy weight of responsibility for that knowledge.  So now what?  How to wake up the sleeping masses?
> any suggestions from the peanut gallery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hicks????
> Dead drug addict comedian is your reference.
Click to expand...


so its down to shoot the messenger ..... right?


----------



## 7forever

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__YFz8zUJ7.../_JIvoUXYwLE/s1600/12.1n008.jfk2--300x300.jpg 
V. Palamara Medical Reference book excerpt 

52) *Evelyn Lincoln, JFK's secretary* [deceased 5/11/95]:
 a) 4/21/91 interview with Harry Livingstone for "High Treason 2", pp.
 435-437---" I remember coming into Parkland Hospital, and Dr. Burkley
 telling me that he [JFK] had gone, and Jackie was sitting outside of the
 place where he was being kept---they were doing the autopsy or whatever
 they were doing, and I went up to her and tried to console her."; "I
 never looked at any of that [the autopsy materials]. Nothing. I kept it,
 and then Bobby [Kennedy] moved it into another room. It was all sealed
 up. I never saw any of it I had no access to it."; *"It was a conspiracy.
There was no doubt about that*...J. Edgar *Hoover was involved in it*.";


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Occam's razor.
> 
> *>> nonsense removed <<*



Ill see your razor, and raise you....


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.


That's still not the back of JFK'S head that was blown off. And thanks for that Penn & Teller video. With JFK's head snapping back just like their melon, it proves the shot came from behind Kennedy. Maybe you just have the wrong driver? Maybe it was the driver of the car behind Kennedy's limo?


----------



## Politico

7forever said:


> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.


Really a Penn and Teller video where Penn thinks you cock a bolt action rifle?


----------



## PredFan

Politico said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a Penn and Teller video where Penn thinks you cock a bolt action rifle?
Click to expand...


That's really irrelevant. If he mispronounced Kennedy's name does that mean his facts aren't facts?


----------



## 7forever

*A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*

Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass)

 Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
 Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
 Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
 Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
 Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
 Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
 Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
 Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
 Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
 Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?* 
*Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*

Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
 Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
 Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
 Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
 Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
 Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

n0spam4me said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n0spam4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> People know, that is KNOW what is real here,
> Look up Bill Hicks doing his bit on the JFK murder were he sez
> "BACK & TO THE LEFT" and it invokes nervous twitters from the crowd, clearly indicating that people KNOW, they just don't want to admit that they know, because to admit that you know, invokes responsibility for what you know, and most people do not want the heavy weight of responsibility for that knowledge.  So now what?  How to wake up the sleeping masses?
> any suggestions from the peanut gallery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hicks????
> Dead drug addict comedian is your reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its down to shoot the messenger ..... right?
Click to expand...

that's how predfran troll debates,when he is confronted with facts he cant refute,he shoots the messenger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You sure are getting the handlers of faun,rat in the ass and dawgshit worried seven the fact they sent them here recently to troll.I wonder where rat in the ass has been the last several months. He must have gotten tired of the constant ass beatings he gets here everyday so he asked his handlers if he could have a few months off and have someone replace him for a while I guess.I guess his replacement only trolled at other message boards though when he was gone and never came here obviously.

he had been gone so long I had hoped he had died.that was hoping for too much though obviously.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> You sure are getting the handlers of faun,rat in the ass and dawgshit worried seven the fact they sent them here recently to troll.I wonder where rat in the ass has been the last several months. He must have gotten tired of the constant ass beatings he gets here everyday so he asked his handlers if he could have a few months off and have someone replace him for a while I guess.I guess his replacement only trolled at other message boards though when he was gone and never came here obviously.
> 
> he had been gone so long I had hoped he had died.that was hoping for too much though obviously.



More proof that you're lying when you say you have me on ignore. With the new software, you wouldn't even see it.

How much do your handlers pay you to come here and lie all day???


----------



## PredFan

So, the driver turned around and shot Kennedy and then shot the congressman. Neither Jackie nor the congressman said anything about it later. The driver shoots a congressman and kills a president and they all agree to not say shit?

This is the stupidest theory going.


----------



## Politico

PredFan said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a Penn and Teller video where Penn thinks you cock a bolt action rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really irrelevant. If he mispronounced Kennedy's name does that mean his facts aren't facts?
Click to expand...

He didn't present any facts.


----------



## A1an

Five decades later, and we are still living a BIG lie (a lone gunman, who just happened to plan the presidential motorcade route all by his _lone_some self-_not!,_ supposedly fired a fairytale bullet that magically defied all of Sir Isaac Newton's Laws of Motion, is the sole individual responsible for a coup d'état styled ambush of a free & open democracy). Oswald was what he said he was, a patsy. Besides, how many other people in this world of ours have so much influence on national-security even from the grave? (any time anyone seeks any information about a connection between Oswald and the intelligence services they are met with sentiments about those records are sealed due to national security). If a *lone *gunman really did the dastardly deed as we have been told, What does that have to do with _*national security*_ some five decades hence?! There's way much more to this tale than we are being told.


----------



## 7forever

*The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.

Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.

Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."

*“Nose” witnesses*

*Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.

*Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.

According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."

Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"

At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.

*Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.

*A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.

One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books


Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


the magic bullet theorists that have trolled this thread will of course


A1an said:


> Five decades later, and we are still living a BIG lie (a lone gunman, who just happened to plan the presidential motorcade route all by his _lone_some self-_not!,_ supposedly fired a fairytale bullet that magically defied all of Sir Isaac Newton's Laws of Motion, is the sole individual responsible for a coup d'état styled ambush of a free & open democracy). Oswald was what he said he was, a patsy. Besides, how many other people in this world of ours have so much influence on national-security even from the grave? (any time anyone seeks any information about a connection between Oswald and the intelligence services they are met with sentiments about those records are sealed due to national security). If a *lone *gunman really did the dastardly deed as we have been told, What does that have to do with _*national security*_ some five decades hence?! There's way much more to this tale than we are being told.



which is why the government has paid shills such as rat in the ass,politico,faun,and dawgshit-aka sayit  trolling this thread posing  lies that oswald did it to this day,they got paid trolls liek them everywhere on message boards everywhere trolling threads.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> *The Smell of *



*Bullshit. Which I removed.*


----------



## A1an

7forever said:


> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.



Thanks for sharing! Yes, couldn't agree more about the undeniable smell of gunpowder way down on street level. Contrary to the "official" script, shots did in fact originate from behind the picket-fence line, that is why folks actually smelled gunpowder way down on street level as they also observed trails of smoke rising some 6-8 feet in the same vicinity as the picket-fence line.


----------



## A1an

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the magic bullet theorists that have trolled this thread will of course
> 
> 
> A1an said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five decades later, and we are still living a BIG lie (a lone gunman, who just happened to plan the presidential motorcade route all by his _lone_some self-_not!,_ supposedly fired a fairytale bullet that magically defied all of Sir Isaac Newton's Laws of Motion, is the sole individual responsible for a coup d'état styled ambush of a free & open democracy). Oswald was what he said he was, a patsy. Besides, how many other people in this world of ours have so much influence on national-security even from the grave? (any time anyone seeks any information about a connection between Oswald and the intelligence services they are met with sentiments about those records are sealed due to national security). If a *lone *gunman really did the dastardly deed as we have been told, What does that have to do with _*national security*_ some five decades hence?! There's way much more to this tale than we are being told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the government has paid shills such as rat in the ass,politico,faun,and dawgshit-aka sayit  trolling this thread posing  lies that oswald did it to this day,they got paid trolls liek them everywhere on message boards everywhere trolling threads.
Click to expand...


Appreciate the applause, but Nah, I'm not the man, just another critical thinking citizen of the free world. As far as paid-trolls go, even Judas had a price.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A1an said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the magic bullet theorists that have trolled this thread will of course
> 
> 
> A1an said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five decades later, and we are still living a BIG lie (a lone gunman, who just happened to plan the presidential motorcade route all by his _lone_some self-_not!,_ supposedly fired a fairytale bullet that magically defied all of Sir Isaac Newton's Laws of Motion, is the sole individual responsible for a coup d'état styled ambush of a free & open democracy). Oswald was what he said he was, a patsy. Besides, how many other people in this world of ours have so much influence on national-security even from the grave? (any time anyone seeks any information about a connection between Oswald and the intelligence services they are met with sentiments about those records are sealed due to national security). If a *lone *gunman really did the dastardly deed as we have been told, What does that have to do with _*national security*_ some five decades hence?! There's way much more to this tale than we are being told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the government has paid shills such as rat in the ass,politico,faun,and dawgshit-aka sayit  trolling this thread posing  lies that oswald did it to this day,they got paid trolls liek them everywhere on message boards everywhere trolling threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appreciate the applause, but Nah, I'm not the man, just another critical thinking citizen of the free world. As far as paid-trolls go, even Judas had a price.
Click to expand...


yeah its obvious YOU are a thinking citizen.one who is not in denial and afraid to look at the evidence and facts.there are so many people out there that are scared to think that our government did it that they only see what they want to see refusing to watch videos or read links that go against the fairy tale of the warren commissions.

some are so scared to look at the truth that people i have met  in real life  that  i have encountered over the years,while able to acklowledge the truth that there was more than one shooter at least,they dont want to face facts the CIA did it so since they cant refute facts that there was more than one shooter,they just want to dismiss it as saying it was stricktlyy the mob that did it and the mob alone too scared to face facts it was the CIA because they dont want to faced facts we live in a banana republic.

for years I initially concluded it was just a mob hit as well but too many facts emerged that made that impossible overtime though because the mob couldnt have set up oswald like he was to go to russia and come back into america with no problems and to get the secret service to stand down that day,only people in high power in the government had that kind of power. none of that registers with them though they are so much in denial.

oh and take heed of the notice of those trolls i mention.those are a few you'll know not to watse your time with and more you will learn about later on down the road.you have heard the old saying before.


thats why i put them all on ignore.they are just paid here to come here and waste your time and try and occupy it.


----------



## A1an

Well said, "Inside"

It's encouraging that there are people astute enough like you to know that the Mob, Castro and/or Russia couldn't plan and/or control the motorcade route that fateful day.

Nor are either of these respective entities/parties refusing to allow public consumption of all the pertinent information about this five decade old fairytale.


----------



## PredFan

Politico said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a Penn and Teller video where Penn thinks you cock a bolt action rifle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really irrelevant. If he mispronounced Kennedy's name does that mean his facts aren't facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't present any facts.
Click to expand...


Whether he got it wrong about the rifle is irrelevant to what he was saying.


----------



## Politico

You're right. His not presenting any facts has nothing to do with the rifle.


----------



## gipper

Americans who do not believe the government's story about Oswald being a lone assassin, are not alone.   A large majority of Americans today do not believe the government.  8 in 10 Americans believe there was a conspiracy.  

A government that does not lie, does not exist.
Most Americans Believe Oswald Conspired With Others to Kill JFK


----------



## A1an

Two individuals lurking in and around Dealey Plaza on the day a democratically elected representative of the people was ambushed and killed in broad daylight were the mysterious Umbrella Man (yet to be identified with 100% certainty) and Charles Frederick Rogers. The evil countenance upon their faces suggest they were genuine cold bloodied killers, much more so than Oswald the patsy...more about Mr. Rogers here> JFK MURDER SOLVED - Reward (*Warning, please do not view the link if you have just eaten or are thinking about eating something).

The president has just been killed, but judging from Charles Roger's disposition as he walks through Dealey Plaza during the aftermath he could care less (now this is the type of an individual who HATES enough to ambush and kill someone without even so much as any remorse or suddenly going patsy up like Oswald, the genuine patsy). No parents deserve what he did to his...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Americans who do not believe the government's story about Oswald being a lone assassin, are not alone.   A large majority of Americans today do not believe the government.  8 in 10 Americans believe there was a conspiracy.
> 
> A government that does not lie, does not exist.
> Most Americans Believe Oswald Conspired With Others to Kill JFK


----------



## Snouter

JFK and RFK insisted the American Zionist Council register as a foreign agent under the Foreign Agent Registration Act.  That would have ended the zionist influence and virtual control of the US government since politicians would no longer be purchased by the zionist regime.  JFK insisted the zionist nuke plant be inspected because he felt that would cause other Arab countries to seek nukes, in addition to causing ill will in the area.  Before he was elected JFK agreed to demands by the Brooklyn zionists that THEY dictate middle east policy in exchange for financing and otherwise insuring an election win.  So we have the only logical motive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Snouter said:


> JFK and RFK insisted the American Zionist Council register as a foreign agent under the Foreign Agent Registration Act.  That would have ended the zionist influence and virtual control of the US government since politicians would no longer be purchased by the zionist regime.  JFK insisted the zionist nuke plant be inspected because he felt that would cause other Arab countries to seek nukes, in addition to causing ill will in the area.  Before he was elected JFK agreed to demands by the Brooklyn zionists that THEY dictate middle east policy in exchange for financing and otherwise insuring an election win.  So we have the only logical motive.


Great stuff there.I had not heard of any of that in all the years I been at this.Heard about the nuke plant being inspected but none of the other stuff there you posted.thanks for posting that.

another great example how his assassination still  affects our daily lives today as everyone elses around the world.


----------



## 7forever

*The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed over four years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.

*Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

http://jfk-assassination.com/warren/...l4/page136.php

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.






http://jfk-assassination.com/warren/...l4/page133.php

So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed over four years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.
> 
> *Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> http://jfk-assassination.com/warren/...l4/page136.php
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jfk-assassination.com/warren/...l4/page133.php
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


7 is out of his anti psychotics again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

in post#2937 someone farted in here.^


----------



## PredFan

Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?

This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> in post#2937 someone farted in here.^


strange how that only happens when you show up!  I suggest  a colonoscopy ..


----------



## Vandalshandle

Somebody is definitely off his medication....


----------



## daws101

Vandalshandle said:


> Somebody is definitely off his medication....


the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Some of the posters on this board need to be reminded that Obamacare is their friend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vandalshandle said:


> Somebody is definitely off his medication....


 that would be dawgshit.He is always off it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is a true story-after the movie came out,i started reading books out there on the topic and when it became obvious that there was a conspiracy,I went back to my high school a few years later and said to my high school teacher-Mr Evans,you taught us in class that oswald killed JFK and was the lone assassin.that is not true.It was the CIA that killed him.

He then went on and replied saying-Oh I never did believe that.so i replied back and said-what,that the CIA killed him or that Oswald did? and he answered saying-that oswald killed him. so I then went on to ask him-If you did not believe it,then how come you told us Oswald killed him then? and he then said- Well just between you and me if I told you all in class what I honestly believed I wouldnt be talking to you right now because I would have lost my job back then and been fired.

Like I said,true story. If some teacher in our corrupt school system goes and tells the truth that he was killed by a conspiracy,then the school will fire that teacher for telling the truth and thats because the school is funded by the city and the city is funded by the state and the state is funded by the federal government so naturally,you are only going to hear what they WANT you to hear.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> This is a true story-after the movie came out,i started reading books out there on the topic and when it became obvious that there was a conspiracy,I went back to my high school a few years later and said to my high school teacher-Mr Evans,you taught us in class that oswald killed JFK and was the lone assassin.that is not true.It was the CIA that killed him.
> 
> He then went on and replied saying-Oh I never did believe that.so i replied back and said-what,that the CIA killed him or that Oswald did? and he answered saying-that oswald killed him. so I then went on to ask him-If you did not believe it,then how come you told us Oswald killed him then? and he then said- Well just between you and me if I told you all in class what I honestly believed I wouldnt be talking to you right now because I would have lost my job back then and been fired.
> 
> Like I said,true story. If some teacher in our corrupt school system goes and tells the truth that he was killed by a conspiracy,then the school will fire that teacher for telling the truth and thats because the school is funded by the city and the city is funded by the state and the state is funded by the federal government so naturally,you are only going to hear what they WANT you to hear.


quote from handjob's latest  book : MASTURBATION AND FRICTION BURNS.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.



You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?


----------



## Vandalshandle

"
Hallucinations are:


A sensory experience – visual, auditory, and/or tactile – that often occurs when someone wakes up.
A false perception of something they see, hear or feel that cannot be corrected by someone telling them it is not real.
Delusions are:


A fixed false belief not supported by reality, and often caused by a faulty memory.
Often blaming caregivers for theft and infidelity.
Paranoia is:


Centered around suspiciousness.
A way an elderly person projects"
Understanding Hallucinations Delusions and Paranoia - AgingCare.com


----------



## 7forever

Vandalshandle said:


> "
> Hallucinations are:




Since you refuse to acknowledge the driver's obvious shot, how would you convince the average person of the something different?


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is definitely off his medication....
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
Click to expand...


You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
Click to expand...

if it had happened that way yes since it did not no.
also  this "theory "of yours only appeared in the last decade there are no contemporaneous reports or eyewitness accounts to give credibility to it .


----------



## Politico

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
Click to expand...

No he would agree you are off your meds.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
Click to expand...


Yes of course.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is definitely off his medication....
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
Click to expand...

It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it had happened that way yes since it did not no.
> also  this "theory "of yours only appeared in the last decade there are no contemporaneous reports or eyewitness accounts to give credibility to it .
Click to expand...


You're an eyewitness just like every person who's looked at what I've posted for years. Greer's hands were off the wheel four seconds before the shot. If that wasn't so incriminating, then why did folks either lie about it or simply ignore it?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is definitely off his medication....
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
Click to expand...


*The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.

*The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is definitely off his medication....
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
Click to expand...


Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:

You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?


----------



## PredFan

We know that the back of his head had a gaping wound, that is clearly visible in the autopsy photos. 

How it happened when he was shot from the back has been explained and demonstrated many times.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> We know that the back of his head had a gaping wound, that is clearly visible in the autopsy photos.
> 
> *How it happened when he was shot from the back* has been explained and demonstrated many times.



That's not the official story, at least from the government/politicians like Specter. They moved exit wound up and out of the Occipital region.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is definitely off his medication....
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
Click to expand...


I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the op  show up every six months or so, my guess is that's when he runs low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
Click to expand...


Blood and tissue.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep passing on chances to prove your case because you are a POS. *How would you prove that Oswald could have blown the back of jfk's head off* when he was behind the President?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
Click to expand...


That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
Click to expand...


*A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*

Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses) 
Posner vs Harris

(Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.

Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by? 
Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it? 
Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see? 
Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said. 
Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see? 
Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast. 
Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding? 
Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was. 
Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?* 
*Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*

Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw? 
Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too. 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there? 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't 
Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before 
Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
__________________


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been proven with models and ballistic gel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
Click to expand...


If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
Click to expand...


That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
Click to expand...


Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head being blown off was proven by correctly seeing that frame 313 shows the rear gaped open* with a fake red blob on the right forehead. That blob had to be placed there because the driver's shot impacted in that area. *It's supposed to indicate an exit wound, but there was no such wound on this face*, officially or really.
> 
> *The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.

*The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the driver and Kennedy himself, there were four people in the car. None of th saw the driver shoot Kennedy?
> 
> This has to be the looniest of the CTs surrounding his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
Click to expand...


Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.

And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
Click to expand...


Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
Click to expand...


*I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would agree that a shot in the car would produce some eyewitnesses, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
Click to expand...


*I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
Click to expand...


Calm down. Let's keep this civil. 

1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A SHOT RIGHT THERE IN THE CAR*
> 
> Austin Miller's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)
> Posner vs Harris
> 
> (Miller was standing on the triple overpass) *This is one of many eyewitnesses who indicated a shot from inside the limo*.
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Well, describe what happened. Did you see the motorcade come by?
> Mr. MILLER - Yes sir; it came down main street and turned north on Houston Street and went over two blocks and turned left on Elm Street. Got about halfway down the hill going toward the underpass and that is when as I recall the first shot was fired.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you know it was a shot when you heard it?
> Mr. MILLER - I didn't know it. I thought at first the motorcycle backfiring or somebody throwed some firecrackers out.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you hear or see?
> Mr. MILLER - After the first one, just a few seconds later, there was two more shots fired, or sounded like a sound at the time. I don't know for sure. And it was after that I saw some man in the car fall forward, and a women next to him grab him and hollered, and just what, I don't know exactly what she said.
> Mr. BELIN - Then what did you see?
> Mr. MILLER - About that time I turned to look toward the - there is a little plaza sitting on the hill. I looked over there to see if anything was there, who through the firecracker or whatever it was, or see if anything was up there, and there wasn't nobody standing there, so I stepped back and looked at the tracks to see if anybody run across the railroad tracks, and there was nobody running across the railroad tracks. So I turned right straight back just in time to see the convertible take off fast.
> Mr. BELIN - You mean the convertible in which the President was riding?
> Mr. MILLER - I wouldn't want to say it was the President. It was a convertible, but I saw a man fall over. I don't know whose convertible it was.
> Mr. BELIN - *Where did the shots sound like they came from?
> Mr. MILLER -* Well, the way it sounded like, *it came from the*, *I would say from right there in the car*. Would be to my left, the way *I was looking at him toward that incline.*
> 
> Mr. BELIN - Is there anything else that you can think of that you saw?
> Mr. MILLER - About the time I looked over to the side there, there was a police officer. No; a motorcycle running his motor under against the curb, and jumped off and come up to the hill toward the top and right behind him was some more officers and plainclothesmen, too.
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone that might be, that gave any suspicious movements of any kind over there?
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't
> Mr. BELIN - Did you see anyone when you looked around on the railroad tracks, that you hadn't seen before
> Mr. MILLER - No, sir; I didn't.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
Click to expand...


If the driver didn't shoot jfk then why were both his hands off the wheel? *Why was he passing a mystery object during that time?*


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I meant. That guy, who was standing on the bypass isn't credible saying that he thought the shots came from in the car. My thoughts are that the 4 other people, excluding the driver and the President, should have seen the driver shoot him. There were IN THE CAR with the president. It just isn't credible that he could have shot Kennedy and Connelly and not be seen by the people in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
Click to expand...


1. Your link proved nothing.
2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?

Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
Click to expand...


The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
Click to expand...


4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connally did see the shot. That new pic and gif I posted was the reason I bumped the thread. Connally saw Greer's shot or at least saw the smoking gun afterward. He didn't say anything because it was politically incorrect and likely would have gotten him killed. Nothing has to happen for something to have happened. Austin Miller is corroborated by tons of other evidence and many more witnesses reported a shot in or around the limo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
Click to expand...


Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
Click to expand...


It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?
Click to expand...


The rear exit wound isn't faked in frame 313, but it doesn't appear in many other frames. There was an entrance wound in the area of the red blob, no large exit. The AR is consistent with no exit there.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
Click to expand...


Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.


----------



## PredFan

If the driver shot Kennedy and Connally, why doesn't any of the films show him shooting Connally?


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I believed you that Connally was kept quiet by threats and payment, there was Jackie Kennedy and two others in the car as well. It isn't credible that all of th would have been kept quiet all this time.
> 
> And you haven't shown an ounce of the  "tons" of evidence. All you have shown is a few seconds if a tape that is easily debunked. Sorry, you have not made your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
Click to expand...


I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
> That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.
Click to expand...


Some of the films were altered and that's probably the best argument for deniers, but many eyewitnesses talk about a shot in the limo. Why was Greer passing a mystery object? Why did the government make the object a white blob?


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear exit wound isn't faked in frame 313, but it doesn't appear in many other frames. There was an entrance wound in the area of the red blob, no large exit. The AR is consistent with no exit there.
Click to expand...


Actually the opposite is true. The coroner testified that the bullet traveled from back to front.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved Greer's shot over four years ago by showing the nix film close-up*. You have no challenge to any facts I've posted and will never pose one. I only show a few seconds of tape because that's all it takes to show Greer shooting jfk. *Don't forget the nix and muchmore films which contradict that Greer's left arm was not motioning back during the shooting sequence*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear exit wound isn't faked in frame 313, but it doesn't appear in many other frames. There was an entrance wound in the area of the red blob, no large exit. The AR is consistent with no exit there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the opposite is true. The coroner testified that the bullet traveled from back to front.
Click to expand...


There is no sustainable evidence of that. That's your problem. You have to make the case because those guys are dead.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
> That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the films were altered and that's probably the best argument for deniers, but many eyewitnesses talk about a shot in the limo. Why was Greer passing a mystery object? Why did the government make the object a white blob?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what eyewitnesses say. Other than the driver and Kennedy, the four other people in the car did not witness the shot coming from the car.

Why do the films not show the driver shooting Connaly? Who shot Connally and why?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear exit wound isn't faked in frame 313, but it doesn't appear in many other frames. There was an entrance wound in the area of the red blob, no large exit. The AR is consistent with no exit there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the opposite is true. The coroner testified that the bullet traveled from back to front.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that you can show a bullet's entry into the rear in frames 312-313?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
> That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the films were altered and that's probably the best argument for deniers, but many eyewitnesses talk about a shot in the limo. Why was Greer passing a mystery object? Why did the government make the object a white blob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what eyewitnesses say. Other than the driver and Kennedy, the four other people in the car did not witness the shot coming from the car.
> 
> Why do the films not show the driver shooting Connaly? Who shot Connally and why?
Click to expand...


Says a liar and denier of simple facts. What matters if that you can't refute anything I'm posting. You are simply lying and avoiding the issues. Because he shot jfk one time and that's it.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
Click to expand...


I am not claiming anything. I'm asking so what? What makes you think he was passing anything?


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not claiming anything. I'm asking so what? What makes you think he was passing anything?
Click to expand...


So, you don't care that the driver was passing an object right before the shot and some eyewitnesses claimed a shot was fired the limo? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the autopsy photo you just provided. There is the exit wound exactly where I said it would be. JFK's head was down and to the left toward Jackie. It would leave the exit wound exactly there. That is where the "red blob" came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red blob is fake and was on the right forehead. *I drew a line on the right rear where the exit wound was and always will be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fake is it? They had that kind of technology back in the early sixties did they? Did they also fake the exit wound on the right upper forehead in the autopsy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear exit wound isn't faked in frame 313, but it doesn't appear in many other frames. There was an entrance wound in the area of the red blob, no large exit. The AR is consistent with no exit there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the opposite is true. The coroner testified that the bullet traveled from back to front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no sustainable evidence of that. That's your problem. You have to make the case because those guys are dead.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that the coroner wasn't interviewed? That he didn't testify? I don't have the details but I'm pretty sure the investigators questioned him under oath.


----------



## PredFan

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 2. I've challenged everything, I'm challenging you now.
> 3. No, they don't. I've shown you why they don't. I challenged them and proved otherwise.
> 4. Greer's arm might be moving back. It's hard to tell. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. So it was moving back? So what?
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
> That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the films were altered and that's probably the best argument for deniers, but many eyewitnesses talk about a shot in the limo. Why was Greer passing a mystery object? Why did the government make the object a white blob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what eyewitnesses say. Other than the driver and Kennedy, the four other people in the car did not witness the shot coming from the car.
> 
> Why do the films not show the driver shooting Connaly? Who shot Connally and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says a liar and denier of simple facts. What matters if that you can't refute anything I'm posting. You are simply lying and avoiding the issues. Because he shot jfk one time and that's it.
Click to expand...


Ok, I'm done. You cannot discuss without insulting me. Probably because you are getting your ass handed to you. Good bye, I'm done.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Greer's left arm was moving back, but not in the Zapruder film. It's not hard to tell at all. Why would be it be altered in the most popular film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? Aren't you talking about the Zapruder film? That's the clip you showed. What makes you think that the other one wasn't faked? Likely, the Zapruder film is the accurate one and the other one is fake.
> That makes a lot more sense than to believe that the driver shot Kennedy and Connally without anyone in the car seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the films were altered and that's probably the best argument for deniers, but many eyewitnesses talk about a shot in the limo. Why was Greer passing a mystery object? Why did the government make the object a white blob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what eyewitnesses say. Other than the driver and Kennedy, the four other people in the car did not witness the shot coming from the car.
> 
> Why do the films not show the driver shooting Connaly? Who shot Connally and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says a liar and denier of simple facts. What matters if that you can't refute anything I'm posting. You are simply lying and avoiding the issues. Because he shot jfk one time and that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ok, I'm done*. You cannot discuss without insulting me. Probably because you are getting your ass handed to you. Good bye, I'm done.
Click to expand...


You would agree that the stink of gunpowder near the car would indicate a shot was fired near jfk, correct?

According to Gary Mack the wind was blowing about 15 mph (west to the east) into the motorcade. *Greer's close range shot completely supports these awesome accounts of gunpowder right near the limo* and debunks the fatal shot from being 265 feet behind (east of) the limo.

From "Murder From Within" on the gunpowder "nose witnesses:" The Smell of Gunpowder in Dealey Plaza - from "Murder From Within" Wind Speed & Direction - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

***Motorcycle escort officer Billy J. Martin, *riding one-half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled, “You could smell the gunpowder… you knew he wasn’t far away. When you’re that close, you can smell the powder burning. Why you—you’ve got to be pretty close to them*… *you could smell the gunpowder… right there in the street*.”63 (Figure 3-7) “Nose” witnesses Sen. Ralph Yarborough rode in the second car behind the limousine. He smelled gunpowder in the street64 and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.65 He later commented, “. . . *you don’t smell gunpowder unless you’re shooting at something up wind and it blows it back in your face*…”65-a As noted, *the motorcade headed into a breeze*—photographs show bystanders’ skirts billowing in the wind. At Parkland Hospital *Yarborough told reporters “the third shot may have been a Secret Service man returning fire”*.65-b


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm attempting to have a civil discussion here, remember that when I say this:
> 
> You are trying to convince us that the driver shot Kennedy and Connelly, and then put fake red stuff (paint or ink) on his face, all without Jackie Kennedy, or anyone else in the car witnessing it. Are you really trying to make us believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting evidence, not really trying to convince anyone of anything. The hole on the rear is visible in the infamous frame 313. I first noticed that over four years ago. What does the red blob represent to you, if you believe it's authentic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood and tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's vague, at best. It is supposed to represent an exit wound. I will repeat it a second time, if you didn't get it the first. The blob had to start there because the bullet's impact was in that location. The blob then moved to the right side and changed size, color, and shape. In other words, if the official story were correct the exit wound would not have been in the right front as is clearly the case in Zapruder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look closely at Kennedy, his head is tilted down and turned slightly toward  Jackie. That would leave an exit wound out of the right front if he was shot from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? *His face was clear* according to all the evidence, except the x-rays.
> 
> *The back of his head was blown off*. Penn and idiot had jfk's face wiped out. *Real evidence must always be ignored to push a false conclusion*.
Click to expand...

Hey shit head they' also debunked all the silly shit you've posted.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. Let's keep this civil.
> 
> 1. You never proved Greet's shit and you still haven't. You are trying, but you haven't yet.
> 2. I have chlenged the only fact you have presented.
> 3. Your tape does not show Greer shooting JFK. All it shows is an impact with Kennedy's head. Nothing more.
> 4. Who says that Greer's arm wasn't moving back? So what if it was? That doesn't mean he shot JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
Click to expand...

No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't have to try. I was given the nix link years ago and that proved it.
> 2. You have challenged nothing. Show one example.
> 3. Three films assist in proving Greer's. Go back through this thread and quote and challenge anything you wish.
> 4. Are you claiming that Greer's arm is motioning back in Zapruder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
Click to expand...


I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your link proved nothing.
> 
> Also, the "shit" comment in that previous response from me was a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
Click to expand...

You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
asshole.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
Click to expand...


Provide one example you pathetic fuck.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Greer be passing an object with BOTH hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
Click to expand...


You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.


----------



## PredFan

Check out the conversations I had with him today. The guys clearly not all there.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Check out the conversations I had with him today. The guys clearly not all there.



You are delusional and dishonest. You posed no challenge, but simply avoided the evidence or said it was important. That immediately disqualifies you from any debate. You basically said that Greer didn't do it because Jackie didn't come clean about it. That is retarded.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
Click to expand...

No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why. What makes you think he was passing anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
Click to expand...

Not even original.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
Click to expand...


Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
Click to expand...


Oswald shooting jfk in the front of the head when he was behind him is a very original myth. One you could certainly never prove.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Greer was NOT passing anything around frames 241? Are you claiming that his hands were on the wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
Click to expand...


Why were Greer's hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot? Can you provide any other reason besides the obvious?


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
Click to expand...

Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance. 
Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
Click to expand...


You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald shooting jfk in the front of the head when he was behind him is a very original myth. One you could certainly never prove.
Click to expand...

False Kennedy was shot in the back right side of his head. End of story.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not it's a fact not a claim.
> your shit is all speculation it's the same shit you've been doing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made conclusions throughout and none of it has been challenged. You can make excuses, but that's for losers who are trying. You don't even rise to that level. You are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were Greer's hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot? Can you provide any other reason besides the obvious?
Click to expand...

HIs hands never left the wheel. 
Your claim otherwise is delusional.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a *intentional misrepresentation of the evidence*.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL
Click to expand...

I don't need an excuse fact never does 
nice tantrum!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald shooting jfk in the front of the head when he was behind him is a very original myth. One you could certainly never prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False Kennedy was shot in the back right side of his head. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Interpret frame 313, you bitch*.
Click to expand...

Again no need the frame exactly matches my previous post
slap dick.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide one example you pathetic fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need an excuse fact never does
> nice tantrum!
Click to expand...


It's easier for really stupid people like yourself to simply ignore evidence than to provide dumb excuses. That would take some brain power and you have none.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions , based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence.  Why? Because you are mentally unstable.
> asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were Greer's hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot? Can you provide any other reason besides the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIs hands never left the wheel.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HIs hands left the wheel*. He passed a handgun too.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
Click to expand...

False.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need as everything you post is smoking gun evidence of your extreme phycosis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need an excuse fact never does
> nice tantrum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easier for really stupid people like yourself to simply ignore evidence than to provide dumb excuses. That would take some brain power and you have none.
Click to expand...

An excuse is only needed if you are wrong I am not wrong. 
You have provided no evidence so there's nothing to ignore.
give it up you were done before you started.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. You are a punk as bitch who cannot deal with reality. What about the smell of gunpowder at street level? Were they imagining it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need an excuse fact never does
> nice tantrum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easier for really stupid people like yourself to simply ignore evidence than to provide dumb excuses. That would take some brain power and you have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An excuse is only needed if you are wrong I am not wrong.
> You have provided no evidence so there's nothing to ignore.
> give it up you were done before you started.
Click to expand...


Endless excuses are needed when the President is getting shot by the SS.
You have provided no excuses because you are an idiot who has no problem being an idiot.
Greer shot jfk and there's nothing you do to stop this obvious truth from being witnessed by thousands of people.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made false conclusions, based on a intentional misrepresentation of the evidence. Why? Because you are a POS. Everyone knows that Oswald didn't shoot jfk in the head, you coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were Greer's hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot? Can you provide any other reason besides the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIs hands never left the wheel.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HIs hands left the wheel*. He passed a handgun too.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
Click to expand...


*HIs hands left the wheel*. He passed a handgun too.
Your claim otherwise is delusional.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for maning up to your extreme mental imbalance.
> Yes they were lmagining it in high stress situations people are easily fooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too much of a dumb bitch to provide your own excuse. It's all just a mistake. Ya, okay Hillary.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need an excuse fact never does
> nice tantrum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easier for really stupid people like yourself to simply ignore evidence than to provide dumb excuses. That would take some brain power and you have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An excuse is only needed if you are wrong I am not wrong.
> You have provided no evidence so there's nothing to ignore.
> give it up you were done before you started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Endless excuses are needed when the President is getting shot by the SS.
> You have provided no excuses because you are an idiot who has no problem being an idiot.
> Greer shot jfk and there's nothing you do to stop this obvious truth from being witnessed by thousands of people.
Click to expand...

Endless bullshit is needed to keep your fantasy alive.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were Greer's hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot? Can you provide any other reason besides the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIs hands never left the wheel.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HIs hands left the wheel*. He passed a handgun too.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HIs hands left the wheel*. He passed a handgun too.
> Your claim otherwise is delusional.
Click to expand...

False .


----------



## 7forever

*The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. That is McClelland's drawing of the exit wound.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

*This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*. 

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal. 

Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland 

*THE EXIT WOUND EXTENDED TO THE BOTTOM OF THE OCCIPITAL BONE*. The force of the bullet pushed up the top of the head, but the bullet exited the right rear, as has been factual for many decades. *That is McCLELLAND'S drawing of the rear blow-out*. https://www.google.com/search?q=dr+m...w=1536&bih=748

Mr. SPECTER - Before proceeding to describe what you did in connection with the tracheostomy, *will you more fully describe your observation with respect to the head wound?*

Dr. McCLELLAND - As I took the position at the head of the table that I have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, *I was in such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound*, and *I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted*. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of the shot so that *the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp* and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as *some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral haft*, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that *you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself *and see that probably a third or so, at least, of *the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out*. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted open.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1lYifmUXA


----------



## Faun

I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.


----------



## daws101

The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community.

Researcher Bill Miller sees that Agent Greer does seem to have his left hand off the steering wheel. Regardless, nothing is in his hand.






Also, note the shade on the other hand of Greer and compare that color to the suit and tie of Greer and Kellerman. A gun would not appear as a mild shade passing over a flesh toned skin. A solid object like a gun would either reflect sunlight or be seen as very dark and certainly no flesh tones could be seen through it.








Also, thanks to Richard J. Smith for help with this page.

Back to Myths

*Did the Limousine driver shoot JFK?*
For years people have been fooled by low resolution, inferior copies of the Zapruder film -- finding reflections or shadows that are much more clear in the better copies available of this historic film.

*Check the following clips and photos to see what actually happens:*
1. One theory that keeps coming up is that Secret Service Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, actually shot President Kennedy with a handgun. Proponents of this theory claim to show he reaches back with his right hand and simply shoots JFK in the head. Look closely and you will note that what seems to be a light colored gun is actually the sun reflection of Agent Kellerman's hair.








Low Resolution Sequence of Zapruder Film







Better Version



2. Another theory claims Greer held a weapon in his left hand, and may have been a backup shooter. While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.












Both of Greer's hands are on the steering wheel as the limo was on 
Elm Street minutes before the shooting.

Did Greer make mistakes in Dealey Plaza? Yes. He faltered and panicked, slowed the limo to look into the back seat, and didn't step on the gas until Roy Kellerman shouted for him to do so. Greer is a sad figure in this tragedy. He made mistakes that any untrained layperson would make, but he was no murderer, he held no weapon, and there is no evidence that he played any part in the conspiracy.

JFK Lancer


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community.
> 
> Researcher Bill Miller sees that Agent Greer does seem to have his left hand off the steering wheel. Regardless, nothing is in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the shade on the other hand of Greer and compare that color to the suit and tie of Greer and Kellerman. A gun would not appear as a mild shade passing over a flesh toned skin. A solid object like a gun would either reflect sunlight or be seen as very dark and certainly no flesh tones could be seen through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Richard J. Smith for help with this page.
> 
> Back to Myths
> 
> *Did the Limousine driver shoot JFK?*
> For years people have been fooled by low resolution, inferior copies of the Zapruder film -- finding reflections or shadows that are much more clear in the better copies available of this historic film.
> 
> *Check the following clips and photos to see what actually happens:*
> 1. One theory that keeps coming up is that Secret Service Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, actually shot President Kennedy with a handgun. Proponents of this theory claim to show he reaches back with his right hand and simply shoots JFK in the head. Look closely and you will note that what seems to be a light colored gun is actually the sun reflection of Agent Kellerman's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Resolution Sequence of Zapruder Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Version
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another theory claims Greer held a weapon in his left hand, and may have been a backup shooter. While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Greer's hands are on the steering wheel as the limo was on
> Elm Street minutes before the shooting.
> 
> Did Greer make mistakes in Dealey Plaza? Yes. He faltered and panicked, slowed the limo to look into the back seat, and didn't step on the gas until Roy Kellerman shouted for him to do so. Greer is a sad figure in this tragedy. He made mistakes that any untrained layperson would make, but he was no murderer, he held no weapon, and there is no evidence that he played any part in the conspiracy.
> 
> JFK Lancer



*Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel you dejected moron*. That happens before the shot. The part you retards refer to was altered.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community.
> 
> Researcher Bill Miller sees that Agent Greer does seem to have his left hand off the steering wheel. Regardless, nothing is in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the shade on the other hand of Greer and compare that color to the suit and tie of Greer and Kellerman. A gun would not appear as a mild shade passing over a flesh toned skin. A solid object like a gun would either reflect sunlight or be seen as very dark and certainly no flesh tones could be seen through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Richard J. Smith for help with this page.
> 
> Back to Myths
> 
> *Did the Limousine driver shoot JFK?*
> For years people have been fooled by low resolution, inferior copies of the Zapruder film -- finding reflections or shadows that are much more clear in the better copies available of this historic film.
> 
> *Check the following clips and photos to see what actually happens:*
> 1. One theory that keeps coming up is that Secret Service Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, actually shot President Kennedy with a handgun. Proponents of this theory claim to show he reaches back with his right hand and simply shoots JFK in the head. Look closely and you will note that what seems to be a light colored gun is actually the sun reflection of Agent Kellerman's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Resolution Sequence of Zapruder Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Version
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another theory claims Greer held a weapon in his left hand, and may have been a backup shooter. While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Greer's hands are on the steering wheel as the limo was on
> Elm Street minutes before the shooting.
> 
> Did Greer make mistakes in Dealey Plaza? Yes. He faltered and panicked, slowed the limo to look into the back seat, and didn't step on the gas until Roy Kellerman shouted for him to do so. Greer is a sad figure in this tragedy. He made mistakes that any untrained layperson would make, but he was no murderer, he held no weapon, and there is no evidence that he played any part in the conspiracy.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel you dejected moron*. That happens before the shot. The part you retards refer to was altered.
Click to expand...

false !


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community.
> 
> Researcher Bill Miller sees that Agent Greer does seem to have his left hand off the steering wheel. Regardless, nothing is in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the shade on the other hand of Greer and compare that color to the suit and tie of Greer and Kellerman. A gun would not appear as a mild shade passing over a flesh toned skin. A solid object like a gun would either reflect sunlight or be seen as very dark and certainly no flesh tones could be seen through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Richard J. Smith for help with this page.
> 
> Back to Myths
> 
> *Did the Limousine driver shoot JFK?*
> For years people have been fooled by low resolution, inferior copies of the Zapruder film -- finding reflections or shadows that are much more clear in the better copies available of this historic film.
> 
> *Check the following clips and photos to see what actually happens:*
> 1. One theory that keeps coming up is that Secret Service Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, actually shot President Kennedy with a handgun. Proponents of this theory claim to show he reaches back with his right hand and simply shoots JFK in the head. Look closely and you will note that what seems to be a light colored gun is actually the sun reflection of Agent Kellerman's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Resolution Sequence of Zapruder Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Version
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another theory claims Greer held a weapon in his left hand, and may have been a backup shooter. While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Greer's hands are on the steering wheel as the limo was on
> Elm Street minutes before the shooting.
> 
> Did Greer make mistakes in Dealey Plaza? Yes. He faltered and panicked, slowed the limo to look into the back seat, and didn't step on the gas until Roy Kellerman shouted for him to do so. Greer is a sad figure in this tragedy. He made mistakes that any untrained layperson would make, but he was no murderer, he held no weapon, and there is no evidence that he played any part in the conspiracy.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel you dejected moron*. That happens before the shot. The part you retards refer to was altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
Click to expand...


Your brain is false. You can't even write your lies. His hands were off the wheel you smidgen of waste.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community.
> 
> Researcher Bill Miller sees that Agent Greer does seem to have his left hand off the steering wheel. Regardless, nothing is in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the shade on the other hand of Greer and compare that color to the suit and tie of Greer and Kellerman. A gun would not appear as a mild shade passing over a flesh toned skin. A solid object like a gun would either reflect sunlight or be seen as very dark and certainly no flesh tones could be seen through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Richard J. Smith for help with this page.
> 
> Back to Myths
> 
> *Did the Limousine driver shoot JFK?*
> For years people have been fooled by low resolution, inferior copies of the Zapruder film -- finding reflections or shadows that are much more clear in the better copies available of this historic film.
> 
> *Check the following clips and photos to see what actually happens:*
> 1. One theory that keeps coming up is that Secret Service Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, actually shot President Kennedy with a handgun. Proponents of this theory claim to show he reaches back with his right hand and simply shoots JFK in the head. Look closely and you will note that what seems to be a light colored gun is actually the sun reflection of Agent Kellerman's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Resolution Sequence of Zapruder Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Version
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another theory claims Greer held a weapon in his left hand, and may have been a backup shooter. While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Greer's hands are on the steering wheel as the limo was on
> Elm Street minutes before the shooting.
> 
> Did Greer make mistakes in Dealey Plaza? Yes. He faltered and panicked, slowed the limo to look into the back seat, and didn't step on the gas until Roy Kellerman shouted for him to do so. Greer is a sad figure in this tragedy. He made mistakes that any untrained layperson would make, but he was no murderer, he held no weapon, and there is no evidence that he played any part in the conspiracy.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both of Greer's hands were off the wheel you dejected moron*. That happens before the shot. The part you retards refer to was altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your brain is false. You can't even write your lies. His hands were off the wheel you smidgen of waste.
Click to expand...

could you be any more desperate

While Greer's left hand may have left the steering wheel, there is no weapon exposed. Greer, in his turn to look into the back seat of the limo, is not pointing any weapon, nor can it be said that he is holding a weapon with either hand.
end of story ..


----------



## daws101

The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that *Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot*. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.



His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frames 312-313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. *The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot* blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community



John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

ONE OF THE FEW LIVING DOCTORS FROM 1963 DISAGREES WITH YOUR FALSE STATEMENT. *The damage was totally consistent with a close range gunshot from a handgun*.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
Click to expand...

Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
Click to expand...


*Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.



There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol

pareidolia
*a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.

*There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a minute ago,someone farted in here.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
Click to expand...

As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> a minute ago,someone farted in here.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
Click to expand...


You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
Click to expand...

Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
Click to expand...

You remain insane. Who cares what the driver did 4 seconds earlier? As the shot was being fired, his hand was down by his lap. On top of which, there was ni gun in it.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
Click to expand...


Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*

*




*


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remain insane. Who cares what the driver did 4 seconds earlier? As the shot was being fired, his hand was down by his lap. On top of which, there was ni gun in it.
Click to expand...


You remain insane. Who cares about some fake hand that flickers around for a half a second. His left hand was not by the door sitting idle. *It was retracting and that contradicts Zapruder*. Your film was altered in obvious ways. *You would have show Greer's left arm retracting in Zapruder* and you cannot.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Now you're lying. I neither denied nor ignored what occurred 4 seconds earlier. Regrettably for your sanity, Greer's hand was down by his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. Plainly visible for those who, unlike you, are not completely fucked in the head.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arm or hand coming off the wheel in frame 304. It's nothing, just like your fake posts. THERE IS NO ARM.lol
> 
> pareidolia
> *a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague stimulus which is perceived as clearly being something *
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> I would like to thank the one post flop for giving me a word that defines the silly alterations committed to the zfilm.
> 
> *There is no hand or arm coming off the wheel between frames 303-304 primarily because Greer's arm crosses in nix, *but there is nothing but obvious fakery to produce something that is not really there, but is supposed to be. THERE IS NO HAND IN 304 BECAUSE GREER'S HANDS WERE ALREADY OFF THE WHEEL AT 241. *His right hand did return to secure the wheel, but not his left because it held the gun that killed the President*. Dumb bitch faun would have show Greer's left hand returning to wheel, which is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I neither denied nor ignored what occurred 4 seconds earlier. Regrettably for your sanity, Greer's hand was down by his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. Plainly visible for those who, unlike you, are not completely fucked in the head.
Click to expand...


*You ignored what occurred 4 seconds earlier and now you say it doesn't matter*.LOL THANKFULLY for your insanity, Greer's left hand was NOT down by his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. Plainly visible for those who, unlike you, are not completely fucked in the head. *Greer's left arm extended back toward jfk when the shot was fired*. THAT MOTION WAS EDITED OUT OF ZAPRUDER and replaced with video effects.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that *Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot*. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frames 312-313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
Click to expand...

false


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right rear of President Kennedy's head was blown off (WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS) by the shot that struck him in the temple. A handgun capable of that would most certainly be heard by Mrs. Connally. *The idea that a handgun fired from inside the limousine caused the massive wound at the rear of President Kennedy's head, as opposed to a rifle shot* blowing off the back of his head, is one of the most absurd theories to have been put forth. Theories like these do a disservice to the research community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> ONE OF THE FEW LIVING DOCTORS FROM 1963 DISAGREES WITH YOUR FALSE STATEMENT. *The damage was totally consistent with a close range gunshot from a handgun*.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
Click to expand...

*Name:* Ralph Schuster
*Age:* 43 years
*Profession:* IT Manager
*Residence:* Frankfurt/Main, Germany
*Homepage:* http://www.ralph-schuster.eu/
*Other projects:* Oventa - Private bet communities on football (available in German too)
non credible  blog site site


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
Click to expand...

speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .

then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.


----------



## daws101




----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been shown, Greer's left hand was down by his lap in frame #312, as the firearm was being fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown that both of Greer's hands were off the wheel before the shot and ignored it. You've been shown Greer's left arm retracted in both other films and denied it. You've been shown that your hand excuse is nothing and ignored that you can't prove it's really a hand. You are stupid and insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, I never denied or ignored that Greer's left hand came off the steering wheel. That you think I did is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. What I did was show you his left hand was down by his lap in the instant before Kennedy was mortally shot in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch, you ignored that Greer's hands were NOT on the wheel four seconds prior to the shot. You have to do that because it's beyond incriminating. That you think you didn't is merely more evidence of how badly fucked in the head you are. *What I did was show you his left hand never returned to the wheel until sometime after the shot because he shot Kennedy.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I neither denied nor ignored what occurred 4 seconds earlier. Regrettably for your sanity, Greer's hand was down by his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. Plainly visible for those who, unlike you, are not completely fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You ignored what occurred 4 seconds earlier and now you say it doesn't matter*.LOL THANKFULLY for your insanity, Greer's left hand was NOT down by his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. Plainly visible for those who, unlike you, are not completely fucked in the head. *Greer's left arm extended back toward jfk when the shot was fired*. THAT MOTION WAS EDITED OUT OF ZAPRUDER and replaced with video effects.
Click to expand...

You're still lying. I neither denied nor ignored any such thing. I do agree what he did with his hands 4 seconds earlier is irrelevant to the fact that his hand was near his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head. He could have been doing the hokey-pokey 4 seconds earlier for all anyone cares since when Kennedy was shot, his hand was down by his lap.

You remain the nutcase everyone knows you to be.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start from the beginning and follow Greer's left hand. Offer frame numbers and I will tell what and if you're correct. *Both his hands are ON the wheel around frame 170*. There's a good pic of that. I started around 240 because that's when his hands start to move and become visible. They are both off the wheel at 241. Fat Bob began his video around 280. His left hand is no longer visible at that point.
Click to expand...

and? just because you can't see it is no evidence of a nefarious action by him .


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fruitcake is just as nutty as ever. Despite his hallucinations about Greer's hand raising to shoot the president in the head, the reality is that Greer's hands were down by his lap in frame #312, the frame just prior to the fatal head shot. One frame is about 1/18th of a second and physically impossible to raise that distance, fire off a shot, and lower his hand back down to his lap by frame #313. Even worse for fruitcake's insanity, there is clearly no gun in Greer's hand. Now fruitcake will try to compensate for this by insisting the video was altered to remove the gun or to move Greer's hand or to remove the puff of smoke from firing his imaginary gun, but the reality is ... the only way to believe him is to be as insane as him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
Click to expand...

you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> His left arm was retracting in both others films after the shot. *That contradicts Zapruder frame 313*. The thing you're referring is nothing. His left arm and hand were motioning back toward jfk with a gun in hand. That motion did not technically occur in Zapruder. *Greer shot jfk*. His left hand was at shoulder level above the seatback when the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
Click to expand...


you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
*The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.

*The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.

Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.

Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."

*“Nose” witnesses*

*Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.

*Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.

According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."

Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"

At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.

*Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.

*A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.

One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books


Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...




7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...

Fruitcake, just because the scent of gunpowder was evident at street level dpesn,t mean the shot was fired from within the car.

And again, the driver's left hand was down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head, so whomever it was who fired that shot; it was not the driver.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, just because the scent of gunpowder was evident at street level dpesn,t mean the shot was fired from within the car.
> 
> And again, the driver's left hand was down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head, so whomever it was who fired that shot; it was not the driver.
Click to expand...


*Greer's left arm goes back and retracts after the shot in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit. And again,* the driver's left hand was NOT down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head*, so whomever altered Zapruder did it because the driver fired that shot; it was not Oswald or anyone else.






[


----------



## 7forever

*Faun's stupidity in the first paragraph below.

I do agree what he did with his hands 4 seconds earlier is irrelevant to the fact that his hand was near his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head*. He could have been doing the hokey-pokey 4 seconds earlier for all anyone cares since when Kennedy was shot, his hand was down by his lap.

*Only the most dimwitted, empty-headed trolls would directly claim that Greer's hands being off the wheel while he passes a mystery object isn't important*. There's a reason why the likes of Jim Marrs lied about this. Acknowledging this movement brings any honest researcher to the reality table and point of no return. It cannot be admitted by any supposed jfk researcher. *Only simple anonymous liars would point to a video effect and claim earlier evidence is either not important or just outright deny hand movement that really occurs and exposes faked evidence*.

If this evidence could honestly be admitted while still claiming Greer didn't shoot, then Jim would have went there. *He lied directly about it because it is devastating proof of Greer's shot*. Faun is the lowest form of troll on the net and her absurd claim is forward progress in demonstrating just how deranged people can be when resisting an unwanted truth. *Greer passing an object with both hands off the wheel before the headshot couldn't be anymore more important and Jim's simple denial about it is definitive proof that it is a smoking gun*.

*Jim Marrs told this huge lie 5 years ago*. He doesn't care that he's a proven liar because he'll never (likely) be asked by anyone in the media about *Greer*'*s* hands being off the steering wheel just seconds before he *shot the wounded President*.

Jim Marrs - The Theory JFK's Driver Shot Him

*He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely *but those days of claiming authority are over. *Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof *because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.

I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.

Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed — claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, just because the scent of gunpowder was evident at street level dpesn,t mean the shot was fired from within the car.
> 
> And again, the driver's left hand was down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head, so whomever it was who fired that shot; it was not the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm goes back and retracts after the shot in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit. And again,* the driver's left hand was NOT down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head*, so whomever altered Zapruder did it because the driver fired that shot; it was not Oswald or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
Click to expand...




7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, just because the scent of gunpowder was evident at street level dpesn,t mean the shot was fired from within the car.
> 
> And again, the driver's left hand was down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head, so whomever it was who fired that shot; it was not the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm goes back and retracts after the shot in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit. And again,* the driver's left hand was NOT down by his lap at the moment Kennedy was shot in the head*, so whomever altered Zapruder did it because the driver fired that shot; it was not Oswald or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
Click to expand...

What a pity you're too fucked in the head to realize that's not Greer's arm (which we see in the other video where his left hand remained by his lap) but Kellerman's body ducking down and then leaning back up again.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> *Faun's stupidity in the first paragraph below.
> 
> I do agree what he did with his hands 4 seconds earlier is irrelevant to the fact that his hand was near his lap when Kennedy was shot in the head*. He could have been doing the hokey-pokey 4 seconds earlier for all anyone cares since when Kennedy was shot, his hand was down by his lap.
> 
> *Only the most dimwitted, empty-headed trolls would directly claim that Greer's hands being off the wheel while he passes a mystery object isn't important*. There's a reason why the likes of Jim Marrs lied about this. Acknowledging this movement brings any honest researcher to the reality table and point of no return. It cannot be admitted by any supposed jfk researcher. *Only simple anonymous liars would point to a video effect and claim earlier evidence is either not important or just outright deny hand movement that really occurs and exposes faked evidence*.
> 
> If this evidence could honestly be admitted while still claiming Greer didn't shoot, then Jim would have went there. *He lied directly about it because it is devastating proof of Greer's shot*. Faun is the lowest form of troll on the net and her absurd claim is forward progress in demonstrating just how deranged people can be when resisting an unwanted truth. *Greer passing an object with both hands off the wheel before the headshot couldn't be anymore more important and Jim's simple denial about it is definitive proof that it is a smoking gun*.
> 
> *Jim Marrs told this huge lie 5 years ago*. He doesn't care that he's a proven liar because he'll never (likely) be asked by anyone in the media about *Greer*'*s* hands being off the steering wheel just seconds before he *shot the wounded President*.
> 
> Jim Marrs - The Theory JFK's Driver Shot Him
> 
> *He lied because he knew he could probably get away with it indefinitely *but those days of claiming authority are over. *Jim Marrs cannot debate against this proof *because he'd have to answer to the running video which depicts the exact opposite of his absurd lie. *He would have to prove the negative that Greer's hands can be seen clearly and are NOT off the wheel moving around while he passes a mystery object bleached white/grey just like they clearly are*.
> 
> I have studied first-generation clear prints of the Zapruder film and it is apparent that while it may be questionable as to why Greer turned and looked back at Kennedy and then could not recall that fact for the Warren Commission, *at no time did his two hands leave the steering wheel of the limousine. There are plenty of real conspiracies out there without dragging this old wheezer up again*.
> 
> Mountebank, pronounced "MOUN-tih-bank," has an interesting origin, in the Italian phrase "monta in banco." It describes a "doctor" who would "mount a bench" in the marketplace. Standing a bit higher than the crowd enabled people to hear his sales pitch and see the potions and powders he claimed were medical cures that never failed — claims as bogus as his credentials. *A mountebank is a fast-talking crook pretending to be an expert*.


Poor, demented, Fruitcake. Greer passed nothing to Kellerman. We know this because it's evident on film.


----------



## 7forever

PredFan said:


> Check out the conversations I had with him today. The guys clearly not all there.



*Your fake entrance wound is not corroborated by any other evidence*. You have no entry wound in the rear. It did not exist. This autopsy photo depicts no entry or exit wound in the rear, where both must be according to the AR, eyewitnesses and 3 films. *This image is a total fabrication that contradicts both sides*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the conversations I had with him today. The guys clearly not all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your fake entrance wound is not corroborated by any other evidence*. You have no entry wound in the rear. It did not exist. This autopsy photo depicts no entry or exit wound in the rear, where both must be according to the AR, eyewitnesses and 3 films. *This image is a total fabrication that contradicts both sides*.
Click to expand...

bullshit you want it to be fabricated so it is .
reality says different
there is not exit or entry wound in the back of Kennedy's head simply because the bullet struck his right temple as shown in the picture. you can go back to scaring school kids now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No such retraction exists. Face it ... you're a loon. As I showed, his left hand was down by his lap 1/18th of a second  before Kennedy's  head was hit. Not enough time to raise his arm and take a shot. Even worse for your lunacy, his arm is not seen going up and back down again in any of the frames immediately before or after frame #313.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...

Indeed,agents faun and dawgshit cannot get around facts no matter hwo desperately they try that two of the main doctors and several assistants said he the shot came from a handgun fired at point blank range.hee hee.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

you know agent rat in the ass must have died,the fact he never posts here anymore.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed,agents faun and dawgshit cannot get around facts no matter hwo desperately they try that two of the main doctors and several assistants said he the shot came from a handgun fired at point blank range.hee hee.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> you know agent rat in the ass must have died,the fact he never posts here anymore.
Click to expand...

then you woke up....


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm retracts in both other films*. There is no doubt about that. I even sped it up for you, ya little twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed,agents faun and dawgshit cannot get around facts no matter hwo desperately they try that two of the main doctors and several assistants said he the shot came from a handgun fired at point blank range.hee hee.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> you know agent rat in the ass must have died,the fact he never posts here anymore.
Click to expand...


*The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. 

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

*This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*. 

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> speeding it up only makes it less clear besides he'd have to be firing blind as has does not turn around enough to see Kennedy clearly .
> 
> then as always you have no fact based answer as to why the 4 other witnesses did not see him or did not report him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed,agents faun and dawgshit cannot get around facts no matter hwo desperately they try that two of the main doctors and several assistants said he the shot came from a handgun fired at point blank range.hee hee.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> you know agent rat in the ass must have died,the fact he never posts here anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree and he was looking at him before, during, and after the shot. Of course it was quick and quite perfect, but he did slow down and some witnesses provided evidence of shot in or around the car.
> 
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but it's still bullshit.
> the witnesses around the car presented nothing that supports your rambling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can disagree aLL YOU like but you'll always be a do-nothing troll.
> *The witnesses around the car provided nose evidence of gunfire near the limo*. That was Greer's shot. Maybe you could claim that police officers didn't know what gunpowder smelled like.
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ralp...w=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed,agents faun and dawgshit cannot get around facts no matter hwo desperately they try that two of the main doctors and several assistants said he the shot came from a handgun fired at point blank range.hee hee.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> you know agent rat in the ass must have died,the fact he never posts here anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 yep
*About jfk-assassination.com*
I became interested in the assassination of John F. Kennedy in 1993. Both inspired and confused by Oliver Stone's JFK, I decided to dig deeper. I read the Warren Report, books by Jim Garrison, Jim Marrs, Silvia Meagher and others. The JFK's assassination stayed on my mind.

I created a webpage about the JFK assassination in 1996 - four years after I read the first book. There were only a very few web sites about this topic back then. Needless to say, the number of sites that were good and informative were even fewer. It is still very hard to get first hand evidence and sources about the assassination, especially outside of the U.S. That's why I published the Warren Report well as some of the Commission's Hearings - about 100 testimonies and a few affidavits.

Publishing a web site in 1996 in Germany, however, meant that you had to find a provider. The Internet was not so well known back then, and »ISP« was an unknown acronym. my university allowed me to publish my work on their server. So that's where I started, and the site was a major success. Almost 10.000 people visited the site every month.

After I left the university, the site went unmaintained for about two years. But because it was still one of the major sites covering this topic on the net, I moved it to an independent service provider, changing the design (once more) and re-publishing it in November of 2001.

The site became a huge hit in November of 2003, the 40th anniversary of JFK's death. An incredible number of people wanted to learn about the assassination. The traffic broke my budget, and I had to take the site offline. I'm terribly sorry about that, but there was no other way. I started to re-design the site a few months later, and it turned out to be a huge job. I decided to make all of the testimonies and affidavits as well as a searchable interface for them available. Every serious researcher should be able to go to my site and find the piece of information he wants, along with its referencing scheme. It took three months, but I finally got it together. All 495 of witness testimonies and affidavits are available online now. The complete index, created by Walt Brown, has been dropped in favour of the search interface. So if you're looking for something special, use this.

Here are some stats: 633 testimonies, 87 affidavits, 8483 web pages, 60 MB text size.

*About the Author*
Here are some facts about me for all the curious of you:


*Name:* Ralph Schuster
*Age:* 43 years
*Profession:* IT Manager
*Residence:* Frankfurt/Main, Germany
*Homepage:* http://www.ralph-schuster.eu/
*Other projects:* Oventa - Private bet communities on football (available in German too)


----------



## 7forever

Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store

It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

Nothing of value here December 28, 2013

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *

Format:Hardcover

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.

Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.


There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *
Click to expand...

THey were in on it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *
Click to expand...


*Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


No one will ever accuse you of being logical.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...

And how does he do that?  
Magic?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the paid trolls^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...

this is about the only site i know of where they allow you to post facts like this,know of any others seven? also looks like you will have to start another thread title by this name at PC since the nazi mods there closed it down.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a hundred people watching .... *any one of them say they saw a gun in the driver's hand? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is about the only site i know of where they allow you to post facts like this,know of any others seven? also looks like you will have to start another thread title by this name at PC since the nazi mods there closed it down.
Click to expand...

ah, handjob if they closed the other one down with the same title what MAKES YOU THINk ......OH YES THAT'S RIGHT YOU don't think!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever

Until recently, I never could find a good capture of frame 319 that depicts the rear exit wound. Frames 311-319.

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Until recently, I never could find a good capture of frame 319 that depicts the rear exit wound. Frames 311-319.
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


you still haven't! there is no rear exit wound those frames or so blurred as to be  unusable.
you stopped seeing what's actually there long ago. And replaced it with what you wish there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


funny how that only happens when you post!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Treeshepherd

Did you know that a Berliner is a type of jelly-filled pastry? 

In Germany, JFK should have said, "Ich bin Berliner." 
Instead, he said "Ich bin _ein_ Berliner", which means "I am a jelly doughnut." 

Was that a gruesome prophecy?


----------



## daws101

Treeshepherd said:


> Did you know that a Berliner is a type of jelly-filled pastry?
> 
> In Germany, JFK should have said, "Ich bin Berliner."
> Instead, he said "Ich bin _ein_ Berliner", which means "I am a jelly doughnut."
> 
> Was that a gruesome prophecy?


Bad German?


----------



## Treeshepherd

daws101 said:


> Bad German?



Bad German;


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad German?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad German;
Click to expand...

too bad trash like Dawgshit never gets banned here.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad German?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad German;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad trash like Dawgshit never gets banned here.
Click to expand...

poor handjob nobody here to share his mental illness with...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever

*Only a shot fired inside the limo could've left the smell gunpowder near and west of the overpass*. The driver's shot was proven five years ago this coming September.

According to Gary Mack *the wind was blowing about 15 mph (west to the east)* into the motorcade. *Greer's close range shot completely supports these awesome accounts of gunpowder right near the limo* and debunks the fatal shot from being 265 feet behind (east of) the limo.

From "Murder From Within" on the gunpowder "nose witnesses:" The Smell of Gunpowder in Dealey Plaza - from "Murder From Within" Wind Speed & Direction - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

*The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.

Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. *The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze*.

Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."

*“Nose” witnesses*

*Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said *it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.

*Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.

According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."

Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"

At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.

*Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.

*A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.

One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books


Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...H524HIBw&sqi=2&ved=0CK0BEIke&biw=1536&bih=748

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *Only a shot fired inside the limo could've left the smell gunpowder near and west of the overpass*. The driver's shot was proven five years ago this coming September.
> 
> According to Gary Mack *the wind was blowing about 15 mph (west to the east)* into the motorcade. *Greer's close range shot completely supports these awesome accounts of gunpowder right near the limo* and debunks the fatal shot from being 265 feet behind (east of) the limo.
> 
> From "Murder From Within" on the gunpowder "nose witnesses:" The Smell of Gunpowder in Dealey Plaza - from "Murder From Within" Wind Speed & Direction - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. *The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze*.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said *it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...H524HIBw&sqi=2&ved=0CK0BEIke&biw=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


you still haven't! there is no rear exit wound those frames or so blurred as to be unusable.
you stopped seeing what's actually there long ago. And replaced it with what you wish there.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *Only a shot fired inside the limo could've left the smell gunpowder near and west of the overpass*. The driver's shot was proven five years ago this coming September.
> 
> According to Gary Mack *the wind was blowing about 15 mph (west to the east)* into the motorcade. *Greer's close range shot completely supports these awesome accounts of gunpowder right near the limo* and debunks the fatal shot from being 265 feet behind (east of) the limo.
> 
> From "Murder From Within" on the gunpowder "nose witnesses:" The Smell of Gunpowder in Dealey Plaza - from "Murder From Within" Wind Speed & Direction - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> *The Smell of Gunsmoke at Street Level* Firecracker - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum
> 
> In addition to the eyewitnesses and ear witnesses, *there were also nose witnesses to the murder*.
> 
> Those who smelled gunpowder at the scene of the shooting helped to pinpoint the source of the shots. Placed on a map (Fig. 3-7), they were within the path of the motorcade or near Elm St. *The motorcade headed west down Elm St. into a modest breeze*.
> 
> Motorcycle escort officer *Billy J. Martin, riding one half car length from the left rear fender of the Presidential limousine, recalled*, "You could smell the gunpowder…*you knew he wasn't far away*. When *you're that close you can smell the powder burning*, why you - you've got to be pretty close to them…*you could smell the gunpowder…right there in the street*."
> 
> *“Nose” witnesses*
> 
> *Senator Ralph W. Yarborough rode in the second car* behind the limousine. *He smelled gunpowder in the street* and said *it clung to the car throughout the race to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> *Two cars behind Yarborough was the Cabell car. Mrs. Cabell said that she "…was acutely aware of the odor of gunpowder*." She added that Congressman *Ray Roberts, seated next to her, had mentioned it also*.
> 
> According to Tom C. Dillard, two cars behind the Cabell car, he "…very definitely smelled gunpowder when the cars moved up at the corner of Elm and Houston Streets."
> 
> Vergie Rackley stood in front of the depository building. "She recalled that after the second shot she smelled gunsmoke…"
> 
> At the time of the shots, patrolman *Joe M. Smith moved from the intersection of Elm and Houston Streets toward the triple underpass*. When interviewed at that time, *he stated that he smelled gunpowder near the underpass*.
> 
> *Patrolman Earle V. Brown, stationed 100 yards west of the underpass*, stated that he heard the shots and then *smelled gunpowder as the car sped beneath him*.
> 
> *A police officer who was on the sixth floor of the depository shortly after the shooting failed to smell any gunpowder there*.
> 
> One newspaper summed it up: "…*seconds later the cavalcade was gone. The area still reeked with the smell of gunpowder*." Shots from the sixth floor of *the depository building would have caused no gunpowder smell in the street*. Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...H524HIBw&sqi=2&ved=0CK0BEIke&biw=1536&bih=748
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


.

Still failing I see.

You have yet to offer even a speck of evidence that Greer killed Kennedy.

Nose witnesses prove nothing.

The rest of your so called evidence has been debunked over and over again


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


 Yes it was you.

beaten as usual


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent troll^


your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?

you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.

you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.

you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent troll^
> 
> 
> your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?
> 
> you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.


Standard handjob disclaimer the done to death your a shill ploy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yawn.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what i just said to agent shill soupnazi here applies to you as well agent dawgshit.


two farts in a row from the agent troll^


your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?

you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.

you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.

you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> what i just said to agent shill soupnazi here applies to you as well agent dawgshit.
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from the agent troll^
> 
> 
> your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?
> 
> you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.
> 
> you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.
> 
> you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.





9/11 inside job said:


> what i just said to agent shill soupnazi here applies to you as well agent dawgshit.
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from the agent troll^
> 
> 
> your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?
> 
> you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.
> 
> you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.
> 
> you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.


Best delusion of the day.


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> what i just said to agent shill soupnazi here applies to you as well agent dawgshit.
> 
> 
> two farts in a row from the agent troll^
> 
> 
> your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?
> 
> you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.
> 
> you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.
> 
> you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.


Guess that make you ... *a fart  sniffer!* 






Eeeeeeewwwwww


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent troll^
> 
> 
> your such an idiot the way you advertise what a shill you are with the name NAZI.what a dumbfuck,how transparent can you get?
> 
> you could at LEAST not try and be so obvious shill.
> 
> you and dawgshit are sad psycho nutcases like all paid shills.you both are so desperate for attention you talk to yourselves quoting my posts addressing me actually believing i read your lies your handlers pay you to post.
> 
> you constantly talk to yourself at that other site your so desperate for attention. you two clearly belong in a rubber room your both so desperate for attention from me.



YEt I have presented facts and evidence which proves you and your fellow tin foil hatters wrong at every turn.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^


another of handjob's insightful retorts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

That MEANS i have you on ignore idiot troll NAZI. you and you fellow agent paid shill Dawgshit are both too much of a couple of stupid fucks to understand that though obviously the way you both are so desperate for attention from me talking to yourselves all the time.


either that or you both have alzhemiers diseace,one of the two obviously.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> That MEANS i have you on ignore idiot troll NAZI. you and you fellow agent paid shill Dawgshit are both too much of a couple of stupid fucks to understand that though obviously the way you both are so desperate for attention from me talking to yourselves all the time.
> 
> 
> either that or you both have alzhemiers diseace,one of the two obviously.


that's bullshit handjob you have no one on ignore ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## toastman

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> That MEANS i have you on ignore idiot troll NAZI. you and you fellow agent paid shill Dawgshit are both too much of a couple of stupid fucks to understand that though obviously the way you both are so desperate for attention from me talking to yourselves all the time.
> 
> 
> either that or you both have alzhemiers diseace,one of the two obviously.



Do you realize that you call EVERYONE who doesn't agree with you a paid shill? Your ideology is demented, like you, and the people that share are and always will be a tiny minority. Get a life you pathetic turd


----------



## toastman

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> That MEANS i have you on ignore idiot troll NAZI. you and you fellow agent paid shill Dawgshit are both too much of a couple of stupid fucks to understand that though obviously the way you both are so desperate for attention from me talking to yourselves all the time.
> 
> 
> either that or you both have alzhemiers diseace,one of the two obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> that's bullshit handjob you have no one on ignore ....
Click to expand...


His spelling is almost as fucked up as he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the paid shills^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the paid shills^



You are the proven and admitted paid shill and the only one farting


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

btw agent troll NAZI "the biggest dumbfuck agent troll i have ever come across since you not only talk to yourself all the time at PF as well as here with me,but the fact your such a stupid fuck you dont even try and hide your an evil agent being so transparent with your user name."

something i have noticed about you troll agents,is like all paid shills at PF,you go and whine to the mods all the time when you are exposed  for the paid shill you are there.

thats something i have noticed that ALL paid shills such as yourself at PF do all the time,you childish crybabies always whine to the mods there all the time,whether its the JFK or 9/11 section.

Thats why i dont go there and feed you so you can troll like your handlers  want you to  since the mods there play favorites and side with the people that defend the governments version of events since that site is government controlled.


this site fortunately the mods dont play favorites and is not government controlled so i can tell the TRUTH about you here and watch you sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.

as we BOTH know,your handlers pay you very well.no way would you constantly go back to the JFK section for your constant ass beatings you get there everyday  like you have from so many people over the years there.you would NEVER do it for free.

this site is about the only one i know of that is not government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw agent troll NAZI "the biggest dumbfuck agent troll i have ever come across since you not only talk to yourself all the time at PF as well as here with me,but the fact your such a stupid fuck you dont even try and hide your an evil agent being so transparent with your user name."
> 
> something i have noticed about you troll agents,is like all paid shills at PF,you go and whine to the mods all the time when you are exposed  for the paid shill you are there.
> 
> thats something i have noticed that ALL paid shills such as yourself at PF do all the time,you childish crybabies always whine to the mods there all the time,whether its the JFK or 9/11 section.
> 
> Thats why i dont go there and feed you so you can troll like your handlers  want you to  since the mods there play favorites and side with the people that defend the governments version of events since that site is government controlled.
> 
> 
> this site fortunately the mods dont play favorites and is not government controlled so i can tell the TRUTH about you here and watch you sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.
> 
> as we BOTH know,your handlers pay you very well.no way would you constantly go back to the JFK section for your constant ass beatings you get there everyday  like you have from so many people over the years there.you would NEVER do it for free.
> 
> this site is about the only one i know of that is not government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.


a spectacular display of nuttjobbery!
a tour de force of unhinged yammering !   
the critics give it 5 stars!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever

*I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.





http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original


bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
Click to expand...


*The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
Click to expand...


It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.

Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.

The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


It was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

13 minutes ago,someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
Click to expand...

bullshit it's just your delusion that frame is so enlarged and slo moded that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a Rorschach test!
oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
that's how!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw agent troll NAZI "the biggest dumbfuck agent troll i have ever come across since you not only talk to yourself all the time at PF as well as here with me,but the fact your such a stupid fuck you dont even try and hide your an evil agent being so transparent with your user name."
> 
> something i have noticed about you troll agents,is like all paid shills at PF,you go and whine to the mods all the time when you are exposed  for the paid shill you are there.
> 
> thats something i have noticed that ALL paid shills such as yourself at PF do all the time,you childish crybabies always whine to the mods there all the time,whether its the JFK or 9/11 section.
> 
> Thats why i dont go there and feed you so you can troll like your handlers  want you to  since the mods there play favorites and side with the people that defend the governments version of events since that site is government controlled.
> 
> 
> this site fortunately the mods dont play favorites and is not government controlled so i can tell the TRUTH about you here and watch you sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.
> 
> as we BOTH know,your handlers pay you very well.no way would you constantly go back to the JFK section for your constant ass beatings you get there everyday  like you have from so many people over the years there.you would NEVER do it for free.
> 
> this site is about the only one i know of that is not government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.



translation of paid shill soupnazis reply to my post," the dumbfuck paid shill  who talks to himself and actually thinks i read his replies. which is proof he belongs in a nuthouse."

yeah you are right 9/11. I am a crybaby whining paid shill who whines to the mods all the time at that site cause like you said so very well, I am a crybaby shill and you are also correct that my handlers  pay me very well for the constant ass beatings there at that site and are also correct that i would never come back for those ass beatings i get there everyday and have by over a hundred people over the years since i been there if I wasnt   paid  very well by my bosses to troll there.

you for sure hit the nail on the head,i need help the fact i talk to myself actually addressing your posts as though i believe  you read my lies and bullshit.


----------



## HenryBHough

If Lady Bird had been just a little more like Moochelle I could accept that she financed a little promotion for her man.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw agent troll NAZI "the biggest dumbfuck agent troll i have ever come across since you not only talk to yourself all the time at PF as well as here with me,but the fact your such a stupid fuck you dont even try and hide your an evil agent being so transparent with your user name."
> 
> something i have noticed about you troll agents,is like all paid shills at PF,you go and whine to the mods all the time when you are exposed  for the paid shill you are there.
> 
> thats something i have noticed that ALL paid shills such as yourself at PF do all the time,you childish crybabies always whine to the mods there all the time,whether its the JFK or 9/11 section.
> 
> Thats why i dont go there and feed you so you can troll like your handlers  want you to  since the mods there play favorites and side with the people that defend the governments version of events since that site is government controlled.
> 
> 
> this site fortunately the mods dont play favorites and is not government controlled so i can tell the TRUTH about you here and watch you sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.
> 
> as we BOTH know,your handlers pay you very well.no way would you constantly go back to the JFK section for your constant ass beatings you get there everyday  like you have from so many people over the years there.you would NEVER do it for free.
> 
> this site is about the only one i know of that is not government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation of paid shill soupnazis reply to my post," the dumbfuck paid shill  who talks to himself and actually thinks i read his replies. which is proof he belongs in a nuthouse."
> 
> yeah you are right 9/11. I am a crybaby whining paid shill who whines to the mods all the time at that site cause like you said so very well, I am a crybaby shill and you are also correct that my handlers  pay me very well for the constant ass beatings there at that site and are also correct that i would never come back for those ass beatings i get there everyday and have by over a hundred people over the years since i been there if I wasnt   paid  very well by my bosses to troll there.
> 
> you for sure hit the nail on the head,i need help the fact i talk to myself actually addressing your posts as though i believe  you read my lies and bullshit.
Click to expand...


well thanks for confessing that,and that you are a dumbfuck paid shill who is too stupid to figure out it is so obvious you are an evil man who will burn in hell when you die for participating in this coverup being so obviously transparent with your user name.i am proud of you for confessing you are a paid shill who is paid to troll boards soupNAZI.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
Click to expand...


It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw agent troll NAZI "the biggest dumbfuck agent troll i have ever come across since you not only talk to yourself all the time at PF as well as here with me,but the fact your such a stupid fuck you dont even try and hide your an evil agent being so transparent with your user name."
> 
> something i have noticed about you troll agents,is like all paid shills at PF,you go and whine to the mods all the time when you are exposed  for the paid shill you are there.
> 
> thats something i have noticed that ALL paid shills such as yourself at PF do all the time,you childish crybabies always whine to the mods there all the time,whether its the JFK or 9/11 section.
> 
> Thats why i dont go there and feed you so you can troll like your handlers  want you to  since the mods there play favorites and side with the people that defend the governments version of events since that site is government controlled.
> 
> 
> this site fortunately the mods dont play favorites and is not government controlled so i can tell the TRUTH about you here and watch you sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.
> 
> as we BOTH know,your handlers pay you very well.no way would you constantly go back to the JFK section for your constant ass beatings you get there everyday  like you have from so many people over the years there.you would NEVER do it for free.
> 
> this site is about the only one i know of that is not government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation of paid shill soupnazis reply to my post," the dumbfuck paid shill  who talks to himself and actually thinks i read his replies. which is proof he belongs in a nuthouse."
> 
> yeah you are right 9/11. I am a crybaby whining paid shill who whines to the mods all the time at that site cause like you said so very well, I am a crybaby shill and you are also correct that my handlers  pay me very well for the constant ass beatings there at that site and are also correct that i would never come back for those ass beatings i get there everyday and have by over a hundred people over the years since i been there if I wasnt   paid  very well by my bosses to troll there.
> 
> you for sure hit the nail on the head,i need help the fact i talk to myself actually addressing your posts as though i believe  you read my lies and bullshit.
Click to expand...

hey hand job if we are all on ignore, why the fuck do you answer?
I say that's proof you talk to yourself and are in a nut house.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
Click to expand...

bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
there is no exist wound  in the back of jfk's skull .
all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> If Lady Bird had been just a little more like Moochelle I could accept that she financed a little promotion for her man.....


funny but way of topic ..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here after seven posted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
Click to expand...

dude-


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
Click to expand...


bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.
Click to expand...

a typo is the best you've got?.
you don't even mock well


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
Click to expand...


Wrong.

It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.

No exit wound is the front is needed.

It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.

You have spent years failing to refute that fact


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
Click to expand...


It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a typo is the best you've got?.
> you don't even mock well
Click to expand...


I got the facts, bitch. You got shit on your face. *Was Clint Hill wrong about seeing the hole on the right rear?*

Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service

The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.

*Clint Hill saw the rear exit, skull detach and heard Greer's revolver*.

Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there.

Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to? 
Mr. HILL. Yes, sir. 
Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for? 
*Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head. 
Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head? 
Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*

Mr. SPECTER. I believe you testified as to the impression you had as to the source of the first shot. To be sure that the record is complete, what was your reaction as to where the first shot came from, Mr. Hill? 
Mr. HILL. Right rear. 
Mr. SPECTER. And did you have a reaction or impression as to the source of point of origin of the second shot that you described? 
Mr. HILL. It was right, but *I cannot say for sure that it was rear*, because when I mounted the car it was--*it had a different sound*, first of all, than the first sound that I heard. *The second one had almost a double sound*--as though you were standing against something metal and firing into it, and *you hear both the sound of a gun going off and the sound of the cartridge hitting the metal place, which could have been caused probably by the hard surface of the head*. But I am not sure that that is what caused it.

Mr. SPECTER. Are you describing this double sound with respect to what you heard on the occasion of the second shot? 
Mr. HILL. The second shot that I heard; yes, sir. 
Mr. SPECTER. Now, do you now or have you ever had the impression or reaction that there was a shot which originated from the front of the Presidential car? 
Mr. HILL. No.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just identified the rear exit in frame 318* and matched it to Oliver Stone's copy of Zapruder. The entire hole can be seen in 313, in addition to disruption in frames 318-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t528/friscokid71/Screenshot 396_zpsi7o2pb5m.png~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude-
Click to expand...




7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
Click to expand...


There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,

It is you who is proven to be deluded.

Not one image or piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound which you keep claiming


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,
> 
> It is you who is proven to be deluded.
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you keep claiming
Click to expand...


Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you and those fake doctors keep claiming. We agree on this simple fact, you epic schmuck.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,
> 
> It is you who is proven to be deluded.
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you keep claiming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you and those fake doctors keep claiming. We agree on this simple fact, you epic schmuck.
Click to expand...

Overwhelming evidence proves the entrance wound was in the back.

The autopsy doctors proved this and they were real doctors you are not.

You have nothing to prove them wrong


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,
> 
> It is you who is proven to be deluded.
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you keep claiming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you and those fake doctors keep claiming. We agree on this simple fact, you epic schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overwhelming evidence proves the entrance wound was in the back.
Click to expand...


You just agreed that no evidence of such a wound existed and I totally agree with you, nutzie.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> dude-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,
> 
> It is you who is proven to be deluded.
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you keep claiming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one image or *piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound* which you and those fake doctors keep claiming. We agree on this simple fact, you epic schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overwhelming evidence proves the entrance wound was in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just agreed that no evidence of such a wound existed and I totally agree with you, nutzie.
Click to expand...


No I did not you are simply lying at this point.

The bullet entered the back of his head that is proven fact and what I have consistently stated.

It is also what you have consistently failed to challenge.

The autopsy Is EVIDENCE.

It crushes you


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound fake or otherwise in the front seen in any of these photographs and yes it did enter and exit at an odd angle from above and slightly from the left,
> 
> It is you who is proven to be deluded.
> 
> *Not one image or piece of evidence proves a rear entrance wound which you keep claiming*
Click to expand...


You finally got it right. *No piece of evidence proves a rear entrance ever existed*. Good for you.

*Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're the most pathetic lying loser ever to post about jfk. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is the correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*. 

*Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE

*"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*. 

But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.

"I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."

Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman

"The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."* 



 


  GPC['ajax']))">


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a typo is the best you've got?.
> you don't even mock well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the facts, bitch. You got shit on your face. *Was Clint Hill wrong about seeing the hole on the right rear?*
> 
> Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the rear exit, skull detach and heard Greer's revolver*.
> 
> Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
> Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. I believe you testified as to the impression you had as to the source of the first shot. To be sure that the record is complete, what was your reaction as to where the first shot came from, Mr. Hill?
> Mr. HILL. Right rear.
> Mr. SPECTER. And did you have a reaction or impression as to the source of point of origin of the second shot that you described?
> Mr. HILL. It was right, but *I cannot say for sure that it was rear*, because when I mounted the car it was--*it had a different sound*, first of all, than the first sound that I heard. *The second one had almost a double sound*--as though you were standing against something metal and firing into it, and *you hear both the sound of a gun going off and the sound of the cartridge hitting the metal place, which could have been caused probably by the hard surface of the head*. But I am not sure that that is what caused it.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. Are you describing this double sound with respect to what you heard on the occasion of the second shot?
> Mr. HILL. The second shot that I heard; yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Now, do you now or have you ever had the impression or reaction that there was a shot which originated from the front of the Presidential car?
> Mr. HILL. No.
Click to expand...

He gets shit on his face EVERYDAY at PF and like the coward crybaby he is,he whines to the mods there all the time like the chickenshit  coward he is.I never go to the mods there at that site but he always loses the debate there and whines to the mods there all the time as a result.lol.

thats what all paid shills on the governments payroll do at sites.whine to the mods cause the mods play favorites.this si about the only site out there that isnt government controlled where the mods dont play favorites.thank god there is at LEAST one out there.

He has to got to mommy all the time cause he cant stand hearing the constant ass beatings he gets there everyday from you,me,and many others.

His bosses pay him the big bucks for his trolling there.He would never go back there for his constant ass beatings he gets from us there everyday for free,no way,no hell.not happening.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit it's just your delusion  that frame is so enlarged and slo moded  that it is un readable tot any sane person . it's like a  Rorschach test!
> oh wait! I can see the virgin Mary in the bottom right of the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
Click to expand...

bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and a hole would appear as a dark void not as a white spot .
the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of the head suffered a wound of exit*. There's no doubt about that. How would a jackass like you interpret frame 313?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
Click to expand...


*The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a typo is the best you've got?.
> you don't even mock well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the facts, bitch. You got shit on your face. *Was Clint Hill wrong about seeing the hole on the right rear?*
> 
> Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the rear exit, skull detach and heard Greer's revolver*.
> 
> Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
> Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. I believe you testified as to the impression you had as to the source of the first shot. To be sure that the record is complete, what was your reaction as to where the first shot came from, Mr. Hill?
> Mr. HILL. Right rear.
> Mr. SPECTER. And did you have a reaction or impression as to the source of point of origin of the second shot that you described?
> Mr. HILL. It was right, but *I cannot say for sure that it was rear*, because when I mounted the car it was--*it had a different sound*, first of all, than the first sound that I heard. *The second one had almost a double sound*--as though you were standing against something metal and firing into it, and *you hear both the sound of a gun going off and the sound of the cartridge hitting the metal place, which could have been caused probably by the hard surface of the head*. But I am not sure that that is what caused it.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. Are you describing this double sound with respect to what you heard on the occasion of the second shot?
> Mr. HILL. The second shot that I heard; yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Now, do you now or have you ever had the impression or reaction that there was a shot which originated from the front of the Presidential car?
> Mr. HILL. No.
Click to expand...

your facts just fucked you :Mr. SPECTER. Now, do you now or have you ever had the impression or reaction that there was a shot which originated from the front of the Presidential car?
the driver was in the front of the car ,right ?
care to falsely read in more bullshit!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
Click to expand...

the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.


----------



## daws101

the other angle of the x-ray that 7 foreskin say the exit wound is in the back this angle proves he's full of shit:



the next pic is another obvious debunking of 7 foreskin's psychotic fantasy.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
Click to expand...


It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> the other angle of the x-ray that 7 foreskin say the exit wound is in the back this angle proves he's full of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> the next pic is another obvious debunking of 7 foreskin's psychotic fantasy.



The autopsy photo matches frame 313. The rear is open and removed. Those are the facts, chump.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
Click to expand...

only in your delusion


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
Click to expand...


Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other angle of the x-ray that 7 foreskin say the exit wound is in the back this angle proves he's full of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> the next pic is another obvious debunking of 7 foreskin's psychotic fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autopsy photo matches frame 313. The rear is open and removed. Those are the facts, chump.
Click to expand...

false! it's obvious that the rear of the skull is intact.
you do realize the x-ray is  face on looking in to the skull. and the back is still there.
don't try to pull the it's a fake x-ray ploy.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
Click to expand...




7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
Click to expand...

he never say's that : 
 Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to? 
Mr. HILL. Yes, sir. 
Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for? 
*Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head. 
Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head? 
Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.


Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital? 
*Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
again you are making shit up!


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other angle of the x-ray that 7 foreskin say the exit wound is in the back this angle proves he's full of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> the next pic is another obvious debunking of 7 foreskin's psychotic fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autopsy photo matches frame 313. The rear is open and removed. Those are the facts, chump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false! it's obvious that the rear of the skull is intact.
> you do realize the x-ray is  face on looking in to the skull. and the back is still there.
> don't try to pull the it's a fake x-ray ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it obvious when the whole rear is open in frame 313? The AP shows that an exit wound is in the right front. That's fake and didn't happen. The rays were altered, no doubt.
Click to expand...

it's not obvious or even there   to any sane observer (like myself)  like I said that frame is useless and you're seeing what you want to see not what's there.
the fake x-ray ploy !? desperate are we?


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
Click to expand...

proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.   
ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit   
that's what I mean by making shit up.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
Click to expand...


*Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*. 

*Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE

*"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*. 

But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.

"I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."

Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman

"The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
Click to expand...

gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
Click to expand...


There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
Click to expand...


I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.

-The AR
-Eyewitnesses
-All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's *entry wound* ?
Click to expand...


*There was no entrance wound anywhere on the back of jfk's skull*. There was only a large hole that was consistent with the missing skull per the AR, eyewitnesses, and three films. Humes said it would be interpreted as an exit wound. What else could it be? *The best faked AP shows nothing back there in the way of an entrance wound or missing skull* where both must be. Crazies like yourself must discard any evidence outside of Humes' impossible conclusions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
Click to expand...

the fellow nazi paid shills troll buddy joins the fellow NAZI agent getting his as handed to him on a platter,these two paid trolls though will of course deny reality they always get taken to school by you of course.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's *entry wound* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no entrance wound anywhere on the back of jfk's skull*. There was only a large hole that was consistent with the missing skull per the AR, eyewitnesses, and three films. Humes said it would be interpreted as an exit wound. What else could it be? *The best faked AP shows nothing back there in the way of an entrance wound or missing skull* where both must be. Crazies like yourself must discard any evidence outside of Humes' impossible conclusions.
Click to expand...

as always you demonstrate to paid shills the nazi and dawgshit,that they have to LIE when they cant refute the facts.lol


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Bullshit there's no proof of an exit wound your "analysis of the frames" is not only false but delusional.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
Click to expand...

No proof


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a skull bursting open when hit by a bullet which is common.
> 
> Your silly interpretation is based on ignorance and is not fact or evidence which supports any of your claims.
> 
> The autopsy proves you wrong and you have yet to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no *exist wound*  in the back of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha that's your imaginary case!
> there is no exit wound in the front of jfk's skull .
> all your make believe analysis and mental illness will not make it so. *YOU CAN'T EVEN SPELL EXIT CORRECTLY*. Keep suckin' on shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a typo is the best you've got?.
> you don't even mock well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I got the facts, bitch. You got shit on your face. *Was Clint Hill wrong about seeing the hole on the right rear?*
> 
> Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> The closest witnesses saw the right rear exit as does every person viewing in it frame 313.
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the rear exit, skull detach and heard Greer's revolver*.
> 
> Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, ran to the Presidential limousine. Just about as I reached it, there was another sound, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object--it seemed to have some type of an echo*. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.
> Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car. She turned toward me and I grabbed her and put her back in the back seat, crawled up on top of the back seat and lay there.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. I believe you testified as to the impression you had as to the source of the first shot. To be sure that the record is complete, what was your reaction as to where the first shot came from, Mr. Hill?
> Mr. HILL. Right rear.
> Mr. SPECTER. And did you have a reaction or impression as to the source of point of origin of the second shot that you described?
> Mr. HILL. It was right, but *I cannot say for sure that it was rear*, because when I mounted the car it was--*it had a different sound*, first of all, than the first sound that I heard. *The second one had almost a double sound*--as though you were standing against something metal and firing into it, and *you hear both the sound of a gun going off and the sound of the cartridge hitting the metal place, which could have been caused probably by the hard surface of the head*. But I am not sure that that is what caused it.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. Are you describing this double sound with respect to what you heard on the occasion of the second shot?
> Mr. HILL. The second shot that I heard; yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Now, do you now or have you ever had the impression or reaction that there was a shot which originated from the front of the Presidential car?
> Mr. HILL. No.
Click to expand...


You lie and have no facts loser boy.

CLint Hill never claimed to have seen an exit wound in the back of the head.

In fact none of the witnesses you quote claimed to have seen an exit wound at the back of the head and you are an idiotic childish liar claiming that they did.

You are putting words in their mouth and claiming to know what they meant rather than what they dsaid.

Nothing you have ever posted supports any of your stupid fiction.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

It's finally over. You just shot the fatal head shot to your own delusions...


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
Click to expand...


No it did not.

There was never a wound in that spot


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other angle of the x-ray that 7 foreskin say the exit wound is in the back this angle proves he's full of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> the next pic is another obvious debunking of 7 foreskin's psychotic fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autopsy photo matches frame 313. The rear is open and removed. Those are the facts, chump.
Click to expand...


The autopsy report proves the bullet entered from behind and above and none of your images proves otherwise


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
Click to expand...


Wrong you liar.

The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
Click to expand...

You are a liar none of these quotes mention an exit wound in the back of the head and clint hill NEVER claimed what you say BOY.

Stop fibbing you KNOW you lost this argument years ago


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's *entry wound* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no entrance wound anywhere on the back of jfk's skull*. There was only a large hole that was consistent with the missing skull per the AR, eyewitnesses, and three films. Humes said it would be interpreted as an exit wound. What else could it be? *The best faked AP shows nothing back there in the way of an entrance wound or missing skull* where both must be. Crazies like yourself must discard any evidence outside of Humes' impossible conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as always you demonstrate to paid shills the nazi and dawgshit,that they have to LIE when they cant refute the facts.lol
Click to expand...


You are the other liar as he never presented facts now shut up before I get another grade school kid to humiliate you as I have before


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
Click to expand...


You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.

Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not common, but if your fake case had an exit in the right front it could work. Did jfk also have an exit wound on the right forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It is not my case it is what the evidence proves.
> 
> No exit wound is the front is needed.
> 
> It entered at an odd angle but from behind and above.
> 
> You have spent years failing to refute that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fellow nazi paid shills troll buddy joins the fellow NAZI agent getting his as handed to him on a platter,these two paid trolls though will of course deny reality they always get taken to school by you of course.lol
Click to expand...

Hey minimum wage boy he is the one getting crushed and proven to be a liar much as you are


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
Click to expand...


Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.

From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins

*In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement

"In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."

“As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”

As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
Click to expand...


No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.

He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on suckin' shit, you little bitch. You got nothing but your stupidity to offer. *Was Clint Hill WRONG when he said that a bullet entered and exited the rear?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
Click to expand...


If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.

All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.

The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.

Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
Click to expand...



Yes the entrance wound was photographed and you just posted an image of it.

An entrance wound is not by definition small the skull tends to burst open creating large messy wounds as it did here.

It is not my insistence it is absolute fact proven by the autopsy which you can offer no evidence to refute you have only proven yourself wrong


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did say that recently. You didn't know that?
> 
> 
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
Click to expand...


He saw the back of jfk's head blow off, you piece of shit. *That was the exit wound ON* *THE RIGHT REAR.*

Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”

“*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> proves nothing recalled "memories" are not evidence by themselves  you have to have empirical evidence to back them up, there is none.
> ah, shit for brains, I'm not saying  He's lying, it's you who are intentionally misinterpreting them  to validate your bullshit
> that's what I mean by making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...


He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.

He was describing the wound in general terms which in no way helps your pathetic fiction.

The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind. Clint Hill's testimony in no way disputes that autopsy report.

You are a total fool


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the entrance wound was photographed and you just posted an image of it.
> 
> An entrance wound is not by definition small the skull tends to burst open creating large messy wounds as it did here.
> 
> It is not my insistence it is absolute fact proven by the autopsy which you can offer no evidence to refute you have only proven yourself wrong
Click to expand...


There is no entry wound anywhere on the rear and you can't circle or show where the docs could see it. They couldn't see it because it wasn't there.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> He was describing the wound in general terms which in no way helps your pathetic fiction.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind. Clint Hill's testimony in no way disputes that autopsy report.
> 
> You are a total fool
Click to expand...


He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound ON* *THE RIGHT REAR.*

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the entrance wound was photographed and you just posted an image of it.
> 
> An entrance wound is not by definition small the skull tends to burst open creating large messy wounds as it did here.
> 
> It is not my insistence it is absolute fact proven by the autopsy which you can offer no evidence to refute you have only proven yourself wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no entry wound anywhere on the rear and you can't circle or show where the docs could see it. They couldn't see it because it wasn't there.
Click to expand...




7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the entrance wound was photographed and you just posted an image of it.
> 
> An entrance wound is not by definition small the skull tends to burst open creating large messy wounds as it did here.
> 
> It is not my insistence it is absolute fact proven by the autopsy which you can offer no evidence to refute you have only proven yourself wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no entry wound anywhere on the rear and you can't circle or show where the docs could see it. They couldn't see it because it wasn't there.
Click to expand...


Yes it was there they found it and proved it and you are a liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> He was describing the wound in general terms which in no way helps your pathetic fiction.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind. Clint Hill's testimony in no way disputes that autopsy report.
> 
> You are a total fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
Click to expand...


The bullet entered from above and behind and that is fact.

His description is of a general wound which does not prove your tin foil retarded fiction


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> He was describing the wound in general terms which in no way helps your pathetic fiction.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind. Clint Hill's testimony in no way disputes that autopsy report.
> 
> You are a total fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
Click to expand...

\

He saw a wound he did not see an exit wound.

The bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proved


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
Click to expand...


Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.

He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”

“*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
Click to expand...


*Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the entrance wound was photographed and you just posted an image of it.
> 
> An entrance wound is not by definition small the skull tends to burst open creating large messy wounds as it did here.
> 
> It is not my insistence it is absolute fact proven by the autopsy which you can offer no evidence to refute you have only proven yourself wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no entry wound anywhere on the rear and you can't circle or show where the docs could see it. They couldn't see it because it wasn't there.
Click to expand...


Yes they did prove it was there you are not a qualified pathologist and have failed to challenge the fact that the proved the bullet entered from above beHind.

A high school drop out minimum wage virgin living in moms basement ( thatsyou ) is not qualified to refute an autopsy report with a few images.

You have failed


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
Click to expand...

It's done. *YOU proved* JFK was shot in the back of the head...


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> He was describing the wound in general terms which in no way helps your pathetic fiction.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind. Clint Hill's testimony in no way disputes that autopsy report.
> 
> You are a total fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound ON* *THE RIGHT REAR.*
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
Click to expand...


That was not the exit wound.

The bullet entered from above and BEHIND that is proven fact


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
Click to expand...


No it is you lying about what he said.

Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound and he did not say exit wound.

The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...


His description is not one of an exit wound.

You lose again.

He said nothing about entrance or exit wounds and you are a complete childish idiot to claim he did.

Now take your medicine little boy you are crushed as always


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Yes it was you.

It is all your feeble mind is capable of


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did not enter at an odd angle you deluded kook. It is your fake case to prove. You are the dumbest joke going. *There was a fake exit wound in the right front* according to some Zframes and the skull x-rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it did not.
> 
> *There was never a wound in that spot*
Click to expand...


*Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.

*Dennis David* 
The Threads of Conspiracy Unravel Turning the Tide

"*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."

"*It is inconceivable that anyone would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
Click to expand...


*Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.

From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins

*In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement

"In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."

“As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”

As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bull shit! that, dick head is the front of the skull  and *a hole would appear as a dark void* not as a white spot .
> the large ovoid on the left side of the x-ray is the back of the head and the is no exit wound .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The hole is on the rear* you deluded munchkin. There is no hole in the right front *you asswipe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the place you point out Mc dumbshit is not an entry wound  it's part of the giant gap the was the side of jfk's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It entered just where the circled area is above the right eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it did not.
> 
> *There was never a wound in that spot*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David*
> The Threads of Conspiracy Unravel Turning the Tide
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
Click to expand...

Unfortunately for you. The autopsy proves that there was no such entry wound


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
Click to expand...

Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.

Whipped you with facts again boy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Way to throw in the towel.


----------



## 7forever

*Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.

*Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA

https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/

"*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."

"*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I





7forever said:


> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I



Already proven false

Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.

His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.

His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.

You fail again


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never say's that :
> Mr. SPECTER. You say that it appeared that she was reaching as if something was coming over to the rear portion of the car, back in the area where you were coming to?
> Mr. HILL. Yes, sir.
> Mr. SPECTER. Was there anything back there that you observed, that she might have been reaching for?
> *Mr. HILL. I thought I saw something come off the back, too*, but I cannot say that there was. I do know that the next day we found the portion of the President's head.
> Mr. SPECTER. Where did you find that portion of the President's head?
> Mr. HILL. It was found in the street. It was turned in, I believe, by a medical student or somebody in Dallas.
> 
> 
> Mr. SPECTER. What did you observe as to President Kennedy's condition on arrival at the hospital?
> *Mr. HILL. The right rear portion of his head was missing*. It was lying in the rear seat of the car. *His brain was exposed*. There was blood and bits of brain all over the entire rear portion of the car. Mrs. Kennedy was completely covered with blood. *There was so much blood you could not tell if there had been any other wound or not, except for the one large gaping wound in the right rear portion of the head.*
> again you are making shit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill said just that in recent years*. He proves that you're a pathetic lying loser. He's simply saying that one bullet entered low and blew out the area just above that. That's impossible. *This fake wound path is a correct interpretation of the Autopsy Report*.
> 
> *Boswell submitted a diagram in 1996 to the ARRB depicting this fiction*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cwa7T7yKE
> 
> *"It entered the right rear of the head *. . . *and exited the upper right rear quadrant of the skull*.
> 
> But *it was so explosive that it caused an eruption of material*, and that material came over myself, the rear of the car, Mrs. Kennedy," Hill recalled.
> 
> "I got up on the back of the car. She didn't know I was there, but I got my hands on her and I put her in the back seat, and when I did that, the president's body fell farther to its left with his head in her lap, and then I could see his eyes were fixed, *I could see the hole in the upper right rear of the skull*. None of the brain matter in that area was still there. *It was all destroyed*."
> 
> Ex-Secret Service Agent Hill: Oswald Was Lone Gunman
> 
> "The right side of his face was up. I could see his eyes were fixed. *I could see* into the skull, *there was a hole in the skull*. And you could see that *part of the brain was gone. It wasn't even there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee I guess you can't see the  note on the diagram that say's entry wound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a large hole on the rear as is proven by frame 313, the eyewitnesses and the AR. No such entrance wound existed. There is no proof, therefore it was made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you liar.
> 
> The autopsy report proves that wound was an ENTRANCE wound and none of your retarded crap proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an entrance wound was indeed found in the back of the skull it certainly wasn't photographed, therefore you only have the words of the AR and NO corroborating evidence.
> 
> All of the witnesses I posted refer to a large gaping hole in the right rear. No small entry hole was where it they said it was.
> 
> The entrance wound in the back of the skull is consistent with nothing because it didn't exist.
> 
> Your insistence that a bullet entered the rear is false and is backed by no evidence whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...

More intenional misrepresentation.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
Click to expand...


Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
Click to expand...


Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.

Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.

From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins

"In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
Click to expand...


Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.

A wound is just a wound otherwise


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
Click to expand...


Wrong

The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point.

The facts add kicking your azz as always


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and prove it. It typically bursts out the exit location. *In this case it's in the right rear*.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
Click to expand...


An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and prove it. It typically bursts out the exit location. *In this case it's in the right rear*.
Click to expand...


Been done many times


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
Click to expand...

Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .

Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.

That fact kills your argument


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
Click to expand...


*An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.

*Exit Wounds*
*
Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.

Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.” 

For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...

Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.

The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
Click to expand...


You haven't provided an explanation for a wound path because there isn't one that is possible for a rear entry. The bullet entered in the front and exited the right rear, which most of the evidence supports clearly.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't misinterpret anything and you cannot provide one example of how I did. *I used four types of evidence and only the x-rays do not match*. Hill was more honest in recent years about the rear blowing off. That's a good thing.
> 
> -The AR
> -Eyewitnesses
> -All three films show destruction in the rear in some frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
Click to expand...


*A bullet could not have entered the rear and blown out the rear*. In other words, *the government's account included a major truth* that was *accompanied by a major lie*, that a sniper from almost a football field behind the President fired the fatal headshot. *Sam Kinney gave some of the best testimony ever retained*. Thanks to Vince Palamara.

*Kinney, the driver with the sunglasses in the follow-up car *had a perfect view of the rear exploding. It's verified and proven. *Clint Hill*, the agent who got Jackie back in the limo *stood next to Kinney*.

SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. Causes

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK*

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. *KINNEY*, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO *SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK*.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He
had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was) 
the back of the head*. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
out...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out*. I saw hair come out, *the piece blow out*,
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out". Elaborating
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
that alleged that "[SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that Sam passed
away 7/21/97 while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided an explanation for a wound path because there isn't one that is possible for a rear entry. The bullet entered in the front and exited the right rear, which most of the evidence supports clearly.
Click to expand...


I do not have to provide it the AR does provide it.

It is not impossible it is quite logical and proven by all the physical evidence.

It is you who has no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You damned sure did misrepresent what the witnesses said.
> 
> Not one of them stated an exit wound as you claim/stated they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off, you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A bullet could not have entered the rear and blown out the rear*. In other words, *the government's account included a major truth* that was *accompanied by a major lie*, that a sniper from almost a football field behind the President fired the fatal headshot. *Sam Kinney gave some of the best testimony ever retained*. Thanks to Vince Palamara.
> 
> *Kinney, the driver with the sunglasses in the follow-up car *had a perfect view of the rear exploding. It's verified and proven. *Clint Hill*, the agent who got Jackie back in the limo *stood next to Kinney*.
> 
> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. Causes
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK*
> 
> DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. *KINNEY*, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO *SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK*.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:
> 
> In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He
> had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was)
> the back of the head*. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
> out...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
> close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out*. I saw hair come out, *the piece blow out*,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
> perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
> ...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
> that alleged that "[SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
> writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that Sam passed
> away 7/21/97 while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
> dated 11/20/97].
Click to expand...

Yes indeed a bullet entering the rear of the skull can easily cause such damage .

Your claim to the contrary is false


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> Already discussed.
> 
> He was not credible in his statements.
> 
> He does not dispute the autopsy report
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dennis* was shown a 16 millimeter film of jfk at Bethesda Naval Hospital and *witnessed the simple entry wound above the right eye and massive blow-out in the right rear*. Bill Pitzer shot the film and was murdered three years later.
> 
> *Dennis David* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5T7wR2YKkA
> 
> https://riversong.wordpress.com/the-...iracy-unravel/
> 
> "*I can assure that it definitely was an entry wound in the forehead*."
> 
> "*It is inconceivable that anyone even vaguely acquainted with gunshot wounds would conclude that the massive wound in the rear of Jfk's of skull could have occurred from a rear-entry projectile*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_hDakTz2I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
Click to expand...

oh! like that massive asshole shaped wound on the back OF your head?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already proven false
> 
> Dennis David was not a qualified pathologist nor any expert in gunshot wounds.
> 
> His view of a MOVIE does not give him any superior knowledge.
> 
> His opinion is not evidence just as yours is not.
> 
> You fail again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...

debunked delusions indeed.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> debunked delusions indeed.lol
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> debunked delusions indeed.lol
Click to expand...

hand job you have no Idea what either of those words mean,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clint Hill saw the back of jfk's head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was definitely an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
Click to expand...


You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.” 

For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you can prove that a single bullet entered and exited the rear? That's what *Clint Hill* was saying. The burden of proving such stupidity is on you. He *saw the rear blow out*.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
Click to expand...


There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?

What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.

*Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## daws101

for posts 3228-3230


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to be an expert to see the massive hole in the rear. The AR and eyewitnesses confirm that location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
Click to expand...


The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.

* The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.

Missile Wounds JFK Lancer

1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do have to be am expert to perform an autopsy and to then determine where the bullet entered.
> 
> A wound is just a wound otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
Click to expand...

more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .

JFK Lancer

you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> An exit wound is typically large and irregular. Nothing different happened in this case, except maybe how massive it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again
Click to expand...


The driver's left arm extends backward, you dumb piece of shit. They tried and failed to cover up the truth. You have to corroborate in the Zfilm what happens in both other films. *His left arm is not retracting after the shot in Zapruder*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any bullet wound to the head typically leaves a jagged irregular mess .
> 
> Once again the autopsy report proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> That fact kills your argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver's left arm extends backward, you dumb piece of shit. They tried and failed to cover up the truth. You have to corroborate in the Zfilm what happens in both other films. *His left arm is not retracting after the shot in Zapruder*.
Click to expand...

false O delusional one ! you are as always seeing shit that aint there .


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An exit wound is described as follows*: Your debunked delusions have no entry or exit wound defined by any facts. Most exit wounds of the head will typically leave a jagged irregular mess. *The right rear exit on jfk's head was no exception*.
> 
> *Exit Wounds
> 
> Exit wounds* - as we have already mentioned - *are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle*. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. * This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound*.
> 
> Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but* entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim*.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver's left arm extends backward, you dumb piece of shit. They tried and failed to cover up the truth. You have to corroborate in the Zfilm what happens in both other films. *His left arm is not retracting after the shot in Zapruder*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false O delusional one ! you are as always seeing shit that aint there .
Click to expand...


*Greer's left arm extends back*. That happened and that is all the proof needed to confirm Greer's shot. *Nothing's gonna change that fact, shit face*. The shot hits when his arms reaches shoulder level. One of the first gifs made of this.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver's left arm extends backward, you dumb piece of shit. They tried and failed to cover up the truth. You have to corroborate in the Zfilm what happens in both other films. *His left arm is not retracting after the shot in Zapruder*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false O delusional one ! you are as always seeing shit that aint there .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm extends back*. That happened and that is all the proof needed to confirm Greer's shot. *Nothing's gonna change that fact, shit face*. The shot hits when his arms reaches shoulder level. One of the first gifs made of this.
Click to expand...

it's proof of nothing except of your mental illness.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is you lying about what he said.
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head wounded does not mean an exit wound *and he did not say exit wound.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind and HIll said nothing to contradict that finding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...



No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner.

You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what Hill was saying you are lying and distorting what he said.
> 
> He did not see an exit wound he saw a wound and did not describe it in any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?
> 
> What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...

No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..

No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your explanations describe exit sounds in general. Not speak specifically to the head.
> 
> The bullet entered the skull from above and behind which the AR proves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition refers to exit wounds in general and supports exactly what *Hill and Kinney saw with their own eyes*.
> 
> * The autopsy report proves beyond any question that an exit wound was located in the right rear*.
> 
> Missile Wounds JFK Lancer
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull * on the right*
> involving chiefly the *parietal bone *but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. *In this region there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof  you have no fucking clue as to what you are posting .
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> you do realize that that site debunks the shit out of your fantasy.....way to fuck yourself again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver's left arm extends backward, you dumb piece of shit. They tried and failed to cover up the truth. You have to corroborate in the Zfilm what happens in both other films. *His left arm is not retracting after the shot in Zapruder*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false O delusional one ! you are as always seeing shit that aint there .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greer's left arm extends back*. That happened and that is all the proof needed to confirm Greer's shot. *Nothing's gonna change that fact, shit face*. The shot hits when his arms reaches shoulder level. One of the first gifs made of this.
Click to expand...

His left arm remains in front of him never extending back


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seeing the back of the head blow out definitely means an exit wound*. You are a piece of garbage.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *In his memoir*, Mrs Kennedy And Me, Mr Hill said of the final shot: 'The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting a melon shattering into cement
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> “As I peered into the backseat of the car,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”
> 
> As he moved towards *Mrs Kennedy*, he watched her reaction: 'Her eyes were filled with terror,' he wrote. 'She was reaching for something. She *was reaching for a piece of the President's head*.'
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
Click to expand...


*The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.

https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.

*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
head".


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He saw back the back of jfk's blow off,     you piece of shit. *That the was the exit wound, ON* *THE REAR.*
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?
> 
> What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..
> 
> No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films
Click to expand...


The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.

*Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns. 

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

*I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
Click to expand...

The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo


7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
Click to expand...

Indications do not PROVE anything.

The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.

No evidence supports your claim.

Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.

That is fact you have failed miserably top refute


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He never said he saw the back of the head blown off* ( you lie about what he said ) and the wound he saw was not an exit wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?
> 
> What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..
> 
> No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...


He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.

The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Service Agent *Clint Hill wrote a 2012 book*, “Mrs. Kennedy and Me,” in which he describes his experience during the JFK assassination.
> 
> He saw the back of jfk's head blow off,  you piece of WORTHLESS SHIT. *That was the exit wound ON THE RIGHT REAR*. You're a fun joke.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> “*As I peered into the backseat of the car*,” Hill recalled. “I saw the president’s head in [Jackie’s] lap. His eyes were fixed, and *I could see inside the back of his head. I could see inside the back of the president’s head*.”  Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?
> 
> What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..
> 
> No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.
> 
> The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.
Click to expand...


It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indications do not PROVE anything.
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> No evidence supports your claim.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably top refute
Click to expand...


The back of the head being blown off is an exit wound and nothing else. That simple fact excludes your delusions of an entry in the rear.

*The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.

https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.

*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
head".

The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy documented a right rear blow out.

No evidence supports an entry wound in that area of the skull.

Yes JFK was shot from the front.

That is fact you have failed miserably to even challenge.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More intenional misrepresentation*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a rifle found on the sixth floor, but *a handgun was witnessed in the limo and fired at Kennedy's face*. Was Oswald driving the limo or was that ss agent Bill Greer?
> 
> What's so great about a case like this is the plethora of evidence and the web that provides access to it all. *Hugh Betzer saw Hickey's rifle*, which was not fired, *and the driver's handgun, the weapon that killed the President*. That's powerful corroboration by just one witness.
> 
> *Betzner confirms that two guns were in the motorcade, one being the handgun that the driver used to assassinate the President and the other pulled by an agent in the follow-up car*. The firecracker reference is a subtle way of saying a shot was fired in the limo.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..
> 
> No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.
> 
> The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.
Click to expand...


No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.

Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indications do not PROVE anything.
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> No evidence supports your claim.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably top refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of the head being blown off is an exit wound and nothing else. That simple fact excludes your delusions of an entry in the rear.
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
Click to expand...


What you claim about head wounds is not a fact it is only your claim and assertion which the evidence proves false


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No witness saw a gun fired at Kennedy or even saw one in his limo..
> 
> No one is seen holding a gun in any of the films
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.
> 
> The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.
> 
> Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did and Greer shot jfk.
Click to expand...


No they did not and greer shot no one as the evidence proves.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.
> 
> The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.
> 
> Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did and Greer shot jfk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not and greer shot no one as the evidence proves.
Click to expand...


The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.

*Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns. 

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

*I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*. 

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not say he saw it in the drivers hand nor was he sure where it was.
> 
> The evidence proves no one in the presidential limo drew a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.
> 
> Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did and Greer shot jfk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not and greer shot no one as the evidence proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...



Nothing in those excerpts says " the driver " and nothing says " shooting ".

You are lying about what Betzner said.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indications do not PROVE anything.
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> No evidence supports your claim.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably top refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of the head being blown off is an exit wound and nothing else. That simple fact excludes your delusions of an entry in the rear.
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy documented a right rear blow out.
> 
> No evidence supports an entry wound in that area of the skull.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot from the front.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably to even challenge.
Click to expand...


They proved the opposite of what you claim and the AR clearly states that fact.

Yes the AR documented evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind.

There was no entry wound in the front.

Those are facts which you have failed miserably to refute


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indications do not PROVE anything.
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> No evidence supports your claim.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably top refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The back of the head being blown off is an exit wound and nothing else. That simple fact excludes your delusions of an entry in the rear.
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you claim about head wounds is not a fact it is only your claim and assertion which the evidence proves false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
Click to expand...


Yes it could


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in his hand. It wasn't in anyone else's hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.
> 
> Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did and Greer shot jfk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not and greer shot no one as the evidence proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in those excerpts says " the driver " and nothing says " shooting ".
> 
> *You are lying about what Betzner said*.
Click to expand...


You are lying about what Betzner saw. LOL

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw it in his hand and it was not in hid hand.
> 
> Every film of the assassination shows he never held a gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did and Greer shot jfk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not and greer shot no one as the evidence proves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The driver was seen a with a handgun and shooting back at toward jfk.
> 
> *Hugh Betzner debunks your simple stupidity*. He saw both guns.
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> *I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in those excerpts says " the driver " and nothing says " shooting ".
> 
> *You are lying about what Betzner said*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying about what Betzner saw. LOL
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass.
Click to expand...


It is you who has been lying.

The word " someone " in his statement is not specific.

You claim he said he saw " the driver " sorry but his own words prove it is you lying


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gaping wound indicates a gaping wo
> Indications do not PROVE anything.
> 
> The evidence which was examined by the doctors at the autopsy PROVES that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> No evidence supports your claim.
> 
> Yes JFK was shot by Oswald who was above and behind him.
> 
> That is fact you have failed miserably top refute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the head being blown off is an exit wound and nothing else. That simple fact excludes your delusions of an entry in the rear.
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you claim about head wounds is not a fact it is only your claim and assertion which the evidence proves false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
Click to expand...


It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing


----------



## Soupnazi630

I never made any such claim at all I clearly stated he never said he saw a gun in the drivers hand and was not sure WHERE he saw a gun.

You are now lying about what I said and about what he said


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you claim about head wounds is not a fact it is only your claim and assertion which the evidence proves false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
Click to expand...


No there is not an exit wound there. You are not an expert pathologist and the expert pathologists who performed the autopsy prove you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you claim about head wounds is not a fact it is only your claim and assertion which the evidence proves false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
Click to expand...


Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No there is not an exit wound there*. You are not an expert pathologist and the expert pathologists who performed the autopsy prove you wrong
Click to expand...


The AR said the right rear was blown out. Why are lying about your own evidence? LOL


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.
Click to expand...


You have no evidence of that, you kook. It bursts at the exit point. In this case, the right rear.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No there is not an exit wound there*. You are not an expert pathologist and the expert pathologists who performed the autopsy prove you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR said the right rear was blown out. Why are lying about your own evidence? LOL
Click to expand...


No it did not you are lying about the AR


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever argued that, you kook.LOL Frame 313 shows the rear hole and indicates a right front exit that was faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that, you kook. It bursts at the exit point. In this case, the right rear.
Click to expand...


Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No there is not an exit wound there*. You are not an expert pathologist and the expert pathologists who performed the autopsy prove you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR said the right rear was blown out. Why are lying about your own evidence? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it did not you are lying about the AR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I lying about, ya kook? The rear was blown out. That was the exit wound.
Click to expand...

Nope the bullet entered from above and behind which the AR proves


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It indicates no such thing and no one ever faked any such thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that, you kook. It bursts at the exit point. In this case, the right rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
Click to expand...


No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.

I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No there is not an exit wound there*. You are not an expert pathologist and the expert pathologists who performed the autopsy prove you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AR said the right rear was blown out. Why are lying about your own evidence? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it did not you are lying about the AR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I lying about, ya kook? The rear was blown out. That was the exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope the bullet entered from above and behind which the AR proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
Click to expand...


There is no exit wound on the right rear


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. You are crazy.LOL
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear. *That's not what you're really saying, is it?* Frame 313 clearly shows the hole In the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that, you kook. It bursts at the exit point. In this case, the right rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
Click to expand...


*NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.

There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. 

A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR said the right rear was blown out. Why are lying about your own evidence? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it did not you are lying about the AR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I lying about, ya kook? The rear was blown out. That was the exit wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope the bullet entered from above and behind which the AR proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no exit wound on the right rear
Click to expand...


*NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.

There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. 

A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes head wounds typically burst and leave irregular messes regardless of where the bullet enters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that, you kook. It bursts at the exit point. In this case, the right rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
Click to expand...


All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.

You have presented no evidence of an exit wound


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
Click to expand...


Yes the bullet to the head entered the right rear as the evidence shows.

You have failed to prove an exit wound there .

Those are the facts


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it has been proven to you over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
Click to expand...


Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed something false, something you do over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
Click to expand...


*NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.

There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there. 

A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
Click to expand...


Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.

There is no exit wound where you claim there is one


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not and you cannot prove it is false.
> 
> I have the evidence on my side you do not which is why you have to lie about the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet to the head entered the right rear as the evidence shows.
> 
> You have failed to prove an exit wound there .
> 
> Those are the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does the AR say the hole is located?
Click to expand...


The AR clearly proved that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet to the head entered the right rear as the evidence shows.
> 
> You have failed to prove an exit wound there .
> 
> Those are the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does the AR say the hole is located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR clearly proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does the AR say the hole is located?
Click to expand...


The AR clearly proves that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
Click to expand...


The AR reported no such thing


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
Click to expand...


You are out right lying the AR never reported the exit was in the rear


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> *There is no exit wound where you claim there is one*
Click to expand...


From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins

*If the rear blow-out was not an exit wound, then what was it? *

"In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR reported no such thing
Click to expand...


*The AR reported the exit wound* *was in the rear of the skull* *on the right side*.

Missile Wounds

1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on* the right involving chiefly the parietal bone* but extending somewhat into the
temporal *and occipital regions*. In this region *there is an actual
absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.


JFK Lancer


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of the head with a gaping wound proves only a wound it does not prove an entrance wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
Click to expand...

"sam says nothing that's not consistent with the autopsy  findings.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> *There is no exit wound where you claim there is one*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *If the rear blow-out was not an exit wound, then what was it? *
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
Click to expand...


It was.the skull bursting open from a bullet which entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR reported no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR reported the exit wound* *was in the rear of the skull* *on the right side*.
> 
> Missile Wounds
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on* the right involving chiefly the parietal bone* but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. In this region *there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> JFK Lancer
Click to expand...


No they did not report that the wound was an exit wound.

They proved the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR reported no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR reported the exit wound* *was in the rear of the skull* *on the right side*.
> 
> Missile Wounds
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on* the right involving chiefly the parietal bone* but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. In this region *there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not report that the wound was an exit wound.
> 
> They proved the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


The AR does not independently prove anything. They came to two conclusions, only one of which can be confirmed. A massive blow-out at the rear considered to be an exit wound is a fact. The entrance wound was on the opposiste side of the skull, consistent with fragments found in the right front.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the back of his head blow off at the moment it happened could only be an exit wound.
> 
> Whipped you with facts again you lying retard, by using Clint Hill.
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sam says nothing that's *not consistent with the autopsy  findings*.
Click to expand...


*Kinney's eyewitness account is 100% consistent with the AR and Hill's account*. The rear of the skull blew out. *That was the exit wound*.

The back of jfk's head is gaped open. *Is the entrance wound somewhere inside that hole? *SN will never call Hill a liar or claim he was mistaken because to do so would be laughable.

“I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”

For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO evidence proves the bullet entered from above and behind that is fact no matter how much you stamp your feet and scream otherwise.
> 
> You have presented no evidence of an entrance wound to the rear skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> *There is no exit wound where you claim there is one*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *If the rear blow-out was not an exit wound, then what was it? *
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was.the skull bursting open from a bullet which entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


So, *you're going with the crazy nonsense that one bullet caused the gaping hole at the rear*. That is contradicted by frame 313 and many others that depict an exit in the right front. *The red blob represents what is supposed to be an exit that surely was faked* to confuse and cover the actual location of entry to the skull.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR reported no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR reported the exit wound* *was in the rear of the skull* *on the right side*.
> 
> Missile Wounds
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on* the right involving chiefly the parietal bone* but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. In this region *there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not report that the wound was an exit wound.
> 
> They proved the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR does not independently prove anything. They came to two conclusions, only one of which can be confirmed. A massive blow-out at the rear considered to be an exit wound is a fact. The entrance wound was on the opposiste side of the skull, consistent with fragments found in the right front.
Click to expand...


You are quote wrong they independently proved that the bullet entered from above and behind.

They did NOT come to two conclusions.

There was no exit wound in the back and there is no evidence of one.

Nor was there an entrance wound in the front of the skull.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sam says nothing that's *not consistent with the autopsy  findings*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Kinney's eyewitness account is 100% consistent with the AR and Hill's account*. The rear of the skull blew out. *That was the exit wound*.
> 
> The back of jfk's head is gaped open. *Is the entrance wound somewhere inside that hole? *SN will never call Hill a liar or claim he was mistaken because to do so would be laughable.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...


Wrong the bullet entered from above and behind and Kinney stated nothing which contradicts that fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> *There is no exit wound where you claim there is one*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *If the rear blow-out was not an exit wound, then what was it? *
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was.the skull bursting open from a bullet which entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, *you're going with the crazy nonsense that one bullet caused the gaping hole at the rear*. That is contradicted by frame 313 and many others that depict an exit in the right front. *The red blob represents what is supposed to be an exit that surely was faked* to confuse and cover the actual location of entry to the skull.
Click to expand...


There is nothing crazy about a bullet entering from above and behind causing that wound.

It is proven that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

*The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*. 

As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly

Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.

“My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.

In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.

“*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.

He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the AR proves it and proves you wrong and it IS evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO BULLET ENTERED THE REAR*.
> 
> There's an exit wound on the right rear and you can't prove one entered there.
> 
> A bullet could not enter the rear and blow out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> *There is no exit wound where you claim there is one*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From '*Mrs Kennedy and Me" by Clint Hill'* Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> *If the rear blow-out was not an exit wound, then what was it? *
> 
> "In the same instant, *blood, brain matter and bone fragments exploded from the back of the President's head... and splattered all over me* - on my face, my clothes, in my hair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was.the skull bursting open from a bullet which entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, *you're going with the crazy nonsense that one bullet caused the gaping hole at the rear*. That is contradicted by frame 313 and many others that depict an exit in the right front. *The red blob represents what is supposed to be an exit that surely was faked* to confuse and cover the actual location of entry to the skull.
Click to expand...

Your brain is fake.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”


The zapruder film shows no such thing.

The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.

The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.

The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.

You still have nothing


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”


WTF??

How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?

Do you think before you post?


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> 
> Do you think before you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> *
> Because the back of the head blown off in Zapruder is corroborated by 40 eyewitnesses, and the AR*. The most logical reason for the red blob addition was to cover up the bullet's entry. We know there wasn't a large wound in the right front because the AR excludes it, and no witness reported anything missing there. The film was altered, but not enough to keep the truth from being realized. *FRAME 327 provides a fake loss of skull and brain in the right front*.
Click to expand...

Putz... *you said * that frame was fake. Now you're claiming it proves he was shot in the forehead. You're such a raging imbecile, you don't even realize how moronic your inconsistencies are.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
Click to expand...


The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.

The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.

The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.

The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.

You still are a delusional jackass.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> 
> Do you think before you post?
Click to expand...


*How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead when you claim those frames were "faked"?* I ANSWERED THIS SILLY QUESTION AS FOLLOWS:

*Because the back of the head blown off in Zapruder is corroborated by 40 eyewitnesses, and the AR*. The most logical reason for the red blob addition was to cover up the bullet's entry and provide an exit wound in a logical location to the supposed entrance. *We know there wasn't a large wound in the right front because the AR and photos exclude it*, and no eyewitness reported anything missing there. The film was altered, but not enough to keep the truth from being realized. *FRAME 327 provides a fake loss of skull and brain in the right front*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
Click to expand...


A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.

A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.

There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.

A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.

The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.

You are crushed and beaten as always


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
Click to expand...


A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.

An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.

The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.

A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.

The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.

You are crushed and mocked as always.


----------



## shadow355

Martin Timothy said:


> 911 was not the only outrage carried out in broad daylight on American soil..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feedback says:* Good coverage, my understanding of Howard Hunt's deathbed confession, was that the trigger man who was on the grassy knoll was a man named James Files.. have you researched this possibility?
> 
> *Reply* I believe that the whole James Files situ is a red herring designed to distract, notwithstanding the wickedness of Files, and that Wim Dankbaar and Jim Marrs are deliberately muddying the waters with this type of material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JFK debate is riddled with false flag websites and sham forums, Mr Dankbaar is a polite and co operative man, despite he has banned me from participating in his on line forum at jfkmurdersolved.com!
> 
> The same cannot be said of Marrs, whose deportment at Waco Texas in 1993 during the siege of Mount Carmel, that resulted in the deaths of as many as eighty eight Branch Davidians, was reprehensible.
> 
> Vernon Howell aka David Koresh had pleaded with the Press Corps for a fair hearing, the ATF had entered shooting, and he fired back in defense of his household, Marrs led the response which was mockery and chanting!


 

 Someone indirectly connected to Johnson ( Later President Johnson ) in my opinion ; as he had the most to benefit. I don't believe it to be a mob or a Cuban hit - I honestly believe that "someone" ( Hint - Hint ) connected to Johnson done it......hired through a third party. The Mob killed his brother ( Attorney General ) no doubt. But Johnson wanted the Presidency.....and he got it. But he paid handsomely fort it though.

  Just my opinion

Jack Ruby Killed Oswald.......But why?   Why did Ruby kill Oswald, and why did it not happen in a more discrete place, WHY DID it occur in public? Hmmmmm. Could they have not gotten to Oswald in jail....IF THEY wanted to? Just who was Ruby connected to? Ruby was dying, so what did he get...from killing Oswald? Ruby died allegedly from a pulmonary embolism.....much earlier than what he would have from the Cancer.....so was the embolism "Initiated", or did it really occur due to his medical condition?

 To many answers and far way to many possibilities. Questions that can only be answered......by those whom are deceased. 

   ---------------------------------

 Lady Diana.....also assassinated - I believe. Time, Place ( look at the pics of crash location ) and especially the location ( to prevent inadvertently being seen ). Whom done that one?  The press caused Diana's death? Who would gain...or more importantly keep info better concealed, if she were deceased? I done security for some time......and I am not that ignorant.

 Previous political leaders and those formerly exiled, that died just a short time later ( what a coincidence ) after being exiled from their country , what about those? The numerous people exiled that within weeks to a few months......died.

 Makes one wonder though huh? Sometimes the wondering and trying to piece together information, even a small discussion while playing cards with friends......can be fun, and/or...enlightening.

   Shadow 355


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
Click to expand...


A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.

No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.

You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.

There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.

There is no evidence of anything being faked.

The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.

Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.

You are beaten as always.


----------



## Soupnazi630

shadow355 said:


> Martin Timothy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 911 was not the only outrage carried out in broad daylight on American soil..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feedback says:* Good coverage, my understanding of Howard Hunt's deathbed confession, was that the trigger man who was on the grassy knoll was a man named James Files.. have you researched this possibility?
> 
> *Reply* I believe that the whole James Files situ is a red herring designed to distract, notwithstanding the wickedness of Files, and that Wim Dankbaar and Jim Marrs are deliberately muddying the waters with this type of material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JFK debate is riddled with false flag websites and sham forums, Mr Dankbaar is a polite and co operative man, despite he has banned me from participating in his on line forum at jfkmurdersolved.com!
> 
> The same cannot be said of Marrs, whose deportment at Waco Texas in 1993 during the siege of Mount Carmel, that resulted in the deaths of as many as eighty eight Branch Davidians, was reprehensible.
> 
> Vernon Howell aka David Koresh had pleaded with the Press Corps for a fair hearing, the ATF had entered shooting, and he fired back in defense of his household, Marrs led the response which was mockery and chanting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone indirectly connected to Johnson ( Later President Johnson ) in my opinion ; as he had the most to benefit. I don't believe it to be a mob or a Cuban hit - I honestly believe that "someone" ( Hint - Hint ) connected to Johnson done it......hired through a third party. The Mob killed his brother ( Attorney General ) no doubt. But Johnson wanted the Presidency.....and he got it. But he paid handsomely fort it though.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> Jack Ruby Killed Oswald.......But why?   Why did Ruby kill Oswald, and why did it not happen in a more discrete place, WHY DID it occur in public? Hmmmmm. Could they have not gotten to Oswald in jail....IF THEY wanted to? Just who was Ruby connected to? Ruby was dying, so what did he get...from killing Oswald? Ruby died allegedly from a pulmonary embolism.....much earlier than what he would have from the Cancer.....so was the embolism "Initiated", or did it really occur due to his medical condition?
> 
> To many answers and far way to many possibilities. Questions that can only be answered......by those whom are deceased.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Lady Diana.....also assassinated - I believe. Time, Place ( look at the pics of crash location ) and especially the location ( to prevent inadvertently being seen ). Whom done that one?  The press caused Diana's death? Who would gain...or more importantly keep info better concealed, if she were deceased? I done security for some time......and I am not that ignorant.
> 
> Previous political leaders and those formerly exiled, that died just a short time later ( what a coincidence ) after being exiled from their country , what about those? The numerous people exiled that within weeks to a few months......died.
> 
> Makes one wonder though huh? Sometimes the wondering and trying to piece together information, even a small discussion while playing cards with friends......can be fun, and/or...enlightening.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


That is all speculation which is wrecked by the evidence.

The evidence proves Oswald acted alone and so did Ruby. Ruby gave his reasons for shooting Oswald they are not a mystery.


----------



## shadow355

Soupnazi630 said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Timothy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 911 was not the only outrage carried out in broad daylight on American soil..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feedback says:* Good coverage, my understanding of Howard Hunt's deathbed confession, was that the trigger man who was on the grassy knoll was a man named James Files.. have you researched this possibility?
> 
> *Reply* I believe that the whole James Files situ is a red herring designed to distract, notwithstanding the wickedness of Files, and that Wim Dankbaar and Jim Marrs are deliberately muddying the waters with this type of material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JFK debate is riddled with false flag websites and sham forums, Mr Dankbaar is a polite and co operative man, despite he has banned me from participating in his on line forum at jfkmurdersolved.com!
> 
> The same cannot be said of Marrs, whose deportment at Waco Texas in 1993 during the siege of Mount Carmel, that resulted in the deaths of as many as eighty eight Branch Davidians, was reprehensible.
> 
> Vernon Howell aka David Koresh had pleaded with the Press Corps for a fair hearing, the ATF had entered shooting, and he fired back in defense of his household, Marrs led the response which was mockery and chanting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone indirectly connected to Johnson ( Later President Johnson ) in my opinion ; as he had the most to benefit. I don't believe it to be a mob or a Cuban hit - I honestly believe that "someone" ( Hint - Hint ) connected to Johnson done it......hired through a third party. The Mob killed his brother ( Attorney General ) no doubt. But Johnson wanted the Presidency.....and he got it. But he paid handsomely fort it though.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> Jack Ruby Killed Oswald.......But why?   Why did Ruby kill Oswald, and why did it not happen in a more discrete place, WHY DID it occur in public? Hmmmmm. Could they have not gotten to Oswald in jail....IF THEY wanted to? Just who was Ruby connected to? Ruby was dying, so what did he get...from killing Oswald? Ruby died allegedly from a pulmonary embolism.....much earlier than what he would have from the Cancer.....so was the embolism "Initiated", or did it really occur due to his medical condition?
> 
> To many answers and far way to many possibilities. Questions that can only be answered......by those whom are deceased.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Lady Diana.....also assassinated - I believe. Time, Place ( look at the pics of crash location ) and especially the location ( to prevent inadvertently being seen ). Whom done that one?  The press caused Diana's death? Who would gain...or more importantly keep info better concealed, if she were deceased? I done security for some time......and I am not that ignorant.
> 
> Previous political leaders and those formerly exiled, that died just a short time later ( what a coincidence ) after being exiled from their country , what about those? The numerous people exiled that within weeks to a few months......died.
> 
> Makes one wonder though huh? Sometimes the wondering and trying to piece together information, even a small discussion while playing cards with friends......can be fun, and/or...enlightening.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all speculation which is wrecked by the evidence.
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald acted alone and so did Ruby. Ruby gave his reasons for shooting Oswald they are not a mystery.
Click to expand...

 
 Some people mislead others.....and police almost....or every day.

 People commit perjury.....almost everyday.

 Oswald committed his crime, then soon after Ruby committed his act. Timely and quick if you ask me.

 I am not stating proof positive.....I am simply noting my thoughts and the possibilities that exist - with some certain facts.

 I am playing F.Lee Bailey ( A disbarred Lawyer )......and inserting doubt into the readers post ; giving way to maybe another possibility that the event could have occurred ( and in my thoughts ) . One possibility that the reader(s) did not consider - or research.     Maybe I can sway the readers to my level and way of thinking, thereby discrediting the published report ( and witnesses )  as best as possible, in an effort to prove my case beyond a shadow of a doubt.....IF THAT makes any sense.    

  Shadow 355


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
Click to expand...


A massive hole is proof of nothing other than an exit wound and you can't provide anything to suggest otherwise.

No evidence proves that a small hole was in the rear. Just a massive hole.

*You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support the idiotic idea that a bullet entered the rear and blew out the rear*.

There was an exit wound captured on film and no entrance can be proven from the AR no matter how badly you want it there.

If the red blob in the right front was not fake then what was it?

The AR was correct and proves that a large exit was at the rear.

Only a schmuck of your ilk would continue to lie in the face of reality. *The back of his head was blasted off and that was an exit wound*. Nothing could possibly change that well known fact.

3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland*, Attending Surgeon:

a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
appear to be an entrance wound."
c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
head wound*, and I noted that *the right posterior portion of the skull
had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
brain tissue*, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the* cerebellar
tissue had been blasted out *"; " there was definitely a piece of
*cerebellum* that extruded *from the wound *"; " the loss of cerebral and
cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
head.";


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is proof of nothing other than an exit wound and you can't provide anything to suggest otherwise.
> 
> No evidence proves that a small hole was in the rear. Just a massive hole.
> 
> *You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support the idiotic idea that a bullet entered the rear and blew out the rear*.
> 
> There was an exit wound captured on film and no entrance can be proven from the AR no matter how badly you want it there.
> 
> If the red blob in the right front was not fake then what was it?
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that a large exit was at the rear.
> 
> Only a schmuck of your ilk would continue to lie in the face of reality. *The back of his head was blasted off and that was an exit wound*. Nothing could possibly change that well known fact.
> 
> 3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland*, Attending Surgeon:
> 
> a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
> massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
> trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
> a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
> b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
> appear to be an entrance wound."
> c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
> head wound*, and I noted that *the right posterior portion of the skull
> had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
> brain tissue*, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the* cerebellar
> tissue had been blasted out *"; " there was definitely a piece of
> *cerebellum* that extruded *from the wound *"; " the loss of cerebral and
> cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
> large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
> impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
> anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
> taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
> skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
> head.";
Click to expand...

A massive hole does not prove an exit wound and that is fact no matter how much you wish otherwise.

You have never ordered any proof that a uthing was faked.

The evidence proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.

The only fool here is you who Cries and whines because the evidence proves you are a fool.

You are beaten ahain


----------



## skye




----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


>


Too bad the evidence proves Oswald acted alone


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> 
> Do you think before you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> *
> Because the back of the head blown off in Zapruder is corroborated by 40 eyewitnesses, and the AR*. The most logical reason for the red blob addition was to cover up the bullet's entry. We know there wasn't a large wound in the right front because the AR excludes it, and no witness reported anything missing there. The film was altered, but not enough to keep the truth from being realized. *FRAME 327 provides a fake loss of skull and brain in the right front*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're claiming it proves *he was shot in the forehead*.
Click to expand...


Dr. Crenshaw told it exactly like it was. *It entered his head through the front and blew out the rear.*

V. Palamara Medical Reference book excerpt 

9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
 himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
 entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
 crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
 mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
 surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
 the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
 lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
 about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
 entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
 b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
 and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
 body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
 c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
 (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
 (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
 d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
 Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
 in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
 all means, not to.";_


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> 
> Do you think before you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> *
> Because the back of the head blown off in Zapruder is corroborated by 40 eyewitnesses, and the AR*. The most logical reason for the red blob addition was to cover up the bullet's entry. We know there wasn't a large wound in the right front because the AR excludes it, and no witness reported anything missing there. The film was altered, but not enough to keep the truth from being realized. *FRAME 327 provides a fake loss of skull and brain in the right front*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're claiming it proves *he was shot in the forehead*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Crenshaw told it exactly like it was. *It entered his head through the front and blew out the rear.*
> 
> V. Palamara Medical Reference book excerpt
> 
> 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
> a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
> himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
> entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
> crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
> mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
> surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
> the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
> lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
> about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
> entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
> b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
> and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
> body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
> c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
> (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
> (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
> d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
> 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
> Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
> 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
> in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
> all means, not to.";_
Click to expand...

He did not tell it like it is he stated opinion and that's all.

The evidence proves that bullet entered Kennedy's head from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
> So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.
> 
> “My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.
> 
> In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.
> 
> “*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.
> 
> He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> 
> Do you think before you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How can the "Zfilm" show the president getting shot in the forehead* *when you claim those frames were "faked"*?
> *
> Because the back of the head blown off in Zapruder is corroborated by 40 eyewitnesses, and the AR*. The most logical reason for the red blob addition was to cover up the bullet's entry. We know there wasn't a large wound in the right front because the AR excludes it, and no witness reported anything missing there. The film was altered, but not enough to keep the truth from being realized. *FRAME 327 provides a fake loss of skull and brain in the right front*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're claiming it proves *he was shot in the forehead*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Crenshaw told it exactly like it was. *It entered his head through the front and blew out the rear.*
> 
> V. Palamara Medical Reference book excerpt
> 
> 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
> a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
> himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
> entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
> crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
> mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
> surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
> the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
> lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
> about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
> entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
> b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
> and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
> body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
> c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
> (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
> (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
> d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
> 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
> Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
> 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
> in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
> all means, not to.";_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not tell it like it is he stated opinion and that's all.
> 
> The evidence proves that bullet entered Kennedy's head from above and behind
Click to expand...


*He stated facts which you can't refute*.

Dr. Crenshaw told it exactly like it was. *It entered his head through the front and blew out the rear.*

V. Palamara Medical Reference book excerpt 

9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
(McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
(Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
all means, not to.";_


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the evidence proves Oswald acted alone
Click to expand...


Oswald was a patsy. He achieved more in life than you ever will. *At least he told the truth*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

He stated opinion nothing more he did not state fact and that is a fact.

The evidence refutes it and also refutes every post you have ever made and that is also a fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the evidence proves Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He achieved more in life than you ever will. *At least he told the truth*.
Click to expand...

He was not a patsy as the evidence proves.

If you consider murder of the president an achievement then he's he did


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the evidence proves Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He achieved more in life than you ever will. *At least he told the truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not a patsy as the evidence proves.
> 
> If you consider murder of the president an achievement then he's he did
Click to expand...


He was stupid little joke like you. He shot no one and did nothing wrong. He told the truth. He was a patsy, nothing more.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows no such thing.
> 
> The bullet is not visible in the film and no entrance or exit wound is captured by the film.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that the bullet entered from above and behind. The eyewitnesses do not refute that fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their casual observations are not evidence against the conclusion of the autopsy.
> 
> You still have nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
Click to expand...

The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.

That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the evidence proves Oswald acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He achieved more in life than you ever will. *At least he told the truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not a patsy as the evidence proves.
> 
> If you consider murder of the president an achievement then he's he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was stupid little joke like you. He shot no one and did nothing wrong. He told the truth. He was a patsy, nothing more.
Click to expand...

Wrong boy the evidence proves he shot Kennedy you lose every time


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He stated opinion nothing more he did not state fact and that is a fact.
> 
> The evidence refutes it and also refutes every post you have ever made and that is also a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was there and saw the blow out in rear. The exit wound was in the rear.
Click to expand...

The bullet entered from above and behind which the evidence proves and his opinion does not change that anymore than your retarded fantasies change it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He stated opinion nothing more he did not state fact and that is a fact.
> 
> The evidence refutes it and also refutes every post you have ever made and that is also a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was there and saw the blow out in rear. The exit wound was in the rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind which the evidence proves and his opinion does not change that anymore than your retarded fantasies change it
Click to expand...


The bullet entered from the front which the evidence proves and your delusions do not change that anymore than your retarded fantasies.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
Click to expand...


It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zapruder film shows a massive hole at the rear.
> 
> The bullet is not really visible in the film and only a real exit wound is captured by the film in the right rear. The right front blob was faked.
> 
> The physical evidence and autopsy both prove that a massive exit hole was in the right rear. The eyewitnesses confirm this fact.
> 
> The doctors at parkland were treating a patient as opposed to performing an autopsy. Their observations are definite evidence against the conclusion of any rear skull entry.
> 
> You still are a delusional jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
Click to expand...


The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.

If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He stated opinion nothing more he did not state fact and that is a fact.
> 
> The evidence refutes it and also refutes every post you have ever made and that is also a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was there and saw the blow out in rear. The exit wound was in the rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind which the evidence proves and his opinion does not change that anymore than your retarded fantasies change it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullet entered from from the front which the evidence proves and your delusions do not change that anymore than your retarded fantasies change it.
Click to expand...

Wrong the evidence proves it entered from above and behind and you are the retard ignoring the evidence because your idiotic claim about Greer has been shredded in every possible way.

And you know it boy.

Stop being joke you truly are one.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
Click to expand...

You just lied as always.

The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole the film does not shot an entrance or exit wound as you claimed.
> 
> A wound is captured in the film and it is not an exit wound nor can exit or entrance wounds be judged by films.
> 
> There is no evidence what so ever that any part of it was faked.
> 
> A massive hole does not prove an entrance or exit wound and once again you are wrong.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures are not definitive evidence against the autopsy whatsoever.
> 
> You are crushed and beaten as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
Click to expand...

The skull will typically burst regardless.


The evidence proves you wrong .

The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
Click to expand...


You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.
Click to expand...

Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true.
Click to expand...

Yes it is true and proven by evidence and you know it is


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole in the film does show an exit wound as most of the evidence confirms.
> 
> An exit wound is captured in the film and is in the right rear.
> 
> The red blob was faked because no exit wound was there.
> 
> A massive hole does prove an exit wound and once again the AR was right.
> 
> The observations of doctors performing emergency procedures is definitive evidence against the autopsy concluding a low entrance to the skull.
> 
> You are crushed and mocked as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


It was wrong because a bullet cannot enter and exit the rear.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is true and proven by evidence and you know it is
Click to expand...


Yes it is true and proven by evidence and you know it is. *The rear was an exit wound*.

Until recently, I never could find a good capture of frame 319 that depicts the rear exit wound. Frames 311-319.

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence
Click to expand...


Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence. The bullet entered above the right eye where the fragments were recovered.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A massive hole is a massive hole and does not prove exit or entrance poi9nt that is fact.
> 
> No evidence proves it is an exit wound as all of your posts shows.
> 
> You have totally failed to produce a speck of evidence to support this idiotic idea.
> 
> There is no exit wound captured on film only a wound no matter how much you scream otherwise.
> 
> There is no evidence of anything being faked.
> 
> The AR was correct and proves that the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> Casual observations are not evidence against a professional autopsy.
> 
> You are beaten as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
Click to expand...

When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.

The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.

7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence. The bullet entered above the right eye where the fragments were recovered.
Click to expand...

There was no wound above the right eye the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is true and proven by evidence and you know it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is true and proven by evidence and you know it is. The rear was an exit wound.
Click to expand...

Nope if there were evidence of this it would have been found by now


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It exited the rear and that is proven by the AR alone. No need for any corroboration.
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence. The bullet entered above the right eye where the fragments were recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no wound above the right eye the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


According to the x-rays there was.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
Click to expand...


It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
Click to expand...


The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.
Click to expand...

Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exit wound was not the rear the bullet entered from above and behind and exited the side.
> 
> That is fact proven by evidence and the skull bursting open from such a wound does not refute the facts or dictate another scenario is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
Click to expand...



Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves
Click to expand...


It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied as always.
> 
> The AR concluded with evidence that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what it concluded unless it can be verified. An entrance in the rear cannot be corroborated by any other evidence. You have no entrance wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it can and has been proven by all of the evidence. The bullet entered above the right eye where the fragments were recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no wound above the right eye the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the x-rays there was.
Click to expand...

That is an outright lie there is no X-ray image showing a wound over the right eye


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL
Click to expand...

Yes it does and many such examples exist liar


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rear blew out and you can't offer any evidence it could have entered there, because you know it didn't.
> 
> If the exit wound wasn't in the rear, then the rear would not have blown off, but it did. *The exit wound was in the rear*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
Click to expand...


The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> 
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does and many such examples exist liar
Click to expand...


You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The skull will typically burst regardless.
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong .
> 
> The bullet entered from behind and your efforts to claim otherwise fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
Click to expand...

The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.

The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't burst with one bullet. You are lying and have no evidence of such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does and many such examples exist liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.
Click to expand...

Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say it all day long but you can't prove it because it's not true. A bullet will typically leave a small entry and large exit and won't be below and above each other.
> 
> 
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


It was an exit wound, you jackass.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a bullet hits the skull it typically bursts the skull open leaving a mess everywhere which is why autopsies are necessary and definitive.
> 
> The autopsy proves the bullet entered from above and behind.
> 
> 7/11/forever crushed like a bug as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
Click to expand...

The evidence proves you wrong boy


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does typically burst with one bullet as the vast history of gunshot wounds proves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does and many such examples exist liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
Click to expand...

Yet I easily make a fool out of you


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
Click to expand...


You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not and you can't show one example similar to jfk's. You are a lying retard.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does and many such examples exist liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
Click to expand...


You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
Click to expand...

Yes I have.

The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR doesn't prove anything on its own. It reached conclusions, most of which are refuted by other evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the AR is evidence and you have failed to offer any evidence refuting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
Click to expand...


It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> 
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
Click to expand...


It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does and many such examples exist liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
Click to expand...

wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
Click to expand...

It was not an exit wound and the evidence proves it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR says a hole at the rear existed and that was a wound of exit. You have no entrance wound at the rear because they made it up.
> 
> 
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
Click to expand...


You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
Click to expand...

Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any examples ya little retard because it could not have happened that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
Click to expand...


wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR does not say that the hole in the rear was an exit wound you lie again.
> 
> The AR proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
Click to expand...

Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
Click to expand...


IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have and it did happen that way as the evidence PROVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
Click to expand...

No I have beaten you and you know it


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
Click to expand...

The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
Click to expand...


Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a rabid retard, you can't even write correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
Click to expand...


YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
Click to expand...

Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.

I have clearly proven you wrong for years now


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
Click to expand...

The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't  provided any evidence of anything.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
Click to expand...


YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I easily make a fool out of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL
Click to expand...

No boy I have beaten you


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an exit wound, you jackass. IN THE REAR.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> The AR is evidence and you lose badly  argueing against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
Click to expand...

You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fooling yourself into thinking that anyone but you believes in your retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No boy I have beaten you
Click to expand...


Yes retard, you have beaten you.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong the evidence proves it was not an exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
Click to expand...

Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have provided evidence of SOMETHING. YOU ARE RETARDED.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
Click to expand...


You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong it is fact that you know I have beaten you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No boy I have beaten you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes retard, you have beaten you.
Click to expand...

No I have beaten you and you know it


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have you finally admitted something accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
Click to expand...

You failed like you always do


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes YOU have finally admitted something accurate. YOU ARE THE MOST RETARDED JACKASS TO EVER POST ABOUT JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed like you always do
Click to expand...


You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong it is a fact that you know you have beaten you.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No boy I have beaten you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes retard, you have beaten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have beaten you and you know it
Click to expand...


You couldn't beat me because you never tried to prove anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
Click to expand...

The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.

No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WAS IN THE REAR.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
Click to expand...


It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
Click to expand...


You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that is you or your lover 911 was an inside job.
> 
> I have clearly proven you wrong for years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
Click to expand...

Duh.

No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.

But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
Click to expand...


Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.
> 
> But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong
Click to expand...


You don't try because there is no case for a shot from the rear.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong and proves the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
Click to expand...

It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES YOU have beaten you and we both know it.LOL You have clearly proven you wrong for years now.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.
> 
> But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong
Click to expand...


You never showed anything but that you are a rabid retard who will deny facts. That's your life. How pathetic.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL
Click to expand...

The autopsy showed the wound path you failed to refute it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. THE AR CONFIRMS IT.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
Click to expand...


The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards I have beaten you and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.
> 
> But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never showed anything but that you are a rabid retard who will deny facts. That's your life. How pathetic.
Click to expand...

Wrong I stated facts you live in denial of them


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

No it is not and it did


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The autopsy showed the wound path you failed to refute it
Click to expand...


You are them, you idiot and you wouldn't dare try to prove that nonsense.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it right. you have beaten you and we both know it.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.
> 
> But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never showed anything but that you are a rabid retard who will deny facts. That's your life. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong I stated facts you live in denial of them
Click to expand...


You didn't state one fact. You can't provide one example. You believe the AR. Your belief is not proof.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR stated and proved that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
Click to expand...

All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
Click to expand...


You is it and you are stupid.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed like you always do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always failed because you never tried to prove a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> No one  can prove a negative which is why I never try.
> 
> But I did show that the evidence proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never showed anything but that you are a rabid retard who will deny facts. That's your life. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong I stated facts you live in denial of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't state one fact. You can't provide one example. You believe the AR. Your belief is not proof.
Click to expand...

The AR is evidence which you fail to refute and it proves you wrong.

That is fact


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
Click to expand...

Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of anything. You wish you did, but you know you don't. You are just a simple joke to be mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
Click to expand...


He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The autopsy showed the wound path you failed to refute it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are them, you idiot and you wouldn't dare try to prove that nonsense.
Click to expand...

It is fact which the evidence proves


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
Click to expand...


There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do and it proves you wrong the AR proves that the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
Click to expand...

Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless

Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evidence


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The autopsy showed the wound path you failed to refute it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are them, you idiot and you wouldn't dare try to prove that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is fact which the evidence proves
Click to expand...


You haven't shown any evidence. I did all that and you did nothing but deny and ignore it. That proves you are retarded.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE REAR. THE EXIT WOUND WAS IN THE REAR. JUST KEEP SAYING IT OVER AND OVER. YOU GOT NO CASE BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
Click to expand...


Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
Click to expand...

No it was not you lie.

It was not too low


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no wound path you piece of crap.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The autopsy showed the wound path you failed to refute it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are them, you idiot and you wouldn't dare try to prove that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is fact which the evidence proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't shown any evidence. I did all that and you did nothing but deny and ignore it. That proves you are retarded.
Click to expand...

You showed no evidence at all boy but I did and it CRUSHES you


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your case to prove. You have no wound path. Your fake entry was too low.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
Click to expand...


Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet entered from above and behind that was proven by evidence.
> 
> No evidence supports you and had he lives the case against Oswald was airtight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
Click to expand...

Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
Click to expand...


Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mine yes the wound path was proven at the autopsy and nothing about it was fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
Click to expand...

It was not too low


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a patsy. He said so himself.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
Click to expand...


Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
Click to expand...

It was not too low


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entry is too low, you little minion. Too low means that it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
Click to expand...


You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All criminals deny their guilt his say so means nothing the evidence proves he did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.
Click to expand...

No such evidence exists Oswald did it as the evidence lroves


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not and it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.
Click to expand...

I state facts you are the proven liar


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a patsy and said so himself. No evidence can be provided that he shot jfk in the head. ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such evidence exists Oswald did it as the evidence lroves
Click to expand...


No such evidence exists that Oswald did it as the evidence clearly shows.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he shot Kennedy and all criminals deny their guilt making his claim meaningless
> 
> Yes tons of evidence proves he did it and most witnesses support that evkdence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such evidence exists Oswald did it as the evidence lroves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such evidence exists that Oswald did it as the evidence clearly shows.LOL
Click to expand...

Yes the evidence proves he did it


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I state facts you are the proven liar
Click to expand...


facts state you are the proven liar.LOL Your ability to retard is brilliant.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I state facts you are the proven liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts state you are the proven liar.LOL Your ability to retard is brilliant.
Click to expand...

Wrong .

I have given you the facts and evidence you lose


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was innocent. The shot came from the car and no place else.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such evidence exists Oswald did it as the evidence lroves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such evidence exists that Oswald did it as the evidence clearly shows.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the evidence proves he did it
Click to expand...


Yes the evidence proves that Greer did it.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was he facing down or pretty much straight? It was too low.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I state facts you are the proven liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts state you are the proven liar.LOL Your ability to retard is brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong .
> 
> I have given you the facts and evidence you lose
Click to expand...


Referring the to AR as fact is not evidence. Your opinion, nothing more.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald   was guilty the evidence proves it no shot was fired in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greer was guilty the evidence proves a shot was fired in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such evidence exists Oswald did it as the evidence lroves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such evidence exists that Oswald did it as the evidence clearly shows.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the evidence proves he did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the evidence proves that Greer did it.
Click to expand...

Wrong boy not one shred of evidence supports your claim


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie and offer proof of your lies because they are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I state facts you are the proven liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts state you are the proven liar.LOL Your ability to retard is brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong .
> 
> I have given you the facts and evidence you lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Referring the to AR as fact is not evidence. Your opinion, nothing more.
Click to expand...

The AR is evidence proving you wrong you lied about it.


----------



## 7forever

Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store

It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

Nothing of value here December 28, 2013

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *

Format:Hardcover

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.

Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> Format:Hardcover
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> Get a copy of Trauma Room One by Dr. Charles Crenshaw. Steer clear of this one.


Nope been done to death.

The evidence proves Oswald acted alone.

Some witnesses always get it wrong which is why they are ignored


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You is it and you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
Click to expand...


*The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
Click to expand...

Nah, you're the fraud. Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy. Connelly was in the way. 

You're a raging lunatic.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I make a fool of you and the entrance wound was not to low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
Click to expand...

The AR does not say what you claim.

You outright lie about what it says because you are the fraud.

There is no such quote within the AR which you claim proving you the lying fraud.

The bullet was not too low and the evidence proves it entered from above and behind fired by Oswald.

The evidence CRUSHES you again loser


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say what you claim.
> 
> You outright lie about what it says because you are the fraud.
> 
> There is no such quote within the AR which you claim proving you the lying fraud.
> 
> The bullet was not too low and the evidence proves it entered from above and behind fired by Oswald.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again loser
Click to expand...


The bullet was too low and the evidence proves it did not enter from behind or above.

The evidence CRUSHES you again, *you defeated retard*.

*And the AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy. *Connelly was in the way*.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
Click to expand...


Your stupidity is in your way. Connally was leaning back into his wife's lap and down. *He wasn't in the way, you raging retard*.

All kinds of absurd things happen every day. Your silly statement that it has to make sense is in fact absurd. Greer shot jfk. There is no debating that. It happened. People did see him shoot jfk, but rarely ever said it directly.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.






So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy. *Connelly was in the way*.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is in your way. Connally was leaning back into his wife's lap and down. *He wasn't in the way, you raging retard*.
> 
> All kinds of absurd things happen every day. Your silly statement that it has to make sense is in fact absurd. Greer shot jfk. There is no debating that. It happened. People did see him shoot jfk, but rarely ever said it directly.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.
Click to expand...

Connelly was not "down" until after the fatal head shot. You wouldn't have to lie if the truth was on your side. And while he was leaning back towards his wife after being shot himself, he was still upright and in the path between Greer and Kennedy. Leaning back took him out of the passenger seat and placed him right in the middle of the limo...


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance low or high but the official one was near the eop. Too low. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. *Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy*. Connelly was in the way.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
Click to expand...


*He thought the driver fired the fatal shot by accident*. That is in fact the only defense for Greer's shot. There's more eyewitnesses because he wasn't mistaken about a shot from a SS agent. *The driver (Bill Greer) did it by accident is an excuse to believe something other than the obvious*.

Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*.  ralph yarborough - Google Search

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say what you claim.
> 
> You outright lie about what it says because you are the fraud.
> 
> There is no such quote within the AR which you claim proving you the lying fraud.
> 
> The bullet was not too low and the evidence proves it entered from above and behind fired by Oswald.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullet was too low and the evidence proves it did not enter from behind or above.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again, *you defeated retard*.
> 
> *And the AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence that t the bullet entered too low and once again frame 312 proves this the evidence CRUSHES you and proves me right you fool

You are proven wrong by the evidence.

Your claim that the WC is a fraud has no supporting evidence proving you are the fraud


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy. *Connelly was in the way*.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is in your way. Connally was leaning back into his wife's lap and down. *He wasn't in the way, you raging retard*.
> 
> All kinds of absurd things happen every day. Your silly statement that it has to make sense is in fact absurd. Greer shot jfk. There is no debating that. It happened. People did see him shoot jfk, but rarely ever said it directly.
> 
> *Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.[/QUOTE
> 
> Connolly's reaction does not prove he saw the shooter.
> 
> He never did claim he saw  connally shoot Kennedy and neither did anyone else directly of indirectly.
> 
> Nothing in any of his statements proves your claim.
> 
> Connally only drove he shot no one
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. *Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy*. Connelly was in the way.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He thought the driver fired the fatal shot by accident*. That is in fact the only defense for Greer's shot. There's more eyewitnesses because he wasn't mistaken about a shot from a SS agent. *The driver (Bill Greer) did it by accident is an excuse to believe something other than the obvious*.
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*.  ralph yarborough - Google Search
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...

You do not know what anyone else thought.

The driver did not shoot Kennedy.

It is fact connally was in the way and. It in his wife's lap until after the head shot.

You are crushed again


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say what you claim.
> 
> You outright lie about what it says because you are the fraud.
> 
> There is no such quote within the AR which you claim proving you the lying fraud.
> 
> The bullet was not too low and the evidence proves it entered from above and behind fired by Oswald.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullet was too low and the evidence proves it did not enter from behind or above.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again, *you defeated retard*.
> 
> *And the AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence that t the bullet entered too low and once again frame 312 proves this the evidence CRUSHES you and proves me right you fool
> 
> You are proven wrong by the evidence.
> 
> Your claim that the WC is a fraud has no supporting evidence proving you are the fraud
Click to expand...


The bullet was too low and the evidence proves it did not enter from behind or above.

The evidence CRUSHES you again, *you defeated retard*.

*And the AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AR does not say what you claim.
> 
> You outright lie about what it says because you are the fraud.
> 
> There is no such quote within the AR which you claim proving you the lying fraud.
> 
> The bullet was not too low and the evidence proves it entered from above and behind fired by Oswald.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bullet was too low and the evidence proves it did not enter from behind or above.
> 
> The evidence CRUSHES you again, *you defeated retard*.
> 
> *And the AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence that t the bullet entered too low and once again frame 312 proves this the evidence CRUSHES you and proves me right you fool
> 
> You are proven wrong by the evidence.
> 
> Your claim that the WC is a fraud has no supporting evidence proving you are the fraud
Click to expand...




Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. *Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy*. Connelly was in the way.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He thought the driver fired the fatal shot by accident*. That is in fact the only defense for Greer's shot. There's more eyewitnesses because he wasn't mistaken about a shot from a SS agent. *The driver (Bill Greer) did it by accident is an excuse to believe something other than the obvious*.
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*.  ralph yarborough - Google Search
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know what anyone else thought.
> 
> The driver did not shoot Kennedy.
> 
> It is fact connally was in the way and. It in his wife's lap until after the head shot.
> 
> You are crushed again
Click to expand...


*He thought the driver fired the fatal shot by accident*. That is in fact the only defense for Greer's shot. There's more eyewitnesses because he wasn't mistaken about a shot from a SS agent. *The driver (Bill Greer) did it by accident is an excuse to believe something other than the obvious*.

Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*. ralph yarborough - Google Search

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

24 minutes ago,someone farted in your thread seven. the crybaby who whines to mods at PF.lol


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not you lie.
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof your stupid case, ya pussy. It was too low and no photo shows any hole there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not too low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR said a bullet entered too low for any kind of skull exit*. It more likely would've exited through the jawline. You are debunked once again by the simple use of officially faked evidence. *Jfk's head was not facing down. They made that up along with an imaginary rear entrance that didn't line up with any skull exit location*. THE WARREN COMMISSION REPORT WAS A PATHETIC FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're the fraud. *Greer didn't even have a clear shot of Kennedy*. Connelly was in the way.
> 
> You're a raging lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He thought the driver fired the fatal shot by accident*. That is in fact the only defense for Greer's shot. There's more eyewitnesses because he wasn't mistaken about a shot from a SS agent. *The driver (Bill Greer) did it by accident is an excuse to believe something other than the obvious*.
> 
> Many eye, ear, and nose witnesses supported a shot in or around the Presidential limo. *Ralph, is in the backseat on the right in the blue car*.  ralph yarborough - Google Search
> 
> Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire", he said*. "The Senator was two cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'Could Smell Gunpowder'*; *He smelled gunpowder all the way to Parkland Hospital*.
Click to expand...

That doesn't move Connelly's head, which was in the middle of the limo, in between Greer and Kennedy.

Even worse for you lunacy, Connelly's head was at about 45° towards the front ... *he would have seen a gun in Greer's hand* had their actually been one.

Carry on....


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the bullet entered from above and behind that is proven.
> 
> There is no exit wound where you claim there is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could the exit not be in the rear when that's where the AR reported it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR reported no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The AR reported the exit wound* *was in the rear of the skull* *on the right side*.
> 
> Missile Wounds
> 
> 1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on* the right involving chiefly the parietal bone* but extending somewhat into the
> temporal *and occipital regions*. In this region *there is an actual
> absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
> approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.
> 
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not report that the wound was an exit wound.
> 
> They proved the bullet entered from above and behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AR does not independently prove anything. They came to two conclusions, only one of which can be confirmed. A massive blow-out at the rear considered to be an exit wound is a fact. The entrance wound was on the opposiste side of the skull, consistent with fragments found in the right front.
Click to expand...

bullshit any sane person can see on the Z film that the right side of the head and a small portion of the rear that are being ejected from the bullet impact.
please don't use the film's been altered ploy  ..


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> *The skull typically bursts open regardless of entry point*.
> 
> The facts add kicking your azz as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely claimed that a bullet could enter and explode at the same time and provided no evidence because it's false. *The bullet that hit jfk in the right forehead exited and blew out the rear of his skull. *
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No bullet entered the front it entered from above and behind and *it is common for such sounds to burst in a violent manner*.
> 
> You are simply wrong and the evidence proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The back of his head blew off which indicates an exit wound*. Nothing will ever change that. If it was common then you could offer some evidence, but you can't because it's not common and did not happen to jfk.
> 
> https://www.causes.com/causes/308048...ut-in-the-back
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> 
> *it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sam says nothing that's *not consistent with the autopsy  findings*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Kinney's eyewitness account is 100% consistent with the AR and Hill's account*. The rear of the skull blew out. *That was the exit wound*.
> 
> The back of jfk's head is gaped open. *Is the entrance wound somewhere inside that hole? *SN will never call Hill a liar or claim he was mistaken because to do so would be laughable.
> 
> “I heard the shot. The third shot,” he wrote. “The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow – like the sound of a melon shattering onto the cement. *In the same instant, blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the back of the president’s head*. The president’s *blood, parts of his skull, bits of his brain were splattered all over me* – on my face, my clothes, in my hair.”
> 
> For Hill to have seen brain matter explode out of JFK’s head, the wound at *the back of the president’s was definitely an exit wound*. Rare Zapruder footage: Multiple JFK assassins
Click to expand...

false eyewitness accounts are never 100% accurate.

*Eyewitness Testimony & Criminal Trials*
Perhaps the most important thing to note is that, even though there is a popular perception of eyewitness testimony being among the most reliable forms of evidence available, the criminal justice system treats such testimony as being among the most fragile and even unreliable available.

Consider the following quote from Levin and Cramer's _Problems and Materials on Trial Advocacy_:

Eyewitness testimony is, at best, evidence of what the witness believes to have occurred. It may or may not tell what actually happened. The familiar problems of perception, of gauging time, speed, height, weight, of accurate identification of persons accused of crime all contribute to making *honest* testimony something less than completely credible. (emphasis added)
Prosecutors recognize that eyewitness testimony, even when given in all honesty and sincerity, isn't necessarily credible. Merely because a person _claims_ to have seen something does not mean that what they remember seeing really happened - one reason why is that not all eyewitnesses are the same. To simply be a competent witness (competent, which is not the same as credible), a person must have adequate powers of perception, must be able to remember and report well, and must be able and willing to tell the truth.
Unreliability of Eyewitness Testimony and Memory

*Critiquing Eyewitness Testimony*
Eyewitness testimony can thus be critiqued on several grounds: having impaired perception, having impaired memory, having inconsistent testimony, having bias or prejudice, and not having a reputation for telling the truth.

If any of those characteristics can be demonstrated, then the competency of a witness is questionable. Even if none of them apply, though, that does not automatically mean that the testimony is credible. The fact of the matter is, eyewitness testimony from competent and sincere people has put innocent people in jail.

How can eyewitness testimony become inaccurate? Many factors can come into play: age, health, personal bias and expectations, viewing conditions, perception problems, later discussions with other witnesses, stress, etc. Even a poor sense of self can play a role - studies indicate that people with a poor sense of self have greater trouble remembering events in the past.

All of these things can undermine the accuracy of testimony, including that given by expert witnesses who were trying to pay attention and remember what happened. The more common situation is of an average person who wasn't making any effort to remember important details, and that sort of testimony is even more susceptible to error.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theres the other whining crybaby paid  troll to fart as well.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> 24 minutes ago,someone farted in your thread seven. the crybaby who whines to mods at PF.lol


It was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> theres the other whining crybaby paid  troll to fart as well.


It was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.


No it was from you


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.


that would also be you.


----------



## Faun

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was from you
Click to expand...

That idiot offers nothing to the debate and I find is best ignored.

Just sayin'.


----------



## daws101

Faun said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That idiot offers nothing to the debate and I find is best ignored.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

good typing practice!


----------



## 7forever

*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy * 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


You are lying again.

She did not say she saw Greer shoot Kennedy therefore that is not what she saw

There is no evidence Greer shot Kennedy


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


You are so fucking retarded. 

She didn't see Greer firing a gun ... she heard as many as 6 shots and assumed that was secret service (not necessarily Greer) firing back. But there weren't six shots fired, *meaning the driver didn't fire a gun.* What she heard was the echo from the shots fired which came from the book depository building while the echo led her to believe shots were fired from the grassy knoll.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


false eyewitness accounts are never 100% accurate.

*Eyewitness Testimony & Criminal Trials*
Perhaps the most important thing to note is that, even though there is a popular perception of eyewitness testimony being among the most reliable forms of evidence available, the criminal justice system treats such testimony as being among the most fragile and even unreliable available.

Consider the following quote from Levin and Cramer's _Problems and Materials on Trial Advocacy_:

Eyewitness testimony is, at best, evidence of what the witness believes to have occurred. It may or may not tell what actually happened. The familiar problems of perception, of gauging time, speed, height, weight, of accurate identification of persons accused of crime all contribute to making *honest* testimony something less than completely credible. (emphasis added)
Prosecutors recognize that eyewitness testimony, even when given in all honesty and sincerity, isn't necessarily credible. Merely because a person _claims_ to have seen something does not mean that what they remember seeing really happened - one reason why is that not all eyewitnesses are the same. To simply be a competent witness (competent, which is not the same as credible), a person must have adequate powers of perception, must be able to remember and report well, and must be able and willing to tell the truth.
Unreliability of Eyewitness Testimony and Memory

*Critiquing Eyewitness Testimony*
Eyewitness testimony can thus be critiqued on several grounds: having impaired perception, having impaired memory, having inconsistent testimony, having bias or prejudice, and not having a reputation for telling the truth.

If any of those characteristics can be demonstrated, then the competency of a witness is questionable. Even if none of them apply, though, that does not automatically mean that the testimony is credible. The fact of the matter is, eyewitness testimony from competent and sincere people has put innocent people in jail.

How can eyewitness testimony become inaccurate? Many factors can come into play: age, health, personal bias and expectations, viewing conditions, perception problems, later discussions with other witnesses, stress, etc. Even a poor sense of self can play a role - studies indicate that people with a poor sense of self have greater trouble remembering events in the past.

All of these things can undermine the accuracy of testimony, including that given by expert witnesses who were trying to pay attention and remember what happened. The more common situation is of an average person who wasn't making any effort to remember important details, and that sort of testimony is even more susceptible to error.


----------



## 7forever

*The truth in this case just continues to get tighter and tighter*. The driver fired the fatal shot no matter anyone says.

*Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.

*Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*

*Jean Hill*: *Yes*.

Vocaroo | Voice message


*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?

Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)

1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.

2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee

Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books

During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled “gunpowder right there in the street” and heard shots “right next to me”) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.


*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.










CASE CLOSED


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *The truth in this case just continues to get tighter and tighter*. The driver fired the fatal shot no matter anyone says.
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled “gunpowder right there in the street” and heard shots “right next to me”) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED


Yes case closed no evidence proves Greer fired a weapon.

Massive evidence proves he did not fire a weapon 

Total failure for 7forwver


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


It was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *The truth in this case just continues to get tighter and tighter*. The driver fired the fatal shot no matter anyone says.
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?
> 
> Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)
> 
> 1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.
> 
> 2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee
> 
> Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled “gunpowder right there in the street” and heard shots “right next to me”) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> *Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
> 
> *She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.
> 
> Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
> *Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.
> Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
> Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
> Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?
> 
> *Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*."
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
> Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
> Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
> Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
> Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
> *Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
> Mrs. HILL - Yes.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots?
> Mrs. HILL - That's right*.
> 
> Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
> Mrs. HILL - No.
> 
> *Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED


No where in any of these sources does Hill claim to have seen Greer shoot kennedy.

She admits to a very vague impression that the ss was shooting g back at someone which clearly means the shooter.

You lie as usual claiming she saw Greer shoot kennedy.

You also lie claiming that the evidence is building.

You have never posted ANY evidence that Greer shot Kennedy.

No such evidence has ever been found


----------



## 7forever

FOR FAUNY,

I already posted that Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, and you apparently don't accept my logical deduction. That's your business. *The truth doesn't give a shit what you think or feel had to happen after the assassination*. If you believe that Jackie and Connally should've had a press conference in order to believe Greer's shot, that's your opinion. It has nothing to do with the evidence against the driver. They are totally separate issues. I'd say they never came forward publicly mostly because they didn't want to go against the official story. 

This is the second time I posted Hill's direct admission of seeing a shot in the car. You never heard it until yesterday. *This proves that at least one person was willing to admit the shot in the car directly*.

*Hill, didn't have to be an expert to see a person shooting a gun in an open limousine*.lololol That's an example of a person who's seeing conclusive evidence that they cannot challenge, so you launch simple falsehoods to attack what you refuse to accept. Again, that's your problem.

*Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.

*Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*

*Jean Hill*: *Yes*.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I don't have any theory and Oswald had nothing to do with Greer's shot. Your writing about him is pure speculation and doesn't apply to the headshot whatsoever. It's impossible to know how many people saw Greer shoot, but surely many did. *His left arm turns back and retracts very fast, which allowed for many folks to ignore what they saw*.

*It is only logical that many people would've been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*.

*Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. They didn't know his name, but knew he was the SS agent driving the President and that's exactly what they would've said. *There was no one else shooting out in the open besides Greer*.

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in *Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel

*Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

December 28, 2013

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> FOR FAUNY,
> 
> I already posted that Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, and you apparently don't accept my logical deduction. That's your business. *The truth doesn't give a shit what you think or feel had to happen after the assassination*. If you believe that Jackie and Connally should've had a press conference in order to believe Greer's shot, that's your opinion. It has nothing to do with the evidence against the driver. They are totally separate issues. I'd say they never came forward publicly mostly because they didn't want to go against the official story.
> 
> This is the second time I posted Hill's direct admission of seeing a shot in the car. You never heard it until yesterday. *This proves that at least one person was willing to admit the shot in the car directly*.
> 
> *Hill, didn't have to be an expert to see a person shooting a gun in an open limousine*.lololol That's an example of a person who's seeing conclusive evidence that they cannot challenge, so you launch simple falsehoods to attack what you refuse to accept. Again, that's your problem.
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I don't have any theory and Oswald had nothing to do with Greer's shot. Your writing about him is pure speculation and doesn't apply to the headshot whatsoever. It's impossible to know how many people saw Greer shoot, but surely many did. *His left arm turns back and retracts very fast, which allowed for many folks to ignore what they saw*.
> 
> *It is only logical that many people would've been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*.
> 
> *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. They didn't know his name, but knew he was the SS agent driving the President and that's exactly what they would've said. *There was no one else shooting out in the open besides Greer*.
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in *Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel
> 
> *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *



No you did not post any such thing.

There is no quote or statement from Connallt where he claims to have seen the driver shoot. You made no deduction you made it up.

Hill never made such an admission from Hill.

His left arm did not turn and retract and no one saw him fire a weapon, Nor was any such movement or gun fire seen on any film and it would have been.

Greer did not shoot and no one said he did directly or indirectly.


----------



## 7forever

*It is only logical that many people would've been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. Here's the link for the quote below.

Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store

*Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. They didn't know his name, but knew he was the SS agent driving the President and that's exactly what they would've said. *There was no one else shooting out in the open besides Greer*.

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in *Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel

*Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

December 28, 2013

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *It is only logical that many people would've been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. Here's the link for the quote below.
> 
> Amazon.com We Were There Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22 1963 eBook Allen Childs MD Kindle Store
> 
> *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. They didn't know his name, but knew he was the SS agent driving the President and that's exactly what they would've said. *There was no one else shooting out in the open besides Greer*.
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in *Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel
> 
> *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *



None of the attending emergency room doctors were on hand at the shooting ad did not see the shooting at all,.

The link you provided leads to no such quote by Spector or from Jones.

You still have nothing and no one said they saw Greer shoot JFK.
Greer did not fire a weapon and that is proven


----------



## 7forever

MY REPLY TO A SIMPLE DENIALIST:

*Jean Hill was not unsure about a shot in the car and your claim that she was is refuted by her 1971 interview*.

*Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.

*Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*

*Jean Hill*: *Yes*.

Again,* I know why you ignore that many people would've testified to Greer's shot because that destroys your simple denial of facts*. All kinds of people reported evidence of a gunshot in or around the car. You just ignore most of the them and don't provide any other explanation besides the obvious, because *there is no other logical explanation besides the driver shooting back*.

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store

*Arlen Specter told Dr. Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

December 28, 2013

*By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *

They didn't say anything for their own reasons and they didn't lie. *It may matter to you, but not the facts that prove Greer's shot*. To suggest they would've told the truth then or now is insane. It was very politically incorrect then or today. The film was altered, so anything that isn't there is because of that. *Most of Greer's shot remains, though*.

Your denials are stupid. *Anyone who believes you is stupid and willfully ignorant*. You have to go against everything factual about the shooting in order to believe that what really happened didn't. What you need (facts and evidence) you'll never get.

*He passed the weapon starting at frame 241. That's the handgun he used to shoot jfk*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> MY REPLY TO A SIMPLE DENIALIST:
> 
> *Jean Hill was not unsure about a shot in the car and your claim that she was is refuted by her 1971 interview*.
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Again,* I know why you ignore that many people would've testified to Greer's shot because that destroys your simple denial of facts*. All kinds of people reported evidence of a gunshot in or around the car. You just ignore most of the them and don't provide any other explanation besides the obvious, because *there is no other logical explanation besides the driver shooting back*.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *Arlen Specter told Dr. Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> They didn't say anything for their own reasons and they didn't lie. *It may matter to you, but not the facts that prove Greer's shot*. To suggest they would've told the truth then or now is insane. It was very politically incorrect then or today. The film was altered, so anything that isn't there is because of that. *Most of Greer's shot remains, though*.
> 
> Your denials are stupid. *Anyone who believes you is stupid and willfully ignorant*. You have to go against everything factual about the shooting in order to believe that what really happened didn't. What you need (facts and evidence) you'll never get.
> 
> *He passed the weapon starting at frame 241. That's the handgun he used to shoot jfk*.


* Alexander J. Marciniszyn does not exist. *


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> MY REPLY TO A SIMPLE DENIALIST:
> 
> *Jean Hill was not unsure about a shot in the car and your claim that she was is refuted by her 1971 interview*.
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Again,* I know why you ignore that many people would've testified to Greer's shot because that destroys your simple denial of facts*. All kinds of people reported evidence of a gunshot in or around the car. You just ignore most of the them and don't provide any other explanation besides the obvious, because *there is no other logical explanation besides the driver shooting back*.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *Arlen Specter told Dr. Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> December 28, 2013
> 
> *By Alexander J. Marciniszyn *
> 
> They didn't say anything for their own reasons and they didn't lie. *It may matter to you, but not the facts that prove Greer's shot*. To suggest they would've told the truth then or now is insane. It was very politically incorrect then or today. The film was altered, so anything that isn't there is because of that. *Most of Greer's shot remains, though*.
> 
> Your denials are stupid. *Anyone who believes you is stupid and willfully ignorant*. You have to go against everything factual about the shooting in order to believe that what really happened didn't. What you need (facts and evidence) you'll never get.
> 
> *He passed the weapon starting at frame 241. That's the handgun he used to shoot jfk*.


Jean hill did not testify to or report a shot from in the car that is fact.

Your other sources provide no evidence of Greer or anyone else in the limo shooting a weapon.

Even you statement attributed to Spector is fictional.

You have no evidence


----------



## 7forever

Faun said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That idiot offers nothing to the debate and I find is best ignored.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


The jfk case is almost 52 years old, but *I was the one to finally prove Greer's shot five years ago*. Lancer's, stupid video simply ignores a ton of evidence that precedes the *three frames* that it champions.LOL Greer, was passing the weapon with both hands off the wheel after frame 241.

*There's an answer for most things which easily refute the simple denials that you and a few others have posted. Both guns visible in the motorcade were identified by Hugh Betzner*. You can only post debunked videos that omits evidence that destroys its intended dupery.

JFK Lancer

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

"I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.

*I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass."

*Frame 258 is the gun*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That idiot offers nothing to the debate and I find is best ignored.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jfk case is almost 52 years old, but *I was the one to finally prove Greer's shot five years ago*. Lancer's, stupid video simply ignores a ton of evidence that precedes the *three frames* that it champions.LOL Greer, was passing the weapon with both hands off the wheel after frame 241.
> 
> *There's an answer for most things which easily refute the simple denials that you and a few others have posted. Both guns visible in the motorcade were identified by Hugh Betzner*. You can only post debunked videos that omits evidence that destroys its intended dupery.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> "I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass."
> 
> *Frame 258 is the gun*.
Click to expand...


You are the one who has spent years saying that Greer shot Kennedy and failing like a complete fool to provide any evidence or proof.

No one saw Greer shot a gun or hold a gun and there is no gun in any of the frames or images as everyone who looks at them can see.


----------



## 7forever

*Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Bill Greer, provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the picture was taken after the assassination?*

*The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.

*We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition 

*by Allen Childs MD (Author) 2013 *Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store





*Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store 

*In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.


----------



## Faun

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI whining baby troll.
> 
> 
> 
> No it was from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That idiot offers nothing to the debate and I find is best ignored.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jfk case is almost 52 years old, but *I was the one to finally prove Greer's shot five years ago*. Lancer's, stupid video simply ignores a ton of evidence that precedes the *three frames* that it champions.LOL Greer, was passing the weapon with both hands off the wheel after frame 241.
> 
> *There's an answer for most things which easily refute the simple denials that you and a few others have posted. Both guns visible in the motorcade were identified by Hugh Betzner*. You can only post debunked videos that omits evidence that destroys its intended dupery.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner
> 
> "I heard at least two shots fired and* I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. *I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle*.
> 
> *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car *or somewhere immediately around his car. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass."
> 
> *Frame 258 is the gun*.
Click to expand...

That's not a gun, you brain-dead freak of nature ... *That's his hand on the steering wheel.* In fact, it's his right hand. According to you (and don't forget, you're mentally retarded), Greer shot him with a gun in his left hand.


----------



## 7forever

The only real difference between Tyler's transcript and mine is the word '*remember*'. Roy, actual said *'recall'* which means the same thing as remember. The words are clearly spoken and *she answered yes, clearly*.

*'From the front of the car' can mean from within the car by taking out and rearranging words without adding any that weren't spoken*. There could be more, but the point is made that she meant there was a shot in the President's car during the shooting.

-*From the car*
-The front of the car
-The car


*Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.

*Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*

*Jean Hill*: *Yes*.

Vocaroo | Voice message


*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> The only real difference between Tyler's transcript and mine is the word '*remember*'. Roy, actual said *'recall'* which means the same thing as remember. The words are clearly spoken and *she answered yes, clearly*.
> 
> *'From the front of the car' can mean from within the car by taking out and rearranging words without adding any that weren't spoken*. There could be more, but the point is made that she meant there was a shot in the President's car during the shooting.
> 
> -*From the car*
> -The front of the car
> -The car
> 
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:


You are completely altering the meaning of what people.said are are lying to claim otherwisd.
In other words none of them.saw Greer shoot Kennedy and he did not.

Oswald did and unlike your claims the evidence proves he did


----------



## daws101

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real difference between Tyler's transcript and mine is the word '*remember*'. Roy, actual said *'recall'* which means the same thing as remember. The words are clearly spoken and *she answered yes, clearly*.
> 
> *'From the front of the car' can mean from within the car by taking out and rearranging words without adding any that weren't spoken*. There could be more, but the point is made that she meant there was a shot in the President's car during the shooting.
> 
> -*From the car*
> -The front of the car
> -The car
> 
> 
> *Start at 1:48:* This is an interview done in 1971 where Mrs. Hill directly admits to a shot in the car.
> 
> *Roy Dennis*: But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*
> 
> *Jean Hill*: *Yes*.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> *Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.
> 
> The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*"  when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"
> 
> On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> You are completely altering the meaning of what people.said are are lying to claim otherwisd.
> In other words none of them.saw Greer shoot Kennedy and he did not.
> 
> Oswald did and unlike your claims the evidence proves he did
Click to expand...

Also 7forever's"evidence is hearsay!


----------



## 7forever

*The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backward was caused by the close range shot.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 

*This testimony and evidence leaves no doubt about Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.

"*Handgun used*" 

2. *Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Dr. Charles Wilber concluded after reviewing *the* notes made by *surgeons at Parkland Hospital*, that they *suggested that the head wound was made by a hand gun fired at close range*.

Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: U.S. Secret Service involvement in the JFK assassination

 6. A.J. Millican: “*It sounded like a .45 automatic*, or a high-powered rifle.” <19WCH486>

 7. S.M. Holland: “*It would be like you’re firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun*, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.”


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backward was caused by the close range shot.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This testimony and evidence leaves no doubt about Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
> 
> "*Handgun used*"
> 
> 2. *Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Dr. Charles Wilber concluded after reviewing *the* notes made by *surgeons at Parkland Hospital*, that they *suggested that the head wound was made by a hand gun fired at close range*.
> 
> Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: U.S. Secret Service involvement in the JFK assassination
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: “*It sounded like a .45 automatic*, or a high-powered rifle.” <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. S.M. Holland: “*It would be like you’re firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun*, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.”


More absolute bullshit!


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 service revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backward was caused by the close range shot.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> 
> *This testimony and evidence leaves no doubt about Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.
> 
> "*Handgun used*"
> 
> 2. *Dr. Charles Wilbur*: Dr. Charles Wilber concluded after reviewing *the* notes made by *surgeons at Parkland Hospital*, that they *suggested that the head wound was made by a hand gun fired at close range*.
> 
> Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: U.S. Secret Service involvement in the JFK assassination
> 
> 6. A.J. Millican: “*It sounded like a .45 automatic*, or a high-powered rifle.” <19WCH486>
> 
> 7. S.M. Holland: “*It would be like you’re firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun*, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.”


So one doctor said he could NOT tell if it is entrance or exit wound.

Another is ambiguous and uncertain and clearly does no more than SUGGEST a wound from a handgun and clearly states uncertainty about the size of the gun.

This is why you have no evidence.

You lie about what people say and then claim to know what they mean.

They meant what they said and not what you wish.

They did not state fact and admit that nothing they say is fact.

The evidence proves Oswald shot Kennedy and Greer did not.

That is fact which you cannot refute


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *Clint Hill heard Greer's revolver*. He knew what it sounded like because all agents at the time were likely carrying one. Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, *ran to the Presidential limousine*. *Just about as I reached it*, *there was another sound*, which was different than the first sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object*--it seemed to have some type of an echo. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.


He heard a gun shot he described it in a way which was not precise.

He did not hear or see Greer shoot Kennedy.

Oswald did


----------



## 7forever

*Clint Hill heard Greer's revolver*. He knew what it sounded like because all agents at the time were likely carrying one. Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service

 Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, *ran to the Presidential limousine*. *Just about as I reached it*, *there was another sound*, which *was different than the first* sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object*--it seemed to have some type of an echo. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> *Clint Hill heard Greer's revolver*. He knew what it sounded like because all agents at the time were likely carrying one. Testimony Of Clinton J. Hill, Special Agent, Secret Service
> 
> Mr. HILL. This is the first sound that I heard; yes, sir. I jumped from the car, realizing that something was wrong, *ran to the Presidential limousine*. *Just about as I reached it*, *there was another sound*, which *was different than the first* sound. *I think I described it in my statement as though someone was shooting a revolver into a hard object*--it seemed to have some type of an echo. I put my right foot, I believe it was, on the left rear step of the automobile, and I had a hold of the handgrip with my hand, when the car lurched forward. I lost my footing and I had to run about three or four more steps before I could get back up in the car.


Yes describing a sound is not witnessing  a gun being fired.


Hill did not hear or see Greer shoot Kennedy.

Oswald shot Kennedy Greer did not


----------



## Delta4Embassy

It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Delta4Embassy said:


> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.


There is no evidence of that.

Oswald acted alone , face reality


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NAZI agent farted after your post delta.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Delta4Embassy said:


> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.



agent dawgshit posted a laugh to your post because the truth hurts his feelings and his handlers people like you are awake to this truth.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent dawgshit posted a laugh to your post because the truth hurts his feelings and his handlers people like you are awake to this truth.
Click to expand...

delusional as always hand JOB,, D4E is not me neither are any of the other you think are.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the NAZI agent farted after your post delta.


No you did.

There are no agents here


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent dawgshit posted a laugh to your post because the truth hurts his feelings and his handlers people like you are awake to this truth.
Click to expand...

Wrong he did not state truth he stated myth.

The evidence proves you wrong


----------



## skye

all and all

people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do

that's it


----------



## 7forever

Jfk appears to go straight back, but was leaning a little to the left before the shot. *Notice his back bounce off the seat*.


----------



## 7forever

skye said:


> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it



It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store

It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
*
The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.

*We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition

*by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store





*Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store

*In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
Click to expand...

Spector excluded no one of consequence.

All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.

The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.

The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.

Your efforts fail


----------



## 7forever

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
Click to expand...


Spector excluded countless eyewitnesses who would've fingered Greer.

All of the evidence proves Greer was the only shooter to shoot jfk's head off.

The fatal bullet entered above the right eye and exited the right rear.

The case was closed five years ago.

Your stupidity always failed, long before I arrived.


----------



## PredFan

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
Click to expand...


Exactly. Oswald killed Kennedy. Oswald was in league with others probably high up. That was why he was killed before he got a chance to talk.


----------



## Soupnazi630

7forever said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spector excluded countless eyewitnesses who would've fingered Greer.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Greer was the only shooter to shoot jfk's head off.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered above the right eye and exited the right rear.
> 
> The case was closed five years ago.
> 
> 
> Your stupidity always failed, long before I arrived.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence Spector included anyone.

Stupidity is throwing out a second hand undocumented and unsupported claim by someone and then calling it evidence.

There was no one who fingered or could have fingered Greer and stupidity is making up a claim that there is which is what you did.

Greer fired no weapon and you lie claiming he did. you have epically failed to produce the tiniest speck of evidence to support your idiotic theory.

You wasted five years embarrassing yourself and you had no case to close to begin with.

The fatal bullet entered from above and behind which is proven fact you cannot refute


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Oswald killed Kennedy. Oswald was in league with others probably high up. That was why he was killed before he got a chance to talk.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence Oswald was in league with others.

He did talk with many people before he was killed which ruins that silly theory.


----------



## PredFan

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Oswald killed Kennedy. Oswald was in league with others probably high up. That was why he was killed before he got a chance to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence Oswald was in league with others.
> 
> He did talk with many people before he was killed which ruins that silly theory.
Click to expand...


Yeah I didn't say it was fact. I wasn't aware he talked to anyone other than law enforcement. He wasn't held in jail with the general prison population. Where do you get that information?


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Oswald killed Kennedy. Oswald was in league with others probably high up. That was why he was killed before he got a chance to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence Oswald was in league with others.
> 
> He did talk with many people before he was killed which ruins that silly theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't say it was fact. I wasn't aware he talked to anyone other than law enforcement. He wasn't held in jail with the general prison population. Where do you get that information?
Click to expand...


He visited with his family his mom wife and brother. All recorded and documented by the Dallas police and in the WC.

Many film clips exist of the occasions he was permitted to speak to the media and answer/ask questions. These amounted to press conferences allowing him to speak to the entire nation.

He made phone calls to attorneys.

If in fact he was killed to silence him it makes no sense that his murderer waited to days allowing all of this communication with the public.

BTW when not being questioned or seeing his visitors or speaking to the media he was held in solitary not among the general population.


----------



## PredFan

Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.

It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.



It was more than one.

The media were virtually encamped in the corridors and he was routinely led through those corridors and allowed to speak to them.

In addition if he were killed for such reasons it would absolutely mean Ruby was part of the conspiracy and would also have to be silenced.

Ruby lived on for years and maintained until he died that he acted alone.

Anything is possible but no evidence supports any of the conspiracy theories


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.



If they ( a mysterious fictional entity ) were going to set him up it would be senseless to let him live at all he would have been killed in the book depository or the theater of his boarding house or any other number of places without being allowed to speak to ANYONE.


----------



## PredFan

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more than one.
> 
> The media were virtually encamped in the corridors and he was routinely led through those corridors and allowed to speak to them.
> 
> In addition if he were killed for such reasons it would absolutely mean Ruby was part of the conspiracy and would also have to be silenced.
> 
> Ruby lived on for years and maintained until he died that he acted alone.
> 
> Anything is possible but no evidence supports any of the conspiracy theories
Click to expand...


Ruby knew he was dying. Quite possibly he was told his family would be taken care of.

Btw, when I searched, only one press conference showed up.


----------



## PredFan

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ( a mysterious fictional entity ) were going to set him up it would be senseless to let him live at all he would have been killed in the book depository or the theater of his boarding house or any other number of places without being allowed to speak to ANYONE.
Click to expand...


What if he was told he would get off either on an arranged technicality, or tampered evidence. Maybe they didn't expect him to get caught. Perhaps his getaway was fouled up in some way.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more than one.
> 
> The media were virtually encamped in the corridors and he was routinely led through those corridors and allowed to speak to them.
> 
> In addition if he were killed for such reasons it would absolutely mean Ruby was part of the conspiracy and would also have to be silenced.
> 
> Ruby lived on for years and maintained until he died that he acted alone.
> 
> Anything is possible but no evidence supports any of the conspiracy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruby knew he was dying. Quite possibly he was told his family would be taken care of.
> 
> Btw, when I searched, only one press conference showed up.
Click to expand...


No he did not.

He was not diagnosed with any fatal illness until long after he was convicted and imprisoned.

One formal press conference which is more than enough to ruin the theory he was silenced. The other occasions were merely informal meetings with members of the media while passing by them


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ( a mysterious fictional entity ) were going to set him up it would be senseless to let him live at all he would have been killed in the book depository or the theater of his boarding house or any other number of places without being allowed to speak to ANYONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he was told he would get off either on an arranged technicality, or tampered evidence. Maybe they didn't expect him to get caught. Perhaps his getaway was fouled up in some way.
Click to expand...


So now you are claiming that a sophisticated group of masterminds planned the detailed assassination of the president ( with no evidence ) and yet somehow failed to plan how to deal with the loose end of Oswald who would have been either a scapegoat or active shooter or both.

Playing what ifs are meaningless. Maybes are meaningless. The facts and evidence support no such imaginings


----------



## PredFan

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ( a mysterious fictional entity ) were going to set him up it would be senseless to let him live at all he would have been killed in the book depository or the theater of his boarding house or any other number of places without being allowed to speak to ANYONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he was told he would get off either on an arranged technicality, or tampered evidence. Maybe they didn't expect him to get caught. Perhaps his getaway was fouled up in some way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that a sophisticated group of masterminds planned the detailed assassination of the president ( with no evidence ) and yet somehow failed to plan how to deal with the loose end of Oswald who would have been either a scapegoat or active shooter or both.
> 
> Playing what ifs are meaningless. Maybes are meaningless. The facts and evidence support no such imaginings
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm just speculating. It seems very suspicious to me. If you don't want to play along, if you get too annoyed with the what ifs and maybes, you know you can just ignore my posts right?


----------



## Soupnazi630

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Oswald held one presser and it was on the same day JFK was shot.
> 
> It's possible that he thought that those who he conspired with were going to fix everything and he was shot because they never planned on letting him live more than a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ( a mysterious fictional entity ) were going to set him up it would be senseless to let him live at all he would have been killed in the book depository or the theater of his boarding house or any other number of places without being allowed to speak to ANYONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he was told he would get off either on an arranged technicality, or tampered evidence. Maybe they didn't expect him to get caught. Perhaps his getaway was fouled up in some way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that a sophisticated group of masterminds planned the detailed assassination of the president ( with no evidence ) and yet somehow failed to plan how to deal with the loose end of Oswald who would have been either a scapegoat or active shooter or both.
> 
> Playing what ifs are meaningless. Maybes are meaningless. The facts and evidence support no such imaginings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just speculating. It seems very suspicious to me. If you don't want to play along, if you get too annoyed with the what ifs and maybes, you know you can just ignore my posts right?
Click to expand...


Or correct them and continue to wait for evidence.


----------



## Faun

I know this is off-topic, but I'm hoping super-sleuth 7forever can shed some light on the mystery......


----------



## BlueSkies10

What about this in-depth video, which answers a lot of questions?


----------



## Faun

It looks like 7forever was getting too close to the truth and was abducted by the Secret Service. Either that or his brain finally burst after filling up with too much stupid.


----------



## skye

BlueSkies10 said:


> What about this in-depth video, which answers a lot of questions?



In my opinion, and I am no expert on the topic, that is the best documentary about JFK murder  that I have ever watched.

The one I watched is 4 hours, this here  is a bit less but I think it's the same.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BlueSkies10 said:


> What about this in-depth video, which answers a lot of questions?






Faun said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I'm hoping super-sleuth 7forever can shed some light on the mystery......


typical troll tactic from a disinformation agent,when he cant counter or refute facts,changes the topic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BlueSkies10 said:


> What about this in-depth video, which answers a lot of questions?


pred fan is a troll.he wont watch it.

He is proof what a troll he is,i made a thread telling the truth that even the house select committe on assassinations in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong and that there were two shooters.what does he go and do? like the paid troll he is,he ignores what the tile of the thread says and posts on there that he thinks oswald was the lone assassin.

what a fucking troll.these lone nut trolls cant stand toe to toe in a debate,they have to make up lies to try and save face in defeat just as their handlers instruct them to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Delta4Embassy said:


> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.



indeed.

there are many people here that cant handle that little fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all and all
> 
> people nowadays dont't have the  stamina....I think? do they? may be they do
> 
> that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost five years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*. Greer provided an ironic photo a billion times over *if* *the image was taken after the assassination?*
> 
> In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search
> 
> "We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."
> 
> Nothing of value here December 28, 2013
> *
> The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.
> 
> *We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition
> 
> *by Allen Childs MD  (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*
> 
> Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store
> 
> *In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spector excluded no one of consequence.
> 
> All of the evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter.
> 
> The fatal bullet entered from above and behind as the autopsy proves beyond question.
> 
> The case was closed in 64 with the release of the WC report.
> 
> Your efforts fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Oswald killed Kennedy. Oswald was in league with others probably high up. That was why he was killed before he got a chance to talk.
Click to expand...


amazing.maybe there IS hope for pred fan troll after all the fact he is now accepting reality that oswald was not the lone assassin and there was a conspiracy. miracles DO happen after all.

Now that he has finally accepted reality that there was  a conspiracy,maybe there is hope that someday he will accept it as well that there was never a shread of evidence that oswald had fired a shot as well.

after all,he did get HALF of what he said right there at least.thats a MAJOR improvement for him.

Oswald was in league with many others allright,many in the CIA.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CIA-backed military coup. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.
> 
> there are many people here that cant handle that little fact.
Click to expand...

It is a fantasy not a fact.

There is zero evidence supporting your idiotic claim.

That's why trolls and laid shills like you pop up once in a while.

The evidence and facts prove you wrong and you know it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ah to no surprise the CIA sent their most loyal paid shill-the whining crybaby troll  who has an obsession with me and seven, to fart here again.

the troll who can only do this all the time in defeat=

this whining crybaby troll who whines to the mods over at PF all the time as his handlers instruct him to,has had his ass handed to him on a platter by myself,seven and over a hundred others over the years.He goes into evade mode and refuses to address videos making claims they have been debunked when he knows he cant counter or refute the evidence or facts.he cant stand toe to toe in a debate with anyone.this lunatic troll is so desperate for attention,he talks to himself all the time folks actually adressing people who have him on ignore.Is that a fruitcake or what.

predfan troll has me on ignore but do you see ME addressing him directly? no because only lunatic psycho nutcases  like this NAZI agent do that.


----------



## Soupnazi630

The only one here who has been crushed is you and the other conspiracy theorists.

You know it is true that you have been beaten badly and humiliated.

It is fact you and the other CTs have no evidence whatsoever to back up your fiction and every attempt to post evidence has resulted in making you all look like fools.

This is why you do not respond and why you claim others are government plants you are just childish.

But you have been beaten and you know it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

needing to be repeated because it is so much the truth.

ah to no surprise the CIA sent their most loyal paid shill-the whining crybaby troll who has an obsession with me and seven, to fart here again.

the troll who can only do this all the time in defeat=

this whining crybaby troll who whines to the mods over at PF all the time as his handlers instruct him to,has had his ass handed to him on a platter by myself,seven and over a hundred others over the years.He goes into evade mode and refuses to address videos making claims they have been debunked when he knows he cant counter or refute the evidence or facts.he cant stand toe to toe in a debate withanyone.this lunatic troll is so desperate for attention,he talks to himself all the time folks actually adressing people who have him onignore.Is that a fruitcake or what.

predfan troll has me on ignore but do you see ME addressing him directly? no because only lunatic psycho nutcases like this NAZI agent do that.

unlike the NAZI agent of the government,I'll talk about Pedfan but you dont see me talking directly to him like this psycho nutcase lunatic NAZI agent does with me folks.lol

thats the difference between me and this stupid fuck agent NAZI whining crybaby troll.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> needing to be repeated because it is so much the truth.
> 
> ah to no surprise the CIA sent their most loyal paid shill-the whining crybaby troll who has an obsession with me and seven, to fart here again.
> 
> the troll who can only do this all the time in defeat=
> 
> this whining crybaby troll who whines to the mods over at PF all the time as his handlers instruct him to,has had his ass handed to him on a platter by myself,seven and over a hundred others over the years.He goes into evade mode and refuses to address videos making claims they have been debunked when he knows he cant counter or refute the evidence or facts.he cant stand toe to toe in a debate withanyone.this lunatic troll is so desperate for attention,he talks to himself all the time folks actually adressing people who have him onignore.Is that a fruitcake or what.
> 
> predfan troll has me on ignore but do you see ME addressing him directly? no because only lunatic psycho nutcases like this NAZI agent do that.
> 
> unlike the NAZI agent of the government,I'll talk about Pedfan but you dont see me talking directly to him like this psycho nutcase lunatic NAZI agent does with me folks.lol
> 
> thats the difference between me and this stupid fuck agent NAZI whining crybaby troll.lol


All of your videos have been addressed.

They have been debunked and proven to be fiction.

You have no evidence and all the evidence proves you wrong.

You are the only one left who never addresses facts or evidence.

You are also the only proven paid shill


----------



## Freemason9

I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.

As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."


----------



## Soupnazi630

Freemason9 said:


> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."


All speculation with no evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freemason9 said:


> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."



except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.

the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
Click to expand...

There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.

Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.

The only paid shill is you


----------



## Freemason9

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
Click to expand...

 The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freemason9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.
Click to expand...


you do realise you are talking to a government paid hack dont you sent here to fart in this thread? 

Like the old saying goes-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freemason9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.
Click to expand...



pesky facts like that never register with the evil NAZI agent. you will have much better luck trying to reason with a brick wall as everyone finds out.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Freemason9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are quite wrong.

Every fragment recovered was positively matched to oswald's rifle and was the same standard type of ammunition.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pesky facts like that never register with the evil NAZI agent. you will have much better luck trying to reason with a brick wall as everyone finds out.
Click to expand...

He did not state fact as I have pointed out


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory suggests that Oswald was involved, but not in the way he believed. The type of bullet that exploded in Kennedy's skull--and the resulting bullet fragments--simply were not the ones that Oswald used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do realise you are talking to a government paid hack dont you sent here to fart in this thread?
> 
> Like the old saying goes-
Click to expand...

That refers to you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
Click to expand...

There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
Click to expand...

You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.


The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.

They are based on belief much like religion


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.the whining crybaby troll.^


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
Click to expand...

Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?

The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.

Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
Click to expand...



as I told freemason,this evil NAZI agent is  a government paid hack sent by his handlers he works for in the CIA to troll message boards and truth discussion threads involing the jfk assassination.

He trolls message  boards everywhere.9/11 threads as well but mostly JFK threads. You know he is a paid shill because he would NEVER come back for all these contant ass beatings he gets from people like you and myself everyday for FREE. no way in hell.lol he of course will deny that reality that he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everyday and cant stand toe to toe in a debate.

as i said to freemason-

the more and more you feed the troll,the more and more you please his handlers who send him here.

this NAZI is such a dumbfuck he is too stupid he gives it away with his user name that he is a paid troll of the governments. you would think they could come up with a more clever user name to instruct this idiot to use than this so that he would not be so transparent in his agenda here.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I told freemason,this evil NAZI agent is  a government paid hack sent by his handlers he works for in the CIA to troll message boards and truth discussion threads involing the jfk assassination.he trolls message  boards everywhere.9/11 threads as well but mostly JFK threads. You know he is a paid shill because he would NEVER come back for all these contant ass beatings he gets from people like you and myself everyday for FREE. no way in hell.lol he of course will deny that reality that he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everyday and cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> as i said to freemason-
> 
> the more and more you feed the troll,the more and more you please his handlers who send him here.
Click to expand...

I know you know a great deal about the assassination.  If you haven't read the book I mentioned above, you should get it.  The author did unbelievably extensive research and found many things I was unaware of.  It is the best book I have read on the subject.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I told freemason,this evil NAZI agent is  a government paid hack sent by his handlers he works for in the CIA to troll message boards and truth discussion threads involing the jfk assassination.he trolls message  boards everywhere.9/11 threads as well but mostly JFK threads. You know he is a paid shill because he would NEVER come back for all these contant ass beatings he gets from people like you and myself everyday for FREE. no way in hell.lol he of course will deny that reality that he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everyday and cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> as i said to freemason-
> 
> the more and more you feed the troll,the more and more you please his handlers who send him here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you know a great deal about the assassination.  If you haven't read the book I mentioned above, you should get it.  The author did unbelievably extensive research and found many things I was unaware of.  It is the best book I have read on the subject.
Click to expand...


yeah that is one of over a 100 books on it and yeah you are right,it is one of the best.I would in fact go as far as putting it in the top three as far as the best books written on the event.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ok, at last I can reveal what I know. Jackie did it. She found out about Marilyn Monroe. JFK Jr. killed her when he discovered the truth, decades later. However, unbeknown to him, Jackie had a secret provision in her will that if anything were to happen to her, John's airplane mechanic would inherit a million dollars if he caused an "accident" to happen to John Jr.


----------



## HenryBHough

Oswald survived, had a makeover and reappeared as Donald Trump.  Ask any dedicated liberal.....


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.the whining crybaby troll.^


Yes that is you


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read some rather compelling stuff that strongly implicates the Mafia as the culprit. Yes, LHO was involved, but he was not alone . . . he may, in fact, have been somewhat of a patsy. But it is undeniable that organized crime in the early 60's were best prepared for assassination.
> 
> As I understand it, Robert Kennedy as Attorney General had basically "gone to war" with a big Mafia leader and went so far as to have him deported. The guy worked his way back into the U.S. and vowed vengence. He referred to a Sicilian saying . . . "if you want to quiet a barking dog, don't cut off the tail, go for the head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.

I know far more about the assassination than you do .

You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.

The evidence simply proves you wrong.

Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.

He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.

The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.

You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> except there was never any evidence that oswald was involved despite what the paid NAZI shill that farts here all the time says that he was the lone assassin.
> 
> the mafia was involved no doubt but not alone,it was mostly a CIA operation. the disinfo agent NAZI troll and other paid shills like him never have can refute these facts of CIA involvement in this video or that Bush was a major player. they dont even try and debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
Click to expand...

absurd.

You have proven you know little about the event.

Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Quite wrong.
> 
> Cherry picking conspiracy theories is not studying the event you need to study both sides of the debate.
> 
> Oswald was not CIA and go claim he was is truly absurd.
> 
> There is no evidence of such claims or any other conspiracy theory
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
Click to expand...

Oswald was not CIA and the absurdity is to claim that he was.

You have only cherry picked conspiracy theories and never examined the other side of the story


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it.
> 
> Your video is fictional entertainment which prevents no facts or evidence.
> 
> The only paid shill is you
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
Click to expand...


did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?

I cant stress this enough to you-

he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
Click to expand...




9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
Click to expand...

On other words you get crushed in every debate and have to dream up takes of paid agents


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

right after my last post.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy.  Anyone who has bothered to study the murder, knows it.  It is very likely Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
Click to expand...

I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> 
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
Click to expand...


these government agent trolls the idiot,rightwinger and soupnazi  would have at least SOME credibility if they defended the HSCA investigation from the 70's that the mob did it and it was the mob alone.

robert blakey is just like them,a disinformation agent troll as well.

the government formed the HSCA investigation when americans were waking up and not falling for the lie that oswald was the lone assassin anymore seeing there was way too much evidence they could not cover up anymore that there was more than one shooter so they got everybodys attention away from the CIA being behind it all by hiring Blakey who was the lead investigater in the HSCA investigation in the 70's  to write his book that it was a mob hit and the mob alone was involved. anything that pointed toward CIA they did not pursue.

if these stupid fucks the idiot and USMB'S resident trolls rightwinger and soupnazi  were indeed not such fact stupid fucks, they would at LEAST ask their handlers if they could defend the HSCA investigation that it was the mob and the mob alone that did it.

robert blakey is easily by far a far more clever government paid shill than those three stupid fucks are.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite wrong. Years of intelligent and objective shows there is no such evidence of a conspiracy and proves conclusively that Oswald did it.
> 
> 
> The conspiracy claims are not based on evidence.
> 
> They are based on belief much like religion
> 
> 
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
Click to expand...

Quite wrong.

Believers in conspiracy theory only look at what supports their beliefs.

Anyone doing their homework studied both sides as you clearly have not done.

This is why a neutral objective observer looks at the evidence. No evidence supports a conspiracy in the death of JFK. But it does prove Oswald acted alone.

Naturally true believers such as the other fool responding simply deny and ignore evidence making up claims of paid government shills


----------



## Soupnazi630

Robert 


9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these government agent trolls the idiot,rightwinger and soupnazi  would have at least SOME credibility if they defended the HSCA investigation from the 70's that the mob did it and it was the mob alone.
> 
> robert blakey is just like them,a disinformation agent troll as well.
> 
> the government formed the HSCA investigation when americans were waking up and not falling for the lie that oswald was the lone assassin anymore seeing there was way too much evidence they could not cover up anymore that there was more than one shooter so they got everybodys attention away from the CIA being behind it all by hiring Blakey who was the lead investigater in the HSCA investigation in the 70's  to write his book that it was a mob hit and the mob alone was involved. anything that pointed toward CIA they did not pursue.
> 
> if these stupid fucks the idiot and USMB'S resident trolls rightwinger and soupnazi  were indeed not such fact stupid fucks, they would at LEAST ask their handlers if they could defend the HSCA investigation that it was the mob and the mob alone that did it.
> 
> robert blakey is easily by far a far more clever government paid shill than those three stupid fucks are.
Click to expand...

Blakely did not challenge anyone with evidence just as you never have.

The evidence proves you and blakely wrong hence your. childish fictional  claims of paid shills


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> right after my last post.


The only one doing that is you.

You have been crushed in every attempt to debate and you know it


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most absurd....you watch some "shows" to make your silly conclusion.  How about you read a few books on the subject?
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald who defected to the USSR, claimed to give the Soviets classified info from his work in Japan at a U2 base, then is magically allowed back into the USA without question, DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE COLD WAR....then magically just happens to be working at a building overlooking the president's route, then the secret service allows JFK to take a route through Dallas completely exposed.....PROVES YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE ASSASSINATION.
> 
> Here is a great book that will give you the truth.  Even those of us who have read extensively about the terrible event, will find the research done by this author to be mind blowing.  IT WAS WITHOUT QUESTION, A Coup D'état.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite wrong.
> 
> Believers in conspiracy theory only look at what supports their beliefs.
> 
> Anyone doing their homework studied both sides as you clearly have not done.
> 
> This is why a neutral objective observer looks at the evidence. No evidence supports a conspiracy in the death of JFK. But it does prove Oswald acted alone.
> 
> Naturally true believers such as the other fool responding simply deny and ignore evidence making up claims of paid government shills
Click to expand...

You can believe whatever you like and then there is the truth.

The mere FACT that the Warren Commission was a set up, proves a conspiracy.

You are the one ignoring facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> 
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite wrong.
> 
> Believers in conspiracy theory only look at what supports their beliefs.
> 
> Anyone doing their homework studied both sides as you clearly have not done.
> 
> This is why a neutral objective observer looks at the evidence. No evidence supports a conspiracy in the death of JFK. But it does prove Oswald acted alone.
> 
> Naturally true believers such as the other fool responding simply deny and ignore evidence making up claims of paid government shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can believe whatever you like and then there is the truth.
> 
> The mere FACT that the Warren Commission was a set up, proves a conspiracy.
> 
> You are the one ignoring facts.
Click to expand...


No it is you ignoring facts.

The Warren commission was established or " set up " by LBJ to investigate and determine who killed JFK.

Your implication that it was A set up is NOT a fact.

It is in fact nothing more than a meaningless claim by conspiracy theorists which is unsupported by evidence.

As I said you have strictly listened to theorists without considering the other side.

The so called facts you base your beliefs on are not facts they are unproven and unsupported claims which the gullible fall for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I have that book and it provides no evidence.
> 
> I know far more about the assassination than you do .
> 
> You have only confined yourself to reading conspiracy theories rather than examining both sides of the issue.
> 
> The evidence simply proves you wrong.
> 
> Oswald never made any such claim about giving information to the Soviets concerning u2 spy planes.  He never had any such information to give them. Any knowledge which Oswald had concerning the marines or any other government organization was public information easily obtained in any library.
> 
> He simply emigrated and returned. Yes he worked at the tsbd and by coincidence the motorcade drive by it. Which proves,......nothing.
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> You need a lot more education on this subject rather than cherry picking from sources you happen to agree with
> 
> 
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite wrong.
> 
> Believers in conspiracy theory only look at what supports their beliefs.
> 
> Anyone doing their homework studied both sides as you clearly have not done.
> 
> This is why a neutral objective observer looks at the evidence. No evidence supports a conspiracy in the death of JFK. But it does prove Oswald acted alone.
> 
> Naturally true believers such as the other fool responding simply deny and ignore evidence making up claims of paid government shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can believe whatever you like and then there is the truth.
> 
> The mere FACT that the Warren Commission was a set up, proves a conspiracy.
> 
> You are the one ignoring facts.
Click to expand...


thats what all these paid shills do,they ignore pesky facts that dont fit the warren commissions version.they refuse to watch videos and then make up obvious lies that they have read books like that douglass book of yours you posted here.

his handler is obviously obsessed with the JFK assassination the fact this is the only thread he sends him here to troll at constantly never sending him to any of the other threads about government corruption.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


It was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> absurd.
> 
> You have proven you know little about the event.
> 
> Oswald was CIA.  If you don't know that, you don't know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you REALLY expect the government paid troll to come out and agree with you that oswald was working for the CIA?
> 
> I cant stress this enough to you-
> 
> he is just here to try and take up your time,thats what his handlers pay him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who has studied the assisination that does not believe there was a conspiracy.  Conversely, those who have not done their homework, tend to believe the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite wrong.
> 
> Believers in conspiracy theory only look at what supports their beliefs.
> 
> Anyone doing their homework studied both sides as you clearly have not done.
> 
> This is why a neutral objective observer looks at the evidence. No evidence supports a conspiracy in the death of JFK. But it does prove Oswald acted alone.
> 
> Naturally true believers such as the other fool responding simply deny and ignore evidence making up claims of paid government shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can believe whatever you like and then there is the truth.
> 
> The mere FACT that the Warren Commission was a set up, proves a conspiracy.
> 
> You are the one ignoring facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what all these paid shills do,they ignore pesky facts that dont fit the warren commissions version.they refuse to watch videos and then make up obvious lies that they have read books like that douglass book of yours you posted here.
> 
> his handler is obviously obsessed with the JFK assassination the fact this is the only thread he sends him here to troll at constantly never sending him to any of the other threads about government corruption.
Click to expand...

Paid shills are a phenomena you made up.

All the videos have been watched they are usually fiction but you are the kind of person who confuses film and TV with reality.

It is you willfully ignoring facts and evidence.

It is you farting in every thread you post on because you have been humiated and crushed in every argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


It was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you


----------



## shadow355

Soupnazi630 said:


> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.


 

And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.

Kennedy - No protected car.

Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.

Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.

 The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.

One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.

THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.

I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.

Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.

But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.

    Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )


----------



## Soupnazi630

shadow355 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
Click to expand...

I understand your point and I tend to agree except that you are wrong about Kennedy and how much people loved him.

Kennedy barely won the election the margin between his votes and Nixon's votes was very narrow one of the closest elections of the 20th century.

Many have pointed out that Kennedy barely won by cheating in Illinois and texas without which he would have lost. LBJ was stuffing ballot boxes in Texas and rigging the election while organized crime did the same in Chicago.

Kennedy was no shoe in for re-election which in fact was reason he changed the purpose for his visit to Texas. Originally he intended to visit a university and accept an honorary PHD. Instead he decided to Political banquets and meetings to calm down the strife and division within the Texas state democrat party. Senator Yarborough, governor Connally, LBJ and others were basically at each others throats which threatened a splintering of the party in Texas and Kennedy needed unity if he hoped to carry the state in 64 which he had to do if he stood any chance of winning.

Polls of the time do not show great love for JFK he was as controversial hated by many and loved by others as any other president or even more so. Many were disgusted with his weakness in the Bay of Pigs. He looked better after the Cuban missile crises but even then many viewed his actions as being soft on the USSR.

JFK became loved by many and revered because he was martyred. His adoration by Americans grew immensely after he was murdered by Oswald.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

shadow355 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
Click to expand...


the secret service agents that day should have been tried for TREASON.

Oh and if you look in the reagan case,Bush sr was involved in that as he was in the JFK assassination attempt.Reagan in the beginning was not going along with their agenda in the first couple months in office.after his assassination,his policys changed DRASTICALLY than what they were before.Hinkley was a patsy for them just as oswald said he was.

The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?

okay.

okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo guarding him in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front of THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.

whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?

speaking of reagan.He is burning in hell right now because while govenor of california  he was part of the coverup in the JFK assassination the fact he blocked a subpeona order by DA jim garrison to get a subpeona for allen dulles of the CIA.He got handsomely rewarded POTUS for his role in the coverup as did gerald ford got handsomely rewarded POTUS as well for his role in it also.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
Click to expand...


Lack of official punishment proves nothing.

They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.

The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.

You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
Click to expand...

Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?

Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?
> 
> Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?
Click to expand...


Nor can it be refuted that he was connected to the CIA since as you have said before,former CIA agents have come forward and said he was an agent.

plus as always with him,the agent  is STILL playing dodgeball with my previous post i made.

btw you didnt answer my question on if you were aware of those facts?

How come you are bothering with the paid NAZI agent USMB's resident troll when he cant counter those facts of mine that  shoot down that myth that JFK told them to stand down that day?

i did not come across those photos of how the agents WERE in the limo guarding him just before he entered dealy plaza till a couple years ago when i found a book on it with those photos.

the paid NAZI shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THOSE photos are not faked.they are genuine REAL photos taken by the press.

so tell me,HAVE "YOU" seen those photos before?

  I ask because even i was not aware of those facts how the agents WERE guarding him before he entered dealy plaza in front of THOUSANDS of people yet when he entered dealy plaza where there were only a 100 or so people in the area,the agents were NOT guarding him.

so because "I" was not aware of this fact till a couple years ago I was wondering if YOU were aware of that fact,had you seen those photos before I am talking about? if so,how long ago did you see them and where was it you saw them? do you remember?


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?
> 
> Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor can it be refuted that he was connected to the CIA since as you have said before,former CIA agents have come forward and said he was an agent.
> 
> plus as always with him,the agent  is STILL playing dodgeball with my previous post i made.
> 
> btw you didnt answer my question on if you were aware of those facts?
> 
> How come you are bothering with the paid NAZI agent USMB's resident troll when he cant counter those facts of mine that  shoot down that myth that JFK told them to stand down that day?
> 
> i did not come across those photos of how the agents WERE in the limo guarding him just before he entered dealy plaza till a couple years ago when i found a book on it with those photos.
> 
> the paid NAZI shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THOSE photos are not faked.they are genuine REAL photos taken by the press.
> 
> so tell me,HAVE "YOU" seen those photos before?
> 
> I ask because even i was not aware of those facts how the agents WERE guarding him before he entered dealy plaza in front of THOUSANDS of people yet when he entered dealy plaza where there were only a 100 or so people in the area,the agents were NOT guarding him.
> 
> so because "I" was not aware of this fact till a couple years ago I was wondering if YOU were aware of that fact,had you seen those photos before I am talking about? if so,how long ago did you see them and where was it you saw them? do you remember?
Click to expand...

They were not guarding him with any more diligence in the way to dealey plaza.

Nor is there any evidence that he was connected to the CIA.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret service did not ALLOW the president to move unprotected or exposed. He insisted on it and they work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?
> 
> Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor can it be refuted that he was connected to the CIA since as you have said before,former CIA agents have come forward and said he was an agent.
> 
> plus as always with him,the agent  is STILL playing dodgeball with my previous post i made.
> 
> btw you didnt answer my question on if you were aware of those facts?
> 
> How come you are bothering with the paid NAZI agent USMB's resident troll when he cant counter those facts of mine that  shoot down that myth that JFK told them to stand down that day?
> 
> i did not come across those photos of how the agents WERE in the limo guarding him just before he entered dealy plaza till a couple years ago when i found a book on it with those photos.
> 
> the paid NAZI shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THOSE photos are not faked.they are genuine REAL photos taken by the press.
> 
> so tell me,HAVE "YOU" seen those photos before?
> 
> I ask because even i was not aware of those facts how the agents WERE guarding him before he entered dealy plaza in front of THOUSANDS of people yet when he entered dealy plaza where there were only a 100 or so people in the area,the agents were NOT guarding him.
> 
> so because "I" was not aware of this fact till a couple years ago I was wondering if YOU were aware of that fact,had you seen those photos before I am talking about? if so,how long ago did you see them and where was it you saw them? do you remember?
Click to expand...

I have not seen those photos you mention, but would like to.  I have seen video of the motorcade moving down Main Street prior to the ridiculously slow turns as it enters Dealey Plaza and it appeared security was very weak then too.  If I recall correctly, people were lined up very close the JFK's limo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as many US citizens did not love any US President more than Kennedy. The last President that had the full attention and love of the Press was Reagan.
> 
> Kennedy - No protected car.
> 
> Reagan Shooting- And no security perimeter. Well it was not complete and people were allowed to close. No offense to Secret Service, but Security was lax in my observation and opinion.
> 
> Anwar Sadat Assassination- Poor security. No attention to detail and a very poor security posture. It was like his body guards just wore guns and looed pretty instead of taking his personal security seriously.
> 
> The Germans have messed up as well as the Israelis ( Mossad )   =  Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. And there is no better Intelligence Organization on the face of the earth better than Mossad ; whom pride themselves on the best, and most.....Human Intelligence Agents.
> 
> One thing it takes to perform "Executive Protection" as I will call it ; is manpower and resources. Manpower looking out, as well as in.
> 
> THE MAJOR things are - a proper frame of mind, attention to detail and a security frame of mind and posture. If you do not take your job seriously ; someone.....or a group of people could very well get injured or killed.
> 
> I know this due to an overseas assignerment I worked.
> 
> Protection is not easy and it is long hours. It takes money - resoruces and planning. Planning and sometimes modifying plans occurs daily.
> 
> But again no disrespect to the US Secret Service and overseas Protective details ; You have to be professional and you have to take your job seriously.
> 
> Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?
> 
> Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor can it be refuted that he was connected to the CIA since as you have said before,former CIA agents have come forward and said he was an agent.
> 
> plus as always with him,the agent  is STILL playing dodgeball with my previous post i made.
> 
> btw you didnt answer my question on if you were aware of those facts?
> 
> How come you are bothering with the paid NAZI agent USMB's resident troll when he cant counter those facts of mine that  shoot down that myth that JFK told them to stand down that day?
> 
> i did not come across those photos of how the agents WERE in the limo guarding him just before he entered dealy plaza till a couple years ago when i found a book on it with those photos.
> 
> the paid NAZI shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THOSE photos are not faked.they are genuine REAL photos taken by the press.
> 
> so tell me,HAVE "YOU" seen those photos before?
> 
> I ask because even i was not aware of those facts how the agents WERE guarding him before he entered dealy plaza in front of THOUSANDS of people yet when he entered dealy plaza where there were only a 100 or so people in the area,the agents were NOT guarding him.
> 
> so because "I" was not aware of this fact till a couple years ago I was wondering if YOU were aware of that fact,had you seen those photos before I am talking about? if so,how long ago did you see them and where was it you saw them? do you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen those photos you mention, but would like to.  I have seen video of the motorcade moving down Main Street prior to the ridiculously slow turns as it enters Dealey Plaza and it appeared security was very weak then too.  If I recall correctly, people were lined up very close the JFK's limo.
Click to expand...


the photos you are referring to when the protection was very weak before they entered dealy plaza  are the ones of when it was  not too much sooner before they entered dealy plaza   because many several blocks before he got into dealy plaza,the security was just the opposite,VERY good as the photos in this book i came across a couple years ago prove.

Like I said,till i came across this book a couple years ago and saw these photos of what the security was several blocks before he entered dealy plaza,i had no idea that the protection for him was just the opposite of what it was when he  was in dealy plaza.

I have read over a hundred books on this before but none of them had photos like this one does that show that many blocks before he entered dealy plaza,the security was just the OPPOSITE of what it was like in dealy plaza.

Like i said,several blocks before he entered dealy plaza those photos show that the protection was very good,that there were agents  running alongside him with police officers on motorcycles on both sides of him where there were THOUSANDS of spectaters there.

Yes people were lined up very close to him there on the streets like you said  but unlike in dealy plaza as these photos show,he had  agents running alongside him and police officers on motorcycles on both sides of him as well so that pretty much shoots down the lies of the evil NAZI paid shill here and the governments as well that JFK told them to stand down that day because again as i said before,they cant get around the FACTS that if JFK "WAS" going to request the agents not to guard him that day so he could be seen,he sure as hell would not request them to stand down in dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically  to just a hundred or so people there but to NOT stand down in the area where there were THOUSANDS of people in the area.

It doesnt sound like  you understood that post with that question  i asked to everyone earlier same as the nazi agent here never understands anything.

which is if JFK was going to ask the agents to stand down that day so he could be SEEN BETTER by the crowds,WHY would he do that when  it makes no sense at all to ask them to stand down in an area "dealy plaza." where there were only a 100 or so people there in the area where the crowds had thinned out DRASTICALLY where if he WAS going to ask them to stand down so he could be better seen by the crowds,iWHY not  ask them to stand down in an area to make sure to  be seen where the crowds are in the THOUSANDS as opposed to asking them to stand down in an area "dealy plaza" where the crowds had thinned out to just a 100 or so. a fact the evil nazi agent and the government cant get around.

anybody with logic and common sense can understand  that makes absolutley no sense whatsoever and is one of the thousands of lies of the warren commissions.

Now you understand right? lol

I have that book somewhere here lying around and will have no problem finding it.its big and i just bought it a couple years ago. and when I find the title of that book I'll refer it to you because it sounds like you havent seen this book before  either same as I hadnt till a couple years ago,

as i said before,the nazi agent here can only sling shit in defeat and cry like the money troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THESE photos are not fake.they are REAL.

I should be able to find that book this weekend,when i do I;ll let you know the name of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in  his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay  to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that nobody in the secret service were punished for their imcompetence that day says it all about their involvement,they lowered their protection and its all bs that kennedy requested it so the crowds could see him as well because if you look at the photos taken just right before he enters dealy plaza,you see the secret service detail guarding the limo in full force and you had THOUSANDS of spectaters there many on  the street just mere feet away from the president in the car,then when he enters dealy plaza the kill zone,the crowd thins out to just a 100 or so present there because the police had the area blocked off so why would JFK want the SS agents to be  removed at a scene where there are only a 100 or so in the area so he could be seen by all the spectaters there  but have them close to him in the limo allegedly disrupting the view of THOUSANDS of spectaters when the explanation is for them not guarding him in dealy plaza the kill zone was because he allegedly did not want them to block the view of spectaters?
> 
> okay so JFK did not have the SS agents near him by the limo in dealy plaza with just a 100 people present or so because he allegedly thought they would block his view from being seen YET he DOES have them guarding him in the limo in front on THOUSANDS just before he enters dealy plaza as seen in photos.Okay.
> 
> whats wrong with this picture? better question,what kind of BS explanation is THAT of the governments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of official punishment proves nothing.
> 
> They were not in full force around his limo as you claim before or after entering Dealey plaza they remained on the chase car the entire route and it is proven documented fact that this was due to Kennedy's instructions.
> 
> The police had never blocked off Dealey plaza and the crowd tapered off there because it has to sooner or later and that is where the limo entered the freeway ramp.
> 
> You still post spin and speculation rather than evidence which you only ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you provide a reputable source backing your position that Kennedy instructed the Secret Service not to do their jobs in Dallas that day?
> 
> Even if true, it does not address the fact that the CIA and FBI knew who Oswald was and where he was.  If Oswald was a radical commie, as the government claims, why did they allow him to be in the TBD that day?  Did they just screw up in allowing a known traitor, who had defected to the USSR at the height of the Cold War and returned without any problems, to be magically positioned at an open window overlooking the motorcade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor can it be refuted that he was connected to the CIA since as you have said before,former CIA agents have come forward and said he was an agent.
> 
> plus as always with him,the agent  is STILL playing dodgeball with my previous post i made.
> 
> btw you didnt answer my question on if you were aware of those facts?
> 
> How come you are bothering with the paid NAZI agent USMB's resident troll when he cant counter those facts of mine that  shoot down that myth that JFK told them to stand down that day?
> 
> i did not come across those photos of how the agents WERE in the limo guarding him just before he entered dealy plaza till a couple years ago when i found a book on it with those photos.
> 
> the paid NAZI shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THOSE photos are not faked.they are genuine REAL photos taken by the press.
> 
> so tell me,HAVE "YOU" seen those photos before?
> 
> I ask because even i was not aware of those facts how the agents WERE guarding him before he entered dealy plaza in front of THOUSANDS of people yet when he entered dealy plaza where there were only a 100 or so people in the area,the agents were NOT guarding him.
> 
> so because "I" was not aware of this fact till a couple years ago I was wondering if YOU were aware of that fact,had you seen those photos before I am talking about? if so,how long ago did you see them and where was it you saw them? do you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen those photos you mention, but would like to.  I have seen video of the motorcade moving down Main Street prior to the ridiculously slow turns as it enters Dealey Plaza and it appeared security was very weak then too.  If I recall correctly, people were lined up very close the JFK's limo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the photos you are referring to when the protection was very weak before they entered dealy plaza  are the ones of when it was  not too much sooner before they entered dealy plaza   because many several blocks before he got into dealy plaza,the security was just the opposite,VERY good as the photos in this book i came across a couple years ago prove.
> 
> Like I said,till i came across this book a couple years ago and saw these photos of what the security was several blocks before he entered dealy plaza,i had no idea that the protection for him was just the opposite of what it was when he  was in dealy plaza.
> 
> I have read over a hundred books on this before but none of them had photos like this one does that show that many blocks before he entered dealy plaza,the security was just the OPPOSITE of what it was like in dealy plaza.
> 
> Like i said,several blocks before he entered dealy plaza those photos show that the protection was very good,that there were agents  running alongside him with police officers on motorcycles on both sides of him where there were THOUSANDS of spectaters there.
> 
> Yes people were lined up very close to him there on the streets like you said  but unlike in dealy plaza as these photos show,he had  agents running alongside him and police officers on motorcycles on both sides of him as well so that pretty much shoots down the lies of the evil NAZI paid shill here and the governments as well that JFK told them to stand down that day because again as i said before,they cant get around the FACTS that if JFK "WAS" going to request the agents not to guard him that day so he could be seen,he sure as hell would not request them to stand down in dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically  to just a hundred or so people there but to NOT stand down in the area where there were THOUSANDS of people in the area.
> 
> It doesnt sound like  you understood that post with that question  i asked to everyone earlier same as the nazi agent here never understands anything.
> 
> which is if JFK was going to ask the agents to stand down that day so he could be SEEN BETTER by the crowds,WHY would he do that when  it makes no sense at all to ask them to stand down in an area "dealy plaza." where there were only a 100 or so people there in the area where the crowds had thinned out DRASTICALLY where if he WAS going to ask them to stand down so he could be better seen by the crowds,iWHY not  ask them to stand down in an area to make sure to  be seen where the crowds are in the THOUSANDS as opposed to asking them to stand down in an area "dealy plaza" where the crowds had thinned out to just a 100 or so. a fact the evil nazi agent and the government cant get around.
> 
> anybody with logic and common sense can understand  that makes absolutley no sense whatsoever and is one of the thousands of lies of the warren commissions.
> 
> Now you understand right? lol
> 
> I have that book somewhere here lying around and will have no problem finding it.its big and i just bought it a couple years ago. and when I find the title of that book I'll refer it to you because it sounds like you havent seen this book before  either same as I hadnt till a couple years ago,
> 
> as i said before,the nazi agent here can only sling shit in defeat and cry like the money troll he is because unlike the autopsy photos,THESE photos are not fake.they are REAL.
> 
> I should be able to find that book this weekend,when i do I;ll let you know the name of it.
Click to expand...

You are unable to support this claim because it it false and irrelevant.

Protection was the same before dealey plaza as when they entered it.

 Photographs are from other mktorcades in other cities.

Furtheremore it is irrelevant.

It it documented proven fact that kennedy himself wished for the agents to ride in other cars away from his.

You have failed to provide any evidence whatsoever that the warren commission lied.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


So where are these photos?

You made it up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you.

It always is you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone  farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.



You have yet to show or provide any such facts because they do not exist.

He often ( not always ) did ask the Secret Service to keep their protection distant from him. Sometimes he requested this and sometimes he did not.

It is proven that he did so in Dallas and your claim does not prove otherwise. Just because they did something a certain way in one instance does not dictate that they had to do it the same way every time.

In the several blocks before Dealey plaza the protection was the same as in Dealey plaza it DID NOT change.

There is no paid shill just someone pointing out facts which ruin the farts coming from you so when you claim someone farted it WAS you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


Yes it was you as it always in when facts crush you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you as usual


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.



Sorry but your.claims are debunked.

Your motion is predicated on a belief that they did the same thing the same way every time which is false.

It is proven that JFK asked for the security arrangements used that day and they did not change as you claim.

You are whipped and beaten again as always now go fart


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


Ah trying to repeat what has been proven false.

The fact is your premise is false. Your premise is that because they did it one way they had to do it the same way every time which is false.

It is proven documented fact that JFK himself requested the lessened security arrangements in Dallas the day he died.

They did not have a heightened security presence as you claim before entering dealey which is why you have no evidence.

As always the facts prove you wrong and you can only fart and repeat


----------



## Soupnazi630

Yes it was you


9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you.

There is no evidence that the Warren commission lied.

It is proven and documented that JFK ordered the lessened security presence during his motorcade through Dallas.

You have failed to challenge that fact.

Your claim that they applied tighter security before entering dealey is an unsupported assertion.

Fart along as always you have been beaten.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


The facts and documented evidence proves that Kennedy himself asked for the lessened security presence in Dallas.

He did not always have the exact same security arrangements as you claim.

Security was the same throughout the Dallas motorcade and they did not tighten security before entering dealey as you claim.

The facts prove you are the one lying and you know it which is why the only farts in here are your posts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Nope you have failed to prove that the WC lied.

Security was the same before the motorcade entered dealey plaza.as it was after entering dealey plaza.

This is why you cannot post such a photograph you are lying and that is proven.

The facts prove you are doing and it is you farting


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


Your unsupported claims do not change of even challenge the fact that the lessened security arrangements were the result of Kennedy's own decisions.

You have failed to offer any proof that the WC lied.

You keep referring to photos you cannot produce because you are lying about them.

Every time you repeat this post it is you cloning shit like a monkey.

You lose every time and are the biggest troll on any thread

And you know it


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was 911 rimjob


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Yes it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


You are proven to be wrong and lying.

You cannot provide the evidence you claim because you made it up.

You have no evidence that the WC lied.

But your lies have been proven.
You are the only troll slinging shit in defeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


It is documented fact Kennedy himself ordered the lighter security arrangements. You have failed to prove a lie. 

But you are proven to have lied.

There is no such photograph as you claim or you would have posted it.

The only troll who slings shit in defeat is you and you know it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.



You have presented no evidence of a lie but you have proven that you lie.

Previous security arrangements do not prove that other security arrangements are the same.

It s proven and documented that JFK himself ordered the lighter security arrangements in Dallas. You have failed to even challenge that fact.

You consistently refer to a photograph which you cannot produce because you lied and made it up.

You are a complete and epic failure at this subject and have been beaten badly in every exchange.

The only one slinging shit in defeat is you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


There was no stand down.

The lessened security was the result of jfks decisions and that is proven fact which you have failed to challenge. Previous security arrangements do prove nothing.

You have never produced this photograph because you made it up.

This proves you are the liar and you are the only one slinging shit in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Yes it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


There was no standard procedure. It is proven that JFK ordered the lessened security in Dallas and he was known to do this on other occasions. Saying he had tighter security in other places proves nothing.

You failed epically. 

You did prove that you are the only one lying since you fail to produce the photograph you claim.

As always the only one slinging shit in defeat is you.

And you know it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Now, the truth can come out. It was suicide. JFK had rigged a gun in the back of the seat in front of him. He was depressed about Marilyn Monroe's suicide, after Jackie refused to divorce him.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent.


No it was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls^

till ANOTHER fart from the nazi troll..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls^
> 
> till ANOTHER fart from the nazi troll..


Wrong all the farts are coming from you .


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


You have presented no facts but only unsupported assertions.

JFK often did order lightened security near his person and in his motorcade. He did this in Dallas. Your premise is that because security was sometimes heightened it was always heightened but in fact it varied.

You have failed to produce the photographs you refer to because you made them up.

The facts prove you are the one lying and the only one slinging shit in defeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the nazi troll..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Nope it was you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.



The one who has proven to lie is you.

Your premise is that security wa always the same but it varied.

That is fact.

It is fact that Kennedy ordered the lessened security in Dallas and your unsupported assertions do not even challenge that fact.

You have failed to lost the photograph you refer to because you made it up.

You are beaten and you know it which is why you are slinging shit in defeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the nazi troll..


Nope they all come from you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


There are no facts which prove that the Warren commission lied.

Security varied it is not always the same as you imply without evidence.

It is proven that JFK himself ordered the lessened security in Dallas and you have failed to challenge that fact.

You have also failed to provide the photograph you refer to because you made it up.

This all proves that you are the one lying.

You also lie about having me in ignore. You read eveery lost and repeat what you know has been debunked and proven false.

You get crushed and beaten with every post and childishly along shit in defeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll.


They all come from you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


You have presented no such facts concerning the Warren commission.

Security arrangements vary and it is proven that the security arrangements in Dallas were ordered by JFK himself.

That is fact you have failed to challenge.

The facts prove you are the list who sings shit in defeat when you lie about a photograph you cannot produce.

You know all of this to be true.

You know I hand your ass to you amd best you every time.

No matter how many times you repeat your lies they are proven to be lies


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


Nope you are the only posting farts


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


Security varies and is not always the same.

It is proven that JFK himself ordered the lighter security in Dallas.

You have failed to even challenge that fact.

You cannot and will not produce the photograph you refer to because it does not exist.

The only person whining and crying and slinging shit in defeat is you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


No they all come from you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


No the facts prove that you lie because you have failed to provide any evidence of your claims.

You have failed to provide the photograph you refer to proving you made it up.

Security arrangements varied and were not always the same.

It is proven JFK himself ordered the lightened security in Dallas and you have failed to prove otherwise.

As always you are beaten you look foolish and can only doing shit in defeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?

the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## skye

I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.

My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?

and

Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?

Thank you all! .


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the paid nazi agent troll^.


Nope they all come from you


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .


There was only one.

Oswald. What you said was fictional entertainment


----------



## skye

Please can everybody stop with the farts for a second or two?

It is so disgusting.


----------



## skye

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one.
> 
> Oswald. What you said was fictional entertainment
Click to expand...



Thanks.

But I would prefer to hear from those who like me, believe the President was killed by more than one.


----------



## namvet

the shot came from the rear. and from the 6th floor. no one will ever convince me otherwise


shot by the driver ?? LMFAO he turned and fires without anyone in the back seeing it?? and what did he do with the gun........eat it??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one.
> 
> Oswald. What you said was fictional entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But I would prefer to hear from those who like me, believe the President was killed by more than one.
Click to expand...


Try knowledge instead of belief.

There is no evidence of more than one


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Please can everybody stop with the farts for a second or two?
> 
> It is so disgusting.





skye said:


> Please can everybody stop with the farts for a second or two?
> 
> It is so disgusting.



ONLY if you talk about post# 3681 there of mine.

i never heard your comments on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .


well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.

as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one.
> 
> Oswald. What you said was fictional entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But I would prefer to hear from those who like me, believe the President was killed by more than one.
Click to expand...



thats why you should have fun with the paid shill with the fart jokes,that is why i have him on ignore because thats the ONLY  reply this paid CIA shill   is worthy of since he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.

Incapable of standing toe to toe in a debate always blatantly ignoring facts refusing to watch videos or read links that shoot down his lies his handlers pay him here to post.


----------



## namvet

Ozwald killed him and there has NEVER been any evidence to the contrary. live with it


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the thousands several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> the evil NAZI paid troll the governments handlers pay to come here to troll will say that never happened of course but photos dont lie and prove otherwise. one of the many facts USMB's resident paid troll the NAZI agent can only sling crap in defeat on like the monkey troll he is only capable of lying while whining and crying in defeat.





9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one.
> 
> Oswald. What you said was fictional entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But I would prefer to hear from those who like me, believe the President was killed by more than one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you should have fun with the paid shill with the fart jokes,that is why i have him on ignore because thats the ONLY  reply this paid CIA shill   is worthy of since he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
> 
> Incapable of standing toe to toe in a debate always blatantly ignoring facts refusing to watch videos or read links that shoot down his lies his handlers pay him here to post.
Click to expand...

Everyone knows you are the only one posting the fact jokes andnyou do not have me on ignore.

You lie like a dog.

I have watched every. keep your posted and examined every claim you make and crushed,debunked and proves them all false.

It jsnyou refusing to debate because you are a coward and intellectual fool.

You are projecting badly and you know if.

Your latest claims are proven false and you have been proven anlisr as always.

You lost no picture but constantly received to one because you made it up.

You ignore proven fact that JFK ordered the lessened security and offer no proof to the contrary.

Security varied and was not a constant.

Everyone knows this especially you and it is only you slinging shit in total defeat.

Much like you were always bullied and are still weak you get ki ked around here.


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> Ozwald killed him and there has NEVER been any evidence to the contrary. live with it


Absurd.  Only someone ignorant of the facts would admit such foolishness.


----------



## skye

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
Click to expand...



What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?

Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.


----------



## skye

also

who killed police officer Tippit?

 I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....

These are only a few.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozwald killed him and there has NEVER been any evidence to the contrary. live with it
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.  Only someone ignorant of the facts would admit such foolishness.
Click to expand...

Wrong be is quite correct.

Like most who deny the evidence and facts you have only familiarlized yourself with theories.

These theories provide no facts or evidence.

In all of these threads and posts you have failed to offer any such fact or evidence as you claim.


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.


Oswald killed tippet.

The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.

Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
Click to expand...

With zero evidence.


----------



## skye

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
Click to expand...



No

Please I don't need your replies.

I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
Click to expand...


Yes.

It is an open forum for discussion not an echo chamber.

You can ignore them all you like and live in denial but I am staying facts


----------



## gipper

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
Click to expand...

You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
Click to expand...

I have read more of those books than you they have no evidence of those claims.

The evidence proving Oswald shot both Kennedy and Tippet is overwhelming.

Stories about cia doubles are speculation without a shred of supporting evidence


----------



## gipper

Oswald was the Patsy he claimed he was.

Many Americans can't accept that their government (shadow gov...CIA) murdered JFK.  So, they choose to believe the gov even though the gov lies to them over and over again.  If they can get away with murdering the POTUS, what can't they do?


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Oswald was the Patsy he claimed he was.
> 
> Many Americans can't accept that their government (shadow gov...CIA) murdered JFK.  So, they choose to believe the gov even though the gov lies to them over and over again.  If they can get away with murdering the POTUS, what can't they do?


Oswald's claim to be a Patsy was the same as every guilty criminal who denies their guilt. It is typical and common for criminals to deny their guilt making nothing unusual about his claim. Unfortunately the evidence proves his guilt.

Conspiracy theorists always try to argue as you are from a position of Superior enlightenment but it is a false.position.

Saying that the government lies is irrelevant because everyone knows it does. But no one canlie all the time about everything which means sometimes the government tells the truth.

The evidence proves conclusively that the Warren commission was.correct and no evidence  challenges that fact.

People.who believe conspiracy theories are in fact the MORE gullible and naive ones although they claim the opposite.

Not believing the government for the sake of not believing the government is a fools argument and it is all you are argueing.

You.ignore the evidence.


----------



## gipper

Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.  

When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much. 

Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
Click to expand...


use the ignore botton,

see the paid nazi shill here is incapable of opening his mouth up without shitting all over the floor as anyone who has researched this case knows,hense my fart jokes since that is the ONLY reply he is worthy of or anyone should EVER give him. as i said before,robert blakey the head of the HSCA investigation is by far a much more clever paid shill than this assclown is.

Blakey acknowledeges it was a conspiracy but covers his ears and closes his eyes to facts that there was CIA involvement same as he does that there was more than one shooter.Blakey tries to convince everyone is was solely a mob hit and the mob alone with no CIA involment.

that clown Blakey is a far more clever paid troll than this idiot clown on here the CIA has trolling this thread.

you would think the CIA could come up with a far more intelligent paid shill like Blakey to come here and troll over this idiot.they sure are digging at the bottom of the barrel obviously sending this  stupid idiot who is too dumb to understand he gives it away how evil he is and engages in propaganda with his user name alone.

Shills like him are too ignorant to understand they do me a favor by replying all the time,not only do they allow me to keep having fun with the likes of trolls like him but trolls like him also keep the thread alive and at the top.had he not replied and kept this thread alive and at the top,then i would not have seen any informative posts made recently by Gipper for instance recently.

he has done me a favor aiding me helping to keep the thread alive so knowledgeble people like Gipper have been able to come on and post informative posts recently. Had he not kept replying,this thread would have died and Gipper would not have come on recently and contributed some very good informative posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
Click to expand...


exactly,Like he said,if you are REALLY interested in it there are many good books out there you should read that we can refer you to.

However you still have not answered my question I posed to you about his protection that day,this post here below.if you were aware of these facts.


the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.

Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the THOUSANDS several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozwald killed him and there has NEVER been any evidence to the contrary. live with it
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.  Only someone ignorant of the facts would admit such foolishness.
Click to expand...


thats the understatement of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
Click to expand...


if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,Like he said,if you are REALLY interested in it there are many good books out there you should read that we can refer you to.
> 
> However you still have not answered my question I posed to you about his protection that day,this post here below.if you were aware of these facts.
> 
> 
> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the THOUSANDS several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
Click to expand...

I read in James Douglass' book (JFK the Unspeakable) that Dallas PD was told not to protect JFK once he got to Dealey Plaza.  Their explanation was protection was not needed because few people would be there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Oswald was the Patsy he claimed he was.
> 
> Many Americans can't accept that their government (shadow gov...CIA) murdered JFK.  So, they choose to believe the gov even though the gov lies to them over and over again.  If they can get away with murdering the POTUS, what can't they do?



so very true on everything there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.
> 
> When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much.
> 
> Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.



Yeah when I first discovered in the early 90's i had been lied to my whole life in our corrupt school system about oswald killing JFk I  got so obsessed with it and read countless number of books on it,books that defended the warren commission as well and my mom back then was telling her friend how i was so infatuated with it and constantly reading about it all the time telling her friend about me that she told me how after she told her friend about me that she learned her friend said to her-Yeah I never believed it for a minute that oswald did it,I always thought it was way too fishy how Ruby walted right in there in the police department and had no problem getting so close to him like he was able to,i always knew there was something a lot more to it than that. a true story.

speaking of this,you forgot to mention how dallas newspaper reporter seth kantor wrote in his book about seeing jack ruby there as well TALKING TO HIM.kantor knew ruby well so he was a very credible person.

The nazi agents handlers are going to pay him big bucks to come here to come up with a clever lie over this knowing he cant refute this.that its all true. they pay him very well,he would never come back and post for freeand invent one lie after another  and take one constant ass beating after another every single day as well  here like he does for free,no way no how. he will of course deny reality and claim he doesnt get ass beatings even though everyone here has seen him for the lying paid shill he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,Like he said,if you are REALLY interested in it there are many good books out there you should read that we can refer you to.
> 
> However you still have not answered my question I posed to you about his protection that day,this post here below.if you were aware of these facts.
> 
> 
> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the THOUSANDS several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read in James Douglass' book (JFK the Unspeakable) that Dallas PD was told not to protect JFK once he got to Dealey Plaza.  Their explanation was protection was not needed because few people would be there.
Click to expand...


you have a good memory.I will have to read through that book again because I did not remember that part.Its been a few years since i read it.

that explanation for the DP by the higher ups from them  is as laughable as the keystone cops investigation called the warren commission that investigated it because standard protocol procedure is you dont go from having police on motorcycles all around you on both sides and secret servicemen running alongside you to guard you against thousands of onlookers and then when the crowds thinned from thousands to a mere 100 or so to just decide to  lower the protection just because the crowds had thinned out.

that had NEVER happened before in history.what the dallas police and secret service did that day was UNPRECEDENTED not to have teams go there and throughly check the area before going there.standard protocol procedure was violated that day

the higher ups in the DP along with the secret service  committed treason plain and simple. we know it wasnt just mere incompetence and carelessness by them that day  either because nobody got fired for their incompetence like we do if we are incompetent at our jobs at work.

the fact that the highers ups in the Dallas PD and the secret service were not fired or put on trial for violating their oath of duty just proves that it wasnt mere incompetence by them.

they were not fired like they should have been because they committed treason.In fact they got promoted for their incompetence that day.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.
> 
> When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much.
> 
> Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when I first discovered in the early 90's i had been lied to my whole life in our corrupt school system about oswald killing JFk I  got so obsessed with it and read countless number of books on it,books that defended the warren commission as well and my mom back then was telling her friend how i was so infatuated with it and constantly reading about it all the time telling her friend about me that she told me how after she told her friend about me that she learned her friend said to her-Yeah I never believed it for a minute that oswald did it,I always thought it was way too fishy how Ruby walted right in there in the police department and had no problem getting so close to him like he was able to,i always knew there was something a lot more to it than that. a true story.
> 
> speaking of this,you forgot to mention how dallas newspaper reporter seth kantor wrote in his book about seeing jack ruby there as well TALKING TO HIM.kantor knew ruby well so he was a very credible person.
> 
> The nazi agents handlers are going to pay him big bucks to come here to come up with a clever lie over this knowing he cant refute this.that its all true. they pay him very well,he would never come back and post for freeand invent one lie after another  and take one constant ass beating after another every single day as well  here like he does for free,no way no how. he will of course deny reality and claim he doesnt get ass beatings even though everyone here has seen him for the lying paid shill he is.
Click to expand...

I recall Kantor's chance meeting Ruby in the Dallas PD stairway the night before Ruby killed Oswald.

How about the TV reporter Wes Wise who later became Dallas mayor?  He stopped the effort to destroy the TBD...image how happy the CIA would have been to see it destroyed?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.
> 
> When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much.
> 
> Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when I first discovered in the early 90's i had been lied to my whole life in our corrupt school system about oswald killing JFk I  got so obsessed with it and read countless number of books on it,books that defended the warren commission as well and my mom back then was telling her friend how i was so infatuated with it and constantly reading about it all the time telling her friend about me that she told me how after she told her friend about me that she learned her friend said to her-Yeah I never believed it for a minute that oswald did it,I always thought it was way too fishy how Ruby walted right in there in the police department and had no problem getting so close to him like he was able to,i always knew there was something a lot more to it than that. a true story.
> 
> speaking of this,you forgot to mention how dallas newspaper reporter seth kantor wrote in his book about seeing jack ruby there as well TALKING TO HIM.kantor knew ruby well so he was a very credible person.
> 
> The nazi agents handlers are going to pay him big bucks to come here to come up with a clever lie over this knowing he cant refute this.that its all true. they pay him very well,he would never come back and post for freeand invent one lie after another  and take one constant ass beating after another every single day as well  here like he does for free,no way no how. he will of course deny reality and claim he doesnt get ass beatings even though everyone here has seen him for the lying paid shill he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall Kantor's chance meeting Ruby in the Dallas PD stairway the night before Ruby killed Oswald.
> 
> How about the TV reporter Wes Wise who later became Dallas mayor?  He stopped the effort to destroy the TBD...image how happy the CIA would have been to see it destroyed?
Click to expand...


i was not aware of that little fact. yeah you just know the CIA wasnt happy about that when they learned he was able to stop that effort.lol


----------



## skye

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
Click to expand...



Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.

Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.

The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
Click to expand...


skye: " by George!"

What do you mean "by George" you think Bush was involved?


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skye: " by George!"
> 
> What do you mean "by George" you think Bush was involved?
Click to expand...


~~~~~


----------



## gipper

HW may have been involved.  There is evidence he was in Dallas that day...he is CIA...had ties to Cuban resistance and when asked where he was that day, he has stated many times he could not remember.  Most Americans over the age of five, remember that day.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.
> 
> When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much.
> 
> Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.



The government did not lie about her testimony they publicized it in full. She was not a key witness she was in fact a zany attention seeking witness who has cooperated with every conspiracy theorist to come along and interview her the result being that she significantly changed her story every time ruining her credibility.

In fact her testimony was included in the WC but ignored because it was contradictory and proven unreliable. Whether she made it up or believed it her testimony was proven false. Many witnesses and documentation place Ruby far away from where she later claimed to have seen him. Not only did she identify Ruby as the driver of a truck blocking some of the traffic on Elm street she also claimed OSWALD was with Ruby and Oswald was the one she reported seeing lift a rifle case from the back of the truck.

Oswald was known and proven to be inside the TSBD at the time she claims to have seen this. In addition it is well documented that a utility truck did indeed temporarily stop traffic on Elm an hour and a half before Kennedy's assassination. However non one else saw anything suspicious such as a rifle case and hundreds of people drove by the truck. Furthermore Mercer claims that this all took place in front of many cops who were already reporting to Dealey for duty in the up coming motorcade and it was broad daylight. Somehow the conspiracy fools would have us believe that based on one unreliable witness the shooter moved into position ( on the knoll)  90 minutes before the shooting and in broad daylight in front of local police. DO not forget the knoll was a terrible place to shoot at Kennedy from with mad shooting angles and terrible concealment leaving little to hide the shooters actions in a public area with many people coming and going.

Mercer's testimony was never lied about she simply destroyed her own credibility and Ruby was not where you claim.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Jack Ruby was seen delivering the shooter to the grassy knoll the morning of the shooting.  Julia Ann Mercer identified him.  She was a key witness so the government lied about her testimony.
> 
> When the cops failed to kill Oswald in the movie theater, as the CIA had planned (his gun misfired), Ruby was to be the fall guy.  Ruby had ties to both the mob and the CIA.  He had been running guns to the Cuban resistance for the CIA.  The JFK killing was his job and when Oswald survived, he had no choice but to terminate him before he said too much.
> 
> Amazingly, Ruby was given open access to the Dallas police department after Oswald was apprehended.  He was seen there numerous times over that faithful weekend.  Even more amazingly, he was allowed to waltz into the building that morning armed, walk right up to Oswald, and murder him on national TV.  It was all set up for him by Dallas PD, FBI, and CIA.  One would think that the Dallas PD would have been the most heavily guarded building in the world that day.  They allowed a known Mafia man full access and don't even disarm him...further proof of a inside job.



Your claim that the CIA planned to kill Oswald in the theater is complete fantasy with zero supporting evidence and in fact simple logic refutes it. Furthermore his gun did not misfire he simply failed to pull the trigger before being punched out and arrested.

Oswald was not terminated before he could say too much. The fact is he had two days talking to many people including his family, the media and phone calls to many people including lawyers not to mention dozens of cops. Your premise dictates that all of these people were in on the conspiracy which is ludicrous. The only time to have silenced Oswald before he said too much was before He Shot Tibbetts. Alone in his boarding house or walking down the street or on his way to the boarding house. Once he was arrested the game would have been over because he had way too much time to talk to too many people.

Ruby had no ties to the CIA or the mob just as OSwald did not. The rumors of Ruby being connected to organized crime trace back to Ruby himself in an effort to glamorize his own reputation. Experts who spent decades studying organized crime in order to shut it down know and have stated Ruby had no provable or suspected connection and in fact was an unlikely person to have any sort of real connection to organized crime. He was a failed businessman with a bad temper and not very stable. The gun running accusation is pure fiction.

Ruby was not GIVEN access after Oswald was arrested. Ruby had in fact been gate crashing the PD for a long time before November 63. He was a common sight in many Dallas PD offices where he glad handed and passed out free admission passes for his club to as many cops as possible. He did the same thing at radio stations and concerts he was in fact a skilled gate crasher who was often taken for granted and allowed in to the Police headquarters because he was a common sight and presumed to be allowed there.

He actually did not waltz into the building he waltzed into the parking garage in the basement which had no door and was secured by one uniformed cop. That cop denied ever seeing Ruby but did admit to having been distracted by motorists trying to pull into the garage who he had to direct away sometimes with stern admonitions. This is what presented ruby with his opportunity to gain entrance which he admitted to many times over. When the officer was bent down speaking to the driver of a car ruby simply walked behind him.

There is zero evidence of any kind what soever that Ruby had help getting in by anyone at all. Your claim that it was set up is hollywood fiction.

Another overwhelming flaw in your logic is how ruby was left alive for years talking to everyone and his brother. If Oswald needed to be silenced so did Ruby and no on bothered.

Sorry you have presented zero evidence of an inside job


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,Like he said,if you are REALLY interested in it there are many good books out there you should read that we can refer you to.
> 
> However you still have not answered my question I posed to you about his protection that day,this post here below.if you were aware of these facts.
> 
> 
> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the THOUSANDS several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
Click to expand...


There are no facts proving that the WC lied but the facts prove you lied.

Security is not constant it in fact varies and it is proven Kennedy ordered the lessened security, you have failed to even challenge that fact.

The security was the same before Dealey plaza not tighter as you claim.

You are whipped again


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> who killed police officer Tippit?
> 
> I have so many questions, like 80% of America does....
> 
> These are only a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald killed tippet.
> 
> The answers have been available for a long time so it is. lead you do not have questions.
> 
> Instead you have a desire to believe fall tales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Please I don't need your replies.
> 
> I want to hear from those who believe Kennedy was killed by others than Oswald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to research the event.  There are numerous books on the subject that debunck the Warren Report.  Oswald likely never fired a gun that day.  The CIA had Oswald look alikes in Dallas.  One of them killed Tippet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,Like he said,if you are REALLY interested in it there are many good books out there you should read that we can refer you to.
> 
> However you still have not answered my question I posed to you about his protection that day,this post here below.if you were aware of these facts.
> 
> 
> the facts prove that is another one of the warren commissions lies that he asked them to stand down that day to be seen because in his trips to fort worth and houston that day,the protection was the same as it was everywhere else he went around the country.VERY GOOD with agents near him and motorcycles on both sides which is standard procedure.
> 
> Plus in the several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza,the protection was very good as well then but when he gets into dealy plaza where the crowds had thinned out drastically from THOUSANDS to a mere 100 or so he all of a sudden decides to be different and NOT want agents near him so he can be seen by just a mere 100 people as opposed to NOT wanting to be seen by the THOUSANDS several blocks before he gets into dealy plaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read in James Douglass' book (JFK the Unspeakable) that Dallas PD was told not to protect JFK once he got to Dealey Plaza.  Their explanation was protection was not needed because few people would be there.
Click to expand...


Douglass book is fiction with no evidence.

he provides no evidence of this claim


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skye: " by George!"
> 
> What do you mean "by George" you think Bush was involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~
Click to expand...

You are not the only one who thinks it is funny

*Bush Sr. Laughs at JFK Shooting*


----------



## Soupnazi630

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
Click to expand...


Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.

He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.

There was only one assassin


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> HW may have been involved.  There is evidence he was in Dallas that day...he is CIA...had ties to Cuban resistance and when asked where he was that day, he has stated many times he could not remember.  Most Americans over the age of five, remember that day.




Your math needs more work than your research skills which are lacking.

The assassination was over 50 years ago meaning you have to be significantly older than 50 years of age to remember it. Most people over five but younger than 50 were not alive when it happened and therefore cannot remember it.

Bush did not say such a thing many time he said it once which is not abnormal.

He was in Texas specifically Houston not Dallas because that it where he lived and worked, He did not get appointed to head the CIA until the seventies well after the assassination. The CIA director is a political appointee which is not the same as saying he was CIA in the sense that he worked for them or was some sort of agent which he never was.

You still have no evidence of an inside job or conspiracy


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
Click to expand...

If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.

BTW there were more than one gunman


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
Click to expand...


No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.

no evidence of any kind proves otherwise


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
Click to expand...


Read article too long to post here:

The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."

Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News


----------



## gipper

Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.






Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.  

Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
Click to expand...


There is no evidence of multiple shooters.

The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.

The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.

The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.

the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.

Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.

There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.

No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.

The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.



There is no evidence Bush made such a phone call so where you get this stuff from is imagination.

Once again Bush only stated he could not remember where he was ONE time he did not say such a thing many times as you claim.

Some say it was buch in the image means nothing.

The claim that Dulles and others hated Kennedy is speculation and interpretation not fact.

Even if it were true which is MIGHT be it is irrelevant since hatred of a politician is not evidence. All politicians are hated by many both important and obscure and JFk was hated more than most.

You need evidence and this is not evidence


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
Click to expand...

There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters


----------



## gipper

Allen Dulles was even more evil than knowledgeable people realize.  He and his brother ran Wall Street's largest firm prior to their political careers...some things never change.  They accumulated enormous power resulting in the murders of leaders around the world leading to terrible death and destruction..

Dulles ignored his firing and continued to operate the CIA after JFK dismissed him.  He connives against JFK.  Then misleads the Warren Commission and withholds evidence.

The Warren Report should be renamed the Dulles Report.

Get this book...


----------



## gipper

The old saying "where there's smoke, there's fire" is most applicable to the JFK coup d'etat.  So damn much smoke, that the fire has to be there.  Sadly some Americans are blinded by the smoke, making them stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
Click to expand...


well I assumed that but that wasnt my question i posed though which is were you aware of how the protection was very good in the several blocks BEFORE he enters dealy plaza where they had thousands lined on the streets?

I was not aware of that fact despite all the hundred or so books i have read on it till i came across this one book recently where it shows photos that day that that indeed happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skye: " by George!"
> 
> What do you mean "by George" you think Bush was involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the only one who thinks it is funny
> 
> *Bush Sr. Laughs at JFK Shooting*
Click to expand...


those two evil bastards Ford and Bush were handsomely rewarded POTUS for their participation in the assassination or covering it as as Bush was in the former and Ford did in the latter.

Yeah Bush is laughing about it here that  him and his buddies got away with it scott free.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> 
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
Click to expand...


well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-

He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll

trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.

His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.



Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.

the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion for his role in the assassination by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.


I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so skye,alex,have you guys seen this video by chance?



you have got to take two hours out of your time in the next couple days or so to watch this video if you havent.

You will see the proof in the pudding from the photos taken that day what i was talking about earlier that the protection for the president was VERY GOOD in the several blocks BEFORE  he entered dealy plaza where there were THOUSANDS lined up to see the parade,but when he gets into the kill zone into dealy plaza,the crowds thin out to just a 100 or so and he has no protection which obviously disproves the theory of the warren commissions of course that he requested them not to guard him because he allegedly  wanted to be seen that day by the crowds.
  WHY would he want to be seen by just a mere 100 bystanders or so instead of THOUSANDS?


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
Click to expand...

Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.

Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
Click to expand...


blows it up indeed.

Yeah like so many other politicians,Ford got very well rewarded for his participation in the coverup being POTUS for his future  reward.same as Bush. that other bastard arlen specter was handsomely rewarded as well being senator later on.

Hope that all that power grab they all  so badly wanted was worth the pain and suffering they are experiencing now burning in hell now as we speak.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its is a well known fact that Kennedy himself ordered the security arrangements.
> 
> He often did this as he preferred to be unencumbered by tight security and felt the people deserved a direct view of him un obstructed by the close presence of guards.
> 
> There was only one assassin
> 
> 
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
Click to expand...

tHere is none actually.

All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.

It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.

He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.

He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.

The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
Click to expand...

You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Allen Dulles was even more evil than knowledgeable people realize.  He and his brother ran Wall Street's largest firm prior to their political careers...some things never change.  They accumulated enormous power resulting in the murders of leaders around the world leading to terrible death and destruction..
> 
> Dulles ignored his firing and continued to operate the CIA after JFK dismissed him.  He connives against JFK.  Then misleads the Warren Commission and withholds evidence.
> 
> The Warren Report should be renamed the Dulles Report.
> 
> Get this book...



Calling Dulles evil is ridiculous and unsupported by evidence.

He did not run the CIA after resigning from the post as director. Such government agencies do not function that way. and the claim is absurd foolishness. Even within the CIA people are going to transfer their loyalty to who ever is in the top office and would not risk their careers pensions and freedom by illegally following someone who is not in charge.

The Warren Commission was run by Earl Warren who Dulles answered to. Trying to claim otherwise is fiction.

Your claim and assertion boils down to unproven and unsupported allegations of murder and the fact that he ran a profitable business which is not evil or a crime.

As usual you confuse opinions and vague euphemisms with evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
Click to expand...

No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,

It is you ignoring that fact


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> The old saying "where there's smoke, there's fire" is most applicable to the JFK coup d'etat.  So damn much smoke, that the fire has to be there.  Sadly some Americans are blinded by the smoke, making them stupid.



The smoke you refer to is generated by conspiracy theorists who rely on the gullible to sell books and movies there is no fire or evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentary about Sam Gaincana the other night and they talked about the bio "Double Cross" by Giancana 's  brother. In it, they mention the name of Richard Cain as one of the six shooters in Dealy Plaza.
> 
> My question is this... is there any truth to the fact the Cain was one of the shooters?
> 
> and
> 
> Does anybody here knows the name and identities of all the  6  (or more) shooters that fateful day?
> 
> Thank you all! .
> 
> 
> 
> well its been established the fatal head shot came from the driver bill greer despite what the paid nazi shill says. Greer just so you know had connections to the CIA.
> 
> as far as the shooter behind the knoll? some have speculated the one behind the picket fence was David Ferrie.that one is up in the air though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis?
> 
> Their names comes up a lot as possible shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I assumed that but that wasnt my question i posed though which is were you aware of how the protection was very good in the several blocks BEFORE he enters dealy plaza where they had thousands lined on the streets?
> 
> I was not aware of that fact despite all the hundred or so books i have read on it till i came across this one book recently where it shows photos that day that that indeed happened.
Click to expand...



This claim of yours has been debunked and proven false.

The fact is no matter how much you repeat a proven lie security arrangements were the same before Dealey


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you answer my question I just posed on the presidents protection that day in post # 3708 and comment on that post if you were aware of those facts,then I will provide something for you i know you will find very informative on what you asked about Sturgis and Hunt there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I am aware  about Kennedy's protection or rather lack of, protection  that day.
> 
> Moreover, I have read that security in general was very weak and  Secret Service men were told to keep off the car! can you imagine?? Oh yes I am totally aware of the whole travesty in security that fateful day.
> 
> The assassins had a work to do and by George! they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skye: " by George!"
> 
> What do you mean "by George" you think Bush was involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the only one who thinks it is funny
> 
> *Bush Sr. Laughs at JFK Shooting*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those two evil bastards Ford and Bush were handsomely rewarded POTUS for their participation in the assassination or covering it as as Bush was in the former and Ford did in the latter.
> 
> Yeah Bush is laughing about it here that  him and his buddies got away with it scott free.
Click to expand...



As valid and reliable as a loch ness monster sighting


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
Click to expand...

Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wore a fedora he may have been saved.
> 
> BTW there were more than one gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-
> 
> He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll
> 
> trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.
> 
> His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
Click to expand...


You have yet to offer any evidence whatsoever of such lies or even specify a lie


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-
> 
> He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll
> 
> trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.
> 
> His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to offer any evidence whatsoever of such lies or even specify a lie
Click to expand...

I never said lie ..read my posts.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.
Click to expand...


Yes they are here on this thread screaming about bush etc.

What I posted was serious and factual you just do not like it.

You have yet to offer evidence of a second shooter you made an attempt using old debunked irrelevant facts but that is all.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-
> 
> He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll
> 
> trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.
> 
> His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to offer any evidence whatsoever of such lies or even specify a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said lie ..read my posts.
Click to expand...


That was directed at someone else.

There is more than one person I am responding to and it should be pretty clear. You should probably read more closely


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he just farted again as usual after your last two posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-
> 
> He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll
> 
> trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.
> 
> His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to offer any evidence whatsoever of such lies or even specify a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said lie ..read my posts.
Click to expand...


fortunately for the shill,pinochio is not true otherwise he would be right up there with tom brady as someone who would have a nose that would stretch miles long. Dick "im not a crook" Nixon and Bill "i never had sex with that woman." clinton along with tom brady are heros of his the fact they all have the same common theme he has,no conscience or morals.just money.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> so skye,alex,have you guys seen this video by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> you have got to take two hours out of your time in the next couple days or so to watch this video if you havent.
> 
> You will see the proof in the pudding from the photos taken that day what i was talking about earlier that the protection for the president was VERY GOOD in the several blocks BEFORE  he entered dealy plaza where there were THOUSANDS lined up to see the parade,but when he gets into the kill zone into dealy plaza,the crowds thin out to just a 100 or so and he has no protection which obviously disproves the theory of the warren commissions of course that he requested them not to guard him because he allegedly  wanted to be seen that day by the crowds.
> WHY would he want to be seen by just a mere 100 bystanders or so instead of THOUSANDS?


Security was the same in the motorcade before dealey plaza. You keep referring to a photograph which no one has seen because you made it up.

Typical of you who has been beaten down and made to look foolish in every thread.

Lets look at what you have posted in the past.

Some say the CIA killed Kennedy, without evidence, and you agree.

Some say the Military Industrial complex killed Kennedy, without evidence, and you agree.

Some say the KGB killed Kennedy, without evidence, and you agree.

Some say the Mafia killed Kennedy, without evidence, and you agree. 

Some say Castro killed Kennedy, without evidence, and you agree.

Some say the free masons killed kennedy, without evidence, and you agree.

You agreed with those claiming Howard Hunt shot Kennedy.

You agreed with the fool who claims Bill Greer Killed Kennedy.

You agreed with the film claiming David Ferrie shot Kennedy.

You agreed with the ass clown who claimed Jackie shot Kennedy.

You agreed with the conspiracy theory who claimed Alan Hale ( the skipper from Gilligan's Island ) shot Kennedy.

You even agreed with the guy who said Douglas Macarthur was on the knoll directing the operation.

So according to you a conspiracy of over 90,000 people masterminded and organized the assassination with 47 shooters firing 208 bullets at Kennedy from 17 directions.

And not one shred of evidence.

Yet you claim to know when someone is a paid agent as though such people waste time in forums.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> he just farted again as usual after your last two posts.


No they call come from you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.
Click to expand...


well done,could not have said it better myself.

and you will be waiting DECADES for that moment to come to frutation when he finds out in the end the money his boss pays him,wont buy him true happiness like he ignorantly believes it does..


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is the understatement of the century.Dude as I advise Gipper all the time and skye just recently as well about this evil NAZI disinfo agent,-
> 
> He so OBVIOUSLY on the governments payroll sent here to troll
> 
> trust me you are better off trying to reason with a brick wall than you are with this shill.This is coming from someone who has a long history with this paid shill going back years with him.He trolls on several political message boards everywhere on JFK.
> 
> His boss  pays him very well and obviously has an obsession over this the fact he sends him to  so many message boards to troll all the time and has for several years running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that is HW minutes after JFK was shot.  Maybe...maybe not...on the far left in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in Bush's phony phone call to the FBI implicating an innocent man for wanting to kill JFK a few hours after the murder, possibly an effort to conceal his whereabouts that day.  Add in Hoover's reference to "George Bush" after the murder.  And Dulles' good buddy was Prescott Bush, HW's poppa...all HATED JFK.
> 
> Bush said he was somewhere in Texas that day, but couldn't remember where....too funny.  He has refused to say where he was many times...until Barbara Bush finally gave a convoluted explanation 30 years after the coup d'etat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont know for sure or not that thats Bush there or not but that guy in that photo   does indeed bear a striking resemblence to him for sure though when you look at the photos of what Bush looked like back then during that time and compare the two.
> 
> the fact that Bush lied that he was never employed in the CIA back then and never worked for them before until becoming CIA director under Ford-"notice that was his first promotion by his buddy Ford was CIA director before becoming president?"  You have to believe that could very well be Bush.Too bad there has never been an honest investigation into the assassination huh? the fact there never has been,we'll never know.
> 
> 
> I know you have seen this video below.The evidence  in this  video and the facts revealed in it  prove beyond a doubt to any thinking person not in denial there was a conspiracy,that Bush was involved in this up to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lots of smoke...so to speak.  That video is a good one and effectively blows up the gov's position.
> 
> Remember that Ford was a member to the Warren. Commission... And very willing to do as Dulles instructed.  To his dying day, the disgusting big gov statist demanded Americans believe the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to offer any evidence whatsoever of such lies or even specify a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said lie ..read my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fortunately for the shill,pinochio is not true otherwise he would be right up there with tom brady as someone who would have a nose that would stretch miles long. Dick "im not a crook" Nixon and Bill "i never had sex with that woman." clinton along with tom brady are heros of his the fact they all have the same common theme he has,no conscience or morals.just money.
Click to expand...


You are the proven shill


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> 
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you will be waiting DECADES for that moment to come to frutation when he finds out in the end the money his boss pays him,wont buy him true happiness like he ignorantly believes it will.
Click to expand...


Usually such comments come from the unemployed.

Of course you have admitted in the past living in moms basement so that is an accurate description


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there was only one shooter which was Oswald.
> 
> no evidence of any kind proves otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
Click to expand...


he is only doing what his boss has instructed him to do.to shit all over the floor each time he opens up his mouth same as old fart style does everyday.


I figured you would enjoy that last sentence there.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read article too long to post here:
> 
> The conclusion: "If we stop the physical evidence here. we must consider that there was more than one shooter. A wound of entry in the head, near the temple, as announced to the press that day, and a wound of entry in the throat. Neither of those could have been caused by a shooter in the Texas School Book Depository. More than one shooter defines that a conspiracy took place."
> 
> Multiple Shots from Many Directions Killed JFK - US News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of multiple shooters.
> 
> The entrance wounds were all proven to be in the back and angled to as to indicate entry from above and behind. The exit wounds however were all in the front of kennedy and in line with the entrance wounds. The quote you refer to is from a doctor at PArkland who had no close detailed observation of ANY of the wounds. These are the sort of witnesses that conspiracy theories rely on. An analogy is the immediate impression of a first responder versus the findings of an autopsy. The doctors at Parkland like all emergency room doctors were not the least bit concerned with exploring the details of the bullet wounds and determining where they came from etc,. Their only purpose was to save the life of the patient who was badly injured and dying. This is why the autopsy evidence is the true evidence determining facts.
> 
> The doctors at Bethesda were in fact trained and highly experienced experts in performing autopsies on victims of violent death. Your article tries to repeat the long since proven lie that they had no such training or experience.
> 
> The location of Bethesda was chosen by Jackie kennedy while on Air Force one to en route to DC making it virtually impossible to set up or control the outcome of the autopsy by some vague conspiracy.
> 
> the result so the autopsy prove the bullet wounds entered from above and behind consistent with Oswald's sniper nest. No physical evidence exists anywhere of a second shooter.
> 
> Further support for these facts are ignored by all conspiracy theorists namely the wounds do Governor Connally which were all clearly identified by doctors and investigators as having entered from above and behind. Even the entrance wound in his back is important as it was an elongated incision approximately one inch in length. At first glance it may have seemed to be a knife wound but was in fact a bullet entrance wound mis-shappen because the bullet entered his back sideways. This is perfectly consistent with the type of ammo OSwald used which was documented to fire bullets which were tumblrs meaning they begin spinning end over and after striking something, in this case Kennedy.
> 
> There was no where else for the bullet wound in Connally's back to come from and in order to hit Kennedy first before hitting Connally it had to come from above and behind.
> 
> No entrance wounds were found in the front of either man and no exit wounds in their back. There was also significant damage to the limo which came, again, from above and behind and no where else possible.
> 
> The article you mention is nothing more than an opinion piece repeating the same tired long since debunked lies such as magic bullets which is a myth invented strictly by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is only doing what his boss has instructed him to do.to shit all over the floor each time he opens up his mouth same as old fart style does everyday.
> 
> 
> I figured you would enjoy that last sentence there.
Click to expand...


Thats how you always respond when faced with facts proving that it is merely projection from the weak minded which is you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

It turns out that is was Donalt Trump, according to the panel of moderators at CNBC....


----------



## Alex.

Soupnazi630 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough evidence to suggest there were multiple shooters
> 
> 
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are here on this thread screaming about bush etc.
> 
> What I posted was serious and factual you just do not like it.
> 
> You have yet to offer evidence of a second shooter you made an attempt using old debunked irrelevant facts but that is all.
Click to expand...

My Bush vid was more fun than not and was directed at the audience I was having fun with.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


 They all come from you the list and juvenile cry baby.

I have never posted a complaint to the mods but you have reported many people when embarrassed


----------



## Soupnazi630

Alex. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tHere is none actually.
> 
> All of the physical evidence shows Oswald was the only shooter and this is supported by the vast majority of witnesses.
> 
> It is also supported by the actions of Oswald after the fact.
> 
> He was the only TSBD employee to leave the scene and not return.
> 
> He was the only person who shot a police officer in an attempt to avoid being apprehended.
> 
> The truth is people want there to be another shooter but there is no evidence of one.
> 
> 
> 
> You are conveniently omitting other equally import factors as I have provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not I addressed them directly and showed clearly why they are not evidence of a second shooter,
> 
> It is you ignoring that fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look there are enough bullshit artists on the internet when you decide you wish to have a serious discussion I will be available,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are here on this thread screaming about bush etc.
> 
> What I posted was serious and factual you just do not like it.
> 
> You have yet to offer evidence of a second shooter you made an attempt using old debunked irrelevant facts but that is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Bush vid was more fun than not and was directed at the audience I was having fun with.
Click to expand...

So you agree there is no evidence of any one but Oswald shooting Kennedy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.



Nope all farts and lies from you and no one else


----------



## LA RAM FAN

worth repeating because it is SO true.lol

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> worth repeating because it is SO true.lol
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


No it is only you doing that


----------



## gipper

More on the murderous - Allen Dulles....interesting article.  Ever heard of the Safari Club?

_Dulles stated his worldview publicly and explicitly in 1938 during his only run for political office: “Democracy only works if the so-called intelligent people make it work. You can’t sit back and let democracy run itself.”  ---_*no doubt most of our recent Presidents would agree with him*_...Gipper_

_In a sense, however, all of The Devil’s Chessboard seems to exist to set the stage for the final chapters about the assassinations of John F. Kennedy and Robert Kennedy. In the first 500 pages you are convinced that Dulles would have had no moral qualms about killing any politician, including Americans. You learn Dulles had a lifetime of experience in arranging assassinations, and apparent ties to attempts to overthrow or murder French president Charles de Gaulle. And you discover the depth of his grudge against John F. Kennedy, who dismissed him and several of his key underlings after the Bay of Pigs.

But were JFK and possibly Robert Kennedy killed by conspiracies involving Dulles? That’s the conjecture of The Devil’s Chessboard. There’s no question Talbot has pulled together a lot of suggestive old information, and uncovered some that’s new. Furthermore, he certainly proves there was a great deal of reluctance on the part of journalists and politicians at the time to pull on even the most obvious threads. But 50 years later, I don’t think there’s any way to say much for sure on this subject, except that it’s pretty interesting._

The surveillance state is alive and well...amazingly many Americans are clueless.  America may be more like the USSR than Russia is.


_Moreover, it’s still right there in front of us today. Talbot recently argued, “The surveillance state that Snowden and others have exposed is very much a legacy of the Dulles past. I think Dulles would have been delighted by how technology and other developments have allowed the American security state to go much further than he went.”

Or as a staff member of the 1970s congressional investigation of Kennedy’s murder said in an interview with Talbot: “One CIA official told me, ‘So you’re from Congress — what the hell is that to us? You’ll be packed up and gone in a couple of years, and we’ll still be here.’” According to The Devil’s Chessboard, the Safari never ends.
A New Biography Traces the Pathology of Allen Dulles and His Appalling Cabal_


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> More on the murderous - Allen Dulles....interesting article.  Ever heard of the Safari Club?
> 
> _Dulles stated his worldview publicly and explicitly in 1938 during his only run for political office: “Democracy only works if the so-called intelligent people make it work. You can’t sit back and let democracy run itself.”  ---_*no doubt most of our recent Presidents would agree with him*_...Gipper_
> 
> _In a sense, however, all of The Devil’s Chessboard seems to exist to set the stage for the final chapters about the assassinations of John F. Kennedy and Robert Kennedy. In the first 500 pages you are convinced that Dulles would have had no moral qualms about killing any politician, including Americans. You learn Dulles had a lifetime of experience in arranging assassinations, and apparent ties to attempts to overthrow or murder French president Charles de Gaulle. And you discover the depth of his grudge against John F. Kennedy, who dismissed him and several of his key underlings after the Bay of Pigs.
> 
> But were JFK and possibly Robert Kennedy killed by conspiracies involving Dulles? That’s the conjecture of The Devil’s Chessboard. There’s no question Talbot has pulled together a lot of suggestive old information, and uncovered some that’s new. Furthermore, he certainly proves there was a great deal of reluctance on the part of journalists and politicians at the time to pull on even the most obvious threads. But 50 years later, I don’t think there’s any way to say much for sure on this subject, except that it’s pretty interesting._
> 
> The surveillance state is alive and well...amazingly many Americans are clueless.  America may be more like the USSR than Russia is.
> 
> 
> _Moreover, it’s still right there in front of us today. Talbot recently argued, “The surveillance state that Snowden and others have exposed is very much a legacy of the Dulles past. I think Dulles would have been delighted by how technology and other developments have allowed the American security state to go much further than he went.”
> 
> Or as a staff member of the 1970s congressional investigation of Kennedy’s murder said in an interview with Talbot: “One CIA official told me, ‘So you’re from Congress — what the hell is that to us? You’ll be packed up and gone in a couple of years, and we’ll still be here.’” According to The Devil’s Chessboard, the Safari never ends.
> A New Biography Traces the Pathology of Allen Dulles and His Appalling Cabal_



All of which is partisan spin and conjecture with no evidence linking him to a crime


----------



## gipper

Many think Dulles masterminded the killing.  He certainly did the coverup.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Many think Dulles masterminded the killing.  He certainly did the coverup.


WHat you mean is you believe he did.

You have no evidence of either assertion


----------



## LA RAM FAN

worth repeating because it is SO true.lol

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Many think Dulles masterminded the killing.  He certainly did the coverup.



and the people who try to deny that reality can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> More on the murderous - Allen Dulles....interesting article.  Ever heard of the Safari Club?
> 
> _Dulles stated his worldview publicly and explicitly in 1938 during his only run for political office: “Democracy only works if the so-called intelligent people make it work. You can’t sit back and let democracy run itself.”  ---_*no doubt most of our recent Presidents would agree with him*_...Gipper_
> 
> _In a sense, however, all of The Devil’s Chessboard seems to exist to set the stage for the final chapters about the assassinations of John F. Kennedy and Robert Kennedy. In the first 500 pages you are convinced that Dulles would have had no moral qualms about killing any politician, including Americans. You learn Dulles had a lifetime of experience in arranging assassinations, and apparent ties to attempts to overthrow or murder French president Charles de Gaulle. And you discover the depth of his grudge against John F. Kennedy, who dismissed him and several of his key underlings after the Bay of Pigs.
> 
> But were JFK and possibly Robert Kennedy killed by conspiracies involving Dulles? That’s the conjecture of The Devil’s Chessboard. There’s no question Talbot has pulled together a lot of suggestive old information, and uncovered some that’s new. Furthermore, he certainly proves there was a great deal of reluctance on the part of journalists and politicians at the time to pull on even the most obvious threads. But 50 years later, I don’t think there’s any way to say much for sure on this subject, except that it’s pretty interesting._
> 
> The surveillance state is alive and well...amazingly many Americans are clueless.  America may be more like the USSR than Russia is.
> 
> 
> _Moreover, it’s still right there in front of us today. Talbot recently argued, “The surveillance state that Snowden and others have exposed is very much a legacy of the Dulles past. I think Dulles would have been delighted by how technology and other developments have allowed the American security state to go much further than he went.”
> 
> Or as a staff member of the 1970s congressional investigation of Kennedy’s murder said in an interview with Talbot: “One CIA official told me, ‘So you’re from Congress — what the hell is that to us? You’ll be packed up and gone in a couple of years, and we’ll still be here.’” According to The Devil’s Chessboard, the Safari never ends.
> A New Biography Traces the Pathology of Allen Dulles and His Appalling Cabal_


america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.

Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> worth repeating because it is SO true.lol
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


Everytime you repeat it it is actually you doing the lying and farting.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many think Dulles masterminded the killing.  He certainly did the coverup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the people who try to deny that reality can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
Click to expand...


You are the person denying reality and slinging shit in defeat and that is proven fact


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More on the murderous - Allen Dulles....interesting article.  Ever heard of the Safari Club?
> 
> _Dulles stated his worldview publicly and explicitly in 1938 during his only run for political office: “Democracy only works if the so-called intelligent people make it work. You can’t sit back and let democracy run itself.”  ---_*no doubt most of our recent Presidents would agree with him*_...Gipper_
> 
> _In a sense, however, all of The Devil’s Chessboard seems to exist to set the stage for the final chapters about the assassinations of John F. Kennedy and Robert Kennedy. In the first 500 pages you are convinced that Dulles would have had no moral qualms about killing any politician, including Americans. You learn Dulles had a lifetime of experience in arranging assassinations, and apparent ties to attempts to overthrow or murder French president Charles de Gaulle. And you discover the depth of his grudge against John F. Kennedy, who dismissed him and several of his key underlings after the Bay of Pigs.
> 
> But were JFK and possibly Robert Kennedy killed by conspiracies involving Dulles? That’s the conjecture of The Devil’s Chessboard. There’s no question Talbot has pulled together a lot of suggestive old information, and uncovered some that’s new. Furthermore, he certainly proves there was a great deal of reluctance on the part of journalists and politicians at the time to pull on even the most obvious threads. But 50 years later, I don’t think there’s any way to say much for sure on this subject, except that it’s pretty interesting._
> 
> The surveillance state is alive and well...amazingly many Americans are clueless.  America may be more like the USSR than Russia is.
> 
> 
> _Moreover, it’s still right there in front of us today. Talbot recently argued, “The surveillance state that Snowden and others have exposed is very much a legacy of the Dulles past. I think Dulles would have been delighted by how technology and other developments have allowed the American security state to go much further than he went.”
> 
> Or as a staff member of the 1970s congressional investigation of Kennedy’s murder said in an interview with Talbot: “One CIA official told me, ‘So you’re from Congress — what the hell is that to us? You’ll be packed up and gone in a couple of years, and we’ll still be here.’” According to The Devil’s Chessboard, the Safari never ends.
> A New Biography Traces the Pathology of Allen Dulles and His Appalling Cabal_
> 
> 
> 
> america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.
> 
> Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.
Click to expand...


Oswald killed Kennedy as the evidence proves.

He had twisted reasons but nothing to suggest it had anything to do with the fed nor was Kennedy ever ging to abolish the fed.

You fail in facts and speculation as always


----------



## gipper

Oswald likely never fired a shot that day.  The evidence is overwhelming that he did not kill JFK and the evidence that he never fired a shot that day, is nearly as overwhelming.

The evidence clearly shows a conspiracy occurred and a cover-up ensured.  

Most Americans know this, but there are those who are just stubborn, stupid, or slavish believers in the lying State.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Oswald likely never fired a shot that day.  The evidence is overwhelming that he did not kill JFK and the evidence that he never fired a shot that day, is nearly as overwhelming.
> 
> The evidence clearly shows a conspiracy occurred and a cover-up ensured.
> 
> Most Americans know this, but there are those who are just stubborn, stupid, or slavish believers in the lying State.


You are quote wrong the evidence is in fact overwhelming that he did fire 3 shots and there is no evidence that anyone else did.

You have yet to cite any such evidence but you keep repeating it exists. An assertion means nothing. The evidence that OSwald killed Kennedy has been cited and provided ad nauseum the Warren Commission presented mountains of this evidence. You have never read or fact checked the report but merely attack the report without evidence again.

There is no evidence of a conspiracy or coverup. Furthermore the claim that conspiracy theorists and their fans are smarter is a circular argument with no basis in truth. You have no superior enlightened or intellectual position to argue from.


----------



## gipper

There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.



well THATS old news,everybody knows that,thats the understatement of the century.You've proven that throughout this entire thread with my help of course.lol

so lets move on to my post,what are your thoughts here about this?

america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.

Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well THATS old news,everybody knows that,thats the understatement of the century.You've proven that throughout this entire thread with my help of course.lol
> 
> so lets move on to my post,what are your thoughts here about this?
> 
> america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.
> 
> Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.
Click to expand...

I am not aware of JFK's plans to end the Fed.  Can you provide references?
I do not doubt that the banker owned US gov will start WWIII to protect the reserve currency status.  Putin is no doubt a threat to them.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.


Yes there most certainly is overwhelming evidence which has been provided to you that he was on the sixth floor and he fired the only 3 shots in dealey.

You can deny all.you like but you are denying fact and reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well THATS old news,everybody knows that,thats the understatement of the century.You've proven that throughout this entire thread with my help of course.lol
> 
> so lets move on to my post,what are your thoughts here about this?
> 
> america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.
> 
> Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of JFK's plans to end the Fed.  Can you provide references?
> I do not doubt that the banker owned US gov will start WWIII to protect the reserve currency status.  Putin is no doubt a threat to them.
Click to expand...

That's because there is no evidence he planned to shut down the thread.


----------



## gipper

No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.

Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.



This is simply not true for several reasons.

Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.

What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.

The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found. 

That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.

It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.

Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.

Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.

No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.

On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.

You are flat out denying fact and reality again


----------



## LA RAM FAN

worth repeating because it is SO true.lol

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well THATS old news,everybody knows that,thats the understatement of the century.You've proven that throughout this entire thread with my help of course.lol
> 
> so lets move on to my post,what are your thoughts here about this?
> 
> america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.
> 
> Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of JFK's plans to end the Fed.  Can you provide references?
> I do not doubt that the banker owned US gov will start WWIII to protect the reserve currency status.  Putin is no doubt a threat to them.
Click to expand...


It seems you have not researched this as throughly as i thought you had.

The bankers have been behind every presidential assassination and every major war. Lincoln and Kennedy were killed for the same reason. same as with JFK,John Wilkes Booth was their patsy and lone nutter same as oswald was.

as you can see from this link below,for five months are money was backed by silver and actually worth something.the money we have now is not backed by anything,it is as worthless as monopoly money.

for the trolls who try to deny this reality that JFK was killed by the bankers,many reseachers have the proof that he was because while in office,he had a couple hundred thousand or so notes printed out that said UNITED STATES NOTES on them instead of the notes we have now that say federal reserve notes on them. I have met researchers who were alive back then who STILL have some of those notes printed that said united states notes on them. a friend of mine has a few at his house.

after the assassination,Lyndon Johnson immediately stopped the printing of the notes two days later.


as you can see from these quotes by Thomas Jefferson and Abraham Lincoln,they knew what an evil entity the federal reserve is, what they said back then has come full circle and is happening RIGHT NOW. that is why i think they will try and start WWIII with Russia because Russia has gotten smart,they are off the dollar.


On June 4, 1963, a virtually unknown Presidential decree,Executive Order 11110, was signed with the authority to basically strip the Rothschild Bank of its power to loan money to the United States Federal Government at interest.

When President John Fitzgerald Kennedy signed this Order, it returned to the United States federal government, specifically the Treasury Department, the Constitutional power to create and issue currency - money – without going through the privately owned Rothschild Federal Reserve Bank.

kennedy knew that if the silver-backed United States Notes were widely circulated, they would have eliminated the demand for Federal Reserve Notes. This is a very simple matter of economics. The USN was backed by silver and the FRN was not backed by anything of intrinsic value.

"The money power preys upon the nation in time of peace and conspires against it in times of adversity. It is more despotic than monarchy, more insolent than autocracy, more selfish than bureaucracy. I see in the near future a crisis approaching that unnerves me, and causes me to tremble for the safety of our country. Corporations have been enthroned, an era of corruption will follow, and the money power of the country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working upon the prejudices of the people, until the wealth is aggregated in a few hands, and the republic is destroyed."Lincoln continued to fight against the central bank, and some now believe that it was his anticipated success in influencing Congress to limit the life of the Bank of the United States to just the war years that was the motivating factor behind his assassination.

In 1835, President Andrew Jackson declared his disdain for the international bankers:
"You are a den of vipers. I intend to rout you out, and by the Eternal God I will rout you out. If the people only understood the rank injustice of our money and banking system, there would be a revolution before morning."There followed an (unsuccessful) assassination attempt on President Jackson's life. Jackson had told his vice president, Martin Van Buren,
"The bank, Mr. Van Buren, is trying to kill me."Was this the beginning of a pattern of intrigue that would plague the White House itself over the coming decades? Was his (and Lincoln's) death related by an invisible thread to the international bankers?

JFK Killed After Shutting Down Rothschild’s Federal Reserve; List of US Presidents Murdered by the Rothschild Banking Cartel | Humans Are Free

as you can see from this video below,many  presidents spoke out on how dangerous the federal reserve rothschild bank is.


The only president  who spoke out against the fed  and LIVED surviving an assassination attempt from the bankers was Andrew Jackson. that is why each president since JFK has lived as well because they have not tried to get rid of the fed.

Glenn Beck spoke about how the fed is dangerous as well,to no surprise after doing so,fox news fired him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all this information i have posted here is again WHY they will probably try and start a war with russia with our corrupt CIA behind it all since the CIA does the dirty work for the fed.they will probably try and start world war III with Russia since Russia unlike our government,is smart and has gotten off the dollar.

our country is like russias was under stalins rule where Russia is actually following the constitution of the united states.far more so than we are thats for sure.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
Click to expand...

So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.  

The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart. 

The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
Click to expand...


you should ask the paid shill to look at my last post.lol

and actually i think you meant his and the governments circumstantial evidence against your hard factual evidence there is no proof oswald fired the shots and there was a conspiracy.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should ask the paid shill to look at my last post.lol
> 
> and actually i think you meant his and the governments circumstantial evidence against your hard factual evidence there is no proof oswald fired the shots and there was a conspiracy.
Click to expand...

Of the many holes in the government's story, the belief that Oswald shoots JFK, ends up seconds later in the lunch room, sticks around for awhile, takes a bus then a cab to his apartment, then be seen waiting for bus, then kills a cop in board daylight, then goes to a movie theater...is so ludicrous it boggles the mind. 

Even the dumbest assassin knows he must get as far away from the shooting as quickly as possible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should ask the paid shill to look at my last post.lol
> 
> and actually i think you meant his and the governments circumstantial evidence against your hard factual evidence there is no proof oswald fired the shots and there was a conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the many holes in the government's story, the belief that Oswald shoots JFK, ends up seconds later in the lunch room, sticks around for awhile, takes a bus then a cab to his apartment, then be seen waiting for bus, then kills a cop in board daylight, then goes to a movie theater...is so ludicrous it boggles the mind.
> 
> Even the dumbest assassin knows he must get as far away from the shooting as quickly as possible.
Click to expand...


what did the shill say before on that other thread when you asked him if he had just shot the president,would he have gone down a flight of stairs into the breakroom and buy a coke? what was the answer his boss  told  him post to you then?


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> worth repeating because it is SO true.lol
> 
> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.


You are the only one doing that and lying about it


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence proving Oswald fired a gun that day.  There is no evidence proving Oswald was even on the sixth floor.  There is no evidence the shitty bolt action rifle the government claimed was fired, was even fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well THATS old news,everybody knows that,thats the understatement of the century.You've proven that throughout this entire thread with my help of course.lol
> 
> so lets move on to my post,what are your thoughts here about this?
> 
> america is indeed much more like communist Russia now under Stalins rule now where Russia is much more of a free country that america has ever been since 1913 when the fed took over which was a major reason why JFK was killed was he was going to abolish the fed.
> 
> Russia is smart,they are off the dollar now which makes the bankers angry and why they will probably try and start WWIII with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of JFK's plans to end the Fed.  Can you provide references?
> I do not doubt that the banker owned US gov will start WWIII to protect the reserve currency status.  Putin is no doubt a threat to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you have not researched this as throughly as i thought you had.
> 
> The bankers have been behind every presidential assassination and every major war. Lincoln and Kennedy were killed for the same reason. same as with JFK,John Wilkes Booth was their patsy and lone nutter same as oswald was.
> 
> as you can see from this link below,for five months are money was backed by silver and actually worth something.the money we have now is not backed by anything,it is as worthless as monopoly money.
> 
> for the trolls who try to deny this reality that JFK was killed by the bankers,many reseachers have the proof that he was because while in office,he had a couple hundred thousand or so notes printed out that said UNITED STATES NOTES on them instead of the notes we have now that say federal reserve notes on them. I have met researchers who were alive back then who STILL have some of those notes printed that said united states notes on them. a friend of mine has a few at his house.
> 
> after the assassination,Lyndon Johnson immediately stopped the printing of the notes two days later.
> 
> 
> as you can see from these quotes by Thomas Jefferson and Abraham Lincoln,they knew what an evil entity the federal reserve is, what they said back then has come full circle and is happening RIGHT NOW. that is why i think they will try and start WWIII with Russia because Russia has gotten smart,they are off the dollar.
> 
> 
> On June 4, 1963, a virtually unknown Presidential decree,Executive Order 11110, was signed with the authority to basically strip the Rothschild Bank of its power to loan money to the United States Federal Government at interest.
> 
> When President John Fitzgerald Kennedy signed this Order, it returned to the United States federal government, specifically the Treasury Department, the Constitutional power to create and issue currency - money – without going through the privately owned Rothschild Federal Reserve Bank.
> 
> kennedy knew that if the silver-backed United States Notes were widely circulated, they would have eliminated the demand for Federal Reserve Notes. This is a very simple matter of economics. The USN was backed by silver and the FRN was not backed by anything of intrinsic value.
> 
> "The money power preys upon the nation in time of peace and conspires against it in times of adversity. It is more despotic than monarchy, more insolent than autocracy, more selfish than bureaucracy. I see in the near future a crisis approaching that unnerves me, and causes me to tremble for the safety of our country. Corporations have been enthroned, an era of corruption will follow, and the money power of the country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working upon the prejudices of the people, until the wealth is aggregated in a few hands, and the republic is destroyed."Lincoln continued to fight against the central bank, and some now believe that it was his anticipated success in influencing Congress to limit the life of the Bank of the United States to just the war years that was the motivating factor behind his assassination.
> 
> In 1835, President Andrew Jackson declared his disdain for the international bankers:
> "You are a den of vipers. I intend to rout you out, and by the Eternal God I will rout you out. If the people only understood the rank injustice of our money and banking system, there would be a revolution before morning."There followed an (unsuccessful) assassination attempt on President Jackson's life. Jackson had told his vice president, Martin Van Buren,
> "The bank, Mr. Van Buren, is trying to kill me."Was this the beginning of a pattern of intrigue that would plague the White House itself over the coming decades? Was his (and Lincoln's) death related by an invisible thread to the international bankers?
> 
> JFK Killed After Shutting Down Rothschild’s Federal Reserve; List of US Presidents Murdered by the Rothschild Banking Cartel | Humans Are Free
> 
> as you can see from this video below,many  presidents spoke out on how dangerous the federal reserve rothschild bank is.
> 
> 
> The only president  who spoke out against the fed  and LIVED surviving an assassination attempt from the bankers was Andrew Jackson. that is why each president since JFK has lived as well because they have not tried to get rid of the fed.
> 
> Glenn Beck spoke about how the fed is dangerous as well,to no surprise after doing so,fox news fired him.
Click to expand...


JFK did do away with the fed.

Executive order 11110 did not do away with the fed either.

As usual complete fail


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
Click to expand...


There is nothing circumstantial about the evidence I cited.

It is rock solid damning evidence.

You on the other hand have none whatsoever.

No expert you can cite has any credible evidence either. Although it is interesting that you have yet to post any in any fashion.

Yes government lies and sometimes tells the truth.

Saying government has lied proves nothing it certainly does not prove it lies ALL the time. Once again this is about evidence and not circumstantial evidence either but overwhelming solid evidence.

There is no evidence of a conspiracy you keep claiming there is but have never shown any and neither have the legions of authors and movie makers. No on is ignoring it you are simply insisting on what does not exist


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should ask the paid shill to look at my last post.lol
> 
> and actually i think you meant his and the governments circumstantial evidence against your hard factual evidence there is no proof oswald fired the shots and there was a conspiracy.
Click to expand...

You are simply lying


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw Oswald with a gun on the sixth plan and shoot JFK.  It is all speculation by the government to cover up its own actions.
> 
> Oswald was found on the second floor lunch room just seconds after the shots were fired.  The government claims he shot the president, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, down four flights of stairs and waltz into the lunch room cool as a cucumber and NO ONE SAW HIM until he was confronted by a cop with gun drawn.  Absurd...no one who has researched the event HONESTLY...believes the government's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not true for several reasons.
> 
> Yes no one was actually on the sixth floor with him and no one saw him shoot. That however is irrelevant. No one saw ANYBODY firing a gun from anywhere in Dealey plaza. But we know someone did because two men were shot. It is not uncommon to find cases of premeditated murder with no immediate witnesses who saw the actual murder. This is because premeditated means planned and even a person of below average intelligence may well understand that it is best not to have witnesses.
> 
> What we do have is witnesses such as Charlie Givens who worked in the TSBD and saw Oswald on the sixth floor and even spoke to him on the sixth floor shortly before the assassination. He left Oswald there. This places Oswald on the sixth floor. When witnesses see someone in a certain location and then leave the person alone it is reasonable to conclude that said person remained there at least for a while and such is the case with Oswald.
> 
> The truly compelling evidence is the physical evidence which you pretend does not exist. His rifle with his prints ( and no other prints ) was found on the sixth floor. The bag he hid the rifle in was found on the sixth floor and on the bag were found fibers which exclusively matched the blanket which he had hidden the rifle under while storing it in Ruth Paine's garage. Shell cases were found and chemically proven to have been fired from his rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle and one had his print on it. All bullets or fragments of bullet recovered from the scene were chemically proven to have been fired from his exact rifle and no other. No other bullets or expended cartridges were found.
> 
> That is only some of the evidence and it is overwhelming nor have you challenged it or offered conflicting evidence.
> 
> It was actually two minutes after the shooting that he was confronted by other employees and a police officer on the second floor not as you say a matter of seconds. This allows more than ample time to stash the weapon behind some boxes ( where it was found ) and WALK down to the second floor. This fact has been proven by endless tests. MAny people have walked from the snipers nest to the spot where he stashed the rifle, paused and walked down to the second floor in less than two minutes. Your implication that he could not have done it is PROVEN false.
> 
> Yes the Warren Commission has researched this honestly as have many others. Like all who attack the Warren COmmission you have not read their report and cannot provide a shred of evidence that they were dishonest you only repeat the assertion WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> Much like your repeated claim that the government covered up their own shooting of Kennedy is unsupported by any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat it you are only stating a belief WITHOUT evidence.
> 
> On the other hand the evidence that Oswald shot Kennedy is more crushing and overwhelming than most murders which are solved and result in conviction.
> 
> You are flat out denying fact and reality again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is your's and the government's circumstantial evidence is better than mine and many expert's circumstantial evidence.
> 
> The thing is we know the government lies and lies often.  Believing them is not smart.
> 
> The evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming.  You can chose to ignore it, but again that just means you are not intelligent enough to accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should ask the paid shill to look at my last post.lol
> 
> and actually i think you meant his and the governments circumstantial evidence against your hard factual evidence there is no proof oswald fired the shots and there was a conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the many holes in the government's story, the belief that Oswald shoots JFK, ends up seconds later in the lunch room, sticks around for awhile, takes a bus then a cab to his apartment, then be seen waiting for bus, then kills a cop in board daylight, then goes to a movie theater...is so ludicrous it boggles the mind.
> 
> Even the dumbest assassin knows he must get as far away from the shooting as quickly as possible.
Click to expand...



Once again you are being dishonest because you have no evidence.

It was not MERELY second later that he was confronted in the lunchroom it was MINUTES later and it has been proven endlessly that this was ample time to stash the rifl walk down the stairs to the second floor and be seen by the witnesses. There is no question here. It is not a hole which is why you insist on calling it seconds rather than the minutes it actually took place in.

Murders happen all the time and many people act in similar fashion. Take the Manson family murders for example. They hung around for a while, walked away, stopped to trespass and use some guys garden hose to wash off, then went to a diner for ice cream. Endless murders can be shown where people take their time waltzing away as though they are not concerned with getting caught.

Oswald was better off acting as he did he did not RUN from the scene he calmly left at a natural pace and this makes much more sense. Bolting and running as fast as you can ATTRACTS attention which is what he would have wished to avoid. His movements after the fact are senseless because he had no where to go. 

Murder is an irrational act and therefore it is COMMON for murderers to act in an irrational act. You are insisting that someone did something irrational and then should have acted rationally.

Sorry but you have no evidence and the evidence PROVES he did precisely what you do not believe


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


No that was you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


No that was always you and still is


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


No they all.come from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


They are all.from you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## gipper

New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.  






*Two Faces, Neither Good*
For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.

From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)

Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.

This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


No the lies and farts are all from you.


----------



## gipper

*Earl Warren to LBJ: “I’ll just do whatever you say.”  *Now that is a great jurist for you!!!

The years since the first assassination investigation was hastily concluded in September 1964 have not been kind to the Warren Commission. Subsequent inquiries have found the commission’s process, and the resulting report, horrendously flawed. And there are lingering questions about the very origins of the commission. First, all the members were appointed by Kennedy’s successor, Lyndon B. Johnson, who was – stark as this may sound – a chief beneficiary of the assassination, having immediately replaced the dead president to become the thirty-sixth president of the United States.

Bush and The JFK Hit, Part 3: Where was Poppy November 22, 1963? - WhoWhatWhy


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Faces, Neither Good*
> For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.
> 
> From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)
> 
> Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.
> 
> This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
> RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy



There is no evidence that Bush 41 was involved.

Likely means nothing and is not even true but just an opinion.

Even the book you cited has no evidence.

The old memo prepared for George Bush has long since been shown to be prepared for a different George Bush which is not an uncommon name,

You still have nothing but wild speculation


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> *Earl Warren to LBJ: “I’ll just do whatever you say.”  *Now that is a great jurist for you!!!
> 
> The years since the first assassination investigation was hastily concluded in September 1964 have not been kind to the Warren Commission. Subsequent inquiries have found the commission’s process, and the resulting report, horrendously flawed. And there are lingering questions about the very origins of the commission. First, all the members were appointed by Kennedy’s successor, Lyndon B. Johnson, who was – stark as this may sound – a chief beneficiary of the assassination, having immediately replaced the dead president to become the thirty-sixth president of the United States.
> 
> Bush and The JFK Hit, Part 3: Where was Poppy November 22, 1963? - WhoWhatWhy




The accusations have not been kind ig is true but the accusations are fictional.

People fail to give any such examples of these flaws but only generalizations. This is because NO ONE has found a shred of evidence to dispute the findings of the commission. On the other hand the commission arrived at it's findings by following and examining a mountain of hardcore evidence which you have yet to even challenge.

There is nothing at all wrong or flawed with LBJ appointing the commission since he was the president.

You are repeating the same old nonsense and claims without evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Faces, Neither Good*
> For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.
> 
> From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)
> 
> Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.
> 
> This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
> RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy




Never gets old watching you hand the nazi shills ass to him on a platter.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


No everyone knows they all.come from you


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Faces, Neither Good*
> For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.
> 
> From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)
> 
> Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.
> 
> This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
> RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gets old watching you hand the nazi shills ass to him on a platter.
Click to expand...


There is no nazi here and he is the one who lost that exchange.

If course you know what that is like since you consistently lose every argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gotta say again since it is so much the truth.lol

Never gets old watching you hand the nazi shills ass to him on a platter.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Faces, Neither Good*
> For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.
> 
> From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)
> 
> Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.
> 
> This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
> RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gets old watching you hand the nazi shills ass to him on a platter.
Click to expand...

Except that you Re the only nazi here being handed his ass on a routine basis.

Everyone knows that is the truth


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> New column on Poppy Bush.  He likely was involved in the JFK coup d'etat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Faces, Neither Good*
> For anyone unfamiliar with my work: I spent five years researching Poppy and his clan for my book, _Family of Secrets__. _In the course of my digging, I was positively gobsmacked to discover that this supposedly mild-mannered, nerdy, inarticulate, awkward, indecisive fellow had actually been much more interesting and consequential.
> 
> From the moment he went to World War II as a naval aviator through successive stints as an oilman, congressman, diplomat, and party official, his official work masked the fact that he was deeply immersed in the spy world. He was involved with a succession of highly secretive covert operations affecting not just outcomes in his own country but around the world — from the Bay of Pigs to coups abroad and scandals and cataclysms at home — including Watergate and Iran Contra. (To learn more, begin here,Part 1 of a series of 10 excerpts from _Family of Secrets._)
> 
> Publicly, he said he couldn’t recall where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas, but I found out. Guess where? Dallas! Guess who he was working for? The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)! Whose longtime director and master coup planner, Allen Dulles, a close friend of the Bush family, had two years earlier been forced out by JFK.
> 
> This “double life,” explains why in 1976 — at a moment when Congress was digging into the deepest secrets of the CIA and threatening to dismember that powerful and unaccountable club — the man chosen to run it was none other than the “pleasant”, preppy, purported non-spook, George H.W. Bush.
> RussRant: The Poppy Cover-Up Book? - WhoWhatWhy



Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


The  only one lying and carting here is you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


There are no paid shills or Nazis.

The only liar is you and you are the only on farting.

You and the others conspiracy theorists are the only ones being schooled with facts and evidence.

Everyone has seen and knows you have been schooled, crushed and humiated with every post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

till ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> till ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


You have complained to them but I never have.

There is no paid shillnand the only one spreading hot air is you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

till ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


You are the only one slinging shit in defeat then projecting that behavior on others.

You also.are the only one who has complained to the mods.

Everyone has seen it and all have seen you lose every debate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

till ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630

9/11 inside job said:


> Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


You are the only one slinging shit in defeat and lying.

You are also the only one complaining to the mods.

All the foul noise comes from you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

till ANOTHER fart from the NAZI paid shill,the whining crybaby troll who crys to the mods at PF like the baby kid he is.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Never gets old Gipper watching you take the paid nazi shill to school here everyday handing his ass to him on a platter with him only able cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## 7forever

SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes

http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR * 

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*. 
Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source 
of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the 
author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent 
admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that 
he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed 
about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President 
Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S. 
Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents 
would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he 
trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William 
Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League 
charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37 
(1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William 
Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history 
that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of 
what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had 
nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and 
that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered 
anyone around". ...

*In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He 
had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his 
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> 
> DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source
> of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the
> author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent
> admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that
> he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed
> about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President
> Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S.
> Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents
> would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he
> trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William
> Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League
> charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37
> (1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William
> Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history
> that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of
> what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had
> nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and
> that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered
> anyone around". ...
> 
> *In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He
> had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was)
> the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
> out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
> close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
> perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
> ...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
> that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
> writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed
> away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
> dated 11/20/97].


Kicked off another site again or
Out of the home on a day pass?


----------



## namvet

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> 
> DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source
> of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the
> author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent
> admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that
> he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed
> about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President
> Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S.
> Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents
> would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he
> trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William
> Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League
> charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37
> (1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William
> Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history
> that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of
> what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had
> nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and
> that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered
> anyone around". ...
> 
> *In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He
> had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was)
> the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
> out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
> close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
> perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
> ...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
> that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
> writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed
> away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
> dated 11/20/97].
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked off another site again or
> Out of the home on a day pass?
Click to expand...


he's crazier than a shit house rat


----------



## emilynghiem

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> 
> DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source
> of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the
> author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent
> admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that
> he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed
> about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President
> Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S.
> Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents
> would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he
> trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William
> Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League
> charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37
> (1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William
> Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history
> that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of
> what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had
> nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and
> that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered
> anyone around". ...
> 
> *In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He
> had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was)
> the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
> out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
> close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
> perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
> ...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
> that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
> writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed
> away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
> dated 11/20/97].
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked off another site again or
> Out of the home on a day pass?
Click to expand...


I'd like to see a political spoof story, if the Onion hasn't done this already:

BREAKING NEWS: THIS JUST IN
Conspiracy Theorists come to the agreement that
JFK was shot in the head
and 9/11 happened on 9/11.


----------



## daws101

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> 
> DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:
> 
> *SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*.
> Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source
> of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the
> author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent
> admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that
> he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed
> about it." ...*Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President
> Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect*; Harry S.
> Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents
> would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he
> trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William
> Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League
> charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37
> (1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William
> Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history
> that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of
> what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had
> nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and
> that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered
> anyone around". ...
> 
> *In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit*: "He
> had no brain left- *it was blown out...there was nothing left...it was)
> the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come
> out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how
> close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because
> that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out,
> then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating
> further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland
> doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his
> head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed
> perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place".
> ...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"-
> that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in
> writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed
> away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author
> dated 11/20/97].
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked off another site again or
> Out of the home on a day pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's crazier than a shit house rat
Click to expand...

yep and it's untreated!


----------



## 7forever

*She did see them shooting*. Two corrections are in order. *She saw the man fire the shot that killed JFK*.

Jean Hill

Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22nd day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared *Jean Hill*, Address 9402 Bluffcreek, Dallas 27, Texas Age 32 , Phone No. EV1-7419 
Deposes and says:

Mary and I were wanting to take some pictures of the President so we purposely tried to find a place that was open where no people was around and we had been standing half way down toward the underpass on Elm Street on the south side. We were the only people in that area and we were standing right at the curb. The Presidents [sic] car came around the corner and it was over on our side of the street. Just as Mary Moorman started to take a picture we were looking at the president and Jackie in the back seat and they were looking at a little dog between them. Just as the president looked up toward us two shots rang out and I saw the President grab his chest and fall forward across Jackies [sic] lap and she fell across his back and said "My God he has been shot". Three was an instant pause between the first two shots and the motorcade seemingly halted for an instant and three or four more shots rang out and the motorcade sped away. *I thought I saw some men in plain clothes shooting back* but everything was such a blur and Mary was pulling on my leg saying "Get down thery [sic] are shooting". I looked across the street and up the hill and saw a man running toward the monument and I started running over there. By the time I got up to the rail road tracks some policeman that I suppose were [sic] in the motorcade or near by had also arrived and was turning us back and as I came back down the hill Mr. Featherstone of the Times Herald had gotten to Mary and ask her for her picture she had taken of the President, and he brought us to the press room downn [sic] at the Sheriffs office and ask to stay.

/s/ *Jean Hill*

Subscribed and sworn to before me on this the 22nd day of Nov A. D. 1963

*The driver pulled the trigger and the rest of it don't matter much*. It was an inside job.

Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.

albert thomas winking - Google Search


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *She did see them shooting*. Two corrections are in order. *She saw the man fire the shot that killed JFK*.
> 
> Jean Hill
> 
> Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22nd day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared *Jean Hill*, Address 9402 Bluffcreek, Dallas 27, Texas Age 32 , Phone No. EV1-7419
> Deposes and says:
> 
> Mary and I were wanting to take some pictures of the President so we purposely tried to find a place that was open where no people was around and we had been standing half way down toward the underpass on Elm Street on the south side. We were the only people in that area and we were standing right at the curb. The Presidents [sic] car came around the corner and it was over on our side of the street. Just as Mary Moorman started to take a picture we were looking at the president and Jackie in the back seat and they were looking at a little dog between them. Just as the president looked up toward us two shots rang out and I saw the President grab his chest and fall forward across Jackies [sic] lap and she fell across his back and said "My God he has been shot". Three was an instant pause between the first two shots and the motorcade seemingly halted for an instant and three or four more shots rang out and the motorcade sped away. *I thought I saw some men in plain clothes shooting back* but everything was such a blur and Mary was pulling on my leg saying "Get down thery [sic] are shooting". I looked across the street and up the hill and saw a man running toward the monument and I started running over there. By the time I got up to the rail road tracks some policeman that I suppose were [sic] in the motorcade or near by had also arrived and was turning us back and as I came back down the hill Mr. Featherstone of the Times Herald had gotten to Mary and ask her for her picture she had taken of the President, and he brought us to the press room downn [sic] at the Sheriffs office and ask to stay.
> 
> /s/ *Jean Hill*
> 
> Subscribed and sworn to before me on this the 22nd day of Nov A. D. 1963
> 
> *The driver pulled the trigger and the rest of it don't matter much*. It was an inside job.
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> albert thomas winking - Google Search


Nut job alert!


----------



## namvet

so we give on the driver and back to knoll. i think Michael Moron did it


----------



## Freewill

7forever said:


> *She did see them shooting*. Two corrections are in order. *She saw the man fire the shot that killed JFK*.
> 
> Jean Hill
> 
> Before me, the undersigned authority, on this the 22nd day of November A.D. 1963 personally appeared *Jean Hill*, Address 9402 Bluffcreek, Dallas 27, Texas Age 32 , Phone No. EV1-7419
> Deposes and says:
> 
> Mary and I were wanting to take some pictures of the President so we purposely tried to find a place that was open where no people was around and we had been standing half way down toward the underpass on Elm Street on the south side. We were the only people in that area and we were standing right at the curb. The Presidents [sic] car came around the corner and it was over on our side of the street. Just as Mary Moorman started to take a picture we were looking at the president and Jackie in the back seat and they were looking at a little dog between them. Just as the president looked up toward us two shots rang out and I saw the President grab his chest and fall forward across Jackies [sic] lap and she fell across his back and said "My God he has been shot". Three was an instant pause between the first two shots and the motorcade seemingly halted for an instant and three or four more shots rang out and the motorcade sped away. *I thought I saw some men in plain clothes shooting back* but everything was such a blur and Mary was pulling on my leg saying "Get down thery [sic] are shooting". I looked across the street and up the hill and saw a man running toward the monument and I started running over there. By the time I got up to the rail road tracks some policeman that I suppose were [sic] in the motorcade or near by had also arrived and was turning us back and as I came back down the hill Mr. Featherstone of the Times Herald had gotten to Mary and ask her for her picture she had taken of the President, and he brought us to the press room downn [sic] at the Sheriffs office and ask to stay.
> 
> /s/ *Jean Hill*
> 
> Subscribed and sworn to before me on this the 22nd day of Nov A. D. 1963
> 
> *The driver pulled the trigger and the rest of it don't matter much*. It was an inside job.
> 
> Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*.
> 
> albert thomas winking - Google Search



Oh, I thought the whole point was that the white dog she saw did the shooting, and got away without anyone else even seeing the dog.  Definitely an ASPCA hit.


----------



## 7forever

*I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.

*The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed almost 6 years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.

*Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 136

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.






John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 133

So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> *The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed almost 6 years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.
> 
> *Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 136
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 133
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## namvet

oh dear back to the driver who no one saw or noticed. guess he threw the gun outside and was never found ???


----------



## OldLady

Rafael Cruz, Sr. did it.  Doesn't anyone read the National Enquirer anymore?  Jaysus!


----------



## 7forever

namvet said:


> oh dear back to the driver who *no one saw or noticed*. guess he threw the gun outside and was never found ???



According to Specter many eyewitnesses would have named the driver without knowing his name. 

It came from the front. *Specter covered that up by refusing to put on the record those who would've fingered the driver's shot*. This case was closed almost 6 years ago.

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store

It's snippets of evidence such as this that make the internet so awesome. *It is only logical that many people would have been willing say they saw the driver shoot jfk*. This is one of the most obvious facts exposing government evil that has been found thus far. Imagining a world with more truths such as this is much less a dream than ever before. It's a real possibility if the willingness can extend significantly outward. *Somebody refers to a specific person and the front excludes the grassy snow job*.  

In the Introduction, on page xiii, the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in *Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel *Arlen Specter told Ronald Coy Jones,* ronald coy jones - Google Search 

"We have *people* who would testify that they *saw somebody shoot the president from the front*. But *we don't want to interview them*, and *I don't want you to say anything about that, either*."

Nothing of value here December 28, 2013 

*The intro is posted in full on Amazon.com.* Click the link below and scroll down. *The shooter they would have named could've only been the driver of jfk's limousine*. As a last resort click the book link to reach the introduction.

*We Were There*: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 Kindle Edition 

*by Allen Childs MD   (Author) 2013 * Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store





*Alexander J. Marciniszyn was the person who wrote the short review that included that many eyewitnesses saw somebody shoot the President from the front.*

Amazon.com: We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963 eBook: Allen Childs MD: Kindle Store 

*In the Introduction*, on page xiii, *the author writes: "Late in this project, I came upon a startling revelation in Dr. Ron Jones's oral history*. After taking his Warren Commission deposition at Parkland, chief counsel Arlen Specter told Jones, 'We have people who would testify that they saw somebody shoot the president from the front. But we don't want to interview them, and I don't want you to say anything about that, either.'" Not much of a revelation to anyone who's studied the Kennedy assassination in depth. This author just throws up his hands in a "what is history and what is real or not?" kind of way at the end.


----------



## daws101

get kicked out of the 
*coprophilia* site again?


----------



## 7forever

*Jfk was shot three times*. Twice from the front and once in the back. *The back shot is visible in the nix film and occurs just before the headshot*. There were at least three shooters.


----------



## Freewill

Sorry, don't see no head shot in that video coming from the driver.  Especially since it looks as if Mrs. Kennedy would be in the way.

Who in their right mind would do such a thing in front of so many witnesses?  It makes no sense.


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> Sorry, don't see no head shot in that video coming from the driver.  Especially since it looks as if Mrs. Kennedy would be in the way.
> 
> Who in their right mind would do such a thing in front of so many witnesses?  It makes no sense.



The shot in the back is as clear as day. *That debunks the single bullet myth*.


----------



## Freewill

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't see no head shot in that video coming from the driver.  Especially since it looks as if Mrs. Kennedy would be in the way.
> 
> Who in their right mind would do such a thing in front of so many witnesses?  It makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shot in the back is as clear as day. *That debunks the single bullet myth*.
Click to expand...


What I see, as a hunter and a shooter, appeal to authority, is the shot that killed Kennedy came from the rear not the front.  Of course that is in agreement with all serious investigations.  Look at the blood splatter pattern, it is going from back to front.


----------



## 7forever

I guessed a .*38 service revolver* because it was standard for decades. *Maybe Greer's perfect/sitting duck shot also helped create the extreme damage*. 

*The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot. 

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38 
John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 39 

*This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.

*Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*. 

But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> *The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed almost 6 years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.
> 
> *Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 136
> 
> Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 133
> 
> So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.
> 
> *GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


hey seven,your back,where you been for so long?
you proved it was the driver who shot him in the head many times on this thread.

btw,you should go back to PF,I referred someone to your thread there but they refused to look at any of your posts there on the thread  that the driver did it,these people who say the CIA did it and there was a conspiracy like BF for example.they participate in the coverup as much as the magic bullet theorists do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> I guessed a .*38 service revolver* because it was standard for decades. *Maybe Greer's perfect/sitting duck shot also helped create the extreme damage*.
> 
> *The driver shot jfk with a handgun, likely a 38 revolver fired from 6-8 feet in front of the President*. The violent thrashing backwards was caused by the close range shot.
> 
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 38
> John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume VI :: Page 39
> 
> *This interview leaves no doubt about the right rear being blasted out and Greer's close range shot with a high velocity handgun*. This silly interviewer quickly changes the subject after *cerebellum falling out* is brought to light.
> 
> *Dr. Mcclelland*. I think even then you could make the statement that this wound could have resulted from this type bullet fired through this particular mass of soft tissue, losing that much velocity before it exited from the body. Where *you would expect to see this really great hole that is left behind would be*, for instance, *from a very high velocity missile fired at close range with a heavy caliber bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*, which would make a small entrance hole, relatively, and particularly if it entered some portion of the anatomy such as the head, where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. *As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited*.
> 
> But *I don't think the bullet of this nature fired from that distance and going through this large area of homogenous soft tissue would necessarily make the usual kind of exit wound like I just described, with a close range high velocity heavy caliber bullet*. This is why it would be difficult to say with certainty as has been implied in some newspaper articles that quoted me, that you could tell for sure that this was an entrance or an exit wound. I think this was blown up a good deal.


you took not only the lone nut theorists to school here in this post that Greer shot him,but the others that acknowledge it was the CIA and a conspiracy but refuse to admit Greer did it like BF to school as well. they can only whine and cry in defeat and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## Freewill

How many agency/people were in on this plot?

1. Secret Service
2. Parkland doctors
3. FBI
4. CIA
5. Cubans
6. The Warren commissioners
7. LBJ
8. The Mafia
9. LEO

Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald

And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.



This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.


----------



## 7forever

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> hey seven,your back,where you been for so long?
> you proved it was the driver who shot him in the head many times on this thread.
> 
> btw,you should go back to PF,I referred someone to your thread there but they refused to look at any of your posts there on the thread  that the driver did it,these people who say the CIA did it and there was a conspiracy like BF for example.they participate in the coverup as much as the magic bullet theorists do.
Click to expand...


I've been obsessing over the election. Hoping Trump can stop stupid from prevailing yet again. *I suppose the CIA was behind it, but the SS did the actual killing*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freewill said:


> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.



pretty much everyone you listed except the parkland doctors.

three members of the warren commission themselves did not go along with the magic bullet theory,one of them even coined it that and wound up dying mysteriously after that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
Click to expand...



you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> hey seven,your back,where you been for so long?
> you proved it was the driver who shot him in the head many times on this thread.
> 
> btw,you should go back to PF,I referred someone to your thread there but they refused to look at any of your posts there on the thread  that the driver did it,these people who say the CIA did it and there was a conspiracy like BF for example.they participate in the coverup as much as the magic bullet theorists do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been obsessing over the election. Hoping Trump can stop stupid from prevailing yet again. *I suppose the CIA was behind it, but the SS did the actual killing*.
Click to expand...

 
well Greer had connections to the CIA though so they did do it after all.Plus he only fired the fatal head shot not the shots to the throut and back. Its pretty pointless to obsess over Trump winning though.you got to remember,we dont elect these people and put them in office,elections are rigged and they are going to rid it to make sure that evil with Hillary gets the nomination.they will sabotage his election the same way they effectively changed the rules at the last moment to make sure that Ron Paul did not get the republican nomination four years ago.

Trump would be a threat to the establishment and the CIA starting their dirty wars across the country because he would open up the JFK case and have an independent investigation of it as well as get rid of the CIA so i guarantee you,he wont get elected,save getting your hopes up right now.


----------



## daws101

Circle jerk of the century!


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
Click to expand...

100 pages of notes ?
Rock solid proof of your delusions.


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
Click to expand...


Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?


----------



## daws101

proper vetting is not what you do ,you use only information that fits your cognitive bias,
true vetting is looking objectively at both sides of an issue .
you never even attempt that .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
Click to expand...


you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?


----------



## Dale Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
Click to expand...

 I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.


----------



## daws101

Neither do you hand job.


----------



## daws101

Really when? 
Nothing you've done comes any where close, nor will it ever.


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many agency/people were in on this plot?
> 
> 1. Secret Service
> 2. Parkland doctors
> 3. FBI
> 4. CIA
> 5. Cubans
> 6. The Warren commissioners
> 7. LBJ
> 8. The Mafia
> 9. LEO
> 
> Everyone was in on it except Lee Harvey Oswald
> 
> And yet they have kept their secret secret for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
Click to expand...


So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.

They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.

But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.

Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.

For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the best documentary ever done. I have watched it 12 times and taken over a 100 pages of notes so I could do the proper vetting of the information  and I have not been able to find any chinks in their armor. I would make this documentary required viewing if I was a teacher. Wake up, people....we are all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
Click to expand...


I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
Click to expand...


Just not true.  Not long ago there was a fight over a police radio which was keyed on.  It sounded like four shots and that evidence along had the investigation into the shooting conclude a conspiracy.  But later it was shown that there were actually only 3 shots.  As for making the shots.  You were there in Dealey Plaza as was I.  To make those shots would not have been anywhere near impossible it has been proven over and over.


----------



## Freewill

A little man with a crappy gun killed a President, not good enough, the killer needs made bigger to fit the crime of the century..


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pages of notes ?
> Rock solid proof of your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
Click to expand...

Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.


----------



## daws101




----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lil paws101, da gubermint NEVER lies...yeah, I took down a notebook full of notes so I could do a proper veting of the information because ass-wipes like yourself would jump on any little thing that might be suspect in order to discredit all the other stuff. I have to be 100 percent on my game 100 percent of the time. I have no room for error while sorry dipshits like you work incessantly to find any chink in my armor and even when you get proven wromng? Well, you just go to the next piece of information in hopes that you can pick it to pieces....get it now, punkinpuss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
Click to expand...

But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.  

The killing shot clearly came from the front.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
Click to expand...

Bullshit got a link?


----------



## daws101




----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit got a link?
Click to expand...

Damn....there are numerous sources showing he never fired a gun that day...asking for proof only proves you are uninformed.


----------



## daws101




----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn....there are numerous sources showing he never fired a gun that day...asking for proof only proves you are uninformed.
Click to expand...

False !
that just means you can't or won't produce it.. 
Search challenged are we


----------



## daws101

JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The "Paraffin Test"


----------



## daws101

Jim marrs!


----------



## gipper

It is very clear that JFK was murdered by dark nefarious forces within and without our government....and why?  Because he was working diligently to terminate the CIA and the Cold War.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> It is very clear that JFK was murdered by dark nefarious forces within and without our government....and why?  Because he was working diligently to terminate the CIA and the Cold War.


Any credible evidence to support that claim? 
Or just Crapspiracy theory raving?


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very clear that JFK was murdered by dark nefarious forces within and without our government....and why?  Because he was working diligently to terminate the CIA and the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> Any credible evidence to support that claim?
> Or just Crapspiracy theory raving?
Click to expand...

It is everywhere.  You just have to open your closed statist mind.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you seriously DONT have government disinfo agent lying   paid  troll DAWGSHIT on your ignore list dude?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
Click to expand...



Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very clear that JFK was murdered by dark nefarious forces within and without our government....and why?  Because he was working diligently to terminate the CIA and the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> Any credible evidence to support that claim?
> Or just Crapspiracy theory raving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is everywhere.  You just have to open your closed statist mind.
Click to expand...

Bahahahaha!  
Classic non answer.


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
Click to expand...

Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shady ties who magically walks right up to you and shoots you on national TV.

Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
Click to expand...


No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy kicking his ass  from time to time......he has got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
Click to expand...

Bahahahaha! there is absolutely no credible evidence to support that claim! 
On the other hand it's powerful evidence of the gullibility of the ignorant.


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
Click to expand...

yes there are dense folks like the poster in this thread, but a considerable percentage of Americans have never believed the government's story (really lies) about the assassination.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
Click to expand...

You Dale are an excellent example of of it.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes there are dense folks like the poster in this thread, but a considerable percentage of Americans have never believed the government's story (really lies) about the assassination.
Click to expand...

Why so many Americans believe Kennedy assassination conspiracy theories


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
Click to expand...

Only a foolish statist would continue to believe the government's story.  It is as if you have not bothered to consider the THOUSANDS of inconsistencies.

What is the statist's position on all the people with ties to the murder, who were mysteriously murdered after JKF was killed?


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
Click to expand...



Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah!!!  LOL!!!

It sure is magical.  It can somehow make turns in mid air and be made to enter his head from the rear, yet it came from the front...

Its MAGIC...and dummies believe in magic.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a foolish statist would continue to believe the government's story.  It is as if you have not bothered to consider the THOUSANDS of inconsistencies.
> 
> What is the statist's position on all the people with ties to the murder, who were mysteriously murdered after JKF was killed?
Click to expand...



Even some of the major players that were being called in by Garrison's committee ended up dead. They will definitely kill their own to save their hides. The ones that were killed that could contradict the findings of the Warren Commission? They kept dying under mysterious circumstances......I'm sure it was just a coinkydink.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a foolish statist would continue to believe the government's story.  It is as if you have not bothered to consider the THOUSANDS of inconsistencies.
> 
> What is the statist's position on all the people with ties to the murder, who were mysteriously murdered after JKF was killed?
Click to expand...

Every event ever has thousands if inconsistencies and oddities. 
This event is no different. 
As to the so called murders, there is no evidence of an organized effort to pull them off .
It like most all of the myth surrounding the JFK assassination is  wishful thinking.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
Click to expand...

The magic bullet theory was debunked years ago and not by Crapspiracy theorists.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a foolish statist would continue to believe the government's story.  It is as if you have not bothered to consider the THOUSANDS of inconsistencies.
> 
> What is the statist's position on all the people with ties to the murder, who were mysteriously murdered after JKF was killed?
Click to expand...


To answer your last question, there is not particularly unusual about the deaths.  And if you think there is then why were so many others with the same stories left alive?

Think about this.  If I said what are the odds of a named 15 people being killed out of a group of people, however large.  The probability would be very low. (odds against)  But if I said what is the odd of 15 people dying from that group then  the odds are far less.

Also consider that most of those on the list had already made their statements there was really no reason to kill them.

Add to that, if you kill one person to eliminate a threat then it takes at least one person to do the killing if not more.  So the more that are killed the bigger the risk not the smaller.


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
Click to expand...


There was no magic bullet.


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a single shot. Witnesses have him down stairs getting a coke. The shots came from surrounding buildings and from the grassy knoll with what I believe was the kill shot fired from the storm drain by Jack Lawrence after Greer got the signal from the umbrella welding agent instructing him to stop. The Zapruder tape has been altered and they did a shitty job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
Click to expand...


So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched about 1 hour of the video provided.  I will say it was well done.  That alone does not make it true.
> 
> They say 8 shooters but it is pretty well established that there were only 3 shots.  If you want to count the shot that hit the curb then there is only one more.  They have audio of the 3 shots.
> 
> But you were/are claiming that the driver shot Kennedy.  So what is it?  8 shooters that raise the possibility of detection 8 fold?  Seriously there would need to be too many people in on it to every keep it secret this long.
> 
> Now if the conspiracy theorists wanted to say that there was one expert rifleman in the SBD and he shot Kennedy and Oswald was to take the fall that seems more believable.  But even at that it does not explain why Oswald fled the scene and killed Tippets.  Yeah lots of things can be speculated as to why he killed Tippets but all we really know for sure is he did.
> 
> For the theory that the video puts forth, too many people would be involved, all the way up to and including the Kennedy justice department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....and a bolt action rifle used by the best marksman ever could not have gotten off the shots I heard and it was more than three. Not only that, the snipers synchronized their shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit , it's been proven  in many tests that those shot were made by a bolt action rifle gsr test s show the Oswald's rifle had been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Oswald never fired a gun that day, which is why he had to be murdered.
> 
> The killing shot clearly came from the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn....there are numerous sources showing he never fired a gun that day...asking for proof only proves you are uninformed.
Click to expand...


Asking people to prove your point is disingenuous.  

How can someone know that they didn't fire a gun?  In 1963 there was not reliable test.  But a paraffin test was run on Oswald and his hands proved positive but his cheek did not.  We can argue with the experts that say this is to be expected.  But think, if it is going to be said that a neg for the cheek means he didn't fire a gun that day.  then what does two positives tell us?


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...imagine you have just blown the president's head off in broad daylight with hundreds of witnesses....and you merrily stroll into the lunchroom (actually he had to run the length of the sixth floor and down several flights to be found by the cop relaxing with a coke in the lunchroom)...you make no effort to escape...you leisurely walk out of the TBD and stand at a bus stop, but then take a cab home....then somehow you magically kill a cop in broad daylight, then go to the theater, where you are apprehended.  Then a couple days later you are murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a gunman with shaded ties who magically walks right up to you and he shoots you on national TV.
> 
> Only an idiot would believe the government's version of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
Click to expand...


Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
Click to expand...

Except that the kill shot came from the front.

Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
Click to expand...


Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
Click to expand...

When shot from the rear, a piece of your skull does not end up behind you.  Your head does not fall backwards when shot from the rear.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When shot from the rear, a piece of your skull does not end up behind you.  Your head does not fall backwards when shot from the rear.
Click to expand...


It can and it can. Have you ever shot anything?


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
Click to expand...



Came at angle from someone shooting on the right side of the road. More than likely it was a shot fired from the storm drain. It certainly wasn't fired from the book depository building. The shooting was nothing to write home about. The conspirators had put together an all-star sniper team to take him out but the kill shot was fired by some young kid that got a point blank shot at Kennedy only after Greer stopped the car to make it easier. Hell, they have clips showing the S.S being told to stand down and they act like "WTF?". Seriously, anyone that still believes the official story after all these years do so because it hurts too bad to think our "gubermint" would do this to our president. We know that the mafia contributed some of the gunmen with the CIA providing the rest. Frank Sturgis, E Howard Hunt and G Gordon Liddy were involved and ironically they were the ones that were arrested in connection with Watergate . Seems that Nixon was afraid information was being hidden in the DNC headquarters and was gonna be sprung on him before the election against McGovern.


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
Click to expand...



"Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "

Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
Click to expand...


Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
Click to expand...


They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
Click to expand...

Yes...that is a great documentary.

I have studied the assassination for over 20 years and yet, I still find information that I never knew...thanks to a government that has done all it could to hide and cover up information.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
Click to expand...

Bullshit!


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
Click to expand...



Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When shot from the rear, a piece of your skull does not end up behind you.  Your head does not fall backwards when shot from the rear.
Click to expand...

Bahahahaha! 
If the wind is in your face it does. 
Fail.


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When shot from the rear, a piece of your skull does not end up behind you.  Your head not fall backwards when shot from the rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahahahaha!
> If the wind is in your face it does.
> Fail.
Click to expand...

too silly to reply too...wind...yeah too funny.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
Click to expand...

Best you could do? besides that's no what I said. 
It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
Click to expand...

It's complete shit and it reeks of agenda.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When shot from the rear, a piece of your skull does not end up behind you.  Your head not fall backwards when shot from the rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahahahaha!
> If the wind is in your face it does.
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too silly to reply too...wind...yeah too funny.
Click to expand...

Really too silly ?
Then why did you reply?


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
Click to expand...

You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.

Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete shit and it reeks of agenda.
Click to expand...

But the Warren Commission report is completely true....right?  No agenda with the WC right?


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
Click to expand...

Ducking the facts?  
Your Crapspiracy babble is not evidence of anything except your delusions. 
If you have any proof I'm wrong then post it.


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, the kill shot did not come from the front.  Look at the film of the final shot.  The blood splatter goes from rear to front just as would be expected from a shot from the rear.  All recreations, other than conspiracy theory recreations show that the bullets came from the rear.  Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned?  Obviously watching the film there were only two shots shown.  So were did the other shots go?  Were they really that bad of shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete shit and it reeks of agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Warren Commission report is completely true....right?  No agenda with the WC right?
Click to expand...

Deflection. 
Where is your evidence?


----------



## daws101

http://www.newsweek.com/2014/11/28/truth-behind-jfks-assassination-285653.html


----------



## gipper

daws101 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you really think that 8 shooters could time their shots to be perfectly aligned? "
> 
> Yep, they had look outs (mostly Cubans) with radios to give the word when to shoot so they could sync up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete shit and it reeks of agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Warren Commission report is completely true....right?  No agenda with the WC right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> Where is your evidence?
Click to expand...

As I thought.  You really are a statist dupe.

You believe the findings of the WC.  

Damn!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
Click to expand...


Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did the other bullets go and why isn't any shooting you talk about on the Zapruder film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did find bullets. You really ought to watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick. It's 3 and a half hour long but the time flies by. I have watched it ten times and taken down hundreds of notes to do the vetting of information. I will probably watch it another ten times. It is the best documentary ever done and it has no political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complete shit and it reeks of agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Warren Commission report is completely true....right?  No agenda with the WC right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> Where is your evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I thought.  You really are a statist dupe.
> 
> You believe the findings of the WC.
> 
> Damn!!!
Click to expand...

Never said that .
Making shit up is still a deflection. 
Where is your evidence?


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the kill shot came from the front.
> 
> Do you think Oswald had the ability to be in two places at once?
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
Click to expand...

Never said that either. 
You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lil paws101 SEZ????? "My gubermint would never ever lie to me!! ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 info wars !

Full Definition of _credible_


_1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best you could do? besides that's no what I said.
> It's bullshit because there is no evidence a front shot.
> The wind and placement of the head shot would do that.
> I've already posted evidence refuting that non sense.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> info wars !
> 
> Full Definition of _credible_
> 
> 
> _1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_
Click to expand...



Far more credible than Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc, etc..... That was E.Howard Hunt's son they were interviewing with clips from his dad's confession.  So I guess you think that they dressed up an old man and declared he was Hunt, eh? You are awfully dense as well as frightened.. The truth can do that to a sheeple.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a statist dupe, if you believe that.
> 
> Stop posting propaganda...or maybe you really are so uninformed you don't know anything other than the government's story.  That would make you a dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> info wars !
> 
> Full Definition of _credible_
> 
> 
> _1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far more credible than Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc, etc..... That was E.Howard Hunt's son they were interviewing with clips from his dad's confession.  So I guess you think that they dressed up an old man and declared he was Hunt, eh? You are awfully dense as well as frightened.. The truth can do that to a sheeple.
Click to expand...

 you wish !
 you have no corroborating  evidence  that that interview is genuine .
you believing it is doesn't mean jack shit
dense and frightened ?
that as always is you. guys like you are total chicken shits ,


----------



## Dale Smith

daws101 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession would sway lil paws101....he will say he was lying. Frank Sturgis's 17 page confession to a Catholic cardinal? Yeah, that's allll lies! LIES I tell you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> info wars !
> 
> Full Definition of _credible_
> 
> 
> _1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far more credible than Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc, etc..... That was E.Howard Hunt's son they were interviewing with clips from his dad's confession.  So I guess you think that they dressed up an old man and declared he was Hunt, eh? You are awfully dense as well as frightened.. The truth can do that to a sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish !
> you have no corroborating  evidence  that that interview is genuine .
> you believing it is doesn't mean jack shit
> dense and frightened ?
> that as always is you. guys like you are total chicken shits ,
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY shit! That would mean that they were involved in a conspiracy and you don't believe that they exist!!! There would be too many people to keep that quiet if it wasn't legit! (snicker)

I love getting you pissed off when you get exposed for being a dupe. )


----------



## 7forever

[/QUOTE] *FREEWILLY*

Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.[/QUOTE]

You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> info wars !
> 
> Full Definition of _credible_
> 
> 
> _1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far more credible than Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc, etc..... That was E.Howard Hunt's son they were interviewing with clips from his dad's confession.  So I guess you think that they dressed up an old man and declared he was Hunt, eh? You are awfully dense as well as frightened.. The truth can do that to a sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish !
> you have no corroborating  evidence  that that interview is genuine .
> you believing it is doesn't mean jack shit
> dense and frightened ?
> that as always is you. guys like you are total chicken shits ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY shit! That would mean that they were involved in a conspiracy and you don't believe that they exist!!! There would be too many people to keep that quiet if it wasn't legit! (snicker)
> 
> I love getting you pissed off when you get exposed for being a dupe. )
Click to expand...

Don't you know that only government approved sources of information on the assassination are credible...to the statist dupe.


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.....move along folks....nothing to see here=. People really are fucking dense....it staggers the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
Click to expand...

Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.  

Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
Click to expand...


Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
Click to expand...

Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.  

The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.
> 
> The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.
Click to expand...


The Secret Service coming and taking Kennedy's body at gun point should set off someone's bullshit detector and finding that pristine bullet in the gurney JFK was in.....eh, what do I know? LOL!


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that either.
> You have no credibility evidence of either of those alleged conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> info wars !
> 
> Full Definition of _credible_
> 
> 
> _1_ :  offering reasonable grounds for being believed _<a credible account of an accident>_ _<credible witnesses>_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far more credible than Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc, etc..... That was E.Howard Hunt's son they were interviewing with clips from his dad's confession.  So I guess you think that they dressed up an old man and declared he was Hunt, eh? You are awfully dense as well as frightened.. The truth can do that to a sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish !
> you have no corroborating  evidence  that that interview is genuine .
> you believing it is doesn't mean jack shit
> dense and frightened ?
> that as always is you. guys like you are total chicken shits ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY shit! That would mean that they were involved in a conspiracy and you don't believe that they exist!!! There would be too many people to keep that quiet if it wasn't legit! (snicker)
> 
> I love getting you pissed off when you get exposed for being a dupe. )
Click to expand...

lol you never get me pissed off ,
I do bust a gut laughing at your nonsensical bull shit like you just posted.
nope what that means is the asshats who made that film are attempting to make a wider conspiracy to cover their obvious lack of evidence .
it's exactly what you do every day shit stacking ,
 there are  huge problems with your "proof" there is no corroborating evidence.
it's second hand hearsay from a bias source and there is no way to prove he's not lying.
  the source is bias.
epic fail .


----------



## daws101

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Dale are an excellent example of of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic bullet!!! That's the ticket!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no magic bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
Click to expand...

repeating bullshit will never make it true


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that Oswald acted alone???? Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.
> 
> The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Secret Service coming and taking Kennedy's body at gun point should set off someone's bullshit detector and finding that pristine bullet in the gurney JFK was in.....eh, what do I know? LOL!
Click to expand...

Exactly.

We could probably go on for days posting examples of conspiracy, since they are numerous...but to some, they want to believe the State even though it has lied to them a thousand times.


----------



## daws101

10.147 This statement has been interpreted to mean that s 60 does not allow second-hand or more remote hearsay to be used as evidence of an admission or, in other words, such a statement (if allowed into evidence) must not be used to prove the truth of the fact which appears to be asserted by the representation.[237] That is, in the hypothetical example above, Z’s evidence of the statement by X (‘I assaulted V’) could not be used to prove that X did indeed assault V because Z never intended to assert that X assaulted V. This reasoning is consistent with _Lee _because, in that case, the High Court held that the witness (Calin) never intended to assert that the defendant had actually ‘done a job’, but merely that the defendant had _said_ that he had ‘done a job’.[238]

10.148 It should also be noted that the Commissions recommend that s 60 of the uniform Evidence Acts be amended so as to confirm that s 60 operates to permit evidence admitted for a non-hearsay purpose to be used to prove the truth of the facts asserted in the representation, whether or not the evidence is first-hand or more remote hearsay.[239] Subject to the qualification explained in Chapter 7 that it is difficult to discern a single, unifying ratio in _Lee_, this recommendation is intended to overcome the High Court’s decision in _Lee_.[240]

10.149 Although there are numerous ways in which an admission which is not first-hand may be excluded, or its unfair effects mitigated, there is no clear rule that such statements _must _be excluded. To some extent, therefore, whether or not such a statement is allowed into evidence will depend on the discretion of the particular presiding judge. Thus, while the uniform Evidence Acts contain various safeguards to prevent a miscarriage of justice arising from such a statement being erroneously or unfairly allowed into evidence, the Commissions believe that the remaining scope for this to occur (narrow though that scope is) should nevertheless be foreclosed.

*Risks of unfairness to the accused*
10.150 There are three particular risks associated with evidence derived from statements constituting admissions which are not first-hand. First, as discussed earlier in this chapter, admissions, in the criminal law context, are subject to tight restrictions on admissibility. The reason for this strict approach to admissions is that evidence of an admission can be highly persuasive as to whether the evidence is reliable or not and can, therefore, be highly prejudicial to the accused. In some cases, the evidence of an admission can be critical to the Crown case. For these reasons, it is important to ensure that the evidence of the admission is sufficiently reliable _before_ it is allowed into evidence. This is not to say that juries are unable to differentiate between reliable and unreliable evidence.[241] However, because evidence of an admission can be powerful, the court should, where possible, take a prophylactic approach by excluding an unreliable admission prior to allowing it into evidence because, once an admission is in court, it is difficult to cauterise or limit its impact.[242]

10.151 Secondly, if admissions constituting remote forms of hearsay are more frequently allowed into evidence, it could have serious deleterious effects on the rights of an accused. For instance, the right to silence is undermined where a defendant can be inculpated by a statement which was said to have been made by the defendant but over which the defendant has lost all control. There is a qualitative difference between allowing into evidence an admission that is first-hand hearsay and allowing an admission constituted by a more remote form of hearsay. For first-hand hearsay, a person, X, makes an admission to another person, Y, and Y then gives evidence about it. As it was X who made the statement to Y in the first place, X had control over its content. However, with more remote hearsay, the situation changes to one in which Y purports to repeat X’s statement to Z and Z then gives evidence.[243] In this second situation, X will have lost control over what is, in substance, ‘X’s admission’. There is a greater risk of error or distortion in the re-telling and it is conceivable that even an apparently minor error can inculpate the defendant.[244]

10.152 Another possible incursion into the rights of an accused relates to the problem of police ‘verbals’. The general nature of this problem is widely recognised.[245] Its application in the specific context of evidence of admissions constituted by more remote forms of hearsay is manifest: if the Crown is permitted to adduce such material, the defendant will face grave difficulties in trying to refute it. As was stated in the joint majority judgment (Mason CJ, Deane, Gaudron and McHugh JJ) in _McKinney v The Queen_:

_t is comparatively more difficult for an accused person held in police custody without access to legal advice or other means of corroboration to have evidence available to support a challenge to police evidence of confessional statements than it is for such police evidence to be fabricated …[246]

10.153 The third risk relates to the concern that hearsay evidence is inherently problematic.[247] This is why the uniform Evidence Acts establish the general rule that hearsay evidence should be exluded.[248] The fact that this general rule is subject to a limited number of exceptions does not detract from the principle just stated—namely, that caution should be exercised before admitting hearsay evidence because it is potentially unreliable. The risks are, however, compounded when one is dealing with hearsay which is more remote than first-hand hearsay.[249]

10.154 None of this is to say that hearsay evidence is always unreliable, nor that first-hand or more remote hearsay should be excluded in all circumstances. However, evidence derived from hearsay that is more remote than first-hand should be treated with caution, a fact that was at the heart of submissions urging that the uniform Evidence Acts be amended so that s 60 would no longer apply to second-hand and more remote hearsay.[250]

*The Commissions’ view*
10.155 The Commissions believe that the combination of the three main risk factors identified above militates in favour of an amendment to the uniform Evidence Acts. This amendment would make clear that evidence of an admission, constituted by a statement which is more remote than first-hand hearsay, should be excluded from the ambit of s 60.

10.156 In summary, this amendment is necessary because admissions can be highly persuasive, whether reliable or not, and highly prejudicial to the case of an accused. It is therefore important that the reliability of evidence of admissions is maximised. Having regard to the three risk factors, evidence which is more remote than first-hand hearsay should be excluded unless its reliability can be assured.

10.157 Finally, the Commissions believe the proposed amendment to the operation of s 60 is a modest one, but one which is important to preclude potential injustice. The Commissions’ view is that the change is consistent with the purpose behind s 60.[251]

10.158 One further question needs to be addressed: What is the status of unintended assertions? As explained in the earlier chapter on hearsay,[252] it may be misleading to reduce the reasoning in Lee to the proposition that s 60 precludes second-hand or more remote hearsay to be used as evidence of an admission. This is because the reasoning turns on the proposition that s 59 only applies to ‘intended’ assertions; if the assertion was not intended then it should not be classed as ‘hearsay’ within the meaning of the uniform Evidence Acts and so both ss 59 and 60 would be inapplicable. As explained earlier in the chapter dealing with hearsay, a deliberate policy decision was made in ALRC 26 to exclude unintended assertions from the meaning of ‘hearsay’ under the Acts, in part, because of the likely greater reliability of such assertions and for practical reasons.[253] The amendment now proposed would not alter the position in relation to unintended assertions which constitute second-hand or more remote hearsay evidence of an admission. The Commissions note that the provisions in Parts 3.4 and 3.11 of the Acts continue to apply to exclude or limit the use of evidence, where it would be unfair to the accused to allow such evidence to be adduced.

10.159 The Commissions therefore recommend amending s 82 of the uniform Evidence Acts in accordance with Recommendation 10–2 below.

*Recommendation 10–2 *To ensure that evidence of admissions in criminal proceedings that are not first-hand are excluded from the ambit of s 60, s 82 of the uniform Evidence Acts should be amended to provide that s 60 does not apply in a criminal proceeding to evidence of an admission.

10.160 While the Commissions believe that Recommendation 10–2 will assist in ensuring the reliability of evidence of admissions, there remains some limited scope for permitting more remote evidence to be admitted to prove an admission. Given the critical importance of ensuring the reliability of the evidence, a further amendment to s 82 which would allow s 60 to operate in respect of second-hand or more remote hearsay of admissions which are nevertheless deemed to be ‘reliable’. Such an amendment would need to be restricted to evidence that is prima facie reliable and its relative reliability must be capable of being readily assessed. For instance, if such an admission is video-recorded, in accordance with a regime like that in use for the recording of interviews of accused persons, it is likely to be reliable and its reliability can be more accurately assessed. This issue has not been the subject of any consultation and no recommendation is made. It is a matter for future consideration and the Commissions suggest that the Standing Committee of Attorneys General (SCAG) consider this further question and do so whether or not Recommendation 10–2 is implemented


Admissions which are not first-hand | ALRC




*Hearsay Definition:*
Evidence that is offered by a witness of which they do not have direct knowledge but, rather, their testimony is based on what others have said to them.
Hearsay Definition












































































































_


----------



## 7forever

Harold A. Rydberg 

Law: Is there anything for the historical record that you would like people to know?

Rydberg: *For the historical record* - *it was one of the biggest cover-ups* to enhance two people's futures: Johnson and Hoover.

harold rydberg - Google Search


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Harold A. Rydberg
> 
> Law: Is there anything for the historical record that you would like people to know?
> 
> Rydberg: *For the historical record* - *it was one of the biggest cover-ups* to enhance two people's futures: Johnson and Hoover.
> 
> harold rydberg - Google Search


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively close target and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.
> 
> The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Secret Service coming and taking Kennedy's body at gun point should set off someone's bullshit detector and finding that pristine bullet in the gurney JFK was in.....eh, what do I know? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> We could probably go on for days posting examples of conspiracy, since they are numerous...but to some, they want to believe the State even though it has lied to them a thousand times.
Click to expand...


Have you done any research on former USAF officer Ed Lansdale that worked in the OSS and CIA? He has a very interesting history. He was in Dallas that day just 23 days after he retired and he is seen walking by the three tramps one of which was Charles Harrelson, the one that shot JFK through the throat. The other two I believe were Sturgis and Hunt if memory serves me. Either way, they had attempted to escape the scene in a boxcar, two of which were seen by Lee Bowers (that died under suspicious circumstances in 1966). Nixon was in Dallas that day, it's already been proven that George H Bush was there as well. Given what we know know, it boogles the mind that anyone would believe that Oswald was involved at all much less "acted alone".


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald never fired a shot that day.  Proof of this is his murder on live TV in the most heavily guarded building in the world, by a man who he knew well, was involved in the killing, and had ties to organized crime.  Oswald had to be silenced for fear that he would spill the beans.
> 
> Even an intelligent 12 year old can figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.
> 
> The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Secret Service coming and taking Kennedy's body at gun point should set off someone's bullshit detector and finding that pristine bullet in the gurney JFK was in.....eh, what do I know? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> We could probably go on for days posting examples of conspiracy, since they are numerous...but to some, they want to believe the State even though it has lied to them a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on former USAF officer Ed Lansdale that worked in the OSS and CIA? He has a very interesting history. He was in Dallas that day just 23 days after he retired and he is seen walking by the three tramps one of which was Charles Harrelson, the one that shot JFK through the throat. The other two I believe were Sturgis and Hunt if memory serves me. Either way, they had attempted to escape the scene in a boxcar, two of which were seen by Lee Bowers (that died under suspicious circumstances in 1966). Nixon was in Dallas that day, it's already been proven that George H Bush was there as well. Given what we know know, it boogles the mind that anyone would believe that Oswald was involved at all much less "acted alone".
Click to expand...

Yes...Lansdale is suspected by some of having managed the hit team.  He was retired CIA/Air Force officer at the time, but had specialized in regime change.  Why would he be in Dallas that day and in Dealey Plaza?  Oh...just a coincidence....yeah right.

It is truly amazing the number of high level people who were in Dallas that day...I was 6 years old when the the coup occurred...and I can remember it that day clearly...yet Poppy Bush has claimed he can't remember where he was and he was 39 years old.  Seems to me the Bush family might be the most corrupt evil family ever to attain so much political power.


----------



## Dale Smith

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have no critical thinking skills. Here is another thing...why would they classify some things and put a gag order on it for 50 years?  IF it was so cut and dry....shouldn't be anything to hide, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course....the fact that they have withheld information for decades, is proof of a conspiracy.
> 
> The proof of conspiracy is everywhere.  The Warren Commission was such an incompetent bunch of shit, that only the hardened statist believes it.  That report also proves conspiracy, due to it being so utterly false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Secret Service coming and taking Kennedy's body at gun point should set off someone's bullshit detector and finding that pristine bullet in the gurney JFK was in.....eh, what do I know? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> We could probably go on for days posting examples of conspiracy, since they are numerous...but to some, they want to believe the State even though it has lied to them a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on former USAF officer Ed Lansdale that worked in the OSS and CIA? He has a very interesting history. He was in Dallas that day just 23 days after he retired and he is seen walking by the three tramps one of which was Charles Harrelson, the one that shot JFK through the throat. The other two I believe were Sturgis and Hunt if memory serves me. Either way, they had attempted to escape the scene in a boxcar, two of which were seen by Lee Bowers (that died under suspicious circumstances in 1966). Nixon was in Dallas that day, it's already been proven that George H Bush was there as well. Given what we know know, it boogles the mind that anyone would believe that Oswald was involved at all much less "acted alone".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...Lansdale is suspected by some of having managed the hit team.  He was retired CIA/Air Force officer at the time, but had specialized in regime change.  Why would he be in Dallas that day and at the sight of the murder?  Oh...just a coincidence....yeah right.
> 
> It is truly amazing the number of high level people who were in Dallas that day...I was 6 years old when the the coup occurred...and I can remember it that day clearly...yet Poppy Bush has claimed he can't remember were he was 39 years old.  Seems to me the Bush family might be the most corrupt evil family ever to attain so much political power.
Click to expand...


They have some competition...like the DuPonts, Harrimans and Rockefellers but they are definitely in the running. I would put the Rockefellers just slightly ahead of the Bush crime family....but just slightly. Ed Lansdale was involved in the Black Eagle Trust when gold was stolen from the Phillipines  that the Japanese had hidden there because of a naval blockade. Landsdale was one of the most disgusting figures in American history that wasn't one of the elites.


----------



## Freewill

*FREEWILLY*

Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.[/QUOTE]

You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.[/QUOTE]

265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.



You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.[/QUOTE]

265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?[/QUOTE]
You might want to get better informed on the event.  Just thinking Oswald COULD have made the shot, while ignoring the enormous amount of evidence of a coup, is dumb.


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.



You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.[/QUOTE]

265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?[/QUOTE] a 

Well, JFK was shot in the throat and the back and then the fatal shot to the head. Then we have the shot that hit the concrete causing shard of it to hit a bystander. Then Gov. Connally was hit twice. All in all there were actually 13 shots fired.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
Click to expand...


265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?[/QUOTE]
You might want to get better informed on the event.  Just thinking Oswald COULD have made the shot, while ignoring the enormous amount of evidence of a coup, is dumb.[/QUOTE]

What you post, and have throughout this thread, is hearsay.  You have posted nothing of evidence.  You say this, and you say that, all conspiracy BS.  Yes a 3 hour video was provided, too much to sort through, sorry I am not going to watch 3 hours of hearsay.

Are you trying to say that an 88 yard shot is long for a rifle?  Are you going to say that Oswald did well when one of his bullets completely missed?

Have you ever done anything where the outcome far exceeded what you thought you could do?  Like for example shoot close to par in golf whereas any other time you are well over par?  Or bowl a 200 game with a 150 average?  Things happen.  Oswald could have made those shots even if he tried 100 times and failed, it could and did happen.  the shots have been simulated many times and 2/3 hits were made.  Even the trajectory of the "magic" bullet was simulated and came out almost exactly like the one that hit Kennedy  and Connley.

think, If Ruby was to shoot to silence Oswald, why wasn't the loose cannon Ruby then killed?  The police station wasn't the most heavily guarded place in the US as stated in this thread.  

Ruby's actions prior to killing Oswald indicate that he did it on the spur moment, not a well thought out plan. 

Hunt and Sturgis, both have alibis and were not in Dallas that day.

Would the Mafia which is famous for keeping a low profile take a risk of bring down the wrath of the US government down on them?  Especially when the Attorney General is a Kennedy?


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
Click to expand...

You might want to get better informed on the event.  Just thinking Oswald COULD have made the shot, while ignoring the enormous amount of evidence of a coup, is dumb.[/QUOTE]

What you post, and have throughout this thread, is hearsay.  You have posted nothing of evidence.  You say this, and you say that, all conspiracy BS.  Yes a 3 hour video was provided, too much to sort through, sorry I am not going to watch 3 hours of hearsay.

Are you trying to say that an 88 yard shot is long for a rifle?  Are you going to say that Oswald did well when one of his bullets completely missed?

Have you ever done anything where the outcome far exceeded what you thought you could do?  Like for example shoot close to par in golf whereas any other time you are well over par?  Or bowl a 200 game with a 150 average?  Things happen.  Oswald could have made those shots even if he tried 100 times and failed, it could and did happen.  the shots have been simulated many times and 2/3 hits were made.  Even the trajectory of the "magic" bullet was simulated and came out almost exactly like the one that hit Kennedy  and Connley.

think, If Ruby was to shoot to silence Oswald, why wasn't the loose cannon Ruby then killed?  The police station wasn't the most heavily guarded place in the US as stated in this thread. 

Ruby's actions prior to killing Oswald indicate that he did it on the spur moment, not a well thought out plan.

Hunt and Sturgis, both have alibis and were not in Dallas that day.

Would the Mafia which is famous for keeping a low profile take a risk of bring down the wrath of the US government down on them?  Especially when the Attorney General is a Kennedy?[/QUOTE]
You are willfully blind to the facts.


----------



## Freewill

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
Click to expand...


265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?[/QUOTE] a

Well, JFK was shot in the throat and the back and then the fatal shot to the head. Then we have the shot that hit the concrete causing shard of it to hit a bystander. Then Gov. Connally was hit twice. All in all there were actually 13 shots fired.[/QUOTE]

Do you have anything to support these hearsay claims?  13 shots and only 4 hits, as you claim?  Really?


----------



## Dale Smith

Freewill said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
Click to expand...

 a

Well, JFK was shot in the throat and the back and then the fatal shot to the head. Then we have the shot that hit the concrete causing shard of it to hit a bystander. Then Gov. Connally was hit twice. All in all there were actually 13 shots fired.[/QUOTE]

Do you have anything to support these hearsay claims?  13 shots and only 4 hits, as you claim?  Really?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I am going to take the words of the doctors that saw the wounds. Oh, and the pathologist that performed the autopsy had never done one with gun wounds....imagine that? The most important leader in the free world and you pick a novice to examine him. He also had government officials looking over his shoulder the whole time. There is nothing about this that doesn't reek of a conspiracy.


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Ruby did not act in the spur of the moment.  To believe such tripe, is a sign of ignorance.

Ruby was told he had to silence Oswald before the patsy started talking.  The whole thing was a set up.

How the HELL does Ruby just waltz right into the cop shop, a building more heavily guarded than Ft Knox, and walk right up to Oswald and assassinate him on national TV?  If you think that was just incompetence or luck, you are a terrible statist dupe.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby did not act in the spur of the moment.  To believe such tripe, is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> Ruby was told he had to silence Oswald before the patsy started talking.  The whole thing was a set up.
> 
> How the HELL does Ruby just waltz right into the cop shop, a building more heavily guarded than Ft Knox, and walk right up to Oswald and assassinate him on national TV?  If you think that was just incompetence or luck, you are a terrible statist dupe.
Click to expand...


See, you do as I said, you make crap up.

"More heavily guarded than Fort Knox?  Really?  Do you admit that there had to be 50 reporters OUTSIDE building in a loading  area on that day? Doesn't sound well guarded to me.

Ruby happened upon the scene and murdered Oswald.  What good did it do anyone to kill Oswald?  Certainly he was no less of a loose cannon then was Ruby.  Certainly the mafia could have had Oswald murdered in prison.  What it did do was open the conspiracy theory window and let everyone have  a go at being creative.

Here is some info for you to duly ignore.  Add to those who are in on the assassination, Western Union.

Report of the Warren Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy


----------



## gipper

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby did not act in the spur of the moment.  To believe such tripe, is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> Ruby was told he had to silence Oswald before the patsy started talking.  The whole thing was a set up.
> 
> How the HELL does Ruby just waltz right into the cop shop, a building more heavily guarded than Ft Knox, and walk right up to Oswald and assassinate him on national TV?  If you think that was just incompetence or luck, you are a terrible statist dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you do as I said, you make crap up.
> 
> "More heavily guarded than Fort Knox?  Really?  Do you admit that there had to be 50 reporters OUTSIDE building in a loading  area on that day? Doesn't sound well guarded to me.
> 
> Ruby happened upon the scene and murdered Oswald.  What good did it do anyone to kill Oswald?  Certainly he was no less of a loose cannon then was Ruby.  Certainly the mafia could have had Oswald murdered in prison.  What it did do was open the conspiracy theory window and let everyone have  a go at being creative.
> 
> Here is some info for you to duly ignore.  Add to those who are in on the assassination, Western Union.
> 
> Report of the Warren Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy
Click to expand...

Oh brother....after this post, I am done with you.  

The Dallas PD, Texas state police and FBI were crawling all over that building that day.  They purposely allowed Ruby access to do his job.


----------



## Freewill




----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby did not act in the spur of the moment.  To believe such tripe, is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> Ruby was told he had to silence Oswald before the patsy started talking.  The whole thing was a set up.
> 
> How the HELL does Ruby just waltz right into the cop shop, a building more heavily guarded than Ft Knox, and walk right up to Oswald and assassinate him on national TV?  If you think that was just incompetence or luck, you are a terrible statist dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you do as I said, you make crap up.
> 
> "More heavily guarded than Fort Knox?  Really?  Do you admit that there had to be 50 reporters OUTSIDE building in a loading  area on that day? Doesn't sound well guarded to me.
> 
> Ruby happened upon the scene and murdered Oswald.  What good did it do anyone to kill Oswald?  Certainly he was no less of a loose cannon then was Ruby.  Certainly the mafia could have had Oswald murdered in prison.  What it did do was open the conspiracy theory window and let everyone have  a go at being creative.
> 
> Here is some info for you to duly ignore.  Add to those who are in on the assassination, Western Union.
> 
> Report of the Warren Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother....after this post, I am done with you.
> 
> The Dallas PD, Texas state police and FBI were crawling all over that building that day.  They purposely allowed Ruby access to do his job.
Click to expand...


What guard let him in?  So he goes to kill Oswald and takes his dog with him and before he goes to do his deed he decides to send a Telegram only minutes before Oswald was moved, which happened well after it was suppose to happen.


----------



## Freewill

Freewill said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby did not act in the spur of the moment.  To believe such tripe, is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> Ruby was told he had to silence Oswald before the patsy started talking.  The whole thing was a set up.
> 
> How the HELL does Ruby just waltz right into the cop shop, a building more heavily guarded than Ft Knox, and walk right up to Oswald and assassinate him on national TV?  If you think that was just incompetence or luck, you are a terrible statist dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, you do as I said, you make crap up.
> 
> "More heavily guarded than Fort Knox?  Really?  Do you admit that there had to be 50 reporters OUTSIDE building in a loading  area on that day? Doesn't sound well guarded to me.
> 
> Ruby happened upon the scene and murdered Oswald.  What good did it do anyone to kill Oswald?  Certainly he was no less of a loose cannon then was Ruby.  Certainly the mafia could have had Oswald murdered in prison.  What it did do was open the conspiracy theory window and let everyone have  a go at being creative.
> 
> Here is some info for you to duly ignore.  Add to those who are in on the assassination, Western Union.
> 
> Report of the Warren Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother....after this post, I am done with you.
> 
> The Dallas PD, Texas state police and FBI were crawling all over that building that day.  They purposely allowed Ruby access to do his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What guard let him in?  So he goes to kill Oswald and takes his dog with him and before he goes to do his deed he decides to send a Telegram only minutes before Oswald was moved, which happened well after it was suppose to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Freewill




----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


>



The back wound doesn't align with the neck wound in the front.


----------



## daws101

Dale Smith said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a
> 
> Well, JFK was shot in the throat and the back and then the fatal shot to the head. Then we have the shot that hit the concrete causing shard of it to hit a bystander. Then Gov. Connally was hit twice. All in all there were actually 13 shots fired.
Click to expand...


Do you have anything to support these hearsay claims?  13 shots and only 4 hits, as you claim?  Really?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I am going to take the words of the doctors that saw the wounds. Oh, and the pathologist that performed the autopsy had never done one with gun wounds....imagine that? The most important leader in the free world and you pick a novice to examine him. He also had government officials looking over his shoulder the whole time. There is nothing about this that doesn't reek of a conspiracy.[/QUOTE]
Hearsay.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back wound doesn't align with the neck wound in the front.
Click to expand...

Bullshit!


----------



## Freewill

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back wound doesn't align with the neck wound in the front.
Click to expand...


Because you say so?


----------



## daws101

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back wound doesn't align with the neck wound in the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you say so?
Click to expand...

Sure he has great delusional powers.


----------



## 7forever

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back wound doesn't align with the neck wound in the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you say so?
Click to expand...


Because the AR gave us measurements that are consistent with the photo of the back wound. It was 14 cm or 5.5 inches below the mastoid process. There is evidence it was around T3.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freewill said:


>


dude you lost your credibility right there using BEYOND CONSPIRACY,a COMPUTER GENERATED reenactment  as your source,they leave out sooooooo many key facts and omit so much evidence.thats something disinfo agent DAWGSHIT I would expect to post for a source.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FREEWILLY*
> 
> Until someone shows me there were more then three shots then yes, I believe Oswald was capable of making the shots and did.  He really didn't do all the well either.  Shot three times at a relatively *close target* and completely missed once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. *The limo was 265 feet west of the window for the fatal shot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 265 feet is about 88 yards, a half a wedge shot.  A close shot for a rifle.  Have you ever shot a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to get better informed on the event.  Just thinking Oswald COULD have made the shot, while ignoring the enormous amount of evidence of a coup, is dumb.
Click to expand...


What you post, and have throughout this thread, is hearsay.  You have posted nothing of evidence.  You say this, and you say that, all conspiracy BS.  Yes a 3 hour video was provided, too much to sort through, sorry I am not going to watch 3 hours of hearsay.

Are you trying to say that an 88 yard shot is long for a rifle?  Are you going to say that Oswald did well when one of his bullets completely missed?

Have you ever done anything where the outcome far exceeded what you thought you could do?  Like for example shoot close to par in golf whereas any other time you are well over par?  Or bowl a 200 game with a 150 average?  Things happen.  Oswald could have made those shots even if he tried 100 times and failed, it could and did happen.  the shots have been simulated many times and 2/3 hits were made.  Even the trajectory of the "magic" bullet was simulated and came out almost exactly like the one that hit Kennedy  and Connley.

think, If Ruby was to shoot to silence Oswald, why wasn't the loose cannon Ruby then killed?  The police station wasn't the most heavily guarded place in the US as stated in this thread.

Ruby's actions prior to killing Oswald indicate that he did it on the spur moment, not a well thought out plan.

Hunt and Sturgis, both have alibis and were not in Dallas that day.

Would the Mafia which is famous for keeping a low profile take a risk of bring down the wrath of the US government down on them?  Especially when the Attorney General is a Kennedy?[/QUOTE]
You are willfully blind to the facts.[/QUOTE]

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE CENTURY,he only sees what he WANTS to see that is so obvious.
wow this troll is every bit as much of a moron as his fellow troll,paid shill dawgshit is.


----------



## daws101




----------



## daws101




----------



## 7forever

After looking at this for several days I am satisfied that *T3 is accurate* based on several diagram comparisons. It also makes sense that Humes & Company told *Dr. Burkley* this location which is why he *put it on JFK's death certificate*. His neck was scrunched backward giving the appearance of being higher than it actually was, but even so, *it can't be any higher than T2*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> After looking at this for several days I am satisfied that *T3 is accurate* based on several diagram comparisons. It also makes sense that Humes & Company told *Dr. Burkley* this location which is why he *put it on JFK's death certificate*. His neck was scrunched backward giving the appearance of being higher than it actually was, but even so, *it can't be any higher than T2*.


----------



## KokomoJojo

7forever said:


> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> .




greer must have been a piss poor shot


----------



## 7forever

7forever said:


> After looking at this for several days I am satisfied that *T3 is accurate* based on several diagram comparisons. It also makes sense that Humes & Company told *Dr. Burkley* this location which is why he *put it on JFK's death certificate*. His neck was scrunched backward giving the appearance of being higher than it actually was, but even so, *it can't be any higher than T2*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at this for several days I am satisfied that *T3 is accurate* based on several diagram comparisons. It also makes sense that Humes & Company told *Dr. Burkley* this location which is why he *put it on JFK's death certificate*. His neck was scrunched backward giving the appearance of being higher than it actually was, but even so, *it can't be any higher than T2*.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

back to fart again as your handlers instruct you to as always I see dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KokomoJojo said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes
> 
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2013/11/21/42/c3/mysite_hp_display.jpg
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT THE REAR *
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greer must have been a piss poor shot
Click to expand...


kinda nutty to say he was piss poor when he pulled it off.


----------



## 7forever

The kooks claimed T1 was fractured. Where's the proof dawz? *The give-away is the distance between T3 and where the neck meets the shoulder*. It looks damn close to a match.


----------



## skye

I thought I'd post this here...he was amazing  thank you! RIP Mark Lane.



*Mark Lane* (February 24, 1927 – May 10, 2016) was an American attorney and former New York state legislator, civil rightsactivist, and Vietnamwar-crimes investigator. He is best known as a leading researcher, author, and conspiracy theorist[2] on theassassination of US President John F. Kennedy. From his 1966 number-one bestselling critique of the Warren Commission, _Rush to Judgment_,[3] to _Last Word: My Indictment of the CIA in the Murder of JFK_, published in 2011, Lane wrote at least four major works on the JFK assassination and no fewer than ten books overall.


with JFK 1960


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> The kooks claimed T1 was fractured. Where's the proof dawz? *The give-away is the distance between T3 and where the neck meets the shoulder*. It looks damn close to a match.


In your delusions everything is a match.


----------



## 7forever

Gerald Ford forced to admit the Warren Report fictionalized

*The bullet hole is precisely in the upper back* and could never be considered at the base of the neck without being wholly dishonest. *It matches the hole in his shirt and suitcoat*. A lie is never validated. When Gerald Ford and the WC changed the word, *back to neck*, they lied. *When a person claims the bullet hole is on the neck they are lying*. T1 could be considered (at least visually) at the base of the neck, *but definitely not T3 or the bullet hole Jfk suffered to his upper back*.








*The final report said: ''A bullet had entered the base of the* back of his
*neck* slightly to the right of the spine.''

''My changes had nothing to do with a conspiracy theory,'' he said in a
telephone interview from Beaver Creek, Colo. ''*My changes were only an
attempt to be more precise*.'' Gerald full of crap Ford


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Gerald Ford forced to admit the Warren Report fictionalized
> 
> *The bullet hole is precisely in the upper back* and could never be considered at the base of the neck without being wholly dishonest. *It matches the hole in his shirt and suitcoat*. A lie is never validated. When Gerald Ford and the WC changed the word, *back to neck*, they lied. *When a person claims the bullet hole is on the neck they are lying*. T1 could be considered (at least visually) at the base of the neck, *but definitely not T3 or the bullet hole Jfk suffered to his upper back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The final report said: ''A bullet had entered the base of the* back of his
> *neck* slightly to the right of the spine.''
> 
> ''My changes had nothing to do with a conspiracy theory,'' he said in a
> telephone interview from Beaver Creek, Colo. ''*My changes were only an
> attempt to be more precise*.'' Gerald full of crap Ford


----------



## KokomoJojo

7forever said:


> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.



I dont think you did







the guy on the right has his hand up 1/2 way between waist and chin then reaches forward thats all I see


----------



## 7forever

The passenger retrieved the handgun Greer used on Kennedy, which is seen in *frame 319* and around 30 earlier frames during which Greer transferred it to his left hand. *Kellerman's head literally went face down toward the floorboard on the driver's side*.

The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retrieves the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. *You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in *frame 320*, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.

















Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> The passenger retrieved the handgun Greer used on Kennedy, which is seen in *frame 319* and around 30 earlier frames during which Greer transferred it to his left hand. *Kellerman's head literally went face down toward the floorboard on the driver's side*.
> 
> The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retrieves the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. *You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in *frame 320*, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


Delusional.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone here just shitted in here after your last post seven.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> The passenger retrieved the handgun Greer used on Kennedy, which is seen in *frame 319* and around 30 earlier frames during which Greer transferred it to his left hand. *Kellerman's head literally went face down toward the floorboard on the driver's side*.
> 
> The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retrieves the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. *You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in *frame 320*, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit




dawgshit got taken to school by you after you gave him his usual ass beating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KokomoJojo said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy on the right has his hand up 1/2 way between waist and chin then reaches forward thats all I see
Click to expand...

sure he did,you just dont want that answer solved.he took everyone to school in many of his posts here,you might try and read them.lol


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The passenger retrieved the handgun Greer used on Kennedy, which is seen in *frame 319* and around 30 earlier frames during which Greer transferred it to his left hand. *Kellerman's head literally went face down toward the floorboard on the driver's side*.
> 
> The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retrieves the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. *You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in *frame 320*, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawgshit got taken to school by you after you gave him his usual ass beating.
Click to expand...

speaking of delusional


----------



## LA RAM FAN

agent dawgshit came back to shit on the floor AGAIN.


----------



## 7forever

Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy

*Jean Hill confirmed in* this *1971* interview *that there was* in fact *a shot in the President's car*. I feel lucky to share this with the thousands of people who've looked at the evidence of Secret Service involvement in the outrageous government assassination of John F. Kennedy. Fred Newcomb's son, Tyler, provided this interview a few years ago and I finally uploaded it for all listeners. It's only 2:23. *HEAR IS THE TRUTH!*

*Roy Dennis:* But ah, *you do recall at least one shot from the front of the car?*

*Jean* Hill: *Yes*.

Jean Hill interview 1971 - Clyp

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


















Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking of delusional*
Click to expand...

yep that's me laughing at your delusional antics.


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *delusional antics*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 7forever

Altgens was a press photographer who took several shots. This one was taken at frame 255 after *the bullet came through the windshield* and entered jfk's throat. *The size, shape, and location differ from the preferred crack which lacks the immediate source of Altgens 6*. There's also an apparent defect below the mirror.








altgens 6 - Google Search


----------



## 7forever

JFK ASSASSINATION: THE FRONT SHOT: THE ENTRANCE HOLE IN THE WINDSHIELD: The WITNESSES

*Of course there was a bullet hole in the WS.* The bullet whizzed past Connally's head before it hit Kennedy. His startle reaction nails it along with his rejection of being shot by the same bullet.

As the limousine is parked at the hospital, *five people* there examine what is later to be *described as a bullet hole in the front windshield of the car*. 

1)      Dallas Police Officer H. R. Freeman will note: “*I was right beside it*.  I could have touched it.  *It was a bullet hole.  You could tell what it was.” *

 2)      Dallas Police Officer Stavis Ellis remarks, “*You could put a pencil through it*.”  A Secret Service agent tries to persuade Ellis that what he is seeing is a “fragment” and not a hole.  Mr. Ellis is adamant: “It wasn’t a damn fragment.  *It was a hole*.”


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking of delusional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep that's me laughing at your delusional antics.
Click to expand...

*
You run away, change the subject and otherwise duck, dodge and evade when asked to do the same*. We see it over and over and over again. This most recent stupidity with the upper back being the base of the neck is one of many examples. *Here's your chance to come clean*. Please state you understand that *Jfk was shot in the upper back*, which all alone debunks the single bullet stupidity. *It entered near T3, just right of the midline*.




*
*


----------



## 7forever




----------



## 7forever

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing worth subjecting you to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motherfucker
Click to expand...


*BRING BACK CANDYASS!*


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking of delusional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep that's me laughing at your delusional antics.
Click to expand...


*The bullet hole was there after it came through the windshield*. It was captured at frame 255. As everyone can see it closely resembles a bullet hole in a windshield. *The darkness in the center indicates a hole that is surrounded by froth*. This fact was confirmed many years ago. *SHUT THE KUFC OFF!* 









altgens 6 - Google Search


----------



## KokomoJojo

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy on the right has his hand up 1/2 way between waist and chin then reaches forward thats all I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did,you just dont want that answer solved.he took everyone to school in many of his posts here,you might try and read them.lol
Click to expand...


you are betting on the wrong pony in this race.











seems there is a lot of head glare going around.

If you watch kellers head you can see the glars follows it precisely.  while 7 can come up with really good shit shit sometimes he is not real good at video forensics.


----------



## 7forever

Just what I need, (kokojoe) someone not throwing their support my way when I've supported him in the past. Him and I are obsessed with photos and videos. He may be tapping me, encouraging me to answer. I may just answer my calling. I think I can.

*The passenger's head snaps back in (Nix film) those hurried moments*. This debunks the careful movement with the white blob in Zapruder. The blob wasn't added to the other two films or Mary Moorman's pic.


----------



## KokomoJojo

7forever said:


> Just what I need, (kokojoe) someone not throwing their support my way when I've supported him in the past. Him and I are obsessed with photos and videos. He may be tapping me, encouraging me to answer. I may just answer my calling. I think I can.
> 
> *The passenger's head snaps back in (Nix film) those hurried moments*. This debunks the careful movement with the white blob in Zapruder. The blob wasn't added to the other two films or Mary Moorman's pic.


I dont support anyone.  If I see some I agree with I agree if not I disagree not much more to it than that.  I will look at this, do you have a source with a good avi dubdown since the only ones I have seen have to much digital artifact issues for my taste.


----------



## 7forever

KokomoJojo said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I need, (kokojoe) someone not throwing their support my way when I've supported him in the past. Him and I are obsessed with photos and videos. He may be tapping me, encouraging me to answer. I may just answer my calling. I think I can.
> 
> *The passenger's head snaps back in (Nix film) those hurried moments*. This debunks the careful movement with the white blob in Zapruder. The blob wasn't added to the other two films or Mary Moorman's pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont support anyone.  If I see some I agree with I agree if not I disagree not much more to it than that.  I will look at this, do you have a source with a good avi dubdown since the only ones I have seen have to much digital artifact issues for my taste.
Click to expand...


One can only work with what's available. Maybe there's a better copy of the nix film, idk. Groden had to zoom in on the limo because the original had a distant shot. *We can see where I got the close-up of Greer slowing down*.

Advance to 1:09 for the close-up. *Robert Groden narrarates but ignores Greer's left arm movement and focuses on the headshot*.

jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion


----------



## 7forever

*Jfk slumped to his left*, which explains perfectly why the left side of the shirt was covered in blood. The gaping exit wound was located in the right rear and top rear.


----------



## 7forever

KokomoJojo said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I need, (kokojoe) someone not throwing their support my way when I've supported him in the past. Him and I are obsessed with photos and videos. He may be tapping me, encouraging me to answer. I may just answer my calling. I think I can.
> 
> *The passenger's head snaps back in (Nix film) those hurried moments*. This debunks the careful movement with the white blob in Zapruder. The blob wasn't added to the other two films or Mary Moorman's pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont support anyone.  If I see some I agree with I agree if not I disagree not much more to it than that.  I will look at this, do you have a source with a good avi dubdown since the only ones I have seen have to much digital artifact issues for my taste.
Click to expand...


This gif shows the rear skull coming off. *What else does it show?*


----------



## 7forever

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The passenger retrieved the handgun Greer used on Kennedy, which is seen in *frame 319* and around 30 earlier frames during which Greer transferred it to his left hand. *Kellerman's head literally went face down toward the floorboard on the driver's side*.
> 
> The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retrieves the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. *You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in *frame 320*, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawgshit got taken to school by you after you gave him his usual ass beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speaking of delusional
Click to expand...


JFK Lancer Information Archives

*The front of his head was clear of damage*. That, according to all the evidence except the x-rays. The rear exploded just as I've described for years. *Frame*s 313, *319*, and 320 all *show* the *damage to the rear*. I'd love to see any fact denier argue with Jackie's bullet proof account of the rear skull being badly damaged. *You got no* guts, nor any *facts to back your delusions*. The bullet entered just above the right eye, which blasted out the right rear.

*Jackie*, being the closest eyewitness after the shot, makes her testimony very important in locating exactly where the exit wound was. She describes what so many others did, and now* she's confirmed correct by exposing the rear exit wound was always visible in frame 313*.

"I was trying to hold his hair on.* From the front there was nothing* --- I suppose there must have been.

*"But from the back *you could see, you know,* you were trying to hold his hair on, and his skull on*."

*Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001* -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows *Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony* before the Warren Commission *had additional descriptions which were withheld*.

Junkkarinen adds, "Why they would withhold an accurate description is open to debate, *but the fact that they put out an altered transcript is telling*. How many other transcripts may have fallen victim to the same shenanigans? *This is a find that proves alteration of original evidence, and that is important*.






*FRAME 319*


----------



## candycorn

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *speaking of delusional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep that's me laughing at your delusional antics.
Click to expand...


Bump


----------



## 7forever

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I proved the driver's shot*, not Bill Cooper or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy on the right has his hand up 1/2 way between waist and chin then reaches forward thats all I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did,you just dont want that answer solved.he took everyone to school in many of his posts here,you might try and read them.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are betting on the wrong pony in this race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems there is a lot of head glare going around.
> 
> If you watch kellers head you can see the glars follows it precisely.  while 7 can come up with really good shit shit sometimes he is not real good at video forensics.
Click to expand...


You can't have it both ways by saying he was shot from the front, while not dealing with there being no clear exit wound in the rear. *I've solved this problem by showing that the exit wound in the rear* (WAS ALWAYS THERE) *is there in the most important frame, 313*. There's no longer an excuse for having it both ways. All anyone had to do was admit the film was altered and demonstrate exactly why that was apparent. 

*You want to pretend the film was NOT altered and also impose that stupidity on my work*. The jfk death involves a lot of fabricated evidence. I've done a good job (for the internet) of explaining those alterations and why they were done.

*Frames 326-330 show the right-front-skull missing which clearly did not happen*, therefore the film was altered based on that fact alone. *Frame 328* compared to *317* demonstrates how obvious the alteration was and is today in 2016.

*The outline of missing skull in the x-ray matches 328* and the others, including *the fake red blob in 313*. 

https://sites.google.com/site/lightb.../mpi/z300-z349


----------



## LaDexter

This may have something to do with it...

CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency

The desire to comply with "God's Will" and reconquer the Promise Land for Israel....

The '67 war was not as how LBJ said it was.  LBJ told us Israel was attacked.  The CIA told LBJ differently, and LBJ was just thrilled when informed that Israel did attack...



"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.*"


JFK was being pressured to give Israel weapons. JFK refused.  As soon as LBJ got in the Oval, tanks, bombs, planes, machine guns etc. started flowing to Israel...

Go read CH1 of the Book of Joshua if you are still confused...


----------



## 7forever

*Of course Linda Willis understood a rear entry was impossible*. Dr. McClelland pointed to the exact area the bullet really entered. *The driver who fired the fatal shot pointed to this exact area* when questioned by Arlen Specter. *The specks of lead Greer was referring to were behind the right eye, the bullet's actual entry point*.

*"The particular headshot must have come from another direction besides behind him* because *the back of his head blew off*, and *it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear* and still have your face intact. *So he must've been hit from another position*, ya know possibly, *ya know in the front* or over to the side, I, I really don't know where, *but the back of his head blew off.*" Great quotes from eyewitnesses. Linda Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Willis family: Head shot came from right front








Phillip Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *(Linda's father)*

Willis stated in a 1979 interview: "*There's no doubt in our mind the final shot that blew his head off did not come from the depository*. His head blew up like a halo. *The brains and matter went to the left and the rear*."

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side*. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 

Mr. Greer. 
*The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LaDexter said:


> This may have something to do with it...
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> The desire to comply with "God's Will" and reconquer the Promise Land for Israel....
> 
> The '67 war was not as how LBJ said it was.  LBJ told us Israel was attacked.  The CIA told LBJ differently, and LBJ was just thrilled when informed that Israel did attack...
> 
> 
> 
> "Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.*"
> 
> 
> JFK was being pressured to give Israel weapons. JFK refused.  As soon as LBJ got in the Oval, tanks, bombs, planes, machine guns etc. started flowing to Israel...
> 
> Go read CH1 of the Book of Joshua if you are still confused...



strange  that you mentioned that.this poster in this post below nailed it,i could not have said it better myself.

They're all tools of the Zionists; the office is automatically a puppet post.  JFK was the last president to go against them and paid with his life.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may have something to do with it...
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> The desire to comply with "God's Will" and reconquer the Promise Land for Israel....
> 
> The '67 war was not as how LBJ said it was.  LBJ told us Israel was attacked.  The CIA told LBJ differently, and LBJ was just thrilled when informed that Israel did attack...
> 
> 
> 
> "Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.*"
> 
> 
> JFK was being pressured to give Israel weapons. JFK refused.  As soon as LBJ got in the Oval, tanks, bombs, planes, machine guns etc. started flowing to Israel...
> 
> Go read CH1 of the Book of Joshua if you are still confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange  that you mentioned that.this poster in this post below nailed it,i could not have said it better myself.
> 
> They're all tools of the Zionists; the office is automatically a puppet post.  JFK was the last president to go against them and paid with his life.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

funny as heel that you agreed with YOURSELF there dawgshit.


----------



## 7forever

"I was thinking it was more than one person shooting." "*The others sounded real close, real close*."


----------



## daws101




----------



## 7forever

Not until very recently did I realize that *jfk was shot in the back right before the headshot*. My focus was always on the exit wound and the headshot with some work put into the bullet hole in the windshield. I never had strong feelings about the last 2 shots, but mostly believed one was fired to confuse those on elm street. 

Everything important has finally come together and makes perfect sense for the universal belief that the president was shot three times. Two of those shots coming from the front make any rear shooter totally irrelevant. *This new evidence is the only way the government would ever revise this case* because they could simply add a gunshot wound without changing any prior conclusions from decades ago. 

*The back shot had to come from a different shooter* because there wasn't enough time to get off another shot, as *the last 2 shots were separated by less than a 1/4 second*. It takes at least 3/4 of a second between shots.

JFK: Statement of Glen A. Bennett, eyewitness to the assassination of John F. Kennedy

"At this point I heard what sounded like a fire-cracker. I immediately looked from the right/crowd/physical area/and looked towards the President who was seated in the right rear seat of his limousine open convertible. At the moment I looked at the back of the President *I* heard another fire-cracker noise and *saw the shot hit the President about four inches down from the right shoulder*. *A second shot followed immediately* and hit the right rear high of the President's head."

How Five Investigations into JFK's Medical/Autopsy Evidence Got it Wrong - Discussion

*Secret Service agent Glenn Bennett was riding in the follow up car*. He was the first to document, in contemporaneous notes, Kennedy taking the back shot. He wrote, “"I looked at the back of the President. I heard another firecracker noise and saw that shot hit the President about four inches down from the right shoulder."[339] The Warren Commission accorded his observations “substantial weight,” writing, "Although [*Bennett’s*] formal statement was dated November 23, 1963, his *notes indicate that he recorded what he saw and heard at 5:30 p.m., November 22, 1963*, on the airplane en route back to Washington, prior to the autopsy, when it was not yet known that the President had been hit in the back.”[

For starters, *the Zapruder film clearly shows jfk's back being impacted right before he's shot in the face*. It kinda looks like a 'pow' from a batman episode. The other two films also show an impact but not quite the same way. *What SS agent Glen Bennett reported seeing is exactly confirmed by all three films*. For all intents and purposes the jfk assassination has finally been solved.


----------



## emilynghiem

7forever said:


> Not until very recently did I realize that *jfk was shot in the back right before the headshot*. My focus was always on the exit wound and the headshot with some work put into the bullet hole in the windshield. I never had strong feelings about the last 2 shots, but mostly believed one was fired to confuse those on elm street.
> 
> Everything important has finally come together and makes perfect sense for the universal belief that the president was shot three times. Two of those shots coming from the front make any rear shooter totally irrelevant. *This new evidence is the only way the government would ever revise this case* because they could simply add a gunshot wound without changing any prior conclusions from decades ago.
> 
> *The back shot had to come from a different shooter* because there wasn't enough time to get off another shot, as *the last 2 shots were separated by less than a 1/4 second*. It takes at least 3/4 of a second between shots.
> 
> JFK: Statement of Glen A. Bennett, eyewitness to the assassination of John F. Kennedy
> 
> "At this point I heard what sounded like a fire-cracker. I immediately looked from the right/crowd/physical area/and looked towards the President who was seated in the right rear seat of his limousine open convertible. At the moment I looked at the back of the President *I* heard another fire-cracker noise and *saw the shot hit the President about four inches down from the right shoulder*. *A second shot followed immediately* and hit the right rear high of the President's head."
> 
> How Five Investigations into JFK's Medical/Autopsy Evidence Got it Wrong - Discussion
> 
> *Secret Service agent Glenn Bennett was riding in the follow up car*. He was the first to document, in contemporaneous notes, Kennedy taking the back shot. He wrote, “"I looked at the back of the President. I heard another firecracker noise and saw that shot hit the President about four inches down from the right shoulder."[339] The Warren Commission accorded his observations “substantial weight,” writing, "Although [*Bennett’s*] formal statement was dated November 23, 1963, his *notes indicate that he recorded what he saw and heard at 5:30 p.m., November 22, 1963*, on the airplane en route back to Washington, prior to the autopsy, when it was not yet known that the President had been hit in the back.”[
> 
> For starters, *the Zapruder film clearly shows jfk's back being impacted right before he's shot in the face*. It kinda looks like a 'pow' from a batman episode. The other two films also show an impact but not quite the same way. *What SS agent Glen Bennett reported seeing is exactly confirmed by all three films*. For all intents and purposes the jfk assassination has finally been solved.



http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/w...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## Freewill

The timing of the bullets has been gone over and over, there was plenty of time for Oswald to fire all three.


----------



## 7forever

*Here's the now infamous wink*, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in. The man to the left in the bowtie is *Congressman Albert Thomas, winking at LBJ*. LBJ also has an ear to ear smile.

albert thomas winking - Google Search


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freewill said:


> The timing of the bullets has been gone over and over, there was plenty of time for Oswald to fire all three.



sure whatever you say troll in denial.

Emily here took you to school and handed your ass to you on a platter major big time.

http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/w...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## SAYIT

LA RAM FAN said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The timing of the bullets has been gone over and over, there was plenty of time for Oswald to fire all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure whatever you say troll in denial.
> 
> Emily here took you to school and handed your ass to you on a platter major big time.
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/w...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy
Click to expand...


Quit squeezing your pecker, Princess. Wasn't it you who excoriated one of your comrades for wasting his time on an ancient history conspiracy theory like 9/11?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Seven eleven took dawgshitband others to school back then


----------



## Godboy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The timing of the bullets has been gone over and over, there was plenty of time for Oswald to fire all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure whatever you say troll in denial.
> 
> Emily here took you to school and handed your ass to you on a platter major big time.
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/w...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy
Click to expand...

I remember watching a history channel show recreate ALL the conditions of that assassination, including building a tower to represent where  the book depository window was, and setting up the target to move at the same speed as Kennedy's car. They put an average shooter up there with Oswalds gun and scope, and he made the shots on 3 separate tries. He never missed once and he was timed to make the shots FASTER than Oswald did.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Oswald could not have shot JFK in such as to create an exit wound to the right posterior of Kennedy's skull.
It's not possible. The History channel can run their little programs for the rest of eternity.

It does nothing to negate the shooter that shot Kennedy from the front and side.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Oswald could not have shot JFK in such as to create an exit wound to the right posterior of Kennedy's skull.
> It's not possible. The History channel can run their little programs for the rest of eternity.
> 
> It does nothing to negate the shooter that shot Kennedy from the front and side.


Dude that’s been proven throughout this entire thread,that’s old news that’s been covered in this entire thread.lol

Give us some NEW information.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Ask the Democrats today and they will blame Trump.


----------



## Godboy

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Oswald could not have shot JFK in such as to create an exit wound to the right posterior of Kennedy's skull.
> It's not possible. The History channel can run their little programs for the rest of eternity.
> 
> It does nothing to negate the shooter that shot Kennedy from the front and side.


Bullets do crazy things when they hit something solid, like flesh or even water. Go watch videos of someone shooting into a pool of water. The bullets make left and right turns after penetrating the surface.

I watched a myth buster where they wanted to recreate the sniper shot that went through the enemies scope and into his eye that you see in Saving Private Ryan, but the bullet kept turning left or right after it hit the first lense, so the bullet would come out the side of the scope as opposed to going straight through it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

It's not a question of the physics of bullets in flight. It's a matter of a gaping exit wound in the back of JFK's
skull as attested to by every ER doctor that saw him up close and personally at Parkland hospital after the shooting. The opinion was unanimous among ALL the doctors there.

An exit wound in the rear of the president's skull means more than one shooter in the killing zone and
the J.Edgar Hoover promoted hoax of Lee Oswald as a commie loving lone nut killer is bullshit and
America went through an honest to God coup with the group backing LBJ putting the brakes on Kennedy's
desire to wind down our involvement in Viet Nam and cool off the Cold War.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> It's not a question of the physics of bullets in flight. It's a matter of a gaping exit wound in the back of JFK's
> skull as attested to by every ER doctor that saw him up close and personally at Parkland hospital after the shooting. The opinion was unanimous among ALL the doctors there.
> 
> An exit wound in the rear of the president's skull means more than one shooter in the killing zone and
> the J.Edgar Hoover promoted hoax of Lee Oswald as a commie loving lone nut killer is bullshit and
> America went through an honest to God coup with the group backing LBJ putting the brakes on Kennedy's
> desire to wind down our involvement in Viet Nam and cool off the Cold War.


I see you are feeding shills from Langley like candyass and wrongwinger,your making their handlers that send them here to troll these threads very happy in the process taking their bait by feeding the trolls.


----------

